# Pictures of your computer rigs! Post them here!



## noremedy

Well, thought it might be a good idea for us all to post pictures of our computer rigs! Numerous threads have been created for portable rigs, home rigs - now its computer audio's turn!

 My rig is up and coming: This is the basic starting point for me. - By this time next year I plan to have a pair of Grado RS-1's and perhaps an amplifier of slightly higher quality than the Pico (very good for its size though - supreme DAC!)

 Anyway on with the pictures!


----------



## krmathis

How about this 40 page thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/po...s-here-204781/

 Anyway, here is my main computer rig.


----------



## noremedy

I knew that thread was somewhere! Couldn't find it though, call me blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Happy birthday by the way!


----------



## krmathis

No worries.
 Thanks for the greetings!


----------



## apatN

I never fully understood having a bling PC. Here is mine:






 What's inside?
 Asus P5K
 Intel C2D E6750 @3,5ghz
 XFX 8800GTS - also overclocked
 Corsair 2GB
 Corsair 520HXEU
 X-FI XtremeMusic

 Either I am getting some new RAM or a completely new PC in a couple of months.


----------



## noremedy

Hehe, I like to have a stylish computer, it goes with me everywhere, for studies, music and generally demanding applications such as photoshop (it gets really demanding when lots of other apps are open!) Nice Ikea bed sheets by the way, I have the same ones myself!


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never fully understood having a bling PC. Here is mine:

 snip

 What's inside?
 Asus P5K
 Intel C2D E6750 @3,5ghz
 XFX 8800GTS - also overclocked
 Corsair 2GB
 Corsair 520HXEU
 X-FI XtremeMusic

 Either I am getting some new RAM or a completely new PC in a couple of months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is that a Razer Deathadder I see there resting on you're mousepad?


----------



## thread

Was something like this:





 Now, it's something like this:


----------



## noremedy

Very nice ATH ESW9's I wouldn't mind a pair of those myself!


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noremedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice ATH ESW9's I wouldn't mind a pair of those myself!_

 

They're the ESW10JPN's.


----------



## noremedy

Even better, I must admit i just assumed they would be 9's i didn't look closely!


----------



## Aaron909




----------



## thread

Holy carp, Aaron909, that looks like a most excellent setup. What speakers are those?


----------



## Sherwood

Double...


----------



## Sherwood

Those look like PSB image B15s. Great speakers, especially for nearfield.

 We've really got to get you into a nice headphone/speaker Amp/DAC, though. Something like the Glow (with a better DAC) would blow your mind.

 Feel free to thank me later


----------



## Aaron909

Thanks guys.

 You were close Sherwood, they're actually the B25's. I've been at Head-fi for almost almost 1 month, and already I've spent over $300 on equipment. So far I'vve gotten X-fi card, Little Dot MK III, Blue Jean Cables, and some Beyerdynamic DT770 headphones. ('05 consumer ed.) I'm looking to get a DAC soon, something like a 0404 usb...I'm really trying to keep every piece under $250


----------



## Sherwood

Oh man, good choice on the 0404 USB. Great DAC.

 You might consider pairing it with a T-amp or gainclone for those B25s. They're close enough and efficient enough to make good use of chip amplification.

 So far, though, excellent setup. I'm sure you're thrilled with it


----------



## Aaron909

Definitely, I feel like music sounds better coming out of the headphones than the speakers. I listened to Michael Jackson's "Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'" and couldn't help but get a grin on my face from how nice it sounded lol.


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're the ESW10JPN's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same thing though right?


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *poo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same thing though right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No, they're fairly different. Same family of sound, but the ESW10s are more detailed and over a long period of time a little more fatiguing. They're also a little more likely to shine with some music and not do so well with others. The ESW9s I prefer all around, but for some sounds, the ESW10s are amazing.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noremedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe, I like to have a stylish computer, it goes with me everywhere, for studies, music and generally demanding applications such as photoshop (it gets really demanding when lots of other apps are open!) Nice Ikea bed sheets by the way, I have the same ones myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are indeed from Ikea. I like having two blankets. One is too short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a Razer Deathadder I see there resting on you're mousepad?_

 

Yes, sir. Mousepad is a S&S.


----------



## bjorkiii




----------



## apatN

I like your speaker stands.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never fully understood having a bling PC._

 

Me neither!
 I just need one thats portable and get the job done without any hassle.


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaron909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That is a gorgeous setup you have there!

 Very clean.


----------



## ooeric

watercooled silverstone tj-9
 intel q6600 3.2ghz
 4gb ballistix tracer @ ddr2-1200
 8800gtx
 running mac

 gotta love a fast MApC


----------



## MonkeysAteMe

Do you guys get enough noise from the computer to be bothersome?


----------



## Jerrycan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MonkeysAteMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys get enough noise from the computer to be bothersome?_

 

No, I've silenced the thing with slow rotating quite fans and furnished the case with special noise damping material.


----------



## bjorkiii

I have the music volume that high i cant hear the pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , them stands are available to order apatn


----------



## RobLikesBrunch

Desktop Specs:

 Intel X3350 Quad OC'd to 3.6GHZ
 Two 512MB 4870s @ 790/1100
 ASUS Rampage Formula 
 4GBs of DDR2 900 
 10,000 RPM 300GB VelociRaptor
 7,2000 RPM 500GB Barracuda
 24" 1920x1200 Dell 2407WFP

 Lappy:
 Lenovo X61 Tablet
 1.6GHZ Core 2 Duo
 2GBs of RAM
 Some crappy integrated graphics chip
 160GB HDD

 As for the audio, I have a pair of HD595s, ER-4s,...and crappy Z-10 logitech 2.0 speakers ;_;


----------



## RobLikesBrunch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jerrycan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I've silenced the thing with slow rotating quite fans and furnished the case with special noise damping material._

 

For me...yes.

 Well...only when I play games. The 4870s sound like jets with a fan speed above about 50%. My case has sound dampening...so it's tolerable.


----------



## rainia

My Stuff
 MBP > Duet > A2 // K701, HD650


----------



## Jerrycan

Nice and clean setup, love the comfy chair


----------



## HeadLover

Very nice and clean !


----------



## xxbaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rainia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Stuff
 MBP > Duet > A2 // K701, HD650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just a question.. why do you have so many keyboards and mice? I see MBP and a cube, but you have two keyboards (plus the built-in) and three mice (plus trackpad) and you don't even have a monitor for the cube.


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xxbaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a question.. why do you have so many keyboards and mice? I see MBP and a cube, but you have two keyboards (plus the built-in) and three mice (plus trackpad) and you don't even have a monitor for the cube._

 

I was wondering the same thing actually.

 Nice setup though


----------



## noremedy

Just a few pencils there Rania!? Nice and clean though!


----------



## rainia

Thx. actually 2 keyboards. one is a bt keyboard that I use when I sit back. same goes for that bt mouse. I don't use built-in unless I take my mbp out. for the cube I took the parts out and made it as 14ports USB hub.


----------



## UncleDavid218

Well, this is my setup as of today. I just today ordered a Fubar II USB DAC and a Little Dot I+ so this setup will get better very soon.

 I've had the 701s less than a week and have been interested in hi-fi for less than a month.






 I'm actually moving into a brand new house in a few weeks.

 I think I'm going to buy a new desk and recliner and have my headphone setup somewhere other than my main PC setup (I'll still use the Mac as a source).


----------



## apatN

Clean setup.


----------



## noremedy

Yeah thats tight, ouch for the wallet though!


----------



## Geruvah

The pictures are three years old. I've since upgraded EVERYTHING.











 Except for that printer. Yes, cables are messy. This was before I moved out. I miss that rig. Watercooled and everything but the mobo just died on me and I dropped out of the whole "making your own computer" thing and just bought a nice mac. It suited my purposes better.


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geruvah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Three years old._

 

Damn that's pretty impressive for a three year old... even if you are leeching off your parents!


----------



## Geruvah

Just you wait until I get out of the toddler phase.


----------



## StateRadioFan

HOME SYSTEM

 McIntosh MC-7100
 Omaura TF8 PC Case 
 Benchmark DAC-1 (dac & preamp functions)
 B&W CM-1
 Aperion Audio 10" Sub
 AKG - 701
 Audioquest & Cardas Cables
















 DESKTOP

 Lian-Li Case
 Asus Maximus Formula II
 Intel Q9550 CPU 
 PNY 9800 GX2 Video
 OCZ Platinum PC6400 - 4GB
 Seasonic 700 Watt PS
 Thermalright / Noctua Cooling


----------



## poo

^ Really nice! Love the design of those B&W's


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

I see Noctua fans in that case. How silent are they?


----------



## StateRadioFan

Thanks Poo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to go with a pair of Proac speakers but they were out of my price range so I went with the B&W's. I'm really happy with them aside from the lower bass extention (which is expected). I love the finish and lack of grill holes as well. Overall I'm really happy with the system but I will probably add a tube preamp down the road and dedicate the Benchmark back to DAC only functionality. 

 Zeph,

 Yeah those are Noctua fans. I think they are great fans but I wouldn't call them "Silent." They have a fairly pleasing sound profile compaired to the other fans I've had in the past. I am interested in trying out some of the Nexus models as well.

 on a side note... I recently switched to balanced XLR's on the Benchmark analog output and I was shocked at the improvement. I don't know if it was the cable or the change from RCA's but I'm sold regardless.


----------



## jzhang1013

DAC coming and waiting on new ath line stateside....


----------



## shartyA

My next upgrade might be a bigger computer desk.

 jzhang: What kind of headphone hanger is that? It looks like it has a cord winder.


----------



## Geoff Rymer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bjorkiii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Dude, where do your legs go?!


----------



## Zorlac

New Core i7 rig already in the planning stages, but here is my current:






 And with my 6500K, 90CRI BIAS light:


----------



## FallenAngel

Mine is in my signature and I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Click on "home system"


----------



## ozz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New Core i7 rig already in the planning stages, but here is my current:






 And with my 6500K, 90CRI BIAS light:




_

 

Nice eyecandy.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New Core i7 rig already in the planning stages, but here is my current:

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/k...s/DSC00771.jpg_

 

Very clean! /me like...


----------



## solessthanthree

I don't understand how you guys keep such nice desktops XD

 I guess I'm in school, but I just cleaned mine last Saturday and now there's books and papers everywhere!


----------



## krmathis

^ Perhaps we just have less books and paperwork?
 Or we just are more tidy than you..


----------



## yepyep_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *solessthanthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand how you guys keep such nice desktops XD_

 

Not me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Yes I realize the speaker placement sucks, it's just quite difficult to improve at the moment with all the stuff in the room.


----------



## Geruvah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *solessthanthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand how you guys keep such nice desktops XD

 I guess I'm in school, but I just cleaned mine last Saturday and now there's books and papers everywhere!_

 

Oh man, the picture of my dorm desk makes me cringe.


----------



## NicolasKL

Ignore the wall color =P











 I need to take new pics, I just replaced the XLS with Ascend's HTM-200s and a Hsu VTF-2, and replaced the older Marantz receiver with a newer Denon. Gotta clean the room up first though, it's messy.


----------



## uraflit

dont mind the stickers on the monitor lol





 emu unit... i finally found a good use for those books! wooo!


----------



## daglesj

Havent seen one setup yet that has a box of tissues in sight!

 So coy!


----------



## Mandrakespain

Mine looks more or less like this now:






 Regards


----------



## bjorkiii

tissues


----------



## IceClass

Tissues, Stella and five quid.
 It's a night in!


----------



## daglesj

Well done that man! hahahahahahahaaaaaaa

 Thats a real setup there! With a scented candle for a touch of class.


----------



## shannobn

Best picture EVER


----------



## neouser

RME9632 Coax to Keces 131.1 to Yamaha MSP5 Active.


----------



## That dude

Sorry for the cell phone pic, I'm just stoked about my new screen.


----------



## HippieTom




----------



## filipelli

Recently upgraded the shotty laptop speakers to logitech x540s though.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Foobar2000 I see


----------



## HippieTom

@ That dude - I need your screen


----------



## ruknd

StateRadioFan;5270647 said:
			
		

> HOME SYSTEM
> 
> McIntosh MC-7100
> Omaura TF8 PC Case
> ...


----------



## WarriorAnt

.


----------



## StateRadioFan

ruknd;5398926 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StateRadioFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Sherwood

Usually zip ties or wire loom does a solid job. You can pick either up at home depot without much trouble.


----------



## Leb_CRX

home office, I work from there, and never clean it

 and don't judge the high quality headphones, I got em for free and I am still shopping for something decent


----------



## jstalz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noremedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, thought it might be a good idea for us all to post pictures of our computer rigs! Numerous threads have been created for portable rigs, home rigs - now its computer audio's turn!

 My rig is up and coming: This is the basic starting point for me. - By this time next year I plan to have a pair of Grado RS-1's and perhaps an amplifier of slightly higher quality than the Pico (very good for its size though - supreme DAC!)

 Anyway on with the pictures!




_

 

As simple as it is, this photo has motivated me to purchase a pair of HD595s and a portable amp. Im thinking the Leckerton UHA3 for its size, features, and sound quality at a good price.
 I just need to sell me ESW9s first.


----------



## warpdriver

The "laptop on my dining room table" setup. Yes those are creme brulee dishware as my speaker stands.


----------



## samschu




----------



## Quantom88

Messy table, but it gets the job done.


----------



## LC3

Some of you could be forgiven for never leaving the house (except to check the mailbox for deliveries). Unfortunately, I don't have anything at the moment worth posting. Just wanted to post a compliment to your rigs.


----------



## eam88

This is my simple laptop setup


----------



## lantice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 The "laptop on my dining room table" setup. Yes those are creme brulee dishware as my speaker stands._

 

nice laptop stand and "nice" speaker stand


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eam88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my simple laptop setup

 <snip>_

 

I like! Clean looking laptop.


----------



## obobskivich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leb_CRX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 home office, I work from there, and never clean it

 and don't judge the high quality headphones, I got em for free and I am still shopping for something decent_

 

am blind? don't see headphones?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 or do you mean the RB-61's/RB-81's (can't tell which it is, guessing 81?)


----------



## TheRobbStory

My very expensive wall clock solution.






 2tb RAID -> Linux media server -> FLAC and ALAC -> Intel Mac Mini -> AMB Gamma 1 DAC (via optical) -> KRK RP5 studio monitors


----------



## polska9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaron909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

thats awesome!


----------



## Telix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My very expensive wall clock solution.






 2tb RAID -> Linux media server -> FLAC and ALAC -> Intel Mac Mini -> AMB Gamma 1 DAC (via optical) -> KRK RP5 studio monitors_

 


 Great looking setup.


----------



## Telix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zorlac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New Core i7 rig already in the planning stages, but here is my current:







 And with my 6500K, 90CRI BIAS light:




_

 

Super clean, nice.


----------



## mbliss

Overall desk: There is a HD cable box, cable modem, and more external HD's to the left of the macbook not pictured.





 Close up: Like my ghetto dual monitor set-up?


----------



## Geruvah

I had that mousepad. Great mousepad it was. But it was taking way too much space so I gave it to a friend who REALLY needed it.


----------



## DW87

Wow looks like a nice spot to be in Mbliss!


----------



## nsdjoe

Apologies for the crappy iPhone picture but it's all I've got at the moment. After I clean up I'll take a better one 

 Current set-up (unfortunately not very clean):





 Monitor - 37" 1080P
 Computer - Q6600 @ 3.0GHz, 8800GT

 Those are HD201's in the picture; not shown are my newer ATH-AD700s and SE530s.


----------



## adion

home sweet home.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsdjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pic._

 

Isn't that annoying? Pixels the size of Lego's?


----------



## telefragd

A tip for those doing photos. Try and rest your camera on a stable surface (a tripod ideally), turn off your flash, have a decent amount of room light and set your white balance (WB) properly.


----------



## thabenksta

Just completed my new work setup with the Spitfire.











 MacBook Pro
 Spitfire DAC
 Larocco PR w/ PSR
 Beyerdynamic DT770/250
 Griffin PowerMate

 The PowerMate is nice for volume control and play/pause. When someone comes bugging me I just pound it with my fist to pause iTunes. Give's it sort of an old HiFi feel.

 I was using my HD650's, but my co-workers were complaining


----------



## mango salsa

man, some great looking setups in here. I'll post mine soon.


----------



## SR-71Panorama

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thabenksta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I was using my HD650's, but my co-workers were complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

end them.


----------



## LostOne.TR

I like those remotes/volume controllers.

 @mbliss, where ya located/what is that a view of?


----------



## .Sup




----------



## godbreath




----------



## HD_Dude

Sweeeet gear!


----------



## obobskivich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









_

 

is that foam behind your desk, or a radiator? 

 and what components are those in the lower pic? (the disc player/transport and its friend?) 

 @ the 37" LCD, no idea how you do it, I've got 30" and at 1080p its quite pixelated (which is why god created 1600p for us), no doubt its probably amazing for movies/gaming though


----------



## JustinTX83

My humble little setup:


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geruvah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The pictures are three years old. I've since upgraded EVERYTHING.

 http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/7227/200705011052xr7.jpg[/IG]

 [IMG]http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/108/200705011053qw7.jpg[/IG]

 Except for that printer. Yes, cables are messy. This was before I moved out. I miss that rig. Watercooled and everything but the mobo just died on me and I dropped out of the whole "making your own computer" thing and just bought a nice mac. It suited my purposes better.[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


OMG! Now we have proof of the very existence of Area 51 :O_


----------



## Winterlord

That's my rig. The equipment is in the signature


----------



## nealric

My setup: The lack of cable management is due to the fact that I will be likely moving in the next couple months. Nicely managed cables make moving a pain. 

 Monitors are by Miken. Their origin is a bit of a mystery (ebay score), but they sound fabulous.


----------



## mbliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LostOne.TR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@mbliss, where ya located/what is that a view of?_

 

San Diego, it's 32nd ST naval base. I work at NAS north island (coronado).


----------



## endless402

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsdjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Apologies for the crappy iPhone picture but it's all I've got at the moment. After I clean up I'll take a better one 

 Current set-up (unfortunately not very clean):





 Monitor - 37" 1080P
 Computer - Q6600 @ 3.0GHz, 8800GT

 Those are HD201's in the picture; not shown are my newer ATH-AD700s and SE530s._

 

where did u get the speaker stands?


----------



## apatN

Nice stuff guys.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *obobskivich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that foam behind your desk, or a radiator? 

 and what components are those in the lower pic? (the disc player/transport and its friend?) 

 @ the 37" LCD, no idea how you do it, I've got 30" and at 1080p its quite pixelated (which is why god created 1600p for us), no doubt its probably amazing for movies/gaming though_

 

Its a radiator to keep me warm during the winter. I only use the TV for movies and PS3 gaming. Components from left to right are: Logitech MX Air, PSP, 2 remotes, Acer Aspire One sub-notebook.


----------



## mark_h




----------



## obobskivich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its a radiator to keep me warm during the winter. I only use the TV for movies and PS3 gaming. Components from left to right are: Logitech MX Air, PSP, 2 remotes, Acer Aspire One sub-notebook._

 

thats gotta keep you damned warm
 and I meant on the shelf lower (the golden colored thing under the PS3)


----------



## atx 6speed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Image_

 

Nice overlay! How did you make that?


----------



## Dougboy

Not shown is a sony CD player, emu0202 and a kenwood receiver to the left of the pic


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dougboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not shown is a sony CD player, emu0202 and a kenwood receiver to the left of the pic

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5646/dsc1742.jpg_

 

Nice! :regular_smile:
 What brand/model are those speakers? Looks like some clean mini-monitors


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *obobskivich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thats gotta keep you damned warm
 and I meant on the shelf lower (the golden colored thing under the PS3)_

 

Hmm you should adjust colour settings on your monitor as the components are titan colour. DVD player is S-540 and receiver is RDX-440 I believe.


----------



## Bradan

E7200 @ 3.66ghz
 3GB Corsair 800 @ 4-4-4-12-1T
 EVGA GTX 260 @ stock
 Asus 680i
 Audigy 4 (106snr) + Z5300E
 CM690 + Corsair 550







 I know my speakers suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, they are THX certified for whatever that means, but they don't sound great, they lack highs


----------



## apatN

I always wanted my PC to be in such a eh, hole in the wall. Nice overclock as well.


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always wanted my PC to be in such a eh, hole in the wall. Nice overclock as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 overclock is kind of fail, this 680i struggles with 360+ FSB. It's a really sad board, but I got it for free, so can't complain.


----------



## apatN

Well what were you expecting of your E7200? That is a _very_ nice OC. My E6750 runs at 3.5ghz.


----------



## .Sup

Bradan that is pure sex!


----------



## nsdjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did u get the speaker stands?_

 

From some random dude on craigslist who had made them years before but no longer needed them. $10 if memory serves!


----------



## nsdjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E7200 @ 3.66ghz
 3GB Corsair 800 @ 4-4-4-12-1T
 EVGA GTX 260 @ stock
 Asus 680i
 Audigy 4 (106snr) + Z5300E
 CM690 + Corsair 550






 I know my speakers suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, they are THX certified for whatever that means, but they don't sound great, they lack highs_

 

LN32a550?


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsdjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LN32a550?_

 

indeed. you have one too, or do you know me from xtremesystems?


----------



## nsdjoe

lucky guess based on the relative size and blue glowing light on the bottom


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Here's my modest study/listening area. Being a Biochemistry and English Writing double major has it's ups and downs, but mainly requires that I stay at this desk way too much. As a result, I've brought in all the comforts I possibly can (admittedly the xbox 360 is gone, too distracting...).

 This picture is pretty awful if you're a wire neat-freak, just a heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The Tivoli Audio Model Two's are nothing to write home about, especially considering their retail price. Luckily, the Target near me was getting rid of them and donated them to the thrift store, where they were only $10. That's pretty much the definition of my set up / life, everything on a "no-budget" budget (though I often spend too much even then). The TV and the Macbook Pro are the only "expensive" things I really have and they were gifts for graduation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 My meager listening area, once again most of it purchased at thrift stores, with the exception of both 'phones, the Go-Vibe and the Hotaudio HotUSB1 Dac.


----------



## ozz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bomo.is.ooc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my modest study/listening area. Being a Biochemistry and English Writing double major has it's ups and downs, but mainly requires that I stay at this desk way too much. As a result, I've brought in all the comforts I possibly can (admittedly the xbox 360 is gone, too distracting...).

 This picture is pretty awful if you're a wire neat-freak, just a heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The Tivoli Audio Model Two's are nothing to write home about, especially considering their retail price. Luckily, the Target near me was getting rid of them and donated them to the thrift store, where they were only $10. That's pretty much the definition of my set up / life, everything on a "no-budget" budget (though I often spend too much even then). The TV and the Macbook Pro are the only "expensive" things I really have and they were gifts for graduation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 My meager listening area, once again most of it purchased at thrift stores, with the exception of both 'phones, the Go-Vibe and the Hotaudio HotUSB1 Dac._

 

Looks ok to me I know a few that would love to have that.


----------



## alphaod

What's with the load of Mac folks.

 I'll post mine once my lenses get fixed.


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alphaod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's with the load of Mac folks.

 I'll post mine once my lenses get fixed._

 

Seems to make sense:

 Mac owners like grossly overpaying for equivalent hardware
 Audiophiles like grossly overpaying for equivalent hardware






 im not starting a flame war


----------



## 118716

Marantz PM4001
 Wharfie Diamond 9.1
 Beresford DAC
 HD555

 E6300 @ 3GHz
 Gigabyte DS4
 8800GTS 512
 X-Fi XtremeMusic
 2GB DDR2

 Awaiting funds to upgrade everything :]


----------



## somestranger26

[size=xx-small]AMD Athlon 3800+ X2 @ 2.4ghz
 2GB Patriot DDR400 (2-3-2-5)
 eVGA NF41 Motherboard[/size]
 AMD Phenom II X3 720 @ 3.36GHz, NB & HT @ 2.64GHz
 ASUS M4A78T-E 790GX Motherboard
 Mushkin 996601 (2x2GB DDR3 1600 @ 6-6-5-16, 2.1V)
 Auzentech X-Fi Prelude
 Sapphire HD4850
 1.5TB + 2x320GB (RAID0) hard drives, all Seagate. 
 Antec 900 Case, 500W SmartPower PSU
 Logitech Z5500 speakers (They're good for the price I paid!)

 (Soon to be upgraded...)

 Laptop (lower right) is an Asus Eee 1000H, running Arch Linux. I upgraded the hard drive to 320GB and the ram to 2gb.

 To the left of my monitors is the left speaker hiding due to space constraints, and the banana hanger I use as a headphone stand. ($6 at BBB, hell yes)

 Everything else in my sig.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems to make sense:

 Mac owners like grossly overpaying for equivalent hardware
 Audiophiles like grossly overpaying for equivalent hardware





* im not starting a flame war*_

 

Well, then why not keep it to yourself.
 Cause what you write is exactly what's needed to start a flame war. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am both a Mac owner and audiophile, but certainly don't like glossly overpaying for my hardware. And I actually think I don't do so.


----------



## Solid Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems to make sense:

 Mac owners like grossly overpaying for equivalent hardware
 Audiophiles like grossly overpaying for equivalent hardware






 im not starting a flame war_

 

I may somewhat agree with the mac statement but explain what expensive audio equipment are equivalent to what?


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solid Snake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may somewhat agree with the mac statement but explain what expensive audio equipment are equivalent to what?_

 

Yeah, I don't get the audio equipment statement either. Totally agree with the mac one though.


----------



## Adamora

Sorry for the crap quality photo, its from my mobile.

 Nothing special, but its comfy :3.






 Specs:
 -
 Intel Q9550 quadcore
 OCZ 800mhz 4gb ram
 Nvidia GTX 260
 Creative X-fi extrememusic...

 and 3 500gb seagates.


----------



## Toddy

@ somestranger26:

 Where did you get the wallpaper on your center screen? Is it publicly available? Perhabs in 1920x1200…?

 TIA
 Toddy


----------



## helios

Here's my iMac with a Yulong DAH1 mark and Beyer DT880s.

 Don't think I overpaid for any of them.


----------



## Adamora

Nice mousepad helios ';p


----------



## helios

You can get one at X-Treme Geek.


----------



## Happy Camper

My snuggle hole in the living room.


----------



## Adamora

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helios* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get one at X-Treme Geek._

 


 im guessing it involves shipping :C


----------



## That dude

A more recent pic of basically the same set-up.


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solid Snake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may somewhat agree with the mac statement but explain what expensive audio equipment are equivalent to what?_

 

I tried to reference the point of exponential diminishing returns. It wouldn't have sounded as good if I had put:

 "Audiophiles like paying more for a little bit more."

 Oh, and I actually mean that when talking about cables and interconnects. I watched a BB salesman sell a shielded optical cable the other day. 

 What is the idea behind braided, thick, silvered cables? Could I see some scientific suppourt for this? I don't mean scientific BS, I mean proof.


----------



## Adamora

i thought optical didnt get interference...


----------



## helios

Sounds like BS like the $500 Denon USB cable last year.


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Toddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ somestranger26:

 Where did you get the wallpaper on your center screen? Is it publicly available? Perhabs in 1920x1200…?

 TIA
 Toddy_

 

Here you go.


----------



## Toddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here you go._

 


 Thanks a lot! Looks really good in high res…

 Toddy


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i thought optical didnt get interference..._

 

that's what I meant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 placebos ftw.

 It was a 105$ monster cable.

 Anddd

 what's the deal with heavily shielded and braided, thick, silvered analogue cables? The cable is not long enough, and interferance is near non-existant.

 There's no way people can discern the sound of copper A vs copper B. that's truly dumb.


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *helios* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like BS like the $500 Denon USB cable last year._

 

Yup, there seems to be allot like this in the audiophile market. 300$ power cables and stuff, this is the kind of thing I was referencing.

 Optical cables don't have a flow of electrons like analog do, and they aren't even digital like optical; I understand that. I'm not even sure what forces actually interfere with the flow of photons, especially those carrying info in digital format (digital has error checking/correction too I assume).

 I'm new here so I'm really skeptical of any setups above about 800-1000$ (DAC+AMP+HP) being perceivably better. Sry!


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ozz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks ok to me I know a few that would love to have that._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It definitely gets the job done well. I'm actually quite surprised at how little one can spend and get pretty decent listening equipment, if you just shop around and have a bit of flexibility and luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 As for the Mac comments from some others on here, I don't really see the need to justify what I choose to use. It's honestly like the criticizing someone for using a pair of 'phones that you don't agree with. They work right for the user and that's all that matters. Often times there are circumstances that you probably don't know that contribute to what people use. Perhaps I need a mac because of the plethora of molecular/enzymatic rendering programs that are available for it and actually run smoothly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully we can get back on topic and see that there are different strokes for different folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are a bunch of amazing looking set ups that y'all have. Definitely many drool-worthy desks at the homes of head-fiers.

 edit: I over use the normal smiley face


----------



## Tem

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaron909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

You really inspired me for a new setup. Could I get a list of everything in this photograph? Meaning what monitor/speakers/desk/etc? I don't want to sound annoying but this is absolutely clean and nice.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the idea behind braided, thick, silvered cables? Could I see some scientific suppourt for this? I don't mean scientific BS, I mean proof._

 

And what if some perceive a difference for with that cable, may I ask "could I see some scientific support" that it's they do not? And not "scientific BS, I mean proof." Can you provide that proof that some person or other does NOT hear a difference... and without "scientific BS". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ask if you are up to the challenge of answering the question yourself before you speak.

 You are correct in shielding not interfering with an optical signal though, unless you plan to run that optical wire right beside a power plan.

 As for protons vs electrons, the theory of light is still not settled between photon theory vs wave theory. We do know though that light does travel in concentrated lines when in laser frequencies (as used with optical cables) and when bent at hard angles and depending on construction of the conductor, may suffer greatly from reflection, refraction and lose signal strength as well as timing when the same signal is sent on many paths due to these factors. Please do not start throwing "interference does not exist" or "photons" until you read a little physics and basic requirements for optical data communication. You might also benefit a little from reading my primer on digital audio - beside the most basic S/PDIF encoding, the standard does not have error checking or correction and don't get me started on jitter (most popular type is the timing of signal start/stop).


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And what if some perceive a difference for with that cable, may I ask "could I see some scientific support" that it's they do not?_

 

Burden of proof lies on the cable pushers. I said I was skeptical. Placebos have been proven to work. There have been a large number of experiments that proove the effect of a placebo. You have to do an ABX test blind.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And not "scientific BS, I mean proof." Can you provide that proof that some person or other does NOT hear a difference... and without "scientific BS". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't, other than running some ABX tests. I doubt you have done one objectively. Meaning you can't see which you're using. There's no reason for copper-cableA to outperform copper-cableB. Seriously very, very little EM in this scanerio.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ask if you are up to the challenge of answering the question yourself before you speak._

 

???

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are correct in shielding not interfering with an optical signal though, unless you plan to run that optical wire right beside a power plant._

 

Really? You think that EM interferes with photons on a macroscopic scale?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for protons vs electrons, the theory of light is still not settled between photon theory vs wave theory. We do know though that light does travel in concentrated lines when in laser frequencies (as used with optical cables) and when bent at hard angles and depending on construction of the conductor, may suffer greatly from reflection, refraction and lose signal strength as well as timing when the same signal is sent on many paths due to these factors._

 

Light exists as both waves and particles. No? Where were you taught?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please do not start throwing "interference does not exist" _

 

It's not enough to deserve military grade cable shielding and braided cables. It's simply ludicrous to assume a 10ft copper wire could pick up such a large amount of EM. Cat7 can go like 500-1000ft, and it's not even that shielded.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_or "photons" until you read a little physics and basic requirements for optical data communication._

 

I have very little knowledge in "optical data communication", but I definitely understand the basic concepts of light and EM. Don't inult my intelligence.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ You might also benefit a little from reading my primer on digital audio - beside the most basic S/PDIF encoding, the standard does not have error checking correction_

 

Ya, but I'm thinking there are very, very few errors. I could see composite getting a few more, but come on.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ and don't get me started on jitter (most popular type is the timing of signal start/stop)._

 

I thought jitter was correctable by software?


 -----------------------------------------------------

 I'm simply saying that this high end cable thing is a big money grab to me, and whether or not that last little tiny bit of radiation changes the signal a teeny-tiny bit is irrelevant. 

 What_ is_ relevant is that that reduction in interferance is perceivable, or just thought to be perceivable through the placebo effect. 

 Is this kind of a "you gotta have faith" sort of deals? I'm not into that.

 I beleive that the cables won't be audibly different, that's all. We are in disagreement and it's not going to change. I think we can drop it.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Burden of proof lies on the cable pushers. I said I was skeptical. Placebos have been proven to work. There have been a large number of experiments that proove the effect of a placebo. You have to do an ABX test blind.

 I can't, other than running some ABX tests. I doubt you have done one objectively. Meaning you can't see which you're using. There's no reason for copper-cableA to outperform copper-cableB. Seriously very, very little EM in this scanerio._

 

Not the place to discuss ABX so I won't get into it, but there are obvious errors to the ABX testing methodology, brain gets confused with quickly changing data. I prefer listening to an entire track or even better, an entire CD before switching equipment to test and compare.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really? You think that EM interferes with photons on a macroscopic scale?_

 

With enough EMI to affect the properties of the conductor its dielectric properties, it can most definitely interfere. I was simply quoting extreme circumstances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Light exists as both waves and particles. No? Where were you taught?_

 

Something cannot exist as two different and opposing models under different scenarios, it just means that a proper model has not been constructed yet, where were you taught? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not enough to deserve military grade cable shielding and braided cables. It's simply ludicrous to assume a 10ft copper wire could pick up such a large amount of EM. Cat7 can go like 500-1000ft, and it's not even that shielded._

 

Military has many specs and in this case you're comparing apples to oranges - CAT7 as in used by TCP/IP protocol which follows CRC checking and allows for data-corrected CANNOT be compared to the streaming protocol of S/PDIF which offers neither.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have very little knowledge in "optical data communication", but I definitely understand the basic concepts of light and EM. Don't inult my intelligence._

 

A little knowledge is the most dangerous thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do know about data communications (one of those fun things I studied in my program - data communications, requirements for data systems, that kind of stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I can only assume your intellect by the claims you make and you are definitely reaching.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ya, but I'm thinking there are very, very few errors. I could see composite getting a few more, but come on._

 

Not as few errors as you might thing, but complete lost packets, yes, VERY few, you'd hear it fairly clearly when it errors out; but timing errors, not as uncommon as you might think.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought jitter was correctable by software?_

 

Not with S/PDIF, but you are most welcome to write a proper streaming protocol with data correction, one is long overdue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm simply saying that this high end cable thing is a big money grab to me, and whether or not that last little tiny bit of radiation changes the signal a teeny-tiny bit is irrelevant._

 

You are welcome to believe what you want, I have a different opinion.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is relevant is that that reduction in interferance is perceivable, or just thought to be perceivable through the placebo effect._

 

Never claimed that interference was perceived or factual, I said you were correct on there being minimal risk of interference which could be cured by a shield to an optical cable.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this kind of a "you gotta have faith" sort of deals? I'm not into that._

 

Don't believe in faith, believe in experience.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bradan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I beleive that the cables won't be audibly different, that's all. We are in disagreement and it's not going to change. I think we can drop it._

 

Not my place to convince you of anything, believe whatever you want, but do expect to get resistance if you make claims and try to push your point of view on others, that's why they call this a discussion forum after all.


----------



## Adamora

is this a war or something?


----------



## FallenAngel




----------



## Adamora

O_O, are those all amplifiers on the left?


----------



## .Sup

Why do you have some cables unplugged Angel?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Adamora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_O_O, are those all amplifiers on the left?_

 

Nope, NorthStar m192 DAC, Beta22 headphone/pre-amp, Melos Maestro headphone amp and GainClone integrated amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do you have some cables unplugged Angel?_

 

Photo a couple of months old... when my desk was clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had just put everything together and haven't wired the speakers yet. Aside form that, what cables are unplugged? I have a few pairs of headphones, can't use all of them at the same time.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, NorthStar m192 DAC, Beta22 headphone/pre-amp, Melos Maestro headphone amp and GainClone integrated amp.



 Photo a couple of months old... when my desk was clean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had just put everything together and haven't wired the speakers yet. Aside form that, what cables are unplugged? I have a few pairs of headphones, can't use all of them at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Power cords 

 Very nice setup mate


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Power cords 

 Very nice setup mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The power is plugged in, there's a power bar under the rack attached to the socket that you can just barely see and thanks.


----------



## Haoting

A couple cool shots from Jungson.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

I just got new Denon D2000 headphones over the weekend. The new gear buzz has motivated me to post a picture of my desktop listening setup. The picture is a couple months old so you'll have to imagine that I've got the D2000 sitting on the desk. I still need to get a hanger/hook for them so they'll have a proper place to be.

 Equipment in the picture
 Vista, J. River Media Center, M-Audio FW 410, Mackie Big Knob, AV123 x-head, M-Audio BX8a monitors, ART HD215 EQ, cheap Techniques TT
 Sennheiser HD-600, Grado SR60, Denon AH-D2000 (hiding in the future)
 Desk is an Ikea Jerker with a keyboard tray cannibalized from another desk

 The EQ is for the monitors. I only use it for the adjustable high-pass/low-cut filter. Sometimes I need to cut the bass back on the monitors to keep it from getting boomy or annoying people in adjacent rooms.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You really inspired me for a new setup. Could I get a list of everything in this photograph? Meaning what monitor/speakers/desk/etc? I don't want to sound annoying but this is absolutely clean and nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

The desk there is an original Ikea Jerker. Unfortunately it has been discontinued by Ikea.

 My post of my setup (above) has an Ikea Jerker ver. 2. Unfortunately that desk was discontinued by Ikea a few years ago.

 Google for Ikea Jerker and you'll find that the desk had a bit of a fan club. A nice feature is that the desks were modular and adjustable for different setups. Optional side shelves, optional top shelves, and other Ikea options. The replacement for the Jerker is the Ikea Fredrik, a smaller desk with not as many shelving options.


----------



## haveblue




----------



## S3am




----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not the place to discuss ABX so I won't get into it, but there are obvious errors to the ABX testing methodology, brain gets confused with quickly changing data. I prefer listening to an entire track or even better, an entire CD before switching equipment to test and compare._

 

No. It's a perfect test. It's unflawed. You can listen to entire songs in ABX, or just remix ur tracks to one song easily.

 "brain gets confused with quickly changing data."
 Totally unfounded and rediculous. I've done ABX tests, and they are pretty easy and straight forward.

 You can't pass it, now you're rationalizing. All of your arguments are based on the fact that your ears aren't very good. :/

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With enough EMI to affect the properties of the conductor its dielectric properties, it can most definitely interfere. I was simply quoting extreme circumstances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This effects anything and everything in the same circumstance, even our brains, yes?. I try to think rationally.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something cannot exist as two different and opposing models under different scenarios, it just means that a proper model has not been constructed yet, where were you taught? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, since you're smarter than Einstein, I guess you win again.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave-particle_duality

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Military has many specs and in this case you're comparing apples to oranges - CAT7 as in used by TCP/IP protocol which follows CRC checking and allows for data-corrected CANNOT be compared to the streaming protocol of S/PDIF which offers neither._

 

Ya, you're actually right, but I was making a point of the very low EM in general. Bad analogy :/.

 Light isn't effected by EM anywhere near where an electrical current is. There is no reason data coming out will be different than going in.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A little knowledge is the most dangerous thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do know about data communications (one of those fun things I studied in my program - data communications, requirements for data systems, that kind of stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I can only assume your intellect by the claims you make and you are definitely reaching._

 

I'm staying away from this. I've been pretty logical with everything else.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not as few errors as you might thing, but complete lost packets, yes, VERY few_

 

Theres no suppourt here man. I've checked high and low for proof of packet loss in a digital/optical connection. I can't find it. Digital is either right or wrong. It's in 1's and 0's. Theres not a divided opinion on this.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you'd hear it fairly clearly when it errors out;_

 

Really?
 What does it sound like? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but timing errors, not as uncommon as you might think._

 

Jitter happens. It's measured in picoseconds. It's present in all digital audio. You can correct it a bit, but it's not going away. This has been overexaggerated around head-fi. 
 I'd bet you can't ABX a super-jittery source vs a 0 jitter(not really possible in digital).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not with S/PDIF, but you are most welcome to write a proper streaming protocol with data correction, one is long overdue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No. It's not needed.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are welcome to believe what you want, I have a different opinion._

 

I agree.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never claimed that interference was perceived or factual, I said you were correct on there being minimal risk of interference which could be cured by a shield to an optical cable._

 

:/

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't believe in faith, believe in experience._

 

Experience as an audio conspiricist or a listener?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not my place to convince you of anything, believe whatever you want, but do expect to get resistance if you make claims and try to push your point of view on others, that's why they call this a discussion forum after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're the one making completely absurd claims. I think I stand on the rational, reasonable, logical side of this debate.

*I'm done.*


----------



## olblueyez

ABX is like nipples on a male hog.


----------



## .Sup

haveblue you need to get an emu0202/0404 and control your setup from there and not crouch under your desk to reach sub control every time you want to adjust volume


----------



## endless402

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

hmm i've thought about putting my amp under my monitor as well.... how's the height? doesn't it strain your neck from looking up?


----------



## S3am

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm i've thought about putting my amp under my monitor as well.... how's the height? doesn't it strain your neck from looking up?_

 

Actualy , it wasn't comfotable setup... So I moved amp right. It's height is 70mm
 Now it's somethink like this:


----------



## essentiale

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 The "laptop on my dining room table" setup. Yes those are creme brulee dishware as my speaker stands._

 

what mac compatible keyboard is that?


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *essentiale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what mac compatible keyboard is that?_

 

looks like the logitech dinovo edge, it's a windows keyboard.


----------



## Trancer

My current kit


----------



## SDaRR

Trancer, how does that AD700 sound out of that Fiio E5? Been eyeballing one for myself.


----------



## Ratzilla

Here's my setup


----------



## Trancer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SDaRR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trancer, how does that AD700 sound out of that Fiio E5? Been eyeballing one for myself._

 

I've written up a bit here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/ath...-hd497-410303/

 Its worth the purchase, the bass boost works well, and it warms the sound up a bit.


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Nice computer case, I have the same one.


----------



## lisnalee

Here's my current computer rig, details in my sig:


----------



## Blind Man

old pic.. but nothing changed except i got some makeshift stands for the speakers

 x-fi xtreme music -> krk 10s sub / pair of rp5's


----------



## dallas

@lisnalee - sweet setup. looks very clean.


----------



## 0458

. Don't look at the floor


----------



## dallas

i looked at the floor. lol nice shaggy rug! i bet it's good for room deadening/sound absorbtion. haha


----------



## lisnalee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@lisnalee - sweet setup. looks very clean._

 

Thx, you should see down the back of the amp its like spaghetti junction


----------



## dallas

I know what you mean. I have tons of power cables and USB cables behind my desk. I can't tell you how much a USB hub helps! I'll try to get a shot of my setup and post it on here.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my current computer rig, details in my sig:

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...nalee/stax.jpg_

 

Über clean computer rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just the way i like it..


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Über clean computer rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just the way i like it.._

 

Be honest, you're more impressed with the Stax stack. ::stax smiley::


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be honest, you're more impressed with the Stax stack. ::stax smiley::_

 

Well, that's nice too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I prefer the SR-007BL over the SR-007 though...


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my current computer rig, details in my sig:




_

 

simply amazing
 how does that cd player perform?


----------



## lisnalee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, that's nice too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I prefer the SR-007BL over the SR-007 though..._

 

I preferred the black as well, but as they are like hens teeth when your looking for one i could only find this pair. But i have to admit the brown has grown on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_simply amazing
 how does that cd player perform?_

 

I'm only using it for SACD playback at the moment and using the iMac and pico for my regular stuff. I've only added it a few weeks ago and so far im very happy with it. 

 Just as well as unfortunately the mac doesn't like SACD's and just spits them out, it must think they are made by microsoft or something


----------



## hifidk

Simple and Clean is what I want.


----------



## .Sup

love your desk hifidk and the whole setup as well ofc


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I preferred the black as well, but as they are like hens teeth when your looking for one i could only find this pair. But i have to admit the brown has grown on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yeah, the SR-007BL is quite rare.
 In the end it does not matter that much though, since the difference is only cosmetically.


----------



## iriverdude

:-D


----------



## grawk

How'd you get a picture of my office?


----------



## IceClass

Someone still calls that an "office"??

 You could throw a hand grenade in there and not notice an iota of difference after the blast.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 :-D_

 

Depression or Marijuana?


----------



## Iostream

Here is my current setup. Missing from the picture is the REL R-205 sub under the desk. Basically it is Squeezebox 3, Oppo DV970HD, Linux PC -> Musical Fidelity X-DAC V8 -> Musical Fidelity A5 integrated -> Meier Aria -> AKG K701 for headphones. Era Design 4 and REL R-205 for speakers.


----------



## clasam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 :-D_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone still calls that an "office"??

 You could throw a hand grenade in there and not notice an iota of difference after the blast._

 

You could throw a hand grenade in there an improve the cleanliness of it all


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_home sweet home.




_

 

I got my sister those M-Audio speakers for Christmas, for her PC system.
 Theyre not bad.


----------



## Drag0n

Iriverdude, is that really your room?
 I thought mine was untidy, but, omg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Home Sweet Home!


----------



## dBs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iostream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my current setup. Missing from the picture is the REL R-205 sub under the desk. Basically it is Squeezebox 3, Oppo DV970HD, Linux PC -> Musical Fidelity X-DAC V8 -> Musical Fidelity A5 integrated -> Meier Aria -> AKG K701 for headphones. Era Design 4 and REL R-205 for speakers.




_

 

What kind of desk is that? Its almost perfect!


----------



## Haoting

The beautiful Swans T200b.


----------



## essentiale

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *clasam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could throw a hand grenade in there an improve the cleanliness of it all_

 

seconded


----------



## Iostream

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dBs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of desk is that? Its almost perfect!_

 

Thanks, I built it myself. It is actually an L shaped desk. On the left side is another computer, mixer, and an Axiom 49 midi controller keyboard drawer. The desk is huge.


----------



## iriverdude

I've got the same desk, Ikea Fredrick


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone still calls that an "office"??

 You could throw a hand grenade in there and not notice an iota of difference after the blast._

 

haha


----------



## -=Germania=-

Very little space - lots of Gear.


----------



## eam88

@ Haoting

 Those swans look nice


----------



## evu325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The beautiful Swans T200b._

 

Man I love those speakers. Is there a retailer in Canada?


----------



## The-One

Presenting...


----------



## Aleatoris

^^ nice keyboard! what model is it?


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aleatoris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ nice keyboard! what model is it?_

 

Kinesis Freestyle keyboard with VIP accessory kit


----------



## leng jai




----------



## flatlander4510

Off to the side is a Xbox 360 and DirectTV box.


----------



## The-One

^^ is that a Steelcase Leap chair?


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The-One* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Presenting...

http://i43.tinypic.com/scc8m1.jpg_

 

Definitely nice setup! I like the keyboard!


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flatlander4510* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Off to the side is a Xbox 360 and DirectTV box.
http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h1...r4510/desk.jpg_

 

Are you using LCD TV as a computer monitor?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 :-D_

 

this might be beyond a man cave


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this might be beyond a man cave_

 

Nothing that cant be fixed with a snow shovel, lighter fluid, and a match.


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got the same desk, Ikea Fredrick




_

 

Wow, seems like everyones got this computer case.


----------



## fiber404

foobar2000 0.9.4
 Shuttle SD39P2 C2Q Q6600/2GB/250GB+320GB
 Two JBL LSR4328p and one JBL LSR4312sp
 All connected via S/PDIF.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChroniCali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, seems like everyones got this computer case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that happens to be because its awsome expecially for modding when i post mine after i get my Compass ill be sure to include closeups of my mods and cable management.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiber404* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 foobar2000 0.9.4
 Shuttle SD39P2 C2Q Q6600/2GB/250GB+320GB
 Two JBL LSR4328p and one JBL LSR4312sp
 All connected via S/PDIF._

 

 the desk is sooo overpowering man you need to get a 30" monitor man. and add some headphones and amp or.... take the desk back and get one fourth the size


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that happens to be because its awsome expecially for modding when i post mine after i get my Compass ill be sure to include closeups of my mods and cable management.




 the desk is sooo overpowering man you need to get a 30" monitor man. and add some headphones and amp or.... take the desk back and get one fourth the size_

 


 Nice rig, it begs for a bigger screen, BUT, please dont sit there and breath that insulation hanging out of the wall. You want to be around long enough to get that big screen right?


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice rig, it begs for a bigger screen, BUT, please dont sit there and breath that insulation hanging out of the wall. You want to be around long enough to get that big screen right?_

 

Listen to the man! But I'm guessing he has it there so he can play his system as loud as he wants with those soundproof walls. Either way, very nice rig.


----------



## s2kphile




----------



## dallas

those Mackie monitors look smooth. Are those MR5's and MR8's?


----------



## s2kphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those Mackie monitors look smooth. Are those MR5's and MR8's?_

 

Yes, Sir. You are correct and the small speakers are the Audioengina A2's with their 3in woofer


----------



## Geruvah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiber404* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5705/desk0320.jpg[IMG]

 foobar2000 0.9.4
 Shuttle SD39P2 C2Q Q6600/2GB/250GB+320GB
 Two [url=http://www.jblpro.com/catalog/General/Product.aspx?PId=28&MId=5]JBL LSR4328p[/url] and one [url=http://www.jblpro.com/catalog/General/Product.aspx?PId=110&MId=5]JBL LSR4312sp[/url]
 All connected via S/PDIF.[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Those speakers look powerful enough to shake the wall. And if that happens...don't breathe the stuff that'll float in the air._


----------



## PianoForte

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rainia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Stuff
 MBP > Duet > A2 // K701, HD650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are those audioengine a2s? They look like them, but there are a couple others on the market that look similar...Nice computer chair, btw


----------



## euphoracle

Suits me fine :>


----------



## asmd

Sheila 2.0

 lovingly custom built/hand assembled by me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 running dynamically controlled artic cooling fans. <900rpm x 4 jogging along. zalman cooler <600 rpm on the graphics card. very very quiet.

 out of view.
 -two samsung lcds
 -klipsch ifi
 -audioengine a5


 dust & cable mess is a testament that only beer & me live here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually, my other htpc in the den is spotless.


----------



## Pharcyde

Simple and Plain.

 Mac Mini
 Apogee Duet
 Seagate Desk 500GB HDD
 Denon AH-D5000


----------



## euphoracle

^ Wow, that looks incredible


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pharcyde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3418/3372536206_e839754246_b.jpg

 Simple and Plain.

 Mac Mini
 Apogee Duet
 Seagate Desk 500GB HDD
 Denon AH-D5000




_

 

Whoa! Sweet setup I like it!


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evu325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man I love those speakers. Is there a retailer in Canada?_

 

No, I got my Swans T200b in China and brought them back to Canada. These would be hard to find in North America (at a reasonable price).


----------



## evu325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I got my Swans T200b in China and brought them back to Canada. These would be hard to find in North America (at a reasonable price). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Ah that's what I was afraid of. I got my dad a pair of them for $350 from a dealer in FL on eBay and sorta regretted not getting a pair for myself =P. I have a pair of M200 MkIIs which I'm very happy with but man do I want a pair of those T200s!


----------



## flatlander4510

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The-One* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ is that a Steelcase Leap chair?_

 

It sure is! Puts a smile on my face every time I sit in it.


----------



## flatlander4510

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifidk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you using LCD TV as a computer monitor?_

 

Yep, it's a Sony KDL-32XBR9. I had to turn my desk into a "do it all station" since I live in a pretty small studio apartment (attending college in the city).


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pharcyde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple and Plain.

 Mac Mini
 Apogee Duet
 Seagate Desk 500GB HDD
 Denon AH-D5000




_

 

Sweeeet setup there man.


----------



## Bradan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChroniCali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, seems like everyones got this computer case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I got one too! =D

 Got it at the intro price of 60$CAD


----------



## Baird GoW

My desk and all IS clean but I'm not posting till I buy what ever it is I choose with my B-Day money.
 But here is my case. For a couple months I really got into case modding and it still looks pretty good besides paint needing touch ups in some small areas.





















 sorry I forgot to turn the uv cathodes on I have a lot of "green wrap that lights up that looks ugly not lit up right now"


----------



## zeroibis

Assuming that you are having your audio cable go to an amp and the your headphones on your PC, why not use the back connector instead of the top connector as the internal cable that supports that internal connection will likely pick up noise and is probably not even shielded. 

 Nice setup, is that the sunbeam 4CH controller I see there? If you have not, switching out the leds on that is really easy I have two such controllers myself and even one of my friends has one.


----------



## Baird GoW

the lights are not too bright the mesh covers them. and i pushed them in so its not bad at all. they used to be a nightmare/ blinder if i got a glance.
 and no my audio is hooked up to the back not front although it outputs to the front to if i want a mic (or even if i for some reason wanted headphones up on the front)


----------



## zeroibis

I was suggesting that you can change the color, not necessarily the brightness. For example I changed the color to blue/white.


----------



## Baird GoW

oo I like blue (it matches) if anything id only do it for the brightness


----------



## evu325

Sorry for the crappy picture my camera is broken and all I have is my Shadow (I hate cell phone pics so deepest apologies here). Not shown is a few pairs of IEMS. What IS shown is Swan M200 MKIIs, Samsung 2443BW connected to a Core Duo MBP and a 1G iPod Touch =D.


----------



## The-One

^^ that looks stylish actually, the aesthetics is intact


----------



## evt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evu325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Sorry for the crappy picture my camera is broken and all I have is my Shadow (I hate cell phone pics so deepest apologies here). Not shown is a few pairs of IEMS. What IS shown is Swan M200 MKIIs, Samsung 2443BW connected to a Core Duo MBP and a 1G iPod Touch =D._

 

Do you mind if I ask where you got the desk riser / monitor riser. I've been looking for one thats about that size, maybe a bit bigger.


----------



## evu325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you mind if I ask where you got the desk riser / monitor riser. I've been looking for one thats about that size, maybe a bit bigger._

 

Nope don't mind at all. It's the Jarpen from Ikea and you're in luck because it comes in a 43" size I believe. I used to have that one but after getting the monitor I gave it away. The legs are called Capita. All together it comes out to about $20.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I LOVE those headphones. First and only chance I got to hear them was @ a Chicago Head-Fi meet about 4 yrs ago. Sooo comfortable and so airy! Not to mention the wicked orange colors! 

 I have no idea how you guys manage w/ small desks. I'm only using 1 monitor and pushing the limits of my 6fter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I need shelves?





 Close up of the "working" area.





 Close up of the "what does the work" area.





 I gave up on wire management a LONG time ago. 





 Some of my favorite stuff:

 The obvious:
 Sennheiser HD 580's
 Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm
 Pimeta built by Mister X

 Dell 2007 WFP S-IPS: It's got awesome color and a perfect viewing angle, blacks suck though. Also, I probably raise, lower, and tilt the thing 3-4x per day depending on task.

 Big blue comfy chair from a former job: It also gets raised, lowered, tilted, and spun depending on task/mood.

 Big black comfy ottoman stolen from a leather chair: Extend and...Ahhhhhhhhhhh!

 Logitech Illuminated Keyboard: Feels like a Thinkpad's keys, very quiet, and it lights up soft white!

 Steelseries Ikari Laser: DISAPPEARS beneath my hand and tracks like a champ. Magically wicks sweat away from my palm and weighs next to nothing. Super low lift off distance for low sens players. Previous mice, Deathadder, MX518, Intellimouse Explorer 3.0.

 Razer eXactMat control side: I like the thin and better tracking Destructor better, but nothing beats the feel of cold aluminum after a long night of L4D!

 Blackberry Storm: Knock on it all you want. It's my favorite phone...ever.

 Aveeno Essential Moisture: Better than carmex, hey, it's friggin' dry out here!

 Green cup: It has an almost rough felt like texture that makes it impossible to drop.

 Computer wheels: Honestly, this comes in SO handy @ LAN parties.

 Case window: VERY helpful for when one of the 7 Scythe SFLEX E 1200RPM's having a bad day.

 Asus Maximus: Screw you core P6T/i7, I'll never leave this motherboard.

 Handpicked E8400: 4.0Ghz @ 1.2V, 47C load in 25C ambient wo/ resorting to obscenely loud fans. Thanks Fry's!

 Dirt Bike Tubes: Raptors suck. They're loud, they whine, get hot, they're loud, small, etc. Suspending them was by far the most useful thing I've ever done. Someday I plan to shoot them. 

 Corsair Survivor USB key: It is the last surviving member of the Jod key clan. Many have fallen, only one has remained.

 PC Power and Cooling Silencer 610: It's quiet, cool, black, discreet, and hasn't blow up yet.

 Ok, I think I'm reaching now. Oh yes! My table! $65 bucks @ an old Sears Hardware store. It's super stable, folds nicely, has no "knee crackers," and licks real clean in a pinch.


----------



## iriverdude

^CM 810 Stacker case, great case got one myself.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I swapped it out for one of those Rocketfish Lian Li cases last year, but started to miss my big boat of steel. If you look @ one of those aluminum cases, they scratch. And that awful ping/pang it would make. Pretty yes, functional, not quite. I can slam a cd case on top of the Stacker and it'll just laugh and flex. On the other hand the RF would scream and fall apart.

 Nice avatar BTW, lol!

 TEMPE,
 AZ, US 03/25/2009 12:47 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY 

 Well, look @ that. Come to me Forte!


----------



## atx 6speed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s2kphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

How are you liking the Mopads? Did they make a difference for you? I've noticed that my speakers sound much better when I recline my chair so that my ears are lower, so I've been wanting to get something that raises or angles the speakers to my ears.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I LOVE those headphones. First and only chance I got to hear them was @ a Chicago Head-Fi meet about 4 yrs ago. Sooo comfortable and so airy! Not to mention the wicked orange colors!_

 

Yeah, they sure are great sounding headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I like how they look as well, but I understand why some find the strange looking...


----------



## zeroibis

Wow, we know where your priories are! All those speakers and you only got one monitor! Which do you like best, listing to all those speakers or the headphones!?


----------



## Jodiuh

I gots it!






 It does get a little warm, but nowhere near as hot as my older X-Fi chips. It's short, doesn't get in the way of my GPU's fan, and comes w/ a dongle! Seriously though, I'm in love w/ this thing already. I honestly don't think I'll be able to get around to anything other than music listening tonight.


----------



## fox au

well heres my setup


----------



## r_aquarii

here is mine


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well heres my setup 




_

 

Same Desk, brilliant with those two shelves.


----------



## dallas

@fox au - nice setup. i like the rokit monitors. do you do any kind of music produciton or video editing w/ that setup?


----------



## lrgfc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well heres my setup 





_

 

I love the desk. Where can I get one?


----------



## fox au

its the ikea fedrik


----------



## evu325

@ fox_au
 Nice UMPC!

 @r_aquarii
 Dang those speakers are small! What are they/how do they sound?


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well heres my setup 





_

 

Love the fact you've got 4 screens infront of you.

 What's that thing between your laptop and keyboard??


----------



## fox au

its a logitech g13


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well heres my setup 

http://i675.photobucket.com/albums/v...rit/setup1.jpg

http://i675.photobucket.com/albums/v...rit/setup2.jpg_

 

Look so hot! I love it.


----------



## lowmagnet

Clickable:


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow, I really do like that desk! Depth: 28 3/8 " is good. I would just be worried about banging my legs on the bar below. Can it be raised wo/ affecting stability?


----------



## WarriorAnt

One thing I notice about all these setups. The speakers are way too close to the listener. Even for near field listening.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lowmagnet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clickable:
http://media.lowmag.net/wordpress/wp...3/img_4486.jpg_

 

Clean!


----------



## lutwey

/\/\/\ no doubt. nice and simple/\/\/\


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WarriorAnt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I notice about all these setups. The speakers are way too close to the listener. Even for near field listening._

 

I usually back away from the computer when I'm doing serious listening

 Unforunately the best setup usually requires more space than what most people have, so I have to go with the best setup for my conditions instead


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lowmagnet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clickable:


_

 

I'm surprised your 2nd screen on the right doesn't fall down..

 The base isn't in the middle, how does it balance without breaking


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The-One* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm surprised your 2nd screen on the right doesn't fall down..

 The base isn't in the middle, how does it balance without breaking_

 

Its desktop mounted, like a screen holder that mounts to your desk


----------



## zrossiter

very nice, different from most setups ive seen


----------



## rcb020

Some very nice rigs in here.


----------



## rcb020

Here's my setup


----------



## Jigglybootch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rcb020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my setup














_

 

Nice speakers. I know I've seen them before, but for the life of me I can't think of the brand or model.


----------



## rcb020

Thanks they are PSB t45s


----------



## The-One

How are you finding using floorstanders as pc speakers?

 My first thought is that it's not really a very equilateral triangle between the 2 speakers and your head??

 Hows the imaging and general quality?


----------



## rcb020

I really like the speakers, when I am sitting right in front of my monitor the right speaker is a little closer than the left. I have them setup at equal lengths from the sides of the desk, when I just want to listen to music I move my chair back and in the middle of the two.


----------



## ChroniCali

Here's a pic of my comp setup. Small, but I love it:


----------



## euphoracle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rcb020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my setup




_

 

It's good to know that other CAC-T05 cases get really dusty near the power button too.


----------



## zrossiter

very nice chronicali...where are your phones tho?


----------



## chews89

^Try and spot the yuins


----------



## flibottf

Here's mine :






 And then my gaming stuff with 7.1 in the living room where I more than ofter connect one of my laptop :


----------



## iriverdude

What's with the stupid spacing of the HT rears? And the (Logitech?) speakers?


----------



## atx 6speed

I think that the only place he could fit them.


----------



## flibottf

These are the surround back, not the rear. Great attitude...


----------



## WarriorAnt

.


----------



## yayomizzan

lol, looks like a comfy couch


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flibottf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These are the surround back, not the rear. Great attitude..._

 

They need to be further apart.
 If you can only place the Logitechs in a straight line you shouldn't have bothered with a 5.1 speaker system.


----------



## saintalfonzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They need to be further apart.
 If you can only place the Logitechs in a straight line you shouldn't have bothered with a 5.1 speaker system._

 

Do you ever have anything good to contribute to conversation? I'm beginning to think your avatar is a very good representation of yourself - very smug and annoying...


----------



## iriverdude

I'm into audio and just stating my advice, he needs to place them further apart and place the Logitechs behind him.

 But I've found people just don't like being told what to do.


----------



## saintalfonzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm into audio and just stating my advice, he needs to place them further apart and place the Logitechs behind him.

 But I've found people just don't like being told what to do._

 

Yeah, he should probably slide his couch into the middle of the room. Where is YOUR computer rig?


----------



## iriverdude

That's not what I meant. Place the HT rear speakers further apart.
 Oh I would also lower the center speaker it's too high.


----------



## oblivious

I think what the others are trying to say is, that in a ideal world placements etc would be perfect. But alot of the time you have to do the best that you can. For example its not easy to just go ahead and modify that massive cabinet to just lower the center speaker half a foot. 

 Hell it probably sounds fine.


----------



## mark_h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flibottf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine :
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3580/...b31e4ff3_o.jpg
 And then my gaming stuff with 7.1 in the living room where I more than ofter connect one of my laptop :
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/...a66405a5_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/...2382ecc7_o.jpg_

 

Nice setup by the way, lots of CD's/music, always good to see!


----------



## flibottf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They need to be further apart.
 If you can only place the Logitechs in a straight line you shouldn't have bothered with a 5.1 speaker system._

 

Two of the logitech aren't being used, and this is the only place I can put them and it works by sound reflection. When on my chair I hear the sound from the back. As for the surround back in the living room, they are barely being used and this is the only place for it. Your "I'm right you're wrong" signature suits you well I see...


----------



## flibottf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not what I meant. Place the HT rear speakers further apart.
 Oh I would also lower the center speaker it's too high._

 

You don't even know if it works or not, doesn't even matter where the speakers are if sound localization works from where you sit.


----------



## flibottf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice setup by the way, lots of CD's/music, always good to see!_

 

Thanks! I pride myself buying CDs and DVDs instead of just illegal downloading.


----------



## greenarrow

My simple setup ...


----------



## _j_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flibottf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine :

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3580/...b31e4ff3_o.jpg

 And then my gaming stuff with 7.1 in the living room where I more than ofter connect one of my laptop :

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/...a66405a5_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/...2382ecc7_o.jpg_

 

Dood ~ your set up is making me wish I had more space to do some nice stuff with cabinets. Great stuff!

 Love how you integrated the computer desk with the bookshelves and the 'ledge' in the computer room.

 In Living room... I am loving the neat organization and comfy couch not to mention the neat wires running up the wall.

 Cheers!


----------



## flibottf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *_j_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dood ~ your set up is making me wish I had more space to do some nice stuff with cabinets. Great stuff!

 Love how you integrated the computer desk with the bookshelves and the 'ledge' in the computer room.

 In Living room... I am loving the neat organization and comfy couch not to mention the neat wires running up the wall.

 Cheers!_

 

Thanks!

 If it wasnt an appartment I would run the wire through the walls, perhaps even integrate the speakers with the wall... Ah maybe next year


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flibottf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! I pride myself buying CDs and DVDs instead of just illegal downloading._

 

Me too just started making my CD collection. Illegal downloading is like walking into bestbuy and stealing it right in front of them.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenarrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My simple setup ...




_

 

how do you like the compass


----------



## Mr Pink57

I see a lot of people have that white conduit going up their walls for speaker wire. Do you guys not know how to fish a wire? Or is there another reason for this?

  Quote:


 Me too just started making my CD collection. Illegal downloading is like walking into bestbuy and stealing it right in front of them. 
 

Well not right in front of their face, more like put a pretty girl in front of them then take it.

 pink


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see a lot of people have that white conduit going up their walls for speaker wire. Do you guys not know how to fish a wire?_

 

Not a freakin' clue!


----------



## colleycol

Just completed an upgrade to my system. Breaking in some Quad 12L2s and the VALAB DAC.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flibottf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine :





_

 

I love those tall bookshelves. I noticed the desk is from IKEA; are the bookshelves from IKEA too? If so, can you tell me what model?


----------



## flibottf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love those tall bookshelves. I noticed the desk is from IKEA; are the bookshelves from IKEA too? If so, can you tell me what model?_

 

It's all IKEA, the bookshelf are BILLY but I don't know about the desk!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flibottf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's all IKEA, the bookshelf are BILLY but I don't know about the desk!_

 

The desk is a now discontinued Jerker version 2.
 Woot! Team Jerker (I also have a Jerker version 2 desk)
 It's a bummer that Ikea discontinued the Jerker. They replaced it with the Fredrik desk which isn't as big and isn't as cool.


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenarrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My simple setup ...

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/d...6/CIMG2957.jpg_

 


 the compass doesn't look as massive as I thought it did.

 how does it sound?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the compass doesn't look as massive as I thought it did.

 how does it sound?_

 

Small


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

my avatar > you


----------



## krosenqu

Hey there. New member, long time lurker. Figured I'd post up my system. I REALLY REALLY REALLY Cleaned my room today and took these pics. Believe me, its not usually this clean!

 COMPUTER:
 -22" Samsung Widescreen
 -Logitech G15 Keyboard
 -Logitech G5 Mouse
 -Xtrac Ripper XL mousepad
 -Antec 900 Case with Sunbeam fan controller
 -Creative X-fi Extreme Audio Sound card (sux, I know. Any suggestions for replacement? I only have an analog receiver btw) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -J.River Media Center 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Tripp-Lite G1000U UPS (from costco)

 -Pioneer SX-580 Receiver (hand-me-down)
 -KEF Coda 3 Type SP3016 Speakers (hand-me-down)
 -Sennheiser HD-280 Headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -FiiO E3 Mini Headphone Amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Sandisk E260 MP3 player
 -Griffin Powerdock (since been discontinued I think)
 -Lexmark P4350 Printer

 Mostly shot with a Canon Powershot S5IS




 When I moved in:





 Once I got settled:





 Recently, before cable management:





 Now. During day with natural lighting, after cable management. Cables running from the computer to the hutch are in a white cable track that was attached to the trim on the wall. Can be found along with the wire loom at cableorganizer.com I covered the 12g speaker wire with braided sleeving for looks and protection.




 At night w/o overhead light on. There is an upward shooting plant light behind the monitor. Got it at Lowes for like $10. Its plugged into the wall outlet that's switched (behind the hutch).






 Needed to buy a 90degree power cable. Otherwise it hit the desk, bent, and made a mess. Ewww... I need to vacuum... Don't let anybody tell you that hardwood floors are easy to keep clean. Now where's my Swiffer? Bottom of computer case are felt feet from Home Depot.



 I get about 2 feet before I run out of cable. The only things too short were the keyboard and mouse. Fixed two 1' usb extensions.



 Yes, I sit on a yoga ball sometimes. My desk chair is to the left of this photo. I like to have the chair when I'm lazy or watching movies.



 The hutch with a hand-me-down Pioneer receiver (dad used to be really into audio, Lexmark photo printer/scanner that I won in a physics photo contest, coin counter for the day's change, Sandisk Sansa E260 w/ 4gb miniSD w/ FiiO E3, and clock.



 Power and light for the hutch.



 USB hub for the printer and Griffin Power Dock (for Sansa).


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there. New member, long time lurker. Figured I'd post up my system. I REALLY REALLY REALLY Cleaned my room today and took these pics. Believe me, its not usually this clean!

 COMPUTER:
 -22" Samsung Widescreen
 -Logitech G15 Keyboard
 -Logitech G5 Mouse
 -Xtrac Ripper XL mousepad
 -Antec 900 Case with Sunbeam fan controller
 -Creative X-fi Extreme Audio Sound card (sux, I know. Any suggestions for replacement? I only have an analog receiver btw) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -J.River Media Center 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Tripp-Lite G1000U UPS (from costco)

 -Pioneer SX-580 Receiver (hand-me-down)
 -KEF Coda 3 Type SP3016 Speakers (hand-me-down)
 -Sennheiser HD-280 Headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -FiiO E3 Mini Headphone Amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Sandisk E260 MP3 player
 -Griffin Powerdock (since been discontinued I think)
 -Lexmark P4350 Printer_

 

Some sheets for the bed would be good.


----------



## Telix

Oh god that case


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That's a really nice setup. Where did you get the desk and the two endtables?

 For the lighting, is the light that's in the hutch the same kind that's behind your monitor?

 Also, am I correct in understanding that the RCA audio cable that goes between your computer and the receiver is inside the black cable loom and then runs out behind the white strip attached to your wall trim?

 I've never seen someone put a sleeve over speaker cables before. From the cableorganizer.com website, which kind of sleeve did you buy? They seem to have a lot of options.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some sheets for the bed would be good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, well... you know. Can only afford so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Telix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh god that case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What about it? Too bright for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That fan controller (Sunbeam) is well known for having a flashlight built into it. The leds can easily and non-destructively be unplugged though.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a really nice setup. Where did you get the desk and the two endtables?_

 

I got the desk at Menard's, believe it or not. It was $99. The two end tables have been in the family for as long as I've been around (20 years). Back when chome was in I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Asked my dad. JC Penny 1981.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the lighting, is the light that's in the hutch the same kind that's behind your monitor?_

 

Nope. You can see the light under the hutch in one of the attached pics (second to last thumbnail). Its a cheapo incandescent under-cabinet light from Menard's ($8). The light behind the monitor is an upward can light with a florescent bulb. I will soon replace it with an incandescent bulb though because I'm getting an INSTEON dimmer switch (the lights ramp up when you turn them on and can be computer controlled (you cant dim florescent). I'll make a vid and post it here when that's done.



 (its a temporary solution, dont give me crud for wrapping the power cord around the monitor base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, am I correct in understanding that the RCA audio cable that goes between your computer and the receiver is inside the black cable loom and then runs out behind the white strip attached to your wall trim?
 I've never seen someone put a sleeve over speaker cables before. From the cableorganizer.com website, which kind of sleeve did you buy? They seem to have a lot of options._

 

Yes, you are correct. The RCA audio cable goes through the black wire loom and into the white track directly behind the desk. It then runs along the wall to the receiver. The audio wire for the speakers then run back along the wall to the respective speakers. I covered the exposed speaker wire (stuff that isnt in the wire track) with THIS. Always buy bigger than you think you need. You always want to shove more wires in there than you think you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. PET is by far the cheapest option but also the least convienant. THIS STUFF is easier to use but a LOT more expensive ($1/ft opposed to $.30/ft). The black split wire loom used for all of my compy cables is this stuff 1".


 I think that answers everything. Thanks for the feedback guys. I feel all warm inside
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 EDIT: I need a new mouse. I keep hitting the back button on this G5 by accident. I deactivated it but now I miss the back button.


----------



## krosenqu

After seeing my OP, without spending gopfulls of money... What would the next thing be in terms of improving audio quality? Or am I good? I'm not an audiophile but I CAN tell the difference between good/crappy SQ. Hence the sennheisers and amp before I ever knew anything about Head-fi or audiophile culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Soundcard and dac, new phones? I'm researching but I'm still a newb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like emoticons too much


----------



## olblueyez

You really need to spend more time on cable management!


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After seeing my OP, without spending gopfulls of money... What would the next thing be in terms of improving audio quality? Or am I good? I'm not an audiophile but I CAN tell the difference between good/crappy SQ. Hence the sennheisers and amp before I ever knew anything about Head-fi or audiophile culture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Soundcard and dac, new phones? I'm researching but I'm still a newb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I like emoticons too much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

New headphones + DAC/Amp combo like an Audio-gd Compass would be a good start.


----------



## lowmagnet

To those asking about my monitor, it was on a VESA arm capable of handling about 25 lbs.

 I did some updating of my setup, I'm not sure I like parts of it much. The JBL Alien or whatever they're called are decent, but I still prefer my phones. The Cinema display on arm is gone for now, still deciding on that one. It wasn't adding much to my UI and it was losing my mouse since the second display is active whether on or not. I added a light under the desk (about $24 bucks from Lowe's, attached with 3M double-sided tape, runs cool) and I used some hooks to move the cables out of feet range. I have a switching power strip that will detect low-power situations in the main computer and shut everything down.

 More pics of the WIP. The hanging wire is unintentional, and I didn't feel like retaking the pic for one little bugger


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there. New member, long time lurker. Figured I'd post up my system. I REALLY REALLY REALLY Cleaned my room today and took these pics. Believe me, its not usually this clean!

 COMPUTER:
 -22" Samsung Widescreen
 -Logitech G15 Keyboard
 -Logitech G5 Mouse
 -Xtrac Ripper XL mousepad
 -Antec 900 Case with Sunbeam fan controller
 -Creative X-fi Extreme Audio Sound card (sux, I know. Any suggestions for replacement? I only have an analog receiver btw) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -J.River Media Center 13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Tripp-Lite G1000U UPS (from costco)

 -Pioneer SX-580 Receiver (hand-me-down)
 -KEF Coda 3 Type SP3016 Speakers (hand-me-down)
 -Sennheiser HD-280 Headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -FiiO E3 Mini Headphone Amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -Sandisk E260 MP3 player
 -Griffin Powerdock (since been discontinued I think)
 -Lexmark P4350 Printer

 Mostly shot with a Canon Powershot S5IS_

 

Wow... very nice setup.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lowmagnet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I did some updating of my setup, I'm not sure I like parts of it much._

 

I really like that setup. Is the light that you attached to your desk similar to this 10-inch one?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...3+90401+502242


 Also, what kind of amp or DAC do you on your desk?

 Could you give a pointer to the switching power strip you mentioned?


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you give a pointer to the switching power strip you mentioned?_

 

I think he means an un-interruptable power supply? I've never seen a power strip with a computer shutdown feature. By the time the power glitches, its way too late to shut down a computer safely. The backup UPS I have is connected via usb to the computer and shuts it down if the battery is lower than 20% capacity when I'm away. So, I think that may be what hes talking about?


----------



## Gitbags

I think he's refering to something like this:
Smart Strip Power Strip - Automatic Switching Surge Suppressor - LCG3 - SmartHomeUSA.com

 maybe wrong though.


----------



## lowmagnet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like that setup. Is the light that you attached to your desk similar to this 10-inch one?

 Also, what kind of amp or DAC do you on your desk?

 Could you give a pointer to the switching power strip you mentioned?_

 

This is the light

 The DAC is a Benchmark DAC1 USB

 The strip is mentioned about one post up from this one. I had to switch the DAC1 from USB to optical to use it, otherwise it got shut down and took itself off USB bus, only to wake the computer back up. You just adjust a dial on the side of the strip to set its sensitivity in sleep mode and it should shut all devices down when you sleep or turn it off.


----------



## droht

I like bass that hits me in the chest........







[/IMG]


----------



## Shahrose

More like in the face.


----------



## krosenqu

I dont see a chair... I'm pretty sure he likes it in the............. NVM


----------



## Baird GoW

Finally its time to post my setup. To bad I sold my Jenna rewired HFI-780 and got another pair which I still have not modded yet so you don't get to see those beauties.

 Hear is my awesome room i have a really nice custom closet too but there was no need to take a pic of it.
 Desk Setup with my portable setup:









 Second desk setup next to chair main use is when watching T.V. I can Instant message but it doubles with my Nuforce Icon Mobile as a second rig (sounds to the under the quality of the prelude but not to much IMHO):





 TV area:









 Room from left to right without closet wall:


----------



## chews89

Nice room/setup you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although next time I think it would be better if you changed your camera settings/used a tripod/took pictures in the day-time instead


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice room/setup you have there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although next time I think it would be better if you changed your camera settings/used a tripod/took pictures in the day-time instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks and i know i need a good camera but till then i will keep using my phone (which is also how i took my panoramic pics)


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks and i know i need a good camera but till then i will keep using my phone (which is also how i took my panoramic pics)_

 

Ok then, all is forgiven. I didn't know that was a camera phone. Nice job with the pano's given you only used a cell!


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok then, all is forgiven. I didn't know that was a camera phone. Nice job with the pano's given you only used a cell!_

 

HTC touch daimond FTW.


----------



## chews89

wow, a phone?? Then that's totally understandable


----------



## Baird GoW

Its actually really no excuse it takes way better pics i was moving i think. here is one that can show it off more: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love its camera besides the fact it has no flash that would make it simply perfect.


----------



## apexle




----------



## ABluesTraveler

I must say Apexle I do love that case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...The Cooler Master Stacker has been my choice for my computer also! As soon as my camera battery gets charged I will have mine up.


----------



## apexle

I love it too... its probably been my favorite case out of all the cases I've ever owned. (Thermaltakes tend to be too bulky and overexcessive with functionality).


----------



## Orcin

Ok, here's the rig I built a couple of weeks ago:

 Core i7 920 o/c'd to 3.5GHz
 Gigabyte EX58-UD4P motherboard
 Mushkin 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 SDRAM 
 Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA HDD
 Antec Nine Hundred Two case
 Antec Signature 850W power supply
 BFGTech GTX 285 OC 1GB
 Samsung 2433BW monitor 1900x1200
 Logitech Illuminated keyboard
 Logitech G5 gaming mouse
 Windows Vista 64 Home Premium


----------



## apexle

LOL... forget the equipment... that desk already screams "baller" status. Nice, real clean. It seems all those cables in the front would impede air flow from the large intake in the front of the case, but you probably have enough air flow from all the others.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Yeah but Klipsch pc speakers? I mean, whaaaaa? 

 That samsung is nice but I like my 26" asus better. It does 75 hz at 1920x1200 which makes a world of difference playing fps. 120hz would be nice but those are still 22"?

 Whatever, nice setup. I'm having to build my own desk so it actually fits me properly. Why nobody makes wrap-around gaming desks to support your elbows and have adjustable heights is beyond me. Well, they do but $$$$$$$$$$!

 Still, I got a heck of a desktop/monitor enclosure finished now. Just need to build the rest of the room inside a room for 6.1 or 2. Gonna be sweet.


----------



## apexle

What you gonna use 120Hz for... stereoscopic vision? That'd be nice... and 120Hz looks really nice too and feels smoother.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacemanspliff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah but Klipsch pc speakers? I mean, whaaaaa?_

 

I don't listen to music through speakers. They're fine for games. I don't have room for a 5.1 setup.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Whatever works. I would consider hooking the D2000 up to the pc and using the Klipsch as anything but speakers. Sorry, hate them. You spent all that $$ on an I7 and put up with that kind of crap for game sound? UPGRADE!!! lol

 I skimped on the I7 and bought a used Q9450, 280gtx combo instead so I could spend more on sound.

 Anyway, nice setup. Just bustin on ya a bit.


----------



## ABluesTraveler

Specs:
 CORSAIR 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Memory
 ASUS Striker II NSE LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
 Q9450 2.66 Quad Core Processor 
 Vista 64 bit
 EVGA GeForce 9800 GX2 1GB PCIe w/Dual Link DVI Graphics Card
 Pioneer CD/DVD/BD Disc Drive
 2 450gb WD hard Drives in Raid Stripe
 Little Dot Mk III
 Senn Hd595s (Soon to be 650s)
 Logitech G5 Mouse
 Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard

 Adding a Little dot DAC as soon as they are released! 

 Just built my system last year...I LOVE IT


 Here's another pic for fun


----------



## ABluesTraveler

Just realized how dusty everything looks! The new college room is awful! Sorry about that guys.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ABluesTraveler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just realized how dusty everything looks! The new college room is awful! Sorry about that guys._

 

you should see under my bed


----------



## Twinkies




----------



## dallas

i see your macbook, but the menu bar on your screen looks like windows. are you running bootcamp or Fusion or something?


----------



## Twinkies

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i see your macbook, but the menu bar on your screen looks like windows. are you running bootcamp or Fusion or something?_

 

I'm running bootcamp.


----------



## jude

This is the rig I'm using right now, while working from Biggby Coffee:





[size=xx-small](Click on photo to see a larger version.)[/size]

MacBook Pro-->Styleaudio Emerald (running off of USB bus power)-->Ultimate Ears UE-10 Pro.

 I am using the UE-10 Pro for the purpose of evaluating how quiet the Emerald is (in terms of background noise) while running off USB bus power, and it seems as silent as my quietest amps.

 I'm listening to Pink Martini, by the way.


----------



## ozz

I wish I had that amp and those 10's to go with my MBP. NICE!


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the rig I'm using right now, while working from Biggby Coffee:

 MacBook Pro-->Styleaudio Emerald (running off of USB bus power)-->Ultimate Ears UE-10 Pro.

 I am using the UE-10 Pro for the purpose of evaluating how quiet the Emerald is (in terms of background noise) while running off USB bus power, and it seems as silent as my quietest amps. Even with the isolation of the UE's, there's a lot of ambient noise (and music over the PA) here at Biggby to contend with, so I'll do this again (UE/Emerald combo) later somewhere without the ambient noise.

 I'm listening to Pink Martini, by the way._

 

Very similar to my set-up!

 Powerbook --> Styleaudio Peridot --> C3 Pro

 However, each components of my set-up are cheaper version of yours.
 I usually use my custom IEM with D2 Boa, but just thought I would copy your set-up and take a photo


----------



## PScal

My desktop:






 PC guts:


----------



## kimchee411

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uraflit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 dont mind the stickers on the monitor lol





 emu unit... i finally found a good use for those books! wooo!_

 

Are you at Berkeley? That "Used" sticker looks like the ones at Ned's and I think I had the same O-Chem book. Of course, both of things could be ubiquitous.


----------



## kimchee411

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Orcin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Nice desk! Looks classy, especially with the tubes on top! Can't say the same for the chair on the left...


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kimchee411* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you at Berkeley? That "Used" sticker looks like the ones at Ned's and I think I had the same O-Chem book. Of course, both of things could be ubiquitous._

 

I'm in NY and we also use the same Used sticker as well as the same orgo book


----------



## Lil' Knight

All my books have those Used stickers.


----------



## krosenqu

Mine too. Pretty sure they're ubiquitous.


----------



## mrarroyo

Plus they have been in used for at least 30 years (yes I am an old fart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dynamics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fiber404* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 foobar2000 0.9.4
 Shuttle SD39P2 C2Q Q6600/2GB/250GB+320GB
 Two JBL LSR4328p and one JBL LSR4312sp
 All connected via S/PDIF._

 

Where did you get that table?


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dynamics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get that table?_

 

It's an Ikea Jerker version 2. I have the same desk, different color. It was discontinued a couple years ago and replaced with the Ikea Fredrik desk. The Fredrik desk is smaller and a little different in design.


----------



## dynamics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's an Ikea Jerker version 2. I have the same desk, different color. It was discontinued a couple years ago and replaced with the Ikea Fredrik desk. The Fredrik desk is smaller and a little different in design._

 

Thanks for the reply. The Ikea Fredrick looks like complete garbage. The older one looks a lot better. I really like the speaker stands on the side. I guess I just may have to buy a computer desk from my local guitar center. I'll have to find one that fits my budget.


----------



## fox au

finaly got around to taking pics of my new screen that replace the old samsung 1


----------



## vkvedam

Wow! great setup you've got there.


----------



## iriverdude

I've got the same desk fox au. Brilliant eh?


----------



## DoYouRight

post some more pictures!


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finaly got around to taking pics of my new screen that replace the old samsung 1 
 ***PICTURE***_

 

Thats a pretty sweet looking USB hub down there. Any links as to where to get it? Nice setup btw!


----------



## invisiblefly

my setup


----------



## fox au

the usb hub is a logitech 1 only got it since it was on special for about $10 AUD

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/no.../3048&cl=au,en


----------



## uraflit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kimchee411* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you at Berkeley? That "Used" sticker looks like the ones at Ned's and I think I had the same O-Chem book. Of course, both of things could be ubiquitous._

 

ubiquitous! you were close though, i went to davis!


----------



## chews89

Wow invisiblefly, your setup looks sweet! Nice first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the black and white colour scheme.


----------



## invisiblefly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow invisiblefly, your setup looks sweet! Nice first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the black and white colour scheme._

 

Thank you.
 I used to like white long before, and now i'm starting to like black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so now everything is combined


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fox au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the usb hub is a logitech 1 only got it since it was on special for about $10 AUD

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/no.../3048&cl=au,en_

 

Thanks for the link.
$25 here in the states in case anybody else is interested <--newegg.com


----------



## driftingbunnies




----------



## selkin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's an Ikea Jerker version 2. I have the same desk, different color. It was discontinued a couple years ago and replaced with the Ikea Fredrik desk. The Fredrik desk is smaller and a little different in design._

 

how do you like the EQ's sound signature? how much does it takes away or gives to the original sound ?

 a macki big knob for m-audio monitors ?


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *selkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do you like the EQ's sound signature? how much does it takes away or gives to the original sound ?

 a macki big knob for m-audio monitors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I haven't noticed the EQ affecting the sound, but I also haven't listened closely to determine if there is any negative effect. The EQ can be bypassed if I feel the need. The M-Audio monitors aren't the most revealing of monitors so the sound quality of the EQ isn't something I'm going to be fussy about. If the EQ was in the headphone loop that would be a different matter.

 I love the Big Knob. Very convenient.


----------



## ljhodad

Here is my old school P4 rig (with new school sound):





 You can (barely) see the tight fit behind the DAC
 and the red LED of the USB Link behind the PC:


----------



## Azazel90x

Heres my slightly updated rig. My room is still being remodeled, so things may change, but here it is right now.


----------



## [benz]

Sleeping inside the box beside the tube amp is HD650.


----------



## chews89

Nice rig, Azazel. I have something similar to your lamp behind your laptop that provides some nice ambient lighting, which was inspired by head-fier krosenqu. What is that between your speakers? An amplifier of some sort? Also, have you ever thought of wiping down your laptop screen


----------



## Azazel90x

Hey thanks,The lamp is just there for temporary until i can get another lamp. Yea its a vintage pioneer amp, and its a very awesome amp! And yes i do wipe it down lol, but it wasnt noticeable until this pic with flash lol


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[benz]* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sleeping inside the box beside the tube amp is HD650._

 

What kind of tube amp is that? And is that a Marantz SA8003 CD player beneath it?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of tube amp is that? And is that a Marantz SA8003 CD player beneath it?_

 


 Darkvoice 332...That does look like the 8003...


----------



## [benz]

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of tube amp is that? And is that a Marantz SA8003 CD player beneath it?_

 

It's Darkvoice 332. The CDP beneath it is Marantz CD5003.
 Can't afford SA8003


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[benz]* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's Darkvoice 332. The CDP beneath it is Marantz CD5003.
 Can't afford SA8003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Very nice rig...Yeah, the 8003 is a bit steep....I bet your 650s love the DV...


----------



## [benz]

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice rig...Yeah, the 8003 is a bit steep....I bet your 650s love the DV...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed, with CD5003+DV, they are match made in heaven.


----------



## roker

I wasn't going to post my setup until I got my new dac (fubar III), but I just got done cleaning up my desk and said "what the heck", might as well.






 You can see my Supplier in the background, waiting (impatiently for my Fubar III)


----------



## Gharper23

speakers are mackies


----------



## bobpensik

Updated shot of my rig...

 New 20" Display (just got it from BestBuy on clearance for $300 CAD)
 Apple MacBook White
 Audioengine A5 Speakers
 Apogee Duet
 KICAS Headphone Amp
 Sennheiser HD600 Headphones
 iPod 120GB


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wasn't going to post my setup until I got my new dac (fubar III), but I just got done cleaning up my desk and said "what the heck", might as well.






 You can see my Supplier in the background, waiting (impatiently for my Fubar III)_

 

What is that white control pad on your desk?


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is that white control pad on your desk?_

 

PS2 Saturn Pad that I use for Mame and stuff with a PS2 to USB adapter


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *invisiblefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Absolutely stunning, and nice to see another Mandolux fan


----------



## Landis

This is the only part of my room I'm willing to show right now as the rest is about as clean as the Zoo's monkey cage after a poo-flinging fest. 






 More to come once I clean up! Hah.


----------



## chews89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobpensik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Updated shot of my rig...

 New 20" Display (just got it from BestBuy on clearance for $300 CAD)
 Apple MacBook White
 Audioengine A5 Speakers
 Apogee Duet
 KICAS Headphone Amp
 Sennheiser HD600 Headphones
 iPod 120GB

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y49...n/DSC_1601.jpg_

 

Nice looking setup there, bobpensik. Although I wonder what white A5s would look like instead or your black ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I guess your macbook is connected directly to your 20" display and you type with your macbook and err..look at your 20" screen? How does it work? Unless you're planning on getting a new mouse/keyboard.

 EDIT: OH wait! Is that a slide-out keyboard that I see under the table?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobpensik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Updated shot of my rig...

 New 20" Display (just got it from BestBuy on clearance for $300 CAD)
 Apple MacBook White
 Audioengine A5 Speakers
 Apogee Duet
 KICAS Headphone Amp
 Sennheiser HD600 Headphones
 iPod 120GB




_

 

can i have that wallpaper? but only if its 1920x1200 plz thanks!


----------



## mrrev

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can i have that wallpaper? but only if its 1920x1200 plz thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hey, where can I find this wallpaper, It's so cool. thx.


----------



## voon

Why are your desks so clean? Where's all the paper of unpaid and paid bills, invoices, cat hair, CDs lieing around, various cables etc? My desk is pure chaos compared to that....


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *voon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why are your desks so clean? Where's all the paper of unpaid and paid bills, invoices, cat hair, CDs lieing around, various cables etc? My desk is pure chaos compared to that...._

 

it's called putting everything on the side until your done taking a picture


----------



## voon

Grin ... okay, I'll go and try that this evening, although I'm more interested in a PCs innards, than its looks.


----------



## PooJou

PC: Super Silenced Antec P183 (I always think it's off, because I've blocked off the 'on' LED, and I keep turning it off by accident when I come home lol)

 Sources: Philips CD830 MK2 (as you can see there)
 M-Audio Audiophile 192 (in the pc)
 Speakers: B&W DM23 3 way speakers


----------



## .Sup

whats that silver component on the right PooJou?


----------



## Schrute

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaron909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

May I ask where you got the desk?


----------



## ROBSCIX

Yeah that desk is slick.


----------



## endless402

looks like ikea without the 2nd upper shelf


----------



## Oya?




----------



## chews89

Nice looking setup, Oya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your screen contrast looks to be overwhelmingly bright though, unless it's just the photo itself.

 And you should put your MS2s on the teddy! Or is his head not big enough..


----------



## PooJou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats that silver component on the right PooJou?_

 

El cheapo modified power-amp to tide me over till I can be bothered buying a brutal quality 2 channel stereoamp - it really is quite good for what it is (surprisingly)


----------



## Bmac




----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss12/brookemcclelland/Stuff002.jpg
]http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/s.../Stuff010.jpg]_

 

/me like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thats what I would call headspeakers..


----------



## iriverdude

Tissues?


----------



## chews89

Sweet clean setup Bmac! Did you tidy up especially for this picture or is it always like that?

 EDIT: Haha I just realised, happy 1000th post for me!


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tissues?_

 

Yes, tissues. It is allergy season you know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's like this pretty much all the time. I keep my bills and junk under/behind the kleenex so the mess stays out of view, and I'm a big fan of cable management.


----------



## IceClass

I'm a big fan of cable management too.
 I just suck at it.


----------



## olblueyez

This would be perfect if not for one thing.


----------



## chews89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This would be perfect if not for one thing.

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5330/stuff010.jpg_

 

lol Let me guess, the K701s?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol Let me guess, the K701s?_

 

Damn that was quick! ROFL


----------



## Bmac

I accept donations in the form of HD650's!


----------



## chews89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn that was quick! ROFL_

 

Hahah I seem to recall some of your comments in those K701 threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or the "most dissapointing headphone purchase" thread? I can't remember too well)


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I accept donations in the form of HD650's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will trade you for a set of HF2's.


----------



## Oya?

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking setup, Oya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your screen contrast looks to be overwhelmingly bright though, unless it's just the photo itself.

 And you should put your MS2s on the teddy! Or is his head not big enough..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't seem to take a photo of the screen without it looking like that; I don't know if its the camera or just me being bad at using it.

 And yeah, not big enough. Otherwise I could use him for a headphone stand.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking setup, Oya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your screen contrast looks to be overwhelmingly bright though, unless it's just the photo itself.
_

 


 No. A typical point-and-shoot digital camera has about 3-4 stops' worth of dynamic range, so in a scene with very bright and very dark regions, you will either get detail in the shadows and blown-out highlights or detail in the highlights and black shadows. The photographer chose the former. A better picture can be had either by giving more light to the rest of the scene to match the bright monitor or by merging two exposures together.


----------



## EsJee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Orcin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, here's the rig I built a couple of weeks ago:

 Core i7 920 o/c'd to 3.5GHz
 Gigabyte EX58-UD4P motherboard
 Mushkin 6GB (3x2GB) DDR3 SDRAM 
 Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA HDD
 Antec Nine Hundred Two case
 Antec Signature 850W power supply
 BFGTech GTX 285 OC 1GB
 Samsung 2433BW monitor 1900x1200
 Logitech Illuminated keyboard
 Logitech G5 gaming mouse
 Windows Vista 64 Home Premium

















_

 

where did you get that headphone rack on the left?


----------



## roker

Got my Fubar III today and took back my 595s for a set of Grado 125s (wanted the 80s, but they didn't have it)

 Anyway I'm very very happy with it. This is my official computer rig, if I do ever decide to go higher on the audiophile totem pole, it'll be a whole new setup from ground up.

 . . . I need some tips on wire management . . .

 edit: on second thought, maybe I'll add a small subwoofer somewhere down the line


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EsJee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you get that headphone rack on the left?_

 

Thanks for quoting all the pics..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's a Woo Audio headphone stand.


----------



## daidalas

a work in progress.....hopefully for a long time =D

 next purchases include denon 2000's and xonar essence stx to go with new computer!


----------



## euphoracle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This would be perfect if not for one thing.




_

 

I absolutely adore these setups! I really need to get a nice compact desk like that and stands like those for my speakers


----------



## Mr. B

I know... the speakers... that's why I'm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Description + Zoom


----------



## ljhodad

I got some Sterilite containers from Walmart for about $4 each that raised the A5s seven inches - the drawers still work fine with the weight. Herbie Audio white monitor stand pads are in between containers and speakers.


----------



## verteqz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Got my Fubar III today and took back my 595s for a set of Grado 125s (wanted the 80s, but they didn't have it)

 Anyway I'm very very happy with it. This is my official computer rig, if I do ever decide to go higher on the audiophile totem pole, it'll be a whole new setup from ground up.

 . . . I need some tips on wire management . . .

 edit: on second thought, maybe I'll add a small subwoofer somewhere down the line_

 

Where did you get those stands for your speakers?


----------



## dynamics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This would be perfect if not for one thing.




_

 

Where can I buy this desk?


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dynamics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I buy this desk?_

 

About 10 years ago at Ikea.
 That is an Ikea Jerker version 1 desk.
 It was replaced with the Ikea Jerker version 2 (the desk that I have).
 The Jerker version 2 was discontinued a couple years ago.

 The current desk at Ikea that is similar (but smaller) is the Ikea Fredrik.

 You can still sometimes find a Jerker desk on Craigslist and such.


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *verteqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get those stands for your speakers?_

 

I was bored on ebay one day and found this:

RARE BOSE 4001 SPEAKER STANDS NICE L@@K - eBay (item 170326592591 end time May-05-09 17:24:51 PDT)


----------



## falang

http://-kol.deviantart.com/art/Bokeh-116165739

 The wallpaper some were asking for.


----------



## HeatFan12




----------



## Mr. B

Don't worry, I'm shopping for new speakers.






Description + Zoom


----------



## Bojamijams

Here she is.


----------



## condor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't worry, I'm shopping for new speakers.






Description + Zoom_

 

This setup benefits so much from the fancy light...


----------



## DoYouRight

great pics. I will post mine tonight when the misses gets home


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't worry, I'm shopping for new speakers.






Description + Zoom_

 

What kind of lights do you have behind the desk?

 How do you like that dual-monitor arm? Is there any sagging down by monitors?


----------



## krmathis

Mine, as of right now.


----------



## punk_guy182

That's what I call a clean setup!
 If I had $$$, I'd also have a B22 on my desk.


----------



## dfkt

For me it's all about being silent (without pouring water into my PC)... I sure became a Noctua fanboy and would never use anything else again.

Intel E8400 + Noctua NH-U12 Cooler + Noctua NF-P12 Fan @ 900rpm (absolutely quiet)
Sapphire Radeon HD4870 + Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo tweaked via RivaTuner (absolutely quiet)
Corsair XMS 2; 2GB (that's enough for me... and XP 32bit)
Asus P5Q Pro
Echo AudioFire4
Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB system disk, suspended in a rubber case (the quietest 3.5" HDD I heard so far, single platter, cool and fast)
Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB data disk, suspended in a rubber case (the quietest 3.5" HDD I heard so far, cool and fast)
Maxtor Diamond Liquid Bearing 300 GB data disk, suspended in a rubber case (old but good)
Enermax Modu82+ 525W PSU @ 500rpm (absolutely quiet as well)
Lian Li A07B black brushed aluminum case + 2x Noctua NF-P12 fans @ 900rpm, with rubber suspensions (yeah, totally quiet again)
Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM @ 1920x1200


----------



## condor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[*]Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB data disk, suspended in a rubber case (the quietest 3.5" HDD I heard so far, cool and fast)
_

 

Don't see this as a flame: be sure to have a backup of your data. Samsung F1 HDD's die like one-day flies.


----------



## dfkt

From all I know there were some flaws with the 750GB variant a year or so ago - don't really know if that applies to the newer 1TB variants as well. I really weighed my pros and cons, Spinpoint vs. WD Caviar. Both are fast, quiet, cool running - the Spinpoint a bit more than the WD. It might be that the Spinpoint really has reliability issues, or maybe it's just statistics, Samsung selling more HDDs, thus more complaints about failures in comments/reviews. Either way, yes, I do backups on external HDDs.


----------



## condor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From all I know there were some flaws with the 750GB variant a year or so ago - don't really know if that applies to the newer 1TB variants as well. I really weighed my pros and cons, Spinpoint vs. WD Caviar. Both are fast, quiet, cool running - the Spinpoint a bit more than the WD. It might be that the Spinpoint really has reliability issues, or maybe it's just statistics, Samsung selling more HDDs, thus more complaints about failures in comments/reviews. Either way, yes, I do backups on external HDDs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Unfortunately it's not, the 1TB F1s get many many "zomg my drive has died" posts in forums... But if you do have backups it's only an issue of money (you saved some when you bought Samsung), not a zomg-disaster one.


----------



## guyx1992

Lol I'm embarrassed with my computer rig. It's an OB card - > MS-1 / Aiwa speakers.
 Plus the whole desk is filled with books and papers and other crap. 
 At the summer when I finish with every thing, and I'll organize my stuff I'll post a computer rig picture.


----------



## 03029174

Here's mine


----------



## ph0rk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol I'm embarrassed with my computer rig. It's an OB card - > MS-1 / Aiwa speakers.
 Plus the whole desk is filled with books and papers and other crap. 
 At the summer when I finish with every thing, and I'll organize my stuff I'll post a computer rig picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't worry about it. A pretty desk is an unused desk.


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ph0rk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't worry about it. A pretty desk is an unused desk._

 

OK, then I'll post pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Because my stupid 80gig IDE HDD with all my music doesn't work I have to use the iPod as a source. 
 iPod Classic 80gig -> AKAI AA-910 Receiver from 1973 -> Alessandro MS-1




 My desk and most of my room from the bed.




 My Ikea chair that I rarely use




 Close-up on the desk


----------



## Mr. B

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of lights do you have behind the desk?

 How do you like that dual-monitor arm? Is there any sagging down by monitors?_

 

The lights are just simple florescent cabinet lights, $6.99 at Wal-Mart. (T5, 12'')

 The monitor arm is a Humanscale M7. It's pretty fancy as far as monitor arms go, very solid. No sagging or any other issues.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *condor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately it's not, the 1TB F1s get many many "zomg my drive has died" posts in forums... But if you do have backups it's only an issue of money (you saved some when you bought Samsung), not a zomg-disaster one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't jinx my drives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm using two of the 1TB Samsung drives. One is my media drive and one is a backup drive (for the media drive and system drive).
 They do run cooler than the Seagate 500GB drive they replaced. About 10 C cooler (they're in passively cooled aluminum external SATA enclosures).
 They're also working correctly with an Nvidia chipset. Whatever problems there were with the Nvidia chipset seems to have been fixed.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ph0rk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't worry about it. A pretty desk is an unused desk._

 

Guess my desk is not pretty then, as I use it 3-4 hours a day..


----------



## condor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't jinx my drives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm using two of the 1TB Samsung drives. One is my media drive and one is a backup drive (for the media drive and system drive).
 They do run cooler than the Seagate 500GB drive they replaced. About 10 C cooler (they're in passively cooled aluminum external SATA enclosures).
 They're also working correctly with an Nvidia chipset. Whatever problems there were with the Nvidia chipset seems to have been fixed._

 

Again: as long as you have backups (you do) it's not that problem ;D
 As long as you're not of the "ZOMG 4 SAMSUNG DRIVES of my RAID 5 FAILED AT ONCE!!!11" guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Drive failing often isn't about temperature but about head crashes (see Wiki: Hard disk failure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and the famous IBM Deathstar article: Hitachi Deskstar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guess my desk is not pretty then, as I use it 3-4 hours a day.._

 

can I ask how is the glass fitted to the desk?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can I ask how is the glass fitted to the desk?_

 

It just lay loose on top of the desk itself.
 The glass is quite heavy though, so there are no risk of accidental sliding.


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *condor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't see this as a flame: be sure to have a backup of your data. Samsung F1 HDD's die like one-day flies._

 

Sorry but this is rubbish. I am responsible for stationary machines in a computerstore, and we have probably sold a thousand+ of spinpoint F1 in the last year. Of all the drives the ones we get the most with faults these days are Seagate 1tb tbh (and SSDs lol).

 I used to like WD alot, but all my new drives these days are Samsung spinpoint.
 Of course we have faults on F1s as well, but it is surprisingly little compared to the volume we sell.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *03029174* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine





_

 

Could you post a pic of the whole desk? I'm making myself a new one and its going to be a combo of wood and plexi


----------



## condor

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebathingape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry but this is rubbish. I am responsible for stationary machines in a computerstore, and we have probably sold a thousand+ of spinpoint F1 in the last year. Of all the drives the ones we get the most with faults these days are Seagate 1tb tbh (and SSDs lol).

 I used to like WD alot, but all my new drives these days are Samsung spinpoint.
 Of course we have faults on F1s as well, but it is surprisingly little compared to the volume we sell._

 

Believe what you want. 
 I've spoken to several datacenter people, everybody had the same opinion: don't buy Samsung.

 I won't further comment on this now, it was simply a warning and not the start of a discussion.

 I've read too much "my hdd has died" posts.


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *condor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Believe what you want. 
 I've spoken to several datacenter people, everybody had the same opinion: don't buy Samsung.

 I won't further comment on this now, it was simply a warning and not the start of a discussion.

 I've read too much "my hdd has died" posts._

 

Lol i am not "believing". I am seeing.

 And your experience isn't first hand either....


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you post a pic of the whole desk? I'm making myself a new one and its going to be a combo of wood and plexi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would recommend you stay away from plexi for a work surface. That stuff scratches way to easily. A piece of glass with rounded edges would not only look better but stay looking nicer longer.


----------



## jordanross

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m1abrams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would recommend you stay away from plexi for a work surface. That stuff scratches way to easily. A piece of glass with rounded edges would not only look better but stay looking nicer longer._

 

X2


----------



## c3p0

My current computer room.


----------



## m1abrams

c3p0 - where did you get those "ipod" holders?


----------



## Aiml3ss

wow, c3p0 that is a KICK ASS setup! 

 Way jealous...


----------



## BombaAtomica

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m1abrams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_c3p0 - where did you get those "ipod" holders?_

 

Just Mobile Xtand Aluminum Desktop Stands


----------



## logwed

that's a beautiful setup, c3p0


----------



## DoYouRight

wow what kind of toshiba is that? does it have toslink or mini optical?


----------



## nyjets28

wow....do you have 3 different sets of speakers in that setup? if so, why?


----------



## c3p0

Thanks for all your kind comments guys much appreciated. There are some really awesome setups in this thread which I have used to inspire the setup of mine. Mine is still in the making and will continue to grow. I have the other side of the room! lols.

 The stands are xstands and I bought the straight from the apple website. They are cheaper on ebay but I am not a fan of paypal, so I just got them from the applesite as the delivery was quick etc,

 I use the scandyna and the aktimates (bigger speakers) together normally as I think the scandynas hit the trebles better. If I dont want to much volume I will use the scandynas on the their own. I had the speakers at the top as my main speakers for a while and left them there as U had my ipods there at one time setup and used to use them with those lol.


----------



## wotblake

A lot of nice set-ups in here!


----------



## Pumba101

This is my current setup. I only just got the DAC today and I'm loving it. I've got the upgraded PSU-1 arriving soon for my Solo too.


----------



## okydoke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pumba101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my current setup. I only just got the DAC today and I'm loving it. I've got the upgraded PSU-1 arriving soon for my Solo too._

 

I was gonna say - you really need a dac upgrade with those crap sounding ipods; I hope to god you've got ample flac and 320kbps files because that setup has ALOT of listning to potential, very jealous.


----------



## Pumba101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *okydoke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was gonna say - you really need a dac upgrade with those crap sounding ipods_

 

"Crap sounding ipods" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've got plenty of flac files, and plenty of cds so I should be ok. I'm just wondering if there is room for anything else to be upgraded in the system. I don't really have high quality phono cables running from my DAC to Amp.
 Either way, I'm very happy with the way it sounds at the moment


----------



## guyx1992

Pumba101, great setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Please share with us your wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Elisha <3


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pumba101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my current setup. I only just got the DAC today and I'm loving it. I've got the upgraded PSU-1 arriving soon for my Solo too.

 <snip>_

 

Nice! How are you liking the Dacmagic and Solo combo?


----------



## Pumba101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pumba101, great setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Please share with us your wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Elisha <3_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The exact pic is a bit too big for the forum (1920x1200) so I'll post the website link to her pics. 
Elisha Cuthbert wallpaper, desktop backgrounds and high resolution images on Skins.be - 183 Wallpapers - It's on the left, part way down


----------



## Pumba101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! How are you liking the Dacmagic and Solo combo?_

 

So far I'm loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've only had the dac since yesterday so I think it will take me a bit longer to become accustomed to what it can do. But so far I bloody love the thing. It's in a completely different league to my Macbook Pro's audio out. The biggest difference I noticed straight away is the clarity.


----------



## apatN

Thanks Pumba. I like the Dacmagic as well and would love to know what a Graham Slee will do for the sound.


----------



## _j_

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pumba101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The exact pic is a bit too big for the forum (1920x1200) so I'll post the website link to her pics. 
Elisha Cuthbert wallpaper, desktop backgrounds and high resolution images on Skins.be - 183 Wallpapers - It's on the left, part way down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So then would that be a 17" MBP?
 How's is it in terms of portability? 

 I am deciding between 15" maxed out or the 17"... I Like the idea of 1920 x 1200 screen res on a laptop, but wonder how it would look on my desk next to my 24" monitor which I would use to extend the desktop.


----------



## crazyjeeper

Here is my setup.


----------



## Pumba101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *_j_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So then would that be a 17" MBP?
 How's is it in terms of portability? 

 I am deciding between 15" maxed out or the 17"... I Like the idea of 1920 x 1200 screen res on a laptop, but wonder how it would look on my desk next to my 24" monitor which I would use to extend the desktop._

 

Yer, mine is the 17". I find it good for portability. I am about 6'3 and pretty big though so im sure if a 5'8 person tried it they might find it too big. It's all relative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I bought an MacBook Sleeve By AppleSac. Get Your Discreet MacBook Sleeve Here. Check Out Our Hemp MacBook Sleeve and a normal over the shoulder messenger bag (not designed for a laptop) and I get it about fine. The 17" only weighs a bit more than the 15" though. And the 17" has it's advantages with screen size and resolution. I feel I made the right choice with the 17" and if I had to make the same decision again I'd still go for the 17"


----------



## ka24altima

I've got a few setups. One for 'phones one for my speakers.

 First the phones. Source is an Apple Macbook into a CMOY into Grado SR225s






 Note that IASCA and MECA sound quality Car audio competition trophies make excellent headphone stands.






 CMOY and USB HDD that holds all my FLAC files.






 Headphones







 My P3 desktop that has been revived as a music player. It's too slow to do anything else






 Kenwood receiver. 100W into both Fishers






 The Fishers. The tweeters blew up so I threw some tweeters from a set of Polk bookshelves in. Surprisingly they still sound great. Good energy and impact. They like to played loud.

 That's all my toys minus the car stereo. That's for a different thread. Got a competition in Allentown mid-August.


----------



## leeperry

a speaker so close to the PC case could ruin the HDD, don't you think? both because of EMI and vibrations...

 nice phone stand


----------



## thebathingape

My setup. Taken off the sticker from the c-2c now


----------



## Bojamijams

Are those the G25 pedals I see? 

 and holy carp that is a HUGE mousepad!


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are those the G25 pedals I see? 

 and holy carp that is a HUGE mousepad!_

 

Yeah


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebathingape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My setup. Taken off the sticker from the c-2c now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

What brand and model of monitor is that? That's the biggest LCD I've ever seen.


----------



## mr56k

My setup currently. Just moved in to my new apartment two days ago,


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What brand and model of monitor is that? That's the biggest LCD I've ever seen._

 

I am not sure but if it is EIZO, then it is very very very expensive.

 EDIT: As I look at it more and more, I think it is in fact EIZO monitor. Oh, and did I mention that they are very expensive?


----------



## thebathingape

^^Its an Eizo 24" yes, but they released some cheaper versions. The expensive ones are yes, expensive. Only paid around 500$ for mine


----------



## c3p0

Bathingpipe SWEET setup.

 Mine updated...


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bathingpipe SWEET setup.

 Mine updated..._

 

Thanks man you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Btw where do you keep your feet while on the pc?


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebathingape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks man you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Btw where do you keep your feet while on the pc?_

 


 Lol, they are on the floor. I sit pretty far back from the desk also. The printer isnt as close as it looks.


----------



## chews89

c3p0, did you cull your headphone collection or something?


----------



## Sp0iltbr4t

nice set up .. using triplehead on your LCDs???


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_c3p0, did you cull your headphone collection or something?_

 

I always put my sennhesier hd650s back into the box lol, as I am waiting for the stand to arrive for them. 

 Getting another set of cans soon. Still not decided what to get lol.


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sp0iltbr4t* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice set up .. using triplehead on your LCDs???_

 

Bought it, had a lot of issues. Didnt work with the games i wanted to play. so sent it back. 

 I dont really play many games right now anyway.


----------



## DoYouRight

what is that Toshiba netbook???? Omg the sex on it is remarkable.


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what is that Toshiba netbook???? Omg the sex on it is remarkable._

 

Just a standard Toshiba NB100 i think. Nothing fancy. I am gonna get a cambridge audio dac to sit under it I think. 

 It was pretty cheap and worth the money for sure.


----------



## svoboda123

Hsu STF-1 below desk. Sub -3db of 115hz, panels -3db of 120hz, thus no crossover.


----------



## atx 6speed

Crappy and rushed pics, but they'll do for now:


----------



## DoYouRight

Excellent I love the towers near the PC. I have a similar setup though hard to tell from my pic. Here is mine below, the Compass is not in sight but near the reciever to hook it to the power conditioner. I will post again when I get my B22 built 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 under the laptop are my HF-1s, ESW10s, and to the right are HD595s on the sennheiser clip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CANT WAIT FOR MY HF2s!


----------



## dynamics

Nice setups everyone.


----------



## noremac

I just like posting pics of inside my PC since it took me so long to hide the giant horde of wires...


----------



## Bina

Doyouright: It is helmet from Halo?


----------



## leeperry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bína* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doyouright: It is helmet from Halo?_

 

yes, he's a vet.


----------



## anadin

Here's my latest setup.


----------



## DoYouRight

Yes it is my Halo helmet from the 3rd game special edition. I tried to put it on my puppy he's terrified of it and I put it there to frustrate my fiance. harhar


----------



## kraychik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tissues, Stella and five quid.
 It's a night in!



_

 

I know this is a late reply... but that is too funny!


----------



## Mr. B

New speakers...






Description + Zoom


----------



## wotblake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New speakers...






Description + Zoom_

 

What a clean set-up. I'm going to put together something similar soon, but plan on using a 30" 2560x1600 monitor instead of multiple monitors.


----------



## lxxl

Working on the upgrade on my audio side, but it'll do for now.


----------



## DoYouRight

More on audio gear less on fancy lights on PC!


----------



## lxxl

Oh god never enough lights! I need them so I can game in the dark. Worry not, will be spending some $$ on audio gear, already have some on the way.


----------



## eggyhustles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New speakers...






Description + Zoom_

 

what speaker stands are those?


----------



## rjoseph

Nice stands...I wish my table was big enough to hold such stands...


----------



## jh901

anyone else using a network music player? i couldn't live without my Squeezebox Duet.....


----------



## advan031

Info on the stands for those A5s...please


----------



## Iostream

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone else using a network music player? i couldn't live without my Squeezebox Duet....._

 

Absolutely. I have squeezeboxes all over the house, couldn't deal without them


----------



## Mr. B

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rjoseph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice stands...I wish my table was big enough to hold such stands..._

 

Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are them... NEW Black Furniture Works 8â€ Bookshelf Speaker Stands!! - eBay (item 250444468089 end time Jun-17-09 09:46:39 PDT)


----------



## kraychik

Quite a few Logitech DiNovos and Antec Nine Hundreds in here...


----------



## thebathingape

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone else using a network music player? i couldn't live without my Squeezebox Duet.....





_

 

Nice stuff you have. You should definitely try a standalone DAC with the squeezebox duet. Even my Dacmagic was a huge jump over the standard duet dac.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone else using a network music player? i couldn't live without my Squeezebox Duet.....





_

 

Hi, any reason you are using a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter to connect your 1/4" terminated AKG K701 to the HeadRoom Amp? I mean the HeadRoom Amp has a 1/4" jack. BTW, nice set up.


----------



## Adda

Here my stuff.


----------



## DoYouRight

Get some headphones with bass  Nice setup.


----------



## Adda

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But my headphones have all the bass they'll ever need, they just don't bass up everything, they can be bassy if the music is bassy


----------



## jh901

well, i'm trying to come up with some crafty logic, but the truth is that the adapter came attached and i didn't even realize it was an adapter! situation rectified....have a good laugh! and thanks.....

 ...as for the other poster recommending an external DAC, I don't need any encouragement...we are in a recession! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, any reason you are using a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter to connect your 1/4" terminated AKG K701 to the HeadRoom Amp? I mean the HeadRoom Amp has a 1/4" jack. BTW, nice set up._


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ...as for the other poster recommending an external DAC, I don't need any encouragement...we are in a recession! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, spending money instead of hoarding it is what will knock it out of the recession


----------



## jh901

hoarding money...now, that's a problem I've NEVER ran into...ask Master Card!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_spending money instead of *hoarding it* is what will knock it out of the recession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Bojamijams

touche


----------



## e v o

Love the setups guys. 

 I have a question for c3p0 and Mr. b. What do you guys do for cable management because I see zero cables and am jealous.


----------



## Mr. B

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *e v o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love the setups guys. 

 I have a question for c3p0 and Mr. b. What do you guys do for cable management because I see zero cables and am jealous._

 

I used these... Balt Cable Management Tray (Set of 2) from Overstock.com

 There are a couple pictures showing them at the bottom of this page... http://mrbsdomain.com/gallery2/junk/mypc07/


----------



## jojo_b2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used these... Balt Cable Management Tray (Set of 2) from Overstock.com

 There are a couple pictures showing them at the bottom of this page... http://mrbsdomain.com/gallery2/junk/mypc07/_

 

WOW eems to be very nice. I was really thinking of getting an ikea wire managment tray. But these are better.

*Mr. B*, really nice stands but not selling anymore.='/
 I need those to put my speakers to the correct height. You really have a great setup there. My setup still very messy but have to live w/ it since I only rent a room.


----------



## DoYouRight

Do you have to worry about Fakes alot in singapore?


----------



## mark.s

Two pictures of my stereo system


----------



## .Sup

fantastic setup mark. what speakers are that and what amp is driving them?


----------



## dfkt

It's all in his sig... Densen/QLN


----------



## sobieski

*Microlab Solo 7C*

















*Microlab Solo 6C*




Imageshack - picture177qi0.jpg


----------



## .Sup

very nice sobieski. is that volume measured on that lcd?


----------



## sobieski

LCD gives information about: volume, bass, treble, inputs (PC, AUX) and mute.

 Here is some video
YouTube - Solo7c playing Metallica (REQUEST)


----------



## DoYouRight

very sweet and I see 4 packs of cigs, so Im not the only one who smokes around my gear


----------



## jojo_b2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have to worry about Fakes alot in singapore?_

 

Not really. Actually it's hard to get fakes if you buy directly from big name shops. But if one really wants to get the cheapest there are channels you risk the chance of getting fakes. Like Oyaide plugs power cables, etc. But I rarely find fake headphones at all.

 In terms of audio rig. The singapore market is in it's early maturity. There are two to three headphone shops where you can actually try out headphones and amps. The only thing is prices are qouted based on location due to shipping and tax. So you guys still get the best deals most of the time and at the earliest release too. =)

 Also some brands cannot be found locally. how I wish for a SVS PB12 Subwoofer on my rig but shipping it here is really $$$. ='/

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very sweet and I see 4 packs of cigs, so Im not the only one who smokes around my gear _

 

I still smoke a few stiicks. but I envy Sobieski and you too. As one thing about renting rooms I cannot smoke inside the home or even outside the door. i have to go all the way down to the ground floor just to have my fix. But it helps me cut down too. Just too lazy to go down.


----------



## mark.s

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fantastic setup mark. what speakers are that and what amp is driving them?_

 

Thanks! The speakers are QLN Signature MK. II with custom build stands and the amp is a Densen Beat B-100 - build right here in Denmark


----------



## Shahrose




----------



## DoYouRight

very nice and clean setup, what is that amp?


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

What kind of stands are those for your Audio Engine A5 speakers?


----------



## guyx1992

Very nice and clean setup! Where did you get that headphone stand?
 BTW, the walls are begging for pictures / posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of stands are those for your Audio Engine A5 speakers?_

 

Those are the Plateau W-30.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice and clean setup, what is that amp?_

 

Rockhopper M³ (3xAD8610) + σ11 PSU

 I'm no stalker, just checked his profile lol.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Imageshack - dsc4738
Imageshack - dsc4741
Imageshack - dsc4730_

 

Really clean setup. /me like!


----------



## fungus amongus

Me like all! LOL


----------



## roker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Imageshack - dsc4738
 Imageshack - dsc4741
 Imageshack - dsc4730_

 

don't you have your left and rights mixed up?


----------



## j3ff86

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't you have your left and rights mixed up?_

 

Yeah they are mixed up. AudioEngine calls the powered speaker the left speaker.


----------



## ElephantTLK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New speakers...






Description + Zoom_

 

How far away from wall are your Audioengine A5? And do they sound good close to wall?


----------



## iriverdude

They're rear ported? I'd move them forward, or your desk forward.


----------



## .Sup

thats why I love my KRKs. Ports are in the front of the monitor


----------



## backtoreality15

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're rear ported? I'd move them forward, or your desk forward._

 

May be a stupid idea... But what if you put some kind of sound absorbing/dampening material on the wall right behind the ports when it's close too close? Would it eliminate resonance/boomy-ness?


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't you have your left and rights mixed up?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *j3ff86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah they are mixed up. AudioEngine calls the powered speaker the left speaker._

 

Good eye, but I switched them on purpose as I didn't want the added wire clutter of the left channel to be visible immediately upon entering the room. The outputs from the source have been switched so the channels are correct.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice and clean setup, what is that amp?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of stands are those for your Audio Engine A5 speakers?_

 

guyx1992 said what I wanted to. Always check one's profile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice and clean setup! Where did you get that headphone stand?
 BTW, the walls are begging for pictures / posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm into keeping my entire setup minimal so I avoid posters in general. Although, your comment did prompt me to examine the room further and I think I might consider something for the wall after all.
 The stand I got a few years back from a furniture store I believe. It's actually meant to hang cups and be used in the kitchen. Ofcourse, to me, it was clearly meant as a dual headphone stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really clean setup. /me like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fungus amongus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me like all! LOL_

 

Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Mr. B

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElephantTLK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How far away from wall are your Audioengine A5? And do they sound good close to wall?_

 

There is 7 inches of space, enough for them to sound quite good IMO.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *backtoreality15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_May be a stupid idea... But what if you put some kind of sound absorbing/dampening material on the wall right behind the ports when it's close too close? Would it eliminate resonance/boomy-ness?_

 

I believe you have to leave a space for the soundwaves from the port to bounce back, place it wronly and it sucks the bass out. Or something like that.


----------



## shuttleboi

What's the difference between front-ported and rear-ported speakers? Aside from the issue of a rear-ported speaker being too close to a wall, is either one more preferable than the other?


----------



## .Sup

rear ported make echoes and distorted bass if too close to the wall, should be at least 30cm distanced away from the wall


----------



## backtoreality15

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rear ported make echoes and distorted bass if too close to the wall, should be at least 30cm distanced away from the wall_

 

I believe he's asking what makes one better than the other? The pros/cons of going one way over another. I am interested too.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is 7 inches of space, enough for them to sound quite good IMO._

 

There needs to be atleast 6 inches, so you're fine. Although, I've found improvements by extending that figure to around 12 inches.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe you have to leave a space for the soundwaves from the port to bounce back, place it wronly and it sucks the bass out. Or something like that._

 

Right. You need proper clearance behind the ports or you lose bass (with sound dampening) or get muddy/boomy bass (against a bare wall).


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *backtoreality15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe he's asking what makes one better than the other? The pros/cons of going one way over another. I am interested too._

 

That was the con I posted and it only makes sense that pro for front ported is the opposite of rear ported cons.


----------



## filipelli

am i the only one who does work on their desktop? why is everyone's so clean?!

 here is my set up when i do no work, and attached is how it normally is.


----------



## .Sup

no excuses for an unclean setup please


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *filipelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_am i the only one who does work on their desktop? why is everyone's so clean?!_

 

My desk in my office at work is pretty messy, but I keep my desk at home neat.

 In your second picture, what is the electronic component below your center speaker? I'm referring to the one with the blue LED display.


----------



## backtoreality15

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was the con I posted and it only makes sense that pro for front ported is the opposite of rear ported cons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Correct, but what I mean to ask is, why wouldn't all companies design a front port if being too close to the wall is an issue? There must be some advantage to a rear port...?


----------



## dfkt

Check the "cabinet" link on this site: EVENT Electronics

 About 1/3rd into the video he starts talking about front and rear ports.

 (And yes, I so want the Event Opal monitors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *backtoreality15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Correct, but what I mean to ask is, why wouldn't all companies design a front port if being too close to the wall is an issue? There must be some advantage to a rear port...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've read posts on a couple forums which mention that rear porting increases bass extension by a few Hz. Without solid proof though, the validity of such claims is suspect IMO.


----------



## Pharcyde

My Upgraded Setup. Sold my Mac Mini and bought a MacBook Pro. M-Audio Studiophile AV 40s off craigslist. Very happy with this setup.


----------



## DoYouRight

that is an excellent desk rig nicely done


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the difference between front-ported and rear-ported speakers? Aside from the issue of a rear-ported speaker being too close to a wall, is either one more preferable than the other?_

 

My understanding is that one issue with rear ports too close to a wall is that the interaction with the wall can affect the port tuning that the speaker is designed for. Changes in the port tuning will affect the bass frequencies. Could cause phase cancellation or summation issues, among other problems.

 If that is the case, then one can imagine a rear ported speaker intentionally designed to be placed 4" from a wall and gets all "detuned" if placed farther than that from a wall. Maybe a speaker that comes with 2 or 3 different port tubes that the user can install based on how close it is to a rear wall. Or maybe design a speaker with the port on the side if there is not enough room on the front face. Side ported speakers would work on my desk. Plenty of room on each side of the speakers.


----------



## socalpimp

Attachment 18175


----------



## mayanez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *socalpimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



Attachment 18175_

 

now thats what i'm talking about!


----------



## filipelli




----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## Prog Rock Man

First post and attempt to show a picture of my setup.......













 I have a comfy corner in the sitting room and the laptop is on an Ikea table. When I am surfing I listen to music off itunes or Spotify through the Firestone FubarII DAC and Supplier to an X-CANV8P and AKG K702s. Or I have a modded X-CANS which I can plug an ipod into with a GQ-24 interconnect and I tend to use my Grado SR80s.


----------



## tim3320070

My Audio-GD setup. C-2C (Phoenix on the way), Sangean HD radio tuner, Ref-1 DAC and FBI-500 integrated. Can't get enough of that Audio-GD value!


----------



## Aiml3ss

Here mine: 






 Yes, that is Gelato. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post a newer pic when I get my A5's and stands. Hopefully.

 The QC2 are only there because I like their noise reduction. SQ severely lacking.

 (Sorry for the crappy picture quality. Used my camcorder.)


----------



## rjoseph

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here mine: 






 Yes, that is Gelato. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post a newer pic when I get my A5's and stands. Hopefully.

 The QC2 are only there because I like their noise reduction. SQ severely lacking.

 (Sorry for the crappy picture quality. Used my camcorder.)_

 

Nice, Aiml3ss. I see your musiland sitting in the corner....I wish i could post my setup but wifey has taken the camera on a visit. Will try to borrow one....


----------



## DoYouRight

why do your ad700s look redish? i thought they were blue?


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why do your ad700s look redish? i thought they were blue?_

 

The A700 is blue. The A*D*700 is purple.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rjoseph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice, Aiml3ss. I see your musiland sitting in the corner....I wish i could post my setup but wifey has taken the camera on a visit. Will try to borrow one...._

 

Ya sorry for the horrible quality. My sister was using the camera. I'll replace this picture tomorrow with a better one. 

 Don't you hate it when you can't find/get the camera?


----------



## condor

mierenneuker:
 Erm is that a sniper scope?


----------



## pedalhead

Some great looking setups on this thread, keep 'em coming! Here's my modest home-office setup. The desk is home-made, as is most of the room really...






 Main source is a Squeezebox3, with CiAudio VDA2 DAC/psu, feeding a Mapletree Ear+ HD2 (custom) and a Naim Headline2...











 Cans consist of Headphile woody MS2s, Koa Darth Beyers, Senn HD600+Cardas, modded Senn HD25-1s...






 It's a multi-function office. Here's what's at the other end of the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...






 The 42u rack holds all the gear for the home cinema, and that silver PC near the bottom is running Windows Home Server, with 3 x 1TB drives for music etc...


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Now I know what a loft is really for. Looks amazing.


----------



## pedalhead

Thanks mate, it's actually the top floor of a barn that's next to our house. It was pretty derelict a couple of years ago, but obviously had potential! Guess why I wanted to buy this particular house


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_modest_

 

Yup, exactly the word to describe it best. Let's hope you can upgrade to something better soon.


----------



## guyx1992

Nice!!! 
 Why do you use the SB3 fed (right next the computer) by the media server? 
 Wouldn't you rather use your computer fed by the media server?


----------



## WalkGood

@ pedalhead, one word "killer"


----------



## pedalhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice!!! 
 Why do you use the SB3 fed (right next the computer) by the media server? 
 Wouldn't you rather use your computer fed by the media server?_

 

The PC is also hooked up to the DAC (it has dual inputs), but sometimes I want to be doing something else on the PC & not have the music affected by stuff like benchmarks running, reboots etc. Originally, I thought the sound quality was likely to be better via the SB3 rather than the PC, but actually I've done A/B comparisons & just can't tell any difference between Foobar/WASAPI out from the X-Fi card and the SB3 digital out.

 Oh, and thanks for the kind words guys. If you wanna see some more pics & a video of the room, take a look HERE.


----------



## mattcalf

*Very* cool pedalhead!


----------



## Bojamijams

I especially love the pics in your gallery at the bottom that show the barn in its 'pre-awesome' stage... what a difference.. you definetly deserve props for that project.. I'm quite jealous


----------



## guyx1992

Doesn't it get pretty cold at winter or hot during the summer?


----------



## pedalhead

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It doesn't get too cold in the winter as I generally have two or three computers running which believe it or not keep enough heat in the room to stop any kind of condensation build-up (we went pretty overboard on the insulation). When it was sub-zero outside last winter, I did bring a portable heater in here for a while, which soon gets it up to temp again. The main issue is the summer, when it can get very hot. I'm thinking some air-con may be a project to do soon.


----------



## grawk

I'm looking forward to the day when I can build my cave, nice job on that barn


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pedalhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some great looking setups on this thread, keep 'em coming! Here's my modest home-office setup. The desk is home-made, as is most of the room really...

 Cans consist of Headphile woody MS2s, Koa Darth Beyers, Senn HD600+Cardas, modded Senn HD25-1s...

 It's a multi-function office. Here's what's at the other end of the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 The 42u rack holds all the gear for the home cinema, and that silver PC near the bottom is running Windows Home Server, with 3 x 1TB drives for music etc..._

 

Simply amazing.


----------



## DoYouRight

that is the ultimate Man Room! Good job and enjoy the madness


----------



## riceboy

That is a wonderful setup pedalhead. Love the 42 u rack as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great job


----------



## revolink24

Here.

 Sorry about the poor quality, a High ISO was used because it was taken at dusk. On auto mode. It decided I needed a 1/50 shutter speed more than I needed a low ISO.
 Here are some things you might spot:
 IBM Model M ("Clicky" Keyboard, circa 1989)
 Logitech MX Revolution
 2x Acer 22" Monitors
 Gamecube!
 Crappy speakers
 Laptop aka media server (Top shelf)
 There is a CMOY on the top shelf as well.
 Antec P182 which is housing
 -MSI K9A2 Platinum
 -Phenom 9950 Black Edition with HDT-S1283, massively overclocked
 -4GB 1066MHz RAM
 -Zalman ZM600-HP (Had to replace an old PSU with this, its quite quiet now)
 -ATI Radeon 4850, aka "The loud bit"
 -Hard drives. Lots of them.
 Portable DVD player (Gamecube's screen)
 Steelseries I-2 (Lifesaver when doing graphics work)
 Lots of crap in the corners. And to think this is after cleaning it yesterday.
 Tabasco Habanero Sauce
 Wacom Bamboo
 An Adobe CS3 box! Someone bought CS3!
 Waldo!
 Hangers!
 Alessandro MS1s
 Other headphones (They're really hiding though)
 An old car
 A snowplow

 Not too shabby for someone still in High School though. I enjoy it a lot.

 Ill show you the room of one of my friends just for drool potential. Here you are

 Things you see in there? How about 4 18" Subs and a stack of amps miles high.

 Before anyone asks, the floorstanding speakers are Infinity RS1b. The other ones are some Cerwin-Vega product.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Sorry, but this is driving me mad. I am sure that I am following the instructions correctly on how to upload images and post them. My jpg file is below the maximum file size. Yet all I get is a tiny image of 75x100 (which gets a bit bigger if I click on it) from an uploaded image that is 675x900 and if I am logged off only a blue link shows, there is no image.

 Can anyone direct me to where I am going wrong. The post I am referring to is the first one on page 40.

 Thanks.


----------



## guyx1992

I don't use the Head-Fi uploader. I upload it to imageshack or photobucket or something like that and then post the link in a


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks guyx1992. I have been using flikr without any success at all. I just get a small box with a red cross in it.

 EDIT - got it. I copied the URL and then pasted it between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For a computer novice the attachments part is very complicated, the above is so simple.


----------



## c3p0

awesome setup pedalhead.love the rack.


----------



## c3p0

An update. Mine is taking shape.


----------



## grawk

That desk looks like it'd be a challenge to use with all the gear underneath it.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Looks amazing. What is the clever cabling from ipods to amp/DAC?


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks amazing. What is the clever cabling from ipods to amp/DAC?_

 

Thanks 

 Line out from ipods to Graham slee headphone amp. The chord gem is the dac for the laptop.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks 

 Line out from ipods to Graham slee headphone amp. The chord gem is the dac for the laptop._

 

Sorry, I meant what is the actual cable you use? The connection to the port on the ipod looks like the one from the Russ Andrews GQ-24. But I see a phono connection from that. What are they?


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I meant what is the actual cable you use? The connection to the port on the ipod looks like the one from the Russ Andrews GQ-24. But I see a phono connection from that. What are they?_

 

It is an Ibasso ipod Lineout adapter with a stereo output (On the end of the Ipods). I then have an ichord stereo to rca connected to these.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Thanks for that, off to google those products!


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 





 





 

_

 

A very nice setup. Looks awesome.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A very nice setup. Looks awesome._

 

I was actually about to comment on yours. Very impressive. Are those 3 monitors all 24 inch?

 All that's missing from your images is a comfortable executive chair.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that, off to google those products!_

 

The same LOD that iBasso sells is also sold on eBay by AW Audio. It's a convenient little LOD and allows you to make use of an existing mini cable.


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was actually about to comment on yours. Very impressive. Are those 3 monitors all 24 inch?

 All that's missing from your images is a comfortable executive chair._

 

Thanks. I have a pretty sweet leather chair I just never include it in pictures lol. 

 Monitors are all 24inch yeah. Dell 2408s.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The same LOD that iBasso sells is also sold on eBay by AW Audio. It's a convenient little LOD and allows you to make use of an existing mini cable._

 


 Thanks for that, just what I have been looking for to connect ipod to portable amp.


----------



## Hatmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 Got my Fubar III today and took back my 595s for a set of Grado 125s (wanted the 80s, but they didn't have it)

 Anyway I'm very very happy with it. This is my official computer rig, if I do ever decide to go higher on the audiophile totem pole, it'll be a whole new setup from ground up.

 . . . I need some tips on wire management . . .

 edit: on second thought, maybe I'll add a small subwoofer somewhere down the line_

 


 Roker,
 How are the M-00s?
 I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Huckster

Here's me comfy desk setup. Little dot II+ amp, headphonia port. amp I use constantly w/ gain/cross/bassboost (a shame he was pushed outta head-fi imo!)

 Woodied (deep cup) grado 125's w/ some velvety kinda red headphone-covers--(donut grado pads underneath, who knows how rotted those are ewwww^^)

 --Huckster

 Oh, I also find it amusing that so many setups had macs in them (others were mostly small Laptops or custom-built towers, Not many plain-jane windows towers, they must suck or something)

 pps.. Stop Quoting people's huge pics over and over again plz..


----------



## xmenudriftx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thebathingape* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My setup. Taken off the sticker from the c-2c now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_

 

may i ask what keyboard is that? it looks sick !


----------



## DoYouRight

what nordost cables are those? I love the ribbon style


----------



## Lil' Knight

Red Dawn.


----------



## DoYouRight

thank Lil Knight


----------



## grawk

The computer's not there, but everything else is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Duet as source, turntable for needledrops, blue hawaii for headphone out


----------



## RonMiller1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 The computer's not there, but everything else is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Duet as source, turntable for needledrops, blue hawaii for headphone out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've always loved that display.


----------



## hifidk

I have moved to new place and placed my headphone gears near my desktop PC as usual. Here are the couple of pics of the set-up. Sorry about the dark pics.


----------



## julius_the_cat

My new setup is in this thread http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/fitpc2-434156/


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RonMiller1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've always loved that display._

 

Still going strong 10 years later.


----------



## DoYouRight

very nice hifidk very clean, and I am envious of the blue hawaii and electrostats grawk


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* 
_
 Duet as source, turntable for needledrops, blue hawaii for headphone out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I like the digital and analog source all in one place. Nice Grawk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I got the digital, but still working on the turntable.


----------



## jakebot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S3am* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

love the heater core setup man. thought about doing that myself. just go to a junk yard find a new car and SCORE!!! cheap rad!!!


----------



## jakebot




----------



## jzhang1013

better pics once everything is more organized and I use more flash......


----------



## DoYouRight

I really need to clean up before I post my B22/Buffalo32 setup when its done. My pic is so messy compared to everyone else on here its ridiculous.


----------



## jakebot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really need to clean up before I post my B22/Buffalo32 setup when its done. My pic is so messy compared to everyone else on here its ridiculous._

 

it's alright man some cases are easy to route cables for and some are hard. i'm just savin my money right now to get some polk speakers that are better then these BLOSE speakers that i am borrowing from my old man right now


----------



## KLJTech

I can't seem to get an angle in which to get it all in one shot, I'm terrible at taking pictures. Oh well, I'll never get a job as a photographer.


----------



## mbavaria30s

I'm in the process of moving, so my setup is much less clean now than I'd like it to be. Also, the gear is getting old, and afaik, isn't that great anyways. But, it does the trick for now. Pics link to HQ versions. 

 I used pegboard for makeshift cable/small device management, securing with zip ties and twist ties. Pretty low budget, but it was fun to do. 

 Desk (Sony SDM-234/B, LG L246WP-BN, PS3, PS2, Sherwood Newcastle R-326 A/V receiver, clicky M series keyboard circa 1986)




 Right of desk (PSB Alpha, Senn HD-500, Sun Microsystems Ultra 10 running this webserver)




 Left of desk (PSB Alpha, Main system, File server 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 destroyed Sony MDR-v600s, replica M series keyboard) 




 Under desk(router/switch)




 Behind desk(wiring)




 Great setups here. I've been thinking about just building my own desk and have gotten quite a few ideas on what works well and how to organize things.


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KLJTech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't seem to get an angle in which to get it all in one shot, I'm terrible at taking pictures. Oh well, I'll never get a job as a photographer._

 

Thats a pretty sweet setup there.


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats a pretty sweet setup there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you, I wish I could have gotten a better shot but if I go in tight to make it look nice and clean then you can only see part of the system. I'm awful with a camera anyway.


----------



## crazyjeeper

Here is the most recent iteration of my rig's setup.


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crazyjeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is the most recent iteration of my rig's setup.



_

 

The album covers are a nice touch.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KLJTech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't seem to get an angle in which to get it all in one shot, I'm terrible at taking pictures. Oh well, I'll never get a job as a photographer._

 

Are those B&W 705 speakers? And what amp and DAC do you have on the right side of your desk?


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are those B&W 705 speakers? And what amp and DAC do you have on the right side of your desk?_

 

The speakers are B&W CDM 1NT's, I bought those and a pair of 805's when our local Sound Advice was closing out on all B&W's (B&W dropped them as a dealer). Next to the monitor is an B&K PT3 II preamp sitting on top of an Acurus A250 amp. The sub in the corner is a Velodyne, I switch gear around a lot and at times will bring the Magnepans from the living room into my office and put the B&W's in the living room.


----------



## crazyjeeper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KLJTech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The album covers are a nice touch._

 

Thanks, and they all contain albums. My record player is just out of the frame.


----------



## KLJTech

Very cool.
 I use to love reading the liner notes from all of my albums, they now try to mimic that with CD's but it's just not the same. Oh well, I haven't had a turntable for years now, I never had what would be considered an audiophile turntable but I miss it nonetheless.


----------



## neezee

will do for now...


----------



## Bradan




----------



## paddo

very nice Bradan, albeit what some may say as OTT. Do you have to tilt your head to see the screen?


----------



## uraflit

damn that keyboard is pretty close to that huge screen, lol


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atx 6speed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crappy and rushed pics, but they'll do for now:









_

 

what is that white box,

 sweeet setup btw.


----------



## advan031

It looks like emu 0404.


----------



## dfkt

The iPod of sound cards.


----------



## Velteron

Quote:


 The iPod of sound cards 
 

You mean 0404 usb is as moderate as iPod is? I think it's great soundcard.


----------



## BoseFan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velteron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean 0404 usb is as moderate as iPod is? I think it's great soundcard._

 

With a comment that vague, who the hell knows what he meant.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Velteron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean 0404 usb is as moderate as iPod is? I think it's great soundcard._

 

It is popular and available in white. :applesmile:


----------



## atx 6speed

Oops, I forgot I posted in this thread! Anyways it was an EMU 0404 USB in white. I sold it and got an HT Omega Claro Halo and swapped all the opamps out for different ones. I loved the Emu for its features and very accurate sound, but the CPU usage in Vista was too high for listening to music, which is what a sound card is usually for. 

 Other goodies are in my sig.


----------



## Sp0iltbr4t

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atx 6speed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oops, I forgot I posted in this thread! Anyways it was an EMU 0404 USB in white. I sold it and got an HT Omega Claro Halo and swapped all the opamps out for different ones. I loved the Emu for its features and very accurate sound, but the CPU usage in Vista was too high for listening to music, which is what a sound card is usually for. 

 Other goodies are in my sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 hihi .. was considering the emu 0404 but not sure where can i get it. 

 anyone know where can it be found and roughly how much. wondering if its worth it.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## exe163

Sub, did you use a ultra wide angle lens or panoramic processing of multiple ones?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *exe163* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sub, did you use a ultra wide angle lens or panoramic processing of multiple ones?_

 

Sup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I just took a photo and cropped it


----------



## b_w

Here is a link to my setup. Minhembio.com - Hemma hos Raz0r-X - Mitt vardagsrum!


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I should have had you take the picture of my offices rig, the one I posted looked awful. That looks like a very nice setup, what do you think of the Samsung LCD's? I have a Dell UltraSharp that I bought last year but I've been thinking about getting a different monitor and giving this to my son to use while away at college.

 Is that the Cambridge DacMagic next to the lamp? I almost bought that unit (if that 's what it is) a couple weeks ago, still may.
 Take care.


----------



## IceClass

Nice speaker stands.


----------



## rjoseph

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_w* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a link to my setup. Minhembio.com - Hemma hos Raz0r-X - Mitt vardagsrum!_

 

What are you a multi-millionaire? Its truly one of the classiest rooms I've ever seen! Hats off.


----------



## chews89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_w* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a link to my setup. Minhembio.com - Hemma hos Raz0r-X - Mitt vardagsrum!_

 

Wait, what? I don't understand the language on your website, but did you change from a red fubar II and powersuply to gray ones just to match your overall setup?


----------



## b_w

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, what? I don't understand the language on your website, but did you change from a red fubar II and powersuply to gray ones just to match your overall setup?_

 

Haha no im not a millionaire. far from it.
 The website is in swedish.. its like a home cinema community.

 I did not change to grey its just that i changed the picture to more black&white look.. So its still the same fubar and supply


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rjoseph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are you a multi-millionaire? Its truly one of the classiest rooms I've ever seen! Hats off._

 

Nothing special about that audio system. My computer audio rig is better. Nice room though


----------



## b_w

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing special about that audio system. My computer audio rig is better. Nice room though_

 

I never said there was something special about my rig. I just posted my rig to this forum. I bet there is alot of ppl who can put togheter a better rig. But this is what i accomplished so far and i am satisfied so far


----------



## rjoseph

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_w* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never said there was something special about my rig. I just posted my rig to this forum. I bet there is alot of ppl who can put togheter a better rig. But this is what i accomplished so far and i am satisfied so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My complement was not just on the audio setup. It was for the overall well matched synergy of all things that go to make up the room. Well thought of layout and presentation. Great.


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_w* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never said there was something special about my rig. I just posted my rig to this forum. I bet there is alot of ppl who can put togheter a better rig. But this is what i accomplished so far and i am satisfied so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, I for one think that the overall look of the room/rooms is great and the gear is nice stuff. Someone did one heck of a job decorating in my opinion, I wish my apartment looked that nice.


----------



## Shike

The goal was a silent HT except for some occasional daytime stereo listening. I feel I've accomplished it in spades though certainly not pretty. I also imagine some whining and moaning about the use of the Victor SU-DH1 as a DAC and the BK Gamer for a "silent" sub, but it works crazy well.

 As for the audio gear that's hard to see: AKG K601, Rockhopper Mini^3, and a Dayton T-Amp.


----------



## KLJTech

I love Maggies, have two pair myself and I've owned a couple more over the years....looks cool to me. I'm not familiar with the Butt Kicker attached to the chair, I assume that it gives you the thump so that you feel the music or an explosion in a game?


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KLJTech* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Maggies, have two pair myself and I've owned a couple more over the years....looks cool to me. I'm not familiar with the Butt Kicker attached to the chair, I assume that it gives you the thump so that you feel the music or an explosion in a game?_

 

Yes, they use an electromagnet and piston to create bass frequencies. They're both extremely deep and fast which makes them good for both movies and music. Some buttkicker products are actually being integrated into popular AMC theaters and are being used on drum thrones or electric bass platforms.


----------



## KLJTech

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, they use an electromagnet and piston to create bass frequencies. They're both extremely deep and fast which makes them good for both movies and music. Some buttkicker products are actually being integrated into popular AMC theaters and are being used on drum thrones or electric bass platforms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sweet, that gives you the incredible midrange and highs of the Magnepans and some thump to go along with it. I added a nice Velodyne to mine but then I have to worry about disturbing the neighbors. 
 Take care.


----------



## iriverdude

Shouldn't they be further apart?


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shouldn't they be further apart?_

 

It depends how far you sit away. Since my room is quite small I really shouldn't separate them much more.


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *b_w* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a link to my setup. Minhembio.com - Hemma hos Raz0r-X - Mitt vardagsrum!_

 

sweet setup.


----------



## c3p0

I swapped things aroung this past weekend and put a 30 inch display in place of the middle dell 2408. 

 The 30 (bought 2 months ago) was for an i7 setup i was going to get for another room. I am going to wait for the next big graphics jump before I go I7. So this is a temporary arrangment. Wanted to see what the 30 was like and its pretty sweet lol.


----------



## jakebot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atx 6speed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crappy and rushed pics, but they'll do for now:









_

 

where did you get the headphone stand / dangler thing?


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jakebot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you get the headphone stand / dangler thing?_

 


 It's the Koss Hold-A-Phone and is most excellent.


----------



## atx 6speed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's the Koss Hold-A-Phone and is most excellent._

 

Yeppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one for my JVCs and one for my AKGs. If you call them and order them over the phone they charge you only $3 for shipping, vs $5-6 online.


----------



## knopfler78

Let me introduce myself to Head-Fi by showing you my rig.As you can it is a very small room and the speakers might seem overkill for the space provided but it serves me well musically.What Head-Fi has done to my hard earned money is obvious in the picture with the 3 soundcards.excuse my english.


----------



## 12thgear

I've seen some impressive rigs. Here's mine.







 The wide shot.






 My desktop. Speakers are Swans M200MkII.






 Headphones, amp, scanner, and backup drive.


 It's simple, I know, but I like having the displays cleanly mounted on dual Ergotron arms. I do need a bigger desk though. Those speakers have really taken over.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

12th gear, you've got me intrigued. What's that left screen, one of those USB screens?


----------



## c3p0

knopfler78 and 12th gear sweet setups guys,


----------



## Kurotetsu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's the Koss Hold-A-Phone and is most excellent._

 

Oooh, very nice, and very cheap. I've been looking for something to hold my headphones and it looks like I just found it.

 Thanks!


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kurotetsu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oooh, very nice, and very cheap. I've been looking for something to hold my headphones and it looks like I just found it.

 Thanks!_

 

... and don't forget they come in a bunch of cool colors.


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_12th gear, you've got me intrigued. What's that left screen, one of those USB screens?_

 

It's actually a Wacom Cintiq 12WX. It's VESA mounted on an articulating arm so I can position it wherever I want. It's also on a quick release if I want to use it like an easel.

 The 2009 Mac mini has mini DisplayPort plus mini DVI out, so it supports dual display.


----------



## IceClass

Here's the latest iteration of my office computer based headphone/nearfield rig..looking for some speaker suggestions under $600 used.


----------



## illkemist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Her's the latest iteration of my office computer based headphone/nearfield rig..looking for some speaker suggestions under $600 used._

 

Wow! I have seen a lot of very clean and minimal setups that really impress. However, some of them lack something that you have been able to capture. Your rig looks like a very *fun* place to listen to music. How much time do you spend there each week?


----------



## IceClass

What? You mean my rig is not minimalist?





 And for the record, yeah it's fun and I spend waay too much time there happy in my own selfish little world.





 BTW, my band the "Six Inchers" are desperately in need of a drummer. Must be of appropriate talent and size. Peter Chris was recently fired and the Manager Don Cherry is getting cranky.


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, my band the "Six Inchers" are desperately in need of a drummer. Must be of appropriate talent and size. Petter Chris was recently fired and the Manager Don Cherry is getting cranky._

 

Eh, screw Grapes after some of the things he's said about Ovie.


----------



## Iostream

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the latest iteration of my office computer based headphone/nearfield rig..looking for some speaker suggestions under $600 used._

 

You might look at era Design 4 or 5. I have been using the Design 4 for a couple of years, and I am always impressed by them.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Iostream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might look at era Design 4 or 5. I have been using the Design 4 for a couple of years, and I am always impressed by them._

 

My parameters are something along the lines of:

 - Front ported (if at all)
 - at least 45hz at the bottom end
 - Bi-wire/bi-amp capable
 - efficient enough to be used with my 35w Fisher 500c tube integrated if needed

 I had been considering a pair of B&W 685s as my next step but they're not too efficient. I like the Quad 12L2s but they're rear ported and I don't have the space to move them away from the wall. The Usher S520 sound good but lack bottom end and I don't want to mess with a sub.

 I need to replace the aging 12" G4 Powerbook in the home/office rig and can't make my mind up between a Mac Mini or a 13" Macbook and I'm currently re-ripping my entire CD collection into Apple Lossless and storing it on the 2TB USB drive underneath which I then want to be able to access and stream to other airport express enabled stereos around the house.


----------



## Shike

IceClass,

 How sensitive do you need? Also, you're going to have issues getting 45hz at -3dB from about any normal bookshelf.

 As far as suggestions go, Focal 706V or PSB Image B25 . . . I'd also consider the NHT Classic Two, but it's probably too inefficient for your needs.

 If you're willing to bump up your budget the Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 450 pair can be found under $700 and will hit low as you demand while being relatively efficient (90dB)

 If you need higher efficiency (>90dB) you're probably looking at Klipsch . . . many don't like horns though . . .


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My parameters are something along the lines of:

 - Front ported (if at all)
 - at least 45hz at the bottom end
 - Bi-wire/bi-amp capable
 - efficient enough to be used with my 35w Fisher 500c tube integrated if needed

 I had been considering a pair of B&W 685s as my next step but they're not too efficient. I like the Quad 12L2s but they're rear ported and I don't have the space to move them away from the wall. The Usher S520 sound good but lack bottom end and I don't want to mess with a sub.

 I need to replace the aging 12" G4 Powerbook in the home/office rig and can't make my mind up between a Mac Mini or a 13" Macbook and I'm currently re-ripping my entire CD collection into Apple Lossless and storing it on the 2TB USB drive underneath which I then want to be able to access and stream to other airport express enabled stereos around the house._

 

If you're willing to consider active speakers, I think a used pair of Mackie HR824 speakers would work well. I've heard them many times and they sound great. Very clear and natural, with good bass impact. They extend into the 40Hz range audibly. While they do have a rear passive radiator, they can be switched into modes that adjust bass response to compensate for wall or corner placement. And the come pre bi-amped. 

 As for the Mac mini vs a MacBook Pro, that's a tough call, but I say get the laptop. Even the cheapest MacBook Pro 13" is plenty powerful for most use except gaming. And Mac minis are cheap enough that if you're tempted, you could add one later.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## illkemist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *12thgear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for the Mac mini vs a MacBook Pro, that's a tough call, but I say get the laptop. Even the cheapest MacBook Pro 13" is plenty powerful for most use except gaming. And Mac minis are cheap enough that if you're tempted, you could add one later._

 

I'll second. Actually, I think the MacBook has a higher spec than the Mini. They have the same GPU and the MacBook has a slightly faster processor. I don't think you'll miss much except some of the connectivity options. Plus, having a portable device makes everything much more flexible.


----------



## auee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My parameters are something along the lines of:

 I need to replace the aging 12" G4 Powerbook in the home/office rig and can't make my mind up between a Mac Mini or a 13" Macbook and I'm currently re-ripping my entire CD collection into Apple Lossless and storing it on the 2TB USB drive underneath which I then want to be able to access and stream to other airport express enabled stereos around the house._

 

Iceman, I went with the Mac Mini over a Mac laptop and do not regret it for one second. I had several reasons for doing so. First, it is less expensive by a good margin even with an additional 1G installed by Apple. Second, it allows for two displays of your choose; you can get a very inexpensive one, the best and biggest available or anywhere in between. Third, it really is mini and since it has no display it allows great flexibility in placement. Fourth, it more than powerful enough for any audio related use, including ripping, conversion and playback. Fifth, neither allows for a large enough internal hard drive. Sixth, it is as quiet as any of the laptops; I cannot hear it except when ripping and even then with headphones on and music playing I cannot hear it. Seventh, no worries about battery replacement. Eighth, it has all the same ports and I think even more USB ports. 

 I cannot tell you how much I am enjoying computer based audio with the Mac Mini and the iTunes software. Ultimately, I think that whichever way you go you will be satisfied.


----------



## iriverdude

Mac mini looks all right but no digital audio out, would like to fit 3.5" HD. Does it have built in IR control?


----------



## backtoreality15

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mac mini looks all right but no digital audio out, would like to fit 3.5" HD. Does it have built in IR control?_

 

Apple tech spec page: "Combined optical digital audio output/headphone out (minijack)"

 It does have digital optical out. But unfortunately no IR interface.


----------



## grawk

mac mini has both ir interface and digital out


----------



## 12thgear

IR port is in the optical drive slot. For storage your best bet is a SATA drive in a FW800 enclosure. The audio output is a combo analog/optical jack.


----------



## backtoreality15

The more you know... Thanks.


----------



## auee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mac mini has both ir interface and digital out_

 

This is true. To use the optical input, you need a cable with a mini toslink connector. It also has IR and I use Apple's $20.00 mini remote and works really well with Front Row. The remote has forward, backward, next track, previous track, pause, and play functions. You can also use an iPhone or iTouch as a remote with a free app.


----------



## iriverdude

Does the IR receiver accept complete command list or just those? For example if you have a proper remote with all the codes (say audio, angle change) will it work?


----------



## auee

I am not sure what you mean by angle change and other codes.


----------



## iriverdude

Basically complete list of IR commands, you need more than just the ones you mention for control. If you're playing a DVD you want audio code. For general control up, down etc. Also short cut codes like the Microsoft one (jumps straight to My Music, My Videos etc)


----------



## auee

For playing a DVD, the functions I listed are the ones I use. You can use the remote with Front Row to navigate between playing music, DVD, Movie on hard drive, etc. and ejecting a disc. I do not use the software for changing the audio code with DVDs. I image you would have to do this through Core Audio and the Midi options as selecting the bit rate for playback through iTunes.


----------



## grawk

I use the logitech harmony with plex and have pretty full control. But I don't use the mini as a dvd player, just for playing back video and audio files on my computer.


----------



## Mr. B

...just posting again for new speaker stands.


----------



## SOUNDinterpreter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...just posting again for new speaker stands.



_

 

mr b, what keyboard is that?

 Edit: nevermind, i clicked the image and saw the name of the keyboard.


----------



## advan031




----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...just posting again for new speaker stands._

 

Looking sharp. I love the quality of light in that picture. One of these days I need to properly listen to some A5s.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...just posting again for new speaker stands._

 

Didn't you just get new speaker stands a few weeks ago (the small ones that fit on a desk)? I can still see the old picture from a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## Mr. B

Yeah I thought I would be content with desktop stands but this desk just wasn't wide enough to properly accommodate the speakers and both of my monitors.


----------



## Jodiuh

My desk's too messy, but here's my tower. It needs more stickers.


----------



## genclaymore

In the picture, Ultrasone HFI-780 and Sony B-1000 Plugged into Qinpu Q1 Ampilfer, which is plugged into my Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 RCA out. Yes you do see Die Hard live free die hard blu-ray and Doom HD-DVD movie on my desk right under my headphones.


 Rest of my comp specs 

 I7 920 D0@3.8ghz xigmatek
 Evga GTX260-216 55nm 770/2460
 Westinghouse L2410NM
 SilverStone Zeus 750Watt
 Asus P6T Deluxe V2
 3x1GB Gskill pc-12800
 500GB Seagate 2x200GB maxtor
 Antec Soho PlusView 2


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *genclaymore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes you do see Die Hard live free die hard blu-ray and Doom HD-DVD movie on my desk right under my headphones._

 

A great flic complemented by a decorative coaster!


----------



## Hopstretch

Latest version, incorporating NHT passive volume control for the Quads. Makes it much easier to switch from speakers to headphones and vice versa. Sounds pretty good either way.


----------



## Bojamijams

Now that is a very fine quality setup there!


----------



## TLY

Connects via optical to my Macbook.


----------



## evu325

NICE SETUP! WOW..


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now that is a very fine quality setup there!_

 

Shame about the keyboard using that would drive me nuts.


----------



## Jerrycan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shame about the keyboard using that would drive me nuts._

 

Why?


----------



## Bredin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jerrycan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why?_

 

It's frkn terrible if you dont like that kind of keyboards. Simple as that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I love my steelseries keyboard that has springs under the keys, making it softer to type on.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jerrycan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why?_

 

I like keyboards with feel to the keys. And ones you can use as a sledge hammer


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like keyboards with feel to the keys. And ones you can use as a sledge hammer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I used to really like beefy keyboards like that, but I've taken a liking to the current Apple keyboards. I really like the feel and the discrete spacing between each key. 

 I also wound up with that small Apple Wireless Keyboard. I needed something compact. But it won't pass the sledgehammer test.


----------



## Mr. B

mmm... model M. At least Das Keyboard is still making the clicky kind.


----------



## cyberspyder

You guys have too little stuff on your desks....my man cave (room) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 Brendan


----------



## Aleatoris

dat screensaver.


----------



## cyberspyder

Fliqlo


----------



## krmathis

A couple of fresh pictures


----------



## dfkt

I seeeeeee.... the 3rd wooden plank from the left changed!


----------



## penger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of fresh pictures









_

 

What happened to your B22?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *penger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happened to your B22?_

 

Anything happened to it?
 Besides the fact that it take turns with the Signature 30.2. Currently resting away from dust...


----------



## SilverShadow

The mess known as my computer/hifi setup in the attached pic. Sorry for the awful picture quality. I probably could have done much, much better I had spent some time with the settings... The camera was a Nikon D40 so there IS potential for a lot better pics.

 My computer rig is nothing special but It's good enough for me (Well, almost. DDR3 memory and either dual core graphics or Crossfire wouldn't hurt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also NEED a second display to Google people's audio gear while browsing the forums on my main screen. Oh yeah, and Foobar on the second screen would be a must. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 The exact specs - as if someone cared...:
 AMD Phenom II 955BE overclocked to 210x17=3570MHz (Nortbridge at 2,31GHz and Hypertrasport @ 2,2GHz)
 Kigston HyperX 4x1GB DDR2-800 overclocked to DDR2-1120, timings 5-5-5-15
 Asus M4A78 Pro motherboard
 Sapphire HD4870 graphics card overclocked to 800MHz (core)/900 MHz (memory)
 Audio: please see signature
 Operating system: Windows 7 pre-release (yes, it seems to be surprising stable for an RC...)

 Lousy overclocks on the processor, I know. This mobo is holding me back.

 And on the audio side, say hello to my few weeks old Beresford TC-7520 and my less than two days old K601's. The new 'phones have about 20 hours of burn-in so far. You probably think I'm crasy now when I say this but the 'phones I had before those K601's were K701's. I just feel 601's sound more neutral and, I could even say, more transparent. The feeling of transparency is probably just because of the flatter frequecy response. This has puzzled me for a long time: why would a higher-end model (K701) have a less neutral frequency response? During my 8 or so months using the 701's I could't find anything positive about the not-so-neutral frequency response.

 Whoops, it seems like this became quite a monster for a post. And this is a picture thread after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just try to bear with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, the pic's down there as an attachment.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of fresh pictures





_

 

MMmmm...kay, so the wife still has you listening in the sauna, huh?


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mmm... model M. At least Das Keyboard is still making the clicky kind._

 

So is Deck . . . which is what I use myself.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverShadow* 
_And on the audio side, say hello to my few weeks old Beresford TC-7520 and my less than two days old K601's. The new 'phones have about 20 hours of burn-in so far. You probably think I'm crasy now when I say this but the 'phones I had before those K601's were K701's. I just feel 601's sound more neutral and, I could even say, more transparent. The feeling of transparency is probably just because of the flatter frequecy response. This has puzzled me for a long time: why would a higher-end model (K701) have a less neutral frequency response? During my 8 or so months using the 701's I could't find anything positive about the not-so-neutral frequency response._

 

Welcome to the club, I couldn't figure this out either.

 I guess it's because the K701 & K702 seem to have production in mind where K601 is 100% consumer model. Either that or AKG was trying to appeal to the false detail market ala Grado (make that sound "sparkly!"). Who knows, but in the end I think a lot of head-fi agrees it was a bad decision and assumed they should skip over the K601. I must say I'm glad I didn't though, wouldn't change them for the world


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of fresh pictures









_

 

Close to an ideal minimal setup IMO. Very nice.


----------



## CyberGhost

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fliqlo_

 

Thanks fellow Cyber! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't used a screensaver for a long time! I'll turn it on now, this one is really nice and useful.

 BTW, nice knifes, Rambo!


----------



## scott_d_m

Gear: ATH-ESW10, Grado HF2, Millett Hybrid MiniMax, Headroom Ultra Micro Dac.
 Cables: KimberKable USB, Phantom Cable interconnects.

 To this point I'm pretty satisfied with my current setup and have no further plans to upgrade.


----------



## DoYouRight

very much like that setup clean and just right. I need some hockey pucks, and a new desk for my laptop and B22/Buffalo. I am ordering that Woo stand also for my HF2 and D7000 since they will look great on it. My esw10s are in the bedroom


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MMmmm...kay, so the wife still has you listening in the sauna, huh?_

 

He he

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shahrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Close to an ideal minimal setup IMO. Very nice._

 

Thanks!
 I really like minimalistic, straight to the point setups. No fuss..


----------



## auee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple of fresh pictures









_

 

I also chose to use Apple for my computer audio source as its products look very good and work very well for me. I can only imagine how wonderful your system sounds. However, where is your music stored? I do not see any external hard drives or a NAS device.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


 I do not see any external hard drives or a NAS device. 
 

A NAS can be anywhere in your house. Or in fact not even on site as you can connect remotely.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *auee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also chose to use Apple for my computer audio source as its products look very good and work very well for me. I can only imagine how wonderful your system sounds. However, where is your music stored? I do not see any external hard drives or a NAS device._

 

Most of my music is stored on the MacBook Pros built in hard drive, in Apple Lossless format.
 I have two external hard drives (2.5" ones) for backup purposes, and they usually rest out of sight. So no shortage of storage capacity.


----------



## EugeneK

Winamp >> WASAPI >> CMedia 8768 >> Coaxial S/Pdif >> Lavry DA10 >> SPL Auditor >> Senn HD800


----------



## DoYouRight

Excellent, so many HD800s which Im not used to seeing from PC based head-fi'ers.


----------



## EugeneK

I went out and bought quiet case fans (9db!) and a new soundcard which can be forced to remain at 44.1khz for the new setup.


----------



## nyjets28

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EugeneK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went out and bought quiet case fans (9db!) and a new soundcard which can be forced to remain at 44.1khz for the new setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

which fans? and what size?


----------



## cyberspyder

Please not SilenX.


----------



## EugeneK

Oops, I bought the silenx 80mm and 120mm. Well, my old fans were dead/dying anyway, the computer is 2 years old, Lian li can't make a reliable fan to save their life. lol


----------



## nyjets28

what decibal level is considered "quiet"?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyjets28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what decibal level is considered "quiet"?_

 

Depends on your definition of quiet.

 9db is a lie for SilenX...their DB readings aren't done on a standard, I wouldn't trust their ratings. Hopefully they last a month without spewing oil or failing.


----------



## Mr. B

Yate Loon, Nexus and Noctua are the go-to brands for quiet case fans. I have four undervolted Yate Loon D12SL-12 120mm fans in my case and they are basically inaudible at 2 feet.


----------



## EugeneK

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends on your definition of quiet.

 9db is a lie for SilenX...their DB readings aren't done on a standard, I wouldn't trust their ratings. Hopefully they last a month without spewing oil or failing._

 

Oops. oh well, guess i'll use em till they die. Is it doing to be messy?


----------



## Bredin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yate Loon, Nexus and Noctua are the go-to brands for quiet case fans. I have four undervolted Yate Loon D12SL-12 120mm fans in my case and they are basically inaudible at 2 feet._

 

Nexus are nice. I've connected 3 Nexus fans with each-other using the molex connectors, than taking one of the 3 3pin connectors and plug it into a cheap zalman fancontroller (about 5-8$ i think), and then connected the controller to my motherboard.

 I have a built-in fancontroller in my motherboard that I can activate via BIOS. So I sat the fan-speed to 70%, then using the cheap fancontroller to get it even lower. The fans are now down to ca:550rpm and are dead quiet. I can´t hear my computer due the sounds outside, so I think it is quiet enough for me


----------



## Bmac

Silenx are so full of crap. I have 4 or 5 of their fans sitting in the closet. One broke on installation, another smelled of burning oil and the rest were just way too noisy. All replaced by much quieter Noctua fans. Some of Scythe's fans are pretty quiet too.

 Silenx employees were busted a few years ago on the SilentPCReview forums as well for running a marketing campaign under different user names much like Beresford was busted for here.


----------



## leeperry

I like Aerocool, at 800rpm their 12cm turbines are just dead silent


----------



## Azazel90x

My New desk:


----------



## dfkt

Anarchy avatar and army mouse pad... interesting...


----------



## Azazel90x

Yea...i need a new mousepad, perferably with the anarchy symbol on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Army one was free tho...


----------



## DoYouRight

Where are da headphones?


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are da headphones?_

 

He uses the loudspeakers for this purpose, that's why they are so close.


----------



## jeycam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He uses the loudspeakers for this purpose, that's why they are so close._

 

Quite close to K1000, eh?


----------



## dfkt

Only if the speakers have no bass....


----------



## goldec

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azazel90x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My New desk: 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2515/...81571a37_o.jpg_

 

How is the sound from that close?
 I'm considering speakers but don't have alot of room either...


----------



## dfkt

If you get nearfield monitors (like Dynaudio, Adam, Genelec, etc), it will be no problem.


----------



## jeycam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *goldec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the sound from that close?
 I'm considering speakers but don't have alot of room either..._

 

I've got smaller speakers on a bigger desk and they still sound a lot better when they have more space. I'll post the pic tomorrow after I clean up the cable mess


----------



## skyline889

Here's my computer set-up now. I'm trying to find a smaller desk so I can position my speakers better but so far I've had no luck. Sounds great but I definitely wish my room were bigger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specs for the Rocketfish pc are in my profile.

 Grills on:






 Grills off:


----------



## Krackatus

Skyline - Very nice setup. What speakers are those? They look awesome.


----------



## Azazel90x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *goldec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the sound from that close?
 I'm considering speakers but don't have alot of room either..._

 

They sound awesome! Plus you can really feel the bass from the woofers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are da headphones?_

 

I dont use headphones when im at home, thats why i got the speakers, i got IEMs for the road, and thats about it


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Krackatus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skyline - Very nice setup. What speakers are those? They look awesome._

 

Thanks! They're the B&W DM603 S2s in Cherry.


----------



## Gitbags

Azazel90x like your speakers, what model are they? also is that lube by the right hand speaker


----------



## Azazel90x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gitbags* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Azazel90x like your speakers, what model are they? also is that lube by the right hand speaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The speakers are vintage Polk Audio Monitors 5B, and lol no, thats purell hand sanitizer with aloe, and the white container hiding behind the speaker is excedrin extra strength pills


----------



## jeycam

As for now  Yeah, quality sucks, I'll make something nicer when I find a camera.


----------



## bearmann

simplistic & semi-mobile: Thinkpad x61s > Win7 > foobar > Leckerton UHA-3 > Triple.fi 10 Pro / ATH-W100 / Phonak Audéo PFE


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Hey, I know that UHA3...


----------



## bearmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I know that UHA3..._

 

Probably my best (hifi related) investment of the year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Such a nice little cutie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "It came to me, my own, my love... my... preciousssss."


----------



## jeycam

Ok, here comes a bit better one pic:




 The speakers are Microlab's Solo6c, the DAC is modded TC-7520. Keyboard and mouse are Logitech G-15 (old, but still lovely) and Razer Deathadder (usually used with Icemat, but I don't really like it in the summer, gets all sticky really fast). The screen is quite popular here Samsung 206BW. Lastly, as I don't own any full-size headphones for now, I've plugged Vedia SRS-300 earbuds to Beresford's headphone out just to burn-in the amp


----------



## DoYouRight

Love that wolverine desktop


----------



## Leonchan

My first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Erm, nothing special here.


----------



## guyx1992

What case is that? The CM 590? 
 How is it? I wanna buy a new PC tomorrow and want this kind of case.


----------



## Leonchan

The case is an Antec 300. It came pretty cheap bundled with a Power supply.
 Though I wouldn't really recommend if you want better cable management. 
 I believe the higher end models improved greatly on that. Other then that. I love this case. Keeps everything very cool and looks great at a budget price.


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeycam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The speakers are Microlab's Solo6c, the DAC is modded TC-7520. Keyboard and mouse are Logitech G-15 (old, but still lovely) and Razer Deathadder (usually used with Icemat, but I don't really like it in the summer, gets all sticky really fast). The screen is quite popular here Samsung 206BW. Lastly, as I don't own any full-size headphones for now, I've plugged Vedia SRS-300 earbuds to Beresford's headphone out just to burn-in the amp _

 

I like your wallpaper. Merchant meets spicy wolf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*

 I too use a Razer Deathadder and Icemat combo, surprised it gets sticky on you . . .


----------



## bearmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like your wallpaper. Merchant meets spicy wolf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *cough*_

 

Yeah, Spice&Wolf was a nice series... and decent fan service.


----------



## UncleDavid218

Moved my main computer rig over and am now using a laptop for daily uses:


----------



## jeycam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like your wallpaper. Merchant meets spicy wolf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*

 I too use a Razer Deathadder and Icemat combo, surprised it gets sticky on you . . ._

 

Haha, yeah, I'm a big Horo fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And about Icemat, there are days when I've got to clean it like two times a day, that's why I resigned from using it. It's still pretty nice mousepad, though.


----------



## pila405

Pila405's Pico and ES3X picture by pila405 - Photobucket


----------



## bearmann

Where's your computer, pila405?!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pila405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pila405's Pico and ES3X picture by pila405 - Photobucket

http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1250254409_

 

Your computer got lost? I do not see it...


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleDavid218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moved my main computer rig over and am now using a laptop for daily uses:




_

 

Is that a hard drive clock? If so, I WANT ONE!


----------



## UncleDavid218

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a hard drive clock? If so, I WANT ONE!_

 

It is indeed! You can either make one for around $10 or you can buy them online for around $40.


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UncleDavid218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is indeed! You can either make one for around $10 or you can buy them online for around $40._

 

Can you take some bigger photos of it? From different angles so we can see how you build it.


----------



## Voltron

Mac Mini running Amarra > Amarra Model 4 > EMM Labs DCC2 > ATC SCM-50 Anniversary active loudspeakers /or/ Luxman P-1


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice, very nice! Enjoy it.


----------



## silianrail

Voltron;5932378 said:
			
		

> Mac Mini running Amarra > Amarra Model 4 > EMM Labs DCC2 > ATC SCM-50 Anniversary active loudspeakers /or/ Luxman P-1
> 
> I like your wall art. It reminds me of my uncle when he watches jeopardy.


----------



## IceClass

Damn Voltron that's a nice classy setup.


----------



## DoYouRight

Voltron just owned this thread


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Voltron just owned this thread_

 

So true. The rest of us are nothing but mere mortals


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true. The rest of us are nothing but mere mortals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm not impressed. That Apple Studio Display is beyond obsolete. 

 Nah, cheers, man.


----------



## IceClass

I thought Voltron was to be commended in managing to make the ordinarily nasty and antiquated 15" Studio Display look cool.
 In fact, I can't think of a better use for an obsolete screen than as a monitor for one's music server.

 I'm still deliberating between getting an iMac or a Macbook to dedicate to the home/music server.

 How many folks run their iMacs headless I wonder?


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still deliberating between getting an iMac or a Macbook to dedicate to the home/music server.

 How many folks run their iMacs headless I wonder?_

 

Running an iMac headless would require power tools and a steady hand. 

 The Mac mini, however, can be run headless, though you'll need to connect a monitor to set it up. You can turn on Screen Sharing and Remote Login (for SSH). You can then use Screen Sharing from another Mac running Leopard. Or you can enable standard VNC support just by checking a box and setting a password. Download your VNC client of choice (such as Chicken of the VNC) and you're good to go.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *12thgear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Running an iMac headless would require power tools and a steady hand. 
_

 

Werps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I meant the Mac Mini. My bad.


----------



## pila405

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bearmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where's your computer, pila405?!_

 

Lol, Wooops. Will add it.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mac Mini running Amarra > Amarra Model 4 > EMM Labs DCC2 > ATC SCM-50 Anniversary active loudspeakers /or/ Luxman P-1

http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475907070001
http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475907000001
http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475907150001
http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475906970001_

 

Very nice setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That Apple display sure is classic...


----------



## auee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true. The rest of us are nothing but mere mortals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have the same system if one excludes everything, but the Mac Mini and keyboard. That wasn't envy, was it? I would love to hear those ATCs. They must be very dynamic.

 Congratulations on putting together a beautiful looking, and at least to my imagination, sounding system.

 With the computer in the system, do you listen with the disc player very often?


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mac Mini running Amarra > Amarra Model 4 > EMM Labs DCC2 > ATC SCM-50 Anniversary active loudspeakers /or/ Luxman P-1

http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475907070001
http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475907000001
http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475907150001
http://gallery.me.com/abedecarre/100...12475906970001_

 

omg.. amazing! i cant even imagine how great that sounds..


----------



## iriverdude

Should space the speakers further apart..


----------



## 12thgear

Maybe not, depending on how close he sits during listening.


----------



## Bredin

The distance to the speakers should be 1.6x the distance between the speakers. If it's 1meter between the speakers, the listening position should be at 1.6meters. Read about it on a swedish audioforum that are very technical and very anti-snake-oil. It had something to do with the angel of the speakers.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bredin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Read about it on a swedish audioforum that are very technical and very anti-snake-oil. It had something to do with the angel of the speakers._

 






 Angels are pure snake oil dude.


----------



## DoYouRight

Excellent! ^

 That rig Voltron is one awesome cart.


----------



## IceClass

Voltron has now reached the ultimate state of head-fi harmony.
 He is admired and hated by his peers in equal measure.


----------



## Audio18

Awesome setup, Voltron.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

It is cool to see a computer sitting on a nice equipment rack as a dedicated piece of audio equipment. My computer isn't so lucky.


----------



## Azazel90x

Old Setup






 New Setup 




 Found these babys at a music shop, the owner gave them to me free, said the woofers were busted, but i only found one that was busted. They are LOUD as HECK! Love them!!!


----------



## guyx1992

Hey, where can I get a mouse pad like that?


----------



## Azazel90x

Your local army recruiter should have them.


----------



## grawk

those speakers can't possibly sound better than the old ones


----------



## DoYouRight

Azazel what mediaplayer is that? If foobar what theme?


----------



## colgateam

Sennheiser HD650
 B&W 601 S3 speakers
 Sony SA-WM40 subwoofer
 Yamaha RX-V3000 reciever from ESSENCE STX optical out


----------



## Voltron

Thanks for the feedback folks. I am really happy with the Amarra setup and thus far have been using the EMM Labs transport almost not at all since Amarra went into place. I love that Apple monitor, btw, even if it is old and has a giant brick attached to it so it can run on the Mini. I like the retro look of it. Depending on how things unfold with the Apple tablet, that might be the long-term solution.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Azazel90x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Old Setup
 [IMG.]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2515/3806192980_0181571a37_o.jpg[/IMG]

 New Setup 
 [IMG.]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2613/3825006404_02a0db2f2b_o.jpg[/IMG]
 Found these babys at a music shop, the owner gave them to me free, said the woofers were busted, but i only found one that was busted. They are LOUD as HECK! Love them!!!_

 

WHAAAAAAAT??? WHAAAT DID YOU SAY????


----------



## jantze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those speakers can't possibly sound better than the old ones_

 

But they go to eleven


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those speakers can't possibly sound better than the old ones_

 

I was thinking the same thing, if nothing else from the near-field perspective. But if the owner is happy so be it!


----------



## iriverdude

Blast! My Seasonic S12 just died on me, bought May 2006, UK. Do Seasonic provide 3 or 5 year warranty?


----------



## Shirukii

Edit: Nevermind, I thought you were talking about Seagate D:


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Blast! My Seasonic S12 just died on me, bought May 2006, UK. Do Seasonic provide 3 or 5 year warranty?_

 

The S12 PSU? It has 5 years warranty. 
 Today I ordered a Seasonic M12II 500W for my new PC.


----------



## Azazel90x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those speakers can't possibly sound better than the old ones_

 

No they dont, those pioneers have nothing on my polk's. But the pioneers were free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Azazel what mediaplayer is that? If foobar what theme?_

 

That would be songbird with YABS theme and a couple add-ons 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WHAAAAAAAT??? WHAAAT DID YOU SAY???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol, i want to hook up all 4 speakers at once but i dont wanna blow my amp or something
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jantze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But they go to eleven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly! Someone finally understands!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking the same thing, if nothing else from the near-field perspective. But if the owner is happy so be it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do enjoy them, very much lol


----------



## auee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the feedback folks. I am really happy with the Amarra setup and thus far have been using the EMM Labs transport almost not at all since Amarra went into place. I love that Apple monitor, btw, even if it is old and has a giant brick attached to it so it can run on the Mini. I like the retro look of it. Depending on how things unfold with the Apple tablet, that might be the long-term solution._

 

I did not imagine that the EMM Labs front end was getting much use when you have access to so much music via the computer. My CD players are not getting much use either. Basically, I use one to play a disc I have not heard so I can decide whether or not to rip it to the library of music. 

 I am also looking forward to the rumored Apple tablet computer. It may turn out to be less expensive and more convenient than a notebook for remotely controlling iTunes and of course all around general computing such as email and on-line browsing.


----------



## bliss53

I am new. Mac mini, iomega 1tb drive, wavelength brick dac. I need a good pair of headphones.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bliss53* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am new. Mac mini, iomega 1tb drive, wavelength brick dac. I need a good pair of headphones._

 

Welcome. Freeze your credit cards in a block of ice before you read any further here.


----------



## dallas

@Azazel90x

 My only question is, regarding the huge stereo speakers right next to your laptop, are they magnetically sheilded? I'm guessing not. You might want to think about that. Also, bigger is not always better. Get yourself some good nearfield monitors.


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Azazel90x

 My only question is, regarding the huge stereo speakers right next to your laptop, are they magnetically sheilded? I'm guessing not. You might want to think about that. Also, bigger is not always better. Get yourself some good nearfield monitors._

 

Magnetically shielding of speakers was a concern when you put them near CRTs, those magnetic fields really are not going to do anything to an LCD. The only thing they "may" effect is the harddisk and well while those speakers are large the magnetic field is no where near strong enough to effect the hard disks.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *auee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did not imagine that the EMM Labs front end was getting much use when you have access to so much music via the computer. My CD players are not getting much use either. Basically, I use one to play a disc I have not heard so I can decide whether or not to rip it to the library of music._

 

A proper CD player is still the best way to play a CD that has pre-emphasis. Computer playback doesn't handle CDs that have pre-emphasis correctly. And correcting for pre-emphasis digitally is not the right way to do it. Better to let the CD player do it. Fortunately very few CDs have pre-emphasis.

 CD players are also handy to bring to meets as a source.

 Or you could invest in a lot of SACDs and get to enjoy the ritual of spinning the disc every time you want to listen.


----------



## dallas

@m1abrams

 touche`


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A proper CD player is still the best way to play a CD that has pre-emphasis. Computer playback doesn't handle CDs that have pre-emphasis correctly. And correcting for pre-emphasis digitally is not the right way to do it. Better to let the CD player do it. Fortunately very few CDs have pre-emphasis._

 

Source for this? WAV and AIFF both have pre-emphasis bits you can set wtih no trouble, and then it's handled by the dac. Not that anyone uses it, as you mentinoed.


  Quote:


 CD players are also handy to bring to meets as a source. 
 

Computers are pretty handy to bring to meets as sources too, and allow you to have a lot more music readily available.

  Quote:


 Or you could invest in a lot of SACDs and get to enjoy the ritual of spinning the disc every time you want to listen. 
 

This I'll grant you.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Source for this? WAV and AIFF both have pre-emphasis bits you can set wtih no trouble, and then it's handled by the dac. Not that anyone uses it, as you mentinoed._

 

Source is just my experience. Computer playback has pretty much ignored the issue of pre-emphasis CDs. I don't have a DAC that will do de-emphasis, but even if I did I don't even know how I would rip the CD and play it back in a manner to get the pre-emphasis flag properly set. It's an overly complex situation and the software isn't addressing it properly.

 CD playback makes it dead easy. So easy that you would not even be aware that a CD has pre-emphasis unless the DAC happens to have an indicator light for when it detects pre-emphasis.

 I handle the de-emphasis digitally using SoX. It's not ideal. And a few times SoX has let me know that a few samples have clipped during the deemph process. I could fix that by making the files 24-bit, but that's an added inconvenience and not the default behavior.

  Quote:


 Computers are pretty handy to bring to meets as sources too, and allow you to have a lot more music readily available. 
 

I like to have a CD of music I am familiar with when trying out new gear. If a setup has a CD player I can play my CD(s). If not, I just make do with whatever music selection is available. The option of a CD player is just nice to have. I could put my music on a USB drive to take to a meet. But plugging in thumb drives into some elses computer at a meet is just rude. If I brought a computer as source to a meet I wouldn't want random people plugging in random thumb drives.

 I love computer as source at home, and that is what I have moved to. But computer as source isn't the perfect panacea that has completely obsoleted the standalone CD player.


----------



## DoYouRight

No it is just easier for the lazy, busy, and spatially limited


----------



## Azazel90x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Azazel90x

 My only question is, regarding the huge stereo speakers right next to your laptop, are they magnetically sheilded? I'm guessing not. You might want to think about that. Also, bigger is not always better. Get yourself some good nearfield monitors._

 

My "tiny" Polks are just perfect, those huge pioneers...im not gonna keep em like that lol, after the pic i put my polks back up. Th polks sound soo perfect!


----------



## IctusBrucks

Here's my setup






















 Sources: Dell Precision T7400 desktop, Keces 151 DAC

 Speaker setup: Arcam A65 > B&W 602

 Headphone Setup: Woo WA3+ Headphone amp, Beyerdynamic DT990 phones with Black Dragon cable


----------



## DoYouRight

Sweet red WooAudio amp man!


----------



## Bmac

Is that a bottle of Macallan I see on the side table?

 And is that a photoshopped baby in the computer desk?


----------



## ka24altima

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a bottle of Macallan I see on the side table?

 And is that a photoshopped baby in the computer desk?_

 

Neil Peart would be proud!


----------



## genclaymore

For a sec I thought that was a actual baby then it look like one of those card boards cut outs that you see at the store.


----------



## IctusBrucks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a bottle of Macallan I see on the side table?_

 


 Indeed it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And is that a photoshopped baby in the computer desk?_

 

Actually it's this plastic printed cutout on a little stand... my wife got it from some website that she was ordering some other print stuff so we put it up there for kicks


----------



## auradud3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bomo.is.ooc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my modest study/listening area. Being a Biochemistry and English Writing double major has it's ups and downs, but mainly requires that I stay at this desk way too much. As a result, I've brought in all the comforts I possibly can (admittedly the xbox 360 is gone, too distracting...).

 This picture is pretty awful if you're a wire neat-freak, just a heads up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The Tivoli Audio Model Two's are nothing to write home about, especially considering their retail price. Luckily, the Target near me was getting rid of them and donated them to the thrift store, where they were only $10. That's pretty much the definition of my set up / life, everything on a "no-budget" budget (though I often spend too much even then). The TV and the Macbook Pro are the only "expensive" things I really have and they were gifts for graduation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 My meager listening area, once again most of it purchased at thrift stores, with the exception of both 'phones, the Go-Vibe and the Hotaudio HotUSB1 Dac._

 

decent equip bomo, just dont stack your equipment, give them room to breath, you are doing your machines like old books


----------



## auradud3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

now this setup shows flair, all the components neatly arranged, i dont think the receiver should be on the same table as the comp to much on too little space, i do wonder, why do so many have speaks for near field listening, just dont get a good sound stage? i keep 2 systems, minimized everything, i am moving so i will post after everything is set up, but congrats on your good sense on system setup, clean. i see other systems here on this post that just seem to want to have as many pieces as possible. kinda gaudy. its about the sound, not quantity of machines, and speaks.


----------



## Bredin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *auradud3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"now this setup shows flair, all the components neatly arranged"_

 

The power-chords are strapped together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they are screened.


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bredin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The power-chords are strapped together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they are screened._

 

Why do you think strapping the power cords would have any negative effect, I bet they are plugged all into the same power strip (oh the horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). And that power strip is plugged into the same outlet.

 Now if he had signal and power strapped together that would be different.


----------



## mrarroyo

Did you notice the ferrite capsules around the power cords?


----------



## some1x

Start of a computer speaker setup

 Tetra 120U speakers












 MSB Power DAC - Feel the power!






 Still need: a USB/Firewire to SPDIF/I2S converter, isolation platform for speaker, and a decent speaker amp


----------



## evu325

Sorry for the poor photo my camera is about 5 years old and doesn't work too well =/ My (lack of) photography skills doesn't help too much either

 Core Duo MBP > Nuforce Icon Mobile > Swans T200B+Energy ESW8HG/Shure SE530

 A student's budget bedroom setup


----------



## driftingbunnies




----------



## DoYouRight

nice rig, how is the ps audio upgrade over compass?


----------



## stang

Hehe time to post mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW that is how I play, I don't know how ANYONE can play with the keyboard directly in front of their chest, it seems really really dumb to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Taken from Nokia N95-3 with flash on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Logitech G25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Comp with side panels off and door open










 My three mouse pads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Proper setup





 Pretty much my bedroom (ps3 packed away)





 Audio setup


----------



## driftingbunnies

I don't see why someone needs 3 mouse pads. it seems really really really dumb to me. 

 Overall the DL3 beats the compass. I'm not much of a reviewer but if you enjoy the compass, then you'll enjoy the DL3. It can even make the insignia bookshelves sound decent lol.


----------



## ka24altima

I'm back at school now with a new amp. Little Dot I+ hybrid. I have some new tubes and a new op-amp on the way.


----------



## stang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *driftingbunnies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see why someone needs 3 mouse pads. it seems really really really dumb to me._

 

Because I have upgraded and I don't sell my mice/mousepads. Anyway, one's metal and one's cloth (different surfaces have differend ups and downs to them. I am a gamer so yer... BTW my ATH-AD700 are fantastic for gaming if anyone wants to know, I apparently wall hack because i can hear exactly where people are (behind walls etc). I've been banned from 5 servers in 8 minutes for apparently wall hacking


----------



## driftingbunnies

I was just kidding with you. I own the icemat glass mouse pad which is extremely smooth. Much better than the metals i've tried. I think any of the headphones in head-fi will be great for gaming just because the headphones we go for are made for accuracy and not just big explosions.


----------



## stang

Yeah I don't really like metal mouse pads but I didn't know at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My Grado SR-225's will be arriving soon i hope, so the ATH-AD700 will be strictly for gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the soundstage on it!


----------



## skyline889

Some pics of the internals of my pc. Pretty much the same right now but a little neater now that the analog section of my EMU 1212m has been removed (The ugly ribbon cable at the bottom is now gone). I don't really game anymore so the rig is pretty much as far gone as I want it before I transition over to i7...still might replace the 2 750s for 2 more 1.5TBs though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lian Li Rocketfish
 -Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 -Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 w/ Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
 -8GB OCZ SLI DDR2 800
 -EVGA 9600GT 512MB w/ Accelero S1 Rev.2
 -WD Raptor 150GB
 -Seagate 500GB
 -2x Seagate 750GB
 -2x Seagate 1.5TB
 -EMU 1212m
 -LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray/HD-DVD
 -Corsair HX620
















 New DAC up top!


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That is way too neat and tucked away. Excellent component choice!


----------



## Jubei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some pics of the internals of my pc. Pretty much the same right now but a little neater now that the analog section of my EMU 1212m has been removed (The ugly ribbon cable at the bottom is now gone). I don't really game anymore so the rig is pretty much as far gone as I want it before I transition over to i7...still might replace the 2 750s for 2 more 1.5TBs though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lian Li Rocketfish
 -Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 -Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 w/ Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
 -8GB OCZ SLI DDR2 800
 -EVGA 9600GT 512MB w/ Accelero S1 Rev.2
 -WD Raptor 150GB
 -Seagate 500GB
 -2x Seagate 750GB
 -2x Seagate 1.5TB
 -EMU 1212m
 -LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray/HD-DVD
 -Corsair HX620




_

 

What case is that? Very nice setup!


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jubei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What case is that? Very nice setup!_

 

read what you quoted


----------



## EugeneK

That's the neatest wiring job I've ever seen.


----------



## M3NTAL

Skyline - I love it! Looks like one of my builds, but I REALLY like that case layout


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I swapped things aroung this past weekend and put a 30 inch display in place of the middle dell 2408. 

 The 30 (bought 2 months ago) was for an i7 setup i was going to get for another room. I am going to wait for the next big graphics jump before I go I7. So this is a temporary arrangment. Wanted to see what the 30 was like and its pretty sweet lol.








_

 

Sorry to quote old big pics, but what are the tall skinny speakers up on the shelf, and also the small round ones on the side table?


----------



## Jubei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m1abrams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_read what you quoted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 missed it first time around.


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to quote old big pics, but what are the tall skinny speakers up on the shelf, and also the small round ones on the side table?_

 

The ones on the shelf are the Creative GigaWorks speakers.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jubei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What case is that? Very nice setup!_

 

Thanks guys! The case is a modified Rocketfish. Cutting all the holes was a major pain but definitely worth it!


----------



## Twitchy_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is way too neat and tucked away. Excellent component choice!_

 

That has to be one of the cleanest insides of a PC I've
 ever seen. You know PCs are like vacuum bags. The
 dust gets in & it just collects over time. Did you take
 it outside & blow compressed air all over it or take it
 all apart to clean it by hand? Or is it just brand new?


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Some of you have very impressive setups.. Here's mine.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a bottle of Macallan I see on the side table?

 And is that a photoshopped baby in the computer desk?_

 

I thought that was a real baby up there.


----------



## jeycam

Adam, that's an awesome setup, just as I've said in your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Skyline, what's the name of that HDD rack?


----------



## iriverdude

Computer desks should be messy


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeycam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Adam, that's an awesome setup, just as I've said in your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, it sounds better than it looks


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Computer desks should be messy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yuk, I hate mess.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twitchy_one* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That has to be one of the cleanest insides of a PC I've
 ever seen. You know PCs are like vacuum bags. The
 dust gets in & it just collects over time. Did you take
 it outside & blow compressed air all over it or take it
 all apart to clean it by hand? Or is it just brand new?_

 

Thanks! The pc actually stays surprisingly clean. There's technically only one intake and one exhaust fan so the interior pressure is pretty well balanced and dust doesn't get sucked in from every orifice. It runs 24/7 as my server/daily use computer when I'm home for the summer and winter so I do take it out and wipe down/blow down the components every 4-6 months though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeycam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skyline, what's the name of that HDD rack?_

 

It's just the two stock racks that came with the case modded to make one giant rack.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I have just put a phono splitter like that one into my rig. I use it to switch between DAC and ipod since Spotify started to cut out. It is apparently due to bandwidth throttling in the evenings - damn BT!

 I got mine from ebay, the fit and finish is very good. I have had to turn the volume up slightly on the phonos fitted into the horizontal straight on connector. More so with the phonos into the vertical 90 degrees connector.

 EDIT - I have taken them out. After a couple of hours I noticed a background humming that then became a crackling. I have emailed the ebay seller.


----------



## some1x

Slightly updated my setup.


----------



## RicHSAD

Here is my setup right now. I wish I had a better camera lol.


----------



## mrarroyo

RicHSAD nice gear and outstanding photography. Enjoy it!


----------



## koven

nice wallpaper RichSAD


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice wallpaper RichSAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Didn't you used to have that pic as your av, Koven? Who is she?


----------



## RicHSAD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RicHSAD nice gear and outstanding photography. Enjoy it!_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice wallpaper RichSAD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know right?  

 I love it hehe.


----------



## bjorkiii

updated stella and a flannel and other bits i think


----------



## sochee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some pics of the internals of my pc. Pretty much the same right now but a little neater now that the analog section of my EMU 1212m has been removed (The ugly ribbon cable at the bottom is now gone). I don't really game anymore so the rig is pretty much as far gone as I want it before I transition over to i7...still might replace the 2 750s for 2 more 1.5TBs though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lian Li Rocketfish
 -Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
 -Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 w/ Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
 -8GB OCZ SLI DDR2 800
 -EVGA 9600GT 512MB w/ Accelero S1 Rev.2
 -WD Raptor 150GB
 -Seagate 500GB
 -2x Seagate 750GB
 -2x Seagate 1.5TB
 -EMU 1212m
 -LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray/HD-DVD
 -Corsair HX620





_

 

Holy crap that is the best wiring job I've ever seen! I spent maybe 5 hours inside my P180 back in the day and it still looks messy compared to yours. And the audio set-up looks so upscale and AMAZING. I have that same cooler strapped on to my HD4800, it's quiet and so efficient ^_^


 Bjorkiii, what speakers are those? (sorry if you mentioned it somewhere else in the thread). They look a lot like my Epos ELS3s but with 2 small front ports..


----------



## bjorkiii

Wharfedale 9.1s but there a bit bashed they were on earlier stands what fell over by me trying to get into gas cuboard without paying due care and attention but they still sound ok with a bit of bluetak on the back connections.


----------



## Jodiuh

Those RocketFish cases look great. Now it just needs carpeting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Added a nice ghetto mod to the video card along w/ the best sticker in the world:


----------



## dfkt

This computer rig sounds good so far, but I think I have to change the internal wiring to oxygen-free solid silver cables to get the last 5% out of it.


----------



## jeycam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This computer rig sounds good so far, but I think I have to change the internal wiring to oxygen-free solid silver cables to get the last 5% out of it.




_

 

How can you use it un-amped?!
 Haha, awesome pic!


----------



## defsquad

pic of my home-made desk + hackintosh setup. using onboard line-out to the m-audio av40's (for now.. looking for an external usb soundcard/dac). picture frame pc above the monitors (monitors are held up by ergotron arms).


----------



## hortoholic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never fully understood having a bling PC. Here is mine:






 What's inside?
 Asus P5K
 Intel C2D E6750 @3,5ghz
 XFX 8800GTS - also overclocked
 Corsair 2GB
 Corsair 520HXEU
 X-FI XtremeMusic

 Either I am getting some new RAM or a completely new PC in a couple of months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What kind of amp is that? Anyways, Nice!!


----------



## koven

looks like a little dot mkiv


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sochee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crap that is the best wiring job I've ever seen! I spent maybe 5 hours inside my P180 back in the day and it still looks messy compared to yours._

 

I rerouted most of my power cables to the back of my P182. Result: clean front end. That lian li rocketfish case is really nice.


----------



## anetode

Jodiuh, that's great dampening, but:


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sochee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crap that is the best wiring job I've ever seen! I spent maybe 5 hours inside my P180 back in the day and it still looks messy compared to yours. And the audio set-up looks so upscale and AMAZING. I have that same cooler strapped on to my HD4800, it's quiet and so efficient ^_^_

 

Thanks for the compliment! As I've said before, it was a pain to do, but definitely worth it in the end. As for the speakers...they keep me happy.


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jodiuh, that's great dampening, but:




_

 

Fan for memories? Memories get really hot and direct air blow would decrease the temp.


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha, funny picture. Yes, it's for the ram. The 6 Scythe SFLEX E's (3 in front, 3 in middle) do a fine job blowing air through everything else, but the backside of the 1st DIMM and the entire 2nd DIMM will get quite warm wo/ the Antec cooler there to pass air directly down on them. It cost $12 bucks @ my local Fry's and keeps them cool to the touch which allows for a bit extra speed.

 apatN:
 I see trees outside your window...how nice. I used to have lots of trees outside my window when I lived in Indiana. Now all I have are cacti.


----------



## 4lx

a couple of pictures of my rig, dunno why, but i like moving things around every now and again, also a pic of my first watercooling build... do NOT buy thermaltake like i did, being my first WC i was reluctant to spend alot... the waterblock cracked after about 4 months and leaked coolant over my 2 month old STX, which i had to replace.. needless to say a costly mistake. so i would avoid them like the plague

Attachment 20676
Attachment 20677
Attachment 20678


----------



## skyline889

Their cases aren't that bad, just overpriced for what they are. I have an old modified Kandalf that works great.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hortoholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of amp is that? Anyways, Nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep it's a Little Dot MKIV SE.


----------



## JimVincible

Wanted to find some pics of my PC before I un-modded it. I used to be heavily into lanning and gaming etc. Got tired of the bright lights eventually and down-scaled. This is from two years ago, so the specs are a bit dated. Sorry about the poor pics, these were all I could find 
 Specs: 2x 160gb 7200rpm sata II in raid0 + 500gb 7200rpm + 1tb external media; 2gb ddr2-800; core2duo e6400 oc'd to 3.2ghz; xfx nvidia 8800gtx xxx edition running ultra bios; asus commando mobo






 and in this one you can see the orange uv-reactive cable sleeving, i used to be such an uber-nerd xD





 j

 PS

 i love the earlier-posted tidy computer sans visible cables, but i also love the tech look. dono why, but illuminated cables all over the place appeal to me...


----------



## Jodiuh

I'll see your gamer pc pictures and raise you 1 ghetto fan mod.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_apatN:
 I see trees outside your window...how nice. I used to have lots of trees outside my window when I lived in Indiana. Now all I have are cacti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep. It's really nice in the summer. I used to sit here and listen to music a lot:


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh wow. That's definitely 1 reason I'll be leaving this place, hehe. It was alright when I was younger, but I'm getting old and crotchety now. I NEED that chair and trees + music! My chair!


----------



## DoYouRight

From KRK RP5 (or RP10s), to Mackie Bx, or M-Audio, which desk monitors would you think are best? so far I hear KRK are neutral and Mackie have a lil more bass. Are the M-Audio below the 2 I mentioned. Its hard to get good reviews on these.


----------



## rjoseph

The M-Audio is a little below the two in my personal opinion. I heard them at guitar center and did not consider them as competitors. Heard a couple of audioengine A5s today and I would say they are the next after mackies and was wirelessly hooked up at Overtures.


----------



## centerfold

I finally get to take a picture!






 Foobar2000 (ASIO4ALL) -> Fubar II (with supplier) -> Cambridge Audio 540A -> Paradigm Atoms

 Hopefully this will last me a while.


----------



## RicHSAD

Nice. I always loved the look of the Paradigm speakers.


----------



## Ra97oR

Limited headphone love. ;D


----------



## deltaspirit

Nice, is that an Evangelion theme or something on the ipod?


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha, nice mouse bungee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's something I won't miss.


----------



## koven

centerfold, how do you like the Atoms compared to anything else you've heard?


----------



## centerfold

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_centerfold, how do you like the Atoms compared to anything else you've heard?_

 

Well I can't really compare it to anything. These are the first real speakers I've owned. The previous one I had was the Logitech Z2300, so I am currently enjoying the detail that comes out of the Atom's upper range. Bass feels lacking, but it's probably because I've had 'thump thump thump' from the Logitech subwoofer, but it's still detailed and good quality. It would be better if I could get them farther from the wall, but due to the size constraints of my room, it's as far as I can put them. I have some old Denon speakers back at home that can produce a fuller range that the Atoms (having 3 speakers in a box instead of 1, and being about 3 times bigger), but the Atoms have more detail that them. 

 For $300 new, I am not regretting my purchase. : )


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *centerfold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Foobar2000 (ASIO4ALL) -> Fubar II (with supplier) -> Cambridge Audio 540A -> Paradigm Atoms

 Hopefully this will last me a while._

 

How do those Atoms sound so close to you? I was really thinking about a pair with a Nuforce Icon, but some A2's from Audioengine might be a better size and wallet fit for me right now.

 EDIT: Sorry, I posted as soon as I read your post without finishing the thread. Guess I am still interested in how they sound so close as they weren't meant for near-field listening. Definitely want a whole Paradigm setup once I finish school and am actually making money again.


----------



## driftingbunnies

Nearfield is definitely an interesting experience. For me I went from A2's to a pair of Onix Ref 1 and the A2's just seem worthless when compared to the Onix's. If space and budget permits, I would definitely suggest amp + bookshelves. To me A2's are just a stepping stone which will hold you over until you can get your next upgrade.


----------



## koven

^ What amp are you using w/ your Onix?


----------



## driftingbunnies

^ pioneer SX 838. pumps out 100W at 4 ohms.


----------



## tmars78




----------



## centerfold

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FraGGleR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do those Atoms sound so close to you? I was really thinking about a pair with a Nuforce Icon, but some A2's from Audioengine might be a better size and wallet fit for me right now.

 EDIT: Sorry, I posted as soon as I read your post without finishing the thread. Guess I am still interested in how they sound so close as they weren't meant for near-field listening. Definitely want a whole Paradigm setup once I finish school and am actually making money again._

 

To be honest, I am pretty sure I am not going to get the most out of my Atom's at the moment since they are so close to me. The mids and highs are doing well (I just bought these, they do still need some play-time before they sound their best), but since it's so close to the wall, I feel like the lower range is suffering. My reason for buying them was because I am hoping (once I get out of renting single rooms for University) to use these for a proper home room set-up, where there will be more space to use these speakers properly. I contemplated buying a pair of active speakers (M-audio AV-40's), but I had just bought my receiver and didn't feel like buying speakers that didn't use it.


----------



## suzthecool21

Aaron909, that sure is a beautiful rig!!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *driftingbunnies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nearfield is definitely an interesting experience. For me I went from A2's to a pair of Onix Ref 1 and the A2's just seem worthless when compared to the Onix's. If space and budget permits, I would definitely suggest amp + bookshelves. To me A2's are just a stepping stone which will hold you over until you can get your next upgrade._

 

The AV123 Onix Ref 1 are very very good sounding speakers. That's your secret to the amazing upgrade. Amp + very good bookshelves will sound very good.

 Do post pictures. I need some Onix pr0n. Are you using them as a desktop setup?


----------



## driftingbunnies

Yes the Onix are great speakers, but before when i compared my A2's to my paradigm titans, you can tell that the A2's were pretty bad. I can see why people say the A2's are good because if you were to switch from logitech speakers to the A2's, it would be a good upgrade. However, in reality, the A2 is barely the tip of the iceberg. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## driftingbunnies




----------



## DoYouRight

excellent manufakturs


----------



## driftingbunnies

thanks. I actually have the black pads on them but since you can't buy replacements, I got the silver replacements so the black ones won't be worn out when I retire the cans.


----------



## skyline889

Nice set-up! I used to have a vintage Quadraphonic Pioneer, does yours have those weird speaker outputs? My QX had these weird slots that were impossible to fit anything other than tinned bare wire. Sounded great though!


----------



## FraGGleR

To the Atom owners, does it matter all that much which model they are? I have been poking around on ebay and I can get a used pair for around $100. For that price, I would absolutely get them over some A2's since I can get an T amp from Partsexpress for $50-60.

 Once I get home tonight I can tidy up my workstation so you guys can see how newbie I really am with all this stuff.


----------



## skyline889

The older model Atoms were better than the new ones. The new ones are very bright.


----------



## danne

Under the table we find this:





 [size=xx-small]_(Might have posted this earlier though, sorry if that would be the case)_[/size]


----------



## krosenqu

Gotta love those HP mirrors! Erm.... Monitors!


----------



## IceClass




----------



## Mediahound

Here's mine:


----------



## deltaspirit

Very nice pictures. What are the pc specs?


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phototristan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:









_

 

Nice gear. But, the real question here is: which camera are you using?


----------



## dfkt

Indeed... I hate people like me, erasing the EXIF from their pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think it really doesn't matter if you use Canon or Nikon or Olympus, or whatever looks nice. The pics came out great.


----------



## Mediahound

I used a Canon 5d MKII for these shots.


----------



## DoYouRight

man the grace is the most amazing looking little player. down to every part it is sheer class and beauty. wish I could get buttons like that to make it similar in DIY.

 Wonder if that single box sounds better than a B22 and B32. I wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phototristan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:




_

 

Mmm... Unicom clicky keyboard


----------



## DoYouRight

proto what desk is that? In SOOOO many ways I love your setup more than any other on the site as it would fit me greatly! so clean, I always try but mine ends up getting dirty again.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phototristan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:

http://gallery.tristantom.com/photos..._GNQ5y-L-1.jpg
http://gallery.tristantom.com/photos...04_d4hPP-L.jpg_

 

Really nice rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I handled and auditioned a Grace m902 first time last weekend and I liked it a lot. Compact size, quality unit handle wise, and it sounded nice as well.


----------



## Mediahound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really nice rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I handled and auditioned a Grace m902 first time last weekend and I liked it a lot. Compact size, quality unit handle wise, and it sounded nice as well._

 

It sounds fantastic. Mine is on all the time. Line outs going to the speakers or I can switch to headphones with the click of a button.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mmm... Unicom clicky keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Exactly!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_proto what desk is that? In SOOOO many ways I love your setup more than any other on the site as it would fit me greatly! so clean, I always try but mine ends up getting dirty again._

 

I'm not sure if you meant me, but this is an older style (no longer made) Idea Jerker desk. It has served me well for years although I sometimes want something a bit larger now that I have a 30" monitor! Ikea still makes the Jerker model but they have changed it a bit.


----------



## scott_d_m

The new chair:


----------



## DoYouRight

Am I the only one scared to hang Grado's? Im afraid the traction on the silver bars will loosen up if they hang and have the driver weigh them down. My HF1 now slides crazily on one side its really annoying.


----------



## cfdrumr

I will get some pix of my dorm setup when my amp gets here


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one scared to hang Grado's? Im afraid the traction on the silver bars will loosen up if they hang and have the driver weigh them down. My HF1 now slides crazily on one side its really annoying._

 

I hear ya. I thinking of making some rod locks to keep that from happening.


----------



## myk7000

Here's mine. Still working on cable management. New laptop and balanced cables soon!


----------



## cfdrumr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phototristan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:










_

 

I aspire to have a setup that clean one day!!!


----------



## Mediahound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfdrumr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I aspire to have a setup that clean one day!!!_

 

Thanks. I don't actually consider it that clean-the cable clutter in the back bothers me. You should see how many cables are back there, it's crazy. Luckily, the desk has a sort of a kick panel below the table top that helps to hide them all.

 Also, what do you don't see can't hurt you; I have two ugly printers to the left of the frame (a laser and a big Epson photo printer). I also have a flatbed scanner there.


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new chair:




_

 

Beautiful chair, what is it?


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful chair, what is it?_

 

Its a chair :0)

 Oh, you mean, what brand. Gotcha lol


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful chair, what is it?_

 

Staples Serta Leather Task Chair. Very comfy.


----------



## iriverdude

Desks are wrong way round, why is there visible chipboard?


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Desks are wrong way round, why is there visible chipboard?_

 

Good eye, totally missed that. I hope the desk didn't come like that!


----------



## scott_d_m

No, it's not the wrong way around nor did it come like that(not quite). There is a part that snaps into the grooves which I am in the process refinishing.


----------



## DoYouRight

more pics!


----------



## skyline889

Already posted my home set-up a few pages back, below's my dorm set-up. The building is brand new so everything is actually pretty nice this year! I've thought about moving up to some higher end gear but my college situation is always in flux so I'm never sure if I'll be here for more than a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus moving copious amounts of gear every 8 months is a huge pain.


----------



## taiyoyuden

ooooooooooooo a wireless LCD


----------



## grawk




----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Already posted my home set-up a few pages back, below's my dorm set-up. The building is brand new so everything is actually pretty nice this year! I've thought about moving up to some higher end gear but my college situation is always in flux so I'm never sure if I'll be here for more than a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus moving copious amounts of gear every 8 months is a huge pain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

very clean setup. nice a35r, i just got one recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have the mx revolution too.. best mouse ever!


----------



## iriverdude

All you need is a potty and never need to get up. :-D


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very clean setup. nice a35r, i just got one recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i have the mx revolution too.. best mouse ever!_

 

Thanks! The MX is definitely still the king. I've tried others...but I ended up with one MX for home and one MX for the dorm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All you need is a potty and never need to get up. :-D_

 

We actually have a bathroom on the other side of the room!


----------



## chews89

Awesome setup, Skyline. What I like best is your cable management. Did you pay particular attention to that detail?


----------



## some1x

The DACs








 The transducers


----------



## penguindude

*This is purely my COMPUTER setup, and NOT my audio setup.*


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *some1x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DACs
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2804/igp7901.jpg

 The transducers
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/7919/igp7907.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4677/igp7856.jpg_

 

What about a picture of the computer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The rig looks really nice so far though..


----------



## ElvinBishop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phototristan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:









_

 

What speaker stands are you using with the ae2's?


----------



## ElvinBishop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElvinBishop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What speaker stands are you using with the ae2's?_

 


 I am sorry for the double post but wanted to know what computer desk are you using also?


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku




----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome setup, Skyline. What I like best is your cable management. Did you pay particular attention to that detail?_

 

Yeah cable management is really important to me so everything is either ziptied or twistied. I cheated a little though, the pic was taken when I first moved in so the lcd wasn't plugged in yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sebhelyesfarku-How do you like that dac/amp? I've never heard of it before but it looks good!


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElvinBishop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What speaker stands are you using with the ae2's?_

 

looks like audioengine stands

Audioengine - Upgrade your music


----------



## cfdrumr

My dorm rig.

 My Desk: (Left to Right)
 Iphone
 1.5TB External
 Little Dot MKIII 
 Macbook Pro (2.33 ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb HD)
 Airport Express
 AKG 701
 The Real Book
 Nikon EL-2
 Modern Drummer


----------



## Jerrycan

Nice pic of Miles, cfdrumr


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ElvinBishop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sorry for the double post but wanted to know what computer desk are you using also?_

 

It's an Ikea Jerker desk. Now discontinued. The closest that Ikea now has for a similar desk is the Fredrik which is a smaller and less sturdy desk.

 There were two versions of the Ikea Jerker. phototristan has the first version which has pull out wing extensions on the left and right side of the desk. The second version of the Jerker had a bit of a circular cutout in the front middle of the desk and no wing extensions. A google image search on "Ikea Jerker" will find pictures of both versions of the Jerker.


----------



## Jubei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ham Sandwich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's an Ikea Jerker desk. Now discontinued. The closest that Ikea now has for a similar desk is the Fredrik which is a smaller and less sturdy desk.

 There were two versions of the Ikea Jerker. phototristan has the first version which has pull out wing extensions on the left and right side of the desk. The second version of the Jerker had a bit of a circular cutout in the front middle of the desk and no wing extensions. A google image search on "Ikea Jerker" will find pictures of both versions of the Jerker._

 

I am currently looking for a cheap desk for a PC and haven't found anything I like. Jerker was good but as you mentioned, it is now discontinued ... don't like Fredrik half as much.


----------



## Mediahound

I think my next desk will be one of these:
biomorph :: multi desk :: ergonomic furniture, ergonomic desk, home office desk, PACS Radiology Furniture

 I had one at a job I worked previously and it was great. You could make it higher or lower just by rolling it up with a built in lever. So, if you felt like standing up to work, you could do that, and then roll it back down when you wanted to sit down, etc. Plus, it looks cool; very studio like.


----------



## genclaymore

Well I don't know what page my rig is on but I change the case finally. My old case was old junk. Switched it over to a Cooler-master HAF932 case.I don't have a picture as I cant find the memory card reader I have which I used my phone to take the shots of my new case.

 Every thing else is the same,other then me burning in different set of op-amps in my Xonar HDAV1.3 which are 2x LME49720HA's in the I/V dip-8's and 2x LME49710HA's in the Buffer on a 2 to 1 adapter.

 I still having the Qinpu Q1 connected to my Xonar's RCA plugs which has my headphones and banana plugged speakers.


----------



## Dom.




----------



## TheRH

A little description of what you have there DOM. ?


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jubei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am currently looking for a cheap desk for a PC and haven't found anything I like. Jerker was good but as you mentioned, it is now discontinued ... don't like Fredrik half as much._

 

It is unfortunate that Ikea discontinued the Jerker. It was/is an awesome desk for home computer/media use for those who want a largerish desk. I have a Jerker version 2 desk.

 The Jerker desks show up on craigslist and such. You might get lucky and find one.


----------



## DoYouRight

holy sh1t that biomorph desk is the jam! but its 2500$!


----------



## Mediahound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_holy sh1t that biomorph desk is the jam! but its 2500$!_

 

Yep, it's a lot of money, plus they charge $300.-$400. for delivery! I don't think I'll be buying one any time soon...


----------



## Chorejas

phototristan;6045669 said:
			
		

> I think my next desk will be one of these:
> biomorph :: multi desk :: ergonomic furniture, ergonomic desk, home office desk, PACS Radiology Furniture
> 
> I had one at a job I worked previously and it was great. You could make it higher or lower just by rolling it up with a built in lever. So, if you felt like standing up to work, you could do that, and then roll it back down when you wanted to sit down, etc. Plus, it looks cool; very studio like.


----------



## cr0

Highlights include a 6H30-DR and 6TB raidz2 :]


----------



## DoYouRight

very nice. looks like everyone is getting hd800 lately! Im still waiting on a pricedrop


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

beautiful


----------



## krmathis

My current computer rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MacBook Pro -> Isabellina -> β22 -> K1000






http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2184/img2858h.jpg
http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1725/img2868o.jpg
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/4402/img2879d.jpg


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My current computer rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MacBook Pro -> Isabellina -> β22 -> K1000_

 

Your kit looks *very* impressive - so neat, tidy and minimalistic - just as a like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I can't see a connection between your MB and DAC - do you use Airport Express and toslink input of the DAC?


----------



## krmathis

^ Correct. Most often I use an AirPort Express and optical S/PDIF into the Isabellina.
 But for "serious" listening I connect the MacBook pro and Isabellina directly.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

^ Why? Are K1000 too revealing for Airport Express connection or is it due to bandwidth issues?


----------



## krmathis

^ The AirPort Express is said to be a inferior in regards of sound quality, specifically jitter. I have not performed any real comparisons myself, but for the sake of mind I take it out of the signal path once in a while.
 Then there are of course the high-res material as well, which the AirPort Express / AirTunes do not support...


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ The AirPort Express is said to be a inferior in regards of sound quality, specifically jitter. I have not performed any real comparisons myself, but for the sake of mind I take it out of the signal path once in a while._

 

I'm going to do some comparisons between direct Toslink connection and via AirPort when my new DAC arrives (next week, hopefully), though I don't expect to find any differences (except for hi-rez, which is pretty obvious).

 Moreover, being able to remove all unnecessary cables from my desk is so nice, that I'm sure that AirTunes will stay


----------



## Aynjell

Here are pics of mine:







 ---






 ---






 ---






 Watercooled by an Apogee GTZ, MCP355 pump and MCR320 radiator.

 Specs are E5300 at 3.6, UD3P board, 8GB of DDR2, 2x10kRPM Velociraptor drives, Windows 7. The machine is now disassembled, but I still own all the parts and will continue to own them. I'm currently awaiting to purchase a i5 750 and a 1156 board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gave up with that CPU because it hit a hard wall at 266fsb. I have it at 266fsb at stock voltage which puts it at 3.46 under a noctua these days. This is the main reason I'm going i5. I should gain about 500-600 mhz, faster per clock performance, 2 more cores, and vt, and vt-d.


----------



## 4lx

My headphone rig:

Attachment 21308


----------



## AdamWysokinski

^ Welcome to K70x + Heed CanAmp team


----------



## 4lx

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The setup sounds amazing, i've only had the DAC for a couple of days, but it compliments the Canamp/k70x very well. Listening to Rodrigo y Gabriela's self titled album as i type this, and the sound surrounding me is just blissful. amazingly recorded album by the way.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *4lx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Listening to Rodrigo y Gabriela's self titled album as i type this, and the sound surrounding me is just blissful. amazingly recorded album by the way._

 

That album sounds better on Grados like the GS1000 or RS series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Is the laptop dedicated to just audio duty? One of these days I'll get a computer dedicated to just audio playback rather than making do on a general use PC.


----------



## 4lx

Yes, it takes the load (however small it is) and disk space off my main rig, and is totally silent, so ideal as a digital source


----------



## taiyoyuden

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfdrumr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My dorm rig.

 My Desk: (Left to Right)
 Iphone
 1.5TB External
 Little Dot MKIII 
 Macbook Pro (2.33 ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb HD)
 Airport Express
 AKG 701
 The Real Book
 Nikon EL-2
 Modern Drummer_

 

love the looks of that camera, classic


----------



## cfdrumr

thanks! haha

 Its just a Nikon EL-2 which is an awesome camera and can be found pretty cheap <250

 The lens on the other hand is a Nikkor 20-35 that is not quite as cheap


----------



## DoYouRight

hey mr aynjell what are those icons in the top right of your Windows Seven ! PS sweet Gunslinger Girl wallpaper.


----------



## Edwood

Just finished my server upgrade.

 Here's the current specs:
 DFI 855GME-MGF Motherboard
 Intel Pentium M 765 @2.1GHz
 1GB ECC DDR SDRAM
 Ass Loads of Temperature Controlled Fans
 Samsung 16GB 1.8" SLC SSD (vLite Vista Business) with 3.5" IDE Adapter
 Patriot Convoy Dual Drive Holders with 2x 40GB 2.5" Samsungs in RAID 1 (Win2K Back Up OS)
 3Ware 7410 with 4x 400GB Seagates in RAID 10
 3Ware / AMCC 9550SX with 3x 2TB Seagates in RAID 5
 1x 1TB Seagate Back Up drive (eSATA) for 7410 Array
 1x 2TB Seagate Back Up drive (SATA) for 9550SX Array











 The 800GB Array is for my work stuff mostly.

 The new 3.7TB (what's left over formatting 4TB) Array is for media. Going to be all music and movies. 

 -Ed


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey mr aynjell what are those icons in the top right of your Windows Seven ! PS sweet Gunslinger Girl wallpaper._

 

Rocketdock.


----------



## eam88

Just got the Hifiman EF2 in the mail


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished my server upgrade.

 Here's the current specs:
 DFI 855GME-MGF Motherboard
 Intel Pentium M 765 @2.1GHz
 1GB ECC DDR SDRAM
 Ass Loads of Temperature Controlled Fans
 Samsung 16GB 1.8" SLC SSD (vLite Vista Business) with 3.5" IDE Adapter
 Patriot Convoy Dual Drive Holders with 2x 40GB 2.5" Samsungs in RAID 1 (Win2K Back Up OS)
 3Ware 7410 with 4x 400GB Seagates in RAID 10
 3Ware / AMCC 9550SX with 3x 2TB Seagates in RAID 5
 1x 1TB Seagate Back Up drive (eSATA) for 7410 Array
 1x 2TB Seagate Back Up drive (SATA) for 9550SX Array











 The 800GB Array is for my work stuff mostly.

 The new 3.7TB (what's left over formatting 4TB) Array is for media. Going to be all music and movies. 

 -Ed_

 

Older ATCS = woot. I like mine better, but ATCS cases are awesome. Definitely special gear.


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eam88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got the Hifiman EF2 in the mail




_

 

How do you like it?


----------



## Jodiuh

Here's my ghetto desk. I picked it up from Goodwill for $20. Aside from being pink and a little tight on space, I love it.


----------



## eam88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you like it?_

 

I would say that I am enjoying it more than my Nuforce Icon Mobile. I am already looking at other tubes but I will stick with these a while. It really improves the bass on the AKGs.

 Hoping I will notice improvements with burn in.


----------



## nivlek




----------



## DoYouRight

that 2nd monitor is killer! I am so doing that!


----------



## koven

^ What type of speakers are those?


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ What type of speakers are those?_

 

Looks like A5s to me?


----------



## Dom.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A little description of what you have there DOM. ?_

 

on the headphone stand is hd555's and modified A700's, then comes the 19inch asus used for foobar ect, A5 passive speakers, old school yamaha amp that i love to bits, a 24inch dell, eeepc900, and an iphone.

 A700,


----------



## Dom.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifidk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like A5s to me?_

 

there the bamboo version, sexy as.


----------



## HotHead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished my server upgrade.

 The 800GB Array is for my work stuff mostly.

 The new 3.7TB (what's left over formatting 4TB) Array is for media. Going to be all music and movies. 

 -Ed_

 

So basically you have two separate array's running off one motherbaord, correct? And so you have what looks likes two hard drives (one 800GB and one 3.7TB) in your system in addition to the SSD you have the Vista OS loaded onto, correct? 

 I'm trying to learn and understand these things, so forgive me if I'm incorrect or if these seem like dumb questions. I'm new and trying to learn.


----------



## nivlek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dom.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there the bamboo version, sexy as._

 

I like your white ones too!


----------



## ArmitageIII

Almost done. My first post also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up some AD700's. A good start. Now just waiting for my sound card


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmitageIII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 Almost done. My first post also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up some AD700's. A good start. Now just waiting for my sound card _

 

Beautiful!


----------



## Bojamijams

I see you got the FrozenQ reservoir as well.. getting one too just with black end caps.. thats beautiful though.. very nice black/white theme. Good stuff.


----------



## MomijiTMO

FrozenQ res


----------



## Shahrose

ArmitageIII: One of the best chassis builds I've seen. Great work.


----------



## koven

ArmitageIII.. that looks amazing, seriously the nicest build I've seen. Could you provide some details?


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ArmitageIII.. that looks amazing, seriously the nicest build I've seen. Could you provide some details?_

 

I can tell by looking at it, he's got an eVGA classified board, not sure what variation, don't know enough about them. He's got corsair dominator ram, and probably (due to the high cost of the build) a GTX 280 or a GTX 285, the full coverage block is most likely EK, as they're the only company I know of off the top of my head that makes them that look quite like that. eVGA's blocks if I recall all shipped with a delrin top. There's naturally an i7 sitting under that water block (a heatkiller block, exact model not sure)...

 He's got a custom single wire sleeving job, probably done by performance-pc's or himself. The case is TJ-07. Bitspower compression fittings with most likely bitspower 45 degree angles. I bet the board is the E760 though... the one that supposedly shipped sans the NF200 chip (the one I'd prefer due to lower latencies).


----------



## MomijiTMO

Something I'm useful for.

 A worklog can be found here. It's definitely a classy build. Now I need to install my wc gear but it's never going to look that nice xD.


----------



## ArmitageIII

Thanks for all the remarks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would reply with details but it looks like you guys already beat me to it lol. 

 It's not quite done yet. I'll post final stuff when it is


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmitageIII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all the remarks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would reply with details but it looks like you guys already beat me to it lol. 

 It's not quite done yet. I'll post final stuff when it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I didn't understand why you had to sleeve each 24 pin cable separately? Isn't it better to just sleeve the whole bunch?


----------



## MomijiTMO

That style of sleeving .. . . messy yet organised . .. became popular in pc modding and took off with Murdermod builds which I think all current pretty pcs have taken a page from. MDPC-X sleeving is something people almost instantly include when planning their builds.


----------



## kontai69

I recently set up the above computer-based system (see sig for description). I find myself listening to it much more than my main system. I've become addicted to internet radio (Pandora, Last.fm) and have been discovering a bunch of new music that I would not have otherwise.

 The HRT Music Streamer (the red box) was really an improvement over the output from the computer integrated soundcard (more open sound, extended treble). I may splurge and get the "+" version.


----------



## willmueller

well I feel like whoring a bit after browsing around some more on this site.

 None of this is high end... but for a 22year old its all pretty schweet. When im washing my dishes my stereo rattles my kitchen cabinets and my dishes. Thats all that matters.

 Old office setup;









 that desktops since been replaced and its been moved to the living room as a media center runnin windows 7 (mind the missing components, xbox 360 and my sat receiver.






 I've logged lots of listening time in the right hand corner of that couch its the perfect distance and centered between my towers its fantastic....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 headphone wise i've got a set of rat shack pro35 a's and for riding some skull candy full metal jacket's nothing impressive but im one that needs to feel the music.


----------



## Postalisback

Here's mine :-






 And a few more :-









 Only headphones that aren't on show are my Philips SHP2000, but the rest are there


----------



## doctorcilantro

Still waiting on some repairs and upgrades and doing restore after loss of about 4TB of data, but waiting patiently to get things singing again.

 Teh mini-ITX board has one PCI which is perfect as the EMU 1616M still needs a PCI card to interface with the motherboard. I run a CAT7 cable to the breakout box, which had power supply modded and caps changed out - also had BNC switched in for one of the coax outs, and the Nova was BNC input. I use .flac now after 10 years? use of .ape and MC14 trackinfo screen which I customized for 1920x1080 (it pulls info from Last.FM and metadata (maybe half my files have lyrics ever since KINGSPARTA's MC plugin bit the dust!).


----------



## dfkt

Love the Noctua fan in the middle. Best fans ever.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love the Noctua fan in the middle. Best fans ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish they came in more nuetral colors. I'd kill for some in white.


----------



## Justin Uthadude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My current computer rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MacBook Pro -> Isabellina -> β22 -> K1000





_

 

Krmathis-
 Nice clean setup.
 Did you build the β22?
 Your poster in the background reminds me of when I went to school near Lillehammer. It was called Heimevernet in a town called Dombås.


----------



## Jodiuh

doctorcilantro:
 What software is that on your HTPC?


----------



## Crazy*Carl

My new audio rig


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_doctorcilantro:
 What software is that on your HTPC?_

 

It looks like some view in J. River MC14. I'm still on MC13, waiting until I get W7 to upgrade. I dont recognize it so its either custom or something new to MC14.


 I'd like to know how he gets lyrics for all of his files


----------



## Joshatdot

OS: Windows 7 7600 x64 Pro
 MoBo: Asus V2-M3M8200
 CPU: AMD Phenom X3 8650
 RAM: G.Skill 2x1024mb DDR2-1066
 VID: MSI GF9600 GT OC
 SND: VIA Vinyl VT1708B
 MON: Asus VH242H 24" LCD
 MSE: Logitech MX518
 KEY: Dell RT7D50
 SPKRS: Accurian 40-1462
 AMP: Little Dot MK II
 CANS: beyerdynamic DT770 Pro/80s (not pictured)
 CDP: NED CD-410 (cerca 1987)


----------



## kaptenmlaar

my cheap-o setup,.. 
 dfi p35t2rs, e8400, 3870 512mb, Onkyo u55sx, LG 32LH70, nad c352, quad 11L


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Justin Uthadude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Krmathis-
 Nice clean setup.
 Did you build the β22?
 Your poster in the background reminds me of when I went to school near Lillehammer. It was called Heimevernet in a town called Dombås._

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Read more about my β22 here -> The 'krmathis' β22 and σ22 Group Build Edition

 I grew up in Lillehammer and was around during the 1994 Winter Olympics, hence the poster of the opening ceremony.


----------



## Justin Uthadude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Read more about my β22 here -> The 'krmathis' β22 and σ22 Group Build Edition_

 

In the true meaning of the word: awe•some
 .


----------



## dugforeva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfdrumr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My dorm rig.

 My Desk: (Left to Right)
 Iphone
 1.5TB External
 Little Dot MKIII 
 Macbook Pro (2.33 ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb HD)
 Airport Express
 AKG 701
 The Real Book
 Nikon EL-2
 Modern Drummer_

 

Where did you get that awesome Miles Pic?


----------



## alex223

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I grew up in Lillehammer_

 

[HS\on] That's a very nice place, went once in Norway and all was beautiful[HS\off]


----------



## jonhapimp

i like how many people in this thread has an 3k+ dollar set up and an camera on a phone with the quality of the first Polaroid


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish they came in more nuetral colors. I'd kill for some in white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are nice. I had some extra Vibrapods which really quieted them down as opposed to sitting on the shelf ringing away. Need the flow with the door being closed; I use an air pump for my linear tracker so I need to keep it closed.

 DC


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonhapimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like how many people in this thread has an 3k+ dollar set up and an camera on a phone with the quality of the first Polaroid_

 

I'm an audiophile, not a shutterbug.


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm an audiophile, not a shutterbug.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yours look fine


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm an audiophile, not a shutterbug.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I like my vision fuzzy, so my ears can do the work.


----------



## kb1gra

Let's play 'spot the TWO computers' in this rig: 






 equipment is:
 Edirol UA5 USB interface
 Sony CDP-CA80ES
 NAD PP1
 SSTran AMT3000
 Nikko Beta/Gamma 20
 NHT MA-1A
 Technics SL-D2
 Crown Power Line 3
 NHT Super Zero speakers (not visible in the pic, they're behind the photographer!)

 the computer can be controlled by any other computer in the house by VNC for use with Fubar2000, or with iTunes I can control it with my iPhone.

 This is the "big rig" of computer listening...my personal laptop setup is considerably less interesting.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hands down award for most relaxing computer setup goes to you! I bet if you close the other cabinet doors it's like a magic room of sound! Very nice setup.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Cool! I see one desktop tower hiding, bout it unless you have a slim HTPC or laptop in there.

 You should check out J . River. They just introduced some new funtionality which makes their library server work in reverse, aka Treemote which allows you to use the J. River GUI and simply see other instances of J. River as "There" zones. And you can still use your iPhone with Rivermote or XPtunes.

 I use UltraVNC when I need to, if my son has my HTPC hostage, but you can't beat the lib. server or shared library functions in J. River if you have a house full of PCs.

 I was using library server today streaming uncompressed 24/96 .flac files to my work rig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's play 'spot the TWO computers' in this rig: 






 equipment is:
 Edirol UA5 USB interface
 Sony CDP-CA80ES
 NAD PP1
 SSTran AMT3000
 Nikko Beta/Gamma 20
 NHT MA-1A
 Technics SL-D2
 Crown Power Line 3
 NHT Super Zero speakers (not visible in the pic, they're behind the photographer!)

 the computer can be controlled by any other computer in the house by VNC for use with Fubar2000, or with iTunes I can control it with my iPhone.

 This is the "big rig" of computer listening...my personal laptop setup is considerably less interesting._


----------



## oblivious

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaptenmlaar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my cheap-o setup,.. 
 dfi p35t2rs, e8400, 3870 512mb, Onkyo u55sx, LG 32LH70, nad c352, quad 11L
_

 

Hey, where would i find this screensaver, better then my standard XP one!

 Cheers


----------



## kb1gra

If you look above the Gamma 20 on the right side of the middle shelf, you'll see a small black box on top of it which is a Via Nano prototype from the Embedded Systems Conference a year or two back. It's hooked up almost exclusively as a digital equalizer/ we didn't know what the heck else to do with it.

 Behind the person taking this picture is a big cushy leather armchair that's centered in between the Super Zeros in the room, with the subwoofer behind it. With the doors on the cabinet closed and the lights down, I like to envision myself as the Maxell dude:


----------



## rjoseph

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *willmueller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 that desktops since been replaced and its been moved to the living room as a media center runnin windows 7 (mind the missing components, xbox 360 and my sat receiver.




_

 

What speakers are those? and price? I would love to have a pair of those!


----------



## Neuromantic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rjoseph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What speakers are those? and price? I would love to have a pair of those!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks like JBLs, perhaps this one: Amazon.com: JBL ES80BK 4-Way Dual 6 1/2" Floorstanding Speaker - Black: Electronics


----------



## kaptenmlaar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oblivious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, where would i find this screensaver, better then my standard XP one!

 Cheers_

 

search for: Fliqlo


----------



## Bredin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonhapimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like how many people in this thread has an 3k+ dollar set up and an camera on a phone with the quality of the first Polaroid_

 

A good camera doesn't improve the SQ. So it's more fun that ppl spend their money on cameras


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oblivious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, where would i find this screensaver, better then my standard XP one!

 Cheers_

 

It is the one called Fliqlo. Click on it and download. 

9031: Free Downloads: Screensavers


----------



## oblivious

yup thanks you guys, its now my screensaver!


----------



## crazyjeeper

Here is my current rig setup


----------



## Romulus1

Wow.

 Do you have enough monitors? That's a pretty impressive about of screen space. Are there multiple computers involved or is that all driven by one?


----------



## crazyjeeper

All one computer. I have 2 dual DVI video cards (8800GTX)


----------



## Jodiuh

What monitors? I recently made the switch to a dual monitor setup adding a Dell U2410F to my 2007 WFP and am mostly unhappy. I really want the same 2007 WFP, but it's no longer in production.


----------



## So_Sweet

You can see my desk in my videos..

 i7 920@ 3.66ghz
 G.Skill Trident 3x2gb 1834mhz
 Xfx 4870x2 / Xfx 4870 1Gb Trifire setup
 Coolermaster Ucp 1100w
 DFI LP UT x58 Motherboard

 *My camera takes the picture so fast that it looks like my system is off but it's really on and the fans are spinning*


----------



## crazyjeeper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What monitors? I recently made the switch to a dual monitor setup adding a Dell U2410F to my 2007 WFP and am mostly unhappy. I really want the same 2007 WFP, but it's no longer in production. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Right now, from left to right: Hanns G HB191D, Samsung 216bw, Samsung T200HD, Dell 1905fp

 The Hanns is temporary as my other 216bw is out for RMA.


----------



## IceClass

Current:






 Can't wait to ditch the battered, chunk spitting, old age pensioner of a Powerbook for a shiny new Mac Mini.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is the one called Fliqlo. Click on it and download. 

9031: Free Downloads: Screensavers_

 

Alas, for me, it's not Snow Leopard compatible.


----------



## kb1gra

I couldn't get Fliqlo to load under leopard, personally. But my MacBook Pro has been pitching fits left and right lately.

 I'll get pictures of my listening rig up once I finally get a desk lamp so you can see any of it, and my amps are all in the right place.


----------



## momomo6789

computer is i7 920 evga 285gtx forte and xonar stx 12 gig memory raid card with 14 tb raid 0 with another 5 tb raid 0 off mb i use samsung 2233RZ Hd240 and another 24 inch bw something


----------



## El_Doug

14 HDD's striped!?!? You know your odds of complete data loss are ~8000 times higher than with a single drive, right?


----------



## momomo6789

8 2tb drives the raid card was around 800$ i dont think it will fail anytime soon


----------



## KONAKONA

I can't tell if this thread is about the audio equipment hooked up to the computer or the computer itself.....






 KSC 75s in the background. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes, the power cables got put under the insulation.)


----------



## momomo6789

that pic makes me want to put out my old pot and o/c this cpu ^_^


----------



## ChroniCali

Double post, sorry.


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Wow sorry for bumping this back up... but wow this is hilarious.


----------



## fenixdown110

LOL I must've missed that. That is epic.

 Reminds me of this Nintendo PC.


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_8 2tb drives the raid card was around 800$ i dont think it will fail anytime soon_

 

I think the point went over your head . . .

 With no redundancy if one drive fails you lose ALL data. Thus the odds of a complete data loss are exponential based on the number of drives you're using. The cost of the drives and raid card are irrelevant.


----------



## fenixdown110

I've invested in external HDD's instead.


----------



## momomo6789

i have HDD's from 15 years ago that are under 10gb that run 24/7 . i have a hdd that was made before i was born ... and it didnt go over my head ^_^ there set up in blocks of 2 off the raid card not 1 huge one lol which i did imply using my bad.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

@ momomo6789 Do you have any pics of your actual computer? Just wondering thanks.


----------



## momomo6789

just looks like monster spaghetti with all the wires. i like this pic of my computer long ago


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have HDD's from 15 years ago that are under 10gb that run 24/7 . i have a hdd that was made before i was born ... and it didnt go over my head ^_^ there set up in blocks of 2 off the raid card not 1 huge one lol which i did imply using my bad._

 

Even if they're setup in blocks of two they are still more susceptible than sticking to a single drive or a redundant raid. Moreover modern drives will be more susceptible to failure thanks to increases on complexity.


----------



## DoYouRight

balanced denons omg I wish I had the b@lls to do that to me, not yet!


----------



## TheMarchingMule




----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even if they're setup in blocks of two they are still more susceptible than sticking to a single drive or a redundant raid. Moreover modern drives will be more susceptible to failure thanks to increases on complexity._

 

I WAS WRONG


----------



## D-EJ915

Do I win an award for having bigger headphones than computer? lol


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/4728/img0188k.jpg[/MG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


is that a dorm room?_


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do I win an award for having bigger headphones than computer? lol_

 

Eh, I could take a picture of my SRH840s next to my Lenovo S10-2 netbook.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonhapimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is that a dorm room?_

 

Indeed it is.


----------



## fenixdown110

Hey momomo, what wires you got on your Denons? They look like Vampires.


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

carpet, your own thermostat, and a nice sound system


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonhapimp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_carpet, your own thermostat, and a nice sound system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol thanks; the thermostat is to fine-tune the sound.


----------



## momomo6789

it is vampire


----------



## TomAx

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Well i showed almost whole Music room not just pc.
 Some Specs: Antec 180 case painted white, Soundcard emu 1010 or was it 0101.. and emu 1820m sounddock but it wasnt in pictures.. Stax sr 202 and srm 212. Vintage Akai 2ch amp and just basic yamaha speakers with sub. And my bass Warwick corvette


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *momomo6789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_8 2tb drives the raid card was around 800$ i dont think it will fail anytime soon_

 

You got about another year. Raid 0 on 14 drives? You're practically begging for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should have set them up on a redundant array. Oh well, we told ya'.


----------



## Jodiuh

lol, nice keyboard


----------



## Bmac

I'm demoing the Neko D100 DAC right now, so I thought I'd post some updated pics of my computer setup:


----------



## eugenius

Happy HF2:


----------



## mattcalf

Bmac, that's a very clean setup. Nice work.


----------



## JeestersMandelbrot




----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

The best part of the setup is the beer.


----------



## fenixdown110

Beer makes everything sound better, or was that look better?


----------



## JeestersMandelbrot

Haha, yes, beer is often good.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JeestersMandelbrot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, yes, beer is often good._

 

I'm also a beer geek, sort of. I'm not like, one of THOSE guys, but I definitely am beyond bud and nati ice. What kind of beer is that?


----------



## JeestersMandelbrot

It was some sort of seasonal pumpkin ale, just a bit of spice. Let me see if I can remember exactly which.

 ah, here it is. Suddenly in the mood for more.


----------



## LarryK2

I've got this set up so that I (or one person) can listen on the headphones, and others can listen to the speakers - the speakers face away from me when I'm at the desk.






 The system is Vista, XX Highend, usb to DacMagic, Woo Audio 3 headphone amp/preamp (I am using the preamp function), K 701 and/or, power amp (something that was gathering dust), ADS L500 speakers.






 This is starting to sound pretty darn good.

 Cheers,
 Larry


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JeestersMandelbrot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*snip...Dell 2007WFP...snip*_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best part of the setup is the beer._

 

Nope, it's the monitor. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LarryK2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*snip...Dell 2007W or FP...can't tell...snip*_

 

GOD, I love this panel.

 I've owned their new 2410 H-IPS for 3 weeks now and prefer my 2007WFP S-IPS in every possible way. When viewing the 2410 w/ my glasses on, txt gives off a red hologram/shadow when viewing anything even slightly above or below directly in front my vision (5 or 10 degrees). Combined w/ the near sun level brightness, the panel burns a hole in my retina and after 30 minutes, I'm done, it has to be shut off and I'm back to my 2007WFP. From the color to the txt clarity to the viewing angles to the ease on the eyes. I really need to get myself on ebay and snag a couple more of those before I can't find anymore.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku




----------



## JeestersMandelbrot

Delicious.


----------



## Neuromantic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_........_

 

Nice; does painting everything in your room black and white enhance the sound quality?


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Neuromantic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice; does painting everything in your room black and white enhance the sound quality?_

 

Absolutely. Less coloured sound...


----------



## jude

*[size=xx-small](Click on photos to enlarge.)[/size]*


 Computer:

Apple MacBook Pro 17" (late-2008 model)
Media is stored in a combination of the MacBook Pro's internal hard drive and external hard drives
The MacBook Pro is closed in the photo; but, in this configuration, it is usually open and used as a second display next to the Hewlett-Packard LP2475 display. I only closed the laptop to avoid blocking the view of the Sennheiser RS170.

Sonic Studio Amarra Computer Music Player beta (software)
Headphones:

Sennheiser HD800
Sennheiser RS170 (wireless)
JH Audio JH13 Pro (not shown, but used with the Apache)
Headphone amps:

Ray Samuels Audio Apache (also a preamp)
Ray Samuels Audio Raptor (matched section/pair Tung-Sol 5687's, and Amperex Bugle Boy 12AU7, all NOS at the time of purchase)
DACs (both have built-in headphone amps):

Lavry DA11
Antelope Zodiac+ (prototype)
Cables:

Moon Audio Blue Dragon
Cardas Clear
Cardas Golden Reference
Power:

Dedicated line for the audio gear
BPT dual balanced power transformers (one for digital components, one for analog components)

 To my ears, this is an absolutely _fantastic _sounding rig. The DA11/Raptor/HD800 combination is grand sounding--big, full, detailed. The Antelope Zodiac+ prototype and Sennheiser RS170 are only here for a few more days. I see one of the Antelope Zodiac models (when they're officially out) as a strong contender for a place in one of my rigs, if not my main one. And one of the new-generation Sennheiser wireless headphone systems is something I'm strongly considering, too.

 The Apache is on loan from Ray Samuels Audio, but I may have to make it mine, as I've found it to be magic driving the JH13 Pro and my Grado headphones (the former which I'll be driving balanced soon).

 Oh, and the latest addition to my home office rig, added last night: *Photo*.


----------



## hifidk

One word Jude.... Gorgeous!


----------



## arctechnika

Wow Jude, that is an awesome setup!


----------



## Charles C

Fujitsu AudioPhile!


----------



## TheRH

Very nice Jude, what camera are you using? The pictures are incredible.


----------



## gbacic

Haha Jude, I love the Sennheiser cable ties


----------



## danne

@Jude
 How does the Antelope stand against the DA11?
 Do you prefer the raptor to the apache with your HD800?


----------



## Scrivs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My very expensive wall clock solution.







 2tb RAID -> Linux media server -> FLAC and ALAC -> Intel Mac Mini -> AMB Gamma 1 DAC (via optical) -> KRK RP5 studio monitors_

 

Those monitors are rly nice man, compliment for that!
 Can I ask what monitors those are? And do they come with an extra subwoofer? or is the build-in sub the only one.

 Want to get myself a new setup soon and I'm looking for some nice monitors and those are pretty much exaclty what I'm looking for.

 Hit me back plz.

 Cheers


----------



## Scrivs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaron909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That setup is seriously so freakin awesome man, big ups for that.
 Would you mind telling us what monitors, sub and amp that is?

 Would be much appreciated, want to get myself a new setup soon and I'm looking for something similar to that.

 Hope to hear from ya. Cheers.


----------



## dfkt

Scrivs, if you read the posts (or the following posts), you would know what speakers those are...


----------



## punk_guy182

Those monitors are PSB B15 or B25. I own the the B25s in maple color and I wish I had such a desk.


----------



## jude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hifidk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One word Jude.... Gorgeous!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arctechnika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow Jude, that is an awesome setup!_

 

Thank you!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice Jude, what camera are you using? The pictures are incredible._

 

Thank you, too! The camera is a Nikon D300 (with a 24-70mm f/2.8 lens and SB-900 flash). The EXIF information can be found *here*.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha Jude, I love the Sennheiser cable ties_

 

So do I. They're wider than most such ties. It's not unusual for Sennheiser to give away these and other Sennheiser trinkets at the big Can Jam Meets, so there's one more reason to go to *Can Jam 2010 in Chicago*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_....How does the Antelope stand against the DA11?..._

 

It's really too early for me to offer much in the way of a competitive analysis, but I'll say more down the road.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *danne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_....Do you prefer the raptor to the apache with your HD800?_

 

Yes, I prefer the Raptor to either the Apache or my Luxman P-1 with the HD800. In my opinion, the Raptor is a standout pairing partner with the HD800, and should be heard by anyone (a) who isn't apt to want to spend a fortune to drive the HD800 properly, and/or (b) who has heard the HD800 with other amps and thought the HD800 on the leaner side. In my rigs, the Raptor has found its specialty with me, and that's driving the HD800, so it's rare to find any other headphone plugged into it nowadays. More performance can be extracted from this combo with some tube rolling--I have several sets of tubes for it, but have been most pleased with the set that's in there now (the Tung-Sol 5687's and Amperex Bugle Boy 12AU7).


----------



## Dougboy




----------



## unl3a5h3d

Very nice Dougboy but you really should ditch the Mikey Mouse mouse pad


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 


*[size=xx-small](Click on photos to enlarge.)[/size]*


 Computer:

Apple MacBook Pro 17" (late-2008 model)
Media is stored in a combination of the MacBook Pro's internal hard drive and external hard drives
The MacBook Pro is closed in the photo; but, in this configuration, it is usually open and used as a second display next to the Hewlett-Packard LP2475 display. I only closed the laptop to avoid blocking the view of the Sennheiser RS170.

Sonic Studio Amarra Computer Music Player beta (software)
Headphones:

Sennheiser HD800
Sennheiser RS170 (wireless)
JH Audio JH13 Pro (not shown, but used with the Apache)
Headphone amps:

Ray Samuels Audio Apache (also a preamp)
Ray Samuels Audio Raptor (matched section/pair Tung-Sol 5687's, and Amperex Bugle Boy 12AU7, all NOS at the time of purchase)
DACs (both have built-in headphone amps):

Lavry DA11
Antelope Zodiac+ (prototype)
Cables:

Moon Audio Blue Dragon
Cardas Clear
Cardas Golden Reference
Power:

Dedicated line for the audio gear
BPT dual balanced power transformers (one for digital components, one for analog components)

 To my ears, this is an absolutely fantastic sounding rig. The DA11/Raptor/HD800 combination is grand sounding--big, full, detailed. The Antelope Zodiac+ prototype and Sennheiser RS170 are only here for a few more days. I see one of the Antelope Zodiac models (when they're officially out) as a strong contender for a place in one of my rigs, if not my main one. And one of the new-generation Sennheiser wireless headphone systems is something I'm strongly considering, too.

 The Apache is on loan from Ray Samuels Audio, but I may have to make it mine, as I've found it to be magic driving the JH13 Pro and my Grado headphones (the former which I'll be driving balanced soon).

 Oh, and the latest addition to my home office rig, added last night: *Photo*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm in the wrong line of work.


----------



## lozanoa11

Well its and awful mess right now. Who am i kidding its always messy!
 Creative XF-I Titanium> optical cable > Panasonic A/V Receiver > Sony 3 way Speakers Circa 1988 (older than me by 1 year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Currently waiting for the arrival of my first real headphones from a Head-fier shown in the last pic. 
 Plan on getting a Headphone amp some day and a good turntable. I have one but its broke lol. 
 Also my HTPC is in there on the entertainment center.
 Edit: I see this fourm does not have an auto resize lol. Ill fix that real quick! 
 Edit2: Fixed!


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrivs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those monitors are rly nice man, compliment for that!
 Can I ask what monitors those are? And do they come with an extra subwoofer? or is the build-in sub the only one.

 Want to get myself a new setup soon and I'm looking for some nice monitors and those are pretty much exaclty what I'm looking for.

 Hit me back plz.

 Cheers _

 

KRK RP5 studio monitors, the sub is RP10s


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2596/...6eba20bf5f.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2530/...32c933c51d.jpg_

 

Jude, really awesome rig you got there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Nice work on those pictures as well..


----------



## evt

Nothing special here. 

 Dell XPS720 -> Windows 7 Pro x64 -> 2007WFP -> Audioengine 5
 Unibody MacBook early 2009 -> Snow Leopard


----------



## Jodiuh

I see 2 something's special. My favorite LCD and those awesome looking speakers! I'm still using Klipsch Promedia 4.1's, mainly because they're for gaming. Maybe someday I'll look into these Audioengine wonders...


----------



## jisu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Nothing special here. 

 Dell XPS720 -> Windows 7 Pro x64 -> 2007WFP -> Audioengine 5
 Unibody MacBook early 2009 -> Snow Leopard_

 

Where did you get the wooden bench on your table?


----------



## The-No2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

Awesome, simply amazing picture. I want to put those on and just listen.


----------



## evt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jisu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you get the wooden bench on your table?_

 

Its funny that you asked me the same question i asked another member here quite a while ago. 

 Its a shelf from Ikea called Jarpin / Jarpen, and the legs are called Capita.


----------



## AmanGeorge

Heh... my camera is ****ty and my desk is cramped


----------



## skyline889

That re-cable is awesome.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AmanGeorge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh... my camera is ****ty and my desk is cramped
_

 

A fellow sony lover.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I get an amp that can even fathom driving them, I'll be getting some higher end akg's. What model are those?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That re-cable is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know, it amazed me... all the wood and fiber makes it look like more than just cabling. It's probably damned near indestructible.


----------



## jisu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its funny that you asked me the same question i asked another member here quite a while ago. 

 Its a shelf from Ikea called Jarpin / Jarpen, and the legs are called Capita. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha I was looking at the Capita as a possible solution to raise my speakers, but i may have found something better


----------



## AmanGeorge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A fellow sony lover.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I get an amp that can even fathom driving them, I'll be getting some higher end akg's. What model are those?_

 

Definitely a Sony lover. I love my CD3K! The AKGs are K701s.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know, it amazed me... all the wood and fiber makes it look like more than just cabling. It's probably damned near indestructible._

 

I don't know about indestructible, although I'm not about to test it - I'm actually very delicate with it because it twists and snags easily.


----------



## DoYouRight

Aman where is that amp from i tried googling it its very cool looking.


----------



## AmanGeorge

It is a prototype of an amp that hasn't been commercially released yet. It's made by Rethm Loudspeakers (which my father owns and designs).


----------



## t1n5l3y

Fooling around a bit with new digital camera. Rig isn't really amazing when looking at others here. Good enough for me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well so far... since I haven't really compared it with anything better.


----------



## yossi126

Loznoa11, your case looks very similar to my NEXT tempest.. is that a revision or another NEXT case?

 Yeah. I know I need to replace that white drive, but in army service other things come first (except for the audio gear haha)





 Anyway, here's my set up with a crappy soundsticks


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AmanGeorge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh... my camera is ****ty and my desk is cramped

 <snip>_

 

Gorgeous recable!


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apatN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gorgeous recable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

I just like how complex it is.


----------



## AmanGeorge

That's what happens when you use speaker wires...


----------



## Aynjell

Aman, I think the case work should be simplified before put to market. 

 is it balanced?


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AmanGeorge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what happens when you use speaker wires..._

 

I was already wondering what kind of wire it was. It is thick but it sure looks comfortable though. And the looks are just astonishing.


----------



## AmanGeorge

It's single-ended, not balanced - aynjell, I don't think there's any intention to bring the recable to market, it was more of a one-time thing.


----------



## dtddiver

My version of computer hi-fi:





 Under the table there resides a computer with an Onkyo sound card, and these:


----------



## IceClass

dtddiver: what are those supports you are using for the speakers?


----------



## shuttleboi

dtddiver, what speakers are those?


----------



## TLY

Here's mine, Before I ship off my TC-7520 and 325i. Next headphones to try are the DT880.


----------



## jonhapimp

^nice laptop skinning


----------



## lozanoa11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yossi126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Loznoa11, your case looks very similar to my NEXT tempest.. is that a revision or another NEXT case?_

 

No Its a Lian-Li Lancool PC-K62. Absolutely love that case.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I love LiLi and consequently like Lancool. Anyways, nice rigs peoples


----------



## quintron

Very nice rig, TLY !!


----------



## dtddiver

@IceClass: They are some home made oak stands fastened to the wall. The speakers have hard rubber feet and a more or less non-resonating cabinet, so this works fine. The speakers are designed to be placed like this, very close to the back wall. A bit special, but it works very well.

 @shuttleboi: The speakers are Wilson Benesch Square One.


----------



## IceClass

dtddriver: those are great looking wall mounted stands and must be very sturdy. I tried to achieve much the same effect using a couple of small red LACK wall shelves from IKEA but they wanted to rip out of the wall with the weight of my speakers. Made a bit of a mess of the dry wall.
 I assume from the spacing between the speakers that they don't really get used for nearfield listening.


----------



## StateRadioFan

*Home System*

 Custom PC -> Musiland Monitor 01 USD -> Benchmark Dac1 -> McIntosh MC-7100 Amp -> Proac Ref. 8 Signature & Martin Logan Abyss Sub 













*Desktop System*

 CPU: Intel i7-920 (3.6ghz)
 Mobo: EVGA X58 SLI Classified 
 GFX: BFG GTX 285
 RAM: OCZ Platinum 6GB DDR3 1600mhz 
 SND: X-Fi Fatality
 PWR: Corsair HX850
 Case: Lian Li PC-A17
 Fans: Noctua NH-U12P & NF-S12 x2


----------



## dtddiver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dtddriver: those are great looking wall mounted stands and must be very sturdy. I tried to achieve much the same effect using a couple of small red LACK wall shelves from IKEA but they wanted to rip out of the wall with the weight of my speakers. Made a bit of a mess of the dry wall.
 I assume from the spacing between the speakers that they don't really get used for nearfield listening._

 

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually the speakers are 22 pounds each, so they are quite heavy. The stands are fastened to the wall with brackets, but the stands themselves do not touch the wall (about 3 mm clearance). I used four plugs for each stand, and I tried with 15kg weights before putting the speakers on them to make sure they would hold. Regarding near-field listening, you are right, they are not positioned with that in mind. I do, however listen like this quite a lot, and it works very well. A detailed pic if you're interested:


----------



## dynamics

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Nothing special here. 

 Dell XPS720 -> Windows 7 Pro x64 -> 2007WFP -> Audioengine 5
 Unibody MacBook early 2009 -> Snow Leopard_

 

Where can I buy that desk?


----------



## evt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dynamics* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I buy that desk?_

 

I got the desk from Ikea. Its called Vika Lauri nowadays, but the legs are different than the ones I have.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StateRadioFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 


*Are these the same desk stands?* Where did you guys get them?


----------



## cyberspyder

Ikea


----------



## fenixdown110




----------



## StateRadioFan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Are these the same desk stands?* Where did you guys get them?_

 

I bought mine at IKEA. I got a slab of butcher block and adjustable table legs to create the desk. I used left over butcher block to make the monitor stand. You can get the monitor stand legs in a couple of different sizes and colors if I remember correctly.


----------



## IceClass

The IKEA legs are called CAPITA and come in three convenient sizes.

 I use a bunch of them with three small red LACK shelves to stack my laptop, DAC & external drive part of my headphone/nearfield rig.


----------



## AmanGeorge

Woo for the CD3000 - also, thanks for the Ikea tip. I think I'm going to go this weekend to get my desk better organized. Will probably use Bjarnum hooks to hang headphones from my wall, and maybe that nice Capita/Lack combo to make my rig more stackable on my desk.


----------



## john11f

I need a lesson in cable management


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The IKEA legs are called CAPITA and come in three convenient sizes.

 I use a bunch of them with three small red LACK shelves to stack my laptop, DAC & external drive part of my headphone/nearfield rig.




_

 

That's really nice. Are the shelf panels finished on the sides? That is, is there paint and finish on the side edges just like on the top side of the shelf? The shelf panels that I've got have unfinished sides, revealing the interior material.


----------



## Bredin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john11f* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need a lesson in cable management
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2smile_

 

See it like a acoustic treatment instead


----------



## Scrivs

*My rig:*









 Setup is in my sig.

 I'm also using a subwoofer (not on the photos) which is the subwoofer from the Logitech Z-2300 set. I'm still using this one at the moment because the KRK 10s subwoofer went out of stock in my local music store just 1 day before I was going to buy this KRK set -_-" that always happen to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 So now I have to wait about 2-3 weeks before I will get it... this works fine for now though.
 Hope you like it.


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's really nice. Are the shelf panels finished on the sides? That is, is there paint and finish on the side edges just like on the top side of the shelf?_

 

They are finished on three sides. The rear is unfinished.

 You can find the chrome CAPITA legs here.

 The LACK shelves can be found here.


----------



## Aynjell

Here's my current, setup, audio equipment included, I didn't bother with the tower. It's just a box with an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum in it. *shrug*


----------



## Baird GoW

HERE IS MY JOY
 IT WAS SO HARD GETTING ALL MY CATS IN THE SAME PLACE
http://s288.photobucket.com/albums/l...GoW/My%20Room/


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 Here's my current, setup, audio equipment included, I didn't bother with the tower. It's just a box with an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum in it. *shrug*_

 

How's that BlacX working out for you? I'm thinking of getting one soon since I have a lot of music and movies to store.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's that BlacX working out for you? I'm thinking of getting one soon since I have a lot of music and movies to store._

 

It's clumsy. I don't like it. Want to buy mine?


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HERE IS MY JOY
 IT WAS SO HARD GETTING ALL MY CATS IN THE SAME PLACE_

 

Images aren't working.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HERE IS MY JOY_

 

Photobucket bandwidth exceeded.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Images aren't working._

 

I see all but 1. How do they look to you


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see all but 1. How do they look to you_


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see all but 1. How do they look to you_

 

The images are cached on your computer. Do force-reload in your browser, and you will the "bandwidth exceeeded" message.


----------



## Baird GoW

Just flip through these pics while i figure out a solution
My Room :: P1020601.jpg picture by BairdGoW - Photobucket


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The images are cached on your computer. Do force-reload in your browser, and you will the "bandwidth exceeeded" message._

 

For those who don't know: Reload + Cache Clear = Ctrl + F5


----------



## Duperman

whats that do?


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those who don't know: Reload + Cache Clear = Ctrl + F5_

 

Not working over here... Ctrl + F5 only raise the sound volume of the built in speakers.
 Camino on Mac OS 10.6


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not working over here... Ctrl + F5 only raise the sound volume of the built in speakers.
 Camino on Mac OS 10.6_

 

cmd + R works in Safari and Camino (should also work in Firefox).


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamWysokinski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cmd + R works in Safari and Camino (should also work in Firefox)._

 

or shift + click refresh that is what i did and it worked (im using firefox).


----------



## pyo2004

I do that that hooked up to a canamp and k701...


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yay a LiLi.


----------



## dfkt

Indeed, can't have enough Lian Li in this thread.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pyo2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 I do that that hooked up to a canamp and k701..._

 

That is one of the cleanest water cooled setups I have seen. Great work!


----------



## MomijiTMO

My dear, have you seen zee murderMod builds? Take a stroll through Million Dollar PC and drool with me.






 I want.


----------



## fenixdown110

I'll have to check those out and drool with you then. haha


----------



## Bredin

Finally!


----------



## fenixdown110

^^Nice setup. Simple and clean.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

^^^Is the beer belly guy a Shakti stone substitution?


----------



## Bredin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^Is the beer belly guy a Shakti stone substitution?_

 

More like a Vibe eater substitution, it's filled with sand and weights in on ca 2kilos. ^^ Shakti on a battery-powered device sounds overkill, but would be fun to test.


----------



## xmas111

Here's my setup. I don't use my computers to play much music but there hooked up so when I feel like it I can crank some tunes.


----------



## nyjets28

what are those devices all the way on the right in the first pic?


----------



## dfkt

I love the Lian Li towers (I use a similar model, PC-A07), but I'm not really a fan of blue LEDs in general...


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyjets28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what are those devices all the way on the right in the first pic?_

 

I am guessing water cooling system?


----------



## cyberspyder

Koolance Exos rads.


----------



## xmas111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Koolance Exos rads._

 


 You are correct. They really help to keep the noise down when all three machines are running.


----------



## xmas111

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love the Lian Li towers (I use a similar model, PC-A07), but I'm not really a fan of blue LEDs in general... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I must admit I'm getting tired of the blue LED's to

 But the blue rectangle on the top of each machine is a pretty nice LCD readout that can be configured in a lot of ways. If your using Winamp it will give the name of the song and other info too.

 The LCD readouts come in a lot of different colors but I'm not planning to buy new ones anytime soon.


----------



## c3p0

...


----------



## jisu

Phonebook stands until I find a non-existing pair of desktop stands in Aus


----------



## TheRH

Are you running Win 7 in VM Ware?


----------



## jisu

You mean am I running Windows 7 on my mac - no, that's 2 computers in the photo.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

^^ Cool desktop images!


----------



## jisu

Thanks, thought it was fitting; both for the Mac/PC combo and general white/black theme.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Wow, parallelogram-shaped laptop? Cool. Rectangles are boring.


----------



## jisu

Not quite, camera illusion deceives many eyes.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sebhelyesfarku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, parallelogram-shaped laptop? Cool. Rectangles are boring._

 

HAHA


----------



## TheRH

This is my setup, I like it for now.


----------



## aj-kun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scrivs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That setup is seriously so freakin awesome man, big ups for that.
 Would you mind telling us what monitors, sub and amp that is?

 Would be much appreciated, want to get myself a new setup soon and I'm looking for something similar to that.

 Hope to hear from ya. Cheers._

 

I have a jerker too but i find mine is too cramped, might try to sell it on ebay, I've heard they have a quite a cult following.
BEHOLD! THE SHRINE TO THE IKEA JERKER DESK!


----------



## Jodiuh

I clicked on 4 random links, all of them 404'd.


----------



## TheRH

Anybody going to post an update of a rig?


----------



## Aynjell

I will once I get water cooling setup. You do not want to see my i5 setup. It's ghastly. Furthest from pretty.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will once I get water cooling setup. You do not want to see my i5 setup. It's ghastly. Furthest from pretty._

 

I still do no matter how hideous it is.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still do no matter how hideous it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*sigh*


----------



## fenixdown110

That doesn't look as bad as you said it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the Fallout bobblehead adds a nice touch.


----------



## TheRH

Not so bad, could use some organizing but still not bad.


----------



## Aynjell

Nothing is hooked up. I don't have the heart to hook it up when I'm just going to have to tear it back down. When I get all my fans etc, it'll loo super clean. It's just pointless to get it all fantacy when I'm just going to tear it back out again.


----------



## AmanGeorge

I just built a hutch for my desk, and have added some speakers and an HD800 to my rig, so I figured I'd upload the much-improved version here:






 Edit: I took a better picture with less cables everywhere


----------



## That dude

^Great Rig but 2 words: Cable Management...


----------



## AmanGeorge

Hahaha it's sorely needed. Any bright ideas?


----------



## fenixdown110

Zipties work well.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AmanGeorge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hahaha it's sorely needed. Any bright ideas?_

 

I have an Ikea Signum cable management basket rack thingy installed under my desk and one under a desk shelf as an attempt to do some cable management. My cable management still fails, but better than nothing.


----------



## cuba0555

Here my setup nothing hi-fi (FOR NOW)


----------



## 129207

I use my computer just for Photoshop and gaming. And allround geeking ofcourse. I don't have a real desktop audio system. Yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I move to another appartement next year I would prefer one with a dedicated audio/media room. 

 Case: Antec 902, 3x 120 blue led fan, 1x 200 blue led fan, 2x 120 Xilence fan
 Mobo: Gigabyte MA790xt-UD4P
 MEM: 4gb OCZ platinum 1333 DDR3 @ 7-7-7-16
 CPU: AM3 AMD 720BE, 4th core unlocked @ 3.4ghz
 COOLER: Scythe Mugen 2 + Scythe Slipstream 120mm fan
 GPU: XFX HD4870 512mb XXX @ 800 core/950 mem

 Monitor: NEC 20WGX2 (gaming), NEC 2490WUXi (photoshop)

 Keyboard: Logitech G11
 Mouse: Razer Lachesis

 DAC: Tascam US-122L (thinking hard about getting the uDAC)
 Speakers: Logitech Z10 (thinking hard about KRK VXT8), JBL On Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphone: Grado SR60


----------



## Jodiuh

lol, great pic

 post up that wallpaper if you don't mind


----------



## 129207

It's actually not a wallpaper. I photoshopped it in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you take a photo with the shutterspeed needed to properly light the scene the monitor is just one bright white rectangle. I found the picture of the pug on google, can't seem to find it now. Have this one instead.


----------



## Jodiuh

Booo! That one sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Jedi Pug owns him.


----------



## dfkt

Hypnotoad is not amused by Hypnodog!

 All hail Hypnotoad!


----------



## MomijiTMO

Wow that is trippy.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hypnotoad is not amused by Hypnodog!

 All hail Hypnotoad!_

 

Hoho! Winner! Thanks for providing the image too!


----------



## cuba0555

@ .Sup did you happened to have heard The Sharper Image Bluetooth Hi-Fi system. If so how do those active monitors hold up? I have them at my work place and was wondering if I should upgrade my speakers as I can get them at a good price.
 Heres a pic of them.


----------



## cuba0555

Or anyone for that matter,


----------



## .Sup

Sorry buddy, I haven't. They look well built but bluetooth is kinda turning me off. Cables are superior to wireless transmissions.


----------



## 3000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

I really like your speaker stands, did you built them yourself or bought them somewhere?


----------



## .Sup

Made them myself: http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...o-diy-56k.html I'm an industrial designer 

 Some extra pics:


----------



## jeycam

Here comes my current rig. But I'm planning on having a big upgrade, soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
 Oh, and as you can't see the desktop well - here it is:



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## ANP !!!

Although I dont have any decent audio stuffs to show off here (other then the Logitech Z5500 which is missing in this picture, cause they are wall mounted).
 Here is my rig that is awaiting a decent stereo setup. (wharfedale diamond 9.1)


----------



## .Sup

I like the lighting ANP! What does the watermark in the middle of the photo say?


----------



## Necrolic

Reserved spot for when I get my new desk, no point posting mine right now as my desk doesn't currently have room for my amp or speakers.


----------



## Aynjell

I'll have some new pictures up soon of my rig, it's not anywhere near audiophile, but you will definitely be able to tell I'm a gamer.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll have some new pictures up soon of my rig, it's not anywhere near audiophile, but you will definitely be able to tell I'm a gamer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's cool. Post em up!


----------



## RicHSAD

Testing my new camera (Fujifilm F200 EXR). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Similar to a pic I posted here before but this time with the Q40s instead of the AD900s.


----------



## TheRH

Nice picture for sure from the Fuji 200.


----------



## ANP !!!

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the lighting ANP! What does the watermark in the middle of the photo say?_

 

Thanks Sup, its my name - Abhishek N Patel (ANP > that's where I got my nick name from)


----------



## stang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ANP !!!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I dont have any decent audio stuffs to show off here (other then the Logitech Z5500 which is missing in this picture, cause they are wall mounted).
 Here is my rig that is awaiting a decent stereo setup. (wharfedale diamond 9.1)



_

 

I'm guessing that system has all the looks and no performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the specs of it? Corsair 650w psu(or is it 850w?)...great brand but where are all the watts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And ofc you built it yourself, everyone should have built their own computers, I'd be ashamed of anyone who didn't


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that system has all the looks and no performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the specs of it? Corsair 650w psu(or is it 850w?)...great brand but where are all the watts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And ofc you built it yourself, everyone should have built their own computers, I'd be ashamed of anyone who didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That looks like an HX650 for sure since the font Corsair uses makes the 6 look quite close to an 8 due to the small gap. That's not to say he couldn't be packing some serious hardware though, I have an HX750 and it can actually deliver 900W continuous according to reviews but was marked down to 750W to get the 80 PLUS Silver certification.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doctorcilantro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's cool. Post em up!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've been helping my loving girlfriend with some quests in WOW today... so been really busy.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I've held out on WoW for this long. I know I'll be one of those people who fall into a pit if I play it. Prevention is better than cure right xD.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that system has all the looks and no performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the specs of it? Corsair 650w psu(or is it 850w?)...great brand but where are all the watts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And ofc you built it yourself, everyone should have built their own computers, I'd be ashamed of anyone who didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I can't see so neither can you. However, having it's own waterkeg thing below the case is an instant win in my books.


----------



## fenixdown110

I'm done with MMO's. Single player campaigns is all I'll do now.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Never played one. Ever. I'm serious. If I can play CSS for like 10 hours straight, I'm going to die with WoW.


----------



## fenixdown110

Good. Don't start. Use that time to listen to music instead.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good. Don't start. Use that time to listen to music instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have tried twice now unsuccessfully to appreciate wow. Once a few months after it came out and again this past summer. I simply don't get it.

 *flips on MW2...bang! bang!*


----------



## ANP !!!

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing that system has all the looks and no performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the specs of it? Corsair 650w psu(or is it 850w?)...great brand but where are all the watts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And ofc you built it yourself, everyone should have built their own computers, I'd be ashamed of anyone who didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea the system is quite middle end, E8200@4ghz/4GB Gskill PI black + OCZ Platinum 2GB/DFI LP LT P35/Dell 2407 + ATI 4850 890/1200 (volt modded)/Corsair TX650 I haven't upgrade since a year, am thinking of upgrading the the whole thing and move to i9 altogether once its out, since moving from penryn > i7 wont show much difference in performance. Also get a decent GPU like the 5870/5890 and sit back for another year.


----------



## StephenPM

For what it's worth...


----------



## Szadzik

In mine you can see a part of what I have in my sig.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StephenPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For what it's worth...

http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/a.../compsound.jpg_

 

Nice set up you have there, enjoy it.


----------



## Aynjell

I suppose I should say what mine is:

 Core i5 750 at 3.2Ghz at stock volts, with turbo mode on. Cooling is water (Apogee GTZ, MCP320QP Radiator, MCR Res II, MCP355 Pump, all swiftech).
 8GB of DDR3 1600 RAM, 8, 8, 8, 24, (Has leds that blink on them with activity, blinking is random, but only based on activity, so it's a really neat thing to watch)
 DFI T3eh9 Motherboard
 Dual Western Digital Velociraptor 300GB in RAID 0.
 1TB Caviar Black for storage
 PC Power & Cooling 750
 X-Fi Titanium Champion Edition
 GTX 260 (can't remember the OC)


----------



## FallenAngel

RAID 0 - asking for trouble.


----------



## JeestersMandelbrot

Should be fine as long as he backs it up. Raid 0 is good for speed.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Exactly, You should have backups no matter what storage system you use. With this in mind RAID 0 is no big deal.


----------



## Chrome Pumpkin

StephenPM;6264883 said:
			
		

> For what it's worth...
> 
> I love that Nagato figure.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAID 0 - asking for trouble._

 

If you know what you're doing, trouble would be of 0 consequince. I have a server behind me running raid 5 on a PERC 5/i and it's begging for more drives. I can back up everything (and routinely do) to this server and have terabytes to spare.

 Trust me, I know what I'm doing. RAID 0 has it's place, but it's usually in the same building as a RAID 5 array. 

 One of the key things I like to remind people about RAID 0 is that, in the right place it's the only sensible option. Consider my case: My raid 0 is 600GB large, that's not very much space by today's standards, but it spins at 10,000RPM and has access times lower than most mechanical drives, while having more space per dollar than most solid state drives... it was honestly the best deal I could come up with for what I needed. 600GB just isn't enough to hold movies, music, and other data that needs to be fairly persistent.

 Since those two disks are high quality drives almost clandestine for RAID 0 (enthusiasts have run raptor class WD drives in RAID 0 main drive setups for years), I'm less at risk. Take this a step further I have 0 critical data on these drives, they're strictly for game installs, and my software. The only thing that might be worth backing up off my drives is my steam profile (almost 200GB by now, and saves time downloading my games again), and my save games. 

 Everyone should know that RAID 0 is less safe than running a single drive, and should only be used in scenarios where data is not critical. So asking for trouble, some people might be... but not me. Trust me, I know what I'm doing.

 Also, I've never had a WD drive actaully fail. If it came good, it was invincible. My 74GB raptor in my server (for OS and whatever programs it's gotta run) I've had for almost 5 years. But again, I tend to run drives like that (old or non-safe configurations) in a situation where they're simply not critical. The only thing I got going that's asking for trouble is water cooling, considering my overclock it's not worth the trouble, but I'll keep at it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good. Don't start. Use that time to listen to music instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WoW is the best time for me to listen to music.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *StephenPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For what it's worth...




_

 

Is that Yuki from Suzumiya Haruhi in a bunny girl getup?


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chrome Pumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I love that Nagato figure._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that Yuki from Suzumiya Haruhi in a bunny girl getup?_

 

All the nice gear in this picture and all you guys can comment on is some silly little figurine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6264883-post1275.html

 Nice setup, Stephen. It looks sweet, bet it sounds sweeter|


----------



## fenixdown110

The setup is nice too!


----------



## Shike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that Yuki from Suzumiya Haruhi in a bunny girl getup?_

 

One of the first things I noticed too.

 It's a FREEing Yuki, unless it's a recast.


----------



## StephenPM

@mrarroyo, scott_d_m,

 Thank you. It's taken me many years of buying used, clearance, sales, etc. to put it together and frankly the whole lot wouldn't sell for enough to buy a decent amp these days, but it pleases my ears almost every day and I guess that's what matters.

 @Chrome Pumpkin, fenixdown110, Shike,

 +100 points for good eyesight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's Freeings's Nagato Yuki alright. Makes the wife's eyes roll, but I get a kick out of it.


----------



## FallenAngel

Makes sense to a degree, as long as you backup everything. I just stick to my 150GB Raptor for O/S, suits my needs. Another 500GB storage is plenty for data.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Makes sense to a degree, as long as you backup everything. I just stick to my 150GB Raptor for O/S, suits my needs. Another 500GB storage is plenty for data._

 

The raid box is going abit overboard, but it supports not just me, but also my girlfriend. Wouldn't want to lose priceless memories, you know?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Nuforce USB, Denon AH-D 7000, Apple Lossless, Simple


----------



## euphoracle

UGH do want >D1000


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_RAID 0 - asking for trouble._

 

Agreed. Last month I had my main desktops dual raptors lose RAID consistency. There's nothing I can't live wo/ on them, but it's just a PITA. I've since decided to turn them into a mirror.

 In addition to that, overclocking has been replaced w/ C1E and a stock running video card. I've ditched 2 louder fans as well. I'm even thinking hard about switching from my big crazy stacker 810 to a more laid back P183. 

 Getting older (31 now) has made me see how much of a hassle overclocking, RAID 0, futzing w/ stuff can be. I now have a 360 for games and hobby life's been made much simpler.


----------



## JackeShan

My little secret place..


----------



## Jodiuh

Dare I ask about the pink article of...um...clothing?


----------



## JackeShan

Haha, I had to clean of some dust. Was a bit... messy


----------



## Bina

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Redcarmoose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Nuforce USB, Denon AH-D 7000, Apple Lossless, Simple_

 


 It is Nuforce ICOn HDP?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bína* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is Nuforce ICOn HDP?_

 


 Yes the Icon which I found used for $185.oo usd. I really like this configuration.


----------



## JIGF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The-One* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Presenting...




_

 

Wow, first time I see SVS just like mine on a picture from someone else


----------



## cyberspyder

AHHH Herman Miller AHHHH


----------



## Bredin

I think something went wrong with the production of that keyboard, and that mouse is like turned the wrong way TWICE.


----------



## lawrywild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Getting older (31 now) has made me see how much of a hassle overclocking, RAID 0, futzing w/ stuff can be. I now have a 360 for games and hobby life's been made much simpler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol yeah, I hit that about a year ago (I've just turned 20) but I was overclocking and benching since I was like 13..


----------



## Bojamijams

Man you guys are quitters.. I've been overclocking since 16, am 28 now, and can't leave a single component alone without overclocking it.. takes about 2 days of testing to make sure its stable and then once finetuned, is perfect


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bredin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think something went wrong with the production of that keyboard, and that mouse is like turned the wrong way TWICE._

 

It's the Matrix.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lawrywild* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol yeah, I hit that about a year ago (I've just turned 20) but I was overclocking and benching since I was like 13.._

 

Haha. I'm sure you still have buds and LAN party friends that freak out about it too, then, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems so ridiculous now looking @ a buddy of mine that paid over $250 for a pair of water blocks for his GTX 285's. Although he is getting better...finally ditched the EIGHT drive RAID 0 array.


----------



## lawrywild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man you guys are quitters.. I've been overclocking since 16, am 28 now, and can't leave a single component alone without overclocking it.. takes about 2 days of testing to make sure its stable and then once finetuned, is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Mate I used to balance my PC out the window in winter to get the coldest air possible when benching 3dmark.. I *almost* bought a custom phase change unit when I was 14 and used to spend WEEKS tweaking the bios to get a few extra marks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to solder volt mods onto every piece of hardware I owned too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got into it after I injured myself skateboarding and couldn't skate for months so ended up finding overclocking to spend my time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HWBOT - lawrywild hwbot profile ^^

 edit: Oh but I still have my CPU overclocked, but just conservatively with low volts nowadays (Q6600 @ 3Ghz)


----------



## punkaroo

Here's my very large setup; pic isn't the best, as I couldn't get it straight on:


----------



## Aynjell

I see what a goom.


----------



## punkaroo

A what now?


----------



## 3000

Really like the mousepad, that's very nice!


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punkaroo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my very large setup; pic isn't the best, as I couldn't get it straight on:




_

 

Nice set-up, Punkaroo. 

 Grado's, Millet MiniMax, Rotel, HeadAmp and Paradigm. Very close to my set-up, except I swapped out the Paradigm's for Quads.


----------



## SilverBlade

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice set-up, Punkaroo. 

 Grado's, Millet MiniMax, Rotel, HeadAmp and Paradigm. Very close to my set-up, except I swapped out the Paradigm's for Quads._

 

Are you using the headphone amp as a volume control for the speakers?


----------



## scott_d_m

Not Quite. My MiniMax is connected to the tape outs of my rotel pre-amp.


----------



## Bojamijams

Cool setup Pat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dig it.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punkaroo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my very large setup; pic isn't the best, as I couldn't get it straight on:




_

 

I've been looking for desktop speaker stands for a long time now and yours would fit my needs. Where did you get them and at what price?
 I don't want to spend more than 30$ on them.


----------



## punkaroo

That's not a HeadAmp; it's an EC/SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm borrowing it until I can decide whether or not I want to buy it!

 As for the speaker stands, I got them from a fellow head-fier, however, I bought an identical second pair off a guy on CanuckAudioMart for $35 Canadian, shipping included. Here's a new listing he's put up:

Mdf Wood speaker stands...brand new...$35 shipped - Canuck Audio Mart


----------



## scott_d_m

Actually, I was referring to your Pico.

 My current set-up: Head-fi - a set on Flickr

 Speakers: Quad 11L
 Amps: Rotel RC-972 Pre, Rotel RB-970BX Power
 Head Amp: Millet Hybrid MiniMax
 Dac: HeadRoom Ultra Micro Dac
 Headphones: Grado HF-2, Sennheisser HD555
 TV: 32" Samsung LCD
 Blu-Ray: Sony BDP-S560
 Xbox 360

 Bookshelf

 TT: Denon DP-40F w/ Denon DL-160 cart, Rega Fono Mini
 Nitty Gritty Record Doctor ll record cleaning machine


----------



## TheRH

Can we get a lil more details on what is in the picture.


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can we get a lil more details on what is in the picture._

 

Details were added to my OP as per your request.


----------



## TheRH

Sounds like a nice setup


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punkaroo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my very large setup; pic isn't the best, as I couldn't get it straight on:





_

 

If those 5se's sound anything like my dad's 11se's then they must sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should clean up my room so that I can take a picture, another day


----------



## punkaroo

Gear is in my sig, but I will re-type it.

 Rotel 810a integrated amp
 Devilsound DAC
 Paradigm 5se speakers
 Eddie Current EC/SS amp (on loan)
 Millet Hybrid amp
 Pico DAC only

 I'm extremely pleased with the Paradigm speakers; they sound absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## Neet

Building an audio setup to the left of my PC soon. Will post again once complete.


----------



## TheRH

that is a cool desk. What is that?


----------



## Neet

Thanks it's high-gloss sprayed MDF.


----------



## TheRH

Oh ok, looks really nice.


----------



## sparkplug

my current setup, excuse the rubbish 3.2mb phone cam, but will get a proper cam in the future when I get a job:







 2x KRK Rokit RP5 G2 active speakers

 1x Sennheiser HD25 , they are a bit faulty now, but had them over 4 years.
 The cable needs replacing as it cuts out sometimes, and the ear pads and head bands is trashed and are falling apart. I know they are all user replaceable but they don't come cheap.

 1x 5m Nikkai ofc headphone extension lead. 

 2x Dell 17 inch LCD monitors

 Custom built old pc that I'll show later, but needs a serious upgrade.

 Motherboard is fairly new and take up to 8GB memory and has 6 PCI slots and 1 AGP slot, about 12 fan sockets.
 Running on 1GB currently and is too slow.
 Only got a 120gb Maxtor hard drive in there about 40gb full, pathetic I know, but I don't see the need for a huge hard drive just yet. 
 EZ Cool 550W ATX PSU with dual fans.
 Pentium 4 2.8ghz processor with extreme edition cpu fan
 NVIDIA Geforce FX 5600 256mb graphics card (with fan) I don't play games on the pc so don't care as I got a PS3, WII and 32 inch Samsung LCD HD screen in my bedroom
 Creative Sound Blaster Live! Value (WDM) soundcard
 Win XP Home (official) 
 phillips dvd dual layer re-writer
 large case fan

 Desk is ultra solid 25mm birch plywood resting on a solid metal filling cabinet underneath on each side and it's bolted to the wall behind it too.
 Paint is a bit of a mess, so going to strip it back to the bare wood in the summer. 
 Then got some thick green glass on top of that for looks and acoustic purposes and it wipes clean too.

 Gonna buy more memory at some point and a better, faster processor if my motherboard allows it.

 At the moment I'm saving up for a decent active sub, as I blew the last one that was some white van junk.

 Either it's gonna be Adam Sub 7 Pro or KRK 10S

 Will hear both and see which one I prefer, as I listen to extremely bass heavy music but the room is small about 3m by 2m. It's gonna be hard to decide as show rooms are normally huge.
 And once you bought a subwoofer, most stores don't let you return them if you don't like it.

 I do need one as I noticed since I'm not using a sub anymore, my KRK RP5 5 inch cones move about way too much and even make a clicking sound occasionally which sounds like they are bottoming out.
 So don't want to blow them.
 It's reggae causing that to happen.


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sparkplug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_snip_

 

What The **** is going on in your wallpaper


----------



## MomijiTMO

Anime dude eating something? What is that something. Sorta looks like an octopus but don't they have blue blood? 

 Maybe a dog?

 -splodes-


----------



## sparkplug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An update. Mine is taking shape.






_

 

That setup and room design is absolutely breathtaking!!! 

 And the way it's painted and how the wooden desk and units stand gives it a bright and airy look to the room.

 And would also say the screen savers and quality looking speakers and headphones add to that lushness.


----------



## purposeofreason

Not the best audio wise, but I'm working on that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And because I always get asked this, no, dust is not a problem with the torture rack.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Eh dust was always a huge problem for me. Nothing a can of compressed air can't fix


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *purposeofreason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I love how you don't have lights in your computer, I find LED's to look so tacky.


----------



## Mojo777

Have been away for awhile and got rid of everything. This is my simple but clean setup right now. Love my new mac, sorry


----------



## Mojo777

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sparkplug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That setup and room design is absolutely breathtaking!!! 

 And the way it's painted and how the wooden desk and units stand gives it a bright and airy look to the room.

 And would also say the screen savers and quality looking speakers and headphones add to that lushness._

 

Nice setup, who makes that table clamp headpohone holder. I need one.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mojo777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice setup, who makes that table clamp headpohone holder. I need one._

 

sennheiser


----------



## Rossini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr. B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know... the speakers... that's why I'm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Description + Zoom




_

 

I know I'm digging up a rather old picture here... but just wanted to say I don't think those speakers are half-bad, particularly given their small footprint and especially if complemented by a decent headphone rig.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Still need a Dac. Looking for a Proton or might use the Eastern Electric DAC when it gets here instead of at home.

 This is my lowly office space which I share; actually I shouldn't say that...it's cozy for corporate : D


----------



## jsplice

A few quick sloppy shots of the system. Not enough lighting in the room, so they didn't turn out too well:


----------



## MomijiTMO

Placing the k702s on top of the Raptor's psu is a great way to burn them in


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few quick sloppy shots of the system. Not enough lighting in the room, so they didn't turn out too well:
_

 

you bought a near $500 amp for $180 Headphones?


----------



## hockeyb213

He just bought denon d7000's.


----------



## AmanGeorge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you bought a near $500 amp for $180 Headphones?_

 

Hey, if you like your $180 headphones....

 Until recently I was using probably $1,500+ of equipment behind my K701, which is $250 new.


----------



## DC5Zilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you bought a near $500 amp for $180 Headphones?_

 

What's wrong with that? I power my GS-1000i with $2750 amp


----------



## grawk

Your headphones will, in most situations, be the least expensive part of your rig. True with speakers too.


----------



## fenixdown110

If your amp costs less than your headphones, it's probably not enough to drive them properly.


----------



## Baird GoW

Even though i have never really had a "High impedance" headphone to back up my next statement I think I am still right (especially when it come to lower end equipment). ex. (BTW these are not lower end examples) EF-5 and the Elekit (which is what he is using) powers HE-5, compass powers HD600 and 650, a NuForce Icon Mobile ($100) can even power lower impedance headphones like HFI 780 ($200 ish) and even my Pro 900 ($400 ish) pretty well. IMHO 1st most important thing is the headphone 2nd DAC (If high impedance a dac and amp are equally important) 3rd Amp.

 In conclusion I think your DAC and AMP together should only cost double the amount you paid for your headphone at most (Until you really start spending loads of money then the game changes a little).


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DC5Zilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's wrong with that? I power my GS-1000i with $2750 amp_

 

I agree with you I am powering jh-13's with amps/dacs that cause many times their pricetag


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DC5Zilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's wrong with that? I power my GS-1000i with $2750 amp_

 

That in my opinion is HIGH END which is a different story

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree with you I am powering jh-13's with amps/dacs that cause many times their pricetag_

 

IEM = have no idea about but $1000 for an IEM seems high end too


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That in my opinion is HIGH END which is a different story



 IEM = have no idea about but $1000 for an IEM seems high end too_

 

Heh the jh-13's are most certainly high end they compete with pretty much every headphone on the market up to and including hd800's, o2's etc...


 I feel like the headphones should be first priority and until you max them out should be the best component in a rig


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He just bought denon d7000's._

 

Brad is right, I did just buy some D7000s that will be delivered tomorrow. So I guess that can pretty much end the argument from my end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also think this is the first time I've ever started a debate with just a picture.


----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If your amp costs less than your headphones, it's probably not enough to drive them properly._

 

For the most part true, but not so for some brands such as Denon and Grado. Denon and Grado's can be driven fully off of a $200 amp. Of course sound will improve as the amp improves, but there's no need to spend $900 to get amazing sound out of them, it'll just be incremental improvements after a point.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If your amp costs less than your headphones, it's probably not enough to drive them properly._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the most part true, but not so for some brands such as Denon and Grado. Denon and Grado's can be driven fully off of a $200 amp. Of course sound will improve as the amp improves, but there's no need to spend $900 to get amazing sound out of them, it'll just be incremental improvements after a point._

 

I really agree with this point. One of the things I've found to be really true about this is, most 32-64 are entry level headphones, so it makes sense for amplifiers designed for headphones at this point should also be entry level priced. Sure, some exceptions to the rule exist, in fact some of the most expensive headphones on the market would sound really good coming off my current amp, an LD I+... but I'm sure it still needs a lot of tube rolling, and opa rolling to make me happy.

 At any rate, the one thing I meant to say is, some low impedence headphones are really expensive, and that is not the norm... and I know in my situation, my amp is cheaper than my cans... sort of.

 If you think about it, LD I+ (140$ shipped), (tube, opa replacement, usually no more than 40), herbie's tube dampers (around 55, but I paid a lot less) so already my amp if you think about it the right way is more... but it's not more expensive when I bought it. But that still only brings me to about 250$ on the high end, and my cans cost me about 320$. Still seems like a good combo, already really tired of stock opa, though.


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few quick sloppy shots of the system. Not enough lighting in the room, so they didn't turn out too well:

 [IG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/glistajw/CIMG1554.jpg[/IMG]


 [IG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/glistajw/CIMG1556.jpg[/IMG]


 [IG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/glistajw/CIMG1557.jpg[/IMG]_

 

Where d'ya get that wicked jimmy page poster?


----------



## defrew

Hi, new here.


----------



## jsplice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where d'ya get that wicked jimmy page poster? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My girlfriend actually drew that for me for Christmas last year. I was hoping someone would ask


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My girlfriend actually drew that for me for Christmas last year. I was hoping someone would ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

can your girlfriend be my girlfriend?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jsplice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Brad is right, I did just buy some D7000s that will be delivered tomorrow. So I guess that can pretty much end the argument from my end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also think this is the first time I've ever started a debate with just a picture._

 

lol I forgot you got D7000s... your the guy from my pro 900 deal thread


----------



## Headphony

Photographs aren't very good, but you get the idea...

 Location 1:
 Headphone set-up: PC/Foobar -> Bel Canto USB Link -> Lavry DA10 -> RudiStor RPX33 EV-08 -> ATH-W5000
 Loudspeaker set-up: PC/Foobar -> Benchmark DAC1 USB -> D-Sonic Magnum S500 (2x ICEpower500ASP) -> Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1 / Sound Organisation Z1 stands

 The original idea was to use the PS3 with Linux installed and 320GB hard-drive as the computer feeding the DAC1, but the usability was very poor. Now the PS3 is CD transport.






 Location 2:
 Headphone set-up: PC/Foobar -> Valab NOS DAC -> Graham Slee "Green" Solo -> Grado RS1i & HF2
 Loudspeaker set-up: PC/Foobar -> Bel Canto USB Link -> Mytek Stereo96 DAC -> Abrahamsen V2 -> Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE / Custom Design RS302 stands


----------



## jvs

Five years old by now. Epia ME6000 fanless mini-itx motherboard. Enclosure made from an old cassette deck with a custom-made aluminium front plate.


----------



## FallenCow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Photographs aren't very good, but you get the idea...

 Location 1:
 Headphone set-up: PC/Foobar -> Bel Canto USB Link -> Lavry DA10 -> RudiStor RPX33 EV-08 -> ATH-W5000
 Loudspeaker set-up: PC/Foobar -> Benchmark DAC1 USB -> D-Sonic Magnum S500 (2x ICEpower500ASP) -> Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1 / Sound Organisation Z1 stands

 The original idea was to use the PS3 with Linux installed and 320GB hard-drive as the computer feeding the DAC1, but the usability was very poor. Now the PS3 is CD transport.

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/7927/27062009283.jpg

 Location 2:
 Headphone set-up: PC/Foobar -> Valab NOS DAC -> Graham Slee "Green" Solo -> Grado RS1i & HF2
 Loudspeaker set-up: PC/Foobar -> Bel Canto USB Link -> Mytek Stereo96 DAC -> Abrahamsen V2 -> Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE / Custom Design RS302 stands
http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/7711/p1000117w.jpg_

 

Glad to see that I'm not the only Ascend Acoustics fan here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I love my Sierras but unfortunately I can't play them loudly all of the time. Any recommendations for headphones that have a similar type of sound?


----------



## hockeyb213

bit messy but it is good for now


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bit messy but it is good for now



















_

 

In what way is this messy?


----------



## hockeyb213

wires aren't really nicely controlled


----------



## punk_guy182

Nice rig!
 What does this big black box with air vents on top do in the audio chain?


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice rig!
 What does this big black box with air vents on top do in the audio chain?_

 

If you are referring to the one with the single orange LED, I would assume that is the power supply for the B22.


----------



## hockeyb213

Yes the picture of the smaller chasis with the orange light is the Sigma 22 psu for the beta 22


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes the picture of the smaller chasis with the orange light is the Sigma 22 psu for the beta 22 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah my dream amp. I can only imagine how that setup must sound.


----------



## Takkei

My setup is probably considered weak compared to all you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a subwoofer my dad built underneath my desk, can't see it in this picture though.


----------



## Aynjell

Here is some updated pics of my rig looking half decent.


----------



## Headphony

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad to see that I'm not the only Ascend Acoustics fan here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I love my Sierras but unfortunately I can't play them loudly all of the time. Any recommendations for headphones that have a similar type of sound?_

 

That's a tough call. The Sierra's have deeper bass and a bit better soundstaging capabilities than the CMT-340's, but the 340's have stunningly transparent mid-range, which not many headphones can match. I've been really impressed by the versatility, value, and performance of the Shure SRH840's recently.


----------



## hockeyb213

Went out and got some rokit 6's today already moved them but it gives you a idea


----------



## lwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RobLikesBrunch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 


 Ewwwww ATI ?!?

 j/k


----------



## MomijiTMO

LiLi <3


----------



## slytown

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went out and got some rokit 6's today already moved them but it gives you a idea _

 

I like them a lot for what they cost. I really got them to play my dance tracks really loud and they work great. I don't think they really need a sub, especially the 8s wouldn't.






 I sold this computer off to get the laptop above. I broke my Asus board and I didn't feel like building a new computer.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slytown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like them a lot for what they cost. I really got them to play my dance tracks really loud and they work great. I don't think they really need a sub, especially the 8s wouldn't.






 I sold this computer off to get the laptop above. I broke my Asus board and I didn't feel like building a new computer.














_

 


 For what they are they really are fantastic. I haven't decided whether or not I want the sub yet I was planning on using them a lot for gaming as well so it may pay to grab a sub but for now I am enjoying them a lot very good speakers built to a cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 feeding them unbalanced off my da11 or balanced through the loop out on my b22


----------



## slytown

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmitageIII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










 Almost done. My first post also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just picked up some AD700's. A good start. Now just waiting for my sound card _

 

I've never seen white done that well. Very nice. The CPU and ATX look great separated like that.


----------



## hockeyb213

Revised rig without the laptop on the desk as well as the jh-13's


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ewwwww ATI ?!?

 j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 [mg]http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu301/Green_Hal/DSCF2053.jpg[/img]

 img]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y251/Luke9583/DSCF2496.jpg[/img]

 [mg]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y251/Luke9583/DSCF2502.jpg[/img]_

 

and i jizz in my pants


----------



## fiber404

Updated pics:






 HP lp2475w 24" on a Shuttle C2Q Q6600 / 4GB RAM / 640 & 500GB. The monitors are JBL LSR4328P's. The subwoofer is a JBL LSR43212SP. All connected via S/PDIF.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Here is my set up:







 Upclose (concrete stabs with paper towels around it are holding the speakers):






 The right side of me (all stuff is under my bed, the bed is very high): 






 I'm using the speakers right now, when I want to use the Grados I just plug it in the Marantz.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_















 Revised rig without the laptop on the desk as well as the jh-13's_

 

Do you enjoy your KRKs as much as I do?


----------



## snik

my setup:














 Hardware in the PC:
 i7 920 @ 3,6ghz
 6GB Corsair Dominator
 3TB Storage + 300GB OS Disk @ 10 000RPM (VelociRaptor)
 Radeon HD 5870
 22" LCD

 Not packed with audiophile hardware yet, but so far I'm loving my K701 + Canamp combo. Now I'm just waiting for my first DAC to arrive, the Valab.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Here's my simple setup while at home for break. Pardon the mess please and ignore the Aiwa stereo since I don't use it anymore.

 PC>Gamma Y1 DAC>My dad's old Sherwood S7100A receiver>>Quart One speakers


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazerboy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my simple setup while at home for break. Pardon the mess please and ignore the Aiwa stereo since I don't use it anymore.

 PC>Gamma Y1 DAC>My dad's old Sherwood S7100A receiver>>Quart One speakers




_

 

I love that wallpaper. I'm using it as well.


----------



## HeatFan12

Some kick@ss setups all around, no doubt...



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Beautiful build on that B22.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slytown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like them a lot for what they cost. I really got them to play my dance tracks really loud and they work great. I don't think they really need a sub, especially the 8s wouldn't.


 I sold this computer off to get the laptop above. I broke my Asus board and I didn't feel like building a new computer.




_

 


 Another big-time Guinness fan here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great rig too...


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you enjoy your KRKs as much as I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love them lol I changed it again and raised them to ear level and turned them inward a bit to face me a bit more.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeatFan12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some kick@ss setups all around, no doubt...





 Beautiful build on that B22.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Another big-time Guinness fan here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great rig too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you! I agree it is one of the nicest b22's I have seen. Wish someone would pick up this gorgeous unit already so I can blow even more cash on audio gear lol.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love them lol I changed it again and raised them to ear level and turned them inward a bit to face me a bit more._

 

ha I have them set the same way!


----------



## hockeyb213

Just got the msfl elton john greatest hits gold cd today and I have been rocking out all afternoon on my rig it is SO good lol.


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love that wallpaper. I'm using it as well.




_

 

Where can I get that wallpaper?


----------



## dfkt




----------



## CANiSLAYu

I think I win for largest mousepad to keyboard ratio  (to give some idea of scale, that's a 30" monitor)











 Computer is underneath the desk:


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

wow nice and clean setup there.


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That is one neat looking cable management system. The whole case design looks remarkably clean, even better than the antec it rips off


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CANiSLAYu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I win for largest mousepad to keyboard ratio  (to give some idea of scale, that's a 30" monitor)

http://i46.tinypic.com/35d7282.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/rbxitg.jpg

 Computer is underneath the desk:
http://i49.tinypic.com/15wm1cn.jpg_

 

Über clean rig. Really nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Plenty powerful Mac Pro as well.


----------



## St3ve

My humble sound corner. The desk is a bit small for the monitors at the moment due to sharing the room with the GF.


----------



## demo1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CANiSLAYu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I win for largest mousepad to keyboard ratio  (to give some idea of scale, that's a 30" monitor)




_

 

Wow that's a really nice setup. What kind of speakers are those? They look neat.


----------



## Bojamijams

Audioengine A2's

 And yes, you definetly win the mousepad award


----------



## Budgie

CANiSLAYu- you could just adjust the pointer acceleration setting and get a smaller mousepad.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Über clean rig. Really nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Plenty powerful Mac Pro as well._

 

Thanks! Use a lot of Photoshop, hence the monitor and the rig. Probably still overkill almost 2 years later, but that's the American way right?  System should definitely have some longevity for my use though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that's a really nice setup. What kind of speakers are those? They look neat._

 

Yep, Audioengine A2's as Bojamijams pointed out. Sitting on the Audioengine ADS1 speaker stands made for them. I really like them so far! Fantastic size with the small package. Wish I could add a sub to complete the low end, but I don't really have the room on the floor and it's a shared wall (condo) and my neighbor is a crotchety old lady that likes to complain, so it's not much of a possibility  So that's where the headphones come in! Definitely the best computer speakers I've ever had in terms of quality/clarity of sound.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Budgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CANiSLAYu- you could just adjust the pointer acceleration setting and get a smaller mousepad. _

 

Hehehe  True reason is the wood veneer of the desk was picking up a lot of the oils from my skin and fingerprints and whatnot and I got tired of cleaning it all the time to keep it neat. Problem solved! I know you were joking, but on a somewhat related topic, the mouse acceleration is really my only complaint about Macs (I switched like 3.5 years ago). I wished mice in OS X behaved like they do in Windows


----------



## c3p0




----------



## momomo6789

way to clean, its almost disturbing.


----------



## logwed

Wow. Incredibly clean, man!


----------



## dishkyun




----------



## MomijiTMO

Looks very different from before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







_

 

what is that silver box in the glass enclosure


----------



## MomijiTMO

Looks like this.


----------



## kunalraiker

I was feeling the chasis will be about 90% of the cost, then the actual parts inside, so much for a DAC.

 How nice or bad can a DAC really be.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Well I don't think it's that bad but welcome to HiFi prices


----------



## c3p0

Thanks for your kind words guys. I would highly recommend the qbd76. Tested a few dacs, this one was the best.


----------



## BryanP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you know what you're doing, trouble would be of 0 consequince. I have a server behind me running raid 5 on a PERC 5/i and it's begging for more drives. I can back up everything (and routinely do) to this server and have terabytes to spare.

 Trust me, I know what I'm doing. RAID 0 has it's place, but it's usually in the same building as a RAID 5 array. 

 One of the key things I like to remind people about RAID 0 is that, in the right place it's the only sensible option. Consider my case: My raid 0 is 600GB large, that's not very much space by today's standards, but it spins at 10,000RPM and has access times lower than most mechanical drives, while having more space per dollar than most solid state drives... it was honestly the best deal I could come up with for what I needed. 600GB just isn't enough to hold movies, music, and other data that needs to be fairly persistent.

 Since those two disks are high quality drives almost clandestine for RAID 0 (enthusiasts have run raptor class WD drives in RAID 0 main drive setups for years), I'm less at risk. Take this a step further I have 0 critical data on these drives, they're strictly for game installs, and my software. The only thing that might be worth backing up off my drives is my steam profile (almost 200GB by now, and saves time downloading my games again), and my save games. 

 Everyone should know that RAID 0 is less safe than running a single drive, and should only be used in scenarios where data is not critical. So asking for trouble, some people might be... but not me. Trust me, I know what I'm doing.

*Also, I've never had a WD drive actaully fail*. If it came good, it was invincible. My 74GB raptor in my server (for OS and whatever programs it's gotta run) I've had for almost 5 years. But again, I tend to run drives like that (old or non-safe configurations) in a situation where they're simply not critical. The only thing I got going that's asking for trouble is water cooling, considering my overclock it's not worth the trouble, but I'll keep at it._

 

In my old rig I was running 2x36GB WD Raptors for over 3 years @ RAID 0 and had no problems nor failures.

 In fact, I've had tons of systems with RAID 0 configurations (mainly for performance) and none of them had failing hard drives.

 I agree 100% that if the data on the array isn't important, there is absolutely no need to use mirroring/redundancy methods. However, people shouldn't act as if RAID 0 is a "big risk" (from a general P.O.V.). It is definitely a riskier "RAID" method since one can argue it's not fail-safe in any way, but it doesn't make any implications on the longevity of the array. That pretty much boils down to the HDs being used.

 Ironically, I've had more Maxtor single drives (of varying sizes) fail on me than any of my Raptor arrays.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like this._

 

Not a bad way to spend $5,000


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BryanP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my old rig I was running 2x36GB WD Raptors for over 3 years @ RAID 0 and had no problems nor failures.

 In fact, I've had tons of systems with RAID 0 configurations (mainly for performance) and none of them had failing hard drives.

 I agree 100% that if the data on the array isn't important, there is absolutely no need to use mirroring/redundancy methods. However, people shouldn't act as if RAID 0 is a "big risk" (from a general P.O.V.). It is definitely a riskier "RAID" method since one can argue it's not fail-safe in any way, but it doesn't make any implications on the longevity of the array. That pretty much boils down to the HDs being used.

 Ironically, I've had more Maxtor single drives (of varying sizes) fail on me than any of my Raptor arrays._

 

I don't think most people realize that raptors are typically "entry level enterprise drives", and that means that they're practically invincible. They're designed to compete head to head against whatever is the industry standard for speed and reliability, and at the moment, that is SAS drives. VR's do great in a home environment.

 I will say this: I have been recently bitten by western digital. Their decision to practically BLOCK raid on their drives means that I probably won't be looking at their products in the future. They want their customers to buy their RAID edition drives for high end RAID's. My RAID 5 won't last more than 2 days as it stands because of TREL, which is a feature WD drives have to have to cooperate with RAID cards. 3 of my drives had it, and the newest one does not. They changed the product without changing the model number, and as far as I'm concerned, this means they'll lose my business when I decide to buy "RAID edition" drives.

 Samsung is looking good, though.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Just don't buy Seagate drives. I've had 6 fail on me so far.


----------



## germanium

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BryanP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my old rig I was running 2x36GB WD Raptors for over 3 years @ RAID 0 and had no problems nor failures.

 In fact, I've had tons of systems with RAID 0 configurations (mainly for performance) and none of them had failing hard drives.

 I agree 100% that if the data on the array isn't important, there is absolutely no need to use mirroring/redundancy methods. However, people shouldn't act as if RAID 0 is a "big risk" (from a general P.O.V.). It is definitely a riskier "RAID" method since one can argue it's not fail-safe in any way, but it doesn't make any implications on the longevity of the array. That pretty much boils down to the HDs being used.

 Ironically, I've had more Maxtor single drives (of varying sizes) fail on me than any of my Raptor arrays._

 

Raid 0 drives can fail without the drives themselves failing. A single power failure can break the raid if informaion is being written at the time. Blue screens due to system crashes can cause this also. I've had this happen even though there was nothing wrong with the drives. 

 When working with RAID0 *ALWAYS HAVE A CURRENT BACKUP*.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *germanium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Raid 0 drives can fail without the drives themselves failing. A single power failure can break the raid if informaion is being written at the time. Blue screens due to system crashes can cause this also. I've had this happen even though there was nothing wrong with the drives. 

 When working with RAID0 *ALWAYS HAVE A CURRENT BACKUP*._

 

This may be true, but there's one little feature in windows you can disable that in my case improves performance, and also improves stability. While I was overclocking, everytime my PC crashed I ended up having to do a file system check, what I came to realize was that unchucking "Enable Write Back Caching" improved performance in most benchmarks slightly and gave my WinSAT an extra .1 boost (since my HD was the limiting factor). After that, I realized it was just the best possible compromise, more speed, more stability, more safety.


 But seriously, You guys are a laugh a minute, you know that? Who needs a current back up of installed files when you can every so easily just reinstall the game in the event of a failure.

 I store nothing on my raid 0 except files related to playing games and launching software. The exception is save games. This means that my "Curent Backup" is usually abuot 3-4 GB, and can be copied back into place after a reinstall of windows, and then I'm up and running again. I also backup my steam directory, strictly because it's just such a HUGE and massive collection of games (worth well over a thousand bucks, and occupies up to 300GB).


 "Current Backup" is for people who don't know where to put their files.


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just don't buy Seagate drives. I've had 6 fail on me so far._

 

So true. Never EVER buy Seagate.


----------



## bik2101

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true. Never EVER buy Seagate._

 

Western Digital FTW!!!


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Western Digital FTW!!!_

 

I will not be buying their RAID drives since they screwed me with their caviar blacks. They took away that 1 little feature that made RAID even possible.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just don't buy Seagate drives. I've had 6 fail on me so far._

 

I'll attest to that.


----------



## hockeyb213

I have had good luck with WD so far except for my desktop drive failing after only being used for 6 months. That was a bit lame. But yeah seagate has big time failure issues


----------



## dean0




----------



## unl3a5h3d

Dean0 what speakers are those? Thanks.


----------



## dean0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *unl3a5h3d* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dean0 what speakers are those? Thanks._

 

Wharfedale 9.1 in Rosewood


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wharfedale 9.1 in Rosewood_

 

Sweet, thanks. Those are some gorgeous speakers.


----------



## bixby

another user of concrete or cinder block. I like it!

  Quote:


 Upclose (concrete stabs with paper towels around it are holding the speakers):


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dean0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wharfedale 9.1 in Rosewood_

 

Wharfedale is a mass-market speaker brand in the UK, right? I don't see those around the USA very much. Does anyone know if that brand is comparable to, say, Polk or Infinity?


----------



## bixby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wharfedale is a mass-market speaker brand in the UK, right? I don't see those around the USA very much. Does anyone know if that brand is comparable to, say, Polk or Infinity?_

 

Wharfedale is available in the US. Not a bad speaker line. You just have to look beyond the big box guys. Most of what the big box guys sell is way over priced for what you can get elsewhere. I spent hours at one yellow and blue box store listening to all sorts of speakers up to $3k a pair and *I would not buy any* even at one quarter of their asking price.

 My preference runs to PSB in the reasonable price ranges. I just picked up a pair of Image B25s for my desktop setup. Very neutral and works very well in my setup. Much better than the 3X as expensive French monitors I had been using. 

 Another line to check out is Energy.


----------



## punk_guy182

Yeah PSB make pretty good speakers for the price. I own the B25 aswell and I like 'em but if you want more bass I recommend flourstanding speakers. Also NHT is pretty good.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Yeah concrete is the cheapest way to isolate the speakers from the desk. I also move the speakers closer to me and it did improve the bass and the over all sound quality. 

 Not bad for $5.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HyperDuel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah concrete is the cheapest way to isolate the speakers from the desk. I also move the speakers closer to me and it did improve the bass and the over all sound quality. 

 Not bad for $5._

 

Need to make some cloth covers for them though! I'd be worried about marring of the wood (both the desk and speakers) though the paper towels.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Or if you have some spare change go get a couple of 12" x 12" slabs of granite or marble. Those would isolate well and look good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just don't buy Seagate drives. I've had 6 fail on me so far._

 

It's the complete opposite for me, the only problem I've ever had with a Seagate drive was the ST31500341AS and I knew it had firmware issues when I bought it, so I assumed the risk myself. I now have 3 of these drives in RAID 5 and not an issue since the first one. I still have a 6 year old Maxtor (!!!) drive still working, in addition to 2 Seagate 7200.10 320GBs about 2.5 years old and a 7200.8 160GB about 4 years old. With Western Digital, I've lost 4 drives in 2 years, pathetic.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So true. Never EVER buy Seagate._

 

Seagate for life (well, I prefer Samsung's laptop drives).


----------



## rjoseph

Quote:


 Originally Posted by shuttleboi 
 Wharfedale is a mass-market speaker brand in the UK, right? I don't see those around the USA very much. Does anyone know if that brand is comparable to, say, Polk or Infinity? 
 

I have a Wharfedale Modus 1.6 that I bought locally in PA. A steal at $150 on craigslist, near mint condition. Sounds amazing.


----------



## hectuero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's the complete opposite for me, the only problem I've ever had with a Seagate drive was the ST31500341AS and I knew it had firmware issues when I bought it, so I assumed the risk myself. I now have 3 of these drives in RAID 5 and not an issue since the first one. I still have a 6 year old Maxtor (!!!) drive still working, in addition to 2 Seagate 7200.10 320GBs about 2.5 years old and a 7200.8 160GB about 4 years old. With Western Digital, I've lost 4 drives in 2 years, pathetic.

 Seagate for life (well, I prefer Samsung's laptop drives)._

 

Six years? Psh, I have an ancient Seagate that will be ten years old this July. I use it in my server as the OS drive. Everything else is Western Digital RE3 though (6 1TB drives).

 I'll probably be migrating the OS to my old laptop drive soon for fear the Seagate is gonna die on me soon (it seems to be making odd high-pitched clicking noises intermittently, but I don't know if it's a bad thing or it just seeking…), and to get one step closer to not needing an ugly parallel cable in my case (the CD drive is IDE too, but actually isn't plugged in now).


----------



## bixby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Need to make some cloth covers for them though! I'd be worried about marring of the wood (both the desk and speakers) though the paper towels._

 

I went modern industrial with mine. Cinder Block with non-skid shelf liner on the bottom to protect the desk and three small neoprene and cork blocks to support each speaker and prevent tiny granules of the cinder block from marring the wood finish on the speaker.







 This bottom one shows my older solution, compressed foam, but I have since replaced with the non-skid liner on the bottom.


----------



## townes

Here's mine:

 Speakers: Klein + Hummel O 300 (Active Studio Monitor)
 Preamp: Music First Audio (Passive Magnetic Preamplifier)
 Headphone Amp: Woo Audio GES (with Parts Upgrade)
 Headphones: Stax SR-007A
 DAC: Weiss DAC2
 SACD Player: Pioneer DV989 (audiopraise modification to grab the SACD layer as a 24/88 PCM signal)
 PC (watercooled and silent), Asus P5E3 Premium, Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450, Plextor 760SA and Premium2, Intel SSD, Lynx AES16
 Laptop (Lenovo T500 with Intel SSD). The Laptop is completely silent.
 Some TBs of WD GreenPower in external cases (A-Tech Fabrication and Lian Li)

 This is how it is connected:

 Laptop ---> Firewire ---> DAC ---> Headphone Amp
 Laptop ---> Firewire ---> DAC ---> Preamp ---> Speakers
 PC ---> Lynx Output ---> SPDIF (XLR) ---> DAC ---> Headphone Amp
 PC ---> Lynx Output ---> SPDIF (XLR) ---> DAC ---> Preamp ---> Speakers
 SACD Player ---> SPDIF (BNC/XLR) ---> Lynx Input ---> Capture signal with Samplitude and save as FLAC

 This is how it looks:


----------



## .Sup

Very nice townes, only the best I see


----------



## h.rav

^ Nice!


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the latest iteration of my office computer based headphone/nearfield rig..looking for some speaker suggestions under $600 used.











_

 

What desk is this?


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What desk is this?_

 

It's the CLIO from Structube.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's the CLIO from Structube.




_

 

Thats a sweet desk.

 Too rich for my blood though


----------



## Necrolic

Here's my desktop rig (yes, my screen is extremely dirty, but not enough that I can notice it at all when it's on):






 - LG W1952TQ 19" Widescreen Monitor
 - Logitech G15 v2 Keyboard
 - Logitech MX518
 - Everglide Titan GamingMat
 - See sig for audio info

 PC specs themselves are kind of mediocre, as it's a 2 or 3 year old system now, but I can run MW2 at medium/high settings with a constant 60+ FPS (estimate, no jitter or anything).


----------



## nyjets28

that's a sweet setup townes. and so clean to boot.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Very Nice townes. I love how clean and sleek it is. I really like that lamp as well.


----------



## mossman

@townes - *stunning setup*. Love the K&H's.

 Just bin the PCs, add a MacPro and MBP, and you're all set 

 Seriously, one of the nicest HeadFi and computer rigs I've seen for ages.


----------



## ANP !!!

Before the clean up


----------



## eugenius




----------



## dfkt

DIY 'Comfort Curve'? Looks like broken in halves.


----------



## eugenius

the stands are not finished, but i'm not into looks anyway


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ANP !!!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

What kind of coloured backlights do you use behind the monitor?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Something I noticed as an on going trend in this thread; With the exception of just a few posts, everyone seems to have small computer monitors. Makes no difference to me. Just an observation that I've never noticed before. Then again, other forums I'm on, have different priorities. 

 Cheers.


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.Pocalypse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I noticed as an on going trend in this thread; With the exception of just a few posts, everyone seems to have small computer monitors. Makes no difference to me. Just an observation that I've never noticed before. Then again, other forums I'm on, have different priorities. 

 Cheers._

 

Hugemonitor-fi.org. The advert bar on that site is huuuuge.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.Pocalypse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Something I noticed as an on going trend in this thread; With the exception of just a few posts, everyone seems to have small computer monitors. Makes no difference to me. Just an observation that I've never noticed before. Then again, other forums I'm on, have different priorities. 

 Cheers._

 

37" Panasonic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Old, old pic. 42" Westinghouse. Only ran temporarily to see if I liked the size.


----------



## Mr. B

nice gear skyline... I would be terribly worried about trashing that subwoofer with my feet though.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_37" Panasonic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 Old, old pic. 42" Westinghouse. Only ran temporarily to see if I liked the size.



_

 

That's cheating. That's a TV, not a monitor.


----------



## skyline889

IPS panel, 1920x0180, it's enough of a monitor for me.


----------



## grawk

I don't think that's the ideal seating location for either the monitor or the speakers


----------



## runnin17

Just got my NEC 3090 in, plus just bought an Ikea Galant desk off craigslist for $50!!!


----------



## Zaluss




----------



## ade1982

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dishkyun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I just LOLed my arse off!


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *runnin17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my NEC 3090 in, plus just bought an Ikea Galant desk off craigslist for $50!!!_

 

You have an amazing setup.


----------



## ChicagoNB

@Skyline Is that an iPhone dock next to your tv. If so what is it and how do you like it.


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_37" Panasonic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 

I'm not sure that's enough to get the best out of notepad


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think that's the ideal seating location for either the monitor or the speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For most people, probably not but for me, it works. The 37" is on the small side of what I was looking for as I had originally intended to pick up a 40", so the distance to the screen is fine for me. As for the speakers, if I'm doing any kind of real/non-ambient listening it's done from about seven feet back. That's why they're not toed in very much.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ChicagoNB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Skyline Is that an iPhone dock next to your tv. If so what is it and how do you like it._

 

Nah, it's just the charging cradle for my mouse. I stick my phone in there so I can see it when it rings.


----------



## bixby

Macbook based music lounge.

 Macbook> Benchmark DAC1> deHavilland UltraVerve > Bel Canto EVO 4 > SP Technologies Timepiece 2.0


----------



## h.rav

^ Nice computer based setup!


----------



## Hopstretch

Beautiful! I've never come across those speakers before. Initially thought they were Amphion Argons, which share a very similar design.


----------



## Sasahara

Computer specs:
 i7 920 (running at 4.03 GHz)
 Asus p6t Deluxe v2
 EVGA GTX 275
 x2 WD Velociraptors
 6 gigs Corsair XMS 3 (1600 MHz, c8)
 Corsair HX 1000W PSU
 Thermalright TRUE
 x2 HP 24 inch widescreen monitors (HP w2338h. 1080P)

 Audio:
 Keces DA-151 DAC
 Heed Canamp
 Denon DCD-1520
 Luxman SQ507x Integrated
 Sansui Speakers

 The desk is some cheap thing from Ikea and the chair is a real Herman Miller Aaeron


----------



## fenixdown110

^^An otaku with K701's. How cliche.


----------



## Sasahara

Otaku!? Where!? Haha. In all seriousness though I have wanted the 701s for a long long time now (pre K-On craze). 

 Edit - And no, I am not listening to fluffy J-pop or anime OPs through these cans either!


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasahara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Otaku!? Where!? Haha. In all seriousness though I have wanted the 701s for a long long time now (pre K-On craze). 

 Edit - And no, I am not listening to fluffy J-pop or anime OPs through these cans either!_

 

My assumptions are wrong and I stand corrected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a pair of K701's as well, but that depends if my taste changes again and I'm hit with a more serious case of upgraditis.


----------



## Sasahara

Haha I hear you. We have completely opposite problems atm it seems. You want a pair of 701s to compliment your 650s and I want a pair of 650s (or something along those lines) to pair with my 701s. =[


----------



## mrk

Man mine isn't anywhere close to some on here but...






















 Before the 2nd screen:


----------



## fenixdown110

Nice room. Clean and simple.


----------



## Uri Cohen

Meh, K-On.........


----------



## mrk

Sharp eye ¬_¬


----------



## lwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Lian Li and ThermalRight!


----------



## lwells

Some of my previous builds.


----------



## deviate2112

Here are a few pic's 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## wudai_e

heh, haven't done this in a while...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wudai_e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heh, haven't done this in a while... 




_

 

What are those point black panels on the wall?


----------



## icedtrip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some of my previous builds.




_

 

Woot!! Cosmos! I love my Cosmos! Are those TRUEs you're using for cooling in your other builds or HD-1283s?


----------



## lwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *icedtrip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woot!! Cosmos! I love my Cosmos! Are those TRUEs you're using for cooling in your other builds or HD-1283s?_

 


 Those are TRUES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually didn't love the Cosmos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was kind've poor for air cooling (hence the liquid). I'm a Lian Li for life kinda guy now.


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice ohm speakers, you do not see them often. Enjoy them.


----------



## logwed

Bixby, your setup would be super-chill, except that your house reminds me of a house in Fallout 3. Other than that, very relaxing-looking.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are those point black panels on the wall?_

 

It's a sound absorbing wall panel.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a sound absorbing wall panel._

 

Cool! I like the idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But how effective is it?
 Is it expensive?
 Where did you get it?


----------



## fenixdown110

They've been around since I can remember. You can make your own makeshift ones out of foam or you can buy premade ones online. They can get kind of pricey.


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They've been around since I can remember. You can make your own makeshift ones out of foam or you can buy premade ones online. They can get kind of pricey._

 

And it blocks the sound so your neighbors can't hear what you listen to?
 Do you have an idea of what percentage of the sound gets blocked with this foam on the wall?


----------



## skyline889

That's not really the purpose of the acoustic treatment. It's there to absorb reflections caused by the room which create distortion.


----------



## punk_guy182

Thanks for the info.
 I'm looking for something to put on my walls in order to block all the low frequencies.
 High frequencies tend to not go through walls.


----------



## wudai_e

The effectiveness of these panels varies depends on the size, shape, of your room, your speaker positioning, your listening position etc etc. If you are really interested google bass traps and sound diffusers... they are basically two types of acoustic panels... 

 the improvements, well, are much more apparent than say my upgrade from my Onkyo amp to a NAD M3, the later cost 3 grand new, so the 100 bucks I spend on these entry level foam panels beats more than "2k" spend on amps. of course I didn't spend that much on the amp but you get the idea. placement of the panels are important as well and you don't want to over treat your room as well

 My speaker's are omni-design and they don't really benefit from these panels as much as conventional front firing speakers, I can just imagine how big an improvement it would be if I still have my Lsi9s in my listening room.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's not really the purpose of the acoustic treatment. It's there to absorb reflections caused by the room which create distortion._

 

This.

 If you just don't want to disturb the neighbors, I suggest plain insulation.


----------



## sebhuber

I can barely call it a rig, but it does do the job exeptionally well


----------



## fenixdown110

And that's a computer?


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that's a computer?_

 

Looks like a uDac, prolly hooked into the computer.

 But I agree with the sentiment, more computer nerd pr0n. I love these post your computer threads (Hardforum has some good ones too).


----------



## gorb




----------



## theCanadian

Ah, gorb. I don't recall seeing AD700's in your post on OCN. Is that just a banana hook?

 I really need to get something. I've just filled the holder that the AD700's come on with plaster. It works but it looks bad.


----------



## gorb

yeah, it's just a banana holder. i either got it at amazon or on base at the bx. there are plenty of options and different looking banana holders for less than $15 at various stores if the plain wood isn't your bag


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, gorb. I don't recall seeing AD700's in your post on OCN. Is that just a banana hook?

 I really need to get something. I've just filled the holder that the AD700's come on with plaster. It works but it looks bad._

 

Get some Woo Audio headphone stands.





Woo Audio Aluminum Headphone Stand


----------



## sebhuber

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that's a computer?_

 

Yeah my computer is a laptop and it's really small in comparison to the rigs posted in here. It's a Vaio SZ and the interesting feature it has, is a silver keyboard. What can I say, it does the job.


----------



## fenixdown110

I didn't see a computer so I just assumed you posted in the wrong "rig" thread.


----------



## wgb113

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *runnin17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my NEC 3090 in, plus just bought an Ikea Galant desk off craigslist for $50!!!





























_

 


 Nice setup! How do you like the Markus chair? How is it for long sitting/listening sessions?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get some Woo Audio headphone stands.




Woo Audio Aluminum Headphone Stand_

 

$30 seems a little much. After all, it is just some aluminum bars.


----------



## gorb

nice find on that desk, wgb :O


----------



## The-One

I've decided to repost my picture of my computer rig here again. What's changed? Well I moved into a new flat and I got some sweet looking DIY power cords for speakers (always a good reason for repost, just check the thick silvery cable on left side of pic). Also my computer monitor has now been calibrated to near perfect, and I've been running a parametric equaliser for bass management for a while now. And also this time, I've added an equipment list for reference. It's a fairly novel combination of various equipments, but I find it serves me well and the overall quality is excellent (except laptop is weak for gaming, hence the 360).

 Plus, I'm still totally in love with it and the world need to know it, again...






*Audio* :_Acer 5920G/Xbox 360_ --[USB](_Ixos_)/[Optical](generic)--> _Beresford 7520 DAC_ --[RCA](_Ixos_)--> _SVS PC12 Plus_ --[RCA](_Ixos_)--> _Adam A7_ 
*Visual* :_Acer 5920G/Xbox 360_ --[HDMI](generic)--> _Dell 2709W_

*The Funky Keyboard & Mouse*: Kinesis Freestyle with VIP accessory kit, Evoluent VerticalMouse2

*Calibration Hardware/Software/Plugins/Programs*: Spyder3 Pro (colorimeter), Coloreyes Display Pro (calibrating software), XTZ Roomanalyser Pro (audio measurement), Electri-Q (Parametric EQ plugin), KM-Player (best multimedia player, compatible with PEQ plugins)

*Power*: DIY shielded power cords with Schurter IEC plug, Tacima 6-way mains conditioner (6-way extension)

*Misc*: Auralex Gramma (subwoofer isolation platform, reduces vibrations, improves sound), Verbatim 1.5tb Ext HDD

*Desk & Chair*: Conset Electric Height-adjustable desk (can't see it in pic, but can go as high as 120cm, so I can stand and use computer), Herman Miller Mirra Chair (more comfortable than it looks and every bit as stylish as it looks.


----------



## gorb

nice. i didn't realize the pc12 was that tall


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice. i didn't realize the pc12 was that tall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Could be the angle, but then again, you get used to the size. I remember first time unboxing the thing...


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$30 seems a little much. After all, it is just some aluminum bars._

 

It is just a one time purchase that you never have to upgrade again. You can also try making yourself one as well.


----------



## noinimod

The-One: That is one sick set-up. Loving the LFE on the Matrix i'm sure! How well do they integrate with the A7s?


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The-One* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could be the angle, but then again, you get used to the size. I remember first time unboxing the thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How do you calibrate a monitor to 'near perfect'?


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you calibrate a monitor to 'near perfect'?_

 

6500k colour temperature, 2.2 gamma, 120 cd/m2, delta E deviation <1

 That's the more popular "standard" anyhow.


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noinimod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The-One: That is one sick set-up. Loving the LFE on the Matrix i'm sure! How well do they integrate with the A7s?_

 

The A7 goes well with everything, it's sound signature is clean and spacious. The firing and impact of bullets in slow motion then shells dropping onto the floor would be something that combines the subwoofer and the speakers together nicely.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you calibrate a monitor to 'near perfect'?_

 

A Datacolor Spyder monitor calibration system. Every computer audiophile should have one. Makes the music sound better when the album art is displayed with the correct colors.


----------



## gorb

Getting album art is bothersome


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Getting album art is bothersome_

 

Album Art Downloader | Get Album Art Downloader at SourceForge.net


----------



## gorb

I've actually used that program before. It is pretty handy, it's just I've got so many albums without art that getting to it all would be a chore.


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Getting album art is bothersome_

 

Yes it is. But worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do like having good album art in my media player. I identify albums more by art than by title.

 I admit to spending too much time fussing with album art. I'll be listening to an album, see that the album art isn't up to standard and start editing it while listening. It's an addiction.

 I do share though. I upload my good images to AlbumArtExchange. Lesser quality images get put on Amazon.


----------



## anetode

Good to see another AAE contributor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's your handle there?


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to see another AAE contributor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's your handle there?_

 

Frobozz
 I need to scan my Bela Fleck albums. I can't find good color correct versions on the web. But scanning and editing takes so much time and my photoshop skills are not always up to the task.


----------



## anetode

Well, I've plenty of time on my hands, so if you've some dirty scans lying around, send 'em my way


----------



## gorb

I don't even have foobar display the art


----------



## Bill St. Clair




----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bill St. Clair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I enjoyed the simplicity of your rig, sometimes keeping it nice and un-complex gets you the best sound


----------



## dfkt

Please don't quote huge images right after they've been posted.


----------



## oohms

This is my pretty messy setup

 Next on the list is a nice set of DIY bookshelves, because the layout of my room is terrible for my floorstanders






http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...s/IMG_0147.jpg

 old setup, showing speaker placement
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...s/PICT5279.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...s/PICT5276.jpg


----------



## sonci

My PC has defecated today..


----------



## Oberst Oswald

Here's mine...


----------



## liveify

Here's mine









 Specs:
 800d -q6600 @ 3.2, Asus p5n-d 750i, 4gb Mushkin ram, Evga 285 Classified, 8800gts for second and third monitor, PC Power and Cooling Silencer 750

 Swiftech gtz, mcr320 & 3x gentle typhoon 1850, mcp355 & xspc top, Bitspower z-multi resivoir, bitspower matt black 1/2

 Grado's are coming tomorrow, for now I have Bose 301 Series 2(for music), and logitech z5500(games)


----------



## gorb

I really like the obsidian. I just wish it had more hard drive bays.


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## punk_guy182

What is that? Some funky tube amp?


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *punk_guy182* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is that? Some funky tube amp?_

 

Looks like a NuForce µDAC with a big yellow marble on top of it, secured by a rubber gasket.


----------



## cyberspyder

A uDAC with a 'cat's eye' apparently...couldn't find a huge SS bearing in my house to weigh the damn thing down, so this will have to suffice for now.


----------



## m1abrams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A uDAC with a 'cat's eye' apparently...couldn't find a huge SS bearing in my house to weigh the damn thing down, so this will have to suffice for now._

 

Why do you need to weigh it down? Was it floating away?


----------



## dfkt

Needs more helium-free cables.


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah


----------



## fenixdown110

Quite ingenious I must say.


----------



## skyline889

The cinder blocks are class.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A uDAC with a 'cat's eye' apparently...couldn't find a huge SS bearing in my house to weigh the damn thing down, so this will have to suffice for now._

 

Why not double face tape? Or Velcro (3m dual lock)?


----------



## cyberspyder

Don't want a permanent solution, just in case I reposition it, that's all. Plus, it looks cooler


----------



## jeremyzone

haha it does look pretty cool. ingenious, i say


----------



## grokit

Briefcase power outage rig with optional bluetooth combo out of the uDac, matching 320gb ALAC drive





 Basement office, TX100 tablet (USB) & Mac Mini (toslink)>Matrix Mini1>HiFiMAN HE-5/EF5 Combo/JBL 2P's balanced


----------



## cyberspyder

My own setup:















 A closer look at the amp/DAC:






 Brendan


----------



## dynafrom

Very nice setups

 Here's my current setup at school:











 and setup at home:


----------



## anetode

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Nice Zaph build! How do they sound?


----------



## nyjets28

that's a crazy set up for school dynafrom. how do you actually get any work done?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My own setup:















 A closer look at the amp/DAC:






 Brendan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Nalgene FTW! BPA free.


----------



## mahesh

Here is my setup





[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## dynafrom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyjets28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's a crazy set up for school dynafrom. how do you actually get any work done?_

 

Work is not done... often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try my best to zone out but if I can't I just go to the library. It's all about mental discipline


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

My current setup :




 A new 24" LCD monitor should come saturday.



 Damn stock cables twisting ...


----------



## centerfold

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dynafrom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice setups

 Here's my current setup at school:

 <pictures>_

 

Go Hawks Go indeed! : )


----------



## Soul_Est

I can't wait to contribute to this thread but as it is right now, my rig sounds bad in its current iteration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
 MacBook (September 2006) > VLC playing FLAC > HifiMAN RE252 with medium bi-flanges
 I hope to get a FiiO E7 and an AKG K271 MKII in the near future and post it up then.

 @grokit:
 I really like your briefcase rig! I can see your Audio Technica ESW9 and HifiMAN RE1 but what are those headphones to the left of the image?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nalgene FTW! BPA free. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, it's a cancer bottle, but I don't care...the main problem is with hot water and I only use cold water with the nalgene, so theoretically, I should be GTG.


----------



## jjsoviet




----------



## Necrolic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega17TheTrue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_


 Damn stock cables twisting ..._

 

Dear lord... How did that happen? I mean my D5000 cable is really stiff and doesn't like to change positions, sure, but that's just ridiculous!


----------



## MomijiTMO

Well I wasn't going to say anything lol.


----------



## nyjets28

haha omega still have CRT monitor?


----------



## muad

maybe he likes the image quality?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nyjets28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha omega still have CRT monitor?_

 

For gaming, it still has a fast response time.


----------



## nyjets28

not poking fun or anything. just didn't think many people had crt still


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For gaming, it still has a fast response time._

 

It has teh best mix of response and image quality.

 TN panels are probably about as fast... but CRT's are an obsession for some just like headphones are for us.


----------



## fenixdown110

Exactly. I got friends that still use them for that purpose. No matter what I say or do, they insist on keeping it. haha


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soul_Est* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@grokit:
 I really like your briefcase rig! I can see your Audio Technica ESW9 and HifiMAN RE1 but what are those headphones to the left of the image?_

 

Thanks, Soul. I really like the sound of those "Motorola DJ S-805" headphones, they sound as good as any wireless I've ever heard, but their range sucks and they are prone to dropouts, like most bluetooth cans. I have some Sony DRBT101s that sound just as good (but different), are much lighter, and have much better range/BT performance. They don't fold flat however, so they're not briefcase-compatible


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dear lord... How did that happen? I mean my D5000 cable is really stiff and doesn't like to change positions, sure, but that's just ridiculous!_

 

Sadly they come stock like that... the cable is bent in 3 place but its not a big deal and i will maybe upgrade to LA2000 "lite" anyway.

 Yes i still own a crt monitor, sadly my 19" CRT (1600x1200) is dead so i use a old 17" CRT but my new 24" LCD should come tomorrow and yes i was still using CRT for their superior image quality and color but i moved to LCD because :

 CRT have too small screen and i cant watch Full HD and play games on high resolution on them,they are fatiguing to the eyes, too big and get in the way of my speakers waves so with the LCD i can put it on the wall and adjust height finally LCD technology have involved in quality since the beginning .


----------



## J.Pocalypse

townes, I envy your ears, and the size of your wallet. larry2k, I love the entire vibe of your office..


----------



## cyberspyder

Some more daylight pics plus my new mono-domo.


----------



## .Sup

This room is for enternainent only. The real magic happens elsewhere...





































 Edit: yes I know its dusty - will get right on it!



Spoiler



yeah suuuure


----------



## c3p0

Some awesome setups here.
 Got some new toys recently.





[/IMG]


----------



## Lazerboy2000

cyberspider,

 you have great knives, great lights, and great speakers. WIN!

 Nice teddy bear too hahaha


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some more daylight pics plus my new mono-domo.

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/8...1305828529.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4...1315842144.jpg

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/3...1335853016.jpg_

 

Loving the setup! Where'd you find the instructions for that Wall-E body? What weight are you using for your papercraft models?


----------



## cyberspyder

I'm using 92 weight cardstock, but I suspect 67 weight or even regular printer paper may work better as my laser printer toner doesn't stick that well to it.

Browse » Pop Culture » Cubeecraft - Free Papercraft Toys


----------



## The-One

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c3p0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some awesome setups here.
 Got some new toys recently._

 

Stylish setup with some awsome gear, but why do you have 3 pairs of speakers...? All at different heights?


----------



## XGP15A-II




----------



## kunalraiker

I'am not understanding, are those Bose speakers, did you check with the moderators before posting it, just kidding


----------



## XGP15A-II

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunalraiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'am not understanding, are those Bose speakers, did you check with the moderators before posting it, just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh, I knew I'd get a post like this -- Don't get me wrong, I'm not proud of them, even if I do set them on pedestals (ha ha ha...).


----------



## jinp6301

The old bose speakers are pretty good, I still have a pair (not the same one you have) and theyre way better than the audioengine A5s


----------



## XGP15A-II

They might be older than I, actually, for what it's worth.


----------



## c3p0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The-One* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stylish setup with some awsome gear, but why do you have 3 pairs of speakers...? All at different heights?_

 

The large speakers are connected to the dac. Smaller ones to the pc. 

 How you finding the adam a7s? From what I have read they are an awesome active speaker.


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mahesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my setup


[/IMG]



_

 

Great monitor speakers mahesh.


----------



## c3p0

love the design of those adams


----------



## cyberspyder

Brendan


----------



## fenixdown110

Chinese Windows?


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Brendan_

 

Master Shake is awesome! where did you get the templates for those designs?


----------



## fxscreamer

The first pic is a couple years old. The 3 below are a couple weeks old, and it's a mess. My dad and I built and designed the desk.

 BEHOLD THE DEER GRAVEYARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chinese Windows?_

 

Just Chinese songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the templates:

Browse » Pop Culture » Cubeecraft - Free Papercraft Toys


----------



## Lunatique

I already posted my studio in another thread, but here it is again:

 My home studio (took me a year to research, design, and construct):






























 My current headphones:




 (From left to right: Pioneer SE-DJ5000, Sennheiser HD650, Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Westone 3, Equation RP-21, Sennheiser HD555, Denon AH-D950.) Missing from the photo are the Shure E4C and Sennheiser HD600–I no longer have them. The Denon and the HD555 are out of service. The Denon's drivers are fine, but he actual headband near the left earcup snapped. The HD555's right driver got blown by one of my malfunctioning Samson C-Control. The E4C's got fried by a malfunctioning airline adapter (and I got them to reimburse me the cost of the E4C's).


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *townes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speakers: Klein + Hummel O 300 (Active Studio Monitor



_

 

Another K+H O300D owner here. *High Five!*


----------



## Soul_Est

@Lunatique:
 THAT is one wonderful setup. Bravo.


----------



## fenixdown110

@Lunatique: I have to say again that you have an amazing setup. How much did those ceiling panels cost?


----------



## Shahrose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soul_Est* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Lunatique:
 THAT is one wonderful setup. Bravo._

 

Both that and the one he quoted are amazing.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Lunatique: I have to say again that you have an amazing setup. How much did those ceiling panels cost?_

 

My guess is they are not just ceiling panels, but rather acoustical foam tiles.


----------



## c3p0

townes setup with the stax 007 is amazing,


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soul_Est* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Lunatique:
 THAT is one wonderful setup. Bravo._

 

x2 Look like a wonderful place to work.


----------



## gbacic

:O
 Holy crap, Lunatique that's probably what my friends heaven looks like, lol.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My guess is they are not just ceiling panels, but rather acoustical foam tiles._

 

You're probably right. I have these crazy ideas running through my head now. I should stop now before I seriously disappoint myself.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're probably right. I have these crazy ideas running through my head now. I should stop now before I seriously disappoint myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

All the acoustic treatment are DIY, and relatively cheap (compared to buying ready made commercial products), and they were extensively researched and meticulously designed. It's actually mounted on a custom railing system, so I can slide the ceiling cloud forward and backward (by about 1.5 ft) in case I want to move my listening position.

 If you guys are interested, I can dig up all my design plans, drawings, photo references, construction photos...etc and post them here so you guys can see all the details of exactly how the entire studio is constructed, including the acoustic treatment, acoustical measurements, and also general tips on proper monitor/listening position placement, and other esoteric pro audio stuff (ones that even audiophiles should observe since sound is sound, professional or not, IF you care about accuracy and neutrality and clarity).


----------



## gorb

That'd be cool to see. How much did it all cost you? Probably more than my car :O


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That'd be cool to see. How much did it all cost you? Probably more than my car :O_

 

Well, it was done in China, with Chinese workers, so it's definitely far cheaper than if I were to construct the studio in some other country with higher standard of living.

 The acoustic treatment is just glassfiber panels (I'll post exact specs/design later) with wooden frames and wrapped in burlap. How much they cost depends on where you live--just call your local construction supply and fabric stores and ask. They shouldn't cost you more than 1~2k total if you DIY. 

 IMO, having expensive audiophile equipment like high-end speakers and amps is only half the equation to good sound. The other half is your acoustic space. If it is not of proper dimensions or properly treated, you might as well just stick to headphones.


----------



## cyberspyder

Look ma! No cables!!!

























 Brendan


----------



## Aynjell

I finally got my fans from Petra's. Here's what it looks like now!


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Cyberspyder, 

 What's that clock screensaver you have? I like it.

 Also, that Strider has been sitting there, unloved, in each of your photos. Don't hesitate to send it to me for some well needed attention


----------



## nyjets28

the screensaver is called fliqlo you can dl here: 9031: Free Downloads: Screensavers


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunatique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All the acoustic treatment are DIY, and relatively cheap (compared to buying ready made commercial products), and they were extensively researched and meticulously designed. It's actually mounted on a custom railing system, so I can slide the ceiling cloud forward and backward (by about 1.5 ft) in case I want to move my listening position.

 If you guys are interested, I can dig up all my design plans, drawings, photo references, construction photos...etc and post them here so you guys can see all the details of exactly how the entire studio is constructed, including the acoustic treatment, acoustical measurements, and also general tips on proper monitor/listening position placement, and other esoteric pro audio stuff (ones that even audiophiles should observe since sound is sound, professional or not, IF you care about accuracy and neutrality and clarity)._

 

I would be very interested in seeing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 People like you are what makes Head-fi such a pleasure to be a part of.


----------



## dfkt

That FiiO E7 thing drives the HD650 quite nicely, nothing to complain there.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally got my fans from Petra's. Here's what it looks like now!_

 

PTS is pretty awesome. What speed Loons did you get?


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PTS is pretty awesome. What speed Loons did you get?_

 


 Low. I've got water, it's all about equilibrium so high speeds would only net me a marginal benefit. I don't need to fight temps because I have surface areas much higher than air (360mm in push pull config beats the pants of anything out there!)


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yeah I have some 1000 rpm fans and they are super quiet. I still need to finish my main pc but I'm incredibly lazy.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I have some 1000 rpm fans and they are super quiet. I still need to finish my main pc but I'm incredibly lazy._

 

It's never finished! I still need fan controllers, and some new opticals. That's a thing for another day though. Content to having my case lit up like a christmas tree for now!


----------



## grawk

I'm not allowed to post pictures of mine but that one is pretty similar


----------



## Bill St. Clair

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not allowed to post pictures of mine but that one is pretty similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Reminds me of my high school visit to the Boulder Flight Control Center, in 1973 or thereabouts. They had a huge room filled with memory units for their four IBM 360s. The tech showing us the place played tunes on his line printer. Paper spewing out and the clacking of the band of type playing music.


----------



## doctorcilantro

Sorry I never noticed your posts. J. River MC13 had a 3rd Party plugin that I used to tag with lyrics; it is now defunct. You can use MusicBrainz or other such app to grab lyrics. The LAST.FM track info screen was developed by a forum member (at JR) and I modded it to 1920x1080....it's very handy, especially the Bio and Facts.

 DC

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It looks like some view in J. River MC14. I'm still on MC13, waiting until I get W7 to upgrade. I dont recognize it so its either custom or something new to MC14.


 I'd like to know how he gets lyrics for all of his files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## wudai_e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunatique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I already posted my studio in another thread, but here it is again:

 My home studio (took me a year to research, design, and construct):






























 My current headphones:




 (From left to right: Pioneer SE-DJ5000, Sennheiser HD650, Audio-Technica ATH-M50, Westone 3, Equation RP-21, Sennheiser HD555, Denon AH-D950.) Missing from the photo are the Shure E4C and Sennheiser HD600–I no longer have them. The Denon and the HD555 are out of service. The Denon's drivers are fine, but he actual headband near the left earcup snapped. The HD555's right driver got blown by one of my malfunctioning Samson C-Control. The E4C's got fried by a malfunctioning airline adapter (and I got them to reimburse me the cost of the E4C's)._

 

WoW impressive, did you diy those traps or have you bought them? They look like traps from Realtraps.com... 

 And what speaker are those? with passive/active xovers?


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunatique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another K+H O300D owner here. *High Five!*_

 

What brand are those speaker stands? Anyone?


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *townes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Sorry to repeat, These are the stands I'm talking about.


----------



## N0sferatu

My work PC is just a custom build Core i5 nothing fancy.

 Here's my HTPC and setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got a video of it in action if anyone's interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 The recent edition


----------



## tmars78




----------



## krosenqu

@tmars
 Nice. I need to find some speaker stands for my AV-40's. Those baskets actually work quite nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Are there any table top stands that raise ~6-8" that wont totally break the bank (<$50 a pair). There is a MAJOR difference when elevating these monitors to ear level. 
 I'm using two empty USPS priority mail boxes right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I decided to replace the monsters from my previous post with the AV-40's. A lot more manageable and I dont need a dedicated amplifier just for the speakers.


 @doctorcilantro
 Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## tmars78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@tmars
 Nice. I need to find some speaker stands for my AV-40's. Those baskets actually work quite nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Are there any table top stands that raise ~6-8" that wont totally break the bank (<$50 a pair). There is a MAJOR difference when elevating these monitors to ear level. 
 I'm using two empty USPS priority mail boxes right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 @doctorcilantro
 Thanks for getting back to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, I found those baskets at Walmart. Only $2 for the pair, and I did have AV-40's on them at one time. I plan on spray painting them black to make them match a little more but we've been having the worst weather as of late. Krose, I noticed in your other post you keep your tower on the floor, I use one of these Amazon.com: Syba SY-ACC65010 CPU Stand for ATX Plastic Case, Adjustable Width (Black): Office Products and the wheels lock, it makes it much easier to just roll my tower out if I need to get behind it.


----------



## mmd8x28

I usually have a 26" monitor, but it's in for repair (backlight inverter failure).






 Just soundsticks for audio, and an EF2 for my headphones (which are usually used 99% of the time). 1945 tubes in it too..

 behind the Stax canister are vacuum tube boxes, all sorts.

 Computer specs: Mac Pro Early 2008, 8x core 2.8GHz, 32GB RAM, ATI Radeon 4870..


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wudai_e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WoW impressive, did you diy those traps or have you bought them? They look like traps from Realtraps.com... 

 And what speaker are those? with passive/active xovers?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are the Klein + Hummel O300D's.

 The acoustic treatment is all DIY. Glassfiber panels matching Owens Corning 703 specs., with burlap as covers, held together by wooden frames. The wall/ceiling trap are superchunks, not panels at an angle.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmd8x28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I usually have a 26" monitor, but it's in for repair (backlight inverter failure).

 Just soundsticks for audio, and an EF2 for my headphones (which are usually used 99% of the time). 1945 tubes in it too..

 behind the Stax canister are vacuum tube boxes, all sorts.

 Computer specs: Mac Pro Early 2008, 8x core 2.8GHz, 32GB RAM, ATI Radeon 4870.._

 

An asthmatic dentist with a minor vision impairment who has a passion for audio and photography? And possibly even an infant child. Or a stress issue.

 How close was I?


----------



## mmd8x28

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An asthmatic dentist with a minor vision impairment who has a passion for audio and photography? And possibly even an infant child. Or a stress issue.

 How close was I?_

 

Frighteningly half close.

 Dental mirror isn't a dental mirror, it's a small mirror I use when trying to plug ports into the back of my computer on the floor, without pulling it forward and yanking cords, so I can see the back ports.

 I do audio, photography, and videography. No children (i hope not!!), but I have asthma.

 As for vision, minor stigmatism, I should use my glasses, cause i get headaches without them, but the lens are too scratched.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tmars78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Krose, I noticed in your other post you keep your tower on the floor, I use one of these Amazon.com: Syba SY-ACC65010 CPU Stand for ATX Plastic Case, Adjustable Width (Black): Office Products and the wheels lock, it makes it much easier to just roll my tower out if I need to get behind it._

 

That would be a great solution for carpet.

 The problem with that (for me) is:
 1. Hard plastic casters tend to slide around and mark wood floors (I had to buy rubber coated casters for my office chair).
 2. The side grips block access to the side of the case.
 3. I dont care for the styling.

 The felt stick-on feet I bought solve all of the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 When I need to pull it out, I just... pull it out.


----------



## theCanadian

IDE lives!


----------



## jasonwc




----------



## grokit

Man! I had to get on my big monitor to look at yours!


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IDE lives!_

 

ZOMG! Yeah, 160G IDE has since been replaced with a 1tB sata


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmd8x28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Just soundsticks for audio, and an EF2 for my headphones (which are usually used 99% of the time). 1945 tubes in it too..

 Computer specs: Mac Pro Early 2008, 8x core 2.8GHz, 32GB RAM, ATI Radeon 4870.._

 

mmd8x28, Is that the H/K USB-input only subwoofer for earlier Macs?

 How did you get it to work with your Mac Pro?

 And I take it you like your EF2?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be very interested in seeing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People like you are what makes Head-fi such a pleasure to be a part of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK, I uploaded a whole new page on the design plans and construction photos, explaining the entire process and my reasoning for specific choices I made:
Cloud Pagoda - Construction


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunatique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I uploaded a whole new page on the design plans and construction photos, explaining the entire process and my reasoning for specific choices I made:
Cloud Pagoda - Construction_

 

Wow. It's way more than I expected. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mmd8x28

It is the analog input soundsticks.. No USB on it.. So it's just a minijack connector..

 i love the EF2.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmd8x28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is the analog input soundsticks.. No USB on it.. So it's just a minijack connector..

 i love the EF2._

 

Yea I should have seen the Soundsticks. HK made a special soundcard for a series or three of iMacs/eMacs, they're the only machines that will "drive" their identical-looking USB-only subwoofers.

 Glad to hear it about the EF2, I keep recommending it as a top value!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lunatique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I uploaded a whole new page on the design plans and construction photos, explaining the entire process and my reasoning for specific choices I made:
Cloud Pagoda - Construction_

 

Lunatique, that is just an awesome presentation and project, just superlative really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did the renderings come from an Autodesk program?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lunatique, that is just an awesome presentation and project, just superlative really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did the renderings come from an Autodesk program?_

 

Thanks. The 3D visualization of the studio was done with a free software called Sketchup (which is owned by Google now, and is a freeware). 

 The computer noise isolation box design plans look like they're some kind of 3D render, but they are actually freehand drawings I did by hand in Photoshop. They look technical but they were all hand-drawn with a Wacom tablet (using the line tool for straight lines).


----------



## gorb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be a great solution for carpet.

 The problem with that (for me) is:
 1. Hard plastic casters tend to slide around and mark wood floors (I had to buy rubber coated casters for my office chair).
 2. The side grips block access to the side of the case.
 3. I dont care for the styling.

 The felt stick-on feet I bought solve all of the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 When I need to pull it out, I just... pull it out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Teach me to wire as cleanly as you do :O


----------



## jjsoviet

What would you guys recommend for a cheap pair of desktop monitor stands about 6 inches high? I really need a pair for my AV30's.


----------



## theCanadian

Not the stands you are looking for but something to look at.

MoPAD Monitor Isolation Pads - Acoustic sound isolation products from Auralex Acoustics.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Teach me to wire as cleanly as you do :O_

 

Yeah. Ok. Have a look now.
 I've let myself go lately.





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would you guys recommend for a cheap pair of desktop monitor stands about 6 inches high? I really need a pair for my AV30's._

 

Hey! Thats MY QUESTION! Get your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not the stands you are looking for but something to look at.

MoPAD Monitor Isolation Pads - Acoustic sound isolation products from Auralex Acoustics._

 

Those look interesting. I'd turn them around though so they angled my monitors up towards me. Or I'd get speaker stands that made them parallel with my listening height.




 I'm in the middle of re-arranging my desk so the cables are everywhere. 















 I really want a bigger desk (maybe a jerker if I can find one on craigslist) because it being glass and small are two limiting factors. I cant hide cables effectively and its too small to have both me and the computer comfortably under the desk.

 Small audio directionality test I did.


----------



## jjsoviet

LOL, didn't see that one. Those pads are nice, but they do not raise the speakers to a certain height.


----------



## Bill St. Clair

I like the MoPads with my AV-40 speakers. They don't raise them to ear height, but they do at least point them upwards.


----------



## stingx




----------



## J.Pocalypse

You added a Photoshop filter to your computer setup picture? I don't get it..


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.Pocalypse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You added a Photoshop filter to your computer setup picture? I don't get it.._

 

That's what you do when your stuff is dirty, but you dont feel like cleaning it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 JK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually I'm curious what those speakers are. I've never seen them before. Its hard to tell with that filter on there.


----------



## stingx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what you do when your stuff is dirty, but you dont feel like cleaning it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 JK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually I'm curious what those speakers are. I've never seen them before. Its hard to tell with that filter on there._

 

HAHAHAHA! Spot on, krosenqu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The speakers are an old pair of Monsoons (MH-500). I must have bought them more than 10 years ago. They still sound very good. There's a bass module under the desk to handle the bottom end.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krosenqu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah. Ok. Have a look now.
 I've let myself go lately.







 Hey! Thats MY QUESTION! Get your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Those look interesting. I'd turn them around though so they angled my monitors up towards me. Or I'd get speaker stands that made them parallel with my listening height.




 I'm in the middle of re-arranging my desk so the cables are everywhere. 















 I really want a bigger desk (maybe a jerker if I can find one on craigslist) because it being glass and small are two limiting factors. I cant hide cables effectively and its too small to have both me and the computer comfortably under the desk._

 


 Holy crap. What the heck happened to your desk area? A few months ago, you had all the wires neatly wrapped inside cable looms. I've been meaning to follow that same approach, but now your new pictures are making me sad.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crap. What the heck happened to your desk area? A few months ago, you had all the wires neatly wrapped inside cable looms. I've been meaning to follow that same approach, but now your new pictures are making me sad._

 

Obviously, you didn't read where I said "I'm rearranging my desk area." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'll soon fix that.


----------



## J.Pocalypse




----------



## bixby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would you guys recommend for a cheap pair of desktop monitor stands about 6 inches high? I really need a pair for my AV30's._

 

Try these! Cinder Block!












 Cheap too.


----------



## cyberspyder

TBH, I'd pick up a bunch of hockey pucks instead of using whatever you have in between the desk and cinder block....more effective at dampening and decoupling.


----------



## jjsoviet

Lol, a cinder block. I need something that's stable and clean-looking though.

 @cyberspyder: PM me late night for the Paypal thingy. Family affairs today.


----------



## bixby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TBH, I'd pick up a bunch of hockey pucks instead of using whatever you have in between the desk and cinder block....more effective at dampening and decoupling._

 

Hockey Pucks would be a great idea, but they are not plentiful in my hood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 My pic is a bit old, I have since replaced the foam that was under them with non- skid shelf liner. It keeps the tiny block granules from grinding into the wood and keeps them stable and from moving. The Neoprene and cork isolators between the speakers and cinder block effectively isolate the speaker vibrations from the desk. These isolators work as well as some really expensive stuff I have tried when the speakers were stand mounted and sound as good to boot.


----------



## bixby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, a cinder block. I need something that's stable and clean-looking though.

 @cyberspyder: PM me late night for the Paypal thingy. Family affairs today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Simple. Build a box without the top or bottom from whatever exotic wood you like or paint some wood or use a material like black plexiglass, stainless steel etc. then slide it over the cinder block. It will hide the neoprene supports and ugly cinder block. Kind of like a tissue holder if you will. No top or bottom just four sides. Just size it to about an eight of an inch away from the bottom of the speaker. 

 As for stability, unless you are crawling on the desk in a stupor, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are not going anywhere.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would you guys recommend for a cheap pair of desktop monitor stands about 6 inches high? I really need a pair for my AV30's._

 

Wood Technology makes a series of wood speaker stands. 
FGH Series: Solid Hardwood in Variety of Finishes | Wood Technology
WC Series: MDF Wood with Black Finish | Wood Technology

 This model is 8" tall:


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tmars78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I found those baskets at Walmart. Only $2 for the pair, and I did have AV-40's on them at one time. I plan on spray painting them black to make them match a little more but we've been having the worst weather as of late. Krose, I noticed in your other post you keep your tower on the floor, I use one of these Amazon.com: Syba SY-ACC65010 CPU Stand for ATX Plastic Case, Adjustable Width (Black): Office Products and the wheels lock, it makes it much easier to just roll my tower out if I need to get behind it._

 


 That looks a little too plastic-y for me:







 But fortunately, Amazon's related products led me to this one. I think I might just get it.
Amazon.com: Alera Valencia Series Mobile CPU Cart, 10-1/2w x 19d x 9-1/2h, Medium Cherry (VA31-1220MC): Office Products


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stingx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HAHAHAHA! Spot on, krosenqu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The speakers are an old pair of Monsoons (MH-500). I must have bought them more than 10 years ago. They still sound very good. There's a bass module under the desk to handle the bottom end._

 

Monsoons are awesome computer speakers. Theyre ribbon tweeters iirc with a woofer to fill out the mid range. Tried to get a pair for a while than gave up


----------



## mmd8x28

Updated.






 Minidisc as a DAC to the EF2. Had to lower the optical input volume to -4dB cause it was TOO loud.


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wood Technology makes a series of wood speaker stands. 
FGH Series: Solid Hardwood in Variety of Finishes | Wood Technology
WC Series: MDF Wood with Black Finish | Wood Technology

 This model is 8" tall:_

 

Those look pretty good! I'd probably try to make my own though. Those are a bit too expensive for me. I was thinking ~30 max. And I'd want cherry finish if anything other than black.


----------



## gorb

WT-5.5 | Wood Technology are 5.5" high, and 29.95...but they're black. Good luck finding cherry stands for $30


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WT-5.5 | Wood Technology are 5.5" high, and 29.95...but they're black. Good luck finding cherry stands for $30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is that stand really placed horizontally? It looks weird lol. I'll buy either this or the 8 inch one.


----------



## Jonclarke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bill St. Clair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the MoPads with my AV-40 speakers. They don't raise them to ear height, but they do at least point them upwards.




_

 

can you post a side view pic please


----------



## Bill St. Clair




----------



## Jonclarke

Thanks


----------



## mmd8x28

YouTube - Minidisc Recorder as a DAC

 Video of my setup in action. Crappy microphone on expensive 1080p HD camera, go figure..


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WT-5.5 | Wood Technology are 5.5" high, and 29.95...but they're black. Good luck finding cherry stands for $30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Which is why I'd make my own.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmd8x28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I usually have a 26" monitor, but it's in for repair (backlight inverter failure).






 Just soundsticks for audio, and an EF2 for my headphones (which are usually used 99% of the time). 1945 tubes in it too..

 behind the Stax canister are vacuum tube boxes, all sorts.

 Computer specs: Mac Pro Early 2008, 8x core 2.8GHz, 32GB RAM, ATI Radeon 4870.._

 

Can't believe nobody has cracked this one yet, but nice STAX setup...

 bahahaha... *puts on flame shield*


----------



## MomijiTMO

Oh lmao. I didn't think of that.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

Electrostatics in Cheddar Flavour


----------



## TheDuke990

Here two pictures of my desktop and case. Nothing special.

 Music equipment:
 X-FI etrem music and aune Mini USB DAC
 Alessandro MS1 and Beyerdynamic DT880 Ed2005 (600Ohm)
 Logitech Z4


----------



## dfkt

Welcome, Lian Li brother.


----------



## TheDuke990

Here the 2nd case I use. Also Lian Li !


----------



## zenpunk

I can't believe I wasted most of the morning going through this thread. Being a bit of a voyeur that was fun so. I might as well join in...


----------



## doctorcilantro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zenpunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't believe I wasted most of the morning going through this thread. Being a bit of a voyeur that was fun so. I might as well join in...






_

 

I'm a bit nostalgic about ashtrays, gave up the habit 10 years ago, but man was it fun! (well, some of the time)


----------



## zenpunk

I have been trying giving up for the past two years. Been on and off since. Lasted six months once. Anyway giving up again on Monday. Wish me good luck.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zenpunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been trying giving up for the past two years. Been on and off since. Lasted six months once. Anyway giving up again on Monday. Wish me good luck._

 

Giving up what?


----------



## doctorcilantro

My theory was to drink a lot. I figured if I could drink and not smoke, then sober I could really kick cigarettes. It worked, but it took a while to get rid of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gut.......


----------



## townes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bloodoath* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to repeat, These are the stands I'm talking about._

 

@ Bloodoath
 Sorry for the late answer, here some information about the stands:
 it's a german manufacturer called "König & Meyer". Model:
 26795 DESIGN MONITOR STAND plus
 26792 BEARING PLATE

 Thanks all for the nice remarks about my setup.


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheDuke990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here two pictures of my desktop and case. Nothing special._

 

That's the PC-A05N case, right? I have that too. Love it. For its size, it offers excellent airflow, and the build quality is very good. I also like having the power supply on the bottom.


----------



## TheDuke990

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *12thgear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the PC-A05N case, right? I have that too. Love it. For its size, it offers excellent airflow, and the build quality is very good. I also like having the power supply on the bottom._

 

Yes you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 But I add a special radiator fan grill (double size) at the top for better air flow and now the temperatures are the same as in a normal medium tower.


----------



## ANP !!!

Decent setup Zenpunk.
 That's a nice and clean setup Duke.


----------



## Ra97oR

ASUS Xonar Essence ST (3 x LME49720HA Metal Cans) > Terminator Headphone Amplifier
 Audio Technica AD-1000 PRM


----------



## MomijiTMO

Thinks look pretty snazzy with the new amp.


----------



## ANP !!!

Did minor changes to my setup


----------



## Turb0Jugend

(Click to see larger version)

 The speakers are only temporary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Ive built the computer case myself, Im not completely finished as it still needs some paint and stuff...


----------



## grokit

Now that's a listening area, making two huge speakers into "headphones" that you can get inside and listen to.

 That's quite a "larger" photo, lol it made me scroll to see it on my 30" HD display!

 And it looks like your computing priorities are right, according to your display content.


----------



## Juiced

AuzenTech Bravura 7.1 > X540 + HD595 (it's an old pic , bought the HD595 some months later)


----------



## MomijiTMO

Hmm I love my can of compressed air.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

My setup with the new monitor, very good for movies.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega17TheTrue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My setup with the new monitor, very good for movies.

http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/03/11/mini_10031107165010279.jpg[/ig][/url][url=http://w][ig]http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/03/11/mini_100311071749201207.jpg[/ig][/url][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Why do you have your monitors set so high up?_


----------



## chews89

Maybe his chair is really high?


----------



## ascl

here is my (somewhat messy!) set up.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do you have your monitors set so high up?_

 

They are on my ears levels (between the woofers and tweeters) it is just a false impression, notice the level at where is the keyboard/mouse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those pesky speakers are so hard to position correctly and the right stand is slightly higher, just need few fixes.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe his chair is really high?_

 

That would mean when he is sitting his knees are above the desk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Omega- I found they work best when tweeter is just a tiny bit bellow your ear level and the monitors pointed inwards.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega- I found they work best when tweeter is just a tiny bit bellow your ear level and the monitors pointed inwards._

 

Yes i do the same as the manual describe but i ajust the speakers orientation depending of where am i and what i do, for movies i sit farther on a sofa and i prefer them to be almost straight, with the stands its easy to move and rotate the speakers.


----------



## Eagle Eye

This isn't much but it is mine and it is my little corner of the world so to speak. I spend alot of time here and am very comfortable. Hope to be adding the ATH W5000 balanced soon. Most recent addition is the Audio GD ROC and the PS Audio Digital Link III with Cullen Stage 4 mods. Headphone stand was a crazy idea to use up some extra PVC pipe in the shed. Works for me! LOL

 Screen saver is a picture of my Great Grandson (1 year old) and he is my buddy! The Viagra post it holder was given to me by a nurse friend as a joke. Honest!


----------



## wgb113

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ascl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 here is my (somewhat messy!) set up._

 

I'm jealous of your chair...


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

Hi, new to Head-Fi. Like my signature says I currently know absolutely nothing about proper audio and am here to learn so that I can purchase a proper audio equipment in the summer. Here is my current computer setup. Speakers are Sony SS-H550 (a stereo system from 1994) for music and Razer Carcharias for games running of an clabs xfi gamer. 

 I have a new monitor on the way so I'll update pics in 1 week or 2 when it arrives

 Computer Specs: 
 Intel E8500 @ 4.0ghz
 Gigabyte ep-ud3l p45
 Corsair 4GB ddr2-800
 XFX Radeon 5870 1GB
 Samsung 2243
 Samsung 920n


----------



## Eagle Eye

Welcome GreenMidgetYoda and before anyone else says it I will "Hang on to your wallet". I think this is a wonderful hobby and I would rather spend money on this stuff then blow it on other things that won't give me near the pleasure this hobby brings to me. Get in the threads and learn and experience this hobby but above all "have fun".


----------



## ascl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgb113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm jealous of your chair..._

 

I spent a couple of years working from home... and so figured it was worth spending for a good chair... and it was well worth it. Very comfortable chair!


----------



## ben4345

What is up with all these neat and tidy desks??!

 EFFING weirdos!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ben4345* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is up with all these neat and tidy desks??!_

 

I believe it's called "striking a pose"


----------



## fenixdown110

You don't see the other half of the room which is in total disarray and full of junk they shoved aside to make the other half look pretty.


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

I took all the junk on my desk and threw it on the ground to take the picture haha. I had cans of coke, empty tim hortins cups, papers and school work all over haha.


----------



## Coupe

Got a Auzentech Forte in there now. BD DT-990 Premium 2005 250 ohm on the way.


----------



## muad

ascl! what are you using as a source for the audioengine a5's?


----------



## ascl

An Onkyo SE-90 powers my Audioengine A5's. Nothing too fancy, but a solid music card (its only 2 channel).

 For headphones I use optical -> marantz 7500.


----------



## wmf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coupe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 Got a Auzentech Forte in there now. BD DT-990 Premium 2005 250 ohm on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice rig !..


----------



## Scrivs

Heres mine:











 Old pics though, the monitors are on stands now and are turned slightly in towards my listening position.
 And the sub isnt visible on these photos.


----------



## deadfones

Just replaced my 1 gig 2nd gen Shuffle with an 8 gig Sandisk Sansa Clip+. 60$! FM tuner, voice recorder, micro sdhc. Much better. I use it with the HD590s for taking walks.

 HD800s, X-Can v3, Musiland MD10, fast computer, Manbearpig poster, Playmobil, Too Much Thinking, Silver Bullet.


----------



## mattkosem

Here's my desk.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deadfones* 
_Just replaced my 1 gig 2nd gen Shuffle with an 8 gig Sandisk Sansa Clip+. 60$! FM tuner, voice recorder, micro sdhc. Much better. I use it with the HD590s for taking walks.

 HD800s, X-Can v3, Musiland MD10, fast computer, Manbearpig poster, Playmobil, Too Much Thinking, Silver Bullet._

 

Now that is an impressive office.


----------



## Soul_Est

^^ Seconded.

 Now I'll have post up pictures of mine once everything is setup and clean (and I make some upgrades) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Scrivs

That is a very impressive desk DeadFones.
 Realy cool.


----------



## revolink24

Some changes recently.


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some changes recently.

http://livingcatskills.com/IMGP1483.JPG_

 

Oh snap, is that a Model M?


----------



## revolink24

Yep, which I use to type everything with. It's a far better typing experience than any other modern keyboard I've used.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, which I use to type everything with. It's a far better typing experience than any other modern keyboard I've used._

 

Try a Das Keyboard. They're refreshingly mechanical.


----------



## revolink24

I'm sure, but I can't really see any compelling reason to plunk down the cash when this already works so well. As far as I'm concerned, its buckling spring (clicky) or its not.


----------



## cirdec

hi guys, i recently completed my startup desktop rig:






 you may have notice the wallpaper.... pico slim..... when will it arrive.....


----------



## krosenqu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cirdec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi guys, i recently completed my startup desktop rig:_

 

I see that even your speakers like listening to music


----------



## [L]es

please don't laugh..


----------



## Nipper

It's okay I still like to play with hotwheels sometimes too.....


----------



## cyberspyder

You should see my desk...it's just littered with goodies.


----------



## Nipper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *[L]es* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_please don't laugh.._

 

Seriously though, I'm sure those Rokits sound great outta that DAC1. I wouldn't mind having that setup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, I don't see any headphones...


----------



## [L]es

ah yes. i don't keep the headphones on the desk unless i'm going to use them.. and those are vxt4's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 less clutter..


----------



## Nipper

Yeah I totally get that.
 Whoops! I should have looked closer.... didn't mean to underestimate your gear.


----------



## Konrad Chen

Whole Set-up





 Headphone





 Computer





 Guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 And some accesories


----------



## netsky3

wich speakers are them?


----------



## grokit

What's the little white orb on top of the hedphone amp?


----------



## Konrad Chen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wich speakers are them?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Edifier S530D...not quite good

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the little white orb on top of the hedphone amp?_

 

Just My macbook pro stands
 beneath it it's a metal stuff
 i use it to decrease the vibration of prehead (cuz it's not all metal shell. is "shell" proper to describe it?)

 sry for my poor english


----------



## GreenMidgetYoda

Got a new desk and monitor:


----------



## hifidk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Konrad Chen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Computer



_

 

Nice keyboard, I have the same exact one


----------



## J.Pocalypse

^That's some serious screen realestate.. I like seeing people use the same model monitor with more than one on their desks.. Mix n' matching monitors looks tacky, IMO.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.Pocalypse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^That's some serious screen realestate.. I like seeing people use the same model monitor with more than one on their desks.. Mix n' matching monitors looks tacky, IMO._

 

A problem is that a manufacturer will update their products every year or so. I have a Dell 2407WFP, which is still running great but has been out of production for many years. The latest Dell LCDs don't even have the same silver stand. I agree that mix-and-match monitors look tacky, but the only recourse is to buy several of the same monitors at the same time.

 Of course, the best sure bet is to just buy one huge monitor instead of several small ones. My 24" LCD is big enough ... for now.


----------



## mmd8x28

New layout. Posted on another thread. Sorry about large size, this is actually 50% smaller than what the camera normally shoots.


----------



## netsky3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmd8x28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New layout. Posted on another thread. Sorry about large size, this is actually 50% smaller than what the camera normally shoots.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...agon/dsk-1.jpg_

 

Nice amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is its sound?
 What headphone are the white pair?


----------



## cyberspyder

Rogers digital box?


----------



## mmd8x28

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How is its sound?
 What headphone are the white pair?_

 

Sounds like a dream.

 The ones hanging up? Those are actually chrome. They are 45 year old Pioneer SE-2P's.. Have rolled off bass and high end, with strong mids. I use them when doing audio editing that is a vocal track. The black RadioShack ones are cheap 20 dollar headphones that are amazingly punchy on the bass, and really can shake up your eardrum if not careful.

 The ones I use most though are the IEMs plugged in, which are Maximo iMetal 490's..


----------



## hectuero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mmd8x28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New layout. Posted on another thread. Sorry about large size, this is actually 50% smaller than what the camera normally shoots.

 [photo omitted]_

 

Out of curiosity, what mount are those lenses?


----------



## koven

nice setup


----------



## mmd8x28

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hectuero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, what mount are those lenses?_

 

They are KA mounts.. The camera that took the picture is a Pentax K2000, which has a KAF2 mount on it, of which I used that type of lens for the photo.


----------



## danne

Already posted it in the picture of listening area thread, but I guess it belongs in here to


----------



## grokit

Already commented; it's nice when multiple monitors have matching bezels


----------



## ayz

i don't understand how some of you have $3000 of audio equipment on your desk but some POS desk that looks like you dragged it out of the dumpster


----------



## ROBSCIX

...because the audio is more important then the looks of your desk!


----------



## mrk

Damn that setup is nice!

 I want to know where you got your headphones clamp for btw as they look excellent!


----------



## Mayzei

What I can afford on my dirty student budget.


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I can afford on my dirty student budget. _

 

Evidently, your dirty student budget is bigger than my dirty student budget. But don't tell my girlfriend that, she may just defect to England. She always had a thing for those charming British accents, and large, dirty--ahem--budgets.


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Also, I enjoyed The God Delusion thoroughly. Good to see another skeptic around.


----------



## JTVD78

Just got a new computer. Btw, Im only 13 ( as of today). I don't have the money to buy all the fancy DACs, Headphones, Headphone Amps, etc, so I just stick with what I have.
 Here are the pics:













 My receivers:




 My front speakers:




 My rear speakers








 G19 Keyboard and G9 Mouse:


----------



## grokit

I think you could afford a DAC and headphones if you wanted them; happy birthday, teenager!


----------



## JTVD78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you could afford a DAC and headphones if you wanted them; happy birthday, teenager!_

 

thanks. I probablly couldn't afford it, judging by the fact that a cheap little uDAC alrady costs $100. then add in the price of a good pair of headphones! Also, I am already In the reds with my parrents, now that I got a new computer.


----------



## bunit

I wish I had that stuff when I was 13..
 scratch that I wish I had that stuff now..


----------



## muad

Lol yeah.... thats not exactly a cheap keyboard!


----------



## defrew

I didn't even have a cell phone when I was 13. Heck, even my phone now is not as nice as yours.


----------



## Mayzei

Dude, a 59xx series Graphics Card isn't exactly cheap!!! Very nice rig!

 Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## fenixdown110

Great setups are built up over time. It's a good start.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *defrew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't even have a cell phone when I was 13. Heck, even my phone now is not as nice as yours._

 

They didn't even make cell phones when I was 13, lol


----------



## JTVD78

Thanks for all the comments guys!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol yeah.... thats not exactly a cheap keyboard!_

 

That was last years birthday present, before I even knew what a dac, headphone amp, etc. Was


----------



## JTVD78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude, a 59xx series Graphics Card isn't exactly cheap!!! Very nice rig!

 Thanks for the comments guys._

 

Thanks, though I did forget an ssd

 I have a 5850, which is worse than a 5970.


----------



## cyberspyder

Wow....I didn't even have a computer at 13 let alone a cell phone. Lucky.


----------



## gbacic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JTVD78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, though I did forget an ssd

 I have a 5850, which is worse than a 5970._

 

still better than my 4870 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope you enjoy Fallout 3, I did.


----------



## JTVD78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gbacic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_still better than my 4870 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope you enjoy Fallout 3, I did._

 

Fallout 3 was a great game, though, I had to play it on a 9500GT. Not the Best way to play a game. Also, I used the console too much. That ruined the game for me.


----------



## chews89

holy crap, you have all of that and your 13?!

 Makes me wonder what you'll have when you're 23 :S

 Damn rich kid..


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I can afford on my dirty student budget. 

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/6394/everythingp.jpg
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2170/10829954.jpg
http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/709/marantzpm6003.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9199/97447644.jpg
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/79/ibassod2boa.jpg
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5366/sonsoundstylez2stands.jpg_

 

Much bigger than my dirty, student budget (at least until OSAP comes in).


----------



## JTVD78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JTVD78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fallout 3 was a great game, though, I had to play it on a 9500GT. Not the Best way to play a game. Also, I used the console too much. That ruined the game for me._

 

you can see my 9500 on my desk


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Soul_Est* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Much bigger than my dirty, student budget (at least until OSAP comes in)._

 

Wow, which term? UTM? I thought you could've gotten your OSAP far earlier?


----------



## Mayzei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JTVD78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, though I did forget an ssd

 I have a 5850, which is worse than a 5970._

 

Lol, I did actually know that, just wasn't thinking much at that moment. I do know my stuff. I promise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## JTVD78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mayzei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, I did actually know that, just wasn't thinking much at that moment. I do know my stuff. I promise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx_

 

 I Beleive you


----------



## Romulus1

This is just a quick and dirty picture of my current computer rig. Now that I've finally gotten the HD600's I think that I can take a bit of a break before I upgrade the amp. I'm really very pleased with how this sounds for what it is...





 Also, I like my tube source


----------



## netsky3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romulus1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is just a quick and dirty picture of my current computer rig. Now that I've finally gotten the HD600's I think that I can take a bit of a break before I upgrade the amp. I'm really very pleased with how this sounds for what it is...

 [/URL]

 Also, I like my tube source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice wallpaper, where u found it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What cable use on the akg?


----------



## GPollos

For me, a simple Canadian college student:
















 Forgive the shoddy quality of my blackberry camera.

 My gear:

 Swan M10's
 Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1 DAC
 Samsung 2253BW 22" (1680x1050) (Primary)
 Samsung LN26B360 26" TV (1360x768)

 My desktop:
 Gigabyte P43 based mobo
 Intel 3Ghz E8400
 2GB DDR2800 RAM
 ATI Radeon 4870 1GB
 1TB WD 1001FALS HDD
 500 GB WD Caviar Blue HDD
 500 GB Hitachi Deskstar (External, in the old WD Mybook Enclosure)
 Sonata III Case
 Windows 7 Pro x64

 ASUS WL500GU WAP Sitting on top
 Toshiba L500-00Y Laptop for School (Windows 7 Pro x64)
 Asus eeePC 1000HE (Windows XP/Moblin)

 So so, nothing special  That is, until I get my hands on a pair of good headphones. Then I'll be happy.

 Also, yes, yes, I did prop up my Mav and the Swans with furniture pads to reduce vibration. I'm trying to avoid shaking the Mav and its tube as much as possible during playback, since I don't have another spot to put it.


----------



## cyberspyder

Hmmmm Loo, Guelph or Toronto?


----------



## GPollos

If you mean what University I'm attending, you might be disappointed. However, where I'm going to school is not the subject of this thread!


----------



## cyberspyder

Ah well, don't worry about it then.


----------



## Romulus1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice wallpaper, where u found it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What cable use on the akg? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I found it, and a bunch of other great shots, on Flickr in the vacuum tube group. I'd recommend checking it out.

 It's just a stock cable on the 271's. They take a back seat to the HD600's unless I need to keep the noise down so I don't want to drop more money on them.


----------



## godbreath

freshmen college student living in the dorms





 not too much space. i want to add audiogens a2, but dont think i can fit them

 t400 -> little dot V -> hd650


----------



## chews89

A pair of A2's would fit there easily, you just have to get rid of the logitechs


----------



## greenarrow

My simple setup ...


----------



## mr56k

My setup


----------



## jonhapimp

My desk at my college sucks man


----------



## gorb




----------



## CANiSLAYu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bunit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish I had that stuff when I was 13..
 scratch that I wish I had that stuff now.._

 

LOL, no joke. I'd considered myself spoiled and I didn't get a cell phone until my third year of college...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenarrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My simple setup ...










_

 

I have those speakers, they're hooked up to my TV now. They're great sounding speakers especially since I only spent 100$ on them what, 5 years ago? And they're still in use doing something awesome... giving more boom to my 360 and DVD playback when with the lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GT5051.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Another GITS fan?


----------



## netsky3

what speakers are?


----------



## theCanadian

Nice Filco, Gorb. But you need some shelves for those CD's


----------



## RicHSAD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *netsky3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what speakers are?_

 

Those are the gorgeous rosenut Energy RC-10. Never heard them myself but pretty much everyone seems to agree that they sound awesome.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theCanadian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Filco, Gorb. But you need some shelves for those CD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually bought a shelf about 15 months ago but have yet to assemble it...i haven't even opened the box yet lol :/


----------



## stoutblock

ASUS P7P55D Deluxe Motherboard, ASUS Xonar Essence STX Soundcard, (2)OPA2137P in the I/V slots, (1)LME49720NA in the buffer slot, 8000+ EAC recorded FLAC files, MediaMonkey, Decware CSP2, (3)Mullard CV2493 tubes, (1) Syvania 5Y3G tube, Beyerdynamic DT880/600 HPs, also DIY Tripath TA2022 amplifier, and (2)A/D/S L300e speakers.


----------



## wgb113

Finally got some speakers:
















 This is the most revealing HiFi system I've ever put together. Very pleased so far.

 Bill


----------



## MonoNation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wgb113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally got some speakers:
_

 

Yes you did! Just curious, what are using to control the speaker volume, the DAC volume knob?


----------



## gorb

I recently won some orb speakers and finally got em wired up yesterday. This is just temporary placement since I'm unsure if I'm gonna keep the orbs on the desk or the energys.






 The orbs are great. I definitely wouldn't pay list price for them, unless I absolutely needed the small form factor and/or had a wife who doesn't like big speakers. The sub I definitely like a LOT more than the jbl sub I was using with the energys.


----------



## wgb113

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MonoNation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes you did! Just curious, what are using to control the speaker volume, the DAC volume knob?_

 

I'm using the DAC1's volume control but I've got to figure out the jumper setting. With the Quad's volume turned up to the half-way point the volume's just right with the DAC1 @ 11:00 which is where I usually have it for headphone listening as well. I'd like to bypass the Quad's volume controls though so I have some experimenting to do.

 Bill


----------



## wgb113

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gorb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently won some orb speakers and finally got em wired up yesterday. This is just temporary placement since I'm unsure if I'm gonna keep the orbs on the desk or the energys.



 The orbs are great. I definitely wouldn't pay list price for them, unless I absolutely needed the small form factor and/or had a wife who doesn't like big speakers. The sub I definitely like a LOT more than the jbl sub I was using with the energys._

 

I vote you keep the Energys.


----------



## rx7_fan




----------



## Gaia




----------



## MikeDeuce

27" i7 iMac + Cambridge Audio 540a + Cambridge Audio Sirocco S30 + modded 17" iMac stands into speaker stands


----------



## flaming_june

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







_

 

So when are you going to return to district 10?


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeDeuce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_27" i7 iMac + Cambridge Audio 540a + Cambridge Audio Sirocco S30


_

 

gorgeous...where's the matching HD800 and Woo audio stand?


----------



## RTF




----------



## MikeDeuce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_gorgeous...where's the matching HD800 and Woo audio stand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The HD800 are a little out of my price range, but the modest head-gear (Denon D2000 + iBasso D2) is off to the side... they didn't match well enough so they got shelved for my little photo shoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are a couple more angles... all link back to flickr for higher res versions.

 Having fun with a long exposure and a zoom lens:




 Low angle (you can see my rush-job of hacked up brackets here):


----------



## IceClass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeDeuce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Having fun with a long exposure and a zoom lens:



_

 

Awesome. How did you get your hands on some spare iMac brackets?


----------



## MikeDeuce

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome. How did you get your hands on some spare iMac brackets?_

 

Thanks! Got them on eBay from: eBay My World - sierrarepair

 I just searched until I found someone selling more than 1, so I could make sure I had a matching pair without too much trouble.


----------



## joomongj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MikeDeuce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_27" i7 iMac + Cambridge Audio 540a + Cambridge Audio Sirocco S30 + modded 17" iMac stands into speaker stands


_

 

Looks gorgeous indeed.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RTF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_







_

 


 Very smart. I like the speakers. Are you a Tortoise fan by your avatar?


----------



## RTF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very smart. I like the speakers. Are you a Tortoise fan by your avatar?_

 

Thanks. Yup I'm a Tortoise fan, I thought there latest album was great.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

*MikeDeuce *- That's just sexy.. 

*RTF *- I love how clean n' warm that all looks. There's no clutter at all on that desk.. How long are those cables you're using?

 Mine, on the other hand is neither clean, nor sexy. But, it's a bunch of fun for me.


----------



## JamesXP

Rather poo system:

 CMI8738 soundcard > (eww) sharp midi system > Monitor Audio BR1 (mmm)

 Monitor is a 226BW, PC is a single core amd athlon 3200 with 512mb ram.


----------



## gorb

get a new mobo/cpu/ram/etc


----------



## JamesXP

I need some pennies first


----------



## gorb

I have about 800 pennies in a plastic thingy. If you're ever in fort worth, tx, I'd happily give them to you


----------



## ayz

ill update once i get done rearranging


----------



## Bizong

Denon MD-5000's, Audio GD Dac-19, Audio GD C-2.
  Have a headphone stand being shipping to me soon.


----------



## bol




----------



## [L]es

don't laugh.. please 
   

   
  the pc:
  i7 860, msi big bang trinergy, 8gb g skill ripjaws @ xmp, 2 x 5770's, x-fi titanium, 1 g skill falcon 128gb ssd, 1x1tb for music, 2x1.5tb seagate for music, raven rv02 casing, seasonic x750 psu, tr venomous x hsf.
   
  the av part:
  panasonic 50g10 plasma, denon avr3802, custom built speakers and an mk sub.
   
  cabling:
  dh labs, audioquest and monster hdmi cables, audio cabling by belden (8422 and 5000up).
   
  accessories:
  bada line conditioner, some servo type avrs ('cept for the one for the sub). old tables i had lying around the house.
   
  peripherals:
  xbox 360 controller for pc, logitech illuminated keyboard, mx revolution wireless mouse.


----------



## Bemopti123

Les, describe what exactly you have there.  Type of comp, audio, speakers.


----------



## Draca

Macbook Pro (Play on OS X) --> Duet @ 24/96 --> Sennheiser HD600 w. Lilknight Vampire OCC recable / Sennheiser HD25 1-II w. velour pads/HD600 cable.
   
  Unfortunately I don't have phenomenal speakers at the moment, but the recabled HD600s (tbh cable does nothing for the sound, just looks good and is more durable) sound pretty decent out of the Duet. I think I may need to get a Burson Audio HA-160 to see what the HD600s can really do though... the DAC in the Apogee is pretty good from what I've heard but its headphone output is apparently not optimal. Law of diminishing returns...
   
  Next on the buy-list are Swan M200 MkIIIs but they are impossible to find in the UK and the German distributor charges ridiculous amounts for them - alternatives for me include the KRK Rokit RP5 G2s.
   
  I sometimes use my Sennheiser HD25 1-II and AKG K26p with the Duet as well, but generally they are kept for the portable rig (iAudio X5/iPhone 3GS)


----------



## [L]es

i edited my post..


----------



## gorb

why would anybody laugh?  it's nice stuff.  except for the cables.  i'd laugh at those.


----------



## [L]es

ha ha ha. nah they were just experiments.


----------



## koven

nice setup bol, very clean


----------



## wgb113

Quote: 





draca said:


> Unfortunately I don't have phenomenal speakers at the moment, but the recabled HD600s (tbh cable does nothing, just looks good) sound pretty decent out of the Duet. I think I may need to get a Burson Audio HA-160 to see what the HD600s can really do though... the DAC in the Apogee is pretty good from what I've heard but its headphone output is apparently not optimal. Law of diminishing returns...
> 
> Next on the buy-list are Swan M200 MkIIIs but they are impossible to find in the UK and the German distributor charges ridiculous amounts for them - alternatives for me include the KRK Rokit RP5 G2s.
> 
> I sometimes use my Sennheiser HD25 1-II and AKG K26p with the Duet as well, but generally they are kept for the portable rig (iAudio X5/iPhone 3GS)


 
   
  Ever consider a pair of Quad Actives?  They should be easy for you to score.  I've been impressed with their sound.
   
  Bill


----------



## Draca

Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Ever consider a pair of Quad Actives?  They should be easy for you to score.  I've been impressed with their sound.
> 
> Bill


 
   
  The Quads look lovely, but are bout 250 pounds out of my price range unfortunately. The KRK RP5s retail for about 249 quid, and the Swans in the US translate to 280 quid, whereas in the UK they cost 680 quid. I don't know why the price difference is so huge between America/UK for those speakers.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

My stuff, sitting atop a Shure microphone case (redone inside to fit my 701) I picked up at the local thrift store for $5.


----------



## hifiers

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 


 really nice setup


----------



## ayz




----------



## jjsoviet

Pardon the pics.


----------



## Bemopti123

JSoviet, nice shots and nice gear.


----------



## jjsoviet

Thanks bud.


----------



## mahesh

My new Setup


----------



## t/sound

One must have fun "working" at home.


----------



## Draca

^ Nice!


----------



## gorb

rearranged a tiny bit


----------



## WindyCityCy

Another "work" space ...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

WindyCityCy,
   
  When I first saw that first picture, I thought to myself _"you can definitely see what the priority is at this desk"_.


----------



## gorb

those are some expensive speakers


----------



## wgb113

t/sound,
   
  What are those that you're using for component isolation?
   
  WindyCityCy,
   
  Nice system!  I like the finish you chose for your flexy rack.  What are those isolators under your beautiful speakers?
   
  Bill


----------



## Achua

My table..




 JVC Wood Cone Mini component
 Corda Cantate2
 AKG K702
 AT ANC7


----------



## Achua

My table..




 JVC Wood Cone Mini component
 Corda Cantate2
 AKG K702
 AT ANC7


----------



## WindyCityCy

Isolators are from Primacoustic.  Without them I had some vibration around the desk and also the speakers were above my ear level ... these solved both problems.  They are very substantial (made of 3 materials - foam on bottom, steel plate above that, and rubber mat on top for speaker to sit on).  Also, they are angled 5 degrees (can be up or down angled) which helped to focus the sound to ear level.


----------



## Draca

@Windy:
   
  I am blown away by your monitor set-up. K&H's are in my wishlist - wow!
   
  That aside, have you positioned them so high on purpose? Does the sound change from when they are ear-level?


----------



## WindyCityCy

Positioning was somewhat dictated by my space.  The K+H's definitely sound better when they are on the same plane as your ears.  The isolators did exactly what I was hoping for and have focused the sound down to my seating level and now I can say they are positioned perfectly for near-field listening.  They sounded great before I added the isolators but adding them definitely improved things even more.  I love these speakers as they are very accurate.  Good recordings sound amazing however they don't do any favors for poorly mixed songs.  Since adding them to my desk I've also done a fair amount of watching movies and shows on my laptop ... the sound is amazing.  I'm hoping to add the large iMac later in the year when Apple refreshes the line to complete the setup.


----------



## sidewinder

*My setup:* Marantz PM8000, Wharfedale Diamond 10.2, LG W2486 LED, HTPC with Asus Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## Draca

^ Love that set-up. Really interesting to see someone go the passive route for near-field speakers. You don't see that very often but boy, those Wharfedales are a pretty good choice. Heard good things about the Marantz as well. Love the DVD (?) collection as well.


----------



## sidewinder

It's mainly Bluray. My source is the LG Bluray/DVD-player for pc.
   
  The Marantz was launched in 1999 if I recall correctly, and it's a pretty good amp, even to this day. It even supports Class A. I've always prefered the warm Marantz sound in combination with Wharfedale's more analytical and transparant sound. They even each other out somehow.
   
  It's a great step u from computer 2.1 sets like the Altec Lansing FX6021 and Harman/Kardon Soundsticks II, which I've owned in the past. The biggest gain is just the sheer volume of course, along with proper open sound you don't get from smaller all-in-one speakers. Sound quality itself is not so much ahead, but there is quite a noticable difference between good MP3-rips and lossless audio. With the Altec of Harman Kardon, it wasn't very audible. But I bet the Asus Xonar has something to do with that as well.
   
  Overall, I'm very pleased, especially the value for money. I got the amp for $250, and that's good value considering the Marantz PM6003 (which I had in mind primarly) costs more and has less power output. The PM8000 is over 10 years old, but we all know that if well manufactured they can last for a long time. The 10.2's cost me $350, that's also a fair deal considering the suggested retail price of over $450.


----------



## Achua

sorry,
  double post


----------



## brandnewgame

You guys never fail to impress me


----------



## revolink24

A couple of minor changes recently.
   

   
  Not really looking forward to bringing this to college.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





sidewinder said:


> The 10.2's cost me $350, that's also a fair deal considering the suggested retail price of over $450.


 

 Nice setup, I'm also looking for good bookshelf speakers. Do you recommend the budget Wharfedale ones for under $150?


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> A couple of minor changes recently.
> 
> 
> Not really looking forward to bringing this to college.


 

  
  Nice mess


----------



## sidewinder

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> Nice setup, I'm also looking for good bookshelf speakers. Do you recommend the budget Wharfedale ones for under $150?


 

 I have the Diamond 9.0 at home, and they are placed in standard room, about 12 feet apart (unlike my desktop) and they sound very good considering their size. I've compared them to some standard Philips speakers which came with a 'hifi' setup (receiver, amp, cd-player all in one), and even though they are only have the size, the Wharfedale's beat them hands down. The buildquality and level of craftsmanship is excellent considering their price. They have the same airy feeling like my 10.2's. The only difference really is the bass impact, which is to be expected. 165mm versus 100mm. The new Diamond 10 range has some improvements, they've taken aspects from their higher-end range. But overall the Diamond 9 sereis sounds pretty much like the Diamond 10. I hope that answers your question.
   
  For a desktop setup, I'd recommend the 10.0 or 10.1 because they are wall mountable (the 10.2 isn't, much to my mistake). I don't think you'd miss much in terms of bass really. I just wanted their biggest model to be future proof. For larger rooms while sitting in a couch and like 10 feet away, I'd get at least the 10.1. Though in terms of transparancy and reveiling detail or layers of music, they are equal. You just get a heavier feel to the sound with a larger driver obviously.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Thanks, Sidewinder. I was thinking of upgrading my M-Audio AV30's when the time comes. My table is big enough to fit full-size bookshelf speakers, so size isn't an issue for me.
   
  PS: How do I connect the Diamonds, if there are 4 inputs in total? I'm confused. @_@


----------



## gorb

if you're talking about what i think you're talking about, the additional binding posts are for biamping which isn't necessary but not a bad thing to do and the manual should tell you which ones to connect the speaker wire to if you aren't biamping
   
  but if you aren't talking about that then ignore what i just typed


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





gorb said:


> if you're talking about what i think you're talking about, the additional binding posts are for biamping which isn't necessary but not a bad thing to do and the manual should tell you which ones to connect the speaker wire to if you aren't biamping
> 
> but if you aren't talking about that then ignore what i just typed


 
  That's the one I was talking about, thanks. How about the RCA and power connections, where are they located? All I see are the binding posts.


----------



## sidewinder

The double binding posts are for bi-wiring of bi-amping, that means you seperate the highs and lows with their own cable. It should reduce interference, but that's up for debate. Bi-wiring just seperates the signals, while bi-amping lets you connect two amplifiers instead of one. Bi-amping seems to give better results. But I wouldn't worry about that.
   
  The speakers themselves have screw-type binding posts, which give the best contact possible. You take a piece of bare wire, twist it,  put it in the hole and screw it tightly. You then hook up that speaker cable to your dedicated amp, which by itself lets you connect it via RCA, HDMI, S/PDIF, whatever to your source.
   
  Just so you know, these are passive speakers, they have no internal amplification whatsoever. They draw power from your standalone amplifier.


----------



## Draca

If you're unsure about the amplifier to pair with the Wharfdale 10.x series, the Marantz PM6003 is a great pairing, it won What Hifi's 2009 award for best amplifier under 500 pounds, and comes in at 250 quid - so quite a good price.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





draca said:


> If you're unsure about the amplifier to pair with the Wharfdale 10.x series, the Marantz PM6003 is a great pairing, it won What Hifi's 2009 award for best amplifier under 500 pounds, and comes in at 250 quid - so quite a good price.


 
  Woah, bit pricey at the moment. Maybe I'll  stick to my powered ones until I get more green for an integrated amp and a good pair of passives. Thank you all though, I am considering an upgrade within the next few years or so.


----------



## seekadds

my mid-grade stuff...got rid of the Maverick Tubemagic D1, replaced it with an Audio GD FUN w/ Earth OPA. Much less hiss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  my good monitor is off getting RMA'ed for defective pixels. usually i have an NEC ea231wmi next to the crapp-o acer. in case anyone cares, some parts of NEC pixel policy are unclear, so if you bug them enough, they will fix it for you hehe.
   
  another note, i noticed a lot of us have logitech mx518 for mouse. i didn't know they were that popular! i opened mine up and put some lead weight inside because i found it too light, but now it is perfect.
   
  sorry for the crappy flash glare.


----------



## Tsuyosa Eternal

Hey Guys, first post here on the Forums, saying hello from little Adelaide in Australia.
   
  This is my very simple bedroom computer system.
   
  Asus Xonar into the M-Patch passive volume control, balanced XLR out to the Behringer B2031A's, the RCA's in are spilt to the G&W TWJ1 headphone amplifier then to either AKG240's or ATH ES7s.
   

   
  Nothing too fancy but it does the job and i think its a fairly good base to start from, next on the list (other than painting the stands) is an external DAC, a better headphone amplifier and some new headphones too. Im fairly happy with the speakers at the moment


----------



## jjsoviet

^ What are those speakers, AV30's or AV40's? How do they sound with and without the Audio-GD FUN?


----------



## Draca

Behringer B2031A's as described in Tyuyosa's post.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





draca said:


> Behringer B2031A's as described in Tyuyosa's post.


 

 I was referring to seekadds' post. Sorry that I posted much later than you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  How are the Behringer's? I think I may get an upgrade from my AV30's.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> ^ What are those speakers, AV30's or AV40's? How do they sound with and without the Audio-GD FUN?


 

 AV-40's. without the Fun, they sound decent, better than my old Logitech g51. although the g51 could fill the room better, since the AV-40 are near-field. but if you're in that sweet spot they are good.
   
  the FUN adds more body to the music, and clears up the treble. i'm using the "DAC out" instead of the "line out" because i prefer to have just one volume control. the "line out" does sound more musical though, since it goes through the OPA earth.


----------



## Draca

Woops! Should have read the Audio-gd bit and realised it was seekadds that you were referring to.
  
  Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> I was referring to seekadds' post. Sorry that I posted much later than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baird GoW

I still cant believe that Ultrasone made blue and white headphones... Yuck. One of the many reasons I got the HFI-780 over the < pro series headphones (exception Pro 900s look amazing).
  Quote: 





seekadds said:


>


----------



## seekadds

^^ yea they sound much better than they look lol. they are my home pair anyway, so not a lot of people see me with them on. apparently though, the pro 750's are getting a makeover to black/grey...maybe i bought mine too early haha


----------



## Tsuyosa Eternal

Quote:


jjsoviet said:


> How are the Behringer's? I think I may get an upgrade from my AV30's.


 

  
  For the money they are great, best way to describe they compaired with some other monitors are they are a little more layed back and have a warmer sound. I find them very enjoyable to listen too, they image very well, have solid output down to 40Hz in their current position. Although there are better monitors out there for music listening these are great, sure if you are editing/mixing you can do much better but compairing home hifi speakers in the same price range these things stand out. I have compaired these with B&W685 and the Dali Ikon2's and in both cases i prefered the sound of the Behringer B2031A's.
   
  This is them in an older setup, been going stong for 2 years now without trouble and i think i would need to spend a few thousand on something like Dynaudio's to get a clearly better performance.


----------



## Ebunnage

Nice rigs here! Still workin on mine...


----------



## crossbone

Here's a picture of my current Rig:
   

   
  That's:
  -AUNE MK2SE DAC(OPA 2134 + LT1364)
  -M-Audio AV40
  -Source Player = Foobar
  -Some other stuff 
   
  bye
   
  p.s. just realized i should clean the front dust filter of my PC *g*


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Gotta love that Blackberry dock and Logitech gaming mouse.


----------



## Jonnoh

Im bumping this to put it ahead of the other thread which, IMO, is inferior.  This is the thread that turned me from lurker to member.  It is important.


----------



## gorb

new display - i will miss my dual monitors, but i'll get over it.  don't mind the mess, it'll get taken care of soon >_>


----------



## Baird GoW

I dont think i could ever switch from dual monitors to a single no matter how big it is in fact I'm trying to buy a third


----------



## gorb

The only thing I used on the second monitor was irc so it won't bother me that much :/


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Not the final place for the speakers i keep them moving,rotating, yes they are too high here.
  I need bigger speakers and monitor but after my acoustic treatment.


----------



## crumpler

My humble Movies/Audio/Games/Internet rig!


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Yum yum, do you game with your HD800's? I see you have a Razer mouse and mousepad too.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> My humble Movies/Audio/Games/Internet rig!


 

 Oh my gosh, epic idea! I'll create a new thread!


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> ^ Yum yum, do you game with your HD800's? I see you have a Razer mouse and mousepad too.


 

 Thanks for the kind reply! Yeah, i do everything with the HD800s. It's a great do-it-all headphone, albeit a little pricey!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> Thanks for the kind reply! Yeah, i do everything with the HD800s. It's a great do-it-all headphone, albeit a little pricey!


 

 Man, I wish I have that rig. Well, good luck in your gaming! I'm a fellow PC gamer too.


----------



## yianni




----------



## Baird GoW

somebody post something


----------



## Wraithetc




----------



## jjsoviet

^ Is that a custom-built PC? Specs please.


----------



## Wraithetc

Its getting old at this point:
   
  E6750 @ 3.2 GHz
  HD4870 1GB
  4 Gigs of Ram
   
  Theres also a PS3 behind the monitor on the right lol.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





wraithetc said:


> Its getting old at this point:
> 
> E6750 @ 3.2 GHz
> HD4870 1GB
> ...


 
  Yep I saw the Trey lol. Well, your rig's better than my lappy with a 9600 GT and Core Duo 2.2 GHz processors.


----------



## Baird GoW

I'll be posting mine soon with my new rig ill tell you whats going to be in it now though. It is will have a Phenom II 1055T @ hopefully 3.8 GHZ, HD 4850, 4GB DDR 3 RAM at 7-7-7-20, 4x 1.5TB drives in Raid 6 i will eventually have more drives


----------



## Nipper

@ crumpler
  How well do you think the Icon HDP drives the HD800's.  I have one on order (the Nuforce that is), and I was also wondering if it had enough detail to really do the Senns justice.  I mean I'm sure it will do fine with my humble k271mkiis but I have a bad case of upgraditus........


----------



## Mayzei

Quote: 





nipper said:


> @ crumpler
> How well do you think the Icon HDP drives the HD800's.  I have one on order (the Nuforce that is), and I was also wondering if it had enough detail to really do the Senns justice.  I mean I'm sure it will do fine with my humble k271mkiis but I have a bad case of upgraditus........


 

 :O 
   
  Here is the PM i sent to him eariler last week:
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Hi there mate, awesome setup, i'm really interested in getting an HDP. What are you thoughts on it (especially driving HD800's)? I would be pairing it with HD600's, which are quite similar. Does the HDP do the Sennheiser sound any justice?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Tom.


 
   
  Here is what he PM'ed me back (I hope he's okay with me publicating this):
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Hi Tom,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hope this helps, what a coincidence!
   
  Thanks again Jeremy.
   
  Tom.


----------



## rarebear

I have some old Boston Acoustics Speakers with this custom case custom computer I designed and made with Asus P5Q Pro with  X-Hi sound onboard..
   
  You can see images of how I made it here
http://wizkidz.home.comcast.net/~wizkidz/rarebearcomputer/


----------



## Nipper

Tom,
           Thank you so much!  That told me everything I needed to know.  This reassures me that I made the right choice.  It should be here within the week and I would be more than happy to share my impressions as well via p.m. when it arrives.
   
  Thanks again,
  Grant


----------



## Head Injury

Quote: 





rarebear said:


> I have some old Boston Acoustics Speakers with this custom case custom computer I designed and made with Asus P5Q Pro with  X-Hi sound onboard..
> 
> You can see images of how I made it here
> http://wizkidz.home.comcast.net/~wizkidz/rarebearcomputer/


 

 Should have water cooled it


----------



## rarebear

Hey Head,
  Lot of folks are getting away from water cooling as the new coolers are so good..
  I have a 2.8 dual core running stable for months at 3.5 and its all very quite..
   
  I spend the extra money on new video cards and hard drives 
   
  But It would look cooler with Blue UV coloring in the water lines under the black light..
  I have added more Blue UV cables than the one you see in the pic


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





rarebear said:


> Hey Head,
> Lot of folks are getting away from water cooling as the new coolers are so good..
> I have a 2.8 dual core running stable for months at 3.5 and its all very quite..
> 
> ...


 

 Water cooling is lovely. I have an i5 running at 4ghz myself (Under water, of course).


----------



## gorb




----------



## jjsoviet

Mudkipz!


----------



## gorb




----------



## Nipper

Please disregard the big, silly Sony speakers, I am in the process of upgrading them. (They don't really sound horrible, but they don't do the rest of the system justice.)
   
  The good stuff:
  -Nuforce Icon HDP
  -AKG K271mkii's
  Woo Audio headphone stand with the rare "Washcloth Mod"


----------



## Tiltman




----------



## mrarroyo

gorb, what stands are under your speakers? Thanks.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> gorb, what stands are under your speakers? Thanks.


 

 Auralex Mopads.


----------



## cellison

I moved my A5s to a different desk with my music equipment and went back to the A2s. Obviously they don't have as much bass as the A5s but they still amaze me with how good they sound. When i want to get more volume and quality I use either my Grado 325s or Sennheiser HD600s through the headphone out of the Apogee Duet. The computer is an 8 core Mac Pro and all of my music is played through iTunes in Apple Lossless format.


----------



## cellison

I moved my A5s to a different desk with my laptop and music equipment and went back to using my A2s. They obviously don't have as much bass as the A5s but they still amaze me with how good they sound. When I want to get a better listening experience I use either my Grado 325i or Sennheiser HD600 headphones through the Duet's headphone out. The computer (out of picture on the floor) is an 8 core Mac Pro and all of my music is in Apple Lossless format and is played through iTunes.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Crappy cellphone shot of my desk.
   

   
  Can't see my computer/monitor speakers but I'll post a picture of them eventually.
   
  Here's my computer:

   
  The speaker to the right is part of a pair I had from forever ago, They're gone now and replaced with some technics that I picked up in great condition from goodwill. Ghetto, I know. but it works for now. I'm getting a DAC and building some monitors soon 
   
   
  Wow thats exactly my rig, hahaha.
 Quote: 





wraithetc said:


> Its getting old at this point:
> 
> E6750 @ 3.2 GHz
> HD4870 1GB
> ...






   Quote: 





wraithetc said:


> Its getting old at this point:
> 
> E6750 @ 3.2 GHz
> HD4870 1GB
> ...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Auralex Mopads.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## acold7dusta

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> Not the final place for the speakers i keep them moving,rotating, yes they are too high here.
> I need bigger speakers and monitor but after my acoustic treatment.


 
   
  bring them into the room a couple more feet


----------



## cYbernation

Since I'm fairly new here, I thought I would post my small setup. 
  Nothing special but I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## Nipper

Quote: 





cybernation said:


> Since I'm fairly new here, I thought I would post my small setup.
> Nothing special but I'm pretty satisfied with it.





  

  I'll bet!  I would love to get my hands on pair of those sweet-sounding Dynaudios!!!!


----------



## Baird GoW

Is that a Dell U2410. I just picked one up its beautiful.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





cybernation said:


> Since I'm fairly new here, I thought I would post my small setup.
> Nothing special but I'm pretty satisfied with it.


 
  Love your setup. Hows the bass? Do they need a sub?


----------



## Bizong

My DAC / Amps are behind the right screen, its getting cramped back their!


----------



## Yikes

Today I built a Headphone Stand for my Office Rig. I'm not really handy, so I'm please with how it turned out. My Office rig is my main Headphone Rig. The only thing that I'm still waiting on is my Music Hall 25.2 DAC (Exemplar Audio is busy modifying it), so for the mean time a Nuforce uDAC is the source.
  1st Picture: Complete Office Rig (With B&W DM-601 Speakers)

  2nd Picture: Again the complete rig

  3rd Picture: The Workspace

  4th Picture: The Speaker Amp NAD C326 BEE

  5th Picture: Headphones (Jades & HE-5LE) and Amps GES and Exemplar OTL32

  6th Picture: Headphones and Exemplar OTL32

  7th Picture: Exemplar OTL32

  8th Picture: GES and DIY Balanced Power Conditioner

  9th Picture: DIY Balanced Power Conditioner (My only foray into DIY)


----------



## techenvy

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 

 nice!,
    hey do those psb(model?)   punch harder than some klipsch rb51 or 61?


----------



## Ad Rock

Quote: 





cybernation said:


> Since I'm fairly new here, I thought I would post my small setup.
> Nothing special but I'm pretty satisfied with it.


 

 Can you please inform me who makes that little silver knob sitting under your monitor? I am assuming that is for volume control for the system? Is it multi-function like other similar products I have seen out there or solely for controlling volume? It is a much cleaner/sophisticated look than other products available, I would love to pick one up!


----------



## punk_guy182

Quote: 





techenvy said:


> nice!,
> hey do those psb(model?)   punch harder than some klipsch rb51 or 61?


 
  These are either PSB B15 or B25. I'd recommend B25 over B15.


----------



## jenneth

That's a tc electronic Level Pilot.
  
  Quote: 





ad rock said:


> Can you please inform me who makes that little silver knob sitting under your monitor? I am assuming that is for volume control for the system? Is it multi-function like other similar products I have seen out there or solely for controlling volume? It is a much cleaner/sophisticated look than other products available, I would love to pick one up!


----------



## grokit

*cYbernation*, what are the black "th-mann" platforms your monitors are on used for, are they made to put speakers on or do they serve another purpose?


----------



## cYbernation

@.Sup : Personally I do not think I will buy one soon. The Bass is very  precise and it's there  but if you need that last kick you might want to get one. 
  @Ad Rock: Yes it's the tc.elecontric level pilot. It's only a volume controller. For it's price it's a nice piece of gear but it suffers from the typical volume inbalanca on low volume. 
  @grokit: they are made and sold by thomann. They decouple the speakers from my desk. On the big piece of foam there is a heavy sheet of metal and on top of that is a layer of foam rubber. Really tightens up the overall sound of the speaker.


----------



## DoingOK

My setup:


----------



## grokit

Beautiful setup, DoingOK!
   
  What kind of HP amp is that, and what is that box to the left of your monitor, is it your DAC?


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Beautiful setup, DoingOK!
> 
> What kind of HP amp is that, and what is that box to the left of your monitor, is it your DAC?


 

 The amp is a Woo Audio WA6 with some custom wood pieces I had made for it.  The box next to my moitor is an automatic watch winder for my Tag Heuer.  I use a Musical Fidelity DAC that is not pictured.   Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## grokit

I thought it looked like the Woo. You either got your watch winder to match your Woo, or you got your Woo pieces to match your winder, or you just got lucky!


----------



## dfkt




----------



## driftingbunnies

If I place my PC monitor on top of an integrated amp, do you think it'll damage the monitor over time?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





doingok said:


> The amp is a Woo Audio WA6 with some custom wood pieces I had made for it.  The box next to my moitor is an automatic watch winder for my Tag Heuer.  I use a Musical Fidelity DAC that is not pictured.   Thanks for the compliments.


 

 Im not usually a fan of how Woo amps look, but the wood on that amp looks AWESOME!  Great Job!


----------



## DoingOK

Thank you.


----------



## etiolate

Here's my home rig, in the office/dedicated listening room. (sorry for crappy cell phone pic).  There's this rig, a cd rack, a big leather chair, and my office desk in here.  When at the desk, it's headphones only because it does not face the speakers.  I usually have the laptop in my lap and not sitting on the little dot, lol.
   
  DAC:
 Little Dot DAC_II
 CDP:
  Yamaha DVD-S1800BL DVD/CD/SACD
  COMP:
 Macbook Pro (USB), Mac Pro (toslink, in same room at office desk)
  AMP:
 Cambridge Audio Azur 640a V2
  CANS:
 HD595, HD600
  SPEAKERS:
 Homemade, Vifa MG Line


----------



## cyberspyder

Is there a 'Best-of' compilation?


----------



## jjsoviet

Not really a pic of my whole rig, but rather a component of that rig. My Little Dot MKIII.


----------



## thread

Whoa! Nice shot!


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote: 





acold7dusta said:


> bring them into the room a couple more feet


 


 Yes that was i did sometimes ago because the wall are making resonances, i will put acoustic panels on it and i may upgrade to ADAM A7X with sub 8.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





thread said:


> Whoa! Nice shot!


 

 Thank you.


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  Here is my set up:
   

   

   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## grokit

Very nice setup and view, but I couldn't handle having my monitor up that high, is that what the cushions on the chair are for?


----------



## ccklone

Hey Now,
   
  No, the cushions are there for the cats. The monitor isn't very high at all. It is a 24" iMac, the height at mid level of the monitor it is only 42", slightly below eye level for me. The keyboard is at 24" and the monitor shelf is at 29". The monitor is slightly tilted upward a few degrees. It might just be a slight optical illusion as well, the area is in a loft above the kitchen area. The top of the window is only 53", so when I stand up I can't see out the window. I have to bend over to look out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also took the picture at a sitting eye level with a wide-angle lens, which may have caused a bit of perspective shift as well. And the view is nice, it looks onto a paddock and beyond is our pasture for our horses, very peaceful. Thanks for the kind words. 
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## srld




----------



## dfkt

Painted the room fresh, time for a fresh photo as well.






 Large version of the panorama: http://anythingbutipod.com/images/fo...titch-full.jpg

 Oh, and a closeup of the important audio and computer gear:


----------



## Aynjell

A speak and spell?


----------



## dfkt

Among other things, yes.


----------



## grokit

Vertigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Br777

a freakin speak and spell!! holy crap!! does it work!!??!


----------



## dfkt

It works nicely with my UE11 plugged in.


----------



## sepinho

Quote:


dfkt said:


> ...


 

 Commodore 128D? I'm jealous! And I totally regret ever selling my first-gen C64 and 1541. At least I'm still holding on to my old A1200, with /X still installed too.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> It works nicely with my UE11 plugged in.


 

 you should be using that as your profile photo - oh man i can still hear that thing talking to me when i was a kid... bet the creators of that thing never envisioned someone plugging audiophile quality custom IEM's into that thing!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> It works nicely with my UE11 plugged in.


 

 That thing has stereo? Hilarious!


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





sepinho said:


> Quote:
> 
> Commodore 128D? I'm jealous! And I totally regret ever selling my first-gen C64 and 1541. At least I'm still holding on to my old A1200, with /X still installed too.


 

 Heh, amazing that these things are indestructible. I still have a 2nd generation C64 as well (the non-fatso version), next to the C128, and both work perfectly fine. I wish I still had my Amiga 500. :/

  
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> you should be using that as your profile photo - oh man i can still hear that thing talking to me when i was a kid... bet the creators of that thing never envisioned someone plugging audiophile quality custom IEM's into that thing!


 

 The speech synthesis was far out for the times, Texas Instruments outdid themselves with the innovations in the Speak&Spell.

  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> That thing has stereo? Hilarious!


 

 Heh, it's definitely mono, but I hear stuff on both ears, plugged into the 3.5mm jack. I mean, how cool is that - a child's toy with a 3.5mm plug to annoy everyone in a much bigger radius when plugged into a hifi setup?


----------



## Br777

it would be so cool if you could post a sound byte of that thing talking.. but ill stop hijacking this thread now


----------



## dfkt

http://www.speaknspell.co.uk/speaknspell.html


----------



## Ooztuncer

recently revisited my room - laptop/iriver h120 > headroom ultra mini stack > beyer dt880 > blisss


----------



## Oneironaut

My God... Ooztuncer that room looks so nice it almost makes me hate you.
   
   
  Wait... changed my mind... I hate you.


----------



## playchess

Great pics !
   
  But i have seen a chessboard on the computer , do you play chess on the net ? Playchess.com ?
  My nickname is Naimaudio on the server 
   
   
  All my apologies , I dont' know how to delete completely my reply . Sorry for that
  Please , clear my messages


----------



## playchess

Quote: 





ooztuncer said:


> recently revisited my room - laptop/iriver h120 > headroom ultra mini stack > beyer dt880 > blisss


 

  
   Great pics !
   
  But i have seen a chessboard on the computer , do you play chess on the net ? Playchess.com ?
  My nickname is Naimaudio on the server


----------



## playchess

Quote: 





ooztuncer said:


> recently revisited my room - laptop/iriver h120 > headroom ultra mini stack > beyer dt880 > blisss


 

  
   Great pics !
   
  But i have seen a chessboard on the computer , do you play chess on the net ? Playchess.com ?
  My nickname is Naimaudio on the server


----------



## playchess




----------



## playchess




----------



## TigzStudio

My Rig
   
  4.0 ghz core i7, 12gb ram, ssd main drive, 3 tb storage, silent case mods (using foobar2000 on the Wacom)

  Resident Evil T-Virus vials are crucial to this setup .....see under monitor


----------



## cyberspyder

Holy crap that is a huge Wacom. How do you like your Cinema Display? Considering getting one from kijiji.


----------



## TigzStudio

love it, esp. at the price I paid.... bought it off my brother-in-law, zero dead pixels for $1,000 even.


----------



## cyberspyder

For the Wacom? Good deal, but if for the CD, your brother ripped you off LOL.


----------



## TigzStudio

Wacom was 1300 (included pens, protector, and Painter 11 full license and software), got it off a fashion design student that only used it for 2 months.  Lucked out.  
   
  the 30" Cinema Display I bought off my brother-in-law about 2.5 years ago or more, so back then it was a superb deal, as they are 1700 retail new, plus it had zero dead pixels which was a huge plus for me.  Im tempted to get another one for my other room, beautiful displays.


----------



## cyberspyder

Ah, figures...current value is around $500-$700 for the 30" model. I'm looking at a 23", no space for a 30".


----------



## TigzStudio

seriously, where are you seeing the prices for the 30 inch Apple Cinemas, if you search "apple cinema 30" on ebay and look at completed items, they all end at 950 - 1200 ish used.   Most of the good condition used ones seem to be ending right at $1,000 on ebay.  The jacked (scratch, dead pixels) ones sell for 500 ish to 650 it seems.  
   
  I would buy like a bunch of em at the 500 dollar range if they were in excellent condition! lol.  For my main studio room, 3 x 30" apple cinemas would rock.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> For my main studio room, 3 x 30" apple cinemas would rock.


 
   
  I agree I want two more!
   
  Apple used to sell them refurbished once in awhile, $1299 I think with a warranty plus Applecare if you want. That's how I got mine.


----------



## Feyris

Hi!
  I'm a long time reader, but this is my 1st post here 
   
  He's my (not clean) set-up:
   
  You can see 2 KRK VXT-4, and an E--MU 1820m (and sanza fuse & RE0 for portable setup)
   

   
  You can also see the projection screen on the wall.


----------



## yianni

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Wacom was 1300 (included pens, protector, and Painter 11 full license and software), got it off a fashion design student that only used it for 2 months.  Lucked out.
> 
> the 30" Cinema Display I bought off my brother-in-law about 2.5 years ago or more, so back then it was a superb deal, as they are 1700 retail new, plus it had zero dead pixels which was a huge plus for me.  Im tempted to get another one for my other room, beautiful displays.


 

 what size is that wacom?


----------



## TigzStudio

its the cintiq 21ux.
  Quote: 





yianni said:


> what size is that wacom?


----------



## Chrome Pumpkin

My headphone rig is on the other side of the room, so here's my computer setup (excuse the dust!):


----------



## jjsoviet

Ooh, a Razer mouse!


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> seriously, where are you seeing the prices for the 30 inch Apple Cinemas, if you search "apple cinema 30" on ebay and look at completed items, they all end at 950 - 1200 ish used.   Most of the good condition used ones seem to be ending right at $1,000 on ebay.  The jacked (scratch, dead pixels) ones sell for 500 ish to 650 it seems.
> 
> I would buy like a bunch of em at the 500 dollar range if they were in excellent condition! lol.  For my main studio room, 3 x 30" apple cinemas would rock.


 


 That's because you are looking on ebay. Ebay is a terrible indicator of price as overzealous bidders almost always drive up the price. Try kijiji or CL, or even try some auctions.


----------



## Baird GoW

OK EVERYONE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT APPLE CINEMAS BEING SO GOOD THEY ARE NOT. You could get much better for your money. It's amazing how you all know so much on the audio side but then on the video side you know nothing. For Christs sake they go hand and hand!!!!!!!
 Cons:1 DVI in port...
          NOT HDCP COMPLIANT (HOW CAN YOU SELL A MONITOR WITHOUT IT BEING HDCP COMPLIANT)
          They aren't bragging about being an IPS or VA panel type monitor which leads me to believe its TN (YUCK)

 I DON'T EVEN UNDERSTAND HOW THEY GET PEOPLE TO SPEND THIS MUCH MONEY WHEN THERE ARE SO MANY BETTER OPTIONS
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_crystal_display read this like you read about audio when you first started.
 I'd take a Dell U2711(27") over that thing any day of the week. Scratch that I would even take my own Dell U2410 (6" smaller than the apple) over the apple.


----------



## JamesL

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> OK EVERYONE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT APPLE CINEMAS BEING SO GOOD THEY ARE NOT. You could get much better for your money. It's amazing how you all know so much on the audio side but then on the video side you know nothing. For Christs sake they go hand and hand!!!!!!!
> Cons:1 DVI in port...
> NOT HDCP COMPLIANT (HOW CAN YOU SELL A MONITOR WITHOUT IT BEING HDCP COMPLIANT)
> They aren't bragging about being an IPS or VA panel type monitor which leads me to believe its TN (YUCK)
> ...


 

 dude, you gotta chill


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> OK EVERYONE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT APPLE CINEMAS BEING SO GOOD THEY ARE NOT. You could get much better for your money. It's amazing how you all know so much on the audio side but then on the video side you know nothing. For Christs sake they go hand and hand!!!!!!!
> Cons:1 DVI in port...
> NOT HDCP COMPLIANT (HOW CAN YOU SELL A MONITOR WITHOUT IT BEING HDCP COMPLIANT)
> They aren't bragging about being an IPS or VA panel type monitor which leads me to believe its TN (YUCK)
> ...


 

 Stop whining...it is a decent display. You have to realize that this came out years before your Dell (a full 6 years), plus I prefer the design of the CD over the Dell and many other monitors. If I was buying a non-Apple m,monitor, the only one I'd look at is the NEC EA231WMi. Chill out brah.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





chrome pumpkin said:


> My headphone rig is on the other side of the room, so here's my computer setup (excuse the dust!):


 

  
  So do Haruhi and Asakura ever fall off when you get your speakers rockin'?


----------



## Pseudonyms

Quote:


dfkt said:


> Heh, amazing that these things are indestructible. I still have a 2nd generation C64 as well (the non-fatso version), next to the C128, and both work perfectly fine. I wish I still had my Amiga 500. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 In reference to your speak n spell: I picked one up the other day too from a kids consignment shop. I've been looking for one *forever!*  I'm getting around to circuit bending it so I can make all the lofi clicks n pops and glitch sounds that everybody around here hates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Maybe I'll post some pictures, videos, or sound bytes some time in the future when I get finished bending and messing with it. Its so fun!


----------



## dfkt

Oh yes, please do - those things can produce some very... Autechre-worthy 'errors'.


----------



## Chrome Pumpkin

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> So do Haruhi and Asakura ever fall off when you get your speakers rockin'?


 

 Not yet, though they do start shaking a bit when the music is up loud!


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Stop whining...it is a decent display. You have to realize that this came out years before your Dell (a full 6 years), plus I prefer the design of the CD over the Dell and many other monitors. If I was buying a non-Apple m,monitor, the only one I'd look at is the NEC EA231WMi. Chill out brah.


 

 HOW DOES THE FACT THAT APPLE CAME OUT WITH  THEIRS 6 YEARS EARLIER MEAN HAVE ANY THING TO DO WITH THE PRESENT MODEL‽ WHEN IT CAME OUT IN 2004 WAS >$3000 (STILL WAS NOT WORTH IT). That NEC is nice like mine its better in some areas but my screen is an inch bigger


----------



## mrarroyo

I also have a 2nd computer rig a couple of feet away fed via an optical cable while the Isabellina HPA above is fed via an USB cable.


----------



## TigzStudio

http://www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides/s-ips-lcd-list.php
   
   
  They are IPS panels buddy, I would buy no less.
  
  Quote: 





baird gow said:


> OK EVERYONE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT APPLE CINEMAS BEING SO GOOD THEY ARE NOT. You could get much better for your money. It's amazing how you all know so much on the audio side but then on the video side you know nothing. For Christs sake they go hand and hand!!!!!!!
> Cons:1 DVI in port...
> NOT HDCP COMPLIANT (HOW CAN YOU SELL A MONITOR WITHOUT IT BEING HDCP COMPLIANT)
> They aren't bragging about being an IPS or VA panel type monitor which leads me to believe its TN (YUCK)
> ...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> HOW DOES THE FACT THAT APPLE CAME OUT WITH  THEIRS 6 YEARS EARLIER MEAN HAVE ANY THING TO DO WITH THE PRESENT MODELâ€½ WHEN IT CAME OUT IN 2004 WAS >$3000 (STILL WAS NOT WORTH IT). That NEC is nice like mine its better in some areas but my screen is an inch bigger


 
   
  Wow, Apple had 2560 by 1600-pixel resolution six years ago? How many years did it take the rest of the display industry to catch up to that?
   
  Can't wait to see what innovations Apple brings to the table when they replace this model, perhaps a 30" retina display!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


>


 

 Really nice gear (in both pics) Miguel!
   
  But that seems like a VERY dangerous place for a large beverage tumbler.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> http://www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides/s-ips-lcd-list.php
> 
> 
> They are IPS panels buddy, I would buy no less.


 

 That's good but there are still way more cons than pros. plus the huge cons i already said.
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Wow, Apple had 2560 by 1600-pixel resolution six years ago? How many years did it take the rest of the display industry to catch up to that?
> 
> Can't wait to see what innovations Apple brings to the table when they replace this model, perhaps a 30" retina display!


 
  yes that is correct. other cinema displays like their 22'' came out even earlier 1999


----------



## Nebby

The pros and cons of an IPS vs TN are purely dependent on the usage and preferences of the user. I'd never go back to a TN panel after using my IPS U2711. Ironically the 27" apple screen has the same panel as the Dell U2711, with the major differences being the supporting electronics and the glossy display surface.
   
   
  As for the Apple display vs everything else discussion....I'll stay out of that one.


----------



## cyberspyder

Why even bother arguing, we're not even buying them at full retail price...at the current secondary market prices, it offers a great deal.


----------



## cyberspyder

And one more thing, when it came out, it was $1800. And stop screaming, makes your argument more childish.


----------



## Baird GoW

Learn how to use the edit button. Not knowing how to edit makes you look like a child. I can't believe you still think its worth the money (since its not). Whatever I guess ignorance really is bliss.
 If this doesn't end now we may get in trouble from head-fi. Lets call it even since you said my argument is childish which basically means your calling me a child. I don't want this to get personal.


----------



## 11amaberry

LOL police are here! Run!
  Btw, nice setup mrarroyo.


----------



## Zink

My uncle got a 27" imac and it is very nice. You get a display that costs 1K attached to an i5 750 and an HD 4850 in a fancy aluminum case for only 2K. You would pay within a few hundred dollars of the imac to build the same thing for yourself. This is of course assuming you want a 2560 px wide IPS display for photo or video editing. You can't really use that resolution usefully for browsing the forums (unless you need to see a few pages at once) so it's not for everyone. On the other hand the 21.5" imacs are rippoffs when you can get 1080p ips display from dell for $300 and an you can get a much faster system for the remaining 1k.


----------



## cyberspyder

We were discussing pricing and out of nowhere you decided to jump in with your oh so succinct and sweet post:
   
  Quote: 





> OK EVERYONE PLEASE STOP TALKING ABOUT APPLE CINEMAS BEING SO GOOD THEY ARE NOT. You could get much better for your money. It's amazing how you all know so much on the audio side but then on the video side you know nothing. For Christs sake they go hand and hand!!!!!!!
> Cons:1 DVI in port...
> NOT HDCP COMPLIANT (HOW CAN YOU SELL A MONITOR WITHOUT IT BEING HDCP COMPLIANT)
> They aren't bragging about being an IPS or VA panel type monitor which leads me to believe its TN (YUCK)
> ...


 
   
  Sorry, is this grown up language then? All I can decipher from your post is that 1) Yelling is normal to get your point of course (failed to do that), 2) Comparing old technology to new technology is apparently a valid way to determine which is better, and 3) You do not know how to read. If you had paid one iota of attention to our posts, we never even mentioned in what context did we find them nice. Yes, nice, not 'good'. In fact, we did not even use the word good. You spoke a tiny bit too soon yes?. However, you did not stop digging yourself a hole. A pity.
   
  Having a response like the one below:
   
  Quote: 





			
				Baird GoW said:
			
		

> Learn how to use the edit button. Not knowing how to edit makes you look like a child. I can't believe you still think its worth the money (since its not). Whatever I guess ignorance really is bliss.
> If this doesn't end now we may get in trouble from head-fi. Lets call it even since you said my argument is childish which basically means your calling me a child. I don't want this to get personal.


 

 Does not actually prove your maturity. Yes I called your argument childish (refer to the points above), but at no point did I call you a child (well, until now). You deduced that by yourself, and then told me you don't want this to get personal. *You*, yes you, are the only one taking things personally, through your own deducing. You are the one to blame not me, and so far, I think I've been respectful in my replies, and I do speak the truth. Well written responses do not require screaming. Therefore, who is the one acting childish here, you tell me.
   
  Ignorance is bliss? You can't just leave it at that, how are we actually being ignorant here? In no way did we *ever* state that the Cinema Display is the best out there, in no way did we give a comparison or bash other monitors. I said that they were a great deal because I could get them much cheaper than retail price. That makes it a great deal.

 One more thing, I won't learn to use the edit button. Why don't you teach me, I'm a child and need to learn from the oh-so experienced you, the adult.
   
  Respectfully, Brendan


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> We were discussing pricing and out of nowhere you decided to jump in with your oh so succinct and sweet post:
> 
> 
> Sorry, is this grown up language then? All I can decipher from your post is that 1) Yelling is normal to get your point of course (failed to do that), 2) Comparing old technology to new technology is apparently a valid way to determine which is better, and 3) You do not know how to read. If you had paid one iota of attention to our posts, we never even mentioned in what context did we find them nice. Yes, nice, not 'good'. In fact, we did not even use the word good. You spoke a tiny bit too soon yes?. However, you did not stop digging yourself a hole. A pity.
> ...


 

 I never said it was bad did I? I said it wasn't worth the price. My whole thing was that it wasn't a great deal. You didn't say it was the best but you DID say it was a great deal (see below) which means it should compete well for how much your paying... which it does not.
  Quote: 





			
				cyberspyder said:
			
		

> Why even bother arguing, we're not even buying them at full retail price...at the current secondary market prices, it offers a great deal.


 

 (See top) Also I'm sorry I didn't know you like things to be nice more than getting your moneys worth. I buy things cause I have use for everything not cause its shiny and looks nice. I guess that's just me though.
  
  (see below)Even buying a used monitor at the price your paying is ridiculous. You could get 2 or 3 of those NEC monitors for the price your paying. But then again they sure are nice.
  Quote:


			
				cyberspyder said:
			
		

> And one more thing, when it came out, it was $1800. And stop screaming, makes your argument more childish.


 
  I was talking loud to make sure anyone who saw would see what I said so they see something they might not know. Not to mention I spent like a couple minutes hearing about the Cinema Display which got me riled up.


 I'm pretty sure at my age I am able to deduce that by you calling my post childish you are in turn calling me childish since I made the post.

 Comparing old technology to new is valid when you say its good deal (back up your claims) when it's actually not.

 Oh yes and to edit your posts go to the bottom left corner the post you would like to edit. Then click the big box that says edit. Correct your post. Then hit submit. Sorry I didn't think you would want me to actually tell you how (that would have made me mad).

 Respectfully, Baird


----------



## ayz

apple cinemas, while not the best display available, look 100 times better than NEC and their ugly ass black bevels and stands
   
  also lol at "it's not worth it" on a forum where people spend $300 to recable some goddamn headphones


----------



## Baird GoW

hahaha. That's funny I have the exact opposite opinion I like them black so you cant see them at night and as little bezel as possible. I guess to each his/her own.


----------



## TigzStudio

A wise person once told me,
   
  "Don't fret over things you cannot control / change"  In this case the many people that like apple cinema displays 
  
  Quote: 





baird gow said:


> hahaha. That's funny I have the exact opposite opinion I like them black so you cant see them at night and as little bezel as possible. I guess to each his/her own.


----------



## 12thgear

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> If I was buying a non-Apple m,monitor, the only one I'd look at is the NEC EA231WMi.


 
   
  I can vouch for that NEC. It's a value performer and calibrates really well. I think Dell and Viewsonic sourced the same panel for a couple of their 23" models, so you may even be able to find them under $300 on sale. The Dell, especially may be the way to go. I really like their stand design. I got my NEC for a shade over $300 and I love it. The case and stand are really plain, but mine's on a VESA compatible arm, so no matter.


----------



## Pseudonyms

To all the people arguing about the Apple "theater monitors" or whatever they are, This is my response:
   

   
  Let's get back on topic now.


----------



## Nebby

Wow, never realized how large those animated gifs are...that one's a hefty 2MB by itself.


----------



## SLaRe

Hi!
   
  Here is my Computer/Desktop rig. I don't use it to play, just to edit and listen to music and some internet time.
   

   
  The grey thing is a lamp of optical hairs that glow in different colours. It's a pity that doesn't appear well in the pic. Those speakers are just 3 pieces of crap and gonna rip them off. Of course, as you can see I'm not such a cable manager and have them my way hehehe.
   
  Specs:
   
  AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition QuadCore 3,4 Ghz
  Asus M4A785TD-V Evo
  2x Kingston HyperX 2mb DDR3 1600 RAM in Dual Channel
  Cooler Master CM690 Dominator with 6 Tacens fans of 12 cms 
  NOX Apex 600W Modular
  LG GSA-4082B DVD-RW
  Seagate Barracuda 320Gb@7200rpm
  WD MyBook 500Gb
  Logitech Wave Keyboard
  Rainbow optical mouse
  Windows 7 Ultimate N x64
  J-River MediaCenter 14
  AKG K 324 P IEMS
  J·S J-5901 crappy 2.1 speakers
  Konnex 01MTP209 Power socket with overload protection and switch (9 sockets)
   
  It's gonna be upgraded very soon with HDD 2Tb@7200rpm, BD unit, 16Gb of RAM, a good and cheap GPU, E-MU 1212m or M-Audio Audiophile 192, Little Dot MKIII or Maverick Audio A1 vacuum tube headphone amp and a set of AKG K 271 MK II or Shure SRH840.
   
  Maybe I will make a dual boot system with Windows 7 and Mac OS Snow Leopard.
   
  Later I will add a Numark NS7 and a pair of Genelec Monitors.


----------



## Jonnoh

my x girlfriends room playing Mariah Careys dreamlover from the 90's called
   
  it wants its desklamp back


----------



## Dynobot

WIth mini PC fanless and ssd running Linux and Matrix Mini


----------



## Dynobot

With Lavry DA10 and Acoustic Zen AgRefII glowing...sometimes I would plug the Lavry into the Aragon 8008BB to power the larger Dynaudio's


----------



## Dynobot

With Modded Valab DAC, and TC Konnekt 8 DAC going to an Anthem Pre2L feeding the Xindak mono's


----------



## CptPiccard

Audioengine A2, Asus Essence ST, AKG 272HD, DIY sub(peerless xls 10"+ xls pr)


----------



## TLY

My humble little rig.
   
  MisterX Gamma1 Lite > Phenix G3 w/ 3x JJ Goldpins E88CC > beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohm.


----------



## Poetik

Haha with all the commotion about apple monitors I don't even wanna know what he has to say about mine. 
   
  Here's a few quick photos of my setup with my HTC Evo:
   

   

   
  And just for giggles here's a few pictures of my 3 year old computer setup that really should upgrade (Has the Q6600 which was the first quad core processor out).  I've always believed that everything should be super clean inside the computer for maximum airflow:


----------



## gorb

nice cable management and window.  dont worry about the haters on vizio.  great tvs for the money.


----------



## mrarroyo

I know this is a horrible picture but it is what I have at the office.


----------



## audiosceptic

Macbook Pro, HP 2335 monitor, Headroom Portable Desktop Amp, Martin Logan Script i speakers driven by a Threshold S/200 amp.


----------



## Takahashi

Terribly low res and blur, but I'll get some nicer shots later (as I finally fixed my camera).
  There's a PC I build with dual boot on Win7 and Ubuntu and a PowerMac under the table that I can switch the monitors keyboard and mouse to. Acer Aspire One netbook rocking Ubuntu.
   
  Headphones area all stored under the left speakers in a compartment, Grado SR-80i cans are on the monitor. 
  Using a NAD 7220 powering AR-18 speakers and some AIWAs that are used on occasion. Since taking this photo I've added some TEAC speakers, all switched for different occasions. iPod is docked to the amp. To the right of this setup on another table is a Sony digital sign 42" used as a monitor for a Mac Mini with some JBL creature speakers. And to the side of that a AKAI reel-to-reel hooked up to a Apple //c used for 8-bit recording.


----------



## Jubei

Hey! That's the Marantz receiver my Dad had when I was a kid!!!!!
  
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I know this is a horrible picture but it is what I have at the office.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I know this is a horrible picture but it is what I have at the office.


 

 nice touch with the audiokarma page!


----------



## grokit

Quote:  





> And to the side of that a AKAI reel-to-reel hooked up to a Apple //c used for 8-bit recording.


 

 When you get that camera on line show us a pic of the AKAI with the _II_c!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





jubei said:


> Hey! That's the Marantz receiver my Dad had when I was a kid!!!!!


 
   
  Yes the Marantz 2238B was made from 1977 to 1979, mine has brand new lights and it has been cleaned and lubed as needed. It sounds superb both as an speaker amp via the Clements 105di (NOS from circa 1996) or as a headphone out via the 1/4" jack.


  
  Quote: 





br777 said:


> nice touch with the audiokarma page!


 

 It is because of the crazy members at Audiokarma that I picked up a vintage Marantz. I have a vintage Mitsubishi that I need to set-up.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





			
				Poetik said:
			
		

> Haha with all the commotion about apple monitors I don't even wanna know what he has to say about mine.
> 
> Here's a few quick photos of my setup with my HTC Evo:


 
   

 Well you will be happy to hear I think Vizio is great for anyone on a budget or for people don't care about the details some of us do.


----------



## 11amaberry

Epic slinky is epic.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





audiosceptic said:


> Macbook Pro, HP 2335 monitor, Headroom Portable Desktop Amp, Martin Logan Script i speakers driven by a Threshold S/200 amp.


 
  How are you enjoying that Headroom Amp? I liked their hardware shell design on their products, but couldn't find a decent non biased review.


----------



## sluker

Here is my latest set up. Using the MKIII as a preamp for the MiniWatt V1, but I think I need a more powerful SS amp for the BW's.


----------



## Br777




----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> It is because of the crazy members at Audiokarma that I picked up a vintage Marantz. I have a vintage Mitsubishi that I need to set-up.


 

 I've got a Kenwood integrated amplifier of the same vintage, it weighs a ton and had lots of power. It sounded great until a couple of years ago; now it no longer turns on. Assuming that it needs a new power supply, would it be possible or even worth it to fix? I'm not a component level electronics guy by any means, but I could certainly swap out a power supply if I could find an appropriate one and was able to determine that was indeed the problem.


----------



## dgbiker1

I just recently picked up a Rotel amp for my living room, I must confess the combination of Opus + Rotel + Zu has me completely blown away. It has all the detail of K701s with the "fun-ness"/ PRaT of the Grados (and then some). Dare I say... "I'm done"? Ohhh right, I need a turntable!
   
  The living room:
  MBP > Airport Express > Opus DAC > Rotel RA-1520 > Zu Druid
                                                      \-> Little Dot MkIII > AKG K701/ Grado SR225

   
  In the office:
   
  MBP > Airport Express > APPJ PA0902A > Polk R10 
                                   \-> M^3 (Not yet finished) > AKG K701/ Grado SR225


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dgbiker1 said:


> I just recently picked up a Rotel amp for my living room, I must confess the combination of Opus + Rotel + Zu has me completely blown away. It has all the detail of K701s with the "fun-ness"/ PRaT of the Grados (and then some). Dare I say... "I'm done"? Ohhh right, I need a turntable!
> 
> The living room:
> MBP > Airport Express > Opus DAC > Rotel RA-1520 > Zu Druid
> \-> Little Dot MkIII > AKG K701/ Grado SR225


 

 I love the avocado green color scheme, very '70's


----------



## JamesL

Why do a lot of you have your monitors up so high?  As far as comfort/ergonomics goes, the ideal position should be with the top of the monitor @ around eye-level.  Having a monitor up that high imho quite literally seems like a pain in the neck.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I've got a Kenwood integrated amplifier of the same vintage, it weighs a ton and had lots of power. It sounded great until a couple of years ago; now it no longer turns on. Assuming that it needs a new power supply, would it be possible or even worth it to fix? I'm not a component level electronics guy by any means, but I could certainly swap out a power supply if I could find an appropriate one and was able to determine that was indeed the problem.


 

 I would say yes, if you visit AK you would be able to get help on where or how to fix it. Heck it could be as simple as a bad on/off switch, yes it happened w/ my circa 1985 Adcom GFA555. Good luck.


----------



## Rain100

My humble computer setup
   
  http://s888.photobucket.com/albums/ac82/efeekes/Computer/


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I would say yes, if you visit AK you would be able to get help on where or how to fix it. Heck it could be as simple as a bad on/off switch, yes it happened w/ my circa 1985 Adcom GFA555. Good luck.


 

 Thanks Miguel, I just signed up @ AK, very interesting site indeed!


----------



## lozanoa11

Just cleaned everything up a little bit. Nothing special.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## Pseudonyms

You've got yourself a pretty nice setup there, sir.


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Quote: 





.sup said:


>


 
   
   
  I need to know where you got that chair.  It's simply awesome!
   
  Edit: To clarify, the brown chair with the patterned cushion.


----------



## canto

Quote: 





.sup said:


>


 

 very neat desktop.


----------



## .Sup

hehe my granny gave it to me when she bought herself some luxury stuff but now she's complaining that hers is so uncomfy and this brown chair is the comfiest chair I have ever sat on! I have another one of those in my bedroom and the matching 3 seat sofa in the summer house.


----------



## reiserFS

Don't mind me, just posting a horrible iPhone camera picture of my rig.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Give me your everything.


----------



## silverstonettl

My setup


----------



## Aynjell

Only update was adding a second GTX260 to my tower for SLI and another 1TB caviar black for RAID 1 (where I store all my data) which is also backed up to a CentOS server with a PERC 5/i running RAID 5. Because re-ripping 150+ CD's some of which being not in the best of shape, is unthinkable.


----------



## dfkt

Framed a drawing a friend of mine made, a scary self portrait of her:


----------



## euphoracle

Quote: 





rain100 said:


> My humble computer setup
> 
> http://s888.photobucket.com/albums/ac82/efeekes/Computer/


 

  
  Beautiful.  Actually the setup I'm aiming for when I move, however I am still indecisive as to whether I should upgrade from my current speakers or not :|


----------



## Jubei

How do you like the Swan M10's?
  
  Quote: 





rain100 said:


> My humble computer setup
> 
> http://s888.photobucket.com/albums/ac82/efeekes/Computer/


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





silverstonettl said:


> My setup


 

 Steve would be so proud..


----------



## Seaside

Quote: 





lozanoa11 said:


> Just cleaned everything up a little bit. Nothing special.


 

 What case is this?


----------



## alicelc

Quote: 





seaside said:


> What case is this?


 

 I think this is the Lancool DragonLord (PC-K2) case.


----------



## euphoracle

Quote: 





jubei said:


> How do you like the Swan M10's?


 

  
  I would also like to know this.


----------



## Aynjell

A lian li armorsuit with a window.


----------



## Seaside

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> A lian li armorsuit with a window.


 

 Thanks for letting me know that.
  I like the style. Since I am thinking about assembling two computers, I probably go with that one.
  Hmmm... wait a sec. That's $200 case.


----------



## cyberspyder

Lian Lis aren't cheap, but still cheaper then say, a Windy.


----------



## Aynjell

I never liked windy's.


----------



## jenneth

Windy's a little overpriced, if you want something that's similar to Windy, but at a lower price point, get a case from Abee. Those two brands are owned by the same company, and if I remember correctly, they make both Abee and Windy cases in the same factory. FYI, Windy started to sell their product worldwide earlier this year-- WiNDy World Wide ONLINE


----------



## WindspEEd

What are those stands and where you got them man? They look useful!
  
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> Here is my latest set up. Using the MKIII as a preamp for the MiniWatt V1, but I think I need a more powerful SS amp for the BW's.


----------



## lozanoa11

Quote: 





alicelc said:


> I think this is the Lancool DragonLord (PC-K2) case.


 

 This man is correct. It is not as nice as a Lian Li but for the price it was a steal IMO. It's steel so its heavy but I never move it. The Plastic is a little cheap but otherwise is a sweet case. My biggest gripe is the back panel does not have that much room. It would be fine for most but with 3 or 4 HDDs and extra fans wires get crowded back there.


----------



## alicelc

Quote: 





lozanoa11 said:


> This man is correct. It is not as nice as a Lian Li but for the price it was a steal IMO. It's steel so its heavy but I never move it. The Plastic is a little cheap but otherwise is a sweet case. My biggest gripe is the back panel does not have that much room. It would be fine for most but with 3 or 4 HDDs and extra fans wires get crowded back there.


 
   
  *note: I am not a man lol.
  I made a typo with my initial post, suppose to be PC-K62.


----------



## lozanoa11

Quote: 





alicelc said:


> *note: I am not a man lol.
> I made a typo with my initial post, suppose to be PC-K62.


 

 You know after I posted it I thought to my self  "what if he's a She?" Sorry lol


----------



## alicelc

Quote: 





lozanoa11 said:


> You know after I posted it I thought to my self  "what if he's a She?" Sorry lol


 

 Haha, no worries. It's all good 
  Did you custom build it yourself? From the angle, it appears to be 'well-cabled.' Many of the rigs look amazing!
  My current case is the Cosmos S; probably going to switch and get a LianLi A70/77 or Silverstone TJ-07. Priorities = cable management and air cooling friendly.


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





windspeed said:


> What are those stands and where you got them man? They look useful!


 

 Useful they are.
  Easy to come by, they are not.
  They are a sort of DIY project. Combination of two simson (simsontech.com) monitor floor stands and a generic adjustable monitor clamp. Both sourced from Sam Ash spare parts bin.


----------



## Rain100

Quote: 





jubei said:


> How do you like the Swan M10's?


 

 I have posted my review http://www.head-fi.org/products/swan-m10#reviews
   
  In short: I'd recommend them.


----------



## WindspEEd

Cool. Thanks for the info! Much better than my current mopads solution...

  
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> Useful they are.
> Easy to come by, they are not.
> They are a sort of DIY project. Combination of two simson (simsontech.com) monitor floor stands and a generic adjustable monitor clamp. Both sourced from Sam Ash spare parts bin.


----------



## lozanoa11

Quote: 





alicelc said:


> Haha, no worries. It's all good
> Did you custom build it yourself? From the angle, it appears to be 'well-cabled.' Many of the rigs look amazing!
> My current case is the Cosmos S; probably going to switch and get a LianLi A70/77 or Silverstone TJ-07. Priorities = cable management and air cooling friendly.


 

 Yes I built it my self. It used to have good cable management but with two big fans going to a controller, aftermarket GPU cooler, 3HDD's, power cable for the sound card, plus the 4 case fans, it gets hard to find places to hide wires.


----------



## caldool

-15" MacBook Pro unibody
  -Samsung P2570HD 25"
  -Audioengine A5
  -Apogee Duet
  -Audio-technica ATV-M50s
  -Phillips beer
   
  What do ya think?


----------



## jr41

Hi, I'm new! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm getting along very nicely with the uDac I brought after reading HeadphoneAddict's excellent review. I'm also enjoying the newley discovered merits of lossless, WASAPI and foobar2000, all thanks to this great forum!




   
  There's also my Sennheiser HD 25-1 II in the picture, which I love; really enjoyable sound with good detail and great bass.
   
  Happy listening everyone!


----------



## TheRH

Are you running the uDAC and you Creatives at the same time?


----------



## jr41

I thought about that when I first got the uDac, but then forgot about the idea - so thanks for reminding me 
   
  I need to get an RCA to 3.5mm cable. I guess I could use the 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, and drive them from the uDac's headphone out, but I'm not sure if the output level might be too high?


----------



## TheRH

I think running the PC speakers from the headphone out might work, but I would not do that personally. Curious how are you running your pc audio at the moment?


----------



## jr41

Yeah I think I'll hold off and get an RCA to 3.5mm.
   
  At the moment it goes like this:
   
  Windows 7 > ALAC > foobar2000 > WASAPI > uDac > Sennheiser HD 25-1 II.
   
  The PC speakers are hooked up to onboard sound.


----------



## Dynobot

In the Office
   
  Speakers - Dynaudio BM6kII powered
 Power cords - VH-Audio Flavor4 for Powered Speakers
 Furutech A/C outlets
 Wire - Mogami XLR from pre to speakers
 Pre-Amplifier - PS Audio Trio P-200
 Digital to Analog Converter - Modded Valab NOS -or- Matrix Mini-i
 Source - Linux Lubuntu
 Software - Music Player Daemon
 Computer - MiniITX


----------



## dsibma

I finally got everything the way I wanted it, I'll try to stop shifting things back and forth for now...


----------



## Kenny6007

i posted in another thread but i don't think i've done this one yet ..... i've been thinking about switching things up now that i've made some room for some listening time everyday


----------



## chews89

Quote: 





dsibma said:


> I finally got everything the way I wanted it, I'll try to stop shifting things back and forth for now...


 

 Hey I just realised, are those shelves hanging?


----------



## dsibma

Quote: 





chews89 said:


> Hey I just realised, are those shelves hanging?


 

 They are, Ikea included brackets so you can mount them to your wall. I'm not really confident about it though, they are mounted with just two screws each, so I'm trying not to put too much expensive stuff on em.


----------



## latent

The headphone is the Sennheiser RS 170. 
  I moved the monitor screen to the right so I could show the whole setup in one picture. I always get remarks how cheap my table and rug looks compared to the expensive screen and such. I couldn't care less. I can use the Dell 30" 3008 WFP to watch my purchased Blu-ray collection. The screen is only 2 inches smaller than our tv and colour reproduction is amazing on this baby, same story on viewing angles. I think I would have gone for a cheaper monitor if I could go back in time. 1400 EUR is quite a lot.. But my main focus on this setup was to be able to play online poker and for that I wanted the ability to see more than I could on my old 19'' TFT screen and a dual monitor setup just didn't cut it for me. I sometimes think I would have been better off with one 24'' and thus saving a lot of cash. Now I have this big screen I might as well enjoy it for years to come!
   
  I would recommmend the Samsung Sycnmaster 2443BW to anyone who is looking for a 24'' with 1920 x 1200 resolution. Great screen and it doesn't cost that much (under 250 EUR in Holland at the moment;  if you look at the right webshops). Only downside is the viewing angles and such because it is a TN panel.


----------



## TheRH

What blu-ray drive is that?


----------



## latent

Quote: 





therh said:


> What blu-ray drive is that?


 

 Samsung SH-B083L
   
  It was the best bang for buck Blu-ray drive at the time being. Unfortunately I have problems with it. It seems it gets too hot when importing CD's (not all but some) into iTunes (so I get snow on some tracks at certain points) and also had problems while watching Avatar. All the other movies to date (also Blu-ray) I had no problems with. But I am getting it replaced because of the guarantee. I am sure my new SH-B083L will be just fine. 
   
  A random review on the web says
   
*Positive*

 Fast and reliable CD/DVD reader
 Strong with defected CDs/DVDs
 Fast Blu-ray reader
 Generally good CD/DVD writing quality
 BookType support
 Overburns CD-Rs
 Great software bundle
 *Negative*

 Writing quality of DVD-R/+R DL and specific DVD+Rs
   
  Although I don't have the software since I have an OEM version (purchased right away with the whole setup), which is cheaper. I think it costs like 75 EUR at the time. Now it's up for sale at amazon.com @ $80.


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





dsibma said:


> I finally got everything the way I wanted it, I'll try to stop shifting things back and forth for now...


 

 what desk is that


----------



## dsibma

Quote: 





chews89 said:


> Hey I just realised, are those shelves hanging?


 
   

 Yes they are.
  
  Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> what desk is that


 

 It's been posted in this thread before, it's from Ikea and I think it's called "Jerker" but it's more than ten years old so they don't sell it anymore.


----------



## fromatoz

small&simple ...


----------



## moaksb

Quote:  





> I would recommmend the Samsung Sycnmaster 2443BW to anyone who is looking for a 24'' with 1920 x 1200 resolution. Great screen and it doesn't cost that much (under 250 EUR in Holland at the moment;  if you look at the right webshops). Only downside is the viewing angles and such because it is a TN panel.


 

 I agree, I'm using that monitor and it's great. Plus it's adjustable in height, can be used in portrait mode and is 16:10 instead of 16:9. It doesn't have hdmi though.
   
  p.s: I also use the CM 690


----------



## Jubei

Very nice. Are you using tatami as the desk surface?
   
  And are you driving the KEF's with the mini system (Onkyo or Denon?)?
  
  Quote: 





fromatoz said:


> small&simple ...


----------



## fromatoz

thanks, jubei.

 yes, the onkyo drives the kefs. would prefer to pair the speakers with something more appropriate, but it's ok for the moment. (since you also happen to have kef speakers - what amp would you recommend?)

 and yes, the tatamis *are* my desk. i used to sit on them for years until my aging legs started to hurt ...
   
  below: same room, same tatamis, 8 years ago (my headphones ... lol)
   


  
  Quote: 





jubei said:


> Very nice. Are you using tatami as the desk surface?
> 
> And are you driving the KEF's with the mini system (Onkyo or Denon?)?


----------



## Jubei

I have the same speakers ... or at least they look the same, since the new versions look pretty much the same. I use them as my main speakers in my living room for watching DVDs with my Pioneer VSX-D2011, but really I've read some mags that pair the KEFs with smaller systems like yours. So no worries as long as they sound good to you!
   
  For my PC, I'm using pretty ancient Altec Lansing 221 speakers ...  Would like something better but I don't have enough space or depth to place anything remotely proper on my desk.
   
  I like the smell of tatamis 
  
  Quote: 





fromatoz said:


> thanks, jubei.
> 
> yes, the onkyo drives the kefs. would prefer to pair the speakers with something more appropriate, but it's ok for the moment. (since you also happen to have kef speakers - what amp would you recommend?)
> 
> ...


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





kenny6007 said:


> i posted in another thread but i don't think i've done this one yet ..... i've been thinking about switching things up now that i've made some room for some listening time everyday


 

 Nice watch, which model it is?


----------



## Kenny6007

Panerai PreA2 
  
  Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Nice watch, which model it is?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





kenny6007 said:


> Panerai PreA2


 


 I was JUST about to say Panerai, you beat me to it haha. Nice watch!


----------



## jc9394

kenny6007 said:


> Panerai PreA2








 All I can say is WOW...


----------



## fromatoz

me too, i love tatami smell.
   
  my kefs are probably the same as yours - q1. i'd like to give them a proper amp, but the problem is space.
   
  btw, same room again, 1 year ago, after a little earthquake ... (i was lucky not to sit there when it happened)
  

   
  Quote: 





jubei said:


> I have the same speakers ... or at least they look the same, since the new versions look pretty much the same. I use them as my main speakers in my living room for watching DVDs with my Pioneer VSX-D2011, but really I've read some mags that pair the KEFs with smaller systems like yours. So no worries as long as they sound good to you!
> 
> For my PC, I'm using pretty ancient Altec Lansing 221 speakers ...  Would like something better but I don't have enough space or depth to place anything remotely proper on my desk.
> 
> I like the smell of tatamis


----------



## Jubei

Yup - mine are Q1 as well, same finishing too. Space is an issue over here in Hong Kong as well, and my PC / work area is nowhere as tidy as yours!
  
  Quote: 





fromatoz said:


> me too, i love tatami smell.
> 
> my kefs are probably the same as yours - q1. i'd like to give them a proper amp, but the problem is space.
> 
> btw, same room again, 1 year ago, after a little earthquake ... (i was lucky not to sit there when it happened)


----------



## gorb

well maybe if you were in there you could have caught the things as they fell


----------



## JennaFF

I WANT YOUR COMPUTER SETUP


----------



## Oneironaut

Nice set up Gorb. BTW a while ago I stole your avatar and have been using it for my spray. I don't know why that picture just seems so sad to me.


----------



## gorb

haha, thanks.
   
  that cat does look so sad   here's the full picture if you want it:


----------



## Aynjell

Here's my current setup.
   
  Little Dot I+ has OPA2107 w/ Mullard M8083 tubes.
   
  The SD-793 has OPA2107 (still testing)


----------



## TheRH

How do you like that SRH840's? I have been thinking of getting a new set of full-size cans.


----------



## Aynjell

They vie for attention against an SR325i. They tend to win. They're a great mix of everything I like. Losing only to ATH-AD700 for head-stage, MDR-V6 for bass, SR325i for trebles and mids... they're my best all-rounders. =)
   
  Also being closed they can sometimes be my only option. Not a bad only option to have.


----------



## thread

This is my favorite rig to use at the office. The rig sounds brilliant with most headphones.
   
  HeadRoom Ultra Micro DAC -> ALO Rx -> Whiplash TWag cable -> JH Audio JH13 Pro
   

   
  A purple yoga mat fragment is in between the DAC and amp, and 3 hair tie bands with rubber grippies hold it all together.


----------



## Aynjell

Headroom micro gear is wonderful, I just wish I could afford it.


----------



## thread

I was actually not a fan of the Ultra Micro Amp that I tried. It had quite a hiss with my IEMs (UE11 and E500 at the time). I think I had it less than a week.
   
  The UMDAC is really great, though. Was a great improvement over the Predator's DAC when I bought it.


----------



## Ahil

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahil/4870931109/


----------



## mahesh

my setup


----------



## Dynobot

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> my setup


 
   
  Very nice, do you happen to use PureMusic software?


----------



## dfkt

Lovely new Adams - do you use them with a sub? Also, I see you have the glossy version of the SyncMaster 2493 - I have the matte one.


----------



## etamin

Hi,
  New guy & audio noob here, just adding my system to the list...
Case:  Lian Li PC-A71F
CPU:  Intel Core i7 960
Mainboard:  EVGA X58 E760 Classified
Memory:  6GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer
Video:  1GB AMD Radeon 5870 by XFX
HDD:  2x 300GB WD Velociraptors 10k rpm in RAID 1
PSU:  Seasonic X750
*Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX*
   
  Headphones:  *Sennheiser PXC 450*
  (I know they're not exactly audiophile grade, but I need the noise cancelling for frequent flying)


----------



## wgb113

Ahil,
   
  That is a SWEET desk!  Who makes it?
   
  Bill


----------



## Jubei

X2. Very nice desk.
  
  Quote: 





wgb113 said:


> Ahil,
> 
> That is a SWEET desk!  Who makes it?
> 
> Bill


----------



## Ahil

Thanks!  I bought it from Officeworks.
   
  Initially i thought all the pedestals were a bit too much, but as time passed and more gear was added to the rig, turned out to be surprisingly useful.


----------



## _Spanky_

I added mine here a long time back. Things have changed quite a bit since then:
   
  More specs & info here:
http://wordpress.natescomp.com/?page_id=7
   
  Tower:

   
  Desk:


   
  Audio Equipment:


----------



## gorb

clean out your case :O


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> my setup


 
  Nice mousepad. What keyboard is that?


----------



## TheRH

Mouse pad not sure, but the keyboard is an Apple


----------



## Mayzei

Quote: 





therh said:


> *Mouse pad not sure*, but the keyboard is an Apple


 

 Lol. 
   
  I'm pretty sure it's a black n' red diary.


----------



## Soul_Est

This is my TRIO:
  Apple MacBook running Arch Linux
  IBM ThinkPad T22 running Arch Linux
  Custom built desktop workstation running Arch Linux


----------



## Jubei

Could you post a pic of the laptop stands? They seem interesting!
  
  Quote: 





soul_est said:


> This is my TRIO:
> Apple MacBook running Arch Linux
> IBM ThinkPad T22 running Arch Linux
> Custom built desktop workstation running Arch Linux


----------



## Dynobot

Quote: 





jubei said:


> Could you post a pic of the laptop stands? They seem interesting!


 

 Looks like K'Nex


----------



## Jubei

Don't think we have K'Nex over here but for a while thought it was Lego Technic stuff. Was interested to see his design too. 
  
  Quote: 





dynobot said:


> Looks like K'Nex


----------



## Soul_Est

@Jubei
   
  Sure I'll post a few pics of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
   
  The one under my MacBook:

  Note the Motorola Milestone stand on the left front.
   

   
  Now the one under the ThinkPad:
   

   
  And there you have it. Hope it helps!


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> This is my TRIO:
> Apple MacBook running Arch Linux
> IBM ThinkPad T22 running Arch Linux
> Custom built desktop workstation running Arch Linux


 

  I like the desktop images. Do you have links for them, or can you post them? Thanks!


----------



## Soul_Est

I believe the the ones I had on those three systems can be found here: http://forums.atlusonline.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4884
  I also have the wallpapers in a folder that I'll upload later today when I finish updating the collection. Got to catch up on some sleep first.


----------



## Jubei

Thanks! Nice stand - thinking of making one for my Lenovo.
  
  Quote: 





soul_est said:


> @Jubei
> 
> Sure I'll post a few pics of them
> 
> ...


----------



## Junliang

Heres my humble home rig.


----------



## cjpearson

computer only. my iMac is currently being replaced with a newer i7 27" photos of the audio gear to come (when I get it set up and looking presentable.


----------



## majestic12

Here's my current setup...


----------



## AhokZYashA

this is mine ATM.
  C2D E7400 @ 3.5GHz
  Xigmatek HDT-S1284
  ASUS P5KPL-AM
  500GB Hitachi Deskstar


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





junliang said:


> Heres my humble home rig.


 
  What speakers are those?


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





cjpearson said:


> computer only. my iMac is currently being replaced with a newer i7 27" photos of the audio gear to come (when I get it set up and looking presentable.


 
  I got that same external hard drive with 1.5tb


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote: 





etamin said:


>


 


 That what i call a high-end computer,beautiful,classy and powerful thought it seem to be quite noisy, a big disadvantage.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





therh said:


> What speakers are those?


 

 Looks like Audioengine A2


----------



## ccklone

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Looks like Audioengine A2


 

 Hey Now,
   
  They don't look like my A2s.
   
  --
  Finest kind,
  Chris


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's mine 
   
  The setup:




   
  The rig:


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





fallenan9el said:


> Here's mine
> 
> The setup:
> 
> ...


 

 What case is that?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





therh said:


> What case is that?


 

 It's the ThermalTake Armor full tower with the interior painted black.


----------



## TheRH

How did you put your power supply like that?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





therh said:


> How did you put your power supply like that?


 

 You mean on it's side? The case was designed so that the power supply would sit that way


----------



## r31t0

Quote: 





therh said:


> What speakers are those?


 


 haha... they are the nEar04


----------



## Aynjell

I just ordered a pair of 24" monitors. I'll post pictures after I get them and they're setup. =)


----------



## mr56k

Added the two glass heads to hold my headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Found them at Pier 1 imports locally. Not cheap though.... $20


----------



## wgb113

Rearranged a little after picking up the shelf for the computer.


----------



## krmathis

mr56k said:


> Added the two glass heads to hold my headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Über clean setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You plug your 'phones into the iMacs headphone out, or do you have an amplifier hidden somewhere?


----------



## cjpearson

How are you enjoying the magic trackpad?
  
  Quote: 





mr56k said:


> Added the two glass heads to hold my headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cjpearson

My humble set up. waiting for my new 27 i7 to come from work (Apple.) Also waiting on my HRT Music Streamer II+


----------



## latent

Quote: 





br777 said:


>


 

 Thumbs up for the keyboard! (Microsoft Ergonomic Keyboard 4000).
  I have the same. People could argue about how much noise it makes while typing but I couldn't care less.


----------



## mr56k

Thanks! Messy desktop drives me bonkers lol. Small amp hidden behind iMac foot. Makes the Audio Technicas sound a bit better but no real change on the DT770's in my opinion. 
  Quote: 





krmathis said:


> Über clean setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr56k

Incredible! I have had it for like two weeks. I don't ever see myself going back to a mouse. Multi touch is sooo handy. I have talked several other
  desktop using friends in to buying one. Do a lot with photos so zooming in and out, rotating etc just got that much faster. 
  Quote: 





cjpearson said:


> How are you enjoying the magic trackpad?


----------



## tmars78

Was this:
   

   
  Then this:
   

   
  Now this:
   

   
  Yes, that is just foam topper for a bed.


----------



## WindspEEd

Pictures of my current rig below.
  Posting them before my next make over.  
   
  Next Make over:
  - new keyboard.
  - custom made desktop speakers stands.
  - wider table. (right now due to the lack of space, my power amp is sitting on top of my pc which is out of the picture. lol)


----------



## majestic12

^^^ Gotta ask -how do you like the G110 keyboard WindspEEd?  The new logitechs looks pretty snazzy.


----------



## WindspEEd

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> ^^^ Gotta ask -how do you like the G110 keyboard WindspEEd?  The new logitechs looks pretty snazzy.


 


 The G110 is a pretty neat keyboard. I'm sure alot of people would like it.
  I normally looked out for a couple of features for a keyboard:
  - back lid (coz i like to game at night. A gd feature to have)
  - basic media control keys.
  - detactable palm rest(so can use my own Kensington Sports Gel Waist Rest)
  - usb and mic inputs if possible but not necessary.
  - good typing "feel". (G100 ain't a cherry but still quite gd)
  - matt finish pls... glossy keyboard is really....
  - try not to be too ugly.
   
  And the G110 satisfied all of my above needs. The only points i didn't quite like about the G110 are:
   
  - the volume control is too big and too easy to hit, and u wouldn't know u accidentally hit it. (This is actually gd for most ppl except for "audiophiles" who prefer Not to let the pc control the volume)
  - the key and placements are abit narrower than standard configurations (or at least what i'm used to)
   
  Hope the above info helps.
   
  The G110 is actually my 2nd favourite keyboard out of those available in the market right now.
  The favourite is my previous Saitek Eclipse II keyboard(fav coz it doesn't have to 2 pts i didn't like) and now they came out with a new slicker black version:
http://www.eclipsetouch.com/ec2key.htm#img/eii/eii1.jpg
  So now waiting for the black version to be available in my country... 
  But the G110 have many other features that the Eclipse II doesnt. A matter of personal preference.


----------



## majestic12

Thanks for the info.  I really like the Saitek/Eclipse keyboards a lot as well, and they can be found for really good prices if one searches hard enough (especially the first model), plus the backlighting can be changed between red, green, and purple (on the later versions at least). 
   
  That G110 is a really good looking keyboard though.


----------



## WindspEEd

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I really like the Saitek/Eclipse keyboards a lot as well, and they can be found for really good prices if one searches hard enough (especially the first model), plus the backlighting can be changed between red, green, and purple (on the later versions at least).
> 
> That G110 is a really good looking keyboard though.


 

 One issue with the Eclipse II's lighting selection is that it doesn't remembers your settings. The default color is blue, so even if you prefer purple or red, the keyboard will still revert back to blue color everytime you reboot. The G110 however can remember your settings and you can choose and set inbetween shades. (Any hues between the color red and blue) Pretty useful.


----------



## J@nik




----------



## euphoracle

Oh my gosh, how is that new clicky razer keyboard?  I assume that's the new clicky one :]
   
  Also that is a killer desk.  I totally want one of those but wider to hold 2 screens
  Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> Here's my current setup...


----------



## majestic12

Quote: 





euphoracle said:


> Oh my gosh, how is that new clicky razer keyboard?  I assume that's the new clicky one :]
> 
> Also that is a killer desk.  I totally want one of those but wider to hold 2 screens


 

 It's not the mechanical one (Black Widow), it's the Tarantula.  It's Razer's oldest keyboard.  I've really liked it for the most part, but wish it was a little bit smaller.  It's too big for my keyboard tray!
   
  The desk is pretty small, but it serves its needs.  My apartment isn't really that large and I left most of my computer/stereo equipment back in the States when moving here.  Since I didn't bring the other equipment, I had the opportunity to get into headphones, and here I am!
   
  Edit: Had to fix a typo!


----------



## Junliang

Quote: 





r31t0 said:


> haha... they are the nEar04


 
  Replying to: TheRH
   
  Yes, they are the Esi nEar 04 speakers.
   
  Thanks for helping me reply.
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				J@nik said:
			
		

>


 


 How is the HiFace ?
  Does it have a significant improvement on your system ?


----------



## J@nik

Sapphire DAC doesnt have USB input but USB is sht you know what I mean.


----------



## FallenAngel

That's very funny, since you use USB.
  
  Quote: 





j@nik said:


> Sapphire DAC doesnt have USB input but USB is sht you know what I mean.


----------



## Nebby

Well, at least he's speaking of gear he has heard of?
  
  Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> That's very funny, since you use USB.


----------



## Bazzman

Also have 3 pc's but this is my main computer area.


----------



## reiserFS

Bear with the picture quality, horrible iPhone camera.
   
  Auzen Bravura > Yulong D100 > High-Amp.de Hybrid Amp > Stax Lambda Nova Signature


----------



## J@nik

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> That's very funny, since you use USB.


 

 man I m using M2tech ... thats very funny


----------



## aclim

My little home studio, old soundcard is gone.
   

   
  New soundcard is now master of my room with Kaossilator Pro & KaossPad 3


----------



## K-MONEY

I see many of you have some pretty cool wallpaper up, where do you get them from??


----------



## TigzStudio

Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP!!  Smart choice, I have one and love it.
  
  Quote: 





aclim said:


> My little home studio, old soundcard is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> New soundcard is now master of my room with Kaossilator Pro & KaossPad 3


----------



## Aynjell

Here we are.
   
  Dual LP2465 24" S-PVA panel monitors. Little dot I+, smsl minidac, x-fi sound card and shure srh840's.


----------



## aclim

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 DSP!!  Smart choice, I have one and love it.


 

 Oh what can I say? Focusrite Saffire PRO 24 DSP is incredible sound gear  I tried a few soundcards, but this is the Victor  Love its sound, love its preamps, love its VRM... oh how that made my life simpler 
   
  I tried even Yamaha GO46... superb soundcard, but cancel drivers for the newest systems? What Yamaha? FK U!!! Focusrite is better though.... & for its price is even invincible IMHO


----------



## dfkt

Cough... Echo AudioFire... cough.


----------



## karthik_ashok

My modest desktop rig
   
  13" 2009 2.53GHz MBP --> ALAC/FLAC-->iBasso D4-->Custom UM-3w


----------



## K-MONEY

​ ​ ​


----------



## wgb113

k-money,
   
  Excellent choice of seating!
   
  Bill


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote:  

 Nice yeah, but posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





k-money said:


> ​ ​ ​


 

 This is a computer rig?


----------



## Nebby

if it's powered via HTPC then you could say it is


----------



## K-MONEY

Sorry if it makes you guys feel poor


----------



## 11amaberry

Actually, it makes me feel happily detached from material boundaries, personally


----------



## Nebby

Uh, the topic of this thread is about posting pictures of your computer rigs. Posting off topic pictures of your expensive home theater is one thing, but to imply that everyone else is too poor for it?
   
  C'mon 
  
  Quote: 





k-money said:


> Sorry if it makes you guys feel poor


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I think they just found some pictures of a display room, and posted them.


----------



## grokit

Yeah that's more of a "listening area" post, wrong thread. Where's the computer, Waldo?
   
  And I agree, the "poor" quote was in extremely bad taste.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Yeah that's more of a "listening area" post, wrong thread. Where's the computer, Waldo?
> 
> And I agree, the "poor" quote was in extremely bad taste.


 

 I was going with the "i don't think this room is under their ownership at all" idea.


----------



## grokit

Yeah what a poser, it doesn't look like anybody lives there that's for sure.


----------



## chews89

Quote: 





k-money said:


> Sorry if it makes you guys feel poor


 

 Wow, so far in every photo-post I've seen on head-fi, members have been incredibly humble with their setups.
   
  You sir, are an exception.
   
  It is definitely Ok to feel proud of what you have, but that comment was of bad taste as someone else already mentioned.


----------



## majestic12

^ What he said! 
   
  A little bit of tact goes a long way.


----------



## Baird GoW

i really dont give a crap about that guy (i think hes trying to piss people off and that poor comment just makes him a d**k) im 19 and have a 3 screen setup 1 is a duell u2410 running off my computer which is a asus gtd pro usb3 mobo with a phenom II 1055t (6core) and a 4850, and a perc 6i raid controller running 4 1.5TB hard drives in a raid 6 array. i have an audio gd compass and pro 900 and rc-10 speakers I bet he didn't have anything at 19 nor had any idea about this stuff at that age. sorry for raging im upset tonight.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> i really dont give a crap about that guy (i think hes trying to piss people off and that poor comment just makes him a d**k) im 19 and have a 3 screen setup


 

 "That guy" is probably like 12 that's not his setup he's just a (insert derogatory comment here) poser.


----------



## Baird GoW

hahaha you just made my night


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





k-money said:


> Sorry if it makes you guys feel poor





   
  Poor in character you are.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Is there a way of checking where the image originally came from? I too do not like the attitude and it is clearly a home cinema posted on a headphone forum?!


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> Is there a way of checking where the image originally came from? I too do not like the attitude and it is clearly a home cinema posted on a headphone forum?!


 

 who cares, seriously, just let it go


----------



## grokit

I checked, "no EXIF metadata found" (FF plug-in).


----------



## SOUNDinterpreter

some people need to take things less personally here, especially when the comment wasn't directed to anyone in particular. step away from the computer for a bit.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Back on topic......
   
      
   
      
   
  Mainly music off Spotify to the Firestone Fubar USB DAC and The Supplier PSU to the MF X-CANV8P to various AKG headphones, K702. K340. K44 and K140 on the rack and K280 being used.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





soundinterpreter said:


> some people need to take things less personally here, especially when the comment wasn't directed to anyone in particular. step away from the computer for a bit.





   
  Heh, if you're talking about me it's just a right-click, no biggie I didn't go Sherlock or anything.


----------



## doorhandle

OK here is mine;  sorry if it makes anyone feel poor...


----------



## Dynobot

K-M,

 I went to your album on Photobucket....You are a Pic harvester [someone who collects pics from the net].  Not one pic except these that you found somewhere even hint at you owning anything except for maybe a cat.
   
  99% of the pics and animated gifs reflect a young adult who actually has poor tastes
   
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a48/karim21/?start=all
   
  Quote: 





k-money said:


> ​ ​ ​


----------



## wgb113

Well whoever's home theater that is those seats are still nice!!


----------



## TigzStudio

Quote: 





k-money said:


> Sorry if it makes you guys feel poor


 

 I feel sorry for your cat, if you have one.


----------



## grokit

Nice wine collection as well.


----------



## Steve-o27

My humble setup:


----------



## TigzStudio

I spy a survivor thumb drive!  I used to use that thing all the time at work, 32 gig.  Are those AV40 speakers?  How do you like them?
  
  Quote: 





steve-o27 said:


> My humble setup:


----------



## Steve-o27

Quote: 





tigzstudio said:


> I spy a survivor thumb drive!  I used to use that thing all the time at work, 32 gig.  Are those AV40 speakers?  How do you like them?


 

 Yup!! That's a Corsair Survivor alright! Mine is the 8 gig model, I rarely use it, I mostly plug it in at lan parties when I need to transfer large amounts of data relatively quickly. Yes, those are the AV40. I enjoy them very much, for their price I cannot think of anything better I would've bought but on the other hand they lack just a bit off low end.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Quote: 





bazzman said:


> Also have 3 pc's but this is my main computer area.
> 
> 
> 
> Could I get a link to your desktop wallpaper. Thanks.


----------



## Bazzman

Can't find where I got the wallpaper from at the moment but I have posted the image for you.


----------



## mrarroyo

Office computer rig.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> Back on topic......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How are you liking your  MF X-CAN V8? I've been looking into making a few upgrades...


----------



## doorhandle

How 'bout some pictures of computers? Which seems to be lacking in the last few posts...


----------



## majestic12

How about a mini LAN party?  What's better than 1 computer?  5 hooked up together playing games!


----------



## Aynjell

Nobody responded to mine, jeez. =\
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				Aynjell said:
			
		

> Here we are.
> 
> Dual LP2465 24" S-PVA panel monitors. Little dot I+, smsl minidac, x-fi sound card and shure srh840's.


----------



## doorhandle

Quote:


majestic12 said:


> How about a mini LAN party?  What's better than 1 computer?  5 hooked up together playing games!


 


 OH OH OOH! When the zombie apocalipse comes, and i'm going to be holed up in there..


----------



## doorhandle

Quote:


aynjell said:


> Nobody responded to mine, jeez. =\


 


 That is a truly hideous desk


----------



## SOUNDinterpreter

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Heh, if you're talking about me it's just a right-click, no biggie I didn't go Sherlock or anything.


 

 not you or anyone in particular =)


----------



## DeoRodriguez

I know it's a very basic setup, but I'll be adding new stuff as soon as I sell my guitar. I'm poor. I'm a noob 
   
  Sorry if this setup makes you feel rich


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





doorhandle said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> That is a truly hideous desk


 

 Yes, but the gear on it is awesome. =)
   
  I need to buy a new desk but with the circumstances as they are I won't be buying anything for a while.


----------



## 11amaberry

Quote: 





deorodriguez said:


> I know it's a very basic setup, but I'll be adding new stuff as soon as I sell my guitar. I'm poor. I'm a noob
> 
> Sorry if this setup makes you feel rich


 


 LOL, no it doesn't 
  I really like your setup, has all the necessities. One question though, what is this thing?


----------



## DeoRodriguez

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> LOL, no it doesn't
> I really like your setup, has all the necessities. One question though, what is this thing?


 

 Samsung MM-VB9 micro component. Parents bought it for me when I was 15 years old! It has served me well, and since I'm becoming more picky with my audio I'll probably have to also upgrade soon. It's got sentimental value though, and the sound, is decent, average to say the best and the bass isn't very good


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> How about a mini LAN party?  What's better than 1 computer?  5 hooked up together playing games!


 
  Battlefield 2 baby http://forums.bf2s.com/img/smilies/cool.png (damnit got image upload error again :S)
   
   
   
  Miguel are your co-workers not bothered by the sound your speakers produce?


----------



## allister

Quote: 





deorodriguez said:


> I know it's a very basic setup, but I'll be adding new stuff as soon as I sell my guitar. I'm poor. I'm a noob
> 
> Sorry if this setup makes you feel rich


 
   
  Creative use of a water bottle. I am guessing you have just enough water in the bottle to keep the setup from tipping over? Might try that with my cans soon.


----------



## 11amaberry

Elevating those speakers to ear level should help at least a little with the sound quality. Proper acoustics an all....
  Quote: 





deorodriguez said:


> ...the sound, is decent, average to say the best and the bass isn't very good


----------



## DeoRodriguez

Quote: 





allister said:


> Creative use of a water bottle. I am guessing you have just enough water in the bottle to keep the setup from tipping over? Might try that with my cans soon.


 
   
  No, since I spend most time with my headphones on, I actually drink water out of it and have to refill it every couple hours. And when 1/3 full of water, it makes an outstanding headphone stand, you should try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
  Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> Elevating those speakers to ear level should help at least a little with the sound quality. Proper acoustics an all....


 

 I didn't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I will be definitely trying this soon though!


----------



## Soul_Est

@Lunatique
  As I promised, I present you a zip archive containing the complete headphone girl collection I have to date.  Sorry about being so late.
http://soul-est.doc776.org/Headphone_Girls.zip
   
  I'm still looking for more headphone girl pictures to add to the collection.  If any of you feel that it should be added to the collection which I linked to above, please email them to me at nolanhaynes at gmail dot com.  I'm hoping to either make a giant album or wiki out of them for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Backwardsman

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> @Lunatique
> As I promised, I present you a zip archive containing the complete headphone girl collection I have to date.  Sorry about being so late.
> http://soul-est.doc776.org/Headphone_Girls.zip
> 
> I'm still looking for more headphone girl pictures to add to the collection.  If any of you feel that it should be added to the collection which I linked to above, please email them to me at nolanhaynes at gmail dot com.  I'm hoping to either make a giant album or wiki out of them for everyone to enjoy.


 
   
  There is actually a thread about anime-girls in headphones somewhere on this forum. Maybe you should try bringing it back to life.


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> @Lunatique
> As I promised, I present you a zip archive containing the complete headphone girl collection I have to date.  Sorry about being so late.
> http://soul-est.doc776.org/Headphone_Girls.zip
> 
> I'm still looking for more headphone girl pictures to add to the collection.  If any of you feel that it should be added to the collection which I linked to above, please email them to me at nolanhaynes at gmail dot com.  I'm hoping to either make a giant album or wiki out of them for everyone to enjoy.


 
  Ask and receive:
   
  http://moe.imouto.org/pool/show/617 http://moe.imouto.org/pool/show/905 http://moe.imouto.org/pool/show/878


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> @Lunatique
> As I promised, I present you a zip archive containing the complete headphone girl collection I have to date.  Sorry about being so late.
> http://soul-est.doc776.org/Headphone_Girls.zip
> 
> I'm still looking for more headphone girl pictures to add to the collection.  If any of you feel that it should be added to the collection which I linked to above, please email them to me at nolanhaynes at gmail dot com.  I'm hoping to either make a giant album or wiki out of them for everyone to enjoy.


 

 Thanks! Much appreciated. I might do a photoshoot of Elena with my headphones one of these day. Should be a lot off fun.


----------



## revolink24

I will now have posted this in all three "post your rig threads." Just moved into my college dorm (I'm a freshman) and got my gear unpacked. The amps had to stay home though...
   
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41220277@N08/4954820816/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gav007

Here's mine:


----------



## hgregs

been meaning to do this for a while. thanks to this site, i love my rig.
   

   
  ld mk iv se
  bel canto s300iusb (24/96)
  tyler acoustics lindbrook monitors
  hd 650s
  foobar (windows 7 wasapi)


----------



## revolink24

Nice! I like your speakers.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





hgregs said:


> been meaning to do this for a while. thanks to this site, i love my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I know how good your setup sounds, you must be enjoying it a lot


----------



## minorityzune

so far so happy


----------



## generalwu

Finally got my rig temporary completed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  Pardon my photography skill...


----------



## ElephantTLK

deleted


----------



## Chrome Pumpkin

Quote: 





generalwu said:


> Finally got my rig temporary completed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Miku FTW!


----------



## Chrome Pumpkin




----------



## Dynobot

New Mini iTX case


----------



## reiserFS

I'd totally get a mini iTX case if there would be one that fits three 3.5'' sized HDDs, any recommendations?
  Quote: 





dynobot said:


> New Mini iTX case


 




  Quote: 





chrome pumpkin said:


>


 

 Aww yeah, Louise!


----------



## Jerrycan

Quote: 





hgregs said:


> been meaning to do this for a while. thanks to this site, i love my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Love your view!


----------



## Dynobot

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> I'd totally get a mini iTX case if there would be one that fits three 3.5'' sized HDDs, any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  3 - 3.5" HDs + mobo + ps = something bigger than a iTX case. 
   
  To fit all that plus have proper airflow you might want to stick with a smallish or medium sized desktop case.
   
  Mine only fits 2 -2.5" HD's....


----------



## dirkpitt45

My pc <3 
  phenomII 940@3.5ghz
  4gb Gskill DDR2800
  Biostar TA-GX128m
  Corsair 750w
  XFX 5870
  ~3tb conventional hdds (5 of them, 1 is a 1tb)
  40gb intel x-25m SSD
   
   
  Rest of my desk is too messy to bother taking a picture of....


----------



## generalwu

@Chrome Pumpkin Yeah, Wish I could collect them all but I've spend most of my money on rigs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @reiserFS Why not get a 4-drive NAS?


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





>


 

 Hey mate, lovely setup. Anyone know what type of background lighting this is? Cathode maybe? If so, anyone know how he would have these hooked up? I have been looking at setting up a couple of CCL behind my monitor to light up the wall but not too sure exactly how I would power them..


----------



## SupaSweet

Hello All,
   
  I'm a HT enthusiast and came across your cool sharing forum, I do enjoy my music at my workstation as much as my living room so thought I'd share 
   
  ***Please note, just moved so these are bare pictures with no actual cosmetics in place etc, just the raw goods :..i'll repost a few pics after all has been unpacked, you guys have some great set ups, it seems I have some catching up to do when it comes to head fi and pc set ups!
   
  Here is my office/mini 2 ch system.
   

   
   
   
   
  Here is my living room set up, just thought i'd share audio there as well


----------



## matthewh133

Ahh the classic box stand. A timeless favorite!  I presume you still have a lot of unpacking to go, have fun! Very nice setup


----------



## PacManLives

What are *Box are you running?
  /me is currently rocking some fluxbox
  Quote: 





soul_est said:


> This is my TRIO:
> Apple MacBook running Arch Linux
> IBM ThinkPad T22 running Arch Linux
> Custom built desktop workstation running Arch Linux


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





pacmanlives said:


> What are *Box are you running?
> /me is currently rocking some fluxbox


 

 I'm currently rocking OpenBox with Tint2 and Conky. Works very well for me. Might try a tiling add-on for it for scrap it altogether for Xmonad in the future. Wallpapers were set using Nitrogen.


----------



## luisev

Looks great... how do you like the B&W speakers?  I have an older pair of Matrix 804 and HTM and love them.  BTW what speakers are those in your PC system?
  
  Quote: 





supasweet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a HT enthusiast and came across your cool sharing forum, I do enjoy my music at my workstation as much as my living room so thought I'd share
> 
> ...


----------



## majestic12

Quote:Originally Posted by *SupaSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
  Hello All,
   
  I'm a HT enthusiast and came across your cool sharing forum, I do enjoy my music at my workstation as much as my living room so thought I'd share 
   
  ***Please note, just moved so these are bare pictures with no actual cosmetics in place etc, just the raw goods :..i'll repost a few pics after all has been unpacked, you guys have some great set ups, it seems I have some catching up to do when it comes to head fi and pc set ups!
   
  Here is my office/mini 2 ch system.
   

   
   
   
   
  Here is my living room set up, just thought i'd share audio there as well 
   



 What kind of receiver or amp are you running those bad boys with?


----------



## aclim

I have updated my gear photos...


----------



## 11amaberry

I love that movie, food rocks!


----------



## Bmac

Quote: 





luisev said:


> Looks great... how do you like the B&W speakers?  I have an older pair of Matrix 804 and HTM and love them.  BTW what speakers are those in your PC system?


 

 The small system is the Denon D-M37S. I had one for a while and kind of regret selling it now. It's great for the money; engaging and fun.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote: 





hgregs said:


> been meaning to do this for a while. thanks to this site, i love my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice,how does it sound ? I heard great things about the D' appolito with Seas drivers, i might take a speaker like that or a focal twin be.


----------



## luisev

Cool thanks...
  
  Quote: 





bmac said:


> The small system is the Denon D-M37S. I had one for a while and kind of regret selling it now. It's great for the money; engaging and fun.


----------



## Bubu1

Here's my humble setup!


----------



## DarrenB

I have just moved to a new apartment and have finally got things lookin' right............ So some pictures of my computer rig.


----------



## hgregs

thanks for asking. when i was putting the system together, i tried to go a little cheaper at first. i got the emu0404 and the new powered jbl monitors (jbl4328). while it sounds silly, but my bose airplane headphones sounded more musical. the jbls and the emu went back before i could even get a sub. tyler was selling these lindbrooks used, and also rec'd getting the belcanto (i don't think he even realized at the time that they had an integrated usb-DAC, let alone one that does 24/96). anyway - i fretted about the price - and my wife said just go for it. i've thanked her at least weekly since then. i had planned on getting a sub with this system, but it doesn't need it at all. the monitors are excellent to my ears. the belcanto amp is a real standout, especially for it's size. i could have found a better dac (at least that's what i've read), but i like that this is integrated, and it does a great job. the little dot amp is my first foray into anything w/ tubes (and first foray into a separate headphone amp at all). if i had to do it all over again, i would probably get all the same stuff. but specifically about the tylers? they sound so full and clear, and the music really breathes. dare i say it.... better than headphones.
  Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> Nice,how does it sound ? I heard great things about the D' appolito with Seas drivers, i might take a speaker like that or a focal twin be.


----------



## wgb113

Nice setup DarrenB...remarkable taste in cans as well!


----------



## DarrenB

Thank you very much wgb113, I'm very pleased with my modest setup, sonically and aesthetically. The 701's / 702's definitely get the most play.


----------



## rogueassasin312

Quote: 





darrenb said:


> I have just moved to a new apartment and have finally got things lookin' right............ So some pictures of my computer rig.


 
   
  STUNNING!!!


----------



## DarrenB

Thanks


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Ask and receive:
> 
> http://moe.imouto.org/pool/show/617 http://moe.imouto.org/pool/show/905 http://moe.imouto.org/pool/show/878


 

 Thank you for the links! Now to start organizing them.


----------



## SupaSweet

luisev - Thanks buddy, have not had a chance to hear the 801 Matrix, I'm sure they sound lovely, as for my 804's, they sound great, I am running them with a Denon 3310 acting as the processor and Rotel RMB 1075, I beleive it's about 100W per chan, Rotel is very smooth sounding and brought alot of detail out of the B&W's - However, they crave a lot more power, this I can tell.
   
  The PC system is a Denon M38 accompanied by the Denon speakers, I was initially going to replace them with Wharfedales (like the brit sound) but was actually quite impressed by the Denon's that I'll hold on to them for quite some time, I am however very eager to add a sub for 2.1 in the office, perhaps a REL down the line.
   
   
majestic12 - I am running them with a Denon 3310 acting as pre/pro and Rotel RMB 1075, not too bad, BUT not the most ideal combo to run these towers with but works well in my living room  Ulitmately wouldl love to get my hands on some McIntosh gear. You dont see the Rotel AMP in the pic as we have just unpacked but I will be posting pictures once office adn living room are all set up!
   
   
11amaberry - Haha, I love food and my 3 year old daugher also loves this movie, I figure if I have to watch cartoons then they have to be min 1080P blu ray!!!   My blu ray player is a Denon BDP-2010 with anchor bay chip, not a bad analog cd player either.


----------



## DrWebster

Quote: 





supasweet said:


> The PC system is a Denon M38 accompanied by the Denon speakers, I was initially going to replace them with Wharfedales (like the brit sound) but was actually quite impressed by the Denon's that I'll hold on to them for quite some time, I am however very eager to add a sub for 2.1 in the office, perhaps a REL down the line.


 

 I've been thinking about the M38 to replace an aging Sony shelf system. Is the headphone out on the unit fairly clean? I'd be listening through IEMs half the time I'd be using the unit, and the horrible noise floor on the Sony is starting to get to me.


----------



## Suigeneris

Here's my little home rig
 Funny story with the Coldplay drawing, I was so proud of it
  back in my high school AP art class that I decided to stick it to
  my wall. Now I can't take it off >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's friggin stuck there!
 Notice the melting part...you can thank my laptop and DAC for that...

 Hopefully, one day my room will look like some of the ones
  I've seen on this thread


----------



## fenixdown110

It's been a while since I posted pics of my new rig.
   
  AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 3.2GHz X6
  Gigabyte 870A-UD3
  4GB Corsair
  GTX 460 1GB
  50GB OCZ Vertex2 SSD
  SATA III WD Caviar Black 1TB
  Bytecc USB 3.0 HDD dock + Caviar Green 1.5TB
  SG Freeagent 750GB eSATA
  Scythe S-flex/Enermax cluster silent fans
  Asetec 510 liquid cooling
  MS Sidewinder X6
  Logitech MX518


----------



## 11amaberry

Nice system. I lol'd at the ssd sticker. How do you like it? (the ssd not the sticker lol)


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> Nice system. I lol'd at the ssd sticker. How do you like it? (the ssd not the sticker lol)


 

 Thanks. I also laughed when I saw the sticker in the box. It took me several weeks to source, build, and troubleshoot all the computer parts. SSD's in general are so much faster than hard drives. However, the OCZ Vertex2 itself is currently the fastest SSD out of all of them. So naturally, I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It takes around 13 seconds to boot including the bios screen. I do have the windows GUI disabled though which shaves off a couple seconds. Games load up in a few seconds and system programs pop up almost instantly. Just remember to disable the pre and superfetching that Windows presets drives to do, unless you don't run Windows. =P
   
  If you're in the market for a good SSD, do NOT touch the Kingston's. I had one that bricked on me in 2 weeks. That was replaced with a Patriot Signature series that bricked right out of the box and wouldn't be recognized by the mobo. The only two brands I would recommend would be OCZ and Intel for reliability. However, OCZ is still faster.
   
  Just to give you an idea how fast it really is. It's about twice as fast as a SATA III 7200RPM.
   
  Western Digital Black Caviar SATA III HDD 7200 RPM: Transfer rate: 126 MB/s (Max)
  OCZ Vertex2: Max Read: up to 285MB/s, Max Write: up to 275MB/s, Sustained Write: up to 250MB/s


----------



## Nebby

There's nothing wrong with leaving prefetching/superfetching on with SSD's and transfer rates aren't the end-all of benchmarking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" class="bbcode_smiley" height="" src="http://files.head-fi.org/images/smilies//tongue.gif" title="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" width="" />
   
  I'm not a fan of the Sandforce controller as using compression, even if it's at the controller level, just doesn't sit well with me. Not saying it doesn't perform well, I just don't like the inconsistency in performance that compression inevitably causes.
   
   
  Now back to our regularly scheduled pictures thread


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





nebby said:


> There's nothing wrong with leaving prefetching/superfetching on with SSD's and transfer rates aren't the end-all of benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just to add quickly and then back on topic. =P Pre/superfetching can reduce the life of the SSD and there's really no point to leave it on with an SSD. It's so fast already that Windows doesn't need to memorize your common habits to speed things up. Any kind of unnecessary rewrites just isn't recommended for SSD's, i.e. scheduled defragging.


----------



## Nebby

Pre/Superfetching preemptively reads from the SSD and stores it to ram. Reading from flash does not cause any wear on it since wear only occurs when there's a write so there's literally no reason to disable Pre/Superfetch. I'm personally of the opinion that unused ram that is sitting idle is wasted ram; at least with Superfetch that ram can be preloaded with commonly used programs.
   
  In my experience, Win7 is designed to work with SSD's and the only change that might be needed is to disable defrag if it didn't automatically detect the SSD and disable that on it's own. Other than that Win7 works just fine with SSD's. Let it do it's thing


----------



## cYbernation

I would be afraid to damage the subwoofer while sitting there


----------



## Bmac

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> However, the OCZ Vertex2 itself is currently the fastest SSD out of all of them.


 
  Not quite. I think the Crucial C300 256 GB is the fastest consumer drive right now IF you have Sata 3 equipped motherboard or adapter.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





bmac said:


> Not quite. I think the Crucial C300 256 GB is the fastest consumer drive right now IF you have Sata 3 equipped motherboard or adapter.


 

 It's only fastest for read times. The OCZ vertex2 still beats it in write speeds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/crucial_c300_256gb_ssd_review


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





cybernation said:


> I would be afraid to damage the subwoofer while sitting there


 

 Surprisingly, there's still quite a bit of room for my legs without hitting the sub. lol I occasionally use it as a footrest too. haha


----------



## matthewh133

Bet it makes for an interesting footrest when you're blasting the beats


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





bubu1 said:


>


 

 Nice! I can only imagine how good that rig must sound.

  
  Quote:  





>


 

 What kind of keyboard is that?


----------



## sluker

Are those Bayer pads on the HF-2's? Do you need to modify them to fit, if so what is the mod?
  I would love to get those without doing any mods, Grado pads suck s*&#!!


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Are those Bayer pads on the HF-2's? Do you need to modify them to fit, if so what is the mod?
> I would love to get those without doing any mods, Grado pads suck s*&#!!


 

 It's expensive. Most by the C-pads from headphile.com


----------



## sluker

$165 for felt pads and varnished wood plate adapter stuck on with putty? I paid half that for my 125's. I guess i will stick to my duck tape mod.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Bet it makes for an interesting footrest when you're blasting the beats


 

 Yes, Indeed.


----------



## ninjikiran

Yea I know I am burning my eyes in front of a 32 inch screen.


----------



## Dublo7

My nice new Macbook Pro. I'm ever so happy with it. My only complaint is the measly amount of USB ports (two). I just have to head down and get myself a nice little USB hub, I guess


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





dublo7 said:


> My nice new Macbook Pro. I'm ever so happy with it. My only complaint is the measly amount of USB ports (two). I just have to head down and get myself a nice little USB hub, I guess


 

 I really like the simplicity of it. Looks good together.


----------



## matthewh133

AD900 Rep


----------



## Dublo7

I adore my AD900s. I've been thinking about upgrading for a while, but most of the time I don't really think it's necessary - they're a lovely sounding little can.


----------



## matthewh133

I'm in the same boat. I'm thinking of selling them for a HD650 and getting a WA6 tube amp to go with it. Apparently the synergy is incredible and the music is just.. Wow. If I don't go that route, I will probably end up getting something like the Audio-GD FUN with earth upgrade. Hmmm.. too many choices in this hobby.


----------



## Cabbs




----------



## drewfus420




----------



## drewfus420

sorry for bad phone pix...
  I will be happy to break down all my gear (there is a lot hiding in those pix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) if anyone cares.
   
  Drew


----------



## Dynobot

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> sorry for bad phone pix...
> I will be happy to break down all my gear (there is a lot hiding in those pix
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes please do, break it down....I can see A LOT of different gear.


----------



## djmattm

Quote: 





cabbs said:


>


 
  Very nice!!!
  Here are a couple of pics of my rigs, htc phone camera......


----------



## Surreal.

Thought I posted in here before, guess not.
   
  Here is a picture I posted in the Woo thread the other night after acquiring my Woo 6.
   
  Would take one in the day, but I like the lights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  Nice rigs everyone!


----------



## drewfus420

OK, here are some better pics and a breakdown of my gear.
  Source rack:
  Sony MDS-JE530 MD deck
  Dennon DRW-55 dual cassette
  Tascam CD450
  Not visible Beringer mixer I use for source selection



   
   
  Vinyl rig and DAC;
  Vestax PDX2000 w Shure SC35C cart (one of two, not shown also Vestax PMC05 Pro mixer)
  NAD PP2 Phono Preamp
  Moodlab Concept DAC



   
  CPU:
  quad core AMD Phenom processor
  8gb RAM
  2.5 terabytes of storage space
  what was a hot ATI graphics card when I got it 18 months ago, now strictly mid-fi (funny how fast that happens)
  input- M-Audio FastTrack Pro
  output- Asus Xonar essence STX w/2 opa Moon and 1 opa Earth HDAM on analog outs
  Noctua fans and CPU cooler
  soundproofed Antec BQE (Big Quiet Enclosure)



   
  Desktop goodies:
  left to right
  DIY passive pre/ input switcher
  AudioEngine A5's
  M-Audio FastTrack Pro
  BBE 482 Sonic Maximiser
  Little Dot MkII with Mullard and Sovtec tubes
  woodied MS1000's


----------



## millerlitescott

Gateway Netbook > Sony XDR-F1HD > Maverick Audio D1 ( WE 5670 and different op amps ) > Semi-DIY amp (behind keyboard) > Insignia NS-B2111 speakers with Dayton 1% caps and Mills resistors > below desk is a JL Audio 10 sub in a DIY sealed box with a karma'd Polk Audio plate amp..  Low budget and a lot of the FOTM stuff, but it sounds better than it should.


----------



## 85mm

Hey all, thought i say hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and post a few quick photos of my rig, sorry for the crud wiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   





   
*PC Specs*: Silverstone Temjin TJ07, i7 930 @ 2.80, Thermalright VenomousX, 8GB Corsair Dominator, EVGA GTX460, Asus P6X58D-E, 4x 300GB WD Velociraptors, 2x 300GB Maxtor Diamondmax 10's, Silverstone ST1200w modular PSU, Microsoft Hubu Razer, Viewsonic vx2025wm, Windows 7.
*Headphone Rig:* Arcam rDAC, Graham Slee Solo, GS Green PSU, Atlas Navigator RCA, Wireworld Ultraviolet USB, Foobar2000. Headphones not worth mentioning


----------



## 11amaberry

I like how skinny that computer case is 85mm.


----------



## .Sup

how is the rDac 85?


----------



## pocketrocket

Quite modest at the moment, and not showcasing my AKG K 272 HDs. I need a headphone rack.


----------



## luisev

Nice... I like the simplistic look.  What kid of speakers are those?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





luisev said:


> Nice... I like the simplistic look.  What kid of speakers are those?


 

 Looks like Audio Engine A5's except for the tweeters. Swans perhaps?


----------



## luisev

Hmm... I was thinking M-Audio, but wasn't sure...


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote: 





luisev said:


> Nice... I like the simplistic look.  What kid of speakers are those?


 

 Thanks! They're Audio Pro Addon Ones (a Scandinavian brand so you might not know it, but they make decent stuff, especially their more affordable WIGO 160), they're really similar to the Audioengine A2 as far as pictures go, and sound great, I just made a thread about the similarity. Compared them head to head with Genelec 6010As and Scandyna Micropods, the Genelecs were ever so slightly stronger with lows and had (almost too) bright highs. The Scandyna's lacked punch and felt a bit tinny, but it was a quick comparison so couldn't really tell.


----------



## 85mm

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> I like how skinny that computer case is 85mm.


 
   
  Thanks 11 it is a pain to move around but good to work with, its like a cave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> how is the rDac 85?


 

 Sup i only got it a few weeks ago, build quality is great and sound is crisp with the GS Solo, if not a little too analytical but my rig isn't even close to being 'run in' yet so i hope it mellows slightly. Might help if i got some decent headphones but i'm waiting to get paid first


----------



## Seaside

Can you tell me what mini compo is that, and does it have SPDIF or HDMI input?
  I want something like that, just couldn't find that in the local.
   
  Thanks.

  
  Quote: 





supasweet said:


>


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





deusex said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
   
http://zenibyfajnie.deviantart.com Some are NSFW.


----------



## PooJou

The PC itself sits hidden under my desk - it's essentially silent.
   
  Antec P180B
  C2D E6600
  Some kind of GB motherboard (965P based)
  Some kind of Corsair Ram (I really haven't upgraded it in a long time)
  All Noctua fans running at minimum speed, Seasonic M12 psu running at minimum speed.
*M-Audio Audiophile 192*
   
*Rotel RA-931*
*Philips CD850MK-II*
*B&W DM23*


----------



## luisev

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Thanks! They're Audio Pro Addon Ones (a Scandinavian brand so you might not know it, but they make decent stuff, especially their more affordable WIGO 160), they're really similar to the Audioengine A2 as far as pictures go, and sound great, I just made a thread about the similarity. Compared them head to head with Genelec 6010As and Scandyna Micropods, the Genelecs were ever so slightly stronger with lows and had (almost too) bright highs. The Scandyna's lacked punch and felt a bit tinny, but it was a quick comparison so couldn't really tell.


 

 Thanks for getting back to me... they look great!   Enjoy...


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





poojou said:


> The PC itself sits hidden under my desk - it's essentially silent.
> 
> Antec P180B
> C2D E6600
> ...


 
  how is the headout on that amp Jou?


----------



## cfdrumr

Hey Head-Fi!
  It has been a while since I have been on here. I am now a sophomore in college (Jazz Drumset Major at the Lamont School of Music/University of Denver) and am living off campus which means I have a little more room to spread out!
   
  I am running a pretty fun setup.
   
  My old Macbook pro (Core2duo 2.33, 4gb ram) is running without a battery hooked up to my old cinema display. I am using this computer as a music server. I have my entire library (including directory folders and itunes library files) on my g-tech drive which means I can easy use the same library on both computers. Most of the time using a mix of iTunes Home-Sharing, Back-To-My-Mac and HamachiX, I broadcast my library over the "inner-web" and via home-sharing can listen on my new Core i5 Macbook Pro (soon to be SSD). 
   
  I am using a friends m-audio fast track pro as a DAC with RCA outs going to my Little Dot MKIII (Mallard M8161 tubes)
   
  I have the RCA pre-amp output of the Little Dot going straight to my Yamaha HS50m monitors (with the mids pumped to replicate the NS-10) (They are on their own surge protector so I can turn them off and have a headphone setup)
   
  For cans I mainly use my AKG K701 for listening. I have an old and battered pair of Sony MDR V-700 headphones that I use on planes and while playing drums but not for long... My JHAudio JH-5 pro IEMs should be here within the next 10 days!!!
   
   
   
   




   
  please mind the crappy picture (iphone4), trash and "spice-grinder."


----------



## J.Pocalypse

^ How are you liking those Yamaha HS50M's? I've been eyeballing a pair of those for some time now. 
   
  ..the toilet paper by the computer is kinda creeping me out though..


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> ^ How are you liking those Yamaha HS50M's? I've been eyeballing a pair of those for some time now.
> 
> ..the toilet paper by the computer is kinda creeping me out though..


 

 cannot leave teammates alone in the game, must resist going to the shitter


----------



## cfdrumr

more like I am a college student and dont feel like buying kleenex to blow my nose. haha
   
  I own the HS80m and the HS50m. The 80s are better for all around play back, but the 50s and a sub are the best mixing setup!


----------



## Baird GoW

Im about to get a new desk and redo everything but ill post this before. my current desk doesn't have room for all my monitors and such. my next desk will be 84" long. I think this is decent for being 19


----------



## Nebby

Is that the U2711 or U3011?


----------



## Baird GoW

U2410 its super nice i love it its my newest addition


----------



## Nebby

What size is the other monitor then? The relative size difference tricked me because that other monitor looks like my 20"


----------



## Baird GoW

it IS a 20 lol. it does look much bigger though and it is much bigger
 Here the other half of my setup. the tv will soon be replaced by my dell u 2410 and all my gear will be up against that wall and my bed will be lowered.












 eww just realized my angel line up card on the right is crooked


----------



## 11amaberry

Wow Baird, don't usually see a Wii in these threads  that's awesome. Nice 360 too, they look good together, being white and all.
 Any chance you have Forza3 on the 360? Sorry OT 
 Nice setup btw, mutiple moniters rock


----------



## djbaneatwebde




----------



## matthewh133

Haha you got didgeridoos. Awesome


----------



## 11amaberry

Very interesting room


----------



## ViciousXUSMC




----------



## JIGF

Very nice station, I like it. You ever get to use that Katana?


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Yeah I have used it for a few competitions when I took Iaido but that was my "nice" katana so it was mostly for display and keepsake, I have another beater katana in the corner of the room that I used for practice and fun as well as a traditional bamboo kendo sword and a boken.  I have not done any swordplay in years though ever since becoming married and a full time dad. :'(
   
  Now days if I want to swing a katana around it means waiting for the kids to fall asleep queuing up some left4dead 2 on the triple monitor setup and going to town on some zombies.
  Quote: 





jigf said:


> Very nice station, I like it. You ever get to use that Katana?


----------



## Baird GoW

SON OF A GUN. HE ONE UPPED ME. GRRRRR
 what is that 3 dell u2410?
  what is in your pc?
 you need more audio man no more monitors

 BTW i dont have that game and haven't had xbox live for a year and a half although im thinking of buying it again.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> SON OF A GUN. HE ONE UPPED ME. GRRRRR
> what is that 3 dell u2410?
> what is in your pc?
> you need more audio man no more monitors
> ...


 
  Its 3x Dell U2410 and above is a 37" Westinghouse for the cable & wii and movies off the computer.
   
  Inside the PC?
   
  Q6600 @ 3.6ghz
  4GB DDR2 @ 500mhz
  ATI 5870
  X-fi Xtreme Music
  6x 1TB HDD
  PC P&C 750w Turbo
  Antec P182 SE
   
  I had some sweet pics of the build but the image host I had them at no long exists and I didnt save the files local (or if I did they are long lost)
   
  I do have this one dusty picture of the case under the desk:




   
  I used to build a new pc every 2 years but I have been budget restricted the last few years so I only upgraded the GPU for eyefinity and added a few extra HDD's
   
  Audio Wise..
   
  Its
   
  Headphones:
  Plantronics Pulsar 590A
  Logitech Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 Pro
  Motorola S9 HD
  Audio Technica A700
   
  Speakers:
  Klipsch Quintet III
  Klipsch Synergy Sub 10
   
  I just recently got a uDAC-2 for my laptop and looking to get a pair of AD700's and Yuin PK1's for my collection.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Hey I have a Q6600 still going strong at 3.6 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Yeah I was totally content with the Q6600 with that OC it was right up there with the first i7 machines.  Then people started to get these 4ghz OCs with the i7 920... that made me want to upgrade but it just was not justifyable with the very high cost of the i7 mobo's, the change of ram from DDR2 to DDR3 and the new cpu cost.  So it was a whole new computer just for a minor upgrade and I would be stuck with parts that nobody would buy.  So I held on and just upgraded the GPU.
   
  @3.6ghz the Q6600 is more than enough for any program or game, its video encoding that makes me wish I had the 4ghz i7.  However I am glad I waited now cost for the motherboards & RAM is a lot lower and there is the 6core i7 cpu's.  Currently they only have the $1000 extreme version but later next year the common mans version comes out and I think that will be time for the new build and having a 6 core i7 @ 3.5ghz+ will be a encoding monster.
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Hey I have a Q6600 still going strong at 3.6 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I guess I should show you guys the last and most note worthy thing about my setup.  It also does double duty as a full blown arcade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Behold my self built tri-modular custom arcade setup:
   




   




   
  Its tri-modular because it not only is connected to the PC for PC games & emulation but also all my consoles.
   
  I had to have Dreamcast support for Marvel vs Capcom 2 so built this DC adapter by hacking old dreamcast gamepads
   




   
  I also had to have Wii support for games like Tatsunoko vs Capcom
   
  So here is how it hooks to the Wii
   




   
  The Wii adapter is actually modular too, just plug in a different RJ45 cable with the proper console cable on the end and it works with PS3, PS2, PS1, Nintendo, Genesis, SNES, 3DO, Turbo Graphix, XBOX, and a few others.
   
  The setup is 2 players, standing up looking at the 37"
   
   
   
  For times when you want to sit down and play single player I have some other stuff I made, here is my custom Fight Stick Tournament Edition that I can play with just by placing it in my lap.  It also has a RJ45 modular system like the wii adapters have so it works for multiple consoles and PC.
   
   




   
  ______
   
  This is what happens when you loved arcades as a kid but your parents never gave you any quarters so you had to just watch the other kids play.  You grow up and build your own arcade that you can play for free.  Bonus is now my kids can play and unlike console controllers that they can break or yank on the cables these arcade parts are virtually indestructable and also easy to replace.  The control panel used to be a part of my old desk that I had to destroy to build this new desk that was large enough to hold the triple monitor setup and my stereo equipment, so now the control panel connects to the desk via a rail system kind of like a drawer does under the top of the desk.
   
  The modular controls are handled via a DB25 switch


----------



## fenixdown110

Not really. The 980x is the extreme 6 core edition @ 3.33GHz. Intel also has the 970 6 core @ 3.2GHz for $800. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can also opt for the AMD 1090T black edition 3.2GHz 6 core as well. That runs just under 300 for the chip and you can overclock it to 4.5.
  
  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Yeah I was totally content with the Q6600 with that OC it was right up there with the first i7 machines.  Then people started to get these 4ghz OCs with the i7 920... that made me want to upgrade but it just was not justifyable with the very high cost of the i7 mobo's, the change of ram from DDR2 to DDR3 and the new cpu cost.  So it was a whole new computer just for a minor upgrade and I would be stuck with parts that nobody would buy.  So I held on and just upgraded the GPU.
> 
> @3.6ghz the Q6600 is more than enough for any program or game, its video encoding that makes me wish I had the 4ghz i7.  However I am glad I waited now cost for the motherboards & RAM is a lot lower and there is the 6core i7 cpu's.  *Currently they only have the $1000 extreme version* but later next year the common mans version comes out and I think that will be time for the new build and having a 6 core i7 @ 3.5ghz+ will be a encoding monster.


----------



## JIGF

I need that wallpaper of the girl and the beach


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Oh the 970 is out now?  I have not been paying attention.  Last I checked only the 980x was out and they said the non extreme version was not due till 2011 I thought (maybe they said 3 quarter 2010... and I just forgot) and would be priced like $600...  $800 is still too high up there for me guess I have to keep waiting.
   
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> Not really. The 980x is the extreme 6 core edition @ 3.33GHz. Intel also has the 970 6 core @ 3.2GHz for $800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The wallpaper is an original work by me.  There are almost no triple monitor wallpapers out there on the net so I made my own.
   
  I do share them publicly though and didnt watermark them or anything.  You can find them all here:
   
  http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=17499
   
  I just ask that you do not redistribute them, send them to that forum page if somebody else wants them.

  
  Quote: 





jigf said:


> I need that wallpaper of the girl and the beach


----------



## MomijiTMO

Just wait till Sandy Bridge rolls around. 
   
  My gaming rig has a 4GHz i920 and to be honest I don't notice a difference in every day stuffages.


----------



## matthewh133

Is there anything you can't do? hahaha
  
  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Oh the 970 is out now?  I have not been paying attention.  Last I checked only the 980x was out and they said the non extreme version was not due till 2011 I thought (maybe they said 3 quarter 2010... and I just forgot) and would be priced like $600...  $800 is still too high up there for me guess I have to keep waiting.
> 
> 
> The wallpaper is an original work by me.  There are almost no triple monitor wallpapers out there on the net so I made my own.
> ...


----------



## JIGF

Thanks for that! I will certainly keep your credit for these.
  
  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> The wallpaper is an original work by me.  There are almost no triple monitor wallpapers out there on the net so I made my own.
> 
> I do share them publicly though and didnt watermark them or anything.  You can find them all here:
> 
> ...


----------



## MomijiTMO

What will your girlfriend think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## fenixdown110

AMD's Llano 32nm architecture will be out to compete with Sandy Bridge as well. Choices choices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Just wait till Sandy Bridge rolls around.
> 
> My gaming rig has a 4GHz i920 and to be honest I don't notice a difference in every day stuffages.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yeah but I'm only interested in the enthusiast line and Bulldozer will be out after enthusiast (LGA2011) Sandy Bridge. You know I'm not a Intel fanboi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  I'm going to be waiting for at least another year before getting a new pc. I'd like to see some Bulldozer benches before going back to AMD. K10 is so god damn old it isn't funny. The architecture hasn't really changed much since K8. Not that it's a big hit in gaming which is what most people do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

My wife didnt like it either at first, but I held my ground and now she is used to it.
  
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> What will your girlfriend think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## absoluNewbie

Quote: 





gav007 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fenixdown110

It's an IBM Thinkpad before they merged with Lenovo from China.
  
  Quote: 





absolunewbie said:


>


----------



## wap32

I don't think that's true.
  IIRC, it was Lenovo that introduced widescreen ThinkPads, and the T60 (pictured above, I think) was manufactured by them, even though it still had the IBM sticker.
   
  In fact, you can make out the "lenovo" logo on gav007's picture, near the model number.
   
  Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> It's an IBM Thinkpad before they merged with Lenovo from China.


----------



## Baird GoW

I have a Phenom II 1055T X6 at 3.8GHZ (well i did but i decided i didn't need it that high so I lowered it) and it cost me $170 and I am using the stock cooler.
 rest of my set up is:

 [size=xx-small]*CPU*
 Phenom II 1055T X6 @ 3.8ghz[/size] [size=xx-small]*Motherboard*
 ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 890GX[/size] [size=xx-small]*Memory*
 Patriot Viper II 4GB DDR3 1600 7-7-7-20[/size] [size=xx-small]*Graphics Card*
 Sapphire 4850[/size] [size=xx-small]*Hard Drive*
 4 x ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200rpm Raid 6[/size] [size=xx-small]*Sound Card*
 Audio GD Compass DAC/AMP[/size] [size=xx-small]*Case*
 Extremely Modded Cooler Master CM 690[/size] [size=xx-small]*OS*
 Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit[/size] [size=xx-small]*Monitor*
 1x DELL U2410 2x DELL E207WFP[/size]


----------



## 11amaberry

Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Bonus is now my kids can play and unlike console controllers that they can break or yank on the cables these arcade parts are virtually indestructable and also easy to replace.


 


 Do you let the kids play with that one? Lol. But seriously, that's some great handy work... I'd love to play some TVC on those... one of the best games on Wii or any console


----------



## johnnyha

My bedroom setup
   
  Macbook Pro 13" + 24" Display -> Apogee Duet -> Focal Duet CMS 50 Monitors / AKG K702 Headphones
   

   
  Sitting Room - Arcam AVR100 Reciever - Arcam DV88 DVD/CD Player - Airport Express - B&W 603 s2 speakers
   

   
  I'm not mega prissy about making everything look nice. For me its all about the music, and thus the sound. Listening to great music where the sound output is pure is such a pleasurable experience. I just put on Deep Space Network Meets Higher Intelligence Agency, and the effect is gorgeous.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> This is what happens when you loved arcades as a kid but your parents never gave you any quarters so you had to just watch the other kids play.  You grow up and build your own arcade that you can play for free.


 
  Dude, you are insane--in a good way. Fighting sticks used to be a must for me with any console I buy, but now I've lost interest in the arcade styled games as I inch towards middle-age. I've always loved FPS and RPG's, as well as action/adventure in general, and those I can just play with the controller. Although I still much prefer keyboard and mouse for FPS, I've accepted that my PC gaming days are pretty much over (tired of the constant upgrades and buggy PC versions of games) and I either have to adapt to the controller or give up gaming altogether (never!). I've tried the keyboard and mouse adapters for consoles and none of them actually feel right. Any suggestions?


----------



## grokit

PS3


----------



## Pseudonyms

Hi friends.
   
  Just rearranged my desk and got some new gear, including a harman/kardon reciever that I managed to haggle off of a friend of mine for $40 bucks and I got the sub for another few bucks. 
   
  The Two speakers on the side I managed to pick up from the local goodwill for $30 bucks. I dunno what people think of them but I couldn't pass them up in perfect condition.
   
  I'm just a budding audiophile and I have not put too much time and money into this rig because I'm still a student, but I'm always willing to learn.
   
  And the logitech speakers? Don't worry about them. I hardly use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're just there when I'm gaming and feel like 5.1 is necessary.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

^^ how do those $30 speakers sound? Also can anyone identify the model?


----------



## Pseudonyms

They sound great, and sorry I forgot to post the model number. They are Technics SB-2845.  There is very little information about them on the web.


----------



## pocketrocket

This is what I was thinking of doing when I buy a desktop and the Indeed G2 and Nuforce uDAC 2 get here. The uDAC is taped to the underside of the table next to the slot-in bluray drive, and I  guess I don't have to point out where the G2 is.
   


 Ok now with 100% less lameness and 100% weird compression artifacts. I like my future desktop already :3


----------



## dfkt

.


----------



## Bazzman

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> This is what I was thinking of doing when I buy a desktop and the Indeed G2 and Nuforce uDAC 2 get here. The uDAC is taped to the underside of the table next to the slot-in bluray drive, and I  guess I don't have to point out where the G2 is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now with 100% less lameness and 100% weird compression artifacts. I like my future desktop already :3


 

 Go for it Pocketrocket. That will look fantastic and clean when done. Show us pics of the complete set up when you have finished.


----------



## EL Ray

My current setup jh16s on the side with s:flo2 is my main audio rig.


----------



## mr56k

Lian Li Mid Tower
          Amd Phenom II X4 3.0GHZ
          8GB DDR3 Crucial memory
          Nvidia Geforce GTX 460
          Intel X25 80GB SSD (System Drive)
          2x 1TB WD 7200 Data drives
          Samsung 21" lcd


----------



## jh4db536

800D + DAC1 + HD600
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  the guts


----------



## Lazerboy2000

pocketrocket, what software are you using for those images? Very nice work


----------



## KingStyles

Figure i would post a picture of my new setup that I am still building.


----------



## pocketrocket

[size=medium]Why thank you, I'm using Blender 2.5, it's an open-source 3D modeling and animation suite. Those renders are nothing compared to what you can really do with it, but I didn't apply any proper materials or textures and the render is a quickie so the realism is what it is. And oh, it might be a month or four before I actually buy that desktop, since I'm waiting for Bulldozer and AMD HD 6000 series to bring down the prices of current gen stuff.​[/size]

  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> pocketrocket, what software are you using for those images? Very nice work


----------



## Zarathustra19

Apologies in advance for the horrible quality.  The light in my bedroom is one-directional and dim and all I've got is my cell phone camera.  Hopefully the explanations of what you're looking at will help.
   

   
  ^Headphones: AKG K135S, AKG K701, Sennheiser HD555, Sennheiser PX100 (not pictured)
   

   
  ^ Tower, newly built.  Includes:
  Antec 900 Case
  MSI 870A-G54 MoBo
  AMD Athlon II X4 635 @2.9Ghz
  4GB Corsair RAM
  640GB Western Digital HDD
  320GB Maxtor HDD (transplant from old PC)
  2x WD My Book external HDD, totaling 800GB
  Running Crunchbang Linux (until another hard drive comes in to install windows again...long story)
   

   
  ^ 1980's Era Pioneer SX-6 Stereo Receiver and 2000 era pioneer bookshelf speakers (too dark to see, haha); Samsung Syncmaster 730b monitor.
   

   
  ^ Pioneer 80's era turntable, sold with the Pioneer SX-6
   
  Thats about it right now.  Planning on getting a decent amp and some newer speakers in the next year or so.
   
  Cheers,
  Zach


----------



## darthgator14

Well its been awhile since I've been on here but I wanted to share my setup. Let me know what you think[size=10pt]. [/size]
   
*[size=10.5pt]PC:[/size]*
  HAF-X Case
  EVGA X-58 Mobo
  Intel i7 930
  Corsair H50 Cooling
  Corsair Dominator 6GB DD3-1600 Ram
  2x GTX-275 in SLI
  2x 1TB Seagate Barracuda
  Scythe Front Fan Control
   
*[size=10.5pt]Gear:[/size]*
  Sennheiser HD-650
  Logitech G-13 Gaming Board
  Logitech G-19 Keyboard
  Logitech G-500 Gaming Mouse
  Logitech Z-2300 Speakers
  Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD USB
  Sony VAIO UMPC


----------



## fenixdown110

You should invest in an amp for your 650.


----------



## grokit

I think you need a headphone stand or hangar for your HD650s darthgator14! Seriously the headband paint has a tendency to become chipped on those. An amplifier wouldn't hurt either, look into the Valhalla.


----------



## darthgator14

I know I know. I need an amp. However funds are quite low right now. Building a high end pc, buying HD650's, and playing hockey = one expensive summer. Hopefully within the next few months I'll be able to afford one.
   
  I do have a stand for my 650's though. Its just on my entertainment stand. I only use my headphones when I'm listening to music at my computer. Most of the time I have them hooked up to my home theater. Here's a pic:
   

   
  Also heres a pic of the inside of my computer:


----------



## pocketrocket

The more I look at it the more it looks like a render..
  
  Quote: 





darthgator14 said:


>


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks like a render..


 


  Huh!?


----------



## Nebby

Haha, what makes you think it's a render?
  
  Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks like a render..


----------



## dfkt

Probably the decent clarity and dynamic range of the Nikon D90 photo.


----------



## Nebby

It's not so extraordinary that it would make me think it's a render.
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Probably the decent clarity and dynamic range of the Nikon D90 photo.


----------



## pocketrocket

Nevermind, I've just been rendering too much. I was looking at the really smooth reflections, glossy surfaces and shadow. It's totally plausible to take photos like that too, but to me usually photos look a bit different than that. I'm not trying to pick on a fight so chillax (although I've got to say that the 'decent clarity' looks like noise on that LCD screen)


----------



## Nebby

Wasn't trying to pick a fight, I was just wondering what caused you to see it as a render. Thanks to your answer, my curiosity has now been satiated


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





nebby said:


> It's not so extraordinary that it would make me think it's a render.


 


  Me neither.


----------



## darthgator14

Haha a render? I wish I knew how to do such things but I dont. Heres another view to settle the dust just in case. And *dfkt* how did you know it was a D90?


----------



## dfkt

Nobody's safe on the Interwebs!


----------



## darthgator14

Haha nice. I was just thinking maybe there was some sort of tag that stayed with it.


----------



## Nebby

Yea, EXIF tags are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can actually view EXIF tags in the windows file properties without any additional tools.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Why thank you, I'm using Blender 2.5, it's an open-source 3D modeling and animation suite. Those renders are nothing compared to what you can really do with it, but I didn't apply any proper materials or textures and the render is a quickie so the realism is what it is. And oh, it might be a month or four before I actually buy that desktop, since I'm waiting for Bulldozer and AMD HD 6000 series to bring down the prices of current gen stuff.​


 

 That was some very inspiring work you did there.  Like you, I'm waiting for Bulldozer (and Bobcat) as well before I spent any money.


----------



## yianni




----------



## kappaz

gorb said:


>


 


  How do you like the steelseries qck mouse pad? I'm thinking about picking one up.


----------



## bdr529




----------



## RexAeterna

not the most fancy set-up but i really enjoy it. well here's some pics.


----------



## latent

@ RexAeterna: I like how you positioned one of your headphones on top of your Wii! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  @ kappaz: I have the Steelseries Qck minipad myself. I think only the size is different to the one in gorb his picture? These mousepads are fine imo. 
 If you only have had free mousepads before you will certainly notice the difference.


----------



## Backwardsman

I've had 2 Qck minis and one Qck heavy, didn't really like them. I found Razers Goliathus Speed to be better. Tighter clothing giving the mouse better glide. But I switched the Razer for Steelseries 9HD. And I must say that it´s by far the best mousepad I´ve owned.


----------



## RexAeterna

i know. now everyone knows there's at least something useful about the wii
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  Quote: 





latent said:


> @ RexAeterna: I like how you positioned one of your headphones on top of your Wii!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cal




----------



## c3p0

macbook pro!


----------



## Chimera-se

^ What is that underneath your MBP? It's sweet looking! Really nice setup, btw.


----------



## c3p0

Thanks!
  Its my chord qbd76 dac.


----------



## Tommizzy

Damn c3p0, sexy set up!!


----------



## EL Ray

c3p0 that is a sexy screen lol what model is that?also is that a tablet underneath?


----------



## c3p0

Thanks for the kind words.
   
  The screen is the apple 30 cinema. That is a tablet underneath. wacom bamboo


----------



## pocketrocket

c3p0, how are those Scandyna Micropods? I would've bought a pair but couldn't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## matthewh133

Seen a lot of changes throughout this thread C3P0


----------



## Jerrycan

Love that setup, specially your chord qbd76, what's your opinion on it?


----------



## steven2992

It's a bit messy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but on the left you can see an early intel mac pro and on the right is my gaming rig. 
   
  specs:
   
  CPU: i7 930 

  GPU: 5850

  RAM: 6GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator CMP6GX3M3A1600C8

  Mobo: Asrock X58 Extreme 3

  HDD: 500GB samsung

  PSU: Corsair HX850

  Case: Corsair 700D

  OS: Windows 7

  below my main screen are my CTH, y2 and a kvm switch. Not in this pic is my 17" MBP


----------



## c3p0

Quote: 





jerrycan said:


> Love that setup, specially your chord qbd76, what's your opinion on it?


 


  best dac i have ever heard. I trialled a few in the same price range before I purchased this one.
   
  Very natural sounding.


----------



## Somnambulist

I've seen you post that sweet, sweet gear on OCUK.I want to reach out and swivel both those speakers towards your ears though!


----------



## Jerrycan

Quote: 





c3p0 said:


> best dac i have ever heard. I trialled a few in the same price range before I purchased this one.
> 
> Very natural sounding.


 

 Thanks, thought so. As soon as I have the money for it I buy one, its on the top of my list.


----------



## DDRNemesis

Crappy cell phone pic, but this is my room at school.
   
  M-Audio BX5a Deluxe, SBX10 sub, and Maverick D1


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





ddrnemesis said:


> Crappy cell phone pic, but this is my room at school.
> 
> M-Audio BX5a Deluxe, SBX10 sub, and Maverick D1


 

 I like how all your speakers go together so well, but my one question is.. where do your feet/legs go? o.O


----------



## DDRNemesis

There is a slide out shelve above the sub that comes out about 2 feet. I just type from a far distance but it is comfortable cause I have pretty long arms.


----------



## pocketrocket

I would just keep my legs sitting on the subwoofer, it's comfy like that. Lovely set DDRNemesis, I really dig it (and now feel like I'd want to upgrade my Audioengine A2 clones to two BX5as)


----------



## MARK916

Hi all, Mark from Sacramento, Ca. I just heard about Head-FI.org today through a Tech Show, and I didn't know this site was this active. I'm in the market for some new headphones, and what a place to come learn about them all. I have sort of a interesting gear setup, and wanted to share a pic of what I'm using. Some of you Tech-Heads might have seen this mother board from Aopen from early 2000, and I happen to get my hands on one few years back. Had to replace all the board caps, but that was easy for me to do. I call this pic computer meets tube amp. This picture was taken back in 2007, but since then that Chinese tube amp transformer has burnt up, and the computer was just recently upgraded from Vista to Windows 7 32bit. it's only a Intel Pentium 4 2.8ghz 533mhz bus with 2gigs of memory. I'm currently looking for the Pentium 4 3.4 CPU for this board, it's a bit dated motherboard for nowadays, but I use it for playing music, so it does just fine. I'll have some more detailed pictures coming up soon. I just joined tonight, so sorry for such a grainy picture.


----------



## lozanoa11

Is that a tube on that Motherboard???


----------



## matthewh133

Quite odd haha.


----------



## MomijiTMO

O____o
   
  Ok then. Old pc is old.


----------



## ka3anova

Game rig:
  Core i7 920 (stepping D0) 4.0Ghz
 Scythe Mugen 2
 Asus Rampage II Extreme
 6Gb 1600MHz DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT + Fan
 PowerColor Radeon 5970 2GB
 1TB Western Digital WD1002FBYS
 Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 A
 Tagan 1100W TG1100-U96
 Antec Twelve Hundred
  And Sony PS 3 to 8)


----------



## Pseudonyms

Well I, for one, am jealous.


----------



## Francisco

There's nothing like watching good porn by the fireplace, what a great setup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





ka3anova said:


> Game rig:
> Core i7 920 (stepping D0) 4.0Ghz
> Scythe Mugen 2
> Asus Rampage II Extreme
> ...


----------



## ka3anova

Quote: 





francisco said:


> There's nothing like watching good porn by the fireplace, what a great setup...


 


  Lol. This is celibate-man dream


----------



## Francisco

This is a good one too, though, that super intimate ambience... 
  
  Quote: 





bdr529 said:


>


----------



## MARK916

Yup, there be a tube on the Motherboard   Sovtek tube. The CoolerMaster piece was just for show, it was placed inline with the output on this board at one time, but there was too much line noise. So I axed it. It just looks nice lit up.


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





francisco said:


> This is a good one too, though, that super intimate ambience...


 


  I'd say claustrophobic.


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Quote: 





bomo.is.ooc said:


> Here's my modest study/listening area. Being a Biochemistry and English Writing double major has it's ups and downs, but mainly requires that I stay at this desk way too much. As a result, I've brought in all the comforts I possibly can (admittedly the xbox 360 is gone, too distracting...).
> 
> This picture is pretty awful if you're a wire neat-freak, just a heads up
> 
> ...


 
   
  Update:
   
     I've recently moved out of my fraternity for my senior year of college, and I've updated a lot of my listening set up since the last time I posted.  My new primary phones are some Sennheiser HD580's which I found at Goodwill for something like $8.  My Speakers are EPI Series 3 Model 120's.  They're way too large for my desk, but they were another goodwill find and until I can find something cheap and small to replace them with, they're what I've got.  I'm looking at the Dayton B652's.  My DAC for my computer is a Carat Peridot that was modded by a previous owner for Op-Amp rolling.  It's a great DAC/Headphone Amp.  The CD player is a Magnavox CDB480, and it's the only thing that hasn't changed from my set up (another goodwill find).  The receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR505, it was a Goodwill find for $5.99.  The sound is very good but I prefer the Yamaha Natural Sound Receiver (which I still have, but it's in my apartments main area for party/couch listening music). 
   



   
  My computer is an Asus G73JH-A2.  I absolutely love this machine; it's a beast (i7 720QM, 8gb DDR3, 5870M, 1TB HDD space).  My portable/for class computer is an Asus EEE PC 1215N (Atom 525, Ion 2, 2gb DDR3, 250GB HDD).  All told, I'm very happy with the sound, especially when considering that, outside of the laptops and the Carat Peridot (which I got at a steal), I bought it all from Goodwill.  I'm truly a bang for your buck guy, and I'd probably pay full price for the equipment I have, but at 10% (tops) of retail I'm more than happy with my set up.
   



   
  The Vizio TV I had was stolen, so I recently invested in a Samsung PX2370.  Overall, it's a very nice monitor, but at times I wish I had gone IPS instead.
   
  I'm very satisfied with the sound, as a whole.  I don't have any upgrades planned, outside of finally finishing my SS tube amp.  I'd like to get a portable USB DAC/Amp for my netbook and some closed headphones for travel; if all goes well on ebay and the FS forum here I should be traveling with an E7 and Shure SRH440's.
   
  The posters were gag gifts from my sister.  I'm not normally the kind of guy to hang unicors/a wizard on his wall, but it's better than plain white.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





francisco said:


> This is a good one too, though, that super intimate ambience...


 

 It looks fine to me--enough room to get up and stretch and even do a roundhouse kick, so that's not bad at all. I've certainly lived in rooms in the past that did not allow it.


----------



## bdr529

Yeah, it doesn't really feel small. to the left and in front of me is all open space looking over my living room and there plenty of room behind me. My computer is more less in the walkway to my bedroom room though.


----------



## Cal

Using my iPad to control iTunes (via the Remote app) until I can afford a second monitor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 And got this nifty iPhone stand today. Looks great (the silver matches my monitor stand) and is angled perfectly for use with FaceTime IMO.





   
  Next purchase will be the Maverick D1. I'll be using it as a DAC/pre-amp for my Swans.


----------



## toxicrat2




----------



## xenochimera

Quote: 





bomo.is.ooc said:


> Update:
> 
> I've recently moved out of my fraternity for my senior year of college, and I've updated a lot of my listening set up since the last time I posted.  My new primary phones are some Sennheiser HD580's which I found at Goodwill for something like $8.  My Speakers are EPI Series 3 Model 120's.  They're way too large for my desk, but they were another goodwill find and until I can find something cheap and small to replace them with, they're what I've got.  I'm looking at the Dayton B652's.  My DAC for my computer is a Carat Peridot that was modded by a previous owner for Op-Amp rolling.  It's a great DAC/Headphone Amp.  The CD player is a Magnavox CDB480, and it's the only thing that hasn't changed from my set up (another goodwill find).  The receiver is an Onkyo TX-SR505, it was a Goodwill find for $5.99.  The sound is very good but I prefer the Yamaha Natural Sound Receiver (which I still have, but it's in my apartments main area for party/couch listening music).
> 
> ...


 
  mind sharing the screen wallpaper? thanks


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





cal said:


> Using my iPad to control iTunes (via the Remote app) until I can afford a second monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Looks great. I like the color scheme.


----------



## Cal

Thank, you! I'm really enjoying this setup so far and am looking forward to improving it!


----------



## Palantiri7

Hi folks! I'm awed by the setups here! Anyway, this is what I make do with. The audio stuff comprises a Little Dot Mk II, MSB Link DAC, AKG 701.


----------



## blur510

here is mine


----------



## chews89

^ Terrific photo Palantiri, love the back-lighting.  How many seconds was the exposure?


----------



## Palantiri7

Holy Gawd, blur510!
   
  Thanks chews! That was 6 sec at ISO 100 and probably f5.6 (no EXIF data for aperture as I used a manual focus lens.)


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





cal said:


> And got this nifty iPhone stand today. Looks great (the silver matches my monitor stand) and is angled perfectly for use with FaceTime IMO.


 


  Where did you get the stand from?


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> It looks fine to me--enough room to get up and stretch and even do a roundhouse kick,


 
  Is it you, Chuck?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





sebhelyesfarku said:


> Is it you, Chuck?


 

 Goddammit, why you have to go and unmask me in front of everyone? Now I have go and register under a different name.
   
  BTW, when I got up to pee this morning, my urination was so powerful that it shattered my toilet. My bathroom is all flooded now.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Goddammit, why you have to go and unmask me in front of everyone?


 
   
  I wonder why would you use headphones? Surely nobody would dare to complain if you blast your speakers at 2am?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:  





> I wonder why would you use headphones? Surely nobody would dare to complain if you blast your speakers at 2am?


 
   
  Well, I listen to some music that would embarrass me if anyone ever found out. Headphones are discreet.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Wow, seriously lol worthy that was


----------



## Ra97oR

Moved in uni dorm, new setup here.


----------



## Cal

It's the Elago M2 - got mine from Amazon for $25. It's built solid. Fairly heavy (for stability). Has two cutouts in the "feet" for the microphone and speaker. Perfect angle for FaceTime on the desk I'm using, but if you're desk is on the higher or lower side, you may want an adjustable stand like the Luxa H1 - it has "fingers" that lightly grip your device and allow you to swivel and tilt.
   
  Luxa H1
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNyxlQtWTYU
   
  Elago M2
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voi4KHMDJIc
  Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Where did you get the stand from?


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Quote: 





xenochimera said:


> mind sharing the screen wallpaper? thanks


 

 In class right now, but I'll get it up as soon as I get home.


----------



## Ra97oR

My iPod stand is my iBasso D2+, a lot of function there. Hehe.


----------



## MARK916

Blur510, now I know what to do with my empty Whey-Protein containers. I have the same little fan


----------



## MARK916

.


----------



## Vitor Machado

My new *Edifier R1600T Plus*. I guess you guys don't see many of these, but here in Brazil they're definitely the best budget.


----------



## .Sup

Looking good Vitor


----------



## beefstix




----------



## millerlitescott

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> My new *Edifier R1600T Plus*. I guess you guys don't see many of these, but here in Brazil they're definitely the best budget.


 
  Nice ring radiator tweeter>


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Wow really similar to mine!
   
  3 monitors - Check
  HDTV mounted above monitors - Check
  Logitech G27/G25 Racing Wheel - Check
   




  
  Quote: 





blur510 said:


> here is mine


----------



## Chimera-se

Hey Vitor, mind posting a link to your wallpaper? I likes!


----------



## matthewh133

Sugarloaf Mountain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful place! Went there a couple years ago.


----------



## Chimera-se

Hey thanks! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





chimera-se said:


> Hey Vitor, mind posting a link to your wallpaper? I likes!


 

 It's one of the Windows 7 Brazil wallpapers. Here it is: http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/6863/brolwp2.jpg

  
  Quote: 





millerlitescott said:


> Nice ring radiator tweeter>


 
  Quote:


.sup said:


> Looking good Vitor


 


 Thanks guys.


----------



## Chimera-se

Awesome, thanks! Looks good on my Mac


----------



## jschristian44




----------



## Pseudonyms

Nice deadmau5 wallpaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen him a few times live and I love when he does that kind of crazy stuff
  

   
  Quote: 





beefstix said:


>


----------



## beefstix

damn lucky, mau5 is the best!


----------



## Pseudonyms

He sure is. Definitely my favorite live artist i have ever seen.  He started with a card table and now he's up in that pimped out cube screen. I have seen him once in the cube and it was by far his best show and the most production value.


----------



## JojoDanker19

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/SDC10067.JPG
 http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/SDC10047.JPG


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jojodanker19 said:


> v


 


  Links don't work.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Links don't work.


 
  remove the img tags at the end of the url


----------



## NguyenAdam

I'll post my setup in a few months when I finally have enough money to build my new rig.


----------



## oleshch

Here is my rig. Sorry for the bad quality picture


----------



## Nebby

Woah, it's really strange seeing a standard aspect ratio screen when everything in the past few years has been mostly widescreen. Took me a second to figure out what seemed odd after the first glance


----------



## haveblue




----------



## mr56k




----------



## Chimera-se

Looks good oleshch! Happy First Post


----------



## jschristian44

mr56k your chair looks exactly like mine.  its comfortable right?


----------



## blissful0ne

This was just from my cell phone's camera... Will take better pix later.


----------



## paconavarro

This is what I just got, DT990, FiiOe7 and a MacBookPro


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





paconavarro said:


> This is what I just got, DT990, FiiOe7 and a MacBookPro


 
   
  Rad picture!


----------



## paconavarro

Tnks J.Pocalypse... did it with my iPhone and a little grading with Photoshop...


----------



## rogueassasin312

Quote: 





paconavarro said:


> This is what I just got, DT990, FiiOe7 and a MacBookPro


 

 Nice pic...Hows the fiio working out for you? What version of DT's are those?


----------



## paconavarro

They are 32ohms and the FiiO is VERY nice so far, unfortunately I don't have any other amp at the moment to compare with, but I'm getting a tube amp hopefully next month.
   
  I'm making a very newbie impression post on the DT990 and jac5atx is contributing also with his DT990 600ohms so you can read a bit about both of them here:  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518077/beyerdynamic-dt990-first-impressions-at-least-mines
   
  Saludos


----------



## mr56k

Very comfortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Friend that works at Staples recommended it. I think It was like $180-200 when I got it. Glad I spent the money though.
  
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> mr56k your chair looks exactly like mine.  its comfortable right?


----------



## Chimera-se

@J. Pocalypse, nice pic! Love gratuitous Apple porn!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





chimera-se said:


> @J. Pocalypse, nice pic! Love gratuitous Apple porn!


 


  Um.. what?


----------



## Chimera-se

Haha!I I just mean pics of Apple products! Pic taken with an iPhone, no less!

 Cheers!

 Chris


----------



## .Sup

my pics on picasa: http://picasaweb.google.com/supapero/ComputerRoom#


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Here's my simple rig at my college apt.
   

   
  Computer (Fujitsu Tablet)>>Gamma Y1 lite (USB)>>Harman Kardon Soundsticks II
                                                                          |>PA2v2>>Alessandro MS1i
                                                                          |>Bravo V2>>Alessandro MS1i
   
  Neither the V2 nor Alessandro's are shown in the pics, but I have them.


----------



## arcer63

Here's a pic of my set up. I've been really impressed by a lot of the systems here, they are gorgeous. Mine consists of two computers for the time being, my Sony from 7 years ago and my new Toshiba L630. The Toshiba is my main computer, but I have had to keep the sony for a few reasons right now. First, the color on the Toshiba is all jacked up, too blue, too bright, and bad shadow detail. Second, I dont have a means to listen to my 24/96 music the way it was meant to be heard from the new computer and need to continue using the Audigy 2 zs notebook card with the optical out, I am still deciding how I will solve that issue. And lastly, I have to use some pretty CPU intensive programs, and dont want to hinder the performance of the system. (Photoshop on the old computer, and simulations on the new computer)
   

   
  Old computer (Audio)
  Sony PCG-GRT260G
  Creative audigy 2  ZS notebook
  Optical to audio devices
  AISO equipped
   
  New Computer (Audio)
  Toshiba L630 64-bit windows 7 w/ 6GB ram
  USB (for now) to audio devices
  AISO equipped
   
  Audio Devices:
  Etymotic ER-4P (w/ P->S converter) (out of commission right now because of a wiring issue)
  Grado HF2 (#176)
  Audio-gd Compass 
  Denon S-52 music system
  Logitech Z-5500 (surround sound)
  iPods for use with alarm clock and portable use only. 
   
  I have the ability to listen to music from my computer (through the Compass) on the denon (for background music) or through the Z-5500 (for louder listening), I can also listen to HD radio through headphones connected to the compass. I'm really liking the setup right now. 
   
  I dont plan on using the Sony forever, only until I can get photoshop, a good second monitor with calibration software, and a way to output 24/96 music to the compass (or whatever DAC I will be using)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





.sup said:


> my pics on picasa: http://picasaweb.google.com/supapero/ComputerRoom#


 


  Love love LOVE how you keep your CDs.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Low quality pictures because i accidentally drop my camera...
  Gonna replace the speakers with Focal solo probably, add shelfs to cover the wall and acoustic treatment.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





fallenan9el said:


> Love love LOVE how you keep your CDs.


 
  thanks Angel


----------



## KevDo

My humble set-up. Not long moved in so don't have appropriate furnishings and sound treatment at the moment but sounds fairly good so far. The PC is actually behind the white door ar the right hand side (which lies a small cupboard space). 
   
  The projector isn't always on. I turn it off for critical listening and use my HTC Desire with the XBMC app to control the thing. Thinking of having a small PC monitor to tright of the seating position solely for XBMC but we'll see, it's not really required.


----------



## pocketrocket

*KevDo*, that's quite something. I remember placing my dad's old WVGA projector towards a white wall like that between two speakers when we were moving in and playing Half-Life 2 with that, stuff was immense. Which reminds me I should dig that projector up, the lamp still has some 1000 hours of juice left.. Too bad the only white wall I have in my room is slanted. Perhaps I could play with it lying down on my bed or something..

*.Sup*, how're you liking those AKG K 272 HD? I haven't heard of another human being who'd own them, and you've gone through the trouble of getting them recabled, so I'd suppose you don't hate them all that much?


----------



## KevDo

Yeah I play Battlefield Bad Company 2 on it (PC) which is pretty sweet running full GFX at 1080p. Yeah, you should dig it up and make a screen... that one in the pic is just an 82" DIY screen to tide me over until next month until I buy a 110"-120" pull-down screen. I don't think I could go back to a TV screen. Watching movies on a projector definitely gives you a sense of depth and that old cinematic "romanticism" feel to it - maybe it's to do with having a screen that doesn't have glass in front of it, who knows.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> *KevDo*, that's quite something. I remember placing my dad's old WVGA projector towards a white wall like that between two speakers when we were moving in and playing Half-Life 2 with that, stuff was immense. Which reminds me I should dig that projector up, the lamp still has some 1000 hours of juice left.. Too bad the only white wall I have in my room is slanted. Perhaps I could play with it lying down on my bed or something..
> 
> *.Sup*, how're you liking those AKG K 272 HD? I haven't heard of another human being who'd own them, and you've gone through the trouble of getting them recabled, so I'd suppose you don't hate them all that much.


 


  hey man, I actually just sleeved and shortened the cable and replaced the plug. I use them for trips and such and so a thicker cable would get in the way. They are different than Sennheiser that's for sure, brighter and have much less bass but very dynamic. Not as balanced as HD600 but still fun.


----------



## jschristian44

soooooooo awesome.
  
  Quote: 





kevdo said:


> My humble set-up. Not long moved in so don't have appropriate furnishings and sound treatment at the moment but sounds fairly good so far. The PC is actually behind the white door ar the right hand side (which lies a small cupboard space).
> 
> The projector isn't always on. I turn it off for critical listening and use my HTC Desire with the XBMC app to control the thing. Thinking of having a small PC monitor to tright of the seating position solely for XBMC but we'll see, it's not really required.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





.sup said:


> thanks Angel


 


  Would you mind if I borrowed your idea? It's just too cool!
   
  Here's a look at my updated setup


----------



## .Sup

I wouldn't mind at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  btw what pad is that the big one on the right? Is it a Corepad?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I wouldn't mind at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The big pad on the right is a writing pad I bought from a local office supply store.  They're called desk pads and they come in all sizes.
   
  http://www.staples.com/Artistic-Rhinolin-Writing-Surfaces/product_SS191791?cmArea=SC2:CG22P1203:CL140589


----------



## Lunatique

Here's an update of my studio. Some recent changes includes:
   
  Added Stax Omega2 rig (SR-007mk2 + SRM-717)
  Added Audez'e LCD-2
  Sold Denon D7000
  Added 3-arm headphone stand
  Added Logitech Z-5500 surround sound system
  Added another KVM switch
  Added Playstation 3
   
  Swapped places between the Novation Remote 25 SL, the Korg Nanos, and the Korg Triton Le. With a 61-key controller in front of me really makes composing a lot easier. I'd love to put an 88-key in front of me, but I don't particularly like my main controller to be piano-weighted and most 88-key controllers are. For now I'm fine keeping the Kurzweil PCX2 on my left side for when I do need piano-weighted 88-key.
   
  I still haven't built that computer noise isolation cabinet. I do almost all my guitar recordings DI, and haven't done any vocal recordings for a while, so the movable baffles I made still work pretty well.
   
  Some photos:


----------



## kappaz

I just recently got the Audioengine A2's / ADS1 stands, Nuforce uDAC-2, and ATH-M50, really happy with everything...
   

   
  ATH-M50's
   

   
  This is another cool thing I recently bought that helps if you have a ton of cables -- Bluelounge CableBox, http://bluelounge.com/cablebox.php


----------



## matthewh133

Beautiful studio Lunatique.


----------



## Chimera-se

Lunatique, amazing studio! I think I could live in there!


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Where can one listen to the output of the Ch... er, Lunatique Studio?


----------



## bearmann

_*@ Lunatique*_
   
  Wonderful work place. I especially like the 'Lost in Translation' poster and the upper door poster... but your headphones are also nice.


----------



## Lunatique

Thanks for the kind words everyone.
  
  Quote: 





sebhelyesfarku said:


> Where can one listen to the output of the Ch... er, Lunatique Studio?


 

 My website has a music section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And was does "Ch... er" mean?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





kappaz said:


> This is another cool thing I recently bought that helps if you have a ton of cables -- Bluelounge CableBox, http://bluelounge.com/cablebox.php


 


  I'm so getting one of those.


----------



## miyinan




----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





miyinan said:


>


 


  A wonderfully-simple setup.  I just wonder how you type on that.  I hope you have a portable keyboard.


----------



## Shirukii

This was my setup at home, couldn't bring the speakers to campus unfortunately.


----------



## Eee Pee

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I hope you have a portable keyboard.


 


  Leaning against the wall on the right?


----------



## jschristian44

i can see where you spend your money on.  very cool setup if you just run mp3s and stuff through that.  i myself, have 2x 24" full 1080p monitors, tv tuner card, 5770 video card, and a 30 dollar speaker setup.  then i im getting teh re0's and turbines to accompany it.  but yeah very nice setup.
  
  Quote: 





miyinan said:


>


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





eee pee said:


> Leaning against the wall on the right?


 

 Nothing gets by me I see.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> ... i myself, have 2x 24" full 1080p monitors...


 

 monitor-fi.org is still available.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> monitor-fi.org is still available.


 


  I've seriously got him beat. Dual 24's that do 1920x1200 and are of decent quality panel. The HP LP2465 is just wonderful, but a space hog.


----------



## miyinan

The wireless keyboard is at the far end of the desk leaning against the wall. It came with the stand
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Nothing gets by me I see.


----------



## miyinan

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> i can see where you spend your money on.  very cool setup if you just run mp3s and stuff through that.  i myself, have 2x 24" full 1080p monitors, tv tuner card, 5770 video card, and a 30 dollar speaker setup.  then i im getting teh re0's and turbines to accompany it.  but yeah very nice setup.


 

 Thanks. I am thinking of getting a bigger monitor for home use too.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> I've seriously got him beat. Dual 24's that do 1920x1200 and are of decent quality panel. The HP LP2465 is just wonderful, but a space hog.


 

 The dual HP LP2465 aren't space hogs compared to the HP ZR30w and a Viewsonic VX2640w.


----------



## Jibbie

I live in a college dorm, so I don't have a lot of space to work with, but here is mine.
   

   
   

   

   
  Next thing on my list to do: cable management!


----------



## jschristian44

what amp is that next to the akg 701's?


----------



## Jibbie

Matrix M-Stage.  Amazing amp.
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> what amp is that next to the akg 701's?


----------



## pocketrocket

I know this is not the "spam the thread with your 3D renders"-thread but this is what I had in mind if I actually got paid for my work since I have the speakers and projector already. Too bad there aren't any sleek looking active monitors though. I remember Fostex had some but they were a tad on the expensive side. Then again I might get passive speakers and an amp while I'm at it, less hassle with the power and line level wires, and it'd look better too.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I'm so getting one of those.


 


  im not... zip ties, routing cables, and cable covers that turn 10 cables into 1 FTW. id build my own before spending $25 on a box


----------



## .Sup

very nice render pocket rocket. What render software did you use? I remember when I was in high school we used Rhino3D


----------



## pocketrocket

I use Blender, it's a free open source 3D modeling suite. When I get a desktop, I'll buy an Octane Render for it which is a rendered that uses NVIDIA GPU's to render at blistering fast speeds, almost real-time! I can't decide should I get another set of active speakers as rear speakers and just go with a 5.1 sound card, or sell the actives and get decent passives + amp.


----------



## ayz

M-Audio BX-7A
  
  Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> I know this is not the "spam the thread with your 3D renders"-thread but this is what I had in mind if I actually got paid for my work since I have the speakers and projector already. Too bad there aren't any sleek looking active monitors though. I remember Fostex had some but they were a tad on the expensive side. Then again I might get passive speakers and an amp while I'm at it, less hassle with the power and line level wires, and it'd look better too.


----------



## jschristian44

wow projector's are fantastic.  i wish i had a blank wall somewhere in my house big enough to put one.  that setup with the Crysis on it, is almost exactly what i wanted in my room, but my room is too small.  how much would a projector and screen that size run me?


----------



## grokit

If you want 1080p they start at around $1500, but if 720/868p is okay you can take around $1000 off that as 1080p is a big jump. The screens are relatively inexpensive but replacing bulbs is pricey, many are over $400. Then there are major differences in specs (brightness, contrast, black levels, and keystone capabilities), so do your homework!


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If you want 1080p they start at around $1500, but if 720/868p is okay you can take around $1000 off that as 1080p is a big jump. The *screens are relatively inexpensive* but replacing bulbs is pricey, many are over $400. Then there are major differences in specs (brightness, contrast, black levels, and keystone capabilities), so do your homework!


 


  Unless you want a Black Diamond 2 screen, that is! 
   
  I'd love a projector purely for movies and to leave my TV for everything else. No more losing a load of screen real estate to black borders and obviously they're a lot better value for money than any TV over 65"... one day...


----------



## jschristian44

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Unless you want a Black Diamond 2 screen, that is!
> 
> I'd love a projector purely for movies and to leave my TV for everything else. No more losing a load of screen real estate to black borders and obviously they're a lot better value for money than any TV over 65"*... one day...*


 

 same here.  i guess when i eventually got enough money to move out, i am gonna be having a screen like that in my living room.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> I live in a college dorm, so I don't have a lot of space to work with, but here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have the Razer, 360, and the AKGs (702s), but not the M-Stage. Nice gear!


----------



## jschristian44

what razer mouse is that and why is it worthy to have it's own stand?  it looks like the deathadder i used to have, which was a fantastic mouse but i always got jacked in games because i was always staring at the blinking light on it.


----------



## ThumperSD




----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


>


 

 Looks really good. How are the BX5As treating you?


----------



## jschristian44

man everyone has the logitech g11.  its such a nice keyboard, probably the best ive ever used, hard to find one like it.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


>


 

 Really dig those speaker stands..


----------



## jschristian44

i meant to say the computer stands too, theyre sweet.


----------



## bik2101

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Really dig those speaker stands..


 


  x2 - where did you get those stands?


----------



## Nebby

I'm guessing it's some sort of DIY affair made with a board and Ikea Capita feet (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20049538)


----------



## hvu

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> what razer mouse is that and why is it worthy to have it's own stand?  it looks like the deathadder i used to have, which was a fantastic mouse but i always got jacked in games because i was always staring at the blinking light on it.


 


  That is the razer mamba it is a wireless 5600dpi mouse and the stand that it is on is the charging station for it.
  It can all yours for the low low price of 129.99.


----------



## Jibbie

Haha yeah its a pretty insane mouse, but I love it.  And thanks AudioGamma for the compliment.  Its a good setup for a college dorm and keeps me entertained even during nights of long study sessions.
  Quote: 





hvu said:


> That is the razer mamba it is a wireless 5600dpi mouse and the stand that it is on is the charging station for it.
> It can all yours for the low low price of 129.99.


----------



## jschristian44

rofl 129.99 for a mouse.  give me a break.  the g9x is for sale on newegg until halloween for 39.99 with a 40.00 rebate.  if anyone needs a mouse, this is the one to get on newegg.com, don't miss it.  i was thinking of getting it since the price is so low, but i already have so many mice.


----------



## pocketrocket

There's only BX5a and BX8a, beside they're both way too ugly IMO. I'm thinking Fostex PM1-MKII if I ever go active again, passive solutions are just so much more tempting.

  
  Quote: 





ayz said:


> M-Audio BX-7A


----------



## Jibbie

I agree, its a pretty ridiculous price for a mouse.  A lot of its features (like its insanely high dpi settings) are completely unnecessary, but I'm just one of those people that, as long as I can afford it, I try and buy the best possible gear.
  
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> rofl 129.99 for a mouse.  give me a break.  the g9x is for sale on newegg until halloween for 39.99 with a 40.00 rebate.  if anyone needs a mouse, this is the one to get on newegg.com, don't miss it.  i was thinking of getting it since the price is so low, but i already have so many mice.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> I agree, its a pretty ridiculous price for a mouse.  A lot of its features (like its insanely high dpi settings) are completely unnecessary, but I'm just one of those people that, as long as I can afford it, I try and buy the best possible gear.


 
  My experience has led me to believe that razer is not, in fact, the best possible gear. High end logitech gear, like the g9, g9x, and g500 best it in every way especially durability. Sure, the dpi isn't as high, but you said it yourself...
   
  Personally, wireless in a mouse is just as bad as it is in a headphone. Furthermore, razer mice fall apart so badly that I'm surprised they just don't topple out of the box in parts.
   
  Actually, this image is a good parallel of my experience with razer.
   
  http://chickencrap.com/c.php?c=3886


----------



## taiyoyuden

Love the g500.
   
  A nice mouse pad is a 100% must as well.


----------



## jschristian44

yeah wireless stuff really stinks.  wired stuff will always rule wireless until signals get way better.  think about it, cell phones, keyboards/mice, headphones, remote controlled cars.  they all have signal issues most of the time, but when they do work they work decent enough.  i just always like having a secure connection.  to be honest with you, i have a gigabyte 20.00 mouse right now and it feels just like the 50 dollar logitech mx518 mouse, i am very happy with it.  but if i didnt have this mouse, that logitech g9x mouse on newegg would be the mouse i would have.  5400 dpi is pretty much insane.  the highest i ever had in a mouse was like 3600 and ill tell you that thing really flew around the screen.  cant imagine what 5400 dpi can do.  man i wish i had money, id have a projector screen and a hd projector.  stupid economy.


----------



## Nebby

I've had no issues with my wireless Logitech G7 mouse, gaming or otherwise.


----------



## thuantran

I'm also using Logitech M705 wireless mouse and K350 wireless keyboard through one unifying receiver, works like a charm, no lag, no hickup. Not to mentioned these have 3 years battery life. Well I haven't changed the batteries for quite some months. I had a G5 before too, like the G500 but wanna go wireless (the G7 battery life is kinda stink IMO, not to mention it uses an unique battery).


----------



## Nebby

Can't really get around the unique battery part of it, but the battery life has been more than adequate.


----------



## Squa7ch

I've been looking into the same Speakers/Headphones.  I think they will be the last thing I buy audio-wise for a while, how do they sound?  I may have to buy one of those cable-management boxes as well, they look awesome!
  
  Quote: 





kappaz said:


> I just recently got the Audioengine A2's / ADS1 stands, Nuforce uDAC-2, and ATH-M50, really happy with everything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiddragonsoft

My computer rig.  Had Xonar Essence STX going into the WA6SE but there was too much noise.  Every time I move my mouse I would hear interference noise.  Any suggestion on a DAC?
  The other input is RWA iMod with dock going through TWag ScScAg RCA interconnect.
   
​   
​  ​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## Lunatique

I have used all kinds of mice--from expensive Razor stuff to el cheapo crap, and the best mouse I have ever used bar none is the *Evoluent Vertical Mouse*. Ever since I used the first generation years ago, I have refused to use any other mice. I have since used every single version that Evoluent has ever released and I'm on the latest version right now. Once you go vertical, you could never ever go back because it's FAR more ergonomic because it uncrosses your forearm bones so your blood vessels and nerves aren't pinched anymore like with normal mouse.


----------



## jschristian44

id imagine those ergonomical mice to be pretty good for normal desktop use, but for gaming i can't imagine they are any good at all.  to tell you the truth, i dont think wireless headphones are as bad as mice are.  i walked all around my upstairs in the house with the logitech g930's when i had them for a day and i didn't think they were that bad, but for the 190 price tag they were pretty horrible.  of course i didnt burn them in, but i cant imagine how much better they could have gotten.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

That cable box is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I have used all kinds of mice--from expensive Razor stuff to el cheapo crap, and the best mouse I have ever used bar none is the *Evoluent Vertical Mouse*. Ever since I used the first generation years ago, I have refused to use any other mice. I have since used every single version that Evoluent has ever released and I'm on the latest version right now. Once you go vertical, you could never ever go back because it's FAR more ergonomic because it uncrosses your forearm bones so your blood vessels and nerves aren't pinched anymore like with normal mouse.


 
  Wow, you grab it like a woman's breast! Man, you have good taste for things!


----------



## jakebot

i had that same generation of iPod it served me very well until it bit the dust


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





kiddragonsoft said:


> ​ ​  ​  ​


 

 Gorgeous


----------



## uofmtiger

I added a mac mini to my office setup (it also feeds my main system audio and video)..it is under the skull:
   

   
  The office setup also has a Gateway PC (that needs to replaced) and a 19 inch Dell monitor on a swivel arm that are not pictured.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Looks really good. How are the BX5As treating you?


 


 I'm loving them. The sound is a lot fuller than the AV40s. I do feel that the AV40 has slightly more thump at the low end with the bass boost on thought but no worries since im getting a sub soon.
  
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Really dig those speaker stands..


 
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> i meant to say the computer stands too, theyre sweet.


 
  Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> x2 - where did you get those stands?


 
  Quote: 





nebby said:


> I'm guessing it's some sort of DIY affair made with a board and Ikea Capita feet (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20049538)


 

 Nebby is right. I bought the 6" legs from Ikea along with medium density fiberboard (& flat black spray paint).


----------



## grokit

*Uofmtiger*, I love the skull headphone stand, does it glow in the dark?


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> I agree, its a pretty ridiculous price for a mouse.  A lot of its features (like its insanely high dpi settings) are completely unnecessary, but I'm just one of those people that, as long as I can afford it, I try and buy the best possible gear.


 
  Quote: 





aynjell said:


> My experience has led me to believe that razer is not, in fact, the best possible gear. High end logitech gear, like the g9, g9x, and g500 best it in every way especially durability. Sure, the dpi isn't as high, but you said it yourself...
> 
> Personally, wireless in a mouse is just as bad as it is in a headphone. Furthermore, razer mice fall apart so badly that I'm surprised they just don't topple out of the box in parts.
> 
> ...


 

 I've never owned a Razer so I can't provide feedback on that but I went with the G9x because I am a fingertip/claw gripper. Most of Razer's mice are made for palm gripping. I also have an HP voodoo mouse which I use for FPS games.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





grokit said:


> *Uofmtiger*, I love the skull headphone stand, does it glow in the dark?


 

 No, its a piggy bank that I picked up at a novelty shop in the French Quarter.  They were up on top of a carriage (I am 6'5 and could barely reach them) and were covered in dust from not being handled in a long time.  I was not even sure it was for sell, but they were able to pull a price from their register.  You might be able to find something online if you want it to glow in the dark.
   
  Also, the headphones on the skull are not in use.  I use the AKGs in the shot for headphone listening in that room.


----------



## jschristian44

yeah i've test a lot of mice for fps and rts games.  the logitech mx518 was probably the best one in it's price range that worked.  now i found a gigabyte model that is almost exactly like that mouse but half the price.  it looks a lot cooler too plus it has better side grips.  if anyone needs a mouse for gaming, and has a normal-slightly larger than normal hand, i'd suggest getting the mouse i did: 13 dollars shipped after rebate you can't go wrong.  don't be bothered by the blue side grips, they are like black in real life, they look horrible in the pics, but dont let that persuade you.  gigabyte is a high quality company.
  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826146009&cm_re=gigabyte_mouse-_-26-146-009-_-Product


----------



## jschristian44

here is a list to newegg's promotions:
  http://promotions.newegg.com/Logitech/103110/index.html?cm_sp=Homepage_topv1-_-Logitech/103110-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fLogitech%2f103110%2f980x130.jpg
   
  the logitech g9x is the biggest promotion, that price is incredibly good.  i also really like the logitech keyboards for sale.  the one for 130.00 has a power adapter included, thats just crazy.  why would a keyboard need its own power supply, you know its good.  it also looks incredible.  if you need a wireless keyboard/mouse the one on the right is an excellent deal.  i had that mouse and it worked really good and had it's own charging station, no need for batteries.  it was great for desktop use, but for gaming id go with the g9x.


----------



## Nebby

One definite factor that you should consider is the support and warranty. I had an issue with my G7 mouse where it was intermittently repeating clicks so I called Logitech up. I told them what was happening then they asked for my serial number and checked that it was in warranty......and promptly asked for my address so they could send a replacement. I asked if I needed to return the mouse that was malfunctioning and I kid you not this was their answer "You can throw it away. It's broken, right?"
   
  They also did something similar for a keyboard that had an early production run issue (paint rubbing off on the keys). Now that's customer service.
   
   
  Gigabyte on the other hand took almost two months to RMA my motherboard.


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm probably going to get that RAT 7 mouse at some point. Love the design, customisation and that sniper-mode button.


----------



## Nebby

Same here. The construction alone is tempting me to buy it, never mind all the other cool features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I'm probably going to get that RAT 7 mouse at some point. Love the design, customisation and that sniper-mode button.


----------



## jschristian44

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I'm probably going to get that RAT 7 mouse at some point. Love the design, customisation and that sniper-mode button.


 


  like headphones, i test out a lot of mice and if i dont like them i just send them back.  the most recent mouse before my gigabyte was the rat 5.  very cool mouse, but definately get the 7.  it comes with a pinky slider grip so your pinky doesnt slide on the mousepad, it comes with a accessory box and way more stuff.  but as for the mouse its basically teh same.  but its definately worth the up in price to get the 7, for anyone wanting it.  i will now list the cons so if you dont want it you will know now.  the clicking on it, is mega loud.  i wouldnt say its unbearable, but it's the loudest click i ever heard on a mouse, which can be very very annoying.  the grip and everything is superb.  the look of it is just unmatchable, its amazing.  comes with a cloth cord, which is good and bad.  it looks cool, but i feel it can tear easily when sliding around and getting caught on a speaker or something.  those are about the only cons i can think of.  as for the sniper button, incredibly cool.  just push it and it slows down the mouse completely to a dpi of your choice!  as for the thumb scrolll, i never knew what that did but i think you can use it as a macro for something, but i never got it working.  the weights are pretty cool.  overall its an incredible mouse.  asthetic wise, its the coolest looking mouse i ever had and would be the highlight of your desktop for sure.  as for the clicking, thats the main reason i sent back my 5.  i also wanted the pinky grip so my pinky wouldnt slide and get mousepad burned after a while.  those were my 2 reasons for returning it.  the software it comes with should be downloaded as usual but its not feature rich.  it allows 3 different profiles, but its pretty lame.  just wanted to give you a heads up on the mouse since like i said i test out a lot of mice/keyboards and headphones in my time.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I'm probably going to get that RAT 7 mouse at some point. Love the design, customisation and that sniper-mode button.


 

  
  Quote: 





nebby said:


> Same here. The construction alone is tempting me to buy it, never mind all the other cool features


 

  
  Looks like you guys might spend lots of time cleaning the hand/palm sweat and grime out of all the openings and ridges of that monster... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't say that it looks overly comfortable either - but it sure has a fetching technocratic design.


----------



## jschristian44

mouse is pretty comfortable, and doesnt get dirty easy.  the only bad thing about it is the clicking like i said.  only reason i sent it back.  little overpriced too.
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Looks like you guys might spend lots of time cleaning the hand/palm sweat and grime out of all the openings and ridges of that monster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebby

My G7 gets grimy and doesn't really bug me too much. It's only a tool to be used, not something that I need to pass an inspection on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Looks like you guys might spend lots of time cleaning the hand/palm sweat and grime out of all the openings and ridges of that monster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> No, its a piggy bank that I picked up at a novelty shop in the French Quarter.  They were up on top of a carriage (I am 6'5 and could barely reach them) and were covered in dust from not being handled in a long time.  I was not even sure it was for sell, but they were able to pull a price from their register.  You might be able to find something online if you want it to glow in the dark.
> 
> Also, the headphones on the skull are not in use.  I use the AKGs in the shot for headphone listening in that room.


 

 Lol, I got a glow in the dark skull (with snakes crawling through it IIRC) at Disneyland when I was a kid, and would love to find another one.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





			
				jschristian44 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i've test a lot of mice for fps and rts games.  the logitech mx518 was probably the best one in it's price range that worked.  now i found a gigabyte model that is almost exactly like that mouse but half the price.  it looks a lot cooler too plus it has better side grips.  if anyone needs a mouse for gaming, and has a normal-slightly larger than normal hand, i'd suggest getting the mouse i did: 13 dollars shipped after rebate you can't go wrong.  don't be bothered by the blue side grips, they are like black in real life, they look horrible in the pics, but dont let that persuade you.  gigabyte is a high quality company.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826146009&cm_re=gigabyte_mouse-_-26-146-009-_-Product


 


 If I want to spend a reasonable amount (not too much not too little) I go gigabyte.
   
  Also, like others in this thread, I really want to try the Rat 7.


----------



## jschristian44

yeah gigabyte is a very reputable company.  very high quality stuff for the price.  i would compare them with audio technica for headphones.  very high quality stuff, yet at a very affordable price.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Hi guys, I'm looking to buy a new mouse and the G9x looks like exactly what I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Could someone recommend a mousepad? I have never even thought of upgrading my mousepad, but mine is falling apart atm and needs to be replaced. Nothing too crazy large if you don't mind.


----------



## Kuze

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to buy a new mouse and the G9x looks like exactly what I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Steelseries SX, you missed there 40% off sale, code: bzna4d40
http://shop.steelseries.com/index.php/surfaces.html


----------



## jschristian44

im glad someone asked about a mousepad.  like mice/keyboards, etc i have tested a fair share of mousepads.  to be honest, the glass like razer's looked cool but didnt perform well and were way too loud for me.  anyways, after testing quite a wide variety of mousepads and textures, the one im using now has to be my favorite.
   
  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826992007&cm_re=dolica_mouse-_-26-992-007-_-Product
   
  it is a mouse pad with a memory foam wrist rest.  the only one like this is the razer one which costs like 5x the price just because of the name.  i will tell you this thing is pretty high quality for how much you pay.  for less than 15 dollars you get a double size regular mouse pad and a very nice wrist support.  the mouse pad is like a cloth vinyl feel to it, and it just works great when doing anything.  like i said though, it is double size of a regular mouse pad length wise.  it's like putting 2 mousepads on like a tower form.  anyways, it comes incredibly warped.  just putting it in the dryer for a few minutes with towels, and then putting it under something heavy like tons of books does the trick nicely.  doing this a couple times will flatten it out.  but for the price, you just can't go wrong with this mouse pad.  like i said ive tested a ton, a ton of mouse pads, and for the money its incredible.  no more sore forearms from the mouse over extended periods.  if i was someone looking to get a nice setup right now, get this mousepad, the logitech g9x, and the logitech g11 keyboard.  you will have yourself a very high quality and comfortable desktop inputs.  very cheap right now so i suggest getting it now while newegg has the specials.  also BobSaysHi, if you don't want it that large of mousepad, just get this mousepad, and cut it in half.  This way, you've gotten yourself a backup.  I, myself like a big mousepad when I have the room.  I just cut mine so it fits snug around the bottom of my second monitor and now I have a ton of real estate for my mouse.  If you've seen my desktop setup in the earlier pics you will see what i mean.


----------



## playchess

Sound Cat System 
   
  Agnes Obel on Spotify and trends ta10.1 and cute speakers teac ls 100u


----------



## jschristian44

here is my earlier posting you can somewhat see it.
  
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


>


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> here is my earlier posting you can somewhat see it.


 
   
  Thank you very, very much jschristian44! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely be getting that mousepad when I order from Newegg.
   
  Here's my (currently) lonely desktop... (My amp is on the way, and I am researching the DAC I want)

   

   
  Worthy of note are the 5 dollar speakers, dismantled Grado driver, and my new Silver Bullet IEM tips. Also, I am getting new carpet in my room, so my desk should look nicer in a couple weeks, and I'll update then.


----------



## Blisse

I've been on a DeathAdder for a year now. No problems at all, even on a $2.00 random cloth mousepad I found. I found it new for about $25.00, so it was a pretty good deal. I'm looking to upgrade my mousepad to something from Steelseries, just a regular Qck is fine. Been on a wired Logitech Wave for the same time, and it's still going without any problems. Grabbed it for $25.00 as well. 

 My choice was between the Razer DA and Logitech G500 or G9. The shape of the G7 killed the G500 for me, since my friend had that. The G9 had problems with the rubber running out, as well as a $70-100 price tag at that time. The DA was cheap, reliable and very good.
   
  I don't think a wristpad for the mouse is that necessary, since it hinders movement somewhat while gaming. For typing however, the wristpad on the Logitech wave is really nice.

 I would post a picture, but my desktop is ridiculously messy. It would make some people cringe, I think.


----------



## grokit

I use a Kensington mouse with my HP laptop, and alternate between a trackball and a Magic Mouse on my Mac Pro. Now could we start a mouse-fi thread or something so we can get back to computer rigs? IMO the mouse discussion has run it course here and it's boring the cr@p out of me!


----------



## jschristian44

yeah i think i will remove the wrist support while gaming, but surfing the net and stuff it really takes pressure off and heals it.  by the way, how do you like the silver bullets?  i just read Joker's review on them and he thought they were pretty decent.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> by the way, how do you like the silver bullets?  i just read Joker's review on them and he thought they were pretty decent.


 

 I enjoy the sound more than I thought I would. They compliment my dt880's well. I haven't heard any higher end IEMs or closed headphones, so I can't compare the sound to that of higher end models. The bass is the biggest I've heard and enjoyed, however I am no basshead. Build quality is seriously lacking, from the tips that don't fit to the TINY cables that come stock. Also, they let in quite a lot of sound. I would pay 20-30 more dollars if they had used a bigger cable and another 20-30 if they didn't let in so much noise.
   
  I wouldn't recommend them unless you baby your IEMs and don't care about leakage.


----------



## jschristian44

hmm, yeah i heard the build quality was bad so i said to myself i never would get these.  but ive heard nonstop good things about them and i think quite a few people here own them.  in all actuality, i just bought myself a pair of the re-zero's and i cannot wait to hear them.  if i had known though, i would have gotten the Fisher Audio DBA-02.  I heard the DBA-02 is probably the best headphone in the sub-200 price range.  The CK-10 would have been the next headphone, but for the price, you can't go wrong with the DBA-02.  I wish I had gotten those instead.  They look super cool if you've ever seen them.  If I were you, I'd send back those silver bullets and get the dba-02 if you still have the chance.  I think you'd be much happier with them.


----------



## BobSaysHi

I just read over my "mini-review" and realized I failed to mention how they sounded...
   
  Well, I paid $60 and for that price they can't be beat IMO. The sound is smooth, but can still hold up on faster tracks. The bass is big and deep, but not terribly overpowering. I wouldn't buy these if I was looking for a clear detailed sound. I listen to prog rock on my dt880s and Sludge Metal on my Silver Bullets, and that is the set up that both those headphones were made for. Since I listen mainly to metal on these, the sound coming in is much quieter than my typically loud music, and doesn't bother me. If I break mine, I would just buy another pair.
   
  Also, if the cable breaks I'll just replace it with something sturdier.


----------



## jschristian44

For that price range I would have gotten the Panasonic's people have been raving about.  The HJA-9000K or something.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> id imagine those ergonomical mice to be pretty good for normal desktop use, but for gaming i can't imagine they are any good at all.  to tell you the truth, i dont think wireless headphones are as bad as mice are.  i walked all around my upstairs in the house with the logitech g930's when i had them for a day and i didn't think they were that bad, but for the 190 price tag they were pretty horrible.  of course i didnt burn them in, but i cant imagine how much better they could have gotten.


 

 I actually use it for gaming and it's just like using any other mice for gaming, except more ergonomic. If I could play a FPS against myself--one of us using a normal mouse and one using the vertical mouse, I doubt I'd see one having advantage over the other.


----------



## kappaz

I think they sound great and are more than adequate for a bedroom/medium sized room.  My last computer speakers were klipsch 2.1 promedia and these blow them out of the water.  I really don't even miss the sub.  I was considering the a5, but am glad I got the a2 because I used that extra 125 for the udac-2.   Yes, the cablebox is great.
  
  Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> I've been looking into the same Speakers/Headphones.  I think they will be the last thing I buy audio-wise for a while, how do they sound?  I may have to buy one of those cable-management boxes as well, they look awesome!


----------



## jschristian44

to tell you guys the truth, if anyones looking for a budget desktop system, just to accompy their headphones when they want to blast the music when cleaning or something, i have a set of 2.0 Hercules speakers.  you can check my pics.  but ive tested logitechs up to like 100 dollars and these Hercules speakers are just as bit as good as them, i was really shocked.  i was expecting total crap when i saw these things, but after reading reviews of how high quality hercules sounds, its really amazing they were less than 20 dollars.  so dont waste time on logitechs or the like, just get the hercules i have.  very sleek looking once you get them.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Hercules-XPS-Multimedia-Speakers-Silver/dp/B0028RXI5C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1288242752&sr=8-3
   
  they are 24.99 but still worth more than every penny.
   
  i think i've recommended everything i could.  like i said, i've been testing stuff at least since 2003, and i've tested a fair share of desktop peripherals since then, so if you got any questions just ask me.  same thing with monitors.  i was lucky enough to get my 24" full 1080p monitors for only 200 each shipped, but they no longer make them.  wish they still did i'd have a third one to enable eyefinity in gaming.  ah man.


----------



## Squa7ch

Logitech MX518 + SteelSeries QcK Heavy here...I'd be using my RAZER Lachesis but the report rate it uses renders my uDAC-2 useless xD...I need a separate gaming rig me thinks.


----------



## Nebby

I'll just say that most logitechs don't sound that great to begin with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When you speak of "testing" are you just buying these items and returning them if they don't like it?
  
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> to tell you guys the truth, if anyones looking for a budget desktop system, just to accompy their headphones when they want to blast the music when cleaning or something, i have a set of 2.0 Hercules speakers.  you can check my pics.  but ive tested logitechs up to like 100 dollars and these Hercules speakers are just as bit as good as them, i was really shocked.  i was expecting total crap when i saw these things, but after reading reviews of how high quality hercules sounds, its really amazing they were less than 20 dollars.  so dont waste time on logitechs or the like, just get the hercules i have.  very sleek looking once you get them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hercules-XPS-Multimedia-Speakers-Silver/dp/B0028RXI5C/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1288242752&sr=8-3
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Yes vertical mouses should be the norm but informatics is so full of badly designed/old things...
   
  Also it is so funny that most people use "high-end" headphone and dirt-cheap little speakers with it, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## jonhapimp

less talky more pictures


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Shoot! I gotta get a rig before I can post a picture of one!!  Been outbid on eBay three times for Bravos.


----------



## Nebby

My computer rig is still a work in progress


----------



## pocketrocket

Seeing that $200 headphones easily outmatch $200 speakers, I don't have a clue what are they missing, care to point it out for me?
  Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> Yes vertical mouses should be the norm but informatics is so full of badly designed/old things...
> 
> Also it is so funny that most people use "high-end" headphone and dirt-cheap little speakers with it, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> less talky more pictures


 


  I agree


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

This is not the subject and you can't really compare but you miss : dynamic,imaging,realistic soundstage,natural crossfeed,comfort, natural sound etc...
   
  I take any low end speakers over uber high-end headphone any day.
  Tiny drivers stick to your ears can't compare to big speakers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just my point of view.
  Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Seeing that $200 headphones easily outmatch $200 speakers, I don't have a clue what are they missing, care to point it out for me?


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> I take any low end speakers over uber high-end headphone any day.


 
   I would take an uber high-end headphone over low end speakers, but that is just me.  The setup I posted a couple pages back also feeds a pair of $50 Insignia Speakers that do not get anywhere near the same amount of use as my headphones in that setup.
   
  The Mac Mini in that room also feeds my main system that has speakers.  I have HDMI out going to a Denon 3808ci receiver and optical feeding a PS Audio DAC. 
   
  Just so we can get back on track, I also have a Sony Vaio Digital Living PC (under the Oppo) in the main setup:


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> less talky more pictures


 

 thats what I was trying to say earlier, at least we're off mice for awhile

  
  Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> The Mac Mini in that room also feeds my main system that has speakers.  I have HDMI out going to a Denon 3808ci receiver and optical feeding a PS Audio DAC.
> 
> Just so we can get back on track, I also have a Sony Vaio Digital Living PC (under the Oppo) in the main setup:


 

 Thanks for that, I'll quote your pic to help balance out the recent chatter.
   
  Wow, a Mini and a Vaio in the same home theater setup, pretty nice! Which Oppo do you have?


----------



## pocketrocket

He has posted images, he has some KRK RP5 Rokit speakers which are fairly decent entry level monitors. What truly puzzles is what is this guy doing on a site dedicated to headphones?
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> thats what I was trying to say earlier, at least we're off mice for awhile


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> Wow, a Mini and a Vaio in the same home theater setup, pretty nice! Which Oppo do you have?


 
  It is the 980H.  I bought it because it has the ability to send DSD without conversion to PCM (it gives you a choice) via HDMI.  The Vaio has had issues lately (it likes to shut down on its own), but I used it and its 200 DVD changer (connected via firewire and stored in a separate room) to batch rip CDs to the hard drive in WMA Lossless formats...which I later converted to FLAC and ALAC.  Thankfully, it finished this lengthy process  before it started misbehaving. 
   
  I really need to do more troubleshooting, but I upgraded the RAM and and restored it from discs received from Sony and I still have issues.  I am guessing it is the hard drive, but with the Mac Mini hooked up, I have had less reason to dig much deeper.


----------



## fenixdown110

Update


----------



## BobSaysHi

^ I couldn't help but notice that you have a p90 behind your monitor. Do you fantasize about killing things while on the computer(s)?


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> ^ I couldn't help but notice that you have a p90 behind your monitor. Do you fantasize about killing things while on the computer(s)?


 


  It's actually my airsoft rifle. lol It'll be put to use this Halloween for a zombie hunt event.


----------



## Nebby

One can never be too prepared for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





fenixdown110 said:


> It's actually my airsoft rifle. lol It'll be put to use this Halloween for a zombie hunt event.


 

 I also looked up the model of your monitor... 
   
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176177


----------



## jschristian44

now is the time to get monitors.  there is full hd monitors from acer and asus on newegg for like 200 shipped.  thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## BobSaysHi

^ The time to get monitors is on Black Friday, my good sir. Less than a month to go!


----------



## Nebby

No thank you, I like my IPS very much.


----------



## fenixdown110

Yeah, it took me several months to pick out a decent IPS panel. I was stuck between this HP or the Dell U3011. It's expensive, but it's worth every penny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I also looked up the model of your monitor...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176177


----------



## grokit

I really dig my 30" Cinema Display, it's a shame they are not made any longer


----------



## jschristian44

they don't sell 30's anymore?  probably because they cost an arm and a leg and people could get a 42" lcd tv for like half the price.


----------



## audiogamma

We're now going 10 comments for every pic... you guys chat more than women.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> We're now going 10 comments for every pic... you guys chat more than women.


----------



## Nebby

How about a teaser pic of the amp I'm using for my computer rig?


----------



## mmayer167

okay here is my setup so we get some pictures back in the mix... first the desk space and then the shelf with amp and such.
   
  its a ghetto gateway thats been kickin for 5 years! still goes 2 hours on a full charge. Vizio 22" 1080p tv for xbox, serial connect for rgb. 
   
  My beloved TP's a ld1+ tubes and a udac2 (pay no attn to the passive heatsink on it, it is on there from when i had it directly hooked to the indeed hybrid by male male interconnects so lots of heat got transfered to it...)
   I have my amp and such on the shelf because there is a poang chair just out of the picture next to the shelf


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mmayer167* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 

 Those are some pretty cans you got there.


----------



## mmayer167

^ I did my best but they are no Smeggy creation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     if you havent tried orthos, you aught give them a shot, it's like going analog while retaining all the detail.
   
  M


----------



## Bomo.is.ooc

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> they don't sell 30's anymore?  probably because they cost an arm and a leg and people could get a 42" lcd tv for like half the price.


 


  The size has nothing to do with it, you know that right? It's about native resolution.  That's why the 30's where so expensive.  Also, the cheap acer and asus's are pretty crappy when considering that IPS in the same resolution can be had for just a bit more.  If I hadn't been tied to bestbuy for my most recent monitor purchase (long story) I'd have gone for this ($310 as of this post, and it hovers around there on amazon).
   
  Also, that thing on black friday is the way to go this year.  There was an estimated 52 million LCD panels produced this last year and so far only about 30 million have sold.  Companies are sitting on quite a surplus right now.  Source was iSuppli but I can't find the exact article right now.
   
  Edit: Just read this again.  Didn't mean to be so cranky.  I just wanted to say that while the asus (especially their 24" LCD which can be decent, I forgot the model number) LCD's are nice, significantly better products exist for just slightly more (my example was 50% more, but there are other monitors out there).


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





bomo.is.ooc said:


> The size has nothing to do with it, you know that right? It's about native resolution.  That's why the 30's where so expensive.  Also, the cheap acer and asus's are pretty crappy when considering that IPS in the same resolution can be had for just a bit more.  If I hadn't been tied to bestbuy for my most recent monitor purchase (long story) I'd have gone for this ($310 as of this post, and it hovers around there on amazon).
> 
> Also, that thing on black friday is the way to go this year.  There was an estimated 52 million LCD panels produced this last year and so far only about 30 million have sold.  Companies are sitting on quite a surplus right now.  Source was iSuppli but I can't find the exact article right now.
> 
> Edit: Just read this again.  Didn't mean to be so cranky.  I just wanted to say that while the asus (especially their 24" LCD which can be decent, I forgot the model number) LCD's are nice, significantly better products exist for just slightly more (my example was 50% more, but there are other monitors out there).


 

 Thanks for the info.  I have a 42 inch HDTV in my office setup for entertainment, but I am looking at something a little bigger to replace the 19 inch that is on a swivel mount in the same setup (which I use for working).  I want to keep it on a swivel, so I need to look at monitors that weigh about the same, but at least I know when to pull the trigger now.
   
  Since the 19 inch is not in the prior pic, I am posting this so you can see (most of) it.  I use an ergotron mount that can be adjusted up or down or be pushed out of the way.  I need to look at the weight limitations to see if it is feasable to move up to a 21-23 inch.


----------



## ayz

i have a 24" dell 2407wfp on the ergotron arm; you'll be fine


----------



## thuantran

If you're not picky about lcd color precision (not bad might be very good for standard lcd nowadays, just that they're not for professional photo editing for example), Samsung or LG new LED monitors are super thin and light, they have a wallwart though.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





ayz said:


> i have a 24" dell 2407wfp on the ergotron arm; you'll be fine


 


 Do you have the same one that I have?  It is the Neo Flex model
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> If you're not picky about lcd color precision (not bad might be very good for standard lcd nowadays, just that they're not for professional photo editing for example), Samsung or LG new LED monitors are super thin and light, they have a wallwart though.


 
  Thanks for the recommendations.  I do a lot of amateur photography, but I am not so picky that I need a CRT.


----------



## grokit

1920 x 1080 pixels is where HDTVs max out resolution wise. The 30" Cinema Display and the above-referenced HP 30" have 2560 x 1600 pixels of resolution.


----------



## wilyodysseus

My current work rig:


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





wilyodysseus said:


>


 
   
  What kind of a mouse pad is that. It looks amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dear whiners, I am posting a comment with out a picture. Deal with it.


----------



## jschristian44

haha its not a mouse pad but it is pretty nice.  we have the exact same thing on my parents computer's desk.  it is a hard plastic sheet with foam on the bottom.  it does very nice as a mouse pad and cover for the desk.  got it at staples if i can't remember correctly.  probably like 10 bucks from there now.


----------



## wilyodysseus

Quote: 





>


 


> What kind of a mouse pad is that. It looks amazing


 
   
  It's called a "desk pad" or "blotter". Office supply stores carry them.


----------



## jschristian44

yup thats it.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to buy a new mouse and the G9x looks like exactly what I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I recommend a cloth mouse pad for the G9x. I know several people complaining about the G9x bottom contact surfaces wearing out on plastic/hard mouse pads.
   
  For cloth mouse pads, go with either Steelseries QCK or Razer Goliathus (i use this one)


----------



## snell3a




----------



## snell3a

Hi, from Bologna, Italy.
  Regards, Andrea.


----------



## mmayer167

Greetings and welcome snell3a!    ^ nice looking setup you have there


----------



## lozanoa11

That is a sick setup!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





snell3a said:


>


 

 Is that foobar2000 you're running on your laptop?


----------



## snell3a

Hi,yes Foobar FooAvA 1.04.
  Regards,Andrea.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





snell3a said:


> Hi,yes Foobar FooAvA 1.04.
> Regards,Andrea.


 


  Thanks for sharing.  I might turn my netbook into a quasi-portable rig now.  FooAvA is gorgeous.


----------



## Aynjell

Here is an overall shot of my desktop, as you can see I'm using a chair that's seen better days, and a terrible excuse of a desk, but everything else is just awesome gear.
   
  The monitors are M-PVA panels, sold by HP. Specifically, The LP2465 24" model, which supports a 1920x1200 resolution. I'm using a dual screen wallpaper that's exact resolution of the screen, which makes it really easy to span across both screens. Simply find a wallpaper that matches your total resolution and set it to "tiled".
   
  The Keyboard is a Das Keyboard Professional (first version if I recall). The Mouse is a Logitech G500 (size and shape similar to a G5 SE, but better internals and more features).
   
  Also, I smoke Newports.

   
  Here is my tower. It's not running at full bore right now, but it can do a bit better. Specifically it's missing one GTX260 which is presently out for RMA. The CPU is a Core i5 750 running at 3.2ghz prior to turbo, and 3.36 after turbo. 8GB of RAM. 1 Crucial 128GB SSD, 2 300GB Velociraptors (store my games) in RAID 0, and 2 1TB Caviar black drives which store video files, music, etc. The big red box is a PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 which I got for like 60$. Water block is an Apogee GTZ Special Edition bought at performance-pcs's. It's mostly quiet. There are 2 yate highs controlled by the motherboard that most times run just barely audible, and the fans on the radiator are low speed fans.
   

   
  Here is a close up of my audio setup. The S.M.S.L. mini dac (box to the left) is modded to have an OPA2107, the I+ has an OPA2107 also. The stock tubes are some of the best sounding options for this amp, and the least microphonic of all the available options. They are for the most part, the best tube available. The cork coasters reduce micrphonics further, as do the herbie audio tube dampers (specifically PEEK HAL-O 7). The SR325i are padded by HD414 pads, and are hanging from a walmart banana hanger.


----------



## Squa7ch

DisplayFusion works great for setting up wallpapers across multi-monitor setups... http://www.displayfusion.com/


----------



## jschristian44

i use display fusion for my dual monitors, works amazing.  you can stretch one image across both or have a single for each one.  it's pretty neat.  best part is the program is free!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Aynjell, that is an impressive list of gear. I would work on getting a new chair and table though...


----------



## snell3a




----------



## snell3a




----------



## snell3a

Hi,this is my mediacenter station....and of my daughter ( 7 years old), already educated to good listen...
  All the best, Andrea.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Aynjell, that is an impressive list of gear. I would work on getting a new chair and table though...


 


  Yeah, the chip does 4ghz, but my computer room gets too hot. We have a server, 2 workstations, and 2 bodies in here. Anymore heat and we might melt. :X
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				jschristian44 said:
			
		

> i use display fusion for my dual monitors, works amazing.  you can stretch one image across both or have a single for each one.  it's pretty neat.  best part is the program is free!


 


  Free as in beer I assume? For me, I prefer my method. As you can see, my displays look just fine and it's clearly a dual screen wallpaper. If you have a wallpaper that's the RIGHT resolution, as in (1920x2)x1200 then you're good to go. Just set it as your desktop and set your desktop to tile. It works perfectly for side by side users. I imagine under over users can get a wallpaper that's 1920x(1200x2) and have the same result.
   
  Considering my uses, and my requirements, my method is a good fit for me. Also, I have an aversion to extra software. I have 4 programs that run in the background that I chose to use: Raptr, Security Essentials, Steam, and Virtual CloneDrive.
   
  All of these are carefully selected for minimal requirements or just being mandatory. Security essentials is a personal favourite of mine. It just works and it's super lightweight!


----------



## sepinho

Here's my Intel Atom 330 running foobar:
   

   
   
   
   
  "So what?" you say? Well, it's part of a bigger picture:
   

   
  The ITX computer is running in headless configuration, controlled via foodroid on my Android tablet or via Plugplayer on the Ipod Touch.
  It's plugged into the AUNE Mini USB DAC, which is amped by the Little Dot II++ when needed. The entire setup can be hauled around on wheels.


----------



## bearmann

Very neat, sepinho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I love how practical and organized everything is... perfect! 
   
  regards.
  bearmann


----------



## taiyoyuden

wow that is a crazy luigi plush


----------



## uofmtiger

It's plugged into the AUNE Mini USB DAC said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's plugged into the AUNE Mini USB DAC, which is amped by the Little Dot II++ when needed. The entire setup can be hauled around on wheels.
> *



*

So, is this considered your portable system, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## sepinho

Quote: 





bearmann said:


> Very neat, sepinho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks! I just wonder how long it'll remain that tidy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





taiyoyuden said:


> wow that is a crazy luigi plush


 

 hehe, Mario is watching from the other end of the couch. Had a really hard time persuading my wife to let them stay (yes, they'e mine, so what! I basically grew up with those guys. Can you believe it's been 25 years?).

  
  Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> So, is this considered your portable system, too?


 

 I guess if I added a generator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think the terminus technicus is _trans_portable in this case. The beauty is that I can use it at my home office, in the living room and even in the bed room when needed. No reason to get multiple setups!


----------



## .Sup

Nice sepinho. The design of my house doesn't allow it because I have too many stairs to my bedroom. Unless I get an elevator


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





sepinho said:


> I guess if I added a generator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  How does it work if you want to use the other headphones? Do you have to retie the previous pair, and plug the new one in? Seems like a lot of work.
   
  And what is the block/cylinder your headphones are on? Looks like it was made for headphones. ^^


----------



## sepinho

The headphone stand is an Ikea Grundtal (http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/30049279), the top bar is covered by isolation for heating tubes (no idea what it's called in English..). The headphone cords are simply hanging on S-shaped hooks.


----------



## sepinho

headphone cord management:
   

   
   
  I'm particularly proud of my cable management:


----------



## miyinan

Very nice setup and stand, Sepinho.


----------



## Chimera-se

sepinho said:


> Here's my Intel Atom 330 running foobar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Very nice rig! Cheers for the Discman, too!


----------



## dfkt

People, please stop quoting the same images over and over.
   
  Ingenious setup indeed, Sepinho!


----------



## matthewh133

Very nice setup Sepinho, very unique


----------



## Aynjell

I'm trying to setup foodroid but can't get it to work. I know networking is not an issue because I can get to the remote by browser.
   
  Edit: nevermind, got it working. Not sure what I changed, but whatever.


----------



## sepinho

Thanks everybody!
   
  I'm still considering adding either a CDP with SPDIF out to the setup or getting an optical-to-coax converter for my Iriver. It's a shame to not use the AUNE's coax-in.


----------



## bearmann

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> *People, please stop quoting the same images over and over.*
> 
> Ingenious setup indeed, Sepinho!


 


  /signed


----------



## Pseudonyms

Hearing any of that sweet sweet 60hz hum? I hope not. That stuff is the devil.
  
  Quote: 





sepinho said:


> I'm particularly proud of my cable management:


----------



## reiserFS




----------



## thuantran

reiserFS, I sure saw you have another expensive hobby there which I also have, albeit stopping at enjoying them only (no merchandise yet lol).


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> This is not the subject and you can't really compare but you miss : dynamic,imaging,realistic soundstage,natural crossfeed,comfort, natural sound etc...
> 
> I take any low end speakers over uber high-end headphone any day.
> Tiny drivers stick to your ears can't compare to big speakers.
> ...


 
  It's not really that simple--it's a lot more complicated if you know all the factors that are involved.

 The most glaring problem with speakers, no matter how great they are or how amazingly neutral they sound, is the acoustic space. You will have room modes that you cannot correct, no matter how much acoustic treatment you throw at the problem, or even if you use room correction products like the ARC System (or the hardware ones from JBL and KRK). I've seen plenty of photos of listening spaces posted at head-fi and 99% of the members here are clueless about proper speaker placement in relation to the room dimensions and acoustics, and add to that the lack of any acoustic treatment, you'd be getting very skewed sound from your speakers, even though you might not know it.
   
  There are probably egregious peaks and nulls caused by the room modes that you aren't aware of. If you do a simple log sweep (google for "Bink Audio Test" and you can download the entire CD's worth of test tones) played through your speakers, I bet you will hear some drastic peaks and nulls throughout the audible frequency range as it sweeps from 20Hz to 20KHz.
   
  Then there are time-domain problems like non-symmetrical room layouts and speaker placements, reflections from walls and ceiling and desks, echoes (clap your hands and you'll hear the flutter echoes in an untreated room), and so on.
   
  There's also the inherent comb filtering cancellation of just the speakers radiating sound backwards to the wall behind them and then bouncing back to cause comb filtering that will result in nulls.
   
  One more problem is the listening position--how many people here understand how  to calculate the most ideal listening position in your room based on the room's dimensions and layout? This makes a huge difference--just a few inches of difference could completely change the overall sound balance, and we're talking about very dramatic changes too.
   
  Now, consider how headphones have NONE of those problems. If you include headphone crossfeed / room sim products like Isone Pro and Redline Monitor into the equation, or hardware implementations on amps like Phonitor, M902, Symphony.2 and so on, then it tips the balance even more in the favor of headphones.
   
  As for tiny drivers, that's not an issue. IEM's are tiny yet they are capable of reproducing deep sub-bass. A headphone like the Audez'e LCD-2 can reproduce down to 20Hz and remain ruler flat. How many speakers out there can even get close to that?
   
  The ONLY thing that speakers have the potential to be better at is the sense of dimension (which includes stereo imaging and soundstage) and visceral impact, due to the sound interacting with the air in an acoustic space. But noticed I said "potential," and it's not guaranteed. If we're talking about reference studio monitors that costs thousands of dollars, then yes, but if we're talking about typical consumer bookshelf speakers, then no. Also, most people tend to use small to medium sized speakers, and they can't reproduce sub-bass well at all. You just can't expect 5" drivers to be kicking ass below 45Hz--it's just not going to happen. Most people remedy that with a subwoofer, but as soon as you introduce a sub into the system, you are dealing with additional complications like crossover problems, which is a real PITA. It's very easy to tell a system that uses small to mid sized speakers and a sub because you always hear the crossover frequency problem. If you play sine wave test tones at the crossover frequency, you'll hear it as clear as day. The exceptions are if it's a very well designed system to begin with and has practically seamless sub integration.
   
  For headphones, you can get a Buttkicker and still have that visceral impact, and with something like the Isone Pro, even the dimensionality is greatly increased if you turn all the features on. It may still be a little bit less satisfying than a high-end speaker system in an acoustically treated room (and we're talking extensive treatment), but when you compare how much you need to spend on a high-end speaker system and proper acoustic treatment (or if you even have the proper space required for such a listening room) to how little money for a high-end headphone system, it's really a no-brainer.
   
  But there's always that issue of comfort and convenience. Sometimes, you just don't want something on your head, and you want to walk around doing stuff in your room, or easily share an experience with friends and family in the room. This is something headphones just can't address. But the opposite is true when you don't want to disturb anyone or be disturbed by others--that's when there's no substitute for headphones.


----------



## SupaSweet

Lunatique, great response.
   
  It is refreshing to hear from someone that understands acoustics.
   
  Myself, well I'm new to the headphone world, what I can tell you is that I am running B&W 804's, Rotel Amp, Denon Processor in my living room and I can soundly say that listening to my heaphones is just as pleasing if "dare I say it" more pleasing (at times)....But, there are times when I want to hear the thunderous drums from my towers and subwoofer, it is truly acceptional when you start getting into low end of the high end...
   
  As for rooms, placement etc...keep in mind, that most functional set ups tend to have one major flaw, and that is...the WAF (wife acceptance factor), therefore we/ I have to compromise on placement, decor, etc etc.. That is until I get my dedicated room where I make the calls, oh no, there will be no cute figurines in that room !!!!!! Or flowers, or any womenly decoratives!
   
   
  Ahem.....Back to audio...
   
  Both can be fatiguing though, it just depends on your application. I spend equal time on the PC and Hifi in the living room... One nice thing about Head FI is that it doesnt cost an arm and a leg...  ...it is an affordable, rewarding way to get into HIFI and I am glad I found it...regardless of your selection there is one common theme, love for music and a pride in the equipment that delivers it, carry on


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> _A lot..._


 

 Spot on.  That's why I don't even try to go for accuracy or fidelity with any of my speaker systems.  I just got for a fun unfatiguing sound with tons of bass.  When I can afford it I'm probably just gonna back some Klipschorns in to the corners, find a <35hz sub, do a bit of EQ, and call it a day.


----------



## Farnsworth

Well, I just finished cleaning up my dorm room so I thought i would snap a few pics of my desk setup.
   
  It consist of:
  '09 Macbook Pro → uDac → Yamaha CR-620 → J Sound Lab Headphone → K702 or ESW9
   OR
   
   '09 Macbook Pro[size=small] [/size]→ uDac → Yamaha CR-620 → B&W LM-1 or Genesis Physics Model 11


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> ...it's a lot more complicated if you know all the factors that are involved.


 
   
  And because of those factors I will stay with headphones until I build a dedicated listening room with golden proportions in my future house.


----------



## sepinho

That Yamaha is friggin' gorgeous! How does it sound?
  
  Quote: 





farnsworth said:


> '09 Macbook Pro → uDac → Yamaha CR-620 → J Sound Lab Headphone → K702 or ESW9


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote:


sepinho said:


> That Yamaha is friggin' gorgeous! How does it sound?




   
  I sounds pretty great for what I paid for it. I've had it for almost a year and a half now and love it. It has a very balanced and uncolored sound which helps balance out my speakers.


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Quote: 





farnsworth said:


>


 



> Quote:
> 
> 
> sepinho said:
> ...


 



> I sounds pretty great for what I paid for it. I've had it for almost a year and a half now and love it. It has a very balanced and uncolored sound which helps balance out my speakers.


 
   
  Which one is it? I bought a CR-840 last year to go with my new Usher speakers.  It sounded wonderful, but then I moved and it hasn't been set up yet.
   
  EDIT: Guess I should read first!! I just re-read the post and saw the 620!


----------



## Bmac

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> It's not really that simple--it's a lot more complicated if you know all the factors that are involved.
> 
> The most glaring problem with speakers, no matter how great they are or how amazingly neutral they sound, is the acoustic space. You will have room modes that you cannot correct, no matter how much acoustic treatment you throw at the problem, or even if you use room correction products like the ARC System (or the hardware ones from JBL and KRK). I've seen plenty of photos of listening spaces posted at head-fi and 99% of the members here are clueless about proper speaker placement in relation to the room dimensions and acoustics, and add to that the lack of any acoustic treatment, you'd be getting very skewed sound from your speakers, even though you might not know it.


 

 I appreciate what you're saying here, although I disagree somewhat with your conclusions. I think Audyssey or ARC do a much better job of correcting room problems than crossfeed or other types of EQ's do to correct the problem of headphones sounding like sound shooting directly into your ears from a 90 degree angle.
   
  Here is an example of the results of one Stereophile writer using ARC and Audyssey in his own room:
   
http://www.stereophile.com/musicintheround/1108mitr/
   
  Pretty good results - both pretty much eliminated the room nodes. I've used room correction systems before myself, but a lot of the time I find I prefer the sound without any processing. I could care less about peaks or nulls as long as it sounds good to my ears.
   
  The choice of speakers or headphones will come down to personal preference every time though so arguing one method of listening is superior to the other is like arguing that blue is better than red.


----------



## reiserFS

Haha, yeah, although I'm cutting short on merchandise for my audio hobby right now.
  
  Quote: 





thuantran said:


> reiserFS, I sure saw you have another expensive hobby there which I also have, albeit stopping at enjoying them only (no merchandise yet lol).


----------



## mmayer167

Nice dorm setup Farnsworth!  Brings me back 5 years to the time I was spending in dorms, ahhh life was so simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Do those BW's fill the room well, or mostly just for near?
   
  M


----------



## KevDo

I love that little wheel-around thing with the ION, great idea and well put together!
   
  I finally got around to sorting my place out a little. I got an Optoma 92" pull-up screen (not practical to screw a pull-down to the ceiling). Got a TV unit from Ikea (ugh) and only used the bottom half of it with the feet cut down in half as well. The sound is a lot better now with the furry rug.. next thing is some panels for the walls etc.
   

   
  Subtly paused on the lovely Zooey Deschanel, who can blame me, eh?


----------



## Jibbie

Very nice!


----------



## jakebot

superb! are those Advent Heritage speakers? my friend has those but they're blown


----------



## KevDo

Thanks guys, it'll do me just fine at the moment. I was sorely tempted to get a larger screen but decided to keep the screen size down so that I could fit it in between the speakers rather than having to look up all the time - that would be a pain in the neck.
   
  jakebot - don't know if that was aimed at me or not but the speakers are Quad 22L's, I love them, so natural and transparent they almost just disappear... the same could be said for the amp. The only thing I'm not totally convinced by now is the DacMagic but I can't afford anything better at the moment, or at least can't afford to experiment with other DAC's.


----------



## uofmtiger

Do you have a pic of the projecter/computer side of things?  I like the setup.  I was thinking about getting something portable that could be moved to the backyard for parties (on occasion).  This looks like a better option than some of the blow up screens I have seen.  Is it easy to get the screen back in the base or do you just leave it up all the time?


----------



## KevDo

The computer is in the little cupboard (behind the white door), not much to see there - just an HDMI cable to the projector and an optical cable to the DAC.
   
  The screen goes up and down simply and easily. To get it back in the base all I have to do is unclip the top and lower it  back down then fold the arm down, literally takes 10 secs, and it's just as simple to put back up. There's two feet at the bottom that fold away also for transporting. I leave it up most of the time though unless I'm in the house during the day when I'm not using the projector... I just use XBMC remote on my phone to access my music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Setting up a projector outdoors would probably only work at (or nearer) night when there's little ambient light around, or I guess in heavy shade.


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





kevdo said:


> I love that little wheel-around thing with the ION, great idea and well put together!
> 
> I finally got around to sorting my place out a little. I got an Optoma 92" pull-up screen (not practical to screw a pull-down to the ceiling). Got a TV unit from Ikea (ugh) and only used the bottom half of it with the feet cut down in half as well. The sound is a lot better now with the furry rug.. next thing is some panels for the walls etc.
> 
> ...


 

 I like your idea of lowering the table. It is going to be difficult getting around that chimney.


----------



## pocketrocket

I'll have to calculate what would it take to do something like this IRL with two Acer K11 projectors. As in, how curved can the screen be if I'd do it from some thin matte painted plywood..
 Anyway 1600x600 resolution would be easy to run on a GTX 460 1GB, 2.35:1 movies ALMOST in native size (the aspect ratio of this hideous contraption would be 2,66:1. And as you can see it'd be awesome for wide screen gaming. Now all I need is a bean bag chair and a steering wheel.. played from 2m away the field of view would be very close to natural, resulting in good immersion, as long as the projectors aren't crap and have a certain degree of contrast to them. Anyway, if I ever get a hold of extra $600 to buy two small LED projectors for this I might.. It's a gimmick but atleast nobody else would have it


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> I'll have to calculate what would it take to do something like this IRL with two Acer K11 projectors. As in, how curved can the screen be if I'd do it from some thin matte painted plywood..
> Anyway 1600x600 resolution would be easy to run on a GTX 460 1GB, 2.35:1 movies ALMOST in native size (the aspect ratio of this hideous contraption would be 2,66:1. And as you can see it'd be awesome for wide screen gaming. Now all I need is a bean bag chair and a steering wheel.. played from 2m away the field of view would be very close to natural, resulting in good immersion, as long as the projectors aren't crap and have a certain degree of contrast to them. Anyway, if I ever get a hold of extra $600 to buy two small LED projectors for this I might.. It's a gimmick but atleast nobody else would have it


 

 $600?? Aren't projectors and screens much more than that? Let alone 2..


----------



## jschristian44

is it me or did his screen like triple in size from the first picture.  man, if i got any greener i would be called a plant.  dang im jealous.
  Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> I'll have to calculate what would it take to do something like this IRL with two Acer K11 projectors. As in, how curved can the screen be if I'd do it from some thin matte painted plywood..
> Anyway 1600x600 resolution would be easy to run on a GTX 460 1GB, 2.35:1 movies ALMOST in native size (the aspect ratio of this hideous contraption would be 2,66:1. And as you can see it'd be awesome for wide screen gaming. Now all I need is a bean bag chair and a steering wheel.. played from 2m away the field of view would be very close to natural, resulting in good immersion, as long as the projectors aren't crap and have a certain degree of contrast to them. Anyway, if I ever get a hold of extra $600 to buy two small LED projectors for this I might.. It's a gimmick but atleast nobody else would have it


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> is it me or did his screen like triple in size from the first picture.  man, if i got any greener i would be called a plant.  dang im jealous.


 

 Please don't quote the pictures. And it's quite obvious they're renders, not real life. That's not a real room lol.


----------



## jschristian44

ah man i didnt know that lol.


----------



## mmayer167

haha thanks for the laugh ^  it's okay


----------



## uofmtiger

Thanks for the info on the screen.  I would only want it for night when using it outside.  With the lights off, it is very dark back there.  Also, I can't have a projection setup in the main room unless I can put it up and down.  There is a doorway that would get in the way for anything wider than the 63 inch TV I have in there.   However, a setup like this would be easy to put up and down and I could just run an HDMI cable from the receiver when I wanted to use it.  I have thought about doing this before and got distracted.
   
  In my other pics, I mainly showed the headphones that are hooked to the PC and Mini in the office.  I also have a rack with a Marantz 2220B that gets a signal from the computers, too.  It feeds a speaker switch that I can run off of the Marantz or the T-amp, which feed a pair of Insignia speakers. 
   
  (sorry the pic isn't one of my best, but you get the jest of it)
   

   

   
   
  Below is a pic of the Marantz out of the rack with the case that my dad made for it:


----------



## ayz

ok can we stop posting renders, that's kind of dumb


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





ayz said:


> ok can we stop posting renders, that's kind of dumb


 


  How so? And in what way did that post contribute anything positive to the thread?


----------



## mmayer167

ayz, easy... pump the brakes


----------



## grokit

I thought the render was cool but the doorknobs could be lowered a bit


----------



## Chimera-se

@uofmtiger, nice case by your Dad for that Marantz! Love the woodworking


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'd love to get my hands on one of those vintage Marantz stereos.. Sadly, I don't have the $500 - $$700 laying around I've seen them going for lately.
  
  Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> (sorry the pic isn't one of my best, but you get the jest of it)


----------



## WindyCityCy

Been awhile since I posted my setup.  Sounding good


----------



## pocketrocket

Not necessarily. I could snatch two of these for that sum, they're cheapo LED pico-projectors FYI :3 A good thing would be their MTBF approximation, which is 20k hours which would mean that they'd last ten years if they were used for eight hours every day, give or take a few. And for the screen I was thinking a plywood board painted matte white (and with a thick coat of primer to even out the imperfections, not essentially the most expensive (or best) solution but still, decent for entertainment purposes I believe. Honestly I'll have to experiment, I only saw one of them at my friends place and it looked quite decent for other than Amnesia, and even that worked ok in a dark room but that was with a silver screen
  Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> $600?? Aren't projectors and screens much more than that? Let alone 2..


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





ayz said:


> ok can we stop posting renders, that's kind of dumb


 

 Yeah, time to switch to wireframes.


----------



## KevDo

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Thanks for the info on the screen.  I would only want it for night when using it outside.  With the lights off, it is very dark back there.  Also, I can't have a projection setup in the main room unless I can put it up and down.  There is a doorway that would get in the way for anything wider than the 63 inch TV I have in there.   However, a setup like this would be easy to put up and down and I could just run an HDMI cable from the receiver when I wanted to use it.  I have thought about doing this before and got distracted.


 
   
  Pull down screens are really quite cheap, you could easily have one in your main room and have a portable one for outside (or make DIY ones for little money!)
   
  BTW, love the Marantz, they don't make them like that anymore.. and the casing looks very nicely done.


----------



## Graz




----------



## fenixdown110

^^My jaw just dropped.


----------



## pocketrocket

One of the best looking systems I've seen, Graz. I'd really want one like that, looks cozy and not sterile at all like some home theater systems


----------



## Graz

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> One of the best looking systems I've seen, Graz. I'd really want one like that, looks cozy and not sterile at all like some home theater systems


 


  Thank you!


----------



## SoulSyde

@uofmtiger,
   
  Your Marantz is gorgeous in that custom case.  Don't ever sell that.


----------



## AirForceTeacher

@windyCity - where did you get that stereo rack? I was going to make one like it, but the threaded rods were hideously expensive.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

@ Lunatique : Yes i know all of that but i was just saying that headphones have a lot qualities but you can't compare them with speakers as you can't compare a car and a bike.
   
  Acoustics are very complicated but psychoacoustics are even more, i like headphones but from a realism point of view you know they can't compare with speakers for a lot of acoustics reasons but you are right from a tonal point of view they are very good.
   
  Just saying it is very different and not the subject. Sorry for the unwanted troll


----------



## Nebby

I've been thinking of building my own, just need to figure out where I can get the panels cut since I don't have a wood shop.
   
  Where were you looking for your threaded rods? It looks like Home Depot sells 10ft of 1/2" threaded rod for $9.47 each
   
  Quote: 





airforceteacher said:


> @windyCity - where did you get that stereo rack? I was going to make one like it, but the threaded rods were hideously expensive.


----------



## WindyCityCy

I bought 2 of these in walnut and screwed them together
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Salamander-Designs-A3-B-Archetype/dp/B0006VPUHQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1288790499&sr=8-11


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Ok - I thought they looked familiar - AudioAdvisor has them too, about the same price.  Thanks.


----------



## jschristian44

your 4 monitor solution is amazing.  how in the world do you have 6 weather gadgets lol.
  Quote: 





graz said:


>


 


  man i wish i had your room.  even a projector home theater.  amazing setup, how much did it all cost?


----------



## Somnambulist

That's mad. The bezels on multi-monitor set ups bug me though, although I guess it's not so bad if you don't play games.


----------



## reiserFS

One of the best monitor setups I've ever seen.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> That's mad. The bezels on multi-monitor set ups bug me though, although I guess it's not so bad if you don't play games.


 


  Play games on one monitor, watch stuff on the other. Or have some kind of docmentation for the game on the other. WoW rules on multiple monitor.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

More than 2 is over kill, IMO. Unless you're a hard core gamer. Then I could understand the triple monitor set-up. Other than flight simulators or racing games, I still don't see the real point. I'd rather go for one big one. Not bashing those with many monitors though. It does _look_ neat.


----------



## Nebby

Triple monitor is slightly more useful than double. I can make do with two but three is where it's at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After three you quickly reach diminishing returns unless you have a specialized application (remoting into multiple servers for instance). I'm currently running 1x U2711 and 2x 2005fpw's.


----------



## jschristian44

if you guys remember my setup, ive got a dual monitor setup.  i have windows media center playing television on the right monitor while i surf the web on the other.  in windows media center i can record tv and watch it later.  its so much nicer than having a normal tv.  its like tivo, but free.
   
  still wish i had three monitors thought because i have an ati card that supports eyefinity.


----------



## Graz

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> your 4 monitor solution is amazing.  how in the world do you have 6 weather gadgets lol.
> 
> 
> man i wish i had your room.  even a projector home theater.  amazing setup, how much did it all cost?


 

 I bought the 28" monitors last year when I was living in Taipei...I found a place that was selling them at like $300-350 USD each.  Individual monitor res is 1920 x 1200...so I use 3840 x 2400 wallpapers to span across all 4.  
 Computer specs:

 Intel 2.83GHz Quad core (Q9550)
 8 GB RAM
 2x ATI Radeon HD5700 Graphics cards (each with 1GB of GDDR5 VRAM)
 3TB of total HDD space (2x 1TB + 2x 500GB)
 emu 1212m sound card
 Windows Experience Index scores are all around 7.3 - 7.4 except for primary HDD which is at 5.9
 OS is Windows 7 Ultimate
  I don't even want to think about the total cost...over $3K easy, but many of the individual elements were purchased over time...it wasn't a single, huge purchase.
   
  I'm running some audio outputs from the 1212m all the way to the other receiver in the living room (to the right of the projector screen), so with 4 speakers and a sub near my PC plus the 7.1 in the living room, I can pump music out of 11 speakers & 2 subs...not the ideal audiophile experience or anything, but it really fills up the room.
   
  Six weather gadgets is no mystery...just open as many gadgets as you want I guess.
   
  ~Graz


----------



## jschristian44

hmm
  300-350 a piece for a 28 inch monitor.  wow did you get a deal there.  those things retail for over a grand a piece don't they?  i really like the setup, your lucky.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> More than 2 is over kill, IMO. Unless you're a hard core gamer. Then I could understand the triple monitor set-up. Other than flight simulators or racing games, I still don't see the real point. I'd rather go for one big one. Not bashing those with many monitors though. It does _look_ neat.


 


  I like to watch 3 movies at the same time and have sex with three different girls at the same time. Life is short


----------



## Graz

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> hmm
> 300-350 a piece for a 28 inch monitor.  wow did you get a deal there.  those things retail for over a grand a piece don't they?  i really like the setup, your lucky.


 

 These are almost exactly what you see in the pics:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254043
   
  $299.99 each...


----------



## jschristian44

oh yeah i forgot about the hanns g.  thats like the only monitor in that price range which makes me kind of weary how well it works.  i might want to pick one of those up.


----------



## Bazzman

Nice set up Graz. Well done mate. Hope it brings you a lot of fun and enjoyment.


----------



## Graz

Quote: 





bazzman said:


> Nice set up Graz. Well done mate. Hope it brings you a lot of fun and enjoyment.


 

 So far, so good (knock on wood)...haven't had a single problem with any of them, and it's been over a year since I bought them... 
   
  I must say though that having four 28" monitors 2 feet from your face can be a bit overwhelming at first...I really had to crank the brightness down quite a bit.  But once acclimated, anything else feels quite small...one definitely gets spoiled.


----------



## Graz

Not really computer related, but... I live in downtown Shanghai.  The view out the balcony window (to the left of my desk) at night looks like this:


----------



## jschristian44

thats cool in shanghai but id be more impressed from some chinese places and palaces.  as for the 4 28" monitors, yeah id imagine thats pretty huge.  i used my vizio 32" lcd tv as a monitor once and i couldnt stand it so i sold it.  even with the brightness down, the mouse just seemed to take a year to get anywhere and it hurt my eyes.  resolution was horrible, but thats because it was an lcd tv not a computer monitor.  but i couldnt imagine 4 28" monitors.


----------



## Jibbie

Quote: 





graz said:


> Not really computer related, but... I live in downtown Shanghai.  The view out the balcony window (to the left of my desk) at night looks like this:


 

 Wow that view is amazing.  I hope I my future apartment has a view half that breathtaking.


----------



## pocketrocket

Oh damn Graz, I want to live there, or atleast have such a beautiful city scape from my window. From my window I can see dumpsters and cats digging them, and some huge factory chimneys.

 ;____;


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





graz said:


> Not really computer related, but... I live in downtown Shanghai.  The view out the balcony window (to the left of my desk) at night looks like this:


 


  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/256063/post-your-photography-here-2-new-dial-up-800x600-friendly


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





kevdo said:


> Pull down screens are really quite cheap, you could easily have one in your main room and have a portable one for outside (or make DIY ones for little money!)
> 
> BTW, love the Marantz, they don't make them like that anymore.. and the casing looks very nicely done.


 

 I may look into the pull down screen that you mentioned.  I was always concerned with how it would work with the vaulted ceiling.  
   
  Thanks, I love the case and would never sell it.  Unfortunately, he no longer does any wood working...partially my fault for getting him into photography. 
   
  A couple of my headphone systems (I will have to get a pic of the one in the living room) run off of an iPad (tablet computer) or laptop.  The iPad is fairly flexible as a server or remote.  I can run Plex and stream my iTunes catalog, play the lossless that I have stored on it, use it to stream from the web (Pandora, Pocket Tunes, etc..) or use it as a remote to control iTunes/Airfoil for streaming via an Airport Express that I also have in this setup. 
   
   

   

 The Dac_1 also feeds a Denon AVR3300 (I no longer have the Pinnacle stacked speakers in this setup)..  I run 4 NHT SB2s and an NHT Center channel with a small sub:
   

   
   
  Next to the chair in the shot above, I have a Super T-amp hooked to a pair of vintage headphones.  It is being fed the output of the Little Dot MKIII:


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I may look into the pull down screen that you mentioned.  I was always concerned with how it would work with the vaulted ceiling.


 

 Mine is attached to a vaulted ceiling, it works fine that way as the screen housing is made to hang from hooks.


----------



## matthewh133

Tiger, how does your HD650 sound with the little dot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was considering jumping into the $800 range for an amp but the MK III seems like a good amp to get me started and experience the whole "work my way up the chain" thing rather than start halfway up already.


----------



## moonboy403

Terribly messy, but that's my rig.


----------



## dfkt

Very nice Adams... and the sub sure looks fear-inducing.


----------



## moonboy403

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Very nice Adams... and the sub sure looks fear-inducing.


 


  Thanks, I wish I have a bigger room though. I already fitted all the bass traps I can fit around the room.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Very nice Adams... and the sub sure looks fear-inducing.


 


  LOL


----------



## grokit

What kind of speakers are those, they are a bit scary-looking as well


----------



## jschristian44

anyone know a good site with information on projectors?  i want something to connect to my computer that i can listen to music from, watch movies, play games, etc as well as connect my ps2 to.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> anyone know a good site with information on projectors?  i want something to connect to my computer that i can listen to music from, watch movies, play games, etc as well as connect my ps2 to.


 

 Ps2 haha?


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





grokit said:


> What kind of speakers are those, they are a bit scary-looking as well


 


  Adam Audio center speakers, the best of the best.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Ps2 haha?


 

 I've heard that the PS2's popularity today, is still higher than the PS3 and 360 combined.


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I've heard that the PS2's popularity today, is still higher than the PS3 and 360 combined.


 

 Precisely. The PS3 and 360 are still too expensive to be widely owned. The 360 even more so due to Xbox Live monthly charges.


----------



## jschristian44

well i got the ps2 from my sister who never used it.  she had like 40 games along with it and i got a good deal on it.  the dvd player crapped out in the family room, and i thought the ps2 could double as that and a game system for it so i jumped on the deal.  i had a ps3 two times and kept selling it because it wasn't worth the price I don't think.  sure the blu ray was nice, but on a 720 tv it really doesn't maximize teh efffect.  plus there are far more better ps2 games than ps3 games still.


----------



## fenixdown110

Decent games for the PS3 are finally coming out. I do agree that the PS2 still has a landslide of better games.


----------



## jschristian44

yeah i just saw castlevania for ps3 and it looked pretty awesome.


----------



## moonboy403

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Adam Audio center speakers, the best of the best.


 
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> What kind of speakers are those, they are a bit scary-looking as well


 

  
  The two mains are Adam S3As, the center channel's an Adam A5, surrounds are Adam A7s, and the sub is Velodyne DLS-5000R.


----------



## matthewh133

I work at EB Games in Australia (Gamestop's Australian equivalent, both owned by the same company), and I sell much more 360/PS3 games than PS2 games.


----------



## Nebby

I would hazard a guess that there are a good amount of used ps2 game sales going on ebay or craigslist.
  
  Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> I work at EB Games in Australia (Gamestop's Australian equivalent, both owned by the same company), and I sell much more 360/PS3 games than PS2 games.


----------



## matthewh133

That's because people like to get rid of useless, outdated crap there (I went there). SNES on the other hand is still brilliant.


----------



## Nebby

You can also find SNES games on there as well. I sold both my SNES and PS2 stuff a long time ago, so I'm not particularly worried about having my feelings hurt


----------



## matthewh133

Consider this thread back on topic!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Consider this thread back on topic!


 
  New topic! Post your listening area... without cleaning up.
   
  Also, I want to try out spoilers.
   
  I present to you, my hellhole.
   
                
   


Spoiler



I'm putting these in here so you guys don't have to scroll through a wall of pictures. You're welcome
   

   
  Minimax + dt880
   
  I have more tubes on the way
   
  considering going portable and buying high end iems. However I'm afraid I'll break or lose them, so we'll have to see.
   

   
  I have a collection of Newegg boxes. Several more should be coming this weekend


   

   

   
  This card table has been here since school started. ~August 16th
   

   
  Spilled packing peanuts add charm.
   

  Last weeks laundry. Laundry basket pretty much resides in my room.


  Beat that


----------



## JIGF

My current setup, badly photographed.


----------



## jschristian44

are the hd800's small in real life.  i think i spotted a pair at my cousin's wedding dj had them.  from all the pictures i saw online they looked ginormous, but in real life they look really small.  maybe i just picture them in my mind as huge headphones since teh price range is big.


----------



## grokit

They're actually pretty big, it feels like I could get two ears in each cup.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> are the hd800's small in real life.  i think i spotted a pair at my cousin's wedding dj had them.  from all the pictures i saw online they looked ginormous, but in real life they look really small.  maybe i just picture them in my mind as huge headphones since teh price range is big.


 

 They are large in person. Definitely not small.
   
  Nice setup JIGF. Lucky you don't live in Melbourne or I'd be bugging you to let me come over for a listen


----------



## Aynjell

When completely folded up they actually look pretty small. But realistically, when worn, cover a large surface area. Also, build quality and sound is just amazing.


----------



## grokit

Folded up? You must have the new optional upgraded model, because mine don't


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jigf said:


> My current setup, badly photographed.


 

 very nice, simplistic setup jigf. Did you post any impressions comparing HD800 vs LCD2? I am considering of getting the Audeze


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





.sup said:


> very nice, simplistic setup jigf. Did you post any impressions comparing HD800 vs LCD2? I am considering of getting the Audeze


 

 Veryyy different sound signatures I think. I've seen a fair few comparisons between the two but can't remember where sorry. Probably in the LCD-2 thread.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Veryyy different sound signatures I think. I've seen a fair few comparisons between the two but can't remember where sorry. Probably in the LCD-2 thread.


 


  Thanks. Actually I want them to be different, to have two different flavours. Am just hoping LCD2 have more bass than HD800.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Am just hoping LCD2 have more bass than HD800.


 
   
  That won't be a problem.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Folded up? You must have the new optional upgraded model, because mine don't


 

 I had a demo pair. What I mean is, fully compacted as in, when you push the extenders all the way up, they're surprisingly small. Thin is like I'd describe it.
   
   

   
  This picture didn't show it perfectly but it comes close. When you fold 'em all up (as shown above) they're incredibly thin.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Small or big mean absolutely nothing you need a common reference on the picture to have a barely idea of the size, like a cigarette or beverage can.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> I had a demo pair. What I mean is, fully compacted as in, when you push the extenders all the way up, they're surprisingly small. Thin is like I'd describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I know what you mean. Only the cups are enormous. But the interesting thing is the HD600 which have much smaller cups touch the bottom of a Sieveking Omega stand while HD800s don't. (with my headband settings ofc)
   
  grokit thanks


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





jigf said:


> My current setup, badly photographed.


 


  Nice NIN ( Ghosts I-IV ) wallpaper. Equipment wise, very very nice. I'm also glad to see a MBP user not bothering to arrange their stuff like they're doing a promo shot for Apple.


----------



## JIGF

Thanks for the complements guys. In an attempt to stop derailing.
   


Spoiler



Regarding impressions I will post them on the LCD2 threads. I did post a little snippet here
   
  @.Sup: The bass is more evident on the LCD2 than on the HD800, but not being bass heavy at all. I think many people has said that already though.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Mine is attached to a vaulted ceiling, it works fine that way as the screen housing is made to hang from hooks.


 

 Do you have a mounted projector or is a table top?  I guess I need to research some of this, but it sounds like it might be easier to pull off than I thought.
  
  Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Tiger, how does your HD650 sound with the little dot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have modded HD580s, so I am not sure how the 650 will sound.  I personally prefer the X-can V3 (pictured below) with the HD580s.  The Little Dot sounds fantastic with the AKGs and the Audio Technica headphones.
   
  The nightstand setup below is now in the living room next to my well worn spot on the couch, but I still use it with the iPad/laptop/ and Airport express as the source.  I bought a clear shelf that was made for a Mac Mini to put the setup on (not pictured) so that I would not have to sit the amp on the DAC.  As you can see, I use a uDac in this setup, too.  The Beresford Dac does not have a USB input, so this allows me to convert the signal from the iPad or Laptop to coax:


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Thanks for the complements guys. In an attempt to stop derailing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks jigf


----------



## rogueassasin312

My computer rig looks like this...its a work in progress!!!!


----------



## santacore

Here is my messy home office setup. I usually just use DT880's when I can't use my speakers. The Grado's got pulled out today, because they were lonely in the closet.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Wait, you prefer the dt880s over the hd800? What dude


----------



## santacore

ha! not quite. the dt880's are used in my office system for editing audio. the lcd-2's and hd800's are in used in my main rig for music listening.
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Wait, you prefer the dt880s over the hd800? What dude


----------



## shaggy

Quote: 





santacore said:


> Here is my messy home office setup. I usually just use DT880's when I can't use my speakers. The Grado's got pulled out today, because they were lonely in the closet.


 

  
  Oh, my Grado HF2 recently came out of the closet too. . .I was quite shocked!
   
  Is that a Fathom Drive you have under the desk?


----------



## santacore

No Fathom, just a relatively cheap Buffalo drive. I bought it because it has a quad interface and looked good next to the Mac Pro. Unfortunately the audio program I use for work doesn't like it so it's been playing back-up duty at home. Sucks!!
  Quote: 





shaggy said:


> Oh, my Grado HF2 recently came out of the closet too. . .I was quite shocked!
> 
> Is that a Fathom Drive you have under the desk?


----------



## Pseudonyms

Hurray for new cameras.
   
  I still need to figure out the cursed thing.  Not much has changed in my listening setup. I do have other speakers I use for listening, but if you've seen my rig before you've seen those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Happy with my new DT880s. I'm amping them unconventionally, but it works until I can finish my first DIY amp.


----------



## mikeymad

^^ 
  Setup - pretty good
  Avatar - very good


----------



## pomme de terre




----------



## Francisco

Did you build those cars yourself? Cool collection : )
  
  Quote: 





fallenan9el said:


> Would you mind if I borrowed your idea? It's just too cool!
> 
> Here's a look at my updated setup


----------



## jschristian44

those are nice monitors.  i could tell they were NEC just by the stands.  they look nice though i am impressed.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





graz said:


> Not really computer related, but... I live in downtown Shanghai.  The view out the balcony window (to the left of my desk) at night looks like this:


 
   
  That view's going to look even better when the Shanghai Tower is finished in a few years time, 632m of architectural awesomeness.


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





> Happy with my new DT880s. I'm amping them unconventionally, but it works until I can finish my first DIY amp.


 
   Nice headphone stand!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Do you have a mounted projector or is a table top?  I guess I need to research some of this, but it sounds like it might be easier to pull off than I thought.


 

  My projector is suspended from the opposite vaulted ceiling using a threaded-rod type of ceiling mount.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> Nice headphone stand!


 

 Hey, it's worked so far. Why not?


----------



## Thifus

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


>


 

  
  sorry, but as is the acoustics in that room I see very bare walls. have no problem bouncing?

 sorry for my English


----------



## FallenAngel

LOL, I haven't seen that photo for a while... especially since I moved out of that apartment 6 months ago


----------



## hvu

My messy setup:
   
  Computer: Hidden under desk
  Intel Core2duo E6600 (OC 3.5GHz)
  4GB ram
  2 x 60GB SSD
  1TB HD
  300gb portable HD
  Nvidia 8800 GT
   
  Laptop:
  Compaq
  AMD Turion 1.6GHz
  2GB ram
  240GB HD
   
  Display:
  Asus 26in
  Sansusmg 22in
   
  Audio:
  Half built Buffalo II Dac (under receiver and Dvd player)
  Sony STR-D911 receiver
  Denon DVD-1940ci
  iBasso Toucan PB1
  RSA Protector
  Sennheiser HD650
  AKG K240 (600ohm)
  Design Acoustics speakers (under monitors)
   
  CD collection:
  Modded Ikea drawers


----------



## dfkt

Pretty bad viewing angle on the Asus.


----------



## hvu

Here is a shot of both the monitors. The lighting from this angel is pretty bad.


----------



## jakebot

Quote: 





hvu said:


> Here is a shot of both the monitors. The lighting from this angel is pretty bad.


 

 The lighting and the angle might be bad but you can clearly tell how much more superior Samsung monitors are, I currently have an Acer monitor (which isn't bad) and a Samsung TV and i have no doubt that when i buy a new computer monitor it will be a Samsung.


----------



## hvu

While the picture does not show it but my Asus is the superior monitor of the two.


----------



## c3p0

nice setups


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





jakebot said:


> The lighting and the angle might be bad but you can clearly tell how much more superior Samsung monitors are, I currently have an Acer monitor (which isn't bad) and a Samsung TV and i have no doubt that when i buy a new computer monitor it will be a Samsung.


 


  You should not buy based of brand name instead buy based off reviews and specs (like panel type).


----------



## BobSaysHi

_*Before:*_
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


>


 
   
_*After:*_
   

   

   
  HD650 is pure awesome


----------



## mmayer167

Nice transformation bob!   also nice mini w/650 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  M


----------



## BobSaysHi

I spent all day cleaning. I'm waiting on my new soldering iron before I build my DAC. It sounds awesome already, I can't imagine it getting any better. 
   
  My friend gave me a broken monitor, and I have parts on the way to repair that as well. Soon I'll hopefully have a dual monitor setup.


----------



## pocketrocket

puny, weak, minor update, not having the desktop computer in a few more months, but still I like how my Logitech and Creative friends go like "your desk means serious business D:" now that I have half a kilo of wires and an extra pair of headphones.


----------



## revolink24

If you think your desk makes people think it means serious business, did you see my dorm setup?
   
   
   





   
   
  Since this, I have added a desktop microphone stand with my MXL 990 LDC microphone and an 8" pop filter, now sitting where the headphones are in that picture. The headphones have since moved to the right front corner. I'll have to post a picture of the updated one soon.


----------



## pocketrocket

I didn't say I do, I said my friends do.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> I didn't say I do, I said my friends do.


 


  Which is also what I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sorry my wording is confusing.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


>


 


  Nice keyboard, I like how it contrasts with all the expensive equipment around it.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> puny, weak, minor update, not having the desktop computer in a few more months, but still I like how my Logitech and Creative friends go like "your desk means serious business D:" now that I have half a kilo of wires and an extra pair of headphones.


 

 nice render


----------



## kebbin15

My new laptop ( 17" HP Pavilion DV7 w/ beats audio 2010 ed.)


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, I wouldn't trade it for any other keyboard.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I'm pretty certain that's not a render, the cables would have been a right PITA to model.


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





kebbin15 said:


>


 


  I have these Philips HP250 and I hate them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Terribly sibilant and harsh highs, and muddy lows. Mids are passable. Sometimes I wonder if I got a defective unit...
  What do you think about them?


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was joking revo, he used to post lots of nice renders in this thread


----------



## kebbin15

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think they are just "OK" headphones. Well, not bad for $25 price tag. And I agree with you, the highs on these headphones are sometimes harsh. Speaking of bass quality, I think it's quite good. When listening to some house music, you can feel the bass but yet not muddy. Try using an equalizer on them.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Quote: 





kebbin15 said:


> My new laptop ( 17" HP Pavilion DV7 w/ beats audio 2010 ed.)


 


  How are you enjoyin' that deadmau5?


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote: 





			
				.Sup said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nice render


 




  
  Quote: 





			
				.Sup said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Why thank you :3 (although I don't think they were that spectacular.) Can't wait to get the desktop so I can start using GPU to render with more complex lights and materials. Then you might actually have a reason to doubt it whether I really have the Omegas, HD 800, T1, K 702 and LCD-2 that are hanging on my solid gold headphone rack..


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hehe you need to get that sarcasm detector fixed


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





kappaz said:


> gorb said:
> 
> 
> > oldpicture
> ...


 


  I liked the pad well enough, but not with the g5 or g500.  Had some acceleration issues.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Then you might actually have a reason to doubt it whether I really have the Omegas, HD 800, T1, K 702 and LCD-2 that are hanging on my solid gold headphone rack..


 

 Don't forget the Swarovski crystals on the rack.


----------



## pocketrocket

Ooh ooh and a lightsaber!


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Apparently. I'm obviously too sarcastic for my own good at times.
   
  And how about a nice shiny unicorn?


----------



## mmayer167

YES!  
   
  btw, what do you use for your renders?


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote:


mmayer167 said:


> YES!
> 
> btw, what do you use for your renders?


 

 Blender 2.49 internal renderer, and Blender 2.49 for the modeling too. If you're going to try it I strongly advise you get the 2.53 Beta, because the UI has been completely redone and although it's a lot handier (and the renderer has been optimized and improved LOTS), I keep ragequitting it because I'm too accustomed to the old button layout. 

 Sorry everyone, I keep derailing this thread with my existence~ :3


----------



## mmayer167

^ gotcha


----------



## minorityzune

This is a million dollar view!
  
  Quote: 





jibbie said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Somnambulist

Be a million and a half view once there's a new 'tallest in town', Google Shanghai Tower. Work of art.


----------



## redshift1

wow


----------



## redshift1

everybody has multiple computers


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





kebbin15 said:


>


 

 May I know what speakers those are?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





redshift1 said:


> wow


 
   
  Quote: 





redshift1 said:


> everybody has multiple computers


 

 Were you going somewhere with that?


----------



## fenixdown110

No use trying to make sense out of some members on here. lol You should have said "and so what?" and left it at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> May I know what speakers those are?


 


  [size=x-small]*Altec Lansing VS4121BLK*[/size]


----------



## majestic12

Quote: 





redshift1 said:


> everybody has multiple computers


 
  multiple headphones too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Couldn't resist.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

I have multiple pairs of shoes.


----------



## fenixdown110

And I socks.


----------



## wasky

I'm Roberto from Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 46 years old 
   
  I writing in Italian HiFi Magazine "Costruire HiFi"  and I'm Super Moderator in Nexthardware Forum 
   
*My PC Music connect to Server *
   
  Cabinet Luxa LM300 Pro Touch Screen
  CPU QX6950 ES
  GIGABYTE GA-EG41MFT-US2H
  2x1024Mb DDR3 1333mhz OCZ Platinum 5 5 5 5 11 Volt 1.8
  1TB WD Caviar Green (32gb for OS)
  Sony NEC Optiarc Drive
  PSU Thermaltake Toughpower XT 850 watt
  Primary Audio Transport M-Audio 410 @ DAC North Star (Asio)
  Secondary Audio for Grado SR60 ESI MAya 44 PCI (Asio)
  CPU Cooler Scythe Big Shuriken (Rear Fan is disabled )
  SO Windows Seven Ultimate 32Bit Tweaked cmp and Black Viper Regedit Modified
   
   
   

   

   
   

   

   
  Timing RAM
   

   
   
  Deferred Procedure Call Latency Checker


----------



## Mayzei

Do you really need 850W? Lovely set-up though.
   
  P.S You speak great English!


----------



## wasky

thanks Mayzei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The big PSU  is a gift of Thermaltake Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, a good 500 watt modular power supply is ok for this setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Best Regards
   
   
   
  Roberto


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Ta for the answer. I guess I just didn't recognise them from that angle.


----------



## thuantran

I'm interested in this. How did you optimize your DPC latency to be like that on newer Windows (Vista/7). Please post guide in another thread if you can .
  
  Quote: 





> Deferred Procedure Call Latency Checker


----------



## karrtoons

Here's my buffalo II dac with an ivy III balanced pre/headphone out, 300 watt "gainclone" amplifier, and new computer (i5-750 hackintosh with a terabyte supply of flac, optical spdif output, all playing beautifully on foobar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Next on the to do list: balance my akgk701's and replace my speakers with a pair of 2.5 way floorstanding speakers using usher woofers and dayton tweeters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That should subside the hunger for a while.


----------



## matthewh133

Lookin' good Karrtoons


----------



## pocketrocket

Really cute Lian Li case you've got there Karrtoons, goes well with the Hackintosh theme. I was about to get one in black but because my other components are quite power hungry, they'd demand to be cooled efficiently and that case doesn't have space for many quiet fans so I should cool it with one loud fan :| eep


----------



## Somnambulist

That's a great looking set up, love all the silver! There's slightly larger Lian Li cases with proper fans that are still fairly small form factor, in the Q series that is. I thought long and hard about a Hackintosh but in the end I just got a Refurb Mac Mini 2010, which was probably more expensive than putting a build together myself, but is less hassle if anything goes wrong, updating software e.t.c. e.t.c.


----------



## karrtoons

Thank you fellas
   
  I had similar worries when I started building my system, but after some research i was able to build a very cool & quiet system.  I was really going for the smallest footprint possible and the Q11 was the best mini-itx case I could find for the job.
  my system:
  gigabit h55n-usb3 motherboard
  i5-750 cpu + scythe heastink
  4 gb of 1333 ddr3
  3 hd's totalling about 2.8 Terabytes
  fanless gt-240 1gb graphics card.
   
   
   
  I thought about the mac-mini too, but it wasn't the upgrade I was looking for.
  To me, this system is a quad-core imac equivalent _without_ the big beautiful screen and high price tag.


----------



## Somnambulist

That's a fair bit of grunt in a small case! I don't plan on using my mini for much except general browsing, bit-perfect spdif output from iTunes and all that, so the Core2Duo is perfectly sufficient. I would love to get a 27" iMac but I can't justify either the cost for what I'd use it for or have the desk space to put it in. Perhaps one for the future! Right now I need a DAC (probably with an 'okay' headphone amp to keep me going until I get a proper one), speakers and some kind of DAS device w/large HDDs. The monitor I ordered (when it arrives) has no speakers to even bridge the gap, so I'll have to just use my IEMS via the headphone out until I've chosen and saved for the components! 
   
  I LOVE that Buffalo DAC, but even for the excellent cost/performance ratio it's a bit too expensive for me, and I'd have no idea how to put it all together!
   
  And you need a 2560x1440 (or 1600!) 27" monitor to complete the whole HackMac look.


----------



## Mister Bean

Mine. I work from home and am also in the middle of a slide scanning project so things are a bit of a mess. 
   
  - Yamaha RX-V2095 Receiver
  - Denon SC-CX101 speakers
  - Klipsch KSW-10 (out of view)
  - AudioTechnica ATH-M50
   
  - i7 processor
  - 4 GB RAM
  - GTX 460 
  - Audigy sound card
  - 80 GB SSD
  - 2x 750 GB drives set up for RAID-1
  - 2 TB backup drive
  - Dual viewsonic VP2030b monitors
  - Centurion case
  - 750 watt power supply
  - Windows 7 x64
   
  There's a MacBook Pro elsewhere that didn't make it into the picture. 
   

 [size=medium] 
​[/size]


----------



## Pseudonyms

Simple and elegant. I love it.


----------



## maximosa

Right I have been browsing this forum for far too long without contributing. Here is my home computer rig.
   

   
  - Technics SL-P377A CDP
  - Little Dot MKII
  - Grado SR80I
  - Shure SRH840
   
  - 17" HP Pavilion Laptop
  - 22" UMC HD TV 
  - Acoustic Energy Aego M 2.1 Computer Speakers
  - Logitech G9 Mouse
   
  And a couple of close ups.


----------



## thuantran

^^ Definitely one of the coolest headphone stands I have seen .


----------



## bik2101

decided to finally post mine


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Love the look of those speakers on the top pic, *Bik! *


----------



## mmayer167

^ agreed, i've got a friend who has a whole energy system. They are really clean looking and sound pretty nice to boot!


----------



## majestic12

Have to admit, I really love looking at others' computer setups. It's nice to not feel alone in enjoying fine quality audio on a computer.


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> decided to finally post mine


 

 <3 RC-10s.  Same finish as mine, and I used to use that same wallpaper for my screen


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> Have to admit, I really love looking at others' computer setups.


 
  I think everyone here does.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 x2. Here is mine.....
    
     
   
  ...and my collection of headphones......


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 


  ^^ Link to headphone rack please.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

It is a towel rail from Ikea. The feet would normally be screwed into the wall and I have only put two of the four rails on, hence the gap between the top and bottom rails. I have used bits of cardboard under each to stop the headbands from stretching.


----------



## Mariusz22

This is my budget HD800 rig.  27" iMac via USB > Little Dot DAC_I > M-Stage Matrix


----------



## AirForceTeacher

vitor machado said:


> I think everyone here does.







It makes me want to get a computer setup-I have no desk because I usually sit in the easy chair with my laptop!


----------



## BobSaysHi

There's no such thing as a budget HD800 rig.
  
  Quote: 





mariusz22 said:


> This is my budget HD800 rig.


----------



## fenixdown110

^^I would have to agree.


----------



## Mariusz22

Lol... you're definitely right about that one.  I should have phrased it "my HD800 with budget DAC/Amp combo". 
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> There's no such thing as a budget HD800 rig.


----------



## mmayer167

even then... lol budget has so many meanings to different people, nice rig though!


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote: 





airforceteacher said:


> It makes me want to get a computer setup-I have no desk because I usually sit in the easy chair with my laptop!


 

 I don't have a desk either, one corner of the livingroom is my space.


----------



## novak

Nothing too special. The cheapo Logitech speakers are there for times when I can't be arsed to stream media from the computer to the media center in the living room. 
   

   
  EDIT: Wow, the forums absolutely raped the image quality. :O


----------



## Peterman

LOL... Do I win the most messy pc setup  ?!


----------



## Mayzei

Yes, along with the prize for Head-fi's most unorganised desktop. You do realise we're a bunch of OCD/perfectionists right?


----------



## pocketrocket

Speak for yourself, I only clean up to shoot the pics for threads like this and when my friends come over, at the moment I have three shot glasses, one half mug of cappucino, some Pepsi, a cup of noodles and a paper plate with some pizza toppings on it.

 I couldn't imagine keeping a pair of Stax phones on dirty laundry, though, and why would someone keep laundry before their monitor is beyond me.


----------



## fenixdown110

The clothes are a cushion for when you pass out.


----------



## Peterman

LOL !     Anyway the stax are on 'clean' laundry


----------



## thuantran

Added Peterman to ignore list when buying used stuffs . Joking aside, my place is cleaned once a week and practically looks the same everyday, is that considered OCD lol?


----------



## Peterman

They have celexa / paxil & a few others for that OCD prob you have  ... ALSO !  I promise I f I sell anything I'll put the phones thru the washing machine, get them squeeeeky clean for you  - !


----------



## mmayer167

^ and dry with high heat to give them some soundstage!


----------



## Peterman

Yes!................. &  A little fabric softner to add some warm mids !


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





mayzei said:


> Yes, along with the prize for Head-fi's most unorganised desktop. You do realise we're a bunch of OCD/perfectionists right?


 


  Guilty.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mayzei said:


> Yes, along with the prize for Head-fi's most unorganised desktop. You do realise we're a bunch of OCD/perfectionists right?


 


   
  my new sr60is are on the ground.


----------



## rockhoppernc

Hello all, 
  Well thought I might chime in with my set up.
 the JVC boob box under my desk will put and home setup to shame with the bass and make the hide in the corner,
*Features *
   


*•* 26 watts per channel
*•* Twin 6.5-inch superwoofers with independent volume control
*•* Auto-reverse cassette transport
*•* Super Exciter bass circuit
*•* 1-touch Compu-Play
    audio line in
1-bit digital-to-analog converter


----------



## jms91

That's one hell of a boob box


----------



## thuantran

Wow, that was SEXY.
  Quote:


----------



## rockhoppernc

under the monitor is a 3 terabyte hard drive packed with music.
  I have 2, 30 GB zunes-an og 40 gb ipod that still works,


----------



## majestic12

^^^ 3 Terabytes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's a really unique size!  
  Is the small keyboard a Nostromo?


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





thuantran said:


> Wow, that was SEXY.
> Quote:


 

 Yup, it's so clean it almost looked like a render.


----------



## rockhoppernc

[size=small]1000 Gigs is a [/size][size=small]_Terabyte._[/size]
    
   
  yes, I use Nostromo pad for Photoshop / After effects / and other digital media.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





rockhoppernc said:


> Hello all,
> Well thought I might chime in with my set up.
> the JVC boob box under my desk will put and home setup to shame with the bass and make the hide in the corner,
> *Features *
> ...


 

 No offense, but that thing looks ridiculous lol.


----------



## dfkt

The JVC boom boxes are probably as good as it gets in a ghetto blaster form factor. A friend of mine has the exact same one, and it's plenty enough as a party PA. Not talking "audiophile" here, but it's definitely not shabby sounding at all, and the bass is huge and fairly tight.


----------



## fenixdown110

Definitely would not use that in the house. That would be in use in the garage when I'm working on my car or bbqing in the backyard.


----------



## mralexosborn

I have a computer. I would post pics, but I am too lazy. It's a good one though. Although UPS screwed up the case. Oh well.


----------



## rockhoppernc

Well the JVC is huge but the sound is nice, I have the sound coming out of my VOX player so I can tweek the sound,,,The way I see it till I have the cash to drop this will do the job...


----------



## majestic12

Quote: 





rockhoppernc said:


> [size=small]1000 Gigs is a [/size][size=small]_Terabyte._[/size]
> 
> 
> yes, I use Nostromo pad for Photoshop / After effects / and other digital media.


 


   I know what a terabyte is.  I'm just saying three terabytes is size I've never seen before.  I've seen 2s, 1.5s, and 1s before, but never a 3 terabyte (unless it's two 1.5s maybe).


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wonder why...
   
  Due to the ever so primitive BIOS, PC's cannot boot a 3TB drive. Well they can but...
   
  Look it up.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I have a computer. I would post pics, but I am too lazy. It's a good one though. Although UPS screwed up the case. Oh well.


 

 Cool story, bro


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





sebhelyesfarku said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What's going on in this thread?


----------



## jasonb

HP G60 dual booting Ubuntu (Linux) and Windows 7 ---> HeadRoom Desktop Amp/DAC ---> Sennheiser HD650
   
  I use Ubuntu I'd say 95% of the time. Been using it almost exclusively since the day I installed it. 
   
  I don't use a desk, i sit on my couch with my laptop and I have the Amp/DAC next to me on an end table. Here ar a few pics:
   

   

   

   

   

  the bag of M&M's really adds to the experience.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Nice one Jasonb, just like my setup. We should have a couchfi for those who prefer not to sit at a desk. That feels too much like work.


----------



## jasonb

thanks man. it's my brand new setup. i've had the laptop for almost a year, but i just got the amp/dac and the HD650's yesterday. nothing beats chillin on the couch listening to some chillout music(or some metal or prog rock). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  this new setup beats the crap out of my portable rig, which is all i had before yesterday.
  
  Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> Nice one Jasonb, just like my setup. We should have a couchfi for those who prefer not to sit at a desk. That feels too much like work.


----------



## kkennally




----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





rockhoppernc said:


> *Features *


 

 That thing is ancient! I used to work at The Good Guys (home electronics store) back in 1998, and we had those in the store.


----------



## fenixdown110

Ancient like classic or ancient like a dilapidated piece of equipment?


----------



## patalp

Nice, you watch The Walking Dead!!
 Quote:


novak said:


>


----------



## capitanharlock

Here's mine...
  Not much Headphone oriented though.


----------



## dfkt

(Double post)


----------



## dfkt

Very nice setup - especially the Dynaudios, of course - but the desks are *horrible*.  I had the same flimsy Ikea CRT monitor desk back in the days and screamed in delight once I replaced it with something sturdier.
   
  Old pic of the same desk, to the right:


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





capitanharlock said:


> Here's mine...
> Not much Headphone oriented though.


 


  Nice perforated desks! When gaming all the sweat goes through the holes


----------



## capitanharlock

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Nice perforated desks! When gaming all the sweat goes through the holes


 






  There's not much to play with a Mac Mini...
   
  The desk is a supercheap Ikea, I need to trash it asap.
   
  Oh, I need a new house too...
   
  There's a Dynaudio BM9S sub too, below the desk, to help the BM5As when they need it...


----------



## Alcia

Wel I've been playing around with a camera so here goes. My unremarkable budget setup.
   

   
  The table is glass and thus, impossible to keep clean. Hence me not doing a higher angled picture


----------



## Blisse

Quote:


alcia said:


> Wel I've been playing around with a camera so here goes. My unremarkable budget setup.
> 
> The table is glass and thus, impossible to keep clean. Hence me not doing a higher angled picture


 

  I love the theme of your set up. Looks very classy.


----------



## jasonb

just got a new, bigger, and more convenient end table. i think it looks better too. same audio setup though. HP G60 running Linux -> HeadRoom Desktop Amp/DAC -> HD650's


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





novak said:


> Nothing too special. The cheapo Logitech speakers are there for times when I can't be arsed to stream media from the computer to the media center in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow, the forums absolutely raped the image quality. :O


 

 what desk is that? ive been trying to find out what it is for the past week because its the perfect color and simple design for me


----------



## maverickronin

That crazy boombox is still around, and has grown an ipod dock.


----------



## t1337Dude

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> decided to finally post mine


 


  You've got the same speakers, the same case, the same keyboard, and 'mopads' as me.


----------



## hvu

It looks like my sister desk and she got her's at ikea.
  Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> the bag of M&M's really adds to the experience.


 

 We both have the same alarm clock lol


----------



## jasonb

Radio Shack FTW!!!
  
  Quote: 





baird gow said:


> We both have the same alarm clock lol


----------



## pocketrocket

Very stationary laptop contraption in memoriam, there's now a steady flux of desktop components seeping through the door. After three years of waiting I'll be able to get a higher mid-range desktop! I put the Indeed G2 into the drawer because all the stuff I use is really efficient at the moment. It'll wait there for a more unefficient day.


----------



## Pseudonyms

What kind of speakers are those, pocketrocket?


----------



## pocketrocket

They're Audio Pro's Addon One active speakers. Audio Pro is a relatively affordable speaker brand from Sweden, I've had their Stage 44 passive speakers before and now these, I heard them next to Genelec 6010As and I couldn't justify the double price tag so I went with these


----------



## Pseudonyms

Oh nice. I'll have to look into them.
   
  This summer I was spoiled, working with a lot of Genelec gear.  8030As and 7060Bs. I went home from work every day and was disappointed with how my speakers sounded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pocketrocket

If you're in Europe you might be able to get a pair. But if you value Genelec that much I doubt you'll enjoy these.


----------



## Pseudonyms

I don't have nearly the money for Genelecs.  I have spent enough recently on audio/photography gear.  Maybe sometime in the future I'll be in the market though.


----------



## OrionPax

@jasonb How well does the HeadRoom amp/dac work with ubuntu? I've been looking for a good dac to go along with my toshiba laptop running 10.10
  Quote: 





jasonb said:


> HP G60 dual booting Ubuntu (Linux) and Windows 7 ---> HeadRoom Desktop Amp/DAC ---> Sennheiser HD650
> 
> I use Ubuntu I'd say 95% of the time. Been using it almost exclusively since the day I installed it.


----------



## jasonb

it works perfectly with ubuntu 10.10. i am loving linux. i just plug the DAC in, select usb out instead of "internal audio" and it just works. i'm running a low latency kernel with the on demand governor and output is flawless.
  
  Quote: 





orionpax said:


> @jasonb How well does the HeadRoom amp/dac work with ubuntu? I've been looking for a good dac to go along with my toshiba laptop running 10.10


----------



## OrionPax

I just need to figure out the whole kernel/audio device with  my laptop. My creative xmod did not work under linux, and I"m hesitant to spend that kind of money on a dac without knowing for certain that it will work


----------



## jasonb

it worked perfectly fine without doing any mods at all. the day i got the HeadRoom amp i just plugged it in and selected usb out in the sound preferences and it worked. the kernel change just helped with hiccups in the audio under sudden cpu loads. i had no hiccups when playing music off of my hard drive or when streaming shoutcast, but i had random hiccups when streaming music from rdio.com or lastfm.com. i made a few minor changes and i haven't heard a hiccup since. but the headroom amp did just simply work when i plugged it in to my stock 10.10 build.
  
  Quote: 





orionpax said:


> I just need to figure out the whole kernel/audio device with  my laptop. My creative xmod did not work under linux, and I"m hesitant to spend that kind of money on a dac without knowing for certain that it will work


----------



## OrionPax

Thank you, I really do appreciate the information, I may need to look into a DAC such as the HeadRoom one


----------



## wasky

Excuse me thuantran for Delay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My Seven is "Work in Progress" but, some tweak u can find in a cics web site (Hardware and some tweak Software)
  Some tweak of regedit in Seven u can find Here  http://www.blackviper.com/
   
  And if u want u can traslate this HowTo in my forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.nexthardware.com/forum/computer-audio-hi-fi/63137-windows-7-starter-audiophile.html
   
  Read Here [size=12pt]http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/performance/cc752957.aspx[/size]
   
[size=12pt]Best Regard[/size]
   
   
  Quote: 





thuantran said:


> I'm interested in this. How did you optimize your DPC latency to be like that on newer Windows (Vista/7). Please post guide in another thread if you can .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Since becoming active on head-Fi magically 2 new pairs of headphones, a high end microphone, and a NuForce Icon HDP as been added to my setup... I think my wallet is going to file for a divorce.
   
   

   

   
   
  Have about a dozen more pictures HERE


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Since becoming active on head-Fi magically 2 new pairs of headphones, a high end microphone, and a NuForce Icon HDP as been added to my setup... I think my wallet is going to file for a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Setup of the gods.


----------



## dfkt

Still no need to quote the pics right after they've been posted.


----------



## reiserFS

I've seen your Yoko arcade controller somewhere before, but can't remember where. Nice setup nevertheless.
  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Since becoming active on head-Fi magically 2 new pairs of headphones, a high end microphone, and a NuForce Icon HDP as been added to my setup... I think my wallet is going to file for a divorce.
> 
> 
> Have about a dozen more pictures HERE


----------



## matthewh133

He posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Now that's a nice headphone stand! I finally have a use for my knock-off ninja sword!


----------



## pocketrocket

But there isn't any headphones hanging from that sword. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides it looks quite convincing, it might be a functional shinken. Care to shine some light on that sword, *ViciousXUSMC?*
  Really lovely set-up, just as I was starting to think mine looks decent 



airforceteacher said:


> Now that's a nice headphone stand! I finally have a use for my knock-off ninja sword!


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

iMac > Amarra mini > W4S DAC 2 > M^3 > Audeze LCD-2


----------



## capitanharlock

What's the Mic for?
  
  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Since becoming active on head-Fi magically 2 new pairs of headphones, a high end microphone,


----------



## miyinan

very nice picture, dfkt!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Since becoming active on head-Fi magically 2 new pairs of headphones, a high end microphone, and a NuForce Icon HDP as been added to my setup... I think my wallet is going to file for a divorce.
> 
> 
> Have about a dozen more pictures HERE


 

 Awesome setup. Where did you get that high res pic of the Wing Zero?


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Quote: 





			
				FaLLeNAn9eL said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I made all my own wallpapers.  There are virtualy no triple screen wallpapers out there. I share them all publically though so here you go: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=17499
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				pocketrocket said:
			
		

> But there isn't any headphones hanging from that sword.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes its a real sword, not a knock off.  Its hand made with the traditional folded steel method, ray skin handle, full tang, and extremly sharp.  I took Iaido classes and would use it for cutting competitions other than that it was on display and not for use.  I have my "beater" sword in the opposite corner of the room that I use for practice.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> iMac > Amarra mini > W4S DAC 2 > M^3 > Audeze LCD-2


 

 Yummy! How's the M^3 with the LCD-2?


----------



## blur510

nice we almost have the same setup.. eyefinity and an HDTV hanging on the wall..
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   


  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Since becoming active on head-Fi magically 2 new pairs of headphones, a high end microphone, and a NuForce Icon HDP as been added to my setup... I think my wallet is going to file for a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Oh I wasn't implying yours was a knockoff - it looks very nice.  I bought a knock-off at Epcot - supposedly it's from a real swordmaker, but uses non-sharpenable steel.  In the pic it looks like one pair of headphones is hanging over the end of the sword.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> iMac > Amarra mini > W4S DAC 2 > M^3 > Audeze LCD-2


 


  ..jealous.
   
*blur510*, dude, really. Once is bad enough. No need to quote the same two pictures _twice _in one post.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Quote: 





blur510 said:


> nice we almost have the same setup.. eyefinity and an HDTV hanging on the wall..


 


  Cool, the HDTV was my only monitor for a long time.  Now that I have the triple monitors I wanted to keep the big screen for single screen only games and for movies.
   
  I ended up not using it for single screen games, it sits just a bit too high up to be comfortable to view at the desk, but I use it for movies/wii.  If I had the money to put into it I would replace the HDTV with a projector and do a on-wall screen, that has been my ideal setup plan for a long time but its just a want more than a need so I never have done it.


----------



## novak

It's from IKEA. It's called Jonas, I think.
  
  Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luisev

I have the same desk without the small return and I believe it cost me $49 on sale.  Here's a link:
   
  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10103677


----------



## pocketrocket

Neat! I'm sort of in the process of getting a new beater, I thought about the Paul Chen Tactical Wakizashi although I'd really like an excessively long shobu-zukuri or unokubi with a good colour scheme for display. Never took any Iaido classes though, but I've trained Escrima for three years, so at least I can bat my enemies to death if I can't cut with it 
   
  Quote: 





viciousxusmc said:


> Yes its a real sword, not a knock off.  Its hand made with the traditional folded steel method, ray skin handle, full tang, and extremly sharp.  I took Iaido classes and would use it for cutting competitions other than that it was on display and not for use.  I have my "beater" sword in the opposite corner of the room that I use for practice.


----------



## some1x




----------



## fenixdown110

Nice ZR30w you got there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Join the club.


----------



## Baird GoW

Nice Flico too that will be my next upgrade after I buy  a HM 601.
 How do like it.
  Quote: 





some1x said:


> Snip


----------



## Maverickmonk

Please forgive the poor res. image, perhaps Droid Does, but the free Samsung Intensity Dumbphone Doesn't.
  This is my dorm, I sort of live either in this desk, or the various study areas around campus (starbucks, library, etc.)
   
  24" 1080p Dynex monitor from BestBuy
  M-Audio AV-30 powered monitors: spank the pants off of the 2.1 channel logitec systems I listened to, but I know they are nothing compaired to even a mid-quality bookshelf system. But hey,  little under $100 and "they get me there" for the time being, they let me appreciate music in ways that I havn't before, and thats all that matters to my ramen munching mind.
  Microsoft Bluetooth mouse
  $10 logitec keyboard
   
  the power for this setup comes from a Sony VAIO EB series Laptop: i5-520 processor (dual core, 4 thread with turbo boost up to 2.93ghz), 4 gigs ram, 500gb HD, Bluray player, 512mb ATI Radeon 57xx series graphics card (Can't remember which model exactly), Windows 7 professional. Its powerful enough to treat like a desktop platform for basic things (normal functions like word, photoshop, etc.) and is still mostly portable.
   
  Soon some Grado SR60's, I'm pumped


----------



## slaanco

work + gaming rig

 Cooler Master 932
 Asus Rampage II Extreme
 Intel i7-920
 6GB RAM Corsair Dominator
 2x Gainward GeForce GTS450 in SLI mode
 Logitech keyboard, mouse and webcam
 Samsung Syncmaster 2494HM
 Xbox 360 Elite
 AKG 272 HD
 Sennheiser CX 400 II
 Sansa Clip+ 8GB


----------



## some1x

I like the Filco (brown switch) because it has a decent tactile feedback and a minimalist design. However, I cant help but be curious about the Realforce. Basically, Filco is a big step up from rubber dome, but I get the feeling that there is more goodness to be had.


----------



## Baird GoW

i was looking at the realforce but i cant bring myself to spend 250 on a damn keyboard let me know if you want to sell me your keyboard for a decent price


----------



## DoingOK

Just got my last piece of gear to complete my computer rig in the man cave.  For 2 channel audio, I use Emotiva gear to feed a slightly modded Woo Audio WA6 with AKG 702 cans.  For my computer, I will be using a Schiit Audio Valhalla with DT 880 Pro cans.  Still need to finish a few connections and I'll be good to go.
   

   
  Source for the WA6:


----------



## jasonb

very nice. well done!
  
  Quote: 





doingok said:


> Just got my last piece of gear to complete my computer rig in the man cave.  For 2 channel audio, I use Emotiva gear to feed a slightly modded Woo Audio WA6 with AKG 702 cans.  For my computer, I will be using a Schiit Audio Valhalla with DT 880 Pro cans.  Still need to finish a few connections and I'll be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Source for the WA6:


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Wow DoingOK, you certainly are...doing ok!  Very impressive setup and gorgeous furniture and equipment. Quite the elegant man cave


----------



## DoingOK

Thanks fellas.............I'm a bit of a perfectionist.  Keeps the wife away


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





doingok said:


> I'm a _*bit*_ of a perfectionist.


 

 Indeed


----------



## revolink24

You may have just put the ERC-1 at the top of my "things to get" list. Do you enjoy it? Also, where did you get that awesome equipment stand? Are you using the Emotiva power amp for something?


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> You may have just put the ERC-1 at the top of my "things to get" list. Do you enjoy it? Also, where did you get that awesome equipment stand? Are you using the Emotiva power amp for something?


 

 I've had many different CD players over the years and the ERC-1 is VERY nice....especially for the cost.   I have two of them in my home.   The audio stand is from a company called SolidTech in Sweden.  I love it, just not the cost.  The XPA-2 amplifier feeds my 2.1 channel listening gear in my room.  I have a pair of Usher BE-718's and an Epik Empire subwoofer for listening.   I am very happy with my three setups in this room.   Thanks for the compliments.
   
  Usher speakers pictured in my room.  The Epik subwoofer has dual opposed 15" drivers and it sits next to my desk under my computer.  It also doubles as my printer stand. 
   

   
   
  The other ERC-1 is being used in my garage audio system.  It consists of Definitive Tech speakers, ERC-1, USP-1, UPA-2 and Elemental Designs subwoofer.


----------



## SoulSyde

Nice Boxster.


----------



## Bazzman

Now that's a tidy garage. Nice one DoingOK


----------



## jasonb

NICE! I have an Epik Sentinel. Epik makes some really great subwoofers.
  
  Quote: 





doingok said:


> I've had many different CD players over the years and the ERC-1 is VERY nice....especially for the cost.   I have two of them in my home.   The audio stand is from a company called SolidTech in Sweden.  I love it, just not the cost.  The XPA-2 amplifier feeds my 2.1 channel listening gear in my room.  I have a pair of Usher BE-718's and an *Epik Empire subwoofer* for listening.   I am very happy with my three setups in this room.   Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Usher speakers pictured in my room.  The Epik subwoofer has dual opposed 15" drivers and it sits next to my desk under my computer.  It also doubles as my printer stand.
> 
> The other ERC-1 is being used in my garage audio system.  It consists of Definitive Tech speakers, ERC-1, USP-1, UPA-2 and Elemental Designs subwoofer.


----------



## DoingOK

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> NICE! I have an Epik Sentinel. Epik makes some really great subwoofers.
> 
> 
> Yes they do.  I also have an Epik Castle and Vanquish.  I sold my Sentinel to get the Empire.


----------



## Brittonal

Quote: 





doingok said:


> Just got my last piece of gear to complete my computer rig in the man cave.  For 2 channel audio, I use Emotiva gear to feed a slightly modded Woo Audio WA6 with AKG 702 cans.  For my computer, I will be using a Schiit Audio Valhalla with DT 880 Pro cans.  Still need to finish a few connections and I'll be good to go.
> 
> I know Ive seen this setup somewhere before.  avsforum perhaps?
> 
> Very nice and clean.


----------



## revolink24

Thanks for the response, DoingOK. I'll probably end up using an XPA-2 to power some Magnepan MMGs myself.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

A garage system! Now, do you play garage music on it?


----------



## voodoohao

Wow this thread is one of my favourites, some of the rigs here are pretty amazing ( not to mention expensive ). I'm pretty new to head-fi - as can be seen from my post count    Here are some pics of my rig...
   
   
  My PC

   
   
  Headphones and Amp
   

   
   
  The whole shebang


----------



## mmayer167

^ for being new you sure have a nice amp and headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    
   
  M


----------



## voodoohao

thanks   i got all of them used though for pretty good prices haha


----------



## Bazzman

The curse struck voodoohao early. I feel his wallet is still recovering.


----------



## yossi126

Love the NZXT case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have the same one).


----------



## voodoohao

Quote: 





bazzman said:


> The curse struck voodoohao early. I feel his wallet is still recovering.


 

  
  Yeah   It WILL take a really really long time, been skimping on meals too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But feel that it's all worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

  
  Quote: 





yossi126 said:


> Love the NZXT case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love the six fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; that was the main point why I bought it. And cus it looked pretty cool.


----------



## pb300

The video card is waiting to be water cooled too, or replaced.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

^^ What speakers are those?


----------



## pb300

Sony ss-mb150h
  http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SS-MB150H-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair/dp/B0002553J6
   
  I have the matching center downstairs.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





voodoohao said:


>


 

 I have these exact same crappy speakers. What's your opinion on them? I see you have a sub too.


----------



## Jibbie

^^^  The Emma Watson wallpaper is a nice touch, btw


----------



## AlexinExile

My current setup:

   
  MBP -> Pico DAC -> GS-1 -> LCD-2s or ADAM A3Xs
  Project Debut III -> TC-260LC -> GS-1 -> LCD-2s or ADAM A3Xs


----------



## fenixdown110

You stole my wallpaper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





alexinexile said:


> My current setup:
> 
> > Pico DAC -> GS-1 -> LCD-2s or ADAM A3Xs  Project Debut III -> TC-260LC -> GS-1 -> LCD-2s or ADAM A3Xs


----------



## pocketrocket

AlexinExile, how does that speaker alignment work for you? Seems rather funky but I'm not questioning it if it works for you :3


----------



## toxicrat2

here's what i got.
   
  http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/7953/121310.jpg


----------



## voodoohao

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep they are pretty crap hahaha. Hmm I feel the bass is kinda muddy and does not have 'chest thumping' presence, and details can get kind of blurred. The sub came with the speakers I think it helps a bit. I got them for free though so I'm not complaining. Haven't got any more money to buy good speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





jibbie said:


> ^^^  The Emma Watson wallpaper is a nice touch, btw




   
  I'm a big fan HAHA
   
   
  Wow toxicrat2 are you using rainmeter?  Nice wallpaper


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





voodoohao said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't use them anymore, but i got them for free, so I can't complain. Mine doesn't have a sub, that's why I asked.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Finally got all my stuff set up the way I want it (for now).


----------



## miyinan

that crystal head vodka is wicked


----------



## AlexinExile

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> AlexinExile, how does that speaker alignment work for you? Seems rather funky but I'm not questioning it if it works for you :3


 


  Unfortunately, it's the best position they can be in at the moment. They are angled so they create a triangle between me and them when I am on the computer. The ADAM A3Xs are great monitors and they sound even better if have they room to breath.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

The two angled tablets are perfect for nearfield speakers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Finally got all my stuff set up the way I want it (for now).


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> The two angled tablets are perfect for nearfield speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, I know it. That is  the main reason I got them. All I have to do now is find myself a pair that I like and can afford.


----------



## zlobby

My comp audio setup, really need to get an amp.  Currently just using the headphone out on the emu 0404.  I also run my  comp --> emu 0404 --> Dynaco PAS-3 --> Power amp --> IMF speakers


----------



## Pseudonyms

Is that some Aphex Twin I see? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





zlobby said:


> My comp audio setup, really need to get an amp.  Currently just using the headphone out on the emu 0404.  I also run my  comp --> emu 0404 --> Dynaco PAS-3 --> Power amp --> IMF speakers


----------



## nivlek




----------



## zlobby

Quote: 





pseudonyms said:


> Is that some Aphex Twin I see?


 

 Indeed. Good catch.


----------



## Windsor




----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





windsor said:


>


 


  what does your post say?


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 [size=medium] 

[size=13.0pt]I wondered what kind of headphone stand was in the pic in post 2953[/size], then I realised that my webpage was actually open at the site of the company that makes it  (WooAudio). 




   ​[/size]


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol well to answer your question it's the Audez's LCD-2


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  (see bold text above) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...and they're sexy-looking headphones.


----------



## pocketrocket




----------



## aRRR

Fractal design case, I have one too, very nice.


----------



## Blisse

I might get the Fractal too. I just hope I don't get the R3 when they release the R4. Maybe a bit after Christmas.
   
  Deciding between case and keyboard. I think I'll go with case, just cause it'd be quieter.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Do you guys recommend any other quiet computer cases? The R3 looks nice, but isn't available in the US.


----------



## Pseudonyms

Very slick. I'm looking for a new case and this one will definitely be considered.
  
  Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


>


----------



## Somnambulist

Very cute... get those speakers raised and pointing at your ears though!


----------



## pocketrocket

I had them like that originally, but I'm building some speaker stands and holding 9v batteries under my speakers just looked silly.
  
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Very cute... get those speakers raised and pointing at your ears though!


----------



## reiserFS

Antec P183 - http://www.silentpcreview.com/antec-p183
  
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Do you guys recommend any other quiet computer cases? The R3 looks nice, but isn't available in the US.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Antec P183 - http://www.silentpcreview.com/antec-p183
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Gah! Too many things to buy. I need a new case (mine has a giant hole and duck tape in it) and a new graphics card (Water damage) and probably a new Power supply, since mine is a POS. I wish I didn't cheap out on my computer a year ago, I would be much happier now.
   
  I think I might just buy a R3 and import it from Canada. I'm reading around for other PC cases though.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I think NCIX ships to USA as well. You should check!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, it'll cost a small fortune to ship it to my house, so I might just look for some (cheaper) alternatives.


----------



## toxicrat2

yeah, it's rainmeter.
  thanks for the compliment on the wallpaper, i made the one on my primary (left) screen myself


----------



## N0sferatu

here's my computer rigs I have two HTPC (one living room and one bedroom).  I have a wired network to stream stuff to the bedroom.  Software is all via XBMC.  Content is all only HD content nothing else.    I'm around 8 TB of storage.  
   
  Enjoy!  
   
  PC #1 - Living Room Core i5 with a Radeon HD 5000 series graphics card so I can bitstream all the loseless audio formats.  
   

   

   

   
*Bedroom Build*
*Intel Core i3*
   
  I just put this together about 2 weeks ago.  Compact case.  I did unravel the fan cord going over the CPU fan so it's not sticking over the fan like the photo shows.  
   

   

   
   
*Oh and my study room PC is a nothing special case but I do have triple monitors on the rig.  Love the desktop space...*


----------



## jtaylor991

please respond to this reply. i need some speakers. are those speakers there you have good? the KRK rp5g2 and KRK 10s? also, whats the difference between the KRK rp5g2, rp6g2, and rp8g2?


----------



## .Sup

6 and 8 have a bigger bass cone. If you have a big room the 8 might be more suitable but if you're getting a sub you don't need the bigger ones. Smaller speakers work best for small rooms. The monitors are nearfield monitors meaning they are meant to be listened from very close range only (desktop usage). The Rokits have a very good price/performance ratio. I consider them a very good value and buy.


----------



## Kudos

I know, the speakers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This IS still a work in progress.
   
  By the end of this year I will be purchasing a new set, and a new source. The M50's are all I have (which I found burn-in to be quite effective on) for now, as well as a Fiio E5 to use on the go. 
   
  P.S. Don't pay attention to the horrid viewing angle.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





kudos said:


> I know, the speakers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the same monitor as you. 28 inches right?


----------



## Kudos

Nope, that's a 25" version. For $150 it was a steal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I hear the 28" version is superior in quality, though. Can you confirm?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





kudos said:


> Nope, that's a 25" version. For $150 it was a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, it's freaking awesome.
  Here it is on my desk (which is messy, I'm working on building a DAC for someone. I just got my MOT status, so I'm allowed to do it.)
   

  I got a new chair too, it's great. No more back pain.
   

   
  This is the view from the seat, it takes up all of my peripheral vision. Awesome for movies. I paid like $260 for it.


----------



## pocketrocket

You must have a pretty severe tunnel vision
  
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> PIC  This is the view from the seat, it takes up all of my peripheral vision. Awesome for movies. I paid like $260 for it.


----------



## stratking

Not much of a setup at the moment.  Just moved into a new place and getting everything the way I want it.  Up next on the purchase list is a USB-DAC.  Thinking about the Little Dot.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> You must have a pretty severe tunnel vision
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 lol I got used to it pretty quickly. I find it difficult to use smaller monitors now.


----------



## Blisse

I have a dual monitor setup with a 19" at 16:10 and a 17" at 4:3. It hurts so much. I wish I had better monitors...


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hi!!! Which media player are you using?


----------



## sluker

I think that is Foobar 2k with the DakOne UI.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





sluker said:


> I think that is Foobar 2k with the DakOne UI.


 

 Yup.


----------



## jtaylor991

could i get a rp6g2 set and survive without the sub in a medium sized room? it would save me quite a bit of money. would it be ok to use a different sub, like a cheaper one? and could someone in the room next to me hear my music with the door closed on high or medium volume since they are meant for close use? if so then I WANT THESE


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





.sup said:


> 6 and 8 have a bigger bass cone. If you have a big room the 8 might be more suitable but if you're getting a sub you don't need the bigger ones. Smaller speakers work best for small rooms. The monitors are nearfield monitors meaning they are meant to be listened from very close range only (desktop usage). The Rokits have a very good price/performance ratio. I consider them a very good value and buy.


 


  the above is my reply too, sorry for double! but how shall i go about connecting the XLR cables to my pc?


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I will now have posted this in all three "post your rig threads." Just moved into my college dorm (I'm a freshman) and got my gear unpacked. The amps had to stay home though...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41220277@N08/4954820816/sizes/l/in/photostream/


 


  nice but that keyboard like ruins it, no offense


----------



## jtaylor991

is that a cooler master haf 932 computer case? i'm doing another build soon and am thinking about getting one. is it really 12.7 inches UP TO the hard drives, enough to fit long vid cards?
  
  Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> My pc <3
> phenomII 940@3.5ghz
> 4gb Gskill DDR2800
> Biostar TA-GX128m
> ...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I couldn't stand having a soldering iron near my PC. Just BTW...
   
  That and my desk is wooden.
   
  Damn my Cmoy and lack of workbench. The kitchen counter begins to become less inviting each time.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How dare you. That is an IBM Model M, correct? I am a newly converted mechanical keyboard user. Razer BlackWidow is a hell of a bargain even if it is of questionable quality. XD


----------



## jtaylor991

yeah I'm gonna get the ultimate BlackWidow with backlighting (must have for me) when there's one in stock (goddammit!). i was talking about the looks of the old white-tannish keyboard mixed with shiny black stuff. minus the keyboard nice setup! put a blackwidow in there and that would be EPIC
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> yeah I'm gonna get the ultimate BlackWidow with backlighting (must have for me) when there's one in stock (goddammit!). i was talking about the looks of the old white-tannish keyboard mixed with shiny black stuff. minus the keyboard nice setup! put a blackwidow in there and that would be EPIC
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  I was just saying that "tannish keyboard" deserves him +100 internets. 
  The BlackWidows is great. Mechanical keyboards are a completely different experience. I am looking for excuses to type. 
  
   
  Edit:
  New pics of my rig will be posted as soon as I get my Asgard.
  All the shiny black and blue lights is cliche but nevertheless cool. I want to build a wooden PC case though...


----------



## MantisMU

This room is such a mess at the moment. I'm in between recording spaces so recording equipment has been jammed in including 15 acoustic panels (out of frame)!
   
  Hopefully I can post an after shot when we find a new recording space to move to. Keyboards, mics, stands, mbox, profire, cables etc all have to go! (I might keep the Xbox...)


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I do all my DIY work on my desk. It helps to be able to look at schematics and whatnot. I've had solder hit the glass, and it just wipes off. What's really tricky is when you get flux on the desk.
   
  I really need a bigger desk TBH. I'm going to clean up tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## thuantran

I have the same pair of Yamaha monitors, they're nice .


----------



## MantisMU

Yeah they had the flattest frequency response in that price range. It's funny, everything the salesman tried to push on me just sounded like consumer mini-system fare. Bloated bass, recessed mids, and a spiked top end. I said "those Yamaha's have the most uninteresting and flat sound out of everything you've shown me. I'll take 2 pairs."
   
  He seemed surprised. 
  
  Quote: 





thuantran said:


> I have the same pair of Yamaha monitors, they're nice .


----------



## thuantran

Quote: 





mantismu said:


> Bloated bass, recessed mids, and a spiked top end.


 
  Exactly what I think about other brands in this price range. I'm not a recording engineer, but I mostly listen to instrumental, orchestra and soft vocal music like folk, celtic style and similar, this speaker accurate frequency response and stereo imaging really shines. It does lack lower end for someone else but IMO you can fix that with a sub or some equalizer if you really need it. You can't really make speaker sounds better if it's muddy and veil in the first place, though.


----------



## andymodem

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What resolution is the monitor?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





andymodem said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 1920 x 1200 is I'm not mistaken


----------



## ford2




----------



## andymodem

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> 1920 x 1200 is I'm not mistaken


 


  Argh, way to small of a resolution for a 28" monitor. Guess I'll keep looking. Work has me way too spoiled with a 2560x1600 30" on my desk.


----------



## maverickronin

Yeah.  They hardly make any high resolution displays anymore.  All the ones that do exist are widescreen now anyways, and they're still too damn big with not enough resolution to go with their size, and they're ungodly expensive to boot.  That's why I'm still sticking to CRTs.  My main screen is a ViewSonic P225 22" CRT with 2048x1536 maximum resolution.
   
  Its main selling point is its price.  I got it for free because people seem to be allergic to CRTs these days...


----------



## Nebby

U2711 from dell has a 2650x1440 resolution 
   
  Aside from the obvious space required for a CRT, they also use much more power. Your ViewSonic P225 22" CRT draws 148W of power whereas my 27" draws ~60W (86W out of box).
   
  maverickronin: do you actually use your 22" @ 2048x1536? That quite a high pixel density!


----------



## maverickronin

I ever said there weren't _any _at all.  Just not _many_.
   
  That Dell has all 3 problems I listed.  Its widescreen, its expensive, and it has low pixel density.  At such a gigantic size I'd like see at least 3 times the pixel count.  The problem I have with LCDs is that you usually have to get something humongous to get a decent pixel count.  My "22 inch" CRT really only has a 19 1/2" viewable area.  The most resolution you're going to get at that size from a LCD is probably 1280x1024.  The whole bezel measures in at about 24".  There aren't even any 24" 4:3 LCDs on Newegg right now.  There are 2 NEC 21 inchers with the same resolution as my main CRT but the cheaper one is $3700!
   
  And in case you're wondering, I can't stand widescreen monitors because they just waste desk space.  Widescreen TVs are fine because that's what most of the content is in these days, but I watch that on my TV (which is also my 3rd monitor).  I do most of my work on my main CRT and I need all the resolution I can get for many tasks.
   
  EDIT"
   
  It doesn't matter to me that a LCD has a smaller volume than my CRT because I can't use that extra space for anything.  I can't put anything behind it because I won't be able to reach it and I certainly can't use the extra depth saved for more monitors because I don't have X-ray vision.  You're right about the power, but we're on an audio forum where sacrificing efficiency for fidelity is already the name of the game, so I'm prepared to pay that cost.
   
  And I do use my monitor at its maximum resolution all the time on the desktop.  It will probably be less if I'm playing a game though, since I play lots of older games that don't go that high and my video card isn't fast enough to keep up with that res on newer games.


----------



## vinnievidi




----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





mantismu said:


>


 

 Nice Axiom.  I used to have that, but I've recently replaced it with an Akai MPK25.  It's really nice to have the MPC-type pads in a controller form factor.


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





andymodem said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  You wouldn't want a TN from Hanns.G anyway if you've been using 30" IPSes.


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> And in case you're wondering, I can't stand widescreen monitors because they just waste desk space.


 


  Yeah, you're crazy


----------



## J.Pocalypse

To vinnievidi - I really like the simplicity of your rig. Almost has a bit of a dorm room vibe to it.


----------



## vinnievidi

Thanks.  My wife (an architect by trade) really likes minimalist scandinavian furniture (not Ikea stuff though) that juxtaposes bold primary colors with gloss white surfaces.  It's an aesthetic we picked up when living in Finland a couple years back.  It may look a little empty because we just moved into the current place and have tried to leave some floor space next to the shelves for tower speakers.   As for the simplicity of the rig... she picked the receiver out from a short list I gave her.  She absolutely hated the looks and size of my old setup (a Rotel RC1070 preamp and NAD C272 amp).  I guess it's the price you pay for being married and living in an apartment that doesn't have a man cave.  

  
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> To vinnievidi - I really like the simplicity of your rig. Almost has a bit of a dorm room vibe to it.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





vinnievidi said:


> Thanks.  My wife (an architect by trade) really likes minimalist scandinavian furniture (not Ikea stuff though) that juxtaposes bold primary colors with gloss white surfaces.  It's an aesthetic we picked up when living in Finland a couple years back.  It may look a little empty because we just moved into the current place and have tried to leave some floor space next to the shelves for tower speakers.   As for the simplicity of the rig... she picked the receiver out from a short list I gave her.  She absolutely hated the looks and size of my old setup (a Rotel RC1070 preamp and NAD C272 amp).  I guess it's the price you pay for being married and living in an apartment that doesn't have a man cave.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 
   
  Would you mind giving us a run down of the components in the pictures?


----------



## miyinan

Very nice setup and pics, mantismu.


----------



## Adda

It's kind of funny that my eight year old ThinkPad A30p has a 15.1" UXGA (1600x1200) IPS screen with 170 degree wiewing angle and that my new ThinkPad W510 has a 15.6" HD+ (1600x900) TN panel with fairly limited viewing angle.
  This may be kind of useless info, but I'm drunk, the x-mas dinner is served with red wine and danish people are still vikings by nature, so bare with me :-S
   
  Edit: Marry x-mas to all of you!


----------



## Chimera-se

^ LOL! Cheers, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## bbart4

(Only my 2nd post) Here's my desk clutter:


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





bbart4 said:


> (Only my 2nd post) Here's my desk clutter:


 

 What speakers are those?


----------



## bbart4

Adam A3x. Had Audio Engine 2 for a few years. They are good for a small size pair, but the Adams are just so much better.


----------



## JIGF

Thanks bart. Nice setup btw.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I really dig the tweeter section on the Adams.. How do they sound?


----------



## JIGF

Oh, and how exactly do you connect them? they don't seem to work the same way as a A2. You need two RCAs for each speaker?


----------



## bbart4

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Thanks bart. Nice setup btw.


 

 Thanks. Problem is, lurking here, I feel that I _need_ to test out more phones...
   


  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I really dig the tweeter section on the Adams.. How do they sound?


 
  Great midrange and highs. Treble is there, crisp and clear.I didn't get those from AE2 (admittedly for close to 1/3 the price AE2 is quite respectable). One issue with the AE is the muddy mid-high bass from those small woofers, whereas the Adam doesn't seem to "force" the bass tones that it can't handle. I auditioned a few inluding Dynaudio BM5MKII, used Adam A7 (older non-X model) and others. The Dynaudio is more expensive and with the rear port, it doesn't work for my setup. The used Adam 7 for similar price is really great but too big. If you're a bass head you may need a sub w/ the A3.
  
   


  Quote: 





jigf said:


> Oh, and how exactly do you connect them? they don't seem to work the same way as a A2. You need two RCAs for each speaker?


 
  Currently I use the included RCAs from the Burson pre-out (one each). You could make one a "master" so it controls the vol of the other, but I use the volume pot of the Burson anyway.


----------



## vinnievidi

I'm currently using a Denon DRA-CX3, which is a great, yet little known—at least little reviewed—receiver that Denon put out in a limited run two years ago.  The amp section is pretty nice: the 75+75 watt rating is pretty conservative and it doubles to 150+150 at 4 ohms.  Compared to the Rotel/NAD setup I had earlier, I guess you would describe the Denon as more polite and musical sounding.
   
  You can find better photos if it here: http://crave.cnet.co.uk/digitalmusic/photos-hands-on-with-denons-cx3-high-end-miniature-hi-fi-49293936/
   
  The speakers are an old pair of Polk Audio RT25i.  I've had these forever, even when owning other more expensive brands and models.  Thanks to a generous Christmas gift, I will be receiving a pair of KEF iQ70 floor standers in a week or two (depending on delivery) and the Polks will finally be retired.  Maybe I'll give them to a friend who is currently using these crappy Onkyo HTIB monstrosities as his mains.  The guy has more money than God but thinks that spending more than $500 for a AV receiver + 7 speakers + a subwoofer is too much.  I know everyone is different, with different interests and priorities, but he constantly complains that my system sounds better (even with the Polks).  I don't get it. 
   
  The turntable is a Technics SL-1200MK2 with a Grado Gold1 Cartridge.  I love the Technics for its ease of use, but my wife wants me to replace it with the Music Hall MMF2.2 — she loves the looks of the Ferrari red model.  I'm not too crazy about the Grado cartridge and will hopefully replace it soon with an Ortofon red, or something similar.
   
  On the computer end of the setup, I have a MacMini (2010 model) connected to 3 1TB LaCie drives and an airport express.  This is all controlled by an iPad. 
  
   
   

  
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jtaylor991

what iphone is that? and i just found this googling for this stand a few minutes ago, something to consider for your iPad: http://www.myibend.com/

  iBend XL would look nice with this, I believe 
  
  Quote: 





cal said:


> Using my iPad to control iTunes (via the Remote app) until I can afford a second monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulSyde

@Cal, I just noticed the fatlace and illest stickers.  I'm a big fan myself.  I have a Hellaflush Mazda 3 and I'm working on a slamming and tucking my BMW E30.


----------



## jtaylor991

it's a razer mamba i believe, as I have one. and how dare you, yes it IS worthy to have it's own stand!!!! it's a charging stand since it's wireless. it can be wired too, bypassing the stand, need for charging, and of course, wireless functionality, but IMO wireless is necessary for quick mouse movements etc because having the wire there adds a weird feeling of resistance whenever I move pretty much, and it gets annoying. i love how it's wireless is powerful enough to be gaming grade and the same speed as wired! sorry this post turned into a mini review 
  
  Quote: 





jschristian44 said:


> what razer mouse is that and why is it worthy to have it's own stand?  it looks like the deathadder i used to have, which was a fantastic mouse but i always got jacked in games because i was always staring at the blinking light on it.


----------



## jtaylor991

whre'd you get that wallpaper? I WANT IT!!!!
  
  Quote: 





peterman said:


> LOL... Do I win the most messy pc setup  ?!


----------



## varunjh

will be moving in a few months....first thing ill do is get a bigger table.


----------



## Jibbie

^^ looks like a needed improvement


----------



## RexAeterna

here's mine. can't see my rig since it's on the floor. i can't post pics worth crap so if someone fixes, that's cool.don't have to,but if someone does i greatly appreciate it.


        http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC00773.jpg


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> here's mine. can't see my rig since it's on the floor. i can't post pics worth crap so if someone fixes, that's cool.don't have to,but if someone does i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 1Jimmyneutron

I have an external HD with most all my CD's ripped in FLAC. My PC outputs USB to my an external DAC, then to a BSR EQ-3000 for fine tuning, then to my Little Dot 1+ amp. I only have 2 headphones: a pair of SONY MDR-V700 for when I listen here at my desk, and a pair of Dr. Dre Tours for my iPod on the go playback.
   
  Jimmy


----------



## SoulSyde

Looks like a nice clean, enjoyable setup.


----------



## Alcia

Same audio setup. New laptop!


----------



## ElectroNut

Seen a couple postings of your screens backlit with LEDs and also the desks.  Curious how youre all going about it?  Thinking about backlighting my desk one color and my iMac a different...


----------



## Somnambulist

You can buy ambient light kits from various places (eBay, Ikea), they're usually just LED strips in an acrylic tube that sticks to the back of the TV/monitor/furniture via little sticky pads like the ones that stick the Wii sensor on the TV (if you have a Wii). I have some on my TV for bias lighting but they're fun as a mood-enhancer too. Just google 'ambient lighting kit home tv' or something along those lines.


----------



## kebbin15

Here's my computer rig. )


----------



## J.Pocalypse

^That's a pretty creative use for some TV trays.


----------



## bannedman3




----------



## Jibbie

^^^ Thats like my dream set up (except I want the Antec 1200)


----------



## bannedman3

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> ^^^ Thats like my dream set up (except I want the Antec 1200)


 


  That is the Antec 1200


----------



## majestic12

^It's a really nice, clean setup.  Is that the mirror edition Lycosa?


----------



## mralexosborn

Big boys use the Razer BlackWidow. Ohhh these mechanical keys...


----------



## majestic12

^Can't argue with that one.  As ,uch as I would love to have a mechanical keyboard, all of my extra funds somehow get sucked into the headphone hobby instead... or the occasional bicycle gear.


----------



## bannedman3

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> ^It's a really nice, clean setup.  Is that the mirror edition Lycosa?


 

 Yep
   


  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Big boys use the Razer BlackWidow. Ohhh these mechanical keys...


 

 hahahaha way too extreme for me


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





bannedman3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Really you should try it. Don't "waste" your money on the ultimate edition. The normal one for $80 is great. It is fun to type and game. Heavy as hell though.
  After this I know I am going to be sticking with mechanical keys for life. I was over at my Grandparents house over Christmas and I was stuck using my Grandpa's Saitek Eclipse and Logitech G5, instead of my usual BlackWidow and DeathAdder. That was near torture.
  I got really lucky with the Deathadder. I just picked it at random and it fits my usage perfectly. Same with the keyboard. Not quite sure about the build quality but for now it's great.


----------



## bannedman3

Yeah I've been looking for a new keyboard,  and I'm not exactly liking the laptop-style spring keys on the lycosa,  If I can scrap together some extra money after I upgrade my PC I think I might get one, thanks for the suggestion!
   
  Deathadder is awesome


----------



## majestic12

I must agree that I love my Deathadder as well.  My keyboard is a tarantula, but I'll happily switch it out with a black widow some time down the road I think.


----------



## Pseudonyms

I enjoy my deathadder, but I don't think I would have bought it.  I recieved it as a gift from a friend, and I appreciate it, but I don't think its completely worth the money.


----------



## majestic12

I think mine cost about 33 dollars or something like that - definitely worth it!  My Tarantula was only $45 new!


----------



## revolink24

I just ordered a mouse from the new, as of yet unheard of guys, Mionix. It's fantastic. Beats the pants off of everything from Razer, Steelseries, Microsoft, and Logitech I've used.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I just ordered a mouse from the new, as of yet unheard of guys, Mionix. It's fantastic. Beats the pants off of everything from Razer, Steelseries, Microsoft, and Logitech I've used.


 


  The form factor certainly looks promising; it looks very ergonomical.


----------



## revolink24

It is quite ergonomical. I came from an MX revolution and this feels more comfortable to me.


----------



## monoethylene




----------



## niotio910

My desktop


----------



## monoethylene




----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> It is quite ergonomical. I came from an MX revolution and this feels more comfortable to me.


 


  Have you tried the SteelSeries Ikari? They look quite similar, and I don't like the changing lights or the 3 Sensitivity Changers on the side. But I do like the mouse wheel. 
   
  @niotio910, is your room really that colour? Pretty. And where's the mouse?


----------



## niotio910

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This picture I took in black and white. The mouse is next to the right speaker. It's a bluetooth mouse.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Have you tried the SteelSeries Ikari? They look quite similar, and I don't like the changing lights or the 3 Sensitivity Changers on the side. But I do like the mouse wheel.
> 
> @niotio910, is your room really that colour? Pretty. And where's the mouse?


 

 I have indeed. I was never all that fond of the Ikari though. I've used it a few times and while it wasn't bad it just didn't click with me.
   
  I leave the LEDs on my Mionix turned off much of the time.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Just got the Nuforce Icon-2 for Christmas and love it!  The speakers are Triangle Comete Es and they're super easy to drive (91db) - great for late night soft listening.  Senn Hd580's have been my trusty workhorse headphone for years.  The headphone output on the Nuforce is surprisingly good, so no need for a separate amp.  It's a modest yet totally satisfying computer listening system.


----------



## maximosa

@monoethylene - Really like your album art display - good job!


----------



## Blisse

Agreed. I just find it hard to find high resolution photographs of my album art.
   
  Are you not using a mousepad? And how's the Icon-2?


----------



## 11amaberry

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> ^That's a pretty creative use for some TV trays.


 


  The limitless possibilities TV trays provide never cease to amaze me ...


----------



## MatsudaMan

I've had the Icon-2 for about a week now and am really impressed.  It really is quite amazing what this little thing does.  The onboard dac is quite impressive, not quite as fluid as my v-dac but definitely as if not more detailed.  Just looking at the numbers of the amp (18 watts into 8 ohm/24 into 4 with 30 watt max/channel) doesn't sound like much, but with some efficient speakers, it sounds quite resolving.  The headphone amp sounds REALLY good with my Grados and pretty good with my Sennheisers.  I just can't believe that I have an all in one device of this quality for under 350 bucks.  God Bless America and free market capitalism!  JK!


----------



## rehabitat




----------



## BobSaysHi

Wow! That's stunning.
   
  I always imagined that the metalheads of the site would live in a messy environment.


----------



## rehabitat

Well thanks Bob.  I had just rearranged the space, hung some blinds and cleaned up the mess and dust, so I took it as a good opportunity to take some photos to share.  Normally my desk is a chaotic mess of paperwork and random items, so in reality I am true to the stereotype.
   
  Next time I'm going to take night shots of some spinning wax, but that's not quite appropriate for this thread...
   
  btw I like _some_ metal but I prefer to think of myself as musically omnivorous (c;  
  imho 99.9% of metal these days is as boring as bat-guano


----------



## myztikal47




----------



## grokit

myztikal47, you must spend a lot of time and bandwidth doing software updates, I know the feeling!


----------



## maximosa

@myztikal - Only 4 laptops?! Pfft...


----------



## myztikal47

Quote: 





grokit said:


> myztikal47, you must spend a lot of time and bandwidth doing software updates, I know the feeling!


 


  I know, sometimes it sucks, luckily I just have to check off all the boxes and hit update on the Macs.

  
  Quote: 





maximosa said:


> @myztikal - Only 4 laptops?! Pfft...


 

 I know you're being sarcastic, but on a serious note, there 2 more macbook pro's and 3 dell mini's not pictured there lol.


----------



## revolink24

> I know you're being sarcastic, but on a serious note, there 2 more macbook pro's and 3 dell mini's not pictured there lol.


 


  Is that a small apartment, or do you just keep all your computers in your bedroom? Either way I think I'm in love with it....


----------



## myztikal47

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> > I know you're being sarcastic, but on a serious note, there 2 more macbook pro's and 3 dell mini's not pictured there lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wish I had my own apartment, unfortunately that is just my room, eventually I have to start selling things off now that I graduated from college 2 weeks ago, I'm just being lazy right now lol.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

myztikal47 said:


>


 

 I got the same beyboaard, nice chair but i never understand the use of so many computer/monitor its a waste of money and space IMO.


----------



## jasonb

my couch side computer rig.


----------



## FallenAngel

I see 2 nice choices and 2 so-so ones - the amp and headphones are a great choice, but what's with the HP and light beer?!


----------



## jasonb

whats wrong with HP? i like it, and its running Linux which is lightweight so it works well. it works great for music. i'm not an Apple fan at all.
   
  i'm not a big beer drinker, so light beer for me.
  
  Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> I see 2 nice choices and 2 so-so ones - the amp and headphones are a great choice, but what's with the HP and light beer?!


----------



## grokit

Hey my HP has built-in optical audio out!
   

  Like a Mac y'know


----------



## McChickenz

My bad double tap.


----------



## McChickenz

Could someone tell me what these three screensavers are?
   
  #1
   




   
   
  #2
   




   
   
  #3
   




   
   
  EDIT... and the img tags aren't working....


----------



## aBathingGrape

haha i have the same computer! im working on getting an audio interface with an optical input to use that feature.


----------



## slaanco

Quote: 





mcchickenz said:


> Could someone tell me what these three screensavers are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 you mean wallpapers.
   
  the last one looks like of the NASA artistic impressions of AGN. Just use NASA AGN in google image search


----------



## McChickenz

Thank you, yes wallpapers.
   
  I've looked under every tag/keywood searches I can think of for those photos but to no avail


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mcchickenz said:


> Thank you, yes wallpapers.
> 
> I've looked under every tag/keywood searches I can think of for those photos but to no avail


 

 start here:
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/


----------



## leetmode

hey guys what are your thoughts on the Music Hall DAC 25.2? i did some searching and found one for $472 but i noticed they now have a newer version available (25.3), anyone know whats different on the newer version? should i go for the 25.3 or just get the 25.2 and maybe upgrade it in the future?


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





maximosa said:


> @monoethylene - Really like your album art display - good job!


 


  and I like that you have heard Neutral Milk Hotel )


----------



## maximosa

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Multi-thread references - this is blowing my mind


----------



## monoethylene

never..i am as multitasking as women ))


----------



## McChickenz

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks grokit! Didn't find the one I was looking for but found others that would suit.  Now if I could just find the other two...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





leetmode said:


> hey guys what are your thoughts on the Music Hall DAC 25.2? i did some searching and found one for $472 but i noticed they now have a newer version available (25.3), anyone know whats different on the newer version? should i go for the 25.3 or just get the 25.2 and maybe upgrade it in the future?






   
  I like the fact that it has a balanced tube output stage, it seems like a good value. According to Music Hall, "The upgrade was to the USB input which now accepts 24bit/96kHz signals.  The dac25.3 is natively compatible with Windows 7/Vista/XP/2000 and Mac OS X."


----------



## mr56k

Changing it up a bit.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Hey my HP has built-in optical audio out!
> 
> 
> Like a Mac y'know


 
  bnc>coaxial>usb>optical


----------



## jr41

My new computer based listening station, it changed quite a bit since last time:
   
​   
​   
​   
  Audio related gear in the pictures:
   
  Adam A3X Active Near Field Studio Monitor (just got these and they're fantastic, wonderful clear, detailed and big sound)
  Nuforce UDAC II (serving as a DAC and convenient volume control for the monitors and as the amp for my HD 25s)
  Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 25-1 II
  Little Dot MK IV SE and DAC_I


----------



## Jubei

Very nice. Would love to own a pair of Adams but realistically, I have no space on my PC desk even for these, thus am stuck with 2.1 PC speakers .... still using an ancient Altec Lansing 221.
  
  Quote: 





jr41 said:


> My new computer based listening station, it changed quite a bit since last time:
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


----------



## jr41

*@Jubei*
  Thanks. I got lucky with this desk, I saved it before it was about to be thrown out as I figured the two drawers would make perfect monitor stands


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> bnc>coaxial>usb>optical


 
   
  Thanks for sharing your opinion but there is no set ranking, it just depends on implementation. S/pdif, even optical, is better out of this HP than USB using iTunes through standard Windows audio. USB can be better than all forms of s/pdif if implemented the right way (asynchronous), or even worse than optical if implemented in an adaptive fashion. And don't forget the pro audio Firewire interfaces, they work very well also and are consistently ranked near the top.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But BNC connectors are coax.


----------



## flipdac

College rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  Hot Audio USB DAC on the way


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> bnc>coaxial>usb>optical


 

 Firewire >>>>


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Have fun... I'm guessing there must be zero bends in your optical cable then. Also like im about to tell the other guy BNC = TRUE 75ohm.
 a really quick look seems like most of these people agree with me that bnc is number one http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/classic-digital-inputs-ouputs-Aes-vs-Bnc-vs-Rca-vs-Toslink-Does-it-matter
 EDIT: from what I'm reading fire wire seems good too

  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 BNC = TRUE 75ohm just learned this not long ago

 I'm actually mad about this because kingwa won't switch out the usb for bnc anymore on the NFB-10WM. So now I'll have to use the spdif out on the digital interface


----------



## grokit

RCA coaxial can be 75ohm as well, and there are plenty of BNC-terminated coaxial cables and adapters out there that are not certified 75 ohm. It's the same cable with different connectors; 75 ohm is always desirable with coax, whether it has BNC or RCA termination. Yeah, one of my Toslink cables is real glass fiber.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





grokit said:


> RCA coaxial can be 75ohm as well, and there are plenty of BNC-terminated coaxial cables and adapters out there that are not certified 75 ohm. It's the same cable with different connectors; 75 ohm is always desirable with coax, whether it has BNC or RCA termination. Yeah, one of my Toslink cables is real glass fiber.


 

 This. It's just that many of the RCA connectors designed for coax are not 75 ohm. Some are.


----------



## FallenAngel

RCA by design cannot be 75 ohms, but it really REALLY doesn't matter as in 99% of commercial gear, a simple pair of wires (not 75 ohm coax) run from the connector to the PCB and the PCB traces certainly aren't 75 ohm. 
   
  Async vs Adaptive USB : whole other story.  Async USB is still not properly buffered or error-corrected (which should really have been done when drivers were written, but I'm an optimistic software engineer...)


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> RCA by design cannot be 75 ohms, but it really REALLY doesn't matter as in 99% of commercial gear, a simple pair of wires (not 75 ohm coax) run from the connector to the PCB and the PCB traces certainly aren't 75 ohm.
> 
> Async vs Adaptive USB : whole other story.  Async USB is still not properly buffered or error-corrected (which should really have been done when drivers were written, but I'm an optimistic software engineer...)


 

 *brain explodes*


----------



## grokit

That's weird, Blue Jeans sells the "Belden 1694A "Brilliance" precision digital video coaxial cable, a 75 ohm coax" with whichever connectors you want:
   
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm
   
  Maybe when they put the RCA connectors on they lose 75 ohm certification somehow, but I don't think so. There was all kinds of consternation on the HiFace threads regarding the scarcity of 75 ohm RCA/BNC & BNC/RCA adapters, but they were available. One of those two kinds of adapters is much harder than the other to find in 75 ohm though.


----------



## Baird GoW

believe what you want... I've bought 75ohm rca's to make cables with but I know that they really weren't 75ohm. Since the connectors say they are 75ohm BJC can say they are...

 edit: Also my friend got a hiface and says it was a flavor of the month... kinda like I fell for the flavor of the month (was actually about a year) saying that the DAC makes more difference than the amp which I now see definitely isn't true...  This is just his and my opinion though


----------



## grokit

How on Earth can they get away with that!


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> RCA by design cannot be 75 ohms, but it really REALLY doesn't matter as in 99% of commercial gear, a simple pair of wires (not 75 ohm coax) run from the connector to the PCB and the PCB traces certainly aren't 75 ohm.
> 
> Async vs Adaptive USB : whole other story.  Async USB is still not properly buffered or error-corrected (which should really have been done when drivers were written, but I'm an optimistic software engineer...)


 

 Well, when you consider things like Canare RCAPs (used on those Blue Jeans Cables), the difference is infinitesimally negligible. True 75 ohms, as some like to call it, really isn't different from something that is _functionally_ 75 ohms.


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





grokit said:


> How on Earth can they get away with that!


 


  Because it doesn't matter in the slightest. Just like the whole BNC/RCA/USB/1394/Optical thing.


----------



## ford2

So glad that a few are starting to realise that 95% of the audio industry is built on myths.
   
  What is strange is that some can hear a difference between them.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





ford2 said:


> So glad that a few are starting to realise that 95% of the audio industry is built on myths.
> 
> What is strange is that some can hear a difference between them.


 


  or so they say... for a while I really thought I was apart of that group but really it should be whatever sounds best to you.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

anetode said:


> Because it doesn't matter in the slightest. Just like the whole BNC/RCA/USB/1394/Optical thing.


 

 Just like every DAC its only digital so they all sound the same.


----------



## FallenAngel

Well, "the whole BNC/RCA/USB/1394/Optical thing" actually does matter - there are drastically different protocols there - you can perhaps group together "BNC/RCA - both coax S/PDIF and Optical TosLink as it's also S/PDIF", but USB and 1394 are considerably different implementations...


----------



## grokit

^ What FA said.


----------



## ford2

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Well, "the whole BNC/RCA/USB/1394/Optical thing" actually does matter - there are drastically different protocols there - you can perhaps group together "BNC/RCA - both coax S/PDIF and Optical TosLink as it's also S/PDIF", but USB and 1394 are considerably different implementations...


 


  Using the same source/same dac and connecting via all of the above with a bit perfect signal should result in the same sound.
   
  If not then something is amiss with the gear or your ears.


----------



## grokit

I would add that optical is arguably the most jitter-prone of the s/pdif protocols, but it is completely isolated from noise electrically.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Can we get back on topic please?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote: 





ford2 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> fallenangel said:
> ...


 


  Absolutely not.  The implementation of the digital receiver in the DAC, along with the implementation of the digital source can and do affect the signal.


----------



## FallenAngel

Yes, to make up for it, I'll have photos of my new setup uploaded tonight 
  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Can we get back on topic please?


----------



## Pseudonyms

Got myself a new camera. 
   

   
  I need to clean up


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





pseudonyms said:


> Got myself a new camera.


 

 Nice rubik's cubes.


----------



## pocketrocket

Pseydonyms, such hueg floorstanding speakers yet a much smaller subwoofer for them?


----------



## Pseudonyms

Well the floor speakers could be used with or without the sub. I normally don't use the sub, but if I'm making music I use it on occasion.


----------



## celcius

Some very nice setups in here


----------



## RexAeterna

i cleaned up and decided to bi-amp my speakers. much better control between high and low frequencies. also tried cleaning up my case.

 whole set-up
  http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC00842.jpg

 front view. my kenwood kr-720 powering the highs and my sansui 5000x powering the lows of my speakers:
  http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC00851.jpg

 inside my rig. i tried some cleaning. i guess i did alright. 
  http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC00845.jpg

 pic of case i use.
  http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC00803.jpg

 can fix if want. it doesn't matter to me really. i would fix it but it always mess up when i try for some reason :/


----------



## grokit

Couldn't resist, redneck computer cooling system:
   

   
   
  And an Apple laptop:
   

   
  More "redneck engineering" here...


----------



## matthewh133

^ hahaha love it!
   
  P.S. please post that on a computer modders forum. I would love to see their reactions.


----------



## s002wjh

alot cool pc here


----------



## revolink24

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## maverickronin

I like that alot.


----------



## Aastii

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> ^ hahaha love it!
> 
> P.S. please post that on a computer modders forum. I would love to see their reactions.


 


  lmao I am active in computer forums, moderator on one of the larger ones and they are some awesome pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't post my full current setup, no motherboard at the moment, been with Asus for nearly 2 months now (28 days my arse), so have a case with hard drives + PSU + DVD drive and just boxes sat inside my case at the moment. Best I can do for now:
   

   

   
  Full specs once it is back in working order:
   
  Asus M4A79XTD EVO
  AMD Phenom II 720BE, quad core @3.2GHz
  2 x 2 GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz
  XFXHD5770 @1200/1000
  eVGA GTX 260 Physx/Folding
  Samsung F3 500GB main drive
  520GB storage
  Corsair TX850W
  Corsair Obsidian 700D
   
  Unsure on soundcard at the moment, in the market for a new one, 
   
  That was a couple weeks back, transferring what I could into my new case. You can see in one of the pics my video card boxes in the corner


----------



## revolink24

I love the obsidian cases. When it comes time to move on from my P182, I'll probably get one.


----------



## Makenshi

lol out of town atm but here's two crappy pics I took way back when on my iPhone






   
  EVGA Classified 3-Way SLI
  i7-920 @ 4.1ghz
  3 x 2 GB Corsair  Dominators C8D 1600MHz
  Corsair HX1000W
  Corsair Obsidian 800D
  Sapphire 5970 @975/1150
  3x 640 GB WD Cavier Black in Raid0
  Logitech Z-680 5.1 Speaker Systems
  Logitech G15 Keyboard
  Logitech G500 Mouse
  2 Dell and 1 Samsung monitor, only the center one is IPS though.
   
   
  lol I feel like I should be paid by logitech and corsair everytime I post my pc....
   
  edit: wow just realized I could have pointed to my sig instead of listing every part....


----------



## revolink24

No headphones!? What has the world come to?


----------



## 11amaberry

Quote: 





grokit said:


> More "redneck engineering" here...


 


  LOL I'm stealing that link thankyou


----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## reiserFS




----------



## Makenshi

Well, my HP-910 broke so I'm still awaiting AD700 for replacement, and HJE900 is around my ears as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  ES7 is on the very top so probably didn't make it into the pic


----------



## thuantran

@reiserFS: Nanoha, Azunyan, Sonic Hybrid Orchestra...


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





thuantran said:


> @reiserFS: Nanoha, Azunyan, Sonic Hybrid Orchestra...


 

 I'm gettin' behind the times.  I only recognized Nanoha...


----------



## thuantran

If I strain my eyes there're more that I can recognize in his room like Clannad Tomoyo, Hayate... I know the series under and near the Sonic Hybrid Orchestra covers, too but forgot the series name as it wasn't to my taste. Funny though, as my room is devoid of any of anime related goods.


----------



## maverickronin

I've got posters with Kino (no Tabi), (Shakugan no) Shana, and Suzumiya Haruhi but no other goods.
   
  And my room's way to much of a mess to post any pics.


----------



## reiserFS

Sharp eyes you've got there! Always nice to see a fellow listener of SHO. Those are signed by him by the way, great guy to talk with.
  
  Quote: 





thuantran said:


> @reiserFS: Nanoha, Azunyan, Sonic Hybrid Orchestra...


----------



## Makenshi

Don't forget the hatsune miku sitting right on top of his desk.
  Some of you must have really good eyesight because I still don't see tomoyo and when I first saw Hayate I thought that's fmp and air lol
  wait did we just threadjack?


----------



## FallenAngel

Well that's certainly a little unnerving...


----------



## SoulSyde

Here's my "portable" computer rig.
   
  EEE PC → ESI Dr. DAC Nano → Arrow 12HE 3G → HD 600, Pro 750, SR225i


----------



## manaox2

Quote: 





			
				reiserFS said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 


   
  Nice. What monitor are those?


----------



## .Sup

looks like something from HP


----------



## J.Pocalypse

SoulSyde, is that the 901? Are you bringing around an external HDD?


----------



## reiserFS

HP w2207h, out of production. Your best bet is eBay.
  
  Quote: 





manaox2 said:


> Nice. What monitor are those?


----------



## thuantran

I think some newer LCD panels from HP also have the same style as that, or get an Apple Cinema display, the style is somewhat similar but you'll get much better image quality with IPS panel and a hole in your wallet (ouch). I hate the glass finish on LCD though, looks how it causes glares, the old style is actually better, Apple Cinema display is matte finish.
   
  BTW did Makenshi and FallenAngel made me into a freak with their comments? Tomoyo is there on the same row as Hayate, the furthest back. And if you count Hatsune Miku, Angel Beats Yuri is there too .


----------



## rehabitat

That's a well thought out transportable rig.  Compact but quite powerful (c;
   
  How do you like the eeepc?  I am considering the eeebox1501 or future successor as the hub of a home theater system.  Different I know, but along similar lines.  Never owned any asus gear.
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Here's my "portable" computer rig.
> 
> EEE PC → ESI Dr. DAC Nano → Arrow 12HE 3G → HD 600, Pro 750, SR225i


----------



## grokit

Asus has been gaining mucho market share lately...


----------



## SoulSyde

@ *J.Pocalypse* and *rehabitat*,
   
  It's a 1000HA with a 160GB HD.  Here's the really cool part.  I use J. River Media Center on all of my PCs.  My main desktop is my J. River *Library Server*.  The netbook can access my entire media library via my home network, so I don't have to keep a single song on the netbook.
   
  Since I had the netbook, the software and the Arrow amp already I only needed to add the Dr. DAC Nano and it gave me the opportunity to listen to my entire music library from anywhere in the house.
   
  Despite the fact that ASUS was kind of a "joke" brand when I purchased this laptop, I have been VERY pleased with it's performance and durability.  I would definitely purchase another ASUS product - I'm really psyched about their upcoming tablet.


----------



## rehabitat

Very nice, thanks for the feedback


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I've owned 2 Eee PCs [ 701 4G and 1201N ], and IMHO, they're rock solid. The 701 4G I bought first, still works like a champ to this day, being over 4 years old. While their specs may not be the most impressive, they can sure do a lot with using minimal power.


----------



## reiserFS

Don't worry, we're all nerds here.
  Quote: 





thuantran said:


> I think some newer LCD panels from HP also have the same style as that, or get an Apple Cinema display, the style is somewhat similar but you'll get much better image quality with IPS panel and a hole in your wallet (ouch). I hate the glass finish on LCD though, looks how it causes glares, the old style is actually better, Apple Cinema display is matte finish.
> 
> BTW did Makenshi and FallenAngel made me into a freak with their comments? Tomoyo is there on the same row as Hayate, the furthest back. And if you count Hatsune Miku, Angel Beats Yuri is there too .


----------



## FallenAngel

As promised, my current computer setup (and yes, it's my primary setup).
   

   
  Computer:
  Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 3.88 GHz (485 x 8)
  Gigabyte P35-DS3L Motherboard
  4GB (2x 2GB) G.Skill 8500CL5 RAM @ 1:1 (485 MHz: 5:6:6:18 timings)
  eVGA 8800GT Graphics card with AC cooler
  30" HP LP3065 IPS LCD (yes, it's big and yes, I love it)
  All on great air cooling, with no noticeable noise from 1m distance (distance of my head from computer)
   
  Gaming sound:
  Modded X-Fi XtremeMusic S/PDIF output -> Audio-GD Sparrow -> DT770Pro/80
   
  Music sound (always changing):
  DIY Balanced Power Supply
  XtremeMusic S/PDIF
  Whatever DAC I'm using (currently it's actually a cheap USB AlienDAC until I get the TwistedPearAudio Buffalo2 finished)
  Dynahi
  Grado HP2 or Sennheiser HD650
   
  Speakers:
  DIY Integrated GainClone
  4 power supplies, all dual regulated
  MINT preamp (LME47920 + 2x BUF634)
  LM3886 GainClone
  Integrated Maxed-out AlienDAC
  Harbeth HL-P3ES-2 speakers


----------



## matchuk28

heres mine:


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





matchuk28 said:


> heres mine:


 

 Wallpaper plx!


----------



## oliphillips

Quote:


aaron909 said:


>


 
   
  I've read through most of this thread and this setup still gets me glaring in awe. I wish I could find a desk like that!


----------



## Rasmutte

myztikal47 said:


>




Comfy chair?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





oliphillips said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally I've read through most of this thread and this setup still gets me glaring in awe. I wish I could find a desk like that!


 


  Check ikea. I'm not sure that specific model is still available, new. Perhaps you could settle for the Fredrik, with some shelving. Or, maybe you could find something second hand. I consider myself quite lucky that I found my Jerker in such good shape with the swiveling shelves.


----------



## MrJohnny

please Excuse my Photo Quality. I need to get a Card reader for my camera. and this of a cellphone.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I don't think the monitor is very ergonomic at that height, my neck hurts just looking at it but the shelf it's on does look adjustable.


----------



## leetmode

heres my setup, nothing as good as a lot of the stuff i've seen here though but i'm happy with it so far. KRK Rokit 5s with a Rokit10S connected via XLR, however i have the speakers connected to my computer via the headphone jack on the mobo which i think is messing up the sound quality. i'm thinking about getting a DAC in the near future, i was looking at Music Halls 25.2 or 25.3, from the reviews i've read people seem to be very happy with it but i'm wondering if its really worth the money, what do you guys think? also, do you guys have any tips on how else i could improve the sound quality? i have a good amount of songs in FLAC but most of my music is 320kbs mp3.


----------



## grokit

The 25.3 seems very reasonable for an upsampling DAC with a balanced tube output stage, I've been eying that one myself.


----------



## leetmode

Quote: 





grokit said:


> The 25.3 seems very reasonable for an upsampling DAC with a balanced tube output stage, I've been eying that one myself.


 


  hey grokit i just noticed you had responded to me last time, not sure how i missed that but thanks! you mentioned before that the difference between the 25.2 and 25.3 is just the USB upgrade, however i was planning on using optical, wouldn't that be better since there would be less interference? please correct me if i'm wrong.
   
  i might be able to get a 25.2 used at a really good price so i was thinking it might be better to get that instead and use the money saved for upgrades...


----------



## grokit

Well on the surface if you aren't going to use the USB then I would say the 25.2. Another argument in favor of the 25.2, looking at the specs for both, is that the tube output stage may only apply to the SE outputs on the 25.3, where they don't seem to make that distinction with the 25.2. More research is needed to find out what is really going on here if a _balanced _tube output stage is desirable to you:
   

 [size=small]electro-harmonix 6922 tube single-ended (rca) output[/size]
 [size=small]solid-state differential balanced output[/size]
  vs.

 Electro-Harmonix 6922 tube output


----------



## SoulSyde

@leetmode, Rokits are great.  One of my favorite sounding monitors to date.


----------



## oliphillips

Quote: 





leetmode said:


> heres my setup, nothing as good as a lot of the stuff i've seen here though but i'm happy with it so far. KRK Rokit 5s with a Rokit10S connected via XLR, however i have the speakers connected to my computer via the headphone jack on the mobo which i think is messing up the sound quality. i'm thinking about getting a DAC in the near future, i was looking at Music Halls 25.2 or 25.3, from the reviews i've read people seem to be very happy with it but i'm wondering if its really worth the money, what do you guys think? also, do you guys have any tips on how else i could improve the sound quality? i have a good amount of songs in FLAC but most of my music is 320kbs mp3.


 
   
  Nice man, great start!
   
  I have just got a pair of Rokits myself and been looking into getting a DAC with balanced outputs too. I have so far come across the Cambridge Audio DacMagic. It is the cheapest one (£200), that is getting good reviews that does the job. Let me know if you find any other good options. I made a thread asking for info about USB DAC's with balanced outputs but not got many suggestions so far.


----------



## maverickronin

Don't know how the currency conversions will go, but the LD DAC I might be worth a look.  Never heard it.  Just know it exists.


----------



## matthewh133

I have the same thing atm. I have no way of connecting my new Rokit RP6 into my PC. Was thinking of using an Audio-GD FUN. That way I could use it for speakers as well as headphones. Would have to go RCA out to your sub, then however you wished into your monitors. Not balanced but I have spoken to a user here using the FUN + Earth OPA with the RP6 and he loves it.


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> I have the same thing atm. I have no way of connecting my new Rokit RP6 into my PC. Was thinking of using an Audio-GD FUN. That way I could use it for speakers as well as headphones. Would have to go RCA out to your sub, then however you wished into your monitors. Not balanced but I have spoken to a user here using the FUN + Earth OPA with the RP6 and he loves it.


 


  a good cheap way of connecting them with balanced outputs is the emu 0404 usb.  its only about $200 (it can be found for less on amazon).  it has optical in and out, 1/4" headphone jack out, and balanced trs outputs.  its also a recording interface with midi connections


----------



## KingStyles

My current setup.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've got a recording interface with midi outputs already (mbox 2 mini). I really want an all in one unit that can be used with my headphones also, so that's why the FUN caught my eye. It's a great headphone unit and apparently sounds awesome with the Rokit series monitors. Thank you for the suggestion though


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I had the EMU 0404 usb and DacMagic is miles better with the Rokits.


----------



## publicholiday

how about the new NFB-12 from audio gd? would it sound good with Rokits?


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> how about the new NFB-12 from audio gd? would it sound good with Rokits?


 

 Possibly, but I believe the NFB-12's chip is on the warm side, which would effect the sound of the monitors. The FUN + Earth OPA is a neutral sounding combination. Depends what your tastes/uses are I guess.


----------



## .Sup

I would go balanced with KRKs.


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *oliphillips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... I have so far come across the Cambridge Audio DacMagic. It is the cheapest one (£200), that is getting good reviews that does the job. Let me know if you find any other good options. I made a thread asking for info about USB DAC's with balanced outputs but not got many suggestions so far.


 

 The XDA-1 from Emotiva looks good too.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I would go balanced with KRKs.


 

 What exactly is the benefit from balanced? I don't fully understand I don't think.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  less noise, especially over longer cable runs


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm assuming I shouldn't really have too many issues if the cables only needed to go less than a meter to the DAC?


----------



## publicholiday

how to get the best sound of KRK?


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  i hope to own the dacMagic someday.  as of right now im 19 and a broke college student


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  that day is not far. Finish school, get a good job and buy as many as you need or want


----------



## haveblue




----------



## grokit

Nice clean setup haveblue, congrats! What on earth is that under your left monitor? It looks important!


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Nice setup and nice flashlights! What sub is that too?


----------



## leetmode

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Well on the surface if you aren't going to use the USB then I would say the 25.2. Another argument in favor of the 25.2, looking at the specs for both, is that the tube output stage may only apply to the SE outputs on the 25.3, where they don't seem to make that distinction with the 25.2. More research is needed to find out what is really going on here if a _balanced _tube output stage is desirable to you:
> 
> 
> [size=small]electro-harmonix 6922 tube single-ended (rca) output[/size]
> ...


 

 thanks for the info, i did some searching and according to forum member 'Skylab' the tube output stage works only with the SE outputs while the solid state works for the balanced. (post #51 and #53)
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/401281/music-hall-dac25-2-tube-balanced-usb-dac/45
   
  in that thread people have said both the tube (if you change the stock tube) and SS output sound great. i remember reading that balanced is the way to go but i'll be trying both anyway to see what sounds better to me. i don't mind that the balanced output isn't tubed, but what could i gain from it if it were? (sorry for the noob questions lol)
   
   


  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> @leetmode, Rokits are great.  One of my favorite sounding monitors to date.


 


  thanks! i'm really happy with them, i used to own some M-Audio AV-40s before (which i thought were amazing), then i got the Rokits after i put together my current PC and i realized i didn't know crap! i find my self grinning every time i listen to music lol.

  
  Quote: 





oliphillips said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thank you! ill give the DacMagic a look as well, read a lot of good stuff about it, i'm kinda sold on the Music Hall since i might be able to get one for around the DacMagic price so i think ill go for that one first.
   
  edit: forgot to mention im planning on going optical but if and when i get the 25.2 i can giving you my opinions on how it works via USB if you want.
   

  
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Don't know how the currency conversions will go, but the LD DAC I might be worth a look.  Never heard it.  Just know it exists.


 
  Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> I have the same thing atm. I have no way of connecting my new Rokit RP6 into my PC. Was thinking of using an Audio-GD FUN. That way I could use it for speakers as well as headphones. Would have to go RCA out to your sub, then however you wished into your monitors. Not balanced but I have spoken to a user here using the FUN + Earth OPA with the RP6 and he loves it.


 

 thanks for the suggestions guys, will give all of these a look.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





leetmode said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Thanks for the clarification on the 25.2/3, I had a feeling that they just didn't mention the difference in the 25.2 description, just a sin of omission lol. As far as your situation goes it's all about preference, but I am looking to add some tube flavor to offset the balanced SS speaker amp that I've dedicated to my HE-6 system. But if your amp is SE or tube then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DigitalDirect




----------



## Geruvah

leetmode said:


> thanks for the info, i did some searching and according to forum member 'Skylab' the tube output stage works only with the SE outputs while the solid state works for the balanced. (post #51 and #53)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/401281/music-hall-dac25-2-tube-balanced-usb-dac/45
> 
> ...





 


Stereophile put DACMagic and the Music Hall head to head. DACMagic won. http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-hall-dac252-da-processor-page-2


----------



## XxATOLxX

I just got KRK Rokit 6's, I've heard them on several occasions and thought they've sounded great but I couldn't get over the really ugly yellow drivers. Then I found these at Guitar Center last night: KRK RP6-G2's with a glossy Ferrari grey paintjob.


----------



## oliphillips

^^Sweet looks awesome man. I just got a pair of the ferrari grey too, really like them. Can't wait to get them all set up with a new pc!
   
  How have you got them set up, what soundcard or dac and cables, etc? What stands are you using?


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I also saw the Ferrari RP6's and am tempted to get them, but not sure if I really should be spending $300 now. I just don't know how long the sale will last on them before they go back up to $400+


----------



## mralexosborn

At $150 they are so tempting! 
   
  How do they sound in comparison to speakers like Audioengine A2's?


----------



## rehabitat

I think I have mistaken this for ANOTHER speaker thread


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote: 





oliphillips said:


> ^^Sweet looks awesome man. I just got a pair of the ferrari grey too, really like them. Can't wait to get them all set up with a new pc!
> 
> How have you got them set up, what soundcard or dac and cables, etc? What stands are you using?


 
   
   
  I'm running them from an EMU-0404 and then to AV selector that lets me switch between the headphone amplifier or the speakers. I'm just using cheapo cables on everything.
  

  
  Quote: 





			
				Lazerboy2000 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also saw the Ferrari RP6's and am tempted to get them, but not sure if I really should be spending $300 now. I just don't know how long the sale will last on them before they go back up to $400+


 

 That's a really good price. I paid $400 for the pair.


----------



## mralexosborn

They are $150 on Musician's Friend! The Ferrari grey ones that is.


----------



## Timestretch

This is my college-male-living-at-home setup - please forgive the condition of things; I had a sort of party last night and haven't completely cleaned yet:


----------



## .Sup

nice man cave there Timestretch


----------



## revolink24

mralexosborn said:


> They are $150 on Musician's Friend! The Ferrari grey ones that is.




Yeah, but per speaker, so you'll be buying two.


----------



## leetmode

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 still saving a 100 bucks, sounds good to me, in fact i paid 150 for the rokit 5s which makes me feel like an ass now lol


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nevermind. This whole thing, wow.


----------



## haveblue

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Nice clean setup haveblue, congrats! What on earth is that under your left monitor? It looks important!


 

 It's an octohedron piece by these guys: http://www.blakestreetglass.com
  Parents received it as a gift and gave it to me.
   


  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Nice setup and nice flashlights! What sub is that too?


 

 Jetbeam M1X and a Wicked Laser Arctic 
   
  Sub is a Polk PSW202. It's used more as an ottoman than anything else.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

My computer "rig" as of last summer:
   

   
  The monitor is really the star; it's an IBM T221 - a 22.2", 3840x2400 IPS LCD.  I had to replace half my computer to get it working in Windows 7 as a single monitor (using Eyefinity - I'm using two DVi inputs although it can take one or four as well).  Then I sold the computer to buy a Thinkpad for travel, and the T221's sitting in storage.    I won't ever sell it though, at least until I can get another monitor with 204 ppi.
   
  The speakers are Klipsch KG 2s - they're good but not that great, actually - even when properly positioned.  I eventually traded them to my dad (for more practical for the desktop Klipsch B-2s), as he likes how these look more than how they sound (me too).  The bigger KG 4s, on the other hand, are excellent.
   
  The amp is great though - a Carver TFM-15CB.  I actually have three.  This is the best of them, at least as far as the meters go.  The gain controls are great, as I can use them without a preamp.  Eventually I think I'm going to get rid of all of them though.  I like the reliability, power, and low-impedance stability of Adcoms more.


----------



## haveblue

Nice Logitech G9. I had one but then the stupid thing broke. It would randomly double click whenever I hit left click.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Nice Logitech G9. I had one but then the stupid thing broke. It would randomly double click whenever I hit left click.


 


  Huh, that sucks.  Mine's still working great, although for anything except gaming I prefer the Trackpoint on my Thinkpad.  I can't go back to normal mice though, with the instantaneous sensitivity adjustment.  I hate the scroll wheel and middle button though, as I'm sure everyone else does.  The free-spinning thing is nice, but not enough to make up for how bad the wheel is in the stepped mode, or the bad button.
   
  I guess I should add that the finish is flaking off of the shorter cover, which I prefer.  I can't feel it though, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## haveblue

Man I LOVED that spinning scroll wheel.
   
  I kind of want this though....even though I don't really game. I just want it for the heck of it.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

That's a custom body for the G9's guts, I take it?


----------



## haveblue

No, it's completely different.
  http://www.amazon.com/Cyborg-R-T-Gaming-Mouse/dp/B003CP0BHM


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Ah.  Well, they certainly copied aspects of the G9 design.  Before "Borg"ing it, that is.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> The monitor is really the star; it's an IBM T221 - a 22.2", 3840x2400 IPS LCD.  I had to replace half my computer to get it working in Windows 7 as a single monitor (using Eyefinity - I'm using two DVi inputs although it can take one or four as well).  Then I sold the computer to buy a Thinkpad for travel, and the T221's sitting in storage.    I won't ever sell it though, at least until I can get another monitor with 204 ppi.


 

 Good lord. How'd you get your hands on one of those?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





xxatolxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 You'll hate me for this.  I found them at the Michigan State University surplus store for $300 each.  They had two left, and one with a cracked screen for $50.  I bought all three (there was at least one more that had already sold) when I came back two days later, after researching about them and finding what they really were.
   
  I sold one of them for $1000, and the broken one with it for $100 more.  I kept the better one for myself, of course.  
   
  I also bought a Sony GDM-FW900 for $75 there.  I regret selling that later, although it was too big for my desk.
   
  Usually all they have (display-wise) is crappy overpriced 15" LCDs and CRTs, although sometimes gems like those IBMs and Trinitrons show up.  I don't think any more of the T221s will be found though, because I think just a handful of them were used by the radiology department (probably for the walk-in "fat person" MRI machine).  They do get 1080i projectors all the time though, at great prices (but usually in need of expensive new lamps rather soon).


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Man I LOVED that spinning scroll wheel.
> 
> I kind of want this though....even though I don't really game. I just want it for the heck of it.


 

 That mouse looks a bit like the Batmobile.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Batmouse?


----------



## dfkt

Ratmouse.


----------



## matthewh133

> That mouse looks a bit like the Batmobile.


 
  Bahaha


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Ratmobile.


----------



## revolink24

blackbeardben said:


> My computer "rig" as of last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nice Model M (I think.) Very IBM heavy workspace you've got there.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It is a Model M - date of assembly, January 14, 1987 - ten days after I was born (that's why I picked it).  It's one of the ones without indicator lights - which I love because keyboard lights really annoy me.  It's very clean - a refurb with only light use or new old stock, I can't remember which.
   
  I do very much like the IBM theme - I just wish I could've gotten my Thinkpad to play nice with the T221 before I had to leave it behind in the US.  I'll probably be building a new desktop - perhaps with an Eyefinity 6 card to get the T221 working at 41 Hz at 3840x2400 (if I can; it needs four single-link DVI connections to do that) - when I get back to the States.  Otherwise, I might have to build up a dedicated workstation with a Matrox card to use it at full res.  That'd be a pity though, since I want to see Crysis run well at that resolution...
   
  I also want to see what it takes to get Linux spanning like Eyefinity (and Windows XP) can do.  I love Ubuntu and its GUI, although I'll have a need for Windows in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo




----------



## zlobby

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> My computer "rig" as of last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That monitor is insane.  How much did it cost you?


----------



## ZorgDK

Quote: 





timestretch said:


> This is my college-male-living-at-home setup - please forgive the condition of things; I had a sort of party last night and haven't completely cleaned yet:


 

  
  Like your cave, nice with two screens. And that chair looks comfy!


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





zlobby said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I made about $400 while getting it, actually, when it was all said and done!  The price I paid was $300.  New this model was around $7000.

 I posted details about how I got it earlier in the thread:
  
  Quote: 





			
				BlackbeardBen said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Basically, I _could_ sell it and get the 30" monitor of my choice, but I'd rather not.  It's too awesome to get rid of.  I'll upgrade when I can get a 30" 7680x4800 OLED display with a 240 Hz refresh rate!  After that, just give me virtual reality...


----------



## ZorgDK

> After that, just give me virtual reality...


 
   
  Lol. I wonder what happened to virtual reality. I remember back at computer expos in the 90's there were always these big machines where you wore a helmet and a glove. Too bad that didn't kick off.


----------



## dfwallace

obobskivitch,,,
   
  Did you try your Rokit speakers spread further apart? Just curious....


----------



## Xpresser

No major audio hardware as of yet. I will be ordering a PA2V2 & a pair of ATH-M50's soon though. I've been into building computers for a long time now (here is a slideshow of one of my builds http://bit.ly/dp3p2y click on center of first pic to enable captions) and just recently have been bitten by the audio bug. The monitor is on a 3 pivot wall mount and can be pushed back against the wall or out as it is in this pic for gaming. I no longer have the wireless router on the wall as I found out it provided zero difference in home coverage.
   



   
*Intel E8500 @4.10GHz OC / ASUS P5Q Deluxe P45 / 8 GB Mushkin Ascent XP2-8500 DDR2 1066 @ 1095 OC / Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC / PC Power & Cooling 750w / 2x WD6400AAKS 640GB HDD's / Thermalright Ultima-90 CPU HSF / X-Fi XtremeGamer Audio / Logitech Z-2300 Speakers (Klipsch 4.1 ProMedia 400w speakers died after 10 yrs) / Sennheiser HD 212Pro / Grado SR60 / Plantronics Audio 510 / Antec 900 Case / LG L227WTG 22" 2ms LCD / Logitech G11 Keyboard / Logitech G25 Wheel / CoolerMaster Sentinel Advance Laser 5600 dpi Gaming Mouse / Saitek X45 Flight System / Win 7 64-bit & XP Pro 32-bit (Dual Boot)*


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> No major audio hardware as of yet. I will be ordering a PA2V2 & a pair of ATH-M50's soon though. I've been into building computers for a long time now (here is a slideshow of one of my builds http://bit.ly/dp3p2y click on center of first pic to enable captions) and just recently have been bitten by the audio bug. The monitor is on a 3 pivot wall mount and can be pushed back against the wall or out as it is in this pic for gaming. I no longer have the wireless router on the wall as I found out it provided zero difference in home coverage.


 


  Beautiful rig. The pivoting stand is a brilliant idea, but only if you have the necessary gaming hardware. I love the steering wheel there.


----------



## aangen

Is it just me or do a lot of these setups look like students living at home sorta thangs? Or do wives only offer small rooms to their husbands for such pursuits?


----------



## Greg121986

Here is mine. Don't worry, the Plantronics headset has been replaced.  I included a pic of my view, since not all computer spaces are cramped and saddening.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





aangen said:


> Is it just me or do a lot of these setups look like students living at home sorta thangs? Or do wives only offer small rooms to their husbands for such pursuits?


 

 43 years old and living in my own home. My setup is actually in a very large room but you can't tell that by the pic since the desk is in the corner.


----------



## HGHall

Hey all, I am new here. Figured this wasn't a bad place to start since I just built a new rig, and have successfully taken a worthless picture of it. But I love the thing, and hope y'all might appreciate it anyway. Haha.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira




----------



## J.Pocalypse

Very nice looking, Vitor. Would you mind giving us a list of what's between the iMac and headphones? Is that lowest one an Audio-GD device?


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

j.pocalypse said:


> Very nice looking, Vitor. Would you mind giving us a list of what's between the iMac and headphones? Is that lowest one an Audio-GD device?





 


In the lowest part of the rack there's an M3, up it's a Wyred4Sound DAC 2 connected to iMac > Amarra Mini.
The headphones are an AT-W1000X and smeggy's Tamboti Thunderpants.
And my music. Beautiful music.


----------



## epocs

Finally, a setup I feel like I am finished with.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Are those Martin Logan's?


----------



## epocs

Yessir. Just got them yesterday. Was pretty afraid that they wouldn't sound good at such a close distance but boy do they satisfy.


----------



## aangen

Best laptop speakers I have ever seen!


----------



## steveotron (Sep 15, 2017)

.


----------



## TheGame21x




----------



## isol

My setup:


----------



## hvu

Sweet background. Do you have a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

epocs, wild looking set up. I like it. I know the ML's don't need a big amp.. What have you chosen to put between them, and your laptop?


----------



## isol

Quote: 





hvu said:


> Sweet background. Do you have a link to that wallpaper?


 


  Here you go: http://iapp.kr/files/attach/images/1595/549/Wallpaper___Headphones__4__by_Przemyslav.jpg


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Awesome - glad you love the Martin Logans!
   
  How do they sound?


----------



## Adda

I finally got my desk rearranged to fit my new (used) Aragon 18k, now I need to make some longer RCA cables so my Alpha III can join the party as well.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





adda said:


> I finally got my desk rearranged to fit my new (used) Aragon 18k, now I need to make some longer RCA cables so my Alpha III can join the party as well.


 

 Awesome W510 - how do you have it spec'ed?  I almost got one but then decided to go for the T510 instead.  The extra RAM slots, colorimeter, and USB 3 would have been nice, but I put the money towards a Spyder 3 Elite instead, so I can use it for all of my monitors.  Oh, and the FHD screen is awesome.  I just wish it was 1920x1200 instead, and an IPS panel to boot...


----------



## .Sup

colorimeter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what is it?


----------



## epocs

These particular MLs are actually self powered so my Nuforce HDP just acts as a DAC/Pre-amp for the setup. Makes it super easy!
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> epocs, wild looking set up. I like it. I know the ML's don't need a big amp.. What have you chosen to put between them, and your laptop?


----------



## epocs

They actually took some time to setup so that I would be in a "sweet spot" but they sound absolutely amazing now. I can't say that this is the most optimal positioning, but even if it isn't, I haven't really any complaints as they are just so fast, transparent, powerful, with a huge soundstage. Live music sounds glorious on these speakers compared to my last pair.
  Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Awesome - glad you love the Martin Logans!
> 
> How do they sound?


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> > Awesome W510 - how do you have it spec'ed?  I almost got one but then decided to go for the T510 instead.  The extra RAM slots, colorimeter, and USB 3 would have been nice, but I put the money towards a Spyder 3 Elite instead, so I can use it for all of my monitors.  Oh, and the FHD screen is awesome.  I just wish it was 1920x1200 instead, and an IPS panel to boot...


 
   
  My W510 is a fairly lowly config compared to the really expensive oness:
   
  ThinkPad W510
 Core i7 720QM 1.6/2.8 GHz
 Quadro FX 880M 1 GB
 4 x 2 GB HyperX DDR1333 CL7
 Momentus 7200.4 320 GB
 15.6" HD+ 1600x900
   
  Using it for music production with ASIO 32/96 in FL Studio is a dream, quad core CPU's rock when your software supports it.
  I thought a lot about witch display to get, the FHD would be awesome for FL Studio, but straining for the eyes when reading, in games I wouldn't use such a high resolution.
  So I got the HD+ and it's fine, plenty of brightness, the picture of my setup was shot with blitz, but the image on the screen is still clear.
  Contrast and colors are great too, not quite as good as the UXGA IPS screens found on older models, my ancient frankenpad A30 has such a display, and it's wonderful.
  The main reason I got the W510 was that I automatically go for the fastest video card available in a desktop replacement class ThinkPad, I did not get dissapointed


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





.sup said:


> colorimeter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It's a built in color calibrator for the display, great for people doing photo and video work.
  My W510 doesn't have one though, I think I might buy a new keyboard bezel with a calibrator and no fingerprint reader at some point.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





adda said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I see... I definitely had an entirely different strategy for my T510:
   
  Core i5 M540 2.53 GHz (Fast enough and not as battery hungry)
  NVIDIA Quadro NVS 3100M 512 MB (My goal was to run Source Engine games at 1920x1080 w/out AA & everything on max @ 30-60 fps; it does that well)
  2x 2 GB RAM (Even when photo editing multiple 10 MP RAW files plus 30+ tabs of Firefox and Winamp running, it's enough - but upgrading is always a possibility)
  2x WD 750 GB 5200 RPM HDD; one is in the Ultrabay
  15.6" FHD 1920x1080 (I wish they'd stick to resolutions instead of stupid marketing terms)
  Standard 6-cell battery (wWsh I had gotten the 9-cell, but I'm not going to pay $150 to get one)
  Webcam & fingerprint reader
   
  Beyond the usual internet/e-mail/VOIP/word processing, I do a ton of photo editing, some Matlab (well, a clone anyway) & CAE with Abaqus, and a fair amount of gaming (no more Crysis though - after my desktop I'm not even going to try it on the T510).  The screen was the top priority, given that it has to stand in for the 3840x2400 T221 for a year abroad...  If there was a 15" 2560x1600 laptop I would've paid for it...   I generally fall into the "good enough" processor and RAM categories - I think diminishing returns come very quickly here (especially from the OEMs), and I was already hurting from the $250 extra for the screen...  Actually, I got just one stick of RAM and added the other from Newegg.  Anyway, the i5 is pretty fast for Capture NX, a notoriously slow program.  Faster would be nicer of course, but my priority was the screen...
   
  Coming from a desktop with dual 1 TB drives was difficult - I actually started out with just one of the 750 GB drives but realized I was going to run out of space right away.  I've got over 150,000 photos, most of them 10 MP RAW files, so they take up more than their fair share of space...  The second one started life in an eSATA external enclosure (the only one I found that ran off of USB power), but I got the Ultrabay adapter around Christmas, since I so rarely use the DVD-R drive.  The original HDD was a 320 GB one, probably the same you've got - that's been moved to the eSATA enclosure for now for backup of the most critical files (to have three copies of them plus one copy online).  I might get the first 1.5 TB or 2 TB 2.5" drive that comes out, just to give myself some breathing room.
   
  Oh, and it's funny watching people try to use my Thinkpad - I have the touchpad turned off in the BIOS, so it's not possible for people to use it without restarting the computer...  They get pretty confused, and then try to flick the Trackpoint to move the cursor once I tell them that the touchpad is turned off.  I kind of wish it didn't even have the touchpad in the first place, although it doesn't really bug me too much.
   
  What kind of battery life do you get?  With the 6-cell battery I get about 3 hours with wireless on and the screen at around "10" brightness; or about 2-2.5 hours with the screen at "14" (max "15").  The backlight on the FHD screen is quite a bit brighter, so I'm not quite sure how they'll compare.


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL I feel exactly the same way about touchpads and I also have mine disabled in the BIOS, the trackpoint is my preferred pointing device for most tasks.
  Some reasons why I think the A3x/p's is the best personal computers of all time is the UXGA IPS + trackpoint but without touchpad combo, excellent ergonomics, the three spindle design is cool too.
   
  I barely use the battery at all, I estimate I get between 1.5 and 3 hours on my 6 cell battery depending on usage, I think I have only discharged the battery completely once.
   
  You might like this if you want the highest resolution 15"
   
  http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?t=63904
   
  They don't make displays like that anymore.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





adda said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The newer X41, x60/61, and x201 tablets all have IPS screens and no touchpad too - I almost went for the x201 but decided to get the bigger T510 instead.  The video card was really the tipping point, since it's my only computer ATM.  If I still had my desktop, or say the W701ds (which would be awesome), I'd have gotten the tablet instead.

 That's pretty awesome - 2048x1536 would be near-perfect as far as laptop screens go (for me).  The extra vertical resolution would be great.  It's too bad that you can't get any laptops today that are 4:3 to transplant that screen into...
   
  I think there's a 2650x1600 or 1440 17" laptop out there somewhere - an Acer or Asus that's available only in Asia.  I can't find where I saw that though, but it would be cool.  I'm really interested in the 12-15" sweet spot, though.  17" is just way too big, although if I had


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> The newer X41, x60/61, and x201 tablets all have IPS screens and no touchpad too - I almost went for the x201 but decided to get the bigger T510 instead.  The video card was really the tipping point, since it's my only computer ATM.  If I still had my desktop, or say the W701ds (which would be awesome), I'd have gotten the tablet instead.
> 
> That's pretty awesome - 2048x1536 would be near-perfect as far as laptop screens go (for me).  The extra vertical resolution would be great.  It's too bad that you can't get any laptops today that are 4:3 to transplant that screen into...
> 
> I think there's a 2650x1600 or 1440 17" laptop out there somewhere - an Acer or Asus that's available only in Asia.  I can't find where I saw that though, but it would be cool.  I'm really interested in the 12-15" sweet spot, though.  17" is just way too big, although if I had


 

 The tablet models are really cool, I have never had a chance of seeing one in person 
   
  I recently sold a X200 after owning it for a short time, thought I'd use it quite a lot, but it turned out I hardly used it at all.
  It's just too small to be comfortable to use for longer periods of time, I get a sore neck.
  This one just had a regular 1280x800 TN panel, a pretty poor one, but there are some AFFS and IPS screens that fit right in to this model.
  As a primary computer a 15" is best, it's relatively portable, comfortable to use and scale quite high performance wise.
   
  Maybe the next 17" ThinkPad W model will bring some nice changes, it's due to get it's first overhaul with new chassis and screen format (16:9 rather than 16:10) maybe they decide to give it an extra high resolution screen to compensate for the loss in display height.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





adda said:


> The tablet models are really cool, I have never had a chance of seeing one in person
> 
> I recently sold a X200 after owning it for a short time, thought I'd use it quite a lot, but it turned out I hardly used it at all.
> It's just too small to be comfortable to use for longer periods of time, I get a sore neck.
> ...


 

 Yeah, I've never seen one either - but I've heard that swapping out the screen is pretty popular.  I also agree that 14-15" is best as a primary/only computer, of course.  I don't feel like I'm missing much in terms of daily use.  Then again, we're talking about high-end business laptops.
   
  I'm not sure that the 17" W-series will move to 16:9.  It's the flagship, and it's not like all 16:10 displays are disappearing - all the Apple laptops have them, as well as all the 30" monitors.  Unless they move to 2048x1152 or 2560x1440, I don't see it happening - I think there's too many users who do video editing on the go that wouldn't accept 1920x1080.  Also, I think 2048x1152 absolutely failed in the desktop monitor market - the few released the last few years have disappeared in the wake of all the manufacturers switching to 1920x1080 or 1366x768 (and all of the consumers falling for it...).  Now, I wouldn't despair if they moved to 2560x1440 though.  That's a nice upgrade from 1920x1200.  Of course, 1560x1600 would be much better.


----------



## dfkt

Kidding, this isn't mine - but I thought the pic was too over the top to not troll this thread with it. And it even has headphones in it.


----------



## revolink24

Holy carp. I've seen that picture dozens of times and never noticed the headphones.


----------



## mralexosborn

Stax and a Barrett .50 cal. Not bad. This setup shall be mine in 10 years.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Kidding, this isn't mine - but I thought the pic was too over the top to not troll this thread with it. And it even has headphones in it.


 

  
  OK so this guy obviously has bad eyesight yet he has high powered riffles...there's a good combination.


----------



## cyberspyder

Pretty sure the guns are airsoft....


----------



## grokit

Not to mention the Ed 8 and the DLP projector.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Or the AT-4 anti-tank rocket, the Browning M2 .50 cal machine gun, the MG42/MG3 with drum magazine, and the GE M134 Minigun as shown handheld in T2 with the chainsaw grip...
   
  And is it just me, or does it look like there's a pistol holster on the chair?


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Yeah, I've never seen one either - but I've heard that swapping out the screen is pretty popular.  I also agree that 14-15" is best as a primary/only computer, of course.  I don't feel like I'm missing much in terms of daily use.  Then again, we're talking about high-end business laptops.
> 
> I'm not sure that the 17" W-series will move to 16:9.  It's the flagship, and it's not like all 16:10 displays are disappearing - all the Apple laptops have them, as well as all the 30" monitors.  Unless they move to 2048x1152 or 2560x1440, I don't see it happening - I think there's too many users who do video editing on the go that wouldn't accept 1920x1080.  Also, I think 2048x1152 absolutely failed in the desktop monitor market - the few released the last few years have disappeared in the wake of all the manufacturers switching to 1920x1080 or 1366x768 (and all of the consumers falling for it...).  Now, I wouldn't despair if they moved to 2560x1440 though.  That's a nice upgrade from 1920x1200.  Of course, 1560x1600 would be much better.


 

 Business laptops with incredible durability.
  I think my W510 will have a long service life, with a quad core CPU and four memory sockets and the upcoming 8 GB DDR3 modules, this thing won't run out of resources anytime soon.
   
  I hope you are right about the W7x0 not going to 16:9, but since ThinkPads tend to use the same chassis for more then one generation of hardware, I suspect they will put a 16:9 display in there.
  The X220 and T420 models will be 16:9.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Pretty sure the guns are airsoft....


 

 The beast on the far right is an airsoft gun?


----------



## grokit

http://www.google.com/images?rlz=1C1AVSW_enUS379US379&q=airsoft+gun&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1066&bih=570


----------



## cyberspyder

xpresser said:


> The beast on the far right is an airsoft gun?





 
So you're implying that a Browning M2 is a household item? Granted it is possible, but extremely unlikely. Chances are they're non-working examples or replicas.


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Kidding, this isn't mine - but I thought the pic was too over the top to not troll this thread with it. And it even has headphones in it.


 

 Holy moly!  Someone loves their toys!  If my eyes don't deceive me that is also an LD1+ by the keyboard....there's other goodies there but I can't ID them....dang....


----------



## mralexosborn

Stax Omega on the top shelf, right?


----------



## haveblue

Here's a better version

   
  But yeah, two pairs of stax in upper right, and a Ultrasone Edition 8 above and to the right of the mouse.
   
  He also has a light saber, H&K PSG1, Barrett .50 M82, M134 minigun, an anti tank-missile laucher, and an M2 Browning .50 Heavy machine gun.


----------



## mralexosborn

ARE THOSE LOGITECH SPEAKERS? IS THAT A LOGITECH MOUSE? IS THIS GUY POOR OR SOMETHING?


----------



## haveblue

And two PS3's!


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> So you're implying that a Browning M2 is a household item? Granted it is possible, but extremely unlikely. Chances are they're non-working examples or replicas.


 

  
  Yes...I think a Browning M2 is a household item 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Actually I was just thinking that I didn't know airsoft guns came in that size and that's why I was leaning towards this being a collection of real guns. Have no idea where this pic originated from but if it's from the U.S. then a real collection like this come to no surprise given the love of guns here and the ease to get them. Even large guns are easy to come by especially in states like Nevada. 
   
  EDIT: after some research supposedly the guy who owns this collection is from Japan and those are fake guns used for reference in making video games. http://bit.ly/hli8I5


----------



## Detroit

I saw that on reddit today.


----------



## Blisse

A projector as well. WHO USES YAHOO SEARCH IN THIS DAY AND AGE. I think he wins the prize for best computer setup. Ever.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Just to the left, of the right most desk leg, that little stack of components, is that a Grace Design product? Looks like the M903 a little bit.. Maybe an earlier model. In a far off land where those were in fact real weapons, I'd fancy that P90 the most..


----------



## cyberspyder

xpresser said:


> Yes...I think a Browning M2 is a household item
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 
I have seen several American friends' arsenal and they are impressive, but one thing I've seen many times is that noone keeps their guns on walls, especially with that caliber (pun intended) of stuff. I am still not convinced.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> I have seen several American friends' arsenal and they are impressive, but one thing I've seen many times is that noone keeps their guns on walls, especially with that caliber (pun intended) of stuff. I am still not convinced.


 


  Yes...I didn't think this is how he normally displays his collection. Obviously it's set up for a photo except for maybe the ones on the wall. Looks like they are fake guns used for reference in making video games http://bit.ly/hli8I5


----------



## Baird GoW

IT'S CALLED A TUMBLER... GET IT RIGHT!!!
  Quote: 





windsor said:


> That mouse looks a bit like the Batmobile.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Less talky talky.


----------



## RTS100x5

Heres a few pics of my rig and system


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





rts100x5 said:


> Heres a few pics of my rig and system


 

 Nice setup!


----------



## Rasmutte

.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> .


 


  I bow down to your unmatched mastery of the English language!


----------



## majestic12




----------



## Rasmutte

blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wrote something, but then I regretted it and wanted to delete it.

... But that's impossible. :s


_EDIT: Aha, du är svensk. HEJ HEJ!_


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hej hej!
   
  Not quite!  Just studying for my master's here.  I'm American, but partially of Swedish descent.  Also, I'm ashamed because my Swedish sucks really, really bad.
   
  Question: Would "Nej, jag är inte svensk." be considered correct?  Google translate puts out "Nej, jag svenska jag inte." (I wanted to see if my guess was right or not.)  I see that "svensk" is the adjective form of "svenska"...  Also, would "svenska" be capitalized?
   
  Oh, and do you plan on coming to the March meet in Stockholm?


----------



## Rasmutte

blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Nej, jag är inte svensk" is correct, so you're right.
"Svenska" is the language in Sweden, and it shouldn't be capitalized. Here's an example:"Hello, I'm svensk. In Sverige we speak svenska."

Was that the answer on your question?

Oh, I didn't know there was a meeting in Stockholm. I live 2 hours from Stockholm, so maybe I'll come.
Is there a thread for it?


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


>


 

 Very nice. Which Apple dock bar for Windows are you using?


----------



## majestic12

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's just the VistaBlack theme within Rocketdock.  The Windowblinds theme is Vintage Tiffany.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Okay, cool.  Is the Google Translate version just an alternate way of stating the same thing?
   
  Here's the link for the meet:
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497238/2010-stockholm-meet-new-dates-26-27th-march-2011
   
  Note that it's moved to the 26th-27th of March, 2011, despite what the first post says.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Eee PC 701 [XP], far left, is on music duty. Foobar2K/ASIO > uDAC > M50/Altec Lansing VS2421 . Eee PC 1201N [Win 7], far right is on 23" monitor/game/web/sync ipod duty.
   
  IMO, with my equipment, the 701 sounds better..


----------



## authistic

You use Eee PC for gaming? 
   
  greez


----------



## J.Pocalypse

The 1201N has Nvidia ION, so it does allow for light gaming. I can play all the Half Life 2 series, Portal, Left 4 Dead 2, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 and 2, on about middle graphics settings easily.


----------



## rehabitat

Nice efficient setup that.  I'm liking the look of the small Asus pieces even more.
   
  Nice list of favorites too, J. man, doobie up to the smooth sounds of Morphine (c;


----------



## PooJou

I don't have any pics of my computer box itself but the source is a M-Audio Audiophile 192 through OFC to...
   
  Rotel RA-901 (with my trusty Philips CD850 MKII as my optical source)

   
   
  Outputting to:
   
  B&W DM23
   

   
  All the mess!


----------



## joehalo

My very simple mobile laptop setup. I just roll it between my bed and chair


----------



## .Sup

very nice idea joehalo!


----------



## joehalo

Thanks


----------



## snapple10




----------



## deadhead12

I like your headphone stand.


----------



## snapple10

Thanks, improvising for now.


----------



## youngngray

Seeing this thread made me think of this 2 second photoshop I did a while back. These were my pre- head-fi days so excuse that hunk of plastic or the right side of my desk.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Seeing this thread made me think of this 2 second photoshop I did a while back. These were my pre- head-fi days so excuse that hunk of plastic or the right side of my desk.


 

 I HAVE THOSE!!! They came with the first guitar I bought. I remember being more excited about the headphones than the guitar.


----------



## gfletchjr

So after much cleaning, I got my rig set up, it's nothing fancy, and it's super old school, but it serves it's purpose! 

  I also have an aiwa amp under the desk:

  Sorry bout the high image quality... I just took these.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Haha, yea! Same thing here. I had no idea how bad they actually were until I got some real headphones. Now they just sound like... plastic


----------



## t0wer

[size=small]In the Computer[/size]
 [size=small]gigabyte 880gma motherboard[/size]
 [size=small]AMD 1055t 2.8ghz 6 core[/size]
 [size=small]4Gb ddr3 1333[/size]
 [size=small]Gigabyte Radeon 5830[/size]

 [size=small]On the Desk[/size]
 [size=small]24" Asus monitor[/size]
 [size=small]razer mouse and keyboard[/size]

 [size=small]Sound system[/size]
  [size=small]Ibasso D4 [/size][size=small]and xindak dac-5(not in pic)[/size]
  [size=small]M^3 headphone amp[/size]
 [size=small]Sennheiser HD-595[/size]
   
   
  [size=x-small][size=small]Jolida JD-202a[/size][/size]
  [size=x-small][size=small]Kenwood receiver/tuner[/size][/size]
  [size=small]Marantz HD-770s[/size]


----------



## rehabitat

^ Those speakers must blow you away, literally!


----------



## t0wer

Quote: 





rehabitat said:


> ^ Those speakers must blow you away, literally!


 


  they are rated to 200w, I only have two 40wpc amps, and they can shake the house.


----------



## Geruvah

Until I get one more thing on the desk, I only have a teaser pic.


----------



## Xozz

Swan M-10 and dt990/600
   
  Basic, I know...but I'm poor and this is whats going to have to last until I finish up college. I have an e9 on the way but theres a rather inconvenient blizzard right now thats standing in the way between me and the UPS truck


----------



## Soul_Est

@Xozz
   
  Basic nothing! That is still much more than what I have!  It may not be at the level of what others have but it's yours. If you enjoy it then let that be enough.


----------



## loserica

My headphone-rig consists of the following components:
   
  - Player, Foobar 2000 (v.1.0.3. Kernel Streaming Output),
  - Transport, M2Tech Hi-Face, which is powered by rechargeable batteries, USB interface and a separate oscillator,
  - Converter, MHDT LAB Havana (Western Electric WE396-A tube, EAT Tube dampers, V-Cap OIMP capacitors and Hi-Fi Tuning FUSE),
  - Amplifier, eXStatA (discrete circuit, output static, Solid-State technology),
  - Electrostatic headphone, STAX SR-404LE "Limited Edition",
  Cables: Audioquest Colorado; Chord Prodac PRO Digital; Clearer Audio, Copper Line Alpha + Furutech connectors, Neutrik adaptors, Fisch Audiotechnik filter.
   
  I am very pleased with the sound. I thing that is a wonderful rig for classical music, jazz, blues, folk-pop, and instrumental music.
   
  some pictures:


----------



## cyberspyder

I like your SOLO, I have one too


----------



## deadhead12

I've been wanting to post this for a while now but I had to wait for my replacement DT880's to arrive. Sorry for pic quality, my photography skills and camera sucks.  


  The computer, udac2, m-stage, and 880's were all presents from Santa.


----------



## matthewh133

Need more pics!


----------



## sinistas

This is the only picture of mine at the moment:


----------



## matthewh133

I got a few things on the way still. Awaiting my AD2000, HD650 and Audio-GD FUN, will get a picture up when they all arrive


----------



## loserica

My "ex-headphone rig":





Source: ASUS Xonar STX Essence, Converter: Lavry DA10, Amplifier: Meier-Audio Corda PREHEAD-I, Headphones: Sennheiser HD650 (with Cardas cable) and AKG K701 (in picture are visible just HD650). Interconect, Kimber Hero (analogic), Chord Prodac Proo Digital. 

   
  It was a pure "solid-state" rig with a nice sound, certainly. But the "trio" Havana, eXStatA and STAX SR-404LE "Limited Ed." is superior in the majority chapters.
  Thank's.


----------



## petercintn

Shoot, it ain't much, but it's mine.
   

   
  For those shy folks, close your eyes, I'm about to uncover my rig's nakedness.
   

   
  Pretty lights!
   

   
  And the reason we're all here,
   

   
  Nuttin fancy, but someone willing to donate...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh yeah...


----------



## JIGF

Hey, there's a Dr Pepper in there, that makes it awesome (although the diet version sucks)


----------



## petercintn

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Hey, there's a Dr Pepper in there, that makes it awesome (although the diet version sucks)


 


  Only sucks when your young and thin, of which I am neither.
   
   

   
  As far as the diet Dr. Pepper, best diet drink on the market, I'm a Pepper!


----------



## Jimmythemook

My computer audio setup at work. I have the NFB-10ES camoflaged with paper and a woolly hat to reduce it's ostentatiousness :0)


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





petercintn said:


> Shoot, it ain't much, but it's mine.


 

 Motherboards on the wall...now that's something I would attempt to do. Those of you that are married to a strong minded woman know why I said "attempt".


----------



## petercintn

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 "You must be dominate, even if you must be alone."   I think Cain thought something like this as his brother's blood soaked the ground around him.
   Probably why I've been divorced twice. 
   
  Seriously, those are failed attempts to get just an extra couple of mhz's out of the boards and they went poof.  Got a GTX 280 you motivated me to hang beside them.  I keep them there to remind me I'm not made of money, so be cool with the overclock.  I no longer half to put up with the wife, she has another guy to irritate, so I get to decorate as I will


----------



## jddesigned

I noticed some R.A.T. mouse discussions a few pages back


----------



## jlgraham

Nothing too exciting, this is my current setup. In college so hopefully everything will improve when I graduate and have money. There is a 10in sub under the desk (being powered by the reciever) that I don't usually use, but sometimes the thump is nice.


----------



## rehabitat

Nice Thunderpants, and there's plenty of ostentatiousness right there!
  
  Quote: 





jimmythemook said:


> My computer audio setup at work. I have the NFB-10ES camoflaged with paper and a woolly hat to reduce it's ostentatiousness :0)


----------



## .Sup

why do all Thunderpants have two entry holes for cable on each cup? I never got that. Btw nice setups guys


----------



## maverickronin

'Cuz one of them is actually a bass port.


----------



## rehabitat

Many of the genuine TPs have two bass ports for altering the bass tuning, which are finished with small brass ring inserts.  I presume that's what you are referring to.


----------



## .Sup

ah thanks for the info guys


----------



## Jimmythemook

Quote: 





rehabitat said:


> Nice Thunderpants, and there's plenty of ostentatiousness right there!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Cheers, they're the apple of my eye those phones, I love 'em.


----------



## Forte

Quote: 





jddesigned said:


> I noticed some R.A.T. mouse discussions a few pages back


 


  Great looking setup and love the look of that mouse.
   
  How do you find it to use, particularly the battery life?


----------



## jddesigned

Quote: 





forte said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If I do some heavy gaming (these days balance wife life that's 3 hour stints max) I may switch out the battery every couple days, honestly I wouldn't even worry about the battery life so easy to swap out and it puts itself to sleep anyways. The main thing is it's super comfy once you get it all tweaked. One word of advice is that you can over tweak. I though I'd open it all up and use all the adjustments but in the end with my small hands I'm practically back to stock, swapped the palm and pinky rest for the rubber ones etc. I would not hesitate to recommend the R.A.T. mice to anyone, best mouse I've every owned.


----------



## Rasmutte

jddesigned said:


> I noticed some R.A.T. mouse discussions a few pages back




Windows everywhere.


----------



## Xpresser

^
  ^
  ^
  That's one of my favs so far. Looks like a very relaxing place to ....computerize


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> That's one of my favs so far. Looks like a very relaxing place to ....computerize


 

 There's a transformer on his desk!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## kite7

EA231WMi IPS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Down with TN panels


----------



## Baird GoW

What speaker isolation pads are you using? I'm looking to buy some and I like that they don't aim down like most do.
  Quote: 





fallenan9el said:


>


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> EA231WMi IPS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Woohoo! Yeah!
   


  Quote: 





baird gow said:


> What speaker isolation pads are you using? I'm looking to buy some and I like that they don't aim down like most do.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  They're the MOPAD isolation pad from the Auralex ISO series. Each foot is made up of 2 wedges so you can tweak it so that it's angled or have it completely flat.
   
  http://www.auralex.com/sound_isolation_mopad/sound_isolation_mopad.asp


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> What speaker isolation pads are you using? I'm looking to buy some and I like that they don't aim down like most do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister Bean

Quote: 





fallenan9el said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Do they make much of a difference in audio quality for you? I've been wondering whether it would be worth buying some.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





mister bean said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It sounds cleaner than with rubber feet which was already better than not using feet at all. The added height is also a plus.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Quote:Originally Posted by JIGF 
 Hey, there's a Dr Pepper in there, that makes it awesome (although the diet version sucks)
 
It is out of subject but diet soda is even worst for health than regular soda because they only replace sugar with the dangerous aspartam.


----------



## mralexosborn

This is my desktop. Pretty rad, eh?


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> This is my desktop. Pretty rad, eh?


 

 I like! Can you tell me which widgets those are on the right and also where can I find the clock/calendar that you have in the upper left? Thanks


----------



## mralexosborn

Those are the widgets from Rainmeter. The part on the right is the standard part and the clock and date is apart of the Simple Rainmeter theme.
   
http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/?q=Suites_Gnometer
http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/76344


----------



## matthewh133

I used to like rainmeter, but I tend to change wallpapers a lot, meaning I would then have to organize a whole new rainmeter theme every few days. CBF.


----------



## Ebunnage

Here's my setup which I finished recently, after painting and redecorating for 6 months. Bought the Martin Logans, subwoofer (Energy ESW-C10 for only $75 on ebay, $325 off!), Cowon S9+Turbines (not seen here) and I am satisfied. Hopefully upgraditis wont kick in for another year..I need to support my photography beginnings, which is surprisingly more expensive than audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
*The room. It looks like theres only one power cord coming from the desk but thanks to zip-ties, I "managed" all my cables directly under the desk. Under the desk is absolutely atrocious *




   

   
*The desk, Martin Logan Motion 4's are on the homemade wall-stands...*
   

   
*Rear view, with the PSBs *
   

   
*The amp*
   

   
   
  The laptop is just a 'decoy', under the bed lies the real beast (more like my dad's "old" server which I slapped Win7 on). I only know it has a 980X and 16GB RAM, nothing else is too special but the combo is perfect for efficient photo+video editing.
   
  Anyways, the setup:
   
  Foobar2000 > Maverick Audio D1 tube out > Harman/Kardon HK3390, which powers:
            Energy ESW-C10 
            Martin Logan Motion 4's (up front)
            PSB B25s (On Sanus SF30 steel 30-inch stands)
   
  All connected using some 16 gauge speaker wire and banana-plugs. The extra beefiness in the wire is nice, considering I got the 100ft roll for $10 and the pack of 16 bananas for $15.
   
  After more than half a year, it is complete! Thanks to Ikea and much, much, much work over the summer and fall to help with funds. I only wish my phone hadn't been stolen so I could show the "before" pictures, it was quite drastic.


----------



## Xpresser

Beautiful! That is my kind of style....clean, uncluttered. Bravo!


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I lol'd...
   
  I'm currently using a pair of English-Swedish dictionaries to tilt my desktop speakers up...  It definitely helps imaging and soundstaging when paired with toeing in, with the speakers so close and so low.


----------



## hdufour

Dang dude....nice setup...only thing missing is some kind of amazing chair to sit down in.....i can see why you took 6 months too....gorgeous and amazing lack of visible wire....i like that!
  
  Quote: 





ebunnage said:


> *The room. It looks like theres only one power cord coming from the desk but thanks to zip-ties, I "managed" all my cables directly under the desk. Under the desk is absolutely atrocious *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





ebunnage said:


>


 
  coolest clock ever! haha


----------



## gadut

my crappy setup, looking for a new clean room


   
*Current*
 Abit IX38 QuadGT+Intel Q6600+OCZ 2x2GB DDR2+Technopower 1000+Nvidia GTX260+Dell 2208WFP+2xWD160GB Raid 0+WD 1TB+Audigy 2+Klipsch Promedia 4.1+Sennheiser HD555Win7 x64 + Hackintosh Snow Leopard
  
*Next*
 Grado HF2+Maverick D1


----------



## revolink24

CoD 4, still the best in the series, still what I play.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> CoD 4, still the best in the series, still what I play.


 


  What are you talking about... CoD 2 is far superior...


----------



## gadut

blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It depends on your taste, WW2 setting will go to COD2,but when it's about modern war in Iraq and the desert, it goes to MW2. When we talk about sound,graphic, and AI, MW2 is far superior .Both have different genre 
Don't play these games in single player only, you'll find it more enjoyable in multiplayer


----------



## jddesigned

Quote: 





ebunnage said:


> Here's my setup which I finished recently, after painting and redecorating for 6 months. Bought the Martin Logans, subwoofer (Energy ESW-C10 for only $75 on ebay, $325 off!), Cowon S9+Turbines (not seen here) and I am satisfied. Hopefully upgraditis wont kick in for another year..I need to support my photography beginnings, which is surprisingly more expensive than audio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 this is bad ass


----------



## endless402

wouldnt you want the psb's in the front?


----------



## JH4DC5

what's up head-fi-ers. just joined the forum and ordered the m50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which should be here in a few days. anyways, here's my computer rig that i'll be hooking them up to..
   

   
  excuse the messy desk.
   

   
  core i5-750 @ 4 ghz
  prolimatech megahalem w/ san ace h1011
  msi p55-gd80
  G. Skill Ripjaws 4 x 2gb
  corsair hx750
  HD 5850
  X-Fi Titanium HD
   
  also looking to upgrade my 8 year old speakers to either the swan m10 or m-audio av40. any recommendations?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





endless402 said:


> wouldnt you want the psb's in the front?


 


  I'd hazard a guess that the Martin Logans' tweeters are a nice step up - but it is indeed funny that the bigger speakers are in the rear...


----------



## Dasteru

Denon AVR-2310ci
  Paradigm Monitor 7 v6's
  Velodyne DEQ-8R
  Technics RS-631 Cassette deck
  Toshiba 26" 720p
  60GB PS3
  250GB 360 Slim
   
  Computer hardware:
   
  Antec 1200 Case
  Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
  XFX Black Edition 850w
  AMD Phenom ii 965
  8GB G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1333
  Geforce GTX 470
  Asus Xonar D1
  Thermaltake Frio CPU Fan
  Win 7 64bit
  Steelseries merc stealth keyboard
  Logitech G9x mouse
   
  I have a pair of Shure SRH-840s in the mail, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Ebunnage

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Dang dude....nice setup...only thing missing is some kind of amazing chair to sit down in.....i can see why you took 6 months too....gorgeous and amazing lack of visible wire....i like that!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! The wires all took a few days, unfortunately it's pretty irreversible and messy under the desk. Im worried putting a picture up would ruin the look of the room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And unfortunately the chair I have is pretty pathetic...Thats why I took it out for the pictures. But I've been looking around, haha. I want a really nice and cheap (sub 120-ish) one.
   


  Quote: 





endless402 said:


> wouldnt you want the psb's in the front?


 
   
  I debated about that ever since I got the Martin Logans, but the MLs are better overall in my opinion, and they have much more present higher/mid frequencies than the PSBs (which I like in front of me). Also, their lowest frequency isn't as low as the PSB's, so they match better with the sub in the front. The PSB's tended to sound way too bass heavy when they were in front with the sub (again, all in my opinion).


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Now that's a lot of gear...  How does the recliner + wireless keyboard and big mousepad work for serious typing and gaming?  Also, nice utilitarian looking build...


----------



## Dasteru

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Now that's a lot of gear...  How does the recliner + wireless keyboard and big mousepad work for serious typing and gaming?  Also, nice utilitarian looking build...


 
   
  Its a 3 seat sofa lol, the mouse pad is on a large hard cover book so it works decently. The keyboard is wired, the wire is just hanging straight down off the edge of the sofa so you cant see it in the pic.
  Yes i know my cable management sucks lol. this is my first computer build and im not very good with cables.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

guys i am a poor person so i do not have an expensive rig. currently i have a toshiba laptop but when i get the money i will be making a really awesome computer .


----------



## miyinan

very nice pictures, Ebunnage. Love your setup.


----------



## miyinan

such a nice wallpaper. Thx.

  
  Quote: 





isol said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebunnage

Quote: 





miyinan said:


> very nice pictures, Ebunnage. Love your setup.


 


  Thanks! I just looked at your pictures and I remember seeing them earlier on in this thread...Jealous of the AKGs! Im looking at getting some (Oh no....more audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Black zip ties - lots of them!  That and a bit of ingenuity and elbow grease should take care of them.  I've seen way worse though...  Although that one going in front of the video card would make me cringe...
   
  Looks like your next upgrades ought to be a better keyboard and mouse...  And maybe a 30" WQXGA monitor - or is the sofa really that close to the desk?

 Oh, and nice NES & SNES by the way...
   


  Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> guys i am a poor person so i do not have an expensive rig. currently i have a toshiba laptop but when i get the money i will be making a really awesome computer .


 

  
  Hey, we all start somewhere!
   
  lol at the Dalmations mousepad...


----------



## Dasteru

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  As much as i hate logitech, the G9x is about the best gaming mouse available, as for the keyboard im sure alot of people prefer logitechs -Cringe- but imo this is also one of the best keyboards.
  The mouse was $130, KB was about $90, If by better you meant wireless... for surfing email that would be fine but for gaming, Never going to happen.
   
  I plan on upgrading the tv soon, probably go for a 40" Toshiba LED.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i always liked logitech for some reason. i find the stuff just works. i always found it to be good value.
   
  and good luck on the tv. i always liked toshiba stuff. good value and reliable.


----------



## Dasteru

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Its probably because of hearing how bad there speaker systems sound. ever since hearing a friends Z-5500 then having him tell me how much money he wasted on the junk, I have had a complete bias against anything logitech. that and my old logitech wireless keyboard was nothing but problems from the time i got the thing. constantly loosing connection, and worse yet refusing to reconnect, and just generally not working properly at all. Luckily this mouse had been good so far.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i have a surround speaker system from logitech that someone gave me and i am more then satisfied for when i feel like listening to music without headphones. although the bass is boomy and can get annoying but i like my headphones much better. and i wouldn't pay the 120$ asked for the speaker system. but also keep in mind the set is 5 years old so its definitely reliable.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol, I couldn't even tell (I didn't enlarge those particular shots)...  I've got a G9!  Great except for the wheel and the heavy weight IMO.  Gotta say I'd like my Razer Salmosa more if it had forward/backward buttons and on-the-fly DPI adjustment though.
   
  Never will I buy Logitech audio products again though...  I thought they were pretty good until I heard _real_ speakers.  Now I own a stereo that rivals/beats five-figure setups I've auditioned (it cost me $1100 to assemble), and even the $58 Dayton speaker/amp combo beats anything Logitech has...
   
  For the keyboard, I definitely didn't mean wireless!  I use a 1987 Model M (no lights version) myself...  Date of assembly Jan 14, just 10 days after I was born...  I (perhaps wrongly) made the assumption that yours looked like some plastic fantastic $5 keyboard - the giant white logo on top that looks screen-printed was definitely a part of that...
   
  I'm a DPI freak myself, so I don't think I could ever get myself to go with a TV...  But that happens when you own a T221.  Imagine what a 22" iPhone 4G would look like, and that's pretty much it.  Definitely not a gaming monitor though.


----------



## Syan25

hmm..thought I would see pics of computer rigs here...


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> Denon AVR-2310ci
> Paradigm Monitor 7 v6's
> Velodyne DEQ-8R
> Technics RS-631 Cassette deck
> ...


 
   
  Nice setup, but seems like your missing a fan....I wonder if you wouldnt get cooler temps by putting the back fan on the front, and let the two case fans exhaust the hot air out?  What kind of temps do you get right now?


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I'm sure he has the fan in Pull config. It's pulling the warm air off the heatsink instead of pushing it and of course the 2 case fans are pulling the warm air out of the case. I've seen test done on some website, sorry for not remembering where, but they tested a CPU heatsink in push and pull config. There was no difference in temps.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





ebunnage said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Office Depot is a good place to look for chairs if you haven't done so already. Large selection and easy to narrow your search down by price, kind of chair and such.
   
  http://www.officedepot.com/a/browse/office-chairs/N=5+501507/


----------



## Dasteru

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you're talking about on the CPU cooler, the ram modules are in the way so i cant add the second fan. the 2 120mm fans on the back of the case are exhaust fans as is the 200mm on the top. Idle temps i get about 33-34 on the CPU and 35 on the GPU at 40% fan speed, under full load the CPU runs about 41, GPU about 53 with the fan set to 70%
   
  Edit: forgot to add, those temps are with all of the case fans set to the lowest speed. the CPU fan is kept at max, GPU at 40% when not gaming.


----------



## gorb




----------



## grokit

Wow, four beverages within spilling distance of the computer and keyboard, at least two of them are water!


----------



## gorb

I don't spill things.


----------



## grokit

Not on purpose at least, but "accidents happen". At least when it does to you you can't say that you weren't warned lol.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Not on purpose at least, but "accidents happen". At least when it does to you you can't say that you weren't warned lol.


 


  Well... Two are capped and the other two are low-center-of-gravity cans...  I don't think that's too bad at all.  Now, say a wine glass full of dago red...


----------



## grokit

Yeah the wine glass thing happened to a friend of mine and caused him considerable anguish


----------



## TheGame21x

Got a new desk, so I feel compelled to share my new and improved setup.


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Got a new desk, so I feel compelled to share my new and improved setup.


 
   
  PSX, awesome!
   
  Now go play some Xenogears!


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> PSX, awesome!
> 
> Now go play some Xenogears!


 
  is that small laptop an acer aspire one. if so i have one to.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> As much as i hate logitech, the G9x is about the best gaming mouse available, as for the keyboard im sure alot of people prefer logitechs -Cringe- but imo this is also one of the best keyboards.
> The mouse was $130, KB was about $90, If by better you meant wireless... for surfing email that would be fine but for gaming, Never going to happen.
> 
> I plan on upgrading the tv soon, probably go for a 40" Toshiba LED.


 

 I have both the G9x and G11 and I have to say the G11 sucks. The only reason I got it was for the illuminated keys. Any mechanical keyboard would be much better.


----------



## TheGame21x

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> is that small laptop an acer aspire one. if so i have one to.


 

  
  Actually, it's an Asus EEE 1005PE. I use it for school and to house all of my lossless files. I love it. Just upgraded the RAM to 2GB and it really opens up.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





thegame21x said:


> Actually, it's an Asus EEE 1005PE. I use it for school and to house all of my lossless files. I love it. Just upgraded the RAM to 2GB and it really opens up.


 

 ok cool. i upgraded the ram on my acer to 2 gb aswell. asus is better in my opinion though


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> If you're talking about on the CPU cooler, the ram modules are in the way so i cant add the second fan. the 2 120mm fans on the back of the case are exhaust fans as is the 200mm on the top. Idle temps i get about 33-34 on the CPU and 35 on the GPU at 40% fan speed, under full load the CPU runs about 41, GPU about 53 with the fan set to 70%
> 
> Edit: forgot to add, those temps are with all of the case fans set to the lowest speed. the CPU fan is kept at max, GPU at 40% when not gaming.


 
   
  Hey, I never took time to notice the ram being in the way...now that makes perfect sense....temps are decent too.....somewhere I saw a 5 or 7mm thick 120mm fan you might be able to squeeze in there....only problem is I cant remember where that was...oh well, nice setup!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





gorb said:


>


 


  What brand/size monitor is that?!


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> What brand/size monitor is that?!


 


  It's a 40" Sharp Aquos
   
  Gorb, you're psilon on GameFAQs, no?


----------



## Dasteru

Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> I have both the G9x and G11 and I have to say the G11 sucks. The only reason I got it was for the illuminated keys. Any mechanical keyboard would be much better.


 

 Check out the steelseries merc stealth, the gaming keys on it are great.


----------



## petercintn

> If you're talking about on the CPU cooler, the ram modules are in the way so i cant add the second fan. the 2 120mm fans on the back of the case are exhaust fans as is the 200mm on the top. Idle temps i get about 33-34 on the CPU and 35 on the GPU at 40% fan speed, under full load the CPU runs about 41, GPU about 53 with the fan set to 70%
> 
> Edit: forgot to add, those temps are with all of the case fans set to the lowest speed. the CPU fan is kept at max, GPU at 40% when not gaming.


 


  That's some nice temps on the cpu, I googled it and found AMD doesn't want you go over 65c on that processor.  Are these temps quoted while playing games or using a stress program such as prime95?  Just wondering.  I'm into Intel right now, left AMD when the Core 2 came out.  But that's almost unreal load temps for a stress program.


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





kudos said:


> It's a 40" Sharp Aquos
> Gorb, you're psilon on GameFAQs, no?


 


  Yes to both 
   
  The exact model is a LC-40LE700UN.


----------



## Varley

Not the fanciest, and I hate throwing boxes/packaging away. But I love it with the space I've got


----------



## Xpresser

MDR-XB700? How do you like them?


----------



## Varley

Fun. Nuff said.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





gorb said:


> Yes to both
> 
> The exact model is a LC-40LE700UN.


 

 I almost bought that Sharp but then saw this Toshiba that has a very nice, newer, thinner model for a very decent price: http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-40UL605U-40-Inch-1080p-Ultra/dp/B003VNKN0K/ref=pd_cp_e_1


----------



## gorb

The sharp isn't edge-lit led, it's got a full array so that's one reason why it isn't ultra-thin.  The main reason why I bought the sharp is because it has exceptionally low input lag - I dunno if that toshiba has been tested.


----------



## Xpresser

My new desktop theme. Thanks to mralexosborn for the idea.  (full size http://bit.ly/eg4f0I)


----------



## Dasteru

Quote: 





petercintn said:


> That's some nice temps on the cpu, I googled it and found AMD doesn't want you go over 65c on that processor.  Are these temps quoted while playing games or using a stress program such as prime95?  Just wondering.  I'm into Intel right now, left AMD when the Core 2 came out.  But that's almost unreal load temps for a stress program.


 


  Thats after about 30-40min playing crysis on max, 1920x1080, all setting very high, 16x aa
   
  Edit: Just tested Prime95, it hovers between 46-47.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> My new desktop theme. Thanks to mralexosborn for the idea.  (full size http://bit.ly/eg4f0I)


 


  Real creative! XD 
  How long did it take you to get all of those application in that toolbar?


----------



## Xpresser

To get them over there was easy...to set them up so it was accessing my info (gmail, calendar, facebook....) was a different story since I had no experience with Rainmeter. But by trial & error I got it done. Still tweaking.
   
  EDIT: or are you talking about the RocketDock at the bottom?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Verley, I wonder if you'd get any kind of benefit from turning your isolation pads around 180 degrees. Kinda looks like the speakers are pointing a bit north of your ears.. Just an idea. Or, perhaps you're just really tall.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





dasteru said:


> Check out the steelseries merc stealth, the gaming keys on it are great.


 
  No thanks. My next keyboard will be mechanical.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





xpresser said:


> To get them over there was easy...to set them up so it was accessing my info (gmail, calendar, facebook....) was a different story since I had no experience with Rainmeter. But by trial & error I got it done. Still tweaking.
> 
> EDIT: or are you talking about the RocketDock at the bottom?


 

 RocketDock.


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> RocketDock.


 


  Well since almost all those programs had shortcuts on my desktop it was just a matter of dragging those shortcuts on to the dock. Real quick, real easy...just like my 1st wife.


----------



## nick n

VARLEY:
   
  Are those A5's too much for sitting so close ? I have a pair of A2's about the same spacing and distance away and angled slightly up. That seems like plenty, although there are some A5's for sale cheap here. How do you like them that close?
  I guess it can never be enough ...I think I am looking for an excuse to buy bigger ones.....give me one .....


----------



## Varley

Recently I've had a few problems with dry ear canals so I've not been using my headphones anywhere near as much as my speakers - When I'm not on the go and don't NEED to listen to my headphones, I turn my speakers on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  About the sound, it really depends how loud you're playing your music to be honest, if you've got it past the 9'o clock position on dial then it starts to become overwhelming - Everything becomes blended together, hard to distinguish past the bass really - However if I move away from the desk a metre or two then the clarity suddenly reappears - I find that I have them angled fine after about a month of constantly moving them around. Also my chair coincidentally, allows me to be on the right level for the speakers when I'm sitting 'slouched' - I sometimes lie on my bed (just to the right of the picture) when listening to them and although the sound is not as direct as sitting infront of them (channel wise) it is clearer and less fatiguing at a reasonable volume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The only reason they're so close is due to me not being able to push them back any further, one, because my wall is too close for the bass port at the back; two, because they would be a considerable distance behind my monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As an overall speaker they are fully amazing for their price and being amped themselves, I just have them running through my Audinst MX-1 - On top of that, they are aesthetically pleasing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I even bought the A2's for my girlfriend, they are truly amazing for their size


----------



## dinkoy

NFB11 and HE-5LE


----------



## Sab666

Im new to the forum here. I been visiting often but I thought id join up and share some ideas with everyone. Great looking setups here ! 
   
  Melbourne, AU.
   
  Meier Audio Stage DAC & Corda Concerto amp. running M-Audio BX8a Studio Monitors and Denon AH-D7000.
   
  PC: Silverstone Fortress FT-02 case, AMD Phenom X6 1090T CPU, 8 GB Ram, ASUS Xonar Essence ST, Corsair Pro Gold Series AX850 PS, GTX 480 GFX card, Thermaltake Water Cooling.


----------



## wilk0076

No speakers - I gave them up a long time ago...
   

   

   
   
  The D7000s are plugged into a Pro-Ject Head Box II.  Going into that amp is a Pro-Ject USB Box (DAC) for Computer Audio and also an HDMI switcher that outputs PS3, XBox 360, or WDTV (media streamer) - video to the monitor and audio to the Head Box.
   
  I just completed this setup - 3 months ago I was having to manually switch RCA cables from 4 inputs into a shoddy receiver that had a so much noise it sounded like a wind tunnel and listening through it all with some $30 Sony headphones.
   
  Now - I can listen to the computer while playing the PS3 and get it all through the Denons.  No crawling under the desk to fumble with cords.
   
  Though, I still need to crawl down there to switch game discs, which isn't that big of a deal since I don't do it often.
   
  Here's the amp and WDTV (such a great device -- I have a network drive it reads 4TB of media from -- any show or movie in HD at my fingertips!).
   

   
  And -- the terrible mess I never have to look at :
   

   
  (left to right:  1tb backup drive and DAC sitting on top / 4tb NAS with all my HD movies & shows / Airport Extreme / AC adapters and tangle of cords / XBox 360 / PS3)


----------



## Varley

Spaghetti Junction! Ha!
   
  Nice setup though, I've done something similar with my Xbox with the RCA cables etc, there's nothing worse than swapping cables every two seconds


----------



## reiserFS

Man, I really wanted the black version of the Concerto and StageDAC. Truly a shame that Meier isn't selling them anymore.
  
  Quote: 





sab666 said:


> Im new to the forum here. I been visiting often but I thought id join up and share some ideas with everyone. Great looking setups here !
> 
> Melbourne, AU.
> 
> Meier Audio Stage DAC & Corda Concerto amp. running M-Audio BX8a Studio Monitors and Denon AH-D7000.


----------



## Sab666

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Man, I really wanted the black version of the Concerto and StageDAC. Truly a shame that Meier isn't selling them anymore.


 

 Oh I thought that was the only ones still available. I got mine only a few months ago and it was the only units the online store still had.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Man, I really wanted the black version of the Concerto and StageDAC. Truly a shame that Meier isn't selling them anymore.


 

 Why doesn't he sell it in black any more reiser?


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





wilk0076 said:


> And -- the terrible mess I never have to look at :
> 
> 
> 
> (left to right:  1tb backup drive and DAC sitting on top / 4tb NAS with all my HD movies & shows / Airport Extreme / AC adapters and tangle of cords / XBox 360 / PS3)


 


  that xbox is just asking for rrod haha


----------



## pekingduck

Quote: 





			
				.Sup said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  From Jan himself (from the Concerto thread)
   
   
  Quote: 





> Dear headfellows,
> 
> With the CONCERTO, for some reason or another, the black became much more popular than the silver model. As a result I only have silver models left. Actually, I'm a little bit surprised by this result. Personally I prefer the silver looks!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





> Dear headfellows,
> 
> > Does this mean that the black version of the Concerto is fully discontinued, or will there be another batch procured in approximately 6 months time
> 
> ...


----------



## wilk0076

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> that xbox is just asking for rrod haha


 

 I hear you.  I had a first gen 360 and it did just that very thing.  This one is much more quiet.  It doesn't get too hot back there -- if anything, I worry about the NAS getting too hot - it's designed without a fan, but it really doesn't get hit too hard.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





wilk0076 said:


> And -- the terrible mess I never have to look at :
> 
> 
> (left to right:  1tb backup drive and DAC sitting on top / 4tb NAS with all my HD movies & shows / Airport Extreme / AC adapters and tangle of cords / XBox 360 / PS3)


 
   
  Hahah, many of us have cable jungles. We should all post a photos of our cable jungles. Mine is especially bad since it's an audio production space, so there's the pro audio cables in addition to the audiophile cables, game console and PC cables...etc.


----------



## trotoir

Here's my current set up ....


----------



## Xpresser

Very, very nice trotoir


----------



## .Sup

thanks for clarification ducky


----------



## trotoir

Thankyou Xpresser.
   
  just need a pair d7000's and my rig is complete
   
  for now.....


----------



## Xpresser

Quote: 





trotoir said:


> Thankyou Xpresser.
> 
> *just need a pair d7000's and my rig is complete*
> 
> for now.....


 


  You and me both brother


----------



## Varley

Quote: 





trotoir said:


> Here's my current set up ....


 

 Very nice! I have the same speakers! How do you think the Sub improves them? I think the bass is pretty spot on, but was interested in adding a sub - I wish I had room for my DJ set-up in my room, and not the conservatory


----------



## trotoir

Hi Varley
   
  The sub is great at giving nice deep rounded bass at low listening volumes, it provides a really nice fullness. Would really recommend! But... you could get something better for the price maybe? But great for looks. (fickle me!).


----------



## matchuk28

Quote: 





trotoir said:


> Here's my current set up ....


 

 wow very nice setup what type of music do u dj?


----------



## trotoir

Thank You.
   
  I really like Ambient, Minimal Tech, Dub, most electronic of some description.
   
  I put my mixes up on soundcloud sometimes....
   
  http://soundcloud.com/you/tracks
   
  Have a peek if your interested in that type of stuff?
   
  Mostly chilled ambience for really mellowing out to in the vein of the Orb, Eno, although Fuzzy Peachy is fairly pumping!


----------



## jtaylor991

hey dude I have that same corner desk! i got it on craigslist a few weeks ago. interesting. i try to keep it clean but it always somehow manages to get messy again  *sigh*


----------



## jtaylor991

I had I believe a black 1000ha Eee PC. My sister and I both got them as Xmas gifts and they worked for a while, slowly, and then my sister's started crashing terribly. Her hard drive crashed I think maybe six times. Mine crashed once and the whole netbook was stolen out of the repair shop by some guys who went in to "use the bathroom." What B.E. Tek!!! Who uses bathroom in a computer repair shop/store?! Well anyway they were both pieces of crap.
  
  Quote: 





rehabitat said:


> That's a well thought out transportable rig.  Compact but quite powerful (c;
> 
> How do you like the eeepc?  I am considering the eeebox1501 or future successor as the hub of a home theater system.  Different I know, but along similar lines.  Never owned any asus gear.


----------



## jtaylor991

Yeah a DAC/Amp should help and I liked those but side by side with some Tannoy's at Guitar Center, the highs were terrible, so I got the Tannoy's for $135 each for better sound than the KRKs that were up for about $200 each.
  
  Quote: 





leetmode said:


> heres my setup, nothing as good as a lot of the stuff i've seen here though but i'm happy with it so far. KRK Rokit 5s with a Rokit10S connected via XLR, however i have the speakers connected to my computer via the headphone jack on the mobo which i think is messing up the sound quality. i'm thinking about getting a DAC in the near future, i was looking at Music Halls 25.2 or 25.3, from the reviews i've read people seem to be very happy with it but i'm wondering if its really worth the money, what do you guys think? also, do you guys have any tips on how else i could improve the sound quality? i have a good amount of songs in FLAC but most of my music is 320kbs mp3.


----------



## jtaylor991

I knew someone else in the world understood 
  
  Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by JIGF
> Hey, there's a Dr Pepper in there, that makes it awesome (although the diet version sucks)
> 
> It is out of subject but diet soda is even worst for health than regular soda because they only replace sugar with the dangerous aspartam.


----------



## rehabitat

Thanks for the tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still wrestling with wanting to build a quiet and efficient htpc in a nice case to match my other black hifi components.  There's something to be said for selecting all the parts based on their merits.
   
  Yeah, phenalalanine etc is bad crap, by all accounts.  In the end, it's just marketing.
   
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I had I believe a black 1000ha Eee PC. My sister and I both got them as Xmas gifts and they worked for a while, slowly, and then my sister's started crashing terribly. Her hard drive crashed I think maybe six times. Mine crashed once and the whole netbook was stolen out of the repair shop by some guys who went in to "use the bathroom." What B.E. Tek!!! Who uses bathroom in a computer repair shop/store?! Well anyway they were both pieces of crap.


----------



## onescope

First post guys. Heres my setup that doesn't work properly.

 Speakers: Top: Aiwa SX-NAVF9, Bottom: Magnat All-Ribbon 3a (blew the right tweeter, very sad about this)

 Amplifier: NAD C326BEE (constantly switches off after 1 hour or so due to heat I think, gotta figure this one out)

 Subwoofer: Yamaha SW-515 (chokes when it tries to go low)

 Headphones: Koss Portapro (works perfectly)

 Sorry about the quality, took the picture with an iphone.



 EDIT: Sub is the on the left, out of sight, being the neglected child that it is.


----------



## trotoir

Very nice
   
  Except .......
   
  You need a bigger lava lamp.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Slightly off topic, but here's a great video review comparing Tannoy Reveal 501a vs KRK RP5G2. He's coming from a professional recording perspective rather than "audiophile" speakers so your needs may be different from his. 
   
http://www.gearwire.com/tannoy-reveal501a-demo.html


----------



## StateRadioFan

*Current Setup*
   
*Digital Source:*  Mac Mini Computer -> Halide Bridge BNC -> Benchmark Dac-1 -> Kimber Kable Silver Streak XLR -> Classe Cap 151 Int.Amp -> AudioQuest CV6 -> Totem Forest Speakers
   
*Analog Source:*  Music Hall MMF2.2 -> Zu Audio DL-103 -> Trigon Vangaurd II -> KAB RF1 Rumble Filter -> Classe Cap 151 Int. Amp  -> AudioQuest CV6 -> Totem Forest Speakers
   
*Acessories:* Oyaide SWO-GX outlet, Jena Labs 816 Power Cord, Black Diamond Racing Cones, AudioQuest Caldera Speaker Jumpers


----------



## Syan25

Very nice - you have a clean look to your set-up - very nice - wish I had a large enough room with the space to set-up my hi-fi that way.....


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





matchuk28 said:


> wow very nice setup what type of music do u dj?


 


  Cool speakers, I like them a lot. Do they sound awesome as well?
  I am on the hunt for new speakers but can't find a good place to read reviews and stuff..


----------



## vinnievidi

Ditto.
   
  I'm currently in the market for a new pair of floor standers.  I'm going to audition the Vienna Acoustics Beethoven Grands, but am also interested in the Totem Forest.
  
  Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> Cool speakers, I like them a lot. Do they sound awesome as well?
> I am on the hunt for new speakers but can't find a good place to read reviews and stuff..


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> Cool speakers, I like them a lot. Do they sound awesome as well?
> I am on the hunt for new speakers but can't find a good place to read reviews and stuff..


 

 The speakers are Audioengine A5's. There's a thousand and one reviews about 'em.


----------



## dfkt

Are those Dynaudio drivers in the Totem speakers?


----------



## cyberspyder

dfkt said:


> Are those Dynaudio drivers in the Totem speakers?




Either that, Morel, Jantzen, or HiVi, if my memory serves me correctly. All four makes these large voice coil vented woofers.

EDIT: HiVi D6.8


----------



## dfkt

Added a dedicated Winamp screen.


----------



## trotoir

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Added a dedicated Winamp screen.


 

 Is that a stand alone EQ you have on the bottom right of the right hand screen? If so please can let me know what it is.
   
  If not, can anybody recommend a stand alone EQ for use on spotify please?


----------



## The-No2

​  ​  Quite proud of my setup, have some" steel series" and "sennheiser HD595" hiding away and not in the picture.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





trotoir said:


> Is that a stand alone EQ you have on the bottom right of the right hand screen? If so please can let me know what it is.
> 
> If not, can anybody recommend a stand alone EQ for use on spotify please?


 

 It's a professional VST EQ, Kjaerhus Classic. I switch between that one, PLParEQ, and Electri-Q, depending on what I need at the moment.
   
  You can run any VST plugin system-wide on Windows, with tools like VSTHost and Virtual Audio Cable.


----------



## trotoir

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> It's a professional VST EQ, Kjaerhus Classic. I switch between that one, PLParEQ, and Electri-Q, depending on what I need at the moment.
> 
> You can run any VST plugin system-wide on Windows, with tools like VSTHost and Virtual Audio Cable.


 

 Thanks for your speedy advice dfkt! I am going to investigate the Electri-Q as it seems to offer the sort of thing I'm after.


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> The speakers are Audioengine A5's. There's a thousand and one reviews about 'em.


 


  Cool, thanks mate.
  Will read up


----------



## jtaylor991

I assume this was directed at me. I got the Tannoy's because, as he noticed in the review, there was so much more clarity and depth. I was comparing the KRK RP6G2 against these Tannoy's (i have the same model as the review I'm almost positive, too lazy to check ) and the thing I noticed most was the highs. It sounded like there were no highs hardly at all in the KRKs, but they stood out equally as much as the bass with the Tannoy's, which amde a big difference. I just couldn't stand the highs on the KRKs and how terrible they were. I just couldn't hear them over the bass like I could with the Tannoy's with the same track same settings and everything. Plus, I got the Tannoy's on sale for $135 each so yeah I'm happy with my choice. Not the speakers fault, but the sound really sounds crappy when I crank em' up because I am using light phonebooks as stands and I have no amp - just 3.5mm headphone out of my mobo on my computer to unbalanced (the not XLR port). Oh yeah, any suggestions on an amp for these? There were some pads at $40/pair at Guitar Center  i will get. Also, what exactly is a DAC? I know Digital to Analog, but why convert a digital sound to analog? Wouldn't that just lose quality? I've never understood this.
  
  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Slightly off topic, but here's a great video review comparing Tannoy Reveal 501a vs KRK RP5G2. He's coming from a professional recording perspective rather than "audiophile" speakers so your needs may be different from his.
> 
> http://www.gearwire.com/tannoy-reveal501a-demo.html


----------



## SECT

trotoir said:


> Thank You.
> 
> I really like Ambient, Minimal Tech, Dub, most electronic of some description.
> 
> ...




would you mind re-linking sound cloud? Interested to hear some of the artists you listed


----------



## JamesXP

Being a student is bliss, it just means my wallet can't be any emptier than it is whilst I'm here 
   

   
  Suppose I better tell you what lies in the picture
   
  Sound:
   
  Speakers - Monitor Audio Bronze BR1
  Speaker Stands - Old P.A Speakers
  Amplifier - Yamaha DSP-A595
  Headphones - Sennheiser HD201
   
  Computer:
   
  Athlon 64 3200+
  1.5GB RAM
  250GB Hard Drive
  8600GT
  LG 42" 1080p LCD
   
   
  hehe, not as clean as some, function though


----------



## StateRadioFan

Quote:


dfkt said:


> Are those Dynaudio drivers in the Totem speakers?


 

 I've heard that Totem originally used Dynaudio drivers but switched to other manufactures awhile ago. The only info I found regarding the drivers is from a 2001 Stereophile review, not sure if this applies to new models.
   
  "The Forest is a two-way, floorstanding tower loudspeaker with two drive-units—a 1" SEAS aluminum-dome tweeter and, below that, an Acoustic Technology International (ATI) 6.5" midrange/bass driver"
   
   
  As for the sound, I would describe the Forest speakers as warm with a slight midrange emphasis. The highs are clean and smooth without being harsh and some may consider it rolled off. Overall I am very happy with the speakers. I had a pair of ProAc Reference 8 Signatures prior to the Totems and I miss them at times but they were too small for my room and didn't play well with heavy bass music. At some point I will probably go back to ProAc when I can afford a pair of towers.


----------



## xxmastaxx




----------



## trotoir

> would you mind re-linking sound cloud? Interested to hear some of the artists you listed


 


  here you go sect....
   
  http://soundcloud.com/doublevision-1
   
  hope you might enjoy!


----------



## RexAeterna

here's my set-up again. sorry for the mess. still doing lot of house touch ups for the spring.


 http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC01117.jpg

 http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC01102.jpg

 http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC01104.jpg

 http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC01132.jpg


 http://i882.photobucket.com/albums/ac26/RexAeterna/DSC00845.jpg


----------



## Sotiris




----------



## gorb




----------



## aLm0sT

Just a quick snapshot that I took with my iPhone a while back.
  My little 5.1 home theatre setup. Teufel Concept E300 Digital.
   
  ASUS Xonar D2X + 5 x CE 20 FCR + CE 300 SW + Decoderstation 5


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Is that the Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 on the right? It's a really nice looking case..


----------



## mralexosborn

@almost
   
  What desk is that?! I am in the market for one just like it!


----------



## Squa7ch

It's been a little over a week since I moved into a new place....can't find the camera atm so haven't been able to take new pics, this was taken the first day so of course all that I had set up was my PC lol.


----------



## sooperbaby

I feel so ashamed looking at everyone's desks.  I really need  to clean up, haha.  And get a bigger desk, though I really like the way the one I have now is set up, since I can put my tv up top (parents won't lemme mount it on the wall).


----------



## Varley

Quote: 





sooperbaby said:


> I feel so ashamed looking at everyone's desks.  I really need  to clean up, haha.  And get a bigger desk, though I really like the way the one I have now is set up, since I can put my tv up top* (parents won't lemme mount it on the wall).*


 
  Just do it man, I would hahaha


----------



## D4ydream3r

I seriously need a new desk. It's not as messy as it looks just paper everywhere.
   

   
  The build:
   
  Case: Cooler Master HAF.....(First full size one don't know the model number.)
  Mobo: Asus P5k Premium
  CPU: Intel Q6600 B3 Stepping (OC @ 3.25ghz)
  Ram: 4x1024mb Corsair Dominator XMS2 DDR2 PC8500
  Video Card: BFG Geforce GTS 250
  Harddrives: A lot of harddrives.
  Sound: Logitech Z-5500
   
  I know I know my 5.1 is placed to close together but that is all the space I have. =[


----------



## SECT

sotiris said:


>




Nice Genelecs, which model are they? shame you can't position them evenly upon the X axis with that desk. Might have to look for a bigger one or get some stands


----------



## nick n

Some of the setups in here are incredibly clean and make me drool. Here's mine as it stands currently.
   
  Yeah my camera is lame, which is why I didn't use the flash.
  Built the desk from an alder tree that passed away at work and somehow without ruining my back snagged a few logs and got them milled up.It's supposed to look the way it is. 1 1/4 inch thick boards with rough-cut sides etc. Grafted in a slide-out keyboard/mouse tray. Also the TV/receiver shelf is red alder from another old tree years ago. The metal-looking box the tower is sitting on is a rescued insulated box that is covered with a rippled tin-type metal. Really cool thing. Below that is a repainted silver 50 cal. ammo box I have for some disc storage. Also before anyone asks what that silver box at the base of the tower is , it's an upgraded Lacie Porsche edition external harddrive. I popped it open and swapped in a Seagate 1TB drive instead of the original Seagate500gb. I'd love to get my hands on another one of those. They look really classy, and one tiny yellow light on the face of it .
  The tower there is an old server case , 24 inches tall by 7.5 inches. That thing has seen a few modifications since I inherited it in it's original BEIGE. Threw the old side panel on and put some stainless mesh in for a quick vent fix. Got tired of the uv-lit interior and the completely clear side panel ( the whole side was clear ). Currently houses an AM3 Athlon II 620 2.6ghz quadcore ( overclocked reasonably stable @ 3.5 ghz on stock cooler), Gigabyte mAtx 785gmtUD2H Mobo with integrated 4200 Graphics and 4 gb of OCZ Platinum 1333mhz DDR3 7-7-7-20, FSP Bluestorm II 500w PSU, Some Seagate harddrives, Saitek Eclipse blue backlit keyboard ( the older blue or red versions: they are awesome ), OCZ equalizer variable dpi mouse, running UBUNTU 9.10.
  The new Antec 300 case there is going to be filled up better than mine and sent out for a surprise gift for my brother.
  I run the tunes out from the computer either through the Audioengine A2's on the desk or switch it to run through the Sony receiver/amp and out through those JBL L88's ( Nova model ) that I just refinished and brought back from the dead. Somebody gave them to me the cabinets were in terrible shape. Strangely enough I am liking them better than the A2's. Very full sounding. I have the volume level on the Sony amp set so that I can get a reasonable volume controlled from the 2 keyboard volume buttons when playing tunes through the JBL speakers or the headphones, which means once my butt is parked at the computer it tends to stay put for a bit. Still working on the automatic sandwich robot and beer slinger. :0
   Also what's left of my vinyl gets played on that Micro Seiki MR-111 I rescued from a storage locker at the ex's place and is pretty much mint...should never have sold my huge pile of Zappa Vinyl. I had some mint original pressings too. Sigh.
  The AKG240M's and Marantz/Elega headphones run from that amp to where I sit at the computer.
  When I want to play an actual CD then that is through the Toshiba DVD player.
  As far as cassette tapes, the double cassette deck is in the closet with my stash of those. Does anyone remember those things? If you are mid 20's or under I doubt it.
   
   
  Working on an art deco type of tower for these computer components and will post up pics when it's done. Lots of chrome bits, some bird's eye pattern maple slab, industrial-looking hdd coolers etc. Completely passive cooling. Silence so I can hear my music  better 
   
  It may be lame it may not.
  LONG LIVE AMD


----------



## Sotiris

Quote: 





sect said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Genelecs, which model are they? shame you can't position them evenly upon the X axis with that desk. Might have to look for a bigger one or get some stands


 

  
  8030 ! I totally agry with u.There are close to the wall too and i have to cut the low freq by -2 to as not to hear the 'boom' 'boom'.... the genuine stand are very expensive , and i have not find any other stand for them.....


----------



## doof-ed

this thread has made want to clean up my desk!!
   
  Currently:
  HP DV6 i7 Laptop (if anyone else has this - does yours heat up immensely?)
  ACER 23"
  Yamaha RX V430
  AWA surrounds
  Ciatronic floor speakers (from ebay - they kick ass enough)
  Cobolt subwoofer (soon to be hooked up)
  and theres a PS3 in there too 
   
  Pics with edit tomorrow


----------



## aLm0sT

Quote: 





			
				J.Pocalypse said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 on the right? It's a really nice looking case..


 
  Yes, I love that case.. was planning on modding it but I'm kinda busy right now! 
   
  If someone care's for the specs:
 Core i7-860 @ 3,8 Ghz
  Corsair H70
  ASUS P7P55D Deluxe
  Sapphire HD5850
  Intel SSD X25-M G2 Postville 80GB
  2 x Samsung F3 Spinpoint RAID 0
  ASUS Xonar D2X
  be quiet! 680W Straight Power
  Teufel 5.1 E300 Concept
  Decoderstation 5
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> @almost
> 
> What desk is that?! I am in the market for one just like it!


 

 umm.. I'm afraid I can't help you there. My parents bought it for me about 3 years ago.
  The picture above doesn't show the whole desk.

 Here's a better picture (sorry for the mess on the table):


----------



## S_E_S111

My current humble rig:
   

   
  Source: iMac, Marantz 5003
  DAC: Audinst hud-mx1, styleaudio peridot, muse mini dac TDA1543x4 NOS
  Head Amp: Travagan's white (DAC spoil)
  Volume control: behringer xenyx 502 mixer
  Speaker: ESI nEar05 eXperience, KRK10S, Creative T40ii
   
  additional pic, cooling for my DAC using usb fan... 
   

   
  To many wires and power plugs in my rig...>.<...haha...that's all...


----------



## Ducker

Great thread with some impressive rigs/rooms.
  Love the pictures.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





> additional pic, cooling for my DAC using usb fan...


 
  shiny.... sooo shiny.... must have....
 At first I saw that and thought wow cool a *vintage fan that's been polished up* but then I realized it's size and _USB_???? That has to be the coolest usb peripheral thing I have seen, ever. WHERE DID YOU GET THAT FROM? I can't make out the faint writing in the middle of the guard on it. I want one or two of those right away!!!!!
  THANKS!!!!


----------



## Lazerboy2000

For all of you who have both active speakers and headphones, what do you use to switch back and forth between them and to control the volume?  Currently I have a Maverick D1 which I can use as a headphone amp and preamp, but there's no  way to mute the output to the speakers so they constantly play. Is it worth upgrading to the Audio gd FUN or should I get a passive volume control, like the NHT PVC?
http://www.audioholics.com/news/press-releases/nht-pvc-passive-volume-control.html


----------



## grokit

^ Wouldn't it be cheaper/simpler to just plug your speakers into a power strip for a convenient on/off switch?


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





d4ydream3r said:


> I seriously need a new desk. It's not as messy as it looks just paper everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Toilet paper on the desk? Nothing suss!


----------



## aLm0sT

and I thought my desk was messy


----------



## jenneth

Perhaps something from Goldpoint?
   
  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> For all of you who have both active speakers and headphones, what do you use to switch back and forth between them and to control the volume?  Currently I have a Maverick D1 which I can use as a headphone amp and preamp, but there's no  way to mute the output to the speakers so they constantly play. Is it worth upgrading to the Audio gd FUN or should I get a passive volume control, like the NHT PVC?
> http://www.audioholics.com/news/press-releases/nht-pvc-passive-volume-control.html


----------



## euphoracle




----------



## D4ydream3r

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Toilet paper on the desk? Nothing suss!


 

 Haha. Happy tissue? Or sad tissues? BTW it's the best cheapest method for blowing your nose! 0=]


----------



## Squa7ch

I have the same alarm clock, thing is insanely bright in smaller rooms lol.
   
  EDIT: didn't notice at first but strangely mine is also sitting my mini fridge xD +1
  
  Quote: 





jasonb said:


>


----------



## shaggy

Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> It's been a little over a week since I moved into a new place....can't find the camera atm so haven't been able to take new pics, this was taken the first day so of course all that I had set up was my PC lol.


 

 lol, I have the same chair and mouse as you
   
  Costco FTW!


----------



## TitaniumDust

Here's mine... first pic is my main custom-built gaming/audio rig, and the second is my night stand showing my favorite headphone amp and headphones.  First of all, please disregard all wires, and all traces of dust!  Second of all, yes, that is a folding banquet table from Staples for like $40.  I'll get another desk sometime, but the KRK RP5G2/10s came first.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   

   
  For those interested in what is what:
   
  Headphones: Essence STX (modded) analog > Matrix M-Stage amp > Grado SR-325is, interconnects are BJC
  Speakers: Essence STX (modded) digital > Matrix Mini-I DAC/pre > KRK RP5G2/10s, interconnects are BJC
   
  PC: CPU: Core i7 920 @ 3.8, Mem: 3x2GB Corsair DDR3-1600, Video: eVGA GTX 580, Sound: ASUS Xonar Essence STX modded, PSU: Corsair HX1000, Case: CoolerMaster Storm Sniper, Keyboard: Deck Legend Ice, Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 3500DPI, Monitor: Hannspree HF289H 28 inch, Drives: 1x240GB OCZ Agility 2 SSD for os/apps/games, 2x1TB RAID0 for music/data, 2TB External HDD for backups.


----------



## Squa7ch

tbh I prefer simple tables over a desk...makes things easier.


----------



## Fantasysage

Here is the most current I have:
   
  I have since added a bit of headfi gear, but I need to clean the desk off before a photo op.
   
  Yes that is a 30" Monitor


----------



## gbacic

I've got a u2711 on my main rig, fantastic screens. I'm surprised you feel you need two screens with all that real estate, I replaced 2 24 inch screens with 1 27" and don't need any more space.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

^^ I like that little desk lamp you have. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Fantasysage

Quote: 





gbacic said:


> I've got a u2711 on my main rig, fantastic screens. I'm surprised you feel you need two screens with all that real estate, I replaced 2 24 inch screens with 1 27" and don't need any more space.


 

 Well, that 24" died by me spilling coffee down the bezel. The layers of plastic in there pulled the coffee all over the place via capillary action and I hadda chuck it. I want to get 2 more thought right now. I am thinking 2 of the 22" IPS panels flanking the 30" in panorama would be great.
   

  
  Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> ^^ I like that little desk lamp you have. Where'd you get it?


 

 It is a sunnex lamp. Generally they are for industrial use, bolted to the inside of ambulances and tanks and stuff. I am not sure if they are available to the consumer other than getting one off ebay. I got mine from my old man who 'acquired it'. I see them go for upwards of 100 bucks on ebay but it is totally worth it. It is a bendy arm with a swivel head and it makes a GREAT reading lamp too.


----------



## doof-ed

Quote: 





doof-ed said:


> this thread has made want to clean up my desk!!
> 
> Currently:
> HP DV6 i7 Laptop (if anyone else has this - does yours heat up immensely?)
> ...


 


   
  Sorry about the quality, phone camera didnt go to well. even photoshop couldnt help me much
  Im a student if you couldnt tell haha


----------



## pocketrocket

S_E_S111, have you liked the ESI nEar 05 eXperience (I hate those capitals..)? I'm on the lookout for 5" or 8" monitors and those are on my list.


----------



## S_E_S111

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> S_E_S111, have you liked the ESI nEar 05 eXperience (I hate those capitals..)? I'm on the lookout for 5" or 8" monitors and those are on my list.


 

 I like my ESI nEar05 eXperience, i think it is one of the "warmer" sounding speakers which have very nice mid as compared to KRK RP5G2 that i audition b4 i choose to purchase this (i listen to vocal more). The minor drawback for these speaker will be the highs that is less detail and sparkle to me. But overall, these speakers are GREAT, especially if you like mid or you listen to vocal.


----------



## Baird GoW

Huge change... does Head-fi approve? Sorry about cables there is NOTHING I can do lol (with the excption of the ones going to tv which I'm currently looking to get a cover for.)
Went from this


TO THIS


----------



## Varley

Pretty similar to what I did, from sitting in a cave (under a bunk bed) to a stand alone desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Very nice, loving the monitors and the wallpapers!


----------



## Baird GoW

I couldn't stand the bunk bed anymore haha.
 I also added some nice new audio upgrades too like from pro900 to HE-6, and compass to NFB-10 ES non-usb, speaker iso pads...
  Waiting for someone to comment on size of my AC-9 powercable
 Yea I love nice wallpaper and love having no taskbar and no icons... makes me feel even more organized and minimalist.
 BTW PC on far right isn't mine I'm fixing it for a friend


----------



## matchuk28

armin mirage


----------



## Baird GoW

OMG you quoted all my pics to say that... quick edit your post before anyone sees lol.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@Baird GoW - Since you asked, I approve. I do have one question though, where do your legs/feet go at the desk?
   
  @Matchuk28 - That's frowned upon, 'round these parts.


----------



## gorb

Where'd you manage to get the RC-10s?  They're great speakers 
   
  I'd have to get matching monitors for multimonitor computering though...mismatched monitors bug me :/


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> @Baird GoW - Since you asked, I approve. I do have one question though, where do your legs/feet go at the desk?
> 
> @Matchuk28 - That's frowned upon, 'round these parts.


 

 There is PLENTY of leg room haha. my feet sit on top of my receiver (foot warmer) since I'm pretty high up.
   


  Quote: 





gorb said:


> Where'd you manage to get the RC-10s?  They're great speakers
> 
> I'd have to get matching monitors for multimonitor computering though...mismatched monitors bug me :/


 


  Got them at vanns right before they went out of stock. The two sides are the exact same monitor the middle is a different (24" H-IPS). Does not bug me at all.


----------



## gorb

I didn't know vanns ever got them back in stock - I bought mine from them back in early 2010.  Hopefully they get em again...I'll probably buy another pair.
   
  It's not so much that the monitors aren't the exact same units, as long as they were fairly similar it'd be okay.  The height difference alone would make me go crazy 
   
  I used to use a 24" display along with a 20.1", but they were roughly the same height and had the same vertical pixel count (1200), so it was okay.
   
  If I ever go back to multiple monitors I'd get three matching ones and go with a vertical eyefinity setup


----------



## alv4426

Thank You Klipsch!!!! Getting closer to deafness daily


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





sect said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was surprised to see Genelecs too, since they're not typically used by non-musicians/audio pros. And yes, definitely try to position them properly, because it's a shame to see high quality reference monitors not performing at their best.


----------



## matchuk28

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> @Baird GoW - Since you asked, I approve. I do have one question though, where do your legs/feet go at the desk?
> 
> @Matchuk28 - That's frowned upon, 'round these parts.


 


  my bad didnt know lol


----------



## ThumperSD




----------



## J.Pocalypse

ThumperSD, I really like how clean your desk area is. Mind if I ask, what's that little deal there just north of your M50's, with the red/white RCA's plugged into it? And that little deal there next to your left speaker?


----------



## Borgbox

Newly acquired KRK Rp8g2 monitors.
   
  The rig is a UD series Gigabyte mobo, AMD Phenom II x2 545 chip, ATI Radeon HD 4850, 4 gig G-skill ram, Lexicon I-onix u22 Audio interface, Raidmax Smilodon extreme black case (The Borgbox)


----------



## Varley

Not sure about the thing underneath the desk, but the thing next to the speaker looks like this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/XMI-X-mini-II-Mini-Speaker/dp/B001UEBN42


----------



## Varley

Oh and nice desk Thumper, I have the same one! IKEA ftw!


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> ThumperSD, I really like how clean your desk area is. Mind if I ask, what's that little deal there just north of your M50's, with the red/white RCA's plugged into it? And that little deal there next to your left speaker?


 

 That's my Musiland 02 US DAC. The line out RCA outputs are unfortunately in the front.

  
  Quote: 





varley said:


> Oh and nice desk Thumper, I have the same one! IKEA ftw!


 

 Thanks I found it locally on CL for $50


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





matchuk28 said:


> my bad didnt know lol


 
  i wasn't mad at you haha. you didnt need to remove anything lol


----------



## attenuated 3db

Normally, I do not like to post in these kinds of threads, but today I just uploaded a photo of my "rig" in direct reply to a question a fellow Head-Fi-er put to me at this Head-Fi.org address.

As Scott McNealy, formerly C.E.O. of the Larry Ellison/Oracle-gobbled-up Sun Microsystems, said back in the mid 1990s:

"You have zero prvacy anyway."

h34r:


----------



## Mad Max

*ThumperSD*, what are those things that your speakers are sitting on top of?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





borgbox said:


> Newly acquired KRK Rp8g2 monitors.
> 
> The rig is a UD series Gigabyte mobo, AMD Phenom II x2 545 chip, ATI Radeon HD 4850, 4 gig G-skill ram, Lexicon I-onix u22 Audio interface, Raidmax Smilodon extreme black case (The Borgbox)


 

 You have an albino German Shepard? Color me jealous. Ever seen _"Silence Of The Lambs"_? Haha.


----------



## Squa7ch

I really wish there was an Ikea store around here, those desks are awesome...


----------



## matchuk28

how are your genelecs connected to computer they are xlr connectors arent they??
   
  has anyone compared genelecs to audio engine>?


----------



## Borgbox

Actually a white Siberian Husky =) German Shepherd is planned when we have a bigger place!
  
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> You have an albino German Shepard? Color me jealous. Ever seen _"Silence Of The Lambs"_? Haha.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





matchuk28 said:


> how are your genelecs connected to computer they are xlr connectors arent they??
> 
> has anyone compared genelecs to audio engine>?


 
   
   
  I have seen a male RCA to female XLR cable available on Amazon for around $15.
   
  Genelecs are about 5 times the price of Audio Engine's... anything. So, they better sound way better too.


----------



## .Sup

speakers or monitors usually accept male XLRs not female.


----------



## Sotiris

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I was surprised to see Genelecs too, since they're not typically used by non-musicians/audio pros. And yes, definitely try to position them properly, because it's a shame to see high quality reference monitors not performing at their best.


 

 Yes , i agree with u , i must to postition them better....The only option i have is to position them close to wal lifting the left so as to be in the same horizontal line with the right....I know that it would be better to be in distance with the wall...In my own home i will try to buy their stands....


----------



## Sotiris

Quote: 





matchuk28 said:


> how are your genelecs connected to computer they are xlr connectors arent they??
> 
> has anyone compared genelecs to audio engine>?


 


  XLRs the genelecs-TRS the soundcard


----------



## whatsinaname

Current setup. Just got the speakers yesterday. Definitely need stands though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Borgbox

Yeah, give me those little miniatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  Quote: 





whatsinaname said:


> Current setup. Just got the speakers yesterday. Definitely need stands though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





whatsinaname said:


> Current setup. Just got the speakers yesterday. Definitely need stands though. Any suggestions?


 


  Make your own, it's really not that hard and will be a fraction of the cost. Some MDF and a couple of Auralex Mopads.


----------



## Varley

Quote: 





mad max said:


> *ThumperSD*, what are those things that your speakers are sitting on top of?


 


  I don't believe anyone replied, they are foam insulation pads for speakers, they pretty much stop vibrations travelling through the desk etc. Ruins bass in most cases, I find they help the accuracy of my A5's *a LOT. *


----------



## thuantran

Also HS50M here.

  I need to repaint the wall, sometime.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





mad max said:


> *ThumperSD*, what are those things that your speakers are sitting on top of?


 

 Those are Auralex isolation pads to prevent any unwanted vibration. Also works well as a stand.
   


  Quote: 





thuantran said:


> Also HS50M here.
> 
> I need to repaint the wall, sometime.


 


  Is high end audio equipment easy to find in Saigon?


----------



## thuantran

Well, as everywhere else, money is the problem not the place.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





thuantran said:


> Also HS50M here.
> 
> I need to repaint the wall, sometime.


 

 Nice speaker stands.


----------



## pocketrocket

Yamaha RX-V420RDS
  AKG K 272 HD
 Tannoy Mercury F1

 Unless I suddenly start hearing something euphoric and blissful in my relatives Martin Logans or the Focal Scala Utopias (which I both didn't like), I'm going to give Hi-Fi a rest for a second..

 It's just that googling for the next thing to spend on and finding just positive glorifying reviews of stuff like uDAC-2 which actually turns out to be crap is really confusing.. Going through some major existential despair right now

 I hate how that amp sits on the desk taking all the space, but the sound is quite enjoyable. Good enough for a bitter guy who doesn't believe in Santa.


----------



## Syan25

My PC + Yulong D100 connected to my SR-71A 
  Sound Blaster - X-Fi Card
  Altec Lansing 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers (which cut out)
   
  Funny this - the speakers are NOT EMI shielded - so the speakers cut out every once in a while...and yet the provide cables so damn short that you have to keep it close to your rig....


----------



## Blisse

Well the uDac-2 shouldn't really affect the sound, but good luck!
  And Syan, how do you work with the wires inbetween you, and having no leg room! Or desk room for that matter.


----------



## daigo

My really messy desk, but I've organized it some since I took this picture and moved the ps3 back to my television set up:

   
  And my headphone desktop set up:


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





daigo said:


> My really messy desk, but I've organized it some since I took this picture and moved the ps3 back to my television set up:
> 
> 
> And my headphone desktop set up:


 

 what desk is that?


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Well the uDac-2 shouldn't really affect the sound, but good luck!
> And Syan, how do you work with the wires inbetween you, and having no leg room! Or desk room for that matter.


 


   
  With difficulty - but since the keyboard is wireless - I roll my chair a foot back from the PC box and work from there....our apt. is tiny and the design of the PC area was designed without forethought to where to put wires and PC boxes - I live in Taiwan - and as typical of this country - nothing is done regarding forward planning. As long as things look nice on the surface - that's all that matters....I do believe the culture has no clue when it comes to thinking long term about anything...


----------



## daigo

It's a Legare 60" corner desk with a peninsula extension in espresso color.  Completely tool less assembly, like a big puzzle made of plywood with woodgrain finish. 
   
  http://legarefurniture.com/product.php?Product=CDEM-120
   
  Quote: 





jonhapimp said:


> what desk is that?


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





daigo said:


> It's a Legare 60" corner desk with a peninsula extension in espresso color.  Completely tool less assembly, like a big puzzle made of plywood with woodgrain finish.
> 
> http://legarefurniture.com/product.php?Product=CDEM-120


 
  thx


----------



## Insilin1i

Nothing special in the audio setup. Some Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II. In the future I want to upgrade them to more quality speakers but not many of them have the amount of bass these produce.


----------



## niotio910

Quote: 





insilin1i said:


> Nothing special in the audio setup. Some Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II. In the future I want to upgrade them to more quality speakers but not many of them have the amount of bass these produce.


 
   
  Nice and clean desk. I can't wait for my first Macbook Pro to come


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





insilin1i said:


> Nothing special in the audio setup. Some Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II. In the future I want to upgrade them to more quality speakers but not many of them have the amount of bass these produce.


 
  Haha like your setup, using the huge iMac to block off sunlight!! We nerds.. We hate ze evil sunlight..! LoL >)


----------



## Aynjell

I suppose I should post mine, shouldn't I?






   
  Audio setup not included. Been giving attention to my new Klipsch speakers and really enjoying them. Good deal for 130$ and about as good as I'll need to go for desktop monitors. At least I think so anyway. Also finally got a new desk.


----------



## grokit

Lots of tabletop as well as screen space available, nice!


----------



## Borgbox

F yes, vault boy!


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





insilin1i said:


> Nothing special in the audio setup. Some Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II. In the future I want to upgrade them to more quality speakers but not many of them have the amount of bass these produce.


 
   
  You won't get the bass of a 2.1 set up with 2.0's unless you have speakers that are like 8" plus (looks like you have the space!), although saying that, you could get something like the Focal CMS speakers  and a sub (or any studio monitors that can be hooked up to a sub) and set the crossover frequency with the dials on the back of them.


----------



## Syan25

Agreed!


----------



## Insilin1i

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> You won't get the bass of a 2.1 set up with 2.0's unless you have speakers that are like 8" plus (looks like you have the space!), although saying that, you could get something like the Focal CMS speakers  and a sub (or any studio monitors that can be hooked up to a sub) and set the crossover frequency with the dials on the back of them.


 
  The Focals in your signature are $1300 :O . I would only be able to go max to maybe $400 for a decent setup.
   
  Would something like this come close to the bass I am accustomed to: 
  http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/8872/Pro_Audio_Recording/Studio_Monitors/M-Audio/BX8A_Deluxe_Active_Studio_Monitors.htm
  or these:
  http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/6853/Pro_Audio_Recording/Studio_Monitors/Yamaha/HS80M_-_Powered_Monitor.htm
   
  Think I might make my own thread sooner or later.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> I suppose I should post mine, shouldn't I?
> 
> 
> Audio setup not included. Been giving attention to my new Klipsch speakers and really enjoying them. Good deal for 130$ and about as good as I'll need to go for desktop monitors. At least I think so anyway. Also finally got a new desk.


 


  do you find your printer runs out of ink? i have the same or similar printer and id ont even print much at home yet, i have to replace the ink often.... ugh!


----------



## Aynjell

Yeah, it eats through ink... but for what it cost me I'll deal.


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote:


insilin1i said:


> Some Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II. In the future I want to upgrade them to more quality speakers but not many of them have the amount of bass these produce.


 
  Of course a modest bookshelf 2.0 system is going to lose to a subwoofer in bass response, even if the woofer cone was relatively big they aren't meant to put out bassy farting noises unlike subwoofers. Then again the last time I heard the Soundsticks I was relatively impressed with the amount of bass the subwoofer was capable of, but I still enjoy a pair of active monitors (with or without a subwoofer) a lot more.


----------



## grokit

Insilin, didn't your Harmon/Kardon Soundsticks II come with a subwoofer, making it a 2.1 system?


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Quote:
> Of course a modest bookshelf 2.0 system is going to lose to a subwoofer in bass response, even if the woofer cone was relatively big they aren't meant to put out bassy farting noises unlike subwoofers. Then again the last time I heard the Soundsticks I was relatively impressed with the amount of bass the subwoofer was capable of, but I still enjoy a pair of active monitors (with or without a subwoofer) a lot more.


 

  
  Not necessarly, i have the alesis m1 mk2 passive moniters there 5.5" drivers go down to 45hz before they roll off the bass , thats around the same as my edifier s730 with it's 10" driver , the 10" had more force though but the 5.5" bass sounds alot cleaner and can still shake the house, the 2.1 multimedia sets are cheaply designed/made there woofers don't actually go that low there are boosted in the 80hz area to make it seem there more powerful than they actually are , cheap amps, drivers and poor designs means most struggle below 50hz.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





insilin1i said:


> The Focals in your signature are $1300 :O . I would only be able to go max to maybe $400 for a decent setup.
> 
> Would something like this come close to the bass I am accustomed to:
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/8872/Pro_Audio_Recording/Studio_Monitors/M-Audio/BX8A_Deluxe_Active_Studio_Monitors.htm
> ...


 


  The Focal CMS 40/50/65 are... well, very good and they're a fair bit cheaper than either the Solo 6's or the Twins, which are their higher spec monitors (which are in turn a lot cheaper than something like say.. monitors by PMC). They're made in France though, so I think in terms of value for money, I get a better deal in the UK than you do. There's all kinds of decent monitors though, Adam A3/5/7X, Genelecs, Dynaudio, KRKs, it just depends on a) budget b) personal preference, as they obviously sound different. You might want to look at something like this thread? http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/503088/2-0-speakers-compilation-best-for-500 Check the whole thread not just the OP's list!


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Not necessarly, i have the alesis m1 mk2 passive moniters there 5.5" drivers go down to 45hz before they roll off the bass , thats around the same as my edifier s730 with it's 10" driver , the 10" had more force though but the 5.5" bass sounds alot cleaner and can still shake the house, the 2.1 multimedia sets are cheaply designed/made there woofers don't actually go that low there are boosted in the 80hz area to make it seem there more powerful than they actually are , cheap amps, drivers and poor designs means most struggle below 50hz.


 
 Well, you're comparing a multimedia set subwoofer to actual passive monitors, it makes sense if the Alesis has a more accurate transient playback than one of them more affordable bass farting devices people call subwoofers. Then again I like bass farting devices, if I had room I'd get a Behringer 18" PA-subwoofer and hide it somewhere, I bet it's way less accurate than what a "monitor" subwoofer could do, but I'm mostly interested in the earthquake-like effect and I'm quite confident that even the "bass-light" Behringer B3031A monitors with their decently sized 8" woofer will introduce some detail into the higher bass notes while the PA-subwoofer takes care of rupturing my eardrums/windows


----------



## pomme de terre




----------



## Bazzman

Lego speaker stands....Nice. Isn't there anything Lego can't do


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Well, you're comparing a multimedia set subwoofer to actual passive monitors, it makes sense if the Alesis has a more accurate transient playback than one of them more affordable bass farting devices people call subwoofers.Then again I like bass farting devices, if I had room I'd get a Behringer 18" PA-subwoofer and hide it somewhere, I bet it's way less accurate than what a "monitor" subwoofer could do, but I'm mostly interested in the earthquake-like effect and I'm quite confident that even the "bass-light" Behringer B3031A monitors with their decently sized 8" woofer will introduce some detail into the higher bass notes while the PA-subwoofer takes care of rupturing my eardrums/windows


 

 Just because there labeled as passive monitors doesn't mean they have to be used that way, i have them sitting on bookshelf just for music playback used just like bookshelf speakers , the soundsticks clearly have boosted bass in the 80hz area like most 2.1 multimedia systems, where as bookshelf speakers don't tend to it gives the illusion the soundsticks have more bass when in fact bookshelf speakers with 5-6" drivers will go just low and have just as much real bass, you probley won't find speakers with the bloated soundsticks sub sound no.


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Just because there labeled as passive monitors doesn't mean they have to be used that way, i have them sitting on bookshelf just for music playback used just like bookshelf speakers , the soundsticks clearly have boosted bass in the 80hz area like most 2.1 multimedia systems, where as bookshelf speakers don't tend to it gives the illusion the soundsticks have more bass when in fact bookshelf speakers with 5-6" drivers will go just low and have just as much real bass, you probley won't find speakers with the bloated soundsticks sub sound no.


 
 I agree with you but I can't seem to come across in a way that'd make me seem like I do. Anyway you're correct, and I enjoy studio monitors for music/gaming/movies too, going to get some relatively big Behringer B3031A's soon.


----------



## zeroibis

I do not have any of my long term setup but here is basically everything from 2 years ago when I was back at home for a bit using a temp desk ect:


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Aynjell, nobody noticed your mechnical keyboard and your mouse bungee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 All I can say is: GG


----------



## Squa7ch

nice render


----------



## Vitor Machado

Finally my HD555, Clip+ and UCA202 have arrived! I still haven't got rid of the ghetto speaker stands though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
_Wallpaper by kionee._


----------



## Squa7ch

Hey whatever works man, nice setup.


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> Finally my HD555, Clip+ and UCA202 has arrived!
> 
> _Wallpaper by kionee._


 
  Sweet, this thread is so handy for asking people about equipment! How is the UCA 202? I was thinking of getting it along my Behringer B3031A, read it measures better than uDAC-2 but I'm interested in the subjective view on the sound too!


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Sweet, this thread is so handy for asking people about equipment! How is the UCA 202? I was thinking of getting it along my Behringer B3031A, read it measures better than uDAC-2 but I'm interested in the subjective view on the sound too!


 
  I don't have much experience with these stuff (haven't heard other USB DACs), but it's a noticeable improvement over my on-board audio (VIA VT1708S @ Asus M4A785TD-M Evo). The highs are more natural, there's more instrument separation, stereo imaging and overall realism. It's not a night and day difference, but it's definitely there.
  Also, the front panel of my on-board picks up a bit of noise, which is annoying. The UCA202 is dead silent.
   
  I decided to buy it after reading NwAvGuy's review. I guess that's where you've read the measurements too?
   
  Just keep in mind you should not use low impedance headphones with the UCA202, because it's output impedance of ~50ohms may cause significant variations in the frequency response. I can say it's working well with the HD555.


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> I don't have much experience with these stuff (haven't heard other USB DACs), but it's a noticeable improvement over my on-board audio (VIA VT1708S @ Asus M4A785TD-M Evo). The highs are more natural, there's more instrument separation, stereo imaging and overall realism. It's not a night and day difference, but it's definitely there.
> Also, the front panel of my on-board picks up a bit of noise, which is annoying. The UCA202 is dead silent.
> 
> I decided to buy it after reading NwAvGuy's review. I guess that's where you've read the measurements too?
> ...


 
  Nah I'm just generally interested in it, I'm thinking of either Icon-2 or Maverick D1 for a DAC, it's difficult to decide because I have really limited listening options in Finland and the hi-fi salesmen in my city are total douchebags


----------



## shezatokyo

I followed this thread since its begining, some very nice setups indeed. Here's mine :
   

   

   
  PC : Silverstone SG05 case with a Gigabyte h55n itx mobo, core i5 661, HD6850, Crucial 64Go SSD + Samsung F3 1To, screen is NEC 23" IPS
   
  Audio: Foobar wasapi > Optical out > TC electronics BMC-2 (as DAC & headphone amp) > Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohms
   
  portable rig : alessandro MS-1,akg K518 DJ, fiio e5 and Cowon i7/i9 
   
  I'm looking for monitors to hook up with the xlr out of the BMC-2, maybe KRK rockit or Dynaudio (around $500).


----------



## sorue

$500 does not get you active Dynaudios man


----------



## fengshenwee

My PC setup


----------



## fengshenwee




----------



## fengshenwee

doubt post


----------



## fengshenwee

My current setup. A few changes not updated in the pictures but in general, this is pretty much wat I have.  Sorry about the extra posting above. Took me a few posts to understand how this forum works. Feel free to delete the above post.


----------



## tooch

My current setup: Sony TA-1055 Integrated amp, JBL N24AW speakers. The speakers are technically outdoor speakers but sound pretty good with the Sony. Eventually I will replace the speakers with something a little higher end.


----------



## Suedehead

Nice setup.  Where did you score that desk at?  It is very simple but classy.
  
  Quote: 





fengshenwee said:


> My current setup. A few changes not updated in the pictures but in general, this is pretty much wat I have.  Sorry about the extra posting above. Took me a few posts to understand how this forum works. Feel free to delete the above post.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

There is no reason to keep the photos in your quoted response/question.


----------



## Syan25

Yep - takes up too much room!


----------



## shuttleboi

Hello desk aficionados, what is your opinion of glass desks?
   

 Is reflection or glare a problem?
 Is it too hard to hide wires?
 Are scratches or other damage a major concern?
 Any other problems?
   
  I'm looking to buy this one from Crate And Barrel:


----------



## gorb

The only thing I don't like about glass desks is how easily they show dust.  Other than that, they're fine.


----------



## dfkt

Fingerprints or any other tiny smudges are a *huge* problem with glass desks.


----------



## Syan25

I wouldn't think glare would be an issue depending on where you are with regards to light - but it would be easy to mark up and would't help hide wires and the backs of your equipment. Plus - it isn't the easiest desk to clean.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I wouldn't think glare would be an issue depending on where you are with regards to light - but it would be easy to mark up and would't help hide wires and the backs of your equipment. Plus - it isn't the easiest desk to clean.


 


  Why would a glass desk be difficult to clean? You just need some Windex and a paper towel, right? I would think it's no more difficult than cleaning a wood or acrylic desk.


----------



## tmars78

I don't think it would be too hard to hide wires if the desk is in the right spot. Whenever I had a desk like that, I ran the wires down the backs of the legs. So if you are against the wall, they wouldn't be seen too much.


----------



## thuantran

I clean my place once a week so the glass desk isn't a problem at all. Scratches isn't an issue either unless you deliberately use a screw driver or something to scratch it. Hiding cables is also a matter of being clever, but for glass desk it's indeed a little easier to spot them.


----------



## Postalisback

Photos are almost two months old but hasnt changed really.


----------



## fengshenwee

Thankx. Is actually very cheap table and not exactly a computer table. I got it at vhive Singapore because it helps to hide the cables away from sight.
   
  I feel glass computer table is only have wireless setup but the technology is not there yet.
  
  Quote: 





suedehead said:


> Nice setup.  Where did you score that desk at?  It is very simple but classy.


----------



## keph

Swans M50W & Edifier S730D







lately put my edifier S730D in the box..too large to play with at dorm...hahaha

and start out my headphone rig....


----------



## Citan

keph, how would you compare those two sets of speakers?  I'm in the market for a 2.1 system and have been seriously considering both.  If you had to only keep one 2.1 system which would you choose(assuming no space/dorm constraints)?


----------



## keph

citan said:


> keph, how would you compare those two sets of speakers?  I'm in the market for a 2.1 system and have been seriously considering both.  If you had to only keep one 2.1 system which would you choose(assuming no space/dorm constraints)?




hmmm... in a short way i would prefer the Swans M50W..because i listen to 70% music and the rest on movies..for movies i just switch it to the Edifier speaker...those two are a set of different speakers 1 for SPL(EDIFIER) and 1 for SQ(SWANS)...its like comparing a AKG701 to a Audio Technica M50...the Swans reproduce Quality such as the Edifier Quantity (if u know what i mean)

Conclusion if ur in the market for a 2.1 speakers and like music go for Swans if for movies/games or Techno bassy music go for Edifier...


----------



## Citan

Quote: 





keph said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Thanks for the reply....I need them for music and games equally.


----------



## keph

hmmm...i play games to and i feel the M50W is ok with it if..but u will not get the OMMPPPHHHH the Edifier will give you...from what i can say M50W is an all round speaker...one of the best multimedia speaker in the market out there...ive owned alot of Multimedia speakers before such as the logitech Z-5500, Z2300, Z4, Roth Audioblob, Edifier c3, S530D and so on but from what my crappy ears cud here i love the M50W the most...


----------



## LividPanda

New guy posting pictures. Sorry about the junkie pictures, you get the idea though.
   
  WA6 Sophia Princess
  MHDT Havana
  HD 650 - stock
  HD 800 - stock
  Bowers & Wilkins MM-1
  Logitech Squeezebox (S/PDIF)
   
  Also pictured: Ghetto Coke bottle caps under speakers, Asus laptop, Samsung P2350, X TRAC Pads Ripper XXL mouse pad.
  Not pictured: Grado 325is, Abraham Lincoln, 2nd monitor (Hanns G HH241), Harmon Kardon Sound Sticks II


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





lividpanda said:


> New guy posting pictures. Also not shown are Grado 325is. Sorry about the junkie pictures, you get the idea though.
> 
> WA6 Sophia Princess
> MHDT Havana
> ...


 

 Nice set up for " a new guy", haha, enjoy.
   HD 800- I want oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## .Sup

what's that cool looking green usb cable keph?


----------



## vinnievidi

Isn't that a Lacie USB cable?  They make their cables flat and in a different color for each type of interface 
  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> what's that cool looking green usb cable keph?


----------



## keph

.sup said:


> what's that cool looking green usb cable keph?






vinnievidi said:


> Isn't that a Lacie USB cable?  They make their cables flat and in a different color for each type of interface




its the Oyaide d+ NEO http://www.neo-w.com/catalog/2010/06/d-usb_en.html


----------



## Wedge

Rig 1
   

   
  Rig 2
   

   
  Just figured I would post my 2 comp rigs.


----------



## Jibbie

^^ Beast set up


----------



## shrimants

Wedge: DETAILS PLZ


----------



## Jibbie

Yeah, I'd be curious what speakers those are
  
  Quote: 





shrimants said:


> Wedge: DETAILS PLZ


----------



## spork42

His "Rig 1" speakers look to be Paradigm Studio 20s judging by the drivers, but their enclosures are a tad more boxy than the current generation, with only the sides veneered.  I am going with an older (last?) generation pair of Paradigm Studio 20s.  (Sorry if I answered out of turn, playing "guess the driver" is fun for me, haha.)
   
  As for "Rig 2" I am having a hard time without seeing the drivers...
   
  In any case, that is a gorgeous Woo5; I am sure that the the LCD2 sounds stunning with that combination.  Is the Woo5 also driving the Paradigms?  If so, how well do those pair together?
  
  Quote: 





jibbie said:


> Yeah, I'd be curious what speakers those are


----------



## Wedge

RIG 1, is Paradigm Studio 20v.4 (1 previous generation), Woo Audio WA-5, pc has Asus Essence ST PCI.  The pc specs itself are core i7 LGA1366, 12 gigs of ram, and nvidia gtx480.
   
  RIG 2, is Sunfire HRS 5.1, Denon AVR4311, Elan amp for multizone, Panasonic Blu-Ray, and Microsoft XBox, PC is core i7 LGA1366, 6 gigs of ram, and nvidia gtx460.


----------



## munchzilla

Quote: 





gorb said:


>


 


  omg Artisan Kai.GIEN H3 mousepad! and is that a filco with changed keycaps?
  I got a Filco tenkeyless with brown Cherry MX, and the same mousepad!
  ordered their new one the Shiden glass coated, should be fun to try it.
  really cool!


----------



## Sotiris

Quote: 





wedge said:


> RIG 1, is Paradigm Studio 20v.4 (1 previous generation), Woo Audio WA-5, pc has Asus Essence ST PCI.  The pc specs itself are core i7 LGA1366, 12 gigs of ram, and nvidia gtx480.
> 
> RIG 2, is Sunfire HRS 5.1, Denon AVR4311, Elan amp for multizone, Panasonic Blu-Ray, and Microsoft XBox, PC is core i7 LGA1366, 6 gigs of ram, and nvidia gtx460.


 


  Can i ask u something?Which application uses the 12G ram u have? Where do u use it?


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





sotiris said:


> Can i ask u something?Which application uses the 12G ram u have? Where do u use it?


 

 I vote for foobar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








..
   
  I have to confess that I use 8 GB or better I have 8 GB RAM   so I can enjoy some music and the same time playing Solitaire


----------



## Sotiris

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> I vote for foobar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Nice joke!!! i use my RAM to play pac-man and to use Windows Paint


----------



## dlechner

Nice systems!


----------



## dlechner

A little jealous!


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





sotiris said:


> Nice joke!!! i use my RAM to play pac-man and to use Windows Paint


 
  oulalalala..might be that this will already lead to a system crash


----------



## Wedge

No single app that I use, uses 12 gigs of RAM but if I want say work on a big picture in photoshop or CAD, and listen to music or watch a movie, it is nice to have.  Some of the games I have in combination with Windows get a little bit laggy with 6 GB, I knew it wasn't the vid card, so I looked at the Ram utilization and saw I could benefit from a little more.
  
  Quote: 





sotiris said:


> Can i ask u something?Which application uses the 12G ram u have? Where do u use it?


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





wedge said:


> No single app that I use, uses 12 gigs of RAM but if I want say work on a big picture in photoshop or CAD, and listen to music or watch a movie, it is nice to have.  *Some of the games I have in combination with Windows get a little bit laggy with 6 GB*, I knew it wasn't the vid card, so I looked at the Ram utilization and saw I could benefit from a little more.


 
  What games require 6GB? I've played plenty of games while running many apps on my rig with 6GB DDR3 and I've NEVER gone over 4gb. 4GB is plenty for the average PC overclocker/gamer.
   
  You can check your memory usage by CTRL + ALT + DEL, Start Task Manager, Performance.


----------



## pocketrocket

Quote:


> Can i ask u something?Which application uses the 12G ram u have? Where do u use it?


 
  For instance Adobe After Effects CS5 prefers 2GB per thread for rendering, and all of the 12GB can be used for RAM previews. With an AMD Phenom II X6 or any i7 processor 12GB is very beneficial in such applications.

 If you just play Black Ops you can rest assured your average 4GB is more than plenty


----------



## Wedge

I am aware of how to check my my system performance.  We all have different needs I listed a program and a family of programs which could easily use 12GB or RAM, which I or do use on occassion.  Also as far as games go its not the game itself, its the game, its windows, its the media player I have running, and any other thing I feel like having run in the back ground.  I never said that I needed it, it was a little laggy for some reason a bunch of times, looked at my system performance with 6 GB and it was in the 90s the few times I looked and so I bought 3 more sticks of RAM.  Otherwise, I have no good explanation other than I just have it.  I could also just say that well I don't really need my WA-5 and so I should bought a WA-6 instead, but then Woo would have been out a few grand and I wouldn't have been as happy with my sound system.


----------



## Syan25

Sounds complicated - more RAM means more ease - right?


----------



## Somnambulist

More headroom! My Mac Mini came with 2x1G sticks, and I replaced it with 2x4GB sticks, the difference was pretty obvious once you start opening lots of programs and switching between them quickly.


----------



## shrimants

Depending on how the application(s) themselves are programmed, more ram can be a good thing. Games generally wont be using that much ram, 4-6 gigs is more than enough in most cases as its mostly the video ram that takes up the most space. PhysX enabled games will require the 4-6 gigs to really shine, otherwise 2-4 is enough to get most games to playable (27+fps) levels with decent (medium, non HD resolution) graphics.

For things like CAD and photoshop and video editing, however, the hard drive presents an enormous bottleneck for the application's performance. In this case the RAM is preferable to use. Of course, if you have like 10 100gb 7200RPM (or ssd) hard drives all hooked up in RAID0, your computer will fly and be more than able to use the pagefile/disk cache rather than the ram, but that isnt a very cost effective strategy, especially if your motherboard can support 2ghz clock frequencies on the ram.

Similarly, GPU's are designed differently based on their usage. the mainstream consumer GPU's you see are expensive and fast and dont have THAT much ram, but if you look at the professional grade GPU's you'll quickly eclipse your specs and triple the price of your rig just because those are optimized for CAD and other creative functions where speed isnt the issue but overall performance is.

I know thats not a terribly good explanation and its rife with innaccuracies, but thats the most I feel like summarizing it


----------



## revolink24

Biggest bottlenecks in almost any system for general speediness: Hard drives and RAM.


----------



## SouthernBoy

OH GOD, SOMEONE POST A PIC BEFORE I DIE!!!!


----------



## ThumperSD

There's no doubt you will get bottle-necked at 2GB if you run a lot of memory hogging apps. That's hardly my point. My point is 4GB is enough for 97% of people. I run A LOT of apps on my fairly high-end rig and never used over 4GB, ever. I have 3x2GB DDR3 1600mhz and it's overkill.


----------



## Borgbox

Dude, no one cares about your ram settings or anything like that. This is a picture thread and you guys have totally hijacked it. GTFO or post a picture plz.
  Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> There's no doubt you will get bottle-necked at 2GB if you run a lot of memory hogging apps. That's hardly my point. My point is 4GB is enough for 97% of people. I run A LOT of apps on my fairly high-end rig and never used over 4GB, ever. I have 3x2GB DDR3 1600mhz and it's overkill.


----------



## ThumperSD

You're not helping either. So post pics or GTFO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Borgbox

I posted all my pics man, you guys should take it to tells or just ****.
  
  Quote: 





thumpersd said:


> You're not helping either. So post pics or GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote: 





borgbox said:


> *I posted all my pics man*, you guys should take it to tells or just ****.


 

 That makes the two of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Now let it go.


----------



## sluker

On that note here are my latest pics in the ever evolving office system.


----------



## rsajdak

Thats nice


----------



## rsajdak

Nice set up


----------



## shrimants

whats that thing next to your IEM's?

EDIT: also, what is the point of having multiple pairs of headphones? I dont get why you would have so many pairs if you find one that sounds good enough and just listen to that.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Quote: 





shrimants said:


> whats that thing next to your IEM's?
> 
> EDIT: also, what is the point of having multiple pairs of headphones? I dont get why you would have so many pairs if you find one that sounds good enough and just listen to that.


 

 Are you referring to his iPod Nano w/ Watchband?


----------



## bik2101

@sluker - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 WOW that's an impressive collection


----------



## Syan25

Very cool man!


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





shrimants said:


> whats that thing next to your IEM's?
> 
> EDIT: also, what is the point of having multiple pairs of headphones? I dont get why you would have so many pairs if you find one that sounds good enough and just listen to that.


 

 Next to my IEM's is the Nano 6g in a TikTok watch band.
   
  If you have to ask why I "need" so many headphones, you have obviously found one that does everything for you, and I envy you. I am a bit OCD (like most people here). As a result:

 I have IEM's for when I am out and traveling.
 For long flights I use the SRH840's;
 At night I use the D7000.
 The K701 was my first pair of open phones and as most people who have owned them; they took me on a search for an amp to drive them to their full ability and educated me about desktop amps. I still use them for movies and certain types of music. 
 Everyone who likes rock music needs to have at least one pair of Grados, and why not the HF-2. I also have a pair of Magnum's coming at which point I may sell the HF-2, or not.
 Lastly, the HE5-LE is a new purchase to see if I want to go further down the Planar path.
  Hope that helps to answer your "question".


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Which laptop is that, and is it running your external monitor as well? I was looking for a Mac Mini around there some place, but just can't seem to find one..


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Which laptop is that, and is it running your external monitor as well? I was looking for a Mac Mini around there some place, but just can't seem to find one.The


 
   
  The Laptop is an Envy 14, running the external monitor (Dell 24") via HDMI. Sound is Foobar2k-WASAPI --> USB -->Onkyo ND-S1 -->Coax -->V-DAC


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





sluker said:


> On that note here are my latest pics in the ever evolving office system.


 

 I hope you don't take this personally but WOW those custom molds look HUGE. Do you have big ears, or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> I hope you don't take this personally but WOW those custom molds look HUGE. Do you have big ears, or is it an optical illusion?


 


  I don't think my ears are big.
  Anyhow, my mom always told me it was not the size of your ears but how you used them.


----------



## lee730

Dell XPS 730 overclocked to 3.4 ghz, had it at 3.8 before. 30 & 27 inch Ultra Sharp Monitors (2560 X 1600, 1920 X 1200). Sorry about the mess guys  High res pictures make that more apparent lol. Z5500 5.1 Speakers


----------



## lee730

lol BTW how are you liking that headstage arrow? I have pinpointed it down to either this amp or the ALO Rx for my next major portable amp upgrade. Will be using it with my Sflo 2 on the go and would like some comments if possible. Will be using my Sennheiser IE7/IE8's with them. Will probably opt for the Shure SE535 down the road and who knows what else lol.
  Quote: 





sluker said:


> I don't think my ears are big.
> Anyhow, my mom always told me it was not the size of your ears but how you used them.


----------



## sluker

I think the Arrow is still the best deal in portable amps. I previously had the Rx and sold it once I compared it to the Arrow. I was using the Rx  with the Sflo mostly and there was negligible improvement. However, with the arrow there is improvement in clarity and I love the bass boost. The "giant" IEM's are in fact reshelled SE530's and the Sflo+Arrow (bass boost I)+SE530 are my favorite portable combo for long flights and coffee shops.
  However, I do hear that the new ALO Rx MKII is much improved but at twice the size and $150 more I don't see myself switching back.
  
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol BTW how are you liking that headstage arrow? I have pinpointed it down to either this amp or the ALO Rx for my next major portable amp upgrade. Will be using it with my Sflo 2 on the go and would like some comments if possible. Will be using my Sennheiser IE7/IE8's with them. Will probably opt for the Shure SE535 down the road and who knows what else lol.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

That XPS case is sexy..


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> That XPS case is sexy..


 


  Thank you, I think she should last a long time. Its actually future upgradable so I can turn her into a custom rig once the internals are completely outdated . Anodized aluminum.


----------



## lee730

Yeah I'm most likely gonna go with the Arrow at this time. Especially since the Alo Rx has only 1 headphone out to my knowledge and it is located next to the line in, that is not very versatile and at $450.00 there is no excuse for this. I want to have the line out on one side and have my headphone in on the top of the amp as not to have all these wires in one cluttered area. I think Rob will be shipping out his Arrow 4G in June or July if I'm not correct. Not sure if the treb boost is a new feature not included on the 3G?
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> lol BTW how are you liking that headstage arrow? I have pinpointed it down to either this amp or the ALO Rx for my next major portable amp upgrade. Will be using it with my Sflo 2 on the go and would like some comments if possible. Will be using my Sennheiser IE7/IE8's with them. Will probably opt for the Shure SE535 down the road and who knows what else lol.


----------



## revolink24

lee730 said:


> Yeah I'm most likely gonna go with the Arrow at this time. Especially since the Alo Rx has only 1 headphone out to my knowledge and it is located next to the line in, that is not very versatile and at $450.00 there is no excuse for this. I want to have the line out on one side and have my headphone in on the top of the amp as not to have all these wires in one cluttered area. I think Rob will be shipping out his Arrow 4G in June or July if I'm not correct. Not sure if the treb boost is a new feature not included on the 3G?




You should also consider the Pico Slim, from Justin at HeadAmp.


----------



## lee730

Yeah I had considered the pico slim but it wouldn't be able to drive full size cans too well; although I won't be using my Dennon 5000's much away from my desktop, nonetheless I like to have more options if need be. I honestly wanted to get that Alo Rx but I can't get over the HP in and Line In being right next to each other. If there were at least 2 headphone in's I'd go with the new Rx.
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shuttleboi

So I went ahead and bought this desk from Crate And Barrel. It's a really nice work of art, IMHO.
   
  Here are some initial photos. But how do I hide the wires??? I have some straps to wrap the wires around the legs, but getting the wires from the monitor to the legs unobtrusively will be a challenge. (Yeah, I should have thought of this before I ordered the table.)
   
   

   
   

   
   
  Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Hello desk aficionados, what is your opinion of glass desks?
> 
> 
> Is reflection or glare a problem?
> ...


----------



## alphones

Shuttleboi,
   
  I like the look of your table and lamp.  I would tuck the wires using your straps along the support and leg of the table to make it as unobtrusive as possible.  Now all you needs is a sleek and stylish chair to match the rig.
   
  Cheers,
  Al


----------



## sluker

The cheap way:
  Move your power strip behind the monitor and fix it to the wall using cocking or heavy dual sided velcro from 3M. It looks like you have enough cable to run it along the base of the wall and straight up. You can use white tape to cover the cord and fix it to the wall or same white velcro from 3M on the wall and the back of the cable.
  Expensive:
  Set up a wall socket behind the monitor, you can run it from either of your sockets but will need to break/rebuild the wall.
  
  Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Here are some initial photos. But how do I hide the wires???


----------



## Syan25

That's a good idea!


----------



## m0ltar

Here's my rig. Ill have a Woo Audio and HD800's here next week.


----------



## Rainbow Randy

Whoa, m0ltar. Three monitors is very cool and enviable, but six?! It seems a bit overboard. What...why...how? 
   
  And are those custom-painted Audioengine speakers? Beautiful setup all-around.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Needs some nicer pcie cables .


----------



## m0ltar

Quote: 





rainbow randy said:


> Whoa, m0ltar. Three monitors is very cool and enviable, but six?! It seems a bit overboard. What...why...how?
> 
> And are those custom-painted Audioengine speakers? Beautiful setup all-around.


 

 Yeah, six indeed. I do a lot of work in SSH terminals. So, having the ability to have them all open at once is nice. On top of that, I do a considerable amount of design work. As for the Bx5a's, no they are no custom painted, they were actually a special edition that M-Audio did. 
   
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Needs some nicer pcie cables .


 

 Ha, I actually ran out of sleeving for those, so they just stay bare. The tower is actually under the desk, no one sees it anyways.


----------



## Syan25

Holy - those monitors look awesome!


----------



## thuantran

@shuttleboi: I think wrapping the part you can't hide up in the same color as your wall will make them less intrusive.


----------



## Syan25

haha - hilarious!


----------



## r31t0




----------



## hdufour

A quick visit to your local hardware may give you what you need.  Most will carry an electrical cable "race track" like the item here (http://bit.ly/fxE4lf) that you can hide cables in....I've seen some really slim pieces that would stick to the edge of your glass tabletop, essentially hiding it all around till you get to the back of the monitor....and if memory serves, most of those dell monitors have a built in track in the back of it to guide/hide the cables....
   
  Love the desk btw!
  
  Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> So I went ahead and bought this desk from Crate And Barrel. It's a really nice work of art, IMHO.
> 
> Here are some initial photos. But how do I hide the wires??? I have some straps to wrap the wires around the legs, but getting the wires from the monitor to the legs unobtrusively will be a challenge. (Yeah, I should have thought of this before I ordered the table.)


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...




----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

Intel i7 2600k OC'd to 4.5GHz Asus Sabertooth P67 motherboard 12 gb of Kingston Hyper X 1600 MHz DDR3 Cosair H70 CPU liquid cooling 2 Nvidia MSI twin frozer GTX 560 OC'd to 1 GHz Cooler Master Halfx Tower Cooler Master silent pro M 850 watt power supply


----------



## oopsydaisy

*My Lab*
  •Mac Mini(hidden)
  •iPad 2
  •HP ZR22W
  •Wacom Cintiq 21UX
  •Yulong D100 DAC/HPA
  •Ultrasone Edition 8


----------



## revolink24

Mmm, Cintiq.


----------



## Syan25

Awesome! 


oopsydaisy said:


> *My Lab*
> •Mac Mini(hidden)
> •iPad 2
> •HP ZR22W
> ...


----------



## kite7

Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


>


 
  Nice Koncept lamp, I have one of those and they are definitely one of the nicest looking lamps one can get.


----------



## MM245

Syan25, which wallpaper do you use on the iPad 2, Cintiq, and Mac Mini?
   
  BTW, nice setup!


----------



## Syan25

Unfortunately I am using Windows - why ask?
  
  Quote: 





mm245 said:


> Syan25, which wallpaper do you use on the iPad 2, Cintiq, and Mac Mini?
> 
> BTW, nice setup!


----------



## oopsydaisy

Quote: 





mm245 said:


> Syan25, which wallpaper do you use on the iPad 2, Cintiq, and Mac Mini?
> 
> BTW, nice setup!


 

 Actually, that was my setup, so thanks. As for the wallpaper, I got it at the link below. This gives you 4 variants, but the one I used was the black with the inner shadow. Another great source for wallpapers is interfacelift.com. Enjoy
   
  http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/widescreen/?q=music&order=9&offset=24#/d33sne1


----------



## iammbox

HD555 and bx5a to NuForce Icon HD


----------



## Syan25

style!
  Quote: 





iammbox said:


>


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





oopsydaisy said:


> *My Lab*
> •Mac Mini(hidden)
> •iPad 2
> •HP ZR22W
> ...


 

 Heh, I also have a Mac Mini, HP ZR monitor (24") and the Yulong D100.


----------



## mralexosborn

Any suggestions for a ~24 inch IPS panel under $300? The bigger the better. Also suggestions for full tower cases under $200 that are not very open. I was thinking maybe the Fractal XL?


----------



## Somnambulist

Unlikely, the HP ZR24W is the cheapest 24" 16:10 IPS you can get. Dell do a 16:9 23" IPS that's supposedly quite good though. TN panels are pretty much the default for any consumer related monitor these days, and if you want IPS you have to start going pro-sumer or professional, which obviously costs money.
   
  The Fractal XL's cooling is a bit iffy, but then it depends on what components you're sticking in it. By not open you mean quiet?


----------



## mralexosborn

What about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005232&cm_re=ips_panel-_-24-005-232-_-Product
   
  My components don't run too hot. Just an OC'ed Athlon II 630 and an OC'ed 5770. By not very open I mean I don't want dust getting in. This is the main problem with my current case. It has been 9 months and the CPU cooler is literally clogged with dust until it gets running at full speed.


----------



## oopsydaisy

somnambulist said:


> Heh, I also have a Mac Mini, HP ZR monitor (24") and the Yulong D100.




Well, I'm also saving for speakers(Audioengine 5s)


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I was thinking maybe the Fractal XL?


 

 the XL is f**king gorgeous.


----------



## mralexosborn

Yes.


----------



## thuantran

I'm using a DELL U2311 and it's very good for under 300USD IMO. You can't find 24" IPS display for under 300 anyway, at least I haven't.


----------



## mralexosborn

I wonder if I would be better served just getting 3 consumer grade 20" monitors or just a second 23" one. I guess IPS is out of the question since I don't like to part with money unless it has to do with audio.


----------



## thuantran

That depends highly on having experience with it already or not. I'm sure I won't look back and settle for less. Also the larger your LCD screen estate, whether you have multi or single monitor setup, the more you will notice color ship with TN panel. IMO if you buy LCD larger than 20" you should go IPS or PVA.


----------



## Somnambulist

One thing to consider with IPS though, is that nearly all the screens use an anti-glare coating, which may or may not be to your liking. The Apple displays are one of the only IPS lines with glossy screens (colours 'pop' a bit more) I can think of, although what you gain in colour, you lose in reflections if you have a light source hitting the screen. This is part of the reason I got a Mac Mini and the HP, rather than the 21.5" iMac, since the layout of my room means where I have to have the computer isn't ideal for light, and also it worked out cheaper and is a bigger display.
   
  I think there's a Viewsonic VA panel that's in your price bracket, with it's main drawbacks being handling very fast motion, particularly in FPS, and quality control being a little hit and miss in terms of backlight bleed e.t.c. (although you could return it). 2nd hand will also get you some bargins, although obviously you don't get any kind of warranty.
   
  As for cases, there's quite a few with dust filters these days. Do you need the size of the XL over the regular R3? I seem to remember the latter getting more favourable reviews.


----------



## thuantran

AFAIK only Apple like to use glossy coating on IPS panel which is very annoying if you have light source directs at the screen. I prefer anti-glare finish which I think most of the IPS screens use.


----------



## Somnambulist

Hazro have just released some 27" IPS monitors which use exactly the same panel as Apple... however the quality control doesn't seem very good so far, which negates the attractive price.


----------



## iammbox

why not get dells 21in IPS?
  think theres still that way to get it cheap on slick deals
   
  same way i got my dell 2209wa for cheap. $220~ shipped


----------



## dfkt

I've been looking into the HP ZR24w. Seems to be a nice IPS monitor for a fair price. Also, it's matte, not glossy, which is a major advantage for my needs: seeing things on the screen, not my own reflection.


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm quite happy with it. Two things to bare in mind though. It appears they're getting harder and harder to find (perhaps they're being discontinued/replaced), and if you do get one, it's very worthwhile calibrating it properly, as out the box the contrast is poor. You can fix this by turning the brightness practically down to 0 (it's still bright!) and the contrast up to 100, but that can throw the colours off slightly, which is where proper calibration comes in. 16:10 is also highly preferable - at least to me - for general use, the extra vertical space does make a difference. It does take up a bit of desk space, but in my case I intend on using the VESA mount and getting an Ergotron LX arm, which means I will retain all my desk space.
   
  I'd only replace it in future for a 27-30" 2K res screen, but that's a few years down the line.


----------



## dfkt

Somnambulist, you're talking about the HP or the Hazro?


----------



## Lazerboy2000

You guys should really start your own thread about monitors. I enjoy the conversation, but it doesn't belong in this thread and it'd be much easier to continue the discussion and allow others to contribute if you have a dedicated thread.


----------



## mralexosborn

I do want a full tower case. I don't like the clutter of my Thermaltake V3. Still undecided on the monitors. 3 20 inchers sounds really tempting. It is the same price as getting another 23" monitor.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I do want a full tower case. I don't like the clutter of my Thermaltake V3. Still undecided on the monitors. 3 20 inchers sounds really tempting. It is the same price as getting another 23" monitor.


 

 or you could get 1 28 inch monitor and call it a day


----------



## mralexosborn

The problem is I'll be getting the same resolution, at my price range. Meh.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> The problem is I'll be getting the same resolution, at my price range. Meh.


 

 having seen an IPS monitor, I don't feel I'm missing much. Except for the colors (which were nice). 
   
  Obviously, the price increase is worth it to other users, and I'll probably end up buying an IPS display simply because my personality is like that, but right now I'm beyond happy.
   
  I think my resolution is 1920 x 1200, which is pretty good for a non IPS display.


----------



## mralexosborn

27" monitors in my price range are 1920x1080 just like my current 23" inch one. I am saying that I don't get the point in upgrading if the quality diminishes.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> The problem is I'll be getting the same resolution, at my price range. Meh.


 
   
  There aren't any high res LCDs that don't cost crap-tons of money.  If you desk is deep enough for them to fit you should keep an eye on ebay and craigslist for old professional CRTs for local pickup.
   
  I got a ViewSonic P225 (about 20 inches of visible screen and 2048x1536@75Hz) for free. I prefer it to pretty much any LCD that's cheaper than than a pair of O2s.  None of the affordable ones have a decent pixel density.


----------



## essencez

Yo! Kinda new here but heres my setup (so far!)
   

   
  Close up!


----------



## mralexosborn

I don't have that deep of a desk, I don't think. Too bad.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Somnambulist, you're talking about the HP or the Hazro?


 


  I own the HP. Anyway I'll curb the monitor talk and let people get back to posting nice pictures!


----------



## youngngray

People, c'mon! Pics or GTFO this thread. Thank you essencez.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I own the HP. Anyway I'll curb the monitor talk and let people get back to posting nice pictures!


 

 To heat the thread some more, I just got the ZR24w today, and trying to get used to its image presentation at the moment.  (Will borrow a friend's Gretag calibration unit on Friday, it sure is no use without it.)
   
  To defuse the thread, here's a pic of it (notice the SM3 in the photo, my headphone duty fulfilled):


----------



## Somnambulist

Cool, if you look at the TFTCentral review of it, they give some idea on calibration settings, although obviously every monitor tends to be slightly different:
  http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/hp_zr24w.htm
   
  I going to get a Spyder 3 or something eventually, but I'm pretty fine with the image as it stands, although I did knock the contrast up to max and the brightness way down. Colours seem fairly accurate, but I know they could be a little better. I don't do any colour-critical work though, so it's no big deal.


----------



## pocketrocket




----------



## Syan25

pocketrocket said:


>




What's your flavour of alcohol? I'm curious


----------



## Somnambulist

Jägermeister.


----------



## [L]es

htpc, 65s1, dalis and my custom speakers, meridian 551, tube buffer...


----------



## mralexosborn

What tube buffer do you use?


----------



## [L]es

it's diy..


----------



## voodoohao

here's my rig
   

   

   

   
  pretty lousy camera


----------



## J.Pocalypse

*voodoohao*, how are you finding that Matrix Mini-i? I was wanting one of those awhile back pretty badly.. I don't recall the last time I saw one in a posted picture in this thread.


----------



## voodoohao

hmm I've only bought it recently so my impressions of it might not be too accurate, but imo it's comparable to the more expensive DacMagic ( the only mid-fi dac I owned in the past), even with A/Bing you might not be able to tell the difference, in terms of sound reproduction. It does bring about a slightly musical quality to different songs, so it isn't completely neutral, but the effect is pleasing ( to my ears). 
   
  I'm using it with a Darkvoice 337 and Little Dot MKVII+ and the best thing about the Matrix mini is its wealth of connections, there's both RCA outputs as well as XLR outputs, so I'm able to connect both amps at once. It also includes a headphone amp but I have not tried it out so am unsure of how good the inbuilt amp is. But I think for it's price range it's a quality piece of work, won't go wrong with it, especially if you buy it used ( as I did haha ) 
   
  EDIT* However the DacMagic does have upsampling, while the Matrix Mini does not, but to my ears upsampling only affects songs recorded at 128kbps to a obvious degree, so if you do not have much songs at 128kbps the Matrix Mini is a good choice.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Thank you.


----------



## Snag1e

I know that my speaker placement is not ideal, but its the best that I can do in my dorm.....


----------



## Syan25

snag1e said:


> I know that my speaker placement is not ideal, but its the best that I can do in my dorm.....




I would be seriously worried about my right ear - why not have that speakers further up on a shelf in front of the seating area...


----------



## Snag1e

The shelfs are too small to hold them, well at least..... =/ ...... I just moved some stuff around and may try to get them somewhat stable though =] since schools started I've listened almost exclusively on my headphones. Now that i'm in a small dorm with cement walls, and cant have my speakers set up even close to properly my stereo just dosn't sound good (and yeah, I really never listen to it sitting at my computer, the right side is really too much there =[ ).....so yeah, I basically only play it when I'm chillin with friends in my room......when I go home for the summer that will change though =D....


----------



## ibis99




----------



## Syan25

snag1e said:


> The shelfs are too small to hold them, well at least..... =/ ...... I just moved some stuff around and may try to get them somewhat stable though =] since schools started I've listened almost exclusively on my headphones. Now that i'm in a small dorm with cement walls, and cant have my speakers set up even close to properly my stereo just dosn't sound good (and yeah, I really never listen to it sitting at my computer, the right side is really too much there =[ ).....so yeah, I basically only play it when I'm chillin with friends in my room......when I go home for the summer that will change though =D....




Good luck with that!


----------



## youngngray

Trying to figure out why my Dad's old stereo system doesn't work + found that the power amp does + "borrow" unused speakers = upgrade for my computer 

Its just some Polk R-10's and a Kenwood KM-205. It's an upgrade from stock speakers from Dell.


----------



## mralexosborn

My setup is ~ complete.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> My setup is ~ complete.


 

 wow. Your speakers look great.


----------



## mralexosborn

They look okay. The little imperfection on the right speaker is glue that I couldn't sand down. And although I made five passes with the fine sanding the finish is not 100% smooth. The back is not flat because the idiots that cut the boards did so terribly. Also I did the staining in my dusty garage so some of that stuck to the polyurethane. And although they have spikes for isolation the desk resonates some midbass. But listening to these simultaneously with my Stax give me an experience like no other. Dare I say a more pleasurable experience than LCD-2's out of a B22? 
   
  I love my setup. So much.


----------



## forsberg

how's that black widow keyboard??


----------



## mralexosborn

I love it to death. Quality seemed iffy at first but it has proved to be solid as a rock. It is a joy to type on.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I need a better apartment where I can spread these out further and angle better, but currently they are incredible. I just got them setup about 10 mins ago and I'm in love with the KRKs
   
  I'm running these from my computer>>USB>>Maverick D1 tube out>>RCA. Not shown is my Bravo V2 tube amp and Alessandro  MS1i's


----------



## Syan25

Nice speakers man!


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> I need a better apartment where I can spread these out further and angle better, but currently they are incredible. I just got them setup about 10 mins ago and I'm in love with the KRKs
> 
> I'm running these from my computer>>USB>>Maverick D1 tube out>>RCA. Not shown is my Bravo V2 tube amp and Alessandro  MS1i's


 

 Lucky for you they are a front-ported design.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Yeah one of the main reasons for looking at KRK in the first place was that they are placed against the wall, or close to it, so I needed the front port. I've been playing them all day and am very happy with them. They sound great at any volume and I'm sure they'll play louder than I'd ever want


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Yeah one of the main reasons for looking at KRK in the first place was that they are placed against the wall, or close to it, so I needed the front port. I've been playing them all day and am very happy with them. They sound great at any volume and I'm sure they'll play louder than I'd ever want


 

 The KRK's are not bad. In the past when I was still considering lower/mid-range priced reference monitors, I liked them better than some competitor's products. They KRK's were at least not excessively bright like many others, and had a relatively more neutral sonic signature, though they seemed a bit dry compared to the ones I favored more.
   
  As soon as you can, get them out of that enclosed shelf environment and put them and yourself in optimal listening positions. Ideally, a good starting point for your head is 38% from the front wall (along the length of the room, not the width, with the speakers firing down length of the room, the speakers right up against the front wall or soffit-mounted, to eliminate comb-filtering from the rear wall, pointed at your head in equilateral triangle, tweeters at ear-height, all symmetrical, including room layout. This is hard to achieve for many people who don't have a choice and must use the room that's available. In cases like that, where acoustic treatment is too expensive or takes up too much space, I highly recommend room correction products like the IK Multimedia ARC System, or hardware alternatives (though inferior) like the KRK and JBL hardware room correction units (they are not as sophisticated as the ARC System, but they are more flexible since they are hardware units). I use the ARC System and it's done an amazing job at tightening up my studio, even after I already had a whole acoustic treatment system installed.
   
  Since your speakers are 6-inches, you won't be getting authoritative sub-bass. Will you be adding a subwoofer in the future?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> The KRK's are not bad. In the past when I was still considering lower/mid-range priced reference monitors, I liked them better than some competitor's products. They KRK's were at least not excessively bright like many others, and had a relatively more neutral sonic signature, though they seemed a bit dry compared to the ones I favored more.
> 
> As soon as you can, get them out of that enclosed shelf environment and put them and yourself in optimal listening positions. Ideally, a good starting point for your head is 38% from the front wall (along the length of the room, not the width, with the speakers firing down length of the room, the speakers right up against the front wall or soffit-mounted, to eliminate comb-filtering from the rear wall, pointed at your head in equilateral triangle, tweeters at ear-height, all symmetrical, including room layout. This is hard to achieve for many people who don't have a choice and must use the room that's available. In cases like that, where acoustic treatment is too expensive or takes up too much space, I highly recommend room correction products like the IK Multimedia ARC System, or hardware alternatives (though inferior) like the KRK and JBL hardware room correction units (they are not as sophisticated as the ARC System, but they are more flexible since they are hardware units). I use the ARC System and it's done an amazing job at tightening up my studio, even after I already had a whole acoustic treatment system installed.
> 
> Since your speakers are 6-inches, you won't be getting authoritative sub-bass. Will you be adding a subwoofer in the future?


 


  Is that IK Multimedia ARC System made exclusively for speaker systems, or does it have some use for headphones as well? I mean, could it be used solely as a high quality EQ?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:  





>





> Is that IK Multimedia ARC System made exclusively for speaker systems, or does it have some use for headphones as well? I mean, could it be used solely as a high quality EQ?


 
  It's for room correction and speakers only. The test tones fire from left and right speakers separately, and measurements are taken to not only correct frequency response, but also stereo-imaging, so it'll never work with headphones because headphone stereo-imaging is nothing like speakers.
   
  "High quality EQ" is kind of unnecessary. Even freeware pro audio plugins are great sounding, and in fact, most digital EQ's are identical, as in, they will null with each other if you reproduce their curves exactly (not counting plugins that try to model emulations of "desirable" colorations like tube gear or vintage/famous consoles).
   
  Personally, I get great results using Isone Pro paired with EasyQ as my headphone signal chain.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> It's for room correction and speakers only. The test tones fire from left and right speakers separately, and measurements are taken to not only correct frequency response, but also stereo-imaging, so it'll never work with headphones because headphone stereo-imaging is nothing like speakers.
> 
> "High quality EQ" is kind of unnecessary. Even freeware pro audio plugins are great sounding, and in fact, most digital EQ's are identical, as in, they will null with each other if you reproduce their curves exactly (not counting plugins that try to model emulations of "desirable" colorations like tube gear or vintage/famous consoles).
> 
> Personally, I get great results using Isone Pro paired with EasyQ as my headphone signal chain.


 


  Isone? Really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've read a few good things about it, but also that there were better alternatives, even if not freeware, like Electri-Q and Ozone 4. I'm not sure how reliable that info could be, though. While having the option to add coloration is nice, my doubt was if there were significant differences between software EQs.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





roller said:


> Isone? Really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Isone is not an EQ. It's a room simulation/crossfeed that makes your headphones sound like speakers in an acoustically ideal room. Once you have tried it you'll never want to be without it ever again. There are no better alternatives out there, unless you buy expensive hardware units. Ozone 4 is overkill for simple EQ'ing, as it is a mastering suite. Electri-Q's GUI isn't as intuitive as EasyQ.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Isone is not an EQ. It's a room simulation/crossfeed that makes your headphones sound like speakers in an acoustically ideal room. Once you have tried it you'll never want to be without it ever again. There are no better alternatives out there, unless you buy expensive hardware units. Ozone 4 is overkill for simple EQ'ing, as it is a mastering suite. Electri-Q's GUI isn't as intuitive as EasyQ.


 


  Ozone 4 might be overkill, but using the EQ module alone is lighter on resources and yields quite good results, not to mention it can be tons of fun to play with the presets (again, for fun, not for accurate listening) I just wonder if it has the most granular settings available on software EQs. I already use bs2b for crossfeed on foobar2000, but that's another thing I'm curious about, as I'm not aware of really high quality crossfeed VSTs out there.


----------



## gus6464

Very nice!
   
  Are those Fostex FE126 drivers?


----------



## SOUNDinterpreter

been waiting until i got a decent setup to post.
   
  Mac Pro > Lavry DA11 > Focal CMS 50


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





gus6464 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Are those Fostex FE126 drivers?


 


  Yessir.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





soundinterpreter said:


> been waiting until i got a decent setup to post.
> 
> Mac Pro > Lavry DA11 > Focal CMS 50


 


  Care to share some impressions of the Focals? My main contender for desktop speakers...


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:  





> Ozone 4 might be overkill, but using the EQ module alone is lighter on resources and yields quite good results, not to mention it can be tons of fun to play with the presets (again, for fun, not for accurate listening) I just wonder if it has the most granular settings available on software EQs. I already use bs2b for crossfeed on foobar2000, but that's another thing I'm curious about, as I'm not aware of really high quality crossfeed VSTs out there.


 

 Ozone is a pro audio mastering plugin, and it really isn't necessary for simple tasks like creating EQ curves for headphones/speakers. Just think about how much it costs. Why pay for a pro audio plug-in meant to be used in critical mastering situations when someone is just a hobbyist that listens to music and isn't doing serious audio production (but if you are, then that's a different story, since you'd be using the entire suite and often). Freeware parametric EQ's are perfectly fine and will do any job you throw at it. Parametric EQ's will allow you surgical precision, while linear-phase EQ's will give you the utmost transparency, but it's really geared towards critical mastering and not really necessary unless you EQ the hell out of something and screw up its phase. Graphic EQ's won't be as precise, so I never use them. You're right that presets are mostly useless for correcting headphones/speakers, because they weren't tailor-made for each specific model's sonic signature.
   
  One of the better pro audio crossfeeds out there is Redline Monitor, but it pales next to the Isone Pro, since it is a simple crossfeed and does not do convincing room simulation, which is what Isone Pro does (and does it incredibly well). There's a very long thread about Isone Pro in the computer section here at head-fi.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Ozone is a pro audio mastering plugin, and it really isn't necessary for simple tasks like creating EQ curves for headphones/speakers. Just think about how much it costs. Why pay for a pro audio plug-in meant to be used in critical mastering situations when someone is just a hobbyist that listens to music and isn't doing serious audio production (but if you are, then that's a different story, since you'd be using the entire suite and often). Freeware parametric EQ's are perfectly fine and will do any job you throw at it. Parametric EQ's will allow you surgical precision, while linear-phase EQ's will give you the utmost transparency, but it's really geared towards critical mastering and not really necessary unless you EQ the hell out of something and screw up its phase. Graphic EQ's won't be as precise, so I never use them. You're right that presets are mostly useless for correcting headphones/speakers, because they weren't tailor-made for each specific model's sonic signature.
> 
> One of the better pro audio crossfeeds out there is Redline Monitor, but it pales next to the Isone Pro, since it is a simple crossfeed and does not do convincing room simulation, which is what Isone Pro does (and does it incredibly well). There's a very long thread about Isone Pro in the computer section here at head-fi.


 


  While I know that Ozone isn't meant to be used for its EQ alone, I only consider it since it does yield good results, perhaps due to its necessity of being accurate. But since you assured me that the digital EQs out there are more or less the same, I'll just continue going with Ozone, with the rest of the features being for seldom tasks.
   
  I must say that I'm surprised, yet intrigued, about your opinion on Isone Pro, and will look into it as an alternative for bs2b. The thing is that by using headphones as my main rig, I won't need room simulation, but if Isone Pro does that in addition to a nice crossfeed, then it will certainly be of use.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:  





> The thing is that by using headphones as my main rig, I won't need room simulation, but if Isone Pro does that in addition to a nice crossfeed, then it will certainly be of use.


 

 Actually, it's precisely because your main audio output device are headphones that you really need room simulation. Trust me, as soon as you try Isone Pro, you'll know what everyone is raving about. Headphones with crossfeed only give you bleeds into the other channel, but it still sounds like something playing far too close to your ears to truly have that dimensional sound that speakers give you. Isone Pro's room simulation isn't meant to simulate flawed rooms--it's meant to simulate the perfect room that's acoustically neutral. It also does HRTF (head and ear sizes) to match each person's physiology. You can also adjust the room size and speaker distance, as well as have a very nice range of speaker emulations, including professional monitoring speakers, flatscreen TV, laptop speakers, boomboxes, and even how the music sounds outside the room with the door closed (these were created for audio professionals to check their mixes in different types of rooms and on different types of playback devices). Isone Pro also has surround features.
   
  In general, speakers in acoustically ideal rooms will always be much more dimensional than headphones, and Isone Pro turns your headphones into speakers, and for a very reasonable price.
   
  Here's the thread, with lots of comments and people sharing their settings:
 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/473885/isone-pro-the-best-thing-you-could-ever-get-for-your-headphones-on-your-computer


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Actually, it's precisely because your main audio output device area headphones that you really need room simulation. Trust me, as soon as you try Isone Pro, you'll know what everyone is raving about. Headphones with crossfeed only give you bleeds into the other channel, but it still sounds like something playing far too close to your ears to truly have that dimensional sound that speakers give you. Isone Pro's room simulation isn't meant to simulate flawed rooms--it's meant to simulate the perfect room that's acoustically neutral. It also does HRTF (head and ear sizes) to match each person's physiology. You can also adjust the room size and speaker distance, as well as have a very nice range of speaker emulations, including professional monitoring speakers, flatscreen TV, laptop speakers, boomboxes, and even how the music sounds outside the room with the door closed (these were created for audio professionals to check their mixes in different types of rooms and on different types of playback devices). Isone Pro also has surround features.
> 
> Here's the thread, with lots of comments and people sharing their settings:
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/473885/isone-pro-the-best-thing-you-could-ever-get-for-your-headphones-on-your-computer


 

  
  Me and reverb, reverb and me... have had some rough spots in the past, but honestly I think it was due to very low quality reverb gear. But I have to agree that sound isn't as spacious as it should. Wouldn't it be nice to have somewhat universal settings that when perfect with a music or genre, wouldn't butcher a different one?
   
  Anyway, seems like I have a couple dozen pages to read. And thanks again Lunatique.


----------



## bluelans

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 


  wow.coollll


----------



## raymond555




----------



## mahesh

My New setup


----------



## pocketrocket

Mahesh, NICE! Lovely looking DAC. So the speakers are Adam S1X? I haven't seen an Adam speaker without the front switches and volume controls before. If I had I would've gotten those instead of the Behringers. Not saying I don't like mine, but still, Adam speakers look sort of good, if not for the ugly controls on the front.


----------



## Trancer

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> My New setup


 
   
  Looking good! How do you find the HD20?  Is it worth it?


----------



## pocketrocket

Do we really have to quote an image on the same page almost next to your post? Addressing the post to the original poster of the image without quoting the pic makes the thread a lot cleaner to read, I can't fathom how this has to be brought up on every page separately.


----------



## monoethylene

No..


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Do we really have to quote an image on the same page almost next to your post? Addressing the post to the original poster of the image without quoting the pic makes the thread a lot cleaner to read, I can't fathom how this has to be brought up on every page separately.


 

 No reason for doing it in the same page. but not all users want/can modify a part of the quoted block. I sometimes roam head-fi in my linux machine with chrome and somehow huddler thinks im in a cellphone... so my quotes are in code and not in real time post like they usually are. can be too troublesome find a line to delete it in such case.


----------



## faroqui

That was a month or so ago, now I've got a USB keyboard and an LCD hooked up and my laptop under the table. I'm working on a new setup I'll post pics in a few weeks when I'm done hopefully.


----------



## mahesh

Thx
Adam has the volume control at the back ,and i dont need to control volume on adam, i can control with my hegel hd20.
And adam sounds great too.


----------



## mahesh

trancer said:


> Looking good! How do you find the HD20?  Is it worth it?






I have hd 20 since 4 days so still burning
But so far its quite good,
I will do some short review later comparing to benchmark dac 1 usb,lavry and mytek
Hd20 sounds warm,i think it is better then benchmark.......


----------



## bcg27

Here is my computer rig:
   

   

   
  Also can't resist a couple of my actual custom water cooled pc:


----------



## c3p0

update.


----------



## alphones

@bcg27: like the setup.  You should make a headphone stand to display those wonderful audeze headphones.
   
  @c3po: love the listening rig.  I appreciate the symmetry your going for in your room.
   
  Cheers,
  Al


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@c3p0, I'm wondering, how long is that room? From the wall that you're computer monitor is up against, to the wall your monitor is _facing_? Only reason I ask, is I'm wondering what kind of sound stage you're getting with those speakers on the stands being so far from where I imagine your head being while facing your monitor.
   
  Love seeing the upgrades.


----------



## Windsor

@cp30: What's that just in front of your MacBook Pro?


----------



## c3p0

The room is roughly 12 feet wide and 15 feet long. I have a couch on the other side of the room out of shot , and a leather swivel chair for when I use the comp for surfing net etc.

U can't really see, but I have an iPad 2 next to my headphone amp.


----------



## c3p0

windsor said:


> @cp30: What's that just in front of your MacBook Pro?




Chord dac.

Underneath it I have lehman black cube linear and iPad 2.


----------



## aangen

Wow, you say Chord dac like it's a simple thing.  It's an amazing thing! Nice room!


----------



## maverickronin

It sure looks cool. That Chord DAC could be prop on a Star Trek set.

My bet is you have to put your hand on the lens/jewel to deactivate the forgotten superweapon of a long lost civilization that once ruled the entire galaxy...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





bcg27 said:


> Here is my computer rig:


 

 I dig the DIY gear.


----------



## bcg27

Quote: 





alphones said:


> @bcg27: like the setup.  You should make a headphone stand to display those wonderful audeze headphones.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


 
  Yea, I have been trying to figure out what to do for that. I don't like to use the stand I have my hd600s on because it has rather narrow rods and with the weight of the Audeze's it really digs into the foam. I want to do something with the look of the woo stands but I definitely don't want to pay their price.

  
   


  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I dig the DIY gear.


 

  
  Thanks, lots of time went into those. Well not so much the Crack, that's a pretty easy kit, but the B22 was a lot of work. Definitely worth it though!


----------



## pocketrocket

A bit better image of the new Behringer B3031A Truth. First pair of speakers I'm running with a flat EQ, and enjoying every second of it. Really accurate and well defined bass (I'll never again believe it when kids at youtube say "needs moar bass"), smooth detailed highs (even Wharfedale Diamond 10.5 and Tannoy Mercury V sound sibilant in comparison even though they're usually pleasant), just lovely.


 And my ghetto FiiO E7 with an external ground wire to eliminate the ground loop hum between the active monitors and my desktop. Whisper silent, but I really wish I could get a Maverick D1 instead..


----------



## JRG1990

You run your monitors out of a portable dac's headphone socket, thats not a good idea you it's double amping and not supplying the correct amount of signal get the L7 the lineout dock for the E7 or even better the E9 which has proper RCA outputs.


----------



## Rhor

Quote:


>


 

 where did you get that tank? or, how did you make it? it looks amazing!


----------



## pocketrocket

I'm not following you. A signal is a signal, I don't see how it could possibly hurt my monitors as long as I keep the volume level in FiiO E7 sensible. I know the FiiO E7 is mainly a headphone amp, but how in earth am I "double amping" if E7 acts as just a pre-amp? What does "double amping" even mean?

 But I am getting a Maverick D1 soon, don't you worry.
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> You run your monitors out of a portable dac's headphone socket, thats not a good idea you it's double amping and not supplying the correct amount of signal get the L7 the lineout dock for the E7 or even better the E9 which has proper RCA outputs.


----------



## JRG1990

Ideally an amp needs around a 2vrms signal a headphone amp can't supply this and ideally you want max volume on the E7 for the best signal, you are double amping because the headphone jack on the E7 is amplified then the signal is amplified again by the speakers amps so you are double amping a line-out isn't amplified unlike a headphone jack.
   
  Also i was wondering how is the bass with the behringers , i am tempted by the B2031P i know the bass rolls off early but is the 8.75" driver punchy and does it hit hard with bassy kick drums?.


----------



## pocketrocket

That's weird because if I put the volume from FiiO E7 beyond halfway, it goes way too loud to listen comfortably. The monitors only go between +6dB to -6dB, that's not enough of volume control and I'd have to control them individually. Changing the volume from my computer would result in less dynamic range AFAIK (I have never heard this difference although everyone is scaring people not to do it), so I want to control the volume easily with a single knob on the DAC. Also, doesn't line-out usually mean a fixed volume? I want to be able to control the volume from my DAC, as with Maverick D1 if I leave the direct button disabled.

 I have not heard the B2031, I can't recommend them since the B3030 and B3031 have new transducers for both high and low frequencies. If you're tight on money, get the B3030, I heard those against Genelec 1032A and the B3030 seemed more natural, smoother highs and lower bass extension, although it's half the size of the Genelecs and both were flat for the test.
  
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Ideally an amp needs around a 2vrms signal a headphone amp can't supply this and ideally you want max volume on the E7 for the best signal, you are double amping because the headphone jack on the E7 is amplified then the signal is amplified again by the speakers amps so you are double amping a line-out isn't amplified unlike a headphone jack.
> 
> Also i was wondering how is the bass with the behringers , i am tempted by the B2031P i know the bass rolls off early but is the 8.75" driver punchy and does it hit hard with bassy kick drums?.


----------



## JRG1990

The fiio E7 is digital volume control aswell so your still loosing bits (dynamic range ) , it is true analog pots do sound better than digital volume control my entire set-up uses analog pots. The B3030 & B3031  are actives there is no passive version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and I want passives the quality of the amps on the cheaper active monitors are poor the behringer amps aren't great there disortion is quite high i'd rather my seperate amp which is 10times better and more powerful, the only options are the B2030 or the B2031 the B2031  has more bass and spl and will fit on my shelf fine so is probley the best option. I currently have the alesis m1 mk2 passives while there excellent in most areas and extend down to 45hz kick drums aren't punchy enough they come across as an unpleasing soft thud i have a sub which i cross over at around 65hz so the behringers lack of bass past that point isn't a problem i just want the kicks to be punchy and i don't want to loose the soundstaging and netruel sound of the alesis's.


----------



## Somnambulist

My Yulong D100 has no way of adjusting the volume of the line out. I was going to get something like a TC Electronics Level Pilot to put in between that and the monitors I want. Not sure if that's the kind of thing you want.


----------



## steve1979

Here's my 5.1 surround sound PC setup which is mostly used for playing games and listening to music.  Sorry about the blurry pictures but I only have a phone camera.
   

   

   

*PC*
  Intel i5 750 processor overclocked to 3.8GHz
  ATI 5850 graphics card
  4GB RAM
   
*AUDIO*
  Q Acoustics 1010i speakers
  Q Acoustics 1000Si sub woofer
  Yamaha RX-V667 receiver
  Tacima mains filter
  Cambridge Audio speaker cables
  QED interconnects


----------



## bcg27

Quote: 





rhor said:


> where did you get that tank? or, how did you make it? it looks amazing!


 

 It's an EK multioption reservoir. You can get them at sidewindercomputers.com and probably some other hobby computer sites. The liquid is Feser One F1 coolant.


----------



## pocketrocket

Yeah sorry about the FiiO E7. Well, I think I'll order the Maverick D1 today!

 I see your point about not wanting bass heavy but precise. I recall reading a review of the B2031*A* being muddy in the bass and sibilant and unclear in the highs. I don't know how much is the B3031A an improvement over them, and even if they were you're looking to amp them yourself, which might clear some issues. You never know, if the B2031*P* is actually a great speaker and all the issues are within the amplification of the active version. I have to warn you though, when I play really bassy crunk beats on these speakers really loud, there's a quite distracting resonance in the 2000Hz area. It doesn't really distract with actual music, and IDK if it's a design issue or bad QC or shipping mishandling, but it's worth noticing. I'm a bit dissapointed that a speaker I've shortly demoed against Genelecs, Wharfedales and Tannoys that was seemingly excellent, has an issue like this 

 Also, I haven't noticed any distortion in high or low transducers. Then again a 160W LF/80W HF bi-amp is way overkill for moderate listening, which is my case.
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> The fiio E7 is digital volume control aswell so your still loosing bits (dynamic range ) , it is true analog pots do sound better than digital volume control my entire set-up uses analog pots. The B3030 & B3031  are actives there is no passive version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Steve1979, that's an awesome set-up! really clean, I'd just tip the speakers over all the time


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





> Steve1979, that's an awesome set-up! really clean, I'd just tip the speakers over all the time


 


  Thanks.  Yeah they do look a top heavy don't they    They're actually very stable though because the base of the stands are fairly large and I have filled the bottom half of the tubes with very dense sand so the center of gravity is much lower than it looks.


----------



## pocketrocket

That's super. I might have to get some better stands myself, my speakers weigh four times as much as yours and they're on very flimsy stands. When I once cranked them up I swear I saw them wobble back and forth due to the pressure they were blowing out of the reflex tubes. The wind actually messed my hair up, it was quite cool.

 Are you enjoying the surround sound? I've never actually heard a surround system with such a clean speaker placement, it must be awesome!
  
  Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Thanks.  Yeah they do look a top heavy don't they    They're actually very stable though because the base of the stands are fairly large and I have filled the bottom half of the tubes with very dense sand so the center of gravity is much lower than it looks.


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





> Are you enjoying the surround sound? I've never actually heard a surround system with such a clean speaker placement, it must be awesome!


 


  It works really well when playing games.  You can hardly tell the sounds are coming from the speakers, you just get the full 360 degree soundstage with noises coming from all directions around you.  The bass is good in games too, every time I fire a gun you can physically feel the bass kick and when a greanade goes off next to you the whole room shakes!
   
  It sounds alright with music too because the Yamaha receiver has good sound quality and has a decent quality DAC.  Although a proper set of stereo speakers would always sound better with music than a subwoofer and satalite setup IMO.


----------



## Anacondastan

i7 970 3.20GHz x 6 Cores
  GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD3R v2
  Sapphire Reference 6870 GPU
  CORSAIR XMS3 1600MHz RAM 6GB
  Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB (SATA 3)
  SONY Blu Ray Player
  Cooler Master HAF 912
  Dell U2410
   
  My music is played exclusively through iTunes because it's simple to sync with my iPhone etc... I have also experimented with various "magic-players", audiophile codecs, bit rates and to these ear I could discern a possible difference but not a quantifiable "improvement." Moreover after more than 25 yrs in the hobby and presently a recovering audiophile I find that at the end of the day I enjoy listening to music rather than to my equipment. I wish you all a speedy and complete recovery someday.


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Yeah sorry about the FiiO E7. Well, I think I'll order the Maverick D1 today!
> 
> I see your point about not wanting bass heavy but precise. I recall reading a review of the B2031*A* being muddy in the bass and sibilant and unclear in the highs. I don't know how much is the B3031A an improvement over them, and even if they were you're looking to amp them yourself, which might clear some issues. You never know, if the B2031*P* is actually a great speaker and all the issues are within the amplification of the active version. I have to warn you though, when I play really bassy crunk beats on these speakers really loud, there's a quite distracting resonance in the 2000Hz area. It doesn't really distract with actual music, and IDK if it's a design issue or bad QC or shipping mishandling, but it's worth noticing. I'm a bit dissapointed that a speaker I've shortly demoed against Genelecs, Wharfedales and Tannoys that was seemingly excellent, has an issue like this
> 
> Also, I haven't noticed any distortion in high or low transducers. Then again a 160W LF/80W HF bi-amp is way overkill for moderate listening, which is my case.


 
  Appartly the with B2031p the cone starts to break-up around 2khz, something to do with the passive cross-over, active cross-overs are meant to be much better I think what you are hearing is the cone breaking up a result of a bad cross-over 2khz is where the woofer crosses over to the tweeter. Also it looks like you fell for the manufactures played with power ratings, the B3031A is 100Watts RMS low-freq and 30Watts RMS high freq , it's peak power is 150watts low & 75watts high  it's in the manual under the specs in small print, it's still more than plently of power for near-field.


----------



## JRG1990

Current set-up , list of stuffz is in my profile.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Judging by the size of that 360, that desk area looks tiny!


----------



## steve1979

Quote: Anacondastan 





> I enjoy listening to music rather than to my equipment.


 


 Hehe. That's seems to be a common problem for many people (myself included).
   
  Nice rig by the way, have you considered overclocking it?


----------



## pocketrocket

The B3031A crossover is an active crossover and it's at 3.6kHz, and the sound doesn't come from the transducers, it's from the reflex port, so I don't think that's the case.
 Also, it's
  150W of total output RMS @ 0.1% THD (1kHz sine wave),
 285W peak.
 You weren't far off with the outputs, but the crossover thing I don't believe, since the noise doesn't even seem to be coming from the transducers.
   
  Either way with the RMS/peak, near-field use I don't think I'll be cranking them up, and luckily the weird distortion is only audible in one or two rap/crunk beats where there's almost sine wave like bass, and even then it's obscurbed by lyrics or other istruments if they're present, so it's not too bad, although I'm a slight bit dissapointed with the issue being there in the first place, it sort of haunts you when you buy something brand new and expect a huge lots of performance. I might return them if it persists or gets worse, luckily I have a 3 year warranty.
  
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> Appartly the with B2031p the cone starts to break-up around 2khz, something to do with the passive cross-over, active cross-overs are meant to be much better I think what you are hearing is the cone breaking up a result of a bad cross-over 2khz is where the woofer crosses over to the tweeter. Also it looks like you fell for the manufactures played with power ratings, the B3031A is 100Watts RMS low-freq and 30Watts RMS high freq , it's peak power is 150watts low & 75watts high  it's in the manual under the specs in small print, it's still more than plently of power for near-field.


----------



## JRG1990

I read something about the woofer on the passives crossing over badly with the tweeters and thought maybe thats what yours were doing, it must be port noise/churfing then a sign of a badly designed box/port, it's possible the passives won't have this since they cross over at 2khz rather than 3.6kHz and they don't have a amp built in the back allowing for a better box design, I listen to dubstep & d'n'b at high volume so port noise or churfing woukd kill the experence, I am write about B3031A's power output read the .pdf brochure here http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/B3031A.aspx .


----------



## pocketrocket

I just copy-pasted the power ratings into this thread from the manual, why link it once again?


----------



## oopsydaisy

Updated to show new gear:
  Audioengine A5
  Audeze LCD-2


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> I just copy-pasted the power ratings into this thread from the manual, why link it once again?


 

 i think you mis-read it, you have mixed up the RMS and peak ratings.


----------



## pocketrocket

jrg1990 said:


> i think you mis-read it, you have mixed up the RMS and peak ratings.


 


pocketrocket said:


> 150W of total output RMS @ 0.1% THD (1kHz sine wave),
> 285W peak.


 
  Point me where exactly am I wrong. That's the total output of both transducers if that's making you confused.


----------



## RexAeterna

i redid some things.


----------



## alphones

@oppsydaisy: I approve of the new gear, sweet!


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





pocketrocket said:


> Point me where exactly am I wrong. That's the total output of both transducers if that's making you confused.


 

 It says different here http://www.behringer.com/EN/downloads/pdf/B3030A_B3031A_WebBrochure.pdf , page 4 .


----------



## Syan25

REX - AETERNA - your room looks like something out of the MOISTURE farm on Tantooine...

Seen any flying womb rats??


----------



## oopsydaisy

Quote: 





alphones said:


> @oppsydaisy: I approve of the new gear, sweet!


 

 Thanks


----------



## Anacondastan

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Hehe. That's seems to be a common problem for many people (myself included).
> 
> Nice rig by the way, have you considered overclocking it?


 

  
       I used to OC for fun, but for what I do: listening to and burning CD's, Netflix & HULU, watching Blu Ray and web surfing my system is already over-kill. It's plenty fast for what I do. I just enjoyed assembling it way more fun than what I used to do which was spend a couple of thou' on a the latest greatest Mac which darn close to performance tweak.


----------



## gorb




----------



## dfkt




----------



## SECT

oopsydaisy said:


> Updated to show new gear:
> Audioengine A5
> Audeze LCD-2




NiIce gear, especially like the cintiq.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





oopsydaisy said:


> Updated to show new gear:
> Audioengine A5
> Audeze LCD-2


 


  Heh, I have a Mac Mini, HP ZR24W, Yulong D100 etc etc. Must be a popular combination for bargain hunters (at least in my case).


----------



## oopsydaisy

@SECT
  Thanks
   
  @Somnambulist
  Yeah, I try to save where I can, so I can spend the big bucks where necessary, i.e. Cintiq, LCD-2 and Ed8. Next big purchase will be a tube amp. Saving and doing research now. I think the HP IPS monitors, the mini, and the D100 can't be beat for the price.


----------



## Jubei

Nice Wallpaper.
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


----------



## majestic12

^Inverting the colors works well for that wallpaper also -at least I think so :-D


----------



## RexAeterna

syan25 said:


> REX - AETERNA - your room looks like something out of the MOISTURE farm on Tantooine...
> 
> Seen any flying womb rats??




i see you trying to make a funny. naw lately i haven't seen any of them.

i'm happy with my set-up. carpet is used for room acoustics and midrange and high frequency reflections. works a lot better then some acoustic panels. don't judge before you take a listen. you'll be surprised.


----------



## oopsydaisy

@Jubei
   
  Love Ninja Scroll!


----------



## gorb

I used to bull's-eye womp rats in my T-16 back home. They're not much bigger than two meters.


----------



## Syan25

Exactly my sentiments - but I am not knocking the room at all. I quite like it....and being a diehard OTC fan - I would be very happy with the room (even minus the womp rats)...


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *bcg27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also can't resist a couple of my actual custom water cooled pc:


 

 That looks rather cool indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (no pun intended)


----------



## aBathingGrape

Heres my desk set up. Right now im running off my laptop (sorry, no rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but im hoping to build an actual computer this summer.  And sorry for the distortion, I had to shoot this with my family's 7 year old point and shoot since my brother lost our better camera.  
   
  Some of you may ask why I have clothes hanging over my desk, and that is because I put a desk in my closet and turned it into a work area.
   
  anyways, to the audio: computer(usb)/ xbox 360(optical) > emu 0404 > rokit 6g2's/ M50's
   
  Not pictured is my emu 0404 usb off to the right.


----------



## RexAeterna

syan25 said:


> Exactly my sentiments - but I am not knocking the room at all. I quite like it....and being a diehard OTC fan - I would be very happy with the room (even minus the womp rats)...




i know man lol. it's cool. i was playing as well. but man during the summer womb rats get crazy. i need to make sure my sling shot is always loaded.


----------



## RexAeterna

abathinggrape said:


> Heres my desk set up. Right now im running off my laptop (sorry, no rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




for a 7 year old camera that's a really good picture. on my monitor it's actually clear as a crystal. i also like the little set-up you have as well.


----------



## bik2101

@ *aBathingGrape - where is that stand from that you have your monitor and speakers standing on?*


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> @ *aBathingGrape - where is that stand from that you have your monitor and speakers standing on?*


 
   
  I'd like to know this as well. It'd suit my desk nicely.


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





bik2101 said:


> @ *aBathingGrape - where is that stand from that you have your monitor and speakers standing on?*


 
   
  Quote: 





kudos said:


> I'd like to know this as well. It'd suit my desk nicely.


 


  I actually got the idea from this thread and another ikea desk thread on hardforum. I took an ikea ekby jarpen shelf and attached 4" capita legs to the bottom
   
*shelf board*: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20025047
            this comes in a bunch of colors and ikea has another shelf that is solid wood rather than particle board, however it is a
            little thinner and i was worried about the screws for the leg mounting plates being too long and poking through.
   
*legs*: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20054563 >> ikea also has 6" and 8" legs in addition to the 4". These are in
            the kitchen section (this would have saved me a good amount of time searching had i known this before I went to the
            store)
   
  making it is as easy as screwing the mounting plates for the legs onto the bottom of the shelf, and then screwing the legs on.
   
  edit: found that hardforum post http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1036336385&postcount=1599
         ...and another potentially useful link for those considering making this shelf: http://www.ikeahackers.net/2010/09/monitor-and-speaker-desk-platform.html


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> for a 7 year old camera that's a really good picture. on my monitor it's actually clear as a crystal. i also like the little set-up you have as well.


 

 Thank you. It took a lot of playing around with the aperture and shutter speeds to find what worked and a countless number of failed attempts.  And I just cant figure out why the camera has a sort of fisheye-ish effect on all the pictures that it takes...it bothers me. haha


----------



## mattyb

Heheh Coolermaster 212 HSF


----------



## mattyb

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> i redid some things.


 



 Heheh I see a Coolermaster 212 HSF there in the last photo  awesome heatsink for the price. I just got one for my new sandy bridge rig.


----------



## Syan25

rexaeterna said:


> syan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my sentiments - but I am not knocking the room at all. I quite like it....and being a diehard OTC fan - I would be very happy with the room (even minus the womp rats)...
> ...




I'm surprised I didn't see a jedi training seeker in there - or at the very least - an OIL BATH for your mechanical devices...


----------



## oopsydaisy

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> Thank you. It took a lot of playing around with the aperture and shutter speeds to find what worked and a countless number of failed attempts.  And I just cant figure out why the camera has a sort of fisheye-ish effect on all the pictures that it takes...it bothers me. haha


 

 Barrel Distortion is quite common with wide angle lenses. Not sure what you lens is, but this can be corrected in Photoshop or other specialty software.
   
  Check this out http://www.photos-of-the-year.com/articles/barrel-distortion/


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> I actually got the idea from this thread and another ikea desk thread on hardforum. I took an ikea ekby jarpen shelf and attached 4" capita legs to the bottom
> 
> *shelf board*: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20025047
> this comes in a bunch of colors and ikea has another shelf that is solid wood rather than particle board, however it is a
> ...


 


  Sweet, thanks! Had a feeling it was an Ikea Hack, now it'll go very nicely with my Jonas.


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





oopsydaisy said:


> Barrel Distortion is quite common with wide angle lenses. Not sure what you lens is, but this can be corrected in Photoshop or other specialty software.
> 
> Check this out http://www.photos-of-the-year.com/articles/barrel-distortion/


 
  ahhh thank you. i took a look at the cameras manual and apparently when the camera is zoomed all the way out, the lens is in its wide angle position


----------



## ninjikiran




----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





ninjikiran said:


>


 


 Nice setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Where did you get that foot rest.  That's just the thing I looking for for my computer.


----------



## ninjikiran

I have tried many foot rest but this is by fart the best I have EVER used.  It is wide enough to allow ya to be comfy and relaxed, heavy and sturdy and the top peice moves around allowing you  adjust angle on the fly

 http://www.amazon.com/3M-Adjustable-Slip-resistant-Platform-FR530CB/dp/B0000AI45T


----------



## Syan25

ninjikiran said:


> I have tried many foot rest but this is by fart the best I have EVER used.  It is wide enough to allow ya to be comfy and relaxed, heavy and sturdy and the top peice moves around allowing you  adjust angle on the fly
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Adjustable-Slip-resistant-Platform-FR530CB/dp/B0000AI45T




FART? Wide and comfy? Heavy Sturdy? Moving around flying?? OMG


----------



## oopsydaisy

@Syan25
As Joe Pesci once said, you're a funny guy


----------



## Postalisback

@RexAeterna - Which monitor is that? Looks nice


----------



## steve1979

Thanks *ninjikiran*


----------



## vTL123

Computer by itself
   

  Inside (Not to much space inside)
   

   
  And my Setup. (Ignore the cable clutter....) Sorry if the pic is terrible, I had to take one before the battery ran out!


----------



## headboppindrolf

@vTL123
   
  That is a drool worthy setup you have there! Nice monitors  Mind if i steal them *grins deviously* ...actually scratch that, *draws an outline on the wall where your system used to be, sneaking off sniggering like Mutley*
   
  I like the idea of the foot rest in there! Giving me ideas for my own setup! Speaking of which.
   

   
  Above is a picture of my old setup. Dual monitor'd goodness  
   
  A more recent photo of the setup is here.
   
  Alas I have lost my 2nd monitor (was a TV but a friend had use of it as he had no monitor so I lent it to him for the short term.) which I do miss, but thar she blows!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Haha.. An ATI graphics card, and Nvidia wallpaper..
   
  Quote: 





vtl123 said:


>


----------



## oopsydaisy

@vTL123
   
  Love that case! I'm not into gaming PCs, or PCs at all anymore, but if I was...


----------



## Sharklordy

@vTL123
   
  Nice case! Love it lol


----------



## Syan25

Very cool!


----------



## Vicca Tito

Simple, yet satisfying...
  iMac/Squeezebox -> NuForce Icon HDP DAC --Nordost Blue haeven I.C.-> Darkvoice 3322 -> AKG272HD/Beyerdynamic DT880 (600Ohm)/Grado SR60
  Planning some upgrade on Nuforce DAC (maybe PSU?) or Audio GD DAC. Thinking of changing an amp for Musical Fidelity M1 after audition.


----------



## tranz12

@Vicca Tito
   
  Wow, nice setup. Very clean


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@Vicca Tido; love the matching high contrast pieces. Now, if only that HDP stand was white..


----------



## Vicca Tito

Yeah, I don't know why they made 'em in that strange color?
  Maybe to fit better, mingling with tables, bookshelves which have
  that universal wood color!?
   
  Thanks


----------



## Oranuro

Nice set Vicca.


----------



## steve1979

I know this is an old post from over a year ago but I just had to comment on it because this is stunning!  The audiophile in me wept a bit when I saw this photo.  A pair of active ATC speakers with a high end DAC is my dream setup. 

  
  Quote: 





voltron said:


> Mac Mini running Amarra > Amarra Model 4 > EMM Labs DCC2 > ATC SCM-50 Anniversary active loudspeakers /or/ Luxman P-1


----------



## Syan25

steve1979 said:


> I know this is an old post from over a year ago but I just had to comment on it because this is stunning!  The audiophile in me wept a bit when I saw this photo.  A pair of active ATC speakers with a high end DAC is my dream setup.




This is quite the STUNNING set up! OMG. I WANT THIS!!


----------



## grokit

That is a sweet setup, I love the vintage Apple display juxtaposed with all that high-end gear.


----------



## Blisse

vicca tito said:


> Yeah, I don't know why they made 'em in that strange color?
> Maybe to fit better, mingling with tables, bookshelves which have
> that universal wood color!?
> 
> Thanks




There's a thread somewhere where the guy posted tutorial on how to dye the original stand black. White would work the same way too I guess.

I want one.

I may or may not post pictures once I sell and buy new stuff.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Hmm my HDP stand is white, I use the black aluminum shell on mine since most of my equipment is black, I'll have to see if I can track down how to dye it.

  Edit: yep here you go - http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/526473/how-to-changing-the-color-of-your-nuforce-amplifier-stand-without-paint
   
  Black will cover any color, going white may or may not work since its a lighter color.  Not sure but you can always try.


----------



## bik2101




----------



## Alexander-UA

So many nice and clean setups ))
   
   
  Here is mine at the beginning
   

   
  and nowadays )) HP8740w IDT High Definition Audio / PS3 > DR DAC2 dx (ordered) > Yamaha AX397: Mordaunt Short 902i, Sennheiser HD595
   
   
.


----------



## WrxSTI

Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> i redid some things.


 


  FW900 FTW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Videophile and audiophile eh? I got one as well... gonna post some pics in a few days, when I set up the new desk...


----------



## AarheadC

Here's my temporary setup. I got sent to tech school for the military for four months, so I brought "only the essentials".


----------



## ABXG

A bunch of really amazing looking setups here. I can't wait to get my setup finalized in a few weeks, it's going to be awesome! I'll have the audio system in my signature as well as 3xBenq V2210 LED 1920x1080 monitors (which look amazing) for display.


----------



## publicholiday

How do u find the sound of Mordaunt Short 902i?


----------



## Amish

The Station:

   
  The Rig:

   

   
  Sound via:


----------



## publicholiday

alexander-ua said:


> So many nice and clean setups ))
> 
> 
> Here is mine at the begging
> ...




How do u find the sound of Mordaunt Short 902i?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Where ever did you find such a long video cable?!
   
  Quote: 





alexander-ua said:


> Here is mine at the begging


----------



## BillW

I need to take a new photo soon as I built a small stand for my monitor, got a dock for my HTC desire...

...and will be getting a NAD C 326BEE and some Energy Veridas bookshelf speakers as well as an Energy ESW-10 Sub


----------



## Alexander-UA

Quote: 





publicholiday said:


> How do u find the sound of Mordaunt Short 902i?


 


  For its price - I couldn't want anything better.
   
  They are crisp and light.
  would like to have more sturdy bass but its more a problem of my source (i still dont have an external dac)
  Overall - they are just best for the money.


----------



## Alexander-UA

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Where ever did you find such a long video cable?!


 


  Gembird CC-HDMI-15
   
  4.5m


----------



## Alexander-UA

Gembird CC-HDMI-15 4.5m


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Where ever did you find such a long video cable?!


 

 http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240


----------



## babyryoga

I have fortified my desktop setup:
   

   
  Unfortunately, my camera setup still sucks.


----------



## Keeper40

very nice setups


----------



## Borgbox

Got a new camera, check it out.


----------



## Grr, Argh!

Just seen this thread and found an old picture on my phone of my current setup. Ignore the laptop sneaking in the top left of the photo, it's my work laptop and not a part of this setup. Also note the lack of monitor, I control the system with my iPad.


----------



## rubyiris

replace your ipad with a better tablet and you'll be golden


----------



## Grr, Argh!

Quote: 





rubyiris said:


> replace your ipad with a better tablet and you'll be golden


 


  lol


----------



## HesterDW

Nothing fancy.


----------



## diff_lock2

Sock and tape mod SR80s
  Mini^3 amp 5x gain
  Gamma 1 basic  usb DAC
  50eu 8w t-amp
  KEF Q15 speakers
  Ikea jerker (2?)


----------



## HesterDW

Forgot one.


----------



## jaredn13

Ignore the mess. I still need to do some major cable management.
   
  Recently got the Little Dot MKV and Sennheiser HD650s.  I've been using a pair of HD580s and an Onkyo power amp for the last 8-10 years and finally upgraded to these.  PS3, XBOX 360 and Pioneer Elite VSX-92 receiver are all cramped in that shelf, hooked up to the LG 47LX9500 47" LED backlit LCD mounted on the wall.  Below is my custom build Core i7-780 (6 cores @ 4GHz) system hooked up to the 27" Apple Cinema Display.  Now all I need is a DAC.


----------



## alphones

Very nice jaredn! Especially like the apple monitor.


----------



## FallenAngel

Yuk @ Apple display!  HP LP3065 all the way!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Yuk @ Apple display!  HP LP3065 all the way!


 

 Gotta love Apple haters. "I don't actually know that much about what makes a good display but since it's Apple I'll assume it's bad."
   
  There is only one PC vendor who makes better displays than Apple and that's Dell. The Dell UltraSharp IPS displays are luscious. Granted, ugly as sin, but the actual quality of the display is unparalleled until you start spending twice the money.


----------



## Rasmutte

Eizo screens?????
   
  EDIT: ah, you meant like that okay


----------



## grokit

Thanks for sharing your personal prejudice, FA.
   
  I'll take my 5 year old 30" Apple Cinema Display over the HP, it's 25% brighter than both even though the HP (like the Dell) has better contrast and speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  http://gizmodo.com/199147/30+inch-display-pissing-match-hp-lp3065-vs-dell-and-apple


----------



## TMRaven

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Gotta love Apple haters. "I don't actually know that much about what makes a good display but since it's Apple I'll assume it's bad."
> 
> There is only one PC vendor who makes better displays than Apple and that's Dell. The Dell UltraSharp IPS displays are luscious. Granted, ugly as sin, but the actual quality of the display is unparalleled until you start spending twice the money.


 
   
  The two actually use the same panels.  They both use LG-- at least for their latest trademark displays.  So no, they don't each make their own lcd panels, just the bezels and their own backlighting implementation.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Yuk @ Apple display!  HP LP3065 all the way!


 


  what's so bad about an Apple display?


----------



## Roller

Curiously, other than the Mac Pro line, their displays are the only other thing that Apple actually does with quality.


----------



## rubyiris

lol what? ipad is garbage. ios is a joke as well.


----------



## Grr, Argh!

Quote: 





rubyiris said:


> lol what? ipad is garbage. ios is a joke as well.


 


  Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





rubyiris said:


> lol what? ipad is garbage. ios is a joke as well.


 


  That's your opinion!
   
  The iPad is great for some stuff. It's very portable.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You know what? I'm going to go with don't feed the trolls. Time and time again it seems the people who are the biggest Apple-haters tend to know the least about the platform. So yeah, haters gonna hate. 8)


----------



## thekyle

Sorry for terrible phone camera pic.


----------



## grokit

Feeding the trolls is fun


----------



## Rasmutte

Mm... Apple products are so clean.


----------



## Roller

Lol, pics of everything sub-par (price/performance ratio wise) except their good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  EDIT:


----------



## grokit

Even better:


----------



## TMRaven

I'd have to say that mac pro is the worst price/performance ratio of all their stuff.  Highest is probably the iMac.
   
  Speaking of iMacs:


----------



## Somnambulist

I love the Apple displays, virtually nobody else does glossy LED backlit IPS displays. Other companies might have the same panel, but they use various degrees of anti-glare coating... although that's exactly why I'd never have any iMac screen facing a light source!


----------



## BobSaysHi

lol, Apple.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I'd have to say that mac pro is the worst price/performance ratio of all their stuff.  Highest is probably the iMac.


 

 For purely audio use though, I would say it's a hopped-up Mac Mini SLS (Snow Leopard Server) Edition:
   

   
   
  Too bad this one is only conceptual (lol):


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

*Pets his purrrrrrdy iMac*
   
  There's a reason Apple's hardware has been put in the NYC MOMA. Say what you want, Apple knows how to bring the pretty. I've just moved into my apartment and have a few purchases coming my way. Once they've arrived, a picture I shall post.


----------



## FallenAngel

Wow, such a huge reaction to a personal preference.   Also, I'm not an "Apple hater", though I do generally think that their low and mid tier consumer hardware is overpriced.
   
  It's true that the Apple Cinema 30", HP LP3065 and Dell 3008WFP-HC all share the same S-IPS panel.
   
  As for comparison to the 27", I greatly prefer 16:10 over 16:9, even though the market is moving towards 16:9 for mostly financial reasons.
   
  As for "looks" - I'm sure "Apple People" would choose the ACD, but I prefer the look of the HP.
   
  Of course, with all displays, calibration is "required" - if you don't think so, all I can say is don't bother spending over a grand on a screen.
   
  After color calibration, I find the LP3065 to be more accurate than the Dell I've owned (calibrated 3007WFP) and the ACD 30" my friend has; gaming (and especially while scaled to lower than native resolution) on the HP rocks, and movies are looking amazing with no sight of ghosting.
   
  OK, now for a complete loss of intelligence and rationale as that was clearly too technical, I'll just say all you Apple loving hipsters in skinny jeans need to just relax, calm down, drink another iced chai latte, have a smoke and brood over your MacBook Pro at Starbucks before you have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## TMRaven

Or you know, every person who despises apple products to not post roll-eye smileys whenever someone posts their apple product on a forum.  That works too.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Yuk @ Apple display!  HP LP3065 all the way!


 


  +1
 Those screwers wont get a penny of my money. Dell U2410 ftw!


----------



## KruperTrooper




----------



## HesterDW

I dont want to be a part of this Apple/PC war because these never get anywhere but I own a PC and personally like both for their unique qualities. What I dont like is the people that are on Macs d*** just because they see a nice commercial which is 97% of people that own a Mac.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> *Pets his purrrrrrdy iMac*
> 
> There's a reason Apple's hardware has been put in the NYC MOMA. Say what you want, Apple knows how to bring the pretty. I've just moved into my apartment and have a few purchases coming my way. Once they've arrived, a picture I shall post.


 

 Looking forward to it. As for the haters it's their loss; Apple products are not for commoners although more and more of them are "converting" daily. How will we continue to keep the riffraff away in the face of such runaway popularity?





   Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> I dont want to be a part of this Apple/PC war because these never get anywhere but I own a PC and personally like both for their unique qualities. What I dont like is the people that are on Macs d*** just because they see a nice commercial which is 97% of people that own a Mac.






 Speaking of confused haters, you say one thing and then completely contradict yourself. Don't you know those commercials are for converting Windoze users? And for *some reason* they are wildly successful.


----------



## TMRaven

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> I dont want to be a part of this Apple/PC war because these never get anywhere but I own a PC and personally like both for their unique qualities. What I dont like is the people that are on Macs d*** just because they see a nice commercial which is 97% of people that own a Mac.


 
   
  Flat out overgeneralization.  
   
   
  Seriously people, enough of the putting down for apple users.  Just post your computers.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Looking forward to it. As for the haters it's their loss; Apple products are not for common conformists although more and more of them are "converting" daily. How will we continue to keep the riffraff away in the face of such runaway popularity?


 
  I wouldnt put it that way. Most people have no other reason to buy a Mac besides its pretty and they saw it on TV. Its the Beats mentality.


----------



## KruperTrooper

lol, What is up with this apple vs. pc war. Just post pictures of your rigs, thats it. jebus.....


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Flat out overgeneralization.
> 
> 
> Seriously people, enough of the putting down for apple users.  Just post your computers.


 

 Its really not, at least for my age group it isnt a generalization. Im 19 and most people in my age group will say because they look cool.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





krupertrooper said:


> lol, What is up with this apple vs. pc war. Just post pictures of your rigs, thats it.


 

 Im done sorry lol. Nice to see a fellow HAF owner. What are the specs?


----------



## TMRaven

I'd have to say that a mac user is more of a conformist than a person who decides to go the custom-built pc route, because a tower computer can be tailored in so many ways.
   
  Seriously though, calling most people who own a mac having 'no other reason' to buy one besides overmarketed beats-like mentality is a fallacious statement.  I can name a great number of people around me and other people I've talked to who would have something to say about that assumption.
   
  Can't people buy what they like and be happy with what they like without having others continuously put them down or make false assumptions towards them?
   
  I have never once personally attacked a person's choice in their computer, nor would I have a reason to.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Or you know, every person who despises apple products to not post roll-eye smileys whenever someone posts their apple product on a forum.  That works too.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Im done sorry lol. Nice to see a fellow HAF owner. What are the specs?


 

 Built it last year so its a bit dated but its got a i7-930 OC to 3.6ghz with Corsair H50 water cooling. 6gb corsair dominator GT's 1600mhz. 2 Samsung F3 in RAID 0. 2 SLI'ed FTW edition gtx 260's. And an Asus Rampage 3 Extreme motherboard.


----------



## grokit

The commercials are for converting those who already own Windoze computers and Android devices and are of course unsatisfied. And they work because Apple products provide a superior user experience. There's no need to convert those who already have awareness of this fact, which is verifiable with market surveys and stock market performance. I am currently running 3 Windoze OS's and 3 Mac OS's, and the more Windoze turns itself into a Mac OS the better it gets. But OSX is still innovating, and maintaining its lead quite handily. All Windoze can do is follow the new leader, because it will never catch up.


----------



## FallenAngel

QFT!  Give the sheep a little breathing room. 
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Seriously people, enough of the putting down for apple users.  Just post your computers.


 

  By the way, I do think the Apple iPad 2 is a great piece of hardware and has amazing usage potential for ultra-mobile power users - there are 2 at the office and the company's founder never leaves the office without one - giving mobile presentations, meeting clients, always being in touch over 3G, it's certainly a feat of engineering to get that much power and productivity into something that thin and light.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





grokit said:


> The commercials are for converting those who already own Windoze computers and Android devices and are of course unsatisfied. And they work because Apple products provide a superior user experience. There's no need to convert those who already have awareness of this fact, which is verifiable with market surveys and stock market performance. I am currently running 3 Windoze OS's and 3 Mac OS's, and the more Windows turns itself into a Mac OS the better it gets. But OSX is *still innovating*, and maintaining its lead handily. All Windoze can do is follow, it will never catch up.


 

 care to elaborate? Genuinely curious, not trolling.
   
  Also, I'm pro-linux.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> QFT!  Give the sheep a little breathing room.


 

  Hey now, you're the one that started it!
   
  Anyways this graph proves that Mac users are still a huge minority; if there are sheeple following the herd it's definitely the Windoze users:
   

  This is fun! Keep setting the pins up and I will continue to knock them down


----------



## HesterDW

@KruperTrooper Real Nice still better than mine. Phenom II X4 @ 3.2Ghz, 8Gb ripjaws, GTX 480, a 160GB WD raptor, 500GB WD Caviar. I need a raid setup. 
   
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> I'd have to say that a mac user is more of a conformist than a person who decides to go the custom-built pc route, because a tower computer can be tailored in so many ways.
> 
> Seriously though, calling most people who own a mac having 'no other reason' to buy one besides overmarketed beats-like mentality is a fallacious statement.  I can name a great number of people around me and other people I've talked to who would have something to say about that assumption.
> 
> ...


 
  It may just have something to do with the maturity level of the people I know but plenty of Mac owners come off as smug or give off this 'Im superior' attitude which annoys me to be honest. Im not attacking anyone who isnt an ignorant sheep that just buys the Ipad to walk around and say "I have an Ipad!" which was an overpriced watered down laptop with a touch screen. I just dont know many people who buy a Mac for the purpose of graphic design, user friendliness, or any reason besides Steve Jobs has a great marketing staff. Just personal experience.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> care to elaborate? Genuinely curious, not trolling.
> 
> Also, I'm pro-linux.


 

 Here's one example:
   

   
  Windows copied Time Machine but you have to pay double for it, and it's still inferior.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> * I know but plenty of Mac owners come off as smug or give off this 'Im superior' attitude which annoys me to be honest.*


 
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> Hey now, you're the one that started it!
> 
> 
> *This is fun, keep setting me up and I will knock them down*


 

 this


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Here's one example:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows copied Time Machine but you have to pay double for it, and it's still inferior.


 

 What's Time Machine
   
  EDIT: google found my answer. If you're so concerned about security, why don't you just set up RAID to protect your stuff? Oh wait, that's right. Apple charges $700 for a f**king RAID card!
   
  next.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> this


 

 So that's the big knock now, smugness? Just for defending our product choice against the legion of Windoze people? You guys just hate to lose market share, and now you're grabbing at thin air.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





grokit said:


> So that's the big knock now, smugness? Just for defending our product choice against the legion of Windoze people? *You guys just hate to lose market share, and now you're grabbing at thin air.*


 
   
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> care to elaborate? Genuinely curious, not trolling.
> 
> Also, *I'm pro-linux.*


 

 Problem?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> What's Time Machine
> 
> EDIT: google found my answer. If you're so concerned about security, why don't you just set up RAID to protect your stuff? Oh wait, that's right. Apple charges $700 for a f**king RAID card!
> 
> next.


 

 RAID is overkill and still can't compete with Time Machine/Capsule for backup even though it's available for the Mac, just like Drobo and NAS and whatever else floats your boat. These are all archival protocols, while Time Machine is a true backup that provides an animated snapshot of your OS for any given time-point in the past for use in retrieving a file using Apple's Core Animation API.
   
  How much does Microsoft charge for a RAID card? Oh right, they don't really make anything of note besides Xboxes these days!


----------



## grokit

Wow Linux guys are *really* smug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Hey now, you're the one that started it!
> 
> Anyways this graph proves that Mac users are still a huge minority; if there are sheeple following the herd it's definitely the Windoze users:
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, couldn't resist. 
   

   
  This is an Audio forum, iPods still rule the personal audio market:
   
  09/2009 Market Share Stats

   
   
  Yeah... can't help replying in graphs, they're just so cool and convincing sounding when debating online.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





grokit said:


> RAID is overkill and still can't compete with Time Machine/Capsule for backup even though it's available for the Mac, just like Drobo and NAS and whatever else floats your boat. These are all archival protocols, while Time Machine is a true backup that provides an animated snapshot of your OS for any given time-point in the past for use in retrieving a file using Apple's Core Animation API.
> 
> *How much does Microsoft charge for a RAID card?* Oh right, they don't really make anything of note besides Xboxes these days!


 

 I loled. Are you serious? Microsoft doesn't venture into the business of manufacturing PC components, leaving third parties to build their own systems (Dell, etc.).
   
  I'm sorry I sounded bitter in the last couple posts. I usually just let Apple worshippers be.


----------



## Thecoolguy




----------



## Baird GoW

So lets see here:
 $1230: CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117181&cm_re=intel_nehalem-_-19-117-181-_-Product
 $60: HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148697
 $104: GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127490R&cm_re=5770-_-14-127-490R-_-Product
 $40: RAMhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134828
 $130: MOBO http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130227R
 $70: PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256071
 $25: Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164093
 $250 on Google for 18x super drive and I'm sure I could find it cheaper
 Free: OS
GRAND TOTAL $1909
 I'LL MAKE MY OWN THANK YOU
  
   
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Its really not, at least for my age group it isnt a generalization. Im 19 and most people in my age group will say because they look cool.


 

  
  I'm 20 they say the same s**t to me.
   
   
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> this


 

 X2

  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> RAID is overkill and still can't compete with Time Machine/Capsule for backup even though it's available for the Mac, just like Drobo and NAS and whatever else floats your boat. These are all archival protocols, while Time Machine is a true backup that provides an animated snapshot of your OS for any given time-point in the past for use in retrieving a file using Apple's Core Animation API.
> 
> How much does Microsoft charge for a RAID card? Oh right, they don't really make anything of note besides Xboxes these days!


 
  HAHAHAHA. RAID is overkill? U srs bro? I have 7 1.5TB in a raid 6 array off a perc 6/i raid controller and have speeds not far from sdd... I can lose 2 HDDS and still have a operating computer...


----------



## jaredn13

fallenangel said:


> Yuk @ Apple display!  HP LP3065 all the way!




My first choice was the HP ZR30W. I would have bought it too, but I got this ACD at work for $499 brand new. Pretty much the same LG ips panels anyway and no OSD just like the ZR, input lag is pretty much non existent.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> GRAND TOTAL $1909
> I'LL MAKE MY OWN THANK YOU


 

  To be completely fair, Apple's case costs significantly more than $25.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Yeah... can't help replying in graphs, they're just so cool and convincing sounding when debating online.


 

 Lol, who was discussing iPods, is that how far you have to reach to make a point when we are discussing the comparative merits of desktop operating systems?
   
   
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I loled. Are you serious? Microsoft doesn't venture into the business of manufacturing PC components, leaving third parties to build their own systems (Dell, etc.).
> 
> I'm sorry I sounded bitter in the last couple posts. I usually just let Apple worshippers be.


 

 As I said earlier, the only thing that makes me prefer Apple is all the time I waste using Windoze which is quite a bit. Thanks for bringing up one of Apple's biggest advantages though, which is the integration of software written specifically for hardware made by the same company. I usually don't participate in circular arguments either but these are fun from my point of view, and that is the point of view of someone that has been using both platforms extensively for decades now.


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> So lets see here:
> $1230: CPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117181&cm_re=intel_nehalem-_-19-117-181-_-Product
> $60: HDD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148697
> $104: GPU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127490R&cm_re=5770-_-14-127-490R-_-Product
> ...


 

  
  That's not really a compelling argument considering any home built computer will beat any OEM computer in terms of price, regardless of mac or PC.


----------



## HesterDW

Steve Jobs is the worst of all. I think his attitude transfers to his customers. Watch him on stage and you cannot say hes not smug. But back to posting rigs.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

you mean 20$ case + 3.50$ LLED in the logo?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> To be completely fair, Apple's case costs significantly more than $25.


 


  Actually I bet it costs them less than $25 to make them. And whats wrong with that case? Is it not "cool"?
  
  Quote: 





farnsworth said:


> That's not really a compelling argument considering any home built computer will beat any OEM computer in terms of price.


 
  That is pretty much my point... Why wouldn't you build your own?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





farnsworth said:


> That's not really a compelling argument considering any home built computer will beat any OEM computer in terms of price, regardless of mac or PC.


 

 Yes hobbyists are not really part of this discussion for that reason. But I'm surprised that the parts cost so much compared to just buying the whole thing already made, especially with such an inferior case and no OS. I prefer a total solution, complete with a guarantee that everything will work together properly including the software with the hardware. AppleCare FTW!


----------



## BobSaysHi

I'm out. Not worth the effort.
   
  Back to your regularly scheduled pictures


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> HAHAHAHA. RAID is overkill? U srs bro? I have 7 1.5TB in a raid 6 array off a perc 6/i raid controller and have speeds not far from sdd... I can lose 2 HDDS and still have a operating computer...


 

 Time Capsule is a genuine innovation; it has been out for a couple of years and Windoze still hasn't caught up to it. You can even install a RAID card on an XP system but Windows 2K would be better. Anyways it was just one example of Apple's many innovations.
   
   
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> To be completely fair, Apple's case costs significantly more than $25.


 

 What? Milled aluminum costs more than cheap plastic? Noooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


grokit said:


> Yes hobbyists are not really part of this discussion for that reason. But I'm surprised that the parts cost so much compared to just buying the whole thing already made, especially with such an inferior case and no OS. I prefer a total solution, complete with a guarantee that everything will work together properly. AppleCare FTW!


 
  The savings arent seen in the initial purchase but down the road. Im a gamer for instance. I had the same CPU/Mobo/Everything for five years and I would just update my GPU. Saved a lot of money. LOL @ AppleCare. Really?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Yes hobbyists are not really part of this discussion for that reason. But I'm surprised that the parts cost so much compared to just buying the whole thing already made, especially with such an inferior case and no OS. I prefer a total solution, complete with a guarantee that everything will work together properly including the software with the hardware. AppleCare FTW!


 
  1. HAHAHA Inferior case why? Cause it doesn't look sophisticated and doesn't "attract a higher class of people" (I swear I read a apple user post that on Engadget once).
 2. HAHAHA I said OS is free... It's called "EDIT: RULE 1 and 2 would be broken if I told you" baby.
 3. HAHAHA There is nothing apple can do to get your data if your drive dies... That's where RAID comes in.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Quote:
> The savings arent seen in the initial purchase but down the road. Im a gamer for instance. I had the same CPU/Mobo/Everything for five years and I would just update my GPU. Saved a lot of money. LOL @ AppleCare. Really?


 

 Yes really, but only when procured via fleaBay, don't tell anyone!
   
  But yes to gamers and system builders, I can see why you wouldn't prefer an Apple computer so you're excused.
   





   
  I hope that nobody is taking this personally, I know I'm not.


----------



## Yuceka

It's so funny that people who don't like Apple products because of their price think that they can build better machines with the same amount of money but they completely miss the point that it is not about which one is cheaper or with more performance but the experience of it. 
   
  Three years ago I had 4 friends from my class who were parroting the EXACT same arguments that are put out here by Windows users... Fast forward... Today they all own Macbook Pros and iPads... This example doesn't prove anything but I just want to say that please don't bash Apple Products until you own a Macbook or iMac for a long time. 
   
  How interesting that I almost never hear people going back to Windows from Mac, but always people buying Macs and NEVER going back to Windows. The other day I had to use my girlfriends HP to look up something on the net. Golly I thought I was using Commodore 64 or something... As they say, once you go Mac, you never go back... I'd rather not have a computer than to buy any Windows operated computers.


----------



## FallenAngel

Well, that was certainly a crazy specific scenario where you pay $1300 for a CPU, generally a $300 CPU will be extremely close to top of the line with some overclocking room as well.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> Well, that was certainly a crazy specific scenario where you pay $1300 for a CPU, generally a $300 CPU will be extremely close to top of the line with some overclocking room as well.


 


  I'm assuming you are talking about my post... I know that I just picked exactly what they used in it to show how much they charge for an hour of labor maybe less... My 1055t at OC to 4.0GHz would probably be close.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> 1. HAHAHA Inferior case why? Cause it doesn't look sophisticated and doesn't "attract a higher class of people" (I swear I read a apple user post that on Engadget once).
> 2. HAHAHA I said OS is free... It's called "EDIT: RULE 1 and 2 would be broken if I told you" baby.
> 3. HAHAHA There is nothing apple can do to get your data if your drive dies... That's where RAID comes in.


 

 Wow, someone needs to take a chill pill.
   
  1. You don't seem to understand the difference between cheap plastic eMachines-type of case and a solid piece of milled aluminum, but if that is your preference good luck with it!
   
  2. If you want to steal an unlicensed OS with usenet, that's your choice and more power to you.
   
  3. And you obviously don't understand that Time Machine backups are not only interactive but require a separate disk drive which can even be accessed wirelessly via the LAN if that's what you desire. RAID is a good tool for redundantly archiving data locally but that's about it.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> It's so funny that people who don't like Apple products because of their price think that they can build better machines with the same amount of money but they completely miss the point that it is not about which one is cheaper or with more performance but the experience of it.


 
   

 What "experience"?


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> What "experience"?


 


  Using one


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> What "experience"?


 
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> ...the integration of software written specifically for hardware made by the same company.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Using one


 
   
  Would you like to elaborate on what you like more? Or do you just want to keep looking like the usual smug apple user?

  
  Quote: 





			
				grokit said:
			
		

> ...the integration of software written specifically for hardware made by the same company.


 
  Umm... I have no problems with my software... Maybe you just aren't very good at computers. In fact I find many mac programs to be VERY dumbed down which is why you might like them more.


----------



## TMRaven

Is the smug apple user honestly any worse than the bloodthirsty pc user who attacks people who prefer not to custom build their own rigs?
   
  One stereotype deserves another.


----------



## KruperTrooper

*This is all I have to say......*
   

   
*and this.....*


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Wow, someone needs to take a chill pill.
> 
> 1. You don't seem to understand the difference between cheap plastic eMachines-type of case and a solid piece of milled aluminum, but if that is your preference good luck with it!
> 
> ...


 
  1 That case is made out of steel
 2 Follow the rules bro.
 3 Obviously you didn't understand that if my drive dies I don't have to do a damn thing (with exception of putting in a new drive which takes all of maybe a minute).
  Quote: 





tmraven said:


> Is the smug apple user honestly any worse than the bloodthirsty pc user who attacks people who prefer not to custom build their own rigs?
> 
> One stereotype deserves another.


 

 I'm not the one defending something that shouldn't be... so yes


----------



## TMRaven

Quote: 





krupertrooper said:


> *This is all I have to say......*
> 
> 
> 
> *and this.....*


 

 Definitely.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





grokit said:


> ...the integration of software written specifically for hardware made by the same company.


 


  I'll take versatility over playing in someone's walled garden.  Apple my give you a slightly better guarantee, polish, or fit and finish but it comes at a significant expense to versatility.
   
  Since the days of XP I rarely ran any anti virus software on my Windows machines and never once got a virus or piece of malware.  My current Win7 desktop has a nearly 50% overclock and recently had 5 1/2 months of uptime.  What exactly is supposed to be easier, safer, or more stable?
   
  I hate Microsoft a lot more than I hate Apple, but as long as windows machines are more versatile I'll continue to use them.  Its pretty much that simple.


----------



## Baird GoW

BACK ON TRACK
 And sorry my cabling was good until I went to raid... 7 sata cables off a raid card is not to easy to hide...

 AND MY RAID CARD


----------



## jaredn13

I appreciate a good product for what it is, regardless of how people feel about it or who makes it.
   
  I build computers and work in the computer support/repair industry.  Even though I work mainly with Windows/PC based systems I can appreciate an Apple computer (or any of their products for that matter) for what it is.  Superior build quality and part selection.  You can't argue with that.  Sometimes they are behind the curve with their tech, iphone for example ... but when they make something they do it well. Their OS might not be the most powerful or versatile but it does work extremely well for what it can do. 
   
  I do find it weird that there aren't more hardcore Apple fanboiz on here, an audiophile forum $$$$. lol
   
  Anyway ... enough of my rant. Forgot to post my computer specs!
   
  Intel Core i7-970 @ 4GHz (3.75GHz 24/7)
  Asus Rampage III Formula
  12GB (3x 4GB) G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
  2x XFX HD6950 2GB crossfire
  OCZ Vertex 2 180GB SSD
  2x WD 1TB
  2TB GoFlex USB 3.0


----------



## Yuceka

Yes back on track


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You know what I hear every time someone says the words 'Mac Fanboi'? 
   
  This:
   
  "You don't like what I like so I'm going to dismiss your possibly equally valid opinions by passing them off as the ignorant swill of a simple-minded peon who can't tell the difference between quality and slick marketing. I mean, obviously I'm better than you."
   
  It's no better than the people who say 'Windoze'.
   
  Seriously guys, can't we all just agree to disagree and get back to talking about how much Beats suck?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Umm... I have no problems with my software... Maybe you just aren't very good at computers. In fact* I find many mac programs to be VERY dumbed down which is why you might like them more.*


 

 Why do you keep trying to make this personal? What are you attempting to compensate for? Honestly, I don't understand the hostility here.
   
  And what "rules" are you referring to? *I* certainly haven't broken any that I know of but please enlighten me.
   
  You certainly haven't made any compelling arguments besides the fact that you can build your own computer to your own satisfaction. I would rather spend my time using one than building it but I can see the appeal.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> BACK ON TRACK
> And sorry my cabling was good until I went to raid... 7 sata cables off a raid card is not to easy to hide...
> 
> AND MY RAID CARD


 

  CM 690 Nvidia edition I see. Had that case before my HAF X, really good cooling.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Why do you keep trying to make this personal? What are you attempting to compensate for?


 


  I'm sorry I meant they are dumbed down for not computer savvy users. Not that you are dumb... My bad
 And obviously I have a tiny penis. And same with everyone else does here... I mean come on why else would we spend all this money on computers and audio... isn't it obvious none of us have girls... JK
  
  Quote: 





krupertrooper said:


> CM 690 Nvidia edition I see. Had that case before my HAF X, really good cooling.


 


  Not nvidea (lol ATI ALL THE WAY)... I just replaced the side and bottom fan with green antec tricools... the rest are blue antec tricools... and I'm thinking of getting a new case because I've been mining bitcoins (hit $6 today woot woot) and I cant overclock my card without the case getting to hot. Only problem is not many have room for all my HDDs.  may get antec 1200)


----------



## grokit

Bloodthirsty PC user, lol.
   
  "Smug" in this context just means being satisfied with my choice, and not tolerating being bullied by inferior arguments, malicious attacks, and condescension. If that makes some of you feel better and me smug then so be it. Peace through strength baby!
   
  And now back to our regularly scheduled programming, here's the "man cave"; I'm not too much into furnishings down here in the basement:
   



   
  There's a turntable above the amp (not worth a photo) and a balanced phono stage down below (killer but stashed away) as well. Also for archiving there's a Droboshare with 6 TB of storage tucked away, to add to the two 640 GB and two 750 GB working drives in the Mac. The first 640 has the Mac OS and Windows 7 in a Boot Camp partition, and the second 640 has the interactive Time Machine backup for the boot drive on it. One 750 GB drive is working storage for the Windows (I can spell it correctly lol) 7 OS, and one is for the Mac. The Drobo backs them all up plus has plenty of room for a ripped dvd archive. RAID is RAID, you can install it on any system but I prefer Time Machine and the Drobo. I also have a stand-alone 1 TB USB drive online for my ALAC files (also backed up to the Drobo), and two stand-alone optical drives: one for blu-ray and one for DVD/CD media because the latter is pre-DRM and therefore works way better than the SuperDrives do for ripping. 8 GB RAM, quad Nehalim 2.93. I game on consoles so that's all I need but it blows my mind that the Mac Pro is already available with up to 64 GB of RAM, and twelve cores (two*2.93GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon Westmere processors). If I swing around on my chair I have a 37" Vizio with a Bose Cinemamate 2.1 sound system both fully integrated into the rest of the computer/audio setup, plus the PS3 which is only connected to the Vizio.*


----------



## BobSaysHi

Nice stuff.


----------



## hectuero

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> What's Time Machine
> 
> EDIT: google found my answer. If you're so concerned about security, why don't you just set up RAID to protect your stuff? Oh wait, that's right. Apple charges $700 for a f**king RAID card!
> 
> next.


 


  I just have to say that you don't need a hardware RAID card to setup a RAID, as I know OS X, Linux, and I believe Windows all have the built-in ability to create a software RAID array. Further, true hardware RAID cards do cost in the upper hundreds of dollars. Anything that claims to be a RAID card and isn't hundreds of dollars is simply a SATA card with software to create a RAID array.
   
  Finally, RAID and backing up are not the same thing. Time Machine, along with most other backup software, is versioned, so you can restore to an older version of your data in case of corruption, accidental deletion, etc. Whereas RAID 1 only stores a single copy of the same, current data, RAID 5 only protects against a single drive failure, RAID 6 two, and RAID 0, well, isn't even redundant at all (AID 0?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). RAID is not a replacement for backing up, and anyone who thinks it is is simply fooling themselves.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





hectuero said:


> I just have to say that you don't need a hardware RAID card to setup a RAID, as I know OS X, Linux, and I believe Windows all have the built-in ability to create a software RAID array. Further, true hardware RAID cards do cost in the upper hundreds of dollars. Anything that claims to be a RAID card and isn't hundreds of dollars is simply a SATA card with software to create a RAID array.
> Finally, RAID and backing up are not the same thing. Time Machine, along with most other backup software, is versioned, so you can restore to an older version of your data in case of corruption, accidental deletion, etc. Whereas RAID 1 only stores a single copy of the same, current data, RAID 5 only protects against a single drive failure, RAID 6 two, and RAID 0, well, isn't even redundant at all (AID 0??
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have a back up of my 7drive raid 6 array. Perc 6/i is a very good and very well know controller. Also I would say it is a replacement for backing up.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Nice stuff.


 

 Thanks, it's really the only "pro" computer I've ever had. I've always moped along with iMacs, eMacs, laptops, cheap PC towers and a couple of desktop systems but I've been lusting after a Mac tower forever. I'm glad I waited, this one should do for a good long while. I've always been "too demanding" for my computer until now so it's nice not to have to wait for it to catch up all the time which can be quite frustrating. The worst was running the Cinema Display out of my old 17" Powerbook, that sucked in many, many ways.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thanks, it's really the only "pro" computer I've ever had. I've always moped along with iMacs, eMacs, laptops, cheap PC towers and a couple of desktop systems but I've been lusting after a Mac tower forever. I'm glad I waited, this one should do for a good long while. I've always been "too demanding" for my computer until now so it's nice not to have to wait for it to catch up all the time which can be quite frustrating. The worst was running the Cinema Display out of my old 17" Powerbook, that sucked in many, many ways.


 
   
  Used to use the Mac towers in my graphic design class all the time. We had 30 XP computers and two Mac towers. I was the only one of the whole class to use the Mac towers. I refused to use Windows XP for photoshop. I also wouldnt say Macs are dumbed down, but user friendly.('Politically Correct' term for dumbed down? lol) Kudos to anyone that can deal with those keyboards though.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





hectuero said:


> I just have to say that you don't need a hardware RAID card to setup a RAID, as I know OS X, Linux, and I* believe Windows* all have the built-in ability to create a software RAID array. Further, true hardware RAID cards do cost in the upper hundreds of dollars. Anything that claims to be a RAID card and isn't hundreds of dollars is simply a SATA card with software to create a RAID array.
> 
> Finally, RAID and backing up are not the same thing. Time Machine, along with most other backup software, is versioned, so you can restore to an older version of your data in case of corruption, accidental deletion, etc. Whereas RAID 1 only stores a single copy of the same, current data, RAID 5 only protects against a single drive failure, RAID 6 two, and RAID 0, well, isn't even redundant at all (AID 0??
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, you can even setup a RAID array on Windows 98, both hardware and software solutions are available but usually a combination as you said.
   
   
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Used to use the Mac towers in my graphic design class all the time. We had 30 XP computers and two Mac towers. I was the only one of the whole class to use the Mac towers. I refused to use Windows XP for photoshop. I also wouldnt say Macs are dumbed down, but user friendly.('Politically Correct' term for dumbed down? lol) Kudos to anyone that can deal with those keyboards though.


 

 I really like the newer Mac keyboards, to the point that I have a hard time with the old-style spring keyboards now. But I am not a PC gamer or even a touch typist. I use my Mac for Photoshop but my scanner driver just expired for W7 and Snow Leopard so now I scan on my XP system.
   
  By user friendly I think you mean more intuitive. One fact that always stands out for me when doing cost corporate cost comparisons is that the $ savings for Windows machines in an enterprise environment is usually offset by higher training costs as more classes are usually required for the employees that use Windows OS and software compared to Mac.


----------



## dizolit

Pic taken 11 months ago.  Have had many upgrades since then including headphones, will post new pic soon.


----------



## ZorgDK

VERY nice setup dizolit.


----------



## dizolit

Quote: 





zorgdk said:


> VERY nice setup dizolit.


 


  Thanks.

 If anyone is interested, specs are:

 i7 930 @ 4ghz cooled by Corsair H50
 Gigabyte X58-UD3R
 XFX Radeon 5870 1gb
 2x3gb Corsair Dominator 1600 8-8-8-24
  Creative Titanium HD
 80gb Intel G2 SSD
 1tb Western Digital Black 7200rpm
 2tb Western Digital Green 5400rpm
 2tb Hitachi 5400rpm
 1.5tb Western Digital Essential External
 Corsair TX750
 Coolermaster Storm Sniper
 3x Dell 2209wa


----------



## steve1979

Why do people get so annoyed when it comes to the PC vs MAC debate?  Can't people just except that neither are best they just have strengths and weakness in different areas?  Which computer is best is best depends on what you want to use it for.
   
  I personally own a PC because they're better for playing games and I like being able to build/upgrading them myself which saves me a bucket load of money.  However, just because I have a PC doesn't mean I can't see what is so great about Macs. They're simple to use, they're more reliable and they look damn cool.  In terms of value I'd say they're about the same because although Macs cost more for than a comparable PC to buy new they do hold they value better.
   
  Oh, and here's a couple of funny PC vs Mac videos:
   
  PC vs Mac   *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id_kGL3M5Cg*
  Mac vs PC vs Linux   *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-22EpQOm8c&feature=related*


----------



## Somnambulist

Petty tribalism filters down even into which brand of personal computer you buy, it's hilarious (and tragic).
   
  You get it with AMD/Intel on processors, AMD/NVIDEA with GPUs and so on.I have a Mac Mini which is a fantastic machine for general use, it's tiny, energy efficient and dead quiet. I think OS X is a great operating system and I enjoy how easy running and maintaining it is. I can get bit-perfect output natively from it without faffing around with drivers or VST plugins or whatever, it's seamless with my iPhone and Apple TV2.
   
  I will compliment it with a Windows gaming/processor intensive software machine at some point, simply because a beast computer with a lot of grunt is great for gaming and 3D stuff, but completely OTT in other areas. Each one will have it's own strengths. I'd eventually like to upgrade the Mac Mini to an iMac (as the Mini was my cheapish first foray into the Mac world), but that will only happen when the Mini is no longer powerful enough for things general media browsing and 2k displays are standard: therefore I'll be keeping this thing a while.
   
  Just imagine this when you're reading their replies, makes things much easier:


----------



## dfkt

You all suck. I have a Commodore 64.


----------



## joe

I miss my C64.


----------



## revolink24

joe said:


> I miss my C64.




There's a new one coming just for you.

http://commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx


----------



## GrandZechs

Well its a mess but works for me.
   

   
  PC
  Intel 3.0 Core2 Quad
  4g DDR 2 1600
  150gb Raptor X 10,000rpm
  4tb of dump drives
  BFG 8800gtx x2 SLI
   
  Sony STR-V5 Reciver
   
  Razer Orcas
  Stanton Dynaphase Fiftys


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> You all suck. I have a Commodore 64.


 


  Ha! Your Commodore 64 sucks. My Spectrum 128 is far superior in every way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Only kidding. The PC/Mac debate does remind me of the Commodore/Spectrum arguments I used to have when I was a kid in primary school though.


----------



## majestic12

^ ^ Those Orcas made me do a double take -at first glimpse, they looked a lot like the AKG Q701s (The Quincy Jones ones).  Maybe it's just the color.


----------



## dfkt

14" Commodore 1901 monitor. Great contrast ratio, great response time for gaming. Highly recommended.
   
  (Added some phones, to adhere to the rules of this thread.)


----------



## buffguy

dizolit said:


> Pic taken 11 months ago.  Have had many upgrades since then including headphones, will post new pic soon.


----------



## buffguy

Sweet setup. Which monitors are those? Dell U2410? How long is the table?
   
  Quote: 





dizolit said:


> Pic taken 11 months ago.  Have had many upgrades since then including headphones, will post new pic soon.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





dizolit said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If anyone is interested, specs are:
> 
> ...


----------



## GrandZechs

Quote: 





majestic12 said:


> ^ ^ Those Orcas made me do a double take -at first glimpse, they looked a lot like the AKG Q701s (The Quincy Jones ones).  Maybe it's just the color.


 

 Ya, Wish they were Q701's and I do love neon green. I need to audition a pair to see if i like their signature if so I can keep the green!


----------



## dizolit

Quote: 





buffguy said:


> Sweet setup. Which monitors are those? Dell U2410? How long is the table?


 

 I believe the table is 5 feet long.  It doesn't fully support the base of the stand (a little bit hangs off both ends).  Just keeping my fingers crossed that a big earthquake doesn't happen in California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I really like the newer Mac keyboards, to the point that I have a hard time with the old-style spring keyboards now. But I am not a PC gamer or even a touch typist. I use my Mac for Photoshop *but my scanner driver just expired for W7 and Snow Leopard so now I scan on my XP system*.


 


  Seriously?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Anyway, Macs are (slightly) better for usability and reliability, while PCs are meant for sheer performance.
   
  To each their own.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





roller said:


> Seriously??


 

 Yes these printer/scanner drivers just "go away" sometimes. Both my Canon 9900f scanner and my HP PSC 1210 all-in-one stopped scanning with the latest Snow Leopard update and they don't even list drivers for Window 7. The printer still prints with the new OS (not sure about W7), but I have it hooked up to the XP machine now like the 9900f. I use an HP Deskjet 9800 widebody for printing out of the Mac Pro. One of these days I will get a widebody all-in-one and get rid of a few things lol, including an old thermal fax, which also houses my answering machine. I would gain a lot of table space and the ability to print 2-sided but I still have all of these consumables to use up, so screw it for now. I've even got a full-on networkable laser printer laying around that works great but needs almost $1k worth of toner carts and imaging drum lol so I keep it off line, I probably wouldn't even get $500 for it even with the extra paper tray so space it takes. I've also got an HP G85 all-in-one in storage that won't run on even Windows XP because of a Java dispute between HP and Sun.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Yes these printer/scanner drivers just "go away" sometimes. Both my Canon 9900f scanner and my HP PSC 1210 all-in-one stopped scanning with the latest Snow Leopard update and they don't even list drivers for Window 7. The printer still prints with the new OS (not sure about W7), but I have it hooked up to the XP machine now like the 9900f. I use an HP Deskjet 9800 widebody for printing out of the Mac Pro. One of these days I will get a widebody all-in-one and get rid of a few things lol, including an old thermal fax, which also houses my answering machine. I would gain a lot of table space and the ability to print 2-sided but I still have all of these consumables to use up, so screw it for now. I've even got a full-on networkable laser printer laying around that works great but needs almost $1k worth of toner carts and imaging drum lol so I keep it off line, I probably wouldn't even get $500 for it even with the extra paper tray so space it takes. I've also got an HP G85 all-in-one in storage that won't run on even Windows XP because of a Java dispute between HP and Sun.


 


  First of all, I'm sorry for your desk to house so much hardware around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  You should be able to connect your printer for basic device recognition and driver install, if not then running windows update should get the drivers, even if limited ones. This for both printers. 
   
  About the scanner, you do know that you can install Vista drivers on Windows 7, right? 
  Try here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/scanners/canoscan_series/canoscan_9900f#DriversAndSoftware
   
  And perhaps this would enable you to install the G85 on xp (assuming it's the regular and the non-_xi _model):
  http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=30374&prodNameId=19543&swEnvOID=228&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=oj-6106-3
  The procedure for installing on Vista/7 is similar to the PSC 1210.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





roller said:


> First of all, I'm sorry for your desk to house so much hardware around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hi Roller, thanks for the effort!
   
  Yes the 1210 will work as a printer with everything, as you said the driver is limited so it doesn't scan with the newer OS's but the Canonscan is a better scanner anyways so no biggie. I had just scanned with the 1210 in Snow Leopard a month ago, but Apple's last system update (10.6.7) fixed that.
   
  I'm not sure when my 9900f went offline for OSX becaused I hadn't used it for quite a while but the 9950f still works with 10.6.7 from what I have read. I will try the Vista Driver for W7 the next time I boot into it but frankly it's easier to just go to the XP machine to scan than to re-boot the Mac into W7 when I am in Snow Leopard, which is where Photoshop lives. That will be great if the Vista driver will work, I don't see why Canon wouldn't list W7 as an option if that is the case though.
   
  The last time I tried to use the G85 I was migrating from Windows 2000 to XP; that's when I discovered the Java issue. It seemed to be a three-way blame game at the time with no fix in sight. I was also on OSX Tiger at the time, and I could print but not scan from my iMac back then. It's literally been years since I have powered on the G85 or checked back into the driver issues but it was a good machine. I may give it another try sometime, but as that driver you linked to was issued in 2003 I think it may be the same one that frustrated me back then.
   
  On the Mac even though the G85 wouldn't scan it was a better copier and fax than the units I am using for those purposes now. But I don't copy and fax as much as I used to, and it is pretty big so I wouldn't save any space either. Plus there's the answering machine; I'd have to seek out another one or pay for voicemail or just keep the fax hooked up to use for that purpose only. But I may give it another try if I run out of cartridges for the 1210 lol.
   
  One thing that's great about using these older printers is the proliferation of their ink cartridges on eBay from those who have already moved on. But I don't print as much as I used to either.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Hi Roller, thanks for the effort!
> 
> Yes the 1210 will work as a printer with everything, as you said the driver is limited so it doesn't scan with the newer OS's but the Canonscan is a better scanner anyways so no biggie. I had just scanned with the 1210 in Snow Leopard a month ago, but Apple's last system update (10.6.7) fixed that.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Many manufacturers don't go through the trouble of supplying legacy product drivers for newer OSes, as it involves a series of expenses that aren't justified, in their perspective. But given that Vista and 7 share the same kernel, most Vista drivers work very well if not flawlessly on 7.
   
  What I'm saying about both your HP products is that they're fully supported on Windows 7, just that their driver install methodology changed (for the worse IMO). But through USB connection, the hardware gets recognized, then you jump on Windows Update and it will have the drivers available for you, which will also install some lite software package and control panel.
  Java issues can only be related with some app, as the core system files have no connection with Java.
   
  Overall, if you're not using all those printers/scanners/faxes, the best thing would be to get rid of them, as maintenance gets quite expensive.


----------



## grokit

Just filling space while we wait for new photos...
   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Many manufacturers don't go through the trouble of supplying legacy product drivers for newer OSes, as it involves a series of expenses that aren't justified, in their perspective. But given that Vista and 7 share the same kernel, most Vista drivers work very well if not flawlessly on 7.
> 
> What I'm saying about both your HP products is that they're fully supported on Windows 7, just that their driver install methodology changed (for the worse IMO). But through USB connection, the hardware gets recognized, then you jump on Windows Update and it will have the drivers available for you, which will also install some lite software package and control panel.
> Java issues can only be related with some app, as the core system files have no connection with Java.
> ...





   
   
  Yeah I've got it worked out, they all have their function and I definitely still use them all on a regular basis if sparingly these days. As long as they still work and high-quality supplies are cheaply available I will continue to do so.
   
  When I connected the XP computer to the 1210, Windows looked for a driver but didn't find any so I just grabbed the driver from the HP site. But I think you're right that Vista/7 does a better job at finding drivers because I used to have my Vista laptop hooked up to the 1210 and I think it was either located by Vista or was already part of the OS. I forgot to mention that someone gave me a Canon i70 recently for that Vista laptop (which went up to the bedroom), I have printers coming out of my ears!
   
  It was a while ago but I think I was told by HP that they wrote that particular driver with Java functionality, and evidently Sun didn't approve or something so they couldn't update it for Service Pack 3. Or something like that, but if I pull that sucker out of storage I will try again.
   
  A large format all-in-one with a backlit film carrier to replace everything but the answering machine (and the laser printer lol) would cost a lot of money that I would rather waste on invest in audio equipment.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Most of the entire 5 pages of this thread need to be moved. I thought there was just a bit more class in this forum for stuff like this to stay in it's proper place.
   
  And again, another attempt to get this thread back on topic..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Just filling space while we wait for new photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Well, I do have a policy that getting drivers through Windows Update is plain wrong in every sense of the word. BUT... Vista and 7 actually grab manufacturer drivers and not just newer generic ones. Still, I only think drivers should be installed through Windows Update in specific cases like yours, that the driver is only available through Windows Update (Vista and 7 only, not XP), or in the event of certain components that usually only have OEM drivers that are often unavailable, even if they're modern parts.
   
  Seriously, why so many printers?  OMG, are you a... serial printer!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *shivers* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, drop XP as soon as possible, that's a dead horse that's very unsecure to be nearby, 7 is the way to go.
   
  And you could just get a dedicated printer, a dedicated scanner, and do the rest through the computer.
   
  I'm sorry for the whole off topic thing, but like grokit said, it was only to fill in some space between photos.


----------



## Squa7ch

Totally hate you...just thought I'd throw that out there.  
  
  Quote: 





dizolit said:


> Pic taken 11 months ago.  Have had many upgrades since then including headphones, will post new pic soon.


----------



## Grr, Argh!

Quote: 





grr said:


> Just seen this thread and found an old picture on my phone of my current setup. Ignore the laptop sneaking in the top left of the photo, it's my work laptop and not a part of this setup. Also note the lack of monitor, I control the system with my iPad.


 
   
  8 pages filled mostly, if not entirely, with an apple vs [I'm not even sure] flamefest. All because I use an iPad to control my music system?
   
  I don't think there were any comments actually acknowledging/critiquing the setup. For anyone interested I've attempted a setup using iTunes, apple lossless audio codec, and wasapi to get bit perfect out to my DAC. I use apple's own remote app, it's very convenient.
  
  Acer Revo -> iTunes -> Little Dot DAC_I -> Little Dot MKIII -> Sennheiser HD650
   
  Also got some Grado SR80i's recently but not had much chance to play with them yet.


----------



## Jubei

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Yes back on track


 


  Nice headphones stands.Self made or bought?


----------



## Syan25

Lovely - clean and stylish!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

@Jubei: I've actually seen those for sale online. I can't remember where, exactly, though. So I'm not very useful, ha.


----------



## dizolit

Quote: 





jubei said:


> Nice headphones stands.Self made or bought?


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/523324/new-headphone-stand

 You can buy them from The Home Depot/Lowe's/Amazon.  Amazon link is in that thread somewhere.


----------



## Yuceka

Jubei 
   
  I got them from Home Depot but I assume since you're in Hong Kong that's not really helpful for you. In the thread that is mentioned above, there are some web links where you get some stuff similar to them. I really like them but I wish they were a bit taller so that there is some space for the cables. That is why I put some stuff between it and the headphones to raise it a little bit.


----------



## dailydoseofdaly




----------



## dailydoseofdaly

i tried to post a picture of my rig. looked good in preview. can you guys see it?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dailydoseofdaly said:


> i tried to post a picture of my rig. looked good in preview. can you guys see it?


 

 nope


----------



## dfkt

There's not even a trace of an image in the HTML source code, so I guess something messed up majorly.


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

alright maybe it will work this time.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Worked like a charm. That is one beastly system, good sir.


----------



## Sawyer60

Quote: 





dailydoseofdaly said:


> alright maybe it will work this time.


 

  
  wow that's a crazy music setup you have there!


----------



## grokit

*Dalydose*, is that an eMachines down below? My old XP Athlon is still running strong!


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

Haha yeah it is. It's still going strong too


----------



## dfkt




----------



## J.Pocalypse

dfkt, any time you ever post a pic, from my memory anyway, it's just of your monitors and some extra lighting.. I can barely tell if those cans on the right are Ultrasone's.. I do like the matching wallpaper and icon thing you got goin' on there though.


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





sawyer60 said:


> wow that's a crazy music setup you have there!


 


   
  What's the keyboard you are using as a MIDI controller??


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

That is the novation remote 61 sl. It uses this automap program to control your daw and plugins pretty effortlessly. I like it alot


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





dailydoseofdaly said:


> That is the novation remote 61 sl. It uses this automap program to control your daw and plugins pretty effortlessly. I like it alot


 

 I used the 25 version for a few years and I never really warmed up to its key action. It was nearly impossible to get consistent and predictable velocity response; whatever I played tend to either register too low in velocity or too high, and no amount of tweaking the velocity curves setting helped enough. I have been playing keyboards for 20 years and never had that problem with any other keyboard I've played. I still have it, but it's not even connected and just sits on my shelf.
   
  To date, the best synth-action keys I've ever played was on the Roland D-10.
   
  I also didn't use the automap nearly as much as I thought I would. Having to create an automapped version of the .dll for all your plugins was kind of a pain, but in the end it's just that software GUI is already taking advantage of computer screen real estate in such a way that the only reason to use physical controls is if you need to tweak two parameters at the same time. I did use the transport control all the time though, but that can be done with any midi controller.
   
  I've thinking about selling it, but I keep thinking maybe one day I'll find another use for it.


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

hmm.. i dont have that bad of problem with velocity input, about the same as other controllers i used. i can say that the drum trigger pads are really not responsive, so i went into the settings with the global button and set the sensitivity and they work fine now. There might be settings for the keyboard sensitivity as well, ill have to check when i get back to the house.
   
  The automap has really improved in recent updates i think version 3.7 is out now. you just click in the plugin manager and you can choose which plugins you want mapped, you dont have to make your own templates anymore.
  Of course you can still manually edit any parameters however you want. 
   
  You can "x" out of the gui interface and still control it, if you use the row of buttons under the faders. so you dont have look the thing but still switch between different pages of the daw control, mixer/sends/eq/etc...
   
  hope that helps some. i looked at your studio photos on your profile, sweet setup


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





dailydoseofdaly said:


> hmm.. i dont have that bad of problem with velocity input, about the same as other controllers i used. i can say that the drum trigger pads are really not responsive, so i went into the settings with the global button and set the sensitivity and they work fine now. There might be settings for the keyboard sensitivity as well, ill have to check when i get back to the house.
> 
> The automap has really improved in recent updates i think version 3.7 is out now. you just click in the plugin manager and you can choose which plugins you want mapped, you dont have to make your own templates anymore.
> Of course you can still manually edit any parameters however you want.
> ...


 

 Thanks!
   
  I'll give it another try one of these days.
   
  Right now I have the Korg Triton Le 61-key on my desk as my main keyboard controller, with an Icon iKey sitting on it as an extra keyswitch controller (I actually have two of them, and bring out the other one when I need two keyswitch controllers). This combo pretty much gets everything done for me, and if I need piano weighted, I have a Kurzweil PC2X to my left, for "serious" piano playing. For general midi control, I have the Korg Nano series as well as the AC-7 Core Mini iDevice app. So I don't really have room or need for the Novation anymore, unless I swap some gear around again.


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





jaredn13 said:


>


 


  Very nice. A Jonas desk? I've got the same one but where's the pull out panel?


----------



## MrClean

Nice rigs everyone here's mine:


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Can't believe how popular those LCD-2's seem to be..


----------



## ChipnDalebowl

Not the best photograph by any means. Amp is under the desk..can't find a better place for it.


----------



## calipilot227

I like to keep it simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  1st generation MacBook + Grado SR80i


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Nice rigs everyone here's mine:


 
   
  What headamp is that?


----------



## TMRaven

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Nice rigs everyone here's mine:


 

  I used to use that wallpaper for a month or two earlier this year!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Nice rigs everyone here's mine:


 


  What keyboard is that?


----------



## steve1979

Thats a really nice looking DAC and amp you've got there. What are they?

  
  Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Nice rigs everyone here's mine:


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Thats a really nice looking DAC and amp you've got there. What are they?


 
  The DAC must be the DacMagic.


----------



## MrClean

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Thats a really nice looking DAC and amp you've got there. What are they?


 

 Thanks everyone,
  Amp  Diy Bijou with lots of capacitor upgrade
  Dac  DacMagic stock for now, just made the box to mach the amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Keyboard LOL  Turbo-Media brand that I got of ebay years ago but it has audio controls, very helpful.
   
  TMRaven


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Thanks everyone,
> Amp  Diy Bijou with lots of capacitor upgrade
> Dac  DacMagic stock for now, just made the box to mach the amp
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe someday my rig will look like that....


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





mrclean said:


> Thanks everyone,
> Amp  Diy Bijou with lots of capacitor upgrade
> Dac  DacMagic stock for now, just made the box to mach the amp
> 
> ...


 

 Nice rig. Are you quite happy with your DacMagic or are you thinking about upgrading it?


----------



## WrxSTI

Not that much audio gear in there compared to others, still on onboard audio, hopefully the EMU 0404 will be the next addition to this setup.


----------



## BillW

Here is an update. I know I really need to move my speakers further from the wall but for where they are they sound great.
 I got a new job at a sound store and can get headphones and amps at cost price for us, so I have already been thinking about picking up some PS1000s, HD800s and K701s. Anyone recommend a 'phone amplifier for all of those? Or do you think the Fubar 4+ will handle it?
 Sorry for the phone pic!


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





billw said:


> Here is an update. I know I really need to move my speakers further from the wall but for where they are they sound great.
> I got a new job at a sound store and can get headphones and amps at cost price for us, so I have already been thinking about picking up some PS1000s, HD800s and K701s. Anyone recommend a 'phone amplifier for all of those? Or do you think the Fubar 4+ will handle it?
> Sorry for the phone pic!


 


  STAR WARS YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## gorb

Bill, hopefully you're using port plugs


----------



## ert

Office setup:


----------



## calipilot227

Are those ER-4's I see?


----------



## ert

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Are those ER-4's I see?


----------



## itisokok

Very nice and compact system!!


----------



## jaredn13

Not enough space in my room. I chose not to build that part. 
  
  Quote: 





kudos said:


> Very nice. A Jonas desk? I've got the same one but where's the pull out panel?


----------



## BillW

Quote: 





gorb said:


> Bill, hopefully you're using port plugs


 


  I am now! 
 I'm moving to a new house soon, so I am going to properly calibrate my system and try and turn my bedroom into a small home cinema.
 Don't know quite how well it will work out, but hopefully it will be good.

 Also on a side note, I literally just got a cowon x7, and need to know some opinions on it as I only have up to 10 days to return it. Going to try and use it as much as possible.


----------



## mochimon

i dont computer here, but i do listen.
  macbook pro > apogee duet > pop pulse t70 > silverline minuets
   
  not pictured: hd650's, emmaline xp-7, and nad 521 bee CDP


----------



## Syan25

Very nice - but NO chair...??


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Wow.. Minimalism at it's finest thus far, on this thread. Well done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





mochimon said:


> i dont computer here, but i do listen.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





mochimon said:


> i dont computer here, but i do listen.  macbook pro > apogee duet > pop pulse t70 > silverline minuets
> 
> not pictured: hd650's, emmaline xp-7, and nad 521 bee CDP


 

  
  You should really think about moving those speakers away from the wall. I guarantee it will sound better.


----------



## Syan25

I must admit I really like the sparse look ...lack of cables, simplicity, lots of space  - its wonderful


----------



## Wasper

Hi,
   
  New here, and into computers... Figured I'd post a pic or two.
   
  Here is my current space ( got kicked out of my old PC room due to birth of twins.. house ran outta space fast so had to fit into an old students desk in my bedroom.. not ideal, but works).
   
  Nothing special, Basic set-up. Asus 25.5" 1920x1600 screen... pretty cramped. No speakers as I do my listening through a headset (see below).
   

   
  My current PC... AMD Phenom IIx6 1090T CPU, Asus Crosshair IV Formula MB, 8GB DDR3 1600 Ram, HD 6950 2GB GPU, Xigmatek Gaia 120mm CPU cooler, 5x GELID 120mm PWM case fans, Western Digital Black Sata III 640GB HDD, Lite-On Sata 24x DVD Burner, Silverstone 750W 80-Plus Silver 100% modular PSU, HeC Blitz Mid-Tower Case.
   

   
   
  I'm working on an Audio solution now (never really put much thought into the audio aspect). You can find my thread on that here. You can see from that thread what Im using now and that I need an upgrade. Going to be upgrading some other things as well... like better keyboard and mouse (got some generic stuff now, looking into a Logitech G110 kb and a Logitech G9x mouse). You notice the absence of any speakers, that is because I do all my audio interaction with the pc through a headset (wife/kids dont like my "noise", lol).
   
  Wasper


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I must admit I really like the sparse look ...lack of cables, simplicity, lots of space  - its wonderful


 


  Totally agree. I have so little on my desk (or in my room for that matter) right now and it feels very zen. Kind of like it. Though, I figure I'm going to have to get some other stuff.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I must admit I really like the sparse look ...lack of cables, simplicity, lots of space  - its wonderful


 

  I like it too but would like to see it with a couple of cinderblocks underneath the wood plank. Grey ones would match up well with the floor and components and turn it into a coffee table type of thing, or if you stack them no bending over lol.


----------



## mochimon

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> You should really think about moving those speakers away from the wall. I guarantee it will sound better.


 
   

  moving to a new house soon, so hopefully i will be able to get proper room placement there (would end up blocking hallway if i move away from wall more).  as it is, the setup is kinda just for fun.
   
  Quote:


grokit said:


> I like it too but would like to see it with a couple of cinderblocks underneath the wood plank. Grey ones would match up well with the floor and components and turn it into a coffee table type of thing, or if you stack them no bending over lol.


 
  i actually used to have cinderblocks stacked beneath the plank when i used it as a coffee table, lol.  while it did make for a nice table, the cinderblocks flaked and chipped way too much.  i was constantly trying to sweep up the mess, but it really didn't help much. currently i use my phone as a remote for iTunes, so very little bending over necessary.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
   

  [size=small]as for the aesthetic compliments: thanks guys![/size]


----------



## slidesear




----------



## Lenni

sorry for poor lighting


----------



## Syan25

Looks nice though


----------



## J.Pocalypse




----------



## Windsor

Cool signature, J.Pocalypse. 
   
  \m/,_*d*o.o*b*_,\m/


----------



## m0ltar

Quote: 





krmathis said:


> How about this 40 page thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love that setup. Very clean.


----------



## Rasmutte

Where is *krmathis *anyways?
  Haven't seen him...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Where is *krmathis *anyways?
> Haven't seen him...


 
   


  
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518687/journey-getting-to-an-end#post_7004742


----------



## supergolf

My rig 
   
  Headfi + flickr =


----------



## supergolf

post deleted!


----------



## grokit

I've never had an issue, either placing an image from my desktop(s), or with the image's online url address.


----------



## supergolf

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I've never had an issue, either placing an image from my desktop(s), or with the image's online url address.


 


  If you use Flickr, are you choosing HTML and 1024 x 683?
   
  thanks!


----------



## dfkt

Huddler is an extremely broken forum system. You have to work around it. On Flickr, just move your mouse over your image, while holding the left mouse button, so the image gets selected. When it's selected, press CTRL+C to copy the image, then in Huddler press CTRL+V to paste the image into the post field.


----------



## grokit

I've been using the "add or upload an image" feature in the text edit box without issue, but I copy the image address, not the image itself (if it's not placed directly from my desktop).


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote:  



http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/518687/journey-getting-to-an-end#post_7004742

   
   
   


 Oh... That was sad...


----------



## dfkt

Wow. Didn't see that thread before. Huddler is horrible indeed, but I didn't know Kai left because of it.


----------



## Rasmutte

Sorry for this off topic, but it's relevant for me.
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Wow. Didn't see that thread before. Huddler is horrible indeed, but I didn't know Kai left because of it.


 

 Yeah, but the most of his points are not present?
  Almost everything in his list is working for me...
   
  Oh well...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Sorry for this off topic, but it's relevant for me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the most of his points are not present?
> ...


 

 Yeah, most of the issues are resolved. I'd like to see a buddy system again, instead of the stalker-ish follow system that's in place at the moment. I'm probably the only one who uses the feature, and I hate to think I'm creeping people out by it. After all, they can't even see it's me who is following them.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Yeah, most of the issues are resolved. I'd like to see a buddy system again, instead of the stalker-ish follow system that's in place at the moment. I'm probably the only one who uses the feature, and I hate to think I'm creeping people out by it. After all, they can't even see it's me who is following them.


 


  Creepy is how I'd describe it too.  Do I even say anything that merits this?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Creepy is how I'd describe it too.  Do I even say anything that merits this?


 

 I use it mostly for users I talk to frequently, or whose names I constantly forget, or people who I'd like to know get on (like if they've been offline for twenty years). You can see if the person has a mutual follow if you follow people as well.
   
  That said, the system is still creepy.
   

   
  people in the photo, consider this your chance to figure out who the creepy guy is.
   
  Also, sorry for the off topic. If I had a rig I'd post it as compensation, but I don't.
   
  EDIT: Also, consider yourself followed. It's only because I enjoy Kino's Journey.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> EDIT: Also, consider yourself followed. It's only because I enjoy Kino's Journey.


 

 Kino was once told to not follow strange men so easily...


----------



## jtaylor991

Search really does need to be fixed. Most relevant gets you threads that are years old and most recent gets you threads that have nothing to do with your search keywords (at least the thread topic doesn't, maybe keywords mentioned in a post).


----------



## jtaylor991

And I wish there was a mobile site.


----------



## Somnambulist

If your phone supports Tapatalk, Head-Fi is on that.
  
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> And I wish there was a mobile site.


----------



## nyjets28

i wish head-fi on tapatalk would also allow access to pm's. but i guess better than nothing for now. i know some other forums on tapatalk you can access pm's


----------



## th0m

I forgot to include my cans, but I suspect you already know how they look. I'm gonna get a pair of decent stands in the future, since the current speaker placement is far from optimal, but overall it works pretty alright.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





th0m said:


> I forgot to include my cans, but I suspect you already know how they look. I'm gonna get a pair of decent stands in the future, since the current speaker placement is far from optimal, but overall it works pretty alright.


 

 Nice computer case. Looking at the XL.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Is that the Lian-Li or the Fractal Designs case? I can't remember which it is and I'm too lazy to look.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Is that the Lian-Li or the Fractal Designs case? I can't remember which it is and I'm too lazy to look.


 


  Fractal. I got the same one. 
  Looks like a regular R3 or R2 to me, not the XL.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Fractal. I got the same one.
> Looks like a regular R3 or R2 to me, not the XL.


 

 Probably the R3. The XL looks really appealing to me in an over the top way. If I didn't have headphones to purchase, it would be sitting by my desk right now.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Haha, I think we all have lists. I've already picked out a number of tech-related purchases I'm going to make this year. Mostly in the form of a DAC/AMP and some more hard drives. One can never have too many hard drives.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Haha, I think we all have lists. I've already picked out a number of tech-related purchases I'm going to make this year. Mostly in the form of a DAC/AMP and some more hard drives. One can never have too many hard drives.


 

 slightly offtopic: 2tb hdd on sale for $60 at newegg this weekend. I'm buying at least one.
   
  /offtopic


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

DON'T TELL ME THAT!!! Ahh... I'm going to have a very hard time not buying my drives now... Crap. I can't. Crap. I shouldn't. Crap.
   
  I hate you.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Probably the R3. The XL looks really appealing to me in an over the top way. If I didn't have headphones to purchase, it would be sitting by my desk right now.


 


  See, I opted for a silverstone FT02B. I LOVE it, it's quiet and cools very well. The ambient noise of my apartment overshadows my case noise at desktop use.


----------



## Syan25

Haha - this is so funny!


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by Aynjell
> 
> See, I opted for a silverstone FT02B. I LOVE it, it's quiet and cools very well. The ambient noise of my apartment overshadows my case noise at desktop use.


 
   
  Too expensive, lol.
   
  @above, wut? 
   
   

   
   

   

   

   
  Poor high school student here. Ignore the dalmatians.


----------



## Ra97oR

blisse said:


> Too expensive, lol.
> 
> @above, wut?
> 
> ...




By any chances you were drinking LEMON TEA?!!

I have a similar setup, with yet another Fractal Design Define user on Head-Fi, 3 Noctua P12 intakes (2x front, 1x bottom) 1 Noctua F12B exhaust all running at minimal speed.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





ra97or said:


>


 


  lool, knew I should of pushed it further down. Damn you VITA!
   
  Nice walls by the way.


----------



## moaksb

@Ra97or   +1 for windows taskbar on top the onle place it should be 
   

   

   
  Cooler Master 690


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> DON'T TELL ME THAT!!! Ahh... I'm going to have a very hard time not buying my drives now... Crap. I can't. Crap. I shouldn't. Crap.
> 
> I hate you.


 

 Since I got a PM from someone else about it too, I'll just post the sale here. If you subscribe to their emails, you would have gotten this friday.
   
http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/May-0-2011/Memorialdaysale24/


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Oh, Hitachi drives. Thanks, I'll spend the extra $10 and get Samsung drives, which don't fail.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Oh, Hitachi drives. Thanks, I'll spend the extra $10 and get Samsung drives, which don't fail.


 

 Yeah, I'm going to pass on them as well, just because I'd rather build an amp.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

They also have a 2TB external harddrive by Western Digital on sale for $79 this weekend. I've been needing a new external so I'll pick one up.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136471


----------



## Squa7ch

^^Seen that deal as well & I really need another HDD but I want some speakers first so it'll have to wait until next week, argh!


----------



## dfkt

Just get a $20 SATA dock cradle and a 2TB WD Green for $60... that's what I did for long-term storage.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> They also have a 2TB external harddrive by Western Digital on sale for $79 this weekend. I've been needing a new external so I'll pick one up.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136471


 


  If it was FireWire I might have considered it but I don't like USB for storage. It's prone to issues, especially as you start using more and larger drives. I was actually considering using a USB JBOD box for my ZFS setup but the second I mentioned it everyone I was asking was telling me not to go anywhere near USB.
   
  Too bad iMacs don't have eSATA.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Too bad iMacs don't have eSATA.


 
   
Thunderbolt!


----------



## ZarakiSan

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thunderbolt!


 


  While a beautiful port, mine isn't being used yet at all - no gear for it.
   
  I'd use Firewire right now to use external drives, it's a great port with predictable throughput that should last for a while. When Thunderbolt-enabled products show up, that's good and it's nice my Macbook Pro has the port, but it's not yet quite relevant IMO.
   
  I should post my desk and setup once I have my new gear.
   
  Edit: You know what, I'll post my setup as it was until yesterday and update (with some major changes too, I hope) what it's like when I get my new gear.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11612892/DSC00392.JPG


----------



## rodeodude

Its only that clean because I just finished putting the desk together.
   
  Specs:
  Cooler Master HAF 922 case <--Highly recomended
  Biostar ta790gx mobo
  Phenom x3 Black cpu
  ATI HD 4770 gpu (I think)
  6gb of ram
  2 -1tb Hdds
  Thermaltake 750w PSU
  X-fi USB sound card
  BK ST-140 amp
  Advent Speakers
   
   
  I have a major case of upgrade-itis for the computer and the audio stuff. These are two hobbies that really don't go well together


----------



## Squa7ch

I actually bought an external enclosure a couple weeks ago...looking at the 2TB drive you speak of...I think anyway...man...really want some speakers though xD BUT I also really want some more storage...
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Just get a $20 SATA dock cradle and a 2TB WD Green for $60... that's what I did for long-term storage.


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





zarakisan said:


> While a beautiful port, mine isn't being used yet at all - no gear for it.
> 
> I'd use Firewire right now to use external drives, it's a great port with predictable throughput that should last for a while. When Thunderbolt-enabled products show up, that's good and it's nice my Macbook Pro has the port, but it's not yet quite relevant IMO.
> 
> ...


 

 WHAT STANDS ARE THOSE!?!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





zarakisan said:


> While a beautiful port, mine isn't being used yet at all - no gear for it.
> 
> I'd use Firewire right now to use external drives, it's a great port with predictable throughput that should last for a while. When Thunderbolt-enabled products show up, that's good and it's nice my Macbook Pro has the port, but it's not yet quite relevant IMO.
> 
> ...


 

 I swear, I love the looks of the R3.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I swear, I love the looks of the R3.


 


  The P18X series made me turn to Fractal with their terrible silver front door. Seriously Antec. Even if Fractal is plasticky, the matching door looks so much better. I saw someone's black custom mod of their P182, and it's infinitely better looking, which they should have done in the first place.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I probably have the best looking setup of all xD
   

   

   
  I come more from a computer hardware enthusiast (overclocker) and PC gamer background though. This setup is concidered getting even a bit old for me, it's about 19 months! I often upgrade once a year or something, swap the CPU or GPU but yea I'll wait and see what happens with both the upcoming GPU 28nm offerings from AMD and NVIDIA as well as waiting to see what AMD's Bulldozer CPUs are about.
   
  CPUs I've went through:
   
  AMD K6-II 350 MHz (our first family comp),
  AMD Duron 700 MHz,
  AMD Athlon XP 1900+ 1.6 GHz,
  AMD64 "San Diego" 3700+ 2.2GHz overclocked @ 2.7 GHz (my first completely own comp I bought myself in 2005)
  AMD64 Opteron 165 1.8GHz overclocked @ 2.8GHz (my first dual core)
  Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.8GHz overclocked @ 3.75GHz
  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz overclocked @ 4.0GHz
  Intel Core i7-860 2.8GHz overclocked @ 4.0GHz (first quad core)
   
  Since 2005 I've been through 5 different CPUs. 
   
  GPUs (starting from 2005):
   
  NVIDIA 6800 GT 256MB 
  NVIDIA 7900GTO 512MB (GTX with only lower clock frequencies for half the price which I clocked to past GTX frequencies )
  NVIDIA 8800 GT 512MB
  NVIDIA GTX 260 SP216 896MB
  NVIDIA GTX 280 1GB
  NVIDIA GTX 460 Superclocked 1GB
  (all GPUs were overclocked)
   
  6 GPUs in 6 years.


----------



## Squa7ch

Hey whatever works man   cool looking setup yah got there!


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


>


 
  Nice case you've got there, but shouldn't the components be inside it?. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Fair play to you for building and overclocking your own PC's though, most people miss out on all that fun.


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





zarakisan said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11612892/DSC00392.JPG


 


 Those speakers look very nice. What are they?
   
  Has anybody ever noticed that whenever sombody mounts their speakers level with their head when sitting at a dest they always end up looking a bit gawky because they're so high up.  I have the same problem with my speakers.


----------



## danne

Still waiting for my cardas cable and a propper rack to have the WA22 on, abit cramped atm.


----------



## Syan25

NICE NICE!


----------



## ZarakiSan

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Those speakers look very nice. What are they?
> 
> Has anybody ever noticed that whenever sombody mounts their speakers level with their head when sitting at a dest they always end up looking a bit gawky because they're so high up.  I have the same problem with my speakers.


 


  Jean Marie Reynaud Twin Signature.
   
  And I confess, it looks like I have my own studio and I'm not afraid to show it, but since these speakers have the tweeters down low I have to put them this high, or I miss out on a LOT.
   
  Regarding the speakers, they deserve better amplification. We have a nice amplifier downstairs (the brand eludes me at the moment) but my Harman Kardon isn't doing them much justice. When I have a good set of headphones and an amp for that again, I will have to look into that.
   
  Anyway, a new picture will be uploaded when I have my new gear (on the way/waiting to order)/


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





zarakisan said:


> I have to put them this high, or I miss out on a LOT.


 

  
  Yeah I know the feeling. Mine are on 80cm tall stands.
   
  It's great setup you've got there though.


----------



## Dynobot

You win the award for the most Non-Conforming and Thinking Outside-the-box Computer set-up.  Completely functional and yet practical....
   
   
   
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I probably have the best looking setup of all xD


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





dynobot said:


> You win the award for the most Non-Conforming and Thinking Outside-the-box Computer set-up.  Completely functional and yet practical....


 
  I mustve missed something. Why is this practical? Now using a case, that would be practical lol.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Nice case you've got there, but shouldn't the components be inside it?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's an old Thermaltake Armor case I bought back in 2005, used it until sometimes 2007 when I got my first Intel setup and decided to try go caseless and have never looked back since, haven't used a comp case since that. Yea you both get a better PC for the money if you build it yourself and overclocking is always fun and today's computer parts have such a nice overclock headroom too.
   
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> I mustve missed something. Why is this practical? Now using a case, that would be practical lol.


 
   
  For me it's quite practical due to having instant access to the parts if need be and also it helps with cooling, it runs way cooler this way and you won't need a bunch of case fans, I used to use up to like 6 or so case fans + the other usual fans for other parts which in total became like 12 fans to get somewhat decent temp I was looking for to get maximum overclocking opportunities altough nowadays CPUs are usually quite a bit cooler running than back then. It's only impractical in case you got some babies or kids in the family or some curious pets then I may not dare to run it like that (my cat doesn't care about it).
  
  Since I've moved temporarily to my parents place and I hadn't quite put it in the final place and this room is very small and got only a window in the ceiling, I moved around stuff in the room a bit so the comp would be in a bit lighter place instead of the corner as I like to sit at my comp where it's properly lit up to not fatique my eyes and I still got like perfect eyesight when I'm 24 and spend most of my days browsing the net, gaming or listening to music.


----------



## lorafenik

Dust magnet? :>


----------



## NBol19

First Post! Just started this hobby a couple of months ago and this is all i have so far: (apologize for the bad photo)

   
  Audio related items:
  AIAIAI TMA-1
  Cowon s9
  KRK RP5G2
  Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





lorafenik said:


> Dust magnet? :>


 

 You'd be suprised how little dust is collected, I clean it maybe once or twice a year or so, no need for more and even then there's not really that much dust, only usually found a little against the heatsinks where the fans are constantly blowing.


----------



## lorafenik

That's good; since I've removed one side of my case I'm always suprised how much dust can it take :/


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> You'd be suprised how little dust is collected, I clean it maybe once or twice a year or so, no need for more and even then there's not really that much dust, only usually found a little against the heatsinks where the fans are constantly blowing.


 
  I would expect it to be less dust. Now my 5 fans pulling air into what is basically a vacuum 24/7, thats a dust magnet. :/


----------



## OneFellSwoop

Here is my latest build, put it together about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thunderbolt!


 


  Oh, I know. How I know... I bought my iMac a few months before the new ones came out. I knew they were coming but I needed a new machine and this one was such a good deal. Didn't realize the next ones would have Thunderbolt or I'd have jumped on that instead.
   
  But yeah, right now Thunderbolt barely has anything available. Which sucks because it's by far the best data port there is. Fastest by nearly half, does data, video and audio. Not to mention daisy-chaining of up to 7 devices including two HD displays.
   
  Rawr. Wants.


----------



## grokit

Yeah HP choosing not to support by far the best I/O ever was beyond boneheaded.


----------



## BillW

IMO it will be another firewire though.
 It will be interesting when it is replaced with LightPeak though.


----------



## nick n

Went from this  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/3480#post_7308367 to this:
   
  The only moving parts are the harddrives. No fans in case, no fans in Powersupply, no fans ANYWHERE. I stripped off the anodizing and got that PSU heatsink polished up as disliked the original tacky blue.. Most front faces are smooth black with a flush stealth power button and a flush stealth dvd rom slot cover. This contains a bunch of odd parts from plumbing covers ( the round hole wiring cover ), to industrial power parts scavenged, plexi cuts, glass shelf brackets ( back chrome feet tops ), flat silver metal woven grounding straps to stainless mesh in the back-lit dvd housing window etc. I managed to get one of last remaining Scythe Orochi CPU Coolers around, the thing weighs a hefty 2.2. lbs there abouts. Bunch of copper and aluminum sinks on the mosfets and chokes too. *Complete silence at respectable temperatures*. Quad core AM3 Athlon 620, 4gb DDR3 @ 1333 7-7-7-20. All mounted on a slab of varathaned western maple burl I cut and got milled.  A few more minor tweaks to do still. _There are a few things I am not happy with but will get tweaked_ when I install the spare reserve hdd in the passive cooler boxes on the left side. It cost me 2 drives and a loss of 3 months worth of data as i used a black SATA extension cable I had previously taken a lead out of for another project. Smelled like burnt toast after that.   Will post a pic of the finished left profile when it's done.
  Now I can hear the music that much better, or is that just a placebo effect...
   
  Here's the skeleton withsome of the profuse wiring preinstalled through channels in the middle of the wood emerging where necessary.




   
  If for some bizarre reason you quote this post at all, *please edit your quote to include only the part in question*, so as to spare us the endless repetition of seeing the same pictures all over again. I did try to scale down the sizes of the images but that may or may not make a difference.


----------



## BobSaysHi




----------



## grokit

Quote: 





billw said:


> IMO it will be another firewire though.
> It will be interesting when it is replaced with LightPeak though.


 

 Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## BillW

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Aren't they the same thing?


 


  LightPeak is optical with a copper rail for power, thunderbolt is just copper, I think.
 Intel is developing lightpeak, and I think apple decided to do an early iteration of it, looks pretty cool but I don't think it will take off.
 I don't think the bandwidth is going to cope as we get larger res displays, and USB just has such a huge amount of compatibility, will be interesting to see what happens though!


----------



## Farnsworth

Quote: 





billw said:


> LightPeak is optical with a copper rail for power, thunderbolt is just copper, I think.
> Intel is developing lightpeak, and I think apple decided to do an early iteration of it, looks pretty cool but I don't think it will take off.
> I don't think the bandwidth is going to cope as we get larger res displays, and USB just has such a huge amount of compatibility, will be interesting to see what happens though!


 


   
  Lightpeak was renamed Thunderbolt and changed from optical to copper to cud down on costs and power consumption. They are the same thing and the copper version uses the same technology as the optical version it just has theoretically less bandwidth.


----------



## BillW

Quote: 





farnsworth said:


> Lightpeak was renamed Thunderbolt and changed from optical to copper to cud down on costs and power consumption. They are the same thing and the copper version uses the same technology as the optical version it just has theoretically less bandwidth.


 

 Ah okay, do you know if they have plans to use optical?


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





billw said:


> Ah okay, do you know if they have plans to use optical?


 

 From what I remember, it is still in the books, but common consumer use was just too expensive, so copper was subbed.  From what I remember, Thunderbolt Optical is still going to launch, just not anytime soon.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I think the difference is Thunderbolt is specifically the consumer implementation. I'm sure Intel will be using LightPeak in all it's hyper-glory on internal projects where price isn't a problem.
   
  I just wish companies would hurry up and start putting out Thunderbolt tech already.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





krupertrooper said:


> *This is all I have to say......*
> 
> 
> 
> *and this.....*


 

 hahaha perfect


----------



## Permagrin

bobsayshi said:


>




Are we the only ones that saw that?

nick n I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## aangen

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


>


 


   
  Gotta agree with this comment.
   
  Nick N, that's Awesome!!!!
   
  You need to get rid of the hard drives and mount some sweet looking SSD action to that glorious work of art. (or not)
   
  And BTW, are those Electrostatic speakers in the room next to the computer? (nope, JBL L88 Speakers)


----------



## MrChiSox

First post here gang, thought I'd toss a few shots your way.  First of all, some of these pictures are a little bit dated as I no longer have the Silver and Black case which is on the right hand side of the table.  That case was actually the original case of my Gateway dual core machine which I bought 3 years ago simply because it was a close out at the local Best Buy and they made it impossible for me to pass on it.  It has been a great machine for me, but I have removed the internal components and assembled them in the smaller Antec case, the Antec 300.  The larger case is the Antec Twelve Hundred, a big burly thing that weighs a TON.  Definitely NOT something you want to be lugging around to LAN Parties!  And the other thing that has changed from when I took some of these shots is that I now have a larger TV and this set-up is still a work in progress.  I just have to connect TV and PC to the audio system.  That requires a certain amount of furniture moving, however, and I haven't managed to get that done yet.  The PC in the BIG tower has JUST been built and I can't wait to get it connected to my audio system as I purchased a very good sound card/headphone amplifier in the Asus Xonar Essence STX.  My headphones are an 8 year pair of Sennheiser HD535 that still sound decent, but now that I have quit smoking I am aiming to use some of that cabbage saved on the purchase of a pair of Sennheiser HD600's or 650's, not sure.  Any advice? 
   
  My system will be kind of a mixture of OLD and NEW.  It's a simple audio system with attached PC and Plasma TV.  Amplifiers date back to the early 1990's, the loudspeakers back to 1979 and I'd never part with them.
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  AMD Phenon II 1055T 2.80 GHz
 Asus MA89GTD Pro Motherboard
 Corsair XMS3 PC1066 DDR3 RAM 8GB
 Corsair V64 Nova 64GB SSD
 Gigabyte HD6850 Video Card
 Gateway 19" WS HD Monitor x2
 Samsung PN50C450 50" Plasma
 Asus Xonar Essence STX Sound Card
 Adcom GFA 555 II Power Amplifier x2
 KEF 105/2 Reference Loudspeakers
 Hitachi 2TB Hard Drive x9
 Plextor CD/DVD Burner
 Coolermaster V6-GT CPU Cooler
 Antec Twelve Hundred Tower
 Antec CP1000 1000 Watt PS
 Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





nick n said:


>


 
  That's one of the nicest and most original looking custom builds I've seen in a while. I like things that are understated and I like form through function and this has both. Bravo!
   
  Also (unrelated) I noticed the name Nick N. Are you the flight sim guy?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


>


 
   
  More like this:


----------



## Syan25

Some very nice set-ups here...


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





ra97or said:


>


 

 Nice interface...!!! which OS/distrib/GUI are you using here?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm guessing Windows 7 with RainMeter.
   
  I've thought about putting it on my Windows installation just so I could quickly see what my system was doing when I was gaming but I'm always worried about how much processing power it's eating up.


----------



## Blisse

Very clean. That's a Windows 7 custom Visual Style with a custom logo and regular Windows Widgets. If you want more, search for Deviant Art, Windows 7 Visual Styles. Make sure you also have the UxStyle patch as well. It's a great way to make your desktop look much nicer than the general Aero theme.
   
  In other news, I modded my cheapo headphone stand with a cushion. It looks like a pillow now.


----------



## Foamybrian

@ Nick n: That custom mod looks superb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It reminds me of the thermaltake level 10.
   

   
  There are some very clean and inspirational setups in this thread. Its giving me a severe itch to do some reorganizing. Anyways, here is my setup::
   

   
  I grabbed a multicolor LED kit off amazon and attached it to the back of my table to create a source of ambient lighting for gaming/movie viewing. Its a pretty nifty little kit; you can see it in action in the picture below (to the right).
   
   

   

   
  System specs:
  Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.5 GHZ
  4GB DDR3 1066 Memory
  4x 7200RPM WD Hard Drives: 5 Terabyte Total Storage
  2x ATI Radeon HD4870 in Crossfire
  Mid-range Gigabyte Motherboard (Too lazy to look)
  Xonar Essence ST Soundcard
  Antec 900 w/ Green light case
   
  I'm looking to upgrade my PC once the next rotation of processors set in. I will move up to a hexa or octa core processor (if available) and around 8GB DDR3 ram. I will probably replace the case as well since the cable management on the 900 is terrible. The video cards will be kept around for awhile since they are still chewing up and spitting out all the games I've thrown at them. I'm also probably going to grab an SSD for gaming and an additional IPS monitor to replace the older samsung (on top).
   
  Sound wise, I'm going to add a subwoofer to the swan m200MKIIIs and a portable USB DAC for my laptop (not in the picture). The Xonar is doing quite well for my uses so I doubt I will be grabbing a desktop DAC/AMP or receiver anytime soon (maybe when its time to grab a subwoofer).


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> @ Nick n: That custom mod looks superb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  What Shell is that for W7?
   
  Also, what LED kit is that?  Last one I bought died in a week.


----------



## nick n

Wow that's a slick setup. Love the stacked monitors. The AMD Bulldozer should be around soon. Maybe.

  The led kit looks awesome. Had a few of the light bar ones but unless the tube is scuffed to a frost they were too bright. That looks way better.
  More power than a Phenom II X4 BE @ 3.5.... are you splitting atomic nuclei or something?
  The 300 case seemed ok for cable routing just did one for my brother. Nice case.


----------



## spekkio

Not much computer to be seen here, but:


----------



## J.Pocalypse

*ccbass*, how are you liking those Swans?


----------



## Foamybrian

*@CCBass*
   
  Its rainmeter with Omnimi applied. I had to do some editing + photoshopping to get the shortcuts where I wanted but its nothing terribly difficult.
   
  The LED kit can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/PPA-OLSHARGB-Accent-Multicolor-Lighting/dp/B002CQ87MI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1306791642&sr=8-2
   
  $40 is a bit hard to swallow for simple ambient lighting but considering that my old LED kit + Lava Lamp crapped out on me in less than 6 months (both were $20 each), I find the extra price to be justified. I've had my unit for about a year and its still going strong. You might want to read the comments before buying it though; its not meant for long distance uses (cord is short) and installing the remote sensor is a bit tricky if you want to maintain a clean setup.
   
*@Nick n*
   
  Yep, stacked dual monitors > side-side dual monitors. I keep peripheral programs on the top monitor and use it as an application launcher. It works very nicely; I can focus my attention on whatever is on my main screen without being interrupted by notifications (they go on the top instead).
   
  I tend to keep a lot of peripheral programs open and I find that it really chews through my rig's performance when I'm running an intensive program. The ram is actually more of a bottleneck than my CPU and I'm looking to add on an additional 4GB. I figured that it would be more cost effective in the long run to make a jump to DDR3 1600+ with a newer processor and updated motherboard. Another key factor to my decision is that DDR3 1066 (max supported by my mobo atm) is almost twice the price of DDR3 1600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  The 900 is a good case but that's only if your power supply is modular. Mines is so crammed with wires at the moment that I might as well disable the two front fans since I doubt anything is getting in. The case has no cable management options whatsoever and my OCD is killing me knowing that things are messy in there .


----------



## Windsor

Here's a pic of my current laptop-based listening setup:


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> *ccbass*, how are you liking those Swans?


 

 That's actually a quote of foamybrian's post!
   
  I have BX5a's!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> That's actually a quote of foamybrian's post!
> 
> I have BX5a's!


 
   
  Oops.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Nice setup Windsor.
  Now, what's in the case? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





vicca tito said:


> Nice setup Windsor.
> Now, what's in the case?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Vicca Tito - 
  The case contains drum mics; I needed something to raise my laptop screen to eye-level and the mic case did just that.


----------



## vincentkriek

This is my introduction to the world of quality headphones. Linux computer with MPD -> E7 + E9 combo > Sennheiser HD598


----------



## MrChiSox

How do you like those HD598's?  I'm looking to replace my old and of lesser quality HD535's and am considering the 598's and the 600's.


----------



## vincentkriek

I heard the 600's are way better than the 598's (they are 100 euro's more expensive over here so it figures) but I love my 598's. It is my first set of open headphones and the big soundstage is amazing. I don't have a lot to compare it too (my previous headphones are the HD201) but the sound is very crisp. The bass is not very strong, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## MrChiSox

Really leaning toward the HD600.  I can't swing the HD650, the updated version of the 600.  The 600's can be had these days for a relative bargain price compared to what they were when current.  That said they aren't exactly cheap, either.  My experience with audio, however, is that there is nothing wrong with old school vintage gear at all.  If anything it's a means for a guy like me to be able to listen to stuff that was never even remotely close to affordable when I was a kid.  Same thing can probably be said about the HD600's.  I'm sure that they are still considered by many to be an exceptional headphone.  My concern with the 598 is that it's so light in color, and I'm not so sure that I would be able to keep them looking so pristine over the years.  That and I've been told that the build quality of the 600's is better.  I heard the 600 many years ago and really thought they sounded great.  I imagine I'd be very happy with them.
   
  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## grokit

I think the 600s sound better than the 650s, and have noticed that people seem to prefer one or the other.


----------



## Syan25

It seems to be true - people tend to like one or the other..


----------



## elbuzzard

Also, keep you eyes out for the HD580 used.  Can be had for under $150.


----------



## MrChiSox

Amazon.com offers the HD595 for under $150 NEW.


----------



## Windsor

Quote:


grokit said:


> I think the 600s sound better than the 650s, and have noticed that people seem to prefer one or the other.


 

 I have written about how I have enjoyed the HD 600 and even started the 'HD 600 Appreciation Thread' here on Head-Fi. But since obtaining a Lavry DA 10, I've found the HD 600 quite thin and have mostly been listening to music via the HD 650, which really scale up well with the Lavry. Whilst I admire the neutrality of the HD 600, these days I prefer the relatively weightier bass and reduced sibilance of the HD 650 when listening to music.

   
  What probably swings it for me is that the HD 650 get out of the way of the music more; with the Lavry and the HD 650 I'm hearing less headphone and more music. d^_^b


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





vincentkriek said:


> This is my introduction to the world of quality headphones. Linux computer with MPD -> E7 + E9 combo > Sennheiser HD598


 

 Looks like a nice system - I wish you health to use it!
  I enjoyed the FiiO E7/E9 / Sennheiser combo I had (when it worked).


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mrchisox said:


> Amazon.com offers the HD595 for under $150 NEW.


 

 HD595 is not even close to HD580.


----------



## MrChiSox

OK.  Good to know.  I think I will be doing some listening!  Thing is, I primarily listen to music on my loudspeakers but wanted to hook the PC and TV to the audio system.  My PC has a pretty good sound card in it that I purchased with this idea in mind. The headphones will be used for sure, but during the evening hours and when my wife and son don't really want to hear it.  Still it has to sound excellent to my ears or it's just not worth it.  While budgets still dictate what my choices might be, there is no way I would settle for a lousy set of cans.  I learned long ago that this stuff can be ridiculously expensive and that one has to find a certain level of enjoyment and satisfaction with their gear and then leave everything alone for a while!  Why spend all your dough on electronics if you can't afford to buy stuff to listen to?  Having heard the 600's before and enjoying them, I will also check out the 650's and look for the 580's as well.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mrchisox said:


> OK.  Good to know.  I think I will be doing some listening!  Thing is, I primarily listen to music on my loudspeakers but wanted to hook the PC and TV to the audio system.  My PC has a pretty good sound card in it that I purchased with this idea in mind. The headphones will be used for sure, but during the evening hours and when my wife and son don't really want to hear it.  Still it has to sound excellent to my ears or it's just not worth it.  While budgets still dictate what my choices might be, there is no way I would settle for a lousy set of cans.  I learned long ago that this stuff can be ridiculously expensive and that one has to find a certain level of enjoyment and satisfaction with their gear and then leave everything alone for a while!  Why spend all your dough on electronics if you can't afford to buy stuff to listen to?  Having heard the 600's before and enjoying them, I will also check out the 650's and look for the 580's as well.


 

 The HD580s use the same driver as the HD600s, they just don't look as nice.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> HD595 is not even close to HD580.


 
   
  X2!
  Weak bass and sibilant highs was my conclusion regarding the HD595.  They sure are comfy though!
  
   


  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> The HD580s use the same driver as the HD600s, they just don't look as nice.


 

 I disagree.  The HD600 have this speckled paint job on the head band.  Not my thing.  The cups on the HD580 can be replaced with the HD600 ones.  I never did this and probably won't.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





elbuzzard said:


> I disagree.  The HD600 have this speckled paint job on the head band.  Not my thing.  The cups on the HD580 can be replaced with the HD600 ones.  I never did this and probably won't.


 

 Are you sure it's paint and not just molded plastic? The HD650 is painted, I've seen a few chipped up ones.


----------



## elbuzzard

ok, whatever it is paint or plastic, I don't like it.  Is it supposed to look like granite?


----------



## grokit

I think the speckles are supposed to look like carbon fiber or something.


----------



## nick n

more pics more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_*pics of COMPUTER RIGS!!!!*_


----------



## MrChiSox

I don't mind the color scheme so much.  I think the Whitish color of the 598's is kind of worse since I can imagine it becoming very dirty looking over time.  I'd worry more about comfort and sound quality than anything else.  Don't know about you guys but I can't much see them when they are sitting on my melon!


----------



## Rooster80

Here's my contribution.
   
  Some specs:
   
  Samsung 27" HD monitor
   
  Thermaltake Level GT 10 Case
   
  Corsair AX1200 PSU
  i7 950 OC With H70 Hydro Cooler
  12GB Corsair RAM with Corsair cooler
  GTX 460 x2 in SLI
  System on SSD
  5TB storage
   
  Sound
  Creative X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty Champion Series, FiiO E7 E9
  Logitech Z 5500 5.1
  Audioengine A5


----------



## kromagnon

Wood everywhere!. Also, sorry for the bad picture quality, all I have is a bad quality cellphone camera.


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





rooster80 said:


> Here's my contribution.
> 
> Some specs:
> 
> ...


 

 those specs are just overkill, but nice rig nevertheless. Nice, clean, and very easy on the eyes, and do i see a logitech keyboard?


----------



## Syan25

Yeah - I am sure that is logitech! I have one just like that


----------



## rashbeep

it's the illuminated keyboard (k800)


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





rashbeep said:


> it's the illuminated keyboard (k800)


 


  are you sure it's the wireless one and not that wired one?


----------



## grokit

There's no such thing as overkill, overkill is the enemy of obsolescence.


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





grokit said:


> There's no such thing as overkill, overkill is the enemy of obsolescence.


 

 until overkill gets overcome by time


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> until overkill gets overcome by time


 


  At which point they'll release "Overkill 2: Overkill Harder".


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> those specs are just overkill


 
   
  Except the audio part.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm actually not sure how it's overkill. I wish I could afford an SSD for my computer. My CPU is 2.93 Ghz and it's a 1TB HDD for booting but otherwise I'm pretty close on specs.
   
  Soon I'll dwarf once I have my NAS as well. Gonna be 12TB's worth of drives in that puppy!


----------



## Aynjell

If that's overkill you don't wanna know about my gear. :\


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> If that's overkill you don't wanna know about my gear. :\


 

  
  But I certainly do!


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> But I certainly do!


 

 i5 750 @ 3.5ghz
  8GB of RAM
  2x GTX 260's in SLI
  GT430 for extra monitors
  850 watt psu
  x-fi titanium
  1 128GB crucial m225 ssd
  2x 300GB velociraptors in raid 0
  2x 1tb caviar blacks
   
  and my server has 6TB of drives (4x500 in raid 5, 4x1.5tb in raid 5)


----------



## ocswing

That's not overkill! Pretty good specs though 
  
  Quote: 





aynjell said:


> i5 750 @ 3.5ghz
> 8GB of RAM
> 2x GTX 260's in SLI
> GT430 for extra monitors
> ...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Sounds like a graphics powerhouse! I'd love to see what FPS I get on a rig like that, haha!


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> That's not overkill! Pretty good specs though


 

 It was when I built it two years ago. 
   
  The other rig we got is a sort of stripped down verison, only one gtx260, and a dual core CPU instead, but otherwise very similar (only 1 drive). The other rig is the lady friend's.


----------



## revolink24

Overkill is what I do. I don't need a total gaming powerhouse so the graphics are the only thing lacking. It's about a year old now, but still more than I need.


Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
AMD Phenom X6 1090T Black Edition, overclocked to 4.0GHz on air, solid as a rock (which is definitely necessary when part of my income comes from audio and video editing).
12GB 1600MHz G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3.
8TB total combined hard drive space. No SSD yet .
XFX Radeon 5770.


----------



## Rooster80

Thanks for our comments guys,

Yes, its a logitech keyboard. I always prefer their boards. Got the wireless di Novo Edge by the sofa 7feet behind and the one in the picture is the normal illuminated one.

I'm surprised people on this forum use the word overkill?!  

Have a good weekend!


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Overkill is what I do. I don't need a total gaming powerhouse so the graphics are the only thing lacking. It's about a year old now, but still more than I need.
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5
> ...


 

 jeez, revo. You do require the nicest things.


----------



## revolink24

rooster80 said:


> Thanks for our comments guys,
> 
> I'm surprised people on this forum use the word overkill?!




Lets be honest, we all love overkill here on HF.


----------



## mralexosborn

I have an Athlon II X4 630 sitting on a Crosshair IV Formula. Motherboard overkill.


----------



## ocswing

Heh I haven't thought any of these have been overkill! Though I'm assuming these are all personally built. I tend to only think overkill with those custom-house PCs with fancy cases and watercooling systems. Mainly cause they overcharge lol.
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  sorry, it's not overkill, I'm sure it's something inbetween awesome and outrageous, but yes, i think a lot of us at HF know the word indulgence. That's in our vocabulary, but overkill =] props to having a nice computer rig


----------



## milosolo




----------



## Borgbox

Newest addition to my rig. AT-LP120. It runs through my on board card for now. RCA -> XLR are in transit so I can feed it to my Lexicon audio interface. I love it!


----------



## nick n

those monitors are awfully large and close to your chair... reminds me of something.

  does your chair slide back this far too?
   
  Nice to see a clean looking turntable like that. Oh just looked it up .. wow . I keep forgetting companies make other things besides headphones.


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





borgbox said:


> Newest addition to my rig. AT-LP120. It runs through my on board card for now. RCA -> XLR are in transit so I can feed it to my Lexicon audio interface. I love it!


 


  a little advertising for coca cola i see haha. Wonderful setup! have you thought about getting the krk k10s to go with your roktis? and are they the 8's?


----------



## Borgbox

Lol, I sometimes have to push my chair that far back to get the right imaging, but I've got monitor stands in my future (when I am able to afford more space for my set up lol). Thanks! It's just a copy of the Technics I wish I could afford =D
  
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> those monitors are awfully large and close to your chair... reminds me of something.
> 
> does your chair slide back this far too?
> 
> Nice to see a clean looking turntable like that.


 


  Haha, my girlfriend digs coke so it's pretty much everywhere around the apt. Those are the 8s, good eye! I've considered the 10s, but for now (up against a wall) the 8s put out plenty of bass. Perhaps when I get some monitor stands and set my room up correctly I'll consider the sub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> a little advertising for coca cola i see haha. Wonderful setup! have you thought about getting the krk k10s to go with your roktis? and are they the 8's?


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





borgbox said:


> Lol, I sometimes have to push my chair that far back to get the right imaging, but I've got monitor stands in my future (when I am able to afford more space for my set up lol). Thanks! It's just a copy of the Technics I wish I could afford =D
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, my girlfriend digs coke so it's pretty much everywhere around the apt. Those are the 8s, good eye! I've considered the 10s, but for now (up against a wall) the 8s put out plenty of bass. Perhaps when I get some monitor stands and set my room up correctly I'll consider the sub.


 


  haha the 8 was a little blurry but i decided it had to be that since it was dwarfing your computer monitor in size. From what i have heard about people who have the 8s, they would say the same thing as you. The 8s put out enough bass to satisfy you, but the disadvantage of that is that with the bigger speaker size, you get a sense of distortion where it hides part of the mids. I on the other hand have 5's and a sub. I had the 5s for about 10 months....something like that, and just recently got a sub. It really does make a big difference since all the mids and highs are being played off the monitors and the lows are being put towards the sub. It makes for an awesome experience


----------



## [L]es

PC:
  i5-760 (3.2ghz)
  8gb g skill ripjaws x (7-8-7, 1.6v)
  MSI Big Bang Trinergy
  Sapphire 6870 Toxic
  Auzen X-Meridian 2g (opa627 opamps)
  1x640 WD Black
  4x2tb WD Green
  NZXT Phantom
  Seasonic x-750
  LG E2360v
   
  HT:
  Denon AVR-2809
  Monitor Audio RX2, RX Center, B1
  Polk PSW125
  Panasonic 65s1 (undergoing blinking light of death problem - being fixed)
   
  numerous tweaks, cables, power cords, line conditioners, an oyaide r1 outlet, and a super tweaked diy tube buffer with 6922 tubes.
   
  God's sweet to me .


----------



## hakuryuu

My setup at work. Not a great pic but not bad for an iphone.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote:   





> not bad for an iphone.


 


  Just be thankful they didn't put the same camera that's in the iPod Touch, in the iPhone 4. It's God _aweful_.


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Just be thankful they didn't put the same camera that's in the iPod Touch, in the iPhone 4. It's God _aweful_.


 
   
  Aweful?
   
  I would have been glad if they completely left it out.


----------



## Griffinhart

All hands to battlestations!
   



   
  I've swapped the positions of the two figurines and moved the plushie Slime over to the left side, but other than that, these images are more-or-less accurate.
   
  Oh, and I now have a pair of K702s as well as the DT770s.
   
  Yes, I do have an Xbox 360, PS2, and PS3 set up at my PC. Two monitors with multiple inputs means I can game at my computer - none of this "need a TV to play games on" _weakness_, and the 6-in 1-out switchbox lets me select what system I want to hear; the output from that box goes to my PC's mobo's line-in, which means I don't even have to do any sort of cable or headphone swapping.
   
  Like any sane person, this is all running through a PSU (over there on floor on the right) to protect against power surges and the like. (The PSU can also keep my machine and a monitor alive for 8-ish minutes in case of a power outage - plenty of time to save any important things and power off.)
   
  I also have five virtual desktops (heck yeah, Dexpot!). In order:
   

  Internet. Firefox on the left, IRC (via standalone Chatzilla) and Pidgin (currently semitransparent because it's not in-focus) on the right. I also typically have Thunderbird on the right, behind that Chatzilla window. I'll also have a Mumble client running in the background - my roommate runs a Mumble server and we use it for in-apartment vox communications (and when we game together). Behind Pidgin, you can see RainMeter, and how I have it set up. It's the same across all desktops.
   

  Working. Normally when I'm doing homework or coding or whatever, I'll use this desktop. Left side is for the actual work environment (LibreOffice or Visual Studio or, most commonly a command-line window and Notepad++), right side is for reference/documentation texts. Since I wasn't not working on anything in this window when I screenshotted, I un-autohide'd Rocket Dock to show off my dock.
  From left to right: Calculator, Notepad++, Paint, My Computer, Network, Control Panel, Music Library, Anime Library, Pictures Library, My Documents, Downloads, Firefox, Thunderbird, Chrome, Pidgin, standalone ChatZilla, command line, MS Visual Studio 2008, ePSXe, EVE Online, PCSX2, foobar2000, Rocket Dock settings, C Cleaner, File Shredder, Process Explorer, Resource Monitor, Recycle Bin (I changed the "full" image to Rin [from _Katawa Shoujo_] in a Bin). The dock is the same across all desktops.
   

  Gaming. When I took the shot, I was playing EVE, so you can see how my general EVE Online setup is: game on the left side, reference stuff on the right. (In this image, pyfa for ship fittings, EVEmon skill plan. I also have a Chrome window open behind pyfa for looking stuff up - such as missions on eve-survival.org.)
   

  Miscellaneous. Stuff that I want to run in the background, but don't need to look at. For example: foobar2000. I listen to music, but I don't want the f2k window cluttering up my other desktops since I'm not always doing stuff in f2k. (In this image, f2k is semitransparent because it's not in focus.) Often I have a Chrome window open to Google Translate (I have a lot of Japanese music) if I need to look up a translation; in this specific image, I was looking up some Touhou remixes.
  I also have ZNC, an IRC bouncer, running in the background in my Miscellaneous desktop.
   

  Maintenance. From left to right: CPUID Hardware Monitor (so I can watch temperatures, voltages, fan RPMs, etc), System Information window from Process Explorer (a nice quick visual of how much of my machine's resources are being used), Process Explorer (it's like task manager, but _better_), and Resource Monitor (for a more detailed look at what resources are being used by what processes). Also, when my daily MyDefrag defragger runs (at 6AM), it opens itself on this desktop (so if I'm up at 6AM, it doesn't take over some other desktop).
   
  And before you ask - I rotate through a large library of wallpapers (currently 28058 images) every minutes, hence why the wallpaper in the Working desktop is different from the one in the Miscellaneous desktop is different from the ones of my battlestation. (No, all the desktops have the same background, it just changes every minute.) And yes, my desktops have no icons on them - not even the Recycle Bin (that's in my Rocket Dock, remember?).
   
  So yeah, that's my setup.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## hardtarget666

My modest rig.


----------



## heavytwenty

Its a 4.1 setup:
   
  Pioneer Elite VSX-32
  PSB Image B6s
  Polk Monitor 40s
  Emotiva Ultra 10" Subwoofer
   
  The PSB Images may be moved into the rear later on when I find a good deal on used ~$1-2k monitors.


----------



## Syan25

Very nice photo - really nice!
  Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> My modest rig.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i would love to have some monitors but the only way i could mount them would be on the wall, 1m above my desk (the bottom of the speaker would exactly where the the wall ends in the 1st picture/40 cm above the case,) and tilted to down and left/right, not sure how they'd sound or how i'd mount them, haha.


----------



## Syan25

That is one hell of a computer...


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## oopsydaisy

@Dreaming Of A Better ...
   
  Very clean. Gotta love that Woo stand, right?


----------



## elektrosteve




----------



## Pott

It's hidden by junk but there's a sony hi-fi under all this controlling the two wee speakers.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


>


 
   
  What is the name of your headphone stand?


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> What is the name of your headphone stand?


 


  it's the woo audio one, it's the dual headphone one, just google woo audio and you'll find it


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to have some monitors but the only way i could mount them would be on the wall, 1m above my desk (the bottom of the speaker would exactly where the the wall ends in the 1st picture/40 cm above the case,) and tilted to down and left/right, not sure how they'd sound or how i'd mount them, haha.Dreaming Of A Better ...


 
  hey dreaming, what kind of fans are those? I know they're scythe gentle typhoons, but which ones? I use the 1850's because on a controller they're pretty tollerable.


----------



## jtaylor991

I had a pair of Tannoys and I cranked 'em up loud enough to get my hair to blow back a little bit and it reminded me of this LOL
  
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> those monitors are awfully large and close to your chair... reminds me of something.
> 
> does your chair slide back this far too?
> 
> Nice to see a clean looking turntable like that. Oh just looked it up .. wow . I keep forgetting companies make other things besides headphones.


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I had a pair of Tannoys and I cranked 'em up loud enough to get my hair to blow back a little bit and it reminded me of this LOL


 


  you can always cheat a little to reproduce this. Just convince a airplane pilot to let you set up your head-fi station and then have him turn on the turbines, im sure you'll get this same effect, maybe you'll even get a speaker in your face! if anyone tries this, please post pictures! =]


----------



## Tsuyosa Eternal

Quote: 





tsuyosa eternal said:


> Hey Guys, first post here on the Forums, saying hello from little Adelaide in Australia.
> 
> This is my very simple bedroom computer system.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well due to a house move i know have a new setup, the double doors open to look through the living room into a park opposite the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I keep looking at the headphone & amp and think that its time for an upgrade.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> it's the woo audio one, it's the dual headphone one, just google woo audio and you'll find it


 

 Thanks mate


----------



## HesterDW

[size=medium]
​[/size]


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I really like how clean and uncluttered your area is. Really diggin' those speaker stands too. 
  
  Quote:


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I really like how clean and uncluttered your area is. Really diggin' those speaker stands too.


 
   
  +1
   
  It looks as though those speakers and stands were made for each other.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> My modest rig.


 
   
  That's a nice looking set up; I especially like the LCD-2/NFB-10 corner.


----------



## Somnambulist

That's lovely... just get those Adams up off the desk!


----------



## hardtarget666

Thanks!
   
  I am actually looking to get some decent base or stands. Can't make up mind between Adams own branded stand or the Mopads.


----------



## Permagrin

I have the Auralex Mopads and well it was the cheapest way to go other than DIY. The foam is actually quite dense which was reassuring when paying $36 for foam. And my 8s are pretty hefty but they don't compress from the weight which I was worried about. I was also concerned about the angle but 5 degrees really doesn't make that much of a difference.

Pretty difficult to A/B but I have no qualms about the sound so whatever.


----------



## Somnambulist

Here are my semi-DIY speaker stands:


   



   
  2 (sets of 2) of the heaviest bricks I could find (sadly I couldn't find concrete bricks but whatever), wrapped in some cheap but thick black fabric (I used masking tape on the edges of the bricks to make them less sharp) and stitched together.
  Mopads (I need to *gasp* cut about a 1/3 of the length of the back off so that they're around 21cm long). If I do this again I will order cut-to-size acoustic foam but I was lazy!
  Mild steel plate(s) (1cm thick) - ordered off eBay, slapped some Hammerite on
  Focal rubber mat(s) that came with monitor(s)
  Focal CMS 50(s)
   
  The idea was to copy the Primacoustic Recoil Stabilizer stand in order to save money, while also raising the speakers up off the desk more, hence the bricks. I still have to tidy up my desk, get a vesa mount for my monitor and sort a couple of things out, including putt these speakers on it, but I'll be 'posting my computer set up' soon-ish! Both stands came to just over half what a single Recoil Stabilizer would cost here, and it would have been even less if I'd just ordered acoustic foam, but I... wanted the Auralez logo, lol, I know.


----------



## hardtarget666

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> I have the Auralex Mopads and well it was the cheapest way to go other than DIY. The foam is actually quite dense which was reassuring when paying $36 for foam. And my 8s are pretty hefty but they don't compress from the weight which I was worried about. I was also concerned about the angle but 5 degrees really doesn't make that much of a difference.
> 
> Pretty difficult to A/B but I have no qualms about the sound so whatever.


 

 Appreciate the input. After much consideration, I finally put in an order for Adam branded stand. Wanted to go with the uniform look.


----------



## hardtarget666

@ Somnambulist
   
  The stands look very solid. They must weigh a ton. And it looks like you've finally got the Focals. How are you finding them?


----------



## Pott

Why do you guys prop up your speakers on the desk? I've always put mine right on it.


----------



## Somnambulist

The steel is very heavy! I've avoided gluing it all together specifically because it's easier to carry about in parts haha.
   
  I haven't had a chance to plug the Focals in yet, as said I need to sort my desk out. I also need something like a TC Electronic Level Pilot as a master volume, since my DAC doesn't have a pre-amp, and I'm looking at XLR cables still (probably just go w/1m Van Dammes). That said, I did get to audition them for about an hour and I loved them. They are award-winners after all!
   
  While they weren't as good as the Twins, especially treble-wise, (they cost about three times as much and were enormous) I'm not feeling like I'm having to 'settle for less' as for the size these things kick some serious butt. Revealing but still very musical, no fatigue, surprising bass from a 5" monitor, but accurate, tight low end - it feels like they roll off deeper than the stated 45zh - a fairly wide sweet spot, some built in shelving options for things like desk reflections (I need a mic and something to measure freq response so I can see if I need to use any of them to keep things accurate). They are pretty heavy and industrial looking - the only thing that cheapens them visually is that thing you put on the inverted dome tweeter is cheap and plastic, but this isn't aimed at a market where aesthetics are held in high regard. The main thing is they sound wonderful and should serve me well for a long time. The fact they are French speakers and made there means that they probably aren't the best value for people across the pond, but for me here, they seemed like the best I could get for under £1000.
   
  When I went to buy them, they were out of stock and only had the ones I'd listened to in the audition room, so I obviously haggled for a discount! It brought the final price closer to the price I'd have got if I'd bought online, but the fact West End DJ in London were so nice letting my try the speakers out meant I felt I owed it to them to come back and buy them. They are more or less pristine anyway, so it's all good.


----------



## Somnambulist

Three reasons sir.
  1)  to diminish desk reflections - you ideally want to hear the sound coming from the speaker and not sound being reflected off the desk. Raising the speakers helps reduce this
  2) to reduce sound colouration - on a surface like wood, when the speaker plays, sound is going to travel through the speaker cabinet, and into the desk itself. As sound travels at different speeds through different mediums, it means you end up hearing some of the desk as well as the speaker
  3) related to the above, if like me you have wooden floors and people below you, then bass energy travels through the desk, through the floor and bugs them
   
  As well as raising the speaker, good stands should isolate it from the surface below, meaning you're hearing the speaker with less external influence. That said, there's still the rest of the room to consider, and insubstantial stands can move/vibrate when the speaker plays, which could potentially affect sound quality (this is why I copied the PRS design).
  Quote: 





pott said:


> Why do you guys prop up your speakers on the desk? I've always put mine right on it.


----------



## Permagrin

pott said:


> Why do you guys prop up your speakers on the desk? I've always put mine right on it.




edit: never mind, Somnambulist explained it more correctly. The speaker box itself impacts how the speakers sound and when they're sitting on something like a wooden desk the desk vibrates with the speaker and thus colors the sound.

Somnambulist: I was also considering getting one of those stabilizers, like the RX7, but spending over $100 for each when I'm using them for $400/pr speakers killed that idea.


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





pott said:


> Why do you guys prop up your speakers on the desk? I've always put mine right on it.


 


  Somnambulist summed it up pretty nicely on his post, but i would like to add that some of us don't have our desk exactly the way we want it. What i mean is that sometimes your desk is at your chest level but when you're using studio monitors, you really want the speakers to be angled toward your ears. If that's not too clear, then we want a bit of elevation to get it off the table to avoid other disturbances that could color the sound, and we want the speakers at an elevation where the speakers meet the height of our ears. I believe, correct me if I'm wrong, but studio monitors are meant to be near fielded. You want the most accurate sound you can get so you elevate the speakers to your ears and you remove the problem with your desk. After that, some people can go as far as sound proofing their rooms, but for me, being up close near my speakers seems to work just fine


----------



## Somnambulist

Oh yeah I totally forgot about that lol! Tweeters at ear height = optimal! That's what the bricks are for, since my desk is higher than a normal one (has a keyboard tray at the typical desk height level).


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  a) find site that does acoustic foam cut-to-size, or source a sheet of dense foam that's sold as 'acoustic' foam by audio companies. Should cost you less than the Mopads, although they are what, $30?
  b) steel plates were about £15 incl/shipping for me. Small tin of Hammerite = £5, you could probably get the same for the equivalent price in dollars. You probably only need half an inch as they are heavy. The eBay seller I used here in the UK put up the auction specced to my needs (20x20x1cm) after I messaged him, so the plates re perfectly sized for the speakers. Handy!
  c) if your monitors shipped with a rubber mat to sit on, there's your rubber layer, if not, neoprene sheets are cheap.
   
  The Recoil Stabilizers materials cost very little, you're paying for the name and construction. I think both of mine cost about £45? Minus a couple of quid for the material, a quid for the bricks, and sourcing foam for $15-20 rather than $30, and you have two stands that are the same as the RS but cost miles less than one of them!


----------



## Permagrin

^ I might try that, thanks.

I'm using my speakers in a mid-fi setup though and in an area that is probably bad for acoustics anyway so I've probably already hit the beginning of diminishing returns with just the Mopads.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yeah I mean mine are going in a big hole in the cupboard, so perhaps I've over-done it (although at least they are decoupled from it)! I'm already thinking of putting some small bass traps in the corners behind them, but there's no much else I can do, other than try and use a half decent mic and some software (is there an app for that lol?) to see what my listening position is getting, then I can use the filters on the speakers to try and compensate. The CMS's were at least designed to work well in less than ideal environments, so perhaps it won't turn out too badly.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> All hands to battlestations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Griffinhart

When I'm booted into Ubuntu, I have four desktops; the Miscellaneous and Maintenance desktop are combined into a single "Terminal" desktop, because Ubuntu (as most distros of Linux that I know of) has a fully-functional terminal, instead of that weaksauce "command line console" that Windows had.
   
  I'm still ticked off that Microsoft hasn't given its users a full-on terminal. I mean, Linux has had one only since freakin' forever... (and also native support for virtual desktops - on Windows I have to run Dexpot.)
   
  Unrelatedly, I'm jealous of how clean most peoples' physical desktops are in this thread. I wish I had a large surface area to work on/in... ;A;
   
  (Also I really need to clean up all these cables...)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tsuyosa Eternal

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I really like how clean and uncluttered your area is. Really diggin' those speaker stands too.


 


   


  Quote: 





windsor said:


> +1
> 
> It looks as though those speakers and stands were made for each other.


 


   
  Thank you guys 
   
  I made the stands for the Behringer's i have made a few pairs now. Making stands is actually really easy, finishing them is harder but im planing on getting a pair of Usher S520's next and the stands i make for those will be painted in gloss 2 pac which will be an interesting exercise.
   
  Here are some photos of stands i have made for the monitors.


----------



## revolink24

Eugh, priority queues....


----------



## Pott

Thanks for the tips dudes. I have one speaker on the left of me (chest level) and one to the right, behind me (er... buttocks level!). So I may try to reposition them to find the better placement (and need a new desk in the process  ).


----------



## Syan25

Buttock levels....dear me...


----------



## Pott

Nowhere else to put it (picture of my cluttered setup about a page ago)


----------



## Squa7ch

I got some new speakers...now I need a new desk to go along with them since I'm running out of space to put things -_-
   
  http://pics.dvian.net/images/w6fepnuhmvvgyh3a6av9.jpg
   
  sorry about the quality I used my phone since I have no idea where our normal camera is atm


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> I got some new speakers...now I need a new desk to go along with them since I'm running out of space to put things -_-
> 
> http://pics.dvian.net/images/w6fepnuhmvvgyh3a6av9.jpg
> 
> sorry about the quality I used my phone since I have no idea where our normal camera is atm


 

*You* need a new desk? Maybe you should just reorganize your desk and stop complaining....look what I have to work with -___-


----------



## SouthernBoy

You need a new desk.
   
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> *You* need a new desk? Maybe you should just reorganize your desk and stop complaining....look what I have to work with -___-


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





southernboy said:


> You need a new desk.


 

 speaker stands work also, that'll give you more space


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


>


 

 Not hating on your setup but don't you wish your stand and amp was black to match everything else? I know I'm a sucker for a matching theme so I've written off buying certain gear due to just the color of it.


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> All hands to battlestations!


 
   
  Lol, I swear I had the same exact desk when my dad bought our first computer in the early 90's!!! It had a little shelved area up top too but we ended up taking that off.  Does that desk come with the stickers that look like wood and hide the screws too? Hahaha that's amazing, I thought I'd never see that thing again.


----------



## hardtarget666

Just got my Adam speaker stands. Damn! They sound sooo much better. The mid-bass bloat that I was talking earlier about is completely gone. The bass is super tight and hard hitting. They genuinely sound like completely different speakers.
   
  To everyone who hasn't got proper speaker stands,  just go get a pair.......NOW!!  Easily the most dramatic change in sound on my setup since getting my LCD-2. The best 30 quid spent on audio gear.


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> Just got my Adam speaker stands. Damn! They sound sooo much better. The mid-bass bloat that I was talking earlier about is completely gone. The bass is super tight and hard hitting. They genuinely sound like completely different speakers.
> 
> To everyone who hasn't got proper speaker stands,  just go get a pair.......NOW!!  Easily the most dramatic change in sound on my setup since getting my LCD-2. The best 30 quid spent on audio gear.


 


  do you have auralex pads also? or you just put the monitors on the stands and that's it?


----------



## hardtarget666

Just got them on stands. Pretty certain that adding the auralex pads with further improve the sound.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> Just got them on stands. Pretty certain that adding the auralex pads with further improve the sound.


 


  Cool, the stands won't pass as much sound into the desk, and obviously once they're raised up there's less reflection off the desk, which looking at my Focal's filter is in the 160HZ region. Mopads might not be needed. Typically monitors are on/above the mixing desk rather than on stands, hence the use of Mopads and Recoil Stabilizers. Worth trying though!


----------



## hardtarget666

I guess the mopads will have to wait a month or two. Lol, at this rate, I'm going to have a divorce at hand soon


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> speaker stands work also, that'll give you more space


 

   
  Finally broke and went to Best Buy. Had the stands on clearance for $40. Tightened up the bass too so Im pretty happy.


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Finally broke and went to Best Buy. Had the stands on clearance for $40. Tightened up the bass too so Im pretty happy.


 

 You need to get them up high!  Tweeter near ear level.  I had those speakers, and they were damn bloated if the tweeters weren't near my ears...


----------



## JKWiig

Newly redecorated PC/Listening room


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> You need to get them up high!  Tweeter near ear level.  I had those speakers, and they were damn bloated if the tweeters weren't near my ears...


 

 Damn, I know nothing about speakers. I think Ive been listening to headphones too long because to me they sounded fine. Good thing my chair has adjustable height. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: Ill probably get some mopads in the future to angle them towards my ears.


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Damn, I know nothing about speakers. I think Ive been listening to headphones too long because to me they sounded fine. Good thing my chair has adjustable height.


 

 HAHA!  If you can't get them up high, at least angle them up so that the tweeters are aimed at your head.  AV40s?  or AV30's?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> HAHA!  If you can't get them up high, at least angle them up so that the tweeters are aimed at your head.  AV40s?  or AV30's?


 
  Definitely thinking about buying mopads or audioengine ds1. Theyre AV40s....any DIY or temporary methods for angling speakers up?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





jkwiig said:


>


 

  
  I see you have the new Beagle. Very nice.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Definitely thinking about buying mopads or audioengine ds1. Theyre AV40s....any DIY or temporary methods for angling speakers up?


 

 Take book. Put book under front of speaker.


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Take book. Put book under front of speaker.


 
   
   
  HAHA. 
   
  I did the same thing for a while, but I used a a piece of wood cut on an angle.  In reality, just use anything you can find, even just a few sheets of folded paper. Then I upgraded to mopads and sold my AV40's for BX5as!


----------



## wonedad

that is so beautiful.
  
  Quote: 





krmathis said:


> How about this 40 page thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Squa7ch

I have some dvds and a sharpie under each of mine to raise them up...I used a heavy crt monitor for a while so right in the middle of my desk it dips real bad since it's molded plastic so I've been trying to find a nice wooden desk but it seems every time I find one that's decent on craigslist it's already been sold xD


----------



## euphoracle

This is so especially true for the AV40s (or 30s I guess).  They really do sound dead until you tilt them up/raise them up.
  
  Quote: 





ccbass said:


> You need to get them up high!  Tweeter near ear level.  I had those speakers, and they were damn bloated if the tweeters weren't near my ears...


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





euphoracle said:


> This is so especially true for the AV40s (or 30s I guess).  They really do sound dead until you tilt them up/raise them up.


 


  I'm thinking of getting the AV40s soon. Is this really true? I don't have that much room currently (well, no room at all). Going to have to reorganize my desk.


----------



## MrChiSox

Interesting... I've only recently really become interested in headphones, though I have owned them all my life.  I am the father of an autistic child with a certain defined routine; he doesn't deal with me listening to music very well when he wants to do his thing.  Of course "his thing" is any time that he is awake.  As a result I rock the house with my speakers during the daytime hours when he is away... the silver lining being that I have upstairs neighbors that I don't much care for and they play garbage music and so I can easily just cancel them out.  But while I see so many beautiful and impressive pictures of some really nice setups here, I am glad to not have to deal with worrying about speaker stands and proper height adjustments for them, or special vibration dampening and sound isolating pads.  I'm just an old coot that is happy as a lark with my old vintage KEF 105/2 Reference Speakers from 1979 that are in near PERFECT condition and will just rattle the house, while at the same time sound superb with any kind of music.  These speakers sold in 1979 for nearly $3000 and they have been serviced over the years so as to remain pretty spectacular to my ears.  I bought them used for a song so I guess everything is relevant.  But in this case I am just happy not to have to deal with all of these issues you guys go through!  HAHA


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





poetik said:


> Lol, I swear I had the same exact desk when my dad bought our first computer in the early 90's!!! It had a little shelved area up top too but we ended up taking that off.  Does that desk come with the stickers that look like wood and hide the screws too? Hahaha that's amazing, I thought I'd never see that thing again.


 

 Man, I don't even remember. I got this desk in September of '09, when I first moved out here; I just needed a space for (at the time, at least) my laptop and homework. What I'd like to get is a much larger desk... *sigh*

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## elbuzzard

chip off the old block?


----------



## wberghofer

My office.

  The Mac Mini on my desk can be remotely controlled from my iPhone. It’s used to wirelessly stream music …

  … to different locations in my flat.

  For example upstairs to the living room.

  Or to my favorite place for headphone listening:

  Recently the AKG K701 has been replaced by a Beyerdynamic DT 990 (600 Ω version) …

  … which works in wonderful synergy with the Schiit Valhalla headphone amp.


----------



## bryangww

Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> My office.
> 
> The Mac Mini on my desk can be remotely controlled from my iPhone. It’s used to wirelessly stream music …
> 
> ...


 

 Beautiful house, beautiful scenery, beautiful music. You're living a good life.


----------



## wberghofer

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *bryangww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> […] You're living a good life. […]


 

 I know, and I’m grateful for it. Thanks for your comment,
   
  Werner.


----------



## jamesnz

Cool. forgive my ignorance but what is the shiny chrome unit to the right of the screen?
   
   
  Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> My office.


----------



## wberghofer

Quote: 





jamesnz said:


> […] what is the shiny chrome unit to the right of the screen?


 


  A Fatman iTube Valve Amp.
   
  Werner.


----------



## Syan25

WBERGHOFER - you got a REALLY nice set up man...REAL nice


----------



## wberghofer

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> you got a REALLY nice set up man


 
   
  Thank you! And *you* have a really nice profession, Syan25. I still regret rejecting the piano lessons my mother had in mind for me when I was a kid and liked to tinkle for hours on an ancient piano of one of my mother’s friends. Well, 54 years old now and too late for so many things, but I’m very happy whenever there’s an occasion for me to listen to a piano, regardless if in a concert or recorded.
   
  Werner.


----------



## Syan25

Yeah - I have the experience of being creative on the piano at the age of 5 and could never shake it off. That's how it all began for me - and also on an ancient piano. But being a music lover and audiophile also has it wonderful benefits....Nice to meet you mate.


----------



## jtaylor991

What do you think of the DT990 for rock? I have the DT770/80 Pro for hip hop and they are good for that but terrible for rock.
  
  Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> My office.
> 
> The Mac Mini on my desk can be remotely controlled from my iPhone. It’s used to wirelessly stream music …
> 
> ...


----------



## wberghofer

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> What do you think of the DT990 for rock?


 
   
  I think they are great for rock, because they have very clear and detailled highs and the deepest and most powerful bass I’ve heard so far from any headphone. They also have great dynamics, power, muscle and punch, but I guess this probably also depends on the amp.
   
  Can’t say anything about how they sound with contemporary rock, but the more classic rock songs from my collection (Grateful Dead, Allman Brothers Band, Free, Humble Pie, Steppenwolf, Cream, The Doors, some live songs from Bob Dylan, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Jimi Hendrix or Lucinda Williams for example) do sound great with these headphones.
   
  Werner.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

For somebody that already has Mopads, could you please measure how much the lift up the speakers off the desk? I have a hutch above my desk and only about 2" clearance between the hutch and my speakers so I don't know if I can fit Mopads in. Thanks!


----------



## Tez

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> For somebody that already has Mopads, could you please measure how much the lift up the speakers off the desk? I have a hutch above my desk and only about 2" clearance between the hutch and my speakers so I don't know if I can fit Mopads in. Thanks!


 
   
  They are almost exactly 2 inches.


----------



## jeust0999

That is such a spectacular view. I'd love to sit back and relax and enjoy a rainy day there.


----------



## jtaylor991

I'm not sure on what to get to compliment my DT770 Pros. They are the only premium audiophile can I have ever owned besides my recent purchase of my Shure SE215 IEMs (which are great, especially for around $100 USD). I feel that I should try another brand besides Beyer, and Grados are said to be good for rock. Heard any Grados? And how are those AKG K701s for rock? Sorry to blast you with a million questions LOL I'm just a very curious beginner audiophile. I have a Darkvoice 337, which is supposedly THE match for the DT880s, so I'm sure the DT990 600ohms would sound great, especially since it is a tube amp.
   
  Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> I think they are great for rock, because they have very clear and detailled highs and the deepest and most powerful bass I’ve heard so far from any headphone. They also have great dynamics, power, muscle and punch, but I guess this probably also depends on the amp.
> 
> Can’t say anything about how they sound with contemporary rock, but the more classic rock songs from my collection (Grateful Dead, Allman Brothers Band, Free, Humble Pie, Steppenwolf, Cream, The Doors, some live songs from Bob Dylan, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Jimi Hendrix or Lucinda Williams for example) do sound great with these headphones.
> 
> Werner.


----------



## wberghofer

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> […] Heard any Grados? And how are those AKG K701s for rock? […]


 
   
  Sorry, I have no personal listening experience with any Grado model. However, I cannot recommend the AKG K701 for rock. I’ve been using them for the last two years, and they certainly are not the best cans for this kind of music.
   
  There seems to be an general agreement that the best match for high impedance headphones are OTL (output transformerless) tube amps, which I certainly can confirm. The AKG K701 (62 Ω) was not exactly a perfect match for my type of headphone amp (Schiit Valhalla, OTL tube amp). Whenever I moved the volume knob beyond the 2 o’clock position things sounded bad and something like distorsions became audible. Not that I like or can stand this volume for long time, but with the DT 990 it’s possible to move the Valhalla’s volume knob to the maximum position, and everything still sounds fine. In contrast, when using the AKG K701 I always felt that volume and power (not to be confused with loudness) were a little weak and thin with any amplifier I tried.
   
  Werner.


----------



## Pott




----------



## naurispunk

Since PC is not the place I usually listen to music it's not that rich of HiFi stuff except of course my SR80i which I plug in when I do listen to music.


----------



## jtaylor991

@Werner Thanks! Glad I didn't get the K701s


----------



## SpunkyXL

first post here 
   





   




   
  I just switched the plant with my left speaker position..didn't seem right


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## naurispunk

People with really fancy setup's should also mention how much did they spend :


----------



## Squa7ch

Great setup SpunkyXL, how do the A2s sound?
   
  don't worry I can never get the images to work for me either xD


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote: 





naurispunk said:


> People with really fancy setup's should also mention how much did they spend :


 
   
  Less than a grand for the all the audio (Newegg had killer deals in xmas), about $1700 for the 55'' LCD
   


  Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> Great setup SpunkyXL, how do the A2s sound?
> 
> don't worry I can never get the images to work for me either xD


 
   

 I like em'..love the white look, bass has some punch, great high and mids also..I was impressed.  (Was my 2nd choice to the Swan M10's, but couldn't find em anywhere in stock) ..but if I really want bass, I just pop on my DT 770's


----------



## Squa7ch

Here's a pic I took with something other than my phone


----------



## justie

that living room setup is drool worthy wall mounted monitor connected to pc and floor standing speakers *drools*
  
  Quote: 





spunkyxl said:


>


----------



## jtaylor991

links bad
  
  Quote: 





spunkyxl said:


> first post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jtaylor991

nevermind just realized you re posted


----------



## Nom de Plume

Both setups are absolutely stunning.
  Spunky, what speakers are those?
   


wberghofer said:


>


 



spunkyxl said:


>


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> Here's a pic I took with something other than my phone


 


  I have the same monitor with the same screensaver. Had the AV40s also, but have since moved up to the M-Audio CX5s.


----------



## SpunkyXL

Quote: 





nom de plume said:


> Both setups are absolutely stunning.
> *Spunky, what speakers are those?*


 

  
  Thanks..
   
 Polk Audio Monitor 60 2-Way Floorstanding Speaker (Single, Black)  http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Monitor-Floorstanding-Speaker/dp/B0002Z2416
   
  Newegg had em for $110 each during xmas..I grabbed 2
   
  I have a kool coffee table too


----------



## Audiobyte




----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





audiobyte said:


>


 

 Awesome lookin' desk!


----------



## Audiobyte

Thanks! I bought it at Scandinavian Designs - http://www.scandinaviandesigns.com/office_desks/item/1576
  My old one from IKEA broke during my last move.


----------



## KingStyles

I figure i would update my picture a little with some new stuff.


----------



## Syan25

Very nice presentations guys - all of you - makes me jealous...


----------



## Squa7ch

The DVDs just weren't cutting it xD


----------



## justie

I have the AV40s as well. I use a cardboard box for each and the bass does clear up quite abit...haha


----------



## Blisse

Ugh, I don't have enough room (or CDs) to stack up my AV40s. I was using my encyclopedia set, but it takes up too much room. I'll look for something...


----------



## jtaylor991

How might they be for rock and hip hop? Subwoofer or not.
  
  Quote: 





spunkyxl said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Polk Audio Monitor 60 2-Way Floorstanding Speaker (Single, Black)  http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Monitor-Floorstanding-Speaker/dp/B0002Z2416
> 
> ...


----------



## Unomelodica

Just thought i'd drop in post some pics....going through some changes around main rig - imac i7 also on order as need FCP
   
  Main headphone rig will be imac/GD/Matrix /Hd650 cans.... possibly upgrade main speakers to some focals.....
   

   
  Unomelodica


----------



## Squa7ch

That's like my dream desk...would fit perfect in my room.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Given that you already have those three screens, why not buy a Mac Pro? Would make more sense as you could keep using them (though, you'd need to buy a dual-card rig).


----------



## Nom de Plume

I echo this thought. 
  P.S. Gorgeous setup.
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Given that you already have those three screens, why not buy a Mac Pro?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Given that you already have those three screens, why not buy a Mac Pro? Would make more sense as you could keep using them (though, you'd need to buy a dual-card rig).


 


  You do know that there is no need for either a Mac or a dual GPU system, as single cards can power multiple screens (more than three, actually), right?


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Given that you already have those three screens, why not buy a Mac Pro? Would make more sense as you could keep using them (though, you'd need to buy a dual-card rig).


 


 /headscratch
   
  I run two monitors off a single ATI Radeon HD5850. (I could run three, but I'd need to get a third monitor, and I'd also need the deskspace for a third monitor... actually, I think the HD5xxx series supports up to six monitors via EyeFinity.
   
  Also, _pretty_ sure I'd need to use the DisplayPort output on the card; dunno if 2DVI + 1HDMI or 2HDMI + 1DVI works. Currently using card's 2DVI outputs -> DVI to HDMI cables -> monitors' HDMI inputs)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> /headscratch
> 
> I run two monitors off a single ATI Radeon HD5850. (I could run three, but I'd need to get a third monitor, and I'd also need the deskspace for a third monitor... actually, I think the HD5xxx series supports up to six monitors via EyeFinity.
> 
> ...


 


  There is only one edition of the HD5870 that supports six monitor on a single card. The HD5xxx/6xxx series supports three monitors, but only two through DVI and the third through DisplayPort. Though, there is a segment of midrange HD6xxx cards that supports three cards, two through DVI and one on HDMI through a supplied adapter.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





roller said:


> The HD5xxx/6xxx series supports three monitors, but only two through DVI and the third through DisplayPort.


 

 Eh. In that case, I'll just spring for a DP to HDMI adapter when the time comes. They're like, 4USD? Maybe? Cheap~
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Eh. In that case, I'll just spring for a DP to HDMI adapter when the time comes. They're like, 4USD? Maybe? Cheap~
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

  
  Depending on where you buy, it can go from under $10 up to $30.


----------



## Griffinhart

Google Shopping, yo. First stop all the time, every time.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Google Shopping, yo. First stop all the time, every time.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  You mean the evil corporation that has data on everyone and isn't sure what to do with it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  But yeah, I get what you mean


----------



## Griffinhart

TBH, I don't mind so much that Google is an evil megacorp because, unlike most evil megacorps, they're
   
  1. really subtle about it,
  2. they do things that make my life _easier_,
  3. and they might not actually be evil! (But then again they probably are, just really, _really_ subtle about it.)
   
  Although sometimes they _do_ do things that really irritate me. (Google x Verizon re: net neutrality was a whole mess of horseapples...)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## jamesnz

Not subtle, sneaky.


----------



## Roller

Unfortunately, net neutrality is still an impending doom, and not really limited to Google as it is a global concern. Most definitely something that can *never* happen, no matter how much certain lobbyists want it.
   
  Also, the fact that search results are being censored due to them bending to movie and music industry whims, which certainly doesn't bode well for them either, not to mention the personal data that leaks from multiple services. Still, I do like pinpoint searching on their engine.
   
  But honestly, I hope they go more for _x_ or _y_ weekly game tournaments  instead of secretly pulling strings through the massive amount of data they hold on everyone in almost every IT segment available.


----------



## Unomelodica

Thanks for the comments..
   
  Have mulled over the mac pro route.......the third screen isn't actually part of the main system ...i was setting up an unraid server and didnt actually move the screen !
   
  The imac will be based on config / i7/3.4/16gb/ssd/2gb gpu......should cope with the intended use....My main system has been fantastic with what ever I have thrown at it . You get great satisfaction when you build a pc and it just works  The higher spec mac pros based on what i have seen and read will be superb im sure, this will be my first flirtation with mac.....
   
  My only slight caveat was the glossy screen . your pampered working with Nec monitors, the intended use is video and whilst colour criticality is important I feel the slight compromise to be palletable.
   
  The desk by the way is Herman Miller....
   
  Unomelodida


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Just a little response:
   
  Can run multiple monitors does not mean should. If you're doing heavy graphics work with multiple monitors (say, with FinalCut Pro?) you're really going to want to have as much graphics horsepower as possible otherwise you'll have a bottleneck.


----------



## Broken Arrow

crappy pic but only have a cellphone camera thing.
   
  Anyway this is my setup.
  from left to right.
  Philips BD9600 Blurayplayer   -  my pc - MF M1 DAC - M2tech EVO - WA5-LE.
  Plasma is a LG 60pk250. bottom left a Dune mediaplayer. All bases covered i guess


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Just a little response:
> 
> Can run multiple monitors does not mean should. If you're doing heavy graphics work with multiple monitors (say, with FinalCut Pro?) you're really going to want to have as much graphics horsepower as possible otherwise you'll have a bottleneck.


 


  The GPU in question handles it easily. Now a powerful CPU is a whole different matter...


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





broken arrow said:


>


 

 two HD800s...


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> two HD800s...


 


  those were the first things i noticed also, then i noticed the big tv.........


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> those were the first things i noticed also, then i noticed the big tv.........


 


  guys, the one on the right is a box...


----------



## vinnievidi

I looks like only one pair and its box


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





broken arrow said:


> crappy pic but only have a cellphone camera thing.
> 
> Anyway this is my setup.
> from left to right.
> ...


 
  I dont think thats an HD800 on the right, I think its the box. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Rasmutte

It's a box.


----------



## BobSaysHi

lol


----------



## Nom de Plume

^^^Absolutely hilarious (I also thought it was an HD800 before youngngray clarified).


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> guys, the one on the right is a box...


 

  


vinnievidi said:


> I looks like only one pair and its box


 

  


hesterdw said:


> I think its the box.


 

  


rasmutte said:


> It's a box.


----------



## Rasmutte

Please, don't shoot!
  I'm innocent, I promise.
   
   
  But the box was nice!


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Please, don't shoot!
> I'm innocent, I promise.
> 
> 
> But the box was nice!


 


  deceiving box..............there goes my eyesight


----------



## Permagrin

thewuss said:


>




/bow

edit: Wow, must be a slow night but that was a gut-buster!


----------



## Peter2290

Here's my apartment bedroom (hence the wallpaper), no good speakers yet but I'm looking to purchase some bookshelf ones to replace my old Logitech z-5300e's that I've had for years. I'm currently looking at M-Audio AV40's, Audioengine 2's, and Swan D1010MKII 08 or D1080MKII 08, any recommendations? Budget is $200.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





peter2290 said:


> Here's my apartment bedroom (hence the wallpaper), no good speakers yet but I'm looking to purchase some bookshelf ones to replace my old Logitech z-5300e's that I've had for years. I'm currently looking at M-Audio AV40's, Audioengine 2's, and Swan D1010MKII 08 or D1080MKII 08, any recommendations? Budget is $200.


 
  That mionix is gorgeous. Nice setup.


----------



## tmars78




----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> edit: Wow, must be a slow night but that was a gut-buster!


 

 well.  i saw "box" about 5 or 6 times.
  so, i just had to throw a subtle SE7EN reference / joke.
  glad _somebody_ got it.


----------



## Peter2290

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> That mionix is gorgeous. Nice setup.


 
   
  Thanks  Its a Mionix Naos 5000 with a Propus 380 mouse pad. It's a little expensive but crazy comfortable and works amazingly.


----------



## revolink24

I've got the Naos 3200 with a Steelseries Experience I-2, couldn't love the experience more. Huge props to mionix for making an insanely comfortable gaming mouse.


----------



## Broken Arrow

hahaha   the box is there so that i don't have to look at some cables.
  there will be a new Ikea instead of this one that gets rid of the "problem"
  
  Quote: 





lazysleepyboi said:


> deceiving box..............there goes my eyesight


----------



## svertel

I just set up my new rig:
   
  MacBook Air 13" ultimate using Pure Music bit perfect player -> Transparent USB cable -> HRT Streamer II -> Transparent MusicLink RCA interconnects -> Schiit LYR -> ALO JenaLabs Cryo cable 18AWG -> Furutech plug -> Sennheiser HD650
   
  Sounds freaking amazing


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





peter2290 said:


> Thanks  Its a Mionix Naos 5000 with a Propus 380 mouse pad. It's a little expensive but crazy comfortable and works amazingly.


 
  A while back I was trying to decide between the Naos 3200, 5000, and the CM sentinel. I went with the Sentinel for the dpi and sensitivity but the Naos looks so comfortable. 0_o


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





svertel said:


> I just set up my new rig:
> 
> 
> Sounds freaking amazing


 


  Great inventory you got there. That HP cable looks intense!


----------



## Syan25

True it does!


----------



## yossi126

My 4 year head-fi journey has come to an end with my latest Buffalo-II dac!
   

   
  Upper left - 3 channel beta 22
   
  Down left - Buffalo-II 
   
  Right side - Audio-GD DI + PSU
   
  No need to mention the headphones 
   
  I'll still visit this community once in a while, it has been a great place for me to spend my time.


----------



## Permagrin

^ Congrats Yossi! I think a lot of us have hit that point recently.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote: 





peter2290 said:


> Here's my apartment bedroom (hence the wallpaper), no good speakers yet but I'm looking to purchase some bookshelf ones to replace my old Logitech z-5300e's that I've had for years. I'm currently looking at M-Audio AV40's, Audioengine 2's, and Swan D1010MKII 08 or D1080MKII 08, any recommendations? Budget is $200.


 

 how do you like the das keyboard? thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Peter2290

Quote: 





rashbeep said:


> how do you like the das keyboard? thinking of getting one myself.


 

 The Das is fantastic. I've had the Professional Silent version (cherry mx browns) for a few weeks now and I love it. I was gonna get the non-silent one but I'm moving from my apartment back to a dorm in the fall and I didn't want to potentially keep my roommate up at night with the clicking of mx blue switches. I was also gonna get the Ultimate version but decided to be practical and get the lettered keys.


----------



## buddyboy1

Here is my setup in my very small room (it is like 10' x 10' or 12'). I recently joined Head-Fi and recently started the pursuit of better audio. 
   
  I know the speakers are not in a great position for listening, especially from the desk, but with the limited room, it was the best I could do. I try to do most of my music listening on the opposite end of the room. 
   
  The B&W 685s are brand new and I am really liking them. I am using an old cheapo 5.1 receiver for power though and really want a dedicated amp to make them sing. I am also using the sub from the Logitech Z-2300 speakers for now. I made the stands from designs shown on this site, Thanks.


----------



## Syan25

The end of spenditure? Really? OMG


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





broken arrow said:


> crappy pic but only have a cellphone camera thing.
> 
> Anyway this is my setup.
> from left to right.
> ...


 

 I hope you have a screensaver set up.


----------



## cleeoo

Quote: 





rashbeep said:


> how do you like the das keyboard? thinking of getting one myself.


 

 I have the non-silent ultimate das keyboard (so the loud one without the key markings) and it is an awesome keyboard. From memory, it did take a bit of getting used to, and I've had it for almost two years now. I'm fairly sure by that stage, my two G15 keyboards had failed themselves. Be warned though, after getting used to typing on a mechanical keyboard, I have found myself getting very frustrated whenever typing on any other keyboard (especially the Macbook ones, they're terribile...) Typing on the Das is just delightful


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





cleeoo said:


> I have the non-silent ultimate das keyboard (so the loud one without the key markings) and it is an awesome keyboard. From memory, it did take a bit of getting used to, and I've had it for almost two years now. I'm fairly sure by that stage, my two G15 keyboards had failed themselves. Be warned though, after getting used to typing on a mechanical keyboard, I have found myself getting very frustrated whenever typing on any other keyboard (especially the Macbook ones, they're terribile...) Typing on the Das is just delightful


 

  
  See, I'm the opposite. I hate mechanical keyboards. I find I can't type nearly as fast on them. I do, however, love my Apple Aluminum Keyboard. I wouldn't mind a mechanical keyboard as long as the action wasn't so deep. It's why I love scissor-switch keyboards. However, I have yet to see a mechanical keyboard that didn't have a deep action.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





cleeoo said:


> I have the non-silent ultimate das keyboard (so the loud one without the key markings) and it is an awesome keyboard. From memory, it did take a bit of getting used to, and I've had it for almost two years now. I'm fairly sure by that stage, my two G15 keyboards had failed themselves. Be warned though, after getting used to typing on a mechanical keyboard, I have found myself getting very frustrated whenever typing on any other keyboard (especially the Macbook ones, they're terribile...) Typing on the Das is just delightful


 
  A keyboard with no markings? I am dissapoint. :|


----------



## cleeoo

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> See, I'm the opposite. I hate mechanical keyboards. I find I can't type nearly as fast on them. I do, however, love my Apple Aluminum Keyboard. I wouldn't mind a mechanical keyboard as long as the action wasn't so deep. It's why I love scissor-switch keyboards. However, I have yet to see a mechanical keyboard that didn't have a deep action.


 

 Each to their own I guess. I would have to assume that Macbooks use a similar mechanism to most laptop keyboards (which are the scissor-switch ones right?) but I just can't type fast at all, and my accuracy decreases significantly when using my Macbook. I haven't used any other laptop keyboard in a while, so I'm not sure whether or not it's just a Macbook thing, or a laptop keyboard thing in general, but the feel on a Macbook keyboard feels quite different to a traditional laptop keyboard from what I can remember.
   
  I can't remember the reason for the learning curve on the mechanical keyboard, but I think it did have something to do with the longer travel. I'm fairly sure all mechanical keyboards have the long travel due to the way the keys are designed, but not entirely sure on that.
   


  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> A keyboard with no markings? I am dissapoint. :|


 

 Why's that? It looks a whole lot better than a keyboard with them, especially when the key markings start to fade from some of the keys.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





cleeoo said:


> especially when the key markings start to fade from some of the keys.


 
  Illuminated keyboards ftw. In all honesty I just dont feel like memorizing more than qwerty...


----------



## ocswing

Psh, only memorizing one keymap. I use Dvorak cause I have a decent case of carpal tunnel, but I still need to know qwerty cause I'm in IT and pretty much any machine I hop on will have it. It's really not as hard as you'd think though. You'd probably find you remember more than you think anyway. Switching back and forth between two keymaps can be a pain though.
  
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Illuminated keyboards ftw. In all honesty I just dont feel like memorizing more than qwerty...


----------



## bryangww

Quote: 





broken arrow said:


> crappy pic but only have a cellphone camera thing.
> 
> Anyway this is my setup.
> from left to right.
> ...


 

 Can anyone enlighten me on the software he is using? Looks cool.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





cleeoo said:


> Each to their own I guess. I would have to assume that Macbooks use a similar mechanism to most laptop keyboards (which are the scissor-switch ones right?) but I just can't type fast at all, and my accuracy decreases significantly when using my Macbook. I haven't used any other laptop keyboard in a while, so I'm not sure whether or not it's just a Macbook thing, or a laptop keyboard thing in general, but the feel on a Macbook keyboard feels quite different to a traditional laptop keyboard from what I can remember.
> 
> I can't remember the reason for the learning curve on the mechanical keyboard, but I think it did have something to do with the longer travel. I'm fairly sure all mechanical keyboards have the long travel due to the way the keys are designed, but not entirely sure on that.


 

   
   
  Definitely. Keyboards fit squarely in the realm of personal preference. And yes, they follow the same mechanism as other laptop keyboards. Personally, I really like the spacing of the Apple keyboards. It's why I enjoy them the most. Some keyboards feel tight and the keys are kind of squished. There's a pretty clear gap between the Apple keys.
   
  Again, all preference. I will admit, aesthetics plays a part in it for me. However, I find function and form work well in this combination.
   
  That being said, I wish I had the time/patience to learn the Dvorak layout. Most people don't know this, but when the Qwerty layout was designed, it was done so in a time when mechanical typewriters were slow. If the typist went too fast, it was common to jam it up. Qwerty actually has some anti-optimization in it to help combat this. Of course, in a digital age, such things are unnecessary and from what I hear, Dvorak is much better optimized for English.
   
  The problem is, I can already type rather fast on a normal keyboard. I would take a drastic hit if I were to switch to Dvorak. I'm sure I could make the transition in a month or so, but that would still take a month of reduced productivity.
   
  Oh well.


----------



## grokit

How about this bad boy:

  Comfort Curve 3000, $20


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Honestly? I find "ergonomic" keyboards to be a pain. The action always feels just 'meh' (I know, descriptive, right?) and I much prefer typing on a more flat surface. Preference, I guess.
   
  The only real ergonomic piece I've added to my computer is a bean cushion under my wrist for my mouse. There are a lot of things I love about the Magic Mouse but it's ergonomics are not one of them...


----------



## Nom de Plume

*Added to shopping cart*
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> How about this bad boy:
> 
> Comfort Curve 3000, $20


----------



## grokit

Yeah I just use a trackball instead. Personally the current Apple keyboards are just write for me


----------



## BobSaysHi

God I hate the magic mouse. It's like it was designed as a torture device. I do like the touch interface for the most part, it just needs some work in comfort.
   
  I also enjoy flat keyboards. I use this.


----------



## Nom de Plume

*Removed Comfort Curve 3000. Added that.*
  
  Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I use this.


----------



## Griffinhart

Unicomp keyboards.
   
  That is all.
   
  (Okay, yes, my current keyboard is a Logitech G19. But still... mechanical spring-loaded action, steel plate backing... you can slap a man across the face with a Unicomp keyboard and the board'll be fine. I can't say quite the same for the face.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## youngngray

I really prefer the flat surface as well. I use almost the same Logitech as the above, but I have a wireless version that works flawlessly as well. It's the K800 and it is simply fantastic.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





bryangww said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on the software he is using? Looks cool.


 
   
  Looks like either J. River Media Player/Center, or MediaMonkey, with a skin. Their default UI's are kinda similar.


----------



## bryangww

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Looks like either J. River Media Player/Center, or MediaMonkey, with a skin. Their default UI's are kinda similar.


 
  Thanks, do such players have an advantage over iTunes? Or just preference.


----------



## grokit

That Logitech is $20-$40 cheaper elsewhere if it's not the wireless version.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> That being said, I wish I had the time/patience to learn the Dvorak layout. Most people don't know this, but when the Qwerty layout was designed, it was done so in a time when mechanical typewriters were slow. If the typist went too fast, it was common to jam it up. Qwerty actually has some anti-optimization in it to help combat this. Of course, in a digital age, such things are unnecessary and from what I hear, Dvorak is much better optimized for English.
> 
> The problem is, I can already type rather fast on a normal keyboard. I would take a drastic hit if I were to switch to Dvorak. I'm sure I could make the transition in a month or so, but that would still take a month of reduced productivity.
> 
> Oh well.


 

 Yeah, and even after you have learned the keymap reasonably well it takes awhile to get back to speed. Especially if you still have to use qwerty at times. I've never been a quick typer (60-70wpm) but dvorak didn't make me quicker. It just made it so my carpal tunnel flared up less.


  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Honestly? I find "ergonomic" keyboards to be a pain. The action always feels just 'meh' (I know, descriptive, right?) and I much prefer typing on a more flat surface. Preference, I guess.
> 
> The only real ergonomic piece I've added to my computer is a bean cushion under my wrist for my mouse. There are a lot of things I love about the Magic Mouse but it's ergonomics are not one of them...


 

 I hated the old school split-ergonomic keyboards. It wasn't actually ergonomic for me. Something the Curve and the Logitech Wave actually do work for me from an ergonomic standpoint. Still not the same key action as a mechanical though.


----------



## Permagrin

^ Yeah the old school split-ergos were so different from a traditional keyboard that you would have to re-train your brain to use them properly I imagine. I gave up on them really fast. So far no carpal but I'm only 32... :rolleyes:


----------



## Syan25

IMO - nothing beats the PIANO - the greatest keyboard there is - but OH>>>> we are talking about pc keyboards...oh I blush with my error -___ NOT....


----------



## revolink24

Erm, okay....


----------



## Permagrin

syan25 said:


> IMO - nothing beats the PIANO - the greatest keyboard there is - but OH>>>> we are talking about pc keyboards...oh I blush with my error -___ NOT....




I agree, I love the action of piano keys. Never had a mechanical kb though.


----------



## Syan25

Yes - I have to end up getting a MIDI keyboard controller for using it with Cubase 6 - but for performing live and making live music - I always use piano .... a distant second love - FENDER RHODES....


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> God I hate the magic mouse. It's like it was designed as a torture device. I do like the touch interface for the most part, it just needs some work in comfort.


 


  Get a little wrist pad. It helps. your hand wrests on the pad and you fingers just hover over the Magic Mouse.
   
  I wish I had money to burn. I'd buy a Razer DeathAdder for gaming and then a Magic Pad to do OS-level stuff. The thing I like the most about the Magic Mouse is the multi-touch. It's so much more functional than a standard mouse, especially when you start using third-party software to give it custom-gestures.
   
  But yeah, ergonomics are horrible.


----------



## Tilpo

dougoftheabaci said:


> Get a little wrist pad. It helps. your hand wrests on the pad and you fingers just hover over the Magic Mouse.
> 
> I wish I had money to burn. I'd buy a Razer DeathAdder for gaming and then a Magic Pad to do OS-level stuff. The thing I like the most about the Magic Mouse is the multi-touch. It's so much more functional than a standard mouse, especially when you start using third-party software to give it custom-gestures.
> 
> But yeah, ergonomics are horrible.



What I did for most of the OS-level stuff, is buy a 22" multi touch screen. Some people might think it's impractical due to the infamous gorilla arm, but it's not. I rest my elbow on my mouse mat for comfort, and then I use touch screen for a lot of stuff. Works great when browsing the web. 
Doesn't work very well with typing, but it's not a problem quickly switching to keyboard for typing only.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'd buy a Razer DeathAdder for gaming


 

 I've a Mamba for all-around use. So nice~
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## justie

Currently using deathadder for everything  wonder if anyone tried the RAT9..lol..'decepticon' mouse


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I've a Mamba for all-around use. So nice~
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  +1 on Razer mice. My Copperhead has been running strong for years. Despite being sold as a gaming mouse, it has very solid specs that make it a great overall usage mouse, and more than enough performance for gaming IMO.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote:


griffinhart said:


> I've a Mamba for all-around use. So nice~


 

 Habu.
   
  Could use more buttons, but its the most comfortable shape ever.  The only upgrade for those who love the venerable IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0


----------



## HesterDW

Apparently my hands are average size, but Razer's mice are just way too big for me. I really like Logitechs though. Only thing I dont like is when the logo rubs off.


----------



## nick n

delete post.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





nick n said:


>


 

 Thank you for contributing to the thread.


----------



## nick n

I _have_ contributed back a bit ago with lots of pictures.
  I was unaware that it was a lengthly discuss section, not that that's a bad thing, and something like 20 posts later no pics
  I get itchy for looking at great setups.
_No_ I'm not  typing this in a negative confrontational way, just so you know. The net is bad for context, emails even worse as we all know. Just poking the fun around.
  Bring on the pics is that so bad.
  I removed it... just for those that have no sense of humor.  People obviously can still see it in your quote.
  I'm excited to be a member in here and it's not my goal to go out of my way to get people choked.
  I have better things to do, like enjoy my headphone collection and get started on some ortho projects, and finish up more comp mods.
   
  SO I suppose I'll do some more relevant topic, constructive posting next time.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





bryangww said:


> Thanks, do such players have an advantage over iTunes? Or just preference.


 

 While being a good media organizer like iTunes ( kinda ) is, I think they both support ASIO/WASAPI/KS, not sure the exact one, and support FLAC, while iTunes does not.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> While being a good media organizer like iTunes ( kinda ) is, I think they both support ASIO/WASAPI/KS, not sure the exact one, and support FLAC, while iTunes does not.


 


  ...And can use bridge plugins to actually use plugins from other players, such as Winamp DSPs and others. iTunes is more of a self contained package.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





justie said:


> Currently using deathadder for everything  wonder if anyone tried the RAT9..lol..'decepticon' mouse


 


  One of my roommates has a RAT5, it's actually pretty good as far as form factor goes. Much more moddable than Razer mice, at least.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bryangww

​  ​ ​


----------



## grokit

If you have a Mac Pure Music modifies iTunes to play FLAC files.


----------



## Tilpo

I love Razer mice as well. I have the Razer Naga, and it's very comfortable. Furthermore the extra buttons are very useful. 

Nice watches, btw, bryangww!


----------



## mralexosborn

I don't like the shiny plastic on the Death Adder. I wish they had the non slip rubber all over for the grip.


----------



## bryangww

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I love Razer mice as well. I have the Razer Naga, and it's very comfortable. Furthermore the extra buttons are very useful.
> 
> Nice watches, btw, bryangww!


 


  Thanks, yeah. razer mice are good. But im having trouble with their keyboard. Looks cool tho.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





grokit said:


> If you have a Mac Pure Music modifies iTunes to play FLAC files.


 


  But FLAC for Quicktime, is that possible? (on a mac)


----------



## Syan25

AWESOME!


----------



## revolink24

hesterdw said:


> A while back I was trying to decide between the Naos 3200, 5000, and the CM sentinel. I went with the Sentinel for the dpi and sensitivity but the Naos looks so comfortable. 0_o




Why would anyone need more than 5000 dpi? 5000 is already way too high to be practical with acceleration off.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Moar DPI's iz better. In Battlefield: BC2 when youre in a tank the gun aiming is significantly slower than on foot aiming. I use low sensitivity mouse settings with 2600 dpi on foot and 5600 dpi in the tank for faster aiming. I know its pretty weird to buy a mouse for a specific game but it was cheaper than the 5000 so I said why not.


----------



## jamesnz

I'm very interested in the RAT9 for that reason (and that I reckon it looks flipping cool), with it's red button. Using a mamba at the moment and love it for now.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> But FLAC for Quicktime, is that possible? (on a mac)


 

  
  Fluke or Perian should do that for you.
   
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Moar DPI's iz better. In Battlefield: BC2 when youre in a tank the gun aiming is significantly slower than on foot aiming. I use low sensitivity mouse settings with 2600 dpi on foot and 5600 dpi in the tank for faster aiming. I know its pretty weird to buy a mouse for a specific game but it was cheaper than the 5000 so I said why not.


 

  
  I know a number of gamers who do exactly that. At some point I'm probably going to get a Razer DeathAdder (great mouse with Mac/PC support) and have it fast-switch for those moments. I'm hoping there are three settings so I can have one for when I'm in tank/chopper, one for on the ground and one for when scoped with a 10x.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Moar DPI's iz better. In Battlefield: BC2 when youre in a tank the gun aiming is significantly slower than on foot aiming. I use low sensitivity mouse settings with 2600 dpi on foot and 5600 dpi in the tank for faster aiming. I know its pretty weird to buy a mouse for a specific game but it was cheaper than the 5000 so I said why not.


 


  That's where we agree to disagree.
   
  Any DPI number above 1600 is merely for gaming usage, as for everything else it has zero use. And most gaming mice have custom sensitivity settings accessible through mouse buttons, making on-the-fly granular adjustments very easy.
   
  A high DPI number is to mice what 192KHz is to DACs, mere ruler measuring.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





roller said:


> That's where we agree to disagree.
> 
> Any DPI number above 1600 is merely for gaming usage, as for everything else it has zero use. And most gaming mice have custom sensitivity settings accessible through mouse buttons.
> 
> A high DPI number is to mice what 192KHz is to DACs, mere ruler measuring.


 

 I use 2000 DPI on my desktop.  I'd probably use a little higher if my mouse supported it.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Fluke or Perian should do that for you.


 


  Installed both, thanks.


----------



## grokit

I've never given FLAC on Quicktime any consideration but Perian is great, I've been running it for years for AVI files so that's good to know.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I've never given FLAC on Quicktime any consideration but Perian is great, I've been running it for years for AVI files so that's good to know.


 


  Okay, cool!
  I wanted to use quicktime, so I can "quick look" flac-files. It works now, after I installed Fluke and Perian.
  Oh well, back to subject now, maybe.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





roller said:


> A high DPI number is to mice what 192KHz is to DACs, mere ruler measuring.


 


  I'd call it measuring something else but that's just me.
   
  Fun fact: 1,000 Mhz ultra-poling mice sound great, right? Every bit as fast as your central nervous system, right? Funny story... The average human has a reaction time of around 200-300 ms. Heck, if we're talking about your central nervous system's response time there's a hardware limit equivalent to 23 ms. Why is this important? Ultra-polling mice update one thousand times every second where you can only react 3-5 times every second. Your body is only capable of sensing changes fourty-three times per second.
   
  With the DPI argument, I remember reading somewhere that most professional gamers sit between 800-1,600 dpi regardless of what their  mice can do.
   
  Now, I don't have gaming mice and I tend to turn mine up as high as they can go even for normal use. I would like to turn them up a bit more but obviously that's not an option until I get a gamer-mouse.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'd call it measuring something else but that's just me.
> 
> Fun fact: 1,000 Mhz ultra-poling mice sound great, right? Every bit as fast as your central nervous system, right? Funny story... The average human has a reaction time of around 200-300 ms. Heck, if we're talking about your central nervous system's response time there's a hardware limit equivalent to 23 ms. Why is this important? Ultra-polling mice update one thousand times every second where you can only react 3-5 times every second. Your body is only capable of sensing changes fourty-three times per second.
> 
> ...


 


  Head-Fi is a family friendly site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think you're mixing polling rates with DPI, two differently configurable (on supported hardware) settings. And just like the whole thing of people having different listening thresholds, it is also valid for other senses.
   
  You should indeed get a solid gaming mouse, as that segment has indeed the best overall performing mice. But there's no need to go overboard with specs you won't use. 1600-3200 DPI are the ideal range, and a high polling rate as well, of course. But considering that cheap optical mice already have a standard of 800DPI, the jump doesn't need to be significant.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





roller said:


> Head-Fi is a family friendly site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Which is why I didn't supply it myself. 
   
  I'm not mixing the two up. I was making two separate points, both of which go towards the central point of gaming mice with extreme abilities are overkill and in no way worth the money. Not because they aren't better but because you can't physically take advantage of the benefits. This applies to both DPI and high-polling.
   
  That's why I'm thinking a DeathAdder. It has very respectable stats with max 3,500 dpi and 1 Ghz ultra-polling. It's more than I need but it's only $60 which is pretty good for a gaming mouse. It's also ergonomic and features a number of user-configuratble buttons. Perfect gaming mouse. Also has a braided cable, which is nifty.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'd call it measuring something else but that's just me.
> 
> Fun fact: 1,000 Mhz ultra-poling mice sound great, right? Every bit as fast as your central nervous system, right? Funny story... The average human has a reaction time of around 200-300 ms. Heck, if we're talking about your central nervous system's response time there's a hardware limit equivalent to 23 ms. Why is this important? Ultra-polling mice update one thousand times every second where you can only react 3-5 times every second. Your body is only capable of sensing changes fourty-three times per second.
> 
> ...


 

 I just like being able to cover all 2048x1536 of desktop space on my main monitor without having to move my arm.  All in the wrist and fingers.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Which is why I didn't supply it myself.
> 
> I'm not mixing the two up. I was making two separate points, both of which go towards the central point of gaming mice with extreme abilities are overkill and in no way worth the money. Not because they aren't better but because you can't physically take advantage of the benefits. This applies to both DPI and high-polling.
> 
> That's why I'm thinking a DeathAdder. It has very respectable stats with max 3,500 dpi and 1 Ghz ultra-polling. It's more than I need but it's only $60 which is pretty good for a gaming mouse. It's also ergonomic and features a number of user-configuratble buttons. Perfect gaming mouse. Also has a braided cable, which is nifty.


 


  Minor typo you did there for the second time. Polling rate is measured on Hz, the top range currently being 1000Hz or 1KHz, not MHz or GHz.
   
  I do think the 2nd gen DeathAdder is a good purchase indeed. But you know that there are cheaper alternatives from the same brand, just without less visual appeal, but with a still good performing core underneath. Overall, if you're up to spending that on a mouse, it's certainly a good purchase.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





roller said:


> That's where we agree to disagree.
> 
> Any DPI number above 1600 is merely for gaming usage, as for everything else it has zero use. And most gaming mice have custom sensitivity settings accessible through mouse buttons, making on-the-fly granular adjustments very easy.
> 
> A high DPI number is to mice what 192KHz is to DACs, mere ruler measuring.


 
  Like I said I bought it specifically with a game in mind. I actually use 2600 on desktop and I do agree about 1600dpi+ being useless as I had no problem with my previous MX518, but for gaming I cant go back to 1600dpi after having on the fly dpi up to 5600. 
   
  Just moved into the dorm for the summer.


----------



## Syan25

Nice cups


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Nice cups


 
  Thanks. Sounds way better than the plastics.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





roller said:


> Minor typo you did there for the second time. Polling rate is measured on Hz, the top range currently being 1000Hz or 1KHz, not MHz or GHz.
> 
> I do think the 2nd gen DeathAdder is a good purchase indeed. But you know that there are cheaper alternatives from the same brand, just without less visual appeal, but with a still good performing core underneath. Overall, if you're up to spending that on a mouse, it's certainly a good purchase.


 

  
  Double-checked and you're right. For some reason I thought it was measured in KHz for some reason. Thanks for the correction. However, I like to think my point still applies, haha.
   
  As for spending that on purchases... I have a Magic Mouse and a Logitech Anywhere MX ($69). I don't mind spending $60 for a good mouse. The only one Razer has for cheaper doesn't have as many programmable buttons and I need at least four simply for gameplay. (shoot, scope, next weapon, grenade.)
   
  I thought about getting a Steelseries mouse but I'm not sure I will because of the lack of full Mac support (as far as I can tell) and the lack of programmable buttons without spending more.


----------



## Blisse

$60 is WAY too much to spend on the second generation DeathAdder. I got mine for $30, and though it's awesome, can't imagine buying one that costs twice the amount. There are plenty of other options then. If you're adamant about it, I HIGHLY suggest you get the Black Edition DeathAdder, which removes the stupid plastic side grips, and gets rid of the glowing. Even though the blue matches with my entire desk, the mousewheel looks way nicer, and plastic side grips are really that annoying.
   
  Almost done school. Then I can do some home project and raise those damn AV-40s 6-7 inches off my desk. I'll repost a picture then. I'm thinking of a more of an open box rather than stands, just so I could put some stuff in the middle rather than using all the space.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Double-checked and you're right. For some reason I thought it was measured in KHz for some reason. Thanks for the correction. However, I like to think my point still applies, haha.
> 
> As for spending that on purchases... I have a Magic Mouse and a Logitech Anywhere MX ($69). I don't mind spending $60 for a good mouse. The only one Razer has for cheaper doesn't have as many programmable buttons and I need at least four simply for gameplay. (shoot, scope, next weapon, grenade.)
> 
> I thought about getting a Steelseries mouse but I'm not sure I will because of the lack of full Mac support (as far as I can tell) and the lack of programmable buttons without spending more.


 


  Oh, but I wasn't trying to be stingy at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, I do believe that just like with hearing, response times can change from person to person.
   
  Given that you're ok with spending that on a mouse, then by all means, get a Razer/Logitech (select models)/Microsoft (select models), you will most definitely be well served.
   
  EDIT: I just took a quick glance over Razer's site, and it seems the budget model I was talking about is no longer available, replaced by one that costs twice as much while performing the same :S And from the price difference of their current budget one to the DeathAdder, it's a worthy upgrade.
   
  Anyway, I don't think I'll change mice anytime soon, the specs and grip of my Copperhead suit me very well and it's customizable enough.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





roller said:


> Oh, but I wasn't trying to be stingy at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  The 200-300 ms average response time covers 95% of people, if memory serves. But yes, with practice you can be on the lower end of that range. However, the 23 ms thing you can't beat because it's literally a chemical/biological restriction. You'd need to be a non-carbon-based life-form in order to beat it.
   
  To be honest, I don't like Logitech's gaming mice. They aren't very ergonomic and, to be honest, they're ugly. They look like someone's idea of a cool mouse. Which isn't mine. The Microsoft ones are no better and given the price of the Death Adder, I'd say it's a hard combo to beat.
   
  Yeah, if I can find a DA for $30 I'll go for it right now. $60 is just enough to make me think not just yet.
   
  Quote: 





blisse said:


> $60 is WAY too much to spend on the second generation DeathAdder. I got mine for $30, and though it's awesome, can't imagine buying one that costs twice the amount. There are plenty of other options then. If you're adamant about it, I HIGHLY suggest you get the Black Edition DeathAdder, which removes the stupid plastic side grips, and gets rid of the glowing. Even though the blue matches with my entire desk, the mousewheel looks way nicer, and plastic side grips are really that annoying.


 


  Oh, I'd definitely go Black Edition. The biggest complaint I have about Razer tech is it's gaudy as all sin. When it doesn't have lighting effects their stuff can look alright but most of it is horrible. Anyone who saw the Sixense controller and then saw the monstrosity Razer is doing based on the tech knows exactly what I'm talking about. "Hey, let's take this well-designed, minimalist controller and turn it into the most ugly, deformed bee-looking things ever!!"
   
  Where did you pick up one for $30?


----------



## Griffinhart

You guys know that you can turn off the lights in the drivers for the mice, right?
   
  At least, you can w/ the Mamba (both the mousewheel light and the dock light). Though, I leave it on, since Joyeuse's colors are black and blue.
   
  (Which is why a part of me is peeved off that the new Mamba is black and _green_...)
   
  -- Griffinhart
   
  PS. Also, FWIW, my default mouse set up is OS mouse sensitivity @ 50% (it used to be 100% on WIndows 7, but Ubuntu's "100% sensitivity" is like 50% on Win7), Mamba @ 5600dpi. I can navigate my entire 3840 x 1080 desktop in a space an inch and a half-ish.


----------



## Syan25

Ha - nice garbage...


----------



## jamesnz

griffinhart said:


> You guys know that you can turn off the lights in the drivers for the mice, right?
> 
> At least, you can w/ the Mamba (both the mousewheel light and the dock light). Though, I leave it on, since Joyeuse's colors are black and blue.
> 
> ...




I thought you could completely change the light color in the new mamba to your personal shade?


----------



## gorb




----------



## Tilpo

gorb said:


>



What headphone is that?
Fischer Audio fa 011's?


----------



## gorb

Audio Technica AD700s
   
  I use them for cs


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE




----------



## rashbeep

no pics, but just got a das keyboard. i wanted the one with no markings but i was at the local store and just saw a professional model s there on the shelves so i guess it was an impulse buy. the feel does take some getting used to but i already like it way more than any other keyboard i've ever used. one strange thing though, even though i got the s version, my keyboard is loud as all hell. error in packing perhaps?


----------



## Tilpo

blackenedplague said:


>



I can't imagine it being convenient to place your computer in the middle of the room. Why don't you put it in that space below the desk, where all the cables come from?
Or is that its normal place, and do you only place it there for the pic?


----------



## gorb

it is probably too big to fit in there or maybe it will get too hot if it does


----------



## Syan25

Each to their own


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





jamesnz said:


> I thought you could completely change the light color in the new mamba to your personal shade?


 

 Can you? I don't know, I haven't read up on the latest specs on it. I've only see the official gallery images and took a cursory glance over the marketing blurb in an email from Razer. Let me go check...
   
  Oh, sweet, you're right!
   
  Now I just need to find someone to foist my old Mamba off onto so I can get the new one. >_>

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





gorb said:


> it is probably too big to fit in there or maybe it will get too hot if it does


 


  #1 it really is way too big
   
  #2 you are right it would probably be too hot


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> #1 it really is way too big
> 
> #2 you are right it would probably be too hot


 
  Couldn't you do this?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


>


 

 I love how the computer is too big for the desk


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


calipilot227 said:


> I love how the computer is too big for the desk


 

 And its only a HAF 912. No HAF X for you.


----------



## Griffinhart

>HAF X
  Man, if only the HAF X had gotten popular (or released? IDK when it came out) before I put Joyeuse together. (She's a HAF 932.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## juman231

Quote: 





gorb said:


> Audio Technica AD700s
> 
> I use them for cs


 


 What is the speakers? I'm looking to buy a pair so I'm trying to get as many opinions as possible :]


----------



## gorb

Energy RC-10.  They have been discontinued for a year or two, so you'd have to look on the used market


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





gorb said:


> it is probably too big to fit in there or maybe it will get too hot if it does


 


  Definitely. Wood is actually a decent insulator and if you put the computer in there it's just going to reflect that heat right back onto your case. There's a reason server rooms have a lot of air-flow and are very strictly temperature controlled. A cool computer runs faster, more efficiently and lasts longer. One of the things that will actually kill a hard drive the fastest is overheating.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> One of the things that will actually kill a hard drive the fastest is overheating.


 

 Google actually performed a test on 100,000 hard drives and, as it turns out, heat doesn't have a significant impact on hard disk drive performance. In fact, drives that were _too cool_ tended to fail more than drives that ran warm.
   
Engadget link (HTML)
Source paper (PDF)
   
  -- Griffinhart
   
  EDIT: That said, the _other_ parts in your computer (RAM modules, CPU, vidya card, etc.) will typically be less likely to explode into a glorious burning flame if you keep them cool.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Really? I thought it played a big part in hard drives as well. And I swear I read that paper... Huh. I stand corrected.


----------



## Roller

Well, hard drives do have a temperature threshold, and that's quite lower than other more temperature sensitive components, like CPU, GPU, RAM, etc.


----------



## HesterDW

Dust also like to bunch up in those small open enclosures.


----------



## Syan25

Hey guys - keep it clean!


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Couldn't you do this?


 

  
  Unfortunately not see the desk on the other side of the router/modem thing is the family computer.


----------



## Syan25

U have a complicated set up man - I thought mine was an issue...


----------



## Windsor

Quote:


blackenedplague said:


>


 
   
  That computer looks like what the Batmobile would look like it were a PC.


----------



## Griffinhart

Have you seen the HAF X or the Dark Fleet cases?
   
  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119225
  http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/04/20/first-look-antec-dark-fleet-pc-case/1
   
  I want either.
   
  Hell, I want _both_.
   
  Gahhh, the HAF X costs as much as my HAF932 did... maybe I should do a transplant...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Gotta say, I'm a bigger fan of Lian-Li and Fractal Designs cases. Much cleaner designs. Then, understated minimalism is my favorite design aesthetic.


----------



## HesterDW

If I wasnt in and out of school every semester I would have a HAF X, but no way in hell can I carry that around.  912 for now. Once I get an apartment Im getting a full tower though.


----------



## Nipper

Here's my setup. It sounds pretty good to my ears, but I'm longing to upgrade....... well just about everything.  However, being a poor college student, I'm gonna have to learn to be content.... for a while at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

   
  Don't worry I only use the big Sonys to reinforce the low end in movies and games.
   
  Lenovo W510
  NuForce Icon HDP
  Audioengine A5s
  Sony LBT-ZX 6
  AKG K 271 mkii


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





nipper said:


> Here's my setup. It sounds pretty good to my ears, but I'm longing to upgrade....... well just about everything.  However, being a poor college student, I'm gonna have to learn to be content.... for a while at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  get some mopads or auralex pads for your studio monitors. It'll help a lot, other than that, not a bad setup for being a college student


----------



## Nipper

As a matter of fact, that was the next thing on my list.


----------



## Foamybrian

That picture really sets off my OCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The mouse and keyboard being to the side of the monitor (instead of the center) gives me an uneasy feelings. Nice setup nonetheless, I'm a student as well and creating a functional entertainment area in such a small space can be a bit of a challenge. My setup is about a dozen pages back.
  
  Quote: 





nipper said:


> Here's my setup. It sounds pretty good to my ears, but I'm longing to upgrade....... well just about everything.  However, being a poor college student, I'm gonna have to learn to be content.... for a while at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> That picture really sets off my OCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  your setup makes me envious, especially your dual monitors =/ guess ill have to post up my rig soon. Little dot IV SE and DAC_1 are coming next week, as you can tell, i'm very excited


----------



## Syan25

Nice-setup - especially the monitors.


----------



## loserica

Apple iMac 24 inch>>M2Tech HIFace>>MHDT LAB Havana>>Cavalli eXStatA>>STAX SR 404LE
  Cables: Audioquest Colorado, CHORD Prodac PRO Digital, Clearer_Audio ALPHA CoperLine + Furutech, FISCH Audiotechnik


----------



## J.Pocalypse

oOo.. All business. I like it.. I have that wallpaper too.


----------



## niotio910

My new setup:
   
  + DacMagic
  + MBP (early 2011) 15'': optical to DacMagic
 + Lenove Thinkpad X61s: USB to DacMagic
 + iPhone 3G + Cambridge ID100 dock: Optical to DacMagic

 + Speakers: Adam A7: Balanced from DacMagic (via the tc pilot)
 + Headphone: Sennheiser HD650
  + Graham Slee Solo Amp: RCA from DacMagic


----------



## jamesnz

I love that TC electronics knob.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





jamesnz said:


> I love that TC electronics knob.


 


  the only bad thing about it is that it has hardwired cables that are too short.


----------



## Nipper

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> That picture really sets off my OCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I gotta be honest, it bothered me a little at first too. You know, you get a new setup, and you want everything to be perfect and all that, but I don't really notice it much anymore. I sit a ways back since the screen is pretty big and I like to recline, so it's not like I have to angle my head or anything.  I just wish I had a bigger desk so I could run dual monitors.
   
  Just to clarify, this isn't my dorm room, right now I'm at home for the summer. (Yeah, my room at home isn't very big either.)


----------



## mayassa

This is my setup Lyr - Audio GD NFB2 - Senn 650
   

   
   

   

   Dell XPS  optical to my Onkyo to Energy and Polk speakers


----------



## gorb

yay for energy speakers, and yay for having a proper matching L/C/R.
   
  now you need a new sub


----------



## Tilpo

gorb said:


> yay for energy speakers, and yay for having a proper matching L/C/R.
> 
> now you need a new sub



I spy a little box in the left corner. Looks like some sort of woofer.


----------



## niotio910

Yup! It's too short for my left speaker
  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> the only bad thing about it is that it has hardwired cables that are too short.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

I am jealous as #@#$ with all these sweet speakers!
   
  brb craigslist


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, that's why I said he should get a new one


----------



## mayassa

I'm waiting on a good deal to get a set of subs


----------



## gorb

What's the size of your room and how capable of a sub (or subs) are you looking to get?
   
  Emotiva has their ultra sub 12 for $429 shipped, Outlaw Audio has all of their subs on sale with free shipping (best deal is the lfm-1 ex for $552), HSU has the uls-15 on sale for $1168 shipped, SVS has the sb12-nsd for $599+shipping, pb12-plus for $1498 shipped and the pb13-ultra for $1958 shipped.
   
  Other companies to look at depending on your wants and budget:
  Seaton
  JTR
  Funky Waves
  Rythmik
  Elemental Designs
  Epik
  Chase Home Theater


----------



## ccbass

Photo up soon.  Need to clean up my desk first, hah.  Can't see it under a pile of random stuff!
   
  Some really nice setups in here.


----------



## Somnambulist

I will be posting my pics tomorrow once I've wall mounted my monitor, as that will mean everything can be put into it's intended place. The only thing missing will be some acoustic treatment (my desk is built into a cupboard and I'm fairly sure this is going to need some attention), but I'll ask for opinions on here once you can see what it looks like.
   
  Got my Van Damme Neutrik XLRs and TC Electronic Level Pilot today so I can control my Focal speakers from the desk rather than having to adjust individually. Question in advance of this... what should I set the volume of the Focals to? Maximum? Halfway?


----------



## jamesnz

I've got M-Audio Bx8a's going through the level pilot. I have their volume set to about a quarter and it can get plenty loud.
   
  Do speakers use any more power when they are throwing out music at full volume rather than say 10% volume?


----------



## gorb

Of course.


----------



## Blisse

I have a subwoofer and a receiver but the receiver's line outs don't work and I have no idea how to make it work. It's some random RCA one, but it's better than nothing. So right now my option is to not use my uDac-2 and plug straight into my speakers so I can add a subwoofer, or use the uDac-2 and not have a subwoofer. Painful. 
   
  Stupid receiver.
   
  I can't imagine how badly my setup is going to be royally screwed next year in university... having no room is going to suck.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I have a subwoofer and a receiver but the receiver's line outs don't work and I have no idea how to make it work. It's some random RCA one, but it's better than nothing. So right now my option is to not use my uDac-2 and plug straight into my speakers so I can add a subwoofer, or use the uDac-2 and not have a subwoofer. Painful.
> 
> Stupid receiver.
> 
> I can't imagine how badly my setup is going to be royally screwed next year in university... having no room is going to suck.


 
  I have an old AIWA receiver back home with a 2.1 setup. Im using random RCA out also hehe. It is better than nothing though. Try to sell it and buy two bookshelves. I bought some AV40s and its not as great as 2.1 but youre going to kick yourself if you have to pack your receiver, speakers, sub. Plus its already enough of a hassle getting your computer and monitor into the dorm. Thats just me though maybe Im lazy.


----------



## Permagrin

^ I don't have a sub but my speakers go down to 45 hz so I'm not really missing it that much (not that I could have one anyway living in an apartment complex). I would definitely take that into consideration of course when comparing 2.0 setups. I notice a lot of them don't even extend to 50 hz and some are like 65 hz.


----------



## atakara

only starting to get into audio stuff now because all i do is listen to music and game 
   
  hopefully get some better stuff when i can get more hours on at work.
   
  sound card is x-fi titanium
   
  only headset i have are the Steelseries 7h but saving up


----------



## Syan25

more importantly - where do I get that wallpaper??? and who is it?? ouch...
  
  Quote: 





atakara said:


> only starting to get into audio stuff now because all i do is listen to music and game
> 
> hopefully get some better stuff when i can get more hours on at work.
> 
> ...


----------



## atakara

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> more importantly - where do I get that wallpaper??? and who is it?? ouch...


 
  if you can see this https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pPedP8TuApsRW4IDzmqjFktcuUn-9GqP2lluRnDPZpo?feat=directlink


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> ^ I don't have a sub but my speakers go down to 45 hz so I'm not really missing it that much (*not that I could have one anyway living in an apartment complex*). I would definitely take that into consideration of course when comparing 2.0 setups. I notice a lot of them don't even extend to 50 hz and some are like 65 hz.


 
  That brought up another good point. If youre going to be living on campus residence theres no need to have a subwoofer in a tiny little dorm room. Dont be *that guy *down the hall with the subwoofer. Its f!@#$%^ annoying!


----------



## Blisse

Yeah but the AV-40s only reach to like 85Hz, which means a lot of thump thump is missing. But yeah I couldn't fit a receiver anyways. So I'm either looking at selling my uDac-2 and getting an Icon-2 or ditching everything and just using the regular outputs on my computer, which I don't envy (no volume knob lol) because then I can't connect my headphones. Probably would drive roommates up the ceiling, haha.
   
  I'll upgrade speakers then instead of subwoofer and receiver.  
  Too bad there's not brick and mortar store in Toronto that won't kill my wallet (anymore than Head-Fi...). I suspect I might have to go used again...


----------



## boiller

Temporary garage setup, some remodelling will be incoming when there's time/$
   

   

   
  Headphones are Alessandro's MS-1i, connected PC -> old Sony deck amp


----------



## tmars78

Fixed it for ya!!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Yeah but the AV-40s only reach to like 85Hz, which means a lot of thump thump is missing. But yeah I couldn't fit a receiver anyways. So I'm either looking at selling my uDac-2 and getting an Icon-2 or ditching everything and just using the regular outputs on my computer, which I don't envy (no volume knob lol) because then I can't connect my headphones. Probably would drive roommates up the ceiling, haha.
> 
> I'll upgrade speakers then instead of subwoofer and receiver.
> Too bad there's not brick and mortar store in Toronto that won't kill my wallet (anymore than Head-Fi...). I suspect I might have to go used again...


 
  My last pair of bookshelf speakers were some Panasonic SC-AK410s. Two 6.5s that hit 60hz, which is more than enough to thump a 10x10 room and travel through the walls into your neighbors room. Apartment/Dorm acoustics are just that way and deep bass will penetrate walls like a ghost. No the AV40s wont thump but its enough, plus they also wont annoy people lol. I also consider myself a basshead and these get the job done without making me look obnoxious.


----------



## justie

Why is ur left speaker behind a monitor O_O
  
  Quote: 





boiller said:


> Temporary garage setup, some remodelling will be incoming when there's time/$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I have a subwoofer and a receiver but the receiver's line outs don't work and I have no idea how to make it work. It's some random RCA one, but it's better than nothing. So right now my option is to not use my uDac-2 and plug straight into my speakers so I can add a subwoofer, or use the uDac-2 and not have a subwoofer. Painful.
> 
> Stupid receiver.
> 
> I can't imagine how badly my setup is going to be royally screwed next year in university... having no room is going to suck.


 
   
  Does your receiver have a record out feature, you could try those RCAs instead.


----------



## Rhor

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


>


 

 got a shot of the insides of your pc? i dig the white cooling!


----------



## boiller

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Fixed it for ya!!


 
   
  Thanks bro! Edited my post now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   


  Quote: 





justie said:


> Why is ur left speaker behind a monitor O_O


 

 I haven't used the speakers much, these belong with the 80's Sony deck, I can't reallty tell if they're good or not since I've never listened to decent monitor speakers (yes, I'm very new to audiophile world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). These headphones are also my first audiophile purchase!
   


  Quote: 





rhor said:


> got a shot of the insides of your pc? i dig the white cooling!


 

 Sure do!


----------



## Permagrin

^ The sound from the speaker will be reflected back from the back of the monitor to the speaker and by the time it gets to your ears will sound nowhere close to what it should. It would probably be better just to point it at the wall.

If you slid everything to the right would there be enough room to get that left speaker out from behind the monitor?

One way to tell if something is sonically superior is at first it sounds unnatural or even nothing different. After awhile you get used to it and when you hear from a different inferior system you'll instantly know because it will sound awful.


----------



## HesterDW

^What permagrin said. Could the computer go on the floor or behind the monitors? Nice PC though!


----------



## Syan25

You are my god...
  
  Quote: 





atakara said:


> if you can see this https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pPedP8TuApsRW4IDzmqjFktcuUn-9GqP2lluRnDPZpo?feat=directlink


----------



## Mr. B

New pic for 2011... only real change is better speaker stands.
   



   
Description + Zoom


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





mr. b said:


> New pic for 2011... only real change is better speaker stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  A most epic setup, good sir.


----------



## Somnambulist

Didn't get round to taking pics as I spent ages (in vain) trying to sort the cables out. Wires are going to give me nightmares! The Focals sound heavenly though, although I think I need to work on position and using some of the filters, although I get the feeling I'll need a mic and RoomEQWizard at the last if I want to do it somewhat accurately. 
   
  Late night teaser pic though!
   

   
  This reminds me how awful my wallpaper is. Must change that too.


----------



## liquidchaos

Look nice, I love black with white tubing. I had some water-cooling stuff on order then decided to stick with air, always love the dimension a good watercooling setup adds to a rigs look. I'll post mine soon as I'm done with it.
  
  Quote: 





boiller said:


> Thanks bro! Edited my post now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





mr. b said:


> New pic for 2011... only real change is better speaker stands.
> 
> 
> Description + Zoom


 

 Oh, I need a chair like that...


----------



## tranv117

First Post! Sorry for the dark pics, playing around with this camera I just got.


----------



## HesterDW

^^ Got enough room for those things?....jeez. What are those?


----------



## tranv117

Event 20/20 Passive Monitors. Been working great for years!


----------



## Permagrin

So never had any slight tremors in that time? They're like half off the edge of the desk. lol 

Have you thought about stands? Gain some peace of mind and fidelity.


----------



## Somnambulist

Rubbish phone photos:
   


   
  Gear = Mac Mini, Yulong D100 (via optical toslink), then out via XLR to a TC Electronic Level Pilot and into Focal CMS 50s on my semi-DIY stands. Just need the Synology mini home server so I can rip all my CDs to ALAC and some new wallpaper lol.
   
  As you can see, this cupboard really isn't ideal and I don't think I'm getting the best out of the Focals (as great as they sound). I'll have a play with the position and filters on the back, but I really think I need some acoustic treatment a well. Not happy with the cabling at all, but the desk only has one hole at the rear left and no gap down the back, so I can't win!


----------



## Syan25

I've got the Yulong too...


----------



## Somnambulist

Slightly better phone pic
   

   
  Being my first pair of good speakers and my first desktop DAC it's hard to compare it to anything, but I'm very happy with everything... bar the cupboard, but we'll see what we can do with that.
   
  I tried to get as much of it as I could for a good deal:
  Mac Mini is a refurb which saved me £100, and I got the 8GB of RAM upgraded via Crucial for a steal compared to what it would have cost for Apple to do it.
  Magic Mouse and Wireless Keyboard were 2nd hand, bought for about 1/2 the price of new. I will try and get a Trackpad the same way.
  HP ZR24W had dropped in price and was just about to be discontinued/EOL'ed, and I was intent on getting a 16:10 IPS display at that res (I didn't need the wide colour gamut stuff)
  Yulong D100 was bought off the classified's here, saving me a fair bit, especially in customs charges as the seller was in the EU.
  Focals were display/audition models which saved me a little bit.
  The Mopads were bought new but the rest of the stand was DIY for very little.
  The Level Pilot and Mobee Magic Charger were bought new, as cheap as I could find them (I will also be getting the Magic Bar for the keyboard and a spare charger for the trackpad too).
  Cables were also new and as cheap as I could find: the Mac and Yulong are connected by a Fisual Pearl mini to optical toslink 50cm cable, which was the shortest I could find, and the Level Pilot is connected to the Focals via 1m Van Damme XLRs, which weren't the cheapest but being pro-audio I expect to do the job without any added audiophile tax.
   
  I think that's everything covered!
   
  As well as some acoustic treatment, I want to swap the 1TB external drive (left cubbyhole, glowing orange) with a Synology DS411J RAID array, which I can fill up with lots of lovely ALAC CD rips. I think for peace of mind that will all have to be new, but it's a very good value product anyway.


----------



## Permagrin

If I was looking to spend more I would've got some Focals, congrats. (got Prodipes instead)

Why don't you take the door off the hinges?


----------



## Somnambulist

The front of the cupboard would still be narrower than the rear part even with the doors off (more on the left than the right at least) so it wouldn't matter. I just need to move out and get a huge desk lol.


----------



## Permagrin

Oh I meant just for convenience. Yeah desks are nice, wish I had one.


----------



## oopsydaisy

@Mr. B
   

  I like it a lawt


----------



## HesterDW

Mopads, new HDD, zalman cpu fan, new case fans just arrived. Nerd eye candy.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


>


 

  
  Where can I get that wallpaper?


----------



## HesterDW

^ http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/849536


----------



## Syan25

Tks for the link - big Star Wars fan here...


----------



## Somnambulist

Good site that, just grabbed a handful of new wallpapers there. I'm indecisive so I have an ever growing wallpapers folder and set OS X to change it every hour.


----------



## Windsor

[size=medium]     Quote:


somnambulist said:


> Good site that, just grabbed a handful of new wallpapers there. I'm indecisive so I have an ever growing wallpapers folder and set OS X to change it every hour.




​[/size]

   
   Interesting - my desktop background's currently pure white.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Good site that, just grabbed a handful of new wallpapers there. I'm indecisive so I have an ever growing wallpapers folder and set OS X to change it every hour.


 


  Wallbase is great. I go through every month or so and keep adding to my backgrounds folder. I currently have over 20 that change every 30 minutes.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Tks for the link - big Star Wars fan here...


 


  I'm something of a fan as well... I know, you'd never know.


----------



## HesterDW

[size=medium]Quote:


somnambulist said:


> Good site that, just grabbed a handful of new wallpapers there. I'm indecisive so I have an ever growing wallpapers folder and set OS X to change it every hour.





  Im just the same thank goodness for Windows 7's wallpaper shuffle feature. Ive got mine divided up in folders such as minimal, nature, sci fi...its kinda...no its really bad.
  ​[/size]


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> [size=medium]Im just the same thank goodness for Windows 7's wallpaper shuffle feature. Ive got mine divided up in folders such as minimal, nature, sci fi...its kinda...no its really bad.​[/size]


 


  I do that with some tags and smart-albums in iPhoto. Though, lately, I just find one and leave it there for a while.


----------



## Tilpo

Personally I use triple monitor, and I always set my background to cover the three screens using UltraMon (program for extension of multi-monitor features).
Although sometimes I simply use dual monitor backgrounds for my center and right monitor, and then a single 4:3 background for my left monitor, since the left monitor is always covered by a foobar2000 window anyway 

On another note: It's very difficult to find multi-monitor backgrounds. Anyone have a good source for that? (except wallbase)


----------



## Kudos

Excuse the quality, phone camera.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Personally I use triple monitor, and I always set my background to cover the three screens using UltraMon (program for extension of multi-monitor features).
> Although sometimes I simply use dual monitor backgrounds for my center and right monitor, and then a single 4:3 background for my left monitor, since the left monitor is always covered by a foobar2000 window anyway
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Try interfacelift.com. You can search for 2 or 3 screen wallpapers.


----------



## Tilpo

sudha said:


> Thanks for sharing information. All audio that is recorded or played through a computer system is digital, but all audio that is played out of a speaker system is analog. The difference between these two forms of recording play an important role in determining the ability of sound processors.



I don't think what you just said makes much sense. 

Just about everything is recorded digitally, and it does not matter whether a system is 'computer or speaker' based when it comes to digital of analog playback.
Only turntables and tape decks have analog playback, although tape decks have become obsolete and turntables are only used by enthusiasts and DJ's. 

Most other sources are digital. That is to say, for example an iPod, a computer or a CD player. They convert the digital signal to analog. 
Speakers are only the thing playing the sound, and always need an analog signal. The same goes for any other kind of audio playback. 



On another note: You don't have to leave your business card with every post you make.


----------



## Syan25

I own a VADER master replica helmet from EP. 3 - with a plaque signed by James Earl Jones and Hayden Christensen
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm something of a fan as well... I know, you'd never know.


----------



## revolink24

tilpo said:


> sudha said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing information. All audio that is recorded or played through a computer system is digital, but all audio that is played out of a speaker system is analog. The difference between these two forms of recording play an important role in determining the ability of sound processors.
> ...





All audio starts analog and ends analog. Audio at playback and recording is analog: it gets converted twice, from analog to digital and then back again. I believe that's what he was referring to.

That said, it's pretty clearly spam anyway.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I own a VADER master replica helmet from EP. 3 - with a plaque signed by James Earl Jones and Hayden Christensen


 


  If you were a true fan you would not recognize Episodes 1-3 as having anything to do with Star Wars.  Though, one might have to put that aside for anything James Earl Jones has signed seeing how he is the man.


----------



## Syan25

Certainly - EP 4/5/6 are my favorites - always have been since I was 5 when I saw A New Hope back 1978 UK. 
   
  But yes - for the helmet - had to ... just had to...but I own tons of vintage figures/ships etc...ESB is my all time favorite...
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> If you were a true fan you would not recognize Episodes 1-3 as having anything to do with Star Wars.  Though, one might have to put that aside for anything James Earl Jones has signed seeing how he is the man.


----------



## ccbass

On another SW related note.  FRAK GEORGE LUCAS.  I refuse to watch any SW that has been edited differently than the originals.


----------



## Permagrin

^ Are you referring to the upcoming blu-ray set? Dumb move George.


----------



## HesterDW

^ Star wars re release in 3D?


----------



## Permagrin

^ Not that I've heard, just on blu-ray. But only with the added CG parts hence the "bad move Lucas".


----------



## ccbass

No, the reedits are literally everywhere.  Saw them on TV, bluray and dvd.  It's dumb.


----------



## atakara

more piccies less starwars talk  making me want to play battlefront 2 on the ps2


----------



## Syan25

KTOR II was my fav...Sith Lords...


----------



## Permagrin

syan25 said:


> KTOR II was my fav...Sith Lords...




I, unfortunately, never got a chance to finish KOTOR or KOTOR II when I first bought them. Now that I finally started playing Mass Effect 2 I'm definitely going to go back and play them.


----------



## Syan25

the end of KOTOR II is DAMN tough...hey - i feel guilty we are hogging this thread...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Too bad. Star Wars rules. The first Knights of the Old Republic was so much better than the second. Even Lucas Arts admits they never bothered to properly finish the second game. There was a group called Team Gizka who was doing a bunch of fixes but they ended up giving up after a few years and didn't leave the source files for people to take up the cal with. Not very nice if you ask me...


----------



## Jibbie

Yeah, KOTOR is much better than KOTOR II.  And the end of KOTOR II is ridiculously easy if you are evil.


----------



## Syan25

I guess I wasn't evil enough...


----------



## HesterDW

This thread looks like it got jacked by George Lucas What.


----------



## Syan25

Apologies - let's get back to computer pics...


----------



## Garage1217

Nothing fancy, just my workstation.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mr. b said:


> New pic for 2011... only real change is better speaker stands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  what is this! no headphones?


----------



## Rasmutte

I like the table!


----------



## HesterDW

Theyre on the far left in that shelf. Sennheiser 595s.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> what is this! no headphones?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ yes I see them now, nice eye.


----------



## Syan25

Very clean looking - nice!


----------



## ekxlme

Hi Guys!  Great rigs everyone!
   
  First post here with my very modest rig-on-the-go. Tomorrow travelling from Budapest to Northern Denmark.
  There is my sweetheart, a Superlux HD681, recabled with Klotz and a Neutrik miniplug.
  Sounds like a a dream, even with the cr¤ppy realtek onboard audio. I'm truly satisfied with it, especially when considering the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   

 Cheers
  Ervin


----------



## Syan25

Tom ( aka Ervin) - nice and simple - I like it!


----------



## jordbaer

Wow i would love gaming all night if that was my computer...


----------



## Syan25

I know what you mean


----------



## HesterDW

The laptop? I could never game on a laptop. 
  
  Quote: 





jordbaer said:


> Wow i would love gaming all night if that was my computer...


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## Syan25

Very nice!


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## Syan25

Those typhoons - are very sweet!


----------



## Borgbox

I effing love Calvin and Hobbes. Kudos to you, Sir!
  
  Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


>


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Oh, now I remember why I lived Calvin and Hobbes when I was a kid. BECAUSE HE WOULD DRAW A T-REX FLYING A TOMCAT! I'm pretty sure that's every pre-pubescent boy's dream.
   
  I would humbly request a link to the awesomeness that is Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## fengshenwee

My new toy. "Downgraded" Too bad my camera not good enough. Cannot show off the high gloss piano black. Will take photos again when I am free.  I do miss the contours lower bass. Next year next year.... lol upgrading speakers every year for the pass 4 years.


----------



## Syan25

Very nice speakers man. Those floors look very Taiwanese...


----------



## Lazerboy2000

*Dreaming Of A Better, *do you have a link for that C&H wallpaper? Freakin awesome!


----------



## fengshenwee

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Very nice speakers man. Those floors look very Taiwanese...


 


  haha... the floor not my personal choice.


----------



## danne

New rack and a Woo T-Stand has moved in.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





danne said:


> New rack and a Woo T-Stand has moved in.


 


  That's a nice look head-fi rig, man. I also really like your computer wallpaper - where did you source it?


----------



## Syan25

but the girl in your avatar is - very beautiful!
  Quote: 





fengshenwee said:


> haha... the floor not my personal choice.


----------



## fengshenwee

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> but the girl in your avatar is - very beautiful!


 

 lol Thankx. Personal Choice. I got taste but taste can be a very expensive thing so must use at one's own discretion
   
  I love Taiwan by the way but the girl is from Japan. Call Kamei Eri. U are not the first forumer here to ask me about her. lol


----------



## danne

Quote: 





windsor said:


> That's a nice look head-fi rig, man. I also really like your computer wallpaper - where did you source it?


 


  Thanks!, Ouch cant really remember that one, I'll get back to you if I find out.


----------



## Syan25

Are you in Taiwan or Asia at all?
   
  I am a Brit living in Taipei at the mo...  BTW - I like your pc set up too - lots of space and clean...
  
  Quote: 





fengshenwee said:


> lol Thankx. Personal Choice. I got taste but taste can be a very expensive thing so must use at one's own discretion
> 
> I love Taiwan by the way but the girl is from Japan. Call Kamei Eri. U are not the first forumer here to ask me about her. lol


----------



## fengshenwee

I am in Singapore actually. Dynaudio Confidence C1 need quite a bit of space because of the rear port design. I wish I got more space. I would have gone for floorstanders.
   
  They deserve some monster amp as well but I sticking to Class D amps due to space constraint.
   

  
  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Are you in Taiwan or Asia at all?
> 
> I am a Brit living in Taipei at the mo...  BTW - I like your pc set up too - lots of space and clean...


----------



## fengshenwee

Something like these would be nice. lol


----------



## Syan25

It looks like you got a foot and a half between the wall and the back of the speaker - no way of making it at least two feet?


----------



## fengshenwee

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> It looks like you got a foot and a half between the wall and the back of the speaker - no way of making it at least two feet?


 

 sadly, I dun have the luxury. Singaporeans are kept cages call HDB. The prices we pay for our HDB, we can buy terrace houses in most countries.


----------



## Tilpo

I think it's like that in all big cities. 
As far as the Netherlands are concerned, house prices can get pretty insane as well. People can easily pay six or seven hundred thousand euros (around 900,000$) for an average sized house on good locations.


----------



## ZorgDK

That's some sweet setups you guys have. danne, very nice! How big are those screens`?


----------



## danne

Quote: 





zorgdk said:


> That's some sweet setups you guys have. danne, very nice! How big are those screens`?


 


  Cheers, they are 24" with a combined resolution of 6064x1200 with the bezel compensation.


----------



## HxCKhaos

Quote:


fengshenwee said:


> Something like these would be nice. lol


 
   
  Thats a swan midbass driver right?


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> *Dreaming Of A Better, *do you have a link for that C&H wallpaper? Freakin awesome!


 

 i don't remember where i got it from sorry.
  i've uploaded the one i use for you, the res is  2560x1440 so you might have to resize,etc. http://i.imgur.com/e2maW.jpg


----------



## fengshenwee

Dun think so. Dynaudio make all their own drivers.
  Quote: 





hxckhaos said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thats a swan midbass driver right?


----------



## W-Moran3

With the 2 oldest children off at college and an internship for the summer, the youngest child gets his choice of rooms.  This frees up what has been called “The Music Room”.  Just basic IKEA furniture.  With the wireless mouse and keyboard I can view the monitor from the futon and reach over and adjust the volume through the headphone amp on the left.  When not in use, the headphones stay in the upper drawer.


----------



## SouthernBoy

This thread is making me feel inadequate... pics to come...


----------



## Gitbags

Quote: 





southernboy said:


> This thread is making me feel inadequate... pics to come...


 


  I know what you mean.
   
  I've lurked in this thread long enough methinks, so here's a pic of my own.

   
  Excuse the quality of the photo, I hate having my picture taken so cameras aren't something I get on with to well.


----------



## DarKu

Quote: 





fengshenwee said:


> Something like these would be nice. lol


 

 You have very good taste in speakers. I'm myself a big Dynaudio fan too


----------



## jraul7

I just moved so sorry for the cable mess:
   

   
  The macbook is for play, it is currently streaming music to the Audioengine A2 speakers (through the nuforce dac) from another computer not pictured that is a music / photo server. The dell is my work computer. The central monitor is used by both laptops, but right now is sharing the dell display as, unfortunately, I am working today (July 3rd, Sunday). Also pictured is my HD598 headphones and moleskine notebook. Future upgrades include the Rain Design mstand for the macbook (on the mail), a bigger central monitor (attached to the wall) and a pair of Audioengine A4 speakers with an amp. A better dac and headphone amp will also follow (waiting for Shiit right now).


----------



## fengshenwee

Takes one to know one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





darku said:


> You have very good taste in speakers. I'm myself a big Dynaudio fan too


----------



## Blisse

@fengshenwee, that setup looks amazing. o-o


----------



## Bazzman

Not my main rig but some very kind person gave me an iMac G4 so I cleaned it up inside and out put a 400GB hard drive in it and 1GB of ram installed Leopard. It looks brand new so i thought I would pair it up with my Project USB Box and Headbox and 701's for a laugh and it works well. It is used as a music & video jukebox.


----------



## Syan25

Anybody using Mackie MR5s?? Impressions??


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





bazzman said:


> Not my main rig but some very kind person gave me an iMac G4 so I cleaned it up inside and out put a 400GB hard drive in it and 1GB of ram installed Leopard. It looks brand new so i thought I would pair it up with my Project USB Box and Headbox and 701's for a laugh and it works well. It is used as a music & video jukebox.


 

 Awesome and unique machine, that. I used to have one but gave it to a friend. It is one of just a few models to have the Harmon/Kardon soundcard in it, and if you have access to the little ball speakers that came with it they sound pretty good out of their special audio jack. Even better if you can find the iSub USB subwoofer, which only works with these particular machines:
   

   
  http://www.amazon.com/Harman-Kardon-ISUB2000-isub-Subwoofer/dp/B0000513SA
   
  Also I love the matching white K701, I have the eMac with the same soundcard and the iSub, also a clear plastic Indeed G2 amp velcro'd to the top that kind of matches with a DAC cable, will post a pic when it's all set up.


----------



## Bazzman

The keyboard and speakers came with it. Might have a look around for the sub one day :-D


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Anybody using Mackie MR5s?? Impressions??


 


  i dont own mr5's, but ive spent hours listening to them in guitar center when i was trying to decide between the mr5's and the krk rokit 5/6.  I found that the mr5's bass wasnt as clear as the rokits, but they still sounded very good.  I ended up going with the rokit 6's, but that was because i got them for the price of the rokit 5's at guitar center.


----------



## Syan25

Ah ... I see - so what was the benefit of the rokits sound wise?


----------



## satkinsn

Quote: 





bazzman said:


> Not my main rig but some very kind person gave me an iMac G4 so I cleaned it up inside and out put a 400GB hard drive in it and 1GB of ram installed Leopard. It looks brand new so i thought I would pair it up with my Project USB Box and Headbox and 701's for a laugh and it works well. It is used as a music & video jukebox.


 
   
  So what are you using for software? I have a G4 myself - and think it's a great 'compact' source - but none of the modern iTunes alternatives will run on it.
   
  I *think* iTunes is bit perfect if you're using standard cd resolution files and if you have the volume cranked all the way up, but I have never been completely sure. Regardless, I'm starting to accumulate enough in the way of hi-res files to make a machine that won't play them inconvenient.
   
  s.


----------



## Bazzman

Hi Satkinsn. At the moment it is only running iTunes as I don't use it for playing my flac files as I leave that duty to my other systems. I might look around for alternatives and put my flac collection on the G4 but haven't got around to doing it yet.


----------



## grokit

PureMusic will run on G4/10.5 and run FLAC in iTunes but it's not free. The good news is that the license covers three Macs.


----------



## drez

My humble rig:


----------



## maximosa

@drez That monitor is a little precariously balanced is it not!?


----------



## Nom de Plume

This very question initially bounced in my head, but further inspection proved it was unfounded. Look at the design of the stand on which the monitor is placed.
  Unless the monitor is preposterously heavy and wobbles frequently, it's safe. 
  
  Quote: 





maximosa said:


> @drez That monitor is a little precariously balanced is it not!?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





nom de plume said:


> This very question initially bounced in my head, but further inspection proved it was unfounded. Look at the design of the stand on which the monitor is placed.
> Unless the monitor is preposterously heavy and wobbles frequently, it's safe.


 

 Definitely not child safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - as for heavy - its 7.72 kilos!  Thank heavens we don't have earthquakes in Australia (maybe a tremor every 50 years)!
  I recon the table would give in before the stand though


----------



## Nom de Plume

I think you'd have greater worries if you experienced an earthquake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  7.72kg doesn't seem dangerous; after all, (I assume) you don't move the monitor frequently. 
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *drez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely not child safe
> 
> ...


----------



## Blisse

LOL I'm scared just looking at it. Can't imagine being in front of it. O:


----------



## HesterDW

That hurts my neck just imagining looking up at that for hours. Although you may just be extremely tall lol.


----------



## Syan25

Hahaha


----------



## drez

IMO most people have monitor too low - should be at eye level to improve ergonomics


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





drez said:


> IMO most people have monitor too low - should be at eye level to improve ergonomics


 


  *The top of the screen should be level with your eyes for proper ergonomics. Not dead-center.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> *The top of the screen should be level with your eyes for proper ergonomics. Not dead-center.


 
  ^ Agreed.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> *The top of the screen should be level with your eyes for proper ergonomics. Not dead-center.


 


  Interesting will try that out.


----------



## grokit

My eyes are centered about 75% from the top of the screen, I find it ideal.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





grokit said:


> My eyes are centered about 75% from the top of the screen, I find it ideal.


 


  I honestly don't think it has to be exact. I just know that from the people I know who take ergonomics very seriously (head-fier levels of seriousness) it's always been at eye level. There was an office I used to work at where everything was very ergonomic. You don't realize how much of a difference it makes. I wasn't tired at the end of the day like I can be working from home.
   
  We also had Aeron chairs. Oh my god are those things worth every single little penny. If they required their weight in gold they would be worth it. In fact, given their price, they just might.


----------



## PhRe4k

My tiny slice of heaven 
   

   
   

   

   
  My poor STX, luckily I'm going single GPU for my new build


----------



## drez

haha at least they're only double height cards


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





grokit said:


> My eyes are centered about 75% from the top of the screen, I find it ideal.


 


  Same situation. I'd say, the top of your HEAD should be level with the top of the monitor.


----------



## drez

i tried that out.  For me its most comfortable where my eyes at their restful position face the area of the screen which is most used (the middle) where the workspace is.  I hardly use the top of the screen for productivity, nor the bottom - I am using work-space and keyboard shortcuts and console.  This position keeps my neck and back straight.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





drez said:


> Interesting will try that out.


 


  Tried it... I put it back up high.


----------



## drez

you are reading my thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## BillW

Thought I would do an update.



 Recently bought some HD650s and RS1is, also waiting for a Firestone Audio Little Country III.

 Updated my rig, it now is in a Fractal R3, has a Nvidia gt210 (to accompany my 470) and a Mugen 2 rev. B, ramped the i7 870 to 4GHz too)


----------



## Nom de Plume

This is irrelevant, but the poster in the first picture is a very nice touch.
  
  Quote: 





billw said:


> Thought I would do an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilpo

billw said:


> Thought I would do an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I spy Breaking Bad playing? Awesome series, can't wait for the new season premiere.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





drez said:


> i tried that out.  For me its most comfortable where my eyes at their restful position face the area of the screen which is most used (the middle) where the workspace is.  I hardly use the top of the screen for productivity, nor the bottom - I am using work-space and keyboard shortcuts and console.  This position keeps my neck and back straight.


 

 That's where I'm at when I slouch, which is quite often


----------



## Syan25

Nice slouching area


----------



## Fraiz

I wish...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The best i've got is a wharfedale micro system hooked up via an aux to headphone jack cable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The speakers still pack a fair wallop though with the x-bass function on.


----------



## BillW

Yes! When is it out? Burn Notice is out tonight too, woohoo!


----------



## Tilpo

billw said:


> Yes! When is it out? Burn Notice is out tonight too, woohoo!



Season Four Premieres July 17, 10/9c (on AMC in the States)


----------



## Syan25

I like those speakers at the top - striking look to them but how do they sound?


----------



## luvandp3ace

I really feel like I need more gear now...


----------



## Syan25

This is the big trouble with using this website - it is REAL easy to start spending more - whether it is cans, amps or computer audio, speakers etc....


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





luvandp3ace said:


> I really feel like I need more gear now...


 
  Get used to that feeling.


----------



## Foamybrian

Keep a pair of stock apple earbuds near your setup. Whenever you feel the need to upgrade while browsing head-fi, plug those earbuds into your source, play a 128 kbps file, and proceed to rape your ears for a few minutes. Afterwards, plug in your regular gear and be awed/happy at what you have. It also helps to chant "laws of diminishing return" repeatedly.
   
  It doesn't work all the time but its usually enough to stave off most of my urges to upgrade. Its like having a nice meal before shopping for groceries.
  Quote: 





luvandp3ace said:


> I really feel like I need more gear now...


----------



## Nom de Plume

Very nice simile. I'll have to take note of this one.
  
  Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> Its like having a nice meal before shopping for groceries.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> plug those earbuds into your source, play a 128 kbps file, and proceed to rape your ears for a few minutes.


 

  
   
*LOL*
   
  [size=xx-large]sometimes I turn the shower to the coldest and see how long I can stand it.  Not long.[/size]


----------



## youngngray

Sometimes I open Internet Explorer and see how bad all those people who still use it have it...
   
  I think we could start an entire thread of these...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Sometimes I open Internet Explorer and see how bad all those people who still use it have it...
> 
> I think we could start an entire thread of these...


 

  
  For the record, as a straight browser, IE9 is arguably better than Firefox 4 and IE10 is shaping up to solidify that.
   
  And I never open up old versions of IE if I don't have to. It makes me want to cry. For the record, to anyone who doesn't have the lastest version of their browser, I dislike you strongly. To anyone who has IE but not IE9, I loath you with a passion.
   
  OK, not really. But you are making my job a lot harder than it should be.


----------



## HesterDW

I would like to say something. Google Chrome. That is all.


----------



## atakara

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> I would like to say something. Google Chrome. That is all.


 


  +1


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> I would like to say something. Google Chrome. That is all.


 

  
  Or Safari. Chrome gets all the giddy sexy comments because it's so light-weight as an app but Safari runs the exact same rendering engine but with H.264 video instead of WebM. That being said, I love the Omnibar so I'm a Chrome guy.
   
  But yeah... Any Grade-A browser is alright by me in terms of what people use. It's just the people in IE6 and IE7 whom I want to hunt down and hit them with sticks all the while crying and screaming, "Why do you hate the internet so much!?"
   
  Dramatic? Yes. True? Definitely.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> But yeah... Any Grade-A browser is alright by me in terms of what people use. *It's just the people in IE6 and IE7 whom I want to hunt down and hit them with sticks all the while crying and screaming, "Why do you hate the internet so much!?"*
> 
> Dramatic? Yes. True? Definitely.


 

 Thanks for making me laugh. I needed that


----------



## grokit

Firefox 5 seems to be a big improvement.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Firefox 5 seems to be a big improvement.


 


  Indeed. The problem is Firefox made a career out of being "The other browser". However, Chrome is doing it a lot better than they are in just about every way. Plus, where Firefox is only backed by Mozilla, Chrome is backed by the might of Google, the second largest tech company in the world. I think they're still second. I think Apple is technically the largest now with Google and then Microsoft behind.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Firefox 5 seems to be a big improvement.


 


  Indeed. The problem is Firefox made a career out of being "The other browser". However, Chrome is doing it a lot better than they are in just about every way. Plus, where Firefox is only backed by Mozilla, Chrome is backed by the might of Google, the second largest tech company in the world. I think they're still second. I think Apple is technically the largest now with Google and then Microsoft behind.
   
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Thanks for making me laugh. I needed that


 

  
  I do what I can.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Indeed. The problem is Firefox made a career out of being "The other browser". However, Chrome is doing it a lot better than they are in just about every way. Plus, where Firefox is only backed by Mozilla, Chrome is backed by the might of Google, the second largest tech company in the world. I think they're still second. I think Apple is technically the largest now with Google and then Microsoft behind.
> 
> 
> 
> I do what I can.


 


  I like Opera better than Chrome. But I like how the top of Chrome looks compared to Opera. Opera still functions better in my opinion, even if Chrome is slightly faster on load up. However, the integrated IRC and bookmarks bar on the left really makes Opera work better for me. And Firefox blatantly rips off Opera design anyways. We should really get back to pictures, but I suppose once everyone has posted pictures there's really nothing else left to do... hehe.


----------



## Syan25

I'm using SRWare Iron browser - functions nicely.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I like Opera better than Chrome. But I like how the top of Chrome looks compared to Opera. Opera still functions better in my opinion, even if Chrome is slightly faster on load up. However, the integrated IRC and bookmarks bar on the left really makes Opera work better for me. And Firefox blatantly rips off Opera design anyways. We should really get back to pictures, but I suppose once everyone has posted pictures there's really nothing else left to do... hehe.


 


  Eh... I have a love-hate relationship with Opera. They are great in so many ways but they are almost as bad as Microsoft when it comes to implementing new standards. It took them forever to implement rounded corners from CSS3, well after everyone else had them. I always kind of look at Opera as the "bespoke" browser. Though, one reason I'll never use it is because I don't know a single developer or designer who goes out of their way to test it.
   
  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I'm using SRWare Iron browser - functions nicely.


 

  
  So... Google Chrome for the paranoid, essentially. Which is actually really saying something.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I like Opera better than Chrome. But I like how the top of Chrome looks compared to Opera. Opera still functions better in my opinion, even if Chrome is slightly faster on load up. However, the integrated IRC and bookmarks bar on the left really makes Opera work better for me. And Firefox blatantly rips off Opera design anyways. We should really get back to pictures, but I suppose once everyone has posted pictures there's really nothing else left to do... hehe.


 
  Used Opera for the longest time. I honestly cant remember the reason I switched. Might have been website compatibility issues. That and I like Chrome's DL manager more. Opera's smooth-scrolling looks awesome in 120hz.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Used Opera for the longest time. I honestly cant remember the reason I switched. Might have been website compatibility issues. That and I like Chrome's DL manager more. Opera's smooth-scrolling looks awesome in 120hz.


 


  Complete opposite here. I hate how Chrome handles downloading. I still hated the website compatibility issues until I discovered Identify as Firefox. Also, the automatic Fit to Width is annoying, so I had a button added to the taskbar. It also has a permanent Page Search bar, as well as Disable Images bar. Very convenient. But Fit to Width really helps when people post absurdly large images that break the page, so I can resize them and look at them without opening them again. However, now I don't notice either. Chrome's downloading still pains me. Now back to look for another Opera theme to use.


----------



## jtaylor991

I love Chrome, but the lightweightedness makes it not work out so well for me. I like to keep 30-50 tabs open sometimes, and even with 8GB RAM and 4 in my laptop it still crashes a bit more often than I'd like. When I  need to restart my computer, it can't save those tabs either. That's why I like Firefox, and now Firefox is just as fast. I still haven't left Chrome because I'm too lazy to download Firefox 5 and I love the omnibar. My 2 cents.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


blisse said:


> Complete opposite here. I hate how Chrome handles downloading. I still hated the website compatibility issues until I discovered Identify as Firefox. Also, the automatic Fit to Width is annoying, so I had a button added to the taskbar. It also has a permanent Page Search bar, as well as Disable Images bar. Very convenient. But Fit to Width really helps when people post absurdly large images that break the page, so I can resize them and look at them without opening them again. However, now I don't notice either. Chrome's downloading still pains me. Now back to look for another Opera theme to use.


 
  Never have the resize issue, or the forum issue, but I know that depends on your screen size. I personally like seeing all my downloads at the bottom of my window. Again with a smaller screen I can see that getting congested. 
   
  ^ Edit: 30-50 tabs ummm LOL...


----------



## jtaylor991

And to bring us back on topic, here is my home stereo rig. Polk Audio Monitor 10s there in the front, old garage sale TV (my HDTV is in the living room, gonna switch em out soon), Dual CS-5000 turntable there on top of the right speaker (the wood absorbs the vibration quite well, vinyl doesn't seem disturbed from the speakers vibration), Fiio E7 on the table there for use with my laptop, and my dad's fairly large record collection on the shelf on the left there. I have a couch to the right by the cassete tape shelf that is by a Darkvoice 337 and a pair of Beyer DT770 Pro/80s. The Polks sound GEAT with vinyl but the passive radiator is not good for blasting hip hop music for the bass, it can only give you bass you can hear vs bass you can feel, and to get it to the point where you can feel the bass, you are on the edge of blowing the midbass drivers since that is what is moving the radiator. Should I move that turntable? Also, would a pair of Totem Dreamcatcher speakers (http://www.stereophile.com/content/totem-dreamcatcher-loudspeaker) with a pair of Polk PSW110 subwoofers sound better than the current polks with said subwoofers? I'm not sure where to put my money. Either that setup with maybe a stereo Harman receiver/amp (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00198F89A/sr=1-14/qid=1309898820/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1309898820&sr=1-14&seller=) or a Marantz PM5004 integrated amp thrown in with my current setup (http://www.amazon.com/Marantz-PM5004-Integrated-Amplifier-Black/dp/B003R7KMTC/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0). What do you guys think?
   
  Pic:
   
https://skydrive.live.com/#cid=680DD1A57B6855DB&id=680DD1A57B6855DB%21352


----------



## HesterDW

That was quite long and I read all of it. I was quite let down when I clicked on it I couldnt see the picture though.


----------



## Fraiz

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> Keep a pair of stock apple earbuds near your setup. Whenever you feel the need to upgrade while browsing head-fi, plug those earbuds into your source, play a 128 kbps file, and proceed to rape your ears for a few minutes. Afterwards, plug in your regular gear and be awed/happy at what you have. It also helps to chant "laws of diminishing return" repeatedly.
> 
> It doesn't work all the time but its usually enough to stave off most of my urges to upgrade. Its like having a nice meal before shopping for groceries.


 

  
  I have a friend that plays 128cbr mp3's through his audiophile set up.
   
  I want to hurt him..... badly.....


----------



## SenorParsley

OMG i have the exact same set up


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





fraiz said:


> I have a friend that plays 128cbr mp3's through his audiophile set up.
> 
> I want to hurt him..... badly.....


 


  Why? Just drug him and take his gear. Or, more accurately, liberate it for the good of the Empire. Godspeed, sir! *Salutes*


----------



## SenorParsley

Quote: 





vincentkriek said:


> This is my introduction to the world of quality headphones. Linux computer with MPD -> E7 + E9 combo > Sennheiser HD598


 
  sorry for the double post. i don't really know how do this kind of stuff very well yet.  !


----------



## griffindy

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I love Chrome, but the lightweightedness makes it not work out so well for me. I like to keep 30-50 tabs open sometimes, and even with 8GB RAM and 4 in my laptop it still crashes a bit more often than I'd like. When I  need to restart my computer, it can't save those tabs either. That's why I like Firefox, and now Firefox is just as fast. I still haven't left Chrome because I'm too lazy to download Firefox 5 and I love the omnibar. My 2 cents.


 


  I've found that if you hit command+shift+t (the open-last-closed-tab shortcut) even after you've quit chrome it will open all the tabs you had open before you quit, although I can't remember if it saves between restarts and I don't know if that only works on Mac OS X (which is what I use). If I feel paranoid that I really need to save some tabs I use this extension.
   
  on the topic of pictures I think I'm going to wait until I get back to school in the fall because right now my set-up / room is a little messy...


----------



## jtaylor991

I apologize! Well, here ya go! Any advice on the stereo setup?
  
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> That was quite long and I read all of it. I was quite let down when I clicked on it I couldnt see the picture though.


----------



## Syan25

Where to begin...perhaps change the room first...


----------



## HesterDW

^ LOL. Speaker stands first. Im not a speaker guy so I cant comment on the quality of these speakers nor the receiver.
  
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I apologize! Well, here ya go! Any advice on the stereo setup?


----------



## Permagrin

:eek: For the love of Dog... SPEAKER STANDS!!!!!!

Tweeters should be at ear level, angles look pretty good, give me your recliner it looks soft.



Also, I don't think having the turntable on the speaker is a good idea.

If you don't want to buy speaker stands you can make some stuff to at least elevate your speakers. Concrete blocks or if you're fashion-conscious, concrete blocks covered up with fabric.


----------



## Syan25

Seriously the room first - If you are keeping the audio eq. in that room - place the sofa and anything away from the front of those speakers. If seeing the TV is the issue - then raise the TV to a higher level of eye-sight and then make some space in the room - let the speakers - speak. Take photos when you are done and then we can progress from there...
   
  and YES - they need to raised.
   
  You could start a separate thread on this - and then we can help from there as long as you tell us where your post is...


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Seriously the room first - If you are keeping the audio eq. in that room - place the sofa and anything away from the front of those speakers. If seeing the TV is the issue - then raise the TV to a higher level of eye-sight and then make some space in the room - let the speakers - speak. Take photos when you are done and then we can progress from there...
> 
> and YES - they need to raised.
> 
> You could start a separate thread on this - and then we can help from there as long as you tell us where your post is...


 

 And do yourself a favor and get rid of the wood paneling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Brings back bad memories. My house was built in 1971, so it had that stuff on *every wall.* We got rid of it years ago and never looked back).


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> I don't think having the turntable on the speaker is a good idea.


 
   
  QFT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Syan25

Feel a bit harsh now - but mate - start a separate thread and we will assist you one step at a time...you could buy really expensive eq but it would be wasted in the set up you have there because it would not sound good at all. Acoustics for speakers - room - all very important...


----------



## jtaylor991

OK, my response. I know about the speaker stands and the tweeters at ear level. I had some perfect speaker stands for these speakers that did just that, but one of them molded on the bottom from wet carpet from a leaking washing machine in the laundry room in the back, so my dad threw it away. So I had one on the left speaker, and it sounded SO much better than the right one with that tweeter at ear level. But, then the right one sounded so weird being at a different height I just took the stand off of the left one for the sake of keeping them at the same height. So yes, I had that in mind and I should have mentioned that. The receiver is OLD as in like 15yrs old. The remote only can do like volume and the remote literally tells a motor to turn the volume knob, no joke, its that old. That's why I considered the Marantz integrated above because it would be a powerful amp, and it has a great phono stage for the price point according to Stereophile. I also considered the Harman/Kardon one even though it probably isnt as good because it is cheaper, and 2 LFE ports would be nice to have for that pair of subwoofers I mentioned. With the room acoustics and the walls, well I'm only 13 I'll be honest and this isnt my house, so yeah, can't do anything about that. The carpet is also absorbing lots of the bass, and with these passive radiators, and my love of hip hop, this makes me a bit annoyed. Maybe I can move to another room. I have a basement, and the acoustics down there are probably even worse! Plus, in April, my mother was found dead down there on the couch, so being down there does not bring happy thoughts, and does anything but clear my mind, so not the best place for a listening setup. Is the room I'm in THAT bad? There isn't really anywhere else to move my stereo except the basement, and I don't want it up any higher in my house because I don't want to disturb my dad in his room, while he is sleeping or working. This whole "den" area I have it in is actually an add on to the house and not part of the original house design, FYI. From outside to inside, the walls are probably less than a foot wide, and are partly hollow when I knock on them from the inside. I have almost all of the room in the world in this room, though, so moving the speakers so they can "speak" or "breathe" is TOTALLY an option. The speakers are not ported or anything whatsoever, completely closed box, so I don't quite know if giving them more room would help or not. I don;t know if I mentioned this above, but they are Polk Audio Monitor 10s (http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/recent/monitor10/). If they need room, I can just turn the room 180 degrees and put everything in the back, so I can spread out more since the shelves are in the way now, and a window also. I also believe that having the table in front of the speakers like that is not ideal either. Well there ya go! I can change pretty much anything except the walls, carpet etc (the room itself). I'll update you guys with the new thread! Also, I am leaving on Sunday and will be out of town until the afternoon of the 21st, so please stay with me and just have patience for my response! I might be able to respond while gone, but don't count on it. I apologize for this.


----------



## Yuceka

Is your Enter key broken?


----------



## jtaylor991

My new thread I started, with lots of pics!
   
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/561896/advice-on-a-nice-stereo-setup


----------



## Syan25

Extremely sorry to hear about your mother. Take care.. 
   
  We'll be here - just post us the new thread..


----------



## jtaylor991

Thanks
  
  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Extremely sorry to hear about your mother - we'll be here - just post us the new thread. Take care!


----------



## Tilpo

Another thing you should consider is the use of line breaks. 
Your posts are awfully difficult to read because you didn't use line breaks (enter/return key).

I don't mean to offend you, but I'm overwhelmed just by glancing at it, let alone when I read it.


----------



## mahesh

Hi all
  Here is my new setup with Hegel hd 20 and Focal solo 6 beeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Syan25

The focal look real good - how much did they cost you?


----------



## mahesh

I paid 1650 euros


----------



## Syan25

not cheap - were they worth it? comments - criticisms?


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

Pics of my rig although its more computer gaming orintated i do have a asus xonar stx there with a pair of hd555's.  probaly going to be upgraded to some 650's soon!
   
   
  edit-sorry for the picture quality on the last pic, using my cell phone instead of my good camera.


----------



## .Sup

mahesh are they better than the Adam's you had before?


----------



## jtaylor991

Sorry! I just get really going when I have lots to say in response and I get typing really fast and just forget about line breaks.
  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Another thing you should consider is the use of line breaks.
> Your posts are awfully difficult to read because you didn't use line breaks (enter/return key).
> 
> I don't mean to offend you, but I'm overwhelmed just by glancing at it, let alone when I read it.


----------



## buddyboy1

Here is my setup....


----------



## Syan25

The 685s are a class B & W speaker - glad to see you are using them. Also really like the SHUREs - they look like the SRH series. The subwoofer is not part of the 685s though...what is it? What's your sound card?


----------



## buddyboy1

Thanks, I love the 685s! wow, how could you tell they were Shures? They are the SE215, first real set of IEMs and I really like them. I am using the sub from the Logitech Z-2300 for my bottom end currently, better than nothing  I currently do not have a sound card or external DAC, I have been debating whether or not I should get one for a while now...


----------



## jtaylor991

I had a pair of Shure SE215s in black, and three days before my Amazon return policy was up, the left side just suddenly stopped working. I swapped the L and R cables, and both cables worked in the right earpiece. I even used them just an hour before that. Instead of sending them in for 2 weeks or so to have them fixed I just returned them and got some Klipsch Image S4s at Best Buy for my 6-8hr car trip the next day, and love them. Unlike the Shures, you can't tell that they are there once you have them in for an hour or two. They are just as good SQ wise, and are 20-30 bucks cheaper. I am never buying Shure brand again.
  
  Quote: 





buddyboy1 said:


> Thanks, I love the 685s! wow, how could you tell they were Shures? They are the SE215, first real set of IEMs and I really like them. I am using the sub from the Logitech Z-2300 for my bottom end currently, better than nothing  I currently do not have a sound card or external DAC, I have been debating whether or not I should get one for a while now...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Sorry! I just get really going when I have lots to say in response and I get typing really fast and just forget about line breaks.\


 

 You could always go back and put them in, maybe even re-post it with sensible paragraphs as many like myself had to skip over that unreadable mess.


----------



## mahesh

hi
  I have been using since 2 days
  Before i had adam s1x , great sound,nice bass , beautiful terrible and mids, but i think focals are a little bit better in terrible and mids, i think Focal has their unique sound,  very relax , flat sound.


----------



## steven_1026

buddyboy1, can you post a clearer pic of the inside of your computer? I have the same case and find it very hard to manage the cables, would like to see what you've done.


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

very nice set up buddy!   Ive got a pair of b&w cm9's downstairs with the theater set up i have.


----------



## jtaylor991

My response WITH LINE BREAKS lmao sorry XD
   
   
  OK, my response. I know about the speaker stands and the tweeters at ear level. I had some perfect speaker stands for these speakers that did just that, but one of them molded on the bottom from wet carpet from a leaking washing machine in the laundry room in the back, so my dad threw it away. So I had one on the left speaker, and it sounded SO much better than the right one with that tweeter at ear level. But, then the right one sounded so weird being at a different height I just took the stand off of the left one for the sake of keeping them at the same height. So yes, I had that in mind and I should have mentioned that.
   
   
  The receiver is OLD as in like 15yrs old. The remote only can do like volume and the remote literally tells a motor to turn the volume knob, no joke, its that old. That's why I considered the Marantz integrated above because it would be a powerful amp, and it has a great phono stage for the price point according to Stereophile. I also considered the Harman/Kardon one even though it probably isnt as good because it is cheaper, and 2 LFE ports would be nice to have for that pair of subwoofers I mentioned.
   
  With the room acoustics and the walls, well I'm only 13 I'll be honest and this isnt my house, so yeah, can't do anything about that. The carpet is also absorbing lots of the bass, and with these passive radiators, and my love of hip hop, this makes me a bit annoyed. Maybe I can move to another room. I have a basement, and the acoustics down there are probably even worse! Plus, in April, my mother was found dead down there on the couch, so being down there does not bring happy thoughts, and does anything but clear my mind, so not the best place for a listening setup.
   
   
  Is the room I'm in THAT bad? There isn't really anywhere else to move my stereo except the basement, and I don't want it up any higher in my house because I don't want to disturb my dad in his room, while he is sleeping or working. This whole "den" area I have it in is actually an add on to the house and not part of the original house design, FYI. From outside to inside, the walls are probably less than a foot wide, and are partly hollow when I knock on them from the inside.
   
   
  I have almost all of the room in the world in this room, though, so moving the speakers so they can "speak" or "breathe" is TOTALLY an option. The speakers are not ported or anything whatsoever, completely closed box, so I don't quite know if giving them more room would help or not. I don't know if I mentioned this above, but they are Polk Audio Monitor 10s (http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/recent/monitor10/). If they need room, I can just turn the room 180 degrees and put everything in the back, so I can spread out more since the shelves are in the way now, and a window also. I also believe that having the table in front of the speakers like that is not ideal either.
   
  Well there ya go! I can change pretty much anything except the walls, carpet etc (the room itself). I'll update you guys with the new thread! Also, I am leaving on Sunday and will be out of town until the afternoon of the 21st, so please stay with me and just have patience for my response! I might be able to respond while gone, but don't count on it. I apologize for this.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> Hi all
> Here is my new setup with Hegel hd 20 and Focal solo 6 beeeeeeeeeeeee


 


  Niiiiiiiiice. I have the CMS 50's. I wanted the Twins but they were a) ridiculously big b) well out of my budget. The Solo 6's look really nice too, but again they were just too expensive, and I couldn't even fit the CMS 65's on my desk (the 50's are a squeeze!). I really like the Focal sound, although having had the chance to listen to the Twins while I was checking out the CMS 50s... I know what I'm missing. Future upgrade eh?


----------



## VictorHalgaard

The current look of thing here is...Well...Pretty big! A pair of Cerwin Vega XLS-215 driven by a old analogue Tandberg TR2080 said to be the last and best real analogue amp ever made. Its fed by a eMachine via a Cambridge DacMagic and also a trusty old Technics SL-1300 turntable for playing the few vinyls i own. So this is my "Altar of the Metal Gods" and whatever else i listen to. Oh, and lets not forget the legendary Pioneer SE L40. I have sold all my other full size headphone gear to upgrade to some amazing custom built woodies - bu i don't complain, the Pioneers are handling the job just fine


----------



## buddyboy1

Quote: 





steven_1026 said:


> buddyboy1, can you post a clearer pic of the inside of your computer? I have the same case and find it very hard to manage the cables, would like to see what you've done.


 


  Sure. The Antec 900 has poor cable management as it is. I drilled multiple holes in the motherboard tray to route the cables behind. I also flipped the hard drive and have the sata cable running through the HDD cage behind the mobo tray. 
   
  This is a poor picture, but you can get the idea...

   
  Here is a shot that might show the locations of the holes better,



  Quote: 





riceeatin2010gt said:


> very nice set up buddy!   Ive got a pair of b&w cm9's downstairs with the theater set up i have.


 
   
  Thanks. This is my first real set of speakers coming from silly Logitech stuff. I don't regret the purchase at all, not a single penny.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





victorhalgaard said:


>


 

 Holy Diver is a great album


----------



## steven_1026

Thanks! I'll give that a shot when I've got some time on my hands.
  
  Quote: 





buddyboy1 said:


> Sure. The Antec 900 has poor cable management as it is. I drilled multiple holes in the motherboard tray to route the cables behind. I also flipped the hard drive and have the sata cable running through the HDD cage behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Syan25

CMS 50s are also an option for me - I also think the size is also an issue.  The set that mahesh has are way to big for what I am looking for...
  
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Niiiiiiiiice. I have the CMS 50's. I wanted the Twins but they were a) ridiculously big b) well out of my budget. The Solo 6's look really nice too, but again they were just too expensive, and I couldn't even fit the CMS 65's on my desk (the 50's are a squeeze!). I really like the Focal sound, although having had the chance to listen to the Twins while I was checking out the CMS 50s... I know what I'm missing. Future upgrade eh?


----------



## Jubei

My Dad had that turntable when I was a kid and I took over it when I was in high school. And yes Holy Diver is a great album ! 
  
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Holy Diver is a great album


----------



## Syan25

Glad to see vinyl still in the mix...


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





mahesh said:


> Hi all
> Here is my new setup with Hegel hd 20 and Focal solo 6 beeeeeeeeeeeee


 

 Good to see some serious nearfield reference monitors around here. I've tested the Solo 6's a few years ago and they sounded great--very sweet mids (a tad lush). I was testing it against the Dynaudio BM15A, JBL 4328P, and Klein + Hummel O 300D.
   
  The Solo 6 needs a sub in order to reach adequately low, since it's not a full-range design that can get down to the 30Hz range. Is there a subwoofer addition in your future?


----------



## Syan25

So Lunatique - what would you recommend for a pair of small but quality reference monitors for pc music editing and mixing - under $400 US??  I'm talking bookend size speakers - transparent and flat (meaning neutral) sounding.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> So Lunatique - what would you recommend for a pair of small but quality reference monitors for pc music editing and mixing - under $400 US??  I'm talking bookend size speakers - transparent and flat (meaning neutral) sounding.


 

 Well, you have a couple of problems right off the bat, because in order to achieve "reference" quality that is flat and neutral, $400 is not going to get you there. You'll have a much better chance of getting that with headphones (in fact you can spend 1/3 of that and get it), and then just use Isone Pro / TB Isone in conjunction with the headphone.
   
  The thing with speaker monitors is that if they are small, they will not be able to reach down low enough to give you the whole picture of the audible frequency range. Small bookshelf speakers tend to drop of sharpy anywhere from 80Hz to 60Hz, and without being able to hear the sub-bass range of 30Hz-50Hz, you will not be able to make proper decision on critical audio mixes/masters. You can get a 2.1 system with a subwoofer, but for qualities ones that can really be considered "reference" quality, $400 is nowhere near. In order to achieve the same frequency range and relative neutrality/accuracy of even $150 headphones like the excellent AT M50, you'd have to spend close to $1,000 on speakers to get there.
   
  There's also the issue of acoustic treatment. If your room is not acoustically optimal, then you'll need acoustic treatment, as well as room correction products like the ARC System. Those costs alone already far exceeds your $400 budget.
   
  So my advice is this:
   
  1) Unless you have at least a couple of thousand dollars to spend on decent speaker monitors and acoustic treatment, along with room correction products like the ARC System, don't bother going for "reference" anything--it just isn't going to happen. Stick with headphones and use Isone Pro / TB Isone to make them sound like speakers in an acoustically optimal studio, which just a couple hundred of dollars can get you there easily, and the result will be far more accurate and reliable than what you can get with $400 in speakers.
   
  2) If you do have the budget for quality speakers, you still have to make sure that you get full range frequency response--ideally go down as low as 30Hz (lower than that is not really necessary, unless you're doing critical work for movies or something). Quality speakers that can go down to 30Hz (whether a stereo set or a 2.1 system with subwoofer) is going to cost you, because it is not easy to achieve. So just because you spend a couple of grand on a pair of excellent small bookshelf sized speaker monitors doesn't mean you are getting the full range you need for critical audio work, since you're probably not hearing anything in the low sub-bass region of 30Hz-60Hz.
   
  3) If you want speakers just for the hell of it, because you enjoy blasting them, or prefer them to headphones, then just get the best that you could afford, and then you can learn to use them in conjunction with headphones that you can trust. So maybe you can do the rough mix with speakers and then do the fine tuning with headphones.


----------



## Syan25

Thanks a lot - I already plan to use headphones anyway - but some speakers were on my thoughts. Indeed - the frequency range is a big issue and one that kept me so far from buying speakers for monitoring purposes. I have a MOTU mk3 II audio interface and nuemann mics for recording, The area I mix and edit in is a self contained area within a larger room - 3 sides are contained by walls - so in a way acoustically it is ok for small speakers only - so there is the problem.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon




----------



## drez

cutting mat for mousepad XD
   
  why not go the full A1 size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  i used same for quite a while


----------



## Syan25

Nice set up - still - the girl in the pic is nicer - who is she bjonbjonbjon??


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

@drez : I recently moved into my new place, didn't have time to look for a new mouse pad yet.This will do for now.
   
  @Syan25 : Thanks, that is a question I've been stuck with since 2004..I have no clue who she is. Maybe someone here could identify her?


----------



## Tilpo

No fancy camera here. Still worth posting, since I added new components (Audio-GD NFB-12, and tape recorder) and changed it around significantly.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> CMS 50s are also an option for me - I also think the size is also an issue.  The set that mahesh has are way to big for what I am looking for...


 

 CMS 40's? The only thing you'd be missing is less low end. The 50's have juuust enough for 99% of music, there's only a couple of dubstep tracks I have which feature notes that are so low you can barely/not hear them due to the roll off. It's okay though as sub bass travels and I don't want to annoy anyone below/next to my room. I know most club PAs generally go down to 40hz, so I don't really feel for music like I'm missing enough for it to be annoying. The Focal CMS Sub is ridiculously huge, the cabinet is probably big enough for squeeze a child into if it was empty!


----------



## buddyboy1

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> No fancy camera here. Still worth posting, since I added new components (Audio-GD NFB-12, and tape recorder) and changed it around significantly.


 
   
  How are you liking your Audio-GD NFG-12? And if anything, what were you using before?


----------



## Syan25

The police may have something to say about squeezing children into subwoofer speaker cabinets - but hey - isn't it musical appreciation?
   
  I will look into the CM40s, What were you paying for those?
   
  Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> CMS 40's? The only thing you'd be missing is less low end. The 50's have juuust enough for 99% of music, there's only a couple of dubstep tracks I have which feature notes that are so low you can barely/not hear them due to the roll off. It's okay though as sub bass travels and I don't want to annoy anyone below/next to my room. I know most club PAs generally go down to 40hz, so I don't really feel for music like I'm missing enough for it to be annoying. The Focal CMS Sub is ridiculously huge, the cabinet is probably big enough for squeeze a child into if it was empty!


----------



## WobblyGoblin

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> No fancy camera here. Still worth posting, since I added new components (Audio-GD NFB-12, and tape recorder) and changed it around significantly.


 

 I have to ask, what's in the "boxes" between the fans? I'd guess that's where the CPU would be on most motherboards but I've never seen a heatsink like that, though if it is a heatsink it's a massive piece of kit, you have disks in the standard place so it's not that.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





wobblygoblin said:


> I have to ask, what's in the "boxes" between the fans? I'd guess that's where the CPU would be on most motherboards but I've never seen a heatsink like that, though if it is a heatsink it's a massive piece of kit, you have disks in the standard place so it's not that.


 

 it's a big heatsink. I don't remember the model off hand, but it's one of the largest available.
   
  also, Tilpo, I dig the complete lack of any cable management. it reminds me of my room.


----------



## Tilpo

buddyboy1 said:


> How are you liking your Audio-GD NFG-12? And if anything, what were you using before?



I didn't have anything before - just the 3.5mm port straight from my mobo. The difference is huge, and yes - I love that little box. I love it so much I have one on order now as a present for my dad. 


wobblygoblin said:


> I have to ask, what's in the "boxes" between the fans? I'd guess that's where the CPU would be on most motherboards but I've never seen a heatsink like that, though if it is a heatsink it's a massive piece of kit, you have disks in the standard place so it's not that.



It's a heatsink for my CPU. It's a Scythe Mugen II. And yeah it's big, and a pain to set up, but on the other hand it did cost about $35 and it's an excellent piece of cooling for the price.


bobsayshi said:


> it's a big heatsink. I don't remember the model off hand, but it's one of the largest available.
> 
> also, Tilpo, I dig the complete lack of any cable management. it reminds me of my room.



I'm aware of the lack of cable management. Do I care the slightest? NO. 
The thing is, it's not that bad. I used to have cables all over my desk, but now it's only underneath my desk that there are many wires. And furthermore just three wires going to the bookshelf above my desk. I'd have to buy longer speaker cables, drill a hole in the shelf and get a pipe to muffle those three away - in other words, too much work.


----------



## WobblyGoblin

Thanks, and I thought my heatsink was big


----------



## nick n

Scythe make monsters. Check out this Scythe Orochi during install on my mAtx board. 2.2 lbs I think . Crazy


----------



## drez

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Scythe make monsters. Check out this Scythe Orochi during install on my mAtx board. 2.2 lbs I think . Crazy


 


  And we have a winner!  Is that thing meant to be fanless or something?


----------



## nick n

Yes it can operate fanless. Was one of the top 10 for that. But when even a small amount of air goes through its remarkable how it cools.( 10 heatpipes ) It came with some massive slower rpm fan but this is setup fanless for my setup now. I posted in here back on page 276 I think it was. Action shots.


----------



## Nom de Plume

Where did you get that background? It's fabulous!
  Edit: Nvm. Found it.
   
  Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


>


----------



## Eaglecreek

[
   
   
  !978 Mitsubishi M-P01 pre-amp. M-A01 Mosfet design amp 70w X 2 .
  Im currently running a Realistic CD-2000, Revox B-790 TT and my PC into this setup, the headphone out on this unit
  is superb, I usually listen thru my Senn HD 600s
  or a set of Infinity P162s wich I wall mounted.


----------



## Syan25

ERROR - not found - shows that link.


----------



## Somnambulist

My CMS 50's were about £700. I could have got them for £649 online, but I felt that I was obligated to buy them from the place I auditioned them at, and also any problems and I can just take them to the shop. They were £750 in there but they only had a pair of display models left, so I just asked for a discount (they are 'like new' though). They look like this next to a 24", 16:10 monitor:
   


  As you can see, it's right on the limit of what I can fit, and in truth I wish I had more room so I could space them further apart and had no walls either side of them... but it'll do until I move out. I've aligned the speakers and stands together since that pic, as I was still working on placement. I think I really need some acoustic treatment for the cupboard too. The CMS 40s are about £450-550 depending where you shop. The 50's are £650-750 and the 65's are around £1K. The Solo 6's are a bit more than that, and the Twins (<3) are about a £1000 apiece. Maybe one day...
  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> The police may have something to say about squeezing children into subwoofer speaker cabinets - but hey - isn't it musical appreciation?
> 
> I will look into the CM40s, What were you paying for those?


----------



## Syan25

Very nice mate - you've given me something to think about. Tks!


----------



## Kong911

Below is the interior of my newly built.  About a month ago.  I know the tubes could be shorter and will change it in the future...no time for now.
   
  The very first slot is the Asus Xonar Essence STX...was worry that it wouldn't work with 2 x-fire vidcards.  Smooth sailing though and audio bliss.


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





eaglecreek said:


> !978 Mitsubishi Mosfet design amp 70w X 2 with matching pre-amp.
> Im currently running 2 TTs and my PC into this setup, the headphone out on this unit
> is superb, better than anything i have owned or heard. I usually listen thru my Senn HD 600s
> or a set of Infinity P162s wich I wall mounted. I am looking for a dedicated CDP that would stack
> with the Mitsu separates but at only 10 1/2 X 8 3/4 they are hard to find.


 

 Excellent, that Mitsubishi gear looks sweet, I love to get my hands on such a power amp.


----------



## Syan25

It does indeed look really good!


----------



## Tilpo

kong911 said:


> Below is the interior of my newly built.  About a month ago.  I know the tubes could be shorter and will change it in the future...no time for now.
> 
> The very first slot is the Asus Xonar Essence STX...was worry that it wouldn't work with 2 x-fire vidcards.  Smooth sailing though and audio bliss.



That looks awesome. It reminds me of Bioshock. 
Other than than the obvious nostalgia, I envy it quite a lot. How much sound does it produce?


----------



## paconavarro

So I had to work on the billiard table  hehe   MacBookPro 15" + Fidelia + Fiio e7 + DT990s + Dr Pepper!!!


----------



## Syan25

No PC unit is complete without Dr. Pepper....I seriously miss that drink now that I left the States these many years ago..


----------



## Rasmutte

No offense, but I hate Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Syan25

He was a good friend in times of trouble...


----------



## Windsor

Quote:


paconavarro said:


> So I had to work on the billiard table  hehe   MacBookPro 15" + Fidelia + Fiio e7 + DT990s + Dr Pepper!!!


 
   
  That's a nice photo; what did you use to photo/edit it?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm betting Instagram, right?


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





paconavarro said:


>


 
   
  So envious of you right now (Dr Pepper lover)


----------



## steve1979

Q Acoustics 1010i 5.1 speakers
  Yamaha RX-V667 receiver
   

   

   
 
   
  Intel Core i5-750 @ 3.8GHz processor
  ATI 5850 graphics card
  4GB Corsair XMS3 RAM
  1GB Samsung Spinpoint hard disk


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *steve1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1GB Samsung Spinpoint hard disk


 

  
  Wow, talk about conservative.


----------



## HesterDW

I hope he meant TB.


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> 1GB Samsung Spinpoint hard disk


 


 Ooops. Typo.


----------



## HesterDW

Besides your puny hard drive I love it.


----------



## steve1979

Thanks.


----------



## Syan25

It is nice looking indeed. Nice speakers too!


----------



## steve1979

Here's an old photo showing the rear speakers aswell. The sub woofer I'm using here is a Q Acoustics 1000Si.

 The 1000Ci center speaker that you can see in this old picture has now been replaced with a regular 1010i speaker to match the other four. The reason I swapped it was because the 1000Ci is designed to give clear dialogue in movies but I wanted to use five identical 1010i speakers because it gives better integration which seems to work better for the sound effects you get in games.


----------



## Nom de Plume

You're left-handed, eh? I could never grow accustomed to using the mouse with my left hand.


----------



## steve1979

Yep. I'm a lefty.


----------



## Nom de Plume

You're the first person I've met who actually uses the left grip for a mouse. I'm glad I never got used to the grip since most mice have the back/forward buttons only on the left side.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Here's an old photo showing the rear speakers aswell. The sub woofer I'm using here is a Q Acoustics 1000Si.
> 
> The 1000Ci center speaker that you can see in this old picture has now been replaced with a regular 1010i speaker to match the other four. The reason I swapped it was because the 1000Ci is designed to give clear dialogue in movies but I wanted to use five identical 1010i speakers because it gives better integration which seems to work better for the sound effects you get in games.


 
   
  In an ideal world it's better to have a matched front three for 5.1, all upright (di/bipoles for rears unless you mainly listen to 5.1 music), but given most people's TV position etc everyone started coming out with 'centre speakers' with the MTM arrangement, which seems more for aesthetics than SQ. A standard speaker turned on it's side still isn't perfect but probably a bit better.


----------



## Syan25

Agreed - match the front three for sure...


----------



## Somnambulist

I won't be able to do it myself haha. I've just got my nearfield set up and will probably get an Astroamp and use my IEMs for surround gaming but for the main area I'm building some speakers for TV/film/music so will have to try and figure out what bookshelf to get, or indeed DIY (my TV unit is semi-DIY and was put together to allow for just about any size standmount speaker to fit upright underneath, angled up) that will roughly match in terms of sound sig. Rears are less of a problem and if using di/bi, I don't see the need for 7.1 since they should create a convincing effect, although it really depends on how big your room is. Still, nice set up, although I'd be worried about knocking the right rear speaker over by accident!


----------



## Syan25

Dipole - need very specific settings and can't be used for musical playback in the regular fashion if you have them set for THX settings...but you probably already know that


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





nom de plume said:


> You're the first person I've met who actually uses the left grip for a mouse. I'm glad I never got used to the grip since most mice have the back/forward buttons only on the left side.


 

 I can use either hand but I prefer using my left.


----------



## steve1979

Quote:


somnambulist said:


> In an ideal world it's better to have a matched front three for 5.1, all upright (di/bipoles for rears unless you mainly listen to 5.1 music), but given most people's TV position etc everyone started coming out with 'centre speakers' with the MTM arrangement, which seems more for aesthetics than SQ.


 


 I've found that most *M*id-*T*reble-*M*id center speakers are usually louder and have a clearer and more detailed midrange which make them good for dialogue.  They do however seem to have a lack of bass which means they're not as good for sound effects.


----------



## steve1979

Quote:


syan25 said:


> Agreed - match the front three for sure...


 

 I think that having five identical speakers sounds best for sound effects and integration in games.
   
  Where movies and TV are concerned though, I think having two large front speakers for the main effects and music, a dedicated center speaker for the dialogue and two small surrounds (or bi/dipoles) for the rear effects works best.


----------



## steve1979

Quote:


somnambulist said:


> I'd be worried about knocking the right rear speaker over by accident!


 

  They're actually more stable than they look because the stands have quite a large footprint and the bottom half is weighted with dense sand.  I'm too not worried if one of the speakers gets damaged anyway because they're only sold in pairs so I have a spare one which has never been used.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


>


 

 Since your center channel is placed higher than your front left and right channels, you should angle your center speaker so it is pointed directly at your head when you're in your usual listening position.


----------



## babyryoga

A proper pic of my computer setup! My desk is kinda bare.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Man, you think that's bare? You should see my desk. It's practically empty (which is how I like it).


----------



## wberghofer

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Yep. I'm a lefty.


 
   
  Me too, and I also like the Q Acoustics loudspeakers:
   

   
  Werner.


----------



## paconavarro

Just bought a meier corda headfive (#232) and Im loving it...
  MBP 15" + e7 (dac) + HeadFive + DT990s


----------



## paconavarro

Instagram directly from my iPhone!


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote: 





paconavarro said:


> Instagram directly from my iPhone!


 


  If you like Instagram, you might enjoy using InstaEarth then! It's a map visual of the pictures you and others have taken. Awesome way to see photos from around the world and share yours.
http://instaearth.me/
   
  There's an iphone app too.


----------



## paconavarro

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> If you like Instagram, you might enjoy using InstaEarth then! It's a map visual of the pictures you and others have taken. Awesome way to see photos from around the world and share yours.
> http://instaearth.me/
> 
> There's an iphone app too.


 

  TNKS!


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Since your center channel is placed higher than your front left and right channels, you should angle your center speaker so it is pointed directly at your head when you're in your usual listening position.


 
  Nothing like advice from the pros.


----------



## steve1979

Quote:


lunatique said:


> Since your center channel is placed higher than your front left and right channels, you should angle your center speaker so it is pointed directly at your head when you're in your usual listening position.


 

 thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try and see how it sounds.


----------



## Kanye East

Quote: 





babyryoga said:


> A proper pic of my computer setup! My desk is kinda bare.


 

 lol'd at the dragon quest figure. definitely need one in my life


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

riceeatin2010gt said:


> /1000/height/500" />
> 
> 
> At-least a clever PC case that blow hot air at top ! Way more effective, what the case name ? You use the best fans also.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

looks like Silverstone Fortress FT-02, as for noctua fans i prefer Gentle Typhoons, cheaper, quieter, move slightly more air and are easier on the eyes (and yes i used noctua fans before)


----------



## drez

gentle typhoon looks on paper to have slightly lower airflow than Noctua NF-S12B ULN but potentially has better static pressure (purely by looking at the propeller design) and probably transmits less vibration into the case.  They are also not marone and beige - a big advantage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I may have to try these out at some point.  I find some of my Noctua fans operate noisily when not fixed securely in some locations.  My setup is pretty quiet right now (11 dB or less) but I will probably try to improve it once I get my USB transport sorted.


----------



## BugleBoy

My Rig:
   
  MUSIC
*Amplifier* - Leben CS-300X
*Amplifier* - X-cans V3 Headphone Amp
*Speakers* - ProAc Reference 8 Signature Speakers
*Source* - PowerMac G5 (mp3, FLAC, ALAC)
*Source* - Nakamichi CR-7 Cassette Deck
*Source* - iPod
*Speaker Cable* - AudioQuest 'Bedrock' Bi-wire
*Interconnects* - MIT, Cardas, Monster
   
  Computer:
  iMAC 3.04 Ghz i7, 27 Inch
  MacBook Pro 2.66 Ghz 17 inch
  iPad
  -----------------------
   
  My home office
   

   
   
  ProAc Reference 8 Signature

   
   
  Nakamichi CR-7 Cassette Deck

   
   
  Leben CS-300X

   
  Complete System


----------



## Syan25

Cool room mate - and very nice rig....


----------



## Tilpo

Ah, the good old Leben CS-300X.
It is the amp of my dreams, but I can only dream of having one for now.

Why do you use a HD650 with the Leben, though. Isn't it time to upgrade your can to e.g. and HD 800 or any other flagship?


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> looks like Silverstone Fortress FT-02, as for noctua fans i prefer Gentle Typhoons, cheaper, quieter, move slightly more air and are easier on the eyes (and yes i used noctua fans before)


 


  yup its a ft-02.  I couldnt be happier with the Noctua.  I'm running a overclocked i7 2600k at 4.5ghz and I'm lucky if the processor gets over 50-55C during gaming.  The only drawback which someone mentioned is the color which doesnt really bother me im worried about how the computer performs most of all.


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





bugleboy said:


> My Rig:
> 
> MUSIC
> *Amplifier* - Leben CS-300X
> ...


 

 You should put some pads or stands under the speakers.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> You use the best fans also.


 


  Yep, can't beat good old Viennese engineering.


----------



## Nom de Plume

BugleBoy, that is just gorgeous, but I echo Tilpo's inquiry. A CS300X for the HD650 seems a tad odd.


----------



## revolink24

I suspect the CS300X is for the speakers.


----------



## Nom de Plume

That did cross my mind, and you're probably right.


  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I suspect the CS300X is for the speakers.


----------



## Syan25

I love retro gear  that's why I went for McIntosh. But that Leben is way cool...


----------



## BugleBoy

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Cool room mate - and very nice rig....


 

 Thanks Syan25. Still in the process of setting up my man cave!
   


  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Ah, the good old Leben CS-300X.
> It is the amp of my dreams, but I can only dream of having one for now.
> 
> Why do you use a HD650 with the Leben, though. Isn't it time to upgrade your can to e.g. and HD 800 or any other flagship?


 
   
  Actually this is a HD-600 I bought 12 years ago! What can I say...I am still in love with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. With the Leben I don't feel like I am missing out on anything through these cans...they are utterly intoxicating. But i suspect I can do better
   
  Hence, i started my search for a new pair of cans few weeks back...that's how I stumbled on head-fi forum. Have to say the collective knowledge on this forum is staggering...I am getting wiser everyday.
   
  As of now I have shortlisted the HD-800 snd the LCD-2...leaning more towards the LCD-2.
  
   


  Quote: 





jigf said:


> You should put some pads or stands under the speakers.


 

  
  Agree 100%. I am looking out for a pair of table top stands (no more than 12cm in height). Cant find these anywhere here in Sydney, Australia.
   
  I suspect this may have to be DIY project.


  Quote: 





nom de plume said:


> BugleBoy, that is just gorgeous, but I echo Tilpo's inquiry. A CS300X for the HD650 seems a tad odd.


 
   
  Thanks Nom de Plume. As per my response to Tilpo...I am looking out for a new pair of headphone. Though I still like the Leben / HD-600 combo.
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I suspect the CS300X is for the speakers.


 

 I use the Leben as both speaker and Headphone amp. To me these Lebens are the most musical instrument/s (hate to call them an electronic amplifier) I have heard...dare I say at any price point.


----------



## Kong911

Actually it's very quiet...only if I put my ears a foot or two away i can hear the fans...Got (5x) 120mm Gentle Typhoons 1850RPM version.
  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> That looks awesome. It reminds me of Bioshock.
> Other than than the obvious nostalgia, I envy it quite a lot. How much sound does it produce?


----------



## onslotdos

Here is my little setup:
  Adam A7x's
  M-Audio SBX10
  Denon AH-D7000
  Icon HDP
  Ultracurve Pro DEQ2496
  2 pairs of mopads, some bass traps and studio foam
  Looking though Windows 7 with MediaMonkey + ASIO4ALL


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





onslotdos said:


> Here is my little setup:
> Adam A7x's
> M-Audio SBX10
> Denon AH-D7000
> ...


 
  Seriously, that chair...
   
  Where can I get one?


----------



## Syan25

I really enjoy seeing what people own - especially there PC set up..


----------



## zottelbeyer

As im not earning any considerable money yet im bound to my parents vintage audio stuff, except for the cans i bought a while back.
   
   
  Audio
   
  Amps:
  Pioneer SX-750
  Pioneer SX-300
  Those poor looking speaker:
  Pioneer CS-822
   
  Cans:
  Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohms
   
  Computer
   
  Mostly selfmodified huge ass case
  7TB of total storage
  4GB RAM
  Phenom something 2.2GHz Quadcore
  Geforce 9600GT
   
  Monitor
  iiyama Prolite E2407HDS
   
  Laptop
  Dell Inspiron 1545


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





zottelbeyer said:


> As im not earning any considerable money yet im bound to my parents vintage audio stuff, except for the cans i bought a while back.
> 
> 
> Audio
> ...


 

 While the placement is less than ideal, those speakers look pretty cool


----------



## zottelbeyer

Soon as i move to berlin somewhen next month ill try to find a somewhat more stereo way to place them 
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> While the placement is less than ideal, those speakers look pretty cool


----------



## onslotdos

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Seriously, that chair...
> 
> Where can I get one?


 

 You can get one Here:   http://www.overstock.com/Office-Supplies/Boss-Traditional-Black-Executive-Chair/5394127/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## Vitor Machado

Quote: 





onslotdos said:


> Here is my little setup:
> Adam A7x's
> M-Audio SBX10
> Denon AH-D7000
> ...


 

 Nice rig, [INSERT SUBJECT NAME HERE]!


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





onslotdos said:


> You can get one Here:   http://www.overstock.com/Office-Supplies/Boss-Traditional-Black-Executive-Chair/5394127/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


 

 Thanks, man!


----------



## Blisse

I think we went over this a while ago, but $350 for a chair is SOMEWHAT ridiculous.  Even if it lasts 50 years, that's seriously $300 that could go towards headphones! But it's probably the same as audiophilia. But man you're crazy, haha.


----------



## Somnambulist

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I think we went over this a while ago, but $350 for a chair is SOMEWHAT ridiculous.  Even if it lasts 50 years, that's seriously $300 that could go towards headphones! But it's probably the same as audiophilia. But man you're crazy, haha.


 


  Heh, see Herman Miller chairs, or if your pockets are really deep, the Eames chair. (O_o)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





vitor machado said:


> Nice rig, [INSERT SUBJECT NAME HERE]!


 


  Nice comment [SUBJECT NAME HERE]! You are a credit to [SUBJECT COMMUNITY HERE]!
   
  Personally, I think Herman MIller chairs are better. They may not look as sexy but they are what comfort strives to be. Though, I hear pretty good things about Humanscale chairs as well.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I think we went over this a while ago, but $350 for a chair is SOMEWHAT ridiculous.  Even if it lasts 50 years, that's seriously $300 that could go towards headphones! But it's probably the same as audiophilia. But man you're crazy, haha.


 


  My headphones will sound better with a great chair!
  I promise.


----------



## danne

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I think we went over this a while ago, but $350 for a chair is SOMEWHAT ridiculous.  Even if it lasts 50 years, that's seriously $300 that could go towards headphones! But it's probably the same as audiophilia. But man you're crazy, haha.


 


  Nono, ergonomics are far to underrated, the money I spent on the herman miller aeron is one of the best purchases I've done and my back agrees.


----------



## Syan25

Mine's from Ikea but an upgrade from the badly designed chair I used to sit on...


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





zottelbeyer said:


> As im not earning any considerable money yet im bound to my parents vintage audio stuff, except for the cans i bought a while back.
> 
> 
> Audio
> ...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

If $350 for a chair is ridiculous then never look at anything ergonomic. And I will go so far as to say that dollar for dollar a chair is a better investment than headphones. I know that's heresy at Head-fi but a $1,000 chair is going to last you as long as the $1,000 headphones, but the $1,000 chair will actually improve your health over the $200 chair.


----------



## Syan25

Totally agree with the above...backs are REAL important - take it from me - a sloucher - years of piano posture...not the best...


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> If $350 for a chair is ridiculous then never look at anything ergonomic. And I will go so far as to say that dollar for dollar a chair is a better investment than headphones. I know that's heresy at Head-fi but a $1,000 chair is going to last you as long as the $1,000 headphones, but the $1,000 chair will actually improve your health over the $200 chair.


 


  Nah. I don't sit in my chair properly in the first place. I don't think a good chair helps unless you sit on it well the right way. I change my position way too much.
   
  So yes, $350 for a chair would be ridiculous. Ergonomics are more of how you sit and less the cushioning. Cushioning helps, but not if you're not sitting in it properly in the first place. 
   
  Good music improve your sanity. I think that qualifies. 
   
  Maybe in 10 years. Who knows when I can afford it along with headphones.
   
   
  Also, I just realized, the hard plastic thing that goes ontop of your carpet so you can actually use a rolling desk chair is breaking for me. .
   
  Great, now I'm trying to make an effort to sit properly. Distracting me from gaming. 
   
  Someone got a link?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Actually, a good chair encourages you to sit properly. Also, people underestimate how much an uncomfortable chair causes them to change the way they sit. Just sayin'.


----------



## Rasmutte

I try to sit properly some hours a day in my $100 IKEA chair.


----------



## Syan25

me too - helps the back - helps the life...


----------



## muad

But that $100 chair is in actuality ergonomically better than some $1000 chairs like lazyboys etc. Assuming you were referring to the Poang, when I sit in it my back is in a completely neutral position!


----------



## Rasmutte

Okay, it was just $60, but it's like $100 in Sweden.
  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60163895


----------



## Somnambulist

Heh. I'm sitting in a Markus. Not going to be as good as an Aeron or whatever but for £110 you're not going to get anything better here.


----------



## muad

This thing will fix your back!


----------



## Tilpo

muad said:


> This thing will fix your back!



I have one of those downstairs in the living room. They are very comfy indeed, but we're talking office chairs here. That thing is far from practical behind a desk.


----------



## HesterDW

I have that ikea chair at home and this is my dorm. http://www.target.com/Myra-Mesh-Office-Chair-Chrome/dp/B000VPPMV6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid5&keywords=mesh%20office%20chair&fromGsearch=true&sr=1-3&qid=1311006451&rh=&searchRank=target104545&id=Myra%20Mesh%20Office%20Chair%20Chrome&node=1038576|1287991011&searchSize=30&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=1038576|1287991011&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0
   
  Mesh back chairs are extremely comfy and great for hot days...your back will never sweat.


----------



## monoethylene

Bedside rig..


----------



## pigmode

^ A family of blue circles. 
   
   
  I had a Herman Miller Aeron which was comfortable, then I gave it to my brother.


----------



## monoethylene




----------



## Omega17TheTrue

rasmutte said:


> Okay, it was just $60, but it's like $100 in Sweden.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60163895




I had this chair its worthless, the metal got bended and teared apart after few weeks.


----------



## Tilpo

I have this by the way
Is it comfy? Yes indeed.

But the best part is: I paid nothing for it, since I got it when the company where my mother works moved to another building. 
They had a lot of excess furniture, and the employees were free to take it home.

We also have Ikea VERNER and TORBJÖRN chairs at home, but they are nothing compared to this chair.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> I had this chair its worthless, the metal got bended and teared apart after few weeks.


 


  I've got mine for two years and I'm still going strong.


----------



## elbuzzard

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Bedside rig..


 

 CALL THE BOMB SQUAD!   HURT LOCKER!


----------



## mattering

Usher S520 + Mini Hi-Fi 6p13p Tube Amplifier


----------



## mattering

Usher S520 + Mini Hi-Fi 6p13p Tube Amplifier 
   
   
  FFFFUUUUU double posted DX


----------



## Tilpo

mattering said:


> Usher S520 + Mini Hi-Fi 6p13p Tube Amplifier



So many anime figures. Don't they cost a fortune?


----------



## Syan25

I'm on a Markus too. Seems fine to me...


----------



## elbuzzard

iphone shots of the most recent setup.
   

   
  work in progress-eternally.
  MBP>APOGEE duet>ATH-M50
  MBP>APOGEE duet>Audio GD compass(earth)>Sennheiser HD580
  MBP>APOGEE duet>SONIC IMPACT T-amp>PSB alpha B1
  MBP>APOGEE duet>SONIC IMPACT T-amp>Klipsch Heresy
   
  dance floor system:

   
  appleTV>Audio GD compass>JVC early 90's reciever>Klipsch KG4.2


----------



## Tilpo

I have that poster of the tree as well! It is awesome.
But even more so, where did you get that Hendrix drawing, it looks divine.


----------



## elbuzzard

thanks.  I may order the large print from National Geographic.  There is a Nat Geo documentary about the making of this photo and the redwoods in general. Fascinating.
  The Jimi drawing is a print i bought at a flea market from the artist maybe 10 years ago.  I also got a Bob Marley and a Jerry Garcia from him.  I lost those... On purpose


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





elbuzzard said:


> CALL THE BOMB SQUAD!   HURT LOCKER!


 


  That was the first thing I thought too


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Where'd you get the poster of the baby with "Born to be wild"? I like it!


----------



## tme110

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Heh. I'm sitting in a Markus. Not going to be as good as an Aeron or whatever but for £110 you're not going to get anything better here.


 

Somnambulist, Your avatar looks like something you'd get if you gave a monkey a camera for  a self portrait.


----------



## Somnambulist

Funnily enough....


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Funnily enough....


 

  
  I was wondering if he was joking or something...
   
  But yeah, the best part about that photo is everyone's like, "Look, monkey's smile, too!" not knowing that it's a sign of aggression and he's probably a little scared of this weird device that keeps making noises at him.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I was wondering if he was joking or something...
> 
> But yeah, the best part about that photo is everyone's like, "Look, monkey's smile, too!" not knowing that it's a sign of aggression and he's probably a little scared of this weird device that keeps making noises at him.


 
  This is why humans get attacked by animals. "oooooh its smiling"....then you get your face ripped off by a chimpanzee that can pick up a house and throw it at the sun.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yes, humans are one of (if not) the only animals that bare teeth for reasons other than aggression. Dogs do it as a sign of submission though, I think:





   
  Anyway, computers, rigs, etc.


----------



## neopac

Not really computer-rig but Ipad-livingroom-rig...
   

   
  should be viewed bigger...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/57250876@N03/5955251867/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Syan25

Very cool circuitry - but how does it sound?


----------



## neopac

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Very cool circuitry - but how does it sound?


 

 I´m very pleased with the way it sounds ... great for electronic musik, the EE DAC combined with the Ultrasone result in a huge and layered soundstage (impressive for a closed phone)... though i prefer the airy AKG for classical.


----------



## zottelbeyer

Wow. love your stream 
  Quote: 





neopac said:


> Not really computer-rig but Ipad-livingroom-rig...
> 
> [image]
> 
> ...


----------



## RuiCanela

Neopac I love your photos! WOW!


----------



## ccaian

Really messy, when i get rid of that old lenovo and get a new desk, i'll clean it up abit.


----------



## attenuated 3db

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Bedside rig..


 


  That Canadian-made DAC is definitely funky-looking.  If I had this at _my _bedside, it would look like life-support equipment - I need constant music *and *oxygen...


----------



## Syan25

Looks like something that ought to explode...


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





neopac said:


> should be viewed bigger...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57250876@N03/5955251867/in/photostream/lightbox/


 
   
  Is that Wien?
   
  Edit: Oh, yes it is, just saw a picture from the Danube Tower.


----------



## Tilpo

ccaian said:


> Really messy, when i get rid of that old lenovo and get a new desk, i'll clean it up abit.



We seem to be sharing the same mouse (Razer Naga) and almost the same keyboard (you have Razer Blackwidow Ultimate, I have regular)
You seem to have made the same mistake with regards to Razer headphones as well (they are crap)
Finally you also seem to have a Sapphire video card. 

We seem to think alike


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Looks like something that ought to explode...


 


  I bet if he carried that to the airport he would get arrested


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote: 





neopac said:


> Not really computer-rig but Ipad-livingroom-rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Look mom, exposed high voltage circuits...


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





monoethylene said:


> Bedside rig..


 

  I like the colors and tones, reminds me of hospital equipment. The rig has a look of 8th grade science fair too! I love it. Something to scare Moms with. "Are you sure that's safe, Jr.?"


----------



## Max598

My humble little rig. Sometimes I pretend I'm good at photography


----------



## monoethylene

Quote: 





attenuated 3db said:


> That Canadian-made DAC is definitely funky-looking.  If I had this at _my _bedside, it would look like life-support equipment - I need constant music *and *oxygen...


 


   


  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Looks like something that ought to explode...


 


   


  Quote: 





.sup said:


> I bet if he carried that to the airport he would get arrested


 


   


  Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I like the colors and tones, reminds me of hospital equipment. The rig has a look of 8th grade science fair too! I love it. Something to scare Moms with. "Are you sure that's safe, Jr.?"


 

 Thanks for your comments 
   
  So far it works perfectly and hasnt exploded up to now. Lets see what it will do after the weekend  Actually, later this year I maybe will get the Hat Peed to complete the rig and to drive completely crazy..


----------



## ilikepooters

Inside that tiny little PC is an Intel i7 875K cooled by an Antec Kuhler 620 (yes it fits!) and clocked to 4.13Ghz and graphics card is a Radeon 6970 (that fits too! )
  everything else pretty orgdinary, 8GB DDR3 and 120GB SSD, using on-board sound atm but i'm planning on getting a USB DAC. Ignore the headphones i got some Denon D7000's coming today.
   
  Oh and 42" Plasma for a PC monitor lol


----------



## Tilpo

ilikepooters said:


> ...using on-board sound atm but i'm planning on getting a USB DAC. Ignore the headphones i got some Denon D7000's coming today.




Definitely get a DAC if you are using those cans. But what amp are you using?


----------



## Tilpo

Accidental double post.


----------



## deadhead12

Quote: 





max598 said:


> My humble little rig. Sometimes I pretend I'm good at photography


 

 I like your headphone stand!


----------



## Max598

Haha thanks I'm working on a wooden one right now so in the meantime I just use legos! It works also because when I add cds to my desk I just add another layer of bricks to the stand


----------



## ilikepooters

New addition...
   

  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Definitely get a DAC if you are using those cans. But what amp are you using?


 


  Got Amp and DAC coming tomorrow, FiiO E9 + E7 combo.
   

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier-Dock/dp/B004M172FY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311285298&sr=8-1


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

tilpo said:


> Definitely get a DAC if you are using those cans. But what amp are you using?




He already have one in his computer... :rolleyes: 
ps: I know you meant dedicated external DAC but this is so misleading for newcomers.


----------



## HesterDW

They'll really open up tomorrow. Congrats. 
  
  Quote: 





ilikepooters said:


> New addition...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Syan25

Enjoy your new audio experience!


----------



## jtaylor991

I was thinking the same thing.
  
  Quote: 





bloodoath said:


> Look mom, exposed high voltage circuits...


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





max598 said:


> My humble little rig. Sometimes I pretend I'm good at photography


 

 I love this photo


----------



## Tilpo

omega17thetrue said:


> tilpo said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely get a DAC if you are using those cans. But what amp are you using?
> ...



I refuse to call Realtek chipsets a DAC.
They are not 'converters'; they are digital to analog noise emitters.


----------



## ilikepooters

Final addition, sounds sublime now  now i just need 200 hours or so of burn in.


----------



## Tilpo

ilikepooters said:


> Final addition, sounds sublime now  now i just need 200 hours or so of burn in.




In my opinion burn in is unnecessary. You might start to hear some differences after a time, but that's usually just the fact that your getting used to the sound signature.
Otherwise most burn-in happens in an extremely short amount of time, almost always in the factory it self .

I think burn in with solid state amps is just a waste of electricity.


----------



## ilikepooters

Sorry i meant burning in the headphones, i need to start being more specific on here lol


----------



## Tilpo

ilikepooters said:


> Sorry i meant burning in the headphones, i need to start being more specific on here lol



In my opinion still useless. If I were you I'd do the burn in while the cans are sitting on your head, saves electricity.


----------



## Syan25

Without space - I am lacking the elegance of others - but I have my amps and the phones are on the left in the book shelves - HD600 and DT 880(600 ohms)...Amps: for listening: Ray Samuels HR-2 and for music editing: MOTU Audio Interface Hybrid mk3 II. The DAC is the Yulong D100 via optical. I also have an X-fi Titanium sound card Champion Series...My speakers are Altec Lansing 5.1 but they are not very good...


----------



## Tsuyosa Eternal

Well im still running this setup.
   

   
  Bit instead of using these

   
  I now have this

   
  I also changed the monitor cables from these

   
  To these

   

   

   




   
  Next is certainly a headphone upgrade, been listening to the 240 Studio's for a few years now and i think its time for an upgrade.


----------



## Tilpo

tsuyosa eternal said:


> Next is certainly a headphone upgrade, been listening to the 240 Studio's for a few years now and i think its time for an upgrade.




I wonder, what were your reasons for changing the cables. 
Now they do look excellent, btw. Personally I hardly ever look at cables, so I'm fine with rubber.


----------



## Tetsuma

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Without space - I am lacking the elegance of others - but I have my amps and the phones are on the left in the book shelves - HD600 and DT 880(600 ohms)...Amps: for listening: Ray Samuels HR-2 and for music editing: MOTU Audio Interface Hybrid mk3 II. The DAC is the Yulong D100 via optical. I also have an X-fi Titanium sound card Champion Series...My speakers are Altec Lansing 5.1 but they are not very good...


 


  Where do you sit down?
  Can you even sit down there?


----------



## markkr

Im looking for a new computer case, which one is that?
   
  Thanks
  
  Quote: 





ilikepooters said:


> Inside that tiny little PC is an Intel i7 875K cooled by an Antec Kuhler 620 (yes it fits!) and clocked to 4.13Ghz and graphics card is a Radeon 6970 (that fits too! )
> everything else pretty orgdinary, 8GB DDR3 and 120GB SSD, using on-board sound atm but i'm planning on getting a USB DAC. Ignore the headphones i got some Denon D7000's coming today.
> 
> Oh and 42" Plasma for a PC monitor lol


----------



## Syan25

I have an IKEA chair - and there is plenty of room to sit down but I cant put my legs under the table...it is a difficult space but I make it work ... 
   
  The stupid interior design team - made a real lousy work station with out cable holes of a table big enough...it is really not very good...
  Quote: 





tetsuma said:


> Where do you sit down?
> Can you even sit down there?


----------



## Tsuyosa Eternal

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I wonder, what were your reasons for changing the cables.
> Now they do look excellent, btw. Personally I hardly ever look at cables, so I'm fine with rubber.


 


  I think it mainly about the fit and finish of the system, the 3.5mm to twin XLR was was DIY can cost less than $20 to make, as for the JIB reference XLR cables i managed to get both for very cheap, in fact i probably could not have made similar cables for what i paid for them.
   
  At risk of starting a large debate that does not belong here i can hear differences between these cables and the cheap generic cables that were there before them


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I have an IKEA chair - and there is plenty of room to sit down but I cant put my legs under the table...it is a difficult space but I make it work ...
> 
> The stupid interior design team - made a real lousy *work station with out cable holes* of a table big enough...it is really not very good...


 

 Attach a hole saw or even a large paddle bit to a drill, problem solved


----------



## Syan25

I am renting this apartment so any permanent changes will probably aggravate the landlord. So it has to be this way...I guess whoever designed this - intended it for laptops...


----------



## ilikepooters

Quote: 





markkr said:


> Im looking for a new computer case, which one is that?
> 
> Thanks


 
   
  Silverstone SG07B
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverstone-SST-SG07B-Schwarz-600W-Netzteil-mini-ITX/dp/B003SXT020/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1311405539&sr=1-1
   
  That's my review on amazon, ignore the 3 star rating i gave it's a great little case.
   
  *edit* some pics


----------



## Tilpo

Looks small. Are you sure you're not forfeiting airflow for it's small form factor?


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I am renting this apartment so any permanent changes will probably aggravate the landlord. So it has to be this way...I guess whoever designed this - intended it for laptops...


 
   
  Perhaps if you planned it out with the right bushing and countersunk the flange he would allow it:


----------



## HesterDW

Was not expecting that video card to be in there.


----------



## Draygonn

Those SG07s are amazing cases.

Here is my ATCS 840 rig. DT880/600s, E9, Steelseries 6Gv2 and Xai, Buttkicker, U2711 and AW2310 120Hz.


----------



## Syan25

U must have done that wallpaper yourself


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> U must have done that wallpaper yourself


 


http://www.headfonia.com/old-school-trio-akg-k701-beyer-dt880-sennheiser-hd650/


----------



## Blisse

Amazing case! I'll have to consider it in the future.
   
  But I have to agree, all Silverstone cases look amazing. It's like Lian-Li though. Way out of my budget, though Silverstone has more features.
   
  The really sleek look of the Fractal Design R3 and now the Bitfenix Shinobi are still my favourites though.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Fractal Designs, Lian-Li and (to a lesser degree in my opinion) Silverstone make beautiful cases. They are the only PC companies who make third-party cases that I think come anywhere as close to having the aesthetic poise of a Mac case.
   
  Which is why I'll be using a Fractal Designs case for my NAS.


----------



## Blisse

INot trying to offend anyone, but imagine having an Antec 900 in an office, or even a Cooler Master HF912. Even if it had the best parts in the world in them, it's still a bit ridiculous. What I love with Silverstone is that they've combined stylish and professional. Most of them wouldn't look out of place in an office. Apple does it best though, even if it comes at quite a premium. However, I enjoy having more options with a custom case.
   
  That Cooler Master ATCS 840 is no slouch either, and that set up looks amazing Draygonn.
  I love brushed aluminum or matte black finishing in a no frills rectangle.


----------



## Syan25

Nice article and nice pic
  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> http://www.headfonia.com/old-school-trio-akg-k701-beyer-dt880-sennheiser-hd650/


----------



## AudioRook

Agree with Syan25. Awesome review/pic.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





markkr said:


> Im looking for a new computer case, which one is that?
> 
> Thanks


 

  
  That would one of the silverstones, probably the largest sg07b . Very sexy looking
   
  edit: never mind, some one already answered.


----------



## drez

Fractal R3 is a nice case - very good acoustic design - looks very smart too.
   
this review was very favorable.  Should do well with some quieter fans


----------



## markkr

Sweet. Thank You!!
  
  Quote: 





ilikepooters said:


> Silverstone SG07B
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverstone-SST-SG07B-Schwarz-600W-Netzteil-mini-ITX/dp/B003SXT020/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1311405539&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


----------



## Fraiz

Apologies for the image quality.....
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  And the quality of the set up.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





fraiz said:


> Apologies for the image quality.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If you enjoy it who cares?!


----------



## ilikepooters

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Looks small. Are you sure you're not forfeiting airflow for it's small form factor?


 

 That small CPU cooler was struggling with the 875K chip when overclocked, but i managed to cram an Antec Kuhler in there much like the guy in this link...
http://hothardware.com/cs/forums/p/54561/391218.aspx#391218
   
  Now running at 4.33Ghz and doesn't get too hot, pumps out alot of heat when gaming but the airflow is good.
   

  
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Was not expecting that video card to be in there.


 

 Because of the small case? or just expecting a nice sound card instead?


----------



## rrahman

Finally have something worth contributing...


----------



## Squa7ch

Why the hell do you need 24GB of RAM?  lol, just saying.


----------



## audioser

And 2 80gb hard drives?


----------



## rrahman

Well, RAM is cheap and I didn wanna buy 12gb now and then 12 later and have two diff types...
   
  Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> Why the hell do you need 24GB of RAM?  lol, just saying.


 


  I have never thrown away a hard drive...  On my desk I got 2 Tb externals too
   
  Quote: 





audioser said:


> And 2 80gb hard drives?


----------



## audioser

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> I have never thrown away a hard drive...  On my desk I got 2 Tb externals too


 


  Fair 'nuff. I just thought it was a bit unusual in such a specced up computer!


----------



## Fraiz

Wow! That baby must really run! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   
  Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Finally have something worth contributing...


----------



## Fraiz

Very true indeed.
   
  I really enjoy the set up and the small speakers at foot level make really nice subwoofers which work well with the mids and highs produced by the large ones.
  
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> If you enjoy it who cares?!


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Finally have something worth contributing...


 

  Wow! I've never seen an LCD-2 look so tiny - that black monitor's huge.
  Enjoy.


----------



## Twinster

Are those candles the Hi-Fi version?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Finally have something worth contributing...


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Finally have something worth contributing...


 

  
  i7, SSD, GTX 470 and 24GB ram? Thats a **** nice video editing rig you got there


----------



## jtaylor991

Why a 55 in and a 32 in screen from <5ft away??


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

I suppose this qualifies as a computer rig....
   
  Dedicated music hard drive > Modwright Transporter > WooAudio WA6 > Sennheiser HD600


----------



## niotio910

What kind of Denon that is hung on the wall? How do use the Denon and the HD600 together?
  
  Quote: 





case sensitive said:


> I suppose this qualifies as a computer rig....
> 
> Dedicated music hard drive > Modwright Transporter > WooAudio WA6 > Sennheiser HD600


----------



## rrahman

I can't give you a good reason for this.  
   
  But its the same reason I own two 1000+ dollar headphones
   
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Why a 55 in and a 32 in screen from <5ft away??


----------



## jtaylor991

Just for the hell of it? XD. I think it would be awesome except the 55in at least, not necessarily the 3in, would be larger than my field of vision and I couldnt see the whole thing that close at once.
  
  Quote: 





rrahman said:


> I can't give you a good reason for this.
> 
> But its the same reason I own two 1000+ dollar headphones


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I'm sure everyone here knows the old saying more monitors are more efficient, right? The guy who did that study has been going around saying, "No, that's not what I said. I said 'more desktop space' makes you more efficient." Single, bigger screen is supposed to be better than two smaller ones.
   
  Apparently, the sweet spot is a 27" screen running 2,560 px wide (and 1,600 px or 1,440 px depending on 16:10 or 16:9). I've worked with two 22" monitors before and I have to agree, I prefer my single 27" screen.
   
  That being said, it's not quite big enough to watch movies on so at some point I will ned a TV somewhere in my apartment.


----------



## rrahman

Sweet spot ain't 27 for me.  I'd have three 55 inch tvs if I could.  54 inches away from my screens, doesn't even get half of my field of vision.  I would need like a 100 inch screen (or bigger) to cover my entire field of vision.
   
  Also, the desktop space is what im after.  My 55 incher runs at 1080p, givin me at 1920x1080 and my 32 incher runs at 1080i which is something like 1300x760ish
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm sure everyone here knows the old saying more monitors are more efficient, right? The guy who did that study has been going around saying, "No, that's not what I said. I said 'more desktop space' makes you more efficient." Single, bigger screen is supposed to be better than two smaller ones.
> 
> Apparently, the sweet spot is a 27" screen running 2,560 px wide (and 1,600 px or 1,440 px depending on 16:10 or 16:9). I've worked with two 22" monitors before and I have to agree, I prefer my single 27" screen.
> 
> That being said, it's not quite big enough to watch movies on so at some point I will ned a TV somewhere in my apartment.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I'm sure everyone here knows the old saying more monitors are more efficient, right? The guy who did that study has been going around saying, "No, that's not what I said. I said 'more desktop space' makes you more efficient." Single, bigger screen is supposed to be better than two smaller ones.
> 
> Apparently, the sweet spot is a 27" screen running 2,560 px wide (and 1,600 px or 1,440 px depending on 16:10 or 16:9). I've worked with two 22" monitors before and I have to agree, I prefer my single 27" screen.
> 
> That being said, it's not quite big enough to watch movies on so at some point I will ned a TV somewhere in my apartment.


 

 More desktop space! I really wish they 16:10 monitors weren't dying or had less of a price premium. I love HD and 1080p is fine for my TV where I watch from over 6' away. My monitor is primarily for working, not tv watching. When I'm less than 2' away pixel density matters. More pixels, more 16:10, more desktop space!


----------



## jtaylor991

1080i and 1080p are both the same native resolution of 1920x1080, but the i and p show the difference between how they are loaded onto the screen. I know "i" is interlaced and I forgot p.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> More desktop space! I really wish they 16:10 monitors weren't dying or had less of a price premium. I love HD and 1080p is fine for my TV where I watch from over 6' away. My monitor is primarily for working, not tv watching. When I'm less than 2' away pixel density matters. More pixels, more 16:10, more desktop space!


 

  
  Unfortunately, the actual computer ratio that is 16:10 is being pushed more or less exclusively to the professional market, while the masses are being left with the (very much so) television format that's so useless for computer usage. And from the moment there are 21:9 TV sets being pushed to the masses, my faith on the soon to be present certainly isn't any good.
   
  Oh, and square ratios are still to be considered, and far more useful than wide-very wide-ultra wide-screen ratios.
   
  i is for interlaced and p is for progressive.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





roller said:


> Unfortunately, the actual computer ratio that is 16:10 is being pushed more or less exclusively to the professional market, while the masses are being left with the (very much so) television format that's so useless for computer usage. And from the moment there are 21:9 TV sets being pushed to the masses, my faith on the soon to be present certainly isn't any good.
> 
> Oh, and square ratios are still to be considered, and far more useful than wide-very wide-ultra wide-screen ratios.
> 
> i is for interlaced and p is for progressive.


 

 Yeah, I actually still use a 20" 1600x1200 monitor. At 24" 1900x1200 it's debatable if that is an upgrade. I really have to go to 27" super resolutions, but that's also super expensive.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

1080i is interlaced (alternating lines) and 1080p is progressive (all lines). Easiest way to think about it is a 1080i feed is sort of like a 540p feed that alternates updating odd then even rows every frame. 1080p updates every row every frame.
   
  As for 16:9 vs. 16:10, 16:9 is actually a more standard ratio for movies that's been adopted for TV. Yes, there are other standards but 16:9 is the most common. As for space difference, at a 27" screen such as mine, if it was 16:10 instead of 16:9 I would have an additional 160 pixels at the bottom. On top of the 1,440 pixels currently making up the height of my screen. That's practically nothing. The difference is negligible, in my experience. The only times I would notice the difference is with black-banding you'd get with 16:9 movies watched on a 16:10 screen. Beyond that? Wouldn't notice, especially on larger screens. In fact, on larger screens I think having a wider format is more handy, but that may just be me.
   
  As for 27" being the sweet spot, that was the average and not for individual uses. I know movie editors who couldn't do less than three large screens. This was more for the common user.
   
  I would say that the standard 4:3 ratio is more useful in smaller formats because of the lack of vertical height in widescreen. It's why the iPad isn't actually a widescreen format. By the way, many android tablets use the 3:2 standard which is sort of a middle ground between 16:9 and 4:3. Personally, I think that's a great ratio for smaller screens. It's what the iPhone uses as well.


----------



## Roller

Well, DougofTheAbaci, for me the difference is far from negligible. While movies do benefit from width, computers benefit far more from height.
   
  But different people have different tastes.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Can you give me an example? Most apps are designed for wide-screen now and those that aren't tend to be text-based. If you have a larger screen, the height isn't nearly a problem.


----------



## grokit

Get a 30" 2560 x 1600 16:10 and be done with it, single monitor config ftw you'll never look back


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> Why the hell do you need 24GB of RAM?  lol, just saying.


 

 Why the hell not?


----------



## Syan25

Agreed - why not have alot of RAM - it can't be a bad thing if done right


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> Why the hell do you need 24GB of RAM?  lol, just saying.


 

  
  The rig is designed to be a high end video editing machine. The GTX470 is the most powerful geforce GPU that supports Adobe's GPU acceleration engine (mercury). Thought I'd just point this out because no one seems to have cared enough to answer yet.


----------



## rrahman

Actually, I am much less educated about my computer.  I just went for the most bang for buck components I could find and built it, while it might be great for video editing I don't do any of that...  
   
  My videocard only gets its chance to flex its muscle playing computer games which i don't even do that often
   
  I think total cost (not including screens) was around 1350ish 5 months ago if you can believe it
  
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> The rig is designed to be a high end video editing machine. The GTX470 is the most powerful geforce GPU that supports Adobe's GPU acceleration engine (mercury). Thought I'd just point this out because no one seems to have cared enough to answer yet.


----------



## HesterDW

Well now that rrahman knows what his computer was built for....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> The rig is designed to be a high end video editing machine. The GTX470 is the most powerful geforce GPU that supports Adobe's GPU acceleration engine (mercury). Thought I'd just point this out because no one seems to have cared enough to answer yet.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> The rig is designed to be a high end video editing machine. The GTX470 is the most powerful geforce GPU that supports Adobe's GPU acceleration engine (mercury). Thought I'd just point this out because no one seems to have cared enough to answer yet.


 


  You do realize that the most powerful Geforce GPU that supports Mercury engine is the GTX 580, rather ahead of the GTX 470, which by itself is no slouch.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

Quote: 





niotio910 said:


> What kind of Denon that is hung on the wall? How do use the Denon and the HD600 together?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the D5000. Typically I'll have my Beta22 balanced amp on the rack.....and using the HD600 with it, and the Denon with the Woo. I just moved and haven't unpacked the Beta yet.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





roller said:


> You do realize that the most powerful Geforce GPU that supports Mercury engine is the GTX 580, rather ahead of the GTX 470, which by itself is no slouch.


 

 Really? Its been a while since I last checked the supported list


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Really? Its been a while since I last checked the supported list


 

  
  Ah, ok  I did notice that following the Geforce GPU supported models list, the GTX 470 was the highest model supported, and while I haven't checked on their forums, I assume support for the GTX 570 and 580 was added recently (the only Geforce models supported higher than the GTX 470).


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





roller said:


> Ah, ok  I did notice that following the Geforce GPU supported models list, the GTX 470 was the highest model supported, and while I haven't checked on their forums, I assume support for the GTX 570 and 580 was added recently (the only Geforce models supported higher than the GTX 470).


 

 Actually it is said that by altering some file one can add support for most CUDA based GPU


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Actually it is said that by altering some file one can add support for most CUDA based GPU


 


  I haven't heard of that, but it certainly makes sense, given that virtually all hardware flags are present, and palpable differences would lie only in the performance of GPU reliant operations. Still, I would avoid using low end GPUs for such tasks, while anything midrange and up is perfectly suitable.


----------



## rrahman

lol
   
  Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Well now that rrahman knows what his computer was built for....


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Well, RAM is cheap and I didn wanna buy 12gb now and then 12 later and have two diff types...


 

 What OS are you running?
  I mean, are you using a 64 bit system?


----------



## rrahman

Ofc, windows 7 64 bit... 32bit OS's only use up to 4gb ram i think
  
  Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> What OS are you running?
> I mean, are you using a 64 bit system?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rrahman said:


> Ofc, windows 7 64 bit... 32bit OS's only use up to 4gb ram i think


 

  
  For the amount of memory the computer has installed, 64bits OSes is the only option. If it had borderline memory amount, a 32bits OS could be used, as the memory limit could be extended a bit, still this isn't a recommended procedure.


----------



## zeron

my modest rig


----------



## JIGF




----------



## fengtard

My humble computer setup-


  Sony Vaio Z(2010) > GoVibe DAC > Denon RCD-N7 > Tannoy Mercury V1
                                                    > Sennheiser HD238 / JH16
   
  while we're at it.. i'm actually looking for a suitable DAC (just the DAC itself, no amps or bells/whistles). any suggestions? 
   
  Cheers,
  Stanley.C


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Quote: 





crazy*carl said:


> My new audio rig


 

  

 Hay there. Im really new to all this audiophile stuff. Really began looking for an external sound card for my laptop. Ended up with a Creative Sound Blaster. Being my first proper sound card i thought it was ok, but now im hearing distortions and picking up a lot of interference from external sources eg. fridge compressors a room away.
  Im using Audio Technica ATH-AD700's which i also think are great as a newbie to it all. Although the cans lack bass hugely. But after only a few short weeks im ready to step up!  After Hours and hours of trolling websites i have decided i want Red Wine Audio lol but i know that not going to happen. So now i see your pic and research HiFiman EF2 and yep thats me to a T. The question i have is regarding power source. Dose the EF2 come with one or do i need to purchase one separately and if so what would be recommended? Im also looking at some Sennheiser HD 650's. Or what would other peoples recommendations be?


----------



## Nom de Plume

fengtard said:


> My humble computer setup-
> 
> 
> while we're at it.. i'm actually looking for a suitable DAC (just the DAC itself, no amps or bells/whistles). any suggestions?
> ...


 

 Schiit Audio recently released a new DAC (Bifrost) which fetches 350USD - 450USD if you want USB. Haute Schiit


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Clevo P170HMx ([size=x-small]i7-2720QM[/size], [size=x-small]GTX 485M, 16GB DDR3, Corsair Force 3 120gb primary, 750gb secondary)[/size]
  Audio Technica ATH-A700
  Creative Sound Blaster
  As i said in a thread just above im looking at the HiFiMan EF2 and an upgraded pair of headphones. Am after info on the power supply the EF2 requires and some suggestions on headphone choice.


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





fengtard said:


> My humble computer setup-
> 
> Sony Vaio Z(2010) > GoVibe DAC > Denon RCD-N7 > Tannoy Mercury V1
> > Sennheiser HD238 / JH16
> ...


 


  I've heard nothing but good things about the music streamer II/+ if you are just looking for USB input. And i really did enjoy the Streamer Pro while i had it.
   
  The DACport LX is another one of those USB-only-input DACs newly available in the market now. I'm using the DACport which comes with a built-in headphone amplifier and i'm really enjoying it too. Some say it's the ultimate portable rig but for me, it is my only home rig as well.


----------



## Twinster

I'm also a owner of the Dacport DAC/Amp and well worth the extra $50 for the amplifier section (compare to LX version).  You can still use it as a pre-amp only feeding another amplifier if you want. 
  
  Quote: 





crumpler said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the music streamer II/+ if you are just looking for USB input. And i really did enjoy the Streamer Pro while i had it.
> 
> The DACport LX is another one of those USB-only-input DACs newly available in the market now. I'm using the DACport which comes with a built-in headphone amplifier and i'm really enjoying it too. Some say it's the ultimate portable rig but for me, it is my only home rig as well.


----------



## tool462

Desk setup:
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/Full1.jpg
   
  Nothing fancy for audio, NuForce uDac and Grado SR60i's but audio is my next money pit I have discovered.
   
  PC itself:
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/Side1.jpg


----------



## darkmess

I was hoping that your PC picture could be even smaller than 100x100.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





darkmess said:


> I was hoping that your PC picture could be even smaller than 100x100.


 


  Why? So you could use it as a wallpaper?


----------



## zoqi

My humble little gaming rig.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





zoqi said:


> My humble little gaming rig.


 


  What keyboard is that?


----------



## zoqi

Thats the Logitech G110


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





darkmess said:


> I was hoping that your PC picture could be even smaller than 100x100.


 


  Here is proper link, I didn't realise this forum wouldn't allow usage of the normal  tags or thumbnail tags.
   
  [url=http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/Side1.jpg]http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/Side1.jpg[/url]
   
  [url=http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/FrontAngle1.jpg]http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/FrontAngle1.jpg[/url]


----------



## elbuzzard

nice bong in there tool.


----------



## ashishkushwaha

Computer/Desktop part of the entire RIG. This machine also drives the HTPC/speaker setup that i posted in the other thread (high-end audio one).


----------



## DoYouRight

nice eyes elbuzzard haha.


----------



## roliiii

Quote: 





zoqi said:


> My humble little gaming rig.


 

 What amplifier is that? Muse M15? How good stuff? Is it enough for this big speaker?


----------



## zoqi

A Muse M15 TA2024. It's ok for the price, nothing special. 
  It does drive my Wharfedale 9.1s on medium volume, but not much more than that. Consider I paid about £15, well worth it for some bookshelf speakers. (Beats most PC speaker setup anyways).
  At the moment I am using my Sony AVr to power the speakers and the Fiio has been replaced with a Quattro Dac.


----------



## roliiii

Do you think MUSE M21 EX TA2021 is enough in a little room with similar speakers? I don't have much space... 

 Or Is it a better choice for a low price?


----------



## FullCircle

My rig:


----------



## jtaylor991

Nice! Where did you get the wood (design) for them?
  
  Quote: 





fullcircle said:


> My rig:


----------



## Citan

Do you really need to quote the pic?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Your rig is pretty awesome.


----------



## jtaylor991

I guess not, sorry.


----------



## FullCircle

That is not a decal, that is wood
   
  The wood is Amboyna Burl and the other wood is acually cross grain cut bamboo (technically a grass not a wood)
   
  I made them myself.


----------



## IPodPJ

Technically this is a computer rig since I use Squeezebox Server to stream to my Transporter, and my computer is to the left of the audio rack.
  Click to enlarge.  Picture is a little over exposed because I didn't want to use a flash and get reflections, and don't have adequate lighting.
  I also have some M-Audio BX5a Deluxe active monitors but rarely use them.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





fullcircle said:


> That is not a decal, that is wood
> 
> The wood is Amboyna Burl and the other wood is acually cross grain cut bamboo (technically a grass not a wood)
> 
> I made them myself.


 

 Wow, nice job!


----------



## HesterDW

What case is this? It's gawgeous.
  
  Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Here is proper link, I didn't realise this forum wouldn't allow usage of the normal  tags or thumbnail tags.
> 
> [url=http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/Side1.jpg]http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q179/tool_462/Side1.jpg[/url]
> 
> ...


----------



## Forte

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> What case is this? It's gawgeous.


 

 It looks like one of the MountainMods cases, probably the Pinnacle.


----------



## HesterDW

I think you're right. Thanks!


----------



## bsbear

My setup : Asus Gaming Laptop 15 inch. 1920x1080  Part of the g50x series. (from newegg)
  Bose soundock, original.
  Ipod touch 3rd gen.
  My iphone 4.
   
  BRAND NEW: Sennheiser 598's just got in mail. Waiting on my stand to come.
  And macbook pro 13 inch for school work.
  I think its pretty solid.
   
  Oh and a brand new Samson Go Mic, which is ******* amazing.
   
   
  Not in picture: my steelseries headset (Siberia v2)


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 


 here is a picture of my old pc that i gave to my brother about a month ago, notice the keyboard, mouse and monitor compared to Aaron's

  funny little coincidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  anyway here is my set up

  Asus G53s
 Yulong U100 dac/ headphone amp
 ATH-m50s

 Bose Interaudio 2000 speakers
 Sansui RZ-1900
   nothing special, but i did get the speakers and amp for free


----------



## trog

Moi humble (but cute) Polk Audio M3 Monitor Series 2 bookshelfs + Lepai Tripath TA2020 amp + Fiio E7+L7 USB DAC/Headphone Amp set up


----------



## J.Pocalypse

How do you like that U100 with the M50s? I'm looking for some kind of upgrade from my uDAC-1.
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kaneman890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yulong U100 dac/ headphone amp
> ATH-m50s


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> What case is this? It's gawgeous.


 


   


  Quote: 





forte said:


> It looks like one of the MountainMods cases, probably the Pinnacle.


 


 Yep.  Mountain Mods Pinnacle 24.  Best part of it is the MNPCTech radiator grills, made of a solid chunk of aluminum, awesome quality.
   
  At the time, it was probably the only case that could hold a quad rad + a triple rad easily, now there are some other options and I think the new CaseLabs cases or the LittleDevil case are more refined options.


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> How do you like that U100 with the M50s? I'm looking for some kind of upgrade from my uDAC-1.


 


  i love it, it was a huge step up over the on board audio in my older pc and my new laptop, although i think the yulong is capable of putting out way more power than m50's need but that's not in any way a bad thing, just that it has alot more to offer if you have higher impedance headphones, like HD600's (which im getting next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LETE

I wish I could post a picture of my setup. I'm away on business for a few months and I miss it so much. I call it my mezmatron.


----------



## WarriorSl

Stanton T.52 > Cheap phono pre-amp/mixer (TCC TC-760 on it's way) > Bravo Audio Tube Amp
  PS3 > PC (Avermedia HD-DVR, trying to find a way to plug my PS3 direct to my uDAC-2, but PS3 have only Toslink output, no SPDIF ) > uDAC-2 > Bravo Audio Tube Amp
  Bravo Audio Tube Amp > Sennheiser HD428 (DT880/600 on it's way)
   

   
  Stanton T.52, awesome turntable 
   

   
  My IEMs, RE0 and ATH CK-52 (needs recable, cable broken near the plug), I'm using only the RE0 when I'm on the go to my job with my Sansa Clip


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I'm planning to get a Music Streamer II for myself. How are you doing with it? Any huge sound improvement from a onboard sound card?
  
  Quote: 





max598 said:


> My humble little rig. Sometimes I pretend I'm good at photography


----------



## ProcessJunkie

A mug AND a Dwight bobblehead? You sir, are the winner.
  
  Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


>


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> A mug AND a Dwight bobblehead? You sir, are the winner.


 
  but that mousepad needs to be replaced. Look how curvy it is


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I use a craft paper envelope and some glue and make myself a new mousepad whenever the current one is messed up.
  
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> but that mousepad needs to be replaced. Look how curvy it is


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I don't use a mousepad. At all. I spent money on a cheap one, I spent money on a high-end gaming one... My mouse actually tracks better on my desk. The only reason I could consider putting in a mouse pad again is because my desk has worn a little where my mouse goes but it's a cheap Ikea desk so I don't expect much.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I don't use a mousepad. At all. I spent money on a cheap one, I spent money on a high-end gaming one... My mouse actually tracks better on my desk. The only reason I could consider putting in a mouse pad again is because my desk has worn a little where my mouse goes but it's a cheap Ikea desk so I don't expect much.


 


  That's exactly why I use one. My desk has lost some colour due to not having a mousepad


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





warriorsl said:


> Stanton T.52 > Cheap phono pre-amp/mixer (TCC TC-760 on it's way) > Bravo Audio Tube Amp
> PS3 > PC (Avermedia HD-DVR, trying to find a way to plug my PS3 direct to my uDAC-2, but PS3 have only Toslink output, no SPDIF ) > uDAC-2 > Bravo Audio Tube Amp
> Bravo Audio Tube Amp > Sennheiser HD428 (DT880/600 on it's way)


 

 I hate to say it, but I would be surprised if the TC-760 is any better than what you are using now. I had one of their phono amps and found it to be noisy.

  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I don't use a mousepad. At all. I spent money on a cheap one, I spent money on a high-end gaming one... My mouse actually tracks better on my desk. The only reason I could consider putting in a mouse pad again is because my desk has worn a little where my mouse goes but it's a cheap Ikea desk so I don't expect much.


 


 I don't use a mousepad either


----------



## WarriorSl

wow, people say that is the perfect budget phono pre amp, maybe was your cables?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I loath those things... So much...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





warriorsl said:


> wow, people say that is the perfect budget phono pre amp, maybe was your cables?


 

 Definitely not. I didn't have any problems with its replacement at all, it is dead silent and quite dynamic:
   
 
   
  But it cost a good bit more, and doesn't do MC carts. It does have quite a few output options that I find handy.


----------



## WarriorSl

I'm gonna be ****ed if it may have noise =S


----------



## grokit

Well I did have a different model, I purposely got a model without a volume knob as I didn't want any noise but it didn't work out that way for me. Anyways I hope you don't have the same issues I had with mine, it was a TC-750:
   
  http://www.amazon.com/TC-750-BLACK-Audiophile-Phono-Preamplifier/dp/B000A36LQ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1313155966&sr=1-1
   
  I may have just gotten a bad one, the reviews are good for the most part but my experience was more like the two bad reviews. I quickly re-sold it on Amazon and the buyer tried to change his mind after he paid but I had already sent it and didn't hear back.


----------



## WarriorSl

that's sad ):
  I wish mine don't come with any kind of noise, I'm changing my generic one just because of a loud noise it makes ):


----------



## grokit

Well there's a LOT of good reviews on that Amazon page, so think positive! Didn't mean to bum you out.


----------



## faroqui

I don't have my laptop hooked up in this picture, but I have a laptop stand I put behind the table. I'm hoping to get some studio monitors soon and maybe even run dual LCDs. Also looking to get a projector soon to use as a TV lol


----------



## log0

First pic is my iMac 27" with a side Asus 24" monitor. To the left of the iMac is my headphone amp, a vintage Luxman R-1120 receiver with the Playstation SCPH-1001 hooked up. Also, a pair of LCD-2s on the desk. Second picture is below my desk, an Audio GD Ditgital Interface with power supply connected to an Audio-GD Reference One DAC.
   
  Very enjoyable rig


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Omg a PSone.
   
  EDIT:

 Do you actually use the psone to play the cds? ****, that's cool.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> Omg a PSone.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Do you actually use the psone to play the cds? ****, that's cool.


 

  
  Please, that's a PSX, the full fledged original Playstation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (not to be mistaken with the home entertainment version of the PS2)


----------



## WarriorSl

OMG AN AUDIOPHILE PS1!!!111
   
  Haha, is it good dude?


----------



## log0

Yes, it's absolutely fantastic. The mids are extremely liquid, very smooth analog sound. I definitely recommend it to anyone who needs a CD player, give it a try first, its only $30 on eBay. Maybe even cheaper. I got a lot of heat when I wrote in the Audio-GD Digital Interface thread because I posted that I preferred the sound out of my PS1 than my DI + Reference One DAC. Now of course the Reference One combo is a hell of a source. I do think the Reference One is more resolving, but the PS1 has an analog sound quality to it that is addicting. No fatigue at all listening to it. In fact I was considering shipping it out to get some mods done to the D/A area to remove capacitors and clean up the output stage and improve the power supply, not that you'd notice it needs any such improvements. I found someone who would do this for $75, which is more than 2x what I paid for it! I really don't listen to CDs much, but for the money I couldn't pass up the opportunity to see what all the fuss was about, and sure enough the PS1 does deserve most all the credit it's been given. Now, I've never heard a $6k CD player and I wouldn't imagine that any CD player is worth $6k, at least to me. But if we're talking diminishing returns with respect to performance, I can't imagine there is a better value than the PS1 SCPH-1001.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Oh, right, the PSX, i didn't remember they changed the name. I had a PSX, oh man, the FF VIII, Vigilante 8. Great times.
  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Please, that's a PSX, the full fledged original Playstation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jtaylor991

I only have some Sony 5 disc changer a bit older than me (15yrs old). Would the PSX be a good player to get until I can afford an Emotiva?


----------



## log0

I would think so. To be honest, I don't feel the need to upgrade the Playstation 1 at all. If anything you may want to buy the Playstation SCPH-1001 model and mod it. It's really not much of an investment at around $20-$30.


----------



## revolink24

The PS1/PSOne was never officially named the PSX, that was something people did for no apparent reason, kinda like the iTouch.


----------



## Twinster

The PSX was released in Japan only I think.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





twinster said:


> The PSX was released in Japan only I think.


 


  Unfortunately, as it is an amazing piece of hardware.


----------



## Scytus




----------



## ProcessJunkie

That is a HUGE case.


----------



## Cu Chulainn

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> That is a HUGE case.


 


  Comparatively small actually


----------



## meme

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> The PS1/PSOne was never officially named the PSX, that was something people did for no apparent reason, kinda like the iTouch.


 

  
  I believe PSX was a code name during development of the console.


----------



## Currawong

I just sold off all my computers and bought a single 17" MacBook Pro. However, I still have too many hard drives. I intend to replace them with something more consolidated and put speakers on the desk.


----------



## Bojamijams

Spring for that 12TB Thunderbolt NAS I saw posted a few weeks ago?
  
  Quote: 





currawong said:


> I just sold off all my computers and bought a single 17" MacBook Pro. However, I still have too many hard drives. I intend to replace them with something more consolidated and put speakers on the desk.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Promise Pegasus, I think you  mean. It's a RAID array, not a NAS. More, it doesn't ship sans-drives. If you wanted to reuse your own drives then I'd say go Drobo, though I'm not sure I'd actually recommend a Drobo to anyone who's tech-literate.
   
  Besides, the real benefit of Thunderbolt is for high-throughput data transfers, such as editing raw 4K video. For anything else FW800 will work just fine. In that situation, just grab a multi-bay FW800 enclosure and drop some 2 TB Samsung or WD drives in (as meets your preference, I actually recommend mixing brands). Macsales.com has a pretty good aluminum 4-bay RAID enclosure that will doe RAID5. If you fill it with 2 TB HDDs you'll end with 6 TB of usable storage, which should be enough for most people.


----------



## log0

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I just sold off all my computers and bought a single 17" MacBook Pro. However, I still have too many hard drives. I intend to replace them with something more consolidated and put speakers on the desk.


 


  Those matte screen Macs are really nice. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I just sold off all my computers and bought a single 17" MacBook Pro. However, I still have too many hard drives. I intend to replace them with something more consolidated and put speakers on the desk.


 

 I wish you health to use your new purchase.


----------



## cyberspyder

currawong said:


> I just sold off all my computers and bought a single 17" MacBook Pro. However, I still have too many hard drives. I intend to replace them with something more consolidated and put speakers on the desk.
> 
> *snip*




Care to list the hard drive enclosures you have there? 

Thanks!


----------



## Scytus

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> That is a HUGE case.


 


  I like em big C:
   
   
  EDIT: ....that's what she said?


----------



## Jodiuh

Can't remember if I posted pics of the Define R3 yet or not...







I'm using 4 Scythe SFLEX E 1200 RPM fans with 3 of them on the included fan controller. Quiet can't begin to describe this setup. 

I go back and forth with speeds. Right now I'm undervolted on the 560 Ti with the i5 760 at stock. Total power playing BC2 from the walls less than 300 watts thanks to Corsairs AX750. There's an F90 SSD that replaced a pair of velociraptors and put a stupid smile on my face. Those things were LOUD...and slow, haha.

I swapped the Forte with a Xonar DX and I'm much happier with the software. Dolby Headphone doesn't mess up the sound quality like CMSS3D did either. 

Lets see...heatsinks a VenX, rams G.skills ECO 1.35 V CL7 1600...there's some old crappy hdds down there too, lol. Oh and boards Asus' P7P55D-E Pro. Great board...does S3 perfectly...even with the sandforce drive.

The case really is the star of the show though. $100 and I'm much happier than I ever was with the P182 or Stacker 810 or CM690.


----------



## Currawong

I was thinking of springing for the Promise SmartStor (indeed, I wouldn't touch a Drobo). Most of the drives are duplicated storage + Time Machine in 4-interface units. One of them only has a 500GB PATA drive with a ZFS partition containing unimportant video and in the corner is a fairly new WD MyBook FW800/USB2 2TB drive.


----------



## Scytus

Quote: 





jodiuh said:


> Can't remember if I posted pics of the Define R3 yet or not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Love your cable management C:


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:


scytus said:


>


 
   
  I love Silverstone cases. 
  
  I've been shopping for computer cases lately, and I got the Silverstone Raven RV02-E Evolution (white). I'm contemplating getting a black one for my other computer, or maybe the FT01, but I haven't done it yet. I'll post pictures of my RV02-E soon.


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





jodiuh said:


> Can't remember if I posted pics of the Define R3 yet or not...


 


  Woaw, beautiful cable management!  - Well done dude.


----------



## gorb

interior pics of my case would be horrible D:


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I was thinking of springing for the Promise SmartStor (indeed, I wouldn't touch a Drobo). Most of the drives are duplicated storage + Time Machine in 4-interface units. One of them only has a 500GB PATA drive with a ZFS partition containing unimportant video and in the corner is a fairly new WD MyBook FW800/USB2 2TB drive.


 


  ZFS. I keep waiting to hear the bad side of ZFS and so far it's only that you can't get it to work with Windows and if you want native support and it's very hard to find a good JBOD enclosure. That being said, I came across a pretty nifty eSATA 4-bay enclosure the other day that I could have used for ZFS. And, being the highly intelligent individual I am, I didn't bookmark it.


----------



## Ijoy

Yes I know Bose please don't hurt me!


----------



## bik2101

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> Yes I know Bose please don't hurt me!


 


  so clean. i like it!


----------



## cifani090

Wow, how haven't i posted earlier? Well whatever, i need a new computer bad, been looking, but i need to upgrade a few things.


----------



## Currawong

Nice multiple-monitor rig.  Ironically I gave up on the idea of doing something similar just as I found a store that sold reasonably-priced mounts! 

  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> ZFS. I keep waiting to hear the bad side of ZFS and so far it's only that you can't get it to work with Windows and if you want native support and it's very hard to find a good JBOD enclosure. That being said, I came across a pretty nifty eSATA 4-bay enclosure the other day that I could have used for ZFS. And, being the highly intelligent individual I am, I didn't bookmark it.


 

 I feel your pain. I've done that a few times. I'm not going with RAID anytime though, unless it is RAID 1. Everyone I know who tried to set up a RAID for redundancy lost all their data. I'd rather just keep it simple.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> Yes I know Bose please don't hurt me!


 

 Those speakers are great for nearfield listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you had some space, I would suggest speaker stands.


----------



## aangen

Where did you find the large Middle Earth map???


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:


gorb said:


> interior pics of my case would be horrible D:


 


 Nice background and setup.  Do those cans do good for Metal and other genres?


----------



## Ijoy

Quote: 





aangen said:


> Where did you find the large Middle Earth map???


 


  I found it on Amazon, then ordered a frame from it of a custom movie poster frame site.


----------



## Soul_Est

I'd post a picture of my rig but it's nothing like what I had last year.  Saving up for a new laptop and DAC currently.
   
  @log0 
  I had no clue that the PSX was so good at audio playback.  I have six of them (bought home from high school co-op placement when cleaning out THEIR storage room) sitting in my storage room collecting dust.  Looks like it's time for me to blow out the dust, buy the power and A/V cables and hook one of them up as a dedicated CD player.


----------



## Pott




----------



## WarriorSl

Quote: 





soul_est said:


> I'd post a picture of my rig but it's nothing like what I had last year.  Saving up for a new laptop and DAC currently.
> 
> @log0
> I had no clue that the PSX was so good at audio playback.  I have six of them (bought home from high school co-op placement when cleaning out THEIR storage room) sitting in my storage room collecting dust.  Looks like it's time for me to blow out the dust, buy the power and A/V cables and hook one of them up as a dedicated CD player.


 

 Remember that only the first models count (SCPH 100x), the ones that have the composite plugs on the back.


----------



## Bojamijams

Which one is that?
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Promise Pegasus, I think you  mean. It's a RAID array, not a NAS. More, it doesn't ship sans-drives. If you wanted to reuse your own drives then I'd say go Drobo, though I'm not sure I'd actually recommend a Drobo to anyone who's tech-literate.
> 
> Besides, the real benefit of Thunderbolt is for high-throughput data transfers, such as editing raw 4K video. For anything else FW800 will work just fine. In that situation, just grab a multi-bay FW800 enclosure and drop some 2 TB Samsung or WD drives in (as meets your preference, I actually recommend mixing brands). Macsales.com has a pretty good aluminum 4-bay RAID enclosure that will doe RAID5. If you fill it with 2 TB HDDs you'll end with 6 TB of usable storage, which should be enough for most people.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


destroysall said:


> Nice background and setup.  Do those cans do good for Metal and other genres?


 
   
  Thanks. I only use the headphones for counterstrike, so I can't really comment on that...I think they would be okay (a little bass shy) but there would be better headphones available for the money.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





bojamijams said:


> Which one is that?


 


  With drives: http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/hard-drives/RAID/Desktop/
  Just Enclosure: http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/MEQX2KIT0GB/
   
  Does NSPAN, RAID0, RAID1, RAID5 and RAID10 (1+0). I only wish it did JBOD as that would make it a great option for ZFS setups. Tom's Hardware did a review and found the speed on this rig was comparable to any other RAID5 they'd tested and since it's all-aluminum it does well on heat.


----------



## log0

Quote: 





warriorsl said:


> Remember that only the first models count (SCPH 100x), the ones that have the composite plugs on the back.


 

 Yup, that's right. The one with the RCA plugs on the back is the one to get. There is also another model that has the same DAC chip as the SCPH-1001, it is the SCPH-5501. This one will not have the RCA plugs in the back but is a good candidate for a mod that can add RCAs. I would just buy the SCPH-1001 though, works great as a stock CD player without any mods.


----------



## SoulSyde




----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


>


 


 Nice peaceful setup. Very invigorating to the spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Dont have a camera so no pc pics from me at least not for awhile if..ever....


----------



## SouthernBoy

How do those C100's sound?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


>


 
  What kind of light is that purple one? Love the mood.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





			
				Hellbishop said:
			
		

> Nice peaceful setup. Very invigorating to the spirit


 

 Thanks.  It's a great source of a lot of my creativity.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> *SouthernBoy*
> 
> How do those C100's sound?


 
   
  They sound great.  I was going to purchase a set of BX5a's, but I found the C100s to be perfect as near field monitors.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





			
				HesterDW said:
			
		

> What kind of light is that purple one? Love the mood.


 
   
  Enjoy: http://www.amazon.com/Multi-Color-E27-Light-Bulb-Remote/dp/B001JHZSEG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313458134&sr=8-1


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





warriorsl said:


> Remember that only the first models count (SCPH 100x), the ones that have the composite plugs on the back.


 
   
  Quote: 





log0 said:


> Yup, that's right. The one with the RCA plugs on the back is the one to get. There is also another model that has the same DAC chip as the SCPH-1001, it is the SCPH-5501. This one will not have the RCA plugs in the back but is a good candidate for a mod that can add RCAs. I would just buy the SCPH-1001 though, works great as a stock CD player without any mods.


 

 That is the exact model I have. Every single one I have is a SCPH-1001. I had good audiophile quality equipment laying around and never knew. (mind-blown) 
   
  Thank you both WarroirSI and log0 for the your input and additional information.
   
  How do you have your SCPH-1001 hooked up log0?


----------



## gorb

dude with the c-100s: you should pick up some rc-10s


----------



## Syan25

C-100s - what company produces them?


----------



## SoulSyde

Energy.


----------



## gorb

if anybody is interested, vanns somehow got some rc-10s back in stock...and for today only they're on sale for $280, from a normal sale price of $300 (msrp $600)
  http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/542469405/energy-rc10?s_c=site_search


----------



## Syan25

TKs.


----------



## starwa1ker




----------



## TruBrew

So I finally cleaned up my desk enough to take a picture of it. Unfortunately the still did not come out great. My room is small and I was forced to shoot with my fisheye lens. Fun lens but maybe I should have saved up for a 14-24 or 25-70 instead. Well they aren't really in the same price range as mine, so maybe that is why.


----------



## Windsor

Quote:


trubrew said:


> So I finally cleaned up my desk enough to take a picture of it. Unfortunately the still did not come out great. My room is small and I was forced to shoot with my fisheye lens. Fun lens but maybe I should have saved up for a 14-24 or 25-70 instead. Well they aren't really in the same price range as mine, so maybe that is why.


 
   
 
  There's some great gear in that photo, especially the headphone stand. 
  Are the LCD-2 the rev2?​


----------



## TruBrew

No they are the rev1. Now that I think about it, I should edit that in my profile. I would like to hear the rev2. The thing is I love the rev1 so I am not going to spend the $200 or so it would cost to sell mine and by a new pair just to listen to them.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Ahh another AV40 speaker owner.
  
  Quote: 





starwa1ker said:


>


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

TruBrew, you have the greatest headphone stand known to man and robot kind.


----------



## TruBrew

It's the Futurama Vol. 1-4 box set. I was selling off all my DVD's right around the time I was looking for a headphone stand. That's when I realized I should not sell Bender. I could not have sold it for much more than a Woo headphone stand would cost, and lets be honest, which one is cooler. Now all of my DVD's are gone, but Bender is still here. 
   
  There is now someone else on Head-Fi who also has a picture of Bender as a Headphone stand as his Avatar. I got a little upset the first time I saw it, but who cares. It's not like a had a patent on the use. It has got me thinking about changing my avatar to my dog though. I am definitely the only person with my dog.
   
  I have been looking around for another cool headphone stand for my STAX, but I haven't found anything around the house. I thought about one of those glass wig stands, but they weird me out. Also the life sized stormtrooper helment would be cool. It is likely too big, and expensive. For now they will just sit.


----------



## SoulSyde

@TruBrew: I think you have the right perspective (i.e. the lens is appropriate for the size of the room).  You may want to try some softer lighting and tripod the camera to compensate for less light.  With the right light it looks like a comfy area.


----------



## Syan25

Nice eq man. Trublue - the stormtropper helmet would be way too big - you are right....


----------



## TruBrew

There is very little light in here. I could use a lamp or two. I took the picture will my celling lamp and flash pointed behind me. I would use a tripod, but I don't own one. I was going to buy one but I don't want to spend $500. I know they can be had for much cheaper, but every person I have talked to said they enduo up buying 3 or 4 tripods before ending up with a TOTL one, and how it is cheaper just to start there. 
   
   
  If I find any new inventive things to use as headphone stands I will make sure to take another picture.
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> @TruBrew: I think you have the right perspective (i.e. the lens is appropriate for the size of the room).  You may want to try some softer lighting and tripod the camera to compensate for less light.  With the right light it looks like a comfy area.


----------



## SoulSyde

What you have heard is crazy.  I've been using the same $40 Sunpak tripod for about 10 years.  It's not a fancy ball head Oben or Giottos tripod but it does the job when you need to shoot below 1/40 sec.  My advice: buy a cheap, light weight tripod that you can also use for traveling and invest in a more expensive one later.  BTW, if you're spending $500 on a tripod please make sure you have the skills and the gear to back it up.  I know I don't and I consider myself a fairly accomplished amateur photographer.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> So I finally cleaned up my desk enough to take a picture of it. Unfortunately the still did not come out great. My room is small and I was forced to shoot with my fisheye lens. Fun lens but maybe I should have saved up for a 14-24 or 25-70 instead. Well they aren't really in the same price range as mine, so maybe that is why.


 

 What Herman Miller chair is that?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Looks like the Embody.


----------



## TruBrew

@SoulSyde: Thanks for the suggestion. That may not be a bad idea. As long as I don't do any progressive upgrading. The thing is all my gear in a bag is already heavy, add in a tripod it could become not fun I would imagine. That's why people have told me that. the nicer ones are stronger, and lighter. On the other hand, having any tripod would be nice from time to time. I was at the zoo and hand holding a 70-210 is a challenge, especially when fully extended. i just found posts and such to prop it on. It worked well, but the pictures could have still been more scrip. I was happy with the result however. Anyway, I will try to buy a tripod soon.
   
  @cifani090: As DougofTheAbaci it is a Herman Miller Embody. I just checked my email, and I bought it in January. I can say after a half of year of use, I am very happy with it. I had been using a $100-$150 chair from Office Depot for the last 10 years. It has been squeaking and wobbling sideways for the last 2 years or so and I thought it was time to get a new one. Since I sit in it so much, I decided t go all out. It does have a 12 year warranty.
   
  I was going to buy an Aeron. I had sat in one of those a few times while out of town visiting one of my uncles and remember it being super comfortable. So I was doing some research and found this chair. I wasn't going to buy it because there are no local dealers, and I was not willing to spend the money on a chair I had never sat on. I contacted Herman Miller and the regional rep brought me his chair and let me keep it for a few hours while he was in town on other business. To me it is both comfortable and not comfortable. Its not a big soft executive chair. You can't fall asleep in it and it doesn't have a headrest. The thing is you never get uncomfortable, no matter how long you sit in it. You don't get those painful pressure spots like on most other chairs. Before my Anatomy & Physiology I think I sat in it for a full day studying without a problem. I just got up for snacks or to walk around. Sitting that long isn't good for your body no matter how comfortable the chair is.
   
  The first day I got it in, I regretted it. I was thinking how it was too firm and I should have bought the Aeron. Well like I said, Its been six months and I don't regret it at all. It's a great chair.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Chairs are like headphones; you have to break them in and get used to them. HM chairs are arguably the best desk chairs in the world. I worked at a place that had Aerons... I miss that chair.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Chairs are like headphones; you have to break them in and get used to them. HM chairs are arguably the best desk chairs in the world. I worked at a place that had Aerons... I miss that chair.


 

 A hotel i had had one, at that time i was into furniture, so i literally had an orgasum and being a little imature about it and i sat in it all the time. I also need a new chair, and my cheap Target chair ruined my floors so my parents aren't too happy about that. Any ideas on that TB? Do you use it on hardwood floors?


----------



## EngineerMan

Crap picture, but it works for now.


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> A hotel i had had one, at that time i was into furniture, so i literally had an orgasum and being a little imature about it and i sat in it all the time. I also need a new chair, and my cheap Target chair ruined my floors so my parents aren't too happy about that. Any ideas on that TB? Do you use it on hardwood floors?


 


  try a chairmat or different casters....they have casters made for hardwood floors.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





gorb said:


> try a chairmat or different casters....they have casters made for hardwood floors.


 

 My parents cut a piece of carpet, so corkey, and chairmats have spikes that dig into the floor. Ill look into better casters.


----------



## TruBrew

Well my last chair did some damage to the floor, so I put an area rug down. That was a bad idea. It didn't hod to the floor so I think the rough bottom of the carpet did just as much damage. If I put another area rug down I would put a rug pad under it to make sure it stayed in place. My Herman miller has hard floor casters so I took the rug up. They are almost rubbery in order to not do any dammage.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> Well my last chair did some damage to the floor, so I put an area rug down. That was a bad idea. It didn't hod to the floor so I think the rough bottom of the carpet did just as much damage. If I put another area rug down I would put a rug pad under it to make sure it stayed in place. My Herman miller has hard floor casters so I took the rug up. They are almost rubbery in order to not do any dammage.


 

 Wow, see i know quality when i see (for those people looking up this chair and are like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





$1300) its not $1300, its the quality of their furniture, thats why they've been in business for over 60 years. I do have to look up some cheaper/used alternatives to these Herman Millers.


----------



## MarioImpemba

There's a lot of cool chairs from other companies, too, like Knoll, Haworth, Humanscale, Steelcase, Allsteel, et al.
   
  I am prone to lower back pain from bad posture and sitting chairs for most of the day. I bought this at Office Max for $100 and have loved it - very comfy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love to own a proper desk chair one day...


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





marioimpemba said:


> There's a lot of cool chairs from other companies, too, like Knoll, Haworth, Humanscale, Steelcase, Allsteel, et al.
> 
> I am prone to lower back pain from bad posture and sitting chairs for most of the day. I bought this at Office Max for $100 and have loved it - very comfy
> 
> ...


 

 Ill have to check those out.


----------



## TruBrew

It is definitely expensive. It took a lot of internal debating before I bought it. The thing is I sit here for 4 hours a day, which is a conservative estimate, especially now that I don't work. If I am not in class I have to study (or surf head-fi). It has a 12 year warranty, which to me says it should last at least 15 years. So that is 21,900 hours or $0.06 an hour. I can afford that. I am not saying my $100 Office Depot chair I was sitting on for the last 10 years was horrible, but considering the money I spend on everything else, I thought I should spend it on the chair. Its one of those things you spend so much time with that you should invest more in but you don't. My bed and are are prime examples of that.
   
  There are of course other nice, and cheaper chair. I just think a chair is a good place to sink some money. Its not like headphones where I am always looking for a new one.


----------



## MarioImpemba

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> <snip>I just think a chair is a good place to sink some money. <snip>


 

 Definitely!
   
  Anything of high quality that will last is usually worth it.
   
  For example, a $300 pair of Allen Edmonds will last you a lifetime with minimal servicing (soles every few years depending on wear/usage). Compare that to the typical $50-150 shoes most people buy every couple of years, and suddenly those "expensive" shoes show they're a much better value. Additionally, you get the benefit of having a much nicer looking and more comfortable, higher quality product during the duration! Also, more "green" by not manufacturing and disposing new shoes every few years. (Made in the U.S. too, if you care about such things.)
   
  A chair is also a health issue. So many people develop back problems late in life that could have been prevented with ergonomic furniture.
   
  Considering people pay over $1000 a year to surf internet and text naughty things on their phone, a $1000 ergonomic desk-chair is a considerably better investment.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> My parents cut a piece of carpet, so corkey, and chairmats have spikes that dig into the floor. Ill look into better casters.


 

 Those are the chairmats made for carpet, you can get chairmats without the spikes.


----------



## gorb

yes, there are chairmats made for noncarpeted floors
   
  and i would take a look at the raynor ergohuman chair as well in addition to the other brands MarioImpemba mentioned
   
  here are some nicer casters:
  http://www.coolcasters.com/


----------



## log0

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> So I finally cleaned up my desk enough to take a picture of it. Unfortunately the still did not come out great. My room is small and I was forced to shoot with my fisheye lens. Fun lens but maybe I should have saved up for a 14-24 or 25-70 instead. Well they aren't really in the same price range as mine, so maybe that is why.


 

 Nice setup man! I see you have the Leben CS300xs that Skylab had for sale on the forums a couple weeks ago, I almost pulled the trigger on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Those old Pioneers are beautiful, I have a 1250 in the shop right now for service. Still haven't heard it with the LCD-2s, I'm looking forward to when they meet.


----------



## TruBrew

The Leben is from Skylab, I am not sure if you checked my feedback. I am very happy with it. My Pioneer is the 950 not the1250, so I am a little jealous about that. I am sure they are very similar, and even if they sounded identical, the 1250 still looks so much cooler.


----------



## Unomelodica

Small update mac in situ now ...think I need a bigger desk !
   
  Still undecided on the dac/amp setup edging towards little dot dac 1 / VII+ and go fully balanced .Senn 650 are in situ.
   
   

   
   
  Unomelodica


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Has anyone mentioned Human Scale yet? They make a pretty nice desk chair. They run around the same price as HM chairs but the slightly more contemporary styling and ease-of-use (which is surprisingly important in an ergonomic chair) which is something that makes them maybe just a little more enticing.


----------



## Unomelodica

I looked at herman miller/human scale but ended up with RHLogic 400 .I find it perfect for sustained usage and very comfrotable to boot , its infinately adjustable. My wife has a herman miller aeron chair and its a great chair but felt more at home on the RH
   
  Unomelodica


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Those are the chairmats made for carpet, you can get chairmats without the spikes.


 

 I'll have to look into that
   
  Quote: 





gorb said:


> yes, there are chairmats made for noncarpeted floors
> 
> and i would take a look at the raynor ergohuman chair as well in addition to the other brands MarioImpemba mentioned
> 
> ...


 

 Those are some cool casters!


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I'll have to look into that


 


  I used to work at Staples and we always had a couple in stock. They're just clear plastic, nothing overly sexy, by they work just fine. I'm pretty sure any decent-sized office store will have some. Ikea, as well.


----------



## TruBrew

Unomelodica, what do you use the Xbox HD-DVD drive for?


----------



## nwsswn

Crazy set up.  What are the specs on the desktop?


----------



## nwsswn

crazy set up.  what are the specs on the desktop?
  Quote: 





starwa1ker said:


>


----------



## Unomelodica

Unomelodica, what do you use the Xbox HD-DVD drive for?
   
  It was just to load some stuff onto the Unraid server  as i didnt have space for a DVD drive.
   
  Unomelodica


----------



## TruBrew

I thought about doing an Unraid server, I forgot what made my decision to go with FreeNAS, but I have been happy with it. I just wish you could add in new drives to a raid 1+0 ZFS array. I suppose the ZFS has nothing to do with why you can't, its just how I have it set up.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You can't modify a ZRAID to add more drives to it. You can, however, add more ZRAIDs to a ZPOOL. So if you had a ZRAID-1 with 3 drives you could add another ZRAID-1 of three drives to the pool. If all drives were 2 TB you'd end with 8TB of usable storage.
   
  My guess would be your choice to go FreeNAS over Unraid is the same as the reason I'm going to: ZFS is file-system based and Unraid is software-based. If your system dies with Unraid you could lose all data where you could just drop the drives into another box and recover them if you were using ZFS. You can't even always say that with RAID5.


----------



## TruBrew

That is likely the reason. It has been a year or so since building my server so I don't remember all of the research. I am concerned about data loss, which is why I have everything in raid 1. I know you can add add new drives to the ZPOOL, which is what I will do for now.


----------



## BugleBoy

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> So I finally cleaned up my desk enough to take a picture of it. Unfortunately the still did not come out great. My room is small and I was forced to shoot with my fisheye lens. Fun lens but maybe I should have saved up for a 14-24 or 25-70 instead. Well they aren't really in the same price range as mine, so maybe that is why.


 

 Nice gear TruBrew.
  Is that the Pioneer sx-1250 receiver...have heard a lot of good things about it for headphone listening
   
  I have a Leben amp too and am looking to buy the LCD-2 and a DAC (leaning towards the new minimax Plus).


----------



## TruBrew

Close, but its not the 1250. I would say unfortunately it is only the 950, but who am I kidding, it is still great. I do love the fins and meters on the 1250 though. I am not sure if the 1250 sounds better or not, but the 950 has more than enough power for my Thiel CS1.2's. The Leben and LCD-2 is a great pair. I have heard good things about the minimax. I was actually going to buy one before the Reference 7 popped up used for a good price.


----------



## BugleBoy

The Pioneer sx-1250 and Sansui 9090db are on my wishlist...but very hard to find them here in Oz. I almost bought the minimax couple of months ago...then i heard the new version was going to come out in Sep (with better USB implementation).
   
  I have posted my current set-up here:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/4770#post_7612046


----------



## Jibbie

After 4 hours, I just complete my first PC build.  I have also recently moved into a new apartment and gotten a new desk, so once I finish setting everything up and getting some cable management done, I'll be posting some pics.  Can't wait to contribute to this great thread.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Just so you know, I judge your nerd leve based on cable management. Rat's nests are a tool of the devil.


----------



## Jibbie

Haha yikes!  The cable management inside the PC isn't too bad, everything is routed behind the motherboard, however, its not the best job and doesn't look quite as clean as some picture on here.  At least there are no huge chunks of cables anywhere though.  The cable management at my desk is bad, however, and I have a glass desk, so it'll be hard to cover it up.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Who said anything about hiding? If you organize your cables well it looks rather pretty. Examples:
  http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/01/24/when-data-center-cabling-becomes-art/


----------



## tmars78

Here is what I consider cable management:
   

   
  It used to look like this:


----------



## Jibbie

Okay that's good.  Mine looks similar.  There are a few cables poking out around the sides and one or two very small cables hanging out, but the majority are routed through the back of the case and the center of the case, above the motherboard and cpu and graphics card, is all clear for airflow.


----------



## ocswing

I need a new chair, and some more room so I don't have my speakers on the floor.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Bet you can't guess which part I saw and thought, "A flux-capacitor!" haha!
   
  @Tmars78: very nice, definitely an improvement. I've seen cases that looked like the "before" while doing tech support and almost wanted to send people a bill for the time I took doing cable management. It was one of those, "I may not be the next person working on this but whoever it is will thank me," sort of things.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Bet you can't guess which part I saw and thought, "A flux-capacitor!" haha!
> 
> @Tmars78: very nice, definitely an improvement. I've seen cases that looked like the "before" while doing tech support and almost wanted to send people a bill for the time I took doing cable management. It was one of those, "I may not be the next person working on this but whoever it is will thank me," sort of things.


 

 The power supply is actually just for show! I was actually looking at more traditional towers, but the case I have is pretty narrow and most towers don't fit. The Zalman fits well and actually has a 135mm fan as well.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I need a new chair, and some more room so I don't have my speakers on the floor.


 


  I have that remote. The Xbox Harmony one. Best $100 I ever spent.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You'll have to forgive me if I like my idea better, haha. All computers should have a flux capacitor!
   
  OK, so at some point on this forum someone mentioned a company that does sort of built-to-order computer cases, bit more of the custom-end of things where you could say if you wanted metal panels or aluminum, that sort of thing. I've looked but can't find it. Does anyone remember what I'm talking about?


----------



## unleashthemonke

@OCSwing How do you like that setup.  Its the lyr + dt990 and k701 right?  I'm looking at getting a good, solid, general purpose rig for games, movies, and lots of types of music.  Can you give any feedback?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> I have that remote. The Xbox Harmony one. Best $100 I ever spent.


 

 Yeah, I'm very happy with it, though it doesn't match with the new Xbox design.
   
   
  Quote: 





unleashthemonke said:


> @OCSwing How do you like that setup.  Its the lyr + dt990 and k701 right?  I'm looking at getting a good, solid, general purpose rig for games, movies, and lots of types of music.  Can you give any feedback?


 

 I'm very happy with the setup. The Lyr has plenty of power for both headphones, and I feel between the DT990 and K701 I can pretty much cover any genre of music. Instrument separation is pretty important to be and both are great in that aspect. I've used both for movies as well and they're both very comfortable for me. I don't use them for gaming though so I don't know if they're good for that. I used the FS forum here and got the whole rig (dac/amp/headphones) for about $1000 so I saved a decent amount of money as well.


----------



## chrislangley4253

subscribed and reserved for my rig.. I'll take pictures tmrw when I'm done cleaning.. I'll have to post pictures of my rig once I get moved in to my dorm as well.


----------



## Syan25

Time to hit PCs with hyper-drive...
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Bet you can't guess which part I saw and thought, "A flux-capacitor!" haha!
> 
> @Tmars78: very nice, definitely an improvement. I've seen cases that looked like the "before" while doing tech support and almost wanted to send people a bill for the time I took doing cable management. It was one of those, "I may not be the next person working on this but whoever it is will thank me," sort of things.


----------



## Bojamijams

Either Mountain Mods or Case Labs probably
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> OK, so at some point on this forum someone mentioned a company that does sort of built-to-order computer cases, bit more of the custom-end of things where you could say if you wanted metal panels or aluminum, that sort of thing. I've looked but can't find it. Does anyone remember what I'm talking about?


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I need a new chair, and some more room so I don't have my speakers on the floor.


 

 Just get a pair of speaker stands.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





bojamijams said:


> Either Mountain Mods or Case Labs probably


 


  It was Mountain Mods (recognize the site) but the other is great to know as well. I'm looking into more custom vendors to see if anyone does a better NAS case than Fractal Designs. Thought maybe a bit more custom might be the right answer. Thanks!


----------



## Hexidecimal

As you can see, I'm more of a technophile than an audiophile, but I'm learning:


----------



## dfkt

How can such a small computer power all those monitors?


----------



## TruBrew

Is that tower on the right side of the desk a tower? I thought it was a UPS.


----------



## Hexidecimal

My tower is the black case under the desk, the small white light in the center of the picture at the bottom is my Creative X-fi Fatal1ty sound card for a sense of scale. It's a full tower, Core i7 920, 6GB G.Skill DDR3, and a Radeon HD6870 Black Edition runs the 4 monitors in the upside down T configuration. The 5th monitor to the right is for all the game consoles. That tower to the right is a spare machine I tinker with from time to time.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Think the tower is the black box of death in the back.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





hexidecimal said:


> As you can see, I'm more of a technophile than an audiophile, but I'm learning:
> 
> [*snip*]


 

 This scares me. Not because of the number of monitors, amount of gear, or anything like that. But because I can see myself having something similar in a few years...


----------



## Hexidecimal

It's a long time of saving, building, rebuilding, upgrading, reconfiguring, experimenting, re-experimenting, rebuilding again and then working it all over from the beginning. I hope you get a setup you love at some point. I spend so much time here watching, playing and listening it's part of the reason I started researching audio setups here. I have the video down, I have the games, I have a way to thread them all together to a good set of audio equipment. Now I want to hear it sound like it's supposed to sound.


----------



## TruBrew

Well, I guess we should all say welcome then. I love how after you perfect one hobby, you kind of move on to the next one. I do the same thing. I have the TV and gaming system. I have a nice camera, and now like you, I am on to audio. I have been into audio in the past, but I am in a resurgence I guess you could say. Though I can easily say I am more educated about the topic now then ever due to this forum.
   
  On you your computer setup. I have always wanted a bunch of monitors, but the most I have ever had was too. I have a thing about symmetry, which is the problem. I have a 21in imac, and they don't make mac monitors that size. and if other companies do, they would not match in style.Don't ask me what I would need them all for, I will figure that out after I have them.


----------



## Blisse

I stole my sister's 21 or 22 inch monitor, I'm not really sure which since it only does a max resolution of 1680x1050. But wow it's a night and day difference from my previous 19 inch monitor. I can't imagine what a 24 inch would be like, so I think I need to find out. 
   
  It's even more obvious because I have dual monitors of different sizes. Before I had 17" and 19", now I have 19" and whatever this monitor is. I would set up a third monitor, but I lack a DVI to HDMI cable. Everything I use is VGA sadly.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I can't imagine what a 24 inch would be like, so I think I need to find out.


 


  Not necessarily. Physical size of a screen isn't nearly as important as resolution in terms of clarity and the amount of information it can usefully display.


----------



## Tilpo

dougoftheabaci said:


> Not necessarily. Physical size of a screen isn't nearly as important as resolution in terms of clarity and the amount of information it can usefully display.



Exactly. But that's not all either. 
I have a cheap 1080p 23" monitor, but it is incomparable in terms of clarity to my 22" touchscreen at the same resolution.
My touchscreen is simply far more vibrant and looks a lot more natural (nothing to do with it being a touchscreen though).

On another note, I have seen 1080p tv's of >35", and up close (1-2m away) they look very blurry and ugly. Actually being small is a good thing given that the resolution is constant. It's mostly about pixel density.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> On another note, I have seen 1080p tv's of >35", and up close (1-2m away) they look very blurry and ugly. Actually being small is a good thing given that the resolution is constant. It's mostly about pixel density.


 


  Funny you should mention PPI. I actually have a 17" 1280 x 1024 that has a higher density then a modern 24" 1920 x 1080 monitor. Can't compare in terms of response time though


----------



## Hexidecimal

Quote: 





trubrew said:


> Well, I guess we should all say welcome then. I love how after you perfect one hobby, you kind of move on to the next one. I do the same thing. I have the TV and gaming system. I have a nice camera, and now like you, I am on to audio. I have been into audio in the past, but I am in a resurgence I guess you could say. Though I can easily say I am more educated about the topic now then ever due to this forum.
> 
> On you your computer setup. I have always wanted a bunch of monitors, but the most I have ever had was too. I have a thing about symmetry, which is the problem. I have a 21in imac, and they don't make mac monitors that size. and if other companies do, they would not match in style.Don't ask me what I would need them all for, I will figure that out after I have them.


 

 Thanks for the welcome, and yeah that's pretty much how it works. You get one thing perfect, then you look at the details and work outward until they're all perfect too. Honestly I'd still like to replace the monitor my game consoles are on, it has a plethora of inputs, but a high response time, so I occasionally get vsync tearing when playing games. It isn't terrible, but it's noticeable. Symmetry was a big deal for me too. The main 3 monitors are Acer H233H that I sold off my entire collection of monitors to buy 3 identical screens. The other 2 are Dell 24" I came into and that's why they don't match.
   
  As far as Macs go, your best bet would be find a Mac Pro for a good price and add an off the shelf HD6870 to get multiple monitor support. Or you could check out www.insanelymac.com and find an OSx86 build that would do what you want much cheaper. I did my OS X Desktop certification a couple of years ago and have built dozens of hackintosh machines. Lion and Snow Leopard 10.6.8 added support for a wider range of video hardware, and a PC HD6870 will fire right up in an Intel Mac Pro.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Not necessarily. Physical size of a screen isn't nearly as important as resolution in terms of clarity and the amount of information it can usefully display.


 


  I actually prefer 21.5" screens for this reason.. Smallest screens (widely available) that do 1080p.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I actually prefer 21.5" screens for this reason.. Smallest screens (widely available) that do 1080p.


 


  Indeed. Though, saying that, I have a 27" screen. Though, it's 2560x1440.
   
  @Tilpo: Oh, definitely. Whether it's back-lit or edge-lit, basic LCD or LED, whether or not it's an IPS panel display... Lots of little things make a difference.
   
  I've started seeing backlit LED IPS displays on Newegg for around $300 lately. Blows my mind as not too long ago if you wanted that you were looking north of $1,000.


----------



## Maxtcc

I am new here, so...
  Here is my office:
   
  The audio system now has to come out of the Seacan, blow out the dust and cobwebs and put in place.
  for now the Grado325's are sourced by the iMac 27" i7, or the Technics 1200, transfigured by the Artcessories USB Phono Plus.
  I am trying to figure out which headphone amp I wish to get. Probably the little dot mkV first. later we will see.
   
   
   
   

   
  For now simple is divine.


----------



## foshow

Quote: 





maxtcc said:


> I am new here, so...
> Here is my office:
> 
> The audio system now has to come out of the Seacan, blow out the dust and cobwebs and put in place.
> ...


 


  Looks Comfy!


----------



## Maxtcc

Yes it is Comfy!
  I spend hours every day here, and if I get bored with the comfy chair I switch with the wooden one you can see a bit of on the left. the iMac is on a wall monitor pivot that will swing and extend from the wall.  The other benefit is that then I get to look out the window, (but only when I have been a good boy and done all my work) ;')


----------



## foshow

here's mine


----------



## Maxtcc

Quote: 





foshow said:


> here's mine


 

  
  I think that you must like *Black* as a decorating choice.
  I almost thought that you had a steering wheel there, but it turns out that it is two pair of cans. What sort are they?
  and is that can holder bolted through the desk?


----------



## foshow

@ Maxtcc: haha yeah I like black as you can see..  them cans are the Sennheiser pc-350 and hd 650 and that headphone stand is not bolted on the table it's the stand from woo audio (http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html).


----------



## bcart180

I'm looking to pick up a new desk in the near future.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

with the G27.
   

   
  Night shot
   

   
  <3


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> with the G27.


 

 Your shifter is on the wrong side


----------



## drez

maybe hes not American?


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





drez said:


> maybe hes not American?


 
   
  Yes, I was joking. His location is in his profile bar.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





			
				Dreaming Of A Better ... said:
			
		

> Night shot


 
   
  Cool pic - What kind of blue light do you use?
  Also, is that a Q cable on the LCD-2? How do you find it affects the sound in relation to the stock?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> Yes, I was joking. His location is in his profile bar.


 


  So it is


----------



## SouthernBoy

Quote: 





drez said:


> maybe hes not American?


 

  
  There be foreigners on here?


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





southernboy said:


> There be foreigners on here?


 


 yep loads of us!!!


----------



## SouthernBoy

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> yep loads of us!!!


 
   
  I think there are some broken sarcasm filters on here, too!


----------



## drez

I think my sarcasm filter just tripped its MAX_DAILY_SARCASM < 2 switch.


----------



## gorb

right hand drive is better anyway


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## Bill1202

How do your Bose 201's sound in your setup?  I havea pair that I could use with an old Yamaha pro logic 75 wats per channel receiver and I was wondering if they are owrth using instead of using computer speakers.


----------



## Bill1202

What kind of light did you use to get that glow on the back of your monitor?


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





bill1202 said:


> What kind of light did you use to get that glow on the back of your monitor?


 

 You should really look at the post above you.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





bill1202 said:


> How do your Bose 201's sound in your setup?  I havea pair that I could use with an old Yamaha pro logic 75 wats per channel receiver and I was wondering if they are owrth using instead of using computer speakers.


 


  I think they're Audioengine A2's.


----------



## Bill1202

Quote: 





jakebot said:


>


 

 How do you like those Bose 201's? I was thinking about doing something similar to your setup...  I have a pair hanging around and thought I may be able to drive them on an old Yamaha 75 watt per channel pro logic receiver that I'm not currently using.  How do they sound like that setup on your desk?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Oops. Sorry. The last post I saw with pictures of speakers was this one.
   

   
  Hence, my confusion, since you didn't quote anyone the first time..


----------



## JamesMcProgger

computer is that way ====>>>


----------



## Syan25

what speakers are they? Im looking for a pair that size....


----------



## mattering

Robertson Audio Silver 25...really really good for it's price range 
   
  Oh and Usher s520 on the tables XD


----------



## Tilpo

Can we get a close-up on the amp and anime figures? At least that what's that cabinet next to your desk looks like.


----------



## mattering

whic do you wanna see...the tube amp or the figures? XD


----------



## Tilpo

mattering said:


> whic do you wanna see...the tube amp or the figures? XD




Both, I must admit.


----------



## fzman

nice desk - is it wood or metal, and where did you get it?
   
  thanks!
   
  Mark
  
  Quote: 





foshow said:


> here's mine


----------



## Hexidecimal

My Work tops. DC7008p and DC6000 Pro SFF PCs with my SRH440s. Carry them back and forth every day, until I can afford another pair, or a set of SRH840s for home.


----------



## mattering

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Both, I must admit.


----------



## BARNSTORMER

WOW  I LOVE THIS THREAD! Everyone has their own great gear and fantastic set up's. Awesome guy's and gals! I missed out on some lcd 2's the other day. Bummer right!


----------



## WarriorSl

Quote: 





barnstormer said:


> WOW  I LOVE THIS THREAD! Everyone has their own great gear and fantastic set up's. Awesome guy's and gals! I missed out on some lcd 2's the other day. Bummer right!


 

 It is an awesome thread indeed, gotta love this forum


----------



## Tilpo

@mattering
Nice collection! But don't those figures usually cost insane amounts of money? Couldn't you invest that money in audio gear? 

I love the one with Taiga wielding a bokken, and the Lucky Star ones look nice as well (especially Miyuki)


----------



## mattering

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> @mattering
> Nice collection! But don't those figures usually cost insane amounts of money? Couldn't you invest that money in audio gear?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hehehe...pre headfi/hifi days...[besides like 3-4 of the figures] and that is still not all my collection...got 3 figures hiding in the closet cause i don't have a display cabinet yet and another one coming in on sept =w=


----------



## foshow

Quote: 





fzman said:


> nice desk - is it wood or metal, and where did you get it?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipes

burning in my audio gd nfb-12


----------



## cifani090

^^^ Nice B&W photo


----------



## Zombie_X

Quote:


twinster said:


> The PSX was released in Japan only I think.


   
  Man I got one of those off ebay for $250 a few years ago. It's really a cool piece of gear and has the XMB! Love it but I don't have room for it so away in storage it is.
  
  Also here are pics of my set-up. Now I didn't take pictures of my PC because it's a lowly eMachines PC.....
   

  Audioengine 5, Marantz VC6001
   

  Musical Fidelity X-CANV8P, Woo Audio 3+
   

  Musical Fidelity X-CANV8P, XLR-2-RCA Adapters, 4-pin XLR -2-TRS Adapter
   

  Audioengine 5, Marantz VC6001, Wacom Bamboo tablet
   

  Woo Audio 3+, Pop-Pulse USB-2-SPDIF
   

  ACP-1 Auxiliary Input Selector, Music Hall DAC25.2, Audio-GD ROC
   

  Oh and there I am looking on Amazon for Photoshop CS5, but oh the price!!


----------



## randerson07

There are not many times when I regret the sale of my DSLR(I shoot film when I actually pick up my cameras) but taking photos to post online is one of those times. Had to take this with my cell phone. This is about as organized and clean as the man cave gets. Its complete with Jalapeno Krunchers and a viva viagra mouse pad. Thats a Mac Mini circa 2006, I replaced the HDD with a 7200rpm 320gb drive, changed the processor from the 1.83 core duo to a 2.0 core 2 duo. Its about run its course, going to need something new soon.


----------



## Jibbie

So I was about to post some pictures, but my PSU failed and am awaiting a replacement.  When that gets here, I'll fire the computer up and take a pic of the setup


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

@Zombie_X: But at least they're letting you 'rent' it now! Granted, it actually costs more over the same period of time if you buy it in one-year blogs and even more if you buy it month-to-month... But it is more convenient. You know, exact that it's not... Oh, right, I forgot. Adobe likes money. Now I remember why they did it.
   
  Also, love the man-cave.


----------



## Syan25

So how good are these audio engine 5s?? Are the monitor good?
    
   


> Audioengine 5, Marantz VC6001


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> burning in my audio gd nfb-12


 


  Oh wow. I love it. One of the best-looking rigs I've ever seen.
  Nice b/w contrast.
   
  What are those Samsung-screens? They look interesting.


----------



## foshow

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> twinster said:
> ...


----------



## gkl

My simple setup. 
   

   
  What do you think about the speaker placement? Too close to the monitor and wall?


----------



## Syan25

I would go for two inches wider apart than that and elevated by perhaps 4 inches.


----------



## Syan25

But how do the A2's sound? I also am looking for slightly smaller speakers that the A5s.
  Quote: 





foshow said:


>


----------



## gkl

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I would go for two inches wider apart than that and elevated by perhaps 4 inches.


 

 Yes, I was considering elevating them. I assume it doesn't really matter what material I use, right? I was thinking of placing under some books by Lenin so that crap would serve at least some purpose.


----------



## eclipes

Thanks Rasmutte, they are the Samsung F2380, they have one of the best dynamic contrast out there, really good for dealing with photoshop editing and autocad work. Colours on it are amazing....
  
  Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Oh wow. I love it. One of the best-looking rigs I've ever seen.
> Nice b/w contrast.
> 
> What are those Samsung-screens? They look interesting.


----------



## foshow

Quote: 





gkl said:


> My simple setup.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about the speaker placement? Too close to the monitor and wall?


 



 Treat yourself and get one of the Auralex SpeakerDude HD Speaker Isolation Platforms or something similar for them BX5A's and you'll be a very happy camper.. I got one Auralex for my AV40's and it did made a little difference plus they look good too


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Thanks Rasmutte, they are the Samsung F2380, they have one of the best dynamic contrast out there, really good for dealing with photoshop editing and autocad work. Colours on it are amazing....


 


  Thanks.
  I'm looking for an new external screen. And that Samsung seems pretty good. I'll look into it.


----------



## foshow

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> But how do the A2's sound? I also am looking for slightly smaller speakers that the A5s.


 


  They sound good for a small speaker but don't expect it to sound like the older brother the A5's cuz if you crank this baby up it starts to distort on music (some not all) with good amount of bass.. the A2's are best for close field listening and mid volume levels IMO.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Also here are pics of my set-up. Now I didn't take pictures of my PC because it's a lowly eMachines PC.....


 


  Thomas Reiter. International Space Station


----------



## Zombie_X

Well I don't have a lot of experience with speakers but to my ears these babies are not flat. They have a much richer presentation that monitors should have. They are also not clinical but do have a nice amount of detail. The treble itself is smooth, the mids are lush, and the bass is a few dB's over neutral. 
   
  You could probably use them as monitors but I wouldn't recommend it as they aren't neutral enough.
  
  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> So how good are these audio engine 5s?? Are the monitor good?


----------



## Zombie_X

I find that they have a ton of bass if you pull them further away from the wall. So I just dampen the wall and push them closer. This effectively lowers the amount of bass and tightens it up as well.
  
  To my ears the A2's have much more bass. At least double that of the A5's (in my layout that is).
   
  Quote: 





foshow said:


> How does the sound affects your A5's when you have the back so close to the wall? any difference in SQ when it's farther? I wanted to try them A5's out on my setup but I fear my table is right behind my wall and not having enough space for my liking so instead I got the A2's because of it's front-ported type of speaker and it's small size.


----------



## Syan25

HAHA - i would have said sound isolation platforms would be great - but I think Lenin's books probably need sound isolation in them selves....
  
  Quote: 





gkl said:


> Yes, I was considering elevating them. I assume it doesn't really matter what material I use, right? I was thinking of placing under some books by Lenin so that crap would serve at least some purpose.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon




----------



## jtaylor991

DWIGHT SCHRUTE IN DA HOUSE!!!!
  
  Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


>


----------



## Zombie_X

Yeah there wasn't much room in the whole house so the attic had to do! It may look small but it isn't at all.
   
  And indeed it's a nice man-cave or internest 
   
  And Adobe sucks. I bought a new copy of Photoshop CS3 about 2 years back for $150 and that's a good deal.
  
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> @Zombie_X: But at least they're letting you 'rent' it now! Granted, it actually costs more over the same period of time if you buy it in one-year blogs and even more if you buy it month-to-month... But it is more convenient. You know, exact that it's not... Oh, right, I forgot. Adobe likes money. Now I remember why they did it.
> 
> Also, love the man-cave.


----------



## Syan25

Love the R2 unit!
  Quote 





>


----------



## Destroysall

Two questions: 
   
  What desk are you using that has that much room?  Also, what type of monitors are those.  I can see they are Dells, but they look really gorgeous!
   
   
  Anyways, great setup, nice and clean! 
  Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


>


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Two questions:
> 
> What desk are you using that has that much room?  Also, what type of monitors are those.  I can see they are Dells, but they look really gorgeous!
> 
> ...


 
  These are ikea's vika desk..Dreaming of  better.. is spot on..these are U2711, really amazing set of displays highly recommend it. 1 draw back for most are the coating tho.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Dual display AND a Dwight bobblehead? We have a winner.
  
  Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


>


----------



## Tilpo

bjonbjonbjon said:


> These are ikea's vika desk..Dreaming of  better.. is spot on..these are U2711, really amazing set of displays highly recommend it. 1 draw back for most are the coating tho.




:eek: two $800 displays. My wallet would never forgive me such expenses.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> two $800 displays. My wallet would never forgive me such expenses.


 


  I like how the drawback is the coating and not the money. 
   
  But wow that looks nice.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

The keyboard is stunning, wich model it is?
  
  Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


> These are ikea's vika desk..Dreaming of  better.. is spot on..these are U2711, really amazing set of displays highly recommend it. 1 draw back for most are the coating tho.


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> The keyboard is stunning, wich model it is?


 


  Looks like the razer blackwidow


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





xxhaxx said:


> Looks like the razer blackwidow


 


  x2, blackwidow ultimate (standard doesnt have individual groovy lighting)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


> These are ikea's vika desk..Dreaming of  better.. is spot on..these are U2711, really amazing set of displays highly recommend it. 1 draw back for most are the coating tho.


 


  Dual 27" displays... Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. 
   
  Where, pray tell, did you get that wallpaper set? It's very nice!


----------



## gurus

MISSING- BeyerDynamic T1 - On the way and SCHITT BITFROST DAC- On Pre-order


----------



## spork42

Is that a Steelcase Leap?  I didn't know they came in patterns like that.


----------



## gurus

Quote: 





spork42 said:


> Is that a Steelcase Leap?  I didn't know they came in patterns like that.


 

 Yessir, you know your chairs. It was a custom order ( fabric). My wife wouldn't have it any other way, had to match the decor.


----------



## Tilpo

blisse said:


> I like how the drawback is the coating and not the money.
> 
> But wow that looks nice.



Money is never a drawback. It's just in limited supply, that's all.

Btw, your forum avatar. I saw that less than 10 minutes ago. I slammed the space bar to pause out of sheer excitement seeing a K701 in an anime. I do like that they don't hide the brands of musical instruments (and amps) as well in K-ON.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I like how the drawback is the coating and not the money.
> 
> But wow that looks nice.


 

 Money is made to be spend.
   


  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Dual 27" displays... Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> Where, pray tell, did you get that wallpaper set? It's very nice!


 


  http://digitalblasphemy.com/ some amazing stuff on there..


  Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> The keyboard is stunning, wich model it is?


 
  xxhaxx, buffalowings is right. It's the razer black widow ultimate


----------



## ttol




----------



## Baird GoW

What are the components with the diamond patterns?


----------



## ttol

baird gow said:


> What are the components with the diamond patterns?




Rockhopper's ß22 amp.


----------



## Zombie_X

I added a Violectric V800 DAC to my roster, will post pics of it in my rig tomorrow. Thing is tiny compared to my modded Music Hall, but sound leagues better.


----------



## matthewh133

On a kind of related note, can anyone point me to a place to buy those small, angled speaker raisers? Most are made of foam I think. I used to have a long raiser on my desk that raised everything, but I have removed it because it's ugly and just want something to angled my KRKs. Obviously they don't sound nearly as good without the tweeters pointing at my ears.
   
  What would even be helpful is does anyone know what they are called? I searched "foam speaker risers" etc but found nothing.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

They're called Mopads. 
http://www.amazon.com/Auralex-MOPAD-Monitor-Isolation-Charcoal/dp/B0002D0B4K


----------



## matthewh133

Thanks Lazer, I have seen them around but I don't think their max 8 degree angle is enough to get to optimal level for me.


----------



## MarioImpemba

It blows my mind that people would pay $40 for something that you could easily create with items around the house, yet I see them in almost all the desktop setups here. Oh head-fi...


----------



## Bojamijams

Really? You have dense foam pads specifically engineered to absorb vibrations around the house? And they're cut at various angles to allow you to adjust from 30-60deg angle?
   
  Must be nice to have that just lying around the house.
   
  Oh wait..
  
  Quote: 





marioimpemba said:


> It blows my mind that people would pay $40 for something that you could easily create with items around the house, yet I see them in almost all the desktop setups here. Oh head-fi...


----------



## MarioImpemba

There are a multitude of items that will offer the same CLD characteristics.
   
  Seriously, a couple of stacked books with something squishy between them and the speaker, or the speaker and the desk, will do just as good a job at coupling vibrations and gives you more flexibility on angling.
   
  Buying foam blocks "specifically engineered" is tantamount to buying copper wire for excessive cash that is similarly "specifically engineered".
  
  Quote: 





bojamijams said:


> Really? You have* dense foam pads specifically engineered to absorb vibrations* around the house? And they're cut at various angles to allow you to adjust from 30-60deg angle?
> 
> Must be nice to have that just lying around the house.
> 
> Oh wait..


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





marioimpemba said:


> There are a multitude of items that will offer the same CLD characteristics.
> 
> Seriously, a couple of stacked books with something squishy between them and the speaker, or the speaker and the desk, will do just as good a job at coupling vibrations and gives you more flexibility on angling.
> 
> Buying foam blocks "specifically engineered" is tantamount to buying copper wire for excessive cash that is similarly "specifically engineered".


 

 There are known specific advantages to vibration damping and speaker angle when placed on reflective surfaces. Yes, you can do the same thing cheaper, but buying the blocks isn't the same thing as buying cables and wire where the differences are generally not verifiable. I mean you're on an audiophile site where there are people who pay hundreds of dollars for cables. Spending $40 on speaker pads that achieve a goal and look decent (at least better than stacked books, and yes aesthetic appeal does have some value to people) isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Bojamijams

Show me a professional test that shows that your books+squishy method offers the same damping characteristics as the foam, and I'll believe you.
   
  Until then, its just your opinion, and a very wrong one at that.
  
  Quote: 





marioimpemba said:


> There are a multitude of items that will offer the *same *CLD characteristics.


----------



## Tilpo

ocswing said:


> There are known specific advantages to vibration damping and speaker angle when placed on reflective surfaces. Yes, you can do the same thing cheaper, but buying the blocks isn't the same thing as buying cables and wire where the differences are generally not verifiable. I mean you're on an audiophile site where there are people who pay hundreds of dollars for cables. Spending $40 on speaker pads that achieve a goal and look decent (at least better than stacked books, and yes aesthetic appeal does have some value to people) isn't that big of a deal.



True, but I would argue that it's better to go to your local hardware store and buy a block of foam, and simply cut it yourself. Could save a lot of money.
Then again, I don't know if it's something most hardware stores stock. However I do believe that there are cheaper alternatives with equivalent performance, just might take some time and effort getting them.
Don't forget that DIY is rewarding and fun.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> True, but I would argue that it's better to go to your local hardware store and buy a block of foam, and simply cut it yourself. Could save a lot of money.
> Then again, I don't know if it's something most hardware stores stock. However I do believe that there are cheaper alternatives with equivalent performance, just might take some time and effort getting them.
> Don't forget that DIY is rewarding and fun.


 

 Yeah, I don't disagree with that, but I don't begrudge someone wanting a simple solution for what is honestly not a lot of money. Especially considering what many people spend on their systems. Ensuring you're getting proper sound from your speakers without vibration or reflection is more important than most people realize. In the sound science forum there was a discussion going on about how far you have to go with room treatments to get flat response from a room. A couple pads are a huge benefit for a small investment regardless of whether it's pre-made or DIY. Arguing about how someone goes about it is just frivolous. If they start getting into exotic materials and some random EMF dampening with them then I'll be skeptical.


----------



## MarioImpemba

Lol, professional test.


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> On a kind of related note, can anyone point me to a place to buy those small, angled speaker raisers? Most are made of foam I think. I used to have a long raiser on my desk that raised everything, but I have removed it because it's ugly and just want something to angled my KRKs. Obviously they don't sound nearly as good without the tweeters pointing at my ears.
> 
> What would even be helpful is does anyone know what they are called? I searched "foam speaker risers" etc but found nothing.


 

 It will sound even better without those angled foam risers.  Use something to get the entire speaker up off the desk by at least 6 inches or so if you don't want the bass and lower mids to be all muddy.  It will sound much better that way.  Lots of cheap options too, like diy wood stands or cinder block.


----------



## Tilpo

ocswing said:


> Yeah, I don't disagree with that, but I don't begrudge someone wanting a simple solution for what is honestly not a lot of money. Especially considering what many people spend on their systems. Ensuring you're getting proper sound from your speakers without vibration or reflection is more important than most people realize. In the sound science forum there was a discussion going on about how far you have to go with room treatments to get flat response from a room. A couple pads are a huge benefit for a small investment regardless of whether it's pre-made or DIY. Arguing about how someone goes about it is just frivolous. If they start getting into exotic materials and some random EMF dampening with them then I'll be skeptical.



Indeed, I would never expect some very expensive pad of $2000 with exotic materials to significantly outperform a sub $50 DIY solution. 
But right now I don't really think it matter at all with my ~$80/pr speakers. I'm thinking of buying some new ones somewhere in the future. I know a fair bit about headphones and amps, but I'm fairly oblivious when it comes to speakers. 

Would anyone know a informative forum specializing a bit more on speakers than this forum? Otherwise a book or website offering some good information would also be appreciated. 



Technology is evil - I need a new computer monitor (probably Dell U2311H), new speakers, new phono amp, new portable amp (getting Mini3), new cans (want LCD-2's) and a new turntable. 
Maybe I should get a part time job after all


----------



## jtaylor991

Is that a Gateway NV(7901u) series laptop I see?
  
  Quote: 





ttol said:


>


----------



## ttol

jtaylor991 said:


> Is that a Gateway NV(7901u) series laptop I see?




Nope, it's a cheapo MSI "laptop" (Open box version of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152252 that Newegg sold for $500). Just needed something with a fast CPU for some projects.


----------



## zzaa604

The pionner sx-1250 has always been a vintage receiver on my wishlist. It's a classic for sure 
  Quote: 





bugleboy said:


> The Pioneer sx-1250 and Sansui 9090db are on my wishlist...but very hard to find them here in Oz. I almost bought the minimax couple of months ago...then i heard the new version was going to come out in Sep (with better USB implementation).
> 
> I have posted my current set-up here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/4770#post_7612046


----------



## oopsydaisy

@gurus
   
  What are your A5s sitting on? Sweet setup, btw!


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





bixby said:


> It will sound even better without those angled foam risers.  Use something to get the entire speaker up off the desk by at least 6 inches or so if you don't want the bass and lower mids to be all muddy.  It will sound much better that way.  Lots of cheap options too, like diy wood stands or cinder block.


 
   
  I don't have the bass coming from the speakers, I've got it cutting 80hz and under to the KRK sub (RP10S). I just want a couple of cheap, low profile items to angle them to my ears (like the foam ones linked).


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





bojamijams said:


> Really? You have dense foam pads specifically engineered to absorb vibrations around the house? And they're cut at various angles to allow you to adjust from *30-60deg angle*?
> 
> Must be nice to have that just lying around the house.
> 
> Oh wait..


 
   
  Am I missing something? I need one that does about 30 degrees, but the Auralex one I looked at I think only said a max of 8 degree?


----------



## Hifianddrumming




----------



## NamelessPFG

As of today, with my new gear, it's this:
   

   
  It's a bit messy. Need to revise the cable management somehow. Better yet, build my own desk...
   
  I definitely don't like having to keep this big receiver plopped on my desk to feed the SRD-7/SB, but I don't have any other choices that don't involve spending much more money on new speaker amps or SRM-series direct-drive amps.


----------



## Tilpo

Maybe get bigger cables for the receiver and put it on the ground. If possible you could put the PC on the ground as well.

But more importantly - what's with the ancient looking monitor?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Don't knock my Sun GDM-5410. Best $10 monitor I've had yet; it can do 1600x1200 at 95 Hz and doesn't have flyback transformer issues like the $6 Dell P1110 it replaced. Only thing that would truly surpass this is one of the legendary Sony GDM-FW900s.
   
  While IPS and AFFS+ LCDs can be quite nice, they still have a few tradeoffs when coming from CRTs, especially for gaming.
   
  I can't put my desktop on the floor because it blocks off a drawer you can't see off to the right. In fact, what I really need is a narrower desk without those side drawers so that I can put my desktop on the floor, and in their place, some HOTAS mounts so that I don't have to shove the keyboard off to the side and drag the flight stick in front of the monitor whenever I want to use it. (What really complicates things when running desk designs through my head is the balance between "computer desk" and "flight simulator cockpit", actually. If I had a split keyboard, things would be significantly easier, but mechanical split keyboards are uncommon and expensive.)


----------



## Zombie_X

Here's my new DAC! The Violectric V800 DAC!


----------



## oopsydaisy

@Zombie_X

Me likey!


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Don't knock my Sun GDM-5410. Best $10 monitor I've had yet; it can do *1600x1200 *at 95 Hz and doesn't have flyback transformer issues like the $6 Dell P1110 it replaced. Only thing that would truly surpass this is one of the legendary Sony GDM-FW900s.
> 
> While IPS and AFFS+ LCDs can be quite nice, they still have a few tradeoffs when coming from CRTs, especially for gaming.
> 
> I can't put my desktop on the floor because it blocks off a drawer you can't see off to the right. In fact, what I really need is a narrower desk without those side drawers so that I can put my desktop on the floor, and in their place, some HOTAS mounts so that I don't have to shove the keyboard off to the side and drag the flight stick in front of the monitor whenever I want to use it. (What really complicates things when running desk designs through my head is the balance between "computer desk" and "flight simulator cockpit", actually. If I had a split keyboard, things would be significantly easier, but mechanical split keyboards are uncommon and expensive.)


 
   
  That's enough trade off not to have a CRT for me lol.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> That's enough trade off not to have a CRT for me lol.


 

 The GDM-FW900 (and anything else based on the FD Trinitron G1W chassis) would let me run 1920x1200 at 95-100 Hz.
   
  Problem is, they're not exactly easy to find because other CRT enthusiasts are snagging them up every chance they get, and those that are for sale cost hundreds of dollars. They're not getting any newer, either-at least the FD Trinitron G1 chassis monitors like I'm using are far easier to find locally for rock-bottom prices if I need replacements.
   
  I'll admit, the allure of 1920x1200 and even 2560x1600 LCDs is a very tempting one, but I simply don't have the wallet for it, especially not the latter. (And 1920x1080 needs to get out of the PC market and stay on HDTVs where it belongs. 1200 vertical lines is a MINIMUM for me.)
   
  Oh, and before I get too caught up in a monitor discussion here: nice DAC. Well, nice, EVERYTHING in that stack.


----------



## Bill1202

Yeah, what's with the old monitor?  Love your flight gear though.  A fellow simmer!  Hey, what you can do is get a mild crate and turn it upside down and place your receiver on that on the floor?
  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Maybe get bigger cables for the receiver and put it on the ground. If possible you could put the PC on the ground as well.
> 
> But more importantly - what's with the ancient looking monitor?


----------



## Bill1202

Love your flight sim tools.  I love my trackerIR5.  I have the same issues with the flight sticks.  You could benefot from an IKEA office desk setup.  they are sturdy and cheap and great quality.  www.ikea.com.   Check them out.  Oh and I dissagree.  New LCD monitors are now at 2ms.  as fast as crts nowadays and they are cheap and they are bigger! 
  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Don't knock my Sun GDM-5410. Best $10 monitor I've had yet; it can do 1600x1200 at 95 Hz and doesn't have flyback transformer issues like the $6 Dell P1110 it replaced. Only thing that would truly surpass this is one of the legendary Sony GDM-FW900s.
> 
> While IPS and AFFS+ LCDs can be quite nice, they still have a few tradeoffs when coming from CRTs, especially for gaming.
> 
> I can't put my desktop on the floor because it blocks off a drawer you can't see off to the right. In fact, what I really need is a narrower desk without those side drawers so that I can put my desktop on the floor, and in their place, some HOTAS mounts so that I don't have to shove the keyboard off to the side and drag the flight stick in front of the monitor whenever I want to use it. (What really complicates things when running desk designs through my head is the balance between "computer desk" and "flight simulator cockpit", actually. If I had a split keyboard, things would be significantly easier, but mechanical split keyboards are uncommon and expensive.)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

I love monitor stats. Fun fact: They all lie. All of them. Every. Last. One. refresh rate and response time are both measured differently from model to model, not just brand to brand. There is no ISO defined standard for how you measure, what you measure, any of it. Because of that, a 5 ms screen can actually be faster and clearer than a 2 ms screen. Fun times.
   
  The truth is an IPS display is going to be equal or higher quality to all but the very best CRTs that were available at their height. However, they have none of the tradeoffs of having a CRT (such as the cancer, power consumption and insane amounts of space required).
   
  Oh, and another reason the gaming excuse is invalid is this: How many gamers do you think still place with CRTs? How many gaming rig companies still even offer CRTs?


----------



## Tilpo

dougoftheabaci said:


> The truth is an IPS display is going to be equal or higher quality to all but the very best CRTs that were available at their height. However, they have none of the tradeoffs of having a CRT (such as the cancer, power consumption and insane amounts of space required).<



You forget generating a chirping tone that gives me an unbearable headache. 
And CRT's are pretty dated as far as I know. I remember there was a girl playing on a CRT in a ventrilo channel once. Everyone suddenly stopped what they were doing due in sheer awe; 'Who the hell still has a bubble monitor? That's ancient!'.
And that was almost two years ago, if I remember correctly.

And it's true that specs don't say much, but isn't that the same with audio equipment? There are somethings we can consider like having IPS of TN in monitors, or having a good DAC chip over a bad one.
Other than that I think we are quite used to just reading what other people have to say about it before buying (reading reviews and forum posts). And if we're lucky we get a chance to audition it before buying.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> You forget generating a chirping tone that gives me an unbearable headache.


 
  
  
 Oh yeah, I did forget. I seem to remember that being the same 16,500 Hz ringing noise you get from old TVs (my parents have one, they can't hear it).
  
  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> And it's true that specs don't say much, but isn't that the same with audio equipment? There are somethings we can consider like havingIPS of TN in monitors, or having a good DAC chip over a bad one.
> Other than that I think we are quite used to just reading what other people have to say about it before buying (reading reviews and forum posts). And if we're lucky we get a chance to audition it before buying.


 
  
  
 In theory, and I could be wrong, there are some standards on how you measure various stats on a DAC. Or, at the very least, there is an industry accepted best practice sort of situation. With displays you don't even get that. It's why you hear about companies literally using a difference process to measure the specs on different models and different product lines of their own monitors.
  
 But to be honest a lot of it is fluff anyway. It's very hard to compare stats to how the human eye actually sees. Then there are stats that go overboard. In many cases higher refresh rates don't actually lead to a better picture. HD TVs are often 120 Hz and 240 Hz but they are now doing such true-to-life pictures that they're actually having to add blur back into the image to reduce eye strain and fatigue. Without the right amount of blurring pictures will look less real.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





bill1202 said:


> Love your flight sim tools.  I love my trackerIR5.  I have the same issues with the flight sticks.  You could benefot from an IKEA office desk setup.  they are sturdy and cheap and great quality.  www.ikea.com.   Check them out.  Oh and I dissagree.  New LCD monitors are now at 2ms.  as fast as crts nowadays and they are cheap and they are bigger!


 

 The TrackIR is a godsend for flight simulation. Flying without it feels like I have my head on a neck brace, and I'd have to waste a hat switch just to manage the view.
   
  As for the "2ms LCD" figures, you'll find that if you head to the lagom.nl response time test page, response time can vary wildly depending on what's transitioning to what else, and monitor manufacturers tend to quote the best figures.
   
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> I love monitor stats. Fun fact: They all lie. All of them. Every. Last. One. refresh rate and response time are both measured differently from model to model, not just brand to brand. There is no ISO defined standard for how you measure, what you measure, any of it. Because of that, a 5 ms screen can actually be faster and clearer than a 2 ms screen. Fun times.
> 
> The truth is an IPS display is going to be equal or higher quality to all but the very best CRTs that were available at their height. However, they have none of the tradeoffs of having a CRT (such as the cancer, power consumption and insane amounts of space required).
> 
> Oh, and another reason the gaming excuse is invalid is this: How many gamers do you think still place with CRTs? How many gaming rig companies still even offer CRTs?


 

 Yes, there is indeed an awful lot of deception in the monitor industry. It's rather irritating. (Two words sum it all up more than most: "dynamic contrast".)
   
  IPS panels might still lose out on contrast and input lag (NOT response time), and they still have that whole native resolution problem inherent to pretty much every display tech that isn't a CRT. (I still play a lot of older games that use varying resolutions that most certainly don't match the native resolutions of current LCDs.) Then there's higher refresh rates, which make everything noticeably smoother in motion. (You can currently only go higher than 60 Hz on TN LCDs, which ends up resulting in poor vertical viewing angles. As a TrackIR user, no thanks.)
   
  Oh, and there's another monitor you didn't see that's in my bedroom. I use it for gaming on my old consoles in glorious 240p/480i RGB. Such signals look utterly, utterly dreadful on HDTVs without a dedicated upscaler like an XRGB-3 (and sometimes have a lot of input lag on top of that), and those upscalers tend to be incredibly expensive.
   
  Still, many people will trade those off for better color reproduction (at least on the professional-grade monitors), no need to fiddle around with geometry and convergence, and lots more resolution, and that's their choice. CRTs just happen to work out better for me, especially with a very limited budget.
   
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> You forget generating a chirping tone that gives me an unbearable headache.
> And CRT's are pretty dated as far as I know. I remember there was a girl playing on a CRT in a ventrilo channel once. Everyone suddenly stopped what they were doing due in sheer awe; 'Who the hell still has a bubble monitor? That's ancient!'.
> And that was almost two years ago, if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't really hear anything out of this particular CRT monitor when it's running. Lucky me, I guess.
   
  Newer doesn't always mean better. I'd take this 21" behemoth of a CRT over all the cheap TN LCDs that plague the market. (IPS, though...I'd consider it somewhat. Don't know about PVA.) If anyone can't accept that I or anyone else would still use a CRT (and this isn't a little bulbous shadow mask monitor, either, but one of the last aperture-grille models), then they can put up or shut up. (Or donate me a 30" 2560x1600 IPS LCD monitor in working order.)
   
  As for opinions on products, a big issue is that they're subjective by nature. For an example I can readily recall here on Head-Fi and some other forums, people debate what makes a good gaming headphone. For as many people that rave about the AD700 for that, some others will shoot it down because of the anemic bass, and yet some other people will say that it actually has competent bass with a bit of bass boost/EQ. Then there's the few opposing opinions on whether or not the best gaming headphones are electrostatics. It would help immensely if people could audition the headphones that have their interest before buying, but most people simply don't have immediate access to them anywhere in their area, leaving them no choice but to plunk down the cash first and gamble. (It's happened to me with both the AD700s and the Lambdas, and I think it paid off both times, but that's just me.)


----------



## jtaylor991

Looks very similar to my Gateway laptop (http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/gateway-nv7901u/4505-3121_7-34093839.html). With those specs, what a score for $500!
  
  Quote: 





ttol said:


> Nope, it's a cheapo MSI "laptop" (Open box version of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152252 that Newegg sold for $500). Just needed something with a fast CPU for some projects.


----------



## cifani090




----------



## randerson07

I think those speakers are too small for that desk....
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


>


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





randerson07 said:


> I think those speakers are too small for that desk....


 

 I made them fit


----------



## Syan25

Is that a tear I see in the tweeter of the right hand speaker?


----------



## jtaylor991

Cool  Yeah big speakers for that desk but if it's convenient enough for you and sounds good to you/you enjoy it, then more power to ya! I don't see a tear in the right tweeter but I sure do see some damage in the middle-right of the right subwoofer.
   
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


>


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Is that a tear I see in the tweeter of the right hand speaker?


 

 Its the woofer (top- tweeter, middle- mid range, bottom- woofer)
   
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Cool  Yeah big speakers for that desk but if it's convenient enough for you and sounds good to you/you enjoy it, then more power to ya! I don't see a tear in the right tweeter but I sure do see some damage in the middle-right of the right subwoofer.


 

 Yup, thats right. The right woofer, i need to change that out. And possibly the right mid range because the terminal is broken.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Its the woofer (top- tweeter, middle- mid range, bottom- woofer)
> 
> 
> Yup, thats right. The right woofer, i need to change that out. And possibly the right mid range because the terminal is broken.


 

  You may not need to replace the entire woofer. Find a speaker repair shop near you and get an estimate for having it re-coned. If the voice coil isn't blown, re-coning will probably be cheaper than replacing the entire speaker.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> You may not need to replace the entire woofer. Find a speaker repair shop near you and get an estimate for having it re-coned. If the voice coil isn't blown, re-coning will probably be cheaper than replacing the entire speaker.


 

 I totally forgot, thats why it wouldn't come out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill have a JBL expert refoam them since i have to take the ripped one out.


----------



## youngngray

As it stands now:

   

   
  foobar2k >> WASAPI >> Headroom Total Bithead
  >>Lepai LP-2020A+ (Needs to be upgraded...) >> Polk R10
  >> ATH-M50


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@youngandgray,
   
  How are you liking the BitHead with the M50's? I just have the uDAC for now and am starting to think anything else would be an upgrade.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> @youngandgray,
> 
> How are you liking the BitHead with the M50's? I just have the uDAC for now and am starting to think anything else would be an upgrade.


 


  I like it a lot. Although, do take that for what it's worth given that I haven't had any other headphone/DAC/amp experience other than using my iPod and computer without one. I would say that using the Bithead from my computer does trump my iPod through the LO to the Bithead (both lossless files). It's definitely a solid part of my setup that I'm going to keep the same until I end up with significantly better/ harder to drive cans.


----------



## VeXun

I really want a new desk and oh so much more stuff after seeing all of everybody on head-fi's setups. I have spent the past few days going through all 350 pages of this forum lol
   
  Now I know why my 6MP Sanyo digital camera was 75$ back in 2007.. I apologize for the horrible quality in the photos.
   
  Here is my setup right now,
   
  My PC Thermaltake Sopranors Case Corsair TX650W PSU Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R X58 1366 Motherboard i7 930 @ 3.99GHZ @ 1.25V w/ Megahalems headstink 6GB DDR3 1600 @ 1500ish Radeon 5830 @ 900/1300 2x500GB WD Drives & USB 3.0 2TB Seagate drive. I have a 22' Acer x223w LCD and a 27" Samsung Syncmaster P2770HD monitor
   
  My headphones 2x Image X10i IEM's (Long story behind why I have 2 pairs) Altec Lansing Backbeat Plus (surprisingly good) Klipsch Image one on ear headphones (a little bass heavy but after burn in and with an equalizer they can sound excellent!)
   
  Yes I do have Bose companion 2.0 speakers, I purchased them before I joined head-fi and before I educated myself a little bit.I wish I could go back and get some swans or some other speakers. They however don't sound too bad to be honest, with some genres of music they aren't that great but with others they are enjoyable to listen to. They sure sound better then my logitech x540's though.


----------



## habman6




----------



## VeXun

Nice setup Habman. How much did that headphone amp cost? I am thinking about getting a headphone amp if it would make a difference in sound quality with the headphones I am working with.


----------



## Syan25

Agreed - very nice Habman! What midi keyboard are you using there? And what are your speakers/monitors?


----------



## habman6

Thanks guys!

VeXun: The Heed was $600 Canadian. I got that one since it pairs nicely with the AKG's, but there was also a Graham Novo that I really liked (and in my opinion, is better) for around $500.

Syan25: It is a Yamaha KX8. Very few controllers - just straight up 88 keys for piano awesomeness. Monitors are Behringer 2030p's (they're next on the upgrade list) connected to a Marantz SR4002 Receiver. 

I'm actually trying to figure out a way to connect my headphone amp to my computer. Currently I have digital out from my motherboard to the Marantz to use its DAC, but I can't connect the tape out of my Marantz to the amp (circuit doesn't link the two, apparently). Any suggestions?


----------



## VeXun

Wow 600$ for a headphone amp that must sound incredible. Do you think I would notice a difference with my Klipsch x10i or Image one headphones using an amp like that? Or something a lot cheaper? lol


----------



## Jibbie

Many other things go into making music sound great besides the headphones and a possible amp.  A quality DAC and high bitrate music also help.  I would suggest starting with a quality entry level setup, like Fiio's E7/E9 combo and going from there.  It should be a good match for the Image One, and its very cheap for the quality it brings.  This way, you'll know that you're driving your headphones to their best and if you're still unconvinced of the benefits of an amp, well then you haven't invested 600 dollars.


----------



## VeXun

milosolo I have those same speakers, I was surprised because every most other Bose products didn't sound that great but with certain genres of music the companions sound great, they also make my headphones sound way better then when I plug them into my onboard sound on my i7 motherboard. It's better then nothing while I wait to get a headphone amp


----------



## mrlolftw

This is my setup. Yes there are Beats, but not to worry! A pair of AKG K240 MKII's shall be arriving shortly to take their place!
   
  PC SPECS-
  16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM
  Sapphire ATi 6950 2GB DiRT 3 Edition
  Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit
  Intel Core i7 2600 3.7GHz
  1TB WD Harddrive
  And the case? A Thermaltake Chaser MK1
   
  AUDIO GEAR-
  At the moment, Beats Studios (Yes i know, *facepalm*)
  Sennheiser Cx400II's for walking to and from school
  Some cheap 30 dollar logitechs that im using as a mic at the moment for Skype.
  Crappy 10 year old Labtec speakers, which i only use for the Ps3, as i mainly listen to songs using headphones.
  SOON TO BE! (hopefully tommorow or after tommorow) AKG K240 MKII's (excited!!!)
   
  *Side note* I know my room is messy and has lots of toys, lego and model cars. Im 14.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





mrlolftw said:


> *Side note* I know my room is messy and has lots of toys, lego and model cars. Im 14.


 

 Lego, toys and model cars are awesome.


----------



## mrlolftw

Indeed they ARE!


----------



## TelcontaR

Here is my setup





   



  





 Une des Yamaha HS80M (c'est celle de droite, on s'en fout mais je le précise quand même, nah). Elles sont énormes, n'achtez pas des enceintes aussi grosses, ça prend une place folle :






 Et le casque AKG K701 avec lequel je me délecte de vos voix suaves. C'est un véritable bijou :






 Voila


----------



## Parall3l

^^ 404 not found


----------



## TelcontaR

Sorry for the first post  my mistake.
   
  So here is my setup !
   
  CPU : Core i5 760 @ 2.80 GHz cooled by ProlimaTech Samuel17 + Papst 4412F/2GL
 Mem : Corsair XMS3 2x2 Go DDR3 PC 10600 CAS9
 MB : Asus P7P55-M
 GC : Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X
 SC : Asus Xonar Essence STX
 SSD : Corsair Force 60 Go
 HDD : Western Digital Caviar Blue 1 To
 Case : Lian Li PC-C50B
 PSU : Seasonic S12II 82+ 520W
 BRD : Plextor PX-B320SA
 Mouse : Razer DeathAdder
 Keyboard : Logitech Media Keyboard K200
 LCD : Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS
 Speakers : Yamaha HS80M, Cordial+Rean cabled, on Ultimate Stands MS-36-B
 Headphones : AKG K701
 Micro : Logitech Desktop Microphone


----------



## Hifianddrumming

Quote: 





			
				mrlolftw said:
			
		

> *Side note* I know my room is messy and has lots of toys, lego and model cars. Im 14.


 

 I too am 14. Another young-fier


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@TelcontaR, Nice setup. Really clean. Good stuff.


----------



## Syan25

Absolutely - wicked!


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## alamakazam

@TelcontaR 
   
  just wondering , when u are with the desktop , do you listen to your speakers? they are too near and too wide apart when u are near the desktop


----------



## Jibbie

Here's my new setup.  
   

   

   

   

   
  Computer Specs:
  Core i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz
  G-Skill Ripjaws 1600 RAM 8 gigs
  EVGA 580 GTX
  Antec CP-1000 1000 watt power supply
  1TB Western Digital HDD
   
  The case is an Antec 1200, my amp is a Matrix M-Stage, and my headphones are the Ultrasone Pro 900.  
   
  I'm happy with my new command center


----------



## Remonster

The iMac is 27" to give a size reference, though this crowd is probably more familiar with the size of the HD650s. I gave my Audioengine A5s to my brother and have been experimenting with a few speakers I have in the house until I get around to actually buying a new pair. These Onkyos are from a HTIB I bought 8+ years ago and they actually sound pretty nice.


----------



## Bill1202

Quote: 





remonster said:


> The iMac is 27" to give a size reference, though this crowd is probably more familiar with the size of the HD650s. I gave my Audioengine A5s to my brother and have been experimenting with a few speakers I have in the house until I get around to actually buying a new pair. These Onkyos are from a HTIB I bought 8+ years ago and they actually sound pretty nice.


 

  
  I have an old pro logic receiver laying around and was thinking about pairing it up with good quality bookshelves like these and then I was also thinking about getting the Audioengine 5's.  I do not know which way to spend my energy or which way to go.  Do you think you are getting better sound out of this setup vs. the audio engire 5's you had?


----------



## TelcontaR

Yes alamakazam,
   
  I listen to my speakers when using the computer, but the setup is optimized for movies et music listening, and then, I seat 1 meter further.


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> Here's my new setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 nice mouse and keyboard! am running the same! will post my set up soon for ya to check out.  based out of a Clevo laptop (pretty hard core one tho)


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





telcontar said:


> Sorry for the first post  my mistake.
> 
> So here is my setup !
> 
> ...


 

 Slick.


----------



## elixile

Next on my list: a decent DAC, and probably a bluetooth Razer Orochi/Magic Mouse because I need that extra USB slot.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





telcontar said:


>


 

 Nice case and speakers, I'm jealous!


----------



## Jibbie

@telcontar
   
  What Lian Li computer case is that?  Looks great laying horizontally, I think I like it better than a case that stands up vertically.


----------



## Bill1202

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> @telcontar
> 
> What Lian Li computer case is that?  Looks great laying horizontally, I think I like it better than a case that stands up vertically.


 

 They call then desktop cases instead of towers and you can find various models.  Lan Li is a good case.   Search the web.


----------



## TelcontaR

It is the PC-C50 http://lian-li.com/v2/en/flashpage/c50/.
   
  It is a beautifull case, all brushed aluminium, but it lakes room inside, it is a bit tiny.


----------



## Bill1202

Quote: 





telcontar said:


> It is the PC-C50 http://lian-li.com/v2/en/flashpage/c50/.
> 
> It is a beautifull case, all brushed aluminium, but it lakes room inside, it is a bit tiny.


 

 They are cases that are mostly used for home theater and would not be good to use them for a gamming PC.  They are too small for most gamming video cards and they cannot hold a lot of drives.  You are limited.  They arre great to use as a media center and/or music jukebox and if you build one with a high end video card that has a good DAC on it and you have a pretty good headphone rig.


----------



## VeXun

Thanks for the feedback Jibbie, my music library mostly consists of 320kbps mp3's I do have some FLAC audio files but I honestly can not tell a difference when using my Klipsch image x10i's or anything else, my ears are pretty good, I have been really picky with my music since I was really young and always found flaws in my music, would you say I don't notice a difference because of the hardware I am using to power my headphones? I know the ipod touch DAC is not the best way to get high quality sound but even when using my friends pc with his nice asus soundcard I still can't notice a difference between 256-320-flac he uses Etymotic hf3's I believe and a 200$ pair of sennheiser headphones, can't remember which model.
   
  I have heard a lot of people say bad things about the Klipsch image one headphones but after leaving them on for 4 days burning them in they sound so much different now, the bass can still be overwhelming so I just leave the equalizer off and it sounds amazing. If there is something I can find for 130$ that's better I would be interested in hearing about it because I can still return these, I love the sound but am not too excited about the memory foam / fake leather they use because I have had it slide off before and it is such a pain to put back on.


----------



## Remonster

Quote: 





bill1202 said:


> I have an old pro logic receiver laying around and was thinking about pairing it up with good quality bookshelves like these and then I was also thinking about getting the Audioengine 5's.  I do not know which way to spend my energy or which way to go.  Do you think you are getting better sound out of this setup vs. the audio engire 5's you had?


 

 The Onkyo speakers I'm using are definitely lower quality than the Audioengines, but I do like my current setup more for one reason. I'm pretty tall and sit high up in relation to the desk and speakers, right now the top 5.25" driver on the Onkyos is at my ear level so the tweeters are still a bit below but the A5s were much shorter and so the sound always seemed to come from below me (gee, I wonder why) whereas now it seems more like there is a wall of sound in front of me and the stereo image is much more correct. 
   
  I'm just getting used to this new soundstage for a while before I decide which new speakers to get.
   
  With all of that said, it's truly hard to beat the A5s at their price considering they're fully amped and everything. They even come with every cable you need, my brother wanted them so I gave them to him to help him get started in the world of higher fidelity audio and that is the only reason I got rid of them. I never found a song they didn't handle beautifully (assuming you can live with the lack of performance below 50Hz or have a sub to take care of that)


----------



## MarioImpemba

In the process of looking for a better desktop speaker set-up. More than likely going DIY full-range paired with some sort of $100 ebay amp.


----------



## Lunatique

I just went through some big changes in my computer/studio setup.
   
  I upgraded an old machine I built in 2003 with new MOBO (*MSI Z68A-GD65 (B3*), CPU (*Core i5 2500k)*, RAM (8GB of standard Kingston DDR3 RAM), and new case as well (*Silverstone Raven 2 RV02-E Evolution*) :

   
   
  I liked the Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution so much that I bought a black version too and upgrade my other desktop computer with it:
   

   
   
  Here they are, my black and white duo:

   
  With the noise reduction acoustic baffles:

   
  You can see more photos and find out more about the details in this latest blog entry: http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality_website/about_me/wordpress/?p=1429
   
  I HIGHLY recommend the Raven 2 Evolution. It's the best case I've ever had by far.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I just went through some big changes in my computer/studio setup.
> 
> I upgraded an old machine I built in 2003 with new MOBO (*MSI Z68A-GD65 (B3*), CPU (*Core i5 2500k)*, RAM (8GB of standard Kingston DDR3 RAM), and new case as well (*Silverstone Raven 2 RV02-E Evolution*) :
> 
> ...


 

 I like the idea of soundproofing (especially when using open cans or speakers), but doesn't that only result in increased heat buildup?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I like the idea of soundproofing (especially when using open cans or speakers), but doesn't that only result in increased heat buildup?


 

 If you read the entire blog post I linked, I talk about how they don't affect the temperature at all, while cutting the noise down dramatically. My hard drive idle temperature is around 29~36, and my CPU around 35~37, with the room temperature around 26. And this is with the acoustic baffles in place. You'll see in the blog post the other two panels and how they are placed--there's plenty of of openings for airflow.


----------



## cyberspyder

Ever thought of replacing the loud stock intel cooler with something quieter?


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Ever thought of replacing the loud stock intel cooler with something quieter?


 

 Really doesn't make that much of a difference. The black build has a Thermaltake cooler, and it really isn't any quieter overall compared to the white build. A fan here and there inside doesn't change much of anything, since the majority of the noise really comes from the case fans themselves. Anything inside won't be as significant as the case fans (unless they are abnormally loud). 
   
  Also, I'm extra sensitive to computer noise, since these computers are inside my recording studio, so they have to be whisper quiet. That's why I even have the acoustic baffles, otherwise I really don't need them.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Really doesn't make that much of a difference. The black build has a Thermaltake cooler, and it really isn't any quieter overall compared to the white build. A fan here and there inside doesn't change much of anything, since the majority of the noise really comes from the case fans themselves. Anything inside won't be as significant as the case fans (unless they are abnormally loud).
> 
> Also, I'm extra sensitive to computer noise, since these computers are inside my recording studio, so they have to be whisper quiet. That's why I even have the acoustic baffles, otherwise I really don't need them.


 
   
  I'll just say this is not my experience. Stock case fans can be loud, but I've always found stock coolers to be louder. And you can replace the stock cooler and case fans with quieter models. Though if noise is really an issue then you can go watercooled for everything and dump the fans altogether.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I'll just say this is not my experience. Stock case fans can be loud, but I've always found stock coolers to be louder. And you can replace the stock cooler and case fans with quieter models. Though if noise is really an issue then you can go watercooled for everything and dump the fans altogether.


 
  Replacing the CPU fan with something quieter will at most make maybe one or two dB of difference in the grand scheme of things--if even that much. Once the case is closed and the case fans are on, I really don't think the CPU fan makes that much difference--not in my experience at least.
   
  Liquid cooling won't help because the hard drives still generate noise and they still require fans (I've got 6 hard drives in the black build and 7 hard drives in the white build). Just not worth it to deal with liquid cooling for the extra trouble to me. My acoustic baffles perform well enough that I really don't have to think all that hard about alternative or replacing more stuff. Also, the Raven 2 Evolution is already a quiet case in general (unless you set all the fans on high speed, which is not necessary anyway). 
   
  The Raven 2 Evolution has high performance case fans--you really don't want to swap them out. The 3 180mm fans are not like typical fans, they really kick some serious ass (you can find Youtube videos demonstrating this). 
   
  I'm really not that concerned really. The whole reason I upgraded my cases was because the old cases were loud (or became loud after I had to put additional drives in the 5.25 bays and added 5.25 bay fans just for those drives). Now that both desktops are using Raven 2 Evolutions, they are quiet enough that I really don't notice them with the acoustic baffles in place. That's enough for me. 
   
  Truth is, both the black and the white builds compared to the average desktop computer is already considered quiet. The only reason I use acoustic baffles is because I'm running a recording studio, so it's not the same as having these computers inside a typical bedroom or office.


----------



## Syan25

I'm not a fan of liquid cooling - way too dangerous IMO...


----------



## atakara

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I'm not a fan of liquid cooling - way too dangerous IMO...


 


  only if its done wrong and you get the noise from the pump and the radiator for it anyway


----------



## Blisse

Some sexy computers you got there Lunatique, wow. When I have the cash I'm totally getting those cases. Or maybe the Fractal Design R4 when it comes out. Trying to make this computer as quiet as possible, but I don't know where to get those custom mods that SPCR people use.


----------



## slyjoker87




----------



## Bucko

Quote: 





danne said:


> New rack and a Woo T-Stand has moved in.


 


  What desk and monitors are those? looks great!


----------



## drez

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> I'm not a fan of liquid cooling - way too dangerous IMO...


 


  For quiet computing liquid cooling is kind of pointless - you still need the same amount of airflow if not more than what you need for an air cooled setup, and you move the fans to the outside of the case where they are more easily heard.  You also add the noise of the pump also.
  For a gaming machine its very difficult for me to get below 12 dB or so as once you get to a certain point the only way to reduce noise is to reduce airflow, and I need a certain baseline airflow for stability of the GFX card.
  On acoustic baffles, why not apply sound deadening to the entire case interior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seems to kill thermal performance but soaks up a lot of the HDD and resonance noise.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

They look like some Dell UltraSharps to me.


----------



## Jibbie

I would also love to know what desk that is.  Looks incredble
  
  Quote: 





bucko said:


> What desk and monitors are those? looks great!


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Here they are, my black and white duo:
> 
> 
> With the noise reduction acoustic baffles:


 

  
  Those are some beautiful cases to have to hide


----------



## DjAmTraX

Here's what I use while I browse the inter web.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





drez said:


> On acoustic baffles, why not apply sound deadening to the entire case interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not willing to reduce the cooling performance--that's the main reason. Also, no amount of acoustic lining on the case interior walls will help with the case fans themselves--those are exposed no matter what. Some quiet cases try to cover up the front fans and use slots on the side of the front panel for airflow, but in all the reviews I've read, the noise and cooling performance aren't necessarily better than the Raven 2 Evolution. 
   
  Quote: 





anetode said:


> Those are some beautiful cases to have to hide


 

 I agree, but when it comes to having a quiet studio vs. having pretty computers, I choose quiet. Also, when I watch movies in the dark, pretty cases with their LED lights just adds more distraction, and if I disconnect the LED lights, the cases aren't as pretty anymore.


----------



## Griffinhart

Got a new desk, so I finally have space for a third monitor.
   
  I just need to, y'know, get a third monitor... (been eying an HP 16:10 S-IPS monitor, it's _horrendously tempting_.)
   
     
   
  Obviously, I'd move the laptop and the game consoles off the desk if/when I get a third monitor...
   
  I also need a dedicated desktop source. Been looking at Yulong's D100 for a while now.
   
  Guhhhhh I need _all of the monies_. Like, immediately. ASAP. Posthaste. And so on, so forth, etc., etc.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## buffalowings

fluttershy!


----------



## Griffinhart

Yes indeed, that is my Flutterdrive. (8GB USB flash drive in gold and pink, with a laser-etching of Fluttershy on one side and the words "You rock! Woo-hoo~" on the other.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## jasonb

Just a simple laptop and headphone setup. Sold my HD650's, and simplified my headphone rig. The onboard sound from this laptop actually sounds nice and gets the TMA-1's plenty loud at under 50% volume.
   
*Click to enlarge:*
.


----------



## danne

Thanks! IKEA desk (Cant remember the model name on top of my head) and the monitors are Dell u2410.
  
  Quote: 





bucko said:


> What desk and monitors are those? looks great!


----------



## Tilpo

jasonb said:


> Just a simple laptop and headphone setup. Sold my HD650's, and simplified my headphone rig. The onboard sound from this laptop actually sounds nice and gets the TMA-1's plenty loud at under 50% volume.



I can clearly see your face in two of those pictures. Isn't it really annoying to have such a reflective screen?

I personally have a glossy screen as well, and although it is an excellent screen, I will still sell it.
I can't even browse the internet during the day without closing the curtains. Even with curtains closed it's still annoying.

Isn't there any way to apply an anti-glare layer to a screen? If so I would love to know about it.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You can buy anti-glare films for most computers. I know you can for a lot of Macs, though it's more common for laptops than desktops. If you're not rocking a Mac you might want to see if someone is selling a roll-your-own where you have to cut it out of a sheet.


----------



## Tilpo

dougoftheabaci said:


> You can buy anti-glare films for most computers. I know you can for a lot of Macs, though it's more common for laptops than desktops. If you're not rocking a Mac you might want to see if someone is selling a roll-your-own where you have to cut it out of a sheet.



I bought the Iiyama ProLite T2250MTS, which is a 22" touchscreen. I regret buying it, since I could probably get a lot better screen for the same money. The touchscreen is actually quite handy, and I use it a lot when reading pdfs, or when browsing the internet. 
But the strong glossy finish is a huge con, and I don't know if the $80 extra you pay for the touchscreen is justifiable. 
(I bought it for 220 EUR ($300), and it's comparable in quality to screens that cost $60-80 less.)

So I guess I'll be selling it in any case.

If only I could find the darn charger for my camera so I could take some pictures and put it up on eBay...


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

From a UI perspective I never got vertical touch-screens. Price isn't the reason they're not catching on. There's actually a phenomena called "gorilla arm" in the UI community that is the result of regularly using a vertical touch interface. Basically, your forearms get massive. Horizontal touch interfaces are another story all together. It's why devices like the iPad, iPhone and other more portable touch interfaces are so popular. Also kind of why I want one... OK, not kind of. I REALLY want an iPad.
   
  But yes, for $300 you could get an IPS display which would likely be a big step forward. They're brighter and have better color which helps.
  My iMac doesn't do too bad on the reflections unless there's some really, really strong light going on. But in my experience, in those situations a matte display doesn't always fair much better. The only solution that would really work is an eInk display, which would be rubbish for general computing. For now, at least.


----------



## snapple10

Quote: 





djamtrax said:


> Here's what I use while I browse the inter web.
> 
> 
> which sony headphone is that?


----------



## DjAmTraX

That's the NEW Sony MDR-ZX1000.


----------



## Tilpo

dougoftheabaci said:


> From a UI perspective I never got vertical touch-screens. Price isn't the reason they're not catching on. There's actually a phenomena called "gorilla arm" in the UI community that is the result of regularly using a vertical touch interface. Basically, your forearms get massive. Horizontal touch interfaces are another story all together. It's why devices like the iPad, iPhone and other more portable touch interfaces are so popular. Also kind of why I want one... OK, not kind of. I REALLY want an iPad.
> 
> But yes, for $300 you could get an IPS display which would likely be a big step forward. They're brighter and have better color which helps.
> My iMac doesn't do too bad on the reflections unless there's some really, really strong light going on. But in my experience, in those situations a matte display doesn't always fair much better. The only solution that would really work is an eInk display, which would be rubbish for general computing. For now, at least.



From my experience the gorilla arm isn't that bad at all. If you take on the right posture, and don't spend hours doing it you don't notice it at all. But then again, my mouse/keyboard are still by far my main input devices. I only use the touchscreen a couple times a day, really. 

I was thinking of getting the Dell U2311H, which will require me to pay only a couple extra bucks if I can sell the touchscreen for a good amount of money. I hope to get something around $250, which is $100 below current price. I'm not very good with selling stuff second hand, so do you think that's a good price? Or should I higher it and accept lower bids?


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





danne said:


> Thanks! IKEA desk (Cant remember the model name on top of my head) and the monitors are Dell u2410.


 


  That's definitely a Galant with "half-round" extensions (start at page 3)


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Go on eBay and see what other people are selling theirs for, or check around the web. if something is in good condition you can usually sell it for closer to the original price. I usually expect at least 20% less if it's used, but that's me. Figure out what you think a fair asking price is, put that as your buy it now and then toss it on eBay, see what happens. I think you always have the option of saying no.


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Got a new desk, so I finally have space for a third monitor.
> 
> I just need to, y'know, get a third monitor... (been eying an HP 16:10 S-IPS monitor, it's _horrendously tempting_.)
> 
> ...


 

 Griffinhart check out a program called Display Fusion . It lets you get wallpapers 3840x1080 to spread the one pic over your 2 screens! Free version is good.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





barnstormer said:


> Griffinhart check out a program called Display Fusion . It lets you get wallpapers 3840x1080 to spread the one pic over your 2 screens! Free version is good.


 
  Its a great tool. I actually bought it because its such a great tool. because I bought it, several times when I gave a suggestion for the program he implemented my idea by the next update. Same goes with my friend who also bought it.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

You gotta love a responsive dev. Still... How has Windows not implemented this yet? It's been in OS X for near a decade now and gods only know how long Linux has had it.


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Its a great tool. I actually bought it because its such a great tool. because I bought it, several times when I gave a suggestion for the program he implemented my idea by the next update. Same goes with my friend who also bought it.


 
  yeah i bought it as well. its tops. but just for backgrounds the free one will do the trick.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

In Windows, if you have two or more monitors with the same resolution, figure out what the full resolution would be, find an image that can fill that much space, then set your wallpaper to "tile". It'll go across all the screens.


----------



## MarioImpemba

In XP go to display->desktop->customize desktop->web->new->browse for the file on your computer, then OK everything, it places it on the desktop, you stretch it across both screens, then go back in and click "lock desktop". Done.


----------



## Squa7ch

Link to those wallpapers if possible, especially the Squirtle ?
  
  Quote: 





ijoy said:


> Yes I know Bose please don't hurt me!


----------



## Tilpo

marioimpemba said:


> In XP go to display->desktop->customize desktop->web->new->browse for the file on your computer, then OK everything, it places it on the desktop, you stretch it across both screens, then go back in and click "lock desktop". Done.




I personally use ultramon. Has some other cool features as well.
The only thing it apparently can't do is cycle wallpapers (e.g. wallpaper changes every day, or every startup).

Does anyone know a good multi monitor wallpaper tool that can also cycle wallpapers?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I personally use ultramon. Has some other cool features as well.
> The only thing it apparently can't do is cycle wallpapers (e.g. wallpaper changes every day, or every startup).
> 
> Does anyone know a good multi monitor wallpaper tool that can also cycle wallpapers?


 

 I originally used ultramon. Now I moved to Displayfusion.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





barnstormer said:


> Griffinhart check out a program called Display Fusion . It lets you get wallpapers 3840x1080 to spread the one pic over your 2 screens! Free version is good.


 

 Problem: None of the images that I already have are at 3840x1080; and if I ever add a third monitor, it'll be in 16:10 (most likely 1920x1200), which means that not all of my monitors will have the same resolution.
   
  And finally, I can already do EyeFinity since I'm using an ATI video card. So... thanks, but no thanks. vOv
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## .Sup

This is my PC/listening room.
   


   
  More photos here: https://picasaweb.google.com/118123551109513728044/14September2011


----------



## Slyver

Here's my gaming rig detailed info :
   
  OS : Window 7 64bits Pro.
  MB: eVGA X58 SLI LE
  CPU : Intel i7 920 @ 4.2ghz
  CPU Cooler : Corsair H100 Push/Pull /w Notcua's NF-P12
  RAM : Corsair Dominator 6GB PC3-1600
  RAM Cooler : Corsair CMXAF2
  GPU : MSI NGTX580 Lightning
  SSD : Corsair Force 120GB
  HHD : Western Digital Black 640GB x 2 + Western Digital Green 750GB
  E-HDD : Western Digital Elements 3TB
  Case : Corsair Obsidian 800D
  PSU : Corsair HX850
  Sound Card : Asus Xonar Essence STX
  Optical Drives : LG CH08 Blu-Ray + Pionner DVD
  Monitors : 2 x Dell U2410
  Keyboard : Steelseries 6Gv2
  Mice : Razer Deathadder Black Edition


----------



## Baird GoW

How do you like the H100 im thinking of buying a new case and putting one of those in...


----------



## Slyver

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> How do you like the H100 im thinking of buying a new case and putting one of those in...


 


  Efficient, silent. Love it  Keeps my CPU quite cool ; never goes over 45-50C in full load, that's quite good. The only downside is the price, but oh well, you pay for what you get


----------



## dannesilver

Here is my rig at the moment.
   
  MacBook Pro 13" (mid 2011)
  Elac AM150
  Argon HA1
  Denon AH-D2000


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





dannesilver said:


> Here is my rig at the moment.
> 
> MacBook Pro 13" (mid 2011)
> Elac AM150
> ...


 

 So fresh. So clean. I like it a lot!


----------



## Gwarmi

Here's my humble contribution to the thread..


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Slyver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Case : Corsair Obsidian 800D


 
   
  Mad jealous of that case. I was considering getting it when I was putting Joyeuse together, but it was ~300USD everywhere I looked, versus the CoolerMaster HAF932, which was about half as much.
   
  Still, I've been considering rebuilding Joyeuse... (want to get a new mobo so I can drop in a second video card, and maybe a new core too, to utilize my RAM's full clock speed)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Squa7ch

Pikachu, Psyduck, and Poliwhirl...epic.
  
  Quote: 





gwarmi said:


> Here's my humble contribution to the thread..


----------



## Jonasklam

Quote: 





dannesilver said:


> MacBook Pro 13" (mid 2011)
> Elac AM150
> Argon HA1
> Denon AH-D2000


 
  Cool! How do you like the amp? Have you had other amps before?


----------



## Slyver

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Mad jealous of that case. I was considering getting it when I was putting Joyeuse together, but it was ~300USD everywhere I looked, versus the CoolerMaster HAF932, which was about half as much.
> 
> Still, I've been considering rebuilding Joyeuse... (want to get a new mobo so I can drop in a second video card, and maybe a new core too, to utilize my RAM's full clock speed)
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 I had the HAF932 before getting the 800D. And let me tell you if you like your PC to be clean, don't get a HAF932, it's a dust trap! I had to clean it every 2 weeks or month to keep it clean; it's a great case for aircooling, but if the case is full of dust it doesn't matter does it? My 800D is dust free pretty much, sure it's pricier than the HAF932, but hey, the case is much more solid, better for cable management, easier to work with, bigger, has a good dust filter, and the design...it's just beautiful, it's all black, I had to paint the HAF932 to get an all black case... (and I'm a Corsair's Fanboy if you didn't realize looking at my build )


----------



## dannesilver

No, this is my first amp. So can't compare it to anything.
  But it sounds very good with my headphones

  Quote: 





jonasklam said:


> Cool! How do you like the amp? Have you had other amps before?
> 
> .


----------



## staffy

Heres my gaming rig! getting on abit now waitting for 2011 socket for upgrade. cpu Q9550@4g /geil 8500 4gb mem/his 6950(asus shader bios)x2/crucial 128 ssd/creative x-fi elie pro/ home make case

  the start of headphone rig. sure its just the start though after comingh here i,ve find a new lease of life for music.


----------



## cifani090

^^^ Nice headphone stretch!


----------



## johntodd

^^^ I like your headphone stand


----------



## uofmtiger

I have a Cambridge DACMagic, Heed Canamp, and AKG K701s in my computer desktop setup.  
   

   
  Here is a better shot of the desk ( I used a wide angle lens, so the scale is off a bit)
   

   
  FYI There is also a Gateway PC under the desk, so it is not an OSX only setup.


----------



## Blisse

@uofmtiger, can your door even open? Looks impossible from this angle! You've got a lot of gadgets.


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I have a Cambridge DACMagic, Heed Canamp, and AKG K701s in my computer desktop setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, you have your entire houses entertainment in one spot. Do you even get up lol 
  If you make your wife cook for you and install your own chair toilet, you'd never have to move....HAHA


----------



## uofmtiger

Quote: 





blisse said:


> @uofmtiger, can your door even open? Looks impossible from this angle! You've got a lot of gadgets.


 


  The monitor in front of the door is on an Ergotron mount, so I just swing it in front of the desk when I need to get in the closet.  The monitor looks bigger than it is because of the wide angle perspective.  It is a 25.5 inch and the iMac which looks smaller is a 27 inch.  The closet has a fold out treadmill, so I get in and out of the closet all the time.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Wow, you have your entire houses entertainment in one spot. Do you even get up lol
> 
> If you make your wife cook for you and install your own chair toilet, you'd never have to move....HAHA


 
  That is a great idea!  I need to look into that!


----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> The monitor in front of the door is on an Ergotron mount, so I just swing it in front of the desk when I need to get in the closet.  The monitor looks bigger than it is because of the wide angle perspective.  It is a 25.5 inch and the iMac which looks smaller is a 27 inch.  The closet has a fold out treadmill, so I get in and out of the closet all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea!  I need to look into that!


 


  haha, dont tell here i gave you any ideas, she'll come after me with that kitchen knife again


----------



## randerson07

Added some new speakers to the computer rig, Pioneer Hpm-100's. Never mind the overflowing trash can. The Mac Mini will be Sold on Monday to supply some much needed cash to upgrade my receiver and to aid in the building of a new windows machine.
   
  You cant really see it, but that yellow blob on my desk is my first ever 'source' a refurbished Sony Sports Walkman, I loved that thing in Jr High, played all my dad's old tapes on it for years, I remember specifically playing "Space Trucking' about a bajillion times. My dad bought me my first closed back headphones to go with it, some Technics, Im sure their still at his house somewhere.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





randerson07 said:


> Added some new speakers to the computer rig, Pioneer Hpm-100's. Never mind the overflowing trash can. The Mac Mini will be Sold on Monday to supply some much needed cash to upgrade my receiver and to aid in the building of a new windows machine.
> 
> You cant really see it, but that yellow blob on my desk is my first ever 'source' a refurbished Sony Sports Walkman, I loved that thing in Jr High, played all my dad's old tapes on it for years, I remember specifically playing "Space Trucking' about a bajillion times. My dad bought me my first closed back headphones to go with it, some Technics, Im sure their still at his house somewhere.


 

 Congrats, maybe save up for a nice Pioneer? Dont forget to post em in the vintage speaker thread


----------



## alexsj

This is my rig: 
  Macbook Pro as server, Squeezebox Touch, Audioengine N-22 amp, and P-4 speakers.  I mainly use Audio Technica ATH AD700 cans which the N-22 amp pairs really well with.


----------



## Gwarlek

staffy said:


> Heres my gaming rig! getting on abit now waitting for 2011 socket for upgrade. cpu Q9550@4g /geil 8500 4gb mem/his 6950(asus shader bios)x2/crucial 128 ssd/creative x-fi elie pro/ home make case
> 
> the start of headphone rig. sure its just the start though after comingh here i,ve find a new lease of life for music.



"Home make case"? -_- 
MountainMods you mean...


----------



## Hevan




----------



## Vonx

Quote: 





randerson07 said:


> Added some new speakers to the computer rig, Pioneer Hpm-100's. Never mind the overflowing trash can. The Mac Mini will be Sold on Monday to supply some much needed cash to upgrade my receiver and to aid in the building of a new windows machine.
> 
> You cant really see it, but that yellow blob on my desk is my first ever 'source' a refurbished Sony Sports Walkman, I loved that thing in Jr High, played all my dad's old tapes on it for years, I remember specifically playing "Space Trucking' about a bajillion times. My dad bought me my first closed back headphones to go with it, some Technics, Im sure their still at his house somewhere.


 

 that is so SICK!! i love those speakers with the mesh off, are those vintage? I have some speaker lab 7's from the 70's and those remind me of them


----------



## jtaylor991

I believe they are Vintage Pioneer HPM-100s (or something of the HPM series for sure).
  
  Quote: 





vonx said:


> that is so SICK!! i love those speakers with the mesh off, are those vintage? I have some speaker lab 7's from the 70's and those remind me of them


----------



## staffy

Quote: 





> "Home make case"? -_-
> MountainMods you mean...


 
  no home/work made. but on the moutainmods style.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I believe they are Vintage Pioneer HPM-100s (or something of the HPM series for sure).


 


  They are indeed HPM-100s. But in order to do them justice, they do need to be raised off the floor. Tweeters should be at ear level for best performance. Once you do that, you will be amazed at how good they sound


----------



## randerson07

Quote: 





vonx said:


> that is so SICK!! i love those speakers with the mesh off, are those vintage? I have some speaker lab 7's from the 70's and those remind me of them


 


   


  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> They are indeed HPM-100s. But in order to do them justice, they do need to be raised off the floor. Tweeters should be at ear level for best performance. Once you do that, you will be amazed at how good they sound


 



 They are pretty sick heres the wikipedia on them,
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pioneer_HPM-100
  Got them from the thrift store for cheap.
   
  Im working on finding something that will support their weight and get them up off the floor that doesnt look like total doodoo.


----------



## MrClean

Cavalli Bijou and Bottlehead Paramour with foreplay preamp, both tweaked  a bit.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

*W4S DAC2 > V200 > amarra mini > LCD-2 Rev.1 or Genelec 8020bpm *
   

   
*spaghetti*




* *


----------



## alexsj

@Vitor: love your set up but not enough wires?


----------



## 12345142

It's not apparent at this size, but the photo is really noisy. I need to learn how to use my camera...


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> *spaghetti*
> 
> 
> 
> * *


 


 >no UPS
  You sir, are a terrible person. D':
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Destroysall

Very nice!!
  Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> *W4S DAC2 > V200 > amarra mini > LCD-2 Rev.1 or Genelec 8020bpm *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joehalo

My noob audio setup


----------



## 12345142

Quote: 





joehalo said:


> My noob audio setup


 

 Just wait a few years...
   
  On another note, I like what you did with the uDAC.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





joehalo said:


> My noob audio setup


 

 Everyone's gotta start somewhere.
   
  I like the DAC/amp and headphone stand mounting. Pretty neat and out-of-the-way, though I'd probably mount it on the left side for those headphones because it only has the cable exiting from the left earcup.
   
  Any idea on where I can get a headphone stand like that? I'd like to treat my Lambdas with a little more respect than just laying them down on top of my receiver when not in use.


----------



## 12345142

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Everyone's gotta start somewhere.
> 
> I like the DAC/amp and headphone stand mounting. Pretty neat and out-of-the-way, though I'd probably mount it on the left side for those headphones because it only has the cable exiting from the left earcup.
> 
> Any idea on where I can get a headphone stand like that? I'd like to treat my Lambdas with a little more respect than just laying them down on top of my receiver when not in use.


 

 I believe Sennheiser makes them. I'm using a towel holder from a houseware store (which you can sort of see in my photo), which does the trick just fine.
   
  edit: Here, found it. http://www.headphone.com/accessories/miscellaneous/sennheiser-headphone-holder.php


----------



## 65535

Pretty simple setup here.
   
  Macbook Pro 2008 (pre unibody)
  Focusrite Saffire Pro 24
  Meier Audio Corda HA-2 MKII
  Sennheiser HD650 or Westone UM2 - RC


----------



## elvergun

Wrong thread..


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





elvergun said:


> Wrong thread..


 


  I don't know, I see at least a quarter of a computer peeking in from the right in one of those pics.


----------



## mmayer167

pictures are pictures : )
   
  M


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





anetode said:


> I don't know, I see at least a quarter of a computer peeking in from the right in one of those pics.


 


  +1
   
  You don't need a multi-GPU computer to say you have a computer AUDIO rig. It's sad here many focus more on their muscle computer, as if having such a powerful machine could be useful for the sake of audio quality.
   
  The guy has a pro fw interface, what would you connect a fw interface to? 
   
  I'd say netbooks and barebone PCs are welcome.


----------



## elvergun

Quote: 





edoardo said:


> +1
> 
> You don't need a multi-GPU computer to say you have a computer AUDIO rig. It's sad here many focus more on their muscle computer, as if having such a powerful machine could be useful for the sake of audio quality.
> 
> ...


 

 LOL...
   
  ...I just posted something in the wrong thread (and then edited that post).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  P.S.  Edoardo,_ Va in mona!  _


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





elvergun said:


> LOL...
> 
> ...I just posted something in the wrong thread (and then edited that post).
> 
> ...


 
   
  ROTFLMAO have you been around here recently or have some Venetian ancestry?
  

 P.S._ Che'l Signor te scolte!_


----------



## elvergun

Quote: 





edoardo said:


> ROTFLMAO have you been around here recently or have some Venetian ancestry?
> 
> 
> P.S._ Che'l Signor te scolte!_


 

  I grew up in Italy (in Piacenza)...and I attended the university in Padova for one year (was sent there through a study abroad program from USCD).
   
  During Christmas of that year I went back to Piacenza to spend the holydays with my family and they kept asking me why I was speaking with a Venetian accent (they were not too pleased).
   
   
   
  I was in Venice just a couple of months ago.  I love that city…but what is up with all the graffiti???


----------



## Masta Angler

Here's my setup...nothing crazy though. I'll have new pictures when my new gear gets here today!
   

   

   

   
*PC Specs:*
  Intel i7 930
  EVGA X58 SLI SE Board
  Corsair Dominator Ram 12GB
  PNY Nvidia GTX 570
  Corsair H50 Cooler
  Cooler Master 750 Power Supply
  Cooler Master HAF-X Case
  Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD
  Logitech Z-2300
  Logitech G19
  Logitech G13
  Dual Samsung PX2370
   
*Headphones: *
  Sennheiser HD650
  Sennheiser HD448
  Sennheiser HD228
  Bowers & Wilkins P5
  Klipsch S4


----------



## brim71

Just started here at Head-Fi, so I'm a bit behind, but figured I'd post a before shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Here is my current desktop computer setup at home, specs below:



  The computer hiding under the desk is an Asus Essentio CG5290.  Nothing too extravagant: Core i7 920, 9GB RAM, 1TB HD, GTX260.  I don't do any real gaming, but I do do a lot of computer graphics work (2D, 3D, animation) and of course audio.  The computer gets sent to the NuForce Icon 2 which powers my homemade DIY bookshelf MTM speakers or the ATH-M50 hanging beside the desk.  The speakers are HiVi M3N drivers and Dayton ND20 tweeters, with a sub from a 2.1 set hiding under the desk as well.  The Icon 2 is also hooked up to the digital piano to the right of the desk, along with my laptop when I have that on the desk as well.
   
  Let's see what I can upgrade in the next couple of months!


----------



## .Sup

Those are some nice DIY speakers, well done!


----------



## brim71

Thanks .Sup!  I finished them up last week and can't get enough of listening to them.  They have such clarity it's incredible and those little tweeters are stunning!


----------



## Jubei

Very nice DIY speakers indeed!
  
  Quote: 





brim71 said:


> Just started here at Head-Fi, so I'm a bit behind, but figured I'd post a before shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





.sup said:


> Those are some nice DIY speakers, well done!


 


  +1


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





brim71 said:


> Thanks .Sup!  I finished them up last week and can't get enough of listening to them.  They have such clarity it's incredible and those little tweeters are stunning!


 

 Look good!! Nice to hear they sound awesome too.


----------



## tool462

How did you make the enclosure for them?  Or is that a pre-built part?  They look amazing.


----------



## brim71

Thanks for the comments guys!
   
  The enclosures are painted MDF.  The top bottom and sides are 1/2" and the front and back are 3/4'.  The sides of the front baffle also have a routered round over.  I documented most of the construction process on my blog here if you're interested.  I enjoy this type of work, but the process is very involved if you want it to look decent.  There is a forum over at Parts Express that has a bunch of invaluable tips if you're looking in to building a system.  There are tons of system designs as well as woodworking/finishing techniques detailed over there.  It's a long process, but very rewarding at the end!
   
  Here are some quick wip snapshots:


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





brim71 said:


> I documented most of the construction process on my blog here if you're interested.  I enjoy this type of work, but the process is very involved if you want it to look decent.


 

 Niiice. Did you have specific goals in mind, and chose the parts specific to that goal? Also, how do the speakers measure in terms of frequency response, noise, distortion...etc?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Some of these DIY pieces of equipment look so professional it's astounding.
   
  That pair of speakers definitely qualifies.
   
  Also, is that a Samson C01 on your desk? I've been thinking about picking one of those up bundled with an SR850, just to get an idea of what a quality condenser mic is like. (I'd probably need a preamp in between my X-Fi Forte and the C01, though...I doubt that sound card can deliver 48V of phantom power, even if it does support balanced XLR input with a few adapter cables.)


----------



## brim71

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Niiice. Did you have specific goals in mind, and chose the parts specific to that goal? Also, how do the speakers measure in terms of frequency response, noise, distortion...etc?


 
   

  I built a pair of single 3" driver mini-monitors for a garage system and was so impressed with them that I figured I would stay with the 3" size for my computer system.  To give a little more oomph  and a little more high end I decided to go with an MTM setup.  Then I just looked for small MTM designs over at Parts Express.  There is a pretty well respected poster over there by the name of Wolf, so I went with one of his designs.
   
  I think I'd be scared to get in to measuring speakers!  Knowing my nature (and from what I've seen, most Head-Fiers!) I'd end up building a soundproof room in the basement and spending thousands on equipment, then endlessly tweaking everything!  I'm pretty content just saying that these sound great to my ears.  I did follow Wolf's design exactly, so they should be pretty close to the original design specs here.  I will say that a sub is definitely necessary as the M3N's don't hit very low.
   


  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Some of these DIY pieces of equipment look so professional it's astounding.
> 
> That pair of speakers definitely qualifies.
> 
> Also, is that a Samson C01 on your desk? I've been thinking about picking one of those up bundled with an SR850, just to get an idea of what a quality condenser mic is like. (I'd probably need a preamp in between my X-Fi Forte and the C01, though...I doubt that sound card can deliver 48V of phantom power, even if it does support balanced XLR input with a few adapter cables.)


 

 Thanks for the compliment!  Not sure these measure up to some over at that forum.  There are some absolute works of art over there!
   
  Yup, a Samson C01, sort of, that is the C01U on the desk, so the USB version.  I don't have a whole lot of mic expertise, so am probably not the best person to comment, but I love it!  I haven't recorded anything but spoken words with it, but such a huge difference to basic headset/webcam mics!
   
   
  OK, back on topic, sorry to hijack!  Let's see some more computer setups.  Feel free to PM me though!!


----------



## Maverickmonk

Sounds like I need a vertical touchscreen. I have terribly small forearms, and watches slide halfway to my elbow no matter what. Does the UI community have anything for triceps too?
  Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> From a UI perspective I never got vertical touch-screens. Price isn't the reason they're not catching on. There's actually a phenomena called "gorilla arm" in the UI community that is the result of regularly using a vertical touch interface. Basically, your forearms get massive. Horizontal touch interfaces are another story all together. It's why devices like the iPad, iPhone and other more portable touch interfaces are so popular. Also kind of why I want one... OK, not kind of. I REALLY want an iPad.


----------



## Tilpo

maverickmonk said:


> Sounds like I need a vertical touchscreen. I have terribly small forearms, and watches slide halfway to my elbow no matter what. Does the UI community have anything for triceps too?



If you can rest your elbow on the table and the screen is fairly close to you then you will not really feel a said gorilla arm.

In any case I sold my touchscreen and bought an IPS monitor instead (LG IPS236V). I'll take a picture of my updated rig when it arrives.
The main reason I sold it wasn't the touchscreen, just the fact that it had a glossy finish. It was practically a mirror (why on earth would you do that!?)
I actually at times miss the touchscreen, it was quite handy. I didn't really use it as a replacement for my mouse, but rather as something complimentary. It was especially useful when reading articles, PDF's or long threads. It's simply more comfortable if you don't need to grab your mouse every time you need to scroll (I like to keep my right hand on my chin while reading)


----------



## superchan

pc case : Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl 
   
  dac/ headphone amp : Audio GD FUN
   
  headphone : AKG K701
   
   
  setup 2
   

   
   
  laptop : Dell XPS 16
   
  dac/ headphone amp : Audio GD  *NFB-10WM*
   
  headphone  :AKG k 702 [ balanced cabels )


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





superchan said:


>


 

  
  Ooh, looks nice and clean. Curious, is that one of those external adaptors for an internal-style hard drive? Who makes it? Does it work well/ how do you like it?


----------



## lootbag

ಠ_ಠ
   
  setup: laptop   >   W4S DAC2   >   Schiit Lyr   >   LCD2 R2 or HD600


----------



## superchan

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Ooh, looks nice and clean. Curious, is that one of those external adaptors for an internal-style hard drive? Who makes it? Does it work well/ how do you like it?


 

  
  well many company's made them in the same exchangeable case for 3,5" or 2,5" hard disk you will find on google on the word HDD docking station.
   
  its just work the same like most external HDD but it need a adapter for the power supply.
   
  it works fine but 7200 rpm HDD drives make to much noise  so i prefer use 5400 rpm eco HDD's 
   
  on mine desktop Sharkoon
   

   
  on mine laptop Zalman
   

   
  i use this instead of external HDD because its easier for too switch from work place.
   
   
   
  @ above poster
   
  lol you use the second monitor mount for headphones


----------



## mRfRag

Nice custom filco. Where did u get the keycaps? 
  Quote: 





lootbag said:


> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> setup: laptop   >   W4S DAC2   >   Schiit Lyr   >   LCD2 R2 or HD600


----------



## crumpler

youngngray said:


> Ooh, looks nice and clean. Curious, is that one of those external adaptors for an internal-style hard drive? Who makes it? Does it work well/ how do you like it?




I've been using the voyager q from other world computing which specializes in pretty niche hardware solutions for mac. 

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/NewerTech/Voyager/Hard_Drive_Dock


----------



## ekxlme

Hello Everyone!
   
  My instant setup, much improved with the KRKs


----------



## buddyboy1

Why do you have your KRKs laying flat on their side? And how do they sound compared to whatever you had before?
   
  Quote: 





ekxlme said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My instant setup, much improved with the KRKs


----------



## ekxlme

I just wanted to try it this way when the picture was taken. They were a bit above my head when standing. But it's a temporary thing, as you might have noticed (the boxes). Searching for the final place is in progress...
  Before these two I had "nothing". Okay, I had a small Logitech 5.1 used as 2.1, which was pretty good for the money (it was very cheap), but otherwise not a big thing. Especially cannot be compared to the KRKs.
  I cannot tell much of the sound so far, because I don't really "know" the speakers yet. But this is a different league for sure. So much detail and good dynamics. I'm truly satisfied with what I got. And this is only the beginning of a hopefully long journey for me with the speakers / quality audio.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Tiny room, tiny kit


----------



## 2deadeyes

Nice - love the minimalist look. What keyboard is that?
  
  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Tiny room, tiny kit


----------



## Blisse

Not enough room on that keyboard tray, lol. I like the colours though.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Tiny room, tiny kit


 

 What speakers are those and what are you powering them with?


----------



## johntodd

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Tiny room, tiny kit


 
  I love the look of those speakers nice !


----------



## NuckinFutz

Quote: 





2deadeyes said:


> Nice - love the minimalist look. What keyboard is that?


 
  It's just a cheap one from a local store called Novatech:
   
http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/peripherals/keyboards/nov-k6310u.html
   
  I love it.  Gaming pad is Thermaltake Flare Board, excellent pad.


  Quote: 





blisse said:


> Not enough room on that keyboard tray, lol. I like the colours though.


 

 That's why I use the game pad, I swap it for the main keyboard when gaming.  Plus I use the Razer Spex so it doesn't get in the way.  Your right though, would prefer more room! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  My next plan is to invert the speakers and wall mount them on brackets, should look pretty cool.  Will give me more space and keep the tweeters and woofer dust cap away from my 1yr old daughters prying fingers!!
   


  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> What speakers are those and what are you powering them with?


 

 Homebrew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I built them for my degree final year project.  I'm uisng a Topping TP21 Tripath amplifier, I cannot speak highly enough of it.  The sound is so clean and there is zero hiss (and I mean zero) no matter what the volume.  Also has headphone out, which seems excellent to me.  I would highly recommend to anyone.

  
  Quote: 





johntodd said:


> I love the look of those speakers nice !


 
   
  Thanks!  I'll post another pick when I get around to wall mounting them.


----------



## brim71

Love the look of those speakers, well done!
   
  I was seriously considering that Topping amp, glad to know it sounds good.  I wish they made the TP21 with the DAC, like the TP30.  The 15wpc of the TP30 just isn't enough!


----------



## NuckinFutz

Quote: 





brim71 said:


> Love the look of those speakers, well done!
> 
> I was seriously considering that Topping amp, glad to know it sounds good.  I wish they made the TP21 with the DAC, like the TP30.  The 15wpc of the TP30 just isn't enough!


 


   Depends how sensitive your speakers are.  I can only run mine with the dial about 10-11 o'clock or it gets too much!  What is your source?


----------



## Baird GoW

Not complete yet... Almost. Getting 2 more dell U2410s a Lian-Li PC-Z70 case and I am currently looking for a new chair. Sorry for crappy pics was using my HTC Thunderbolt with flash cause it is night here.
PC:
MOBO: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
CPU: AMD Phenom II 1055T x6
GPU: Sapphire 5870
RAM: G Skill 2x4GB 8-8-8-24-1T
PSU: Corsair HX750W
RAID CONTROLLER: Dell Perc 6/i
HDD: 7x 1.5TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM ST31500341AS 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s in RAID 6



Closeup of my brand new Mechanical Keyboard Leopold MX Cherry Browns.


----------



## brim71

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Closeup of my brand new Mechanical Keyboard Leopold MX Cherry Browns.


 

 Is that keyboard blank!  So sleek looking, awesome!
   


  Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Depends how sensitive your speakers are.  I can only run mine with the dial about 10-11 o'clock or it gets too much!  What is your source?


 

 Right now I'm running a pair of DIY MTM speakers.  Each driver and tweeter is rated at 15 watts RMS (30 max).  I'm not really sure of the ideal amp setup for them.  Do I add them together for each speaker, making 45 watts (15 M + 15 T + 15 M per speaker), then look for an amp that puts out about that power?
   
  At the moment I'm plugging my desktop USB into my NuForce Icon 2 and using that as a DAC and speaker amp, but I feel like I'm underpowering the speakers as the Icon only puts out 24 watts.  Everything sounds good, but not sure if this is bad for either the speakers or the amp?


----------



## NuckinFutz

Quote: 





brim71 said:


> Is that keyboard blank!  So sleek looking, awesome!
> 
> Right now I'm running a pair of DIY MTM speakers.  Each driver and tweeter is rated at 15 watts RMS (30 max).  I'm not really sure of the ideal amp setup for them.  Do I add them together for each speaker, making 45 watts (15 M + 15 T + 15 M per speaker), then look for an amp that puts out about that power?
> 
> At the moment I'm plugging my desktop USB into my NuForce Icon 2 and using that as a DAC and speaker amp, but I feel like I'm underpowering the speakers as the Icon only puts out 24 watts.  Everything sounds good, but not sure if this is bad for either the speakers or the amp?


 

  
  Power ratings are a complex subject.  How far are you having to turn the volume on the NuForce to get to ideal levels?  My guess is your probably fine.
   
  Just looked at your speakers...very nice job!!


----------



## gkl

@Baird GoW

Nice keyboard choice!  I recently got a Filco TKL with browns as well. Good stuff but sadly I'll have to fix a squeaky shift key.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





gkl said:


> @Baird GoW
> Nice keyboard choice!
> 
> 
> ...


 


  IBM Model M here  rockin' the classic.


----------



## gkl

chrislangley4253 said:


> IBM Model M here  rockin' the classic.




hehe not bad. Haven't used it myself but it looks friggin HUGE.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





gkl said:


> hehe not bad. Haven't used it myself but it looks friggin HUGE.


 


  I'll take pictures eventually. The size doesn't bother much. I'd rather have a mini, but those are expensive X.x
   
  I'd like to try out some other keyboards sometime.. Something with a similar feel to the model m, but smaller, and  quieter.. My roommate is taking a nap right now, so I'm using a cheap dell softdome


----------



## jtaylor991

I am using a Razer BlackWidow on my desktop and it is great. I guess I don't seem to have a preference on mechanical vs rubber dome or whatever it is that's most commonly used nowadays because I switch between both types every day and don't seem to even notice except how my mechanical takes more pushing down length which is more work but I don't mind. It seemslike now on my laptop I have to stretch my fingers farther apart to reach keys than on my mechanical but I am fine.


----------



## Jibbie

See, now I think that typing on the Razer Blackwidow is phenomenal.  The keys are very responsive and dont' have to pushed hard at all and you get a real sense of hitting each key.  I type faster now that I have a mechanical keyboard, and I came from a laptop where I thought I'd hate any keyboard that didn't have the slim key design of a laptop.  Boy was I wrong.
  
   
  My girlfriend, on the other hand, hates my keyboard, and has even offered to pay for a new one
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I am using a Razer BlackWidow on my desktop and it is great. I guess I don't seem to have a preference on mechanical vs rubber dome or whatever it is that's most commonly used nowadays because I switch between both types every day and don't seem to even notice except how my mechanical takes more pushing down length which is more work but I don't mind. It seemslike now on my laptop I have to stretch my fingers farther apart to reach keys than on my mechanical but I am fine.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





gkl said:


> hehe not bad. Haven't used it myself but it looks friggin HUGE.


 
   
  That's because Model Ms ARE huge, albeit not as huge as the Model M or F 122-key variants. It's mostly due to the bezel around the keys.
   
  And speaking of bezels, I don't get why my DSI Modular Mac has these 1-inch spaces flanking the keyboard. There's no particular reason for them to be there. Still much more compact than most boards regardless (and space is getting a bit tight on my desk).
   
   Quote: 





jibbie said:


> My girlfriend, on the other hand, hates my keyboard, and has even offered to pay for a new one






 Why the heck does she hate typing on it? The noise? The long throw of the keys relative to laptop-style boards?


----------



## Jibbie

Haha no it is my keyboard.  She hates it because when I type on it its super annoying 




  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Why the heck does she hate typing on it? The noise? The long throw of the keys relative to laptop-style boards?


----------



## Baird GoW

jibbie said:


> Haha no it is my keyboard.  She hates it because when I type on it its super annoying



I GIVE YOU http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,slpads !!
I have them on mine and I actually prefer them when I'm typing because of not only the sound but also the feel. They don't go down quite as far saving time on every press...
Anyway here is my sub and my bed/portable rig. 

I should mention the TV is not only connected to both my cablebox and consoles but acts as a 4th monitor for watching movies in bed. If any of you are wondering why I whited out the blanket it's because it had personal info on it...
[/quote]


----------



## jtaylor991

To me it seems like they need the same amount of pressure as my laptop keyboards if not more, and with the less amount of pressure needed (not felt like I siad but it technically takes less) then I am more prone to mistakes by barely touching the key next to my finger and typing both letters. I like it for the backlighting and that USB port comes in handy sometimes mostly.
  
  Quote: 





jibbie said:


> See, now I think that typing on the Razer Blackwidow is phenomenal.  The keys are very responsive and dont' have to pushed hard at all and you get a real sense of hitting each key.  I type faster now that I have a mechanical keyboard, and I came from a laptop where I thought I'd hate any keyboard that didn't have the slim key design of a laptop.  Boy was I wrong.
> 
> My girlfriend, on the other hand, hates my keyboard, and has even offered to pay for a new one


----------



## psiness

what's going on in your itunes? what plug-in is that?
  
  Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> *W4S DAC2 > V200 > amarra mini > LCD-2 Rev.1 or Genelec 8020bpm *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaysuu




----------



## randerson07

jaysuu said:


>




I think I have that desk or one very similar, is it Crate and Barrel?


----------



## Jaysuu

It is the "Harvard" desk from Structube


----------



## jimbob747

Quote: 





psiness said:


> what's going on in your itunes? what plug-in is that?


 


  Looks like cover flow to me? No plugin.


----------



## Baird GoW

Small change to my keyboard.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I'm actually amazed that there's even a Keyboard-Addicted community.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> I'm actually amazed that there's even a Keyboard-Addicted community.


 


  I'm pretty sure you can find a community for any hobby or electronic product.. 
   
  I was a bit shocked when I first got into keyboards though. I wouldn't call them addicted, just passionate.. Same as the people on here.


----------



## jtaylor991

Yeah but I think he means the cover art in the bottom left and the black info display up top (usually that grayish yellow color)
  
  Quote: 





jimbob747 said:


> Looks like cover flow to me? No plugin.


----------



## Yuceka

Well it's not a plugin : http://d.pr/Lya3


----------



## steve1979

Here's my new near-field PC system. It's a* AVI Neutron Five 2.1* setup and it sounds fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you'd like to see the old 5.1 setup that this replaces see post 4742 on this thread: www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/4740


----------



## NuckinFutz

Why did you go from 5.1 to 2.1?


----------



## crapmonster

baird gow said:


> Small change to my keyboard.




I love that keyboard. Got the same one but not the otaku version.


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Why did you go from 5.1 to 2.1?


 


 The new 2.1 AVI system has much better sound quality and is far better for listening to music with. I do miss having surround sound when playing first person shooter games though.


----------



## NuckinFutz

steve1979 said:


> The new 2.1 AVI system has much better sound quality and is far better for listening to music with. I do miss having surround sound when playing first person shooter games though.




Yeah this is what I was thinking, better for music but you will miss the surround when playing games. What about getting some headphones for gaming?

Love the speakers though, very nice


----------



## eimis

Nice setups everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

  Rig: HP Pavilion dv7-6153ea > Yulong D100 > Fischer Audio FA-002w-LBR


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Yeah this is what I was thinking, better for music but you will miss the surround when playing games. What about getting some headphones for gaming?
> Love the speakers though, very nice


 


 Most games sound just as good in stereo, the only ones that really suffer are FPS.
   
  Surround sound gaming headphones are good idea that I hadn't considered. Could anybody here recommend a good set?


----------



## psiness

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Yeah but I think he means the cover art in the bottom left and the black info display up top (usually that grayish yellow color)


 


  i meant the info up top with the cover art and all that stuff.


----------



## NuckinFutz

steve1979 said:


> Most games sound just as good in stereo, the only ones that really suffer are FPS.
> 
> Surround sound gaming headphones are good idea that I hadn't considered. Could anybody here recommend a good set?




I wouldn't recommend a surround headset, not heard any good things that a soundcard and normal headphones wouldn't surpass. What soundcard do you have at the moment, I didn't see one in your linked post? A Xonar or X-Fi will downmix multichannel game audio into stereo giving pinpoint positional audio in games. I'm currrently playing the BF3 demo doing just this and the positional accuracy is awesome! You only then need headphones that float your boat.


----------



## philofthepresnt

Damn, these setups look so expensive! How about some more budget/student setups?


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> What soundcard do you have at the moment


 
   
  I don't have a soundcard because I found the motherboards onboard sound worked just as well as my old X-Fi soundcard did for 5.1 gaming.
   
  With this new 2.1 setup I just use the digital optical output straight  to the very high quality DAC that's built into the AVI speaker system.


----------



## NuckinFutz

steve1979 said:


> I don't have a soundcard because I found the motherboards onboard sound worked just as well as my old X-Fi soundcard did for 5.1 gaming.
> 
> With this new 2.1 setup I just use the digital optical output straight  to the very high quality DAC that's built into the AVI speaker system.




It will work fine for music using SPIF out but you will miss lots of effects in games. Depends how much you game and how much your bothered


----------



## 2deadeyes




----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> Most games sound just as good in stereo, the only ones that really suffer are FPS.
> 
> Surround sound gaming headphones are good idea that I hadn't considered. Could anybody here recommend a good set?


 

 Pick a quality set of stereo headphones and use CMSS-3D Headphone or Dolby Headphone to get your surround. The Samson SR850's becoming popular around here for that, but I haven't tried it. The AD700 is pretty much what everyone says it is. If you have the money, you could step up to a vintage Stax Lambda set, but by then you've passed the law of diminishing returns for gaming performance only (not so much for music playback).


----------



## Baird GoW

philofthepresnt said:


> Damn, these setups look so expensive! How about some more budget/student setups?



Mine was a student setup I'm 20. It was on a budget. It took a while to acquire it all.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/529140/show-us-your-head-fi-station-at-its-current-state-no-old-pictures-please/2220#post_7788899


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Mine was a student setup I'm 20. It was on a budget. It took a while to acquire it all.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/529140/show-us-your-head-fi-station-at-its-current-state-no-old-pictures-please/2220#post_7788899


 

 You just have to slowly save up :]. My current set up is Lyr, NFB-12, LCD2  with the E10 and bifrost coming


----------



## Baird GoW

The nice thing about not having a girlfriend is that you don't have to blow money on stupid ass jewelry and other pointless crap.


----------



## Jibbie

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> The nice thing about not having a girlfriend is that you don't have to blow money on stupid ass jewelry and other pointless crap.


----------



## Tilpo

That makes me wonder: are there any females on this board? Or is this hobby only known to man?


----------



## David Mudkips




----------



## lukaskite

Ok here is mine little corner.


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





2deadeyes said:


>


 


 How are you liking those little B&W speakers. I've read some good things about them.


----------



## 2deadeyes

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> How are you liking those little B&W speakers. I've read some good things about them.


 

  
  I echo the reviewers out there - I love them. They're pleasing both aesthetically and aurally with a lush midrange, very detailed treble and good bass (for their size). Like B&W's other speakers, they create an accurate soundstage in placements of people/instruments. Of course, they're @ their best for near-field listening but can decently fill a mid-sized room. They aren't the best for watching movies with a good amount of impact to its sound but good enough. 
   
  Plus its remote comes in extremely handy - I can control any media app that's currently in focus without having to use the keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Baird GoW

tilpo said:


> That makes me wonder: are there any females on this board? Or is this hobby only known to man?



My friend the internet contains no women, and the ones who claim to be are just trolls.


----------



## keenween

Quote: 





david mudkips said:


>


 


  How do you like the mathmos light? I browse their website every 3 months but never pull the trigger on anything.


----------



## DrMIS

hardtarget666 said:


> My modest rig.




Looks nice, and I am going to have a similar set up. How are the Adams? How do you feed them?

Thanks.


----------



## DrMIS

hardtarget666 said:


> My modest rig.




Nice set up. How good is the Adams? How do you feed them?


----------



## DrMIS

My mistake.


----------



## Hexidecimal

Updated! More pictures available here: http://t.co/LKfqpfr9


----------



## David Mudkips

Quote: 





keenween said:


> How do you like the mathmos light? I browse their website every 3 months but never pull the trigger on anything.


 

 It's not bad. I keep it on the slow setting. The only problem I've found with it is that it gets a bit jittery when fading to darker colours, especially red. Other than that, it's great.
   
  Keep in mind that I'm using it in conjunction with the LED's on the back of my monitor. It's bright enough by itself, but I prefer a brighter room.


----------



## chrislangley4253

You can only catch my modded sr80i's and the audio gd in this picture.. if you look for them. 
   
  I'll upload another pic with my sr225i's and with everything organized, when I get my matrix m stage and gamma 2 dac.


----------



## Austin Morrow

This is what's next to my computer, haha. iPad - ALAC - Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo - Pro-Ject Head Box II - HE-300
   
  This is temporary, I'm going to be getting a HRT Music Streamer II+, Schiit Valhalla, & A HD650 for upgrades.


----------



## Jibbie

Does this mean you view the HD650 as superior to the HE-300?

  
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> This is what's next to my computer, haha. iPad - ALAC - Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo - Pro-Ject Head Box II - HE-300
> 
> This is temporary, I'm going to be getting a HRT Music Streamer II+, Schiit Valhalla, & A HD650 for upgrades.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> Does this mean you view the HD650 as superior to the HE-300?


 


  That depends, but in my case yes. The HE-300 does not benefit a lot from amping. The HD650 does, a lot. The HE-300 is ideal for mid-fi budget set ups. To my ears, the HD650 can sound like a $1000 headphone if paired up to a good system.
   
  Besides, when I am writing reviews, I need a better reference than the HE-300, and the HD650 will fill that need.


----------



## Austin Morrow

@Jibbie Might want to check out my review: http://bit.ly/oGiNMf


----------



## keenween

Quote: 





david mudkips said:


> It's not bad. I keep it on the slow setting. The only problem I've found with it is that it gets a bit jittery when fading to darker colours, especially red. Other than that, it's great.
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm using it in conjunction with the LED's on the back of my monitor. It's bright enough by itself, but I prefer a brighter room.


 


  Well it looks good! Nice set-up.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> That depends, but in my case yes. The HE-300 does not benefit a lot from amping. The HD650 does, a lot. The HE-300 is ideal for mid-fi budget set ups. To my ears, *the HD650 can sound like a $1000 headphone if paired up to a good system.*
> 
> Besides, when I am writing reviews, I need a better reference than the HE-300, and the HD650 will fill that need.


 

 So, it will sound like a $1000 headphone when it's paired with a $2000 amp?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> So, it will sound like a $1000 headphone when it's paired with a $2000 amp?


 
   
  Umm, how do I put this... YES! IT SOUNDS INCREDIBLE! Try it with a WA2.


----------



## Yuceka

HD650 will not be an upgrade  cause they suck


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> HD650 will not be an upgrade  cause they suck


 

 I wasn't bashing the HD650, it's a very nice headphone. However, I do prefer the HD580/HD600


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> HD650 will not be an upgrade  cause they suck


 
  YOU WIN GREATEST HEAD-FI POST EVER!


----------



## CatboyMac

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> The nice thing about not having a girlfriend is that you don't have to *blow money* on stupid ass jewelry and other *pointless crap*.


 

*Where do you think we are?*


----------



## Baird GoW

If you think audio is pointless crap then I suggest not buying it... I also don't know what you are doing in this thread if that is the case.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I wasn't bashing the HD650, it's a very nice headphone. However, I do prefer the HD580/HD600


 


  I like the HD600, not laid back enough for me.


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I like the HD600, not laid back enough for me.


 


  wait whut?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I like the HD600, not laid back enough for me.


 
  Ya man... Why you gotta bring race into this?


----------



## anetode

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> HD650 will not be an upgrade  cause they suck


 


  Your insolence saddens me  how dare your opinion stand in contrast to my love of HD650


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





anetode said:


> Your insolence saddens me  how dare your opinion stand in contrast to my love of HD650


 


  Agreed, and thumbed up.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





edoardo said:


> wait whut?


 


  I mean I like the trebly goodness of the HD600 but it isn't as "relaxing" as the HD650.


----------



## Yuceka

If only relaxing meant the same as "dead"


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> If only relaxing meant the same as "dead"


 


  Dead? Hahaha, funniest thing I have heard all day. 
   
  But honestly, pair it up to a nice amp, or it will sound like crap.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Dead? Hahaha, funniest thing I have heard all day.
> 
> But honestly, pair it up to a nice amp, or it will sound like crap.


 


  You're welcome. 
   
  Well what kind of headphones will sound worse when paired with a nice amp? That statement is not a proof of their quality at all. The issue of synergy may be another thing and that too cannot add any quality to HD650. I am basically pulling your leg and if they sound good to you, then they ARE good. But to me, they are one of the most overrated headphones ever made IN MY OPINION. I would have to take painkillers because of their clamping force and because they sound much better in higher volumes, I am pretty sure I've lost some of my hearing too. So I'd rather have no headphones right now than HD650s.


----------



## 12345142

Okay. We get it, understood, message received, whatever.
   
  HD650s.
   
  Yuceka dislikes them.
   
  Thank you, and have a nice day.
   
  As for me, I would like to see pictures of computers and headphones.


----------



## Austin Morrow

12345142 said:


> Okay. We get it, understood, message received, whatever.
> 
> HD650s.
> 
> ...




Got it. Will do. Back to pictures.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





12345142 said:


> Okay. We get it, understood, message received, whatever.
> 
> HD650s.
> 
> ...


 

 Ever tried Google?


----------



## lphr0z3nl

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Ever tried Google?


 
   
  I don't think you got the point.


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I mean I like the trebly goodness of the HD600 but it isn't as "relaxing" as the HD650.


 

 Got it, thanks


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





lphr0z3nl said:


> I don't think you got the point.


 


  Do you know what sarcasm is?


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Do you know what sarcasm is?


 


  Do you?


----------



## 12345142

I changed some stuff from last time, like the placement of the amps (and more importantly, the white balance on my camera).


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





12345142 said:


> I changed some stuff from last time, like the placement of the amps (and more importantly, the white balance on my camera).


 


  I don't know why, but I have always thought that AKG K702 looks super sexy. I saw on a few days ago next a Valhalla and the setup looked eye melting...


----------



## 12345142

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I don't know why, but I have always thought that AKG K702 looks super sexy. I saw on a few days ago next a Valhalla and the setup looked eye melting...


 

 That's quite a statement, considering my K702s hang right next to the lovely W1000X Grandioso. Indoor lighting really brings out the color of the wood.

  I do think the K702s look nice, but ultimately not as nice as the Grandiosi. Maybe if AKG made the silver accents metal, they would look a bit more high-end.


----------



## rexdog101

Heres my little set up...it all somehow fits in my dorm room haha
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Nice looking rigs on here tho


----------



## Jibbie

Digging the Rise Against poster


----------



## jtaylor991

I see Linkin Park's Meteora! I'm not a fan but I just recognized that album cover for whatever reason hehe


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





rexdog101 said:


> Heres my little set up...it all somehow fits in my dorm room haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HD600 and EF2A for the win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Speaker placement looks a little less than ideal, but it's hard to get good placement in a dorm room anyway.


----------



## mochimon

apogee duet 1 > Dynaudio BM5A mkii
  not pictured: HD 650


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mochimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apogee duet 1 > Dynaudio BM5A mkii
> not pictured: HD 650


 


  Nice.


----------



## rexdog101

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> HD600 and EF2A for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah its tough to fit it all in somewhere with good placement. I'm working on it though haha.
   
  And yeah i love the HD600 and after trading around a little with tubes, the EF2A really warmed up.
   
  The speaker are amazing as well


----------



## Tilpo

rexdog101 said:


> Heres my little set up...it all somehow fits in my dorm room haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What speakers are those? Klipsch RB-61 II's?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





rexdog101 said:


> Yeah its tough to fit it all in somewhere with good placement. I'm working on it though haha.
> 
> And yeah i love the HD600 and after trading around a little with tubes, the EF2A really warmed up.
> 
> The speaker are amazing as well


 

 What tubes u using?


----------



## randerson07

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> What speakers are those? Klipsch RB-61 II's?


 


  Sure looks like it, and says it in his sig. I have RB-51s(not the iis) they are pretty good speakers.


----------



## rexdog101

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> What speakers are those? Klipsch RB-61 II's?


 


  Yeha thy are the RB 6 IIs...Awesome for two channel listening and still great for movie watching. Now i have to work out a DAC with optical out


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





mochimon said:


> apogee duet 1 > Dynaudio BM5A mkii
> not pictured: HD 650


 

 I really like this simple and clean setup.
   
  How are you liking the Dynaudio's? They're fantastic little speakers, I almost bought a pair of them myself a couple of weeks ago but ended up getting a 2.1 AVI setup instead. It was a tough decision choosing between them though.


----------



## fengtard

Some changes made to my desktop setup..

   
  2.2GHz Apple Macbook Pro (15" 2011) > Headphonia USB DAC cable >[ Denon CEOL (RCD-N7) > Tannoy Mercury V1] OR [RSA Shadow >Sennheiser HD238/JH16Pro)
   
  really loving the mac switch, not to mention the remote (makes skipping songs a breeze)


----------



## Tilpo

fengtard said:


> [...], not to mention the remote (makes skipping songs a breeze)



I never skip songs. I just put on an album and enjoy. I personally consider the skipping of songs disrespectful to the artist, but even more importantly: It disrupts the continuity of the album.


----------



## fengtard

@tilpo : well, i personally enjoy having a playlist of my favourite songs, and sometimes skip to my favourite song(s) at that point in time, so that remote definitely comes in handy. besides, it's also that much easier to play/pause tracks when needed.
   
  as with disrespecting artists, i find that the only time i disrespect an artist is by leaving a concert halfway through (in which i'd never!), and downloading their songs. in the comfort of my own home, where nobody else is listening but me, skipping songs isn't exactly disrespecting the artist, right? then again, that's just me..


----------



## 2deadeyes

I dig! I would use some velcro zips and tiddy up those cables a bit 
  Quote: 





mochimon said:


> apogee duet 1 > Dynaudio BM5A mkii
> not pictured: HD 650


----------



## Tilpo

fengtard said:


> @tilpo : well, i personally enjoy having a playlist of my favourite songs, and sometimes skip to my favourite song(s) at that point in time, so that remote definitely comes in handy. besides, it's also that much easier to play/pause tracks when needed.
> 
> as with disrespecting artists, i find that the only time i disrespect an artist is by leaving a concert halfway through (in which i'd never!), and downloading their songs. in the comfort of my own home, where nobody else is listening but me, skipping songs isn't exactly disrespecting the artist, right? then again, that's just me..



Leaving halfway through a concert would be an insult more so than an act of disrespect. 

I personally don't think pirating music is disrespectful. I have found and come to appreciate many artists through pirating music that I would otherwise never listen to. Although the majority of my collection is pirated, I have still bought a small portion on the small amount of money I earn. I see the buying of music as an act of showing gratitude to the artist, rather than showing disrespect by not doing it.
I'm aware of the ethics related to pirating, but I would argue that an artist rather has you listening to his music for free than not at all. A good artist makes music to show his love of music to others. They money is just a nice bonus.


----------



## fengtard

very true! i too have found that downloading certain artists have helped me appreciate them more. better still, if i like what i hear, i'd grab their album from the nearest CD shop! anw, back to the pics!


----------



## mochimon

Quote: 





steve1979 said:


> I really like this simple and clean setup.
> 
> How are you liking the Dynaudio's? They're fantastic little speakers, I almost bought a pair of them myself a couple of weeks ago but ended up getting a 2.1 AVI setup instead. It was a tough decision choosing between them though.


 
  the dynaudios are utterly amazing.  they are a great budget friendly and easy way to get into a quality speaker setup.  i decided to go for it after using a pair of adam a5's (predecessor to the a5x's which i think are a total ****-up) at work. they have this airy quality that ive only ever heard on very high end speakers that is truly magical.  as well as something that, as a headphone user, is new and exciting: real soundstage.
  
   

  
  Quote: 





2deadeyes said:


> I dig! I would use some velcro zips and tiddy up those cables a bit


 
  yes, i was just thinking the same thing after moving the desk to a different spot (where the photo is taken) in the room.  as it is, the interconnects feeding the monitors cross over a number of power cables, so the benefit would be more than just organizational.


----------



## bcart180

Here is my rig last week:

   
  And now....





   
  GO HAWKS!


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





bcart180 said:


> Here is my rig last week....


 

 Sweet lights for the Hawks. Seattle Head?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





mochimon said:


> the dynaudios are utterly amazing.  they are a great budget friendly and easy way to get into a quality speaker setup.  i decided to go for it after using a pair of adam a5's (predecessor to the a5x's which i think are a total ****-up) at work. they have this airy quality that ive only ever heard on very high end speakers that is truly magical.  as well as something that, as a headphone user, is new and exciting: real soundstage.


 

 So Adam a5x are no good?  I almost bought a pair I saw for $800...


----------



## mochimon

Quote: 





drez said:


> So Adam a5x are no good?  I almost bought a pair I saw for $800...


 
  for 800 dollars almost everything else on the used market completely destroys them.  you can easily get a pair of the bm5a's for that much.  i got mine for 700.  also, the old a5's are much much better, and during the transition from those to the newer models, they could be found all over for 500 a pair brand new.  if you lurk around enough im sure you could find a pair today that would be a killer deal used or even brand new.  while the a5's had plenty of accurate and well integrated punch across their entire freq range (even in the high end which i dont typically think of as a "punchy" area), the a5x's seemed so analytical as to become inaccurate and rather hollow.  the a7's are also something worth looking out for.  they can be found for 700 or less and are well, well worth it.  in terms of studio monitors there are a lot of great opportunities in the used market right now that will reward anyone willing to put some time in greatly.
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/One-ADAM-A7-Studio-Monitor-Mint-/280748027080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415de2ecc8#ht_873wt_1398
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynaudio-BM5A-mkII-Studio-Monitors-Pair-NEW-/200660866941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb851d77d#ht_2360wt_1398
  http://humboldt.craigslist.org/ele/2578843378.html


----------



## bcart180

Quote: 





kudos said:


> Sweet lights for the Hawks. Seattle Head?


 

 I'm a Northern Idaho head living in Virginia... there is no love for the hawks over here!


----------



## Draygonn

Dell Ultrasharp U2711 and Alienware OptX AW2310 120Hz | i7 950 @ 4.0 w/H70 | Cooler Master ATCS 840 Black | Sparkle Calibre GTX480's in SLI | Gigabyte X58A-UD3R | Corsair HX850 | 6G Kingston HyperX 7-7-7-21 | OCZ Vertex 2 60G + Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB | Steelseries 6Gv2 & XAI | Creative X-Fi Titanium HD | Buttkicker Gamer2 | Stealth Modded Blu Ray Drive and Fan Controller


----------



## Somebody007

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Dell Ultrasharp U2711 and Alienware OptX AW2310 120Hz | i7 950 @ 4.0 w/H70 | Cooler Master ATCS 840 Black | Sparkle Calibre GTX480's in SLI | Gigabyte X58A-UD3R | Corsair HX850 | 6G Kingston HyperX 7-7-7-21 | OCZ Vertex 2 60G + Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB | Steelseries 6Gv2 & XAI | Creative X-Fi Titanium HD | Buttkicker Gamer2 | Stealth Modded Blu Ray Drive and Fan Controller


 


  I have a pretty similar pc system to you  I'll post it soon. Beautiful case btw!


----------



## NuckinFutz

Quote: 





bcart180 said:


> Here is my rig last week:
> 
> 
> And now....
> ...


 

 Sweet lighting!  I have that in my living room......didn't think of using it in the gaming room!.....Off to amazon i go


----------



## Somebody007

My pride and joy


----------



## bcart180

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> Sweet lighting!  I have that in my living room......didn't think of using it in the gaming room!.....Off to amazon i go


 

 I used DIODER by IKEA.


----------



## chrislangley4253

That Lian Li case is gorgeous!


----------



## Draygonn

somebody007 said:


> My pride and joy




Elegant setup. I love Lian Li's.


----------



## Somebody007

Thanks guys, I used to find Lian Li's ugly. Just a black box I thought, but given time I think we all grow to love that black box. It's just so beautifully clean. It is however huge like that atcs840 I mean just look at how it dwarfs my supposedly large g110 and my 24" monitors which some consider already quite big.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





somebody007 said:


> Thanks guys, I used to find Lian Li's ugly. Just a black box I thought, but given time I think we all grow to love that black box. It's just so beautifully clean. It is however huge like that atcs840 I mean just look at how it dwarfs my supposedly large g110 and my 24" monitors which some consider already quite big.


 


  My HAF 992 is every bit as chunky.. maybe even wider looking. It's not as tall though. I'm pretty sure my keyboard is bigger than yours  At least it would be with a wrist rest.  Your mousepad is slightly larger.. I was using a very small mousepad, but now that I have a larger one, I find myself wanting even more room occasionally. But, it wouldn't fit on my desktop


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





2deadeyes said:


>


 

 I have the same keyboard. It's awesome isn't it?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Draygonn

somebody007 said:


> Just a black box I thought, but given time I think we all grow to love that black box.


A lot of people like LEDs, windows, and the HAF gamer style. I like a black monolith. I built a rig for my bro with a 912, very efficient and easy to work with. This 840 is so big it needs a bunch of fans just to control airflow. The stock setup had two exhaust fans on the top but the frontmost one would exhaust incoming air from the front before it had a chance to cool the components, lol.


----------



## chrislangley4253

I like my glowy red fans 
   
  I'm not that much of a fan of blue led's though.. those are too bright. The red just gives it a nice glow.


----------



## nick n

Hennyo wanted some more pictures and a quick specs rundown of the project.
   from this http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/4125#post_7503438
  Was going to add in a passive Video card but I use Ubuntu, which helps me avoid GAMING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, makes it harder anyhow.
  That and the onboard ATI4200HD video is sufficient for anything I need currently.
*Basically*
   
  -AMD Quad AM3 Athlon 620 @2.6 stock, overclocks well.
  -4GB OCZ Platinum 7-7-7-20 @1333
  -Modded FSP Zen400 Fanless PSU,removed anodizing and blue paint, replaced thermal compound at the heatsink points with a whole tube of Arctic Cooling MX-4 compound, got it professionally polished at sheet metal shop ( _I love FSP_ ) It has no fans but a massive solid aluminum heatsink as the top/bottom whatever side it is on. Absolutely quiet no hum at all.
  -Scythe Orochi CPU 10 heatpipe Heatsink- THE BIGGEST thing I could find that looked industrial and had passive abilities. And it's BIG.
         Think it was one of the last ones for sale in existence
  -Thermalright HR-05-SLI/IFX High Riser Northbridge Cooler with good passive ability. Not that it's really needed over the stock one these days but hey it's shiny.
  -Coolermaster ( gutted ) Elite 100 MiniITX/mATX Case
  -Seagate 3.5" 7200rpm I TB storage
  -W.D. 3.5" 7200rpm 500 GB main ( yeah I needed a drive FAST so I had to get it.. coming out later ) This piece of junk is the only thing that makes any sound. The old Seagate I fried by using a bad cable didn't make a peep.
  -Pioneer DVR115DBK in stealth drive bay housing which hides all extra PSU cables
  -Flexible led light strip cut to smaller pieces
  -2 stacked passive harddrive coolers
  -Enzotech forged copper mosfet coolers/ also some aluminum videocard BFG ram coolers.
  -Chrome glass shelf feet for rear supports
  -Plexi and black Sintra plastic sheets for front faces. Was originally going to face them with mirrored plexi but plans change
  -Custom cut and milled solid Western Maple burl slab 1 1/4" thick I got myself
  -Gigabyte GA-785GMT-UD2H mATX mobo
  Bunch of things like wiring, junction bars, 90 degree power cable, stainless mesh, silver industrial grounding straps,
       badge from a 1940's-50's stove and fridge, chrome showerhead covers and front pillar/leg, brackets, led's, drill bits, paint,
       monitor wall mount brackets, TIME and LASTLY> frustration.
   
  This thing definitely took the wind out of my modding sails for a while.
   
   A few pics to get some idea. Of course most things aren't completely fit-and-finished in these build pics.
_*Apologize if there are some duplicates I lose track of this*_.There's some others obviously at the first link to the original post.
   
   






  here's the size over top of the MATX board

   
   
  Maybe I'll get a decent camera and do up some better angles and quality. No more headphone purchases so that may happen.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> A lot of people like LEDs, windows, and the HAF gamer style. I like a black monolith. I built a rig for my bro with a 912, very efficient and easy to work with. This 840 is so big it needs a bunch of fans just to control airflow. The stock setup had two exhaust fans on the top but the frontmost one would exhaust incoming air from the front before it had a chance to cool the components, lol.


 


  When I first got my case, I put in lights and the whole 9. I really got tired of it and replaced all my LED fans, with regular non LED fans. I prefer the sleek look now.


----------



## Draygonn

@nick n, that's really cool. At first I thought it was a Thermaltake Level 10.


----------



## jtaylor991

THAT'S THE NAME OF IT! I'd seen a case like this and thought "Where in the hell have I seen this design before?!" Thank you for completing my thought!
  
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> @nick n, that's really cool. At first I thought it was a _*Thermaltake Level 10*_.


----------



## jimbob747

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I like my glowy red fans
> 
> I'm not that much of a fan of blue led's though.. those are too bright. The red just gives it a nice glow.


 

 One of the main reasons a lot of people use blue LEDs are because the light receptors in your eyes are particularly sensitive to blue, stops the production of melatonin...

 Keeps me awake anyway


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Hey, Draygonn, how the the Creative X-Fi Titanium HD sounds? It's a huge improvement from onboard sound? I'm thinking about getting one.
  
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Dell Ultrasharp U2711 and Alienware OptX AW2310 120Hz | i7 950 @ 4.0 w/H70 | Cooler Master ATCS 840 Black | Sparkle Calibre GTX480's in SLI | Gigabyte X58A-UD3R | Corsair HX850 | 6G Kingston HyperX 7-7-7-21 | OCZ Vertex 2 60G + Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB | Steelseries 6Gv2 & XAI | Creative X-Fi Titanium HD | Buttkicker Gamer2 | Stealth Modded Blu Ray Drive and Fan Controller


----------



## 3X0

I had to do a ridiculous amount of futzing around to get this to work. My college rig in my cramped college apartment room (it's a double, so I have a roommate whose desk you can make out at the edge of mine):
   

  The audio system is a MacBook Air 13" 2011 running iTunes with Amarra through the line-out to the Peachtree Audio Nova Aux 1. The Nova feeds a pair of Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors. Not pictured: SVS SB-12 Plus subwoofer in my living room, which I need to figure out what I'm going to do with (too big, too heavy, too good).
   
  TV is a Panasonic TC-L32S1 32" 1080P IPS-Alpha, connected via a Thunderbolt-to-HDMI cable. Logitech G700 mouse is hooked up to the desktop machine via USB which charges it while I use it wirelessly with the Air. Keyboard is a Logitech Wireless Solar Keyboard connected wirelessly to the MBA, and it sits _atop_ a Logitech Illuminated Ultrathin Keyboard that's used with the desktop.
   
  Due to size/desk space limitations the desktop machine is precariously perched on top of a wooden board supported by repurposed Lovan Affiniti II 29" speaker stands. The speaker stands used to hold Onix Reference 1 MKIIs but I figured I might as well employ them to make this setup work.
  Desktop Specs:
  i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz with Corsair H60
  Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 Micro
  8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
  eVGA GTX 480 @ 840/1680/2000MHz with Zalman VF3000F
  Antec EarthWatts EA-650 Green PSU
  Antec Three Hundred Illusion
   
  Hooked up via USB to the Nova. Due to size constraints I'm going to be selling the desktop to a friend and building a new, smaller one.
   
  Unfortunately I still won't be able to use the USB of the MBA since both ports are taken up by the wireless receivers. -_- (Logitech won't let the G700 work with unified receivers like the one on the Wireless Solar Keyboard, bah.)
   

  Another picture showing the very limited space I had to work with, with a cameo appearance by the JH13s. It's hard to tell from the picture but the Strada are literally at the edge of the table (wooden board with the speaker stands is slightly lower). It was possible to build a great-sounding system in this space, but only the Gallo Stradas could do it (unconventional design means they don't care about the suboptimal spacing and acoustics that nigh any other monitor with a traditional cabinet would be tremendously finicky with). The shape of the Stradas made it barely possible to do this.
   
  The resolution is disgustingly good, comparable to the JH13s. I prefer my JH13s where substantial bass response is needed (50Hz and below) but the Strada throw an unbelievable soundstage and such tremendous resolving power and "speaker sound" that they obviated the need for a pair of HD 800s, T1s, LCD-2s, et cetera.
   
  Long live College-Fi.


----------



## jtaylor991

WOW! Clever dude! Yes, long live College-Fi!
  
  Quote: 





3x0 said:


> I had to do a ridiculous amount of futzing around to get this to work. My college rig in my cramped college apartment room:
> 
> 
> The audio system is a MacBook Air 13" 2011 running iTunes with Amarra through the line-out to the Peachtree Audio Nova Aux 1. The Nova feeds a pair of Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors. Not pictured: SVS SB-12 Plus subwoofer in my living room, which I need to figure out what I'm going to do with (too big, too heavy, too good).
> ...


----------



## Somebody007

Quote: 





> The audio system is a MacBook Air 13" 2011 running iTunes with Amarra through the line-out to the Peachtree Audio Nova Aux 1. The Nova feeds a pair of Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors. Not pictured: SVS SB-12 Plus subwoofer in my living room, which I need to figure out what I'm going to do with (too big, too heavy, too good).


 
  Is that a 6000dollars pair of speakers?


----------



## 2deadeyes

A very nice setup!
  
  Quote: 





3x0 said:


> I had to do a ridiculous amount of futzing around to get this to work. My college rig in my cramped college apartment room (it's a double, so I have a roommate whose desk you can make out at the edge of mine):
> 
> 
> The audio system is a MacBook Air 13" 2011 running iTunes with Amarra through the line-out to the Peachtree Audio Nova Aux 1. The Nova feeds a pair of Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors. Not pictured: SVS SB-12 Plus subwoofer in my living room, which I need to figure out what I'm going to do with (too big, too heavy, too good).
> ...


----------



## Lunatique

I made this "fly-through" video of my studio just for fun. There are 3 computers in the studio currently:


----------



## mmayer167

^ idk if i could handle that! nice studio.
   
  M


----------



## kyoshiro

Samsung LEDs 24" x 2
  Samsung LCD 24" x 1 
  Altec Lansing Octane 7 (was Logitech Z-2300 until I moved back to Hong Kong qq) Interconnected with a Clicktronic 3.5MM to RCA from Onkyo SE-300 Sound card (You can see its thickness under my GTX570s)
  i7 920 /w H70 with 16GB DDR3-1600
  Galaxy GTX570 Physically SLIed but not SLIed 
   
   

  TEAC AG-H380 to Chario Silverette Surround RT
  my PS3
  Another PC with Q6600 and 8GB DDR2-800
  9600GT and Auzentech Prelude X-Fi 7.1
   

  AND another PC and my macbook + ipad2 (i have a Sony SZ in the room as well)
  E7200 with 6GB DDR2-800 and 260GTX 
  Pardon my laundry...


----------



## Ziilot

Coffee break.


----------



## SoulSyde

@Lunatique, amazing studio!  That video reminds me of Enter the Void.


----------



## Destroysall

Very nice!!  I love the Audrey Hepburn poster!  I must ask though, what's your audio gear?  Oh and what's your mousepad?
  Quote:


ziilot said:


> Coffee break.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> WOW! Clever dude! Yes, long live College-Fi!


 
  Quote: 





2deadeyes said:


> A very nice setup!


 
  Thanks!
   
  I very recently reversed the polarity of the Stradas as some have recommended and it is significantly better for my setup now. The resolution is a step above my JH13s and the HD 800 now. The resolving power of these speakers is truly otherworldly.
  Quote: 





somebody007 said:


> Is that a 6000dollars pair of speakers?


 
  The Strada goes for only $2000/pair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The one you're referring to is probably the Gallo Reference 3.5. I plan on purchasing the 3.5s after graduating (obviously after getting a full-time job too) and using the Stradas as rear surrounds (and getting a Strada center channel and a receiver for a 5.1 HT).
   
  I've been incredibly fortunate and am grateful for having gotten this far while in college (all while having perfect credit and being on-track for my student loans). I have my parents, scholarships and a healthy amount of good luck to thank for that.


----------



## mmayer167

nice ziilot, that is a very clean relaxing setup. Oh how I wish i still had my k601 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  They sound just about like what you desk looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   
   
  M


----------



## mmayer167

^ that got me thinking... do headphones sound like their owners interior design? hmmm
   
  M


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> @Lunatique, amazing studio!  That video reminds me of Enter the Void.


 

 Hahaha, you're right. I just checked out the trailer and I see what you mean--the pulsating and flashing colors. I'll definitely watch the movie since it seems to be right up my alley in terms of storytelling.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote: 





ziilot said:


> Coffee break.


 

 Hi Ziilot, are those Genelec's 8020?
  Where did you bought those speaker stands? I need something like that (i do like the ones Genelec have but they're pretty expensive), for now i'm just using big, thick books! AHAHAHAHAH

   
  (How the hell do i align the pic?)


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Hahaha, you're right. I just checked out the trailer and I see what you mean--the pulsating and flashing colors. I'll definitely watch the movie since it seems to be right up my alley in terms of storytelling.


 


  It's a pretty messed up movie, but one worth watching.  Kind of like David Lynch's Eraserhead.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I made this "fly-through" video of my studio just for fun. There are 3 computers in the studio currently:


 
   
  I really enjoyed that, Lunatique. Thanks for creating and sharing that video. 
   
  I've been meaning to ask you, what have you found to be the the best way to light a room to facilitate easy-on-the-eye computer usage? FYI: I currently use a glossy screen MacBook Pro and recently began using a matte screen cover due the reflections of the glossy screen when using my main room lighting, which is provided by pearl light bulbs on the ceiling. I find the matte screen less fatiguing but miss the precision of the glossy screen.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





windsor said:


> I really enjoyed that, Lunatique. Thanks for creating and sharing that video.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you, what have you found to be the the best way to light a room to facilitate easy-on-the-eye computer usage? FYI: I currently use a glossy screen MacBook Pro and recently began using a matte screen cover due the reflections of the glossy screen when using my main room lighting, which is provided by pearl light bulbs on the ceiling. I find the matte screen less fatiguing but miss the precision of the glossy screen.


 
   
  Ahh, you asked the right person. In the art workshop I teach, the first thing I tell students is to make sure the lighting in their work space is properly adjusted. 
   
  There are a few main rules you need to follow in order to have fatigue-free work space when working with computer monitors (especially if they're glossy):
   
  1) Make sure there are no hot-spots from light sources placed behind you that can be reflected in the screen. They also should not be placed anyone in front of you--not even a little bit, because your will see the glare from them in your peripheral vision. Your light sources must come from the side of you, just outside of your peripheral vision, but not behind enough to be reflected on the screen. 
   
  2) Never have a light source that is showing the bare bulb. Always have the light bulb shielded, such as lampshade, or other covers around the light bulb. 
   
  3) If the light source has a mobile neck, point it up at the ceiling or towards the wall an angle, so the light can bounce off of a large surface and created a soft, diffused light. 
   
  4) Make sure the ambient light level in the room matches the brightness of the computer screen (or the other way around). You shouldn't have a very dark room with very bright monitor settings, or a very bright room with dark monitor settings. They have to be roughly equal in brightness. It's best to have a monitor screen that has presets you can cycle through quickly (such as the Samsung models). This allows you to use low contrast and darker presets when viewing pages with white background to reduce glare to your eyes, and to switch to a bright and contrasty preset for when watching movies, and so on. 
   
  5) If you are using a glossy screen, you should make sure there aren't objects behind you that's very glossy and will reflect light very strongly with hot specular highlights, since they might show up in your screen too.


----------



## jtaylor991

Very cool, good luck with the music and enjoying your living place! Where can I preview some of your albums/tracks and buy them? Do you use bandcamp? Great site that you should look into for distributing your music if you don't use it or know about it already. bandcamp.com
  
  Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I made this "fly-through" video of my studio just for fun. There are 3 computers in the studio currently:


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Ahh, you asked the right person. In the art workshop I teach, the first thing I tell students is to make sure the lighting in their work space is properly adjusted.
> 
> There are a few main rules you need to follow in order to have fatigue-free work space when working with computer monitors (especially if they're glossy):
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for taking the time to post that - I'll take the time to go through your suggestions, Lunatique.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Very cool, good luck with the music and enjoying your living place! Where can I preview some of your albums/tracks and buy them? Do you use bandcamp? Great site that you should look into for distributing your music if you don't use it or know about it already. bandcamp.com


 

 I don't have a personal album out yet--I've been composing for clients. I'm working on it though--I'd like to get an album finished within a year if possible. I guess I can sell individual tracks too. I'll have to set that up eventually.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> I had to do a ridiculous amount of futzing around to get this to work. My college rig in my cramped college apartment room (it's a double, so I have a roommate whose desk you can make out at the edge of mine):
> 
> 
> The audio system is a MacBook Air 13" 2011 running iTunes with Amarra through the line-out to the Peachtree Audio Nova Aux 1. The Nova feeds a pair of Anthony Gallo Acoustics Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors. Not pictured: SVS SB-12 Plus subwoofer in my living room, which I need to figure out what I'm going to do with (too big, too heavy, too good).
> ...


 
  There is no space on the desk. I have drawn the conclusion that you don't do your homework or study. Am I correct?


----------



## Ziilot

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Very nice!!  I love the Audrey Hepburn poster!  I must ask though, what's your audio gear?  Oh and what's your mousepad?


 
   
  Hi! As someone already pointed out, they are Finnish active speakers, Genelec 8020Bs. Mousepad is Steelseries Experience I2, it's made of glass.
   
  Oh, and Audrey Hepburn <3
  
  Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> nice ziilot, that is a very clean relaxing setup. Oh how I wish i still had my k601
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! 

  
  Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Hi Ziilot, are those Genelec's 8020?
> Where did you bought those speaker stands? I need something like that (i do like the ones Genelec have but they're pretty expensive), for now i'm just using big, thick books! AHAHAHAHAH


 
   
  I was sure that no one have even heard of Genelec outside of Finland. Good choice my friend . Are you using subwoofer with those? I have 5040 under the table but I heard they released 5051.. so I might have to upgrade soon.
   
  I bought my stands from here http://www.thomann.de/fi/km_232bk.htm
  I guess they are actually microphone stands, but the 3/8" thread is pretty standard so any stand with that will do


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote:


> I was sure that no one have even heard of Genelec outside of Finland. Good choice my friend . Are you using subwoofer with those? I have 5040 under the table but I heard they released 5051.. so I might have to upgrade soon.
> 
> I bought my stands from here http://www.thomann.de/fi/km_232bk.htm
> I guess they are actually microphone stands, but the 3/8" thread is pretty standard so any stand with that will do


 


 Hi, yeah, they're great, at the moment i haven't the sub, only the speakers.
  Do they provide stability, can they handle well the weight?
  I'm tempted in trying, 20€ it's a nice price, the table l-stands from Genelec are 90€ each plus shipping..


----------



## Ziilot

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > I was sure that no one have even heard of Genelec outside of Finland. Good choice my friend . Are you using subwoofer with those? I have 5040 under the table but I heard they released 5051.. so I might have to upgrade soon.
> ...


 

 Yeah, these are very sturdy, although the diameter isn't as wide as in original Genelec stands. But I'm not worrying that speakers would fall off or something


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> There is no space on the desk. I have drawn the conclusion that you don't do your homework or study. Am I correct?


 


  there is no space on my desk... and you would be correct in drawing that conclusion about me. Almost 100% of the homework is online.. and very little studying goes on in my room.


----------



## SoulSyde




----------



## jenneth

Quote: 





ziilot said:


> I was sure that no one have even heard of Genelec outside of Finland. Good choice my friend .


 
   
  I'd imagine that a lot more people have heard of Genelec, as it is one of the biggest studio monitor makers in the world.


----------



## Destroysall

Deleted.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


>


 

  
  Is that an Akai MPK25 under there? I use to have the MPC2000XL years ago which I sold. 
   
  edit: and looking at the icons in your dock, you have Reason as well.


----------



## SoulSyde

It is.  I did too.  I also had an MPC500 for travel use.  After converting to Reason and ReCycle I found the the MPC to be too constricting to my work.  The only features I miss are the time stretch and the quick sample editing.


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





ziilot said:


> Coffee break.


 

 Audrey... still very enchanting. I am mesmerized!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I made this "fly-through" video of my studio just for fun. There are 3 computers in the studio currently:


 

 Fun, indeed! Enjoy the viewing...


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post that - I'll take the time to go through your suggestions, Lunatique.


 

 I've tweaked my room lighting settings slightly and my overhead lights reflect off of my white room walls in a way that seems to be more balanced from either side of my peripheral vision now. It definitely seems like common sense, and my settings now feel more right to me. Thanks again for sharing your wisdom, Lunatique.


----------



## Somebody007

Quote: 





> The Strada goes for only $2000/pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hmmm so you find 2000dollar speakers sound better than 1000dollar headphones? I though one would have to go to even more expensive speakers to achieve top end headphones performance.

 In that case I might start to build some speakers, hehehhe


----------



## 3X0

Quote:


baird gow said:


> There is no space on the desk. I have drawn the conclusion that you don't do your homework or study. Am I correct?


 
  A reasonable conclusion.. with the massive screen real estate though I've translated most of my reading and schoolwork to the screen.
  Quote:


somebody007 said:


> Hmmm so you find 2000dollar speakers sound better than 1000dollar headphones? I though one would have to go to even more expensive speakers to achieve top end headphones performance.In that case I might start to build some speakers, hehehhe


 
  Not necessarily better, but the Strada definitely beat most top-end headphones in the things headphones tend to specialize in (detail, resolution, imaging). My JH13s are definitely more intimate and have bigger bass presence since I'm not using a subwoofer.
   
  But I've been through plenty of speakers and the Strada are just on a completely whole new level. They might retail for $2,000 but their resolution is probably comparable to magnificent speakers that retail in the tens of thousands of dollars. My speakers just before the Strada were the Sunfire CRS-3 ($2000) and they were pretty good but the Stradas are in a different playing field altogether. I haven't had this much bang-for-the-buck from speakers since my very first Infinity Primus P152 refurbs that I picked up for less than $100.. and this value is translating to a $2000 price point.
   
  I find plenty of speakers to represent questionable value since plenty of the cost goes to the finishing (i.e. the furniture aspect) or name. The best speakers are where most of your buck goes into the design (i.e. well-engineered crossovers, implementation of quality components, thoughtful cabinet design and construction). In the Strada the materials themselves (while substantial) are nowhere near worth the $2,000 price-tag, but the design and implementation on the other hand make them giant-killers for sure.
   
  With my other speakers I'd have a subconscious worry that I was missing fine inner details or textures of the sound that only my JH13s or top-tier cans could retrieve. That problem no longer exists with the Strada. As far as nearfield monitors or personal computer audio goes, I'm set.


----------



## tool462

Posted pics of my main rig, but this is one of my other computers that I use to stream movies/TV shows from my file server as well as light web browsing.  Klipsch ProMedia 2.1's featured as my movie watching sound on the couch.
   
  Original NES (manufactured date is the same month/year as I was born) with slightly more powerful innards.  AMD-E350 APU overclocked a bit on the Gigabyte board with 4GB of low voltage/low profile RAM.  OCZ 30GB Vertex SSD (brings this little guy to life) with a little green 20mm thick fan and controller knob on the side, just so I know it is running although it doesnt need it.
   
  18 watts power consumption at the wall (Reliance Watt-meter measured) during 1080p x264 playback


----------



## Tilpo

tool462 said:


> Original NES (manufactured date is the same month/year as I was born) with slightly more powerful innards.  AMD-E350 APU overclocked a bit on the Gigabyte board with 4GB of low voltage/low profile RAM.  OCZ 30GB Vertex SSD (brings this little guy to life) with a little green 20mm thick fan and controller knob on the side, just so I know it is running although it doesnt need it.
> 
> 18 watts power consumption at the wall (Reliance Watt-meter measured) during 1080p x264 playback




That is awesome.


----------



## Edoardo

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Original NES (manufactured date is the same month/year as I was born)


 
   
  Oh my got it was my first videogame console ever... I was... 6 ? I don't remember... Thanks for the pictures and the Ideas!


----------



## VeXun

That is awesome, you should post some pics on how you did that with the NES.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> There is no space on the desk. I have drawn the conclusion that you don't do your homework or study. Am I correct?


 


  Yeah, because the only place one can do homework or study is in front of the computer.


----------



## kyoshiro

just do homework on a clipboard


----------



## Tilpo

fallenan9el said:


> Yeah, because the only place one can do homework or study is in front of the computer.



Same for me. But luckily most of my homework is writing essays/lab reports/creative writing/papers. All of which can be done on my computer. 

The only thing I can't do on my computer is my mathematics and physics homework, but for that I just push my keyboard forward a bit and I'm left with plenty space. Additionally I do a lot of the mathematics on a whiteboard. If you don't have one, buy one two. It is really useful for doing math or general brainstorming. Only disadvantage is that you can't listen to headphones while doing it; only speakers. 
I'm thinking of buying/building a stand to higher my monitor. I would be push my keyboard all the way under the stand as well, giving me even more desk space if needed.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





vexun said:


> That is awesome, you should post some pics on how you did that with the NES.


 


  Unfortunately I didn't take any before/after or in progress pictures with this like I do with my usual mods.
   
  Not much to it, I just used a Dremel (of course, it IS a mod ) and cut everything out from the inside and just left little plastic posts to hold the motherboard up and allow space for the SSD underneath.  Real easy mod, I've done several and sold them after all my PC mods (at the time) were featured in a newspaper article.  I've since moved from that area and make more money so I don't dabble with stuff like that as much as I'd like.


----------



## Syan25

Sounds cool though


----------



## jtaylor991

I have a convertible tablet (Lenovo) and use Microsoft OneNote 2010 for my math homework.
  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Same for me. But luckily most of my homework is writing essays/lab reports/creative writing/papers. All of which can be done on my computer.
> The only thing I can't do on my computer is my mathematics and physics homework, but for that I just push my keyboard forward a bit and I'm left with plenty space. Additionally I do a lot of the mathematics on a whiteboard. If you don't have one, buy one two. It is really useful for doing math or general brainstorming. Only disadvantage is that you can't listen to headphones while doing it; only speakers.
> I'm thinking of buying/building a stand to higher my monitor. I would be push my keyboard all the way under the stand as well, giving me even more desk space if needed.


----------



## NamelessPFG

OneNote is such a godsend for this college student. I really don't like working with paper, but I still need a pen to deal with math. Keyboard-only methods of input aren't intuitive enough for me.
   
  In fact, I've been through three Tablet PCs already: an HP TC1100, a Gateway E-295C/C-140XL, and now an HP 2730p. Maybe after a few years, I'll grab a Fujitsu T901 when the depreciation has already kicked in and there's plenty on eBay with both finger touch and dedicated graphics to choose from.


----------



## jtaylor991

I'm in 8th grade and my school rents out the Lenovo tablets with three year leases (6,7, 8th grade). Lenovo laptops are great but the problem is they use one laptop, install everything, and use Norton Ghost ton image that onto all of the other computers, which takes a lot less time (some 3-400 computers at 24hrs each? ghosting makes more sense) BUT this slows them down considerably, I believe. Not just the ghosting, but all of the background things they have running like the Security and a bunch of other stuff I probably don't know about. They had us on Vista with 1.5ghz hyper threaded dual core (single physical) processors and 2gb ram! Blasphemy! Win7 and the Office 2010 upgrade is SO much better this year but there's always room for improvements. I could buy my own laptop, but I don't think I am interestred in buying Adobe CS3, Office 2010 and stuff myself with the computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Nexy year, for freshman year in high school, I'll see what I will do. Probably a non convertible Lenovo w/ gaming suitable specs and Win8.
  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> OneNote is such a godsend for this college student. I really don't like working with paper, but I still need a pen to deal with math. Keyboard-only methods of input aren't intuitive enough for me.
> 
> In fact, I've been through three Tablet PCs already: an HP TC1100, a Gateway E-295C/C-140XL, and now an HP 2730p. Maybe after a few years, I'll grab a Fujitsu T901 when the depreciation has already kicked in and there's plenty on eBay with both finger touch and dedicated graphics to choose from.


----------



## audilogic

PC > Creative Titanium HD > Aktimate Mini
  Macbook Pro > Linearossa W3 > Aktimate Mini
  Upgraded from a previous Creative T40 Series II.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I'm in 8th grade and my school rents out the Lenovo tablets with three year leases (6,7, 8th grade). Lenovo laptops are great but the problem is they use one laptop, install everything, and use Norton Ghost ton image that onto all of the other computers, which takes a lot less time (some 3-400 computers at 24hrs each? ghosting makes more sense) BUT this slows them down considerably, I believe. Not just the ghosting, but all of the background things they have running like the Security and a bunch of other stuff I probably don't know about. They had us on Vista with 1.5ghz hyper threaded dual core (single physical) processors and 2gb ram! Blasphemy! Win7 and the Office 2010 upgrade is SO much better this year but there's always room for improvements. I could buy my own laptop, but I don't think I am interestred in buying Adobe CS3, Office 2010 and stuff myself with the computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would've almost killed to have a convertible tablet in my high school days, especially with all the digital textbooks I needed on it so I don't have to burden my back with every needed textbook while running to the next class with only 6 minutes in between (I literally didn't have enough time to store the unneeded books in the locker and retrieve them between classes!)...on the other hand, I don't like it when schools lock down and bloat up their computers, and I wasn't able to afford even a used convertible back then.
   
  Fortunately, my current college allows personally owned laptops, so my systems stay working exactly as I want them to. I can even use the campus Wi-Fi at no extra charge, which is a big step up from the college I was at before then (which had much more expensive tuition costs, I might add).
   
  I have to have a convertible around for note-taking purposes, but I've thought about having a secondary powerhouse system for on-the-go usage if StreamMyGame and GameString Adrenalin don't get sorted out. Either that, or set up an external GPU with a PE-4L, a PSU, some sort of custom casing to hold the aforementioned together, and hacked NVIDIA Optimus drivers.


----------



## Souji

Thought I'd share my computer rig!
   
  Desktop Specs:
 Lian Li PC-B25FWB
 Intel Core i7 930
 ASUS P6X58D-E
 PNY XLR8 Geforce GTX 480
 G.Skill PI Series 6GB DDR3
 Intel X25-M 80GB SSD & WD 1TB Black Caviar
 Antec TruePower 750w PSU
 Corsair H50

 Displays:
 ASUS VW246H
 Westinghouse 22''

 Peripherals:
 Logitech G9x
 Razer Blackwidow Ultimate
 Steelseries QcK+

 Speakers:
 Tannoy Reveal 501a
   
  Microphone:
 Blue Snowball


----------



## Jibbie

Quote: 





souji said:


> Thought I'd share my computer rig!
> 
> Desktop Specs:Lian Li PC-B25FWBIntel Core i7 930ASUS P6X58D-EPNY XLR8 Geforce GTX 480G.Skill PI Series 6GB DDR3Intel X25-M 80GB SSD & WD 1TB Black CaviarAntec TruePower 750w PSUCorsair H50Displays:ASUS VW246HWestinghouse 22''Peripherals:Logitech G9xRazer Blackwidow UltimateSteelseries QcK+Speakers:Tannoy Reveal 501a
> 
> Microphone:Blue Snowball


 

 Very nice setup.  That desk looks incredible.  Would you mind sharing from where you purchased it?


----------



## Souji

I got it at Staples! There was a sale on it, so I snagged it for around $90.
   
http://www.staples.com/OSP-Design-Mercury-Corner-Desk/product_807666


----------



## Jibbie

Dang, I like that desk better than my $250 glass corner desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Do you find that the mini bookshelfs on each corner of the desk serve as adequate speaker stands? At least in terms of damping the resonance that would inherently come if you placed speakers straight on the desk itself?
  
  Quote: 





souji said:


> I got it at Staples! There was a sale on it, so I snagged it for around $90.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/OSP-Design-Mercury-Corner-Desk/product_807666


----------



## Souji

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> Dang, I like that desk better than my $250 glass corner desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think the mini bookshelves serve as perfect speaker stands. I'm not a tall person, but with my chair adjusted to my liking, the tweeters shoot straight into my ear. I can feel a small amount of resonance coming from the speakers to the desk, I don't really mind, but I guess you can get some Auralex pads to help.


----------



## jtaylor991

I had those same monitors back when I first started head-fi and before I knew what a DAC was. I knew enough to use lossless out of my computer's headphone jack and they were awesome. Not high quality if I can remember them today but ooh that bass! I returned them to Guitar Center since my dad could hear them in the next room and they weren't useful enough for me. I could buy them again but I'd rather save and get some nicer ones like Behringer Truth's with a ribbon tweeter. BTW these monitors stole my heart over the all so popular KRK Rokit G2 series monitors because they were like $20 cheaper (not so much that, on sale) and the KRKs had ABSOLUTELY NO HIGHS in comparison to these!
  
  Quote: 





souji said:


> Thought I'd share my computer rig!
> 
> Desktop Specs:Lian Li PC-B25FWBIntel Core i7 930ASUS P6X58D-EPNY XLR8 Geforce GTX 480G.Skill PI Series 6GB DDR3Intel X25-M 80GB SSD & WD 1TB Black CaviarAntec TruePower 750w PSUCorsair H50Displays:ASUS VW246HWestinghouse 22''Peripherals:Logitech G9xRazer Blackwidow UltimateSteelseries QcK+Speakers:Tannoy Reveal 501a
> 
> Microphone:Blue Snowball


----------



## Mach3

Quote: 





stateradiofan said:


> ruknd;5398926 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scott111184

This one was taken last year, have changed it up a bit since then...


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





souji said:


> I got it at Staples! There was a sale on it, so I snagged it for around $90.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/OSP-Design-Mercury-Corner-Desk/product_807666


 

  
  Sweet, i was looking for a corner desk!


----------



## marko93101

For anyone wonder what they are, the amp is a Scythe something or other. Does the job. Speakers are Q Acoustics 2010s.
  All that is missing is my M50s, Alessandros and my E5.


----------



## daveatx

Phenom X4 955 BE 3.2-> 4.0GHz stable /w H70 closed loop water cpu cooler 
 10gb DDR3 1600MHz
  3 x 22" monitors at 5040x1050 resolution for eyefinity
  ATI HD6970s x 2 crossfire
 Asus Rog Crosshair IV Formula
 6 TB of torrenting space
 5.1 surround, sub under the table for theatre
 Earforce DSS -> Turtle Beach X11s for gaming
 Fiio E7 USB DAC/AMP -> ATH-M50s for listening
   
  My electricity bill is around* 180usd* a month. (two bedroom condo)


----------



## jtaylor991

Is $180 a lot?


----------



## daveatx

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Is $180 a lot?


 


  My friends with small three bedroom houses pay 120/month. My tiny two bedroom in the city is 180, so yes.


----------



## Jibbie

We pay almost 300 a month in a three bedroom apartment.  Yay for A/C in Arizona! Still hitting 95 degrees everyday
  
  Quote: 





daveatx said:


> My friends with small three bedroom houses pay 120/month. My tiny two bedroom in the city is 180, so yes.


----------



## Tilpo

jibbie said:


> We pay almost 300 a month in a three bedroom apartment.  Yay for A/C in Arizona! Still hitting 95 degrees everyday



I would call that cheap. 
As far as I know you're lucky to get a single 15m^2 (160 sq ft) room for $400 as a student here in the Netherlands.
Guess it's everywhere like that in the city/close to the city.

Although I barely know anything about the real estate market.


----------



## mmayer167

lol try 700 a month for a one bedroom apartment. you guys are all super cheap!   I'm in Duluth, MN.
   
  M


----------



## Jibbie

We were referring to our electricity bill.  300 for our electricity bill each month.  Rent is a number of times more expensive than that


----------



## mmayer167

I thought that sounded goofy for where you lived...  yea 300 a month for elec is nasty!


----------



## DRUB

Previously (1 month ago):
   

   
  Just sold my monitors and subwoofer, plus my Senn HD25-I-II (plus a couple other headphones). Just got my B&W P5 headphones today, and am fairly impressed by their sound on-the-go (running them straight out of my HTC Desire HD). Currently unsure as to what to connect up to my computer though - have a budget around 2 grand.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

In the east bay of San Francisco, ours averages about $25/mo. for a 2 bedroom loft.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





drub said:


> Just sold my monitors and subwoofer, plus my Senn HD25-I-II (plus a couple other headphones). Just got my B&W P5 headphones today, and am fairly impressed by their sound on-the-go (running them straight out of my HTC Desire HD). Currently unsure as to what to connect up to my computer though - have a budget around 2 grand.


 


  Personally, if I had two grand to put towards a computer audio set up, I'd take a good hard look at the Benchmark DAC-1, and a pair of those sexy Swan T200B's.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





daveatx said:


> Phenom X4 955 BE 3.2-> 4.0GHz stable /w H70 closed loop water cpu cooler 10gb DDR3 1600MHz
> 3 x 22" monitors at 5040x1050 resolution for eyefinity
> ATI HD6970s x 2 crossfireAsus Rog Crosshair IV Formula6 TB of torrenting space5.1 surround, sub under the table for theatreEarforce DSS -> Turtle Beach X11s for gamingFiio E7 USB DAC/AMP -> ATH-M50s for listening
> 
> My electricity bill is around* 180usd* a month. (two bedroom condo)


 


   
  Nice to see that I have plenty room for upgrading in my case.. Any tips on the watercooling? and how hot do the crossfired 6970s run? I've got one 6870 in my case at the moment, no water cooling


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Personally, if I had two grand to put towards a computer audio set up, I'd take a good hard look at the Benchmark DAC-1, and a pair of those sexy Swan T200B's.


 


  I'm quite a minimalist when it comes to audio these days - personally I'm more than happy with the DAC in my Asus Essence ST. I'm quite tempted to buy one full-size, high end headphone, like the Sennheiser HD800 and a headphone amp (although I'm somewhat unsure where to start). The Lehmann Rhinelander looks quite nice though, but I'm also tempted by the Schiit Lyr.


----------



## johntodd

Quote: 





jibbie said:


> We pay almost 300 a month in a three bedroom apartment.  Yay for A/C in Arizona! Still hitting 95 degrees everyday


 
  The high for today where I live is 45 degrees, and it is already getting down to 34 degrees at night. Yay for heat in western New York!


----------



## Tilpo

drub said:


> I'm quite a minimalist when it comes to audio these days - *personally I'm more than happy with the DAC in my Asus Essence ST*. I'm quite tempted to buy one full-size, high end headphone, like the Sennheiser HD800 and a headphone amp (although I'm somewhat unsure where to start). The Lehmann Rhinelander looks quite nice though, but I'm also tempted by the Schiit Lyr.



I recently tried some extensive A/B between four amplifiers using two different cans and many different volumes and styles of music. The DAC was kept the same, but as far as I know DAC's don't make such a large difference in sound quality (they can slightly change signature, though)
I came to the conclusion that there are very little differences between the them, despite being of very different topologies. 
One was a vintage stereo receiver, the other a discrete solid state, the third a tube and the final a portable op-amp based. 
Might be caused by sighted listening bias, by volume variations, or by the DAC (very unlikely). 

In any case I have stopped believing that it's worth it spending huge sums on money on source and amplification gear. My advice is to keep the Asus. As long as you don't hear any hissing at regular playback levels there is no practical reason to upgrade. 
You might always upgrade just for the sake of upgrading.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I recently tried some extensive A/B between four amplifiers using two different cans and many different volumes and styles of music. The DAC was kept the same, but as far as I know DAC's don't make such a large difference in sound quality (they can slightly change signature, though)
> I came to the conclusion that there are very little differences between the them, despite being of very different topologies.
> One was a vintage stereo receiver, the other a discrete solid state, the third a tube and the final a portable op-amp based.
> Might be caused by sighted listening bias, by volume variations, or by the DAC (very unlikely).
> ...


 

 Yeah, the most noticeable difference in the signal chain is always going to be changing out speakers/headphones or whatever is at the end - the final physical producer of sound. As such, because I'm happy with the DAC in the Asus soundcard and experience no hiss, the only thing I'm worried about if I were to buy a very high-end pair of cans would be matching its impedance to the capabilities of the HPA in the soundcard. I have a feeling that the Asus wouldn't really have that much trouble driving the HD800 (conventional heresy though that may be). The HPA in the Asus is a Texas Instruments 6120A2*1 (120dB SNR, 100dB THD+N @ Vcc±12V, RL=600?, f=1kHz). Those stats seem pretty reasonable and apparently it can drive anything up to 600 ohms respectably.


----------



## Tilpo

drub said:


> Yeah, the most noticeable difference in the signal chain is always going to be changing out speakers/headphones or whatever is at the end - the final physical producer of sound. As such, because I'm happy with the DAC in the Asus soundcard and experience no hiss, the only thing I'm worried about if I were to buy a very high-end pair of cans would be matching its impedance to the capabilities of the HPA in the soundcard. I have a feeling that the Asus wouldn't really have that much trouble driving the HD800 (conventional heresy though that may be). The HPA in the Asus is a Texas Instruments 6120A2*1 (120dB SNR, 100dB THD+N @ Vcc±12V, RL=600?, f=1kHz). Those stats seem pretty reasonable and apparently it can drive anything up to 600 ohms respectably.



I doubt they'll do electrostats or orthos, but dynamic loads are pretty easy to drive.
And if not you can always get a budget headphone amp from e.g. FiiO. This might be heresy to some on this forum, but there is nothing wrong with driving a $1500 can from a decent $100 solid state amp.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I doubt they'll do electrostats or orthos, but dynamic loads are pretty easy to drive.
> And if not you can always get a budget headphone amp from e.g. FiiO. This might be heresy to some on this forum, but there is nothing wrong with driving a $1500 can from a decent $100 solid state amp.


 

 True - I am somewhat tempted by the Audeze LCD-2 which would likely require an amp to do them justice, but the issue is I can't find anywhere in the UK that stocks them!


----------



## daveatx

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Nice to see that I have plenty room for upgrading in my case.. Any tips on the watercooling? and how hot do the crossfired 6970s run? I've got one 6870 in my case at the moment, no water cooling


 


  You have the 932 as well huh? It's a really nice case, and I've been very happy with it. The 6970 is about 11 inches, but I have it aftermarket cooled so its about 12.5 inches now. The cards are 45C idle(25% fan at 1325 clock with eyefinity ). When you have only a single monitor it runs at a lower clock during idle to save power/run cooler. During load it gets to about 65C with afterstock and 85C reference stock. As for watercooling, I don't use a full watercooling rig. I use the H70, and my OC is pretty stable at 44C idle/69C prime95 load. I recommend the H100 though, but the H70/H80 is the enthusiast standard for closed loop water cooling (I prefer H80 as you can manually set the fan speed on the radiator).


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





daveatx said:


> You have the 932 as well huh? It's a really nice case, and I've been very happy with it. The 6970 is about 11 inches, but I have it aftermarket cooled so its about 12.5 inches now. The cards are 45C idle(25% fan at 1325 clock with eyefinity ). When you have only a single monitor it runs at a lower clock during idle to save power/run cooler. During load it gets to about 65C with afterstock and 85C reference stock. As for watercooling, I don't use a full watercooling rig. I use the H70, and my OC is pretty stable at 44C idle/69C prime95 load. I recommend the H100 though, but the H70/H80 is the enthusiast standard for closed loop water cooling (I prefer H80 as you can manually set the fan speed on the radiator).


 


  ah.. I'm blind I actually have the 992.. I'm not sure that would all fit in the 992.


----------



## daveatx

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> ah.. I'm blind I actually have the 992.. I'm not sure that would all fit in the 992.


 


  The 922 can fit those cards, because I mistakenly said I had the 932, when I have the 922. H70/h80/h100 all fit easily. The H100 radiator is mounted to the top of the case.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





daveatx said:


> The 922 can fit those cards, because I mistakenly said I had the 932, when I have the 922. H70/h80/h100 all fit easily. The H100 radiator is mounted to the top of the case.


 


  oh! Alright then!


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> In any case I have stopped believing that it's worth it spending huge sums on money on source and amplification gear. My advice is to keep the Asus. As long as you don't hear any hissing at regular playback levels there is no practical reason to upgrade.
> You might always upgrade just for the sake of upgrading.


 
  Having invested thousands of dollars in source/amplification gear, I'd like to take the time to completely agree with this. If I could do it all over again I'd probably just go with Amarra, a powerful stereo amp and the Stradas/JH13s.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





drub said:


> True - I am somewhat tempted by the Audeze LCD-2 which would likely require an amp to do them justice, but the issue is I can't find anywhere in the UK that stocks them!


 

 The offical Audez'e UK dealer is Decent Audio (based in Stockton-On-Tees); that's where I purchased my LCD-2.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





windsor said:


> The offical Audez'e UK dealer is Decent Audio (based in Stockton-On-Tees); that's where I purchased my LCD-2.


 

 Cheers, sent one of their network stores an e-mail (HifiSound). Am going to pull the trigger tomorrow I think.


----------



## Windsor

Quote:


drub said:


> Cheers, sent one of their network stores an e-mail (HifiSound). Am going to pull the trigger tomorrow I think.


 

 I hope that by 'pulling the trigger,' you mean you are buying headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Simon and co. at Decent Audio/HifiSound are a pleasure to do business with.
   
  Wishing you health to enjoy the LCD-2.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Quote:
> 
> I hope that by 'pulling the trigger,' you mean you are buying headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 Indeed I am! Appreciate it =]


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> oh! Alright then!


 


  Yeah the 922 will hold just as much.
   
  If you want to upgrade cooling, skip the all-in-one "water" cooling setups and get a cheaper high end air cooler that will be much quieter and do a better job.
   
  If you want to go real water, I can gladly help you on a budget setup that will blow any AIO kit out of the water.  (Pun intended )


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Yeah the 922 will hold just as much.
> 
> If you want to upgrade cooling, skip the all-in-one "water" cooling setups and get a cheaper high end air cooler that will be much quieter and do a better job.
> 
> If you want to go real water, I can gladly help you on a budget setup that will blow any AIO kit out of the water.  (Pun intended )


 


  Having a Corsair H60 and NH-D14 (Push-Pull-Pull, with the last pull being by a Nexus Basic 120mm) side-by-side, I can tell you that the cooling performance and noise isn't really all that different between them (though yes, the NH-D14 wins on both counts).
   
  I think the Asetek kits get a lot of flak for no reason. Of course if I had to do it again I'd probably go with a Rasa kit.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Quote:
> 
> I hope that by 'pulling the trigger,' you mean you are buying headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 Cheers Windsor, Simon was indeed a pleasure to deal with and now my LCD-2 should arrive on Tuesday morning .


----------



## lozanoa11

Just recently moved. My new setup:

  also connected to this:


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





lozanoa11 said:


> Just recently moved. My new setup:
> pic
> pic
> 
> also connected to this:


 

  
  I see a pair of Denon's and what look to be the housing of a Grado model. What models are those by chance?
   
  EDIT: 325i's with GS1000i/PS1000 ear cups & a Denon D7000?


----------



## lozanoa11

D5000. The Grado's are not currently functional.


----------



## Ijoy

A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


----------



## DRUB

Nice minimalist set-up ljoy!


----------



## jtaylor991

What's up with the toilet paper?  I use it as kleenex tissue myself.


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


 

  
  toilet paper
   

   
  really hope thats not being used for what i'm thinking its used for....


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





skinnypuppy said:


> toilet paper
> 
> 
> 
> really hope thats not being used for what i'm thinking its used for....


 
   
  Gosh common can't a man blow his nose on toilet paper


----------



## Ijoy

Quote: 





drub said:


> Nice minimalist set-up ljoy!


 


  Thanks it is really the aesthetic I was trying to achieve.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


 

 Really nice. That is something I could get use to.


----------



## GarfLeonard

My setup. 
   
  The computer is completely out of the music supply chain, so I am not taking a pic of it. My ALIX 3D2 headless PC connects to a Windows Home Server in the server closet, and my DAC outputs to my Grado SR-325is usually, or my Audio Engine 2's on a bookshelf if I ever tear these phones off my head.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





garfleonard said:


> My setup.
> 
> The computer is completely out of the music supply chain, so I am not taking a pic of it. My ALIX 3D2 headless PC connects to a Windows Home Server in the server closet, and my DAC outputs to my Grado SR-325is usually, or my Audio Engine 2's on a bookshelf if I ever tear these phones off my head.


 
   
  Sleek and simple, I like it!


----------



## Souji

Quote: 





lozanoa11 said:


> Just recently moved. My new setup:
> 
> also connected to this:


 
   
  Very cool setup! I have those same Tannoy monitors.


----------



## Tilpo

lozanoa11 said:


>




Brofist for In the Court of the Crimson King. Fantastic album.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Moved around the whole desktop. Added a new headphone stand for my HD650 & HE-300's, and placed my Valhalla next to my iMac. I'll have a DAC next to my Valhalla, Double Helix Cables "Molecule" cable for the HD650, and a cable rack coming soon to add to my desktop.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Moved around the whole desktop. Added a new headphone stand for my HD650 & HE-300's, and placed my Valhalla next to my iMac. I'll have a DAC next to my Valhalla, Double Helix Cables "Molecule" cable for the HD650, and a cable rack coming soon to add to my desktop.


 

 That looks beautiful. I'm going to take a pic on Friday once I've cleaned up my desk...


----------



## raif

My office setup:
  TwistedPear Buffalo32s
  W4S Icepower Amp(since replaced with the Headroom Stereo Amp)
  Spendor S3/5R Monitors
  Onix UFW-10 Subwoofer
   
  The picture really shows the differences in the wood but in person, they actually look very similar.


----------



## johntodd

Quote: 





raif said:


> My office setup:
> TwistedPear Buffalo32s
> W4S Icepower Amp(since replaced with the Headroom Stereo Amp)
> Spendor S3/5R Monitors
> ...


 
  I love your rig and where did you get your desk from ?


----------



## raif

Thanks!
   
  To be honest, I am not sure where the company I work for bought the desk from.  If I had to guess, I would say Staples.


----------



## wallace

ALL YOU NEED....


----------



## DRUB

My set-up has changed markedly in the last couple of months... I'm under the 'college-fi' category at the moment, having sold my speakers (KRK) due to the potential for dorm-room disturbance!
   

   
  The Audeze LCD-2 rev 2.
   

   
  The portable (and very minimalist) rig:
   

   
   
  My messy college room, or at least, a part of it:


----------



## elixile

What keyboard is that?


----------



## DRUB

It's a Noppoo Choc Mini with MX Brown switches, I've replaced the alphabet keycaps with different ones from the geekhack.org group buys


----------



## mmayer167

Quote: 





wallace said:


> ALL YOU NEED....


 


  
   
   
  hehe look at that little guy peeking into the lower right corner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  M


----------



## dfkt

Subtle neon-colored weed grinder as well...


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Subtle neon-colored weed grinder as well...


 

 Probably makes the music sound amazing


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> hehe look at that little guy peeking into the lower right corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What is that?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What is that?


 

 Looks like a vaporizer (I have a couple stoner roommates)


----------



## mmayer167

^ me too, i used to live at a house with a bunch of chronic users! myself not included...   Nothing against it but its just not my thing 
   
  vaps are the best, my buddies used to call it studying volcanology cuz they had a volcano vap 
   
  M


----------



## darcyb62




----------



## cifani090

@darcyb62, what speakers are those?


----------



## darcyb62

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> @darcyb62, what speakers are those?


 

 Vapor Audio Cirrus.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@darcyb62,
   
  Nice collection of guitars you have there. I especially like the bulls eye one. Reminds me of Zakk Wylde.


----------



## darcyb62

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> @darcyb62,
> 
> Nice collection of guitars you have there. I especially like the bulls eye one. Reminds me of Zakk Wylde.


 

 Thanks...  I was down in Memphis this spring and did a tour of the Gibson factory.  It was calling out for me so I had to bring it home.


----------



## bcart180

One more... I built the frame for the poster, but I kinda messed up mounting it to the foam core backing!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





bcart180 said:


> One more... I built the frame for the poster, but I kinda messed up mounting it to the foam core backing!


 

 Very cool picture, where did you get it? Post it in the poster thread in the member lounge if you dont mind.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





drub said:


> My set-up has changed markedly in the last couple of months... I'm under the 'college-fi' category at the moment, having sold my speakers (KRK) due to the potential for dorm-room disturbance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  What are you powering the LCD-2's with?


----------



## .Sup

^^ nice mic! What brand is it?


----------



## Souji

Quote: 





.sup said:


> ^^ nice mic! What brand is it?


 

 I believe that is the Blue Yeti USB Microphone.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





souji said:


> I believe that is the Blue Yeti USB Microphone.


 


  +1. You are correct!


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> What are you powering the LCD-2's with?


 

 Straight out of my Asus Essence ST headphone jack at the moment, with +12db of gain. Have an O2 amp on order from Epiphany Acoustics that I should get in a few weeks, so we'll see how it goes.
   
  Quote: 





.sup said:


> ^^ nice mic! What brand is it?


 

 Blue Yeti USB Mic it is indeed - it's not a brilliant mic for studio-level use, but I just use it for gaming/Skype, and it works excellently in that regard.


----------



## bcart180

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Very cool picture, where did you get it? Post it in the poster thread in the member lounge if you dont mind.


 

 I don't remember where I got the poster that is in the frame, but I just ordered a replacement from allposters.com (it was less than 10 bucks).  I am going to try my best to re-mount it to avoid the ugly crease!


----------



## ninjikiran

sold my dac so waiting for new one.
   
  Using my 770;s in that  pic.


----------



## jtaylor991

770 Pros are great for the headphone jack. I like them with my tubes more than my 650s now for some reason 
  
  Quote: 





ninjikiran said:


> sold my dac so waiting for new one.
> 
> Using my 770;s in that  pic.


----------



## ninjikiran

Oh I love my 770's, they block out noise and make my head shake.  But when things are quiet I prefer my LCD-2's for accuracy, and clean punch.


----------



## jtaylor991

I'm talking about the Pro version (80ohm for me but there is a 250 version too) FYI, not the regular/premium ones


----------



## ninjikiran

thats what I have there the pro/80s


----------



## jtaylor991

OK just making sure we were on the same page. Cool! I can't believe that I prefer these cans to my 650s. I thought I was crazy when I realized this the other night. Glad to see someone else likes these too!


----------



## crumpler

Thunderbolt Display just in.


----------



## elixile

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> Thunderbolt Display just in.


 
   
  Super super jealous. You think it's worth it? I want an external monitor to hook up to my MBP.


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





elixile said:


> Super super jealous. You think it's worth it? I want an external monitor to hook up to my MBP.


 


  Absolutely! Monitors are one of those things which make a huge difference in the entire desktop experience IMHO so it pays for itself every time i settle down in front of my desktop.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> Thunderbolt Display just in.


 
  Hm, an alu Mac keyboard with black keys? Is that something new?


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





elixile said:


> Super super jealous. You think it's worth it? I want an external monitor to hook up to my MBP.


 


 Once you go big, you never go back.  I got a Dell 3007WFP-HC for real cheap on Craigslist intent on reselling it (I had been happily using 2 x 22") and then I hooked it up.  Never looked back   Only downside is having to buy more GPU power to play games maxed out at 2560 x 1600, but that probably isn't a concern for you if it's being hooked to a MBP.
   
  Shop around, you can save yourself loads of coin by skipping the Apple shell and pick up the same displays with the same panels for much less.


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Hm, an alu Mac keyboard with black keys? Is that something new?


 


  I wished it were so as well but it's just a black silicone keyboard protector.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> I wished it were so as well but it's just a black silicone keyboard protector.


 


  Ah I see.
   
  I looks nice anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Where did you get it?


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





rasmutte said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> I looks nice anyway.
> 
> ...


 


  At my local apple shop, they come in a variety of colours too.


----------



## Rasmutte

Quote: 





crumpler said:


> At my local apple shop, they come in a variety of colours too.


 


  I see! I'll google something up.


----------



## jtaylor991

Hooked up to a Mac it could be worth it but I'm sure there are other 2560x1600 IPS displays for less out there. Well maybe not for less (just researched). Are there? This ones $999 by the way.
  
  Quote: 





elixile said:


> Super super jealous. You think it's worth it? I want an external monitor to hook up to my MBP.


----------



## crumpler

Actually, the thunderbolt display is 2560x1440. It's e dell 30" that comes in at 2560x1600.
   
  Most if not all 27" screens with the 2560x1440 resolution will work out at abt e same price as e TB display so if you are using a Mac n want a 27" display, it's a no brainer.
   
  The only problem is here where I live, the dell u2711 can be had for abt USD550 after discount so compared to the MSRP of e TB display at USD999, it does take a bit of persuasion to take e plunge w e apple display.


----------



## jtaylor991

After reading about all of the faults with the Dell U2711 I'd pay the $999 over the $550USD if I had to get one of those two monitors. And my bad on the resolution. I'm so ashamed of myself being such the gadget geek I am (I used to be; head-fi stole me away lol)!!! ;(
  
  Quote: 





crumpler said:


> Actually, the thunderbolt display is 2560x1440. It's e dell 30" that comes in at 2560x1600.
> 
> Most if not all 27" screens with the 2560x1440 resolution will work out at abt e same price as e TB display so if you are using a Mac n want a 27" display, it's a no brainer.
> 
> The only problem is here where I live, the dell u2711 can be had for abt USD550 after discount so compared to the MSRP of e TB display at USD999, it does take a bit of persuasion to take e plunge w e apple display.


----------



## Aynjell

Just got my new DAC. Fits well in my setup. 
   
  Tower (not shown):
  Core i5 750 @stock w/ Noctua NH-U12P
  EVGA P55 FTW
  16GB DDR3 1600 (gskill ripjaw 1)
  128GB Crucial SSD
  2x300GB Velociraptor RAID0 (games, stuff I can lose, I have 20TB of nas storage so no lectures, please)
  1TB caviar black
  850W corsair modular PSU
  2x EVGA GTX460 1GB
  1x EVGA GT430 1GB
   
   
  3x HP LP2465 (1920x1200)
   
  Audio-GD NFB-2
  BJC Cables
  Little Dot I+ (LME49720, Sylvania GB 408A)
  Shure SRH840/Grado SR325i
   
  Mouse is a steelseries sensei, but it doesn't do what I want. Gonna replace it.
   
  Keyboard is a das keyboard ultimate silent with replacement keycaps from wasdkeyboards.


----------



## sdcexclusive

Been looking around this forum for awhile, seen some beautiful set ups. I finally signed up and thought I'd post. I don't think mine is at that level yet like some, but hey it works for me. Sorry for the crappy phone pictures.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

It isn't much but this is my setup.
   

   
  The decently large screen is a 1080p 27inch samsung tv/monitor. I use it as both a tv and a monitor but the monitor usage is much higher. I have 2 laptops each with a 15.6 inch screen.
   
  Specs of the laptop below the tv are
   
  Intel core i3 370m
  ati radeon hd 5470 at 512mb
  500gb wd hard drive.
  4gb ram
   
   
  While the laptop to the right has
  amd athlon 2 p320
  ati radeon hd 4250 at 256mb
  640gb hard drive (near death)
  4gb ram
   
  I am planning on buying a macbook pro some time in the future.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> Just got my new DAC. Fits well in my setup.
> 
> Tower (not shown):
> Core i5 750 @stock w/ Noctua NH-U12P
> ...


 

 I like the triple monitor setup, but Newports suck. It's all about American Spirit


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> I like the triple monitor setup, but Newports suck. It's all about American Spirit


 


  I bought turkish golds today.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> I bought turkish golds today.


 

 Now remember kids, cigarettes are bad... *lights one*


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





sdcexclusive said:


> Been looking around this forum for awhile, seen some beautiful set ups. I finally signed up and thought I'd post. I don't think mine is at that level yet like some, but hey it works for me. Sorry for the crappy phone pictures.


 


  Are those speakers made by Genius? If so, how do they sound? I've been thinking of getting a pair just to use for my Xbox, but haven't seen anyone with them.


----------



## sdcexclusive

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> Are those speakers made by Genius? If so, how do they sound? I've been thinking of getting a pair just to use for my Xbox, but haven't seen anyone with them.


 


  Yeah they are Genius speakers, they sound great, it has bass and treble control which is nice. The bass is not that loud but it can be heard. I think they would be great for an xbox. I got them for around $40 after coupon.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Now remember kids, cigarettes are bad... *lights one*


 


  Luckily i have avoided cigarettes for my entire life up until now. (i'm 19 and can legally smoke if i so choose but i don't) But i love beer.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Luckily i have avoided cigarettes for my entire life up until now. (i'm 19 and can legally smoke if i so choose but i don't) But i love beer.


 

 I've had four kirin sake bombs tonite. About to have my fifth. <3


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





sdcexclusive said:


> Yeah they are Genius speakers, they sound great, it has bass and treble control which is nice. The bass is not that loud but it can be heard. I think they would be great for an xbox. I got them for around $40 after coupon.


 


  Thanks!! Sounds like I am getting me a pair!!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Luckily i have avoided cigarettes for my entire life up until now. (i'm 19 and can legally smoke if i so choose but i don't) But i love beer.


 

  
  Yeah, it's a good call. I grew up in a smoking household and picked up smoking here and there (usually while drinking).. The urge never goes away, it seems.  I'm also 19, I love... all the alcohol. Just gotta watch it, don't need a minor in possession charge, they can actually give you one of those here for possessing alcohol in your blood stream. :-/
   
   
  It's legal to drink at 19 in Canada right? Either way, stay safe friend 
   
  as OT as it gets  computers and things.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Yeah, it's a good call. I grew up in a smoking household and picked up smoking here and there (usually while drinking).. The urge never goes away, it seems.  I'm also 19, I love... all the alcohol. Just gotta watch it, don't need a minor in possession charge, they can actually give you one of those here for possessing alcohol in your blood stream. :-/
> 
> 
> *It's legal to drink at 19 in Canada right? Either way, stay safe friend *
> ...


 

 Yes 19 is legal drinking age in canada.


----------



## Tilpo

chrislangley4253 said:


> Yeah, it's a good call. I grew up in a smoking household and picked up smoking here and there (usually while drinking).. The urge never goes away, it seems.  I'm also 19, I love... all the alcohol. Just gotta watch it, don't need a minor in possession charge, they can actually give you one of those here for possessing alcohol in your blood stream. :-/
> 
> 
> It's legal to drink at 19 in Canada right? Either way, stay safe friend
> ...





bcasey25raptor said:


> Yes 19 is legal drinking age in canada.




Here in the Netherlands it's 16 and I'm used to occasionally drink a beer at a party for quite some time now. In fact most people here start drinking (at least occasionally) at about 14-15 and it's socially accepted as long as you don't get drunk.
I just can't imagine having to wait another 4 years (for the States) before I could legally drink.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Here in the Netherlands it's 16 and I'm used to occasionally drink a beer at a party for quite some time now. In fact most people here start drinking (at least occasionally) at about 14-15 and it's socially accepted as long as you don't get drunk.
> *I just can't imagine having to wait another 4 years (for the States) before I could legally drink.*


 


  Agreed. But i believe the us is set up that way for religious reasons. (lets not get to much into it)
   
  Edit: According to google it's because of drunk driving.


----------



## darcyb62

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Yes 19 is legal drinking age in canada.


 

 The legal drinking age in Alberta is 18.  19 through the rest of Canada.
   
  My thoughts...  If you are old enough to put your life on the line for your country you should be old enough to drink.


----------



## mmayer167

a picture of my current computer rig, awaiting a bifrost to be delivered today or tomorrow!  It's a Lenovo E420s
   

   
  M


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





darcyb62 said:


> The legal drinking age in Alberta is 18.  19 through the rest of Canada.
> 
> My thoughts...  If you are old enough to put your life on the line for your country you should be old enough to drink.


 


  I agree and i knew that but generally for most of canada it's 19.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Agreed. But i believe the us is set up that way for religious reasons. (lets not get to much into it)
> 
> Edit: According to google it's because of drunk driving.


 
   
  Something to do with being a full adult... and having a fully developed brain is what I've always been told.
   
  *shrugs* Everyone drinks underage anyways, it seems. Especially at college, it's practically encouraged. 
  
   


  Quote: 





darcyb62 said:


> The legal drinking age in Alberta is 18.  19 through the rest of Canada.
> 
> My thoughts...  If you are old enough to put your life on the line for your country you should be old enough to drink.


 


  Yeah, seems kinda silly to me too.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





mmayer167 said:


> a picture of my current computer rig, awaiting a bifrost to be delivered today or tomorrow!  It's a Lenovo E420s
> 
> M


 
   
  I like it! How are those T50RP's sounding with all that 6W of power behind them?


----------



## mmayer167

Fully Juiced !   in all seriousness it sounds really good. like a crab apple tree in full bloom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  M


----------



## loserica

My computer (electrostatic-headphone) rig: Apple iMac >> ART Legato >> MHDT Lab Havana >> Alex Cavalli eXStatA >> Stax SR-404LE. In a word: sounds fantastic!


----------



## mmayer167

^ nice


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





loserica said:


> My computer (electrostatic-headphone) rig: Apple iMac >> ART Legato >> MHDT Lab Havana >> Alex Cavalli eXStatA >> Stax SR-404LE. In a word: sounds fantastic!


 

 What model chair is that? Looks comfy.


----------



## Tilpo

drub said:


> What model chair is that? Looks comfy.



If I'm not mistaken that's a Markus chair, sold by Ikea. 

Very nice setup btw, I'm interested in getting an electrostat rig myself, but I might need to save up one or two grand first.


----------



## loserica

I don't like the chair! Seems scholarly and not hi-fi setup...But it is tolerable, I listening the music and not the chair.


----------



## loserica

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> If I'm not mistaken that's a Markus chair, sold by Ikea.
> Very nice setup btw, I'm interested in getting an electrostat rig myself, but I might need to save up one or two grand first.


 

  
  This is my digital to analog converter (Havana): before (pic.1) and after changing some components (pic.2). Indeed, between STAX SR-404LE and eXStatA, on the other hand betwen Legato and Havana is a very good synergy. Electrostatics sounds nice!!


----------



## Tilpo

loserica said:


> This is my digital to analog converter (Havana): before (pic.1) and after changing some components (pic.2). Indeed, between STAX SR-404LE and eXStatA, on the other hand betwen Legato and Havana is a very good synergy.* Electrostatics sounds nice!!*



But are expensive.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Yeah, that's the one issue with most electrostatics (mostly because of the amp requirements)...but if you've got a speaker amp lying around (probably in the form of an A/V receiver/integrated amp) for the transformer boxes, then the vintage ones can be surprisingly affordable if you catch a good deal.


----------



## loserica

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> But are expensive.


 


  Are expensive indeed, and what is the most expensive is ended the entire audio-rig: matching, adequate source, player, transport, cables, etc, etc. Amplification plays an important role, then comes the converter..."Fun" is guaranteed!
  But, aside these objective factors (financial), electrostatic-rig satisfaction is as expected and can be even more. It worth to build step by step, if not otherwise afford, in time... Is easy to say, harder to do. But satisfaction rises over any effort!


----------



## Huxley

Here's mine, pics are a bit old now as i have a 40" samsung d8000 and my pro 900's on a stand.


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> If I'm not mistaken that's a Markus chair, sold by Ikea.
> Very nice setup btw, I'm interested in getting an electrostat rig myself, but I might need to save up one or two grand first.


 


  It is. I just recently bought it and I like it a lot. Does good for my back.


----------



## Adda

Quote: 





drub said:


> What model chair is that? Looks comfy.


 


  I have that chair as well, it is indeed an Ikea product,  it has poor durability, and is not very comfortable :/


----------



## bcart180

Here is my rig!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





bcart180 said:


> Here is my rig!


 

 The funny thing is, is that i watched a video on Silverstone from CES 2009 and i loved the case so much i was going to buy it. 2 years later i still haven't upgraded, but shorty after showing my brother the case he bought it


----------



## bcart180

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> The funny thing is, is that i watched a video on Silverstone from CES 2009 and i loved the case so much i was going to buy it. 2 years later i still haven't upgraded, but shorty after showing my brother the case he bought it


 

 I'm impressed with the case (it arrived on my doorstep today).  I "upgraded" from a Cooler Master Cosmos and what a difference.  My idle CPU temp dropped 10 degrees and my GPU temps dropped 15.  I'd recommend this case to anybody.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> The funny thing is, is that i watched a video on Silverstone from CES 2009 and i loved the case so much i was going to buy it. 2 years later i still haven't upgraded, but shorty after showing my brother the case he bought it


 

 I have the Raven RV02-Evolution, which is like a cheaper version of the FT02, and it's identical to the more expensive internally in terms of layout, with the only differences being the exterior cosmetics and the materials used. If those differences aren't important to you, then you can save a lot of money. I loved it so much that I bought two of them (I already posted photos before in this thread).


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I have the Raven RV02-Evolution, which is like a cheaper version of the FT02, and it's identical to the more expensive internally in terms of layout, with the only differences being the exterior cosmetics and the materials used. If those differences aren't important to you, then you can save a lot of money. I loved it so much that I bought two of them (I already posted photos before in this thread).


 


  Oh wait, evolution is identical, neat.


----------



## J0nny

Anyone here use Lian Li? They make beautiful cases. Apologies in advanced for my shocking cable management.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





j0nny said:


> Anyone here use Lian Li? They make beautiful cases. Apologies in advanced for my shocking cable management.


 


  From what I've seen an experienced, Lian-Li stopped being worth the money 2-3 years ago. Overall build quality has plummeted.


----------



## Huxley

Look on the previous page, you'll see i have the same pc50r armoursuit.


----------



## J0nny

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> From what I've seen an experienced, Lian-Li stopped being worth the money 2-3 years ago. Overall build quality has plummeted.


 


  Sheesh that sucks! Glad I've stayed out of the PC market the last couple of years then. What with what you just said about Lian Li and Bulldozer being a complete letdown... But meh, RAM is dirt cheap at the moment and I don't see it going anywhere soon. I'm just about hi-fi'd out at present so I might buy 16GB of DDR3. It's only £5/GB on eBuyer right now!


----------



## DRUB

Here's an update of my rig which I cross-posted over on bit-tech as well:


----------



## J0nny

Quote: 





drub said:


> Here's an update of my rig which I cross-posted over on bit-tech as well:


 

  
  Damn nice KRKs if I do say so DRUB! Also, how long have you had your P5s? Are they painful at all? I returned mine within a week. :/


----------



## J0nny

And is that a Phantom I spy from behind the table? Ve-e-ery nice indeed!


----------



## adamlau

Lian Li user right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
  Their main US distributor is not far from where I reside...
  Drop by in person and you'll get cut a good deal...


----------



## nieveulv

Desktop -> centrance dacmini -> lcd2 r2 or dynaudio mc15+sub250
   
  my humble desktop rig  my portable is just an ipad/iphone 4 with a bw p5


----------



## Tilpo

adamlau said:


> Lian Li user right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mother of... That cooling system looks very impressive. 
How much noise does it produce?


----------



## J0nny

Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Lian Li user right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Holy cow! I hope those aren't Delta fans!


----------



## adamlau

@Tilpo: At maximum it's not too bad, quieter than you may think. I dont have a decibel meter, so no idea of dB at 1m. At minimum (off a fan controller), virtually silent.
  @J0nny: Fourteen NB-M12-P in push/pull off a Lamptron FC8...Used to have fourteen Scythe ULTRA KAZE 3K (38mm) fans running at full speed all day and all night = Loud.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Lian Li user right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lian Li and Adam speakers... very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pm me with deal pricing, ill take a look at their cases and they've changed from the last time ive seen them.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





j0nny said:


> Damn nice KRKs if I do say so DRUB! Also, how long have you had your P5s? Are they painful at all? I returned mine within a week. :/


 

 They're actually not KRKs! Behringer released the Truth 1031a model recently for half the price of the KRK Rokit RP8 G2 and basically used a very similar design to get a similar sonic signature. I used to own the KRK RP5 G2 and found them quite enjoyable but wanted a bigger, more powerful speaker that didn't distort at very loud volumes, and the Behringer's (while not having the same pedigree) have largely satisfied that. Only issue is that the speakers are quite a bit more powerful than my room acoustics are prepared for, so I have a few angry dorm room neighbours at the moment, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  The B&W P5s that I have aren't painful at all in my experience - I'm running them as a portable can straight out of my HTC Desire HD and use the SRS enhancement as I listen to a lot of hip-hop and dubstep, and to my ears they sound fantastic with bass-heavy music. I used to own the Sennheiser HD25 I-II and these are as good in the bass department but also aesthetically pleasing and far easier to take around as they don't have a huge cord.
   
  My computer rig is indeed housed in an NZXT Phantom, and it's packing a GTX 580 and i7-2600k with a Noctua NH-D14, and it runs beautifully.


----------



## Vipa

blimey you guys.... i wish my office/desk looked as tidy as some of yours!!


----------



## WarriorSl

Quote: 





vipa said:


> blimey you guys.... i wish my office/desk looked as tidy as some of yours!!


 


  [2]


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





j0nny said:


> Sheesh that sucks! Glad I've stayed out of the PC market the last couple of years then. What with what you just said about Lian Li and Bulldozer being a complete letdown... But meh, RAM is dirt cheap at the moment and I don't see it going anywhere soon. I'm just about hi-fi'd out at present so I might buy 16GB of DDR3. It's only £5/GB on eBuyer right now!


 


 I recently (two monthsish ago?) upgraded Joyeuse from 3x2GB of G.SKILL PI series to 6x4 of G.SKILL Ripjaw, for around 150USD (Newegg).
   
  The 24GB upgrade cost me less than the 6GB did when I first put Joyeuse together... ;A;
   
  (And now I have the three modules just sitting on my desk, doing all of nothing.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## elixile

Terrible phone pics xD. Come on people, keep this thread alive. 
   

   

   
  Mac to Pico to Burson to Sennheiser to ears.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

^ I really like how simple/direct that set up looks..


----------



## Ross

What is that speaker sitting on? That looks like exactly what I need.
  
  Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Lian Li user right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

It's an isolation pad.. Keeps vibrations from interfering with the sound.. or something like that. click


----------



## jtaylor991

Auralex Mopads do the same thing for $10 cheaper, but they might not be the same width. They look a lot longer.
  
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> It's an isolation pad.. Keeps vibrations from interfering with the sound.. or something like that. click


----------



## drez

Quote: 





adamlau said:


>


 

 I love the look of Adam nearfield monitors, goes with the brutal guts -out watercooled tower.


----------



## Kudos

Not as dense but a good deal cheaper


----------



## chrislangley4253

I really liked paxmate plus in the t50rps


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Kudos, that's for wall treatment. the other item, is an actual pad for speakers to sit on.


----------



## Kudos

Haha I know, bought a few sheets, cut one up and used em under the speakers, peculiar solution indeed but hey they work for now until I can steal er... buy some Mopads. Still wondering how I should position the other sheets though.


----------



## bcart180

Here is my setup:


----------



## Destroysall

^LOL.  Interesting picture above the monitor.  =)P 
   
  I love the blue lighting btw, totally awesome!


----------



## buffalowings

bought a new hp2311x from the bestbuy sale, $120 no speakers but hey, i have more pairs of phones then i need...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> ^LOL.  Interesting picture above the monitor.  =)P
> 
> I love the blue lighting btw, totally awesome!


 

 The "picture", is this poster.. Rather iconic, if you ask me.


----------



## bcart180

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> The "picture", is this poster.. Rather iconic, if you ask me.


 
   
  I agree!


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





bcart180 said:


> I agree!


 


 Same here!


----------



## Squa7ch

New Camera, still learning how to use it.  I had to resize the pictures because they were massive xD


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> The "picture", is this poster.. Rather iconic, if you ask me.


 

 Where's the pretty butt for division bell?


----------



## dynamics

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 
  Nice setup.  Where can I buy that desk?


----------



## Squa7ch

It's a discontinued model iirc, the Ikea Jerker


----------



## xxhaxx

I just notice that everyone room/table is so clean and organize


----------



## elixile

Only when taking the pictures to post in this thread.


----------



## Aynjell

I keep my desk clean primarily because it helps with actually using it. Right now I have a stack of CD's on it because I'm trying to figure out what to keep/sell.
   
  That said, I need to post some new pictures tonite because my whole audio rig has been replaced.
   
  I went from:
   
  smsl mini-dac sd0793 -> Little dot I+ -> SR325i/SRH840/MDR-V6 
   
  ...to:
   
  Audio-GD NFB-2 -> Audio-GD C-2C -> SR325i/SRH840/MDR-V6/HD650 
   
  in about a week and a half. Worked out to be somewhere just north of a 1000$ upgrade as I upgraded my interconnects to blue jeans cable as well. (NFB-2 was 380, C-2C was 265, HD650 was 360, cables were about 30).


----------



## Texpect

Portable "rig"


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





bcart180 said:


> Here is my rig!


 
  Silverstone cases are always look classy. Still deciding between this and the Corsair 650D


----------



## thread

Since I've been following this thread for quite some time, I decided it's about time to contribute. I just recently built a new tower and have gotten more into PC gaming. I am a linux guy at heart -- a massive Arch Linux fan -- so I have had to sort of concede to allow windows to be my game launcher. My brand spankin new SSD makes booting between OS's and launching games nice and quick. Currently, the games on the SSD are Mass Effect, CoD Modern Warfare 3, and Battlefield 3. On the screen is the Income Wars Starcraft II mod to which I'm sort of addicted.

For sound, I use the Cullen level 3 modded Digital link III feeding either my rolls mini mixer to the Adam A3X nearfield monitors and Sub7 subwoofer or my SR-71B in balanced mode for headphone listening. Down in front of the desk shot in my trusty (and beloved for about 2.5 years now) JH13 IEMs.

I cleaned up a bit for this pic, but it sure could be a lot cleaner. I agree that many of you are either OCD or really take the care to take good pics. 

Lian Li steel case
Gigabyte motherboard, i5-2500K CPU, 8G ram
nVidia Geforce GFX 560 Ti (superclocked)
120G OCZ Vertex 3 SSD (part for doze and part for Arch)
500G WD drive (part for doze and part for Arch)
slim Samsung USB optical drive behind the Air -- the only optical drive ever used in the house 
OCZ 750W PSU
24" Dell monitor (2005 model)
13" Macbook Air (i5, 128G SSD) ... I realized a year or two ago that I don't mind OSX.  This laptop is amazing.


----------



## Squa7ch

Once I upgrade the GPU it should last me for a little while until I can build an i7 rig xD


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





squa7ch said:


> Once I upgrade the GPU it should last me for a little while until I can build an i7 rig xD


 

 I know what you mean. My CPU has been bottlenecking hard. Btw, it looks like youre getting better with the camera.


----------



## thread

Hey, nice case, Squa7ch.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





thread said:


> Since I've been following this thread for quite some time, I decided it's about time to contribute. I just recently built a new tower and have gotten more into PC gaming. I am a linux guy at heart -- a massive Arch Linux fan -- so I have had to sort of concede to allow windows to be my game launcher. My brand spankin new SSD makes booting between OS's and launching games nice and quick. Currently, the games on the SSD are Mass Effect, CoD Modern Warfare 3, and Battlefield 3. On the screen is the Income Wars Starcraft II mod to which I'm sort of addicted.
> For sound, I use the Cullen level 3 modded Digital link III feeding either my rolls mini mixer to the Adam A3X nearfield monitors and Sub7 subwoofer or my SR-71B in balanced mode for headphone listening. Down in front of the desk shot in my trusty (and beloved for about 2.5 years now) JH13 IEMs.
> I cleaned up a bit for this pic, but it sure could be a lot cleaner. I agree that many of you are either OCD or really take the care to take good pics.
> 
> ...


 
  I feel like our gear isn't that far-off perceived-experience-wise (main performance-related differences are that I have a GTX 580 Superclocked, and passive Anthony Gallo Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors powered by a Peachtree Nova which also functions as the DAC/headphone amp/hub for both the PC and MBA to my own over-2-years-old-and-out-of-warranty JH13s). I imagine you have your i5-2500K overclocked to 4.5GHz+ as well.
   
  As a PC guy at heart, I'm also quite enamored with my own MBA surprisingly enough. With that said, I highly recommend you give Amarra or Pure Music a try. Amarra has been the biggest "upgrade" to my music experience in the past year, following the JH13s.


----------



## HesterDW

The 570 just barely fits..dodged a bullet on this one. Hmm might be time for a bigger case.


----------



## thread

3x0 said:


> I feel like our gear isn't that far-off perceived-experience-wise (main performance-related differences are that I have a GTX 580 Superclocked, and passive Anthony Gallo Reference Stradas as nearfield monitors powered by a Peachtree Nova which also functions as the DAC/headphone amp/hub for both the PC and MBA to my own over-2-years-old-and-out-of-warranty JH13s). I imagine you have your i5-2500K overclocked to 4.5GHz+ as well.
> 
> As a PC guy at heart, I'm also quite enamored with my own MBA surprisingly enough. With that said, I highly recommend you give Amarra or Pure Music a try. Amarra has been the biggest "upgrade" to my music experience in the past year, following the JH13s.




That's really interesting because I never really put much faith in softwares like Amarra. Have you tried all the other (mac) ones?

I actually hadn't overclocked mostly because this thing is so new and haven't felt the need, but you inspired me to have a go at it. It didn't go so well with my limited effort, but I'll probably have another go at it. The thing is, though, all the load is on the GPU, really... this CPU is already way faster than I really need.

I like how you mention perceived performance because I do try and not get crazy stuff for the sake of it. I set out for the i7 at first, but when I realized it wouldn't be a huge boon to the games I'd be playing ... I changed my mind. I don't do anything too crazy with the comp -- just gaming and mixing. (Check my drum 'n bass podcast linked in the signature heh)

Anyway, thanks for the comments.


----------



## oshia86

My rig.
   

   
  Specs.
   
  Quote:


> 2600k @ 4.8, Thermalright Silver Arrow with 3 AP-15's, 8gb Gskill ddr3 1600, EVGA GTX580 SLI, Corsair HX850, Asus Essence ST, Gigabyte Z68xp-ud3p, WD Caviar Black 1.5TB, Crucial M4 128GB, klipsch promedia 2.1, Samsung 24", Silverstone RV02-E, Razer Mamba, Grado SR325is


----------



## thread

Alright, 3X0. I got my overclock done. It's at 4.5 GHz and I've ran LinX without errors, and watched my numbers in PassMark PerformanceTest go up significantly. A huge thing was noticing that my motherboard was configured to use SATA in IDE mode. When I changed it to AHCI (and did a windows registry mod to prevent a blue screen on boot) my SSD performance went up SIGNIFICANTLY! I can see this in the benchmarks and in actual usage both.

Thanks for the swell idea


----------



## wberghofer

Last week I added this set of powered KRK studio monitors to my desktop system:
   

KRK Rokit 5 (left and middle), KRK 10s subwoofer (right)
   
  The speakers are powered by an integrated class A-B amplifier (45 watt each, 15 watt for high, 30 watt for middle and low frequency). The subwoofer has a built-in amplifier with 150 watt. On the back of the speakers there’s a huge array of connections available: unbalanced RCA, balanced 1/4" TRS and balanced XLR. This set replaces the Q Acoustics passive speakers and the Fatman iTube hybrid amplifier (2 × 15 watt) → I used before.
   
  Although I intentionally selected the smallest model of the Rokit series (5" woofer), volume and bass presence are stunning when compared to my former desktop setup. If I would have known their powerful sound signature before I probably would have omitted the subwoofer, but it adds a great, deep bass fundament. It took two or three days for me to get adjusted to the new sound, but then I realized: this setup certainly sounds better than my former system. The detail resolution is very fine, and the “sweet spot” listening area is wider than before.
   
  I think the price is surprisingly low for the performance of this system: € 148.–/£ 127.– for each loudspeaker, € 444.–/£ 381.– for the subwoofer, prices including VAT.
   
  A recent photo of my desktop shall follow as soon as the new DAC and the headphone amplifier are connected. Just received the shipping notification from Schiit Audio.
   
  Werner.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> Although I intentionally selected the smallest model of the Rokit series (5" woofer), volume and bass presence are stunning when compared to my former desktop setup. If I would have known their powerful sound signature before I probably would have omitted the subwoofer, but it adds a great, deep bass fundament. It took two or three days for me to get adjusted to the new sound, but then I realized: this setup certainly sounds better than my former system. The detail resolution is very fine, and the “sweet spot” listening area is wider than before.
> 
> I think the price is surprisingly low for the performance of this system: € 148.–/£ 127.– for each loudspeaker, € 444.–/£ 381.– for the subwoofer, prices including VAT.


 

 If you had skipped the subwoofer, then you would be missing all the sub-bass frequencies below 52Hz, and a lot of musical information exists down there, regardless of musical style. 
   
  I actually considered this same setup for my living room, but since I almost never watch TV in the living room anymore, I didn't do it. 
   
  For the price tag, entry-level pro-audio series like the Rokit are a really good deal. They provide enough power and sub-bass weight (with the sub), and they are more accurate than most consumer grade systems in the same price range.


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> If you had skipped the subwoofer, then you would be missing all the sub-bass frequencies below 52Hz, and a lot of musical information exists down there, regardless of musical style.
> 
> I actually considered this same setup for my living room, but since I almost never watch TV in the living room anymore, I didn't do it.
> 
> For the price tag, entry-level pro-audio series like the Rokit are a really good deal. They provide enough power and sub-bass weight (with the sub), and they are more accurate than most consumer grade systems in the same price range.


 

 Totally agree, had a very similar set-up myself (KRK RP5 G2 + Wharfedale SW150) and loved it.


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> Last week I added this set of powered KRK studio monitors to my desktop system:
> 
> 
> KRK Rokit 5 (left and middle), KRK 10s subwoofer (right)
> ...


 

 I have the same sub it only costs £319 here in the uk with 20% VAT , It's a good sounding sub and goes pretty low but I still think even at £319 it's a bit pricey.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Gear is as follows:
 v4 Magnums
 Matrix M-Stage
 Objective 2
 Gamma 2
 Maximo iM-590 case
 Etymotic case
 1984 IBM Model M Keyboard
 10ft Canare extender with Neutrik plugs
 Logitech G5000 (modded with Teflon discs)
 Func Industries 1030 Archetype Mousepad
  
 Specs:
 Sandy bridge i5-2500K @4.1ghz, Coolermaster 120mm CPU cooler, XFX black edition OC'd Radeon hd6870, MSI board, 8GB hyperx ddr3, XFX 650w PSU, 1tb spinpoint F3 HDD, coolermaster HAF 992 case w/ red fans


----------



## Saturn

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Gear is as follows:
> v4 Magnums
> Matrix M-Stage
> Objective 2
> ...


 

 My eyes we're appealed more to your keyboard than your computer. 1984 keyboard, haha, it must still do the trick! (I have an old logitech keyboard).


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *chrislangley4253* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
   
  That fan looks HUGE.. Do all the HAF cases have that in common?


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





saturn said:


> My eyes we're appealed more to your keyboard than your computer. 1984 keyboard, haha, it must still do the trick! (I have an old logitech keyboard).


 


  It does the trick and then-some.. I've yet to find a better keyboard  It actually was bought in like new condition about a year ago. I've been using it heavily, but it shows no signs of wear. The key caps are entirely replaceable, as well as the springs underneath the keys. Basically, the damn thing is indestructible. I could kill someone at a LAN party, and continue on gaming with it.. They have a solid steel plate underneath that heavy duty plastic.


  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> That fan looks HUGE.. Do all the HAF cases have that in common?


 
  Uhmmmm, Well. It can be replaced with smaller fans. The different models come with different fans, but large fans are a mainstay in HAF cases. The HAF stands for High Air Flow, after all. 
   
  I currently have 3 fans the size of that side one in that case, one on the front, one on the side and one on the top, they are 200mm, very quiet and push a ton of air. I have a 120mm cpu cooler and 120 in the back. The 200 in the front and side push in, the 120 and 200mm on the top blow out. The 120mm cpu cooler is the only thing that makes much noise, without that it was pretty close to whisper quiet, surprising with so much air being moved around. 
   
  My CPU is at 27 @4.1Ghz
  my mobo 31
  GPU 37
  and HDD at 27
   
  Just browsing head fi.. but, it doesn't get much hotter when doing intensive things.


----------



## mmayer167

I had that exact same keyboard a looong time ago and will attest to it's awesomeness! 
   
  M


----------



## HesterDW

This post is irrelevant.


----------



## steve1979

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> This post is irrelevant.


 


  So is this one.


----------



## Tilpo

steve1979 said:


> hesterdw said:
> 
> 
> > This post is irrelevant.
> ...



Is it?


----------



## CardasHD650

My brother does case mods you might know him, called waynio, heres his latest one:
   
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=198797&viewmode=author&page=30
   
  He’s working on a media centre atm using XBMC – first I’ve known about this program – looks brilliant


----------



## mmayer167

^ Dude. That is an Epic build!  
   
  M


----------



## CardasHD650

Fantastic isn't it  Glad you like it


----------



## chrislangley4253

very cool Cardas, give your bro a high-five.


----------



## mmayer167

^ no psych outs either!            





   
  M


----------



## Coolzo

Excuse the multitudes of dust and obvious speaker wiring. 
   



  Speakers are in dire need of an upgrade, probably to Audioengine P4s, as they are some breed of ancient AudioSource speaker of which I can no longer find information. Yellow/green thing on the tower is an M-Audio Midisport, from the days they were still known as "Midiman". Receiver is a hand-me down from grandma, a Pioneer SX-780, which gives a nice warm sound regardless of being solid state.
  Sub (Powered 8" from a set of Boston Acoustics BA7900 surround PC system) is plugged into headphone out for now (I know, strange setup), and the speakers into the rear. FiiO E9 serves as a preamp for this odd speaker system, the primary purpose still being a headphone amp. Powers my HD595s at the moment, but looking to upgrade to another accurate, flat response HP (Beyer DT880s? AKG K701s? 601s? Senn HD600s?).
  I use the E10 as a DAC for production and music, although I do have an Essence ST (not pictured). I switch to that card for games, can't hear a big difference between the two for music though with my current setup, so I just stick with the E10 (doesn't upsample/resample like the Essence).


----------



## jtaylor991

I think this has been posted already.
   
  EDIT: That was the "Show us your current Head-Fi rigs, no old pictures please" thread wasn't it? MY BAD!
  
  Quote: 





coolzo said:


> Excuse the multitudes of dust and obvious speaker wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coolzo

Lol it's all good XP I wondered if someone would notice that...
  
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I think this has been posted already.
> 
> EDIT: That was the "Show us your current Head-Fi rigs, no old pictures please" thread wasn't it? MY BAD!


----------



## jtaylor991

I was in a deja vu craze from seeing that pic again haha I was like WHAA?!
  
  Quote: 





coolzo said:


> Lol it's all good XP I wondered if someone would notice that...


----------



## bcstyle

My room is only 3 by 3 metres, so I have very small space, and thus why everything is pretty crowded// photo taken with phone...
   
       
   
    
   
  
  CPU: i7 920 OC 3.6GHz
 MB: Asus P6T
 Case: Antec P183
 Ram: Gskill Ripjaw 12G (1600)
 GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Ultra Durable Edition
 HSF: Noctua NH-D14
 SSD1: OCZ Vertex 2 120G
 SSD2: G.Skill Phoenix Pro 120G
 HDD: WD 1.5TB/ Seagate Cuda Green 2TB/ external Samsung Story 2TB
 ODD: LG Blu-Ray Writer BH10LS30/ 2 x Pioneer DVR217L
 Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX
 PSU: Antec TruePower Quattro 1000W
 Fans: 4 xNoctua NF-P12


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> My room is only 3 by 3 metres, so I have very small space, and thus why everything is pretty crowded// photo taken with phone...
> 
> CPU: i7 920 OC 3.6GHz
> MB: Asus P6T
> ...


 

 Head-Fi makes you buy all this gear, but not a desk? Come on, you need a new desk now!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> My room is only 3 by 3 metres, so I have very small space, and thus why everything is pretty crowded// photo taken with phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice amps, and _very nice_ cans my friend.


----------



## jtaylor991

Nice chair and Mamba mouse, my friend! I see you also got one of those new oddly designed (imo) Samsung displays. How is it?
  
  Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> My room is only 3 by 3 metres, so I have very small space, and thus why everything is pretty crowded// photo taken with phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Nice chair and Mamba mouse, my friend! I see you also got one of those new oddly designed (imo) Samsung displays. How is it?


 


  I know, isn't that chair just awesome. So vibrant.


----------



## psiness

what speakers are those?
  Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> My room is only 3 by 3 metres, so I have very small space, and thus why everything is pretty crowded// photo taken with phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilpo

austin morrow said:


> jtaylor991 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice chair and Mamba mouse, my friend! I see you also got one of those new oddly designed (imo) Samsung displays. How is it?
> ...



Third. 

That chair looks heavenly. Although you will be limited to sitting on it in one position, probably.


----------



## bcstyle

Thanks for all the kind words guys//
  
       Quote:


cifani090 said:


> Head-Fi makes you buy all this gear, but not a desk? Come on, you need a new desk now!


 
  I would love to get a new desk but as I stated my room is very small... If you can actually see the white thing next to the second pic of my right speaker, thats the door shy of touching them!

  
        Quote:


jtaylor991 said:


> Nice chair and Mamba mouse, my friend! I see you also got one of those new oddly designed (imo) Samsung displays. How is it?


 
    Its Samsung S27A950 that I acquired not too long ago for BF3 and Skyrim for its 120hz. Its a very fine monitor for gaming but I do slightly prefer my spare Dell U2711 that I was using previously as its got better colours and resolution. Im looking for a durable monitor mount to utilise it.
   
   As with the Mamba, Im a mouse and keyboard kind of guy for some odd reason... have like over 15 gaming mouse and 10 mechanical keyboards... My friends tell me to go see a doctor for all these addictions/
    I blame headfi! lol
  
   


  Quote: 





psiness said:


> what speakers are those?


 
        They are the Dayens Tizo Plus floorstanders/

  
   


  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Third.
> That chair looks heavenly. Although you will be limited to sitting on it in one position, probably.


 
         Actually the chair can be put down to 180 degree angle to lie down which is what I do for some late night headphone listening/


----------



## NuckinFutz

I second all of above.....I want that chair!! Where exactly do you live and what are your working hours?


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> My room is only 3 by 3 metres, so I have very small space, and thus why everything is pretty crowded// photo taken with phone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Really like it man!


----------



## kawazydude

^wow, the setup above is pretty crazy. diggin the chair. and you got sooo many headphones!! ...i'm so jealous.


----------



## kawazydude

Here's my setup!  I actually don't have the Audioengine S8 anymore, but I got the HSU STF-1 instead (which sounds soooooooooo much better).  I also was able to upgrade my A5 to an A5+.  But the thing I'm actually most happy about in my setup are the hand built speaker stands that I made with my dad.  I lotta love and care went into building those.


----------



## jtaylor991

I have a Mamba (well now a new one coming from warranty, mine stopped tracking the mouse cursor but buttons still worked) and a BlackWidow Ultimate. I totally see what there is to like about mechanical keyboards but I just don't feel the huge difference and necessity for them that some others do. Maybe I'm more used to this thing than I realize, but I could probably go back to my regular wireless rubber dome keyboard with no sweat.
  
  Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys//
> 
> Quote:
> I would love to get a new desk but as I stated my room is very small... If you can actually see the white thing next to the second pic of my right speaker, thats the door shy of touching them!
> ...


----------



## jpelg

Four full quotes, complete with pictures, on the same page as the original post??? C'mon folks!!!!


----------



## eclipes

wow I want that chair right now... Where can you get that chair?


----------



## Pojosama

Yeah, I know this was quite a few pages back. Just flipping through and saw this and said, "this is what I need!"
   
  What kind of shelves are those? I've seen the type before, but don't have a name for them. Trying to get a few more pieces before I post my setup.
  
  Quote: 





fallenan9el said:


> Would you mind if I borrowed your idea? It's just too cool!
> 
> Here's a look at my updated setup


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





kawazydude said:


> Here's my setup!  I actually don't have the Audioengine S8 anymore, but I got the HSU STF-1 instead (which sounds soooooooooo much better).  I also was able to upgrade my A5 to an A5+.  But the thing I'm actually most happy about in my setup are the hand built speaker stands that I made with my dad.  I lotta love and care went into building those.


 
   
  Very simple and clean. I love setups like this!


----------



## Destroysall

Very nice setup!  I agree with Mr. Austin Morrow, clean setups are just glorious!


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

No stax rigs?


----------



## shaunybaby

so im about to start putting some ideas for what i should get for my pc, i am start from nothing so i need to get everything that i will need for a good gaming rig. price limit is about 1.3 k GBP or 2k in USD, thanks for any imput.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> so im about to start putting some ideas for what i should get for my pc, i am start from nothing so i need to get everything that i will need for a good gaming rig. price limit is about 1.3 k GBP or 2k in USD, thanks for any imput.


 


  With a budget like that, do all the things. i7 OC rig with dual GPU's, watercooling and a few TB's of space


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> With a budget like that, do all the things. i7 OC rig with dual GPU's, watercooling and a few TB's of space


 


  thanks for the input, but i have no idea where to start which i7 to buy there are a few of them, watercooling sounds awesome but i have no idea about where to get it from and what cases will fit what in, i have no idea whats good and whats not worth the money, i need the setup to last about 3 years.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> thanks for the input, but i have no idea where to start which i7 to buy there are a few of them, watercooling sounds awesome but i have no idea about where to get it from and what cases will fit what in, i have no idea whats good and whats not worth the money, i need the setup to last about 3 years.


 


  if you are looking for 3 years.. I wouldn't put in 2k. I'd put in 1k, build something that will last you at least a couple of years, and then build another rig at that point with the rest of that money That should span you 4,5,6 years just fine, depending on what you are planning to use it for. 
   
  Not to say a 2 thousand dollar computer won't last you 3 years, because it will. I just believe that a thousand dollar computer in 2 years is going to be much nicer than a 2 thousand dollar computer built now. That's just how technology goes. No point in buying the "best of the best" when there is always new stuff coming out. Get what fits your needs for now and will continue to do so for a while, don't spend all your money trying to future-proof, just build with the idea of upgrading eventually. That's the best advice I can give. Get a nice roomy case with plenty of room to store anything you can throw at it. I'm partial to the coolermaster haf series, myself. I'm also partial to the i5 2500K/i7 2600k as far as processors go.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> if you are looking for 3 years.. I wouldn't put in 2k. I'd put in 1k, build something that will last you at least a couple of years, and then build another rig at that point with the rest of that money That should span you 4,5,6 years just fine, depending on what you are planning to use it for.
> 
> Not to say a 2 thousand dollar computer won't last you 3 years, because it will. I just believe that a thousand dollar computer in 2 years is going to be much nicer than a 2 thousand dollar computer built now. That's just how technology goes. No point in buying the "best of the best" when there is always new stuff coming out. Get what fits your needs for now and will continue to do so for a while, don't spend all your money trying to future-proof, just build with the idea of upgrading eventually. That's the best advice I can give. Get a nice roomy case with plenty of room to store anything you can throw at it. I'm partial to the coolermaster haf series, myself. I'm also partial to the i5 2500K/i7 2600k as far as processors go.


 
   
  Things have actually slowed down though. The leaps we're getting are so small that it's hard to say that it's truly worth it to upgrade every other year or so.
   
  I agree though that buying something that runs games now and then overclocking it usually represents the best value. I'm running a 2500k at 4.5ghz + dual 460's in SLI. It's treating me just fine. 
   
  On the case matter though, the bigger you go the more fans and the more noise is required to keep it cool versus a smaller case. The less space you have to run air over the better.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> Things have actually slowed down though. The leaps we're getting are so small that it's hard to say that it's truly worth it to upgrade every other year or so.
> 
> I agree though that buying something that runs games now and then overclocking it usually represents the best value. I'm running a 2500k at 4.5ghz + dual 460's in SLI. It's treating me just fine.
> 
> On the case matter though, the bigger you go the more fans and the more noise is required to keep it cool versus a smaller case. The less space you have to run air over the better.


 
   
  Very valid points. I have a 2500k at only 4.1Ghz (stock mobo overclock because I haven't put much time into researching it and I have a pain in the butt mobo) and I have a stock overclock edition of a HD6870. The HAF 992 is actually very quiet and cool, while being extremely roomy. My hyper212+ cpu cooler makes more noise than all the 200mm fans in the case.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> Things have actually slowed down though. The leaps we're getting are so small that it's hard to say that it's truly worth it to upgrade every other year or so.
> 
> I agree though that buying something that runs games now and then overclocking it usually represents the best value. I'm running a 2500k at 4.5ghz + dual 460's in SLI. It's treating me just fine.
> 
> On the case matter though, the bigger you go the more fans and the more noise is required to keep it cool versus a smaller case. The less space you have to run air over the better.


 

 I never thought about it this way - makes sense though.  My only problem is that Antec CP-850 PSU, which has the lowest ripple I have seen anywhere, only fits in the big Antec cases.  This is for a music server though, not a gaming PC so cooling is not so important (in fact I'd rather go fanless if the temps hold up)
   
  Pretty different machine to a gaming rig though.


----------



## Aynjell

Heh, yeah casings can be weird.
   
  I actually work for a company helping to design and critique new cases in return getting free gear. other members of the board I'm on have actually designed entire cases that are VERY popular. I can't go too much into detail due to NDA but the reason I can't post pictures of my updated setup is because it's sitting in one of these NDA'd products.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> Things have actually slowed down though. The leaps we're getting are so small that it's hard to say that it's truly worth it to upgrade every other year or so.


 
  On the CPU front, anyways -- no one will need more than an i5-2500K for gaming for quite a while.
   
  I'm disappointed that the GTX 580 (which I have) is still the incumbent king after over a year, but we're GPU-limited right now and Kepler and Southern Islands look very delicious. I'm already itching to upgrade.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3X0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the CPU front, anyways -- no one will need more than an i5-2500K for gaming for quite a while.
> 
> I'm disappointed that the GTX 580 (which I have) is still the incumbent king after over a year, but we're GPU-limited right now and Kepler and Southern Islands look very delicious. I'm already itching to upgrade.


 
   
  And to think that I'm still using a Q6600 (albeit overclocked to 3.2 GHz) and an 8800 GT with reasonable comfort after four years...
   
  Newer graphics cards have been tempting, but I think I'll wait just one more generation before I make my move, even if it's the generation after that which is touted to bring the biggest increases. I don't want to end up like the guys who bought the 9800 XT just before the 6800 Ultra, or the 7950GX2 just before the 8800 GTX...


----------



## drez

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> And to think that I'm still using a Q6600 (albeit overclocked to 3.2 GHz) and an 8800 GT with reasonable comfort after four years...
> 
> Newer graphics cards have been tempting, but I think I'll wait just one more generation before I make my move, even if it's the generation after that which is touted to bring the biggest increases. I don't want to end up like the guys who bought the 9800 XT just before the 6800 Ultra, or the 7950GX2 just before the 8800 GTX...


 

 As long as you get the frames you need in the games you want to play there's no need to upgrade IMO.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> And to think that I'm still using a Q6600 (albeit overclocked to 3.2 GHz) and an 8800 GT with reasonable comfort after four years...


 

  
  Wow, looking at all these nice comps here I thought I was the only one still rockin' hardware from 4 years past. Q6600, 8800GT, and 6GB of memory FTW! Although, I did pull an upgrade to Win 7 somewhere in there.


----------



## Destroysall

I'm still rocking my Athlon II x3 clocked at 3.1GHz.  I use it with a GTX 460.  Not big on gaming, but on occasion enjoy a few FPS games (i.e. Crysis, BF3, AvP, etc.).  I'm itching for an i7 upgrade, but not for gaming.  I plan on getting a Canon 60D so I'd be editing primarily.  Adobe CS5.5 is said to be better than Final Cut so I think I'll just stick with PC for editing and Mac for Music Production. =)


----------



## Deathdeisel

Lian Li case w/
  2500k cpu, 580GTX graphics card
  Asus 27" monitor
  Fiio E7/e9
   
  Yes unfortunately its kind of cluttered, need a bigger desk. 
  http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt154/Deathdeisel/20111212_232513.jpg
   
  And yes my browser still wont allow me to embed or do img links


----------



## TheRH

KRK Rokit 8's running through a Lexicon Alpha.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> And yes my browser still wont allow me to embed or do img links


 


  You don't see this icon?


----------



## Deathdeisel

AHA! Now ive got it, sorry im used to Vbulletin and its methods.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Could someone please post up some stax gear?


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





drez said:


> As long as you get the frames you need in the games you want to play there's no need to upgrade IMO.


 

 +1, I way overbuilt my computer.. so I can get 300 frames in TF2


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





drez said:


> As long as you get the frames you need in the games you want to play there's no need to upgrade IMO.


 

 Fortunately, most games on the market are quite playable, even if I do have to lower the details a bit to keep the framerates up. There's also my willingness to keep playing older games.
   
  That said, I wouldn't mind some more graphics horsepower to smooth out Crysis, Rise of Flight, DCS: Black Shark, Shattered Horizon, ArmA II, and anything else where it's difficult to maintain a constant 60 FPS or more.
  
  Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Wow, looking at all these nice comps here I thought I was the only one still rockin' hardware from 4 years past. Q6600, 8800GT, and 6GB of memory FTW! Although, I did pull an upgrade to Win 7 somewhere in there.


 

 I've actually made my fair share of upgrades in the time I've had this system...2 GB of DDR2 to 8 GB (when DDR2 was at its cheapest), a new case (first one was a cheap mid-tower, current one's a sleek full-tower with much better airflow), several hard drives (before the Thailand flooding, thankfully), aftermarket HSF on the Q6600 to allow some decent overclocking headroom, and an X-Fi Prelude to an X-Fi Forte (which got traded for an X-Fi Titanium HD), although that's not because there was anything wrong with the Prelude so much as I wanted to move it to a secondary desktop while getting something more future-proof in terms of interface. (I still maintain an Athlon XP 3200+/2 GB DDR-400/GeForce 6800 Ultra/A7N8X-E Deluxe box for XP-era gaming and in case something happens to my flagship.) Oh, and Vista 64-bit to Win7 64-bit, thanks to getting one of those free house party packs.
   
  Of all the things to upgrade, the CPU, mobo, GPU, and PSU have remained the same in these four years...


----------



## Tilpo

hawaiiancerveza said:


> Could someone please post up some stax gear?




I wish I could. Having a stax setup is like an unreachable dream to the larger part of us head-philes.

Why so anxious, though?


----------



## gmoney80

Here is a few pics of my current setup, below are the specs
   
  Intel q6600 quad
  nvidia gtx 295
  2 x 10,000 rpm raptors in raid 0
  1 tb hitachi drive
  Samsung T260HD 26' monitor
  Ikea Fredrik workstation
   
   
  Wharfedale Evo 10's
  Emotiva UPA-1 monoblocs x 2
  Emotiva USP-1
  Music hall MMF 2.2 with speed box, acrylit platter and Ortofon 2M blue cart
  Toshiba sd-9200 cd player
  Schiit Asgard headphone amp
  AKG Q701
  AKG 271 mkII
  Sennheiser PXC 250
  Logitech G35
  Monster HTS 2600
  VTI component rack and speaker stands


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> Could someone please post up some stax gear?


 

 Scroll a few pages back and you'll see my complicated receiver -> SRD-7/SB -> Lambda setup.
   
  Tomorrow, though, that will likely all be replaced with an SRM-212 -> SR-202 if the postal services deliver as promised, and I'll post some pics to reflect that. I'd certainly love having the extra desk space over there...


----------



## garetjax1

- Case Labs TH-10
  - eVGA SR-2 w/ Dual Xeon x5690
  - 2 x Corsair 1250AX
  - 48 gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
  - 4 x 2 tb Storage (Raid 10)
  - 1 x 128 gb Corsair Force GT
  - 3 x eVGA GTX 580 (watercooled)
  - Asus STX DX
  - 2 x 480 Rads w/ Push/Pull fans
  - 16 Gelid Fans
  - 8 Yate Loon Fans
  - 8 Triebwerk Fans
  - Single loop with dual pumps in serial configuration
  - 3 x 24" Asus LED Monitors


----------



## shadowmanpl

wow! nice! question: why u need so powerful pc?


----------



## garetjax1

Thanks! Hehe, for work mostly with a dash of gaming... I use it to run multiple Virtual Machines and simulate distributed systems for design/development purposes.
  Quote: 





shadowmanpl said:


> wow! nice! question: why u need so powerful pc?


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> [/Snip][/Snip][/Snip]
> 
> - Case Labs TH-10
> - eVGA SR-2 w/ Dual Xeon x5690
> ...


 


  So I saw you like overkill. So you put some overkill in your overkill so you can overkill while you overkill...
   
  But seriously, I wish I had the money to have a system like that.


----------



## eclipes

wow intense... but I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> - Case Labs TH-10
> - eVGA SR-2 w/ Dual Xeon x5690
> - 2 x Corsair 1250AX
> - 48 gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> ...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Wow thats overkill in so many ways.


----------



## Tilpo

garetjax1 said:


>



Wow. :basshead:
I wouldn't be surprised if the metal in the case started to get super conductive properties with cooling like that. 

But seriously, that is a very nice setup.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@garetjax1 - Two quick questions: 1. What's the db level of that monster with all those fans? 2. How much would you guess that case, with all it's muscle, weighs?
   
  Rad set-up though.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> - Case Labs TH-10
> - eVGA SR-2 w/ Dual Xeon x5690
> - 2 x Corsair 1250AX
> - 48 gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> ...


 

 I'm a Mac, but that's awesome!


----------



## drez

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I'm a Mac, but that's awesome!


 


  Could always try a hackintosh on this scale lol.


----------



## garetjax1

Thanks for the props guys! Always nice to have your work appreciated... 8) She was built for work mostly, but was also a labor of love that took the better part of 5 weeks...


----------



## garetjax1

Great questions both! Laughed when I read them... Believe it or not, in usual day to day running, where I am running a normal profile (as opposed to an overclocked one), she hovers at around 28-32db, which at 3 feet away is pretty quiet - there are 8 banks of four fans each, but I only have 4 banks running at less than 40% usually. The little air purifier on the left side of the first picture is actually louder, when it kicks on. There is enough passive cooling where I can run with no fans on for close to 45 minutes before the temps rise up above 40 degrees celsius.
   
  When running in extreme mode, with all 8 banks at full tilt, it is closer to 60-64db... I only run this way when gaming, with headphones on ... the biggest problem then is actually not noise, but heat. My office is fairly smallish, and it is amazing how much heat gets dumped out of this build!
   
  As far as weight goes, it is ridiculously heavy, and awkward to carry... I can only manage a few steps at a time, and I consider myself fairly strong and athletic. I thought I was going to throw my back out picking it up the first time! I'd have to guess it is close to 80-100 pounds. I have casters for it, but will tackle that another day...
   
  If you guys ever need advice on components, builds, and stuff, just drop me a note... always happy to help where I can...
   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> @garetjax1 - Two quick questions: 1. What's the db level of that monster with all those fans? 2. How much would you guess that case, with all it's muscle, weighs?
> 
> Rad set-up though.


----------



## Blisse

o.o nice rig, poor table. :d


----------



## Dustandshadow13

That's my humble attempt.
  I have another 320 rad on the back
   
I am blinded by garetjax1's glorious rig*...  *


----------



## oshia86

Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> - Case Labs TH-10
> - eVGA SR-2 w/ Dual Xeon x5690
> - 2 x Corsair 1250AX
> - 48 gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> ...


 

 Edit: Retracted my statement, as I didn't see your last post. Overkill is right, to the point where it doesn't make sense. Why two power supplies? Why not go with 30" monitors? No Gentle Typhoons? I could go on.
   
  What do you have those cpu's oc'd to? I would hope they are in the 5.0+ range with that cooling setup.


----------



## Dustandshadow13

I put his power requirements at around 1200w not counting an OC.. I think the other 1250 can be justified, in spite of the fact that he COULD have gone with two 800s etc. But, with a rig like that, I would have done the same thing just because I can.
   
  Also, I dont think the 2 480s are that extreme given the dual xeons and tri sli. I run a 360 and 240 for regular sli and a i7 930. But I would hope he has a nice OC.


----------



## Deathdeisel

5,400$ in just cpus and gpus.


----------



## garetjax1

Sorry you don't think it makes sense... That seems like a bold statement to make from my standpoint!
   
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power
   
  Think about all of the things that need to be powered:
  - 3 x gtx 580
  - 2 x 5690 hexacore cpu
  - 2 x pump (55w each)
  - 1 x pump controller card
  - 1 x 6-channel fan controller @ 30w per channel
  - 1 x 5-channel fan controller @ 60w per channel (each 200cfm triebwerk fan requires almost 15w! There are 8)
  - 12 x dimm
  - 4 x hard drives
  - 1 x flash drive (w/ room for more)
  - 32 x fan
  - 1 x sound card
   
  And, that's just off the top of my head, and doesn't include overclocking 3 video cards, and two cpus...
   
  If you think one 1200w power supply can run all that, well, I don't know what to say...
   
  Aside from power considerations, another reason for dual power supplies is redundancy... everything is effectively doubled: two cpus, two psus, two pumps. If one of each goes down, the system can still run until a replacement is in place... keep in mind that an outage for me equals lost revenue.
   
  30" monitors - waiting on the next gen that will hopefully include IPS and LED... 
  Gentle Typhoons - the 1850 rpm ones which are considered the best fan for static pressure and low noise weren't available in bulk from the vendor I went with for most of my parts when I built the system , but did look around for them... (newegg for main components, frozen cpu for additional stuff) - just checked again and they are still out of stock. Also wasn't a big fan from an aesthetic standpoint, so didn't really try to scour the earth for them.
   
  Overclocking - overclocking two cpus is orders of magnitude more difficult than just doing one - you are essentially OC'ing each cpu and are limited by the lower of the two. The system has only been up for about a month and I have been pretty swamped so I haven't had a chance to do extensive OC'ing and torture testing but I am stable at 4.3ghz... I could disable one cpu, and some memory, and easily hit higher numbers, but I need massive parallelism over higher clock speeds, otherwise I would have gone with a i7-x3960. To date I don't know of anyone that has OC'd a SR-2 build on air/water to higher than 4.6ghz, and the person who achieved that actually works for eVGA! My info on this may be a little out of date but not by more than a month or two...
   
  Quote: 





oshia86 said:


> Edit: Retracted my statement, as I didn't see your last post. Overkill is right, to the point where it doesn't make sense. Why two power supplies? Why not go with 30" monitors? No Gentle Typhoons? I could go on.
> 
> What do you have those cpu's oc'd to? I would hope they are in the 5.0+ range with that cooling setup.


----------



## garetjax1

Hehe, I had coupons!
  
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> 5,400$ in just cpus and gpus.


----------



## oshia86

I can't honestly take someone seriously that posts their power supply requirements from a Thermaltake calculator. Again, throw money at the problem, don't do it intelligently, is what I'm getting out of this. You're honestly worried about an outage as well? Wouldn't it have been smarter to build two separate systems then? What if your motherboard goes down, as I've seen many SR2's do?
   
  Those, and many more reasons are why this doesn't make sense to me. Honestly though, it is a BAD system, I won't take that from you. Then again, I would DD a Bugatti Veyron if I had the money, so I guess I'm crazy too. Good luck with your system.


----------



## Dustandshadow13

That "thermaltake calculator" is the same as the one that is at http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp which as far as I know is widely used.
   
  I really don't think his system is THAT ridiculous.


----------



## garetjax1

Look, I put that calculator out there to give you some context around numbers, as I couldn't understand how you thought a 1200w power supply was sufficient. I am not saying I used that calculator when I did my calculations. You seem more interested in picking a fight than having a dialogue about a problem... Based on statements you've made, you lack credibility IMO. You mention all of the SR-2 builds you've seen, yet you didn't know that no one has overclocked one past 4.6, much less 5ghz? You say that a 1200watt PSU is capable of powering the components I've listed, yet you don't enumerate how you arrived at that conclusion? 
   
  Just because things don't make sense to you doesn't mean that they don't make sense to others... You are making snap judgements based on limited information, and I am basing this particular judgement based on the fact that I can demonstrably prove that statements you have made are false.
   
  Quote: 





oshia86 said:


> I can't honestly take someone seriously that posts their power supply requirements from a Thermaltake calculator. Again, throw money at the problem, don't do it intelligently, is what I'm getting out of this. You're honestly worried about an outage as well? Wouldn't it have been smarter to build two separate systems then? What if your motherboard goes down, as I've seen many SR2's do?
> 
> Those, and many more reasons are why this doesn't make sense to me. Honestly though, it is a BAD system, I won't take that from you. Then again, I would DD a Bugatti Veyron if I had the money, so I guess I'm crazy too. Good luck with your system.


----------



## garetjax1

Thanks man! The funny thing is, this system is pretty tame as far as SR-2 builds go... I didn't go for quad-sli, or pci-e flash drives, or any other number of exotic components IMO.
   
  Quote: 





dustandshadow13 said:


> That "thermaltake calculator" is the same as the one that is at http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp which as far as I know is widely used.
> 
> I really don't think his system is THAT ridiculous.


----------



## jtaylor991

why did I see no improvement with adding an SSD up from a WD 320gb hdd? Why does ti still take me about a minute to get to the login screen? PM me for more info
  
  Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> Great questions both! Laughed when I read them... Believe it or not, in usual day to day running, where I am running a normal profile (as opposed to an overclocked one), she hovers at around 28-32db, which at 3 feet away is pretty quiet - there are 8 banks of four fans each, but I only have 4 banks running at less than 40% usually. The little air purifier on the left side of the first picture is actually louder, when it kicks on. There is enough passive cooling where I can run with no fans on for close to 45 minutes before the temps rise up above 40 degrees celsius.
> 
> When running in extreme mode, with all 8 banks at full tilt, it is closer to 60-64db... I only run this way when gaming, with headphones on ... the biggest problem then is actually not noise, but heat. My office is fairly smallish, and it is amazing how much heat gets dumped out of this build!
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipes

depends on your ssd, some are slower, some are faster. Generally the difference between SSD and HDD is pretty significant, maybe try pulling up some more memory intensive programs such as photoshop, games, etc... These were the programs that I saw the most change, other than that, everything is much smoother, no lags or stalls. Maybe someone else might know the really reason.
  
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> why did I see no improvement with adding an SSD up from a WD 320gb hdd? Why does ti still take me about a minute to get to the login screen? PM me for more info


----------



## Deathdeisel

If your including POST time and all that then the difference wont be as big as you expect. The difference between standard HDDs and SSDs on boot time should be roughly 10--30 seconds, and thats only on the actual loading of the OS. However i agree with eclipes, large programs like photoshop and other games should load a good amount faster depending on the drives. 
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> why did I see no improvement with adding an SSD up from a WD 320gb hdd? Why does ti still take me about a minute to get to the login screen? PM me for more info


----------



## Dustandshadow13

The biggest change I noticed with my ssd was the win 7 splash screen. The little spinny logo would only go around twice or so then my desktop would just appear and be ready to roll. This is with a Crucial C300.

If you aren't satisfied with your time try using a program like Soluto to look at your programs that load on boot. It analyzes your time and which program contributes how much to your overall time.


----------



## Dustandshadow13

Sorry, double post.


----------



## OPrwtos

deleted.


----------



## TheStobe

CPU: i5 2500k
CPU HEATSINK: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
VIDEO CARD: MSI N570GTX TWIN FROZR III
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
MEMORY: Mushkin 8GB 2x4GB 1600
MOBO: ASRock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
PSU: Cooler Master 850W Silent Pro
CASE: Corsair 600T White

TOTAL: $1200

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Destroysall

^Nice!  What's your temps with that setup?  And also, noise level?  I've been wanting to upgrading my system to something much more silent.


----------



## Dustandshadow13

I love the 600t. Everytime I see one I remember how cramped my wc setup is in my cosmos. What a mess.


----------



## oshia86

Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> Look, I put that calculator out there to give you some context around numbers, as I couldn't understand how you thought a 1200w power supply was sufficient. I am not saying I used that calculator when I did my calculations. You seem more interested in picking a fight than having a dialogue about a problem... Based on statements you've made, you lack credibility IMO. You mention all of the SR-2 builds you've seen, yet you didn't know that no one has overclocked one past 4.6, much less 5ghz? You say that a 1200watt PSU is capable of powering the components I've listed, yet you don't enumerate how you arrived at that conclusion?
> 
> Just because things don't make sense to you doesn't mean that they don't make sense to others... You are making snap judgements based on limited information, and I am basing this particular judgement based on the fact that I can demonstrably prove that statements you have made are false.


 
   
  Really? I can run my system off of a 850w Corsair HX850, which is one of the most recommended psu's for this setup. This will pull about 700w from the wall, at 80% efficiency equals a 560w pull from the psu. That 1200 watt unit you have is made to output 1200w continuously at 50 degrees celsius. So you really think that one extra gpu, cpu, etc are going to pull anywhere near an extra 600w? Do you run this system at the absolute max, over long periods of time? You and I both know that there is most likely no realistic way to max out all cores of those cpu's and gpu's, without going to some program like OCCT's power supply test, or something equal. Have you ever tried that?
   
  As far as the o/c statement, I never said anything else about it, so you are coming to conclusions based on nothing really. I don't care what speed the cpu's can reach. It's like saying, that Bugatti Veyron better hit 250mph, because it costs 1-2 million. Get it, or is that concept too much?
   
  I will just drop it, as I don't want to interfere with the thread any more.


----------



## oshia86

As far as my system, I am thinking of ditching the Asus ST, sending it back to Newegg, and just using an external headphone amp/dac with a line out. The Nuforce HDP looks like it is gonna fit the bill pretty well.


----------



## garetjax1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEIkmuVvldA
   
  2200+ watts across two power supplies...
   
  Oh, and yes there are programs that do exactly what you described... Maybe you've heard of folding @ home. You've had an axe to grind since the beginning, so I'll continue the rest of this via PM.
   
  Quote: 





oshia86 said:


> Really? I can run my system off of a 850w Corsair HX850, which is one of the most recommended psu's for this setup. This will pull about 700w from the wall, at 80% efficiency equals a 560w pull from the psu. That 1200 watt unit you have is made to output 1200w continuously at 50 degrees celsius. So you really think that one extra gpu, cpu, etc are going to pull anywhere near an extra 600w? Do you run this system at the absolute max, over long periods of time? You and I both know that there is most likely no realistic way to max out all cores of those cpu's and gpu's, without going to some program like OCCT's power supply test, or something equal. Have you ever tried that?
> 
> As far as the o/c statement, I never said anything else about it, so you are coming to conclusions based on nothing really. I don't care what speed the cpu's can reach. It's like saying, that Bugatti Veyron better hit 250mph, because it costs 1-2 million. Get it, or is that concept too much?
> 
> I will just drop it, as I don't want to interfere with the thread any more.


----------



## garetjax1

Nice! How did you like working with the Corsair case?
  
  Quote: 





thestobe said:


> CPU: i5 2500k
> CPU HEATSINK: Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> VIDEO CARD: MSI N570GTX TWIN FROZR III
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
> ...


----------



## Baird GoW

PC:

 MOBO: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3

 CPU: AMD Phenom II 1055T x6

 GPU: Sapphire 5870

 RAM: G Skill 2x4GB 8-8-8-24-1T

 PSU: Corsair HX750W

 RAID CONTROLLER: Dell Perc 6/i

 HDD: 8x 1.5TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM ST31500341AS 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s in RAID 6

 EXTERANAL HDD, eSATA 1x 3TB Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM ST33000651AS SY 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s, USB
 2x 500GB Seagate Freeagent drives, USB 1x Portable Seagate Freeagent 500GB

 CASE: Lian Li PC-Z70B
 ___________________________________________________________________________________________

 Peripherals:

 Monitors: 1x Dell U2410 (H-IPS), 2x E207WFP

 Mouse: G9

 Keyboard: G11
 Since finals are over I finally had time to move from my old case to my new one. I went from
  THIS: CM 690 modded


  TO THIS Lian Li PC-Z70B (planning on cutting a window out side panel):






  Man I love this case..


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> PC:
> 
> MOBO: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> 
> ...


 

  
  So I'm guessing you like space? That case is huge for what you've got in it. And soooo much storage goodness. What do you keep on that massive... 16.5 TB of space?


----------



## Baird GoW

Porn of course... I'm just kidding... I have a usenet subscription. I store a lot of what I watch so I can stream to TV when guests are over. Also 1080p movies in high quality container is like 15GB a piece.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> PC:
> 
> MOBO: M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
> 
> ...


 

 Nice rig! But no optical drive?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Nice rig! But no optical drive?


 


  huh, now that you point it out..


----------



## J.Pocalypse

With out the description, I would have mistaken that for some kind of small business server..


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Nice rig! But no optical drive?


 
  Quote:


buffalowings said:


> huh, now that you point it out..


 

 I think that optical drives are a huge waste of time... I can do EVERYTHING from a usb drive. I install windows by making a bootable flash drive. I have no reason to burn CDs with the invention of Portable DAPs. I have no need for Blu-Ray cause of Usenet.... AND last but not least I wanted a front intake fan.
   
   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> With out the description, I would have mistaken that for some kind of small business server..


 
  LOL! Thanks! I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## OPrwtos

seriously wth has happend to this thread...........where did it go wrong? why are people posting pics and talking about their computers!? its supposed to be your computer audio rig...


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think that optical drives are a huge waste of time... I can do EVERYTHING from a usb drive. I install windows by making a bootable flash drive. I have no reason to burn CDs with the invention of Portable DAPs. I have no need for Blu-Ray cause of Usenet.... AND last but not least I wanted a front intake fan.


 

 But you still need an optical drive to rip CD's


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> seriously wth has happend to this thread...........where did it go wrong? why are people posting pics and talking about their computers!? its supposed to be your computer audio rig...


 
  Ummmm... It's hard not to call you a name that means stupid... This thread is called "Pictures of your computer rig". If you want to see a head-fi station go here http://www.head-fi.org/t/529140/show-us-your-head-fi-station-at-its-current-state-no-old-pictures-please


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> But you still need an optical drive to rip CD's


 

 What.CD?
 See what I did there?


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Ummmm... It's hard not to call you a name that means stupid... This thread is called "Pictures of your computer rig". If you want to see a head-fi station go here http://www.head-fi.org/t/529140/show-us-your-head-fi-station-at-its-current-state-no-old-pictures-please


 

 ??? can u stop acting ignorant and read the original post by the thread starter and subsequent posts.....
   
  everyone is talkin about their computer audio rig and plus its in the category of computer audio. I think i have made my point.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> ??? can u stop acting ignorant and read the original post by the thread starter and subsequent posts.....
> 
> everyone is talkin about their computer audio rig and plus its in the category of computer audio. I think i have made my point.


 
  ...
  Quote:


noremedy said:


> Well, thought it might be a *good idea for us all to post pictures of our computer rigs!* Numerous threads have been created for portable rigs, home rigs - now its computer audio's turn!


 
  I use my rig for my audio. In fact I have posted my entire computer audio set up *i**n this thread *many times before. I was just posting an update of my case to see if people liked the change. Also, to get you off my back once and for all, you can see my Furutech GT2 USB cable which is attached to my USB isolator which I haven't posted before. I moved on from my Auzentech Prelude years ago. Sorry if you think not having a sound card means it's not computer audio. Also my music is on all those hard drives which is the most important part of the rig since without music I don't have anything to listen to.
   
  Also in geek terms, *Computer Rig, *refers to the tower and whats inside of it.
 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rig *#2 on the list...*


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Also in geek terms, *Computer Rig, *refers to the tower and whats inside of it.


 
  yeh well not in audiophile terms, whats inside doesnt exist. They go as far as sound card and thats it.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> yeh well not in audiophile terms, whats inside doesnt exist. They go as far as sound card and thats it.


 
  People using soundcards... are *not* audiophiles...


----------



## eclipes

easy guys... lets keep this thread clean. This thread has inspired many people including myself in different simple to intense setups. The last thing we would want to see is a fight between a computer rig vs audio rig. I WANT TO SEE MORE PICTURESS!!!


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> People using soundcards... are *not* audiophiles...


 

 lol u know what i meant.....


----------



## Baird GoW

All I did was post a pic of my rig. Out of nowhere he/she came in and made a big deal about how I wasn't supposed to be posting the stuff I did... I'm not going to sit there and let someone *actually* derail the thread by making people unsure of whether or not they should be posting.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> People using soundcards... are *not* audiophiles...


 

 I don't really consider myself an audiophile for a number of reasons, but I've always been of the notion that you don't need an enthusiast's wallet to have an enthusiast's mindset. Thus, if we interpret "audiophile" as "audio enthusiast" instead of "someone who throws a lot of money at audio equipment", to me it's about getting the best possible audio quality for the money one is willing to spend.
   
  And frankly, I'm skeptical that the external audio DACs out there can match, let alone outperform, a sound card on the tier of the X-Fi Titanium HD or the Xonar Essence STX within their respective price ranges. I'm sure you can get further improvements with external DACs, but by that point, you're not spending $125-175, but $300-500 minimum, more likely $1,000 (maybe even more).
   
  Of course, it depends on what kind of audio you're aiming for, too. Another possible interpretation of "audiophile" is "someone who wants to be true to the source and hear it as the artist intended".
   
  Pre-recorded music is the most common choice for that, of course...but I'm so obsessed with gaming in general that, if my wallet allowed it, I would certainly collect old DOS-era sound cards and Roland MT-32 synths and other such gear just to make those games sound as they intended. Since there's some on-the-fly synthesis going on, it's no longer just a matter of SNR and THD and other such figures. Even beyond that era, there's the numerous PC games released when 3D sound acceleration, A3D, EAX, etc. were a big deal, and they simply won't let you enable the extra sound effects without the right hardware, at which point you're no longer being true to the source and hearing it as it was intended.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> People using soundcards... are *not* audiophiles...


 


  thats a bunch of crap


----------



## Baird GoW

Okay I thought this went without saying... If you *have money to spend* and you are still using a sound card you are *not* an audiophile. If you don't have money it's *obviously* a different story. Sound Card *are not* high end whatsoever.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> All I did was post a pic of my rig. Out of nowhere he/she came in and made a big deal about how I wasn't supposed to be posting the stuff I did... I'm not going to sit there and let someone *actually* derail the thread by making people unsure of whether or not they should be posting.


 
  since when did this turn into a personal thing, i was never set out to ruin you lol. 
  All it was, was i went to post a pic of my audio rig and then i saw lots of people posting pics of their pc and hardware. I thought hmm.... and was dissapointed that the thread turned the other way.


----------



## Baird GoW

I'm sorry if I offended anyone by my sound card comment.


----------



## oshia86

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> I don't really consider myself an audiophile for a number of reasons, but I've always been of the notion that you don't need an enthusiast's wallet to have an enthusiast's mindset. Thus, if we interpret "audiophile" as "audio enthusiast" instead of "someone who throws a lot of money at audio equipment", to me it's about getting the best possible audio quality for the money one is willing to spend.
> 
> And frankly, I'm skeptical that the external audio DACs out there can match, let alone outperform, a sound card on the tier of the X-Fi Titanium HD or the Xonar Essence STX within their respective price ranges. I'm sure you can get further improvements with external DACs, but by that point, you're not spending $125-175, but $300-500 minimum, more likely $1,000 (maybe even more).
> 
> ...


 

 I agree.
   
  For a while, I only used my Grado 325is. Then I wanted more, and purchased a Asus Essence ST. I then started to really hate the fatigue of the Grado's, and bought the HD650's. I've now decided to send the sound card back, and trade it out for a Nufore HDP. At some point though, everyone has to justify their purchase, and spending more just doesn't make sense. To some people that can be $100, to others, many many times that.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> since when did this turn into a personal thing, i was never set out to ruin you lol.
> All it was, was i went to post a pic of my audio rig and then i saw lots of people posting pics of their pc and hardware. I thought hmm.... and was dissapointed that the thread turned the other way.


 

 I hope this makes you less disappointed*. I didn't want to post the whole thing again until I got my Dell U3011, or my other 2 Dell U2410s... I haven't made up my mind about which I should buy.

  And since I'm a Christmas person here is the tree I bought to freshen my 10'x10' room.

   
   
  Quote: 





oshia86 said:


> I agree.
> 
> For a while, I only used my Grado 325is. Then I wanted more, and purchased a Asus Essence ST. I then started to really hate the fatigue of the Grado's, and bought the HD650's. I've now decided to send the sound card back, and trade it out for a Nufore HDP. At some point though, everyone has to justify their purchase, and spending more just doesn't make sense. To some people that can be $100, to others, many many times that.


 
  Have you ever heard a high end system? It *is not* a small difference. I'm 20 years old with limited funds and I feel justified in my purchases (all was bought with my own money).


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> I hope this makes you less disappointed*. I didn't want to post the whole thing again until I got my Dell U3011, or my other 2 Dell U2410s... I haven't made up my mind about which I should buy.
> 
> And since I'm a Christmas person here is the tree I bought to freshen my 10'x10' room.
> 
> ...


 

 lol right..


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> I hope this makes you less disappointed*. I didn't want to post the whole thing again until I got my Dell U3011, or my other 2 Dell U2410s... I haven't made up my mind about which I should buy.


 

 Is that a HK990 hiding under the desk?


----------



## oshia86

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Have you ever heard a high end system? It *is not* a small difference. I'm 20 years old with limited funds and I feel justified in my purchases (all was bought with my own money).


 

  
  Yes, and they are nice. How is that supposed to justify the purchase to others though?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Can I help get this thread back on track by posting an updated image of my setup?
   

   
  No more ultra-high-end-and-high-priced flight sim controls anymore...didn't have much other choice as far as increasing my Stax fund went. At least I still have a SWFFB2 in the right drawer for when I'm in a dogfighting mood, which is good enough.
   
  However, I don't miss having that gigantic receiver toward the left of my desk, either. So much free desk space to use...
   
  Also, I swapped the DSI Modular Mac out for an IBM Model M just for variety's sake, though having a proper numpad again really helps with some games.


----------



## eclipes

old school... classic setup 
  
  Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Can I help get this thread back on track by posting an updated image of my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPrwtos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol right..


 
  I'm sorry I don't get it...
 Quote:


calipilot227 said:


> Is that a HK990 hiding under the desk?


 
  Why yes it is!  God these are *such* a good deal.
 Quote:


oshia86 said:


> Yes, and they are nice. How is that supposed to justify the purchase to others though?


 
   All I'm saying is if you are a audiophile, have heard a high end setup, and have money... you *definitely* would not be satisfied with a sound card. If you are, in my book you are an enthusiast but *not *an audiophile.
  Quote:


namelesspfg said:


> Can I help get this thread back on track by posting an updated image of my setup?
> 
> Also, I swapped the DSI Modular Mac out for an IBM Model M just for variety's sake, though having a proper numpad again really helps with some games.


 
  I just bought a Leopold Otaku Cherry MX Brown Mechanical Keyboard and I *love it.* How do you like the Model M?


----------



## TheStobe

My temps are reasonable, but I think I need to reseat the heatsink with some aftermarket thermal paste. Around 36 idle with 4.2GHz oc. Gpu wise, idle 32 pretty silent, then wow up to 60 c when gaming, and those fans sure do spin up. @ %70+ fan is loud.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheStobe

The Corsair 600T was a breeze to build with. Espicially considering it was my first build and I'm only 14, it was great. Great cable management and those side clips to release the side panel are useful. Loving the case. Not to mention the appealing looks. Air flow wise, I don't think it's that great. Also, fans less aren't toggleable, but the RPM are controllable on the case with the front knob.

Edit: sorry for double post, can't figure out how to reply to two in one post with tapatalk.

Edit 2: wow I just noticed that I didn't even quote the person I was responding to. Ooh well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





thestobe said:


> The Corsair 600T was a breeze to build with. Espicially considering it was my first build and I'm only 14, it was great. Great cable management and those side clips to release the side panel are useful. Loving the case. Not to mention the appealing looks. Air flow wise, I don't think it's that great. Also, fans less aren't toggleable, but the RPM are controllable on the case with the front knob.
> Edit: sorry for double post, can't figure out how to reply to two in one post with tapatalk.
> Edit 2: wow I just noticed that I didn't even quote the person I was responding to. Ooh well.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


 
  You're 14, and your profile pic is the forever alone face... you're young dude, don't even worry about that stuff (assuming you didn't put it as a joke).


----------



## tattare

This is a few weeks ago.  The file cabinet has been removed and the other tower is on the floor, also upgraded keyboard and mouse for the right pc since then.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *tattare* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a few weeks ago.  The file cabinet has been removed and the other tower is on the floor, also upgraded keyboard and mouse for the right pc since then.


 
  Someone buy this man a chair for Christmas! But seriously post the updated pics.


----------



## Qui audit

> > All I'm saying is if you are a audiophile, have heard a high end setup, and have money... you *definitely* would not be satisfied with a sound card. If you are, in my book you are an enthusiast but *not* an audiophile.


 
  This is what is wrong with Head-Fi sometimes. People seem to forget how subjective sound quality can be.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> I just bought a Leopold Otaku Cherry MX Brown Mechanical Keyboard and I *love it.* How do you like the Model M?


 

 I love it! Plenty of tactility, durable keycaps, and easy to find affordably. All I could really ask for would be NKRO.
   
  I can't say I'm nearly as fond of Cherry MX Browns, though, if only because the tactile bump is practically nonexistent to me, and I'm not fond of linear switches. MX Blues have the tactility, but their reset point is noticeably higher than their actuation point. MX Clears are what MX Browns should be to me, but they're not very common. Out of those, I have a DSI Modular Mac with Cherry MX Blues. Nice tenkeyless board, but they could use more durable keycaps whose texture doesn't wear down so fast.
   
  I also have a Dell AT101W with black ALPS (don't know if they're complicated or simplified), which feels interesting, but they screwed up the rollover matrix pretty badly. Can't run diagonally backwards in either direction when playing FPSs.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





thestobe said:


> My temps are reasonable, but I think I need to reseat the heatsink with some aftermarket thermal paste. Around 36 idle with 4.2GHz oc. Gpu wise, idle 32 pretty silent, then wow up to 60 c when gaming, and those fans sure do spin up. @ %70+ fan is loud.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


 

 Personally i wouldnt. Re-seating things and messing with them like such can cause more trouble than its worth. Considering thats your OC temps, i wouldnt, either buy an aftermarket heatsink, or your really just wasting time. Stock thermal paste these days is quite effective.


----------



## jtaylor991

.


----------



## buffalowings

ipod classic>lineout>ibasso t3d>(tf10, dba-02, hd25 1-ii, audio technica ad700, klipsch x10= gigabyte 990fx ud3, realtek 889


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





baird gow said:


> Why yes it is!  God these are *such* a good deal.


 

 One of the better modern receivers out there (although for the price, it can't quite match the Pioneer SX-1980. That thing is a monster!)


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote: 





qui audit said:


> This is what is wrong with Head-Fi sometimes. People seem to forget how subjective sound quality can be.


 
  Sound Quality is not subjective... What some people like is.
  By your logic your saying that if someone likes 192kbps over FLAC, that the sound quality of the 192 is better than the FLAC. That simply is not true. The *fact *is FLAC file *is* better quality, it's just that person may like 192 more, that is all.
 And if you like low quality more, I'd definitely call that not being an audiophile.


----------



## Tilpo

baird gow said:


> Sound Quality is not subjective... What some people like is.
> By your logic your saying that if someone likes 192kbps over FLAC, that the sound quality of the 192 is better than the FLAC. That simply is not true. The *fact *is FLAC file *is* better quality, it's just that person may like 192 more, that is all.
> And if you like low quality more, I'd definitely call that not being an audiophile.



I disagree, sound quality is subjective in my opinion. 
However there will factors that everybody, or at least the majority, will see as better. 

You can in a way compare it to cars: Everybody will agree that a Ferrari is better than a 15-year old Honda Accord. However it's hard to say whether a Ferrari is better than a similarly priced Lamborghini.
Similarly most people will agree that FLAC is better than MP3 V2. However everyone holds his own opinion_ how much_ better FLAC is. 

Sound signature is also important. If someone likes a big thumpy bass, then he might find that a bass heavy can has a higher sound quality than a high-end Grado. This despite the fact that apart from sound signature almost everything is better on the Grado. 

Therefore I think sound quality is a measure of how much you can enjoy a certain sound, rather than how impressive the specs are.


----------



## Qui audit

This isn't about what they like it's about, relative to them, if any actual sound quality can be distinguished between the two. You're mistaking the actual sound that the person hears with the detail that the source is capable of producing to somebody with perfect hearing. I agree the bitrate is very important and I do like my music to be lossless but ultimately the most important piece of equipment is your ears, if you can't hear anything better than a certain level then to you, that IS the ultimate in sound quality. If somebody cannot distinguish between 192 and FLAC  then it sounds just as good. Anyway, even if I accept your point, the person you accused of not being an audiophile may perfectly well 'like' to hear more but if they physically can't then why would they upgrade? If the definition of an audiophile is to want to hear the music in as high quality as possible and your ears put a ceiling on how high you can hear, then you are an audiophile by achieving that level.

 Regardless of all that, you don't need to go round the internet telling people what they are and are not based on something even more subjective: your opinion.


----------



## youngngray

Wow guys, I didn't realize this got moved to the sound science forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But really, MOAR pics pls!


----------



## Baird GoW

Sorry about that. Responding via PM's


----------



## Coolzo

Updated, with a slightly different configuration and new Yamaha HS50M monitors  albiet still no treatment (aside from books for the monitors and shelf for the tower), but it'll come soon...


----------



## Destroysall

My camera is nowhere near decent.  I should be getting a Canon 60D soon, as well as a practically new everything!  But I guess this could make for a good "before" pic.  I'm losing the speaker setup when I get a new desk.  I might just add something small like the A2 or a small bookshelf speaker set since I don't really use speakers now that I have headphones.
   
  Anyways, here it is.  My "temporary" setup.  I took more, but this is the only one that came out "great".


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Nice rig! But no optical drive?


 


 I have similarly massive systems, and have not used an optical drive in...4 years at least.
   
  My current main gaming rig is in a Mountain Mods Pinnacle 24 and both front bays are filled with fan controllers


----------



## Coolzo

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> My camera is nowhere near decent.  I should be getting a Canon 60D soon, as well as a practically new everything!  But I guess this could make for a good "before" pic.  I'm losing the speaker setup when I get a new desk.  I might just add something small like the A2 or a small bookshelf speaker set since I don't really use speakers now that I have headphones.
> 
> Anyways, here it is.  My "temporary" setup.  I took more, but this is the only one that came out "great".


 


  I would love to have a desk like that, hah, and the digital clock background is always cool too. Also, very well organized! You don't see cables everywhere, haha.


----------



## Destroysall

^Thanks.  I try to keep it organized no matter how it looks, heh.  I'm hoping I could start upgrading everything soon.  But first things first, need a camera.


----------



## ranakirti

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> You guys have too little stuff on your desks....my man cave (room)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 may i know where i can get the "Time Screensaver" ? Thanks


----------



## Deathdeisel

Is it driving anyone else crazy when people hang/place their headphones on say speakers or something flat, that puts pressure on the pads? Seems to me like it would unnessecarily put pressure on them, and flatten the pads to not your shape.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Is it driving anyone else crazy when people hang/place their headphones on say speakers or something flat, that puts pressure on the pads? Seems to me like it would unnessecarily put pressure on them, and flatten the pads to not your shape.


 


  I see where your coming from. But, while I'd rather hang mine, it doesn't matter much to me. And, it depends on the amount of pressure you put on the pads and for how long.


----------



## Squa7ch

Quote: 





ranakirti said:


> may i know where i can get the "Time Screensaver" ? Thanks


 

 http://9031.com/goodies/


----------



## DarknightDK

Well, here's mine.


----------



## Tilpo

darknightdk said:


> Well, here's mine.



Didn't know Audio-GD started selling computers.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Didn't know Audio-GD started selling computers.


 
  computer AUDIO rig tilpo not computer....


----------



## wberghofer

Here’s how my desk looks currently:
   

   
  Top: KRK Rokit 5 powered speakers. Middle: Apple iMac 27". Right: Schiit Valhalla headphone amplifier (top), Schiit Bifrost DAC with USB option.
   
  For audio playback I use iTunes 10.5.2 with BitPerfect 0.32, the iMac runs Mac OS X 10.7.2 Lion. Ripping to Apple Lossless is done for the most part with XLD and occasionally directly in iTunes.


----------



## OPrwtos

my "RIG"!


----------



## flurry

How are you guys liking your NFB 10s?


----------



## Tilpo

oprwtos said:


> my "RIG"!






You are forgiven because of your awesome rig, though. 
Pictures of the computers are very welcome here too. Otherwise it's imo better to post it in the Show us your Head-Fi station at it's current state. No old pictures please....
Having two of the same threads seems pointless to me.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





tilpo said:


>


 

  lol aw


----------



## driver 8

Leisure Setup
   
  Aesthetically appalling, but a pleasure to use.
   


   
  Specs:
   
  Bed/Chair: Tempurpedic Rhapsody with adjustable base (I forget what they call it)
  Case: Lian Li PC-P80N (The version without any lights.  It's also dead silent with the addition of some foam to the interior of the right-side panel I made*)
  Motherboard: ASUS P8Z68
  CPU: Intel i7 2600k (@stock speed, 3.4GHz, until I actually have a reason to overclock)
  CPU cooler: Corsair H80 - pumps water between a water block on the CPU and the heatsink/fans, which replaced the rear fan of my case.  *The pump was audible before I added that foam.
  RAM: 16GB - 4x4GB Corsair 1600MHz DDR3 (1333 effective unless I raise my FSB)
  Video: HIS iceQ (I think that was the name? It has a really nice heatsink) Radeon HD6970 2GB GDDR5 -> 20" Samsung SyncMaster 206bw 1680x1050, or sometimes my 40" Sharp Quatron via HDMI when I want to share something.
   
  Audio: Motherboard's coaxial -> Burson HA160D - 10ft Cardas -> Sennheiser HD650
   
  Storage: 120GB Kensington SSD, 500 something MB/s read, 480 something MB/s write, with Win7 Ultimate 64bit installed on it along with a couple of more demanding programs.
  500GB Seagate 7200RPM (can't remember the cache)
  1.5TB Western Digital 7200RPM 32MB cache
  Optical: Some ASUS DVD burner
   
  Peripheral Devices:
  Mouse: Microsoft wireless mouse with BlueTrack, which I find incredibly valuable for use in bed.
  Keyboard: Some Dell I got off Ebay 4 years ago.  It has 2 USB ports and a volume knob, which I used enjoy, but don't use too often now.
  Controllers: Wired 360 for most games
  Saturn USB pad for some
  Mic: Blue Snowflake
   
  Think that just about covers it.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Well, here's mine.


 

 Very clean and simple. Wouldn't it be better to put the stand and the Audez'e LCD-3 on the table instead of on top of the Audio-gd? Just my two cents.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

ohhhhh hows that going for you?  Is the NFB-10se good with the LCD-3?
  
  Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Well, here's mine.


----------



## Destroysall

Very nice!!  I must know what kind of desk is that?
  Quote: 





wberghofer said:


> Here’s how my desk looks currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Very nice!!  I must know what kind of desk is that?


 


  Same here. X2 on the desk. Quite beautiful, what is it and here can I get it?


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote:  





> Otherwise it's imo better to post it in the Show us your Head-Fi station at it's current state. No old pictures please....
> Having two of the same threads seems pointless to me.


 
  oh but i believe 1 is of computer rig the other is hifi rig


----------



## wberghofer

destroysall said:


> Very nice!!  I must know what kind of desk is that?


 
   
  It’s a standard (and very cheap) IKEA table with the dimensions of 120 x 80 cm. Between the long side of the desk and the wall two IKEA Billy bookshelves (width 80 and 40 cm) are placed, and the height of the shelf has been adjusted to match the desk’s height as good as possible.
   
  Glad to read that you like this furniture that much. I spend a lot of time working and of course listening to music at this desk, and every day I appreciate appearance and function of this simple but effective combination.
   
  Werner.


----------



## eclipes

nah thats looks way better, saves room and looks more clean and simple instead of spreading it all over the table.
  
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Very clean and simple. Wouldn't it be better to put the stand and the Audez'e LCD-3 on the table instead of on top of the Audio-gd? Just my two cents.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> nah thats looks way better, saves room and looks more clean and simple instead of spreading it all over the table.


 


  To each his own. Just a pet peeve of mine, but I don't like my headphones and headphone stands on top of my gear.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Very clean and simple. Wouldn't it be better to put the stand and the Audez'e LCD-3 on the table instead of on top of the Audio-gd? Just my two cents.


 


  Thanks. I run that set-up with a 21.5" iMac as the source (i.e. thru Bit Perfect). I do place the LCD-3s separately on the desk rather than on the 10SE as the unit gets quite warm after extended periods of listening. The photo is just for illustration purposes, it looked best that way. I will try taking some pics of my entire set-up sometime.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> ohhhhh hows that going for you?  Is the NFB-10se good with the LCD-3?


 


  I had received the 10SE 2 weeks ago and its still under the burn-in stage (audio-gd gear tends to take quite awhile to burn in). But I can tell you that the LCD-3s sound fantastic with the 10SE so far (sounding better by the day). I find the 10SE to be very neutral, detailed and responsive to system tweaks (i.e. usb cables, power cords etc). I was surprised to hear such an audible difference when I changed the stock usb cable to the Neo D+ S cable and also when I ran the unit through a power conditioner.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





darknightdk said:


> Thanks. I run that set-up with a 21.5" iMac as the source (i.e. thru Bit Perfect). I do place the LCD-3s separately on the desk rather than on the 10SE as the unit gets quite warm after extended periods of listening. The photo is just for illustration purposes, it looked best that way. I will try taking some pics of my entire set-up sometime.


 


  Ah. Yes, please take pictures of the entire setup. I'm quite interested in seeing what it looks like.


----------



## Wil

Missing from the picture is my Pop-Pulse DAC. Thinking of upgrading soon though!


----------



## eclipes

A5x or the A7x ? beautiful b/w photo.. let me know how it sounds..
  
  Quote: 





wil said:


> Missing from the picture is my Pop-Pulse DAC. Thinking of upgrading soon though!


----------



## crumpler

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> A5x or the A7x ? beautiful b/w photo.. let me know how it sounds..


 


  Pretty sure it says A3x on the speakers.


----------



## eclipes

haha sorry, forgot to zoom into the pictures..
  
  Quote: 





crumpler said:


> Pretty sure it says A3x on the speakers.


----------



## eclipes

Swans M200 MKIII  x  Yaqin CD3  x  NFB-12


----------



## Deathdeisel

Those speakers look all kinds of awesome.


----------



## arcinthesky

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> Swans M200 MKIII  x  Yaqin CD3  x  NFB-12


 

 Did you get those Swans in Toronto by any chance? If so, where? ^__^


----------



## darren700

Just picked up the Energy RC-10 Bookshelves, custom made the mounts myself. I gotta say, im amazed at the sound these little speakers put out for their size and cost (only $300 onsale at vanns)


----------



## eclipes

Nope, bought it from overpriced AudioInsider. The only official distributor for Canadians is Audio Insider, only they could guarantee warranty and repairs.
  
  Quote: 





arcinthesky said:


> Did you get those Swans in Toronto by any chance? If so, where? ^__^


 


  custom mounts looks clean and good. Love the setup.


  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> Just picked up the Energy RC-10 Bookshelves, custom made the mounts myself. I gotta say, im amazed at the sound these little speakers put out for their size and cost (only $300 onsale at vanns)


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





darren700 said:


> Just picked up the Energy RC-10 Bookshelves, custom made the mounts myself. I gotta say, im amazed at the sound these little speakers put out for their size and cost (only $300 onsale at vanns)


 
   
  Very impressive looking setup. Could do some serious gaming on that bad boy.


----------



## darren700

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Very impressive looking setup. Could do some serious gaming on that bad boy.


 


  Oh yea, BF3 Ultra is amazing with 3 screens.. once youve gamed on 3 screens you simply cannot go back to one. ( Overclocked Crossfired 6970's are pushing the displays)


----------



## mtkversion




----------



## eclipes

love the poster, is it one whole piece or DIY work of multiple portions?

  
  Quote: 





mtkversion said:


>


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> love the poster, is it one whole piece or DIY work of multiple portions?


 
   
  It's a Rasterbation of 25 sheets of 8.5x11 paper.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


>


 
   
  Very nice poster, nice recushed Grado's, and may I ask, what headphones are sitting next to your MacBook?


----------



## sonitus mirus

I use this setup with a TV, PC, and my Squeezebox Touch, all connected with Toslink optical using a big switch to select between them all.  Too lazy to take a new photo, so I am just using the same photo I recently shot with my phone for my avatar.
   
  Source (TV, PC, Squeezebox) => NuForce Icon HDP as DAC with LPS-1 power supply => Schiit Asgard amp => Denon D5000
   

   
  I'm estimating about 2W of potential input power to the 25Ω Denon's from the Schiit depending on the current level of the 2.6 Vrms output of the Icon HDP.  With a max rating of 1.8 watts input for these headphones, I should have plenty of headroom available to permanently destroy my hearing if I get careless.  (if you are familiar with the equipment, you may be able to see in the photo that I don't really go blasting my music at deafening levels)


----------



## eclipes

oh nice free program, might do something similar too. Thanks for the inspiration.
  
  Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> It's a Rasterbation of 25 sheets of 8.5x11 paper.


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Very nice poster, nice recushed Grado's, and may I ask, what headphones are sitting next to your MacBook?


 


  Thank you, those are the Sony V6.


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> oh nice free program, might do something similar too. Thanks for the inspiration.


 

 Enjoy, it's a fun little program to mess around with.


----------



## Syan25

What speakers are those?
  
  Quote: 





eclipes said:


> love the poster, is it one whole piece or DIY work of multiple portions?


----------



## eclipes

Swans M200 MKIII
  
  Quote: 





syan25 said:


> What speakers are those?


----------



## Cotton

Here is my gamer/folder:

   
  ...and when in media mode:

   
   
   
   
   
  System specifications:
  http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3315867


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





sonitus mirus said:


> I use this setup with a TV, PC, and my Squeezebox Touch, all connected with Toslink optical using a big switch to select between them all.  Too lazy to take a new photo, so I am just using the same photo I recently shot with my phone for my avatar.
> 
> Source (TV, PC, Squeezebox) => NuForce Icon HDP as DAC with LPS-1 power supply => Schiit Asgard amp => Denon D5000
> 
> ...


 


  I have to ask, why do you put the Asgard on it's side like that? Aren't you afraid of it tipping over and such?


----------



## foshow

A small update which I had a while already.. Audioengine A2's for my limited space. Merry Christmas everyone and have a good holiday season.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I have to ask, why do you put the Asgard on it's side like that? Aren't you afraid of it tipping over and such?


 


  It seems to be stable the way it's positioned and the owner's manual strongly recommended this orientation to optimize the cooling.  It also takes up less desk space.
   
  Take a look at the owner's manual FAQ section online at Schiit.  
   
  I do have to hold it with one hand when turning it on or off,  but I have not had any problems with it tipping over.  I have the rubber stick-on feet attached to help keep it stable.


----------



## Amwo

Picture was a little yellow (gotta buy some new lamps for my room), so I turned it black and white.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





foshow said:


> A small update which I had a while already.. Audioengine A2's for my limited space. Merry Christmas everyone and have a good holiday season.


 

  
   
  For a second that didn't look at all like an HD650 and was pondering over what it could possibly be. Then I noticed you had stretched the headphone to the max and that's why it looked so different.


----------



## Fjallgeirr

Quote: 





keph said:


> Swans M50W & Edifier S730D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  FREAKING *EDIFIER S730D*!!! SSSSSSSSSSICK ! xD


----------



## Wil

Updated rig - Eastern Electric Minimax DAC, most probably gonna get a M2tech hiface EVO next.


----------



## jtaylor991

Nice Adams there, and is that a Darkvoice 337 I spy next to those?
  
  Quote: 





wil said:


> Updated rig - Eastern Electric Minimax DAC, most probably gonna get a M2tech hiface EVO next.


----------



## DarknightDK

Quote: 





wil said:


>


 

 Excellent pic! Can totally feel that mood from the pic.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





wil said:


> Eastern Electric Minimax DAC,


 


  Great picture. I really dig it. On a bit of a side note, I like how you didn't bother mentioning the headphone or amp names.


----------



## Wil

jtaylor, you do have rather sharp eyes! it is indeed one.
   
  Thank you Darknight 
   
  J.pocalyse, i didn't mention them cos i i think i did earlier on but i reckon people here are quite familiar with them anyway!
   
  Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## jtaylor991

What cans do you use the DV337 with? I just sold mine after I got an Audio-gd Compass that has a lot better synergy with the Senn HD650s. Synergy seems to be very improtant with these headphones. The DV wasn't bad though, just didn't love the SS, especially with tubes. I never even rolled tubes except for replacing some not available for purchase anymore tubes that I couldn't find anywhere with some cheaper ones to try to preserve them. Now I feel ignorant saying I don't like tubes after hearing one set with one amp but they were outperformed (with my 650s) by a <$300USD DAC AND AMP combo that is solid state. I'd be willing to try one again, but for now, I know my gut was right telling me that I'd like SS better for some reason. Plus, knowing that there's tube distortion dampened my peace of mind. Maybe I'll find my amp and tubes that have a perfectly clear and very detailed someday though, as I do like the look of tubes 
  
  Quote: 





wil said:


> jtaylor, you do have rather sharp eyes! it is indeed one.
> 
> Thank you Darknight
> 
> ...


----------



## Wil

jtaylor, i want to try the LCD2 with them. The Grado RS-1 (vintage model with brown leather head band and buttons) sounded great with them but unfortunately one of the drivers blew. I've sent it back to Grado but hopefully the sound doesn't change much with the new drivers!
   
  I've always been a tube guy (2a3s being my fave - for speakers).
   
  Tube distortion is what you want! Harmonic distrotion by tubes is what gives the music that _joie de vivre_! (This is coming from a tube guy of course).
   
  But as you mentioned, it's often about matching as well. I've heard tube gear sound horrible with the wrong equipment and vice versa.
   
  I am however, entirely happy with my Lyr + HE5 (Original version) / LCD2 rev 2...(The Lyr / HE5 is particuarlly awesome for live jazz recordings - Not so much for pop/rock but it sounds fantastic with Jazz).
   
  Perhaps you can give the Lyr a drive seeing how it doesn't sound particuarly tube-y. But i have a feeling the power would be overkill for your 650s..


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





wil said:


> (The Lyr / HE5 is particuarlly awesome for live jazz recordings - Not so much for pop/rock but it sounds fantastic with Jazz).


 


  Take that back! Repent of that statement right now The Lyr + HE-5 combo is the best combo for rock/metal that I've heard to date.


----------



## Destroysall

Really?  Hmmm....interesting.
  
  Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Take that back! Repent of that statement right now The Lyr + HE-5 combo is the best combo for rock/metal that I've heard to date.


----------



## jtaylor991

Yeah it would be but I want to make my next headphones some kind of ortho like a Thunderpants, HE-400/500, or maybe even an LCD2 someday!
  
  Quote: 





wil said:


> jtaylor, i want to try the LCD2 with them. The Grado RS-1 (vintage model with brown leather head band and buttons) sounded great with them but unfortunately one of the drivers blew. I've sent it back to Grado but hopefully the sound doesn't change much with the new drivers!
> 
> I've always been a tube guy (2a3s being my fave - for speakers).
> 
> ...


----------



## klarcds92

Though I would throw mine up here:   B&W 805 with a Proceed PAV and Adcom GFA-545 II,   and Audeze LCD-2 through Schiit Asgard.   Sources are the Alesis io26 on my desk, and a Proceed PMDT out of sight.
​


----------



## dfkt




----------



## Nixon

Pinky Pie, a much needed part of any audiophiles rig


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, Pinkie Pie sounds much better than this.


----------



## Qui audit

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 


  An interesting picture, how does the pony enhance the rest of your setup? Is there a good synergy?


----------



## cYbernation

Listening to music from a fascist who went to prison for murder paired with a pink pony, now I have seen everything.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





cybernation said:


> Listening to music from a fascist who went to prison for murder paired with a pink pony, now I have seen everything.


 


  lol, you have a problem with that? just the pony part*
   
  this guy is kinda a ass
http://thequietus.com/articles/04020-burzum-unbound-varg-vikernes-speaks-to-the-quietus


----------



## dfkt

Heh, you checked the date of that "interview", right?


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Heh, you checked the date of that "interview", right?


 


   
  @_@... ugh, this april fools stuff and its not even april!


----------



## leeperry

dfkt said:


> much better than this.


 

 Patrick82 is unstoppable


----------



## mtkversion

Is Patrick82 the crazy European who went wild with the ERS paper 5-6 years ago?


----------



## dfkt

Yep.


----------



## voon

What! I thought I've seen it all after the PMR original Transformator ..... but this is also quite astounding.... Given, that the PMR OT was sold, and not thought a joke. I'm unsure, if this website here is a parody or an experiment to see how far audio gagaists go?


----------



## 185717

Excuse the camera on my 5800 but it was the only camera i had at home...


----------



## 3X0




----------



## J.Pocalypse

^Great looking hardware you got there. I may tidy up those wires a bit though..


----------



## Aynjell




----------



## 185717

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> ^Great looking hardware you got there. I may tidy up those wires a bit though..


 


  you talkin to me?


----------



## NuckinFutz

Quote: 





sunbakedemokid said:


> you talkin to me?


 

 I would think so, it could do with a tidy up mate....will help your airflow!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





sunbakedemokid said:


> you talkin to me?


 


  Nah. 3X0.


----------



## ctb6970

New to the game, so here is my first full setup:
  Pictured:
  -Macbook with a 27" TV used as a second monitor
  -1.5TB external harddrive (putting all my FLAC/ALAC audio on here)
  -Senn HD280 Pro (First over-ear headphones, I use them mostly at work/travel)
  -Senn HD600 (Just purchased! theyre awesome)
  -FiiO e10 (Current desktop, will be changing moving it to work)
  -On the way: Little Dot mkiii, just ordered today!
   
  Don't mind my crappy speakers, I don't really use them save for movies, the TV isn't very loud.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ctb6970 said:


> New to the game, so here is my first full setup:
> Pictured:
> -Macbook with a 27" TV used as a second monitor
> -1.5TB external harddrive (putting all my FLAC/ALAC audio on here)
> ...


 

 Glad to see the HD600's still going strong. Definitely one of my favorite full size cans, along with the HD580 (the poor man's HD600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## 185717

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> I would think so, it could do with a tidy up mate....will help your airflow!


 

 Psh... it's negligible imo as i'm using Noctua P12 with low noise adapters as intake fans :S And the 1200 has really dismal cable management so yeah. Haha mate, i'm under aged so i can't drink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Nah. 3X0.


 

 ok lol


----------



## adamlau

Still cleaning up the cabling...As it currently stands, no signal, or power cables touch the floor, run in parallel, or cross at any point... 
ARTIst 5 and Sound Anchors both sit atop Big Fat Dots...Primacoustic London 8 and two RealTraps MiniTraps incoming for bass and reflection control...
Watercooled box is dead silent when the Lamptron FC-8 is dialed down...Also need to either spike the SurgeX XS 10 off the floor, or simply mount it on the wall..
  Will realign the stands forward (corners in line with the video monitor) to further reduce desk reflections once the video monitor hood arrives...
  Probably moving to an LCD stand + small mixing table with monitors to each side on floorstands using R platforms...


----------



## mathewst

3930k-4Ghz, corsair h100, msi x79-gd65, silverstone strider 1500w psu
  acer hn274h
  32gb 1600mhz quad channel ram
  2x gtx590 quad sli
  ocz vertex 3 max iiops
  asus xonar xense (senn pc350), akg k240 studio
  plextor bluray writer


----------



## mathewst




----------



## mathewst

jesus 20 posts of nothing last time well hopefully


----------



## adamlau

Looking good there, mathewst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Count me in as a fan ...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Still cleaning up the cabling...As it currently stands, no signal, or power cables touch the floor, run in parallel, or cross at any point...
> ARTIst 5 and Sound Anchors both sit atop Big Fat Dots...Primacoustic London 8 and two RealTraps MiniTraps incoming for bass and reflection control...
> Will realign the stands forward (corners in line with the video monitor) to further reduce desk reflections once the video monitor hood arrives...
> I really do need to either refinish the desk, or go with an LCD stand + small mixing table w/ monitors to each side on floorstands...
> ...


 
   
  I want to try your keyboard so bad.


----------



## adamlau

Used to have the variable gram version, but now have the 55g membrane installed. I have Unicomp (buckling spring) and FILCO (Cherry MX Brown & Blue) boards as well, but nothing compares (IMO) to the smooth travel and positive feedback of Topre switches...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Still cleaning up the cabling..


 


  Very nice! I'm really diggin' those speaker stands.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Still cleaning up the cabling...As it currently stands, no signal, or power cables touch the floor, run in parallel, or cross at any point...
> ARTIst 5 and Sound Anchors both sit atop Big Fat Dots...Primacoustic London 8 and two RealTraps MiniTraps incoming for bass and reflection control...
> Watercooled box is dead silent when the Lamptron FC-8 is dialed down...Also need to either spike the SurgeX XS 10 off the floor, or simply mount it on the wall..
> Will realign the stands forward (corners in line with the video monitor) to further reduce desk reflections once the video monitor hood arrives...
> Probably moving to an LCD stand + small mixing table with monitors to each side on floorstands using R platforms...


 

 Nice! I love my ARTist 5's... how do you like the Sound Anchor stands?


----------



## kellybundy110




----------



## Migou67

Here my computer rig with some audio gears for playing music, I have another HiFi computer (media center) in my salon, with time I will post a picture also ...


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> ^Great looking hardware you got there. I may tidy up those wires a bit though..


 


  Yeah, it's just a little hard managing two desktop wireups at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (the MacBook Air also has a Thunderbolt cable going to the TV with a wireless receiver for a solar keyboard and another wireless receiver for the G700; the G700 operates wired-only for the windows machine).
   
  I had more success within the machine itself despite the massive parts it's housing:

  (6990, 2500K @ 4.5GHz w/ NH-D14)


----------



## Migou67

Here my HiFi setup in my lounge : Asus PC -> DAC D1 tube out -> Amp Pioneer in direct mode -> Jamo, DAC D1 SS out -> tube amp A1 -> HD-650, PS3 SPDIF out -> D1 -> ... This is my enthusiastic music rig


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> I had more success within the machine itself despite the massive parts it's housing:
> 
> (6990, 2500K @ 4.5GHz w/ NH-D14)


 

 I like how the Noctua is actually touching the case fan. Looks like it's actually deforming it slightly.


----------



## Coolzo

Quote: 





migou67 said:


> Here my HiFi setup in my lounge : Asus PC -> DAC D1 tube out -> Amp Pioneer in direct mode -> Jamo, DAC D1 SS out -> tube amp A1 -> HD-650, PS3 SPDIF out -> D1 -> ... This is my enthusiastic music rig


 


  That is utterly gorgeous!


----------



## 185717

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> (6990, 2500K @ 4.5GHz w/ NH-D14)


 
   
  Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though that hot gpu is in a rather tight spot...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys quick question regarding computers. I currently have my computer and all of its accessories(printer, speakers, router, scanner, fiio, shredder and one or two other things) all running one one outlet. Of course this outlet is going to a 8 plug surge protector/power strip, which has most of the big things on it, however it does also have another 6 plug power strip plugged into it, and all of its slots are full as well. 
  My question is: Am i overloading this outlet? If so whats the max i should be putting on it? 
   
  I intend to soon enough buy two power strips/surge protectors to route all of my electronics more neatly than they are currently(on my current setup all of my plugs are full, so i need more), so i figure while im at it ill knock out a few birds if nessecary. 
   
  On a related note, i do have another power cable thats not even routed to an outlet that was going to be used for a hottub(we decided to put a computer here instead), if i wanted to, if i was overloading that one outlet(or if i just wanted to for ****s and giggles), could i possibly turn that extra wire set into another outlet to plug crap into? 
   
   
  Sorry i know its not the right thread, but i figured its close enough, and ill make up for it later by taking pics of my rig area. Thanks for any and all help. 
   
  And if you need to know what specs my computer are for calculating voltage im using: 
  750W power supply
  580GTX w/ i5 2500k, both at stock clocks, no need for OC for me.


----------



## Migou67

Many thanks  I not have the more expensive rig, I'm far away of a audiophile rig, but for a enthusiast amateur I'm very happy with the sound I'm getting with this gears, thanks to Head-fi !
   
  Quote: 





coolzo said:


> That is utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Draygonn

deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys quick question regarding computers. I currently have my computer and all of its accessories(printer, speakers, router, scanner, fiio, shredder and one or two other things) all running one one outlet. Of course this outlet is going to a 8 plug surge protector/power strip, which has most of the big things on it, however it does also have another 6 plug power strip plugged into it, and all of its slots are full as well.
> My question is: Am i overloading this outlet?




You should be fine. I'm running a lot more off a single outlet with no problems (2 GTX480s, OC'ed i7 950, 2 monitors, 16 fans, plus my audio rig). While benchmarking I can pull 1000 watts from the wall. 



@3XO, I like the white. How are the temps?


----------



## adamlau

8 out of 10 as a desktop solution. About 10.8 lbs per fully assembled (filled) stand. Lose 1 point for not being as dense as I had envisioned (1/2 inch base plate would have been preferred). May decide to upgrade to the more rigid R platform plates in the near future. Lose 1/2 point for the rubber feet that they ship with as I found them absolutely inadequate for either coupling, or decoupling purposes. Lose 1/4 point for the useless sorbothane dots and lose 1/4 point for not supplying a teflon washer for the stem-to-platform through bolt. Tip: Loctite 242/271 comes in handy in keeping everything in place after torquing all the bolts down to 40-50 in-lbs.  
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> ...how do you like the Sound Anchor stands?


----------



## Migou67

@Deathdeisel I asking me many time the same questions for my home studio  To much devices in one outlet also, but I don't have another choice and by chance I don't have many hiss. I think the outlet is protected in your home and 750W power supply is only a maximal capacity, your are not using it at 100% all the time, only when gaming you can reach ~400W with your GTX and CPU running at full speed. But if you had the chance to have multiple sources is better of course.


----------



## adamlau

*@Deathdeisel:* Assuming you are using off-the-shelf, store-purchased power distribution strips in a non-daisy chained fashion, you should be fine. Somewhat of a loaded question as we have no idea as to how your home is wired. If the receptacles are installed as part of a single circuit run, it does not matter if you use one receptacle, or ten as the total load capacity would be determined by your breaker amperage rating. Now if you have receptacles within a usable proximity that happen to be part of separate circuits, then by all means try to keep your digital and analog components apart. Removing unused components which may be backfeeding into the line is also good practice. You could also remove a few unused receptacles within the circuit and replace them in kind within retrofit quad gang boxes at desired locations.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





ocswing said:


> I like how the Noctua is actually touching the case fan. Looks like it's actually deforming it slightly.


 
  Yup, the 80mm is bending slightly. I actually had to shoehorn that fan bracket in, and the only reason keeping the fan was even possible was thanks to Nexus's super-rubbery fan mounts. If you notice the top right corner's rubber mount is stretching quite a bit. It definitely wouldn't have been possible with screws and maybe not even with Noctua's rubber mounts, which are firmer.
  Quote: 





sunbakedemokid said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, the bottom 120mm fan bracket isn't actually secured properly thanks to the GPU. There's two screws that secure into the obverse side of the case that I couldn't put in because the 6990 pushes the bracket out of alignment.
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> @3XO, I like the white. How are the temps?


 
  Thanks, I actually got the case and the PSU (CoolerMaster Silent Pro 850W) with 2 Nexus 120mms, 1 Nexus 80mm, and 1 Noctua 120mm used for about $140 shipped from eBay. If I were buying myself I would've gone with the Titanium color, but the silver/white matches well with my MBA and pretty well with my Stradas.
   
  Ambient is about 32'C and the 2500K matches that at idle, and loads at 62'C for the hottest core (4.5GHz, 1.300v). GPUs idle at 46 and 49'C, and load at 82 and 86'C.


----------



## jtaylor991

tl;dr If it's working for you and there's no signs of anything that might happen, then you are likely fine. If you are worried though (as something could happen down the line with no changes made), get a UPS with a battery (this is what I have: http://www.amazon.com/APC-BE550G-Back-UPS-Outlet-550VA/dp/B0019804U8) and you should be just fine.
   
  So you have a full power strip plugged into another full power strip plugged into a regular single outlet (full=all slots have something plugged in to them)? That sounds like a lot but if it's working and those are in fact surge protectors that work (I never thought a power strip would be strong enough to handle a surge but they advertise it as so, so who knows until it happens. My mom's printer fuse got killed from a surge protector power strip surging I think, maybe it wasn't a surge protector one idk) then just keep doing what you're doing until something does go wrong or there's signs. I have an APC UPS out of one outlet with my computer, monitor, computer speakers (not much, just $20 altec lansings, not monitors), lamp and a couple of external hard drives plugged in and it works fine. I think I would feel comfortable plugging power strips into this thing because if the outlet surges then it would just switch to battery power, thus no damage done.
   
  tl;dr If you're kinda worried, just get a UPS and you should be fine.
  
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys quick question regarding computers. I currently have my computer and all of its accessories(printer, speakers, router, scanner, fiio, shredder and one or two other things) all running one one outlet. Of course this outlet is going to a 8 plug surge protector/power strip, which has most of the big things on it, however it does also have another 6 plug power strip plugged into it, and all of its slots are full as well.
> My question is: Am i overloading this outlet? If so whats the max i should be putting on it?
> 
> I intend to soon enough buy two power strips/surge protectors to route all of my electronics more neatly than they are currently(on my current setup all of my plugs are full, so i need more), so i figure while im at it ill knock out a few birds if nessecary.
> ...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Here is what im talking about, that thick grey cord is going to that 6 outlet strip, from the bigger 8 plug. Still not overloading? And the white box in case anyones wondering is for powerline networking. 
   
  Also if you look closely two bricks down from the outlet, you can see the cable poking through the grout, im wondering if it would be possible to make that into an outlet, or would i have to consult the home builder for that? 
   
  And yes i know its a mess, i used to have this so neat there was only 3 wires showing that were all ziptied, but my brother decided to undo it all. -_-


----------



## voodoohao

Hi, here's some pictures of my setup )


----------



## wullymc

Hey Voodoo,
   
  How do you like your DacPort.  Is it all that it is cracked up to be?
   
  It got pretty good reviews from Stereophile and CNET.


----------



## voodoohao

Hi mine is actually the Dacport LX, which is only the dac portion without the amp. I would say it's a surprisingly good piece of kit that holds its own against desktop DACs in its price range. It's sound signature is pretty likable to me, clear and dynamic, doesn't add any frills or colouration to the music. Good if you prefer a small form factor or don't want the hassle of too many cables, as it is powered via usb. However this is just early impressions as I've only been listening to it for a few days  But so far so good


----------



## wullymc

Perfect....thanks for the reply!
   
  I was recommended the DACport but I am still searching.  I don't need that portable a dac/amp setup.  I would rather have a desktop system.


----------



## voodoohao

Imo a desktop system might provide better value for money, especially in terms of connectivity and features. Would recommend you go for a desktop DAC if you will be only staying in one place to listen to your music (i.e your computer )


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## aroldan

^ How do you like the WA2 vs the Crack?


----------



## jtaylor991

Beautiful, but I think your next upgrade ought to be to that old (looking) beige sub (or speaker?) lol
   
  But yeah that looks awesome aesthetically and I bet it sounds great too!
  
  Quote: 





draygonn said:


>


----------



## Draygonn

aroldan said:


> ^ How do you like the WA2 vs the Crack?


I'll compare them when I finish the speedball upgrade later this week. The HD800s had a noticeable hiss with the basic crack so I haven't A/B'ed them. 



jtaylor991 said:


> Beautiful, but I think your next upgrade ought to be to that old (looking) beige sub (or speaker?) lol



Thanks, that's a 15 year old pos 2.1 I use for TV. I'll put it on the list for replacement.


----------



## seslwr

Classic!  Most people here spend several hundred (or thousands) of dollars on gear, but not many invest in larger desks.


----------



## LilBuck

Anyone else seen that this head fi rig is on the Reddit frontpage?

  
  Quote: 





ijoy said:


> A small update to the setup, got rid of a monitor hid the keyboard's cable and got a new mic.


----------



## anetode

Bose and TP, nice


----------



## Squa7ch

funny, I was browsing Reddit on my phone during break at work and seen that rig, notice the toilet paper holder xD


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 

 oh my god.


----------



## 3X0

Sidegraded from the 6990:
   

   
  Not sure how I feel about it, but mATX SFF = ugh.


----------



## Destroysall

Not as impressive as everyone's else on here, but I wanted to do a pic update as the last one I took was terrible.  I apologize for quality.
   

   
  Still a lot more updates to come..I'm planning on a new (Ikea) desk, an office chair (by this weekend), a Woo Audio Single or Dual stand, an HD 598, along with the JDS Labs Cmoy.  Also planning on a new modem as this one is old.  The speaker system will be going to my cousin as I plan on grabbing either studio monitors, bookshelves, or either some Swans or Audioengine A2s.  Plus I am in desperate need of new monitor.  This one is nice, just too small for me.


----------



## Coolzo

Quote: 





destroysall said:


>


 


  Hey foo, you better be taking care of my E10 or I KEEL U!


----------



## Destroysall




----------



## aj-kun

deleted coz realised i replyed to a 2 year old post


----------



## Draygonn

3x0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about it, but mATX SFF = ugh.




I've heard that's a tough case to squeeze a heavy gaming rig into.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I've heard that's a tough case to squeeze a heavy gaming rig into.


 


  It's not so much the case as the NH-D14. The D14 makes it incredibly tough to remove any video card that has a backplate. The easiest way to remove a card would be to to remove the D14's 140mm to access the PCI-E release mechanism, but that's not even possible with the card in the way. Getting the 6990 out was an absolute nightmare..


----------



## Draygonn

3x0 said:


> It's not so much the case as the NH-D14. The D14 makes it incredibly tough to remove any video card that has a backplate. The easiest way to remove a card would be to to remove the D14's 140mm to access the PCI-E release mechanism, but that's not even possible with the card in the way. Getting the 6990 out was an absolute nightmare..




Some designers don't make any sense.


----------



## ctb6970

I reorganized a bit and added the Little dot. I love the look of a minimalist desk. I've been able to hide most of the cords. Unfortunately I don't have my Nikon at school, and my iphone camera isn't working, so my ipad will do (Apple Overload!!)



   
  I want to get a pair of matching screens in the future, as well as a nice entry-level set of bookshelf speakers.
   
  Oh and I will also hopefully have a set of sr80i's on a similar headphone stand here within a month.


----------



## Destroysall

Just a few questions:  What type of headphone stand is that?  I remember seeing a bananna stand at Wal-Mart a few months back that looked just like your headphone stand.  Lol.  My other question is how does the HD 280 sound with the Little Dot?
   
  Anyways, very nice setup indeed.  Very clean and simple.
  Quote: 





ctb6970 said:


> I reorganized a bit and added the Little dot. I love the look of a minimalist desk. I've been able to hide most of the cords. Unfortunately I don't have my Nikon at school, and my iphone camera isn't working, so my ipad will do (Apple Overload!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slidesear

(M-Audio CX5's and Velodyne VX10 are powered by an Asus Xonar STX)

  (Desktop and sub woofer are behind my desk)

  (Looks cleaner when not looking under the desk)


----------



## germanium

This is my computer sound setup.
   
  The computer is a self built unit with Core i7 920 processor stock clock but undervolted from 1.2 volts down to 1.0 volts. Huge reduction of heat & noise. I'm running with 24 GB ram, 2 Intel 80GB SSD drives in hardware RAID 0 plus 2 1TB drive also in software based RAID 0. Nvidia 550TI video card, modded Asus Essense STX audio card  driving modded M-Audio BX5 speaker with Modded Tannoy TS10 sub augmenting the BX5 in the bass below 50Hz. The case is a Cooler Master full tower case with 2 200mm fans plus 1 120mm fan all running at the slowest speed possable. Even with hard benchmarking of this system the fans hardly ever speed up audibly.
   
  All mods done to all audio amps include D.C. coupling & removal of subsonic filters in speakers as well as bypassing ther power supply caps with large value noninductive wound metalized film caps (Mylar).
   
  I might add that this is a very transperant system that sounds nothing like the way they did stock (not very transperant at all due mostly to the speaker amps).
   
  Did anouther mod to the Sub to lower the minimum crossover frequency to 25Hz. This allows me to use the crossover somwhat as an EQ in order to extend the low frequency response to a very usable 16 HZ. By setting it to 25Hz & turning up the vulume on the sub to where it blends with the satelites I get a good blend where it does not muddy the sound of the satelites & I get really extended bass in the proccess. By crossing over below the resonance of the subwoofer the response is still pretty flat on the sub up to about 40Hz as the sub is more efficient as it comes up to the resonance frequency.


----------



## Vicca Tito

Just some update of my desktop activities:
   
  Apple iMac ->
  Musical Fidelity V-DAC/Squeezebox classic ->
  Rega DAC ->
  Burson Audio HA-160 ->
  Beyerdynamic DT-880 (600 Ohms)
   
  Also shown are:
   
  Wireworld USB cable (ultraviolet)
  VdH Optocoupler
  Ixos coaxial cable
  and by far the most expensive (more than a DAC)
  Gryphon Guideline mkII red interconnect


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





slidesear said:


> (M-Audio CX5's and Velodyne VX10 are powered by an Asus Xonar STX)
> 
> (Desktop and sub woofer are behind my desk)
> 
> (Looks cleaner when not looking under the desk)


 


  I like that desk, what type is that? Is it from IKEA?


----------



## ctb6970

Destroys all- nailed it. It's that same banana stand, I hammered the hook straight and sprayed it black. 
   
  Also,I've not actually used the 280son the LD because they are always at work. If I give them a shot I'll let you know.


----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





therh said:


> I like that desk, what type is that? Is it from IKEA?


 


Here it is...


----------



## TheRH

I like it, I have been thinking about getting the one but have not seen it in person, curious, where did you get the keyboard tray?


----------



## loveha

Please ignore the crappy gaming headset. That headset learned to fly and Mach speeds into a wall. Since taking this picture I have moved onto Grado SR325is and AKG K702. Already had the Klipsch Speakers.
  Basically I ran out of stuff to do to my computer and needed a new hobby.
   
   

   

   
   
  Full details of everything you see and don't see. http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=25709
   
  Furniture and Living conditions brought to you by the United States Marine Corps. Don't you love metal and concrete?


----------



## slidesear

I was lucky enough to get it from work when they were throwing a lot of stuff away. But if you want you can search ebay for Humanscale Keyboard tray (G2 I believe it fits this desk perfectly. Might even look better with the dark version of the desk.


----------



## Doppler

Quote: 





garetjax1 said:


> - Case Labs TH-10
> - eVGA SR-2 w/ Dual Xeon x5690
> - 2 x Corsair 1250AX
> - 48 gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> ...


 

 Wow. Intense computer, Maiden Poster and Maiden avatar. **** Yeah!


----------



## jtaylor991

If you want pics of my computer too, I'll upload them, but I've spent the last few hours perfecting these shots of my headphone setup that includes the laptop I am typing this on as a source.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> If you want pics of my computer too, I'll upload them, but I've spent the last few hours perfecting these shots of my headphone setup that includes the laptop I am typing this on as a source.


 


  nice banana stand.. I actually got the same stand from my girlfriends kitchen the other day. it's holding my magnums now


----------



## chrislangley4253

PC>gamma 2>Objective 2

   
  V4 Magnums

  Fish friend
z`


----------



## jtaylor991

Does yours sit flat? Mine tilts a bit when I touch it, like half a centimeter or maybe 1cm
  
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> nice banana stand.. I actually got the same stand from my girlfriends kitchen the other day. it's holding my magnums now


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





slidesear said:


> (M-Audio CX5's and Velodyne VX10 are powered by an Asus Xonar STX)
> 
> (Desktop and sub woofer are behind my desk)
> 
> (Looks cleaner when not looking under the desk)


 

 How do you like your CX5s?


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Does yours sit flat? Mine tilts a bit when I touch it, like half a centimeter or maybe 1cm


 
  I put some rubber feet on it.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


>


 


  What is the brand of your desk? It looks amazing.


----------



## jtaylor991

Good idea!
  
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I put some rubber feet on it.


----------



## sdfx

I really like the foamy looking stand  you have for the CX5 slide.
   
  Where could I grab those?


----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





tmars78 said:


> How do you like your CX5s?


 

  
  I was listening to some Rodrigo and Grabriela and was amazed at how real the guitars sounded. I have then set to a 80Hz cutoff, I haven't tried them alone since I have had a sub woofer since the start. They are a very good upgrade from my Klipsch Promedia 2.1's. Got them at Guitar Center who price matched them at 129.99 each from Sweetwater.


----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





sdfx said:


> I really like the foamy looking stand  you have for the CX5 slide.
> 
> Where could I grab those?


 

 I got them at Guitar Center for 29.99 which was a surprise since I was expecting to pay MSRP for them... They are called Auralex MoPad Monitor Isolators.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Fish friend


 
   
  Nice water cooling solution for your PC.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> What is the brand of your desk? It looks amazing.


 


   
  I don't know
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Nice water cooling solution for your PC.


 

 hehe


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Nice water cooling solution for your PC.


 

 It would indeed be awesome if someone actually did it but its enormously impractical
   
  You'd probably need a heat exchanger since most water blocks are made out metals which are toxic to fish.  They don't like copper ions or anti corrosion additives.  You'd also need a way to regulate the temperature as well since a PC's heat output is so variable.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> It would indeed be awesome if someone actually did it but its enormously impractical
> 
> You'd probably need a heat exchanger since most water blocks are made out metals which are toxic to fish.  They don't like copper ions or anti corrosion additives.  You'd also need a way to regulate the temperature as well since a PC's heat output is so variable.


 

 uh...


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> uh...


 

 You never though it would be interesting to do _something _with the heat that a water cooling system would pump out of a stacked PC?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> You never though it would be interesting to do _something _with the heat that a water cooling system would pump out of a stacked PC?


 

 okay, maybe you missed it.
   
  1st post - fishtank picture
  2nd post - nice water cooling  (the winky face is critical)
  your post - describing the imprcaticalities of actually building an actual fishtank water cooling system.
   
  I feel that was kind of an excessive response to a post with a ""
   
  But then again, this is an even more excessive post, so carry on


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> 2nd post - nice water cooling  (the winky face is critical)


 

 Maybe _I_ should have added on because I think over analyzing stuff is hilarious.


----------



## slidesear

Cleaned up a bit...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

@slidesear, Very nice set up you have there. I like it.


----------



## Destroysall

@slidesear, I love it!  I must ask, what monitor do you use and also what monitor stand is that?


----------



## slidesear

Thanks guys!
  
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> @slidesear, I love it!  I must ask, what monitor do you use and also what monitor stand is that?


 

 It is a Humanscale M7


----------



## PrestigeWW




----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





prestigeww said:


>


 
   
  Awesome work space! Are you mouseless?


----------



## PrestigeWW

Quote: 





slidesear said:


> Awesome work space! Are you mouseless?


 

 Thanks.  Traded the mouse in for Apple's Magic Trackpad.  Much better IMO.


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





slidesear said:


> I was listening to some Rodrigo and Grabriela and was amazed at how real the guitars sounded. I have then set to a 80Hz cutoff, I haven't tried them alone since I have had a sub woofer since the start. They are a very good upgrade from my Klipsch Promedia 2.1's. Got them at Guitar Center who price matched them at 129.99 each from Sweetwater.


 


  Yeah, I absolutely love mine too. I have been thinking of getting a sub, but even without it, I'm 110% satisfied with them.


----------



## -ToM-

just my simple setup


----------



## -ToM-

just my simple setup


----------



## jakebake

heres my minor setup... just got the e9 and akg q701s. Had a 27" second monitor but just sold it to my buddy because I want to get three of the same size monitors. The box by the e9 is a DAC destroyer and yes I know I need an actual headphone stand lol. Probably just going to get a woo audio stand sometime soon.


----------



## jakebake

Quote: 





prestigeww said:


>


 


  You have your speakers setup like how I was thinking.... how does it sound like that and also what desk is that


----------



## Tilpo

jakebake said:


> heres my minor setup... just got the e9 and akg q701s. Had a 27" second monitor but just sold it to my buddy because I want to get three of the same size monitors. The box by the e9 is a DAC destroyer and yes I know I need an actual headphone stand lol. Probably just going to get a woo audio stand sometime soon.



Nice entry level setup. 
Always nice to see a BlackWidow-bro too.

Triple monitor setups are awesome. I have three different sized ones, and even then the benefits are absolutely huge. 
I would suggest getting a bigger desk first though.


----------



## jakebake

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Nice entry level setup.
> Always nice to see a BlackWidow-bro too.
> Triple monitor setups are awesome. I have three different sized ones, and even then the benefits are absolutely huge.
> I would suggest getting a bigger desk first though.


 


  Thanks! Yeah I like the black widow a lot. I was originally  going to get the one with backlit keys but I had a newegg giftcard and thise one was on sale so I got it for about 5 dollars haha.
  Yeah I do miss having my second monitor so I will be getting one as soon as possible. I didn't mind the different sizes for two screens but I want to do eye finity so figured it would be best with the same size screens.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





jakebake said:


> Thanks! Yeah I like the black widow a lot. I was originally  going to get the one with backlit keys but I had a newegg giftcard and thise one was on sale so I got it for about 5 dollars haha.
> Yeah I do miss having my second monitor so I will be getting one as soon as possible. I didn't mind the different sizes for two screens but I want to do eye finity so figured it would be best with the same size screens.


 

 i think they have to be the same size for eyefinity to work


----------



## Tilpo

chrislangley4253 said:


> i think they have to be the same size for eyefinity to work



That's what he said. 
They don't have to be the same size though, just the same resolution. Having them the same size, and being calibrated very closely to each other is a huge bonus though.


----------



## PrestigeWW

Quote: 





jakebake said:


> You have your speakers setup like how I was thinking.... how does it sound like that and also what desk is that


 


  The desk is by scan design.  I bought it almost 15 years ago, so regrettably I don't think they make it anymore.  As for the setup, I enjoy having the speakers where they are as they give off a nice presentation while maintaining a nice soundstage.  The monitor in the middle isn't ideal, but frankly I haven't noticed much drop off in terms of imaging and detail. In a perfect setting I'd go near field, but the speakers are simply too big for that.  For office listening, I find the whole setup ideal.  If I had smaller speakers though, I'd likely have them sitting on my desk.


----------



## lxar

imac 27 + elgato eyetv hybrid II tv tuner
  matrix mini-i
  tivoli audio model two + model subwoofer
  Sennheiser HD-650
   
   
  Greetings from Greece!i am thinking of changing my matrix mini-i dac/amplifier and the tivoli audio as speakers system and i tend to pick the xtz mh-800 DSP. Does anyone ever tried it? Is it possible to have a feedback for it as a headphones amplifier? The specifications are terrific, and xtz tends to be the most value for money company. Any tip or information is welcomed, and also comments for my set up


----------



## jtaylor991

Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry for your wallet! 
  Setup looks enjoyable, I'd like it as my man cave from the looks of it! And not sure about the amp, but if you were planning on buying another one what would be your budget?
  
  Quote: 





lxar said:


> imac 27 + elgato eyetv hybrid II tv tuner
> matrix mini-i
> tivoli audio model two + model subwoofer
> Sennheiser HD-650
> ...


----------



## lxar

i am a regular reader of the forum but never attempted to participate. Our wallet is draining out really fast! I am thinking of selling both matrix mini-i and the tivoli audio set plus the subwoofer, so my budget would be aprox 600euros or $700, the xtz mh-800 is exactly at that price range.


----------



## Destroysall

Sorry for the dark picture.  Taken with Samsung Behold.


----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> @slidesear, I love it!  I must ask, what monitor do you use and also what monitor stand is that?


 


   
  The monitor is a Dell U2711.


----------



## jtaylor991

That looks more like a grainy DSLR pic in grayscale/B&W. I bet it's just the grayscale making it look all professional, but nice pic from a phone!
  
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Sorry for the dark picture.  Taken with Samsung Behold.


----------



## Linkin

Full specs:
   
  Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4GHz
  ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional
  2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz
  MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC
  Asus Xonar Essence STX
  ADATA S596 Turbo 32GB
  Samsung  SpinPoint F3 1TB
  Silverstone ST60F-P
  CoolerMaster Storm Scout
   
  LG E2240V 1920x1080
  Logitech G510 + G500
  Razer Goliathus Control
   
  As if computers didn't take enough of my money, now audio will as well.


----------



## Destroysall

Thanks.  It really was grainy, so I decided to use grayscale and it seems to do a better job for sure!   I am looking to invest in a DSLR soon though, along with a new headphone and amp.
  
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> That looks more like a grainy DSLR pic in grayscale/B&W. I bet it's just the grayscale making it look all professional, but nice pic from a phone!


----------



## Syan25

RE: SLIDESEAR - nice chair. What is it?


----------



## slidesear

It's a Humanscale Freedom chair. It is quite comfortable; I've even fallen asleep in it when reclined.


----------



## MatsudaMan

love how people get rid of every possible piece of clutter in their pictures...looks like a hospital lol.  Can we get some real pictures that aren't so staged and unrealistic?  Do you people not use paper or pencils or paper clips or have own anything other than your computer and speakers?  It's ok if you have a little speaker wire showing.  Mostly referring to OSD slidesear.


----------



## lxar

My rig sure isnt staged. My office is full of cables


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> love how people get rid of every possible piece of clutter in their pictures...looks like a hospital lol.  Can we get some real pictures that aren't so staged and unrealistic?  Do you people not use paper or pencils or paper clips or have own anything other than your computer and speakers?  It's ok if you have a little speaker wire showing.  Mostly referring to OSD slidesear.


 


 Heh.

 Heheheh.


   
  (Terrible picture quality, I know. I blame poor lighting and it being like, 5AM when I took the picture with my smartphone.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## tmars78

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> love how people get rid of every possible piece of clutter in their pictures...looks like a hospital lol.  Can we get some real pictures that aren't so staged and unrealistic?  Do you people not use paper or pencils or paper clips or have own anything other than your computer and speakers?  It's ok if you have a little speaker wire showing.  Mostly referring to OSD slidesear.


 


  My desk in its current state:


----------



## dfkt

Here's some untidy cables for you to admire.


----------



## GetsugaSSJ

Haven't quite added my sound equipment yet, but here's my rig:


----------



## jtaylor991

Did TheAmazingAtheist/TJ draw that portrait of you on the wall?
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Here's some untidy cables for you to admire.


----------



## dfkt

Just googled that guy. I assume that should have been an insult?


----------



## jtaylor991

No, it just looked like one of his sketches: http://i.imgur.com/CDfIY.jpg
   
  He was doing them as a reward for people who donated $25 to an IndieGoGo project called "Not Productive"
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Just googled that guy. I assume that should have been an insult?


----------



## Lewcifer




----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> love how people get rid of every possible piece of clutter in their pictures...looks like a hospital lol.  Can we get some real pictures that aren't so staged and unrealistic?  Do you people not use paper or pencils or paper clips or have own anything other than your computer and speakers?  It's ok if you have a little speaker wire showing.  Mostly referring to OSD slidesear.


 


  I'm not sure you know what you're talking about. There's nothing unrealistic about having a clean/clutter free desk area. Paper, pencils, paper clips? No. That's what my keyboard and monitor are for.
   
  Just sayin'..


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Paper, pencils, paper clips? No. That's what my keyboard and monitor are for.


 

 I take it you've never had to write a memory manager, or construct a formal proof of any mathematical or computational theorem. Because, seriously, I'd like to see you prove that complexity of inserting into a red-black tree is O(log(n)) without resorting to pen(cil) and paper.
   
  (Writing a memory manager without resorting to PNP is slightly more possible, if you're just really good at mentally keeping track of your pages, lists, and pointers. I am not.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> No, it just looked like one of his sketches: http://i.imgur.com/CDfIY.jpg
> 
> He was doing them as a reward for people who donated $25 to an IndieGoGo project called "Not Productive"


 

  
  Aah, I see - only thing I found about that guy drawing was a video where he drew Mohammed.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I take it you've never had to write a memory manager, or construct a formal proof of any mathematical or computational theorem.


 

  
  Yep.


----------



## airs

i5-2500k @ 5ghz
  16gb ram
  GTX570
  Asus P8P67 Deluxe
  Silverstone TJ07
  Quad 120mm radiator in lower compartment
  Double 120mm radiator in upper 5.25" bays
  etc


----------



## airs

Data structures, my favorite!  I see your point about PNP but I could see doing it with a drawing tablet and good software.  Or hell, even a paint program and a mouse   Visio?...shrug
  
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I take it you've never had to write a memory manager, or construct a formal proof of any mathematical or computational theorem. Because, seriously, I'd like to see you prove that complexity of inserting into a red-black tree is O(log(n)) without resorting to pen(cil) and paper.
> 
> (Writing a memory manager without resorting to PNP is slightly more possible, if you're just really good at mentally keeping track of your pages, lists, and pointers. I am not.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

griffinhart said:


> I take it you've never had to write a memory manager, or construct a formal proof of any mathematical or computational theorem. Because, seriously, I'd like to see you prove that complexity of inserting into a red-black tree is O(log(n)) without resorting to pen(cil) and paper.
> 
> (Writing a memory manager without resorting to PNP is slightly more possible, if you're just really good at mentally keeping track of your pages, lists, and pointers. I am not.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart



That's why we have whiteboards!
Although I do seem to run out of space very often...


----------



## nmxdaven

As I travel so much as of late, I traded my desktop for a true desktop replacement.
   
  Hp DV7TQ
  i7-2820QM (2.3GHz/ 3.4GHz Turbo)
  ATI 6770m @ 900/1100 stable
  256 Crucial SSD
  1tb storage drive, plus another one in place of the blue ray drive for a total of 2TB storage
   
   
  Its my portable beast.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





airs said:


> Data structures, my favorite!  I see your point about PNP but I could see doing it with a drawing tablet and good software.  Or hell, even a paint program and a mouse   Visio?...shrug


 

 >Drawing tablet and good software
  Sure, but that doesn't reduce clutter by more than having a stack of blank paper in a drawer and a pen on your desk.
   
  >paint program and a mouse
  Ugh, no thanks. The mouse is an unnecessary accessory when it comes time to writing code. (Hell, if I have to use a mouse to navigate the Internet with my _web browser_, I get annoyed...)
   

  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> That's why we have whiteboards!
> Although I do seem to run out of space very often...


 
   
  Whiteboards lack permanence. Sometimes you have to refer _really_ far back. Also: still does not defeat desk clutter~
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## airs

I know a lot of people that would say a drawing tablet reduces a TON of clutter.
   
  Some whiteboards have permanence!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_whiteboard
   
  Be careful with "never" or "i'd like to see you try" challenges 
   


> >paint program and a mouse
> Ugh, no thanks. The mouse is an unnecessary accessory when it comes time to writing code. (Hell, if I have to use a mouse to navigate the Internet with my _web browser_, I get annoyed...)


 
   
  Use lynx, haha


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





airs said:


> I know a lot of people that would say a drawing tablet reduces a TON of clutter.
> 
> Some whiteboards have permanence!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_whiteboard
> 
> ...


 

 >tablet
  I would argue that it does not; the tablet has to be plugged in and on the table (or within a reasonable distance, at least) at all times; I can shove paper into a desk drawer and not have to deal with hooking said paper up to anything whenever I do need to pull it out.
   
  >interactive whiteboard
  Mmyeah, no. ROI is too low; paper and pen are cheap, interactive whiteboards tend to not be. Also: still doesn't reduce clutter~
   
  >lynx
  BAH. Pale Moon/Firefox + Vimperator.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## airs

Bluetooth tablets.
   
  How does a whiteboard not reduce desk clutter?  ROI is debatable.
  
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> >tablet
> I would argue that it does not; the tablet has to be plugged in and on the table (or within a reasonable distance, at least) at all times; I can shove paper into a desk drawer and not have to deal with hooking said paper up to anything whenever I do need to pull it out.
> 
> >interactive whiteboard
> ...


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





airs said:


> Bluetooth tablets.
> 
> How does a whiteboard not reduce desk clutter?  ROI is debatable.


 
   
  >Bluetooth
  So now you have a battery life, congrats.
   
  >clutter
  How much space does a whiteboard take up, compared to paper?
   
  >ROI
  How much paper can I get for the same price as an interactive whiteboard? Alternatively: how much paper do I _need_? Do I need as much, or more, paper as I can get for the same price as an interactive whiteboard?
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## airs

But the point is clutter *on* the desk, not space usage in a room.  Even if it were space usage in a room, a whiteboard doesn't take up much room compared to 500,000 pieces of paper 
   
  ROI - you aren't counting the benefits of the interactive whiteboard in your analysis!


----------



## Destroysall

That's an awesome setup you got there.  I think laptops are starting to become just as powerful as desktops these days.  So there is hardly any con to having a laptop nowadays instead of a desktop.
  Quote: 





nmxdaven said:


> As I travel so much as of late, I traded my desktop for a true desktop replacement.
> 
> Hp DV7TQ
> i7-2820QM (2.3GHz/ 3.4GHz Turbo)
> ...


----------



## jtaylor991

Laptops cost more to manufacture because of the smaller size, and this cost plus more just for the convenience of portability is passed down to the consumer. Plus, you can't do much besides upgrade RAM and hard drive on a laptop, the rest is machine done at the factory.


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> That's an awesome setup you got there.  I think laptops are starting to become just as powerful as desktops these days.  So there is hardly any con to having a laptop nowadays instead of a desktop.


 

 Thanks and agreed! Desktops can still destroy laptops in gaming for MUCH cheaper, but that was never a big area for me. Processing speed, storage and a heap of ram is all I care about.
   


  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Laptops cost more to manufacture because of the smaller size, and this cost plus more just for the convenience of portability is passed down to the consumer. Plus, you can't do much besides upgrade RAM and hard drive on a laptop, the rest is machine done at the factory.


 


  Yup, you pay for your portability. More so in the upper ranges. But for what it gives me (the ability to have everything I need for work/fun with me wherever I go) its worth the price personally. The ease it gives me in my everyday life is well worth a 2.2k price tag.


----------



## jtaylor991

Yeah if I had the money, I'd get a great laptop to replace my desktop. Maybe a MacBook (Air or Pro). I'm not an Apple lover, but no longer a hater. I feel that their price/performance ratio has improved greatly. I still dislike iOS but Macs are ok, just don't fit me. I don't like using a mouse for everything seemingly, but that's probably because I don't know the keyboard shortcuts. I'd use Win7 on one if I was sure performance would be as good since it is emulated after all.
  
  Quote: 





nmxdaven said:


> Thanks and agreed! Desktops can still destroy laptops in gaming for MUCH cheaper, but that was never a big area for me. Processing speed, storage and a heap of ram is all I care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you pay for your portability. More so in the upper ranges. But for what it gives me (the ability to have everything I need for work/fun with me wherever I go) its worth the price personally. The ease it gives me in my everyday life is well worth a 2.2k price tag.


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Yeah if I had the money, I'd get a great laptop to replace my desktop. Maybe a MacBook (Air or Pro). I'm not an Apple lover, but no longer a hater. I feel that their price/performance ratio has improved greatly. I still dislike iOS but Macs are ok, just don't fit me. I don't like using a mouse for everything seemingly, but that's probably because I don't know the keyboard shortcuts. I'd use Win7 on one if I was sure performance would be as good since it is emulated after all.


 

 I dont mind apple. I like their niche products and the fact that they are linux based, but their profit margins are still quite high. Spec for spec if I wanted an apple laptop with the same abilities as mine (which doesnt exist) im sure it would cost me 7k.
   
  The air's are pretty nifty however for an ultra portable. One of our employes brings his to the office everyday along with his work laptop. Seeing them side by side is amazing. You could stack 4 airs on top of eachother and still not be as thick as his toshiba.


----------



## Deathdeisel

On that note, is really mac needs to come down on their pricing. A baseline of $1000? Thats a bit much. And really to get one to any usefullness you gotta add a few little features that bring it up 200$. 
   
  If i were to ever buy a laptop for 400$ i think id have to just quit. Idk about you guys but id never get rid of my laptop, my desktop is just so large and spacey, and great for gaming.


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> On that note, is really mac needs to come down on their pricing. A baseline of $1000? Thats a bit much. And really to get one to any usefullness you gotta add a few little features that bring it up 200$.
> 
> If i were to ever buy a laptop for 400$ i think id have to just quit. Idk about you guys but id never get rid of my laptop, my desktop is just so large and spacey, and great for gaming.


 


  Why?
   
  Apple is a business, a very successful one at that, who prices things as they see fit and consumers are obviously willing to pay the price so why lower it? That makes no business sense.


----------



## Blisse

deathdeisel said:


> On that note, is really mac needs to come down on their pricing. A baseline of $1000? Thats a bit much. And really to get one to any usefullness you gotta add a few little features that bring it up 200$.
> 
> If i were to ever buy a laptop for 400$ i think id have to just quit. Idk about you guys but id never get rid of my laptop, my desktop is just so large and spacey, and great for gaming.




I'm piecing together parts from your horrid post.

You're ridiculously misguided. Some people prefer having a laptop to a computer, and I can clearly see when it would come in handy as a student. My T420 can handle everything I need at the moment, but I have a desktop for my gaming needs. If someone doesn't have a desktop, having a powerful laptop is the next best thing. And $1200 isn't shabby to get a full body aluminum laptop with a good specs, good battery life and an amazing display.

Also, "idk never get rid of my laptop" and "if i were to ever buy a laptop for 400$ i think id have to quit." Well, it seems like you should just quit now, because your writing is terrible and your logic is non-existent.

Sure, I would like if Apple dropped the prices, but the MBP priced slightly above average with everything else Apple has on it.


Depending on how it goes, my next laptop will probably be a macbook.


----------



## christophrowley

Can I suggest we nip this Apple argument in the bud?


----------



## Tilpo

blisse said:


> I'm piecing together parts from your horrid post.
> You're ridiculously misguided. Some people prefer having a laptop to a computer, and I can clearly see when it would come in handy as a student. My T420 can handle everything I need at the moment, but I have a desktop for my gaming needs. If someone doesn't have a desktop, having a powerful laptop is the next best thing. And $1200 isn't shabby to get a full body aluminum laptop with a good specs, good battery life and an amazing display.
> Also, "idk never get rid of my laptop" and "if i were to ever buy a laptop for 400$ i think id have to quit." Well, it seems like you should just quit now, because your writing is terrible and your logic is non-existent.
> Sure, I would like if Apple dropped the prices, but the MBP priced slightly above average with everything else Apple has on it.
> Depending on how it goes, my next laptop will probably be a macbook.




I think one of the greatest advantages of a desktop is that I can have three massive screens, a mechanical keyboard and a super nice mouse. I also have a laptop (a 13" macbook) but I hardly ever use it, only during school, but even that use will decrease once I have my tablet phone (Galaxy Note).


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I'm piecing together parts from your horrid post.
> You're ridiculously misguided. Some people prefer having a laptop to a computer, and I can clearly see when it would come in handy as a student. My T420 can handle everything I need at the moment, but I have a desktop for my gaming needs. If someone doesn't have a desktop, having a powerful laptop is the next best thing. And $1200 isn't shabby to get a full body aluminum laptop with a good specs, good battery life and an amazing display.
> Also, "idk never get rid of my laptop" and "if i were to ever buy a laptop for 400$ i think id have to quit." Well, it seems like you should just quit now, because your writing is terrible and your logic is non-existent.
> Sure, I would like if Apple dropped the prices, but the MBP priced slightly above average with everything else Apple has on it.
> Depending on how it goes, my next laptop will probably be a macbook.


 

 Okay im sorry for making a non explained post. I was saying if i were to have to buy a laptop for 400$, there would be so many little nit pick addons and options, that I couldnt easily do it, because I would want too many expensive little things on it. Not because they arent good or decent computers, just because it would slightly kill me inside. 
   
  I did just notice i misplaced laptop in for desktop, so the statement should have been as follows: "Idk about you guys but id never get rid of my desktop, it is just so large, spacey, and great for gaming. "
   
I never said laptops werent useful, noone is saying that. While the 1000$ baseline of mac's computers is steep, I understand why it starts there, id just really prefer to have a cheaper base model. It would be nice to be able to put some time in with the Mac OS without taking such a huge investment. 
   
To mktversion's post, again my reasoning would be maybe some new users would be involved, gaining fanboys and whatnot as there obviously is on this thread.
  And to increase sales a bit, again I understand why their prices are high, but maybe they could compromise a few features for a cheaper baseline, thats all i was suggesting. 
Ive only spent maybe 30minutes with the MacOS, and few people i know have them, let alone are willing to let me borrow them for any extended time. 
   
  No reason to throw insults over a single post.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





christophrowley said:


> Can I suggest we nip this Apple argument in the bud?


 

 My Lenovo Y570 has almost the exact same specs as the $2500 MacBook Pro, and I paid $900 for it. Enough said


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I think one of the greatest advantages of a desktop is that I can have three massive screens, a mechanical keyboard and a super nice mouse. I also have a laptop (a 13" macbook) but I hardly ever use it, only during school, but even that use will decrease once I have my tablet phone (Galaxy Note).


 
   

  I think a laptop (most of them) have those advantages, except for having triple display support.  I think the most I've seen in a laptop is dual display support.  
   
  All I know is that if came down to it, I wouldn't mind migrating to a laptop.


----------



## Tilpo

destroysall said:


> I think a laptop (most of them) have those advantages, except for having triple display support.  I think the most I've seen in a laptop is dual display support.
> 
> All I know is that if came down to it, I wouldn't mind migrating to a laptop.



Very true, but I still think it's less of a hassle with desktops. I personally find it worth it at the lack of portability. But if it really came down to it, I would be willing to step over to the dark side as well and get a laptop instead. 

Oh and another thing: storage. I have about 4TB of HDD space, which is going to be difficult with a laptop. And I don't think external hard disks really count as a replacement.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I think a laptop (most of them) have those advantages, except for having triple display support.  I think the most I've seen in a laptop is dual display support.
> 
> All I know is that if came down to it, I wouldn't mind migrating to a laptop.


 

 If you don't need hardware acceleration on them you can just add as many of these as you want.  We use them at our office to give everyone 3 monitors since messing around with multiple graphics cards or getting a single one that can run 3 monitors is a pain in the ass to support.


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Very true, but I still think it's less of a hassle with desktops. I personally find it worth it at the lack of portability. But if it really came down to it, I would be willing to step over to the dark side as well and get a laptop instead.
> Oh and another thing: storage. I have about 4TB of HDD space, which is going to be difficult with a laptop. And I don't think external hard disks really count as a replacement.


 


  I have 2.25 TB on mine currently. Thats the max you can get in most current configurations. Some smaller venders with custom chasis can take on 4 drives, but those are usually quite pricey.
   
  I get by with 2 tb of storage. I have my 12 TB raid array at home and can swap out stuff when need be.


  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I think a laptop (most of them) have those advantages, except for having triple display support.  I think the most I've seen in a laptop is dual display support.
> 
> All I know is that if came down to it, I wouldn't mind migrating to a laptop.


 

 Most of the newer high end laptops have that capability. For instance my DV7T has a mini HDMI, HDMI and a VGA.


----------



## christophrowley

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> My Lenovo Y570 has almost the exact same specs as the $2500 MacBook Pro, and I paid $900 for it. Enough said


 


  There's more to a laptop than specs, but that's all I'll say on the matter. The PC/Mac debate has been stuck in the same deadlock for years and quarrelling over it now isn't going to change that.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> If you don't need hardware acceleration on them you can just add as many of these as you want.  We use them at our office to give everyone 3 monitors since messing around with multiple graphics cards or getting a single one that can run 3 monitors is a pain in the ass to support.


 


  Whoa, no way!  Man, technology sure can be great!


----------



## Tilpo

nmxdaven said:


> I have 2.25 TB on mine currently. Thats the max you can get in most current configurations. Some smaller venders with custom chasis can take on 4 drives, but those are usually quite pricey.
> 
> I get by with 2 tb of storage. I have my 12 TB raid array at home and can swap out stuff when need be.
> 
> Most of the newer high end laptops have that capability. For instance my DV7T has a mini HDMI, HDMI and a VGA.




You're talking about high-end. 

My PC is about $600, which is absolutely fine since I don't game anyway. Most of what I paid on my PC rig (excluding audio) are the peripherals.

If not high-end I agree that laptops are quite useful, but I find desktops simply better. Especially considering price-performance ratio.


----------



## vvrinne

My current PC rig. I ran the Graham Slee Solo with a pair of Sennheiser 650s for a long time, until the band on the 650s just snapped in half. Replaced them with the Denon D7000s. I'm current feeding the Graham Slee from a HRT Music Streamer 2 DAC. 
   
  This rig will go into the office once I finish my second rig which will consist of Audeze LCD-2s fed by a Schiit Lyr amp and Bifrost DAC. LCD-2s and the Lyr are on the way but I'll have to see about the DAC. I may wait a couple of months till the next time I am in the US so I can avoid having to ship it to Finland.


----------



## Blisse

This is the best I got. Don't have a good camera, that's supposed to be a good webcam. fuu residence >.>



HD 650s on the right, PRO 900s on the desk.


----------



## wullymc

Quote: 





vvrinne said:


> My current PC rig. I ran the Graham Slee Solo with a pair of Sennheiser 650s for a long time, until the band on the 650s just snapped in half. Replaced them with the Denon D7000s. I'm current feeding the Graham Slee from a HRT Music Streamer 2 DAC.
> 
> This rig will go into the office once I finish my second rig which will consist of Audeze LCD-2s fed by a Schiit Lyr amp and Bifrost DAC. LCD-2s and the Lyr are on the way but I'll have to see about the DAC. I may wait a couple of months till the next time I am in the US so I can avoid having to ship it to Finland.


 

 Love this set up!
   
  I am actually thinking of purchasing the Solo with DT880 (600) and pairing with HRT.  Just want to audition the Novo to see what is the difference.  You must like the sound eh?


----------



## BobSaysHi

I spent several hours today cleaning my room. I wish I had a real camera and not a 3 year old cellphone with a foggy lens.
   
   
  My desk is now super clean and nice.


----------



## jaud

Head: MacBook Pro (2011) --> Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 --> Shure SRH 840
  Room:        "                      -->                "                  -->  Technics SU-700 Amp --> Dali Concept 2 Speakers


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





vvrinne said:


> My current PC rig. I ran the Graham Slee Solo with a pair of Sennheiser 650s for a long time, until the band on the 650s just snapped in half. Replaced them with the Denon D7000s. I'm current feeding the Graham Slee from a HRT Music Streamer 2 DAC.
> 
> This rig will go into the office once I finish my second rig which will consist of Audeze LCD-2s fed by a Schiit Lyr amp and Bifrost DAC. LCD-2s and the Lyr are on the way but I'll have to see about the DAC. I may wait a couple of months till the next time I am in the US so I can avoid having to ship it to Finland.


 


  What is that amp? and how do you like it with the D7000?


----------



## snapple10

amp: Graham Slee Solo


----------



## temka

Hi all !
  My current PC rig. The table is cleaned less then an hour ago 
  PC tower and server is out of sight because I moved them to another room (kitchen actually). After several years of making my PC as silent as possible I understood that much simplier just move the noise source away.


----------



## christophrowley

Quote: 





temka said:


> Hi all !
> My current PC rig. The table is cleaned less then an hour ago
> PC tower and server is out of sight because I moved them to another room (kitchen actually). After several years of making my PC as silent as possible I understood that much simplier just move the noise source away.


 

 How did you manage that? Are you running cables through a wall or something?


----------



## temka

Quote: 





christophrowley said:


> How did you manage that? Are you running cables through a wall or something?


 


  Yes, i made 5cm hole in the wall, it's enough for all the cables.
  I can post photos of it later if it's interesting for somebody.


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





temka said:


> Yes, i made 5cm hole in the wall, it's enough for all the cables.
> I can post photos of it later if it's interesting for somebody.


 


  Please do! Neat idea.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## jtaylor991

What keyboard is that?
  
  Quote: 





temka said:


> Hi all !
> My current PC rig. The table is cleaned less then an hour ago
> PC tower and server is out of sight because I moved them to another room (kitchen actually). After several years of making my PC as silent as possible I understood that much simplier just move the noise source away.


----------



## GetsugaSSJ

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> What keyboard is that?


 


  I think it's the Rapoo E9080


----------



## hdufour

Lots of great setups on here... Time for me to add mine to the collection....nothing fancy, but its my main rig and I like it....
   
  Early 2008 iMac (2.4GHz, 4GB DDR2, WD Black 1TB hard drive, ATI Radeon HD2800 XT video)
  WD Blue 500GB 2.5" drive in notebook housing (under screen)
  4x 1TB HDD (Seagate & WD) hdd on Airport Extreme USB connection (not in picture, under desk)
  Optical TOSlink to Zero DAC/Amp (left, bottom)
  RCA to Darkvoice THA332 (left, top)
  Magicwand tying Bluetooth Mac keyboard and Magic Trackpad together (love that!)
  Macessity Lowkey Stand w/ USB 2.0 hub in front
  Mix of FLAC, ALAC, 320MP3 run either through iTunes w/ BitPerfect or Decibel (depending in format)
  Cans in pic - DT770 Pro 80, Senn HD650


----------



## drez

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


>


 

 Nice gear, I would buy most of the things on that table - esp Fractal R3, headphone stand and tenkeyless mechanical KB but alas I need keypad for work.


----------



## Draygonn

dreaming of a better ... said:


>




I like the Burson/Woo Stand combination.


----------



## Linkin

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> i changed couple of things since i last posted here,
> 
> in: Fractal Design R3 , Asus 7970 3GB, Topre Realforce 88UB
> out: Cooler Master ATCS 840, XFX 6970 2GB. Topre Realforce 105UB


 

 Is that a 7970 I spy?


----------



## NuckinFutz

It's written right there in your own post


----------



## ohhgourami

Have fun trying to beat amount of stuff I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also not going to bother to clean up the mess I have on my desk as I'm studying for midterms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  I treat my 3+ year old Vaio like a desktop since there was a deal on an 24" HP IPS monitor I couldn't pass up on.  Also absolutely love my new Ducky Shine mechanical KB.  If anyone was a majestouch 2 with backlight, this is the keyboard to get!
  Then of course I have all my gear which is in my signature.


----------



## Syan25

Good idea!


----------



## temka

Quote: 





getsugassj said:


> I think it's the Rapoo E9080


 

 Yes, it's Rapoo E9080 Black.
  I bought it for it's size (it's very slim and small) and build-in touchpad (i planned to use it instead of mouse).
  But reality is that this touchpad is absolutelly useless. Now I need small-sized wireless mouse too 
   
  I'll post the photos of the cables-through-the-wall a bit later, no time for now .


----------



## LostChild1

Finally got around to taking a picture the other day.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture the other day.


 
   
   
  You really need a black keyboard.


----------



## LostChild1

ocswing said:


> You really need a black keyboard.




I've known this for a long time, but never actually had a reason to replace it. But I think I'll go ahead and get it now, they're like, 30 dollars. Much easier price to swallow than our favorite hobbies


----------



## Wage

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture the other day.


 


  Is that an Ikea desk? Keyboard aside, setup looks nice.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> I've known this for a long time, but never actually had a reason to replace it. But I think I'll go ahead and get it now, they're like, 30 dollars. Much easier price to swallow than our favorite hobbies


 

 A very reasonable price to not have that stick out in an otherwise awesome setup!


----------



## aBathingGrape

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> Finally got around to taking a picture the other day.


 

 what monitor stands are those? ive been looking for some short ones to use on a desktop, but all i can find are floorstanding ones


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> I've known this for a long time, but never actually had a reason to replace it. But I think I'll go ahead and get it now, they're like, 30 dollars. Much easier price to swallow than our favorite hobbies


 
  Time for you to research mechanical keyboards.  Try one and it will blow your mind!


----------



## Draygonn

lostchild1 said:


> ocswing said:
> 
> 
> > You really need a black keyboard.
> ...


----------



## Tilpo

ohhgourami said:


> Time for you to research mechanical keyboards.  Try one and it will blow your mind!



+1

It's incredible how much of an upgrade a mechanical keyboard is.
Only downside is that when I type on my laptop everybody stares at me awkwardly because I tend to press the keys too hard -__-


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> +1
> It's incredible how much of an upgrade a mechanical keyboard is.
> Only downside is that when I type on my laptop everybody stares at me awkwardly because I tend to press the keys too hard -__-


 

 Depends what kind of switches you use.  Brown switch is not clicky at all at least compared to blue switches.  I like my current brown switch KB over my old one (Black Widow Ultimate).


----------



## Tilpo

ohhgourami said:


> Depends what kind of switches you use.  Brown switch is not clicky at all at least compared to blue switches.  I like my current brown switch KB over my old one (Black Widow Ultimate).



That's not what I meant. I'm used to typing on my Black Widow, so when I sometimes type on my laptop which has an incredibly sensitive rubber dome keyboard people stare at me because I press the keys too hard.


----------



## jaud

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Lots of great setups on here... Time for me to add mine to the collection....nothing fancy, but its my main rig and I like it....
> 
> Early 2008 iMac (2.4GHz, 4GB DDR2, WD Black 1TB hard drive, ATI Radeon HD2800 XT video)
> WD Blue 500GB 2.5" drive in notebook housing (under screen)
> ...


 

 Nice and neat!


----------



## Syan25

Awesome rig there!


----------



## LostChild1

wage said:


> Is that an Ikea desk? Keyboard aside, setup looks nice.




It is! The Galant. My PC tower hangs off to the left side, on the outside of the desk. They're pretty customize able, which is what sealed the deal for me.



abathinggrape said:


> what monitor stands are those? ive been looking for some short ones to use on a desktop, but all i can find are floorstanding ones




They're these stands: (They also come in 10inch, and 12inch)

http://www.speakerstandsonline.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=WT0206



ohhgourami said:


> Time for you to research mechanical keyboards.  Try one and it will blow your mind!




Any ergonomic mechanical keybaords? Like the one I currently have?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> That's not what I meant. I'm used to typing on my Black Widow, so when I sometimes type on my laptop which has an incredibly sensitive rubber dome keyboard people stare at me because I press the keys too hard.


 

 Well I still stand by what I meant.  The Black Widow requires a lot of actuation force so you are used to pressing down pretty hard just to get the key to go down.  So when you use cheap rubber dome keys you are typing hard.  If you are typing correctly with a mechanical keyboard, you would only be pressing down about half way in order to register a key.  Brown switch is a lot easier to press down than blue switch (same as Black Widow), so you won't be pressing so hard on rubber domes.
   
  In hindsight, I do regret getting a Black Widow Ultimate as it a very meh keyboard.  Isn't built all that well as the feet aren't that grippy, plus the material is a bit cheap.  I also dislike the blue switches as they are a bit hard to press down and are very loud.  If you ever try a Filco Majestouch-2 with brown switch, you will fall in love with the ways it types.  Super plain keyboard with almost no extra features but it is built so well and types amazing.  My keyboard (Ducky Shine 9008S) is exactly the same as the Filco but has backlight and mediakeys for the same price.
   
  Give other switches a try; it will blow your mind!


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> Any ergonomic mechanical keybaords? Like the one I currently have?


 

 From what I found on another forum:

 Kinesis Advantage (cherry MX brown, red)
 Truly Ergonomic (cherry MX brown, blue, red)
 Maltron 3D (cherry MX black)
 uTron (topre)
   
  I have not personally looked those up but I guess those are options.  I never saw the point of having an ergonomic keyboard as straight KBs are pretty comfy.  If you are willing to change to straight keys, you have more options and probably better options too.  Filco, DAS, Ducky just to name a few.


----------



## Tilpo

Well I still stand by what I meant.  The Black Widow requires a lot of actuation force so you are used to pressing down pretty hard just to get the key to go down.  So when you use cheap rubber dome keys you are typing hard.  If you are typing correctly with a mechanical keyboard, you would only be pressing down about half way in order to register a key.  Brown switch is a lot easier to press down than blue switch (same as Black Widow), so you won't be pressing so hard on rubber domes.
 
In hindsight, I do regret getting a Black Widow Ultimate as it a very meh keyboard.  Isn't built all that well as the feet aren't that grippy, plus the material is a bit cheap.  I also dislike the blue switches as they are a bit hard to press down and are very loud.  If you ever try a Filco Majestouch-2 with brown switch, you will fall in love with the ways it types.  Super plain keyboard with almost no extra features but it is built so well and types amazing.  My keyboard (Ducky Shine 9008S) is exactly the same as the Filco but has backlight and mediakeys for the same price.
 
Give other switches a try; it will blow your mind!
[/quote]

I might try a MX Brown one someday, but currently my wallet has more important thing to worry about. The Black Widow is at already a huge step up from rubber dome keyboards. 
Besides, the large actuation force and sound don't really matter to me.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Which is the loudest switch for mechanical keyboards? I love the click clack and I want to annoy people on the internet via my always enabled mic. :3


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Which is the loudest switch for mechanical keyboards? I love the click clack and I want to annoy people on the internet via my always enabled mic. :3


 

 Is this loud enough?
   
IBM buckling spring FTW!


----------



## Coolzo

Quote: 





jaud said:


> Head: MacBook Pro (2011) --> Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 --> Shure SRH 840
> Room:        "                      -->                "                  -->  Technics SU-700 Amp --> Dali Concept 2 Speakers


 
   
  I applaud you, sir. Another Focusrite owner! Props also for the HL2 poster :3


----------



## Wage

Quote: 





lostchild1 said:


> *It is! The Galant. My PC tower hangs off to the left side, on the outside of the desk. They're pretty customize able, which is what sealed the deal for me.*
> They're these stands: (They also come in 10inch, and 12inch)
> http://www.speakerstandsonline.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=WT0206
> Any ergonomic mechanical keybaords? Like the one I currently have?


 
   
  Haha, I thought so! Surprised I recognize it so well; I was looking at getting one for myself a couple years back, but then a local army guy got shipped overseas and sold me this really nice glass desk for less than the Galant would've been (and it's also longer and more sturdy).
   
  Now if only my ****ty bookshelf speakers were 1/10th as good as your monitors...


----------



## Wage

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Is this loud enough?
> 
> IBM buckling spring FTW!


 


  While we're on the subject, what is the QUIETEST mechanical keyboard type? I've taken a look at this in the past, but anything except vinyl rollout keyboards made way too much noise for me to consider it "silent". I even looked at the laser display keyboard that projects onto a surface, but after research I found out it does not do well unless you "peck" type.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My desk is the one thing in my house that has to be perfecly in order. My girlfriend makes sure everything else goes to hell...but she can't have my desk.
  
  Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> Nice setup. Physical Chemistry...fun =)
> 
> I can't keep my desk clean, either.


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Have fun trying to beat amount of stuff I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just wondering but are you taking chem 131 at UCSD xD


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Is this loud enough?
> 
> IBM buckling spring FTW!


 


 Speaking of buckling springs, my Unicomp EnduraPro should be arriving tomorrow or the day after. None of this weak "tenkeyless" or "mouse" nonsense for me - I'm remapping right-shift and right-control to be mouse buttons. Huehuehue~


 Definitely gonna be posting a new pic of my battlestation then (and later on, I'm planning on switching to a pair of 16:10 24" S-IPS monitors...).
   
  ETA: that website you linked... PS/2 to USB? _That is terrible._ I like my NKRO, thank you very much.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





wage said:


> While we're on the subject, what is the QUIETEST mechanical keyboard type? I've taken a look at this in the past, but anything except vinyl rollout keyboards made way too much noise for me to consider it "silent". I even looked at the laser display keyboard that projects onto a surface, but after research I found out it does not do well unless you "peck" type.


 

 I am happy with the silent from my FIiclo Majestouch Brown switch.


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





jaud said:


> Head: MacBook Pro (2011) --> Focusrite Saffire Pro 24 --> Shure SRH 840
> Room:        "                      -->                "                  -->  Technics SU-700 Amp --> Dali Concept 2 Speakers


 

 How are you liking the Saffire? I have the same model that I use as a DAC for a Meier Audio HA-2 MKII and for live theatre into a console. I think it is a great unit.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





wage said:


> While we're on the subject, what is the QUIETEST mechanical keyboard type? I've taken a look at this in the past, but anything except vinyl rollout keyboards made way too much noise for me to consider it "silent". I even looked at the laser display keyboard that projects onto a surface, but after research I found out it does not do well unless you "peck" type.


 


 Not to mention, neither of those kinds of keyboards are mechanical.

 I _believe_ any non-Blue Cherry MX switch is quiet. Black Alps are also supposed to be non-clicky, as are Topres (although Topres are hybrid capacitive, not purely mechanical).
   
  Mechanicals are going to make some noise, though. You want absolute quietest, you're probably going to have to go with capacitives (and even those aren't going to be _silent_ - you'd need to make your keys out of some manner of sound-absorbing material). Look into build quality - loose keys are going to be noisier simply by moving more.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





xxhaxx said:


> Just wondering but are you taking chem 131 at UCSD xD


 

 Too obvious isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's really the class I haven't done a damn thing for so now I'm cramming for the midterm.  My quarter is just so busy and I just keep putting this class off.  Haven't gone to class since first week!


----------



## xxhaxx

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Too obvious isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  ^ ahahahaha guess we are on the same boat xD.


----------



## ElephantTLK

Nothing special... Sony Vaio F12, Audioengine 2, Meier Concerto, T1, HD595 and DacMagic...


----------



## adamlau

wage said:


> While we're on the subject, what is the QUIETEST mechanical keyboard type?


 

  Realforce Silent (Variable). I have never typed on anything quieter. I use a Realforce 55g myself (I need the positive feedback).
   
   


elephanttlk said:


> Nothing special... Sony Vaio F12, Audioengine 2, Meier Concerto, T1, HD595 and DacMagic...


 

  Looks good! Any issues with first reflections off side wall?


----------



## Destroysall

I like it!  Very cool. very simple. Very awesome! 
  Quote: 





elephanttlk said:


> Nothing special... Sony Vaio F12, Audioengine 2, Meier Concerto, T1, HD595 and DacMagic...


----------



## GetsugaSSJ




----------



## Redcarmoose

@ ElephantTLK
   
   
  Nothing special... Sony Vaio F12, Audioengine 2, Meier Concerto, T1, HD595 and DacMagic...
   
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I like it!  Very cool. very simple. Very awesome!


 


  I'm sold on Vaio quality. I think I will always purchase a Vaio in the future. A little more money, but well worth it.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





adamlau said:


> Realforce Silent (Variable). I have never typed on anything quieter. I use a Realforce 55g myself (I need the positive feedback).


 

 Ugh, my only complaint about Realforce boards is that they're Topre, so they're beyond stupidly expensive. (Realforce 103s run for 270USD, Tenkeyless Silents for 350USD- wait, why am I paying _more_ money for _fewer_ keys?)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

Wouldn't it be awesome to order seperate keys and unmarked keycaps and just built your own keyboard? Would take a lot of time and expertise to do properly, though.


----------



## Draygonn

DIY keyboards, neat idea.


----------



## Blues Brother

Just getting into desktop audio...and ready to upgrade.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I love how cozy your desk is. Once I get everything in order I want to kind of move everything in a bit more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

-Z-5500 sound system
  -MX revolution Mouse
  -K350 keyboard
  -ASUS PW201 monitor 20"
  -Denon AH-D2000
  -Samsung Galaxy S (in the picture)
 -Xbox 360 slim (in the picture)
   
  PC specs:
  -E6500 (dual core) 2.93ghz, OC'ed to 3.53ghz
  -Asus P5K premium motherboard
  -Nvidia 7600 GT GFX card
  -2GB OCZ Platinum RAM
  -Artic cooler 7
  -Running Win XP 32bit
   
  (Its getting pretty old, but still goes strong !)


----------



## Austin Morrow

Decided to change a few things around by putting my Yeti out in front and my iPad along the side for Netflix watching. Also added my AKG Q701's with the ZXAC cable on my side headphone rack by itself. Thought that it looked pretty cool. Also, once my Bifrost arrives, that's where my Valhalla + Bifrost + Q701 & HD700 combo will be residing, so then I'll have two desktop setups (or maybe a bedside setup as well).
   

   

   
  I still love the HA-160DS + HD650 combo so much. Eric Clapton Unplugged, Hans Zimmer, James Newton Howard, and John Williams sound absolutely exceptional through this setup.


----------



## Dobber

My very simple setup. I'm pulling an optical signal out of the mac and into the D3, then feeding it in to an old Shellbrook Labs SMM. I have rigged the amp to a wall wart for power. I feed the Yamaha int. amp off usb with a turtle beach micro2? I bought the Realistic Pro60 in 1985 these were the first real headphones I owned, looks like its time for new pads again. It all works well enough for now, but am thinking of getting the audioengine D1 soon.


----------



## jakebake

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Decided to change a few things around by putting my Yeti out in front and my iPad along the side for Netflix watching. Also added my AKG Q701's with the ZXAC cable on my side headphone rack by itself. Thought that it looked pretty cool. Also, once my Bifrost arrives, that's where my Valhalla + Bifrost + Q701 & HD700 combo will be residing, so then I'll have two desktop setups (or maybe a bedside setup as well).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey there! I have the q701's and I was wondering what you thougt about that cable? Did it make that much of a difference was it worth it? And itsn't a little short? haha


----------



## Redcarmoose

dobber said:


> My very simple setup. I'm pulling an optical signal out of the mac and into the D3, then feeding it in to an old Shellbrook Labs SMM. I have rigged the amp to a wall wart for power. I feed the Yamaha int. amp off usb with a turtle beach micro2? I bought the Realistic Pro60 in 1985 these were the first real headphones I owned, looks like its time for new pads again. It all works well enough for now, but am thinking of getting the audioengine D1 soon.





 
 
 Amazing to see the Realistic Pro60s here. I purchased mine in 1981 and if I remember right they were close to $100.00 which was a ton of money then. I loved the sound of them and kind of miss them. The foam ear pads do get worn and fall apart. Are you able to get replacements from Radio-Shack? They were really great! They still are really great! So cool, they bring back a lot of thoughts about the times then. Never thought I would see a pair here. They were open back I remember. What headphone would you say they sound like in production now?


----------



## Dobber

I last replaced the pads ten years ago, so not sure if the shack can still order them. I am guessing they can. But I will probably try to order direct from koss. I listened to them for awhile yesterday and I do enjoy their sound. Probably most like my Porta-Pro but more recessed. I thought I paid $65 ,But not sure. I remember reading a multi phone review in stereo review (Carly Simon on the cover?) And the koss equivalent fared ok so I saved up and bought these when they were on sale. I was still in high school at the time and my only source to start out was a big Panasonic boom box. On an unrelated note the spelling auto correct on the kindle fire is driving me insane.


----------



## devouringone3

Minus one Razer Mako, plus one Furutech GT40, three more Grado headphones, a bit less cables, less empty boxes, more school stuff, more carton boxes used as drawers, a bit more organization, but overall an even higher stuff per surface ratio, compared to that before-Christmas desk you see there :
   
   
  --> 
   
  (keep in mind I am a retro-gamer more than anything else, under this very desk lies modified GameCube, PS2, Xbox with their respective gamepads, accessories, a few games (the bulk of it being stored mostly inside the xbox's hard driver, a LOT of roms))
   
  And this is just the desk and the work space.. most of the stuff is stored under my bed of around the actual desk (i.e. not shown here) in many more and bigger boxes.
   
  It is safe to say that I love stuff


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> *modified GameCube*


 

 I've never heard of a modified Gamecube before.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


bobsayshi said:


> I've never heard of a modified Gamecube before.


 


  I needed to a adjust / increase the "POT" of the laser in order to make it able to read back ups. I opened my Gamecube for that. I also played a lot with memory card adapters in order to launch games and save gamesaves from and to a SD card inside the memory card slots (with the proper adapter).
   
http://theisozone.com/videos/gamecube/tuts/how-to-tweak-the-gamecube-pot/
   
  Also, just type "gamecube mod" on Google image just for fun, you'll be surprised... some people transformed the Gamecube into a media center that can read regular DVD (only the mini-disk sized center portion of it though, so that's only the first 1.47 but! lol  )... not counting all the "appearance mod" and pimping.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> I needed to a adjust / increase the "POT" of the laser in order to make it able to read back ups. I opened my Gamecube for that. I also played a lot with memory card adapters in order to launch games and save gamesaves from and to a SD card inside the memory card slots (with the proper adapter).
> ...


 

 they sell those small discs that you can burn?
   
  I did similar things to my 360 and ps1/2, but I didn't even think about the gamecube.


----------



## Draygonn

bobsayshi said:


> I've never heard of a modified Gamecube before.




I fried a PS1 trying to hotwire it to play Japanese Region Discs. It was worth buying a 2nd PS1 just to play Gallop Racer.


----------



## ekxlme

Here's mine at the moment.
  I'm not much of a photographer, but maybe it does the job for now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Interesting choice of "mounts" ekxlme


----------



## ekxlme

Yeah, but they work quite well, only problem is when I have to look something up in one of them, but that hasn't happened very often, luckily  ... 
  Honestly, I'd like to have them a bit further away from me (~1,5 m) on stands, that's why I haven't made table stands so far. And a bit more space from the wall/window behind would be better, but for these changes I should have another room, supposedly


----------



## atakara

Quote: 





abathinggrape said:


> coolest clock ever! haha


 


  I wish my room was this clean


----------



## jaud

Quote: 





65535 said:


> How are you liking the Saffire? I have the same model that I use as a DAC for a Meier Audio HA-2 MKII and for live theatre into a console. I think it is a great unit.


 


  I love it, I was hunting high and low for a portable interface that was very flexible in its applications and every time I kept coming back to the Saffire Pro 24, mainly because of the ADAT in connection meaning that I could have 14 inputs going at once. I use it for home studio work, some live recording work (mainly acoustic ie, classical, jazz etc), Hi-Fi source and hopefully soon for dubbing my mothers, uncles and grandmothers record collection :S


----------



## Digiti

This is my current computer setup. It gets the job done for now.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





digiti said:


> This is my current computer setup. It gets the job done for now.


 


  Why are the speakers pointing away from you? They'd sound better if they weren't.


----------



## Ijoy

So I have changed the setup a bit,got rid of the three 24" setup and went to a 20" 30" 20" setup. I am pretty happy with it, let, me know what you think.


----------



## Digiti

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Why are the speakers pointing away from you? They'd sound better if they weren't.


 


   I found I like the wider soundstage with this arrangement.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> So I have changed the setup a bit,got rid of the three 24" setup and went to a 20" 30" 20" setup. I am pretty happy with it, let, me know what you think.


 
   
  Very nice setup bro!

 I in fact have the same chair - its quite comfortable, however not good for your back methinks, as I end up slouching lol


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's a fully adjustable Serta...It's one of the best chairs you can buy for your back at a normal retail store.

 Adjustable lumbar and back angle should completely keep you from slouching. You just need to adjust it correctly, me thinks. They're one that I recommend constantly to people with bad backs.
   
  EDIT: Nice chair, and chairmat. Those Cheery bamboo mats are great.
   
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Very nice setup bro!
> 
> I in fact have the same chair - its quite comfortable, however not good for your back methinks, as I end up slouching lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> It's a fully adjustable Serta...It's one of the best chairs you can buy for your back at a normal retail store.
> 
> Adjustable lumbar and back angle should completely keep you from slouching. You just need to adjust it correctly, me thinks. They're one that I recommend constantly to people with bad backs.
> 
> EDIT: Nice chair, and chairmat. Those Cheery bamboo mats are great.


 

 I don't think mine does that mate - might be different...sure looks the same!
   
  Here was my mini room at uni (rented house) - yes that was a 42" LG  LED TV in there lol


----------



## MorbidToaster

Yeah yours is different. 

 His has 3 levers and a knob on the bottom that adjust seat angle, back angle, height, and lumbar support. Those Sertas are fantastic.
   
  I have a 42" LG. Great TVs.
   
  EDIT: His also has adjustable arms.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think mine does that mate - might be different...sure looks the same!
> 
> Here was my mini room at uni (rented house) - yes that was a 42" LG  LED TV in there lol


----------



## Ijoy

I am a big fan of the chair, adjustable armrest were a must for a short guy like myself. I love all of the adjustments and its super comfy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> I am a big fan of the chair, adjustable armrest were a must for a short guy like myself. I love all of the adjustments and its super comfy.


 
   
  how much does it cost by interest?


----------



## MorbidToaster

209.99 normally, 159.99 on sale. It goes on sale ~every 2 weeks.
   
  EDIT: At OfficeMax
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> how much does it cost by interest?


----------



## Ijoy

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> 209.99 normally, 159.99 on sale. It goes on sale ~every 2 weeks.
> 
> EDIT: At OfficeMax
> 
> ...


----------



## AyeVeeN

ohhgourami said:


> Have fun trying to beat amount of stuff I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Do I win?  Sorry it's so big.. posted from my phone.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ayeveen said:


>


----------



## jtaylor991

My desk isn't as bad as yours AyeVeeN, but I have a curved corner desk and I am nice and spread out, and I love it! 
  My new place for throwing all my crap and cleaning every once in a while


----------



## DanXbix

My laptop desk on wheels 

http://img36.imageshack.us/i/imagendr.jpg/

Alienware m18x i7-2960xm 580m SLI and so on 




Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oblivious

ALAC -> iTunes -> Musiland US 02 -> Cambridge Audio Azur 550A - Usher 520S Speakers
  ALAC -> iTunes -> Musiland US 02 -> Little Dot + -> Grado 225i
   
  Simple and enjoyable   Took me a while to get here but content for the time being.
   
  Love this thread so much and have done for the last few years, especially during those quiet times at work


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





ayeveen said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
   You win. I hope that isn't how it is normally though, I couldn't bare to think that someone lives like that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





ayeveen said:


> Do I win?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That logitech mic is such a win - I have the same one and its brilliant!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> That logitech mic is such a win - I have the same one and its brilliant!


 

 I have similar looking one from Logitech but black but it completely sux! xD So much background noise when talking... Is it USB or goes to the mic jack, mine goes to the mic jack at least.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I have similar looking one from Logitech but black but it completely sux! xD So much background noise when talking... Is it USB or goes to the mic jack, mine goes to the mic jack at least.


 


  mate i know EXACTLY what you mean.
  I initially bought the 3.5mm jack one (the black one) first, as I thought: "hey my asus xonar should really drive this brilliantly" Oh god no, it was just full of hissing, background noise, not loud enough - the list goes on.
   
*Then i bought the USB one*, the one pictured, and god is it amazing!
 You can talk (as long as u have it turned up on your system) from across the room 
   
  It is a brilliant mic + the inclusion of the on/off switch makes it totally perfect for gamers, and skpers alike


----------



## Griffinhart

Another vote for the Logitech USB mic. My only complaint about it is that the up/down hinge has gotten slightly loose over the years and the moves, but it still holds up decently (there's just a small range where it's kind of loose - above or below that area, the mic holds fine), and it's got superior quality to... pretty much ever PC mic I've ever used.
   
  Also: you can use it with a PS3, because Sony did the sensible thing and made the PS3 compatible with my standard input devices (e.g., USB keyboards, USB and Bluetooth mics/headsets). Wish I could say the same for the X360...

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Another vote for the Logitech USB mic. My only complaint about it is that the up/down hinge has gotten slightly loose over the years and the moves, but it still holds up decently (there's just a small range where it's kind of loose - above or below that area, the mic holds fine), and it's got superior quality to... pretty much ever PC mic I've ever used.


 
   
  Oh yeah!
  True


----------



## SniperCzar

May have to bust out my camera and snap a pic. I'm honestly a much bigger computer nerd than audio enthusiast. Though it's slightly neater and less impressive now that I swapped my quad 20" CRTs (HEAVY) for a single 27" LCD.

 Right now I've got my 27" flanked by my Acoustic Research HC6 with the center speaker behind, on top of that center speaker I have an upgraded 4xSLA 800W UPS entirely hidden by the 27", and in the front I have my Logitech Performance MX, K800, Logitech USB mic, Beyer 770s, and epic Z-Line computer chair. Off to the side on top of the desk I've got my monster gaming rig (quad core 4ghz, 6gb ram, 8TB HDD+120GB SSD). Oh, and the 8" long-throw sub is perfect footrest height for my long legs (I'm 6'7") I've also got my XPS15, HP touchpad, and Dell PowerEdge server within arms reach


----------



## AyeVeeN

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> You win. I hope that isn't how it is normally though, I couldn't bare to think that someone lives like that.


 


  You should see how my room is daily. Life of a 16 year old boy 
   
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Another vote for the Logitech USB mic. My only complaint about it is that the up/down hinge has gotten slightly loose over the years and the moves, but it still holds up decently (there's just a small range where it's kind of loose - above or below that area, the mic holds fine), and it's got superior quality to... pretty much ever PC mic I've ever used.
> 
> Also: you can use it with a PS3, because Sony did the sensible thing and made the PS3 compatible with my standard input devices (e.g., USB keyboards, USB and Bluetooth mics/headsets). Wish I could say the same for the X360...
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  Only over the years? The hinge has been broken from the start for me. Push it slightly down, and it'll just go all the way down. I've been using electrical tape to secure it up like that  I'll switch it to blu-tak though when I don't get lazy.
   
  By the way my computer is below.. really dusty fans. HAF932.


----------



## Aptivus




----------



## Destroysall

That room is green!
   
  Quote: 





aptivus said:


>


 

 AWESOME!!


----------



## slidesear

Shot a video of my setup: http://youtu.be/ZEOjs0uMs8o
   
  What do you think?


----------



## Draygonn

destroysall said:


> That room is green!






slidesear said:


> Shot a video of my setup: http://youtu.be/ZEOjs0uMs8o
> 
> What do you think?




Nice clean setup. I have to get one of those humanscale chairs. Your U2711 is listed as U211. I was listening to Mercury from The Planets while watching your video so it had a cool surreal feeling.


----------



## bowei006




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice Bowei


----------



## MorbidToaster

Fixed. 
  
  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Very nice dusty Bowei


----------



## pdiddypdler

bowei006 said:


>




What case is that? Looks like an nzxt...
Nice setup by the way.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Very nice Bowei


 

 thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Fixed.


 
   
  it is..but not super dusty or anything. i still get great temperatus. 45C on my GPU during overclcoked Gaming(very heat efficent and has Arctic silver 5 on it) CPU idles at 28C and does most things at 35-38C
  
   
   




pdiddypdler said:


> What case is that? Looks like an nzxt...
> Nice rig by the way.


 


  thank you. it's an NAXT nemesis elite. I do not recommend it. i almost lost faith in NZXT from this. the CD drives can't mount with the no screw setup and no way to get it to work. the panels are very staticy and don't work well, and the metal while good quality should be black..looks great. very ventialted...but for the price of $100..look elsewhere.
   
  full specs: i wrote the specs a while ago. i didn't copy and paste it off a site. i wrote it by hand/memory. i just copied and pasted from what i typed already.
NZXT Nemesis Elite Gaming Chasis
-3 LED 12cm Fans
-Mid ATX
-Front shield panel w/7light changing LED's

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE 125W( rev.2) CPU 
-Code Nameeneb
-Quard Core. Runs at 3,4GHz. Overclockable to 4.1GHz
-128KB L1 Cache
-2MB L2 Cache
-6MB L3 Cache
-AMD K10 Architecutre.
-Idle Temp: 28 C

Corsair H50 Liquid Cooling
-1600 RPM built in pump
-Artic Silver 5 thermal paste used
-Copper conductive heat plate
-Dual Fan config. 

Asustek M4A78T-E
-AMD 790GX Dragon Chipset
-Socket AM3 (938)
-AMD SB700 Southbridge

PQI Dragon RAM
-3-2GB(6GB) DDR3
-Dual Channel
-CAS Latency 9-9-9-24-33
-669MHz or 1333MT/s Base Clock
-Heat spreader

ATi Radeon HD 5770 Overclocked graphics
-1024MB GDDR5 @1330 MHz
-128-bit bandwith
-Core Clock @ 925MHz
-AMD RV840
-40nm design

Asustek VH236H Monitor
-23"
-1920x1080 w/ progressive scan(meaning 1080p)
-16:9 aspect ratio
-2ms response time. GTG(gray to gray)

OCZ ModXstream Pro PSU
-700W
-Modular
-1-140cm Fan

Backup- Tuniq Ensemble 1200W


----------



## Blisse

LOL yer using a power supply to raise your speakers. Creative.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





blisse said:


> LOL yer using a power supply to raise your speakers. Creative.


 
  why not? same height? the first is an power supply. the other two are CD drives...funny thing is. they both work  the powersupply u see actually had DIY work done on it. i swapped new fans and stuff into it (simple board) but unswapped it when the purpose/time came


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





blisse said:


> LOL yer using a power supply to raise your speakers. Creative.


 

 haha just noticed that


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> haha just noticed that


 


  why not?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> why not?


 
  hahahaha !
   
  That's a hell lot of wires & equipment !

 I see good use in old equipment! Good job


----------



## bowei006

ill post LQ pictures of my other builds after im done with my playwrite  and thanks dubbed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> ill post LQ pictures of my other builds after im done with my playwrite  and thanks dubbed


 
  hehe - and no problem man


----------



## ohhgourami

I have that same Logitech USB mic.  I think it's pretty good too.  Never gonna see me drill a hole in my HE-6!
   
   
  Anyone own any ergonomic office chairs?  Any recognize the one I own?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I have that same Logitech USB mic.  I think it's pretty good too.  Never gonna see me drill a hole in my HE-6!
> 
> 
> Anyone own any ergonomic office chairs?  Any recognize the one I own?


 


  i have problems with it. mine is old. when "recording" audio after a bit it just ....disconeccts and records a loud white noise sound...i've taken it apart a few years ago back when i didn't know anything. i probably damaged it then..or when i dropped it multiple times. i've uninstalled driver many times and this and that and new reinstal of this and that blah.
   
  and sorry totally dubbed. i don't have any pictures of my other builds. i forgot i deleted them :'(


----------



## SniperCzar

Most of my stuff... I'm vice president/hardware specialist for a small independent computer consulting firm based in central Indiana. I apologize for the crappy camera quality, but you should be able to size it up. Let's see if I can list all of this off from memory...
   
  Main corner, you can see my main rig and troubleshooting station. Cables/mice/keyboards/monitors storage is all the bottom two shelves.
   

   
  Here's the other wall, printers/expansion cards/HDDs/optical drives/motherboards. Bottom two shelves are the morgue, computers I haven't found time to do autopsies or salvage yet. Also one of my old 20" CRTs, I have two more under the (functional) pinball machine in the next room over.
   

   
  Close up of the other morgue. Only three laptops ATM because I passed off another six to a coworker about a month ago. You can also see my four extra batteries for my UPS, disconnected because I need to crimp new cables (old ones were too thin and started to melt)
   

   
  Close-up of the troubleshooting station. Spare GPU, spare projector, MTG cards, portable toolkit.
   

   
  Here you can see cleaning supplies, games collection, spare CPUs, thermal paste, HP Touchpad with wireless inductive charging dock, Dell XPS15 (1st gen i5 but a gorgeous screen, 80GB Intel SSD upgrade), networking gear, receiver (powering an Acoustic Research HC6 5.1 system)
   

   
  Assorted boxes, spare PSUs, 2-bay HDD dock, 4-bay HDD dock (hidden on the other side of the tower), hidden PSU/center speaker (PSU looks super bland idling that low without the four 12AH SLA batts hooked up to it)
   

   
  Close up of my main rig - 27" monitor, DT770 Pro 80ohm, Logitech Mic, Logitech KB800, Logitech Performance MX, below is the 8" 100W long-throw woofer (turned way up) and Dell Poweredge server (not hooked up at the moment, loud as hell)
   

   
  Not shown - iPod Video 5G, Z-Line ZL5001 chair, Pinball machine/minifridge (other room), TV/NES/SNES/N64/Wii, lots of other stuff I'm forgetting

 Getting soon - FiiO E17, AntLion ModMic
   
  Computer specs - 4Ghz AMD 965 BE quad core cooled by Zalman CNPS 9900A 120mm CPU cooler, 6Gb DDR2 RAM, EVGA GTX550Ti (upgrading to GTX6xx series on release) 120GB SATAIII SSD and 3x3TB internal RAID0 array (switching to 4x3TB RAID5 when HDD prices rebound from Thailand flooding) running on Highpoint RocketRaid 2720SGL SAS controller, additional eSATA card running the 6 drive ~5TB JBOD in the 4-bay+2-bay docks, Antec 900 case with NZXT fan controller, Zalman ZM-850 modular 850W PSU, Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty Professional PCI-E sound card, Intel PCI-E NIC, Asus M4N82 motherboard, modded 800W 1350VA CyberPower UPS.

 Think that's all of it, hopefully I put in enough detail to answer most of your questions 
 Feel free to ask for more details/advice if you want.


----------



## PrestigeWW

Recently changed things around..
   

   
  Added a pair of ERA Design 4s
   

   
  Optical out to a Benchmark DAC1.  Balanced out to a Ray Samuels SR71B, single ended to a McIntosh MAC4300V.
   

   

   
  and balanced out to an Audeze LCD2 Rev 1.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Both of the above - VERY NICE


----------



## haveblue

Recent pics of mine:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Recent pics of mine:


 

  
   
  That looks gorgeous! 
  I'm jealous 
   
  I need a new PC....


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Recent pics of mine:


 

 Ducky Shine DK9008S!  I love this keyboard too!


----------



## buddyboy1

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Recent pics of mine:


 

 How do you like the ducky shine? I have been considering getting one myself, but have never tried mechanical switches before.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





haveblue said:


> Recent pics of mine:


 

 Nice setup X2.  Much envy from me toward your gear esp HD800 and the above peripherals - that looks like a nice mouse and keyboard.
   
  Mine needs upgrade but all my money goes toward audio gear lol.


----------



## haveblue

Quote:


ohhgourami said:


> Ducky Shine DK9008S!  I love this keyboard too!


 
  Quote: 





buddyboy1 said:


> How do you like the ducky shine? I have been considering getting one myself, but have never tried mechanical switches before.


 
  Quote: 





drez said:


> Nice setup X2.  Much envy from me toward your gear esp HD800 and the above peripherals - that looks like a nice mouse and keyboard.
> 
> Mine needs upgrade but all my money goes toward audio gear lol.


 
  I have the brown switches and they're great. Much nicer feeling than regular keyboards. The only other one I've had the chance of using is a Steelseries 7G with black switches, and I like this much better. I guess the $50 premium for the lights was worth it, but if you wanted to save some money, you can get one that's non-illuminated such as a Leopold or something for $100.
   
  And this mouse, Mionix Naos, GET IT. It is the MOST comfortable mouse I've ever freaking used. It is literally molded to my hand.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My MX revolution (which no longer exists, apart from the MX performance) is so comfortable and does all the things I need it to do!
 I hope it NEVER DIES ON ME!

 I can't find one to replace it


----------



## TopazPie

Yeah, you gotta love the MX switch keyboards. I've got a cm storm with blues that's my favorite right now. Sold my old Leopold and now that money will be going toward some audio stuff hopefully. Now if I only had my camera to take a pic of the setup...


----------



## Draygonn

MX Cherry Blacks Leopold Tenkeyless here. I had a 6Gv2 but went to the Tenkeyless for gaming.


----------



## bowei006

wow ..g reat pics guys 
   
  indiana consultant company dude  haha 100W sub. lolz.  120W over here  haha
   
  .....wow that mac...i sweat just seeing how close the imac was to the edge and the macbook pro on the stand >_<
   
  nice clear computer case closeup man


----------



## stingx




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very cool picture stingx


----------



## stingx

Thank you. I love that old Viper!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> My MX revolution (which no longer exists, apart from the MX performance) is so comfortable and does all the things I need it to do!
> I hope it NEVER DIES ON ME!
> 
> I can't find one to replace it


 

 oh god...oh not now...no...nooo NOOOO!
 My MX revolution is freezing up and the wheel has stopped working
   
  How coincidental is it, that I said this today, and now...oh god - what mouse to get....!!!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> oh god...oh not now...no...nooo NOOOO!
> My MX revolution is freezing up and the wheel has stopped working
> 
> How coincidental is it, that I said this today, and now...oh god - what mouse to get....!!!


 


  i've been looking at the G series logitech gaming mouses...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> i've been looking at the G series logitech gaming mouses...


 

 I need wireless mouses - the only one i would get is the performance MX


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I need wireless mouses - the only one i would get is the performance MX


 
  one of them is wireless though G700 if i remember correctly and the battery they give you is already one of the expensive good ones...


----------



## spittis

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> one of them is wireless though G700 if i remember correctly and the battery they give you is already one of the expensive good ones...


 


  I use the G700. It's a solid mouse. You can choose between running it wireless or wired (it hasn't got a docking station, you charge it by connecting the USB cable). It has 8 extra buttons and the quick scrolling function.
   
  I actually ended up taking out the battery and run it wired only to make it lighter for fast paced FPS games but it works well either way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

oh my god!
   
  I just disassembled the mouse, put it back together, after playing around with the mouse wheel - and i sorted it out !!
   
  Happy days, MX revolution, we are back together <3


----------



## Szadzik

New PC and screen with Metrum Octave, WA2, T1s and SA5000s.


----------



## Draygonn

totally dubbed said:


> oh my god!
> 
> I just disassembled the mouse, put it back together, after playing around with the mouse wheel - and i sorted it out !!
> 
> Happy days, MX revolution, we are back together <3




Good for you. Getting the mouse you like can be tough sometimes, I wish they could last forever.


----------



## Roller

Wireless and performance don't go together when it comes to peripherals such as mice and keyboards.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> Wireless and performance don't go together when it comes to peripherals such as mice and keyboards.


 

 LOL!
  Of course they won't be as good as wired mice/keyboards, but I don't game, so i don't need 0ms response or dpi etc etc lol


  Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Good for you. Getting the mouse you like can be tough sometimes, I wish they could last forever.


 

 I'm very chuffed in myself !


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> MX Cherry Blacks Leopold Tenkeyless here. I had a 6Gv2 but went to the Tenkeyless for gaming.


 


  >Tenkeyless
 >for gaming
 what.jpg

 That's seventeen fewer keys that you could be using.

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

i've heard that from testing.. kinda like Head Fi ABX testing...you really can't tell the difference really........... i have no problems whatsoever with mine. and i have a regular wireless mouse >_<
   
  @Szadik
  wow new ASUS montiro thats great!..now where's the computer? behind the drape?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Updated my setup with the HRT Music Streamer II+. Sure, the HA-160DS and HD650 sound good, but I'm falling in love with the Valhalla plus MST II+.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Updated my setup with the HRT Music Streamer II+. Sure, the HA-160DS and HD650 sound good, but I'm falling in love with the Valhalla plus MST II+.


 
  very nice and streamlined man  ahhaha. mine..isn't so :/ ....


----------



## stingx




----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





stingx said:


>


 

 i've seen way worse..in myy house lolz. and haha. i think i spot a xbox 360 and..a western digital or seagate External HDD siting in the back


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





stingx said:


>


 
   
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31g0YE61PLQ


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> very nice and streamlined man  ahhaha. mine..isn't so :/ ....


 


  Thanks! Yeah, I'm a bit OCD when it comes to my organization....


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





roller said:


> Wireless and performance don't go together when it comes to peripherals such as mice and keyboards.


 


  True in 2008, but no longer really true.


----------



## pdiddypdler

austin morrow said:


> Updated my setup with the HRT Music Streamer II+. Sure, the HA-160DS and HD650 sound good, but I'm falling in love with the Valhalla plus MST II+.




I that is the Music Streamer II + , what is this??

http://www.amazon.com/HRT-Music-Streamer-II-Resolution/dp/B0038O38S6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1329544500&sr=8-4


----------



## Draygonn

griffinhart said:


> >Tenkeyless
> 
> >for gaming
> 
> ...



Tenkeyless allows the mouse and WASD keys to be closer together.


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> I that is the Music Streamer II + , what is this??
> http://www.amazon.com/HRT-Music-Streamer-II-Resolution/dp/B0038O38S6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1329544500&sr=8-4


 

 An earlier version. They changed the case to match the non-plus version sometime last year.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Tenkeyless allows the mouse and WASD keys to be closer together.


 


  Because the proximity of the mouse affects WASD performance or vice-versa, right?
   
  (And, if in some bizarre way it _does_, just move the mouse to be below the keyboard. Congrats, you're pretty much as close to WASD as possible without actually being on the keyboard itself!)
   
  (Alternatively: get a keyboard with a mouse on it. :v )
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> True in 2008, but no longer really true.


 

  
  Sorry but that's still wrong. The same issues that lagues wireless peripherals in 2008 still affect them in 2012. The difference is that they both last longer until they start displaying them, and the hardware has been revised to higher specs, which don't make them issue free.
   
  Again, if you want performance (and not just for games), you need to go with wired.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> Again, if you want performance (and not just for games), you need to go with wired.


 

 Agreed - but that's more if you use your PC only, or mainly for gaming.
   
  Wireless, for gamers the biggest issue is:
  -Not as customisable
  -Runs out of battery
  -Not as high DPI/programmable as wired.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Agreed - but that's more if you use your PC only, or mainly for gaming.
> 
> Wireless, for gamers the biggest issue is:
> -Not as customisable
> ...


 

 Basically, people who do serious work on a PC or gaming require wired peripherals. But we had already agreed on that. It was just the other user who refused to acknowledge that


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> Basically, people who do serious work on a PC or gaming require wired peripherals. But we had already agreed on that. It was just the other user who refused to acknowledge that


 

 I would not refuse to acknowledge it - that's madness !
   
  No...this ...is HEAD-FI *kicks into pit* hehe
   
  I do a lot of typing on mine + use it for a lot of multimedia usage -> So I have the Logitech MX revolution mouse + K350 keyboard = and they are brilliant, with their shortcuts to my mail, volume keys etc etc.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I would not refuse to acknowledge it - that's madness !
> 
> No...this ...is HEAD-FI *kicks into pit* hehe
> 
> I do a lot of typing on mine + use it for a lot of multimedia usage -> So I have the Logitech MX revolution mouse + K350 keyboard = and they are brilliant, with their shortcuts to my mail, volume keys etc etc.


 


  Do what you will. The connectivity traits are there and evident for anyone to see.


----------



## jtaylor991

Is the Razer Mamba not a great wireless (and wired) mouse for (pro) gaming? Just had to mention it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Is the Razer Mamba not a great wireless (and wired) mouse for (pro) gaming? Just had to mention it.


 

 it could well be!
 But usually for the same price you would pay for a pro wireless gaming mouse, you could achieve for a much cheaper price (usually) wired.
   
  This is my assumption.


----------



## jtaylor991

Yeah I guess so, but still, disregarding price, it's a wireless mouse with like 5600dpi and 1ms response time wired or wireless. Awesome!
  I got it and a Razer BlackWidow Ultimate when I was a noob gamer (and still am) thinking it would actually help me get kills, and I look back on this and laugh at this foolishness as it didn't, seems silly to think now, and I don't game much anymore. But I still like having the backlit keyboard (the mechanical part hasn't really made a big difference to me, I just feel like I make more mistakes from the more spread out keys) and the mouse is nice too since it matches the keyboard.


----------



## bowei006

I really don't see much real non placebo evidence of wired gaming mouses versus good also high performance wireless gaming mouses...really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I really don't see much real non placebo evidence of wired gaming mouses versus good also high performance wireless gaming mouses...really.


 


  I don't think its got anything to do with it.
  Its more responsiveness and features a mouse/keyboard have


----------



## jamesnz

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Is the Razer Mamba not a great wireless (and wired) mouse for (pro) gaming? Just had to mention it.


 


   
  In my opinion, no, it's pretty terrible.
   
  The mouse's response was quick enough... while the battery lasted. I had 3, all broke or stopped working within about 3-4 months and I'm very gentle with my gear.
  Razer replaced the first two under warranty but the third fell a couple of days out of the 12 months since I purchased the first one and they refused to replace it.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Wireless is obviously worst on everything beside its also bad for your health, using a wireless keyboard is the dumbest thing, at-least a wireless mouse give you a little better handling by removing the cable. I had a logitech MX1000 mouse and it was great but you get drop-out ingame when you move it too fast, I heard its better now but it will NEVER be better than wire.


----------



## bowei006

the only problem i've had with some wirelss mouses on responce is if the reciever is too far away. or if the user doesn't move hsi mouse for a while. it has that small .2 second lag or soemthing when u start again.
   
  bad for your health? your surrouded and doused by your home router's wireless signals, home phones, cell phones, cell towers, and signals from all electronics...and an addtional 2.4GHz to 5GHz or 6GHz or whatever signal band your mouse is using..is  bad for your health? wirelss. is exactly the name.. a cleaner workstation through no wires
   
  i thought this was relevant to this forum.not the wireless discussion we are having right now


----------



## Roller

Latency (different degrees of), batteries, and desktop cleanliness are the traits of wireless, deal with it.


----------



## Draygonn

griffinhart said:


> Because the proximity of the mouse affects WASD performance or vice-versa, right?
> 
> (And, if in some bizarre way it _does_, just move the mouse to be below the keyboard. Congrats, you're pretty much as close to WASD as possible without actually being on the keyboard itself!)
> 
> ...




Lol, maybe I should just get one of these


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Lol, maybe I should just get one of these


 

  
  that's just brilliant


----------



## Marleybob217

So here is my desk, custom made 
   
  Can you guess all the components?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> So here is my desk, custom made
> 
> Can you guess all the components?


 


  wowow!! such a good setup.
   
  Samsung LCD montir
  Dell Laptop
  Sennhesier HD650/600
  Western Digitial external hard drive. 
  logitech mouse
  iphone 3GS
  ASUS CD Drive on your self built computer.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> wowow!! such a good setup.
> 
> Samsung LCD montir
> Dell Laptop
> ...


 

 Very close, the laptop is actually a bto laptop.
  Quite astonishingly you guessed the right iphone


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Very close, the laptop is actually a bto laptop.
> Quite astonishingly you guessed the right iphone


 

 oh -__- the laptop i was so sure was a Dell. i interned at a computer fixing shop for a while back.
   
  it's a no brainer it's a iphone. it can't be a 3G. well it could but im a major apple fan geek so i know many statistics. most users have 3GS's not 3G's. it's due to the upgrade cycle and stuff haha 
   
  what are your bookshelf speakers? what amp and DAC are u using? photo of the computert itself? specs?


----------



## oaklandrkg

Just posted this in a thread in the Equipment/Headphones forum, but since my main rig is run via my desktop computer, I thought I might as well post it here as well.
   

   
  My main headphone station runs through my desktop computer:
  FLAC - Foobar
  DAC/Amp - Fubar III [with Burr-Brown OPA627 op-amps and after-market PSU]
  Headphones - Senn 650 & Denon D2000
   
   
  My secondary station is also in the pic (I use it mostly in bed or when traveling):
  Sandisk Sansa Clip+
  Headroom Micro Amp
  Denon D2000
   
   
  Here's a copy of the pic with labels:
   

   
  Might as well post computer specs here too:
  - Cooler Master Storm Scout case
  - Windows 7 64bit
  - Intel i7-2600k (OC'd to 4GHz)
  - 8gb DDR3 RAM @ 1600MHz
  - Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 motherboard
  - nVidia Geforce 9400 GT GPU (old as heck, but I don't game)
  - 21.5" Dell & 23" ViewSonic monitors
  - 120gb Corsair Force 3 SSD boot drive [SATA III]
  - tons of other various HDDs
  - Corsair TX650 V2 650watt PSU
  - Logitech G700 [IMHO the greatest mouse ever made]
  - can't think of much else to list!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





oaklandrkg said:


> Might as well post computer specs here too:
> - Cooler Master Storm Scout case
> - Windows 7 64bit
> - Intel i7-2600k (OC'd to 4GHz)
> ...


 


  great system. i was almost about to say until i read that you don't game. i was gonna say..... but still. how do you go through your day without a legit keyboard? 
   
  and thank you for the specs..as you can see in the name..this thread has gone off topic. it went from a actual gaming rig thread to a post your office space setup thread. pictures of actual PC inards, cases and specs SHOULD be what the title name is saying. but whatever


----------



## oaklandrkg

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> great system. i was almost about to say until i read that you don't game. i was gonna say..... but still. how do you go through your day without a legit keyboard?
> 
> and thank you for the specs..as you can see in the name..this thread has gone off topic. it went from a actual gaming rig thread to a post your office space setup thread. pictures of actual PC inards, cases and specs SHOULD be what the title name is saying. but whatever


 

 Thanks for the comments, man! Not sure I really understand all of what you're saying, but I'm actually pretty fond of my keyboard; 12 programmable F-keys, lots of other 'hot-button' keys (calculator, back/forward, play/pause, volume, etc), strong wireless signal, among other things. Either way, I don't have any complaints. It's not a gaming keyboard, but like you mentioned, I don't game.
   
  Yeah, as a twenty-something with a computer with these specs, the fact I *don't* game I'd say puts me in, I would say, roughly, the 0.00001 percentile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





oaklandrkg said:


> Yeah, as a twenty-something with a computer with these specs, the fact I *don't* game I'd say puts me in, I would say, roughly, the 0.00001 percentile.


 
  haha 

 I game, but on the xbox 
   
  And btw, great setup - is it really comfortable though?
 For watching films, sure, for reading forums etc is it?


----------



## oaklandrkg

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it really comfortable though?
> 
> For watching films, sure, for reading forums etc is it?


 
   
  Thanks for the kind words chief!
   
  I know, *no gaming*, right? WhhaaAAAaaAaaTttt? I must be a total psychopath!
  
  And btw, it's a _ridiculously comfortable_ setup for all things computer; watching movies, listening to music, cruising the tubes, typing, design/art/photography work (my quasi-profession), flapping the flagpole, etc, etc.
   
  I use to be like most everyone else and use a regular office chair until I did a fantastic job mangling my back a few years ago. Herniated a disc in my lower back and damaged the main nerve that runs along the spine. Ended up getting back surgery. To this day being in an up-right seated position (think driving or sitting in a classroom) is increasingly painful for me. Thus, I adopted the recliner, and _boom-shake-the-room_, I can 'sit' comfortably in front of my computer for hours on end without a problem (although, errrr, that may not be such a good thing either  ).
   
  Even if my back magically was 100% perfect tomorrow morning, I'd still rock the exact same setup with the recliner. I'm more sensitive than other, true, but its just an evolutionary fact that the human body is not well equipped for the up-right seated position; ever wonder why back pain is by far the most common source of chronic pain?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





oaklandrkg said:


> Thanks for the kind words chief!
> 
> I know, *no gaming*, right? WhhaaAAAaaAaaTttt? I must be a total psychopath!
> 
> ...


 
   
  that's very sad to hear 
  I also fear my back will give way very soon...and I'm only 20yrs old.
   
  An no gaming at twenty something?
 I know people that don't even know or haven't even played or want to play games...
   
  Its not odd, its just that us lads, usually have the best, free time waster in the world - Gaming.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





colgate said:


> just ran batman arkham asylum off my acer netbook on maximum settings, average fps was 71, lowest was 33, and the highest was 101 fps. Not bad for a $250 netbook


 


  That's a cute way to say you played absolutely nothing of the sort, rather use a paid streaming service that pushes the video processed by a real computer for you to interact with. But that was almost an interesting sentence.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> that's very sad to hear
> I also fear my back will give way very soon...and I'm only 20yrs old.
> 
> An no gaming at twenty something?
> ...


 


  I myself am a gamer, however I have realized I am not an avid gamer as I used to be.  I still love games, but I just rarely play them even when I have the opportunity.  The only game that has been getting some attention from me lately is FFXIII.  I know that XIII-2 has been released, but I have yet to finish FFXIII fully, so until then.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





colgate said:


> Don't tell me impossibilities until you have seen the results
> 
> 
> 
> although the intel HD integrated card was getting taxed a bit though out the benchmark session


 


  I'm going to be very clear on this since you take me and everyone else for fools. The screenshot has NOTHING to do with mobile computing, nevermind the ridiculously underpowered netbooks. It's nice puzzling to see you trying to push this fluff here, but that doesn't stick. Desktop cards (plural!) on a NETBOOK? Right... /rolleyes
   
  EDIT: Even if it was actually ran on an Intel IGP, the netbook versions are the most underclocked at both base and turbo frequencies, so there is absolutely no way an Intel HD 3000 would run with those settings at those frame rates. And yes, I do have that exact IGP with me right now.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

- a bit messy


----------



## Roller

James, thank you for having a computer screen with the aspect ratio of a computer screen


----------



## Roller

Good for you. Netbooks can indeed output image to external monitors.
   
  So, are you going to post specs or will the charade see no end?


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


colgate said:


> well, actually, my netbook has a HDMI output.
> the specs are as follows
> intel I7 2600k slightly overclocked past the stock speed
> 4gb 1300mhz ram
> ...


 

 Holy **** dude you bought an ultrabook? You must have some cash...


----------



## Roller

I think you should start reading a bit more about computers. And I mean absolutely no offense.
   
  You have a desktop CPU, not a mobile CPU, and even if that CPU were on a mobile computer, it would certainly not be inside a netbook or most notebooks.
   
  Also, if you want to post specs, you would do better to just post the report of a diagnostic software, that way there wouldn't be any more wrong info posted as it has been so far.
   
  EDIT: Basically, you probably have an i7-2630QM, or some other 2600 mobile CPU series, which has nothing to do with the 2600K desktop CPU. Also, neither the desktop nor the mobile CPUs exist in netbooks.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





roller said:


> James, thank you for having a computer screen with the aspect ratio of a computer screen


 


  thank you sir!
  I just dont see the need for a larger one.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> thank you sir!
> I just dont see the need for a larger one.


 

  
  Hat's off to you sir, nothing less would suffice 
   
  It's not even about the size, which is a whole different subject, since different people have different needs.
   
  Computers were made to have certain aspect ratios, such as 4:3 and 5:4, certainly not 16:9, and 16:10 is passable. Now, it would be perfectly fine to have the plethora of 16:9 screens all over if the manufacturers everywhere weren't trying to force a TV aspect ratio down our throats disguised as a computer aspect ratio.


----------



## Roller

OMG, I just realized I was feeding the troll :O


----------



## Roller




----------



## ohhgourami

Roller, I expected better but we all can fall for those traps.
   
  I say someone ban the mofo?


----------



## DanXbix

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/imagebnf.jpg


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> that's very sad to hear
> I also fear my back will give way very soon...and I'm only 20yrs old.


 

 Time to put a grand down for a nice ergonomic chair.  I did and my back feels a hell of a lot better.  Find one that really molds to your body.  And after 8 hours of sitting, you still feel good!


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





roller said:


> Hat's off to you sir, nothing less would suffice
> 
> It's not even about the size, which is a whole different subject, since different people have different needs.
> 
> Computers were made to have certain aspect ratios, such as 4:3 and 5:4, certainly not 16:9, and 16:10 is passable. Now, it would be perfectly fine to have the plethora of 16:9 screens all over if the manufacturers everywhere weren't trying to force a TV aspect ratio down our throats disguised as a computer aspect ratio.


 


 4:3 and 5:4 are terrible effing ratios for me to do any sort of work on, and here's why:


   
  (In fact, I hate 16:9 almost as much as I hate 4:3. I need to get a set of 16:10 S-IPS monitors, is what I really need to do.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Destroysall

Dell u2412m?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> 4:3 and 5:4 are terrible effing ratios for me to do any sort of work on, and here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxhaxx

Get the Dell U2412 :] On sale atm based on Slickdeals


----------



## Griffinhart

The only result I'm getting is for 400USD, which is more expensive than the monitor I've currently got my eyes on (HP ZR24w).
   
  (I haven't committed because I'm trying to find a buyer for my current pair - Acer S243HL - I may or may not have one or two lined up, but I've not heard back from either of them and it's... inconvenient.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> 4:3 and 5:4 are terrible effing ratios for me to do any sort of work on, and here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Which is why 16:10 is the only modern acceptable aspect ratio. Oh, and I certainly understand the usefulness of width, but never at the expense of height.
   
  And you're already set on the right path, aspect ratio and lighting wise.
   
  EDIT: And ohhgourami, my mind is quite tired, today was a rough day, I didn't see it coming. But now I'm feeling dirty :S


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Lol, maybe I should just get one of these


 

 I wasn't joking about getting a keyboard with a mouse on it.
   

   
  (Really useful for those lazy days where I don't want to take my hands off the keyboard. Same reason why I use vimperator on Pale Moon.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I wasn't joking about getting a keyboard with a mouse on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


This won't do?:


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> The only result I'm getting is for 400USD, which is more expensive than the monitor I've currently got my eyes on (HP ZR24w).
> 
> (I haven't committed because I'm trying to find a buyer for my current pair - Acer S243HL - I may or may not have one or two lined up, but I've not heard back from either of them and it's... inconvenient.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 I own a ZR24W and I absolutely love it.  I think it is much better than the U2412 as the panel is a bit better.  I got mine for ~$280 after tax and recycling fee.  It was a deal I couldn't pass up so now I use my laptop as a desktop.  Worth every penny.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





roller said:


> This won't do?:


 

 I actually don't really like touchpads. I mean, I'll use one if I have to (i.e., laptop), but I prefer not to (which is why I'm glad my Lenovo has both a TrackPoint and a multitouch screen).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> oh -__- the laptop i was so sure was a Dell. i interned at a computer fixing shop for a while back.
> 
> it's a no brainer it's a iphone. it can't be a 3G. well it could but im a major apple fan geek so i know many statistics. most users have 3GS's not 3G's. it's due to the upgrade cycle and stuff haha
> 
> what are your bookshelf speakers? what amp and DAC are u using? photo of the computert itself? specs?


 
  The bookshelf speakers are mackie mr8 mk2, and give out a very nice sound.
  The speaker stands are custom built, or did I tell you that already?
   
   
  DAC: traktor audio 2
  amp: fiio e9
   
   
  Specs of the pc: 
  fractal casing
  i5 2500k
  xfx 6870 dual fan
  8 gigs ram
  hard drive: samsung spinpoint 3 HD103SJ
  650 watt power supply
   
  It's about one month old , and custom built just like the desk (I like building stuff).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I myself am a gamer, however I have realized I am not an avid gamer as I used to be.  I still love games, but I just rarely play them even when I have the opportunity.  The only game that has been getting some attention from me lately is FFXIII.  I know that XIII-2 has been released, but I have yet to finish FFXIII fully, so until then.


 

 Well...I spend a lot of my time now "chilling out" by that I mean, being on head-fi lol...
  I used to play a lot, and since I've been increasingly annoyed at BF3...I've sort of "quit" the game
   
  There are no FPS's I'm really looking forward to either right now.
  I highly doubt I'll ever buy another COD game, BF was such a let down this time round, and got me so frustrated, that after playing BF games for 6years, I feel that this was by far the one that pisses me off the most...
   
  Possibly Halo 4? Dunno 
   


  Quote: 





roller said:


> I'm going to be very clear on this since you take me and everyone else for fools. The screenshot has NOTHING to do with mobile computing, nevermind the ridiculously underpowered netbooks. It's nice puzzling to see you trying to push this fluff here, but that doesn't stick. Desktop cards (plural!) on a NETBOOK? Right... /rolleyes
> 
> EDIT: Even if it was actually ran on an Intel IGP, the netbook versions are the most underclocked at both base and turbo frequencies, so there is absolutely no way an Intel HD 3000 would run with those settings at those frame rates. And yes, I do have that exact IGP with me right now.


 

 I think I've figured out what type of person "roller" is after reading this and 2 other posts...
  A little more respect to your fellow head-fiers wouldn't be bad you know...
   


  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> - a bit messy


 
  blame the kids!
  No but seriously, how is this messy?
 Its brilliant, nice setup - especially the "audio section" to the left


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





colgate said:


> My netbook is currently hooked up to my monitor which I got form bestbuy when they had a blackfriday sale


 

 nice!
 How much did it cost?
   


  Quote: 





colgate said:


> well, actually, my netbook has a HDMI output.
> the specs are as follows
> intel I7 2600k slightly overclocked past the stock speed
> 4gb 1300mhz ram
> ...


 
   
  VERY good specs for $250
  Makes me wonder...if I should get a new PC...!
  
   


  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Roller, I expected better but we all can fall for those traps.
> 
> I say someone ban the mofo?


 

 haha!
   


  Quote: 





danxbix said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/imagebnf.jpg


 

 Very nice backlights!
 Must be such a distraction - not saying that's a bad thing.
  I would be spending my time playing with those backlit LED's. All day....All night!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Talking about PC's....
  My mum's friend wants a laptop for around £300 (in UK)
   
  Have you guys got any manufacturers to avoid, or any to suggest? Possibly, the exact models?
   
  This would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Roller

Totally Dubbed, the next time you talk, try thinking or reading the previous posts to actually understand how much of a troll colgate was and the correct order of thought. And since that user was mocking everyone by spreading misinformation, thing which you would have known simply by the fact that there is no such thing as a netbook with the specs he claims. Do you understand now, or will you continue to jest?
   
  EDIT: And since I hold no grudge to your attitude, answering to your question, there have been several reports of late Dell and HP models overheating, and Acer is certainly to avoid like the plague due to very dubious QC processes in use for around a decade.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I own a ZR24W and I absolutely love it.  I think it is much better than the U2412 as the panel is a bit better.  I got mine for ~$280 after tax and recycling fee.  It was a deal I couldn't pass up so now I use my laptop as a desktop.  Worth every penny.


 


  I have to admit the ZR24W's color reproduction sounds far beyond tempting, I just might have to grab one eventually


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> Totally Dubbed, the next time you talk, try thinking or reading the previous posts to actually understand how much of a troll colgate was and the correct order of thought. And since that user was mocking everyone by spreading misinformation, thing which you would have known simply by the fact that there is no such thing as a netbook with the specs he claims. Do you understand now, or will you continue to jest?
> 
> EDIT: And since I hold no grudge to your attitude, answering to your question, there have been several reports of late Dell and HP models overheating, and Acer is certainly to avoid like the plague due to very dubious QC processes in use for around a decade.


 


  Ok


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Ok


 


  And in the future don't ever go with assumptions, there more often than not complete and utterly wrong, and just make you look bad, for lack of other... words.
   
  About Alienware systems, they remind me of Ultrasone gear to an extent. They're flashy, can stand out from the crowd, and have models that are rather unique


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> And in the future don't ever go with assumptions, there more often than not complete and utterly wrong, and just make you look bad, for lack of other... words.
> 
> About Alienware systems, they remind me of Ultrasone gear to an extent. They're flashy, can stand out from the crowd, and have models that are rather unique


 

 Alienware is £1k+ and is a gaming based PC...
   
  And no, I still stand by what I said, sorry - I just don't want to argue


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





roller said:


> Sorry but that's still wrong. The same issues that lagues wireless peripherals in 2008 still affect them in 2012. The difference is that they both last longer until they start displaying them, and the hardware has been revised to higher specs, which don't make them issue free.
> 
> Again, if you want performance (and not just for games), you need to go with wired.


 


  Nope. It's been discussed to death on hardware forums -- for the past one-and-a-half-to-two years there have been no substantial usability differences between wired and wireless with the notable exception of battery life. Latency differences are negligible.
   
  Just like most audio gear, it's placebo and a wireless stigma. There's been no controlled measurements (i.e. evidence) confirming substantive differences in responsiveness versus the two grades of peripherals in recent years. If you find proof, feel free to post it.
   
  There are more important issues to worry about like negative acceleration that still plague "gaming-grade" devices.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Alienware is £1k+ and is a gaming based PC...
> 
> And no, I still stand by what I said, sorry - I just don't want to argue


 

  
  Since you're being stubborn for unknown reasons, be that way and happy along the process. Just keep this in mind, I have Head-Fi in high regards for several reasons, one being that it is a good source of information, and a reliable one at that. So when I see people that deliberately spread misinformation that others might not be aware of, I certainly don't take that lightly. But if you think it's good to infect a healthy community with false info, then you're even further from where you should be than I thought.
   
  Also, you seem to have issues following simple logics, which would be fine if you stopped to think about it. But it's your prerogative.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> Nope. It's been discussed to death on hardware forums -- for the past one-and-a-half-to-two years there have been no substantial usability differences between wired and wireless with the notable exception of battery life. Latency differences are negligible.
> 
> Just like most audio gear, it's placebo and a wireless stigma. There's been no controlled measurements (i.e. evidence) confirming substantive differences in responsiveness versus the two grades of peripherals in recent years.
> 
> There are more important issues to worry about like negative acceleration that still plague "gaming-grade" devices.


 


  Battery life? Most certainly as wired is fed directly through the wire. Latency, negligible? It's certainly like audio, some can listen to certain things others cannot, so if a user is happy with wireless, good for him. But unfortunately, the grade of wireless being discussed isn't on the same price level of the comparable audio gear, in this case wireless peripherals still being rather expensive.
   
  EDIT: But yes, there are more issues to take care of, just that the original ones still have to be fixed, as in they are they below what wired provides. And curiously, gaming gear can work remarkably well for non gaming usage.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





roller said:


> Battery life? Most certainly as wired is fed directly through the wire. Latency, negligible? It's certainly like audio, some can listen to certain things others cannot, so if a user is happy with wireless, good for him. But unfortunately, the grade of wireless being discussed isn't on the same price level of the comparable audio gear, in this case wireless peripherals still being rather expensive.


 


  Well of course a low-end wireless mouse will be worse than an average wired mouse in terms of responsiveness.
   
  If you compare something like a G700 in wireless mode to a comparable wired mouse (in terms of specifications and features), the substantial difference will come down to batteries and price. There's going to be no substantive discrepancy between response times and latency.
   
  Of course the G700 still has sensor-level acceleration problems which once again is the bigger problem to consider nowadays.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> Well of course a low-end wireless mouse will be worse than an average wired mouse in terms of responsiveness.
> 
> If you compare something like a G700 in wireless mode to a comparable wired mouse (in terms of specifications and features), the substantial difference will come down to batteries and price. There's going to be no substantive discrepancy between response times and latency.
> 
> Of course the G700 still has sensor-level acceleration problems which once again is the bigger problem to consider nowadays.


 


   
  Unfortunately you seem to forget that there are noticeable discrepancies that aren't exactly clear through measurements, but then again this is a polarizing subject. And I was talking about most high end or near high end wireless mice and their wired counterparts.
   
  Wait, what kind of acceleration issues does the G700 suffer from?


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





roller said:


> Unfortunately you seem to forget that there are noticeable discrepancies that aren't exactly clear through measurements, but then again this is a polarizing subject. And I was talking about most high end or near high end wireless mice and their wired counterparts.
> 
> Wait, what kind of acceleration issues does the G700 suffer from?


 
   
  If there's a difference it should be measurable. It's exactly as you say -- it's at a cost. Wireless responsiveness R&D is reflected in the premiums in higher-end wireless mice like the G700, but the performance is there if you're willing to pay for it.
   
  Wireless keyboards on the other hand typically haven't had as much thought put into improvement in responsiveness. We don't really see "gaming-grade" wireless keyboards. The wire of a keyboard rarely becomes much of an issue, and the bigger problem is ghosting which is understandably harder to eliminate over a wireless signal.
   
  As for the G700 and a number of comparable high-end gaming mice that use the same sensor (including wired mice): even with software/driver-acceleration set to 0 the sensor has low-level built in input acceleration.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> If there's a difference it should be measurable. It's exactly as you say -- it's at a cost. Wireless responsiveness R&D is reflected in the premiums in higher-end wireless mice like the G700, but the performance is there if you're willing to pay for it.
> 
> Wireless keyboards on the other hand typically haven't had as much thought put into improvement in responsiveness. We don't really see "gaming-grade" wireless keyboards. The wire of a keyboard rarely becomes much of an issue, and the bigger problem is ghosting which is understandably harder to eliminate over a wireless signal.
> 
> As for the G700 and a number of comparable high-end gaming mice that use the same sensor (including wired mice): even with software/driver-acceleration set to 0 the sensor has low-level built in input acceleration.


 


  That's why I said it's a polarizing issue, just like audible differences that don't register accordingly, and while they always should, they do not. But then again, that's a matter for the Sound Science equivalent section.
   
  About keyboards, what bothers me the most is that ghosting could be fixed relatively easy but would add costs. And it's not even needed going to PS/2, as USB is actually capable of going being the typical 3/6 key limit. But again, it's all about implementation and how many most manufacturers don't go through the trouble.
   
  I remember not long ago that there were a couple high end wireless mice that had built in acceleration, but through a petition with a rather large signing base, a firmware version was released to specifically disable that. Has Logitech provided anything of the sort so far?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





oaklandrkg said:


> Thanks for the kind words chief!
> 
> I know, *no gaming*, right? WhhaaAAAaaAaaTttt? I must be a total psychopath!
> 
> ...


 

 haha yeah. you are 1 percentile. with core i7 sandy bridge and no..gaming wow
   
  how do you type on your keyboard that isn't full size?
   
   




colgate said:


> Don't tell me impossibilities until you have seen the results
> 
> 
> 
> although the intel HD integrated card was getting taxed a bit though out the benchmark session


 

  hey me too! coolio. i can set my game to max settings on my 5 year old notebook too and then take a screenshot that it's on max settings too...only problem is..on my 5 year old laptop....it won't play at max.
   
  i would like to see a fraps log that recording your max,avg,min fps over a period of time in that game running at that setting.
   
  what game is that?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> 4:3 and 5:4 are terrible effing ratios for me to do any sort of work on, and here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 4: is just fine.  The problem is that LCD panels which aren't put in laptops have awful pixel density.  I've got two 20" viewable CRTs with resolutions of 1920x1440 and 2048x1536.  I don't code much but this looks like plenty of space to me.


----------



## christophrowley

I'm not sure you have your definition of netbook straight, colgate.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





colgate said:


> when I built my computer at officemax, the salesman said it was a book for the net


 

 I like this.


----------



## calipilot227

Trololol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





colgate said:


> this is the netbook in question for all you non believers


 

 I bet the next thing they are going to ask you is your sales receipt as they don't believe you paid $250....lol


----------



## jtaylor991

I don't believe that is a netbook as it has a numberpad on the right, and I won't say I don't believe you paid $250, but I'm very doubtful if you're talking new at OfficeMax. Plus, a netbook screen wouldn't be over 11.6 inches and it wouldnt have a 1080p display (as far as I know). I think you mean *note*book budy, but nonetheless awesome if you paid $250, congrats on the score!


----------



## bowei006

i love my 16:10 monitor on my MBP..i don't like the black border on the top and bottom slightly protruding when watfching movies
   
  $250?.......i take everything back. Iwas gonna start trolling about how ...you didn't post a real FRAPS log since those numbers don't mean anything. the CPU one does..but the GPU not really....but $250? what specificiations?deals etc? did you do to get the price to that?
   
  haha nad yeah. saleseman say everything. iknow he probably meant that..but still 
   
  ...60C GPU... hmm usually that's not too hot. but in a laptop..that is pretty hot as it also heats other components :/
   
  I need new RAM >_< I can't get 4.1GHz with my current RAM. which seems to be what is bottlenecking me >_<


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> Alienware is £1k+ and is a gaming based PC...


 

 Alienware is Dell. This means it's overpriced, and you have a roughly 50-50 chance of it crapping out on you in six months, or never.

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Alienware is Dell. This means it's overpriced, and you have a roughly 50-50 chance of it crapping out on you in six months, or never.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  +1,,,i have no respect for it. one of my aquantices at my school that i thought knew a bit about ocmputers...had a funny feel to it. he didn't know companies any gamer would know. and then....we talked about gaming pc...and he's all like alienware is where it's at.. ASUS?....haha that stupid company
   
  ASUStek?...is a world leader in computer hardware engineering -___- their ROG products are the top undisputed line of Gaming GPU's and Motherboards winning  many industry medals and awards for innovation,efficency, performance and reliability
   
  i don't care if you think u know ur stuff or not. if you don't know that top part right there..i don't care. you can't and have no right to talk to me. ill just be able to troll you so hard it's not even funny. Yes i know MSI,Gigabyte, ECS and other companies are there and have mobo's and things in the leagues too. but really guys. ASUS ROG is top gun.. for those that don't know. they are all from taiwan...i feel like im missing a company or two from that list of the largest mobo makers(not including foxconn OEM) ...meh
   
  it's getting boring for the night so why not:
  Who can guess what ASUS Graphics card this is?..just a fun thing


----------



## MarioImpemba

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Alienware is Dell. This means it's overpriced, and you have a roughly 50-50 chance of it crapping out on you in six months, or never.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  My last two computers were Dell - one lasted 7 years, the other one is going on 4 years; so sign me up for the "never", lol. Also, the latter tower was cheaper than DIY for matching specs when I priced it out. Though, I've never seen a Dell laptop that wasn't a ****-show. An ya... who buys Alienware, heh.
   
  At any rate, this thread is depressing now. Needs moar pics


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





marioimpemba said:


> My last two computers were Dell - one lasted 7 years, the other one is going on 4 years; so sign me up for the "never", lol. Also, the latter tower was cheaper than DIY for matching specs when I priced it out. Though, I've never seen a Dell laptop that wasn't a ****-show. An ya... who buys Alienware, heh.
> 
> At any rate, this thread is depressing now. Needs moar pics


 



   

   

   
  The above tower..costed the same as the below self built one. it had the same specs...which would you choose? 
   
  SPECS matter..but if those parts are crap parts....it doesn't mean anything
   
  and yes like you say
   
  CAN WE HAVE MOAAR PICS OF THE COMPUTER RIGS? ...no..not setup or office..rigs please like my above pictures. i posted other pics before and specs already


----------



## 3X0

Dual GPU + 8/8/6-pin configuration + that video output config = Asus ROG ARES 5870x2.
   
  In other news, I just went from..
   
  GTX 580 -> HD 6990 -> GTX 590 -> HD 6990 -> GTX 480
   
  Which doesn't make much sense, but whatever. Will put a pic of the latest when the 480 comes in.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> Dual GPU + 8/8/6-pin configuration + that video output config = Asus ROG ARES 5870x2.
> 
> In other news, I just went from..
> 
> ...


 


  you sir....get much much much kudos  you got it!! wooot. wooot! i give you mad points for knowing the configs of those so easily


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> you sir....get much much much kudos  you got it!! wooot. wooot! i give you mad points for knowing the configs of those so easily


 
   
  He beat me to it, that was my first thought when you mentioned ASUS but I wasn't forum-watching at the time. In other news, there's an article I saw once where they run two MARS II cards in one rig.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> He beat me to it, that was my first thought when you mentioned ASUS but I wasn't forum-watching at the time. In other news, there's an article I saw once where they run two MARS II cards in one rig.


 


  why not? the MARS II and many cards are dual GPU. crossfire and SLI currently support up to 4 GPU's. notice i said Processing units and dont' mean Graphics cards.
   
  imagine what ASUS can do when they get a hold of the top seried Souther Islands and Kepler's  haha. $1700 per card?
   
  what about if or when AMD and Nvidia...update SLI and crossfire to support....8 GPU's....... imagine 4 of those cards running together on the bandwith of PCIE3........ with the highest Enthusiast class Ivy Bridge i7(if this happens this year)....just imagine people. we could wipe the floor so well with whatever the xbox or ps4 tries to do...so hard


----------



## Griffinhart

ASUS laptops are terrible. Nearly half of everyone I know at school has one (I'm not even kidding), and every single one of them has had some kind of issue with their laptop.
   
  I'm not particularly satisfied with my ASUS mobo either, although it's not due to failure - it's just as large and accommodating as I'd thought it would be.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> ASUS laptops are terrible. Nearly half of everyone I know at school has one (I'm not even kidding), and every single one of them has had some kind of issue with their laptop.
> 
> I'm not particularly satisfied with my ASUS mobo either, although it's not due to failure - it's just as large and accommodating as I'd thought it would be.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  Laptops all have problems. thats due to small spacing and etc inside. despite that. ASUS and Samsung still top customer satisfaction, reliability, problems list. just imagine how horrid HP's and Dells that are near the bottom do -___- 
   
  key points to make:
  it's a laptops
  it's running windows
  were the one's you saw ROG?
  what may seem like a lot to you, may actually just be a smaller number(example:everyone's dating and doing drugs and having you know what; actual statistics show that the number you think is actualyy a lot lower, people that have probelms or do things just like to make it more public and known)


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> ASUS laptops are terrible. Nearly half of everyone I know at school has one (I'm not even kidding), and every single one of them has had some kind of issue with their laptop.


 

 My 1005HA netbook has been going strong for over 2 years now.  I particularly enjoyed how easy it was to order a new keyboard module for like $15 when I spilled a coke on it.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> My 1005HA netbook has been going strong for over 2 years now.  I particularly enjoyed how easy it was to order a new keyboard module for like $15 when I spilled a coke on it.


 


  im surprised :/ desite my love for ASUS. it's a company. i see so many different faces on it. a marketing face that is for consumers and has some pricey things, a gaming face and etc
   
  like. they try to make you buy a $30 more expenssive overclocked card..yet provide you with software to overclock them. ROG moderatores and ppl go "yeah overclock" but marketing and others are all like. spend money


----------



## Softdrink 117

Figured I should hop in here. Apologies for the terrible picture quality; I lack a proper camera.
   
  What my system _looked_ like...

   
  ...and what it looks like _now_, courtesy of college > . <

   
  There's been some serious improvement in the headphone department since I got here. But there's NO SPACE.
   
  Some interior shots:

  Cable routing is a huge OCD thing for me. In fact, in an ideal world the 4-pin molex extension on the side over there would not exist. And yet... it does. Because it must. For now.
   

  The reverse, showing how I managed to make the front look so pretty. I wish I had another HDD, but the market exploded, and another terabyte is almost outside my budget right now.
   
  Basic Specs:
  i5-2500K
  GTX 560Ti
  ASUS Xonar Essence STX 7.1
  Corsair AX850
  8GB RAM
  1 TB SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 SATA HDD
  OEM slot-loading disc drive
   
  Inside a Silverstone FT03 case (which is awesome, by the way). I recently swapped the stock fans for some Scythe gentle Typhoons, which despite being absurdly expensive are amazing fans.
   
  Monitor is a 23" IPS from ViewSonic. I think it's 16:10, but it might be 16:9.
   
  Input devices:
  Tenkeyless 40% (60%) KBC Poker; MX Brown switches
  Razer DeathAdder on Razer Kabuto
  Wacom Intuous 4 (has not gotten much use due to no longer having photoshop; currently saving for the student edition of CS5.5)
  (Not shown) Razer Onza
  (Not shown) Razer Nostromo
   
  (If it isn't obvious I used to like Razer. A lot. Not so much anymore; their products have been steadily dying on me with the exception of the DeathAdder).
   
  So yeah.


----------



## bowei006

wow thank you for some internal pics and specs!!!  very very nice cost efficent system there 
   
  I have a problem with Razer,Western Digital and Microsoft. I can name quite some negative and postive things about each..but really nothing to really hate on them at all. i just don't know why. i just dislike thoe 3...i have no reason..i just dont know.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Laptops all have problems. thats due to small spacing and etc inside. despite that. ASUS and Samsung still top customer satisfaction, reliability, problems list. just imagine how horrid HP's and Dells that are near the bottom do -___-
> 
> key points to make:
> it's a laptops
> ...


 
   
  I owned an Acer for nearly three years and it never had hardware issues of any sort. Ran a bit sluggish at the end of its lifetime, but I think that was more a software issue. (Let's just say I hadn't reformatted it in nearly the same amount of years as I owned it.) Gave it to my mom, got a Lenovo X201 tablet for note-taking and code-writing. Really need to stick a pair of 4GB 204-pin SODIMMs in it, though - running on 2GB is hilariously bad, especially considering that I want to virtualbox.
   
  Dunno if they were Republic of Gamers. Most of 'em looked like they had jet intakes for fan exhausts, for what it's worth.
   
  Most people were running Windows, but at least two guys had either Virtualbox running, or an additional Linux (I _believe _Ubuntu) boot.

 The school I go to is a... well, let's call it a game design and software engineering school, because that's probably the closest equivalent. All the people that own ASUS laptops need 'em for either render farming (although, the school provides whole labs for that), or for writing, compiling, and running their homework assignments (CS200 - write a 2D software renderer! CS250 - write a 3D software renderer! CS300 - 3D hardware rendering, lighting! CS350 - I have no idea but I'm terrified of taking it because I hate graphics and why aren't there more AI classes at my school ugh).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I owned an Acer for nearly three years and it never had hardware issues of any sort. Ran a bit sluggish at the end of its lifetime, but I think that was more a software issue. (Let's just say I hadn't reformatted it in nearly the same amount of years as I owned it.) Gave it to my mom, got a Lenovo X201 tablet for note-taking and code-writing. Really need to stick a pair of 4GB 204-pin SODIMMs in it, though - running on 2GB is hilariously bad, especially considering that I want to virtualbox.
> 
> Dunno if they were Republic of Gamers. Most of 'em looked like they had jet intakes for fan exhausts, for what it's worth.
> 
> ...


 

 yes that's what i meant by:
it's a laptops
 it's running windows
  
 hardware and software are big things that cuase problems on laptops and OEM built desktops(to a much lesser extent) it's Windows incompatability with those hardware and software that cause crashes. im using the word incompatability *very very generally here.*stuff just crashes every now and then or that hardware has an error here or that there
  
 Yes. ROG laptops  are bassed of Stealth bombers 
  
 In case you might also want to note. Laptops , even/espeically gaming ones not cared for properly by someone that knows his stuff ..will all die. what if you gave an HD800 to a guy that uses apple earbuds portably and beats solo's...yeah. know you get what i mean.
  
 gaming laptops like those and by ASUS and all mobo companies come with soo soo many cool looking enthusiast overclocking tools and this and that. many of them are noise..and even worse. ASUS has like 30 programs(overexagerating but u know what i mean) that.. DO THE EXACT SAME THING or have 90% of the stuff in one program..and then another with a cooler name that has one other feature. Asians..i know. done incorrectly..and guess what..crash
  
 these are being used heavily with programs and software...used by someone that doesn't know his stuff (as in real enthusiast) and crash. real enthusiast/computer geeks when soemthing BSOD's or crashes..take it easy. normal people freak out and make u think it's happening to every person. no..it's not.


----------



## ohhgourami

Softdrink 117, I can tell that you go to a UC.  That desk and bedframe are the same ones I had in UCSD.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Softdrink 117, I can tell that you go to a UC.  That desk and bedframe are the same ones I had in UCSD.


 

  
  sniped! gott'em


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yes. ROG laptops  are bassed of Stealth bombers


 

 /headdesk
  /sigh
   
  ROG laptops look nothing like a B-2 Spirit. Not flat or rounded enough. They also don't look like F-117 Nighthawks, because they're not all angles and ugly as sin...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## jinny

I've been following this thread for quite some time and some of your have very beautiful setups!!
  I don't know if here's the right place, but thought i'd share. here's my current setup.
   

   
 
   
  J


----------



## SniperCzar

In my experience, low end Dells and any Acer laptops last an average of 2-3 years, sometimes less. One particularly good example is a low end Dell brought to me recently that literally melted its own solder joins apart because of overheating. Essentially it was the exact same thing that happened to early Xbox 360s that caused them all to RRoD. This was particularly impressive considering the processor had so much thermal paste globbed on it that it functioned as an insulator and should have caused a thermal shutdown within five minutes of heavy use.
   
  I rarely if ever see any Asus or Alienware laptops in my repair shop, and it's not just the lower market share. And the thicker Lenovos? Those things are built like absolute tanks. Between my brother's Lenovo and my Beyers, I could tear down a wall through brute smashing and they'd both still be functional. Toshibas and high-end Dells are very hit or miss. As for Fujitsus they're pretty much nonexistent anymore outside of one or two models at Wal-Mart.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> /headdesk
> /sigh
> 
> ROG laptops look nothing like a B-2 Spirit. Not flat or rounded enough. They also don't look like F-117 Nighthawks, because they're not all angles and ugly as sin...
> ...


 

 well. you get what they are trying to do. that's the important thing. and well. not stealth bombers exactly. but stealthy look...that's..kinda bsed off a stealth bomber....it's an Asian cool looking thing :/
   


  Quote: 





jinny said:


> I've been following this thread for quite some time and some of your have very beautiful setups!!
> I don't know if here's the right place, but thought i'd share. here's my current setup.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 this thread is supposed to be computer rig.. but since its on head fi. it's more or less a post your audiophile desktop setup..that usually includes a comptuer.. wow. great bookshelfs. what are they? im a headphone guy...don't know much about bookshelfs at all >_<
   
   
  Quote:


> > Originally Posted by *SniperCzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > In my experience, low end Dells and any Acer laptops last an average of 2-3 years, sometimes less. One particularly good example is a low end Dell brought to me recently that literally melted its own solder joins apart because of overheating. Essentially it was the exact same thing that happened to early Xbox 360s that caused them all to RRoD. This was particularly impressive considering the processor had so much thermal paste globbed on it that it functioned as an insulator and should have caused a thermal shutdown within five minutes of heavy use.
> >
> > I rarely if ever see any Asus or Alienware laptops in my repair shop, and it's not just the lower market share. And the thicker Lenovos? Those things are built like absolute tanks. Between my brother's Lenovo and my Beyers, I could tear down a wall through brute smashing and they'd both still be functional. Toshibas and high-end Dells are very hit or miss. As for Fujitsus they're pretty much nonexistent anymore outside of one or two models at Wal-Mart.


   
  exactly. laptops and OEM computers are largely hit and miss really. those ratings i said above were generally.
  current overal PC ranking goes like this:
  1:Apple
  2:Samsung
  3:ASUS
  4:Toshiba
   
  don't mind number 1 if you don't wnat to and just move the numbers below Apple up one rank  ASus used to hold supremem windows pc spot..until samsung started going hard.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Softdrink 117, I can tell that you go to a UC.  That desk and bedframe are the same ones I had in UCSD.


 
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> sniped! gott'em


 


 Yep. UCLA, Mechanical Engineering major. Triple room > . <
   
  I'm the only person I knew from high school who went to UCLA-- everyone else is at UCSD.
   
  With regard to the whole "ASUS as a company" thing:
  I personally have had nothing but great experiences with ASUS products. My sound card is one (and although I no longer use it for amping the DSP effects are very impressive), and my best friend owns one of the 'stealth bomber' uber-laptops. His laptop has suffered a couple serious failures involving the power supply chain and hard drive, but even after modifying it outside of warranty he received excellent service from their representatives. Plus, I really respect their general commitment to providing well-executed products, especially with their motherboards. True, some of their applications are probably bs (and frankly, what prebuilt system DOESN'T come with a ton of bloatware these days?), but on the whole they seem like a company that actively tries to deliver what their market wants.
   
  As an example, their new DAC/amp looks like it will have some VERY promising features and top-notch build quality. And it exists purely because of the popularity of their 'audiophile' product-- the Essence STX-- and the demand for a higher-tier solution. Whether it will actually deliver higher performance remains to be seen, though.
   
  BTW, I'm a former Dell user. Never again. Currently I use an Acer netbook from several years back when I'm on the go.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> /headdesk
> /sigh
> 
> ROG laptops look nothing like a B-2 Spirit. Not flat or rounded enough. They also don't look like F-117 Nighthawks, because they're not all angles and ugly as sin...
> ...


 

 Lol, my sentiments exactly. I think it's just some kind of justification for the absurdly oversized cooling intakes. From a marketing standpoint it makes sense... sort of...
   
  And I personally prefer the F-117 aesthetic to that of the B-2. It's ugly to the point of being beautiful, methinks.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> Yep. UCLA, Mechanical Engineering major. Triple room > . <
> 
> I'm the only person I knew from high school who went to UCLA-- everyone else is at UCSD.
> 
> ...


 
  see this is what i mean  all the stuff you noted was exactly what i mean. and yeah ASUS bloatware. they give you a free full windows restore CD...their bloatware...meh. like i said. so many programs do the same thing..can't stop me from loving them though. you just need to use the right ones 
   

   
  Acer is on the rise. they are the main company behind emachines and gateway. emachines is pure crap. gateway offers one of the best price to performance ratios of mass marketed laptops i have ever seen. sadly. they are also very problem laden due to lack of good quality parts. Acer themselves however is on the rise 
   
  ASrock is as well. it's kinda funny. ASrock was made by Asus (Asustek's rarely used tagline:Asus, heart warming, rock solid) to be a lower quality(still many times higher than foxconn) motherboard company for new builders that don't have much money....Asrock department is now in full competition with Asus. you odn't know how many people don't know asrock is by asus and go into argumetns about price to performance. yeah. asrock is hitting all classes now from enthusiast clas to gaming class. they are doing ok right now in enthusiast class. but are rocking all the lower classes. not rocking rocking. but doing pretty good. a creation escaping it's creator  hah
   
  Dell...eww


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> well. you get what they are trying to do. that's the important thing. and well. not stealth bombers exactly. but stealthy look...that's..kinda bsed off a stealth bomber....it's an Asian cool looking thing :/
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...


 

 ASIAN PEOPLE. /fistshake
 (Don't worry, guys. It's cool, I'm Vietnamese. I can be casually, sarcastically racist towards Asians! :v )

 Say what you will about Apple and its fans, but their hardware, for all its overpricedness, is seriously top-notch. They're one of few laptop manus that do proper cooling without needing to jam a huge freakin' fan inside (and still have the machine be hot).

 (Not that I'd ever own an iProduct - haven't had an iAnything for the past couple of years, and I'm more than fine with this.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> -stuff-


 


  I spy some Deus Ex in there. Great game, really blew me away. Phenomenal interior designs to boot.
   
  I inherited the Acer netbook, but I agree it was a great price/performance value even when it was new. Lenovo also seems to be doing quite well in that department. There's actually a very sizeable discount on their Thinkpad series here, which makes it even more absurd.
   
  I was a bit curious about ASrock when planning and building this rig. I was not familiar with them, and their products seemed to fall somewhere between the 'low end' manufacturers and brands like ASUS and MSI. That's some interesting information.
   
  By the way, do any of you guys use SSDs in your builds? The prices are heading down fast, and given the HDD market crash they're looking much more attractive.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> it's getting boring for the night so why not:
> Who can guess what ASUS Graphics card this is?..just a fun thing


 

 Would you want me to show u emails I had with ASUS?
  
  Or should I just tell you how bad they are?
  I absolutely hate ASUS, they are ABSOLUTELY useless, and have no idea what they are doing. Honestly.
  I used to love ASUS, until i had problems with my motherboard.
   
  I thought an ASUS "support/tech specialist" would know what RAM was, and what "out-date bios, that doesn't run on a newer CPU" was
   
  Here you go son:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





jinny said:


> I've been following this thread for quite some time and some of your have very beautiful setups!!
> I don't know if here's the right place, but thought i'd share. here's my current setup.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is such a beautiful picture!!


----------



## Tilpo

totally dubbed said:


> Would you want me to show u emails I had with ASUS?
> 
> Or should I just tell you how bad they are?
> I absolutely hate ASUS, they are ABSOLUTELY useless, and have no idea what they are doing. Honestly.
> ...




Never expect anything out of customer support. It seems to happen very rarely that they DO know what they are talking about. 

I once had to deal with customer support of some fairly large hardware webshop. They didn't even know how to open a .zip file, on WINDOWS where it should have built-in support from XP onwards. Never underestimate the stupidity of customer support.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Never expect anything out of customer support. It seems to happen very rarely that they DO know what they are talking about.
> I once had to deal with customer support of some fairly large hardware webshop. They didn't even know how to open a .zip file, on WINDOWS where it should have built-in support from XP onwards. Never underestimate the stupidity of customer support.


 

 not only customer support mate...
  Sent it to some technicians 3x, yes THREE TIMES.
  Each time they came back with - it runs fine on XP with 4GB ram.
   
  OF COURSE IT DOES YOU GENIUSES, but not with my E6500 - the bios is god damn outdated, and I can't updated it.
  I only found this out from my friend after, as he said:
  "look chris, i suspect, that its the bios, you won't be able to run 4gb ram on that mbo, with no matter what ram you try. They should have known better, and told you from the start, that the bios is not as up-to-date as your newer CPU is. Even though its on the compatibility list"
   
  I want to avoid ASUS as much as possible.
  Even my monitor, started having blue line problems:


----------



## bowei006

GrifFinhart u read me wrong. Im a pc and linux enthusiast. But im an Apple fan boy. A very big one. Hey guys what other mass market  computer comes standard on all lines with a Cirrus Logic Dac and pretty good amp with optical out? Standard that is.
   
  My customer support with Asus also only gets an average score. Ive also called them multiple times but i dont hold it against them. Im calling Asus USA ... Not Asustek corp.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> ASUS laptops are terrible. Nearly half of everyone I know at school has one (I'm not even kidding), and every single one of them has had some kind of issue with their laptop.
> 
> I'm not particularly satisfied with my ASUS mobo either, although it's not due to failure - it's just as large and accommodating as I'd thought it would be.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  I've had my Asus Eee PC 1201N since the week they were available in the US. 0 problems. I upgraded the HDD to a 500GB Seagate Momentus XT and added 4GB of 800 MHz G.Skill RAM. This thing runns like a champ.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





jinny said:


> I've been following this thread for quite some time and some of your have very beautiful setups!!
> I don't know if here's the right place, but thought i'd share. here's my current setup.
> 
> J


 


  I like it.. Really diggin' the Parasound components.


----------



## jinny

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> this thread is supposed to be computer rig.. but since its on head fi. it's more or less a post your audiophile desktop setup..that usually includes a comptuer.. wow. great bookshelfs. what are they? im a headphone guy...don't know much about bookshelfs at all >_<


 

 they are passive bookshelfs, Usher S-520. yea, they are great speakers, pity i didn't have much space to work with.
   


  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> This is such a beautiful picture!!


 

 thanks! glad that you liked it. =)
   


  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I like it.. Really diggin' the Parasound components.


 

 yup, i love them too. their small size really fits my needs of it being a desktop setup. and they sound pretty good too!


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> By the way, do any of you guys use SSDs in your builds? The prices are heading down fast, and given the HDD market crash they're looking much more attractive.


 

 I had an X-25M G2 in my desktop, it's still quite zippy even though it's nearly two years old (which is a very long time in the SSD world). I moved the Intel to my laptop when I got a Vertex III for my desktop (needed the extra 40GB of space over the 80GB Intel). On my desktop I run the Vertex alongside my triple 3TB Hitachis all on a dedicated 2720 SAS RAID card.


----------



## bowei006

the only problem i have with getting an SSD would be programs. i know you have to edit registry to change instal directory..but then TRIM this and that. making sure nothing gets on an SSD and bleh :/
   
  my next PC upgrade will be:
  120GB SSD for $130 hopefully and $160 Nvidia Kepler GPU


----------



## MorbidToaster

I just want SSD to hit $1=1gb and I'll buy a 500 gig drive. I just can't stomach paying $650 for 500gb of space no matter how reliable and fast it is.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I just want SSD to hit $1=1gb and I'll buy a 500 gig drive. I just can't stomach paying $650 for 500gb of space no matter how reliable and fast it is.


 

 i can't even stomach a storage medium that costs over $200....  just need the SSD to be just enough for Windows and some few fast loading programs and things..nothing else. I get very very fast performance off my non OS blank drives and when I turn off all windows appearance themes(Aero) ..i wnat my comptuer to be like that standard which is why i want an SSD.
   
  i don't wnat to have to overclock my GPU to 910MHz Core and 5333MHz Memory clock and 3.7GHz Quad CPU and set things to high and then realimte priority every singel TIME.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I just want SSD to hit $1=1gb and I'll buy a 500 gig drive. I just can't stomach paying $650 for 500gb of space no matter how reliable and fast it is.


 

 wait how is 500GB = $650?
   
  Ohhhh SSD - my bad!
   
  I was going to say..I bought a 1TB @7.2k RPM for £60


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> wait how is 500GB = $650?
> 
> Ohhhh SSD - my bad!
> 
> I was going to say..I bought a 1TB @7.2k RPM for £60


 
  i  bought my external hard drive just a month before the HDD market crash. it was a desktop external hard drive....2TB 7200RPM . for $75


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I just want SSD to hit $1=1gb and I'll buy a 500 gig drive. I just can't stomach paying $650 for 500gb of space no matter how reliable and fast it is.


 


  I can relate. But luckily that's something that we can be expecting sooner that predicted, and not just because of the whole mechanical drive price inflation. It's a good thing that bus performance has been topped so soon...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> i  bought my external hard drive just a month before the HDD market crash. it was a desktop external hard drive....2TB 7200RPM . for $75


 

 mine is around 1yr old possibly even 2 
  I got now 2TB's, both internal HDD's - one of them being my main bootable/XP installed one


----------



## MorbidToaster

I see HDDs fail way too often (as a tech) to use them as a reliable storage option. That's why I feel the need to have 4 backups of my music library.

  
  Once SSD comes down a bit more I can reduce that to one I use and one back up. It'll be so nice.
  Quote: 





roller said:


> I can relate. But luckily that's something that we can be expecting sooner that predicted, and not just because of the whole mechanical drive price inflation. It's a good thing that bus performance has been topped so soon...


----------



## bowei006

i k now what you mean. mine aren't in that good condition either


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I see HDDs fail way too often (as a tech) to use them as a reliable storage option. That's why I feel the need to have 4 backups of my music library.
> 
> 
> Once SSD comes down a bit more I can reduce that to one I use and one back up. It'll be so nice.


 

 I totally agree.  I use three externals for all my storage.  I have been interested to learn how RAID works as I think it could be good for storage use.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I totally agree.  I use three externals for all my storage.  I have been interested to learn how RAID works as I think it could be good for storage use.


 
  as an enthusiast im soo soo enticed to just use Raid to combine and make both drives faster than to use raid mirroring. forgot if the first one i mentioned was Raid0 or Raid 1...im just too enticed to go for speed than mirroring.


----------



## SuperZero5225




----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I see HDDs fail way too often (as a tech) to use them as a reliable storage option. That's why I feel the need to have 4 backups of my music library.
> 
> 
> Once SSD comes down a bit more I can reduce that to one I use and one back up. It'll be so nice.


 


  Keep in mind SSD reliability still has ways to improve.
   
  Considering there are 1TB SSDs around, even if manufacturers weren't shifting focus, prices would drop despite the lower rate.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





superzero5225 said:


>


 

 great picutres  what game are you doing? BF3? Starcraft? or...not a game but 3Dmark?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Of course it does, but I'd feel confident that both my hard drives wouldn't fail at once that way. Of course I could RAID up, but that's just not something I want to do. I want less drives, not more.

  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Keep in mind SSD reliability still has ways to improve.
> 
> Considering there are 1TB SSDs around, even if manufacturers weren't shifting focus, prices would drop despite the lower rate.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Of course it does, but I'd feel confident that both my hard drives wouldn't fail at once that way. Of course I could RAID up, but that's just not something I want to do. I want less drives, not more.


 


  I agree with you to a certain point. And I wouln't use conventional SSDs for archiving.
   
  Less drives as in how many?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> as an enthusiast im soo soo enticed to just use Raid to combine and make both drives faster than to use raid mirroring. forgot if the first one i mentioned was Raid0 or Raid 1...im just too enticed to go for speed than mirroring.


 


  I totally understand.  Yet Raid tends to work perfectly well in most cases, it seems.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I totally understand.  Yet Raid tends to work perfectly well in most cases, it seems.


 


  Except when the array fails and all data is lost.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I have it backed up in 5 places at the moment (girlfriend's PC, netbook, external, iMac, tower in another house). I'd like to cut it down to 2 (3 once I get my MB Pro). iMac (main home system), MB Pro (Main portable system), SSD Back up.

  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> I agree with you to a certain point. And I wouln't use conventional SSDs for archiving.
> 
> Less drives as in how many?


----------



## christophrowley

An SSD just for backup? Surely you'd be better off buying multiple hard drives and having them at different locations instead? The advantage of SSDs is speed, not reliability. Yes they won't die if you drop them like hard drives will but they aren't that reliable.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





christophrowley said:


> An SSD just for backup? Surely you'd be better off buying multiple hard drives and having them at different locations instead? The advantage of SSDs is speed, not reliability. Yes they won't die if you drop them like hard drives will but they aren't that reliable.


 


  well in terms of failure rate. they are lower. but i get what you mean. in terms of..lifespan....if TRIM isn't active or you read and write to it too much. it's pretty horrid. even if TRIM is active and you write to it and read a lot.. much more the former than the later. SSD's........yeah. plus their costs are astronomical as of this time.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's more of an organization issue rather than a cost issue. Having to keep multiple drives in different locations up to date (as my library grows very frequently) is a chore. I know as I do it now.

 That's also why I'm waiting for costs to come down at least a little more (probably a lot more) before actually investing. Also, I guess I wasn't clear on my full intention. It would act as mainly a backup, but also just a quick, portable music libarary. Via an enclosure. Wouldn't have to worry about it near as much as I do my current external that I carry frequently.
  Quote: 





christophrowley said:


> An SSD just for backup? Surely you'd be better off buying multiple hard drives and having them at different locations instead? The advantage of SSDs is speed, not reliability. Yes they won't die if you drop them like hard drives will but they aren't that reliable.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I have it backed up in 5 places at the moment (girlfriend's PC, netbook, external, iMac, tower in another house). I'd like to cut it down to 2 (3 once I get my MB Pro). iMac (main home system), MB Pro (Main portable system), SSD Back up.


 


  Unfortunately the industry has yet to develop a completely fail proof backup system, we can only increase the number of backup points so far. You would do better to span it through multiple mechanical drives.
   
  Also, fragmentation prevention would very much help with access speeds, if that's so much of a consideration (I'm not talking about defragmentation passes).


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> It's more of an organization issue rather than a cost issue. Having to keep multiple drives in different locations up to date (as my library grows very frequently) is a chore. I know as I do it now.


 

 Have you considered using something like CrashPlan? That's assuming you're not hotswapping drives of course, just using multiple computers.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Well I don't think anything would be completely fail proof...ever. Speed isn't a huge concern, but it's nice I suppose.

  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Unfortunately the industry has yet to develop a completely fail proof backup system, we can only increase the number of backup points so far. You would do better to span it through multiple mechanical drives.
> 
> Also, fragmentation prevention would very much help with access speeds, if that's so much of a consideration (I'm not talking about defragmentation passes).


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Well I don't think anything would be completely fail proof...ever. Speed isn't a huge concern, but it's nice I suppose.


 


  Backups need, above anything, reliability. And speed naturally increases as tech evolves. Redundancy is still the best alternative for now, as I don't really consider "giving out" your data/storing it on the cloud a valid solution, especially when considering both data sensitivity and sheer size.
   
  But getting back to the whole SSD business, they now are forced to both drop in price and increase in read/write cycles, at least for around a year.
   
  And about fail proof systems, I'm eager to see if 2016-2018 will really bring sugar computing to life


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> Have you considered using something like CrashPlan? That's assuming you're not hotswapping drives of course, just using multiple computers.


 
   
  I'm way too paranoid to use something so opaque like that.
   
  Are there any services that give you something like a virtual drive you can backup to yourself so I could encrypt the the virtual drive with TrueCrypt and know what was going on with the encryption.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I'm way too paranoid to use something so opaque like that.
> 
> Are there any services that give you something like a virtual drive you can backup to yourself so I could encrypt the the virtual drive with TrueCrypt and know what was going on with the encryption.


 


  As long as you put it on the web, it's out there for anyone to see, depending on the will and knowledge, that is.


----------



## maverickronin

Being backed up on a remote machine isn't exactly being "on the web" though it does leave you open to more attack vectors.
   
  I'd like to come up with a more convenient off site back plan besides swapping encrypted hard drive in a safe deposit box every month or something....


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Being backed up on a remote machine isn't exactly being "on the web" though it does leave you open to more attack vectors.
> 
> I'd like to come up with a more convenient off site back plan besides swapping encrypted hard drive in a safe deposit box every month or something....


 


  Different people have different notions of security. You alone know the value you put on your data, and act accordingly.


----------



## SuperZero5225

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> great picutres  what game are you doing? BF3? Starcraft? or...not a game but 3Dmark?


 


  Actually that's just Spotify. Wish you could see it but oh well lol. Thanks!


----------



## SniperCzar

I was thinking just use the site to site local network backup, not the online portion of CrashPlan. It's really much more flexible compared to something online focused like Mozy or Carbonite.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





roller said:


> Except when the array fails and all data is lost.


 

 If a small failure can bring down the entire array, then you're doing it wrong. A friend of mine has a five-drive setup and he can suffer total loss of any two drives and retain all data.
   
  If you're going to do something, do it right.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> I was thinking just use the site to site local network backup, not the online portion of CrashPlan. It's really much more flexible compared to something online focused like Mozy or Carbonite.


 

 Hmm..
   
  Didn't see that on the overview.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Here is my set-up. It keeps me happy 
  Specs:
  Intel 965 Extreme Core i7 3.2 Ghz
  3 x Hard Drives; 1 _Segate 250GB_, 1 _WesternDigital 1TB_, 1 _WesternDigital 2TB_
  2 x nVidia GeForce GTX 280's (2GB total)
  12GB of DDR3 1600MHz Memory
   
  3 x HP S2031's (These fit perfectly on my desk)



   
  Here is my attempt at the cable management, I spent 4 hours working on hiding these wires...



   
  Here is a picture of under the desk,
  I might upgrade to a prettier power strip to replace the two mismatch ones I'm currently using.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> If a small failure can bring down the entire array, then you're doing it wrong. A friend of mine has a five-drive setup and he can suffer total loss of any two drives and retain all data.
> 
> If you're going to do something, do it right.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 That's either a RAID5 with hot spare or a RAID6. As a general rule you want a parity drive or hotspare for every three or so data drives.


----------



## jtaylor991

I'd use Carbonite, but I think it would take >1 year excluding my movie collection to upload everything...smh (after the forst 200gb they cap your upload speed, so my local connection doesnt really make a difference unless its slower than their cap which I doubt, its like 1.5mbps up)
  
  Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> I was thinking just use the site to site local network backup, not the online portion of CrashPlan. It's really much more flexible compared to something online focused like Mozy or Carbonite.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Didn't see that on the overview.


 
  http://support.crashplan.com/doku.php/recipe/backing_up_to_other_computers

 Also does differential/continuous backups.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> That's either a RAID5 with hot spare or a RAID6. As a general rule you want a parity drive or hotspare for every three or so data drives.


 


  You would be correct; RAID6.

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> If a small failure can bring down the entire array, then you're doing it wrong. A friend of mine has a five-drive setup and he can suffer total loss of any two drives and retain all data.
> 
> If you're going to do something, do it right.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  Clearly you weren't following the kind of array people were discussing previously. If we wanted to do something serious, we would obviously need more drives and a proper card to manage them, not those puny pseudo hardware solutions that have a lot of overhead. But then again, the average user here won't be spending more on that than it will on (high end) audio hardware.


----------



## christophrowley

The bigger problem with RAID is when the controller dies, not the drives. Finding an identical replacement can be tricky, especially a few years down the line. Personally, if I had the money and data worth protecting with such measures, I'd mirror Drobo B800fs's and have one offsite. Super easy to use and business class reliability. Can't ask for much else.


----------



## spork42

With RAID it is best to buy your replacements from different sources and batches at the initial time of purchase. You shouldn't be scrambling for replacements the second something goes wrong. This, obviously, adds to the cost rather significantly, but it is the right way to do it in my opinion.
   
  Controller cards are good for offloading I/O away from the CPU and the rest of the system. If you want redundancy within a server which is doing something other than pure file storage, such as a server running SQL, etc., then you'll want hardware RAID since the CPU has enough to worry about already. Controller cards are also useful for situations where you want fast external storage, but even then, having a controller card isn't always about RAID, such cards often feature JBOD compatibility for a reason.
   
  Solid software RAID solutions do exist, even at the enterprise level, and not having a controller makes things a lot simpler when a failure occurs. Sure, you are going to eat up system resources with software RAID, but on a dedicated storage machine, a NAS for example, this isn't going to matter.
   
  For almost all home server data storage use, I would argue that hardware RAID is the wrong choice. For the cost of a hardware RAID controller card and its eventual replacement, you can build a dedicated NAS capable of handling quite a bit of load with a $200 investment over the drives themselves.
   
  At home I run a dedicated FreeNAS machine based on an AMD Zacate board. It currently has 5x 2TB drives under RAID-Z2 (two disk parity) with a flash drive for the OS. The total cost of the machine, including drives, was under $700. (This was back before the flooding happened.)
   
  The NAS not only handles my AD shares, but my server uses it for large storage as well. Both the server and the NAS have 2x Gigabit Intel NICs that I picked up for around $30 each at some point. With 2x teamed ports on each end and a managed switch in the middle, my transfer rates between the server and the NAS (and any other box with network teaming, such as my workstation) is averaging 110MB/s over the network, which isn't bad. (Reads can sometimes be faster depending on how much is held in memory versus waiting for disk I/O.)
   
  Will it beat hardware RAID with enterprise disk? No, not really, but it doesn't have to. I have never been left wanting for more throughput even when the NAS is under simultaneous use for streaming and general usage.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





christophrowley said:


> The bigger problem with RAID is when the controller dies, not the drives. Finding an identical replacement can be tricky, especially a few years down the line. Personally, if I had the money and data worth protecting with such measures, I'd mirror Drobo B800fs's and have one offsite. Super easy to use and business class reliability. Can't ask for much else.


 
  But that leads to the question, "Do I want to have to rebuild my array when my motherboard dies/gets upgraded?"

 Drobo's a good solution for that situation, but waaaay to expensive for my liking. I for one chose a dedicated SAS RAID card because I don't want to have to go through the nightmare of migrating, destroying, and recreating a 9TB+ array if I want to upgrade my motherboard. Also, if you get a card from a reputable brand you have about an 80% chance of it working with a similar brand, as opposed to a 5% chance with a motherboard manufacturer who doesn't care if the new RAID chip matches the old, so long as the new one's cheaper.


----------



## christophrowley

Was sort of thinking in terms of cost no object, but yeah, Drobos are very expensive. To be honest, if it fits on a single disk, I'd just RAID 1. Simpler the better when you don't want failures.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> Here is my set-up. It keeps me happy
> Specs:
> Intel 965 Extreme Core i7 3.2 Ghz
> 3 x Hard Drives; 1 _Segate 250GB_, 1 _WesternDigital 1TB_, 1 _WesternDigital 2TB_
> ...


 


  i noticed..you kinda got ignore but man! great pictures! as this is the rig page. can we get rig pictures? like of the pc itself and some guts


----------



## justingregoire

Here's my budget setup. 


   
  I love the HRT MS2 and the CMoy is only temporary until I buy an O2


   

   

   
  The 598s are my favorite. My girlfriend mostly uses the KRK ones, and I bought the SR80s just to be able to experience that Grado sound.


----------



## ohhgourami

justingregoire, hello fellow redditor.


----------



## justingregoire

Hi! So glad I got introduced to this amazing hobby.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





justingregoire said:


> Hi! So glad I got introduced to this amazing hobby.


 


  also a redditor haha me too :d not too much karma though :/ wish i had more. but meh whatever


----------



## justingregoire

I usually just browse /r/audiophile and /r/audioengineering

 Both subreddits are pretty informative.


----------



## ohhgourami

I saw that same exact setup yesterday so it had to be you.
   
  For information, I don't find reddit quite as useful.  And I think people are a lot more sensitive to blunt comments on gear (i.e someone claimed their gear was "highish end" while I would consider it mid-fi at best).  r/headphones is simply a redundancy to head-fi...  However, I do like that r/audiophile has more perspectives from speaker people.


----------



## justingregoire

I completely agree with you about r/headphones. Also I think it's funny, but whatever setup you saw on reddit yesterday wasn't actually me unless you browsed way back like a month ago when i submitted mine.
  
  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I saw that same exact setup yesterday so it had to be you.
> 
> For information, I don't find reddit quite as useful.  And I think people are a lot more sensitive to blunt comments on gear (i.e someone claimed their gear was "highish end" while I would consider it mid-fi at best).  r/headphones is simply a redundancy to head-fi...  However, I do like that r/audiophile has more perspectives from speaker people.


----------



## bowei006

yeah i find many audio noobs on r/audiophile now...well not noobs but they dont take the time really. so many ATH M50's get thrown into suggestions. head fi has more or less stopped ATH M50 suggestions and now is refocusing on Beyer and Ultrasone..now i know where all these M50 peeps are comming from lolz


----------



## justingregoire

I like to consider myself an aspiring audiophile and will never be able to consider myself a full audiophile because I dedicate a lot of my time to mixing. The one thing that pisses me off about r/audiophile is that a lot of people who have a pair of ATH-M50s and a Fiio E9 think what they have is considered hi-fi. I'm not a snob about it, I just try my best to filter out those posts and focus on more of what knowledgable people have to say like Uncle_Erik.
  
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> yeah i find many audio noobs on r/audiophile now...well not noobs but they dont take the time really. so many ATH M50's get thrown into suggestions. head fi has more or less stopped ATH M50 suggestions and now is refocusing on Beyer and Ultrasone..now i know where all these M50 peeps are comming from lolz


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





justingregoire said:


> I like to consider myself an aspiring audiophile and will never be able to consider myself a full audiophile because I dedicate a lot of my time to mixing. The one thing that pisses me off about r/audiophile is that a lot of people who have a pair of ATH-M50s and a Fiio E9 think what they have is considered hi-fi. I'm not a snob about it, I just try my best to filter out those posts and focus on more of what knowledgable people have to say like Uncle_Erik.


 


  ahaha yeah uncle erik  if they think it's hifi..they dont know anything yet haha  if they say they have an audeuze or hifiman he 500....(or stax)then that's true hi fi. but you know... meh. i also wonder why r/audiophile even exists..many people there are on head fi or use head fi...they can just post on head fi..really


----------



## justingregoire

You have a valid point! I don't want to take over this thread, so I'll let everyone post their pics. Enjoy!
  
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> ahaha yeah uncle erik  if they think it's hifi..they dont know anything yet haha  if they say they have an audeuze or hifiman he 500....(or stax)then that's true hi fi. but you know... meh. i also wonder why r/audiophile even exists..many people there are on head fi or use head fi...they can just post on head fi..really


----------



## ohhgourami

About a month ago, someone posted a picture thread so others can post their setups.  He included his which was a Weiss DAC2, SPL Phonitor, and K702 (maybe the 701) and I commented "maybe it is time to upgrade cans?"  I don't find it offensive; I just think his cans are the weakest link in his chain.  Then I got insulted and downvoted...


----------



## justingregoire

Yeah you basically have to justify every little thing you say on reddit or else it gets downvoted to hell.
  
  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> About a month ago, someone posted a picture thread so others can post their setups.  He included his which was a Weiss DAC2, SPL Phonitor, and K702 (maybe the 701) and I commented "maybe it is time to upgrade cans?"  I don't find it offensive; I just think his cans are the weakest link in his chain.  Then I got insulted and downvoted...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





justingregoire said:


> Yeah you basically have to justify every little thing you say on reddit or else it gets downvoted to hell.


 


  and..i've noticed that you have to have the "reddit"mindset to get upvoted. i basically know what stuff i post will get downvoted and what stuff will get upvoted. redditers are basically the just hip enough but not really totally unconforming people. it's like that person that's a wannabe geek really but knows a lot about politics..well not deeply nor on the other global side of things.but knows not to much on tech..generally (minus the science geeks that helpus on that sub reddit)


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





justingregoire said:


> I love the HRT MS2 and the CMoy is only temporary until I buy an O2


 
  I haven't heard any version of the MS2, but I upgraded from a CMoy to an O2 and have nothing but great things to say about the change. It's really a phenomenal amp.


----------



## Griffinhart

It's been a while since I contributed anything meaningful to the thread, so...
   
  (Sorry for the poor quality - I'm working with a smartphone camera. I'm not big into photography or anything. vOv )
   
imgur link to the album, because I took 22 pictures, but I'm not gonna slam Head-fi with them all. (For those of you that want to see innards... that album will have them.)
   

   
  System specs are in my community profile.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Kudos

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> It's been a while since I contributed anything meaningful to the thread, so...
> 
> (Sorry for the poor quality - I'm working with a smartphone camera. I'm not big into photography or anything. vOv )
> 
> ...


 

 Lovely Unicomp


----------



## Griffinhart

Yeah, it's only like... two weeks old, maybe?
   
  So, so much better than my Logitech G19.
   
  Though, I do miss the extra G keys and the LCD screen.
   
  Kind of also want to replace this pointing stick with a Lenovo one, but that's beyond my expertise...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## firev1

Budget-fi rig reporting in, fujitsu lappy with R2000T monitors. I did my best with a RTA I borrowed for EQing but its still a resonance fest in hear. The puzzle behind absorbs some of the reflections. For the corners of my room will place cloth tapestries help with the situation? I'm also planning on getting some foam or something to raise my monitors to ear level.


----------



## Griffinhart

Izzat an oppai pad? I could never stand to use one. Regular wristpads are annoying enough as they are (you'll notice that I don't use my Vespula with the wristpad it comes with).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Fireev1 what animes r in each respective thing? Come to the anime thread! (i think u have) but yeah what r they they look familiar


----------



## Griffinhart

Poster/puzzle in the back is Koakuma and Patchouli from _Touhou Project_ (looks like a doujin work, since it doesn't have the QUALITY of ZUN art; the characters first appeared in _Touhou Project 6: Embodiment of Scarlet Devil_); figurine looks like meido-outfit Mio from _K-ON_ (ETA: mostly judging from the fact that the fig is a left-handed bassist; how many left-handed guitar-wielding maid outfit-wearing girls even exist in anime, anyhow?); don't recognize the one-piece swimsuit or the characters on the pad on the keyboard slide-out.
   
  Hmm, I really need to pick up a good wallscroll of Miku at some point... and get a custom-print dakimakura of Hanako...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Poster/puzzle in the back is Koakuma and Patchouli from _Touhou Project_ (looks like a doujin work, since it doesn't have the QUALITY of ZUN art; the characters first appeared in _Touhou Project 6: Embodiment of Scarlet Devil_); figurine looks like meido-outfit Mio from _K-ON_; don't recognize the one-piece swimsuit or the characters on the pad on the keyboard slide-out.
> 
> Hmm, I really need to pick up a good wallscroll of Miku at some point... and get a custom-print dakimakura of Hanako...
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  groffonhart lol doujin person  im not really one
   
  the people on the pad of the keyboard are the ones that looked familiar to me


----------



## Griffinhart

A lot of manga publications are doujinshi; you know this, right?
   
  Hell, _Touhou Project_ in and of itself is doujinshi, and that was before the huge fanbase cropped up and started producing doujinshi of doujinshi... or, in the case of Cho-Marisa, doujinshi of doujinshi of doujinshi.
   
  >inb4 inception
  >inb4 doujinshi all the way down
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## firev1

Puzzle is framed behind fibreglass(I think) and is from a japan based doujin group(can't remember but the original artwork was done very nicely). Deskmat is from Dog Days.  I wish I had more deskspace for the speakers, getting a good image is a challenge here.


----------



## Griffinhart

Scan it and reverse image search it. Shouldn't be too difficult to get a result, what with iqdb and sauceNAO.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## MorbidToaster

I have 2 of the slime plushies, and that Death Smiles faceplate...

 I need to get another set of shelves to show off all my figured again though. Oh, and nice Ikea furnite. :3
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> It's been a while since I contributed anything meaningful to the thread, so...


----------



## Griffinhart

Sadly, this desk was the only desk I could find that was decently long and deep enough to house all the things you see on it.
   
  (Though, if/when I upgrade to three monitors, I'll need a different place to put my consoles... /sigh.)
   
  Still, not much more than I'd want - one giant-as-heck (sadly, not as giant as I was hoping) slab to put things on, and a drawer for me to store things in. Simple, clean, efficient.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Griffinhart

Oh right, I should post my desktops, as well.
   
 - Internet.
 - Working.
 - Gaming.
 - Miscellaneous.
 - Maintenance.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

you really liked katawa shoujou didn't you


----------



## Griffinhart

More like I really like Hanako, but yes.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> More like I really like Hanako, but yes.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  ill check out the game one of thse days..just not enough time alone


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> --pics and stuff--


 


 First of all, great setup there. Haven't looked at the detail album yet, but I'll definitely take a peek later.
   
  Second, how's the Unicomp? Have you ever used a Cherry MX mechanical board? I've been very curious about other mechanical keyboards since getting my KBC Poker, which as a 60-40 board, has some distinct advantages and disadvantages when it comes to size.
   
  Finally, I'm amazed to find more than one person _in the same thread, in the same niche hobby_, who are also interested in bullet hells. School and other games have been taking up much of my time of late, but I always come back to Touhou, Deathsmiles, etc. Recently I've been playing a lot of Beat Hazard, Ikaruga, and R-type as well.
   
  As far as figures: I've never been big on the collecting impulse, so in general I can't really relate. That said, I do have several Revoltech models back at home, and I'm thinking of getting a few more.


----------



## Griffinhart

EnduraPro is god-tier, but then so are all of Unicomp's buckling spring keyboards. Can't speak for Cherry MX mechanicals, I've never used 'em - though a friend of mine just got a Das keyboard, since his motherboard doesn't have PS/2 ports, so he had to settle for USB.
   
  Dude, you realize that there's a Touhou and Vocaloid thread on Head-fi, right?
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> EnduraPro is god-tier, but then so are all of Unicomp's buckling spring keyboards. Can't speak for Cherry MX mechanicals, I've never used 'em - though a friend of mine just got a Das keyboard, since his motherboard doesn't have PS/2 ports, so he had to settle for USB.
> 
> Dude, you realize that there's a Touhou and Vocaloid thread on Head-fi, right?
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 I did, yeah. I just thought it was weird that one of the threads I had actually posted in, and was watching, by sheer coincidence, ended up hitting them as well. I haven't posted in too many threads here yet.
   
  SHRUG.
   
  As far as keyboards go, I've never tried any buckling spring. I have, however, used an old IBM rubber dome prior to getting my current board, and though it't no real comparison it was by far the best rubber dome board I'd ever used. Solid steel plate and everything.
   
  I generally use USB because my motherboard (and a lot of modern motherboards for that matter) has some firmware issues. I've used PS/2 keyboards with it before, but USB is more convenient for my laptop use too (hence the 60-40 layout, it's ultraportable).


----------



## Griffinhart

I dislike USB for keyboard input because of USB's nature as a polling interface, and it's saddening that PS/2 is getting phased out. Even worse that there hasn't really been any update for a hardware interrupt interface (though I guess that speaks to PS/2's robustness?).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## astrallite

Got some new Dynaudio Contour SRs I will be using for a bedroom setup. Just have them next to my Revels Ultima Gem2s to show just how compact these little monitors are.


----------



## firev1

Nice, I notice your room corners are untreated, you may one to consider diffusion or absorption panels at your room corners, that will really help with imaging and clarity.


----------



## MorbidToaster

DoDonPachi has been on my plate again as of late. Death Smiles is a favorite though. They did a fantastic job with that game. CAVE's still got it. I feel like I'm one of the only danmaku fans not into Ikaruga though. Just couldn't enjoy it like I could Touhou or CAVE.
   
  I was big into collecting for awhile (still have ~30 figures), but I have no room in my new place to display them all. My girlfriend doesn't mind, but with my growing CD and album collection they keep getting boxed up.
  
  Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> Finally, I'm amazed to find more than one person _in the same thread, in the same niche hobby_, who are also interested in bullet hells. School and other games have been taking up much of my time of late, but I always come back to Touhou, Deathsmiles, etc. Recently I've been playing a lot of Beat Hazard, Ikaruga, and R-type as well.
> 
> As far as figures: I've never been big on the collecting impulse, so in general I can't really relate. That said, I do have several Revoltech models back at home, and I'm thinking of getting a few more.


----------



## emericanchaos

Quote:


bowei006 said:


> as an enthusiast im soo soo enticed to just use Raid to combine and make both drives faster than to use raid mirroring. forgot if the first one i mentioned was Raid0 or Raid 1...im just too enticed to go for speed than mirroring.


 
 Nothing in life is free.  RAID 0 will give you speed but it's easy to corrupt data.  This is why it's usually used in conjunction with RAID 1 (RAID 0+1).  This way when the RAID 0 array corrupts the mirrored info on the RAID 1 array can rebuild it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

talk about computer rigs - anyone know where i can get some stands for my logitech Z-5500 speakers?


----------



## emericanchaos

can you run truecrypt on iso?  if you can just make an image of the drive and then encrypt it.  upload the encrypted image.
  
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I'm way too paranoid to use something so opaque like that.
> 
> Are there any services that give you something like a virtual drive you can backup to yourself so I could encrypt the the virtual drive with TrueCrypt and know what was going on with the encryption.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> talk about computer rigs - anyone know where i can get some stands for my logitech Z-5500 speakers?


 


  talk about Z-5500 - anyone know where I can get some for cheap?


----------



## Blues Brother

Just added the Swans and Audio Engine sub...I'm a happy guy.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





emericanchaos said:


> can you run truecrypt on iso?  if you can just make an image of the drive and then encrypt it.  upload the encrypted image.


 

 Yeah.  That kind of defeats the point of an automatic backup system with incremental backup, versioning, and all that jazz.  If all I wanted was offsite backup I could just buy some random server space and upload TrueCrypt container files to it or something.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I dislike USB for keyboard input because of USB's nature as a polling interface, and it's saddening that PS/2 is getting phased out. Even worse that there hasn't really been any update for a hardware interrupt interface (though I guess that speaks to PS/2's robustness?).
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 I agree. However, a while ago I read an amazing study that made the claim that the polling time on USB keyboards is so small as to be nonexistent. There was a bunch of scientific backing to this conclusion, which was an argument saying that PS/2 should be phased out because interrupt doesn't offer any direct advantages anymore.
   
  I'm not entirely sure I agree with their conclusions, but it was certainly intriguing.
   
  That said, I am interested in possibly moving to a PS/2 board. The Poker was a very convenient form factor for travel and laptop use due to its insanely small size, but my living circumstances have changed recently and make these less of a priority. Hence why I was asking about the Unicomp ;D


  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> DoDonPachi has been on my plate again as of late. Death Smiles is a favorite though. They did a fantastic job with that game. CAVE's still got it. I feel like I'm one of the only danmaku fans not into Ikaruga though. Just couldn't enjoy it like I could Touhou or CAVE.
> 
> I was big into collecting for awhile (still have ~30 figures), but I have no room in my new place to display them all. My girlfriend doesn't mind, but with my growing CD and album collection they keep getting boxed up.


 
   
  DODONPACHI IS AMAZING. I was lucky enough to find an arcade machine of the first title once, and I remember it fondly. I ended up getting the second highest score ever recorded on the machine in my first try. But supposedly arcade machines are set to an easier difficulty-- I would love to play at the real setting. Unfortunately I am not in a situation where that is possible (unless you know of a way to play it on a pc that does not involve torrents or downloading ISOs).
   
  And even more unfortunately, my Xbox technically belongs to the whole family, so I could not bring it to college. I had to leave Deathsmiles behind. There were tears shed for its passing. Many tears.
   
  Ikaruga is hit or miss with some people. I love it for its combo system, but in terms of raw difficulty a lot of danmaku fans find it too easy. The thing with Ikaruga is that it's easy(ish) to learn but extraordinarily difficult to master. For a while I was really good at it (top ten on XBL on a few stages), but recently I've not been playing due to emulator issues on my pc here.
   
  I've also been playing Einhander recently. I wouldn't call it danmaku per se, but it's a very unique and challenging shooter for other reasons.


----------



## bowei006

new cable management

   

   

   
  new efficent cable management!! woot 
   
  Now CPU temps:35C-38C
  Before CPU temps: 41-46C
   
  these temps are just temps for surfing, video, stuff like that.


----------



## MorbidToaster

There's an arcade in town that is a Japanese import arcade. Most of the legit cabs are set to harder difficulties, actually. More quarters.

 When playing the more recent console versions the patterns and what not are exactly the same as the 'Hard' difficulty on the arcade counterparts (as long as you're playing arcade mode).
   
  They had a DeathSmiles ROM on a cab for awhile that was set to Hard by default as well. Not sure if DeathSmiles ever got a legit cab, but the DoDonPachi I played was legit and was harder. If your iPod Touch is more recent (Gen 4) you can play all the CAVE shooters on it.
   
  I've purchased every single one of CAVE's iPhone releases. Amazing ports. DoDonPachi, Death Smiles, Bug Princess (Actual name escapes me at the moment).
   
  Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> DODONPACHI IS AMAZING. I was lucky enough to find an arcade machine of the first title once, and I remember it fondly. I ended up getting the second highest score ever recorded on the machine in my first try. But supposedly arcade machines are set to an easier difficulty-- I would love to play at the real setting. Unfortunately I am not in a situation where that is possible (unless you know of a way to play it on a pc that does not involve torrents or downloading ISOs).
> 
> And even more unfortunately, my Xbox technically belongs to the whole family, so I could not bring it to college. I had to leave Deathsmiles behind. There were tears shed for its passing. Many tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> There's an arcade in town that is a Japanese import arcade. Most of the legit cabs are set to harder difficulties, actually. More quarters.
> 
> When playing the more recent console versions the patterns and what not are exactly the same as the 'Hard' difficulty on the arcade counterparts (as long as you're playing arcade mode).
> 
> ...


 

 Why did I not know this was possible? Blugh. Thanks!
   
  EDIT: Okay seriously THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME THIS. MY LIFE IS NOW COMPLETE.
   
  Also, import arcade sounds amazing. I wish there was something like that near me > . <
   
  The only arcade machines I ever see anymore are lightgun shooters and fighting games. I hardly ever see _any_ shmups, let alone good ones. The DoDonPachi machine was at a ski resort, and was gone the next time I visited. Suffice to say it has been a rather sad experience overall, watching the games I love slowly die out and be replaced by mass-marketed gimmicks.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Did you go get them all? 
   
  They're_ really _good on the idevices. Honestly the touch controls feel more precise than even a well tuned arcade cabinet for me. Teeny tiny movements are easy on the phone. I was worried about Death Smiles being too fast paced for the phone, but they made it work. 
   
  Also, Arcade UFO is down here. They actually won the Stride 'Save the Arcades' contest last year (?) and got a good chunk of cash for new cabs. The guys are pretty phenomenal. I was playing some of the cabs they have back when they were downtown at a place called Einstein's. The owners are great people. 
   
  This is getting a bit off topic (and by a bit I mean completely). We should take it to PM or better yet just start a thread in the Videogame Lounge section...Oh wait... (HINT HINT MODS)
   
  Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> Why did I not know this was possible? Blugh. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Okay seriously THANK YOU FOR TELLING ME THIS. MY LIFE IS NOW COMPLETE.
> 
> Also, import arcade sounds amazing. I wish there was something like that near me > . <


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> I agree. However, a while ago I read an amazing study that made the claim that the polling time on USB keyboards is so small as to be nonexistent. There was a bunch of scientific backing to this conclusion, which was an argument saying that PS/2 should be phased out because interrupt doesn't offer any direct advantages anymore.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure I agree with their conclusions, but it was certainly intriguing.
> 
> That said, I am interested in possibly moving to a PS/2 board. The Poker was a very convenient form factor for travel and laptop use due to its insanely small size, but my living circumstances have changed recently and make these less of a priority. Hence why I was asking about the Unicomp ;D


 

 While it may be true that polling rates have increased so as to be "nonexistent", the fact that USB is even a polling interface means that the OS has to prioritize polling. The difference is basically that polling is like the OS going "hey, do you have anything for me?" while interrupt is the device going "hey, I have something for you!" The OS is going to ask x times per second (indicated by the polling rate), but the OS also has a hundred or a thousand other things going on at the same time, which means that in the case of other processes having higher priority than the USB device, the OS isn't going to poll _right this very instant_, and subsequent data/input from the polling device could potentially be lost. Meanwhile, the hardware interrupt-based device is just going to keep poking the OS that it has stuff for the OS to deal with.
   
  Also there's the issue of bandwidth, which is why I haven't seen an USB keyboards that have more than six-key rollover, while PS/2 keyboards commonly have NKRO.
   
  re: _DoDonPachi_: so uh, you guys know that DoDonPachi is available on X360, right? So is _Otomedius_, _DeathSmiles_ (not sure about DSII - I haven't heard word of a port/non-Japanese localization happening), and _Ikaruga_. Get an arcade controller and you're pretty much set to go.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Blisse

Quote: Originally Posted by Softdrink 117  I agree. However, a while ago I read an amazing study that made the claim that the polling time on USB keyboards is so small as to be nonexistent. There was a bunch of scientific backing to this conclusion, which was an argument saying that PS/2 should be phased out because interrupt doesn't offer any direct advantages anymore.   I'm not entirely sure I agree with their conclusions, but it was certainly intriguing.   That said, I am interested in possibly moving to a PS/2 board. The Poker was a very convenient form factor for travel and laptop use due to its insanely small size, but my living circumstances have changed recently and make these less of a priority. Hence why I was asking about the Unicomp ;D   While it may be true that polling rates have increased so as to be "nonexistent", the fact that USB is even a polling interface means that the OS has to prioritize polling. The difference is basically that polling is like the OS going "hey, do you have anything for me?" while interrupt is the device going "hey, I have something for you!" The OS is going to ask x times per second (indicated by the polling rate), but the OS also has a hundred or a thousand other things going on at the same time, which means that in the case of other processes having higher priority than the USB device, the OS isn't going to poll right this very instant, and subsequent data/input from the polling device could potentially be lost. Meanwhile, the hardware interrupt-based device is just going to keep poking the OS that it has stuff for the OS to deal with.   Also there's the issue of bandwidth, which is why I haven't seen an USB keyboards that have more than six-key rollover, while PS/2 keyboards commonly have NKRO.   re: DoDonPachi: so uh, you guys know that DoDonPachi is available on X360, right? So is Otomedius, DeathSmiles (not sure about DSII - I haven't heard word of a port/non-Japanese localization happening), and Ikaruga. Get an arcade controller and you're pretty much set to go.   -- Griffinhart

Most good mechanical keyboards have NKRO, and many of them have NKRO through USB. I think my keyboard has 18KRO or something silly through USB, which is effectively NKRO. I'm pretty sure the technology HAS advanced far enough that it's [polling rates are] not an issue anymore.

And as far as I have investigated, on almost every system for last 5-6 years, polling is basically non-existent. 125Hz is usually enough, though most people, especially FPS players, feel safer at 1000Hz. 

EDIT: can't unquote your stuff cause my editor is in html for some reason ._.


----------



## Griffinhart

Link me. Like I said, I haven't found a single USB keybaord over 6KRO.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Blisse

whoa. i might be mistaken. o-o
my bad.

Here's what I'm using anyways. 

Noppoo Choc Mini
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:13825

Sorry if I seemed aggressive.


----------



## Griffinhart

Ah, I see what they did; stuck in a custom controller chip that acts as a middleman for input. Nifty. No wonder I don't see any other NKRO USB keyboards.
   
  (Don't personally like it, though - not only is it tenkeyless, it's laptop-sized compact and uses an FN button. I have an entire desk to myself, I can afford to have a numpad and spacing.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> While it may be true that polling rates have increased so as to be "nonexistent", the fact that USB is even a polling interface means that the OS has to prioritize polling. The difference is basically that polling is like the OS going "hey, do you have anything for me?" while interrupt is the device going "hey, I have something for you!" The OS is going to ask x times per second (indicated by the polling rate), but the OS also has a hundred or a thousand other things going on at the same time, which means that in the case of other processes having higher priority than the USB device, the OS isn't going to poll _right this very instant_, and subsequent data/input from the polling device could potentially be lost. Meanwhile, the hardware interrupt-based device is just going to keep poking the OS that it has stuff for the OS to deal with.
> 
> Also there's the issue of bandwidth, which is why I haven't seen an USB keyboards that have more than six-key rollover, while PS/2 keyboards commonly have NKRO.
> 
> ...


 
  I don't have my 360 with me here in college. Ikaruga I can emulate on my PC, but due to college policy I'm very hesitant to download any ROMs that I don't already own (consequences of IP violations here are RIDICULOUSLY SERIOUS, and their network is well policed). Thus I don't have any emulation other than for PS2, PS1 and Gamecube/Wii. My laptop had emulators for the Saturn and for several arcade devices, but it died (Dell).
   
  I'm very aware of the nature of polling vs. interrupt systems, and the associated possibilities of lag. However, given that I have a USB input mouse, _I'm going to have input lag anyways__, _so it becomes less of a concern. That said, I'm certainly open to the idea of a PS/2 format keyboard. It was not an option with the Poker, and because I needed something with a very small footprint and high portability there were few other options that made practical or economical sense (stares at HHKB).
   
  As far as NKRO is concerned, I was again well aware of the disadvantage when I chose this board. There are some keyboards-- including the Noppoo-- which also use microcontroller-based setups to negate the bandwidth limitations of USB. I'm not entirely sure what the limitation of my current board is, but I know that it is at least 6KRO. And that's enough for my needs at the moment.
   
  If you're interested in keyboards and other input devices, I'd be a fool not to direct your attention to the GeekHack Forums:
  http://geekhack.org/
   
  It's an incredible resource that I consulted for many hours when deciding on my current board. It was also referenced in a post above, so my apologies for linking it again.
   
  Also, although I personally _love _the direction this thread is going, we are heading into borderline OT territory.


----------



## Griffinhart

Oh please, like the rest of this thread has ever been on-topic.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's true, but they're expensive to import, and he doesn't have a 360 with him. I owned them all on 360 before I sold it (and the collection) to a friend. I had all the Raiden releases on 360 as well. 
   
  Oh, and Mushihime-sama and Guwange are also available on 360. Guwange is on XBLA, but the former is another expensive import.
  
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> re: _DoDonPachi_: so uh, you guys know that DoDonPachi is available on X360, right? So is _Otomedius_, _DeathSmiles_ (not sure about DSII - I haven't heard word of a port/non-Japanese localization happening), and _Ikaruga_. Get an arcade controller and you're pretty much set to go.


----------



## tevez32

Here a few photos of my setup.  Sorry about the picture quality, I was using an iPhone 4 to take the photographs.
   

  This is my desk.  I spend most of my time here working, and playing. 
   

   I listen mainly to CDs, I haven't yet integrated my listening station into my computer yet.  I plan on getting a DAC at some point.  For me I like the simplicity of CDs, but I'm sure I'll make the leap soon into computer audio.  I use a modified Samsung HD-841 as my source, Little Dot MK V amp, and Sennheiser HD650 or Grado SR-125 headphones.
   

  This is where I do most of my work, on my MacBook Pro.  Sometimes I like to watch TV or play Playstation so I have that handy.
   

  My gaming PC and Linux PC sit side by side and share the same keyboard and monitor.  This is where I spend my off time playing around and having fun.  The speakers are el cheapo Dell 2.1s, and I use some middle of the road Razer Carcharias for online gaming.  
   
  I'm thankful for my little setup it makes me very happy.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## bowei006

thanks for the picttures!! and despite what those pictures say, pictures taken outside and in optimal or more..outdorsy setting with the iphone 4 and 4S look incredible


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Oh please, like the rest of this thread has ever been on-topic.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 I wasn't at all trying to be condescending/offensive/whatnot in pointing that out; rather, I had been exacerbating the problem myself and was simply trying to respect the general aim of the thread. My apologies for the miscommunication.
   

  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That's true, but they're expensive to import, and he doesn't have a 360 with him.


 
   
  This. I've also considered on many occasions importing the original Playstation/PS2 ports of some of the titles (e.g. Mushihime-sama), but last time I checked the prices for doing so were absolutely ridiculous.
  
   
  Quote: 





tevez32 said:


>


 

 Nice setup! Are those 414 pads on the Grado?


----------



## tevez32

Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> Nice setup! Are those 414 pads on the Grado?


 

 Yes they are.  I cut the pads around the ear cups, and it is super comfortable.


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Softdrink 117* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also considered on many occasions importing the original Playstation/PS2 ports of some of the titles (e.g. Mushihime-sama), but last time I checked the prices for doing so were absolutely ridiculous.


 
   
  Japanese pricing on media in general is just absolutely ridiculous. Importing a series in BD that's not one big box set will sometimes cost you well over half a grand, before all the shipping costs.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> Japanese pricing on media in general is just absolutely ridiculous. Importing a series in BD that's not one big box set will sometimes cost you well over half a grand, before all the shipping costs.


 

 There are some things that I'm willing to import regardless of price-- mostly game soundtracks. So there are circumstances in which I've payed over $80 for one CD, before shipping, and considered myself fortunate.
   
  Admittedly you can get lucky with it though. I managed to get an _amazing_ deal on Bayonetta's soundtrack; I payed $70 including shipping for _149 tracks_ on _five discs_. But that's far from a normal experience.
   
  I'm just glad I haven't fallen in love with any anime series that aren't available in the US. That might become a problem.
   
  Also, I love your avatar. Trigun FTW.


----------



## BrunoS72

Best bang for the buck. Schiit Asgrad, HRT Music Streamer II, HD-650 (on occasion they go on sale for less then $400). RCA couplers can be used to connect the DAC to the amp.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





brunos72 said:


> Best bang for the buck. Schiit Asgrad, HRT Music Streamer II, HD-650 (on occasion they go on sale for less then $400). RCA couplers can be used to connect the DAC to the amp.


 

 That is an awesome idea. Not something I would do (I'd be a bit concerned about accidental stress on the jacks), but very clever.
   
  How is the MS2? I've seen it and the 2+ getting a lot of popularity recently, and I'm in need of an external DAC.


----------



## Destroysall

Nice setup Bruno, never seen the HRT "glued" like that. LOL.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That's true, but they're expensive to import, and he doesn't have a 360 with him. I owned them all on 360 before I sold it (and the collection) to a friend. I had all the Raiden releases on 360 as well.
> 
> Oh, and Mushihime-sama and Guwange are also available on 360. Guwange is on XBLA, but the former is another expensive import.


 

 Import? _Ikaruga_ is XBLA, _DeathSmiles_ and _Otomedius Excellent_ are localized to the US. _DoDonPachi_ is a bit harder, admittedly, seeing as it only ever got a EU localization.
   

  
  Quote: 





tevez32 said:


> Here a few photos of my setup.  Sorry about the picture quality, I was using an iPhone 4 to take the photographs.
> 
> 
> This is where I do most of my work, on my MacBook Pro.  Sometimes I like to watch TV or play Playstation so I have that handy.


 


  EnduraBros, represent.

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





tevez32 said:


> Here a few photos of my setup.  Sorry about the picture quality, I was using an iPhone 4 to take the photographs.
> 
> 
> This is my desk.  I spend most of my time here working, and playing.


 

 This is a great setup!

 Although I had to point out something:
  Tevez -> with a man utd profile picture


----------



## tevez32

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> This is a great setup!
> 
> Although I had to point out something:
> Tevez -> with a man utd profile picture


 

 Yah I've liked Tevez when he was playing for Manchester United... I even have a shirt with his name on it.  I didn't expect at the time he would move to City, and turn into a spoiled brat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





tevez32 said:


> Yah I've liked Tevez when he was playing for Manchester United... I even have a shirt with his name on it.  I didn't expect at the time he would move to City, and turn into a spoiled brat.


 

 or more so not play lol


----------



## tattare

Heres a updated picture with my new sub that arrived today.  Velodyne VX-11.    I have a new matching 27in monitor arriving friday to replace the one in the middle.  The power inverter is failing on it.  (27in, 22in, 20in the 3 stooges)


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





tattare said:


> Heres a updated picture with my new sub that arrived today.  Velodyne VX-11.    I have a new matching 27in monitor arriving friday to replace the one in the middle.  The power inverter is failing on it.  (27in, 22in, 20in the 3 stooges)


 

 Those different monitors can't be fun to deal with in practice.
   
  Interesting setup there. Is that a Steelseries Siberia (Neckband?) over in the corner?


----------



## Destroysall

Enjoying on this windy night some hot ginger tea and listening to Miles Davis' _Kind of Blue_ album..I thought the 'Sepia' filter helped convey some warmth to the photo (at least I hope it does).  Please look over how the dark the photos are..I did take this with my phone.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





aptivus said:


>


 

 Must have this clock! What is it good sir?


----------



## curtisinoc

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Must have this clock! What is it good sir?


 


  I don't think that's a clock . .  it's his electricity bill counter


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





curtisinoc said:


> I don't think that's a clock . .  it's his electricity bill counter


 

 hahaha


----------



## Kroc

Surprised I have not posted here yet...
   
  Here are two pics
   

   

   
   
  And here is the build log for whomever wants to check it out...
   
  http://www.overclock.net/t/1055785/silverstone-raven-2-rv02-crossfire-6970s-gt430-2500k-raid-5


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





kroc said:


> Surprised I have not posted here yet...
> 
> Here are two pics
> 
> ...


 
  Just went over and saw - bloody nice build mate!!!


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





kroc said:


> Surprised I have not posted here yet...
> 
> Here are two pics
> 
> ...


 


  damn!! nice!!
   
  I am in the process of building my own pc at the moment and i can,t wait to get it up and running!


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





tattare said:


> Heres a updated picture with my new sub that arrived today.  Velodyne VX-11.    I have a new matching 27in monitor arriving friday to replace the one in the middle.  The power inverter is failing on it.  (27in, 22in, 20in the 3 stooges)


 


 Have you thought about going to a dual monitor only setup when your new one comes in?  That will probably allow the speakers to both rest on your desk and improve the imaging.
   
  Also how comfortable is that chair for long sitting sessions?


----------



## mtkversion

Quote: 





brunos72 said:


> Best bang for the buck. Schiit Asgrad, HRT Music Streamer II, HD-650 (on occasion they go on sale for less then $400). RCA couplers can be used to connect the DAC to the amp.


 
   
  Very clean system.  I'm sure it sounds as good as it looks.
   
  This is also a good testament to the build quality of Schiit if the jacks can hold up time wise to the weight of the HRT/cables.  I'd still err on the side of caution and prop it up just to be safe, but that's me.


----------



## fengtard

hey guys,
   
  I was experimenting with Photomatix, so i took a new picture of my current desktop audio setup!
  not much change from the last time, but i did change out the DAC cable in favour of optical.
  man, have i been missing out!

  oh, and i recently purchased a T50p, so this is what i use after 10PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  cheers,
  Stanley.c


----------



## Destroysall

What's that on your laptop's screen?  Screensaver?  Looks nice.
  
  Quote: 





fengtard said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I was experimenting with Photomatix, so i took a new picture of my current desktop audio setup!
> not much change from the last time, but i did change out the DAC cable in favour of optical.
> ...


----------



## fengtard

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> What's that on your laptop's screen?  Screensaver?  Looks nice.


 


  Hi, and thanks!
   
  it's actually a mac app called Geektool.. you can customise your desktop with the date/time, computer info, ram usage, etc.
   
  hope this helps


----------



## tattare

Quote: 





softdrink 117 said:


> Those different monitors can't be fun to deal with in practice.
> Interesting setup there. Is that a Steelseries Siberia (Neckband?) over in the corner?


 
  No problem at all with the monitors being different sizes.
  Yep, the steelseries was a bad purchase a few years ago.  It only gets used when I need a mic and I just lay it on the desk like a desktop microphone. 
   
  Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> Have you thought about going to a dual monitor only setup when your new one comes in?  That will probably allow the speakers to both rest on your desk and improve the imaging.
> Also how comfortable is that chair for long sitting sessions?


 
  I like my htpc next to me it gets used for Irc, vent, and skype.  Its also nice when friends are at my house so they dont mess up my gaming pc and allows me to play games while they listen to youtube.
   
  Everyone always notices the chair and asks me why patio furniture is in my house.  I find it very comfortable and its very breathable, when I fart I dont feel the warmth and it dosnt get sticky hot like leather.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





fengtard said:


> Hi, and thanks!
> 
> it's actually a mac app called Geektool.. you can customise your desktop with the date/time, computer info, ram usage, etc.
> 
> hope this helps


 

 It indeed does, thanks!


----------



## bowei006

Just got a Gigabyte GK K6800, got it for $2. My bro(10) likes to play games on the laptop so my mom decided to get him a mouse. lucky me that the mouse that i chose had a combo deal on newegg where adding the keyboard is an additional $2 
   
  I was going to use it to replace my eMachines one but I probably won't be. The eMachines is superior in every way except look and asthetic based keyboard feature keys(not function keys) this eMachine keyboard is the M108 and has gotten some looks for being decent...or great for price. it was made by another OEM that actual had a decent record. the eMachine has very very nice sounding keys..and the GB has masshy keys and my fingers keep getting lost. if you look you will see why. the caps and A buttons' proximity is much closer than on my eMachines and the enter button is fricking huge.....yeah


----------



## Destroysall

^Nice keyboard.  I had personally been interested in investing on a mechanical keyboard, but as of now I own this:
   

   
  I first never liked this keyboard since our school had them and they always looked gross and didn't do wonders for me.  Then I got to try a brand new, out of box board, and fell in love.  The keys are really crisp, and I have fallen in love.  Right now, I don't think I can look for any other keyboard other than the Apple Wireless Keyboard.


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> ^Nice keyboard.  I had personally been interested in investing on a mechanical keyboard, but as of now I own this:
> 
> 
> 
> I first never liked this keyboard since our school had them and they always looked gross and didn't do wonders for me.  Then I got to try a brand new, out of box board, and fell in love.  The keys are really crisp, and I have fallen in love.  Right now, I don't think I can look for any other keyboard other than the Apple Wireless Keyboard.


 

 Try a mechanical keyboard and you will never go back. Trust me mate.


----------



## MorbidToaster

ojneg said:


> Try a mechanical keyboard and you will never go back. Trust me mate.




Agreed. Although I use a not mechanical, after using one for years I feel a bit dirty without one.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Try a mechanical keyboard and you will never go back. Trust me mate.


 


  This. In my experience, even the best rubber dome or scissor boards don't come close to comparing to a mechanical keyboard.
   
  I only got one after getting serious repetitive strain injuries (RSI) from excessive typing for school-- and that was on a vintage IBM rubber dome board. It was the best keyboard I'd ever used prior to getting my Poker; I tried it again recently and was appalled at how terrible it felt in comparison.
   
  That said, I've heard that the apple aluminum is one of the better scissor switch boards available right now. I suppose what's important is that it works for you.


----------



## Destroysall

Hmm, any recommendations?  I have considered both the Mionix Zibal 60 and the Steelseries 7G before I took the bite on Apple's keyboard, but I am unsure of how Cherry MX Black keys feel.


----------



## shinji97

http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/
   
  take a look at this... cherry black keys are a bit hard to type, they are better for gaming imo
   
  I once bought a 6gv2 and returned it 2 hours later... i think the 6gv2 also uses cherry black keys...
  i also think the apple keyboard feels good, so i thought we probably have similar judgement towards keyboards


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Hmm, any recommendations?  I have considered both the Mionix Zibal 60 and the Steelseries 7G before I took the bite on Apple's keyboard, but I am unsure of how Cherry MX Black keys feel.


 


  Steelseries is legit. I own a 6G.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





shinji97 said:


> http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/
> 
> take a look at this... cherry black keys are a bit hard to type, they are better for gaming imo
> 
> ...


 
 Looks nice!  But aren't blue keys really noisy?  And yea, I've read how Black keys are a bit tough and really only good for gaming (something i rarely do these days).
  
   


  Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Steelseries is legit. I own a 6G.


 

 How do you like it?


----------



## Griffinhart

Cherries? Bah. Buckling springs, _that's_ the way to go. :3c
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> How do you like it?


 


  Love it! Picked it up for $40 off Craigslist in perfect condition. I'm fairly certain it uses the Blacks which I find great for gaming. Took me a while to get used to the smaller backspace key but now I'm silky smooth with it. Doesn't have the features that other keyboards support, but I prefer the simplicity and functionality of it.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Love it! Picked it up for $40 off Craigslist in perfect condition. I'm fairly certain it uses the Blacks which I find great for gaming. Took me a while to get used to the smaller backspace key but now I'm silky smooth with it. Doesn't have the features that other keyboards support, but I prefer the simplicity and functionality of it.


 
   
  Wow, sweet deal!  Especially since the board retails for about $100 or so.  I'll keep the 6G or something similar in mind for now though, thanks!
   
   


  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Cherries? Bah. Buckling springs, _that's_ the way to go. :3c
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

 Not sure I've heard of those types.  Although, the only mechanical board I've ever demo'd was the SIIG that Fry's Electronics sells.  I know for sure that keyboard doesn't use cherries.


----------



## Griffinhart

Buckling springs are old-school. IBM/Lexmark/Unicomp Model Ms used 'em. Unicomp, who now owns the rights to the Model M design, manufactures keyboards that use buckling spring switches.
   
  They're still, IMO, the best switch type. Perfect for typing and the action isn't terrible for gaming (though I don't do "hardcore" gaming anymore, nor do I play the sort of games where keyboard switches and having a really light actuating force would be a _massive_ factor in performance - e.g., competitive FPS and RTS games).
   
  (For the record, I own a Unicomp EnduraPro.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## MorbidToaster

I owned maybe 2 gaming keyboards before I gave up on them. I hate and don't use all the extra keys/features they stick on them. As long as it's back lit I could care less. Not even a requirement, I just like it. 

  
  Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Love it! Picked it up for $40 off Craigslist in perfect condition. I'm fairly certain it uses the Blacks which I find great for gaming. Took me a while to get used to the smaller backspace key but now I'm silky smooth with it. *Doesn't have the features that other keyboards support, but I prefer the simplicity and functionality of it.*


----------



## jtaylor991

I use a Razer BlackWidow at home and a Lenovo laptop for school, and besides having more spread out keys which is a desktop vs laptop thing I assume, I don't get the big difference. Maybe learning to type properly could show me the difference, but I doubt it.


----------



## shinji97

they also have a silent model that uses the brown keys, its not specifically for Mac but u can remap/swap the keys 
  http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-silent/


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I use a Razer BlackWidow at home and a Lenovo laptop for school, and besides having more spread out keys which is a desktop vs laptop thing I assume, I don't get the big difference. Maybe learning to type properly could show me the difference, but I doubt it.


 

 Er. That's like saying that knowing the difference between good audio and bad audio is dependent on knowing how to play music. You don't need to know how to play music to know when something sounds good and when something sounds bad. Similarly so with keyboards: it's a feel thing, not a learning thing. Having a tactile response from keypresses makes typing (for many people) a more enjoyable activity.
   
  (For the record, the Razer BlackWidow uses Cherry MX Blues.)

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## LilBuck

I would definitely recommend Cherry MX Brown switches to anyone considering getting a first time mechanical, pretty quiet, middle of the road (possibly on the lighter side) actuation force, nice tactile feel. I use reds at work on a Rosewill (doesn't look like some gaming thing which might seem strange to coworkers, plus cheap enough they would pay for it) and like it a lot, but at home I have a Das Keyboard with browns and it is just perfect.
   
  Steelseries I have used I liked, not a huge fan of the Blackwidow, looks a little too strange for me (its got some weird futuristic font on the keycaps).
   
  For customization WASD Keyboards are great if you wanted something a little different looking.


----------



## Roller

Which keyboard manufacturers sell mechanical keyboards with less common layouts (as in other than US, UK, GB, DE, FR and ES)?


----------



## Softdrink 117

My apologies in advance for the wall of text.​   
  Quote:


destroysall said:


> Hmm, any recommendations?  I have considered both the Mionix Zibal 60 and the Steelseries 7G before I took the bite on Apple's keyboard, but I am unsure of how Cherry MX Black keys feel.


 

 I haven't personally used Blacks. However, there are only a few common types of Cherry switches, Blacks among them, so I can make an educated guess.
   
  Basically, Cherry switches fall into two categories: _tactile_ and _linear_. Strictly speaking this isn't true (for reasons I will explain in a moment), but it's the easiest way to think about it.
   
  Tactile switches have a noticeable 'bump' partway through the keystroke-- as you press, they will 'knock' against the switch mechanism when they trigger. This lets you know once you've reached the actuation point, so you can stop before bottoming out the keys. There are two varieties of tactile cherry switches-- MX Browns, which are a little bit heavier to press, a little subtler on the tactile bump, and significantly less noisy when compared to the other type, MX Blues.
   
  Linear switches increase the resistance offered to your fingers as you depress them. Supposedly there is some minor tactile response as well once you reach the actuation point, but I cannot personally attest to this one way or the other. Basically think of it like compressing a spring-- the further you press down, the harder it is to keep going, but eventually it won't go any further. There are two common varieties of linear switches-- MX Blacks and MX Reds. Blacks are by far the most common, and are supposedly much heavier than MX Reds. Both switches are almost silent.
   
  There are other Cherry switch types (MX Clear, MX Green, MX Grey, to name a few), but they are so few and far between that you are almost certainly never going to encounter them unless you are trying to, or buying from a foreign manugfacturer (EG Filco) or Cherry's OEM supplies.
   
_MANY_ keyboard enthusiasts swear by the tactile variety as opposed to the linears, although MX Reds are also very popular among some groups. Blacks are _not_ generally recommended unless you game heavily, in which case they are recommended alongside Blues. The reason for this is that many people feel that Blacks are less suitable for the normal motions of typing than the tactile switch types, due to the linear nature of the switch and the fact that MX Blacks have a very high actuation force. These two qualities make it great for gaming, where you need to know immediately that you've pressed a key and need to be able to tap rapidly (which is slightly harder to do on tactile Cherry switches because of the almost infinitesimally small mechanical delay between actuation and return) without misclicks. But in normal typing it can become fatiguing (supposedly).
   
  MX Reds circumvent this by having a much lower activation force than the Blacks. They are often described as soft, gentle, even supple. One member of the keyboard enthusiast community Geekhack even described them as being like typing on a cloud of...


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler%3F



boobs


   
  However, they are very hard to find and are very polarizing. Most love them or hate them.
   
  My personal recommendation would be to go for a board with Cherry MX Brown switches. These offer the best compromise between typing and gaming, and I can attest from personal experience that they are a joy to type on.
   
  In terms of keyboards, various Filco boards use browns. They are also on the new Leopold keyboards, and available from several other manufacturers. I believe that the new Razer BlackWidow Stealth versions also use Cherry Browns, though I am not sure of that.

 I personally use a KBC Poker X with MX Browns. It has some faults, but serves my purposes very well.
   
  EDIT:
   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Which keyboard manufacturers sell mechanical keyboards with less common layouts (as in other than US, UK, GB, DE, FR and ES)?


 


 What layout were you referring to in particular? Dvorak or somesuch? Or another foreign layout?


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





roller said:


> Which keyboard manufacturers sell mechanical keyboards with less common layouts (as in other than US, UK, GB, DE, FR and ES)?


 

Unicomp. They support a crap ton of layouts, as well as Linux- and Mac-specific layouts, and also Dvorak (also OS-specific, if you want).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

well recommend me a sub $100 keyboard. my first thought was a logitech gaming keyboard but all this talk about mechanical ones have gotten me. so what do you guys think is best for sub $100?


----------



## Griffinhart

Unicomp. I have an EnduraPro, but if you're not going to use the pointing stick in any way, go with the Ultra Classic, since it's 10USD 20USD cheaper.

 ETA: Note that Unicomp's keyboards are best experienced with PS/2, not USB. PS/2 gives you NKRO; USB only supports 2KRO, if I remember correctly.

 ETA2: Also, my previous keyboard was a Logitech G19. Not really worth it, IMO; the LCD screen was nice, but I only used it for EVE. I mapped some minor programs (Calculator, Notepad++) to the G keys, but didn't ever really use those in games anyhow.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

What about those cherry and black keys. Anyway to get a keyboard like that?


----------



## Griffinhart

Rosewill makes keyboards of all Cherry MX switch types, though price and availability varies (a friend of mine was shopping for a mechanical keyboard a while back; wanted a Rosewill board, but pretty much everywhere had sold out).
   
  I think Das's Pro Keyboard uses Cherry MX Blues and has NKRO over USB (probably via something similar to that microcontroller implemented by the Chocowhatsit that was posted earlier in the thread) 6KRO over USB and NKRO over PS/2 with an interchangeable cable, although it's ~130USD before tax and shipping, and also has a glossy frame (which I hate because glossy anything is a pain to keep clean).
   
  ETA: Might as well as just check Overclock.net's keyboard guide. I know they have a shopping section in there somewhere.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

hmm yeah rosewill's keyboard and parts always interest me. they generally are a 4star out of 5 brand but have been going up lately. im interested in their boards. know if they are any good actualy though? when i first heard of their new board. i never thought mechanicals were that good :/


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Unicomp. They support a crap ton of layouts, as well as Linux- and Mac-specific layouts, and also Dvorak (also OS-specific, if you want).
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  Hats off to you, Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From a quick glance over the site, they seem to have the layouts I'm looking for. Now it's all about finding the right model 
  
  EDIT: While having interesting options, the keyboards don't have the key switch customization options I was looking for


----------



## youngngray

I'm just saying... There's a special thread for all this, guys: http://www.head-fi.org/t/484377/keyboard-fi


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





roller said:


> EDIT: While having interesting options, the keyboards don't have the key switch customization options I was looking for


 

  Uh, of course not? They're Unicomp. They own the designs to the IBM Model M keyboard. Buckling springs? I've only mentioned that in nearly all of my posts about Unicomp.

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## MorbidToaster

Not exactly a 'rig' being an iMac, but that's the desk.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Old picture, there is a new monitor and it isn't quite as messy. You people sure have nice things.....


----------



## Hente

Eugh, I need to get a new chair.








destroysall said:


> Not sure I've heard of those types.  Although, the only mechanical board I've ever demo'd was the SIIG that Fry's Electronics sells.  I know for sure that keyboard doesn't use cherries.




IIRC only the older SIIGs used ALPS switches, newer stuff is just rubber dome.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Old picture, there is a new monitor and it isn't quite as messy. You people sure have nice things.....


 

  I'm surprised you're just running everything through a power strip. One of the first things I got, as part of my setup for Joyeuse, was an uninterruptible power supply.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Destroysall

Ah I see.  Well, I'll browse around for a keyboard I like then.  Thanks guys!
   
  Oh and nice setup btw, Hente. 
  Quote: 





hente said:


> Eugh, I need to get a new chair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

I need to get a UPS for my computer so I can move my conditioner for my audio gear into the other room. It's on the list.
  
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I'm surprised you're just running everything through a power strip. One of the first things I got, as part of my setup for Joyeuse, was an uninterruptible power supply.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  You stay away from me, creeper. 


  Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> Old picture, there is a new monitor and it isn't quite as messy. You people sure have nice things.....


----------



## bowei006

That reminds me ill post a pic of my ups when i get home


----------



## Tilpo

hente said:


> Eugh, I need to get a new chair.
> 
> IIRC only the older SIIGs used ALPS switches, newer stuff is just rubber dome.



I really like that Senjougahara figurine.


I do wonder, how on earth are you going to use your mouse like that?


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I'm surprised you're just running everything through a power strip. One of the first things I got, as part of my setup for Joyeuse, was an uninterruptible power supply.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 
   
  Soon there will be a pretty decent sized surge protector added, in place of the dinky strip.
   


  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I need to get a UPS for my computer so I can move my conditioner for my audio gear into the other room. It's on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> You stay away from me, creeper.


 


  Give me hugssssSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssSSSS


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Uh, of course not? They're Unicomp. They own the designs to the IBM Model M keyboard. Buckling springs? I've only mentioned that in nearly all of my posts about Unicomp.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  I never saw any Unicomp posts of yours, so it's no surprise.
   
  Basically what I'm looking is customizable layouts like those available from Unicomp but with wide key switch selection availability as well.


----------



## SniperCzar

My UPS is a hack job, took an 1350VA (800w) smart UPS and hooked up four SLA batts to it to more than triple the capacity. Not very aesthetically pleasing, but it sure gets the job done. Nothing like being in the middle of a game with the surround sound way up and still getting an hour of backup power. Just be careful you use the right gauge wire and a do a proper crimp job, or you might just end up with molten wire sleeves and disintegrated battery connectors. Oh, one last thing, the hacked UPS takes over 24h to recharge now from the UPS trickle charger.


----------



## Kroc

On the keyboard talk....


----------



## Draygonn

inb4 how do you type on that


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I'm surprised you're just running everything through a power strip. One of the first things I got, as part of my setup for Joyeuse, was an uninterruptible power supply.


 

 I've got a 12 amp ferroresonant power conditioner keeping mine safe.  No backup power but it will eat pretty much everything short of a direct lightning strike with no damage to itself of anything hooked up to it.


----------



## Tilpo

draygonn said:


> inb4 how do you type on that



Using your fingers!

But I would indeed prefer a marked keyboard. 
Why not use a permanent marker?


----------



## ohhgourami

Ducky Shine is the only backlit mechanical keyboard I would recommend.  I have a Black Widow Ultimate too and it pales compared to my Ducky.  For a mix of gaming and typing, Brown switch all the way!
   
  If no need for backlit, Filco or DAS.


----------



## bowei006

my consumer UPS


----------



## MorbidToaster

The Shine is a nice keyboard, but Deck board are great from my experience with them, too. Another option for backlit mechanical.
  
  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Ducky Shine is the only backlit mechanical keyboard I would recommend.  I have a Black Widow Ultimate too and it pales compared to my Ducky.  For a mix of gaming and typing, Brown switch all the way!
> 
> If no need for backlit, Filco or DAS.


----------



## BranMuffin

^_^ this is why I cant seem to get out of my room lately
   
  the phones are senheiser pc350 and a hifiman HE-4 out of an EF-5
   

   
  Whats inside that cooler master case you ask ?
   
  amd phenom x4 black edition at 3.4ghz
   
  ATI 1gb 5870 video card
   
  4gb ddr3 ram 2133
   
  msi 790fx-gd70


----------



## Destroysall

Is there an all white version?
  
  Quote: 





kroc said:


> On the keyboard talk....


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





branmuffin said:


>


 

 Bose.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The Shine is a nice keyboard, but Deck board are great from my experience with them, too. Another option for backlit mechanical.


 

 mmmm no Brown switch kinda kills it.
   
  I heard the Xarmor 9BL-S is a decent backlit board.  Offers even more features than the Ducky such as USB ports and dedicated media keys...but the build quality seems lackluster.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Bose.


 


  i was about to say the same thing. there are some good sounding bose though.... well i see a lot of audiophile/audio parts......but...any responce on why? this is just head fi bias and sterotype..but hey..if not for us..who else would spot and point that out? if there is sterotype and biases....well. let this be the only place left on the interwebs to have that bias!


----------



## LilBuck

I just got a Rosewill with Reds at work and I like it quite a bit. I have a Das at home with Browns and love the feel of either, basically a preference. Rosewill if you prefer classic styling, Das if you want flashier. The reds are a good switch, but I still think the browns are a more universally appealing switch.
   
  Another thing to note is some people are saying that browns/reds (basically anything not blue) are silent. This isn't really true, they are still almost always louder than rubber domes, they are considered quiet because blues are really loud. If you get really good at not bottoming out you can get fairly silent but it still is going to be louder than an average rubber dome (totally worth it in my opinion, but some people might be surpsied if they think they are getting something that will be 100% silent)
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> hmm yeah rosewill's keyboard and parts always interest me. they generally are a 4star out of 5 brand but have been going up lately. im interested in their boards. know if they are any good actualy though? when i first heard of their new board. i never thought mechanicals were that good :/


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





lilbuck said:


> I just got a Rosewill with Reds at work and I like it quite a bit. I have a Das at home with Browns and love the feel of either, basically a preference. Rosewill if you prefer classic styling, Das if you want flashier. The reds are a good switch, but I still think the browns are a more universally appealing switch.
> 
> Another thing to note is some people are saying that browns/reds (basically anything not blue) are silent. This isn't really true, they are still almost always louder than rubber domes, they are considered quiet because blues are really loud. If you get really good at not bottoming out you can get fairly silent but it still is going to be louder than an average rubber dome (totally worth it in my opinion, but some people might be surpsied if they think they are getting something that will be 100% silent)


 

  
  thanks for the info buck  but im still a little itssy and on the edge on mechanic and gaming keyboard :/ i mean...the mechanicals are all..idk...


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> thanks for the info buck  but im still a little itssy and on the edge on mechanic and gaming keyboard :/ i mean...the mechanicals are all..idk...


 

 All gaming keyboard SHOULD by default be mechanical.  Just so much more performance.  If you pay 100+ for a gaming keyboard, you just got ripped off.  It is essentially the same as a cheap $10 one with a few more keys...
   
  Mechanicals should also last 3 times as long as a rubber dome, unless you spill your drink...


----------



## bowei006

the way they look and everything ..i don't know
   
  so for $100. the rosewill
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201040
   
  is a good deal right?


----------



## Hente

tilpo said:


> I really like that Senjougahara figurine.
> I do wonder, how on earth are you going to use your mouse like that?




Why thank you. Second, or maybe third best girl in the series for me.
Well it is kind of annoying and uncomfortable not having a proper arm rest, but its fine for now. ;_;


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> inb4 how do you type on that


 

 You need to look at your keys to type? Feh.
   
  Blank keys are actually really nice if you want to swiftly change to a different key layout in software. Doesn't really help you if you're in the BIOS, though.
   

  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Mechanicals should also last 3 times as long as a rubber dome, unless you spill your drink...


 

 Your keyboard gets damaged if you spill your drink on it? Feh.

 And this is why I advocate buckling springs. A well-built Model M will last practically forever. (Hell, I could probably whack my EnduraPro on someone's skull, and it wouldn't be the keyboard that breaks...)


  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> the way they look and everything ..i don't know
> 
> so for $100. the rosewill
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201040
> ...


 

  Newegg is sold out, so good luck on that.

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> You need to look at your keys to type? Feh.
> 
> Blank keys are actually really nice if you want to swiftly change to a different key layout in software. Doesn't really help you if you're in the BIOS, though.
> 
> ...


 

 are they really that popular?


----------



## Griffinhart

Amongst enthusiasts who aren't blinded by "gamer" marketing? Sure as hell seems like it.
   
  The advantage of rubber-dome switches is that they're cheap as hell to make, so in situations where you just need _a lot of keyboards_, they're the better choice (e.g., a rubber-dome keyboard that "just works" can be gotten for like, 10USD. Compare a good mechanical keyboard, which can run for 80USD and up).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Amongst enthusiasts who aren't blinded by "gamer" marketing? Sure as hell seems like it.
> 
> The advantage of rubber-dome switches is that they're cheap as hell to make, so in situations where you just need _a lot of keyboards_, they're the better choice (e.g., a rubber-dome keyboard that "just works" can be gotten for like, 10USD. Compare a good mechanical keyboard, which can run for 80USD and up).
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 


  i know exactly what you mean by cheap mass production  so the logitech with LCD..is rubber dome? hmm that took a lot of fun out of it :/


----------



## Griffinhart

Yeah, the G19 uses rubber dome switches. Also, the keys are wiggly as hell - makes for a lot of errors and mistakes when typing.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

you guys are ruining my boyhood dreams :'(

   
  first you make me realize my logitechs sound like crap a few months ago and now this!! what is this blasphemy ???


----------



## Kudos

Anyone ever tried this board?
   

   
  It uses these^ "plungers" which adds a tactile feel to the rubber dome underneath. Purchased it, and while it's no Cherry Brown, it's an interesting keyboard to maybe try out as a mechanical alternative.


----------



## BranMuffin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Bose.


 

 So what if it's bose it's not the consumer line nor did I pay for them sure they might not be the best sounding speakers on earth but hey that's why we got headphones right ?
  I love my hifiman even if they aren't the top of the range.
   


  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> i was about to say the same thing. there are some good sounding bose though.... well i see a lot of audiophile/audio parts......but...any responce on why? this is just head fi bias and sterotype..but hey..if not for us..who else would spot and point that out? if there is sterotype and biases....well. let this be the only place left on the interwebs to have that bias!


 


  Like I said these aren't the consumer product it's the "pro" audio line and they came with the rest of my stereo equipment as a trade they might not be audiophile grade but I like them and sure
  they don't sound as great as the totem speakers we use in the entertainment room but they still pound out the tunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
   
  Plus why be snobs about my speakers on a headphone forum :/
   
  sorry if this seemed a little defensive just didn't like people jumping to conclusions is all
   
  loving some of these setups tho some of you guys have GREAT desktop setups makes me jelly .


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





branmuffin said:


> So what if it's bose it's not the consumer line nor did I pay for them sure they might not be the best sounding speakers on earth but hey that's why we got headphones right ?
> I love my hifiman even if they aren't the top of the range.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 we may be a headphone forum....but as you can tell.speakers are also business around here


----------



## BranMuffin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> we may be a headphone forum....but as you can tell.speakers are also business around here


 


  I know I know just being a little defensive  not like I was claiming the bose were the end all be all speakers.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





branmuffin said:


> I know I know just being a little defensive  not like I was claiming the bose were the end all be all speakers.


 


  don't worry i know what you mean. if you analyze my post you can tell. It's common knowledge amongst some here about this placebo and bias but like i also said.....as nobody else thinks Bose isn't as top notch as they try to sell themselves as, we need to be a bit more extreme in what we post here .


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> first you make me realize my logitechs sound like crap a few months ago and now this!! what is this blasphemy ???


 

  Turns out that everything you knew was wrong, wwww

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Turns out that everything you knew was wrong, wwww
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 
  haha not exactly. my logitechs...sound "good" in a sense. it has over powering bass that my consumer self likes at times. and like i said in another post. after demo'ing i found that i would need to spend over $600 to get speakers to sound just good for me...so of course my logitech's for $150 were a steal.


----------



## Griffinhart

vOv I got my Creative Gigaworks T40 Series II for 100USD (on sale from Newegg) and they're pretty much amazing for PC speakers (I'm not trying to do home theater or speakerphile stuff).
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## jude

This is where I'm working at the moment. This simple setup is crammed onto a very small, very old desk that I love.
   
  In the photo:
   
  Apple MacBook Air 11" --> iTunes (with Amarra) --> Fostex HP-A3 USB (bus-powered) DAC/amp --> Fostex TH900 headphone
   
​


----------



## ed 209

For the discerning listener i own that picture ( rolf 312012) u guys inspired me ty
   
   
                           I am very happy with a change i made today... cleaned out a bedroom to the bare walls  
  then put 2 paradigm 9.v4s monitors behind me
   
  and a craigs list denon  avr-65 receiver probably 75 bucks with a headphone jack.
  plus drivin my paradigms on speakers A if i get sick of headphones.

  I placed the speakers 100 inches to my at 45 degrees behind me.
  i can imagine if i had better than xfi and a dac it could be better
  but im tellin u it sounds absolutely amazing.
  the point get an old but a good quality receiver. i have a used rotel rx
 comin from ebay  gonna swap it with denon to hear. point is it sounds
  amazing without costing a fortune buy used imho when u can
  maybe im just a noob .......(rolf owns this image 312012.)

  equipment list 
  old computer for music only audigy 2 nx with foobar 2000 (free)
  computer 2 for gaming (q4) but can switch sound to speakers
  through denon avr-65 receiver and lower gaming sound and 
  play music at simultaneously .. soundz amazing
  speakers paradigm 9.v4 look for get em used new ones arent
   as good imho i heard em
  old sony 5 disc changer below receiver sounds great 
  also using an obi100 with google voice through broadband 
  for free phone free texting free answering machine
  (no monthly phone bill ) etc TY! google voice and obiha
  i hate monthly bills hope it stays free H=K701 headphones 
  listen to alison krauss and this guy  is very amazing 
  Rodrigo y Gabriela.. 
  What could make my system sound better bang for the buck ?????


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





ed 209 said:


>


 

  What is that?!


----------



## trazom

Good question.




I really like the office of Jude: small, clean and with everything you need to listen to their favorite music.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





ed 209 said:


> For the discerning listener i own that picture ( rolf 312012) u guys inspired me ty


 


  I just shat my pants


----------



## dfkt

Got a very nice antiquity (full NKRO over PS/2, etc) - now I gotta clean it, oh boy.


----------



## Terps Fan

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> What is that?!


 


 Don't hurt her!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jude said:


> This is where I'm working at the moment. This simple setup is crammed onto a very small, very old desk that I love.
> 
> In the photo:
> 
> ...


 

 why the MBA Jude? couldn't you get a dedicated iMac setup? Well portability unplug and go i guess right?

 Hahah. Bet you took that because the Fostex was too good not to take a pic of 
   
   
   


  Quote: 





terps fan said:


> Don't hurt her!


 
  haha. did you use that photo bc the keyboard was made in korea?


----------



## 3X0

The GPU progression of my FT03:
   
  1. eVGA GTX 580 SC

  2. Sapphire HD 6990

  3. eVGA GTX 590 Classified

  4. Back to the HD 6990 (sold the 590)
  5. Back to another eVGA GTX 590 Classified (sold the 6990)
  6. (Present) Zotac GTX 480 AMP! (for $200, really impossible to say no)

   
  Next up: 2x 7990s


----------



## bowei006

you just mention the GPU's..but the first thing i saw were those two massive coolers with what? noctua fans?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





branmuffin said:


> So what if it's bose it's not the consumer line nor did I pay for them sure they might not be the best sounding speakers on earth but hey that's why we got headphones right ?
> I love my hifiman even if they aren't the top of the range.


 

 Bose.


----------



## Terps Fan

@bowei
   
  No, those are the two tiny twins from the movie Mothra.  LOL


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





trazom said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yeah, and how unpractical for everything else.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





ed 209 said:


> For the discerning listener i own that picture ( rolf 312012) u guys inspired me ty
> 
> 
> I am very happy with a change i made today... cleaned out a bedroom to the bare walls
> ...


 


  I'm still waiting for you to answer J.Pocalypse question... it looks like a dead moth of some kind, I'm thinking of one of my favorite bug a megalopyge opercularis (***** moth http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=megalopyge%20opercularis&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1440&bih=809&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=hV9ST5zSNcqI0QGGooXRDQ) with insanely huge poisonous antennas and frightening glare.
   
  Also be aware that we should always put the most weighty stuff lower and on the floor ideally. If a really strong earthquake happen, or if a car run into your house, or if you jump into your desk by mistake, if... you know what would happen bad 
   
   
  Edit*: I just discovered pusshy was censored.


----------



## jude

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> why the MBA Jude? couldn't you get a dedicated iMac setup? Well portability unplug and go i guess right?...


 

 I have both sizes of 2011 MacBook Airs here, and one of the pre-Thunderbolt 2010 13" ones (that was being used by a former employee). So I have two Thunderbolt displays, and one non-Thunderbolt Cinema Display (the one in the photo) for them. I like to move around a lot, so I work in at least a few different locations, and also will regularly go off-site (to a coffee house or library) for a change the scenery and vibe--the MacBook Airs paired with the displays work well for my current workstyle.
   
  For sheer performance, I'm considering having one of my desktops equipped with a more powerful desktop Mac of some sort. That said, I haven't felt hampered by the performance of these Airs, so I'm not likely to do that yet.
   
   


bowei006 said:


> ...Hahah. Bet you took that because the Fostex was too good not to take a pic of  ...


 
   
   
  The Fostex TH900 is _very_ nice. Last night was my first real night with it, and it's making wonderful first impressions.
  
  Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Yeah, and how unpractical for everything else.


 

 You are absolutely right, but I just love this old desk (and nothing larger would fit in the little space it's in). It's an antique desk, but I've made the concession to modernity and ergonomics by putting a great (but certainly not antique chair) in front of it.
   
  When I want to write something or sign documents, I have to get up and move to another table, or grab a clipboard. If I know I'll need a real desk, I work at my main home office desk (or my work office desk, if I'm at the office).
   
  Again, you are right, though, that this particular desk is not the height of practicality.


----------



## devouringone3

Oh well, I never thought you would address my point but.. but you do have a much bigger and empowering desk/office I've seen surrounding your person when doing Head-Fi TV, so I guess you're allowed to have a cute computer desk for the smaller deeds .
   
  By the way Jude do you have pictures of the unboxing of the TH900 to be uploaded on Head-Fi Flickr Photo Gallery? Or is it just a sample you received for evaluation and you don't want to make it too official just yet?


----------



## BranMuffin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Bose.


 


  Meh think what you will I still like them and they do the job.


----------



## ed 209

its a 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antheraea_polyphemus
  fascinating little fellow.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





ed 209 said:


> its a
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antheraea_polyphemus
> fascinating little fellow.


 


  Wow, such a creature.
   
  Thanks!
   
  Actually I looked at it upside down, now I see it... it's less scary when you know.
   
  You just happened to have one passing by in your house and you shot it when you took out your camera to take a photo of your rig?
   
  Here's a picture of it up side up

   
  The caterpillar version will eat up to 86 000 its own weight in one month, in order to become so big I guess


----------



## jude

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Oh well, I never thought you would address my point but.. but you do have a much bigger and empowering desk/office I've seen surrounding your person when doing Head-Fi TV, so I guess you're allowed to have a cute computer desk for the smaller deeds  ...


 

 Hehe. Yes, there's also a larger desk area (with one of the Thunderbolt displays) in another part of the house. That area can (sort of) be seen in *this photo *and *this other photo* (although the layout is still somewhat similar, the gear in it changes from time to time).
   
   


devouringone3 said:


> ...By the way Jude do you have pictures of the unboxing of the TH900 to be uploaded on Head-Fi Flickr Photo Gallery? Or is it just a sample you received for evaluation and you don't want to make it too official just yet?


 
   
  I haven't uploaded it to Flickr yet (but will do so soon), but I did upload Fostex TH900 unboxing photos to a Head-Fi gallery, and that can be seen by *clicking here*.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


jude said:


> I haven't uploaded it to Flickr yet (but will do so soon), but I did upload Fostex TH900 unboxing photos to a Head-Fi gallery, and that can be seen by *clicking here*.


 

  
  Thank you these are exactly pictures like those I was hoping to see! Those are some of the earliest shots of the TH900 and since it has been announced for so long now and... wow! this is a gorgeous looking headphone the red is.. blissful. I'm looking forward to seeing people like you talk about it!


----------



## ed 209

yep i have seen the caterpillar a couple times found this one
  on my jd mower seat, 

  this male was hangin out on my door step for about 24 hours,
  they only live 7 days when they get wings, having no ability to eat.
   
  Hey do you know much about computer audio? Just getting
  somewhat serious about it and am looking for help / direction.
  Here is what I have or have done so far.
  Ripped my cds to flac (hydrogen audio)
  foobar 2000
  like my audio on a harddrive or usb stick for convience sake.
  Recently put a receiver below my monitor and hooked pc to receiver.
  receiver is running off line out at this point
  (dang soundblaster cant give u digital out cable).
  generally with soundblaster i turn everything off. 
  denon avr-65 receiver is driving my akg701 headphones
  and a big pair of paradigm monitor 9.ver4s sounds really awesome now imho.
  just ordered used rotel rx-1052 off ebay which has a reputation for excellent 2 ch audio
  (will replace denon with rotel soon ) . 
  have never had a dac, thinking external portable dac
  then can move it between systems if desired (xonar essence or ???)
  and or maybe a new soundcard with a built in dac like asus xonar st or stx.
  what do you think ???


----------



## shaunybaby

Woah! 
   
  That is a lot to put in such a small space, how is the venting? what kind of temps are you getting when you play on games? what's the specs?
  I am in the process of building my own comp and the case I bought is massive has loads of space for everything I want to put in it, here's a link to the case I have..... link ....


----------



## devouringone3

Asus and their Xonar looks to me like the best
   
  I don't think I'm any more experienced in computer audio than you actually .
   
  But if you are extreme about it, while making sure you're using Wasapi plugin for Foobar (to automatically change the output bit rate and length according to what is being playing back, mute all windows sound and reduce the latency of having to rely on Windows). There is also KS for Foobar and ASIO4ALL for Winamp.
   
  Other than that, specific to computer audio is just about getting a modern DAC which has a USB port built in (you can try looking for asynchronous signal transfer), and a jitter reducing mechanism that goes with it. Something in the line of the Schiit Bifrost or higher grade. I use Furutech GT40 because I don't have anything better, since I have purchased quite a few headphones recently, and because I am on a laptop, but a good sound card doing the digital to analog conversion and a great headphone amp (picked according to your most loved or your best headphone) should do good job!
   
  Personally I think that traditional soundcards (of a high quality) are still the best value you can get in terms of digital to analog conversion and power management, starting from your computer.
   
  But please don't count too much on what I said, lol :-/ I don't have golden words and I listen to .mp3s of every quality. I am not savy about amps and DACs at all.
   
  Oh yeah and finally I remember someone who had suggested me to download a certain program (I have forgot its name) that manages your CPU usage and RAM usage so that your system focuses the most of the audio player. It allows for more focus on the audio player and less hertz disturbance but I myself wouldn't use it, because I'm not expecting such a program to make a difference. I also find it a bit intrusive.
   
  I don't know what do to with those monitors of yours though. I used to have computer speakers linked to my GT40's line out but nothing of that is fancy doing. I know nothing about speakers.
   
   
  You look to have a great setup already I must say, that Denon and that Sony receiver also acts as amplifiers. Upgrading would cost a lot.
   
  Personally I believe the headphone is the most important part of a audiophile chain but I tend to neglect a lot all of the other components. With that being said, I suggest you to buy better headphones , something like a flagship.
   
  Still K701 looks magical according to this guy (one very good reaction to headphone upgrade)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I upgraded windows from XP 32bit to Windows 7 64bit...and I can tell you the ONLY, quite literally ONLY problems I had was god damn ASUS drivers.
  Not buying from that company, ever again, and will avoid at ALL costs.
  (not because of the drivers)
  Due to many reasons...to the point that I was willing to take them to court (called trading standards here in the UK, and wrote the letter...never sent it in the end)


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


totally dubbed said:


> I upgraded windows from XP 32bit to Windows 7 64bit...and I can tell you the ONLY, quite literally ONLY problems I had was god damn ASUS drivers.
> Not buying from that company, ever again, and will avoid at ALL costs.
> (not because of the drivers)
> Due to many reasons...to the point that I was willing to take them to court (called trading standards here in the UK, and wrote the letter...never sent it in the end)


 


  What problem so huge other than the drivers was it?


----------



## ed 209

ignorance is bliss and saves money too  
  i ditched my computer speakers for good.
  I am absolutely convinced a good receiver or integrated amp like rotel
  (maybe denon) is yet another good implementation of computer audio. 
   
  blew my paradigm center channel or maybe crossover went, based on reviews
  picked up a new one - ebay (not latest version but better sounding than current models imho).
   
  You ever get something that makes you hear sounds you never heard before ???
  well that is exactly what happened with paradigm center cc-390V6 (version 6). 
  then started looking around at my other speakers (humans are never satisfied!).
   
  Not in to high end, cant afford it, but like getting decent mid quality stuff. 
  hate buying something twice, used or last years version is fine, new if necessary.
   
  paradigm speakers are pretty amazing they have won more awards 
  than any other speaker company. 
  heres a pic of my living room setup. 

  After hearing music and movies again,  like for the 1st time, I was inclined to buy 
  speakers on either side of center for about 600 each (mains) after taxes
   paradigm monitor 11V6s.  Also have adp-370V4 surrounds (rightmost
  speaker dipoles, very happy with surrounds - they go nice and low.
  5 ch stereo is kinda cool,  sounds good in there imho, but need to get surrounds
  about 1.5 feet below ceiling to make it amazing (my next project).
  dang tax return always makes me feel like stimulating the economy  
   
  Regarding what you said, Im running XP, guessing cannot do wasapi 
  unless I go win 7. thanks alot for your help !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> What problem so huge other than the drivers was it?


 
  oh nothing...just wasting money for RMA's when in fact they shorted my board out during the process, then refused to acknowledge it.
   
  After fixing it...they then made me believe that it was my RAM's fault "not being on the compatibility list" which lead to me running only on single channel via 2GB ram.
   
  What came next is me buying some KINGSTON RAM, and calling kingston, the manufacturers of the ram, going through the BIOS with me and saying: "there is nothing wrong with your ram, it seems like its the motherboard, i would contact them"
  
  As soon as i had this confirmation, when i emailed asus, their reply was:
  Its not on our compatibility list.
   
  In fact it wasn't EXACTLY but the only, quite literally the ONLY difference was:
  One was NVIDIA SLI compatible, the other wasn't = no difference when we are talking compatibility.
  More so, I wasn't using an nvidia chip either.
   
  Ended the email conversations (after 5months), yes you read right, 5, five, cinq, months with them saying:
  "any further emails you send to us will be ignored and put in our spam folder"
   
  Since then I have all the emails and kept them as proof.
  I Shall never, ever, buy a god damn asus product in my life.
   
  The ones I have, barely work, and are a pain.
  -My monitor started having blue line problems -> called asus, and they didn't help me 1 bit.
  -My sound card had drivers problems before (not this time only) and the software is dismal
  -My mum had laptop problems not only 1ce but 2x - she also had the HDD on the laptop fail on hr, meaning she lost all her work.
   
  I've had it with rubbish, no customer service companies like asus.
  Next time this comes up - i won't bother.
  I'll send it back for a full refund, and more so, if they don't accept it, call the relevant government or lawyer to go all the way and sue them for the pain and time they cost me.
   
  (this is why the law, has fascinated me since i was a kid, if i know I'm right, and have done nothing wrong, then who ever feels my wrath will feel the full force of it, type thing.)


----------



## devouringone3

I had started to like ASUS when they have finally released their Xonar Essence one, it was the first DAC / headphone amp I ever wanted, lol.
   
  But I didn't like them before that and I don't care to forget them if you say they have awfully bad customer support. I hate that too.
   
  I didn't bought the Essence One either.


----------



## Roller

My sympathies Totally Dubbed, those are always unfortunate situations. I went through similar issues but with Acer, a brand that I already knew was severely lacking in QC, but I decided to risk it. Well, lesson learned.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote:


ed 209 said:


> ignorance is bliss and saves money too
> 
> [...]


 


  Definitely, I can't agree more with you on that!
   
  Hey, your speakers system looks great!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> I had started to like ASUS when they have finally released their Xonar Essence one, it was the first DAC / headphone amp I ever wanted, lol.
> 
> But I didn't like them before that and I don't care to forget them if you say they have awfully bad customer support. I hate that too.
> 
> I didn't bought the Essence One either.


 

 No matter what they make I won't buy it - more so for pre-built PC's which I'm looking in the future of buying - I'll ask for a different MBO.
   


  Quote: 





roller said:


> My sympathies Totally Dubbed, those are always unfortunate situations. I went through similar issues but with Acer, a brand that I already knew was severely lacking in QC, but I decided to risk it. Well, lesson learned.


 

 indeed lesson learnt....:/


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





ed 209 said:


>


 
   
  Haha I caught one of those suckers on the side of a Drug Mart once, and holy damn are they strong! It was like trying to hold a scared budgerigar....


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> Woah!
> 
> That is a lot to put in such a small space, how is the venting? what kind of temps are you getting when you play on games? what's the specs?
> I am in the process of building my own comp and the case I bought is massive has loads of space for everything I want to put in it, here's a link to the case I have..... link ....


 


  Not great, hence all the fans. The size of the NH-D14 prevents mounting of one of the side intake fans, so really the only intake is the angled 120mm below the GPU. CPU temps are just shy of 60'C during load (i5-2500K @ 4.5GHz, 1.300v). GPU gets pretty hot since the stack orientation actually works against the heatpipes, so while in a normal case it'd stay below 70'C in this one it pretty easily climbs to 80'C.
   
  Not the best, but the size footprint can't really be beat.


----------



## Draygonn

3x0 said:


> Not great, hence all the fans. The size of the NH-D14 prevents mounting of one of the side intake fans, so really the only intake is the angled 120mm below the GPU. CPU temps are just shy of 60'C during load (i5-2500K @ 4.5GHz, 1.300v). GPU gets pretty hot since the stack orientation actually works against the heatpipes, so while in a normal case it'd stay below 70'C in this one it pretty easily climbs to 80'C.
> 
> Not the best, but the size footprint can't really be beat.



You did a good job for such a small space. Can't wait to see how you squeeze 7990's in there. I went for a huge case in order to keep temps and noise low. Gotta love the triple slot coolers, while gaming I'm running around 60° and 55°. Of course I'm taking up 3x the space to do so.


----------



## BranMuffin

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> You did a good job for such a small space. Can't wait to see how you squeeze 7990's in there. I went for a huge case in order to keep temps and noise low. Gotta love the triple slot coolers, while gaming I'm running around 60° and 55°. Of course I'm taking up 3x the space to do so.


 


  That is one sexy build ya got there !
  nice and clean


----------



## SniperCzar

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> The ones I have, barely work, and are a pain.
> -My monitor started having blue line problems -> called asus, and they didn't help me 1 bit.
> -My sound card had drivers problems before (not this time only) and the software is dismal
> -My mum had laptop problems not only 1ce but 2x - she also had the HDD on the laptop fail on hr, meaning she lost all her work.
> ...


 

 Geez, they must have some wacky customer support people over there in the UK, US support from Asus has always been pretty wonderful for me on the few occasions I've actually needed it. A million times better than Dell support (though that's not hard). I'm not sure about the monitor, but I've yet to have a soundcard WITHOUT horrible driver and software problems. As to the hard drive on the laptop failing, that's actually completely not their problem at all. As an independent computer tech who's made countless house calls I have to warn you... it's never a question of if your hard drive is going to fail, it's a question of when. That's what makes backups so important, and why I'm such a sucker for SSDs. Absolutely no way in hell I'd see you winning a case against the company over a failed hard drive, no matter how rampantly insulting the CS folks were to you. At risk of sounding like a corporate shill/fanboy, I can count on one hand the number of Asus laptops that have come into my shop for repairs over the past few years.
   
  Now DELL customer support on the other hand... don't even get me started.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> Geez, they must have some wacky customer support people over there in the UK, US support from Asus has always been pretty wonderful for me on the few occasions I've actually needed it. A million times better than Dell support (though that's not hard). I'm not sure about the monitor, but I've yet to have a soundcard WITHOUT horrible driver and software problems. As to the hard drive on the laptop failing, that's actually completely not their problem at all. As an independent computer tech who's made countless house calls I have to warn you... it's never a question of if your hard drive is going to fail, it's a question of when. That's what makes backups so important, and why I'm such a sucker for SSDs. Absolutely no way in hell I'd see you winning a case against the company over a failed hard drive, no matter how rampantly insulting the CS folks were to you. At risk of sounding like a corporate shill/fanboy, I can count on one hand the number of Asus laptops that have come into my shop for repairs over the past few years.
> 
> Now DELL customer support on the other hand... don't even get me started.


 

 nop it wasn't a case about the HDD's woudl have been a  case for my motherboard.
   
  As I said, they won something:
 Me never buying a  single product of their "beep beep" ass ever again.
  I guess they won't be hearing from me any more + i'll NEVER suggest getting an asus ever again.


----------



## steviiee

Hmm


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





steviiee said:


> Hmm


 


 Are those cpu water coolers worth the money? I have heard good things and was really contemplating an H60
  Post your build specs too, because either you don't have jack squat in there or the case has unbelievable cable management.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote:  





>





> either you don't have jack squat in there or the case has unbelievable cable management.


 


  I'm hoping the latter.


----------



## Draygonn

branmuffin said:


> That is one sexy build ya got there !
> nice and clean




Thanks. It took a while to get it tweaked just right, but its been worth the effort.


----------



## Tilpo

naniya said:


> amazing headphone...i hope i can have one if it is cheap a little.




Er... What headphone are you exactly referring to? Are you sure you posted this in the right thread?


----------



## GetsugaSSJ

Cleaned up interior. Still need a spdif connector, though. lol


----------



## steviiee

j.pocalypse said:


> I'm hoping the latter.





blackenedplague said:


> Are those cpu water coolers worth the money? I have heard good things and was really contemplating an H60
> Post your build specs too, because either you don't have jack squat in there or the case has unbelievable cable management.




Don't get the H50, just get the H60 or H80, since they are the newer revisions for the H50, well the H60 is. But it keeps my i5 2500k cool. I'm changing it soon to a XSPC Rasa 240 watercooling kit soon, only $13X from frozencpu.

Specs: 
Intel i5 2500k @ 4.8ghz
Gigabyte 2GB R6950 tri-cooler
Corsair 8gb ddr3 1866
Corsair tx650 power supply
Corsair H50 cpu cooler
Lian-Li PC-K62 dragonlord Case
Samsung F3 1TB

I'm replacing my case soon to a corsair 600t white, and I'm also getting a 7970 soon.


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





steviiee said:


> Don't get the H50, just get the H60 or H80, since they are the newer revisions for the H50, well the H60 is. But it keeps my i5 2500k cool. I'm changing it soon to a XSPC Rasa 240 watercooling kit soon, only $13X from frozencpu.
> Specs:
> Intel i5 2500k @ 4.8ghz
> Gigabyte 2GB R6950 tri-cooler
> ...


 
   
  I have an i7 2600k running stock with the stock cooler, but I don't think it is working very well. The 600t looks really nice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm quite literally on the verge of ripping my Asus P5K motherboard, putting alongside my Asus PW201, and smashing them up.
  I hate ASUS with a passion now.
  I can't wait for a new PC with a new screen to be asus proof.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I'm quite literally on the verge of ripping my Asus P5K motherboard, putting alongside my Asus PW201, and smashing them up.
> I hate ASUS with a passion now.
> I can't wait for a new PC with a new screen to be asus proof.


 


  I've seen other Asus P5x boards acting up. What's happening with yours?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> I've seen other Asus P5x boards acting up. What's happening with yours?


 
  that 4GB problem.


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> that 4GB problem.


 

 My P5K was the biggest disappointment I had in a motherboard.  The P5Q deluxe however has been the best I've had to date.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> that 4GB problem.


 


  The effect on soundcards?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote: 





roller said:


> The effect on soundcards?


 

 nop just drivers with the asus screen now + the long lasting motherboard issue have just about taken their toll.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> You did a good job for such a small space. Can't wait to see how you squeeze 7990's in there. I went for a huge case in order to keep temps and noise low. Gotta love the triple slot coolers, while gaming I'm running around 60° and 55°. Of course I'm taking up 3x the space to do so.


 
  so you have a Corsair closed loop..with two fans pulling air into the case right?
   


  Quote: 





totally dubbed said:


> I'm quite literally on the verge of ripping my Asus P5K motherboard, putting alongside my Asus PW201, and smashing them up.
> I hate ASUS with a passion now.
> I can't wait for a new PC with a new screen to be asus proof.


 


  why? ASUS?


----------



## steviiee

^ It looks like it's taking air out of the case.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





steviiee said:


> ^ It looks like it's taking air out of the case.


 


  corsair does not recommend that. the recommend to pull air from the exhaust into the case. as the air inside would usually be hotter than the outside. so my setup is fan-->radiator--->Fan-->into case. i then use other fans to expell the added heat. but it doesn't matter. my chipset has no heat problems, my HDD's have their own fans and other than one drive that is normall at 47C due to oldness(my current and actualy bought drive is only at 37C) i have no problems. i have 5770. Which suprised me as to be the world's current most popular dedicated GPU with over 24% of the total market share of dedicated cards due to it's high price to performance ratio, low idle power (it was 7 or 15W if i remeer) and while gaming, even during overclok of 925MHz and 1400MHz(combined memory clock) it is only at about 50C


----------



## Draygonn

Corsair does not care which way the air flows. They once said to get the best possible _cpu temps_ the air should flow into the case. My H70 setup exhausts hot air from the case. 

ext < pull < H70 < shroud < push

The 2nd fan isn't visible in the pic, it's between the H70 and the back of the case. For non-computer geeks, the shroud is the exterior of a 25mm fan with the fan cut out. It allows air to get from the push fan's blades to the center of the radiator. Good for about 2 degrees.

I built a xfire 5770 rig for my brother. I love those cards. We played some co-op SR3 today. What a wacky, fun game.


----------



## steviiee

Mines:
   ext > pull > h50 > pull


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Corsair does not care which way the air flows. They once said to get the best possible _cpu temps_ the air should flow into the case. My H70 setup exhausts hot air from the case.
> ext < pull < H70 < shroud < push
> The 2nd fan isn't visible in the pic, it's between the H70 and the back of the case. For non-computer geeks, the shroud is the exterior of a 25mm fan with the fan cut out. It allows air to get from the push fan's blades to the center of the radiator. Good for about 2 degrees.
> I built a xfire 5770 rig for my brother. I love those cards. We played some co-op SR3 today. What a wacky, fun game.


 

 yeah i know you can put it any way but i do it their "recommended" way. it seems to be the best as the air inside is hotter than outside.
   


  Quote: 





steviiee said:


> Mines:
> ext > pull > h50 > pull


 

 same


----------



## Zeebra

speakers: Behringer B3031
headphones: AKG K 272 HD (stand: Jägermeister)

I'm about to receive an M-Audio Fast Track Pro, and I'm doing a neat pretty desktop shelf that's going to replace the speaker stands and elevate my monitor a bit. Next up: acoustic foam pads, and in the distant future, I might add a headphone amplifier or build one myself. For now the Fast Track Pro will be far more than enough.



Fractal Design Define R3
Phenom II X6 1055T
Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC
12GB Kingston HyperX Genesis DDR3 1600MHz (I do a lot of rendering and RAW editing)
OCZ Agility 3 60GB for OS and programs + 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3 for swap, temporary, project etc. folders, LaCie Rugged 500GB for backup.
Asus M4A88TD-V EVO USB 3.0
Coolermaster Hyper 212+
forgot the PSU, Corsair VX 550W or something.
secondary display: some SVGA projector from BenQ, it's neat.

I love my computer and it's way overpowered for the stuff I do if I only was able to make it quieter I'd reach computational zen.


----------



## stingx

The Shark and the Spark


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





zeebra said:


> Fractal Design Define R3
> Phenom II X6 1055T
> Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC
> 12GB Kingston HyperX Genesis DDR3 1600MHz (I do a lot of rendering and RAW editing)
> ...


 

 I just built my computer this week and had to change out of a lot of stock parts to get it quieter then configure all the fan speeds.  I got the 212+ too and I think the stock fan is crap.  I replaced it with a Cougar and is it a lot quieter and more powerful.  I also swapped out the stock fans in my case with Silenx and low rpm Scythes.  Overall it is very quiet.  To take things further, I used Speedfan program to set default speeds and what temps my fans turn on.  So at idle, my fans are usually running very low or just completely off.  Close to absolute silence.
   
  Or just completely ditch the 212+ and get a Noctua NH-D14.  What I should have done in the first place.


----------



## Zeebra

ohhgourami said:


> Or just completely ditch the 212+ and get a Noctua NH-D14.  What I should have done in the first place.



A legit plan. I'd like the new cooler to be future-socket-compatible though, so when I swap to Ivy Bridge (not likely to swap so soon tho), it would still fit, or have an aftermarket bracket that makes it fit.

But yes the noise floor is difficult with the stock Hyper 212+ (which is barely adequate for the 1055T anyway), I have to use a gate filter with a rather high tolerance because otherwise my streams/recordings will have some background buzzing. Then again, my power supply is also quite noisy, I should get a Seasonic.

I'd invest a few $$$ into computer's quietness if building a dampening box around it wasn't cheaper, and I wasn't broke after buying the Fast Track Pro


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





zeebra said:


> A legit plan. I'd like the new cooler to be future-socket-compatible though, so when I swap to Ivy Bridge (not likely to swap so soon tho), it would still fit, or have an aftermarket bracket that makes it fit.
> But yes the noise floor is difficult with the stock Hyper 212+ (which is barely adequate for the 1055T anyway), I have to use a gate filter with a rather high tolerance because otherwise my streams/recordings will have some background buzzing. Then again, my power supply is also quite noisy, I should get a Seasonic.
> I'd invest a few $$$ into computer's quietness if building a dampening box around it wasn't cheaper, and I wasn't broke after buying the Fast Track Pro


 

 I have a Seasonic X-750 which doesn't even turn on its fan under 20% load.  Even then, I don't think I've ever heard my PSU.  Also take advantage of those rubber screws when replacing case fans.  When you go Intel, things will be much much cooler too!


----------



## Zeebra

ohhgourami said:


> I have a Seasonic X-750 which doesn't even turn on its fan under 20% load.  Even then, I don't think I've ever heard my PSU.  Also take advantage of those rubber screws when replacing case fans.  When you go Intel, things will be much much cooler too!



Good to know! It's not AMD's fault that I picked up an imcompatible cooler though (Hyper 212+ doesn't list the X6 series, and they do have a 125-140W TPD)


----------



## moosteve

well, here's my set up for now. there is still some cabling and wire management to do, both with the computer and the audio set up. I finally got tired of standard computer audio, and had a bunch of old gear laying around in storage, so this is my "found" computer audio. the DAC i purchased here from floydfan33.
   
*computer:*
   
  HAF32
  AMD FX-6100 @ 4.55 Ghz
  Asus Sabertooth 990FX
  2 x 6970 (Gigabyte, MSI)
  Corsair HX-850
  XSPC 750 RX360 liquid cooling (distilled, DEX anti-freeze)
  Koolance doodads

   
*audio:*
   
  Matrix mini
  NAD 2150
  NAD 1020
  Polk Audio RTA 11T
  Sony MDR-V6

   
  i hope to find i new set of cans soon... but these could be a lot worse. i have found the headphone amp in the 2150 to be most to my liking....
  unfortunately my budget is nil for a little while, until i sell a bunch of computer stuff. it is all still so much better than the Bose Companions they are replacing...
   
  steve


----------



## Zeebra

Moved out and got a new audio interface (as per the signature), everything went very swimmingly!


----------



## ohhgourami

Finally got around to do some cable management so here is a pic of mine as I just built it over the week:

   
  Silverstone TJ-10B with Scythe Slipstream 800 rpm fans (silent!)
  i3-2120 OC 3.46
  ASRock Z68M/USB3
  Mushkin 8gb ram
  CM 212+ with Cougar fan
  Gigabyte HD6850
  Seasonic X-750 PSU
  Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 120gb SSD
  Seagate Barracuda 2TB
   
  I don't play any demanding games so I didn't bother for an i5 or i7 with GTX580s.  Just waiting for that Haswell


----------



## shaunybaby

nice computer ohhgourami, how are you finding the i3? what games are you playing on with this setup? 
  I,ve order the mother board(Asus MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z), psu(Corsair 650HX Professional Series), ram(8GB G.Skill DDR3) Cpu (i7 2600k) cooler (corsair h80), I have still got to buy a samsung 64gb ssd and a amd hd 7970. 
  when I get it all put to together I will take some photos and put em up on here, I can,t wait to get it and put it all together I have been stuck with my laptop and the lowest settings for all the games I play for too long


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Finally got around to do some cable management so here is a pic of mine as I just built it over the week:
> 
> 
> Silverstone TJ-10B with Scythe Slipstream 800 rpm fans (silent!)
> ...


 


  Nice looking build 

 I do think that you should try and sell that i3 for a good price so you can replace it by an i5 2500K, other than gaining further fps, the system will feel both more responsive and more stable due to having pure logical units within.
   
  Haswell is still a long ways, and due to the lack of any real competition, its release date might be delayed further, like how Ivy Bridge was. But I'm more eager to see Kepler in the wild as Sandy Bridge is indeed a very solid platform.
   
  EDIT: The reason I mention the 2500K is because it presents itself as a rather good price/performance component.
   
  Do you use your computer solely for gaming?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





roller said:


> Nice looking build
> 
> I do think that you should try and sell that i3 for a good price so you can replace it by an i5 2500K, other than gaining further fps, the system will feel both more responsive and more stable due to having pure logical units within.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!
   
  I was contemplating whether or not to get the 2500k as it was only ~$60 more but didn't see the point.  I don't play anything all that demanding i.e LoL, killingfloor, D3 in the future.  It is also why I tried to save a couple bucks with a micro atx board.  I use this comp for hw, running a bit of simulations, but mostly surfing the web, listening to music, and watching stuff.
   
  The "key" components in my build are meant to be given away (to my gf, family computer, whatever) once the Haswells are out.  But I also have the option of getting an Ivy Bridge if it is a significant upgrade over the Sandys.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was contemplating whether or not to get the 2500k as it was only ~$60 more but didn't see the point.  I don't play anything all that demanding i.e LoL, killingfloor, D3 in the future.  It is also why I tried to save a couple bucks with a micro atx board.  I use this comp for hw, running a bit of simulations, but mostly surfing the web, listening to music, and watching stuff.
> 
> The "key" components in my build are meant to be given away (to my gf, family computer, whatever) once the Haswells are out.  But I also have the option of getting an Ivy Bridge if it is a significant upgrade over the Sandys.


 


  Wow, that price difference is really small, I've seen larger price gaps around here. I wouldn't blink before getting the 2500K like that, but I do a lot of rendering so I need as much CPU grunt as I can get. Are those simulations you run resource intensive?
   
  If you had an i5 2500K or an i7 2600K, I'd say you could give Ivy Bridge a pass, but with an i3 2120... not so much. But if the most resource intensive apps you run are games, then getting a middle of the pack CPU (or continuing to use that i3, although it will bottleneck the system) and a midrange to high end GPU would serve you perfectly.


----------



## ohhgourami

an i5 would be better, but I think I can get away without.  I was kinda tight on cash right when I was buying it.  If you know a good place where I can sell the i3, do tell me as I don't exactly mind getting an i5 now that I think about it.


----------



## 185717

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> an i5 would be better, but I think I can get away without.  I was kinda tight on cash right when I was buying it.  If you know a good place where I can sell the i3, do tell me as I don't exactly mind getting an i5 now that I think about it.


 


  overclock.net? ebay?


----------



## HesterDW

Audioengines came today, and I finally said good riddance to my Altec Lansing BXR1221. Organized my desk too. I feel more clearheaded now that my desk is clean.
   



  Next step is to clean the inside. ^^


----------



## shaunybaby

talking of doing cable management, I got my motherboard yesterday and I think I spent about an hour just plugging in all the cables of the case, this is the first time I have ever built my own pc and it takes a bit of time but its fun and Its always something I have wanted to do.
   
  today the PSU and ram turned up, I put the ram in in about 10 seconds (easy as pie) but then I put all the cables into the motherboard and the CPU and the fans, I was try to hide away as much cable as I could and keep the case nice and tidy so of course I spent 30 minutes doing cable management, but it looks nice inside now 
   
  when I put in the CPU and cooler in I will put up some pictures for you to see


----------



## Zeebra

I wonder do USB 1.1 audio interfaces suffer if they're behind a powered USB 2.0 hub. At least some have issues with USB 3.0 from what I've heard. I was thinking of throwing my computer tower under my bed, as to reduce the amount of audible noise. I don't really feel like putting money into non-vital upgrades at the moment.

So yeah, a powered USB hub + a long DVI cable should suffice to improve my listening experience


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> talking of doing cable management, I got my motherboard yesterday and I think I spent about an hour just plugging in all the cables of the case, this is the first time I have ever built my own pc and it takes a bit of time but its fun and Its always something I have wanted to do.
> 
> today the PSU and ram turned up, I put the ram in in about 10 seconds (easy as pie) but then I put all the cables into the motherboard and the CPU and the fans, I was try to hide away as much cable as I could and keep the case nice and tidy so of course I spent 30 minutes doing cable management, but it looks nice inside now
> 
> when I put in the CPU and cooler in I will put up some pictures for you to see


 
  I'd love to see some pics of the progress if you don't mind!


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





zeebra said:


> I wonder do USB 1.1 audio interfaces suffer if they're behind a powered USB 2.0 hub. At least some have issues with USB 3.0 from what I've heard. I was thinking of throwing my computer tower under my bed, as to reduce the amount of audible noise. I don't really feel like putting money into non-vital upgrades at the moment.
> So yeah, a powered USB hub + a long DVI cable should suffice to improve my listening experience


 


  I would never run an interface off a hub, a USB card via on board or pci, that is different. You have to look at this way, when you use a hub you +5VDC, each additional device you add takes away from the set value.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





therh said:


> I would never run an interface off a hub, a USB card via on board or pci, that is different. You have to look at this way, when you use a hub you +5VDC, each additional device you add takes away from the set value.


 


  An externally powered hub has no power issues, but I agree that self powered hubs do take power values from a single port and split them through whatever number of ports the hub has.


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





roller said:


> An externally powered hub has no power issues, but I agree that self powered hubs do take power values from a single port and split them through whatever number of ports the hub has.


 


  I missed the, externally powered part. Sorry. lol


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





therh said:


> I missed the, externally powered part. Sorry. lol


 


  You know, another solution (that I think doesn't exist yet) would be to have hubs that are powered through batteries, with said batteries being rechargeable through USB when not in use.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





zeebra said:


> Moved out and got a new audio interface (as per the signature), everything went very swimmingly!


 

 Really nice setup, but aren't those speakers sitting a bit too close to you?


----------



## Zeebra

headzone said:


> Really nice setup, but aren't those speakers sitting a bit too close to you?



Yeah it might look funny, but to be honest I only hear the separation between tweeter and woofer if I put my ear next to the speaker, right now they're good two feet away from my ears, and positioned in an even-sided triangle with my head, and they work surprisingly well for their relatively big frame!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> well, here's my set up for now. there is still some cabling and wire management to do, both with the computer and the audio set up. I finally got tired of standard computer audio, and had a bunch of old gear laying around in storage, so this is my "found" computer audio. the DAC i purchased here from floydfan33.
> 
> *computer:*
> 
> ...


 


  the inside of your computer is pretty good. nothing too too special. that..north bridge of phase capacitor fan is a bit....well out there and the tubes aren't very colorful..but look outside it and HOLY CRAP THAT IS NICE.
   
  what happened to the 6970s? one's plastic is gone.. and it seems that heatsink isn't beefy?


----------



## moosteve

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> the inside of your computer is pretty good. nothing too too special. that..north bridge of phase capacitor fan is a bit....well out there and the tubes aren't very colorful..but look outside it and HOLY CRAP THAT IS NICE.
> 
> what happened to the 6970s? one's plastic is gone.. and it seems that heatsink isn't beefy?


 
  Thanks!! this rig is much more of a practical set up than being entirely for looks.
 well, the tubes aren't colorful because they are full of a mix of distilled water and DEX anti-freeze so they could be in sub-zero air without freezing for benching. so far i have had this cpu over 5.3 Ghz and a 1090T Thuban over 4.8 Ghz for benching reasons. now that summer has returned early to Iowa the lines will get cleaned and reworked.
  the fan as well is for practical reasons... it is an Antec spot fan used actually for the VRM section, not the northbridge, as the Bulldozers can have quite a demand on the mos-fets when overclocked. since i am under liquid, i have no air moving over the VRM heatsink and that fan goes a long way for moving air.
  as far as the 6970 goes... it is a Gigabyte non-reference design with their "after-market" cooling.... which, unfortunately, is not much better than the reference fans. i was going to get a waterblock for it, but will more likely now sell both cards and get a 7xxx series card.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> Thanks!! this rig is much more of a practical set up than being entirely for looks.
> well, the tubes aren't colorful because they are full of a mix of distilled water and DEX anti-freeze so they could be in sub-zero air without freezing for benching. so far i have had this cpu over 5.3 Ghz and a 1090T Thuban over 4.8 Ghz for benching reasons. now that summer has returned early to Iowa the lines will get cleaned and reworked.
> the fan as well is for practical reasons... it is an Antec spot fan used actually for the VRM section, not the northbridge, as the Bulldozers can have quite a demand on the mos-fets when overclocked. since i am under liquid, i have no air moving over the VRM heatsink and that fan goes a long way for moving air.
> as far as the 6970 goes... it is a Gigabyte non-reference design with their "after-market" cooling.... which, unfortunately, is not much better than the reference fans. i was going to get a waterblock for it, but will more likely now sell both cards and get a 7xxx series card.


 

 haha yeah praticality is good. looks are ...well in computer enthusiasts world looks aren't a waste of money per say as the better looking one's are generally better performers too 
   
  wow nice clocks. sadly i can only get to 4.1GHz on my 965BE
   
  The VRM section is kinda what i meant by the little phase capacitator thingy. the of was mitaken. i meant "or". the phase change. mine was 8+1 i think
   
  It just looks weird as one has the plastics and one doesn't 
   
  wow you are quite serious about this stuff, i don't have nearly enough cash flow to do what you are doing 
   
  im waiting for this summer to get a new GPU. waiting to get more news on southern islands and kepler.


----------



## moosteve

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> haha yeah praticality is good. looks are ...well in computer enthusiasts world looks aren't a waste of money per say as the better looking one's are generally better performers too
> 
> wow nice clocks. sadly i can only get to 4.1GHz on my 965BE
> 
> ...


 


  ha ha.... yeah.
  you know, sometimes things just have to be ghetto. i had just moved everything over to the HAF from an Antec1200 case, and i started out trying SOOOO hard with cabling, and looks, and once i fired it up and started clocking, it just had to get cheapened by "needs". what can a guy do?
  and i am semi-serious because i have joined a team at HWBot, so we bench for points... and pride.... had my 965 C-3 to just shy of 4.4 for benching.. i don't even game all that much, but Xfired 6970s will jack up benches. if i was super serious, i would have the Intel 2600K. but i have been AMD since the K-6,  and i am constantly selling stuff to fund new stuff. there is always a loss, but ... addictions can be that way.
  the audio gear i bought in college... i got that NAD stuff, + a bunch of crap i no longer have for $150 in 1997.... and i got those Polks out of a pawn shop around the same time for $125. it's been laying around in storage for EVER and i am just happy to have real audio again. it has been too long.
  perfect? no.... but now i have temporarily replaced my computer needs with a hunger for audio upgrades..... i have actually been looking at ads here and on Craigs list for the last couple of hours. i am absolutely convinced i will find the most perfect deal in amplification for the cheapest price by spending hours and hours on CL...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> ha ha.... yeah.
> you know, sometimes things just have to be ghetto. i had just moved everything over to the HAF from an Antec1200 case, and i started out trying SOOOO hard with cabling, and looks, and once i fired it up and started clocking, it just had to get cheapened by "needs". what can a guy do?
> and i am semi-serious because i have joined a team at HWBot, so we bench for points... and pride.... had my 965 C-3 to just shy of 4.4 for benching.. i don't even game all that much, but Xfired 6970s will jack up benches. if i was super serious, i would have the Intel 2600K. but i have been AMD since the K-6,  and i am constantly selling stuff to fund new stuff. there is always a loss, but ... addictions can be that way.
> the audio gear i bought in college... i got that NAD stuff, + a bunch of crap i no longer have for $150 in 1997.... and i got those Polks out of a pawn shop around the same time for $125. it's been laying around in storage for EVER and i am just happy to have real audio again. it has been too long.
> perfect? no.... but now i have temporarily replaced my computer needs with a hunger for audio upgrades..... i have actually been looking at ads here and on Craigs list for the last couple of hours. i am absolutely convinced i will find the most perfect deal in amplification for the cheapest price by spending hours and hours on CL...


 


  wow. 965-CE onl to 4.4GHz? with that cooling or something else? the 965's must be hard to OC then...i thought it was just me
   
  i might go with intel next time around. i don't have any bias'es, i buy what is best for my budget
   
  yeah...audio has since taken over my budget and love  i mean...hey look at me. i got 3.6K posts in 3 months
   
  i gotta check out some pawn shops now 
   
  i did the same thing a while back...i didn't meet a single good audiophile and all the headphones sucked or were overpriced.


----------



## moosteve

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> wow. 965-CE onl to 4.4GHz? with that cooling or something else? the 965's must be hard to OC then...i thought it was just me
> 
> i might go with intel next time around. i don't have any bias'es, i buy what is best for my budget
> 
> ...


 



 the 965 was under a Prolimatech Megahalems (air) out on my porch in the winter air. the vcore was nearly 1.6V, so i needed the cold air. liquid cooling has been a very recent thing for me as i had to be convinced that putting water in a box full of electronics was a good idea.... and i am still not 100% on that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  holy crap. HOLY CRAP! 3600 posts in 3 months????  i have been on forums for a decade without those numbers. really, an accomplishment in and of itself!
  i got my Matrix Mini here, and the seller was gold, so i just have to hold out hope. i need to start by replacing these Sony's.....


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> the 965 was under a Prolimatech Megahalems (air) out on my porch in the winter air. the vcore was nearly 1.6V, so i needed the cold air. liquid cooling has been a very recent thing for me as i had to be convinced that putting water in a box full of electronics was a good idea.... and i am still not 100% on that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 1.6V for 4.4GHz?..that mus be why im not getting high enough. i did 1.52V for 4.1GHz
   
  yeah..i post a lot. 1K of these posts are in the member's lounge though.. but that still is a feat i guess  
   
  the seller was gold?
   
  yeah i noticed those sony's right away and wondered.


----------



## ohhgourami

I never understood the idea of colorful stuff in computer cases.  LEDs all over the case; LEDs on all the fans.  To me, it's a lot like spinner on wheels and chrome on cars - just awful.  But hey, a lot of people like that stuff...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I never understood the idea of colorful stuff in computer cases.  LEDs all over the case; LEDs on all the fans.  To me, it's a lot like spinner on wheels and chrome on cars - just awful.  But hey, a lot of people like that stuff...


 


  i like the stuff. yeah regular LED fans may not have anything to do with anything but many times the colorful stuff also = performance. PC enthusiast building and stuff is on geek culture where cool stuff sells


----------



## moosteve

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I never understood the idea of colorful stuff in computer cases.  LEDs all over the case; LEDs on all the fans.  To me, it's a lot like spinner on wheels and chrome on cars - just awful.  But hey, a lot of people like that stuff...


 


  i came from classic solid ATX cases. i never wanted a "full tower gaming case"... i hated plexi side windows and LED's. i always used cases like the Antec P180...then i got an Antec 900 for a friend's build. it kinda grew on me. plus, i work construction, so i get up at 4:30, and most of the year work until after dark. five days a week, all of my computing happened in a fairly dark environment as i don't really like bright overhead lights, and i would rather my screens were brighter than anything else in the room. so, i got used to the subtle glow from the blue LED's, went to a 1200 on my own rig, and now i am very used to the blue glow in the room when it is darker. its not like i stare at the case, but the room gains some ambiance.
  the waterline will be just distilled water, but i will get better fittings.
  and, FYI, i hate spinners, 22" rims, and chrome belongs on Harleys and mid 60's Impalas.


----------



## bowei006

^i get what you mean. osmetimes..that glow....it just burnnns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christophrowley

PCs decked out in LEDs and UV paints/dyes aren't all that different from the more outlandish modified cars, be they hot rods or hatchbacks. They _are_ flashy but they do have an appeal. Some coordinate colours and have a well thought out design and some just have whatever was brightest. To me the latter is an absolute eyesore but the former can be pretty effective. Some of the stuff over at http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ does a good job of it.


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> I'd love to see some pics of the progress if you don't mind!


 

  
  you asked and i shall give upon thee!
   
  I might have gone a bit off course with the pictures but this is my setup, hope you like it , i just need to wait untill nvidia release there new 680 gpu then i am all good to kick some butt 
   


   
  PS click on them to make them big


----------



## drez

Quote: 





christophrowley said:


> PCs decked out in LEDs and UV paints/dyes aren't all that different from the more outlandish modified cars, be they hot rods or hatchbacks. They _are_ flashy but they do have an appeal. Some coordinate colours and have a well thought out design and some just have whatever was brightest. To me the latter is an absolute eyesore but the former can be pretty effective. Some of the stuff over at http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/ does a good job of it.


 

 Yeah but decorating your car might actually win you some (diseased) skirt.  Decorating your computer will probably only impress your man-freinds
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But yeah probably pretty "cool with the guys" while you are in highschool or college undergrad, but not likely to impress many girls.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> ^i get what you mean. osmetimes..that glow....it just burnnns!!!!!!!!!


 

 Exactly, it's too damn bright.  Plus it just looks tacky.
   
  Did you ever get that mechanical board?


----------



## moosteve

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Exactly, it's too damn bright.  Plus it just looks tacky.


 
  oh man... my rig looks tacky?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> oh man... my rig looks tacky?


 

 Not personally attacking you.  I just think case and fan LEDs look tacky.  If that's your thing, then so be it.  It's still _your_ computer.  If you want to completely "bling" it out, I can't stop you.  But I _can_ dislike the look.


----------



## moosteve

haha... i completely understand. just trying to have a little fun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  i would love to have a furniture-grade computer case, and i have the skills to make one. i believe a wood case, done properly, might look classy. but for now... bling it is. i bought the HAF for its massive fans and cooling ability plus cable management. the bling is just unavoidable.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> haha... i completely understand. just trying to have a little fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm yeah  wood case would be awesome - I think my next case will be wood (as in motherboard screwed onto a piece of wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  Would be awesome if Ikea started selling some PC cases (maybe walnut veneer with a matte oil finish) that would be too awesome.
   
  But for me my current PC is a discrete black box tucked away to be as quiet as possible - my enthusiasm for seeing actual computer hardware has diminished quite a bit lately, I'm more interested in how they perform and or silence of the setup.


----------



## ohhgourami

I bought a Silverstone TJ10 because I wanted to completely avoid the bling.  Just nice and clean black aluminum.  Amazon actually sent me the windowed side paneled one and I went on a rampage with their CS.  Going to driver over to Silverstone myself after finals and pick up a new side panel.  Don't even get me started on fans.  I've been research fans and have experimented with quite a few and have finally found the most quiet one.  I spent the whole week silencing my HDD.  My system is pretty much completely silent during idle.  With open headphones, you NEED to have a silent environment.  If you don't then a lot of the extra money spent on audio is pointless.


----------



## tmthomure

Here is my setup.  Alienware running FooBar2000 --> HRT Music Streamer II --> Schiit Asgard --> HD600.
   
  Also got a 2008 iMac.  Still pretty quick, but starting to show it's age.  Needs a fresh install.


----------



## bowei006

Nope never did get that mechanical

Yeah i hate using words like tacky here. On another one of my posts a page back i said "nothing special" i spent 10 mins thinking if i should add that. Thank goodness he didnt fin it offensive as i think my tone of voice got what i meant across


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> you asked and i shall give upon thee!
> 
> I might have gone a bit off course with the pictures but this is my setup, hope you like it , i just need to wait untill nvidia release there new 680 gpu then i am all good to kick some butt
> 
> ...


 

 So I assume you're running off integrated graphics until they release the 680 later this month? Look awesome though man. This is going to be a kick ass setup once you get the 680. Congrats!


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





tmthomure said:


> Here is my setup.  Alienware running FooBar2000 --> HRT Music Streamer II --> Schiit Asgard --> HD600.
> 
> Also got a 2008 iMac.  Still pretty quick, but starting to show it's age.  Needs a fresh install.


 

 Banana holder!


----------



## Destroysall

How is that setup?  I've personally been considering it myself.
  Quote: 





tmthomure said:


> Here is my setup.  Alienware running FooBar2000 --> HRT Music Streamer II --> Schiit Asgard --> HD600.
> 
> Also got a 2008 iMac.  Still pretty quick, but starting to show it's age.  Needs a fresh install.


----------



## moosteve

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I bought a Silverstone TJ10 because I wanted to completely avoid the bling.  Just nice and clean black aluminum.  Amazon actually sent me the windowed side paneled one and I went on a rampage with their CS.  Going to driver over to Silverstone myself after finals and pick up a new side panel.  Don't even get me started on fans.  I've been research fans and have experimented with quite a few and have finally found the most quiet one.  I spent the whole week silencing my HDD.  My system is pretty much completely silent during idle.  With open headphones, you NEED to have a silent environment.  If you don't then a lot of the extra money spent on audio is pointless.


 


   


  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Nope never did get that mechanical
> Yeah i hate using words like tacky here. On another one of my posts a page back i said "nothing special" i spent 10 mins thinking if i should add that. Thank goodness he didnt fin it offensive as i think my tone of voice got what i meant across


 



 ha ha... i don't get too bent out of shape about much... tacky didn't even bother me because i get it. and i think there is a higher level of aesthetics here than some other forums. and i wish my case was a tad bit more silent, but a triple 360 rad is a lot of air. i went with Gentle Typhoons on a Sunbeam fan controller, and my big case fans are on the controller as well, plus both of my main drives are a 120 GB and 60 GB ssd, so it is as silent as can be practical and still cool a very hot cpu.


----------



## bowei006

did someone say banana holder?


----------



## Rollin

Thanks to all for posting, learned little things here and there.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> did someone say banana holder?


 

 Indeed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think we need to make a head-fi trailer...with THE BANANA HOLDER.
   
  One man.....10 headphones....no place to put them.
  IN....
   
   
   
  THE
  ....
   
  BANANA HOLDER!
 In cinemas soon.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I still think Lian Li takes the 'classy' cake for me. They design simple, fantastic cases.


----------



## Zeebra

Lian Li is great but at least in Finland, ridiculously expensive. I got a Fractal Design Define R3 for 90€, looks like a fridge just like Lian Li does for half the price  Antec P180 Mini and P183 come to mind too.

I value ease of installation, noise dampening, features and durability over looks alone, so the Define R3 does the same thing as a slightly prettier but more expensive Lian Li would. Besides I'm contemplating on hiding the tower under my bed as a very effective noise dampener, I would hate doing that to a Lian Li


----------



## tmthomure

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> How is that setup?  I've personally been considering it myself.


 


  I think it sounds great.  Really enjoying it.


----------



## Draygonn

morbidtoaster said:


> I still think Lian Li takes the 'classy' cake for me. They design simple, fantastic cases.




I love Lian Li. My case is Coolermaster's attempt at duplicating their look (ATCS 840).


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I love Lian Li.


 


  My precious A07 deserves a fancy press pic, not one I took.


----------



## MorbidToaster

And that's why they're my favorite.


----------



## ohhgourami

Doesn't beat this though


----------



## bowei006

*tisk tisk tisk* you newbies don't know anything. *this is how it's done.*


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> *tisk tisk tisk* you newbies don't know anything. *this is how it's done.*


 


  Try this for size.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> Try this for size.


 


  wow. ....oil? i thought i heard distilled water might work...no couldn't be, water is still polar no matter what. but man, that's some pretty clear..water like oil then?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> wow. ....oil? i thought i heard distilled water might work...no couldn't be, water is still polar no matter what. but man, that's some pretty clear..water like oil then?


 


  These guys run pretty powerful SMP machines at next to no noise emitted on less thin oil than you might think


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> These guys run pretty powerful SMP machines at next to no noise emitted on less thin oil than you might think


 

  
  Wow, that is sick. that's a bit more oil than..less than i think though!
   
  so that means they had an SSD in the oil too? or an HDD out of the oil? and..why the fan? the oil wouldn't that make it hard for the fan to move and is also useless..well maybe sucking oil in the back and out the front or opposite isn't uselss. but i just thought the fan might break as oil is viscocious..not that im saying this guy couldn't have boughten less viscoucious oil.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Wow, that is sick. that's a bit more oil than..less than i think though!
> 
> so that means they had an SSD in the oil too? or an HDD out of the oil? and..why the fan? the oil wouldn't that make it hard for the fan to move and is also useless..well maybe sucking oil in the back and out the front or opposite isn't uselss. but i just thought the fan might break as oil is viscocious..not that im saying this guy couldn't have boughten less viscoucious oil.


 

  
  Usually HDDs are left out due to the build nature of mechanical drives, or they're put inside a thin protective shell, while SSDs can be submerged without issues.
   
  My point is that the concept itself is interesting and can be adapted to more visually appealing enclosures.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> Usually HDDs are left out due to the build nature of mechanical drives, or they're put inside a thin protective shell, while SSDs can be submerged without issues.
> 
> My point is that the concept itself is interesting and can be adapted to more visually appealing enclosures.


 


  Yeah I knew the top part, i was asking if he had an SSD as they can be submerged or if he had an HDD most would put it on the outside and that creates noise. 
   
  oh i get what you mean. ill create an underwater .......oceania..something haha.
   
  im guessing most remove the disk drive as that creates sound as well..but i guess it only creates sound when in use and when in use you want to use it...so...meh.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Yeah I knew the top part, i was asking if he had an SSD as they can be submerged or if he had an HDD most would put it on the outside and that creates noise.
> 
> oh i get what you mean. ill create an underwater .......oceania..something haha.
> 
> im guessing most remove the disk drive as that creates sound as well..but i guess it only creates sound when in use and when in use you want to use it...so...meh.


 


  I think you'll find that both a HDD and a SSD when submerged won't do much sound, especially the latter 
   
  I'm still waiting for my anti-gravity computer though.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> I think you'll find that both a HDD and a SSD when submerged won't do much sound, especially the latter
> 
> I'm still waiting for my anti-gravity computer though.


 


  well the SSD won't as there's no moving parts, i meant that some don't choose to submerge the HDD as they might not trust it in a protective shell and that creates a heck of a lot of noise..unless you get some green quiet drive...but ..if you do oil. you probably won't be getting green low speed parts
   
  anti gravity? ha.. talk anti matter. now that's what i am talkin' about


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> well the SSD won't as there's no moving parts, i meant that some don't choose to submerge the HDD as they might not trust it in a protective shell and that creates a heck of a lot of noise..unless you get some green quiet drive...but ..if you do oil. you probably won't be getting green low speed parts
> 
> anti gravity? ha.. talk anti matter. now that's what i am talkin' about


 


  Anti matter won't be green in my life time, but gravity might still happen.
   
  And honestly, while I value my data, with such a system I would have enough redundancy to worry about the much more expensive main components like motherboard and processors...


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> Anti matter won't be green in my life time, but gravity might still happen.
> 
> And honestly, while I value my data, with such a system I would have enough redundancy to worry about the much more expensive main components like motherboard and processors...


 
  until you get some important documents..and then...woooop..gone.you could RAID it or put it on an external not in the oil..but that just made putting the primary HDD in oil...somewhat redundant..somewhat. not fully


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> until you get some important documents..and then...woooop..gone.you could RAID it or put it on an external not in the oil..but that just made putting the primary HDD in oil...somewhat redundant..somewhat. not fully


 


  The moment data becomes more valuable than many megabucks computers all together, redundancy won't be an issue. You might even have a hard drive buried of mine buried on the foundations of your place lol.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> The moment data becomes more valuable than many megabucks computers all together, redundancy won't be an issue. You might even have a hard drive buried of mine buried on the foundations of your place lol.


 


  meh. oil isn't my thing, it's way too...well you know. ill just stick with all in one Liquid Cooling until i get some serious money for some custom liquid builds.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> meh. oil isn't my thing, it's way too...well you know. ill just stick with all in one Liquid Cooling until i get some serious money for some custom liquid builds.


 


  Liquid? Meh. Air will suffice until I enough funds are available. And I'm out.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





roller said:


> Liquid? Meh. Air will suffice until I enough funds are available. And I'm out.


 


  Haha ok.
   
  My all in one liquid does fine with me  I'll try to hit 4.3GHz or higher after i replace my ram to a more stable kind


----------



## Destroysall

I own the Cooler Master HAF 912 recently, and its a great case.  Lots of airflow and gives that "gamer" look.  Which I'm starting to grow out of almost entirely.  Plus its a dust-magnet, even with dust-filters.  Finally, it can tend to grow loud, which is terrible!  I have a few cases that I have been considering to upgrade to as of late.
   
  Corsair 550D

   
   

   
   
  Fractal Design R3 (color would be a tough one to pick)
   

   
   

   
  I never tried Lian Li, but the PC-A71F looks like a beast!


----------



## Destroysall

Deleted.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> *tisk tisk tisk* you newbies don't know anything. *this is how it's done.*


 

 These are so cool!
   



   
  My God this case is stunning!  I want one even though I have no practical or rational reason to buy one!  Sonically it looks like a bit of a person case also with hard drive cage elements directly behind the intake fans, and very obtrusive screening to the top/rear exhaust fan.  But god damn if that case isn't the most beautiful computer case ever created!
   
  For reference any obstructions placed behind the fans will create buffeting noise unless you are using very low fan speeds (eg not high enough for gaming gear.)  First thing I would do is drill out the rivets holding that lower HDD cage in (can use bolts to install it later if need be), replace the fans with Scythe Slipstreams and apply acoustic foam to the side panels and inside of front door.
   
  I can almost justify buying one....  Wonder how long I can hold out...  Damn you for posting this!


----------



## dfkt

I'm building a machine for a friend into an A71F as we speak...  After seeing my Lian Li A07 in natura, he wouldn't even look at other brands anymore.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> I'm building a machine for a friend into an A71F as we speak...  After seeing my Lian Li A07 in natura, he wouldn't even look at other brands anymore.


 

 I can't say I blame him - there is just no going back after seeing one of those cases.


----------



## SniperCzar

The problem I've heard from oil PC lovers is if you ever need to get at the parts to plug something in or replace something that fails the oil gets really old REALLY fast.

 I think you actually can use deionized water as a coolant but it wouldn't last very long. Water is an excellent solvent, not to mention it just loves to rust most everything it comes into contact with.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





sniperczar said:


> The problem I've heard from oil PC lovers is if you ever need to get at the parts to plug something in or replace something that fails the oil gets really old REALLY fast.
> 
> I think you actually can use deionized water as a coolant but it wouldn't last very long. Water is an excellent solvent, not to mention it just loves to rust most everything it comes into contact with.


 
   
  It's not very practical for a PC enthusiast...replacing parts submerged in oil will get extremely messy especially if you upgrade often. Not worth it imo.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





drez said:


> These are so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Heh..I can't blame you at all, I am tempted myself.


----------



## moosteve

shows what a well done photo can do for sales....


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'd say its also pedigree at work. Lian Li has a very solid reputation.


----------



## Shukk01

So that's my rig. Right now I am lacking the classic banana holder so i'm using my lamp as a holder for my 2nd pair of phones and i'd like to name the vertical picture **** WIRE MANAGEMENT!
   
  For audio i'm using a simple Asus Xonar stx into AKG 271's or Senn's PC350 when i need a microphone and that's a 40' sony Wseries bravia 120hz works great for gaming even though it's too big it's wonderful for school and watching my nerdy starcraft streams!
   
  The audio is nothing fantastic but is sure does beat everything I owned before


----------



## Headzone

Here's my desk and the poor rabbit..


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Here's my desk and the poor rabbit..


 
  your speaker stands are no match for mine


----------



## tomperrino

this is my favourite, great PC aaron


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Here's my desk and the poor rabbit..


 

 Awwww.... so cute


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Here's my desk and the poor rabbit..


 

 Patrick82 is that you?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Patrick82 is that you?


 


  i don't see a rock hanger so probably not


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Patrick82 is that you?


 


  ahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have read about patrick, but I didnt know he has a rabbit too.
   
  Im getting a new desk+speaker stands somewhat soon. And. I don't usually keep my rabbit on my desk. But you know, rabbits are good for reducing table reflections.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> your speaker stands are no match for mine
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  It would be a tough fight. I like your 10 years old PSU, but can it fare against a cardboard box filled with ~6kg of stuff?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





headzone said:


> It would be a tough fight. I like your 10 years old PSU, but can it fare against a cardboard box filled with ~6kg of stuff?


 


  Mine is pimped. I custom replaced the front fan(not in pic) with blue LED's to make it look bawss. oh and did I mention it still works? whenever i need to use it i just whip it off my shelf


----------



## SuperZero5225

My setup now


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





superzero5225 said:


> My setup now


 


  Aren't those KRK too close to the wall?
   
  And I bet those speaker supports absorb vibrations nicely


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





roller said:


> Aren't those KRK too close to the wall?
> 
> And I bet those speaker supports absorb vibrations nicely


 

 I think they only need small space in the back to let the amplifier cool. I could be wrong though 


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






  (Pictures are copied from here)


----------



## Tilpo

headzone said:


> I think they only need small space in the back to let the amplifier cool. I could be wrong though
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...




Usually the small space is meant for bass response. The bass needs to reflect off the wall if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Roller

Ah, that makes sense. I didn't think they were back ported.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





roller said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I didn't think they were back ported.


 


 Sorry if my post was confusing. I was after that since those graphs state that it's about the same if you place them 5cm, or 50cm from the wall, they are just fine? I mean bass response wise. The graphs are measured with rear ported speakers yes, but it shouldn't make a difference?
   
  Or, did you mean that he should put them closer to the listener to reduce tables effect on the sound?
   
  Meh, just tell me to **** if I don't make any sense.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Sorry if my post was confusing. I was after that since those graphs state that it's about the same if you place them 5cm, or 50cm from the wall, they are just fine? I mean bass response wise. The graphs are measured with rear ported speakers yes, but it shouldn't make a difference?
> 
> Or, did you mean that he should put them closer to the listener to reduce tables effect on the sound?
> 
> Meh, just tell me to **** if I don't make any sense.


 


  While such speakers do have a sweet spot in terms of listener's positioning, I'm saying that those speakers might not perform optimally when so close to the wall. 5cm sounds way too close, while some breathing room like 10-20cm might be better.


----------



## Akin

Speaker sound also has to do with the room acoustics. Don't go practicing in a hall.


----------



## Akin

Double.


----------



## Tilpo

akin said:


> Speaker sound also has to do with the room acoustics. Don't go practicing in a hall.



I don't see how this is relevant. 

We are talking about near field speakers here. Room acoustics are going to be crappy in any case, that's why you limit the effect of them by placing the speakers in the near field instead of the diffuse field.


----------



## Akin

Well, they sound different from room to room right? My old JVC speakers sounded different in my room compared to the living room. I'm not saying its &100 true, maybe its not true at all, its just my opinion. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be ignorant!


----------



## Somebody007

Quote: 





moosteve said:


> shows what a well done photo can do for sales....


 


  The A71f is more than just a pretty face, I have one here and trust me it is solid through and trough. It's also very silent especially with the foam I installed, however cooling is not perfect, but frankly I don't care too much about that.


----------



## SuperZero5225

Quote: 





roller said:


> Aren't those KRK too close to the wall?
> 
> And I bet those speaker supports absorb vibrations nicely


 

  
  The speaker supports do wonders thanks to a user name Jodiuh who sent them to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  But is this too close?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





superzero5225 said:


> The speaker supports do wonders thanks to a user name Jodiuh who sent them to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  They do look like they do a great job with vibrations 
   
  Well, I'm not familiar with those speakers in particular, but I'd have them a couple inches further away from the wall. Maybe you could try both positions and see which sounds better. I don't know how the layout of the room they're in is, but some not excessive breathing room on the back might do them good, but the sound will help you decide that better.


----------



## HesterDW

Those look like Mopads to me. I have some and theyre perfect for wood desks that like to absorb and distort sound.


----------



## was ist los?

Here's my setup.  Source is a Twisted Pear Opus with transformer outputs.  Headamp is a balanced dynalo (dynamid) to Grado HF-2s.  Recently got a set of Mini Magnepans driven by an old Adcom amp and a diy tube pre.  Still playing around with placement and maybe some acoustic treatment.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





was ist los? said:


> Here's my setup.  Source is a Twisted Pear Opus with transformer outputs.  Headamp is a balanced dynalo (dynamid) to Grado HF-2s.  Recently got a set of Mini Magnepans driven by an old Adcom amp and a diy tube pre.  Still playing around with placement and maybe some acoustic treatment.


 


  How does the Twisted Pear Opus sound? I've heard good things about Twisted Pear and got curious about them.


----------



## was ist los?

The Opus is really my first proper source, so I can't give much comparison with any other dacs.  However, I've found the dac to be detailed, warm, and featuring a decent soundstage.  Most people build the Opus with the IVY as an output stage, which I think would have a greater impact on the sound.  I initially built the amp as an inexpensive way to get a balanced source, later adding the TPA metronome module, and finally replacing the output caps with Lundahl transformers.
   
  The Opus is a good project, but the Buffalo dac seems to be a more interesting project because of the endless number I/Vs one can connect to it.  Whereas with the Opus, the I/V is done internally (with opamps).


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





was ist los? said:


> The Opus is really my first proper source, so I can't give much comparison with any other dacs.  However, I've found the dac to be detailed, warm, and featuring a decent soundstage.  Most people build the Opus with the IVY as an output stage, which I think would have a greater impact on the sound.  I initially built the amp as an inexpensive way to get a balanced source, later adding the TPA metronome module, and finally replacing the output caps with Lundahl transformers.
> 
> The Opus is a good project, but the Buffalo dac seems to be a more interesting project because of the endless number I/Vs one can connect to it.  Whereas with the Opus, the I/V is done internally (with opamps).


 


  Hum, it's the first time I hear of the Buffalo DAC. It has to be quite good to beat the Opus, although it seems to be more about flexibility.


----------



## MorbidToaster

How has no one commented on those gorgeous little Mini Maggies. I just wish they didn't cost so much...The fact I can buy a pair of 1.7s for that much is just odd to me.


----------



## calipilot227

How's the cost of the Mini-maggies compared to the MMGs?


----------



## MorbidToaster

calipilot227 said:


> How's the cost of the Mini-maggies compared to the MMGs?




More than twice the price. MSRP is 1400 USD for the system.


----------



## MarioImpemba

was ist los? said:


>




Holy ****, those actually do exist! Awesome!


----------



## Austin Morrow

My current setup. Will all be replaced eventually with a Woo Audio WA5LE, an HD800, and a Rein Audio X-DAC 110V.


----------



## was ist los?

True the mini maggies approach the price of the 1.7s (I purchased a demo model with full warranty so I received a great price), but their intended application is completely different.  Whereas the 1.7s and even MMGs require a large room, i can sit these on my desk and have a good 1.5-2ft clearance from the backwall and get great sound.  The desktop setup does lack the impact that the larger 1.7 and 3.7, but given my constraints, that's acceptable to me.  What you're left with is a great desktop setup that is sort of the middle between a headphone and speaker setup (i.e. high detail and natural soundstage/imaging).


----------



## MorbidToaster

was ist los? said:


> True the mini maggies approach the price of the 1.7s (I purchased a demo model with full warranty so I received a great price), but their intended application is completely different.  Whereas the 1.7s and even MMGs require a large room, i can sit these on my desk and have a good 1.5-2ft clearance from the backwall and get great sound.  The desktop setup does lack the impact that the larger 1.7 and 3.7, but given my constraints, that's acceptable to me.  What you're left with is a great desktop setup that is sort of the middle between a headphone and speaker setup (i.e. high detail and natural soundstage/imaging).




I don't doubt at all they're impressive, but man it's tough to swallow.


----------



## Destroysall

I recall hearing you interested in purchasing the HD700, why the change to the HD800?
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> My current setup. Will all be replaced eventually with a Woo Audio WA5LE, an HD800, and a Rein Audio X-DAC 110V.


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





was ist los? said:


> Here's my setup.  Source is a Twisted Pear Opus with transformer outputs.  Headamp is a balanced dynalo (dynamid) to Grado HF-2s.  Recently got a set of Mini Magnepans driven by an old Adcom amp and a diy tube pre.  Still playing around with placement and maybe some acoustic treatment.


 

 Have been meaning to compare my current setup to a pair of Mini-Maggies for a while now -- mainly it'd be a question of the dipoles and the ribbon sound. Would be curious to compare the speed and resolution too since I prefer my Stradas to the 1.6s I had earlier, although that might have been down to placement and room sound.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I recall hearing you interested in purchasing the HD700, why the change to the HD800?


 

 I'd rather just go all out.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I'd rather just go all out.


 

 You only live once


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> You only live once


 


  Touché.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I'd rather just go all out.


 

 Can't blame ya.


----------



## Akin

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> You only live once


 

 +1


----------



## NilsTentacles

The pictures are featuring Meier-Audio Corda StageDAC, Meier-Audio Corda Classic and Beyerdynamic T1. A brand new system that arrived today from Meier-Audio. Credit goes out to that guy for terrific service and excellent sound engineering.


----------



## authistic

No headphone atm :E


----------



## Akin

Quote: 





authistic said:


> No headphone atm :E


 
  Nice and clean, with a retro desk?
   
  Nice!


----------



## christophrowley

Quote: 





authistic said:


> No headphone atm :E


 

 That's awesome - nice blend of minimalism and cosiness. How are the PM1s as near fields?


----------



## Finalsonic

Sir, you have good taste. What headphones do you have in mind?
  
  Quote: 





authistic said:


> No headphone atm :E


----------



## Maxvla

roller said:


> Usually HDDs are left out due to the build nature of mechanical drives, or they're put inside a thin protective shell, while SSDs can be submerged without issues.
> 
> My point is that the concept itself is interesting and can be adapted to more visually appealing enclosures.




Reminds me of the gel packed computers on the USS Voyager from Star Trek.


----------



## Steelscreen

Logitech Z-2300, Sennheiser HD 380 Pro


----------



## Torontoraccoon

Quote: 





steelscreen said:


> Logitech Z-2300, Sennheiser HD 380 Pro


 


  Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## Akin

And I thought that my desktop was tidy, now I see your's


----------



## SuperZero5225

New monitor


----------



## dschlaefer

I guess I should post more, apparently I've been lurking for 5 years
   

   

   
  I've got plenty of room for upgrades with this stuff, but lately I've been buying music instead of equipment.
   
  Lenovo x120e that pretty much runs MusicBee 24/7 when it's not at school --> uDAC-2 that really could just be a UCA202 --> Cheapo JVC receiver from craigslist --> Sony SS-B3000 and SA-W2500
   
  Bought a Sony DVD player off CL that actually sounds OK with these speakers; I wanted something to play CDs without having to have the PC on, and eventually I'll have a TV for it.
   
  EDIT: Whoops, I guess you can't actually see my main PC in these pictures; it's buried in the rats nest of cables under the left side of the desk.


----------



## Syan25

Really like the room mate! Nice one


----------



## michaelparin

My fairly new hot rod Server, Silent - Fanless PSU, CPU Calyx DAC , Hand made Solid Silver in cotton USB data cable (just D+,D-),separate USB power cable (red&blue) so I don't have to run Calyx on Battery for casual listening
  Using JPLAY -stunning!


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





michaelparin said:


> My fairly new hot rod Server, Silent - Fanless PSU, CPU Calyx DAC , Hand made Solid Silver in cotton USB data cable (just D+,D-),separate USB power cable (red&blue) so I don't have to run Calyx on Battery for casual listening
> Using JPLAY -stunning!


 


  No case?


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





michaelparin said:


> Using JPLAY -stunning!


 


  http://help.foobar2000.org/troubleshooter/components/482398a390566e59


----------



## drez

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://help.foobar2000.org/troubleshooter/components/482398a390566e59


 

 CMP2 take their player and Windows XP shell pretty seriously also, guess they are just all in on the scam together


----------



## Tilpo

dfkt said:


> http://help.foobar2000.org/troubleshooter/components/482398a390566e59




lol


----------



## michaelparin

No case, as you can see - in fact it may add to SQ - no nasty reflections bouncing around, plus -not clear in pic but PSU is app 700mm from mobo-again less chance of neg interference
  RE: the JPLAY references, maybe Foobar is upset that JPLAY makes it sound much better than Foobar managed
  I use JPLAY, JRiver for casual, background listening and JPLAY mini with full hibernate mode for serious sessions - nothing I've heard comes close


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> http://help.foobar2000.org/troubleshooter/components/482398a390566e59


 



 LOL
   
  €99 for snake oil software...


----------



## Jlarsen

Here's my budget gaming rig. Believe it or not this is a rebuilt Dell Insprion 530. Rebuild cost about 400$
   
   

   
   
  Some specs:

 Stock Inspiron Foxxcon Mobo
 4GB DDR2 800
 Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.0 - (Zalman CPU cooler)
 MSI GTX 560 Ti
 550W Antec 
 Rosewill Challenger Case
 Tons of LED fans from various manufacturers


----------



## MorbidToaster

This hand of mine glows with an awesome power...etc.


----------



## Maxvla

J River is worth $50 to me just to have combined flexibility of Foobar in technical terms with an interface similar to but better than itunes. Since starting to use J River I've really enjoyed the act of listening and browsing my library significantly more than when I was using Foobar.


----------



## MorbidToaster

maxvla said:


> J River is worth $50 to me just to have combined flexibility of Foobar in technical terms with an interface similar to but better than itunes. Since starting to use J River I've really enjoyed the act of listening and browsing my library significantly more than when I was using Foobar.




I'm unfortunately stuck with iTunes. I've got my library just the way I want it here and while all the tags and art should just transfer into any program (just finished embeddig my album art) there always seems to be little problems. Like not all the art being there. Rage.


----------



## Jlarsen

Zune software is really nice if you're a neat freak. Just include a saved image of the album art within the album folder and then browse to that file path. Usually it autodetects it but this is a simple fix. I can just take my collection folder and drop it into any Zune program and have it all set up just like at home within 5 mins.


----------



## MorbidToaster

jlarsen said:


> Zune software is really nice if you're a neat freak. Just include a saved image of the album art within the album folder and then browse to that file path. Usually it autodetects it but this is a simple fix. I can just take my collection folder and drop it into any Zune program and have it all set up just like at home within 5 mins.




Zune looks nicer when not in use but I actually like the iTunes interface. I haven't tried it for a long time though (since my Zune 120 failed).


----------



## Jlarsen

My issue with itunes are the incessant bugs and problems. I don't know how many times I've seen my entire collection just disappear, my whole PC just completely lock up, or itunes hadn't launched despite starting the program and killing in task manager 10 or more times.


----------



## MorbidToaster

jlarsen said:


> My issue with itunes are the incessant bugs and problems. I don't know how many times I've seen my entire collection just disappear, my whole PC just completely lock up, or itunes hadn't launched despite starting the program and killing in task manager 10 or more times.




I will admit that it can be a wonky experience on Windows. Maybe I'll give Zune another shot for my Windows PCs.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> J River is worth $50 to me just to have combined flexibility of Foobar in technical terms with an interface similar to but better than itunes. Since starting to use J River I've really enjoyed the act of listening and browsing my library significantly more than when I was using Foobar.


 
   
  OTOH I uninstalled the trial rather quickly since the UI was way to flashy, completely reliant on album art in full screen navigation, and its auto album art tagger raped my OCRemixes with rap album covers...


----------



## Maxvla

I actually prefer browsing with album art as the primary.


----------



## jlgraham

Sources: Rotel Turntable w/Grado Red cartridge, Macbook Pro iTunes w/Bitperfect, running through--->
  Bellar vp130 Tube pre-amp, MSB Link DAC (via optical) ---->
  Dynaco Pat-5 Stereo Preamp and Dynaco 120 Power amplifier---->
  Monitor Audio Bronze B2 speakers, Grado Sr60i, or Thinksound ts-02. 
   
  At my other station I've got an airport express feeding a Nuforce icon HDP and m-Audio AV40 powered monitors.


----------



## michaelparin

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> LOL
> 
> €99 for snake oil software...


 

 So I  assume that you have dowloaded the trial version of JPLAY and heard no improvement in SQ?


----------



## Roller

Audiophile scam has a nice ring to it. I mean, for it to be classified as such by an online troubleshooting reporter, makes one wonder...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

That link is fake. It shows up to everyone the same way. I don't have the foo_jplay.dll installed on my computer and it looks the same to me as it does to anyone else. JPlay installed or not..
   
  I tired out JPlay, before it had the media player add on's, and I thought it sounded great.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> That link is fake. It shows up to everyone the same way. I don't have the foo_jplay.dll installed on my computer and it looks the same to me as it does to anyone else. JPlay installed or not..
> 
> I tired out JPlay, before it had the media player add on's, and I thought it sounded great.


 


  How exactly is the link fake? The site is legit and users who don't have foo_jplay.dll can see the report done on it. Online troubleshooter links can be shared with anyone.


----------



## michaelparin

I have been using JPLAY for app. 4 months with no problems - only issues have been through my lack of computer experience - and the authors of JPLAY, Marcin and Josef have supplied best after sales help and support I have ever  received. But bottom line is the SQ, which has improved noticeably with each update
  Never knew snakes could sound so good!!!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





roller said:


> How exactly is the link fake? The site is legit and users who don't have foo_jplay.dll can see the report done on it. Online troubleshooter links can be shared with anyone.


 


  Oh.. Uh.. Ok. Well then. I thought it was one of those parts of a site where, for example, you get your computer virus scanned, or check for driver updates.. My mistake.


----------



## drez

Foobar developers are pretty open that they don't believe playback software affects sound quality.  Honestly stock Foobar doesn't even sound as good as JRiver, probably because they haven't bothered to design the bit-perfect outputs because they don't believe it will affect sound quality.  I wouldn't be surprised given their beliefs that they would consider JPlay snakeoil. 
   
  They guys at JPLay put a lot of work into what they do, Hibernate Mode is the real deal, it really does suspend windows and stop all I/O activity to the hard drives, and in my ears anyway it really does sound different.  They do a lot more work than just dipping resistors in black goop, and they honestly appear to drink the Kool Aid by investing heavily in testing computer hardware setups.  
   
  Other developers have worked on audiophile playback software for no profit at all, for example CMP2/CPLay Pureplayer, Fidelizer.


----------



## jaud

Quote: 





drez said:


> Foobar developers are pretty open that they don't believe playback software affects sound quality.  Honestly stock Foobar doesn't even sound as good as JRiver, probably because they haven't bothered to design the bit-perfect outputs because they don't believe it will affect sound quality.  I wouldn't be surprised given their beliefs that they would consider JPlay snakeoil.
> 
> They guys at JPLay put a lot of work into what they do, Hibernate Mode is the real deal, it really does suspend windows and stop all I/O activity to the hard drives, and in my ears anyway it really does sound different.  They do a lot more work than just dipping resistors in black goop, and they honestly appear to drink the Kool Aid by investing heavily in testing computer hardware setups.
> 
> Other developers have worked on audiophile playback software for no profit at all, for example CMP2/CPLay Pureplayer, Fidelizer.


 

 I feel that playback software does make a difference, how ever slight, I noticed a difference when I went from Foobar using WASAPI to Fidelia Advanced. I never tried JPlay on my windows machine before a sold it, but if I still had my windows computer I would defiantly give it a shot, especially now seeing what a difference Fidelia Advanced has made.
   
  I think things like playback software fall into the same space as Hi-res digital audio, cabling, etc, some people will (or want to) hear a difference and will swear by it, others wont and I think that most people sit somewhere in the middle, I know I do.


----------



## dfkt

Here's the thread about Jplay from FB2K's forum on Hydrogenaudio: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=93807


----------



## shaunybaby

I have ordered the new 680 nvidia gpu and it should be in my hands tomz, i will take some pictures of when it gets here


----------



## drez

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Here's the thread about Jplay from FB2K's forum on Hydrogenaudio: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=93807


 

 IMO its the same impasse as there is with audiophile cables, but IMO F2K border on slander when they claim JPlay is snake oil, it does everything it claims to short of being able to prove audible differences with DBT.  Some of those guys over on Hydrogen audio seem to not have much better to do with their time than to inflate their egos by first researching and then mocking audiophiles...  Not very attractive character traits IMO.
   
  I think JRiver and F2K are acting for different reasons though, as at least JRiver pitches their player at audiophiles with features like DSD, kernel streaming, memory playback, it seems quite hypocritical to me, and I can understand why they are trying to distance themselves from JPlay given the "snake oil" label some are giving them, limiting potential negative associations between the products etc.  I think common sense will always render audiophile claims as absurd, and those who profit from this apparent absurdity as snake oil salesmen, this is no surprise really.  To be honest though this does put me off JRiver though, as they could have requested the amendment to JPlay's  website in a more discrete manner rather than feeding the flames.
   
  IMO JRIver is now sitting on the proverbial fence, but by distancing themselves from JPlay, they have moved themselves closer to F2K, which is free, as well as Media Monkey, which is also free.  This is a bad move IMO...


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





drez said:


> it does everything it claims to short of being able to prove audible differences with DBT.


 
   
  Reminds me of homeopathy, acupuncture, astrology, reiki, etc, etc...


----------



## drez

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Reminds me of homeopathy, acupuncture, astrology, reiki, etc, etc...


 

 I am inclined to agree unfortunately, when a seemingly absurd approach to something lacks positive evidence, it will probably get lumped with all the other seemingly absurd approaches in some peoples minds.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





drez said:


> I am inclined to agree unfortunately, when a seemingly absurd approach to something lacks positive evidence, it will probably get lumped with all the other seemingly absurd approaches in some peoples minds.


 

 What can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence...


----------



## drez

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> What can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence...


 

 And where will arguing about this get us if that is the case?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





drez said:


> And where will arguing about this get us if that is the case?


 

 Simple.  You don't believe that JPlay does anything until they demonstrate that it actually does.
   
  They're the ones making the claim and that means that they've accepted the burden of proof.  They haven't met it so I don't believe them.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Simple.  You don't believe that JPlay does anything until they demonstrate that it actually does.
> 
> They're the ones making the claim and that means that they've accepted the burden of proof.  They haven't met it so I don't believe them.


 

 That's not answering my question, I already know what you think about JPlay.  Do you honestly think you can convince me to think the same way you do by arguing with me in this manner?  
   
  Honestly I am quite happy for you to believe whatever you need to.  Why are you concerned what I believe?  Either way I have heard the arguments before and this is probably not the correct place to be discussing this.
   
  If you do, for whatever reason, feel compelled to try to convince people that they are wrong by insisting in the exclusive validity of your own dogma, feel free to start another thread.
   
  As for my compulsion to post, it is a reaction to posts suggesting that the well intentioned work being done by JPlay is snake oil, whether or not one thinks this work is misguided due to ones respective views this is still an unwarranted IMO.  For example I don't go trolling the [insert equipment name] threads without having tried the [insert equipment name], and even if I did try [insert equipment name] and not like it I would not try to convince everyone in that thread that this piece of equipment is not valid.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





drez said:


> That's not answering my question, I already know what you think about JPlay.  Do you honestly think you can convince me to think the same way you do by arguing with me in this manner?
> 
> Honestly I am quite happy for you to believe whatever you need to.  Why are you concerned what I believe?  Either way I have heard the arguments before and this is probably not the correct place to be discussing this.
> 
> ...


 

 It is actually answering you question but I don't really expect you to believe that or to be convinced by one single argument no matter what kind of evidence I had to give.   The point isn't to convince you but to provide information to anyone else who may be reading.  I care what people believe because beliefs inform their actions and glowing testimonials just encourage more people to waste their money.
   
  I didn't know just providing the counterpoint was trolling...


----------



## calipilot227

Guys, this really belongs in a different thread


----------



## shaunybaby

I got my nvidia 680 gpu today and it rules!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> I got my nvidia 680 gpu today and it rules!


 


  How is the GPU Boost treating you?


----------



## shaunybaby

really well i am getting about 60-90 frames avg on bf3 with everything on max so im pritty happy with it, i thought it would be abit jerky with the boost being tuned on and off but nope smooth as silk.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> really well i am getting about 60-90 frames avg on bf3 with everything on max so im pritty happy with it, i thought it would be abit jerky with the boost being tuned on and off but nope smooth as silk.


 


  Well, if the Nvidia GPU Boost does work similarly to Intel's Turbo Boost, we're talking about such imperceptible switching that it won't affect gameplay at all.


----------



## Aynjell

I'm getting my 680 tomorrow. I can't wait. ^_^


----------



## shaunybaby

i just got off playing bf3 and all i can say is wow! it is really good! any game i put it up against it just eats up , can,t wait till i get money together and buy a Dell[size=0.9em !important][size=smaller]TM[/size][/size]  UltraSharp[size=0.9em !important][size=smaller]TM[/size][/size]  U3011 gonna be great to play games on that kind of res


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> i just got off playing bf3 and all i can say is wow! it is really good! any game i put it up against it just eats up , can,t wait till i get money together and buy a Dell[size=0.9em !important][size=smaller]TM[/size][/size]  UltraSharp[size=0.9em !important][size=smaller]TM[/size][/size]  U3011 gonna be great to play games on that kind of res


 


  BF3's graphics sure are nice. Gameplay wise and especially audio wise, it's quite terrible.


----------



## Torontoraccoon

Still need to sell my 7 580's to hop onto the wave with the rest of the cool kids lol


----------



## ohhgourami

Couldn't stop my itchy hands so I upgrade a few parts in my comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   

   
  i5 2500k @4.5ghz
  asus z68 V-LX mobo
  noctua NH-D14
  corsair performance pro 256gb (no more hopelessly loud HDDs!!!)
   
  I will be replacing the stock Noctua fans with Scythes as they are too loud at idle; also they aren't PWM which kills it for me.


----------



## lewisthemusician

*My Uni Setup*





*PC:*
Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4Ghz
8GB DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory
OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SSD Boot Drive + 1TB HD Samsung F3
ATI Radeon 6950 2GB GDDR5 
3x LG 22" LED 1080p
Logitech M510 Mouse and K800 Illuminated Keyboard
500GB Iomega External Hard Drive

*Macbook Unibody (Late 2008):*
2.4Ghz Core 2 Duo
4GB DDR3 Ram
500GB Hard Drive 7200rpm
nVidia 9400m
Apple Wireless Keyboard and Magic Mouse

*Audio Equipment:*
Focusrite Saffire 6 USB Soundcard/Preamp
KRK Rokit RP6
M-Audio Axiom 49 Key Midi Keyboard (2nd Gen)
Roland RH-300 Studio Headphones
Shure SM57


----------



## Destroysall

Nice, but wouldn't the Scythes be louder?  Another few fans to consider, if you haven't, are both the Gelid Wings and the Xigmateks.  Those are both great and are really quiet.  Especially the Gelid Wings, which are PWM.
   
  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Couldn't stop my itchy hands so I upgrade a few parts in my comp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Nice, but wouldn't the Scythes be louder?  Another few fans to consider, if you haven't, are both the Gelid Wings and the Xigmateks.  Those are both great and are really quiet.  Especially the Gelid Wings, which are PWM.


 

 Depends what kind of silence is important to you.  For me, idle and low load noise is most important as that is when I listen to music so it MUST be silent.  I find scythe slipstreams to be the quietest fans I've tried at low rpms (<800). The Noctua fans require too high of a min voltage and current so it runs at a higher minimum rpm and is also louder than the scythes.  But the slipstreams definitely get much louder than the noctuas at max rpm, but that is because the PWM slipstreams get up to 1900 rpm.
   
  I haven't read about those two fans you mentioned on silentpcreview before.  I shall look those up.
   
  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  Update:
   
  There isn't much useful info about the fans but based on specs (can be very misleading), these seem pretty decent: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426015
   
  Maybe I'll give one a try if one of my Scythes break.  There are concerns about the durability of slipstreams, but there hasn't been confirmation that they don't last as long as fans with nicer bearings.  I had the Noctua fans replaced a few hours ago, and the PWM slipstreams I use have a noticeable ticking motor noise when you listen up close.  It is almost inaudible from where I sit so I can settle with that.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Nice Axiom there Lew. I loved my 49. Paired it with Omnisphere and good times were had by all.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Nice Axiom there Lew. I loved my 49. Paired it with Omnisphere and good times were had by all.


 


  haha cheers, Love m-audio keyboards, i have an 88 key keyboard but it was a bit big to take to uni


----------



## jtaylor991

I got a first gen M-Audio Axiom 49 for Xmas and I need to learn how to use it, map it out etc. I was thinking FL Studio but I'm not focused on any one piece of software. I want to do sample, hip-hop based music, a la: http://jkr70.bandcamp.com/track/close-your-eyes so whatever works with that would be nice.
   
  Great song btw, whether you can help or not


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I got a first gen M-Audio Axiom 49 for Xmas and I need to learn how to use it, map it out etc. I was thinking FL Studio but I'm not focused on any one piece of software. I want to do sample, hip-hop based music, a la: http://jkr70.bandcamp.com/track/close-your-eyes so whatever works with that would be nice.
> 
> Great song btw, whether you can help or not


 

 The problems I have had is that I needed to set up all the keys on logic pro on my mac as it didn't set up them at all (for the record and play buttons and stuff)
   
  Also, there's some lag when connected to my pc, I need to get into FL Studio more but I love logic too much


----------



## Oregonian

You see on the left an iPad running Equalizer app off iTunes playlist feeding into my Altec Lansing satellites with sub................sound wonderful.  Also up on the computer screen is Pandora so it depends on the day and mood.............this my work setup.


----------



## Torontoraccoon

What Equalizer app is that? Link plz?
  Quote: 





oregonian said:


> You see on the left an iPad running Equalizer app off iTunes playlist feeding into my Altec Lansing satellites with sub................sound wonderful.  Also up on the computer screen is Pandora so it depends on the day and mood.............this my work setup.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> You see on the left an iPad running Equalizer app off iTunes playlist feeding into my Altec Lansing satellites with sub................sound wonderful.  Also up on the computer screen is Pandora so it depends on the day and mood.............this my work setup.


 

 You could use F.lux like do, when the screen starts getting a yellowish colour you know it's time to go to bed lol


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





torontoraccoon said:


> What Equalizer app is that? Link plz?


 


  Oddly enough, the app is called Equalizer. Another popular option is EQu. I only have experience with the latter.


----------



## Destroysall

I use Xigmateks myself.  They are quiet for the most part.  As for the GELIDs, my brother uses them in his PC and they are dead silent, even at load.  Do the slipstreams ever become audible at load or anything?
  
  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Depends what kind of silence is important to you.  For me, idle and low load noise is most important as that is when I listen to music so it MUST be silent.  I find scythe slipstreams to be the quietest fans I've tried at low rpms (<800). The Noctua fans require too high of a min voltage and current so it runs at a higher minimum rpm and is also louder than the scythes.  But the slipstreams definitely get much louder than the noctuas at max rpm, but that is because the PWM slipstreams get up to 1900 rpm.
> 
> I haven't read about those two fans you mentioned on silentpcreview before.  I shall look those up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I use Xigmateks myself.  They are quiet for the most part.  As for the GELIDs, my brother uses them in his PC and they are dead silent, even at load.  Do the slipstreams ever become audible at load or anything?


 

 Depends which Slipstreams.  800 rpm ones are barely audible at load.  If the GELIDs are really that nice, I'll probably give them a try sometime.  I don't think I'd get the Wing version as I dislike the look and LEDs but this one seems to have good specs.  Quite expensive though but maybe worth a try later.  Too bad newegg doesn't have a good return policy.


----------



## 185717

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Couldn't stop my itchy hands so I upgrade a few parts in my comp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice D14 ^-^ and wow your case is massive....... lol, i changed all my antec tricools for noctua P12 and S12B fans XD Still have one sickleflow from my Hyper 212 that i still use behind my D14.... It is as quiet/loud as the noctua fans even though it is running at 1800rpm :L


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





sunbakedemokid said:


> Nice D14 ^-^ and wow your case is massive....... lol, i changed all my antec tricools for noctua P12 and S12B fans XD Still have one sickleflow from my Hyper 212 that i still use behind my D14.... It is as quiet/loud as the noctua fans even though it is running at 1800rpm :L


 
   
  Thanks!  Size was one of the reasons why I bought my case, also because I find it beautiful.

 I started out with a 212+ and I think the stock fan on that thing is plain awful.  Hopelessly loud fan that I can even hear at 600rpm.  You spent quite a bunch on the Noctua fans for your case!  Apparently GELIDs are supposed to be pretty good.  Researching more, I may want to obtain some Scythe Gentle Typhoon 800 rpms.  If there is a PWM version even better!
   
  I don't find the Noctua fans to be that great.  It is general consensus on SPCR.  I'm actually trying to sell the D14 fans as I have no use for them.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Depends which Slipstreams.  800 rpm ones are barely audible at load.  If the GELIDs are really that nice, I'll probably give them a try sometime.  I don't think I'd get the Wing version as I dislike the look and LEDs but this one seems to have good specs.  Quite expensive though but maybe worth a try later.  Too bad newegg doesn't have a good return policy.


 

 I'd say its worth a shot.  If you end up liking the GELIDs and hate the LEDs, then its just the matter of ripping those LEDs out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't blame ya for not liking LEDs, I personally grew out of them myself.


----------



## dean0

Silverstone FT02 Watercooled
  Specs:
   
  -2600k @ 5Ghz - EK Supreme HF
  -ASRock Extreme 6 z77 Motherboard
  -680 GTX Overclocked - EK Waterblock/Backplate
  -16Gb Samsung Green 30nm DDR3 @1866Mhz 9-9-9-27 1N
  -180x3 Magicool Rad
  -D5 Pump


----------



## dean0

Close-up Shots


----------



## Torontoraccoon

Quote: 





dean0 said:


> Silverstone FT02 Watercooled
> Specs:
> 
> -2600k @ 5Ghz - EK Supreme HF
> ...


 

 Looks like a Raven case? Lol I actually have my case open up most of the time myself..


----------



## Draygonn

dean0 said:


>




Elegant. Don't think I've seen a Fortress WC'd before. Good job.


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





dean0 said:


> Silverstone FT02 Watercooled
> Specs:
> 
> -2600k @ 5Ghz - EK Supreme HF
> ...


 

 damn!!! i just built myself a new comp about the same specs as yours but damn does yours just have so much more elegance!! nice build


----------



## astrallite

Replaced my fronts, moved my old ones to surround duty.


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





dean0 said:


> Silverstone FT02 Watercooled
> Specs:
> 
> -2600k @ 5Ghz - EK Supreme HF
> ...


----------



## Blisse

Guys, can we not quote the pictures when you're replying to someone? Just delete them from your post. Thanks. I don't want to see the same pictures 6 times on one page.

On a side note, does Noctua still have the best noise performance? Not noise/performance mind you, just noise. Though I'm pretty sure the performance is fine, just not optimal?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Guys, can we not quote the pictures when you're replying to someone? Just delete them from your post. Thanks. I don't want to see the same pictures 6 times on one page.


 

  
  This x10.
   
  About the fans, I was a bit surprised when I read about the Noctuas not being held in high regard, as I've seen them having both low noise and good cooling performance. Do note that I don't consider a silent computer to be absolutely essential, as high performance and low noise aren't that easy to go hand in hand when running on air alone.


----------



## AyeVeeN

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Couldn't stop my itchy hands so I upgrade a few parts in my comp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Run 2 GTX 260s in SLI at 80% fan speed and then see whats loud.. so loud. I have to in order to play Starcraft 2 under 80C (SoCal weather + I'm too lazy to dust my overly dusty tower).
   
  No money to upgrade though, being 16. A 2~3 year old comp running an E7400 @ 3.67ghz. Too lazy to take a picture.
   
  I did get my Swan M200 mkiis about a month ago though and I love them 
   
  I've stopped giving a damn about silent computers honestly. The noise doesn't bother anyone but me (it's inside my room) plus its just white noise to me now. Though a silent computer would be nice when I leave my comp on overnight.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:  





> I've stopped giving a damn about silent computers honestly. The noise doesn't bother anyone but me (it's inside my room) plus its just white noise to me now. Though a silent computer would be nice when I leave my comp on overnight.


 

  I can't stand that.  I have some instances in the past where I could hear my PC in the kitchen, which is pretty far from the room.


----------



## ohhgourami

I just can't stand PC noise.  IMO, it makes sense to have quiet computing if you have nice audio gear, especially with open headphones.  People stress about the quality and cleanliness of their sources when they have a loud PC right next to them.  That makes no sense.  Having a loud computer increases the noise floor of all your audio.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I just can't stand PC noise.  IMO, it makes sense to have quiet computing if you have nice audio gear, especially with open headphones.  People stress about the quality and cleanliness of their sources when they have a loud PC right next to them.  That makes no sense.  Having a loud computer increases the noise floor of all your audio.


 

 lol exactly my pc is so loud ive been planning to buy a 13.3 inch laptop for the past 5 months now and i still havent come around to doing it. 
  I want to buy it just so i can put foobar on it and listen to my music without stupid fan noise.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> lol exactly my pc is so loud ive been planning to buy a 13.3 inch laptop for the past 5 months now and i still havent come around to doing it.
> I want to buy it just so i can put foobar on it and listen to my music without stupid fan noise.


 


  I've had 13.3" laptops that were capable of producing shocking amounts of noise.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





southernboy said:


> I've had 13.3" laptops that were capable of producing shocking amounts of noise.


 

 lol really which ones ?


----------



## Oregonian

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/equalizer/id321267949?mt=8
   
  $2.99.......best $3 I've even spent on audio gear.  Runs your iPod playlists through it..........really makes you NOT need an amplifier which is hard to imagine.


----------



## Oregonian

I've tried both EQu, and three other ones and none come close to Equalizer.  It has a build in preamp so I think that's the difference in sound depth and quality.  Whatever it is............it works.  Try it.


----------



## Tilpo

I honestly don't have a problem with computer noise. Mine is air cooled by five case fans, but hardly makes any noise. In fact, it's barely audible above the normal ambient noise during the day. 

Maybe it's because I don't do any sort of overclocking. 



oprwtos said:


> lol really which ones ?




My Macbook (13.1") does. Usually it's silent, but sometimes at random occasions it feels the need to make an awesome amount of noise.


----------



## Oregonian

And the home setup............running an E10 FiiO DAC/AMP into CA speakers with subwoofer...............running either Pandora, iPad Equalizer app or iTunes direct into it.............and of course. headphones for today are Sennheiser HD428's.  Usually have my XB500's up there...............and have the Panasonic 600's on order (for that price worth trying).


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I honestly don't have a problem with computer noise. Mine is air cooled by five case fans, but hardly makes any noise. In fact, it's barely audible above the normal ambient noise during the day.
> Maybe it's because I don't do any sort of overclocking.
> My Macbook (13.1") does. Usually it's silent, but sometimes at random occasions it feels the need to make an awesome amount of noise.


 
  i have 6 case fans and they are louder than life


----------



## SouthernBoy

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> lol really which ones ?


 

 If I remember correctly one was an older IBM Thinkpad.  I just remember being able to hear the fan rev-up from across the room.  The thing made enough heat to make you sterile if you left it on your lap for too long!


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I just can't stand PC noise.  IMO, it makes sense to have quiet computing if you have nice audio gear, especially with open headphones.  People stress about the quality and cleanliness of their sources when they have a loud PC right next to them.  That makes no sense.  Having a loud computer increases the noise floor of all your audio.


 

 My PC is the least of my noise worries.  I've got other sources of noise that can't be reduced so I have to use closed headphones most of the time.


----------



## Blisse

maverickronin said:


> ohhgourami said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't stand PC noise.  IMO, it makes sense to have quiet computing if you have nice audio gear, especially with open headphones.  People stress about the quality and cleanliness of their sources when they have a loud PC right next to them.  That makes no sense.  Having a loud computer increases the noise floor of all your audio.
> ...




I have a very light hum running six fans. No other ambient noise (maybe wind through windows). 2 Noctua, 2 Fractal, and 2 Corsairs inside an R3. For my next build, I'm going to go with the P183 or something similar to see if I can make the noise level even lower, and I'll be looking to replace everything with Noctua's. It's the Corsair fans making all the noise at the moment, though all the noise isn't really much. It's very quiet. I can't even tell if it's on or not. 

Just gotta figure out a way to turn off the Power LEDs. Pain in the ass when you're trying to sleep. I have it covered with a booklet, lolol.


@above, my T420 is so quiet o.O even when it gets hot, which it only does when gaming, I never hear it. So nice.


----------



## Draygonn

I have 16 fans in my case but it's low noise due to optimal airflow. 480 SLI 61° top, 55° bottom. There's a thread on OCN where a guy took all the 120mm fans used for air and water cooling PCs and made videos on youtube showing the CFM, air pressure (can't remember what the important term is for rads), and noise at various voltages for each.


----------



## Blisse

draygonn said:


> I have 16 fans




jesus. .___.

what case, if you don't mind?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> lol exactly my pc is so loud ive been planning to buy a 13.3 inch laptop for the past 5 months now and i still havent come around to doing it.
> I want to buy it just so i can put foobar on it and listen to my music without stupid fan noise.


 

 I couldn't stand the noise coming out of my 16.4" laptop so I got my desktop.  You just need to replace the fans with quieter ones.  Also rubber mounts help if you get a lot of vibrations.


----------



## Zeebra

Draygonn, a picture of that would be nice, if just for giggles.

I think I mentioned already, running 3x Fractal Design 120mm PWM fans at 500RPM, they're rated for 15dBa at 800RPM if I'm not completely wrong and I've got to say they're quite silent! 212+ is quite silent with the stock fan under PWM too, but it was HORRIBLE when I had the PWM function turned off from my motherboard.


----------



## Draygonn

It's an ATCS 840. The stock cooling was not optimal so I had to do a lot of work to get the setup just right. The Panaflo's are just as powerful and quiet as Gentle Typhoons when undervolted, but leave the option for cranking them when needed. The U1BXs have a faint ticking sound when undervolted but when the case is closed it can't be heard from the front. The U1BXs and H1BXs have a slightly different sound so the H70 and GPU airflow fans can be adjusted by ear.


----------



## discombobulation

First time posting in here, there are so many fantastic and tasteful rigs on show. Here's my humble student set up:
   

   
  17" Macbook Pro 2011 model, stock.
  Straight out to Swans M200 MKIII (just arrived, god they are gorgeous both aesthetically and in terms of sound)
   
  Also pictured (in fuzzy shallow depth of field), iPhone 3G, Westone 4 and my watch.
   
  Not pictured: 240GB iPod 5.5G (going to sell it soon), ancient 1GB iPod shuffle, Kramer and Senn pad modded Koss PortaPros.
   
  I really need a bigger desk. Hopefully my new flat in June will bring more space and lower rent!
   
  Next gear goal that I'm saving up for is the Apogee Duet 2, as that is probably going to yield the best sound quality bump for both my speakers and Westones. Someone tell me if they have better ideas for the next step though


----------



## OPrwtos

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Samsung_CHRONOS_700z_1156400.html
  this laptop is the greatest i could find for £765 with the VAT cashback and i heard its quiet and you can turn the fans down which is perfect


----------



## jtaylor991

Beautiful speakers! I'd love to hear your impressions. I could use some quality desktop speakers ($20 altec lansings are fine for me right now for music if I need to), but I could use some money too 
  
  Quote: 





discombobulation said:


> First time posting in here, there are so many fantastic and tasteful rigs on show. Here's my humble student set up:
> 
> 
> [pic]
> ...


----------



## discombobulation

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Beautiful speakers! I'd love to hear your impressions. I could use some quality desktop speakers ($20 altec lansings are fine for me right now for music if I need to), but I could use some money too


 

  
  Thanks! I will report back in this thread after a few more days - to let them burn in, and to allow me to maximise them via positioning, shoddy attempts at acoustic treatment and Amarra tweaking.
   
  I will say this though, they wipe the floor with my MS40s. Just a different league entirely. And I thought those were pretty good for the 2 years that they fed my ears!


----------



## Ksharp

My phone was not taking HD pictures with low lighting. Will post higher quality pictures later.


----------



## loserica

My computer RIG: Apple iMac -> AR-T Legato -> _Maxx_ Havana (MHDT LAB) -> eXStatA (by Alex Cavalli) -> STAX SR-404LE (Limited Edition)
  Cables: Audioquest Colorado, Power cords: Clearer Audio Alpha CoperLine (with Furutech IEC), Filter: Fisch Audiotechnick


----------



## dean0

New Keyboard!


----------



## Syan25

Yeah - real cool!


----------



## gkl

Looks nice, what model? At first looked like my Filco TKL but yours has a large Enter.


----------



## Blisse

otaku keyboards are cool o.o

Looks like a Filco Ninja lolol, it's got the lettering on the bottom of the keys. Large enter is confusing though.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





blisse said:


> otaku keyboards are cool o.o
> Looks like a Filco Ninja lolol, it's got the lettering on the bottom of the keys. Large enter is confusing though.


 


  Could be a Das Keyboard Ultimate, but the small frame means its not.
   
  Curiously, I find the short enter key to be confusing are far from useful. But then again, different keyboard layouts have different enter keys.


----------



## dean0

Its the ISO layout, which is standard here in the UK, including a larger enter key, small left shift and 1 extra key. 
  Take a look here:
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
   
  ...and yes its the Filco Majestouch Ninja, with Brown Switches.


----------



## papaverhybridum

skinnypuppy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OPrwtos

toilet paper....what a genius


----------



## Aynjell

Insanely handy to be able to clean up a mess or blow your nose without getting up.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> Insanely handy to be able to clean up a mess or blow your nose without getting up.


 


  yeah i'm sure that's what he's using it for


----------



## Blisse

lewisthemusician said:


> aynjell said:
> 
> 
> > Insanely handy to be able to clean up a mess or blow your nose without getting up.
> ...




I got a box of Kleenex on my desk O_O?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Moved stuff around. Figured I'd update. Gear is nothing special..
   
​ (click for larger version)​


----------



## OPrwtos

guys how loud is 34db for a laptop? is it quiet in a room where there is no noise at all??


----------



## Draygonn

oprwtos said:


> guys how loud is 34db for a laptop? is it quiet in a room where there is no noise at all??




10 dBA normal breathing
20 dBA quiet home
40 dBA quiet office, library
60 dBA normal conversation
70 dBA freeway traffic
80 dBA vacuum cleaner, doorbell, ringing telephone, whistling kettle
90 dBA tractor
100 dBA snow blower, leaf blower
120 dBA ambulance siren
170 dBA shotgun
180 dBA rocket launching from pad


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> guys how loud is 34db for a laptop? is it quiet in a room where there is no noise at all??


 

 34dB is definitely loud for a laptop.  I saw its equivalent to the motor noise refrigerator.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> 34dB is definitely loud for a laptop.  I saw its equivalent to the motor noise refrigerator.


 
 i dono how loud ur fridge is my mine is loud. I hope 34db to me isnt that loud.


----------



## OPrwtos

how many db is your pc ohhgourami


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> how many db is your pc ohhgourami


 

 ~20dB which is barely audible.  I expect it to drop another 5dB after I get in some other fans then it will be inaudible.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> ~20dB which is barely audible.  I expect it to drop another 5dB after I get in some other fans then it will be inaudible.


 


  wth how!? i have no way to tell but i estimate my desktop to be like 50 decibels


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> wth how!? i have no way to tell but i estimate my desktop to be like 50 decibels


 

 I use very very quiet fans.  I also lower the speed of them when my computer is idle.  But even at full load, the fans are still not that loud.  50 decibels is kinda hard to reach unless you only have 80mm or 92mm fans.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I use very very quiet fans.  I also lower the speed of them when my computer is idle.  But even at full load, the fans are still not that loud.  50 decibels is kinda hard to reach unless you only have 80mm or 92mm fans.


 
  well i dono but i can hear my pc from outside my room when i am halfway up the stairs.


----------



## ohhgourami

I can barely hear mine sitting right next to it at shoulder level.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> I can barely hear mine sitting right next to it at shoulder level.


 

 cpu, gpu ?


----------



## ohhgourami

When my fans are running at low rpms and I'm not playing games, yes very quiet - even the gpu.  Once things get more intensive, things get louder but never "loud".


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> When my fans are running at low rpms and I'm not playing games, yes very quiet - even the gpu.  Once things get more intensive, things get louder but never "loud".


 

 lol sorry i meant which cpu and gpu have u got


----------



## HammerSandwich

oprwtos said:


> well i dono but i can hear my pc from outside my room when i am halfway up the stairs.


You need this.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> lol sorry i meant which cpu and gpu have u got


 

 i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz and a Gigabyte "Super Durable" HD 6850
   
  SPCR is definitely a great place to start of reading up on silent computing.  Lots of simple and inexpensive mods can make a huge difference.


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

i actually think someone posted that TP setup on Reddit.... on r/What !!!


----------



## Tilpo

skinnypuppy said:


> i actually think someone posted that TP setup on Reddit.... on r/What !!!




I have seen that picture quite a few times outside of the forums. In fact, a friend of mine not into headphones posted it one Facebook once. 
It makes me feel so proud of this forum, somehow.


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I have seen that picture quite a few times outside of the forums. In fact, a friend of mine not into headphones posted it one Facebook once.
> It makes me feel so proud of this forum, somehow.


 


  http://www.reddit.com/r/What/comments/okvf3/was_browsing_rbattlestations_when_i_saw/ linky


----------



## crichard

wow...
  
  Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


----------



## TMRaven

3 cheers for the PSB Image B15s! I have a pair, nice speakers they are.


----------



## Deep1923

hello there this is my first post 
   
  Setup:

 Core i7 2600K@4500MHz cooled by Prolimatech Megahalems Black Edition @NB Multiframe
 Maximus IV Extreme Z
 16GB G.SKiLL
 POV TGT Charged Ultra 590 GTX @Samsung SA350 27"
 XFI Titanium Champion with Edifier S550 5.1 System 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Corsair AX850
 2TB Seagate XT + 64 GB Windows 7 Crucial SSD
 Microsoft X4 + Explorer 3.0 <- best setup
 Aune MK2 USB Dac with Denon AH-D5000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 XBox360 Wireless Slim Black
 Galaxy S2


----------



## SkinnyPuppy

^^ Did you build that beauty? Drooling over that. Can it run Solitaire and Facebook on ultra? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Are you going to upgrade the video card to Kepler or are you going to keep it as it is? Also, dat cable management.
   
  EDIT: Seriously dude get a mechanical keyboard, exactly WHAT are you waiting for?


----------



## Deep1923

First of all thx for your feedback and yes I built it. I had already kepler. it is too slow. for my gaming style. low minimum fps. average and maximum fps are not relevant for a fluid gameplay. Moreover, I dont liked the optics of the 680gtx.
 I'm waiting for non-reference models of the 680gtx.
  I previously had a asus 580 gtx matrix sli team. I sold it for Kepler. Now I've bought the 590 GTX for the next 1-2 months. as a bypass. It has enough power.

 I had a mechanical keyboard. steelseries 6g v2

 I am very satisfied with the x4 in combination with IE3.0


----------



## ohhgourami

Swapped out some fans and changed a few minor things.  Now it is completely silent!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  That is a Thermalright TY-140 and Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 on my Noctua NH-D14.  I say it does as good as a job as the stock fans but are much quieter.


----------



## Draygonn

ohhgourami said:


> Now it is completely silent!!!  :bigsmile_face:




Perfect!


----------



## kebbin15




----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Current computer rig:
   
  iMac with Audirvana > Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC > Stax SRM323S > Stax O2 Mk1 or Genelec 8020 bpm
   
  On top:
   

   
  Underneath:


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Current computer rig:
> 
> iMac with Audirvana > Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC > Stax SRM323S > Stax O2 Mk1 or Genelec 8020 bpm


 
  What speaker stands are those? Tripods? Looking for something similar on my 6010's


----------



## MorbidToaster

For those of you that use Macs for your music...Which programs have automatic switching for high res music vs 44.1? I know Amarra does and after switching back and forth last night I realize how important that feature is.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote: 





headzone said:


> What speaker stands are those? Tripods? Looking for something similar on my 6010's


 

 I use this: http://www.thomann.de/pt/km_231503.htm, much more cheaper than the ones from genelec, stupidly expensive.


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> For those of you that use Macs for your music...Which programs have automatic switching for high res music vs 44.1? I know Amarra does and after switching back and forth last night I realize how important that feature is.


 


 Audirvana, amarra, pure music...you choose!
  I used amarra mini for a while now, it's to buggy though, but once i've tried Audirvana Plus (now with native DSD support) my choice was made.


----------



## MorbidToaster

vitor teixeira said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've got Amarra at the top of my list because I use iTunes but I need to just explore the other options. I just want my tags preserved. There's always something wonky when I take them to a new computer or program.


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> Current computer rig:
> 
> iMac with Audirvana > Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC > Stax SRM323S > Stax O2 Mk1 or Genelec 8020 bpm


 

 I love it.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





vitor teixeira said:


> I use this: http://www.thomann.de/pt/km_231503.htm, much more cheaper than the ones from genelec, stupidly expensive.


 
  Mm.. The table stands from genelec cost 120€ a pair, ridiculous yes 
   
  Do you have any idea if these would work? http://www.thomann.de/de/millenium_ms2004.htm


----------



## TheShaman

M2Tech EVO (wth custom DIY PSU) -> AES/EBU -> Behringer SRC2496 (modified) -> KRK Rokit 5 G2
  The PC-M2Tech combo also feeds my living room setup (Buffalo DAC -> ICE 125ASX2 monos / 41Hz Truepath -> ATC SCM40 loudspeakers).


----------



## Jonnoh

37" LED LG
  BX5a's
  Fiio E7
  HFI 580
  Asus G53JW
  Logitech G27
  RSeat Evo V3
   
  all of this is currently running on my Asus laptop, Im in the middle of a Full Tower build and triple screen setup.  After that Im gonna start dumping money into my car again.
   
  Still have to tidy up all the wires.


----------



## discombobulation

That's awesome. My G27 is stuck over in Hong Kong, hopefully going to get it shipped here over summer. And the stick shifter is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I'll have to get a replacement some time.
   
  What racing games do you play? And is that a poster of Eau Rouge on the back wall?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





jonnoh said:


> 37" LED LG
> BX5a's
> Fiio E7
> HFI 580
> ...


 
   
  I like your seat.


----------



## Jonnoh

Quote: 





discombobulation said:


> That's awesome. My G27 is stuck over in Hong Kong, hopefully going to get it shipped here over summer. And the stick shifter is broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Just started, so right now I am in iRacing (Miata class) with a rookie license, and I play GT5 if I feel like racing something fast.  Ya thats Spa in the background.


----------



## stingx




----------



## Fat Hamster

My current setup.
   
  Intel i5-750/Zalman Cooler
  MSI GTX 570
  Asus Xonar ST
  4GB ram
   

   
   

   
   

   
  I love my Schiit


----------



## Blisse

I don't like the look of the plain T600, but with the nice white glow effect, that looks amazing! I would try that, but I need to sleep with the computer in my room :d Amazing set up.


----------



## twizzleraddict

Some poor iPhone 4 shots of my desktop workstation.
   

   

   
  Not sure why the 1st image is rotated.
   
  PC: Dell XPS8300 Core i7-2600, GTX465 vid card, 16GB RAM


----------



## MorbidToaster

It happens from iPhones for some reason (at least it did with mine as well). My new Galaxy Note works fine no matter what orientation they were taken in.


----------



## Bloodoath

^ Another BT fan I see.


----------



## MorbidToaster

bloodoath said:


> ^ Another BT fan I see.




TBU and THM are my 1 and 2 albums of all time. The man is brilliant.

There have been a lot of us lately with his album coming up (and 2 more later in the year). Especially in the Electronic thread.

I can only assume you are too.


----------



## jenneth

Quote: 





fat hamster said:


> My current setup.
> 
> Intel i5-750/Zalman Cooler
> MSI GTX 570
> ...


 
   
  Very nice setup, kudos to you.


----------



## Kiff78

Hi long time lurker here, got a quick question.
   
  For all you guys using the output of the sound card to go to both your headphone amps/dacs AND the pc desktop speakers, how is it connected? Is it soundcard -> splitter -> headphone amp AND powered desktop speakers?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

No. A lot of AMP/DACs have SPDIF/RCA/XLR on the rear, and a headphone jack on the front.


----------



## peck1234

It's always best to bypass you soundcard with digital out, and let the external gear crunch the numbers.
   
  Digital Out FTW


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





peck1234 said:


> It's always best to bypass you soundcard with digital out, and let the external gear crunch the numbers.
> 
> Digital Out FTW


 
   

 IF the soundcard in question doesn't happen to have quality analog outputs.


----------



## Bloodoath

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> TBU and THM are my 1 and 2 albums of all time. The man is brilliant.
> There have been a lot of us lately with his album coming up (and 2 more later in the year). Especially in the Electronic thread.
> I can only assume you are too.


 
   
  I did not know he was releasing another one.  I have both of the ones you mentioned and will keep an eye out for his new ones.  What's the link to that thread?


----------



## MorbidToaster

http://www.head-fi.org/t/544388/electronic-music-exchange-house-dnb-dubstep-etc
   
  Come on in and link some of your favorites. There's a lot of Dubstep and DnB in there, but there's plenty of Trance and Chill stuff, too. 
   
  He actually has 3 albums coming out this year. The follow up to TBU, a new album described on his site as 'M83 time stretched', and the mix compilation 'Laptop Symphony'.
   
  http://www.btmusic.com/brian-transeau/press/breaking-news/382-update-on-new-music-releases-part-1-of-2.html
   
  If you head to his Soundcloud he actually has a song from each posted (3 songs total 2 of which are downloadable in AIFF)
   
  I don't think you get how excited I am for the next few months. 
   
  Quote: 





bloodoath said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rory88uk

Quote: 





michaelparin said:


> No case, as you can see - in fact it may add to SQ - no nasty reflections bouncing around, plus -not clear in pic but PSU is app 700mm from mobo-again less chance of neg interference
> RE: the JPLAY references, maybe Foobar is upset that JPLAY makes it sound much better than Foobar managed
> I use JPLAY, JRiver for casual, background listening and JPLAY mini with full hibernate mode for serious sessions - nothing I've heard comes close


 
   
  "no nasty reflections bouncing around"
   
   
  Sorry but this sounds completely ridiculous. Can you explain this in more detail?


----------



## drez

Quote: 





rory88uk said:


> "no nasty reflections bouncing around"
> 
> Sorry but this sounds completely ridiculous. Can you explain this in more detail?


 
   
  I think he is referring to RFI being reflected off metal panels in a computer case and then picked back up by cables and PCB traces on the motherboard.  Unless you are running a graphics card or noisy internal HDD I would highly recommend running an open case with a passive CPU heatsink if your CPU selection will allow - it is just more efficient and simple as you don't need case fans, and will probably reduce the amount of RFI/EMI being transmitted to the USB receiver of your stereo equipment.  OF course if someone has the engineering knowledge to be able to run off some calculations to show the magnitude these effects may be having that would be great, most computer-as-transport tweakers seem to be a little vague in the numbers/figures department.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





draygonn said:


>


 
   
  Why did you decide to go with the AT2020?


----------



## Maxvla

I got the 2035. Very nice mic.


----------



## HesterDW

AW2310 ftw. Love that thing.


----------



## Paul Graham

From this - 
   





   
  To this -
   
  ( What you see in image - Nokia E71, iPhone 4s, iMac 2007 c2d, Belkin 4 port USB2.0 powered hub, Pro-Ject HeadboxII headphone amp driving Sennheiser RS130's not in picture underneath desk, iPod nano 4gb in dock and cable management, Apple Blutooth Keyboard & Razor Orochi Bluetooth/Wired gaming mouse. ) 
   












   
  Less is most definitely more!
   
  Ok Ill admit I'm making room for a small set of speakers and a Topping TP32 DAC/Head amp/Amp but thats it!
   
  Ext storage, Docks, Storage, Etc are now all underneath the desk 
   
  ----------
   
Oh and for any 'Vaper's' out there......
   
  Vapestick XL x2 One has carbon film around the atomiser.
  Titan-T
  Tornado-T


----------



## .Sup

Less stuff on the desk, more room on the desk. Makes sense


----------



## Cla55clown

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> From this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey Paul, how do you like the amp in your setup? I've read mixed reviews. Nice setup (the after) btw.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> Hey Paul, how do you like the amp in your setup? I've read mixed reviews. Nice setup (the after) btw.


 
   
  I wrote a review on it a while back. It's a decently competent little amp.


----------



## Cla55clown

Quote: 





fat hamster said:


> My current setup.
> 
> Intel i5-750/Zalman Cooler
> MSI GTX 570
> ...


 
  FH, what lcd panel is that on the front of your 600T? I think it looks sharp but I don't know if it would work for my case as I have a door on mine. The knobs probably stick out too far. 
   
  @Austin, I'll check out your review thanks. The price is definitely right at $160 USD.


----------



## jenneth

Looks like a Samsung to me, possibly the B2430H.


----------



## Kudos

^I think he meant the fan controller on the front panel.


----------



## nihaz

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> FH, what lcd panel is that on the front of your 600T? I think it looks sharp but I don't know if it would work for my case as I have a door on mine. The knobs probably stick out too far.
> 
> @Austin, I'll check out your review thanks. The price is definitely right at $160 USD.


 
  Looks like a lamptron..
   
http://www.lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC6


----------



## Cla55clown

Quote: 





nihaz said:


> Looks like a lamptron..
> 
> http://www.lamptron.com/products/view/Fan_Controller_FC6


 
   
  Yep, that's what I was talking about. Looks like a nice accessory but those knobs won't work with my Define R3. I'm always on the lookout for something to fill my remaining external drive bay.


----------



## soon1966

Hey Guys, though I would show you my rig that I have been building for years....


----------



## David Mudkips

Dust and cables.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





david mudkips said:


> Dust and cables.


 
  Sweet set up dude! Looks tidy!


----------



## twizzleraddict

Nice Mudkips! How you liking the G500? (I've got the same mouse.) And those are AE2's, not AE5's, right?


----------



## David Mudkips

Quote: 





twizzleraddict said:


> Nice Mudkips! How you liking the G500? (I've got the same mouse.) And those are AE2's, not AE5's, right?


 
   
  Nah they're AE5's. And I love them. Best purchase since my 1964's. And the G500 is great, so much better than my old mouse (razer mamba or something). So much more comfortable
   
   
  Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Sweet set up dude! Looks tidy!


 
   
   
  Haha cheers. It'd be nicer without any cables visible though


----------



## HesterDW

I know this is a computer rig thread, but I'm finding myself getting jealous of the desks I'm seeing. Here's my new rig. Just got the i5 3570k and its destroying my old Athlon II x4 630. It was well worth having nothing to eat but cereal for a week.


----------



## mrcasey

Denon AVR 1612 5.1 Receiver
  Samsung BD 5490 BluRay Player
  3 X Klipsch Gallery G 16 Speakers (F/R, Center, F/L)
  2 X Klipsch Gallery G 12 Speakers (R/L, R/R)
  2 X Klipsch SW 110 Subs
  Samsung 46" UN46D8000 3D LED TV/Computer Monitor
  Alienware M18X Laptop
  Yulong D18 DAC
  Yulong A18 Amp
  Yulong D100 II Amp/DAC
  Audeze LCD 2 rev. 2 Bamdoo Headphones
   

   

   

   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  And...... 1 X crappy Camera.


----------



## cheneric

Here's mine:


----------



## twizzleraddict

Quote: 





cheneric said:


>


 
  Holy moly! Is that a mood room? Love the backlighting on the monitors.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Agreed ^^ What lighting is that done with? Ive been toying around with the idea of red lighting my area.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Really cool to see all the Yulong gear. It's fantastic stuff...
   
  Quote: 





mrcasey said:


> Yulong D18 DAC
> Yulong A18 Amp
> Yulong D100 II Amp/DAC
> Audeze LCD 2 rev. 2 Bamdoo Headphones


 
   
  I've seen the Ikea LED offerings around here a lot. I haven't gotten around to getting any myself but I might do it soon. I love a good glow behind stuff.
   
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Agreed ^^ What lighting is that done with? Ive been toying around with the idea of red lighting my area.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





mrcasey said:


> Denon AVR 1612 5.1 Receiver
> Samsung BD 5490 BluRay Player
> 3 X Klipsch Gallery G 16 Speakers (F/R, Center, F/L)
> 2 X Klipsch Gallery G 12 Speakers (R/L, R/R)
> ...


 
  Very awesome setup!  Question though.  I do see an LD setup, any comments on that setup?


----------



## mrcasey

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Very awesome setup!  Question though.  I do see an LD setup, any comments on that setup?


 
  Little Dot II++ was my first headphone amp.  The LD MK IV and LD I DAC were my second, I just sold the them tonight actually.  There is also a Yulong U100 on the stack.  I enjoyed the L.D. components, great products.  I will probably sell the LD II++ and Yulong U100 in the near future.  I am not the type to keep things around if I am no longer using them on a regular basis, even if they are fine products.


----------



## NuckinFutz

Cheneric!


Awesome!


----------



## buddyboy1

Small room for the summer but I like it...


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





cheneric said:


> Here's mine: I


 
  I saw this on reddit. Awesome! 
   
  What model is the big screen at the top?


----------



## Syan25

Cool lighting in the room mate. It reminds me of TRON: LEGACY!


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





syan25 said:


> Cool lighting in the room mate. It reminds me of TRON: LEGACY!


 
  awesome! just an awesome movie that on my brothers speakers is just crazy!


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





bradan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 
   
  I was about to buy a copper cable for my Hd-25, but then I took an a... nevermind. I did a blind test, with my girlfriend replacing the copper cable of the HD650 with the stock steel cable on the HD-25.
 I was doing a lot of tests myself with these cables and was pretty sure I heard a big difference, mainly the sound being warmer and more pleasant. This is where the placebo kicks in, copper being a softer kind of metal than steel, also having a warmer color, are the things that are attributing to the placebo I think.

 Anyway the blind test consisted of about 10 random cable changes with me pointing out whether it was the coppor or steel, and I was listening to a very familiar song.
 In the end I lthought the steel cable was the copper one.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





s2kphile said:


>


 
  Can't imagine why you would need the mr5 and mr8 but as a fellow mackie owner, I salute you!


----------



## MorbidToaster

4 monitors. Wall of sound. Rock on.
   
  Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Can't imagine why you would need the mr5 and mr8 but as a fellow mackie owner, I salute you!


----------



## Hyonic

Just got a new PC! 
   
   

   

   

   


 CPU+MB: Intel Core i5-3570K + ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
 CS: Antec Kuhler H2O 920
 RAM: G.Skill NT DDR3-1333 CL9 4GB [Black PCB] X4
 GPU: MSI HD 7870 2GB Twin Frozr OC
 SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 128gb
 HDD: Hitachi 2TB [SATA III] )
 ODD: Sony 24X CD/DVD Writer
 PSU: FSP Aurum CM 750W Modular [80 Plus Gold]
 CASE: NZXT Phantom 410 [Gun Metal]
 DSP: Dell UltraSharp U2412M 24" LED
 Mouse: Razer Deathadder
 Keyboard: Rosewill RK9000 Brown Switch
  Audio: Audinst HUD-MX1 & Swan M200MkIII


----------



## driver 8

I posted my bed-side setup before, but here's what I use when I need to focus or have company.
   
  Couch:

   
  Desk:

  bit of a mess atm!
   
  Monitor/speakers:

   
  Actually got a really good deal on the TV.  The speaker positioning isn't the best, but they still sound pretty good.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> 4 monitors. Wall of sound. Rock on.


 
  I guess that's reason enough.
 Since these monitors are pretty cheap compared to high end hifi brands it's easier to indulge in them.


----------



## psiness

Quote: 





hyonic said:


> Just got a new PC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  beautiful speakers! i have the same ones and i love them.


----------



## ChroniCali

Quote: 





hyonic said:


> Just got a new PC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Swans are definitely a nice set of speakers, good choice!


----------



## Destroysall

Few weeks old, but still practically current..


----------



## Syan25

Really nice Swans!!!! Yum Yum. I'm about to buy a pair of FOCAL CMS 50's...


----------



## Coolzo

That screen with that background, and that keyboard = epic class.
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Few weeks old, but still practically current..


----------



## dfkt

Don't care what the inside looks like, as long as the parts are ok...


----------



## Tilpo

dfkt said:


> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does the case look from the outside?


----------



## dfkt

It's the Lian Li PC-V2120B, a very nice case with lots of space and air flow, and good noise damping.


----------



## Tilpo

dfkt said:


> It's the Lian Li PC-V2120B, a very nice case with lots of space and air flow, and good noise damping.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: you have been warned!




Looks pretty. 

Too me price and noise damping would be the most important factors, since I don't really have a use for high specs.


----------



## anetode

**** yeah casters!


----------



## Syan25

Looks awesome!


----------



## drez

^ That case is so nice -they even took the Lian Li badge off to make it more minimalist.  With this case can you fit 12cm fans at the front? - I don't like any 14CM fans they just seem to make more noise for the same airflow.


----------



## Charolastro

OMG! 0_o


----------



## Charolastro

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Couldn't resist, redneck computer cooling system:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  OMG!


----------



## Charolastro

Quote: 





leetmode said:


> heres my setup, nothing as good as a lot of the stuff i've seen here though but i'm happy with it so far. KRK Rokit 5s with a Rokit10S connected via XLR, however i have the speakers connected to my computer via the headphone jack on the mobo which i think is messing up the sound quality. i'm thinking about getting a DAC in the near future, i was looking at Music Halls 25.2 or 25.3, from the reviews i've read people seem to be very happy with it but i'm wondering if its really worth the money, what do you guys think? also, do you guys have any tips on how else i could improve the sound quality? i have a good amount of songs in FLAC but most of my music is 320kbs mp3.


 
  It's not good for HDD's life to keep it on the speaker I must say


----------



## bluzeboy

use foobar with the  forward config from  this link Scroll down  & you will see the link
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/555263/foobar2000-dolby-headphone-config-comment-discuss


----------



## drez

^ I tried that one before and did not like how it sounds - just made the imaging wonky and unnatural.  The SOX upsampler (which CPlay also uses) when used as a Foobar plugin can sound quite nice though, and is free.  There are some other higher end room-EQ sofwares but apparently they are not free, but not costly either.  I tend not to mess with EQ and digital filters though, just gets too complicated and increases the load on the CPU and the latency of the audio stream.
   
  If you are after a good value quiet case Fractal R3/R2 or Solo II are both pretty good without needing to modify them IME.


----------



## ashbeowulf

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Don't care what the inside looks like, as long as the parts are ok...


 
  Nice Noctua NH-D14. Just sold mine a few weeks ago. Thing is honking huge. Best air cooler on the market, though, imho.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Couldn't resist, redneck computer cooling system:


 
  I did this once..kinda. I put a standalone fan like that but smaller (desk fan?) on the bottom of my laptop (like directly resting on it blowing straight into the bottom) while it faced upside down on my desk connected to my monitor. The cooling was failing and I wanted to play Mafia 2 dammit! XD
  Would that damage the fans/parts in any way somehow? My mom was like "Don't do that you'll hurt it!" But for the time being it worked so whatever. The laptop developed other various quirks and went to a happy ebay buyer, so it's all good now. I'm glad he didn't mind the little things...if he noticed them yet lol.


----------



## Tilpo

jtaylor991 said:


> The laptop developed other various quirks and went to a happy ebay buyer, so it's all good now. I'm glad he didn't mind the little things...if he noticed them yet lol.



You evil person :evil:

Reminds me of the unspoken rule that all things can be repaired given enough length of tape.


----------



## jtaylor991

Yeah. I sold it and I believe I outlined everything, and he still bought it and mentioned in my review that he loved it, so am I really evil? 
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> You evil person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Graham

Desktop/Portable...
   
  I use this mainly so I can transfer files to my Net MD via sonicstage. Which stupidly won't work on OSX! :/
   
  Anyway here's my smaller desktop/portable rig -


----------



## modaudio

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> It's the Lian Li PC-V2120B, a very nice case with lots of space and air flow, and good noise damping.


 
  omg, this is totally cool


----------



## ashbeowulf

Quote: 





modaudio said:


> omg, this is totally cool


 
  Seriously, that case is hugenormous. Lian Li makes excellent quality cases too. If you can afford them


----------



## Paul Graham

Finally bought my first DAC today and for such a small box it really delivers!
  Pairs beautifully with the Headbox II / HD25's
   
  Im running Audirvana Free currently using FLAC/Lossless only


----------



## MorbidToaster

I do love Audirvana but I'm frustrated by the fact I can't get the silver skin (as far as I can tell) that matches iTunes with Audirvana Plus.


----------



## Deep1923

system:
   
  intel core i7 3770K @4,5ghz at 1,164v @prolimatech megahalems black edition with noiseblocker multiframe (waiting for second one)
  asus maximus iv - z68 ..waiting for z77 formula
  4x4gb ripjawsx 1600mhz
  gainward geforce 680 gtx phantom oc
  asus rog xonar phoebus soundcard with edifier s550 5.1 system
  lg bluray burner player..
  samsung 830 128ssd windows7 partition.
  seagate barracude 7200 XT 2 terrabyte data and games
  aune mk2 usb dac @denon md5000


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Finally bought my first DAC today and for such a small box it really delivers!
> Pairs beautifully with the Headbox II / HD25's
> 
> Im running Audirvana Free currently using FLAC/Lossless only


 
  Looks very nice Graham. How come you didn't go with the silver version? Since you already have a silver amp.


----------



## weez82

@deep
   
  Very nice job with the cable management. The clean case with red and black is sexy


----------



## Paul Graham

Its not to everyones taste, But I like a variation in colours to break up too much of one colour.
  Also - I already have some of the Azur range of separates in black, Once we move and it all comes out of storage the DacMagic 100 will be put in that system, so it will match perfectly.
  I plan on eventually getting a Matrix mini-i Dac for my desktop system for when we move.
   
  This was a first step on the DAC ladder solution for me that was just slightly cheaper than the mini-i and Cambridge Audio, Like Sennheiser is a brand Im getting very familiar with and I like the sound they produce, And I do love the sound the Wolfsen DAC's produce add I have 4 products now that all use them...


----------



## ashbeowulf

2nding the amazing cable management in that case. Very slick. Much better than trying to cram all the cables into the side of the case like I currently do with my Cooler Master Storm


----------



## Blisse

What case is that? O_O feels like a Corsair.


----------



## Deep1923

Hey thx for your feedbacks.

Its a corsair 650d

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Its not to everyones taste, But I like a variation in colours to break up too much of one colour.
> Also - I already have some of the Azur range of separates in black, Once we move and it all comes out of storage the DacMagic 100 will be put in that system, so it will match perfectly.
> I plan on eventually getting a Matrix mini-i Dac for my desktop system for when we move.
> 
> This was a first step on the DAC ladder solution for me that was just slightly cheaper than the mini-i and Cambridge Audio, Like Sennheiser is a brand Im getting very familiar with and I like the sound they produce, And I do love the sound the Wolfsen DAC's produce add I have 4 products now that all use them...


 
  I am a big fan of Wolfson too. I had DacMagic with 8740 and now have the Opus DAC with 8741. Very similar but the latter is more detailed and aggressive while DM was more mellow.


----------



## twiz 8

Wow, great build. I like the clean look with the cable management.


----------



## twiz 8

So as you can see i am in need of a few things, headphone stand, and amp. If you have any of those up for sale or trade find me in the "For Sale" forums I will be putting some items up for trade.


----------



## Tilpo

.sup said:


> I am a big fan of Wolfson too. I had DacMagic with 8740 and now have the Opus DAC with 8741. Very similar but the latter is more detailed and aggressive while DM was more mellow.



The sound quality of a DAC is more dependent on the entire design than the specific chip.
Sure, a better chip can give better performance, but the most important thing is that the entire circuit, not just the chip, is well designed. 

Anyone can throw in a really expensive FOTM part, but that does not guarantee a high-end device. The only thing it does guarantee is a high cost.


----------



## Deep1923

today the second noiseblocker multiframe arrived ! and i did build a grapics card holder for the phantom ..now it fits perfectly in right position 
  
   
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p10100858p7nd.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010086on74j.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p10100875o7d8.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010088vau4z.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010089xzuoe.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010090db7yj.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010091scu4i.jpg
  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1010092cf7gc.jpg


----------



## .Sup

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> The sound quality of a DAC is more dependent on the entire design than the specific chip.
> Sure, a better chip can give better performance, but the most important thing is that the entire circuit, not just the chip, is well designed.
> Anyone can throw in a really expensive FOTM part, but that does not guarantee a high-end device. The only thing it does guarantee is a high cost.


 
  That is true but both seem to be very well implemented.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Genelec 8030A's & Matrix Quattro Dac, not bad for my first speakers setup 
   
  i've not used my LCD-2 ever since i bought speakers so i'm going to sell them...


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





.sup said:


> That is true but both seem to be very well implemented.


 
  I am no expert on DACs and like I said this is my first one, 
  But I have to say I own around 5 cambridge audio products now and my brother has a few bits, 
  And I do love the sound the sources produce, All using Wolfsen DAC's. But then the build quality especially on the Azur range is 
  utterly brilliant and you know its going to sound good by just opening the package from the get go lol.
   
  But yes I agree, I wouldn't judge something just by its chip or whatever, 
  There's a lot more that contributes to the final product.
   
  I really need to go read some beginners threads etc....


----------



## calipilot227

Be careful. That LCD-2 headband looks like it's getting *really* stretched...


----------



## Draygonn

Thunderpants are out for repair so the HD800s are back at comp duty.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> Genelec 8030A's & Matrix Quattro Dac, not bad for my first speakers setup
> 
> i've not used my LCD-2 ever since i bought speakers so i'm going to sell them...


 
   
   
  Are those neon lights I see mounted behind the monitor? Any pictures with them on and the lights off? 
   
  It might seems like bling for some, but these actually make night time browsing less hard on the eyes. There's even TVs with built-in lights at the back that changes color to math what's on screen. I'd love a computer LCD that does that... Hmm, probably my next hack.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

.....


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> *snip*


 
   
  I love this picture and this really makes me want to get a back light for my screen ( plus i love bf3!! )


----------



## curtisinoc

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> i use one of http://www.energysmart.co.uk/products/2x15%22-Colour-Changing%2C-Ambient-Mood-Lighting-Kit-with-Remote-Control.html
> 
> and you're right they're great when browsing/gaming at night, can't live without them
> 
> and here's some pics you requested.


 
   
  Are those lights attached/glued/stuck onto the back of your monitor or is it on the wall behind your monitor?  I'm thinking about getting some for my iMac


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> I love this picture and this really makes me want to get a back light for my screen ( plus i love bf3!! )


 
  That is BFBC2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A favorite that persists in playability even after the release of BF3.
   
  The lights look attached to the sides of the monitor if you look at the previous images/comments.


----------



## Soul_Est

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I honestly don't have a problem with computer noise. Mine is air cooled by five case fans, but hardly makes any noise. In fact, it's barely audible above the normal ambient noise during the day.
> Maybe it's because I don't do any sort of overclocking.
> My Macbook (13.1") does. Usually it's silent, but sometimes at random occasions it feels the need to make an awesome amount of noise.


 
  ^ This is the reason I have a ThinkPad X200s running Arch Linux now after suffering with a MacBook for the past 5+ years. I know when it's going to spin up it's fan because I'm usually compiliing code, playing a video or interacting with Flash content on a website (usually YouTube).


----------



## moxxymig

Quote: 





modaudio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Agreed.  Sooooooooooooo slick.
   
  ::googles price::
   
  And sooooooooo much more than I can afford.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

edit:dbl post


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

trying out my new go pro hero2


----------



## Ijoy

The new apartment setup.


----------



## Tilpo

Just saying, but that Pokemon poster is awesome.


----------



## worx

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> i use one of http://www.energysmart.co.uk/products/2x15%22-Colour-Changing%2C-Ambient-Mood-Lighting-Kit-with-Remote-Control.html
> 
> and you're right they're great when browsing/gaming at night, can't live without them
> 
> and here's some pics you requested.


 

 Nice looking setup man! I have that same mouse.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> The new apartment setup.


 
   
  I used to have those speakers. Find some way to elevate them off the desk if you can. It really improves the sound quality.


----------



## Syan25

Yeah -- those backlit shots are awesome!


----------



## twizzleraddict

Quote: 





ijoy said:


> The new apartment setup.


 
   
  I still can't get over the toilet roll and holder under the desk! Either you're a big allergy sufferer or ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nice triple monitor display though. Love the Dell monitors for this purpose.


----------



## Draygonn

twizzleraddict said:


> I still can't get over the toilet roll and holder under the desk! Either you're a big allergy sufferer or ....:wink_face:



for long gaming sessions


----------



## Bocefuss4500

Here is my rig ... AMD BullDozer Build


----------



## Wraul

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


>


 
  Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Are those neon lights I see mounted behind the monitor? Any pictures with them on and the lights off?
> 
> It might seems like bling for some, but these actually make night time browsing less hard on the eyes. There's even TVs with built-in lights at the back that changes color to math what's on screen. I'd love a computer LCD that does that... Hmm, probably my next hack.


 
  Continuing the game of spot the hidden gems in "Dreaming of a better ..."s picture.
  I can totally see that Click Clack skull on your Realforce 87u. Don't you try hiding it from me.


----------



## peck1234




----------



## calipilot227

Beautiful! Is that a Lian Li case?


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## Blisse

calipilot227 said:


> Beautiful! Is that a Lian Li case?




Looks like a NZXT H2 to me. Still nice, but I'd want my future cases to be fully metal. H2 is slightly below the R3 too, overall.

edit


----------



## FieldEffect

N/A


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> Here's where I waste most of my time from:
> 
> *snip*


 
   
  I,m just about to invest into a turntable setup so i would love to waste some time near that setup


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





shaunybaby said:


> I,m just about to invest into a turntable setup so i would love to waste some time near that setup


 

 What kinda turntable are you looking at?


----------



## qqexpress

Dude who is that girl on your wallpaper!?


----------



## peck1234

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Looks like a NZXT H2 to me. Still nice, but I'd want my future cases to be fully metal. H2 is slightly below the R3 too, overall.
> edit


 
   
   
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Beautiful! Is that a Lian Li case?


 
  Correct.
   
  To bad the mobo just blew up.   Stay away from asrock people, going back with gigabyte.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That looks like a white Debut III...
   
  For anyone looking to just start out with vinyl I'd suggest the new Pro-Ject Debut Carbon. It's essentially the Debut III with a better stock cart (2M Red) for the same price.
   
  Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> What kinda turntable are you looking at?


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That looks like a white Debut III...
> 
> For anyone looking to just start out with vinyl I'd suggest the new Pro-Ject Debut Carbon. It's essentially the Debut III with a better stock cart (2M Red) for the same price.


 
  Yes, it's a Debut III. But the price is a little different. You can get the Debut III for $329 while the Debut Carbon is $399 (at least that's the case at http://www.needledoctor.com)


----------



## Wraul

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> yup that's a tri-color skull, but you were wrong about the keyboard though  its a Realforce 88UB (sometimes i regret not going with 87U as its easier to get keycaps for keyboards with ansi layout...)


 
  Bah :/ I should have noticed the short left shift at least.
 Look at it this way. Not being able to buy keycaps saves you a lot of money. Topre keycaps is seriously expensive.
 But I can definitively see where you'r coming from. Being from an ISO country myself I was contemplating the 88UB for a while. But then I got my hands on a 10th anniversary 87u and I have started to like the ANSI layout a lot. The easier to use left shift and enter is really nice once you get used to it.

 Nice setup btw. Love the lights.


----------



## MorbidToaster

fieldeffect said:


> Yes, it's a Debut III. But the price is a little different. You can get the Debut III for $329 while the Debut Carbon is $399 (at least that's the case at http://www.needledoctor.com)




Heck basic black is only 299 now. Last time I looked at ND they didn't have the Debut III listed anymore. Guess they scrounged up some more. 

I'd still personally go for the Carbon. I love those 2M carts.


----------



## Blisse

peck1234 said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a NZXT H2 to me. Still nice, but I'd want my future cases to be fully metal. H2 is slightly below the R3 too, overall.
> ...




Sadly, ASRock is better in general than Gigabyte. I don't know what you did with it though. o.O


----------



## senson

my most recent set up
  I need headphone stands/hanger lol

   
  My computer is on the floor due to it's gigantic size lol (Case Lab M8)


----------



## MorbidToaster

Is that 3 cinema displays?


----------



## senson

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Is that 3 cinema displays?


 
 with 2 6990s (It's most recent for me but still this setup is more than 6 months old  ) I'm getting itch lol


----------



## FieldEffect

Quote: 





senson said:


> my most recent set up
> I need headphone stands/hanger lol
> 
> 
> My computer is on the floor due to it's gigantic size lol (Case Lab M8)


 
  Very sweet setup. I see you're running the AV40's. I use to run those myself--great computer speakers. Are the headphones Beyerdynamic?


----------



## MorbidToaster

They're Denon D2000s.
   
  Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> Very sweet setup. I see you're running the AV40's. I use to run those myself--great computer speakers. Are the headphones Beyerdynamic?


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> Very sweet setup. I see you're running the AV40's. I use to run those myself--great computer speakers. Are the headphones Beyerdynamic?


 
  Look like Denon to me. And dude I don't think that's good for the headband...


----------



## senson

Quote: 





fieldeffect said:


> Very sweet setup. I see you're running the AV40's. I use to run those myself--great computer speakers. Are the headphones Beyerdynamic?


 
  Thank you. and it's Denon D2K 
  Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Look like Denon to me. And dude I don't think that's good for the headband...


 
  I kept it there for like 30 mins it didn't take that long to relize it's not good for headphone lol


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





senson said:


> my most recent set up
> I need headphone stands/hanger lol
> 
> 
> My computer is on the floor due to it's gigantic size lol (Case Lab M8)


 
   
  Why the same wallpaper? doesn't it give you an headache? And aren't they enough such pictures on the internet to use a different one for each monitor?


----------



## ohhgourami

Moved stuff around my apartment today so you guys get a new pic


----------



## BobSaysHi

New case, old parts. Fractal Define R3
   

   

   
  Couldn't get good enough lighting with it standing up. 
   
  I'm going to get a fan controller next and then a new cpu cooler, because mine sounds like it's about to fail. I might try and bolt a 120 mm fan on it temporarily.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> New case, old parts. Fractal Define R3


 
   
  Nice.  I just got a Fractal Define XL myself.  So much easier to work on than the plain jane Antec I'd been using for nearly a decade. (Holy crap it feels like I'm getting old...)
   
  All the spots for the 120 and 140mm fans are nice.  So much quieter.  My Antec only had room for 80mm fans.  They were pretty loud.  The thermal controls on them made my PC rev like an engine too.  Cool for a week, annoying afterwords.  I'm think about getting some Noctua fans to replace the generic ones the case came with.  They're expensive but the Noctuas on my heatsink are still dead quiet and smooth as silk after 3 years of 24/7 use.
   
  I also love how the Define XL looks.  I got the black.
   

   
  Pretty much everything with room for large fans and is easy to work on that's _not _a Lian Li, and thus silly expensive, seems to look like a prop from a bad sci-fi movie.  The Define XL look like a prop from a _good _sci-fi movie.


----------



## drez

If you can find 800 RPM Scythe slipstreams they have been independently tested to be quieter than the Noctuas, and they are cheaper.  Nice thing about the Noctua's is they come with a resistor cable so you can lower the voltage easily without a fan controller and all the wiring associated with one, as well as rubber isolating mounts to replace screws.
   
  I love the Fractal cases - if I were doing my build again I would probably use one instead of modifying my Antec p183.


----------



## senson

I would recommand Gentle Typhoons AP-15 or AP-13 fans for heatsink cooling fans they are one of the best. Not for case fan though.


----------



## senson

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Why the same wallpaper? doesn't it give you an headache? And aren't they enough such pictures on the internet to use a different one for each monitor?


 
   For me, having 3 different wallpaper gives me a headache


----------



## Joe-Siow

My humble setup.
   
  Just got a used pair of Usher S520 today to pair the W4S m-INT that I got last week.
  Other than a general lack of bass, the S520 is pretty amazing for every other aspects considering the low price I paid for them.
   
  A pair of LCD-2 settles the desktop rig for late night listening.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





drez said:


> If you can find 800 RPM Scythe slipstreams they have been independently tested to be quieter than the Noctuas, and they are cheaper.  Nice thing about the Noctua's is they come with a resistor cable so you can lower the voltage easily without a fan controller and all the wiring associated with one, as well as rubber isolating mounts to replace screws.
> 
> I love the Fractal cases - if I were doing my build again I would probably use one instead of modifying my Antec p183.


 
   
  At what speed?  Do you have link to that test?
   
  Also, I'm inclined to say "for how long" too give that they seem to have sleeve bearings.  Those will probably start out quiet and slowly get noisier and noisier until they finally die.  I'd still like to take a look at that test though.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That mINT looks really nice. Still think it could be a super desktop powerhouse.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That mINT looks really nice. Still think it could be a super desktop powerhouse.


 
   
   
  Looks wise, it's average looking. Nothing to crow about.
   
  Soundwise, it's a real powerhouse. The S520 sounds big and grand, though missing some low end bass.
   
  Features wise, it's just a steal with a 100WPC integrated amp with built in Sabre ESS 24/96 DAC and an accompanying headphone amp.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> At what speed?  Do you have link to that test?
> 
> Also, I'm inclined to say "for how long" too give that they seem to have sleeve bearings.  Those will probably start out quiet and slowly get noisier and noisier until they finally die.  I'd still like to take a look at that test though.


 
   
  Under 800 rpm, Slipstreams are easily quieter than any Noctua fan.  Noctua fans can't be made inaudible, but have good all-around quietness - far from silent though.
   
  Scythe Gentle Typhoons pretty much beat any Noctua fan so it's definitely worth trying.  Only down side is there is no PWM GT unless you are okay with minimum speeds of 1200rpm.
   
  A good PWM alternative to Noctuas is the Thermalright TY-140.  If you don't believe my words that there are much quieter fans than what Noctua has to offer, check out the fan reviews on silentpcreview.com  They do their own noise testing to compared fans side by side.
   
  I've been away from headfi for the last 2 months just playing around with my new PC.  All I do now is air cooling discussion


----------



## drez

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> At what speed?  Do you have link to that test?
> 
> Also, I'm inclined to say "for how long" too give that they seem to have sleeve bearings.  Those will probably start out quiet and slowly get noisier and noisier until they finally die.  I'd still like to take a look at that test though.


 
   
http://www.silentpcreview.com/section12.html has review of the Scythes along with the Noctuas, but as you pointed out bearing longevity may be a consideration as well but I have not looked into that aspect in detail.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Under 800 rpm, Slipstreams are easily quieter than any Noctua fan.  Noctua fans can't be made inaudible, but have good all-around quietness - far from silent though.
> 
> Scythe Gentle Typhoons pretty much beat any Noctua fan so it's definitely worth trying.  Only down side is there is no PWM GT unless you are okay with minimum speeds of 1200rpm.
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





drez said:


> http://www.silentpcreview.com/section12.html has review of the Scythes along with the Noctuas, but as you pointed out bearing longevity may be a consideration as well but I have not looked into that aspect in detail.


 
   
  Thanks for the info.  Some of those are quieter but to me it's way past the point of diminishing returns once you get softer than the hard drives.  You'd have to kit out your whole PC with terabytes of SSDs or move all your storage to a NAS in the closet and I'm not interested in doing that even if I had the cash.
   
  I'm paranoid about my data and TrueCrypt doesn't play nice with SSDs.  I'm considering getting one to replace my aging velociraptor boot drive but to prevent possible attack vectors I'd have to disable tirm and then give it 20 or 30% overprovisioning to keep the speed up.  Encrypted data is also incompressible so it cuts the transfer rates on the Sandforce controllers in half too.  It would probably be worth it though since the seek time still blows velociraptors in RAID 0 out of the water.  RAID-ing those Seagate(?) hybrid laptop drives would probably be faster than the velociraptors but a large cache of commonly accesed data screams "attack vector" to me too.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway, back to fans.   I'm more interested it "quiet enough" and I'm particularly impressed that the _bearings_ on the Noctuas are still so quiet after so much use.  I wonder if there are others like that.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Nice.  I just got a Fractal Define XL myself.  So much easier to work on than the plain jane Antec I'd been using for nearly a decade. (Holy crap it feels like I'm getting old...)
> 
> All the spots for the 120 and 140mm fans are nice.  So much quieter.  My Antec only had room for 80mm fans.  They were pretty loud.  The thermal controls on them made my PC rev like an engine too.  Cool for a week, annoying afterwords.  I'm think about getting some Noctua fans to replace the generic ones the case came with.  They're expensive but the Noctuas on my heatsink are still dead quiet and smooth as silk after 3 years of 24/7 use.
> 
> ...


 

 A very good movie indeed!


----------



## Prydazor

Here is my rig which Im going to sell cause I almost never play gaimez anymore...


----------



## senson

Quote: 





prydazor said:


> Here is my rig which Im going to sell cause I almost never play gaimez anymore...


 
   
  is it new CL case? I didn't know they realeased it already lol nice wc setup there


----------



## Prydazor

Thats correct. Its a CL STH10.


----------



## senson

I wanted to try STH10 since they'd had prototype (My M8 looks too bulky). Too bad I'm moving on to Hi-fis now I'm on the same boat selling my rig haha good luck


----------



## dustywabbit

So many nice rigs in this thread, I was going to post up a picture of mine as well but I guess I have to clean my desk first haha


----------



## Szadzik

I recently changed to the Define R3 and also put in 2 Noctua 12B ULNs in front and they are dead silent compared to the stock back fan and my CPU fan with the step adaptor setting them around 550RPM,, I will replace the back one with with another Noctua as I am very happy with them and will need to think about a quieter CPU fan - currently Scythe Schuriken is installed.


----------



## Atakp

Another CaseLabs STH10 taken with my crappy cellphone camera


----------



## mbartelt

Hi,
   
  here is an pictures of my computer workplace.
   

  
  I'm using for 5.1 sound the via hd onboard sound connected to the Roccat Kave 5.1 headset. A Creative Labs DTT 2200 5.1 speaker set (made by Cambride SoundWorks) is connected to an Asus Xonar D2X. For stereo playback there is an Bravo Audio V1 headphone amp connected to the Asus and 2 Pioneer  S-HM50 speakers are connected to a T-Amp from indeed hifi-lab, Model TA2012S. The Headphone I use here is an AKG K-400.
   
  Manfred


----------



## Tilpo

One post, yet a head-fi background.




Welcome to the forums, Manfred!


----------



## scott111184




----------



## Destroysall

Plain and simple (hopefully).  My apologies for the bad quality and slight tilt.  This is my setup as of now.  I'm being lent both the EF2A and DT990/600, but I might end up with them, who knows? =)


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





scott111184 said:


>


 
   
  Don't tell me you're listening to Dubstep with the Q701... if there's one genre that doesn't work with the Q701, it's Dubstep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I kept my SRH440 just for that.


----------



## scott111184

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Don't tell me you're listening to Dubstep with the Q701... if there's one genre that doesn't work with the Q701, it's Dubstep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not at all, was testing out the new monitor speakers.


----------



## devouringone3

I'm listening to:


----------



## KimLaroux

Is that an XLR connector cable behind your DAC? What is it used for?


----------



## devouringone3

Good point! it's the balanced headphone I'm wearing, lol, and the adapter to make it single-ended to my HPA-1 amplifier.
   
  Important point in my audio chain, lol, it's the final link.
   
  You're quite observant! 
   
  I asked Moon-Audio to replace this (previous owner's effort):

   
  with a Neutrik HD, four pins XLR.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Nice.  I just got a Fractal Define XL myself.  So much easier to work on than the plain jane Antec I'd been using for nearly a decade. (Holy crap it feels like I'm getting old...)
> 
> All the spots for the 120 and 140mm fans are nice.  So much quieter.  My Antec only had room for 80mm fans.  They were pretty loud.  The thermal controls on them made my PC rev like an engine too.  Cool for a week, annoying afterwords.  I'm think about getting some Noctua fans to replace the generic ones the case came with.  They're expensive but the Noctuas on my heatsink are still dead quiet and smooth as silk after 3 years of 24/7 use.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was very tempted by the Fractal Design when it finally came time to upgrade my case. I wanted a case window and an all aluminum case so I went with a Lian Li LanCool. I like it a lot.


----------



## AyeVeeN

ohhgourami said:


> I just can't stand PC noise.  IMO, it makes sense to have quiet computing if you have nice audio gear, especially with open headphones.  People stress about the quality and cleanliness of their sources when they have a loud PC right next to them.  That makes no sense.  Having a loud computer increases the noise floor of all your audio.




I notice no background noise or anything wrong with my sources. Sounds perfectly fine. I route my gear into an E9 connected to an Xonar DG.


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





ayeveen said:


> I notice no background noise or anything wrong with my sources. Sounds perfectly fine. I route my gear into an E9 connected to an Xonar DG.


 
   
  He's talking about fan noise I believe. I have a Xonar DG as well and the headphone output is pretty damn clean. I do notice a bit of noise with my onboard output though.


----------



## Windsor

Show me the sexiest computer rig I've ever seen please.


----------



## Tilpo

windsor said:


> Show me the sexiest computer rig I've ever seen please.



That's gotta be the one with the toilet role


----------



## MorbidToaster

I could just post pictures of empty Lian Li cases...
   
  Quote: 





windsor said:


> Show me the sexiest computer rig I've ever seen please.


----------



## dolor

Nothing special.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Quote: 





windsor said:


> Show me the sexiest computer rig I've ever seen please.


 
   
  http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


----------



## Windsor

What! 
   

   
  Do you think it'll load Solitaire?


----------



## shinji97

Are you writing add-ons for WoW?


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





dolor said:


> Nothing special.


 
   
  Nothing special? Looks like a sweet setup to me!


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Nothing special? Looks like a sweet setup to me!


 
  Thx, well I was comparing with what other ppl had posted. Lots of nice setups users have here.


----------



## MattTCG

Okay, I'll throw mine in....


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





dolor said:


> Thx, well I was comparing with what other ppl had posted. Lots of nice setups users have here.


 
   
  I know what you mean. I used to think my setup was pretty good. Big clean desk with light wood finish, bookshelf speakers with matching finish, roll-out keyboard tray, 32" Samsung...then I started browsing this thread....


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





windsor said:


> What!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it'll load Solitaire?


 
  This was built by a good friend of mine Bill Owen who owns www.mnpctech.com. It was all machined himself and it was built for AMD for their Phenom platform iirc as a showpiece.
  This is just scraping the surface of his skills and other projects he's built


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> This was built by a good friend of mine Bill Owen who owns www.mnpctech.com. It was all machined himself and it was built for AMD for their Phenom platform iirc as a showpiece.
> This is just scraping the surface of his skills and other projects he's built


 

 +1 That one takes the cake. Truly a work of art. Is that Optimus Prime Jr?


----------



## guttormgray

love the wave!


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> This was built by a good friend of mine Bill Owen who owns www.mnpctech.com. It was all machined himself and it was built for AMD for their Phenom platform iirc as a showpiece.
> This is just scraping the surface of his skills and other projects he's built


 
   
  I think your friend is very talented and deserves every success!


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

i took care of the cables and now my desk it tidy ! now if had a wall mount for the monitor i could put the quattro directly below it....


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Tilpo

draygonn said:


> Spoiler: Image




Nice racing rig.


----------



## Kayk




----------



## Tilpo

kayk said:


> Spoiler: Images



No headphones.


----------



## MorbidToaster

While it's nice to see a fellow controller DJ he is right about the no cans thing. Where's your mixing headphones?


----------



## Kayk

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> While it's nice to see a fellow controller DJ he is right about the no cans thing. Where's your mixing headphones?


 
   
  I have a pair of D2000's that I just sold, but I let my friend borrow my DJ headphones. I'd rather fill the whole place with music and not be tied down with headphones when I'm the only one here.


----------



## velvetinidEA

Quote: 





kayk said:


>


 
  model of keyboard ?


----------



## revolink24

velvetinidea said:


> model of keyboard ?




That's a Filco majestouch tenkeyless.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Makes sense, but you still need to cue stuff up when your spinning. 
   
  What do you DJ with, then?
   
  Quote: 





kayk said:


>


----------



## Kayk

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Makes sense, but you still need to cue stuff up when your spinning.
> 
> What do you DJ with, then?


 
   
  I use Traktor ever since the new version came out. I actually got the MC3000 for free since I know somebody who knows somebody that's the vice president of Denon DJ, I'm "borrowing it"


----------



## MorbidToaster

I meant what headphones do you use, but that works too. 
   
  Those platters bug me though. 
   
  Quote: 





kayk said:


> I use Traktor ever since the new version came out. I actually got the MC3000 for free since I know somebody who knows somebody that's the vice president of Denon DJ, I'm "borrowing it"


----------



## Kayk

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I meant what headphones do you use, but that works too.
> 
> Those platters bug me though.


 
   
  I have some HP700s that came with the deck.


----------



## DamageInc77

My PC Setup


----------



## gfxx

My PC audio setup:


----------



## Paul Graham

My desk as of now.
  Bit more cluttered compared to my last pic as Ive added the Minx mini's 
  but its not too bad for what I need.
   

















   
  also put a small shelf up now to help declutter a bit.


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> My desk as of now.
> Bit more cluttered compared to my last pic as Ive added the Minx mini's
> but its not too bad for what I need.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Some say he can't post pictures on forums correctly, or that he has a fetish for all sort of stickers... All we know is, he's called The Stig.
   
  Cute corner, by the way. Kinda looks like the study corner of a starving student. Starving not from low income, but from spending it all on gear.


----------



## velvetinidEA

Quote: 





kayk said:


>


 
  very nice setup .


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





gfxx said:


> My PC audio setup:


 
   
  That's a DacMagic Plus, right? Is the Hiface Two better than using the built-in USB? AFAIK they both use the same XMOS device.


----------



## Drmayo

Pretty outdated, white keys are gone and HD598s are replaced by DT770. Monitor replaced by a new 2560x1440 27" IPS. Amp fell off my desk and broke (was bumped) replaced by realistic STA-77.  But nice setups everyone.


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





kimlaroux said:


> Some say he can't post pictures on forums correctly, or that he has a fetish for all sort of stickers... All we know is, he's called The Stig.


 
   
  /snork


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





drmayo said:


> Pretty outdated, white keys are gone and HD598s are replaced by DT770. Monitor replaced by a new 2560x1440 27" IPS. Amp fell off my desk and broke (was bumped) replaced by realistic STA-77.  But nice setups everyone.


 
   
  Nice setup! Sorry to hear about the amp. Vintage Kenwood is nice, have you thought about getting it restored?


----------



## Swimsonny

My little desktop amp/DAC stack the i do plan to improve over time and is complimented by my Senn HD580 which are just great!

   
  It consists of my iMac to my Audioengine D1 then using a stupid beats mini to mini, need to get a proper one, to my Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2 and then finally to my Sennheiser HD580 which have a HD650 cable and i am meant to be getting some HD600 Grilles but Sennheiser Spares are taking forever. It sounds unbelievably nice, much better than i expected and the addition of the D1 DAC did wonders.


----------



## whirlwind

Heres mine.
   
  [


----------



## whirlwind

Finally figured out how to post pics.


----------



## RamblinE

Waiting for the local dealer to fulfill my order for headphone capability, an Audioengine D1


----------



## Swimsonny

rambline said:


> Waiting for the local dealer to fulfill my order for headphone capability, an Audioengine D1




Check a few pics up, my rig features a D1!


----------



## mmoraw

Quote: 





gfxx said:


> My PC audio setup:


 
  Could you tell us what is your foobar config, please ?


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





kayk said:


>


 
   
  Damn that's a nice looking dac!!


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> My PC Setup


 
   
  I love the caption on the monitor on the far left. I hear it from my wife every night...


----------



## Tilpo

matttcg said:


> I love the caption on the monitor on the far left. I hear it from my wife every night...:rolleyes:



Luckily our gear never talks to us like that! Headphones like to cuddle us all the time, and tube amps warm our hearts. 

Who needs women when you've got headphones?


----------



## AyeCee

Not really high end at all... My Astro audio system if great for gaming, but i don't really have anything for music, However my HD25's actually pair decently with the Astro amp for music listening. Its taking an optical signal at the moment, and the dac isn't all that bad at processing stereo sound even though it is designed to upscale 5.1 to 7.1.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Study hard


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> Study hard


 
  you sound like my parents and my teachers... -_-


----------



## MomijiTMO

What do they say again? I speak from experience?


----------



## KimLaroux

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Luckily our gear never talks to us like that! Headphones like to cuddle us all the time, and tube amps warm our hearts.
> Who needs women when you've got headphones?


----------



## AyeCee

HAHAHAHA, made my day


----------



## RamblinE

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Check a few pics up, my rig features a D1!


 
  Oh I saw it. I'm glad to see other people are using it! Seeing as my *crappy* preamp lacks a headphone output I'll have to use a T-amp for headphones but that's okay. 
   
  Audioengine D1 plus, a T-amp for vinyl listenings.


----------



## Swimsonny

rambline said:


> Oh I saw it. I'm glad to see other people are using it! Seeing as my *crappy* preamp lacks a headphone output I'll have to use a T-amp for headphones but that's okay.
> 
> Audioengine D1 plus, a T-amp for vinyl listenings.


 
It really is nice. The new life it had bring to my HD580s is superb and the quality of the DAC is a lot better than the iMac one. Jealous you'll be using vinyl though hehe


----------



## RamblinE

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> It really is nice. The new life it had bring to my HD580s is superb and the quality of the DAC is a lot better than the iMac one. Jealous you'll be using vinyl though hehe


 
  Don't be. I need a new cartridge like it's nobodies business and I really can't afford one atm


----------



## Swimsonny

rambline said:


> Don't be. I need a new cartridge like it's nobodies business and I really can't afford one atm



I am not jealous in the annoyed sense more envious but I am beyond happy with what I have. Also that's a real shame to hear.


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> My PC Setup


 
  Love the setup, I am a little envious of the Qpad keyboard you got there. Also what's the drumset you have haha, I use to play as well!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Wondering the same thing on the kit. 
   
  Also, do you record it at all? Or just jam.
  Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Love the setup, I am a little envious of the Qpad keyboard you got there. Also what's the drumset you have haha, I use to play as well!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Love the setup, I am a little envious of the Qpad keyboard you got there. Also what's the drumset you have haha, I use to play as well!


 
  I'm more envious of that PC! Looks amazing man!


----------



## infam0ussteven

Here's my setup, not much but here it is!


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Here's my setup, not much but here it is!


 
  Setup is absolutely beautiful and clean. I really love the wallpaper where'd you get it!?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Here's my setup, not much but here it is!


 
  Is that the Malm desk from Ikea?  Been eyeballing it myself these past few weeks.  On the other note, glass stands?  Does that impact sound in any way?  Great setup, I must say.  Simple, neat, and downright awesome!


----------



## infam0ussteven

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Is that the Malm desk from Ikea?  Been eyeballing it myself these past few weeks.  On the other note, glass stands?  Does that impact sound in any way?  Great setup, I must say.  Simple, neat, and downright awesome!


 
  Thank you so much! Yes, this is a malm desk. I love this desk, there's an area at the back of the desk where you can hide all your wires, this is why I really only have one or two wires showing if you look under my desk. I would say the glass stands really help, without them the tweeters wouldn't be at ear level with me when I'm sitting so it impacts the sound greatly.
   
  Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Setup is absolutely beautiful and clean. I really love the wallpaper where'd you get it!?


 

 Thank you! The wallpaper is from a fan site for this particular singer.


----------



## qqexpress

infam0ussteven said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, this is a malm desk. I love this desk, there's an area at the back of the desk where you can hide all your wires, this is why I really only have one or two wires showing if you look under my desk. I would say the glass stands really help, without them the tweeters wouldn't be at ear level with me when I'm sitting so it impacts the sound greatly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The wallpaper is from a fan site for this particular singer.




Also where did you get that monitor stand?


----------



## vinnievidi

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Also where did you get that monitor stand?


 

 They look like glass flower vases.


----------



## infam0ussteven

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Also where did you get that monitor stand?


 
  The stand for the monitor is from Ikea. It's just a shelf door + legs to make a monitor stand.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Love the setup, I am a little envious of the Qpad keyboard you got there. Also what's the drumset you have haha, I use to play as well!


 
  Yeah, the Qpad MK-85 is probably one of the top 3 keyboards on the market right now. It's amazing.
   
  My drumkit is a Tama Starclassic in Suger White.


----------



## Sh4dowking

I mostly use this setup for gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  The witcher 2


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





sh4dowking said:


> *snip*


 
   
  I can dream


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





sh4dowking said:


> I mostly use this setup for gaming


 
  specs?


----------



## MomijiTMO

That's a lot of desktop icons lol.
   
  I love having 3 monitors for gaming. Everyone should try it at some stage. Don't worry about the bezels because you only focus on the centre screen.


----------



## vinnievidi

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> The stand for the monitor is from Ikea. It's just a shelf door + legs to make a monitor stand.


 
  Sorry.  I was looking at the near-field monitors next to the monitor (which I typically think of as a display).


----------



## Blisse

I would kill for the space for a third and fourth monitor. 
I would kill him for his desktop icons.

Programming with 3 monitors would be godly. Too bad I'm in school. :c


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Yeah, the Qpad MK-85 is probably one of the top 3 keyboards on the market right now. It's amazing.
> 
> My drumkit is a Tama Starclassic in Suger White.


 
  Omg that drumset is absolutely beautiful, I love the sound of TAMA, as for myself I picked up a Pearl set a while back, haven't really been playing though. Do you do any recordings or is it for pure enjoyment?


----------



## Sh4dowking

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> specs?


 
  Specs:
   
  Intel core i5 650 @ 4.33GHZ
  Asus P7P55D Premium motherboard
  8GB DDR3 RAM
  2X MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC - 2 GB GDDR5 
  1X Geforce GT 520
  3x HDD 1 TB
  1x 60GB SSD
  700W Power Supply
   
  I get around 45 FPS with The witcher 2 on high settings and 5040x1050 res.
  I get stable 60 FPS with battlefield 3 on ultra settings and 5040x1050 res.
   
  And about the desktop icons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I don't like to use steam so the icons on my right screen are only games (80 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  And about the other icons that are programs like microsoft office and abode fireworks and photoshop and winamp, teamviewer, IMGburn, skype, Dreamweaver, MSN etc.
   
  BTW i really like the comments thanks!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





sh4dowking said:


> And about the other icons that are programs like microsoft office and abode fireworks and photoshop and winamp, teamviewer, IMGburn, skype, Dreamweaver, MSN etc.


 
  People still use MSN?


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Omg that drumset is absolutely beautiful, I love the sound of TAMA, as for myself I picked up a Pearl set a while back, haven't really been playing though. Do you do any recordings or is it for pure enjoyment?


 
  I don't really record all that much. I don't really feel the need to spend a bunch of money on recording equipment that I probably wont use that much.
   
  I just mainly play for my own enjoyment. I bought a Vic-Firth Stereo Isolation Headphones so I can play along with my music. It's really fun.


----------



## MorbidToaster

First of all, it's gorgeous, and Tama are probably my favorites. I have a Pearl kits set up very similar to yours years ago.
   
  Secondly...For a few hundred dollars you could easily mic the entire kit and get a decent recording interface. If you wanted to record it, of course.
   
  Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Omg that drumset is absolutely beautiful, I love the sound of TAMA, as for myself I picked up a Pearl set a while back, haven't really been playing though. Do you do any recordings or is it for pure enjoyment?


 
   
  Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> I don't really record all that much. I don't really feel the need to spend a bunch of money on recording equipment that I probably wont use that much.
> 
> I just mainly play for my own enjoyment. I bought a Vic-Firth Stereo Isolation Headphones so I can play along with my music. It's really fun.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> First of all, it's gorgeous, and Tama are probably my favorites. I have a Pearl kits set up very similar to yours years ago.
> 
> Secondly...For a few hundred dollars you could easily mic the entire kit and get a decent recording interface. If you wanted to record it, of course.


 
  My dream instrument is a Sonor SQ2. Some day, it will be mine.


----------



## danne

Here is a more recent one of mine.
  There is a Lavry DA11 and soon also an AntelopeAudio Zodiac, hiding out in the rack below the Woo.


----------



## daigo

Nice office set up, danne.  I really should try to keep my desk as clean as yours but I end up storing too much stuff on the surface instead of putting things away.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Here's my setup, not much but here it is!


 
  What's on the wall?  It looks like a Calendar.


----------



## NuckinFutz

New setup, much more room!


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





nuckinfutz said:


> New setup, much more room!


 
   
  Very nice! What are the speakers? And what backlight are you using, I've always thought about adding one of those to my rig.


----------



## revolink24

I just sacrificed dual monitors for speakers today. We'll see how this experiment goes.


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I just sacrificed dual monitors for speakers today. We'll see how this experiment goes.


 
  Is that an original IBM keyboard haha, very nice!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I just sacrificed dual monitors for speakers today. We'll see how this experiment goes.


 
  I sacrificed a monitor too to move my computer to a new desk, can't complain really, although it would be nice to have a small one for skype, its so annoying.


----------



## NuckinFutz

ojneg said:


> Very nice! What are the speakers? And what backlight are you using, I've always thought about adding one of those to my rig.




Thanks! Speakers are home made (Uni project) and the lighting is off Ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RGB-Colour-Changing-LED-KIT-2-x-500mm-strips-IR-REMOTE-CONTROL-/140803073481?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Night_Lights_Fairy_Lights&hash=item20c88465c9


----------



## NuckinFutz

revolink24 said:


> I just sacrificed dual monitors for speakers today. We'll see how this experiment goes.




I see you like your hot sauces!


----------



## revolink24

qqexpress said:


> Is that an original IBM keyboard haha, very nice!




It is! Buckling Spring IBM Model M. Thinking of replacing it with a Cherry MX Blue switch keyboard though.



ayecee said:


> I sacrificed a monitor too to move my computer to a new desk, can't complain really, although it would be nice to have a small one for skype, its so annoying.




Yeah. I also do a lot of programming, and I'll miss it for that. Also for having some information open while gaming on my main screen.



nuckinfutz said:


> I see you like your hot sauces!




I sure do. No desk is complete without at least 3.


----------



## Blisse

If you're using only 1 monitor, I recommend downloading Dexpot. It lets you set up a hotkey so you can move through several virtual desktops. I'm really surprised Microsoft hasn't integrated this natively yet. Plus, it's free!


----------



## revolink24

Thanks. I use Linux a lot and this is one of the features I miss when I use Windows.


----------



## RaybanM

Check out my zone... x1 30inch and x4 24" wides. Ive since upgraded top left to a 27" NEC Spectraview reference 271. Cooking on gas with this set up.


----------



## BourneAudio

Nice setup, RaybanM. Maybe a sixth screen is in order so you won't need that calculator on your desk?


----------



## headboppindrolf

@RayBanM I approve your speakers sir! (Have the same ones, just set up rather appaulingly for the TV and games systems downstiars)
   
  Currently running on 2 pathetic little USB Speakers for my main PC and a slightly modest 42" Samsung LED Screen.
   
  Need suggestions for a 2.0 system that wont break the bank but isn't a rip off either! Any suggestions?


----------



## revolink24

How much money are you talking? Some banks are bigger than others.


----------



## louis12345

Quote: 





headboppindrolf said:


> @RayBanM I approve your speakers sir! (Have the same ones, just set up rather appaulingly for the TV and games systems downstiars)
> 
> Currently running on 2 pathetic little USB Speakers for my main PC and a slightly modest 42" Samsung LED Screen.
> 
> Need suggestions for a 2.0 system that wont break the bank but isn't a rip off either! Any suggestions?


 
   
  M-Audio AV30 or AV40 are reasonably priced and offer good quality, if you like a nice design the Focal XS Book but it's way too expensive ;P


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





louis12345 said:


> M-Audio AV30 or AV40 are reasonably priced and offer good quality, if you like a nice design the Focal XS Book but it's way too expensive ;P


 
  I own the M-Audio AV40, and it's the best speaker that I have ever heard include big name like Klipsch and Bose Companion 5.


----------



## Redrider469

Pretty new setup for me here
   

   
  The monitor on the receiver is used exclusively for music whether it be MOG or foobar or whatever. Much easier than switching between windows!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Man if I were doing it all over again I'd absolutely want a loft bed. Those things are so great for space.


----------



## Redrider469

They are great for space!
   
  My dad and I built this one from scratch with 4x4's and 2x4's. It is rock solid. Plus, since it's not "high end" I don't mind putting nails and hooks and what not into it.


----------



## Blisse

Okay guys, choose me a case for my next build. Gotta be minimalistic. The Bitfenix Prodigy looked good, but mini-ITX boards aren't going to work for me. I'm looking at anything good in the $150 mark, though I prefer something better for sound. The Fractal R4 looks promising, because I love the R3. I could also go crazy and get a Corsair 650D or 700D, and do water cooling, but I prefer the safety of fans.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Okay guys, choose me a case for my next build. Gotta be minimalistic. The Bitfenix Prodigy looked good, but mini-ITX boards aren't going to work for me. I'm looking at anything good in the $150 mark, though I prefer something better for sound. The Fractal R4 looks promising, because I love the R3. I could also go crazy and get a Corsair 650D or 700D, and do water cooling, but I prefer the safety of fans.


 
   
  The new Define R4 looks great. I have R3 and am perfectly happy with it, but R4 seems to have improved in a few areas.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





redrider469 said:


> Pretty new setup for me here
> 
> The monitor on the receiver is used exclusively for music whether it be MOG or foobar or whatever. Much easier than switching between windows!


 
  How are those Polks treating ya?


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> How are those Polks treating ya?


 
   
  I really like them! For their price, it would be hard to beat in my mind.
   
  Very clear and the highs are crisp but not ear stabbing either. They handle bass pretty well but I let my sub take over @60Hz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  They also look nice so that's a plus!
   
  They definitely sound best when they're at ear level, mostly because of the less than ideal acoustics in my room, but I'm sitting at my desk most of the time anyways so it works out well.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





redrider469 said:


> I really like them! For their price, it would be hard to beat in my mind.
> 
> Very clear and the highs are crisp but not ear stabbing either. They handle bass pretty well but I let my sub take over @60Hz
> 
> ...


 

 How are the mids on them?  They do look nice!


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Okay guys, choose me a case for my next build. Gotta be minimalistic. The Bitfenix Prodigy looked good, but mini-ITX boards aren't going to work for me. I'm looking at anything good in the $150 mark, though I prefer something better for sound. The Fractal R4 looks promising, because I love the R3. I could also go crazy and get a Corsair 650D or 700D, and do water cooling, but I prefer the safety of fans.


 
  What will be going into the rig exactly?  Will you be overclocking said hardware?  Just a budget and minimalistic isn't enough to pick a case in that price range   There are a LOT of cases out there, don't just look at the old standbys that everyone else uses.


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> How are the mids on them?  They do look nice!


 

 The mids are very clear as well. Some say these speakers are on the "bright sounding" side but they are very warm sounding to me. They also have a big sound to them.  I've actually noticed more in my music with these speakers than I have with my HFi-780's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I wasn't expecting this so it was a nice surprise)
   
  Remember that I've tuned my receiver to make these sound the best for my room and I also have a subwoofer in play too. Depending on room acoustics and other things, I would imagine they will sound a bit different. But yeah, mids are clear and quite transparent. Overall a great sounding speaker pair for under $120!


----------



## infam0ussteven

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> What's on the wall?  It looks like a Calendar.


 
  Sorry for the late reply but yes, it is a calendar.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





redrider469 said:


> The mids are very clear as well. Some say these speakers are on the "bright sounding" side but they are very warm sounding to me. They also have a big sound to them.  I've actually noticed more in my music with these speakers than I have with my HFi-780's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice, been wanting a decent living room music setup, so I think I might just grab these.  
  Quote: 





infam0ussteven said:


> Sorry for the late reply but yes, it is a calendar.


 
  Lol, it's cool.  Sorry for the weird question, its just I like it!


----------



## louis12345

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Okay guys, choose me a case for my next build. Gotta be minimalistic. The Bitfenix Prodigy looked good, but mini-ITX boards aren't going to work for me. I'm looking at anything good in the [size=inherit]121.78€[/size] mark, though I prefer something better for sound. The Fractal R4 looks promising, because I love the R3. I could also go crazy and get a Corsair 650D or 700D, and do water cooling, but I prefer the safety of fans.


 
   
  Lian Li makes some sexy, minimalistic cases and are so god damn well made compared to alternatives at same price.
  Can't go wrong with Corsair, I have the 800D myself and f*ing love it!


----------



## Failuyr

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Okay guys, choose me a case for my next build. Gotta be minimalistic. The Bitfenix Prodigy looked good, but mini-ITX boards aren't going to work for me. I'm looking at anything good in the $150 mark, though I prefer something better for sound. The Fractal R4 looks promising, because I love the R3. I could also go crazy and get a Corsair 650D or 700D, and do water cooling, but I prefer the safety of fans.


 
  Get the Prodigy, if you arent going to be doing anything that requires a graphics card (gaming or video rendering). Anything else can be handled by Intel HD4000 graphics. If you need a graphics card, go with the Fractal or a 550D. The 650D doesn't have any airflow, and water-cooling in a midtower is stupid imo. 700D isn't being produced anymore, you have to buy a 800D then buy a side panel without a window. You do realize water cooling has fans right? Water-cooling and Air-cooling almost work the exact same way, except watercooling uses water to move heat instead of heatpipes, then uses a radiator instead of a heat-sink to dissipate the heat, you still use fans.


----------



## Spawn300Z

atakp said:


> Another CaseLabs STH10 taken with my crappy cellphone camera




I love your case setup, cleanly done.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

_Found _a Kenwood VR 6050 in the parking garage today near-ish to the dumpster. Figured I'd bring it home to see what's wrong with it. To my amazment, nothing. So far. Cosmetically, it's in perfect shape. I'm going to pick up a coaxial cable this weekend to go from my uDAC to it, and then use the 6050 as my headphone amp. I know, i know, the M50s don't really need one, but hell, it was free.


----------



## Blisse

failuyr said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys, choose me a case for my next build. Gotta be minimalistic. The Bitfenix Prodigy looked good, but mini-ITX boards aren't going to work for me. I'm looking at anything good in the $150 mark, though I prefer something better for sound. The Fractal R4 looks promising, because I love the R3. I could also go crazy and get a Corsair 650D or 700D, and do water cooling, but I prefer the safety of fans.
> ...




I will need a graphics card sadly. And water coolers will brick your system if the water cooler breaks. Heatsinks don't break. 

Trying to decide if a Fractal R4 is worth it. I kind of want too much, I feel like. Quiet. Cool. Powerful. Portable. I'll be choosing components to fit those when I buy, but I want to focus on the case for now.

Are there any recommendations for fans? I have a couple of Scythe 1200RPM SlipStreams on my Fractal now. Don't know if there's anything better since I'll probably replace all the stocks. I hate reviews


----------



## Syan25

Quote: 





spawn300z said:


> I love your case setup, cleanly done.


 
  Looks like something The Dark Knight would be using...


----------



## ppastudio




----------



## drez

Wow that is incredible!  Well done.


----------



## Spawn300Z

Wow +1


----------



## MomijiTMO

Nice  

What's with the mods on the mobo?


----------



## boomslang06

Quote: 





ppastudio said:


> did you build the case? if not can you post a link when you bought it? thnx looks great btw


----------



## ppastudio

Different MB need different power requrement & heat sink method
  In order to load the MB into general audio equpiment chassis
  I have to made the music server's chassis by myself 
   
  This CAT used Intel ATOM+ Nvidia ION MB
  And coupled heat sinker with full aluminum chassis
  To reduce vibration effects
  I used 6mm aluminum board for bottom & 4mm for top
  Additional 16mm aluminum board to strengthen the structure of chassis
  Test result this CAT's temperature at 45 Celsius onfull speed(1080p video playing)
   
   

   

   

  This MB used Intel M600 cpu
  So I used different power supply & heat sink method


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Awesome.


----------



## NilsTentacles

New pic of headphone rig. T1 + Meier electronics.


----------



## MorbidToaster

God the T1 looks so much better than the HD800...


----------



## Austin Morrow

Wyred 4 Sound uDAC - Schiit Audio Valhalla - Whiplash Audio TWag V2 - Sennhesier HD650.


----------



## hotdun

j.pocalypse said:


> _Found _a Kenwood VR 6050 in the parking garage today near-ish to the dumpster. Figured I'd bring it home to see what's wrong with it. To my amazment, nothing. So far. Cosmetically, it's in perfect shape. I'm going to pick up a coaxial cable this weekend to go from my uDAC to it, and then use the 6050 as my headphone amp. I know, i know, the M50s don't really need one, but hell, it was free.


 
  A dumpster????  Are you serious?  That's pretty awesome man....nice....


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Wyred 4 Sound uDAC - Schiit Audio Valhalla - Whiplash Audio TWag V2 - Sennhesier HD650.


 
  Awesome setup, Austin!  Question though.  Does having a balanced cable change the sound at all?  I know cables can (arguably) differ in sound, but is it that different from using a normal TRS cable?


----------



## louis12345

Bad ass


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> God the T1 looks so much better than the HD800...


 
   
  I don't know, seeing them both in person, I think the HD800 looks better.  But different people will have different tastes in visual aesthetics.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I don't know, seeing them both in person, I think the HD800 looks better.  But different people will have different tastes in visual aesthetics.


 

 I'm with ya there.  It's just screams it's beauty in many ways. 

  (Photo is not mine.)


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> I'm with ya there.  It's just screams it's beauty in many ways.


 
  I cant believe you own a M9. I am jealous as hell, I would to use that camera just once in my life.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> I cant believe you own a M9. I am jealous as hell, I would to use that camera just once in my life.


 

 Aha, no.  My apologies, the photo is not mine as much as I'd like.  My brother does own an M9 (I only own the M8), but I'm hoping I can own one for myself in the future very soon.   Leica makes wonderful cameras and they are also very gorgeous.


----------



## rory88uk

My setup (Sorry about the camera phone pics):
 - Custom Built PC (Fractal Design Define R3 Mini)
 - AOC i2353 23" IPS LED Backlit LCD Displayj
  - Aego M 2.1 Speakers
  - Traktor S4
  - Midifighter Classic
  - Sennheiser HD280 Headphones
  - Sennheiser HD238 Headphones
  - Corsair Vengeance K60 Mechanical Keyboard
  - Panasonic 42" G30 Plasma TV
  - Philips Bluray player, Dell Vostro 1510 laptop, Xbox 360
   
   
   

   

   
   
   
   
  Inside my PC:
   
  Specs are:
  - Fractal Design Define R3 Mini Case
  - Antec Earthwatts 380W PSU
  - Intel i3 530 (Overclocked slightly from 2.9 to 3.3ghz) - Cooled by a Noctua NH-C12P
  - Crucial 16GB DDR3 RAM
  - Sapphire ATI Radeon 7750 Ultimate (Fanless) Graphics Card
  - Cooled by Noctua 2x Noctua 120mm and 1x Noctua 140mm (Controlled by an NXZT Sentry 2 Fan Controller, hidden behind the door)
  - Crucial M3 64GB SSD
  - Terratec Cinergy 2400i Dual Tuner Freeview PCI-e card
  - Hitachi 1TB 7200RPM Hard Drive inside a Scythe Quiet Box (I also have the AAM settings set for the hard drive to be quieter, yet it is still the loudest part of my PC even inside the Scythe box!)
  - Asus Xonar D1 Soundcard
  - 
 + WD 1TB External hard drive, media centre remote + IR sensor and xbox 360 controller wireless dongle
   
  My PC has very modest specs but it does everything I need and plays most games at medium/high settings at 1080p, yet it is quiet as a whisper and on average uses around 100w of electric!
   

   
   
  Headphones:


----------



## MorbidToaster

Traktor and a Midi Fighter. Good choices. 
   
  Also, I have the big boy version of that desk  Though I kind of bowed mine in the middle a bit...


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





rory88uk said:


> My setup (Sorry about the camera phone pics):
> - Custom Built PC (Fractal Design Define R3 Mini)
> - AOC i2353 23" IPS LED Backlit LCD Displayj
> - Aego M 2.1 Speakers
> ...


 
  I love the set up man, so clean! And that AOC monitor really adds such a nice tough to the desktop setup.


----------



## Paul Graham

Managed to dig my Cambridge Audio Azur 640A out of storage along with a few other goodies...
   

   

   
  Installed my new Hitachi LifeStudio Drive and software, Thats what you see on the left screen. 
  Well apart from Jules reviewing the fostex lol... 

   
   

   
   
  Above - Up on the shelf, My Beyerdynamic DT 531's which I seem to be using more and more these days
  as my main cans...
   
  And one last artzy shot trying to get it all in lol
   

   
  The only thing missing is my Cambridge Audio sirocco Sub.
  Even though Im only using a fraction of my C.A. gear Im so loving it over the Denon PMA250!
  Dont get me wrong the denon's a great old amp, But its very neutral and not much bass delivery, where
  the Azur640A is in a different league. 
  I havent listened to this amp in over four years and missed it, I just didnt realise HOW MUCH I missed it!
  It sounds absolutely sublime, Just wish I had more space to have at least my BR2's set up.
   
  Oh well, Have decided when we move Im investing in some B&W floorstanders and maybe a matching power amplifier for the 640A.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Depending on how much you were planing to invest in the power amp you might want to consider taking one for the team and trying the new 851A. I really want one but have other priorities right now.
   
  Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Oh well, Have decided when we move Im investing in some B&W floorstanders and maybe a matching power amplifier for the 640A.


----------



## Paul Graham

I do love the look of that amp. Especially the Balanced source inputs lol.
  WAY out of my budget for the minute though lol!!
  Maybe when we move if I have anything left from the furniture and appliance budget 
  I may wing it lol.
   
  Anyway, Im happy with what i have for now lol


----------



## Draygonn

Due to the summer heat the WA2 has been temporarily relocated to a room where it can get more use. The crack does enjoy having the 800s around, great combination.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Due to the summer heat the WA2 has been temporarily relocated to a room where it can get more use. The crack does enjoy having the 800s around, great combination.


 
   
  Awesome! I used to have that wallpaper lol.


----------



## firev1

Updated my room with a new shelf and got new headphones(SRH-840 instead of M50) in the pass couple of months. Sony BDP-S380 plays all my sacds and when I get a new monitor, blu-ray in my room as well.
   
  DAC and speakers are pretty much the same except for a addition of my NAD AV716 amplifier, which I use to mainly try out hard to drive headphones that I loan from locals from time to time.


----------



## DamageInc77

My current setup.
   
   

   
   
Die Kraftwerk: 
Intel i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz 
Nvidia GTX 590 @ 671mhz 
16GB Kingston T1 @ 1866mhz 
AsRock Z77 Extreme6 
Asus Xonar Essence ST 
Silverstone 1200w 
Kingston HyperX 120GB SSD 
Corsair 120GB GT SSD 
WD CB 2TB 
WD CB 320GBx2 in Raid 0 
LG Blu-ray Drive
Antec 920 H2O CPU Cooler. 

Peripherals: 
Mionix Naos 5000 
Qpad MK-85 
Steelseries QCK Heavy 

Screens: 
BenQ XL2420T 
Samsung Syncmaster P2470 
IBM L170p


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I really like all of it, but a machine with that much power and pizazz needs to have matching monitors.
   
  </$.02>
   
  Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> My current setup.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I really like all of it, but a machine with that much power and pizazz needs to have matching monitors.
> 
> </$.02>


 
  I know, but I see it as kind of a waste of wallet filler. I have 2 full HD monitors which are working great, and I got a small IBM monitor which I have for nostalgic reasons.
   
  Other than looks, I see no reason to spend 1500 dollars for 2 more BenQ monitors.


----------



## Destroysall

My apologies for the terrible quality, but this is my setup as of present.  It will indeed change.  I think I have finally settled on a new desk.  Plus I will have a new DSLR coming in, so that means picture quality will improve in the future.


----------



## aj-kun

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> My current setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i like your desk


----------



## lewisthemusician

Just finished clearing mine up, heading to uni soon but this is it (minus a bunch of stuff like my macbook, netbook, touchpad e.t.c)
   

   
*PC:*
Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4Ghz
8GB DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory
OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SSD Boot Drive + 1TB HD Samsung F3 + 500GB WD + 500GB Iomega External HD
ATI Radeon 6950 2GB GDDR5 
3x LG 22" LED 1080p
Logitech M510 Mouse and K800 Illuminated Keyboard
500GB Iomega External Hard Drive

*Macbook Unibody (Late 2008):*
2.4Ghz Core 2 Duo
4GB DDR3 Ram
500GB Hard Drive 7200rpm
nVidia 9400m
Apple Wireless Keyboard and Magic Mouse

*Audio Equipment:*
Focusrite Saffire 6 USB Soundcard/Preamp
KRK Rokit RP6
M-Audio Axiom 49 Key Midi Keyboard (2nd Gen)
Roland RH-300 Studio Headphones
Shure SM57
Samson G-Track


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> Just finished clearing mine up, heading to uni soon but this is it (minus a bunch of stuff like my macbook, netbook, touchpad e.t.c)


 
   
  Probably not the best subwoofer placement eh? I guess you really like to feel the low-end through your legs.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Probably not the best subwoofer placement eh? I guess you really like to feel the low-end through your legs.


 
  Feels amazing on the feet haha 
   
  Whats wrong with the placement? I feel all the bass


----------



## .Sup

draygonn said:


> Due to the summer heat the WA2 has been temporarily relocated to a room where it can get more use. The crack does enjoy having the 800s around, great combination.



Hello Draygonn what tubes do you have in your Crack? The RCA clear top I have are very bright which I don't like.


----------



## Draygonn

.sup said:


> Hello Draygonn what tubes do you have in your Crack? The RCA clear top I have are very bright which I don't like.




Tung Sol 5998 and JJ ECC 82. I just ordered an HD650, can't wait to hear it paired with the Crack.


----------



## oscar704

Quote: 





david mudkips said:


> Dust and cables.


 
  anyone know what dock this is? ive seen this everywhere and cant even get the name of it :/


----------



## Tilpo

lewisthemusician said:


> Feels amazing on the feet haha
> 
> Whats wrong with the placement? I feel all the bass




I'd find it annoying mainly for the reason that I wouldn't know where to keep my legs when sitting in front of my desk.
I have my stomach resting against the edge of the desk, and my feet sitting on the ground. That is impossible in your setup.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I'd find it annoying mainly for the reason that I wouldn't know where to keep my legs when sitting in front of my desk.
> I have my stomach resting against the edge of the desk, and my feet sitting on the ground. That is impossible in your setup.


 
  Well my feet are either by the side of the sub as there's space between the sub and the sides by the draws or I place my feet under my chair or use my sub as a foot rest.
   
  As for actually coming close to the desk, I'm not sure if it's the angle but my chair can go under the desk still and I can rest my stomach on the desk fairly easily. I thought it was more an issue with sound than personal preference for the positioning of the sub which was the problem but it appears that is the only position suitable for it. I'm getting a new desk soon in the house i'm moving to which will have more space so I can put the sub to the side


----------



## HesterDW

Taken a few hours before my 670 died.
   


   
  I also sold my PSU so now Im waiting for my new one. I got extremely bored thinking of things to do to my rig lol so I decided to tint my side panel window.


----------



## jaydome

subscribed


----------



## mmoraw

Hi,
   
  Inspired by few of you here I decided sort out my desk,
   
  Didn't cost me a lot of £/$/whatever, just some of my time 
   
  This is my mostly diy headphone rig, diy dac + diy headphone class A amp (both sounds fantastic imo)
   
  Amp is juicy enough to drive my speakers, when headphones (701) are not in use, 
  595 are plugged directly to the pc and used mainly for skype...
  Cheers


----------



## Paul Graham

Excuse the mess lol. 
   
  Thought Ild take a regular non tidied for shoot photo of my desk.
   
  New Audio Technica AT HA-20 Amp and New stands.
  I'll start work on the HeadboxII soon...


----------



## Tilpo

Nice Beatles poster. 

Even though I'm a huge Beatles fan I have no such things. I guess I should get a poster or something too.


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Taken a few hours before my 670 died.
> 
> 
> 
> *snip snip snip*


 
   
  OMG! woah! it died on you bad luck man! i would hate if mine went up in smoke, hope you have your rig up and running again soon.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





mmoraw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Inspired by few of you here I decided sort out my desk,
> 
> ...


 

 DIY DAC and Amp?  Talk about awesome!!  How do they sound and are they comparable to anything on the market right now?


----------



## edn4x4

Quote: 





oscar704 said:


> anyone know what dock this is? ive seen this everywhere and cant even get the name of it :/


 
  Apple iPod iPhone Universal Dock A1153


----------



## mtkversion




----------



## Pettnolf

Posted on another thread but might as well post here too since all my music I listen to is from my computer.
   
  New rig as of a couple of days ago;


----------



## oscar704

Quote: 





edn4x4 said:


> Apple iPod iPhone Universal Dock A1153


 
  Thanks for the information, im a newbie here so dont mind for stupid questions..


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> My PC Setup


 
  I ******* love the desk, the wood looks soooo nice!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





pettnolf said:


> Posted on another thread but might as well post here too since all my music I listen to is from my computer.
> 
> New rig as of a couple of days ago;


 






Im drooling.....


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> I ******* love the desk, the wood looks soooo nice!


 
  Thanks. I just cleaned my desk, so you can see even more of it!


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Thanks. I just cleaned my desk, so you can see even more of it!


 
  Love it! 
  Is that a Danger Den case???  Very nice!!!


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Love it!
> Is that a Danger Den case???  Very nice!!!


 
  Yeah, it's the Danger Den Torture Rack. I constantly tweak and tinker with my pc, so it's a lot easier with a testbench.
   
  Plus, It looks awesome and will easily impress people who don't know anything about computers.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Love it!
> Is that a Danger Den case???  Very nice!!!


 
  I wouldn't mind trading that desk for my ikea desk. Where did you get it, and how much was it?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Yeah, it's the Danger Den Torture Rack. I constantly tweak and tinker with my pc, so it's a lot easier with a testbench.
> 
> Plus, It looks awesome and will easily impress people who don't know anything about computers.


 
  Thought so! I have the WaterBox which I was using for a liquid cooled gaming rig I was building. Then we moved so its all in storage at the moment 
  I may Love my Mac & The rest of my apple gear but I still love a well built gaming rig too! 
   
  Hat off to ya


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Thought so! I have the WaterBox which I was using for a liquid cooled gaming rig I was building. Then we moved so its all in storage at the moment
> I may Love my Mac & The rest of my apple gear but I still love a well built gaming rig too!
> 
> Hat off to ya


 
   
  Thanks a lot. I would never buy a Mac though. It just seems insane if you are able to build a pc yourself.
   
  Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> I wouldn't mind trading that desk for my ikea desk. Where did you get it, and how much was it?


 
  I got it in ILVA. It's sorta like a high-end Ikea in Denmark. I had been wandering around for 2 hours without being able to find a desk that was large enough. I then got to the discount section where this desk was.
   
  I asked why it was in the discount section when it is solid oak and looks like something worth 5 thousand dollars. The guy then told me that one of the employees accidentally spilled a bit of hot candle wax on it. Because of this, they marked the price down from 4 thousand dollars to 800 bucks. I bought it on the spot. When I got home, I just took a spatula and scraped off all the wax.
   
  Looks brand new.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Thanks a lot. I would never buy a Mac though. It just seems insane if you are able to build a pc yourself.
> 
> I got it in ILVA. It's sorta like a high-end Ikea in Denmark. I had been wandering around for 2 hours without being able to find a desk that was large enough. I then got to the discount section where this desk was.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I mean 800 bucks still isn't cheap, it's far out of my students budget, but solid oak is worth it.
  And I definitely agree on building your own pc. I just built my first gaming rig. Just searching for the best parts, and putting these together was so much fun.
  It's also much cheaper than any mac.


----------



## Eaglecreek

Its been awhile since Ive posted anything, Im using this setup these days for my PC Audio.
   

   

   

   

   

   
   
  Been using the little Mirage OMD 5s for a couple of years now, their design really perform well in a nearfield setup.
  Im been using the Mitsu M-A01 mosfet amp for several years its 70 watts pretty much outclasses any of the bigger
  modern receivers Ive owned so far. Being part of a Compact separates system it fits in nicely in an office system.
  Running a tower pc I built tucked away in the corner as a server for my LAN.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I didn't know there was a Red press of Aja. Want. Mine is black and boring.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I didn't know there was a Red press of Aja. Want. Mine is black and boring.


 
   
  So is mine. But it still sounds incredible


----------



## Eaglecreek

Edited/ Deleted, Meant to reply to another post.


----------



## redrumy3




----------



## NuckinFutz

eaglecreek said:


> Its been awhile since Ive posted anything, Im using this setup these days for my PC Audio.
> 
> Im been using the Mitsu M-A01 mosfet amp for several years its 70 watts pretty much outclasses any of the bigger
> modern receivers Ive owned so far. Being part of a Compact separates system it fits in nicely in an office system.




Big thumbs up for the old school, me likey!


----------



## BARNSTORMER

Just mucking around with the new DSLR. This is my Little Dot MK IV SE.


----------



## DarknightDK

Nice pic of the tubes.


----------



## Snag1e

My modest dorm room setup.


----------



## tool462

Deschutes FTW.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> i took care of the cables and now my desk it tidy ! now if had a wall mount for the monitor i could put the quattro directly below it....


 
   
  Do the stands come with those speakers? I like them.


----------



## raybanner

hello to all.
   
  this is my first post here on head-fi. been following this awesome forum for ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  here is my workstation. question to you guys: is it worth upgrading from fiio e10 to the audioengine d1 for my audioengine a5+?
   
DSCF2119_DxO Kopie.jpg


----------



## Tilpo

raybanner said:


> hello to all.
> 
> this is my first post here on head-fi. been following this awesome forum for ages
> 
> ...




Nice picture!

I personally don't think that would be worth the upgrade. The A5+'s are active speakers, so you'd upgrade only for the DAC section and not even the amp.
In my experience the difference between DAC's is not worth upgrading over. Others may disagree, but these are my findings. 

In addition to that, the biggest difference you might hear when changing DAC's is an increased dynamic range (decreased noise floor). Which is not really all that important when driving speakers, since most of the noise will probably be lower than the ambient noise in any case.


I'd suggest getting a nice pair of headphones first, and then see about upgrading your source. 


Are you Dutch by the way? If so, you might want to check out this thread.
I could be mistaken, meaning you speak German instead of Dutch.


----------



## raybanner

german speaking here 
   
  i have a pair of headphones, the koss portrapro which i LOVE!


----------



## Tilpo

raybanner said:


> german speaking here
> 
> i have a pair of headphones, the koss portrapro which i LOVE!




Haha, well the Koss Portapro sure beats just about anything in terms of value, or so I've heard. 
Are you planning to buy something better any time soon (you are on this forum, after all)


Welcome to head-fi by the way. We're sorry for your wallet.


----------



## paullindqvist

My work desk 
   
*Source*
  Imac 27" playing Flac, Alac on Fidelia and Audirvana +
   
*DAC*
  Audinst HUD-MX1
   
*Speakers*
  Tannoy Reveal 601a
   
*Headphones *
  Sony MDR ZX700


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> Do the stands come with those speakers? I like them.


 
  no, i bought them from here - http://www.production-room.com/genelec/genelec-short-table-stand-8000-406/ .


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Since you do have active speakers, maybe you try out one of the versions of HRT's Music Streamer products. Higher quality DAC in there than either the E10 or the D1. More expensive does mean better right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





raybanner said:


> hello to all.


----------



## raybanner

i just connected the vdac+vpsu from my living room hifi setup to to my audioengine a5+ and wow, just wow. huge improvement over the fiio e10 of course. the audioengine a5+ are new not even burned in.
   
  i'm want to upgrade my fiio e10 fast. i love the e10, but the vdac with vpsu on the audioengine a5+ shows, there is much more!
   
  sorry for being OT here.
   
  i thought about the hrt music streamer 2. would this thing make me happy compared to the vdac+vpsu?


----------



## Marleybob217

Here is my DIY desk, built from indonesian hardwood floorboards!
   

   
  The drawers drawn out completely, these were hard to make though...
   

   
  Dimensions: Width: 85 cm Length: 180 cm 
   
  No cable management yet so sorry for that.


----------



## MattTCG

Quote: 





paullindqvist said:


> My work desk
> 
> *Source*
> Imac 27" playing Flac, Alac on Fidelia and Audirvana +
> ...


 
   
  Looks like you've setup your station for listening in your shower!!


----------



## paullindqvist

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Looks like you've setup your station for listening in your shower!!


 
 Im sorry but that went over my head im afraid..lol
   
  You referring to my bare walls ?


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Here is my DIY desk, built from indonesian hardwood floorboards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  really nice desk you have there


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> really nice desk you have there


 
  Thanks! you're the first one apart from my girlfriend to review it, and comment on it!
  I might want to use some sort of finish for the drawers to make them look a bit more washed out, a bit more white-ish.


----------



## MattTCG

@marleybob217..
   
  I really like your custom desk also. If I might make a comment...I think that it would look even nicer without the metal outer edge. You could router off a smooth edge around the outside and have a flush surface that looked and felt like one piece. Just a thought. Nice job though!!


----------



## Tilpo

matttcg said:


> @marleybob217..
> 
> I really like your custom desk also. If I might make a comment...I think that it would look even nicer without the metal outer edge. You could router off a smooth edge around the outside and have a flush surface that looked and felt like one piece. Just a thought. Nice job though!!




I disagree.

I personally really like the look of that edge.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> I disagree.
> I personally really like the look of that edge.


 
  First off, thanks so much for reviewing my desk, it feels awesome!
  But the metal strip is there to hide the click system of the floorboards. Since it is hard wood I would never be able to saw off the edges of the boards.
   
  I also wanted it to look kinda robust, and the floorboards have a depth of 16mm so this is pretty thin. So I used the metal strip to hide the click system and to make it look more robust.


----------



## MorbidToaster

He's referring to the tile (that's what it looks like anyway) walls. 
   
  I wish I could have a listening station in the shower...
   
  Quote: 





paullindqvist said:


> Im sorry but that went over my head im afraid..lol
> 
> You referring to my bare walls ?


----------



## paullindqvist

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> He's referring to the tile (that's what it looks like anyway) walls.
> 
> I wish I could have a listening station in the shower...


 
  Ah gotcha! Well that's just plain wallpaper


----------



## paullindqvist

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Here is my DIY desk, built from indonesian hardwood floorboards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice, i like the metal frame.


----------



## raybanner

Update to my Audioengine A5+, DIY Stone-Stands. The bass is way better now.
   
  setup: http://f.cl.ly/items/3N232S2k0f2g2n1O0p1y/32.jpg
   
  process: http://f.cl.ly/items/011h0l2E231S3h3x1x2W/IMG_1048.JPG
   
  p.s. the image upload tool does not seem to work here.
   
  Cheers from Germany


----------



## Tilpo

raybanner said:


> Update to my Audioengine A5+, DIY Stone-Stands. The bass is way better now.
> 
> setup: http://f.cl.ly/items/3N232S2k0f2g2n1O0p1y/32.jpg
> 
> ...




Concrete with cotton wrapped around it?
I like it!


Though that wouldn't work with my desk, it being glass and no very good at handling large weights.


----------



## raybanner

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Concrete with cotton wrapped around it?
> I like it!
> Though that wouldn't work with my desk, it being glass and no very good at handling large weights.


 
  i should post that. its actually the audioengines package bag


----------



## Marleybob217

Some more 'engaging' photos of my DIY desk, also I added 2 nails to every drawer, hot stuff!


----------



## .Sup

raybanner said:


> Update to my Audioengine A5+, DIY Stone-Stands. The bass is way better now.
> 
> setup: http://f.cl.ly/items/3N232S2k0f2g2n1O0p1y/32.jpg
> 
> ...



madness in a very positive way!


----------



## Blisse

That's a really creative solution raybanner. Also, they look awesome :O

That table's also looks so amazing. Building it yourself must be so satisfying ^^ 
The only problem is that I forsee some bad injuries if the metal rails aren't flush with the floor board, though I'm sure you accounted for that.


----------



## Snag1e

Mio!!!


----------



## kid vic

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Some more 'engaging' photos of my DIY desk, also I added 2 nails to every drawer, hot stuff!


 
  I too really like your desk. Those are MR8's right? I have MR5's AUDIO ORGASM! Haha, what soundcard/DAC do you use for them? Do you have a seperate system for them from your headphone setup? I'm looking into a simple system to switch between my MR5's and my headphones.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





kid vic said:


> I too really like your desk. Those are MR8's right? I have MR5's AUDIO ORGASM! Haha, what soundcard/DAC do you use for them? Do you have a seperate system for them from your headphone setup? I'm looking into a simple system to switch between my MR5's and my headphones.


 
  Thanks!
  Yeah those are mr8's mark 2! And on the left side on the desk I have the fiio e9 and e7 
   
  I use the line out of the e9 to connect to the monitors, and I can just plugin my headphones and all sound is directed to the headphones. So this works perfect.
   
  The only problem is that the e7 disables volume control, so I bought the nano patch+ for volume control.


----------



## Tilpo

snag1e said:


> Mio!!!




Who?


A proper fan makes his own content, by the way. Like my excellently drawn impression of Mio.


----------



## Blisse

tilpo said:


> snag1e said:
> 
> 
> > Mio!!!
> ...




I did make my own content! I paused the video in 1080p until I found a good shot, then printscreen'd it and cropped! ^^

I know there's at least 2 other Mio's around here on Head-fi


----------



## kid vic

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah those are mr8's mark 2! And on the left side on the desk I have the fiio e9 and e7
> 
> I use the line out of the e9 to connect to the monitors, and I can just plugin my headphones and all sound is directed to the headphones. So this works perfect.
> ...


 
  Nice, I'm getting a Focusrite Saffire soon and running my MR5's through the balanced TRS output.


----------



## monkeygod

Just finished a rebuild of my rig, combining the digital and analog sources in one place. last piece of the puzzle was the new speakers which i will now proceed to burn in for the recommended 500 hrs *gleep*
   
  to clarify - this system is just for audio, i sit on the opposite side of the U-shaped table at a newer silent pc setup 
   

   

   
   Component List :

   
  Macbook Pro (2008)
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook_pro/specs/macbook-pro-core-2-duo-2.5-15-early-2008-penryn-specs.html
   
  OWC Electra 3G SSD (240 GB) running Mac OS 10.8/Win 8 RC
http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/internal_storage/SSD/Mercury_Electra_3G_Solid_State
   
  OWC Drive Enclosure w/ Sony DVD Drive
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/MRSFW8U2/
   
  Onnto DataTale 2 Bay DAS
http://www.onnto.com.tw/product.asp?sys_sysno=19
   
  Lavry DA11 DAC
http://www.lavryengineering.com/products/hi-fi/da11.html
   
  Clearaudio Concept Turntable
http://www.clearaudio.de/_en/lw_Concept.php
   
  Furutech GT40 Phono Stage w/ custom Musiclink PSU
http://www.adl-av.com/products/usbdac/gt40/
   
  Emotiva ERC-2 CD Player
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/sources/products/erc2
   
  Ayre AX-7e Integrated Amp
http://www.ayre.com/ax7e.htm
   
  Aurum Altan VIII Speakers
http://www.aurumspeakers.com/75-AURUM-Speakers/96-AURUM-ALTAN-VIII/141,AURUM-ALTAN-VIII.html
   
  Isotek Sigma Power Conditioner
http://www.isoteksystems.com/cgi-bin/products.pl?id=19
   
  Cables :
  Power - Furutech G-320Ag-18A
  Digital IC - Wireworld Supernova 6 (optical from MBP => DAC)
  Balanced IC - Music With Sound (Custom)
  Loudspeaker - Supra Ply 3.4/S


----------



## paullindqvist

Looks a bit messy but some very nice gear indeed!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I would swap the digital stuff location for the turntable location and just use the remote app on an iDevice. Seems a bit dangerous loading LPs from where it is now.


----------



## monkeygod

@J.Pocalypse - yeah i agree the Turntable placement is less than ideal, but I don't think its actually 'dangerous' to load from that position, just a bit awkward.
  Can't justify moving the digital down as I also use it as a ripping station slowly (re) converting about 2500 CDs to Lossless files so it can't just operate with the lid down.
  Plus the stability of the dedicated rack (granite and damped aluminium) makes a difference over placing the turntable on the desk.


----------



## Solitary1

Thanks!


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> no, i bought them from here - http://www.production-room.com/genelec/genelec-short-table-stand-8000-406/ .


 
  Thanks!


----------



## mtkversion

Decided to do some redecorating ...


----------



## Blisse

ummm... just how much re-decorating did you do?!?!?! O__O

-drools-

Just... wow... that's like my end goal... You're really lucky. Really really lucky. Congrats~! ^^


----------



## Deathdeisel

Good lord....Only live like that in my dreams.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

mtkversion said:


> Decided to do some redecorating ...




Woooooooooooow.... Jaw-droppingly awesome.


----------



## mtkversion

LOL .. that's actually Hans Zimmer's workstation.
   
  Pretty incredible design and ambiance when he's scoring movies.


----------



## paullindqvist

Would be nice to see it without the HDR and tonal effect....


----------



## .Sup

paullindqvist said:


> Would be nice to see it without the HDR and tonal effect....



I actually like this effect. Do you know to achieve it? I would like to replicate it with my room.


----------



## Bill1202

I agree.  Less HDR and real lighting?


----------



## paullindqvist

Quote: 





.sup said:


> I actually like this effect. Do you know to achieve it? I would like to replicate it with my room.


 
  There are plenty of HDR/Tonal mapping plugins to try. Now granted the shown HDR here is done quite well, multiple raw exposures will help a lot in keeping details through out the DR.


----------



## Syan25

Well - I thought that was Ziimmer's workstation...jeez...


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





mtkversion said:


> Decided to do some redecorating ...


 
   
  my heaven on earth..


----------



## Xandr

My current desk


----------



## slidesear

Quote: 





matsudaman said:


> love how people get rid of every possible piece of clutter in their pictures...looks like a hospital lol.  Can we get some real pictures that aren't so staged and unrealistic?  Do you people not use paper or pencils or paper clips or have own anything other than your computer and speakers?  It's ok if you have a little speaker wire showing.  Mostly referring to OSD slidesear.


 
   
  As of my last pics I added a phone dock, headphones, and Bucky Cubes. Yeah, I do have some OCD at times, my wife laughs at me. I do tend to keep my stapler, tape, pens/pencils, cables/wires, and notepads in my cabinet...
   
   
  Updated:


----------



## paullindqvist

Quote: 





xandr said:


> My current desk


 
  A3x or A5x ?


----------



## Xandr

paullindqvist said:


> A3x or A5x ?




A5x


----------



## Jason36

Thought I would post a couple of pictures of my very basic Netbook System. This is my main listening rig and consists of an Asus Netbook running Spotify and JRiver MC17 - Nuforce uDac2 - Grado SR80i (with Bocote Cups and modded drivers) and Beyerdynamic T70p.
   
  The uDac2 is about to be changed to an Arcam rPac....hopefully early next week.
   
  The Grado's are about to be completely modded including Magnum Drivers, 24AWG Copper Cable with 3.5mm Viablue Jack and Splitter, Leather Headband from Headphone Lounge and Aluminium Gimbals from MCA.
   
  So here it is:
   
   
   
   

   

   
  And just the headphones on there own:


----------



## 3X0

Spoiler: Old








  2500K -> 2700K
  GTX 590 / HD 6990 -> GTX 670
  FT03 mATX -> SG08 mITX


----------



## J.Pocalypse

That is so rad! Stuff does look a bit cramped. Is air flow in there a problem at all?


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> *snip*
> 
> *snip*


 
   
  Woah! very nice setup, who knew you could get such a system is so small of box, very impressive!


----------



## 3X0

Thanks. Airflow is pretty good -- the GPU pulls in air from its own side ventilation, and the CPU gets a fresh supply from above. The hot air is passively expelled out the other side of the case.

GPU load temps stay below 70'C and CPU load temps below 75'C (4.4GHz @ 1.27v). More important than temperatures for me was noise, so I'm probably going to switch out the Noctua fans for Thermalright TY-140s for the PWM control via the motherboard.

Basically I wanted to make a case for "big" power with HTPC size/acoustics. The real star was the new Asus cooler -- DirectCU II v2 is amazing.


----------



## daigo

Surprised that that Noctua cooler fit in the FT03.  I really wanted to try a mITX build and looked long and hard at that FT03 option since it looked unique and would help with my space issues.  In the end, I just went with a standard ATX build with a Corsair 550D when I put together a new computer a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tranv117

Here's my modest set-up
   
  27 Inch iMac, Mackie MR5 MKII, Sony 7506 Headphones with EMU 0204 USB DAC.


----------



## hcabrita

Hey nice setup!!!!
   
  What lamp is that? it looks great.
   
  regards.


----------



## tranv117

It's the concept Z-Bar


----------



## J.Pocalypse

It's way too warm on the west side of the apartment, so I've decided to do a bit of light listening on the patio. Much more comfortable
  .


----------



## Redrider469

New Desk, new keyboard (Logitech K360) , and new monitor (Asus PA238Q) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  First one here shows the mood lighting


----------



## CoryGillmore

This is my Digital Storm custom gaming rig I got about a year and a half ago. Still maxes any game I throw at it and I expect it to for a couple more years.
   
   Intel Core i7 2600k, Liquid cooled
  8GB of RAM clocked at 2000Mhz
  2 Nvidia GTX 560 Ti in SLI
  Creative X-Fi Fatality Titanium Professional sound card (I just yesterday realized that this card drives my 250 Ohm DT880 better than anything else I own)
  Around 10TB in storage spread across a few HDDs
   
  Just yesterday this thing became my home headphone rig as well. I had no idea that my soundcard could drive my headphones and sound so great while doing it.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Digital Storm, FTW! 
   
  I'd still love to get one of their xm15 Level 2 laptops.. I'm not a huge gamer, but I'd really like something that could easily max out the few games I have with killer FPS.


----------



## raybanner

Replaced the A5+ actives with passive KEFs


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Replaced the A5+ actives with passive KEFs


 
  Very Nice! I've always preferred passives over actives and those look very nice. BTW, what chair is that?


----------



## raybanner

Thanks.
   
  Chair: *Vitra Headline*


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Replaced the A5+ actives with passive KEFs


 
  Cool! What's powering them?


----------



## raybanner

NAD C315 through V-DAC + V-PSU


----------



## Ijoy




----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Replaced the A5+ actives with passive KEFs


 

  Put 'em on stands!


----------



## pdiddypdler

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Replaced the A5+ actives with passive KEFs


 
  What model are they? Look great!


----------



## raybanner

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> What model are they? Look great!


 
   
  KEF R300


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> KEF R300


 
   
  Are they really good? I am planning to use R500s for stereo when I build my HT system. The rest will be Q series effect and center/ sub.


----------



## raybanner

Best Speakers I've heard yet. They are really really good!
  Have a listen


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Best Speakers I've heard yet. They are really really good!
> Have a listen


 
   
  Will surely do that before I buy mine.


----------



## Coop

My current computer rig:
  Samsung NP900X3C (& Logitech m555b mouse)
  iBasso D2+
  Audio Technica ES10
   
  Looking for a DAC/Amp upgrade though, I think there might be something wrong with the iBassos' USB...


----------



## J-Fly

My PC setup is a modest home studio.


----------



## pdiddypdler

Please use this button to upload photos...


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> Please use this button to upload photos...


 
  +1


----------



## HesterDW

Now just waiting on my HL2 and BF2 posters to complete the 'cave'.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> KEF R300


 
  They look gorgeous! Where does one get 'em in the States?
   
  EDIT: Nevermind that. Just discovered KEF Direct!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Now just waiting on my HL2 and BF2 posters to complete the 'cave'.


 
  Really nice layout. You may want to do a bit of toe-in, on those speakers a bit. Unless of course, you do your listening from further away, in which case, I'd get taller stands.


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





ijoy said:


>


 
   
   
   
  What size monitors?  I am thinking strongly about buying a 30" to flank with two 1600x1200's I have to make a seamless 4960x1600 setup. Is this what you have going on over there?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Really nice layout. You may want to do a bit of toe-in, on those speakers a bit. Unless of course, you do your listening from further away, in which case, I'd get taller stands.


 
  The A5's are really finicky about placement. Even though they're marketed as nearfield speakers, I personally think they suck up close. So I have them placed as far as I possibly can. I agree, I do need taller stands.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





otherlives said:


> What size monitors?  I am thinking strongly about buying a 30" to flank with two 1600x1200's I have to make a seamless 4960x1600 setup. Is this what you have going on over there?


 
   
  That is a 30" Dell 3007WFP-HC.  Not sure which side monitors they are.
   
  Here is my 30" next to a 23" cheap/crappy 1080p (I just use it for monitoring temps and Foobar pretty much)


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> That is a 30" Dell 3007WFP-HC.  Not sure which side monitors they are.
> 
> Here is my 30" next to a 23" cheap/crappy 1080p (I just use it for monitoring temps and Foobar pretty much)


 
   
  Is the 23" a Acer X233h? Looks quite a lot like mine. I'm not into graphic arts or anything, so I can't really justify buying a nicer one to replace it, to the wife.


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> That is a 30" Dell 3007WFP-HC.  Not sure which side monitors they are.
> 
> Here is my 30" next to a 23" cheap/crappy 1080p (I just use it for monitoring temps and Foobar pretty much)


 
   
   
  How is it holding up?  If you wait around for the right sale, you can find them on ebay occasionally for a good price (used obviously).


----------



## nighteyeswolf

Hey guys figured I'd chime in. Please forgive the poor lighting and cell camera.


 In the pic is: Ipad 3, galaxy tab 10.1, corsair sp2500 speakers, fiio e9 amp, sennheiser hd598, 24" asus PA248Q, Logitech K800 wireless illuminated keyboard, Logitech performance MX wireless mouse, roccat Taito mousepad, fatboy PS3 40gb


 Tower Specs:

 i5-2500k cpu overclocked to 4ghz,
 16gb ddr3 corsair vengeance memory,
 120gb corsair forceGT ssd,
 2tb data hdd,
 MSI gtx560ti gpu,
 corsair 600t tower case,
 corsair h100 water cooling kit,
 thermaltake 750watt power-supply.


----------



## calipilot227

Nice setup for a first post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  And the obligatory "Welcome to Head-fi and sorry about your wallet!"


----------



## nighteyeswolf

why thank ya :3  ya this didn't come cheap by any stretch of the imagination haha.  between the electronics, all those figurines added up QUICKLY over the years.  I am finally happy though with how things are set up (for now of course haha) when you can sit at your desk and look around, listen to your favorite tunes, play your favorite games, or just veg out on the web and feel that sense of pride even if nobody else sees it..its priceless.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Is the 23" a Acer X233h? Looks quite a lot like mine. I'm not into graphic arts or anything, so I can't really justify buying a nicer one to replace it, to the wife.


 
   
   I don't even remember honestly, I was at MicroCenter one day and it was $88 (a couple years ago at least) so I just grabbed it.  I wouldn't complain about it's color reproduction and viewing angle, etc if I didn't have it next to a still (after all these years) amazing IPS panel.
   
  Quote:


otherlives said:


> How is it holding up?  If you wait around for the right sale, you can find them on ebay occasionally for a good price (used obviously).


 
   
  Still sexy, this one I got probably 5 or 6 years ago on CraigsList for $500, at the time they were $1400- 1700 and no used ones about.  I thought it was a scam but emailed anyway, dude was literally moving that day across country and had no room in his last car trip lol.  I was going to flip it for some easy cash, until I hooked it up.
   
  Once you go 2560 x 1600, you never go back.  Very easy to make my console gamer friends cry a little inside when I explain resolution to them and load up HDR + config tweaked Battlefield 3 in all it's glory


----------



## cheuh

Quote: 





nighteyeswolf said:


> Hey guys figured I'd chime in. Please forgive the poor lighting and cell camera.
> 
> 
> In the pic is: Ipad 3, galaxy tab 10.1, corsair sp2500 speakers, fiio e9 amp, sennheiser hd598, 24" asus PA248Q, Logitech K800 wireless illuminated keyboard, Logitech performance MX wireless mouse, roccat Taito mousepad, fatboy PS3 40gb
> ...


 
   
  Nice rig... how is Windows 8?


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





cheuh said:


> Nice rig... how is Windows 8?


 
  X2. I tried the Dev Preview ith my desktop and plain hated it. Is the consumer preview (or RC if you got that  better/good on a desktop? I probably won't be getting it on my desktop anyhow but still curious.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's _really_ terrible.
   
  Also, Logitech Illuminated Keyboard _for the win. _
   
  Quote: 





cheuh said:


> Nice rig... how is Windows 8?


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> It's _really_ terrible.
> 
> Also, Logitech Illuminated Keyboard _for the win. _


 
  I can't tell if that's sarcasm or not...


----------



## chewy4

Windows 8 is an OS designed for tablets, not desktops. I really don't have my hopes up.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Exactly. The desktop version is awful.
   
  Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> Windows 8 is an OS designed for tablets, not desktops. I really don't have my hopes up.


----------



## HesterDW

I have it on my netbook, got it for free as a student. IMO if you have Windows 7 already wait for Windows 9. I have start8 installed so I don't have to deal with Metro.


----------



## nighteyeswolf

actually after putting on classic shell, I can now get used to the changes more gradually since I have my fallback to the desktop and actual start menu to use most of the time, then go putz around in the 'metro' interface.  There is some getting used to the...experience, but otherwise I am liking it so far, and hell, I bought the technet subscription so I can test set up a test environment, may as well give windows 8 a good go.  I have backup image of my win7 install so if push really came to shove I can revert.
   
  Don't let the 'metro' interface turn you off until you have given it a nice long go of it, like a week or two and force yourself to use it, I think most would be pleasantly surprised...imho.  I was in the original camp of "omg that interface looks wretched, no way in hell I'll be using that anytime soon"  well I gave in and now (pending some new drivers come out for my titanium HD) I can put that issue to rest. 
   
  Classic shell (FREE of cost, and free of malware/spyware etc) will allow you to ease into it while you get used to it at your own pace.  Will I eventually move completely over to the metro start for good?  can't see that happening until there are more apps that are made for it.  otherwise, the desktop is my go to UI. 
   
  Seriously, don't just briefly glance at screenshots or videos, or even a few minutes on the preview.  Actually use it for an extended period of time. 
   
  I'm no fan boy believe me.  Microsoft really needs to focus on NOT alienating its userbase.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





nighteyeswolf said:


> actually after putting on classic shell, I can now get used to the changes more gradually since I have my fallback to the desktop and actual start menu to use most of the time, then go putz around in the 'metro' interface.  There is some getting used to the...experience, but otherwise I am liking it so far, and hell, I bought the technet subscription so I can test set up a test environment, may as well give windows 8 a good go.  I have backup image of my win7 install so if push really came to shove I can revert.
> 
> Don't let the 'metro' interface turn you off until you have given it a nice long go of it, like a week or two and force yourself to use it, I think most would be pleasantly surprised...imho.  I was in the original camp of "omg that interface looks wretched, no way in hell I'll be using that anytime soon"  well I gave in and now (pending some new drivers come out for my titanium HD) I can put that issue to rest.
> 
> ...


 

 Precisely.

 I've always been interested in Windows 8 purely from a performance perspective, as its kernel is very noticeably improved, but any people seem unable or unwilling to look past the presented UI.

 While I respect people who enjoy Modern UI, I personally will leave it almost entirely disabled, and I say almost because a few Explorer features require partial Modern UI presence on the background. Modern UI doesn't bring anything new or useful for my workflow, but the core refinements are very much desirable up to the point an upgrade from Windows 7 SP1 to Windows 8 is recommended.

 All in all, the worst case scenario I've seen is that Windows 8 performs like Windows 7, but on most apps it's higher performing.

 Users that have purchased computers with Windows 7 preinstalled between July 2nd 2012 and January 31th 2013 are eligible for a Windows 8 Pro upgrade for $15 (NA), €15 (EU) or £15 (UK). Users that have a Windows XP/Vista/7 license are eligible for a Windows 8 Pro upgrade for $40 (NA), €40 (EU) or £40 (UK).

 Windows 8 becomes available to the public at October 26th, both Retail, System Builder and Upgrade versions. Upgrade offers for preexisting clients is available here: http://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/


----------



## chewy4

Well my performance is bottlenecked by my HDD more than anything right now, Win7 doesn't really seem to get in the way. I haven't looked much at the different UI's but I'll have to check them out.
   
  I'm not saying it's definitely going to be bad I just don't have my hopes up. I doubt I'm going to upgrade.


----------



## Roller

From a performance perspective, it's the opposite of bad. RTM is available since August 15th, and everything is smoother and more agile than on Windows 7. HDDs are especially better put to use, which is one of the most unexpected things, in part related to a far smarter cache management system.
   
  There is only one stock UI that along DP, CP and RP has been "fused" with the OS up to the point where registry entries that could easily be tweaked to restore much of Windows Vista/7 UI features have been entirely removed. Luckily there are already enough (free) 3rd party products to fix that.
 Windows 8 UI has its userbase on two opposite sides, the people who accept and embrace the new OS (I've known people that have become quite efficient at using Modern UI) and people who find forced changes to habits that date many years isn't the way to go and having said changes as optional would work best. The two prime examples of forced changes are the stock boot to Modern UI that relegates Explorer to a pseudo app state and the removal of the start menu.

 Basically it's like this, Windows 8 is a logical upgrade from a performance standpoint, and for long time Windows users Modern UI does "get in the way" simply because it goes against many old habits that are very well rooted. Considering Microsoft is doing a platform unification move both now and on the coming years, there will be further usability issues on future OSes. But again, as long as I'm able to restore core mechanics from previous OSes, I'm set


----------



## tool462

Being pretty up to date in the PC tech industry (used to write hardware reviews, current job doesn't leave time for that but I still keep up) there are two views on Windows 8 from people I know:
   
  1) They hate it, but have never used it, or only for a few minutes
  2) They like the improvements it brings, and have used it extensively


----------



## drez

Metro is just stupid and backwards for PC, the end, this is getting far off topic, needs to move to another thread.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





drez said:


> Metro is just stupid and backwards for PC, the end, this is getting far off topic, needs to move to another thread.


 
  Done.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/631736/windows-8


----------



## kid vic

There be my setup; the cheap headphone amp I ordered on ebay hasn't showed up yet though


----------



## jisu

Hi guys, it's been 3 years since I last posted here and thought it was time.

 Before (2009):

   
  Now:


----------



## tool462

Were the old speakers M-Audio?  If so, what are the new ones and how do they compare?  I recognize them, just don't know what they are exactly.


----------



## jisu

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Were the old speakers M-Audio?  If so, what are the new ones and how do they compare?  I recognize them, just don't know what they are exactly.


 

 Nope. Aktimate Mini's.


----------



## Draygonn

Got Rocksmith on Steam and ordered the guitar cable on Amazon. I never got into Guitar Hero because of the plastic guitar. Looking forward to seeing what Rocksmith has to offer.


----------



## JojoDanker19

Heres my setup
   
  DIY speaker stands and Headphone "stand"


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
  Good use of available space. I like the idea.


----------



## iammbox

my current


----------



## anoxy

i like


----------



## snapple10

clean and organized
  like it too!


----------



## 28980




----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





iammbox said:


> my current


 
   
   
  Clean setup.
   
   
  Is that gap by choice or the limitation of the arms of the stand.


----------



## iammbox

Quote: 





otherlives said:


> Clean setup.
> 
> 
> Is that gap by choice or the limitation of the arms of the stand.


 
  by choice. if i put them side by side without a gap, the monitors are just too close to my face. i just prefer it furthest away from me. also i double the stand in the middle to sometimes hold my leather bracelets lol


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





iammbox said:


> my current


 
   
  Nice looking setup. Are the speaker stands sturdy enough to prevent unwanted vibrations?


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> Spoiler: Old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Upgraded fans (probably the best 140mm fans for air-cooling period):
   

   
   
  Cable management still sucks (curse of the Sugo):
   

  4.4GHz/1.27v 2700K "upgraded" to 4.3GHz/1.2v 3770K.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> Upgraded fans (probably the best 140mm fans for air-cooling period):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What temps do you get under load?


----------



## Destroysall

My desk is in the living room area currently. New furniture is coming into the living room this month and immense renovations to it will take place soon after. Thus, this will be the last of this setup as it stands today and the desk itself will also be replaced. Apologies for quality of photo.

   
  Destroysall.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





roller said:


> What temps do you get under load?


 
   
  Temps on 3770K are almost irrelevent as a comparison due to the shoddy TIM Intel used between the die and IHS.  Two chips on the same cooling might be 30C different under load.
   
   
  Easy enough to cut the IHS off with a razor though


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Temps on 3770K are almost irrelevent as a comparison due to the shoddy TIM Intel used between the die and IHS.  Two chips on the same cooling might be 30C different under load.
> 
> 
> Easy enough to cut the IHS off with a razor though


 
   
  Indeed. After all, it's not like Intel has any need to use substandard TIMs. I'm still quite satisfied with Sandy Bridge performance, so I'm going to hold off upgrading at least a couple of generations, unless Haswell is mindblowing, something that's likely not going to happen due to artificial performance limits, similar to what happened on Ivy Bridge due to the lack of competition from AMD after the whole Bulldozer debocle.

 In any case, I always feel a certain discomfort when seeing high performance parts on such small form factor cases, it's unnatural!


----------



## iammbox

Quote: 





roller said:


> Nice looking setup. Are the speaker stands sturdy enough to prevent unwanted vibrations?


 
  surprisingly they are. i also put a thin strip of foam on them to help reduce any vibrations


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





roller said:


> What temps do you get under load?


 
   
  85'C during IBT/P95 small-FFT, 65'C during typical loads. The NH-C12P mostly only struggles with the high-end of the thermal loads like the stress tests, as during general productivity loads it hovers under 60'C and during gaming it stays below 65'C.
   
  The 2700K operated at 90'C+ during IBT load. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But that was probably partly due to the NF-P14 + LNA -- I just don't get the point of using fixed-RPM fans for heatsinks especially when they are jet engines at full RPM. I remember the same underwhelming disappointment with the NH-D14 -- just buy the Silver Arrow instead.
  Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Temps on 3770K are almost irrelevent as a comparison due to the shoddy TIM Intel used between the die and IHS.  Two chips on the same cooling might be 30C different under load.
> 
> 
> Easy enough to cut the IHS off with a razor though


 
  Part of it is also due to the gap between the surface of the die and the bottom of the IHS, which suffers from manufacturing variance. AFAIK, the TIM they use isn't terrible -- much of the benefit from "de-lidding" is realized by scraping off the glue securing the IHS to give the IHS bottom less clearance from the die.
  Quote: 





roller said:


> In any case, I always feel a certain discomfort when seeing high performance parts on such small form factor cases, it's unnatural!


 
  It was mostly a cheap "side-grade" to stay true to low power consumption. You can get even smaller and higher-performance with a SG05 that can hold a 3770K + GTX 680 + H80, but that would be too loud for me.
   
  Going forward, I don't think anyone needs more than the micro-ATX format. 2 PCI-E + 1-2 PCI should be more than enough with so much functionality being moved to the motherboards and CPU.


----------



## raybanner

an update..... again


----------



## .Sup

sexy ray


----------



## MorbidToaster

God I love the way those woofers look.


----------



## .Sup

morbidtoaster said:


> God I love the way those woofers look.



you have money, get a pair


----------



## joehalo

How do you like your pioneer speakers? I just ordered myself a pair.


----------



## Blisse

morbidtoaster said:


> God I love the way those woofers look.




I actually drooled ... 

.__. I want


----------



## MorbidToaster

.sup said:


> you have money, get a pair




R300s are expensive...I'd honestly rather invest a bit more and just get Zus...Still a sexy woofer.


----------



## longbowbbs

MT, take a look at these:

http://www.teresonic.com/magus/


----------



## jmsilva22

Crappy cellphone pics are crappy...but here we go


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Crappy cellphone pics are crappy...but here we go


 
  How's the Maschine? I'm stuck between it or an MPC. I think an MPC would work a lot better for sampling...


----------



## glunteer

My simple setup...


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> My simple setup...
> 
> Accepted suggestions to improve


 
   
  Get a mechanical keyboard. One of the biggest improvements to any pc setups.


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> More monitors. *The* biggest improvement to any pc setup.


 
   
   
  Fixed.


----------



## calipilot227

glunteer said:


> My simple setup...




Move the speakers onto your desk. Having them down by your feet isn't exactly optimal.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Get a mechanical keyboard. One of the biggest improvements to any pc setups.


 
   
   
  I got to see some ... but thought too expensive, has some you recommend?
  Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Move the speakers onto your desk. Having them down by your feet isn't exactly optimal.


 
   
  ok ! thx


----------



## MaDOS

Although I don't know if it is useful for you (it looks like they only ship to north america) Coolermaster Quickfires with MX Black switches are $40 off at their store with the coupon "400kmlc" (ends Friday). Comes out to around $50 shipped. Roommate has the tenkeyless with brown switches and it seems pretty well made.

I need to find my camera and get a picture (maybe, I guess mine is not much of a "computer rig" but just a laptop connected to a monitor :rolleyes: )


----------



## Destroysall

I use an Apple keyboard, but I saw some mechanical keyboards at my local Fry's Electronics, which gave me a small interest in getting one.


----------



## Roller

http://www.head-fi.org/t/484377/keyboard-fi


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> How's the Maschine? I'm stuck between it or an MPC. I think an MPC would work a lot better for sampling...


 
  I've used both, and I think it comes down to which workflow you like best. They are both monsters. To be honest I had no issues sampling with Maschine and now with 1.8 we got time-stretching on the fly plus many other goodies. =)
   
  If I had an MPC again, it would be the white 2500 Limited UK Edition with JJOSXL 3.18. Love the look and it comes fully loaded.


----------



## iammbox

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Get a mechanical keyboard. One of the biggest improvements to any pc setups.


 
  +98237892734
  loving my filco kb


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Move the speakers onto your desk. Having them down by your feet isn't exactly optimal.


 
   
  I have my speakers under my desk so my wife can listen to some music under there while I'm in the chair listening to my headphones.


----------



## calipilot227

Not touching that one with a ten foot pole


----------



## NuckinFutz

Who said chivalry is dead


----------



## Coop

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I have my speakers under my desk so my wife can listen to some music under there while I'm in the chair listening to my headphones.


 
   
  It's much more of a turn on if she's wearing headphones too...


----------



## PanamaHat

\
   
  College-fi at it's finest. Mounted the e17 on the desk with 3m removable tape


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





coop said:


> It's much more of a turn on if she's wearing headphones too...


 
  She did manage to steal my "kramer modded" KSC-75's...


----------



## Cente




----------



## TitaniumDust

Here's my updated look.  PC is Core i7 920 @3.8, 12GB RAM, etc... Dell U3011 monitor, Deck Ice Keyboard, Razer DeathAdder mouse, KRK RP5G2 monitors.  The cables look rather messy but they are all against the wall and out of the way.
   

   
  Around the corner is the headphone setup, connected to the same PC.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote: 





xandr said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  What's the thing directly to the left of his monitor, with the glowing red led light? I saw this somewhere else and I have no idea what it is.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

You guys make me want to fabricate some type of LED back-light...


----------



## Namkung

a lot more pics here..
http://imgur.com/qpJVJ,YyRDJ,mXhnW,yWWey,pXP8q,PuTVY,bhHjR,3gyIc,nFb64,5sccG,UQ6Hp,lGUpx,18nWN,nfJjI,oO0LF,yLgj0,3c4Bl,vRIsz,jClyN,3HCdR,U2XOT,FWCDd,gWbOa,Pa355#0
   
  took the pics earlier today and posted on r/battlestations . haha..
  my to buy list..
  - camera
  - hd800 cables
  - bryston's headphone amp
  - new dac as well. prob hrt music streamer ii+


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I wish I had the spare cash laying around for a monitor, just for showing my music play list.


----------



## pdiddypdler

How much head-time do your 650's get when you have the 800's around?


----------



## Namkung

Quote: 





pdiddypdler said:


> How much head-time do your 650's get when you have the 800's around?


 

 not much sadly hahaha. i used them for a good 4 months before purchasing the HD800s


----------



## Gneiss




----------



## kuenkuen13

excuse my iphone photos... vy poor quality


----------



## zeinharis

^
  ^
  ^
  Love those MS1i


----------



## PanamaHat

Gneiss,
Is that a BCL or the M-stage? And what kind of keyboard is that? :O it looks lovely


----------



## Gneiss

It is a BCL, which I am considering selling if you are interested.
   
  The keyboard is a Pink PLU ML-87 with Cherry Reds, bought through Ebay. Technically it is a "cheap" Chinese board, but I am perfectly happy with it. It came with all pink keys, I have since then purchased keycaps through WASD Keyboards. Thank you for appreciating it! I wanted to bring a little bit of color to things, too much black everywhere.


----------



## Whippler

Oh boy there are some nice pics here.. need to get some pics of mysetup later today


----------



## arnold23

raybanner said:


> Replaced the A5+ actives with passive KEFs


 

  what can you tell us about that table/desk


----------



## steven1859




----------



## JIGF

I've always wandered how those Swans sound.


----------



## Herky151

Quote: 





steven1859 said:


>


 
  I noticed you have fingerprint/ oils around your volume knob also. That is my only issue with the M200's finish.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





steven1859 said:


>


 
  Are those the MkIII or MkII? I've been interested in both the MkIII for desktop listening and the Diva 6.1 towers so I don't need to sit at my desk to listen to some great music.
   

   
  Destroysall.


----------



## raybanner

Quote: 





arnold23 said:


> what can you tell us about that table/desk


 
   
  It's "Egon Eiermann" Table


----------



## jasonb

My new couch-side laptop setup:
   
  hp Windows 7 laptop -> Fiio E17 -> AKG Q701
   

   
   

   
  Cheap, but sounds good enough for me.


----------



## bladebarrier

Bedroom corner PC.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
That is a happy place!


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





ijoy said:


>


 
   
  I need to knowwwwwwww how was this done~!?


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





28980 said:


> I need to knowwwwwwww how was this done~!?


 
  How was what done? How he hung the poster in a frame on the wall? How the 3 monitors are setup? How he bought the table? Be more accurate with your questions


----------



## 28980

How the 3 monitors are set-up haha. Slash what types of stands to buy for them.


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





28980 said:


> How the 3 monitors are set-up haha. Slash what types of stands to buy for them.


 
  Probably one graphiccards that supports 3 monitors or 2 different cards. Most graphic cards with the eyefinity ability can run 3 monitors.


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





dolor said:


> Probably one graphiccards that supports 3 monitors or 2 different cards. Most graphic cards with the eyefinity ability can run 3 monitors.


 
   
  No I meant like what stands/monitors they are :x. I have 2 setup right now, but not with any stands in particular.


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





28980 said:


> No I meant like what stands/monitors they are :x. I have 2 setup right now, but not with any stands in particular.


 
  Those are some dell monitors. They don't seem to be on a stand since you can see the tablestand on them. Try looking at some ergotron, they sell quality monitorstands. Or just look for monitorstand on amazon or ebay for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





28980 said:


> No I meant like what stands/monitors they are :x. I have 2 setup right now, but not with any stands in particular.


 
   
  Lots of monitors have the ability to rotate to portrait mode with their default stand.  I'm not certain which particular monitors those are but it isn't an uncommon feature, nor do you usually have to buy an aftermarket stand to do so.
   
  Based on the center 30" Dell being a 3007WFP or 3008WFP, the age would suggest the other 2 are probably Dell 2208WFP or similar.


----------



## skinnygamer12

Cooler Master HAF X
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T with Cooler Master Hyper 212
ASUS Crosshair V Formula
8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws @ 1600MHz
EVGA GeForce 560Ti 448 core
HT Omega Striker 7.1 (will soon be upgraded to ASUS Xonar STX)
60GB OCZ Solid III SSD
750GB WD Caviar Black
Corsair AX850 850W modular PSU


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

Updated some stuff since the last post, new aeron chair and changed my second monitor into portrait.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





bjonbjonbjon said:


> Updated some stuff since the last post, new aeron chair and changed my second monitor into portrait.


 
   
  I love my Aeron Chair, honestly it is one of the best investments I have ever made...
  Very sexy set-up!


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I love my Aeron Chair, honestly it is one of the best investments I have ever made...
> Very sexy set-up!




Yeah definitely worth the purchase, since I sit on it more than 10 hours a day.


----------



## Lan647




----------



## JohnCaza

This is my little studio:
   
*Audio interface (DAC): *
  MOTU 828mk3
*Headphones:*
  Beyerdynamic DT 770
  Sennheiser HD25-1 II
  Beyerdynamic T1 + A1 amp (being delivered tomorrow)
*Monitors:*
  Dynaudio BM12A 
*Subwoofer:*
  Klipsch RW12D
*Keyboards:*
  AKAI MPK88 and MPK25
*Microphone:*
  AT4040
*Computer:*
  Core i7 3930k
  32GB DDR3 2400mhz
  Corsair H100 watercooler 
  GeForce GTX 580 outputting to 2x 24" ViewSonic VX2450
*Clock: *
  Whatever clock seen on the right wall towards the top haha
*Music:*
http://johncaza.com
   
Next upgrade:
*Audio Interface* -> Prism Sound Orpheus


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





lan647 said:


>


 
  nice, same amp as I have


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





dolor said:


> nice, same amp as I have


 
   
  Great amp


----------



## HxCKhaos

Custom built win7 comp. Using foobar, wasapi output.
   

   
  Audio Processor: Emotiva UMC-1
  Amplifier: Emotiva XPA-2
  Computer: Asus P8Z68-Pro, Intel i5 2500k, Nvidia gtx 660 ti, Bitfenix Shinobi Window  case, RipJawsX 1600 8GB ram, Das Silent Mechanical Pro keyboard, Logitech G9x mouse.
   

   
  Speakers: Swan T900F
  Subwoofer: Emotiva Ultra 12 x 1
   

   
  No eq is applied except for the subwoofer to counter nodes and nulls.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

^What!? No headphones?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahah.. All kidding aside, great set up you have there.


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





28980 said:


> How the 3 monitors are set-up haha. Slash what types of stands to buy for them.


 
   
  Those are stock dell stands.  Less than 15 bucks on ebay.  
   
  Quote: 





dolor said:


> Those are some dell monitors. They don't seem to be on a stand since you can see the tablestand on them. Try looking at some ergotron, they sell quality monitorstands. Or just look for monitorstand on amazon or ebay for cheaper alternatives.


 
   
  Ergo 3 monitor arms are overpriced and wont fit a 30".  I know, I have 2 DS100 Ergo 4 monitor stands.     Actually the best place I have found for a *cheap* but effective stand that will fit a 30" and 2 monitors flanking it is http://shop.easymountlcd.com/ or http://www.tykesupply.com/
    
   
  Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Lots of monitors have the ability to rotate to portrait mode with their default stand.  I'm not certain which particular monitors those are but it isn't an uncommon feature, nor do you usually have to buy an aftermarket stand to do so.
> 
> Based on the center 30" Dell being a 3007WFP or 3008WFP, the age would suggest the other 2 are probably Dell 2208WFP or similar.


 
   
  The best way to flank a 30" is with 2 20" 1600x1200's mounted vertically.  Read about it here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WQXGA#WQXGA_.282560.C3.971600.29  
   
  This will be my next at home setup, once I pull the trigger on a 30" and 8 new monitors at work to free up the Dell 2007FBp's I have.


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





otherlives said:


> Those are stock dell stands.  Less than 15 bucks on ebay.
> 
> 
> Ergo 3 monitor arms are overpriced and wont fit a 30".  I know, I have 2 DS100 Ergo 4 monitor stands.     Actually the best place I have found for a *cheap* but effective stand that will fit a 30" and 2 monitors flanking it is http://shop.easymountlcd.com/ or http://www.tykesupply.com/
> ...


 
   
  Could you link me to those stands on ebay? Having trouble finding them :x.


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Could you link me to those stands on ebay? Having trouble finding them :x.


 
   
  They are cheaper on the sites I linked than on ebay, surprisingly enough.  
   
   
  Edit:  Oh, you mean stock dell stands.  I'll have to look, I bought a package of 5 for less than 60 bucks ~3 years ago, its been a while.


----------



## Blisse

@otherlives, do you mean like this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151525395362576&set=a.77781772575.101784.13848807575&type=1&theater

If so, then damnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  I don't think I would ever turn my lights on!


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

I have the urge to buy a stand for my 3 monitors... I now also want a 4th monitor for my playlist...
  This thread is bad for me, makes me want to BUY BUY BUY!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Fixed.
   
  Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I have the urge to buy a stand for my 3 monitors... I now also want a 4th monitor for my playlist...
> This *thread entire website* is bad for me, makes me want to BUY BUY BUY!


----------



## zeinharis

^^^
   
  LOL


----------



## lpchouinard

Office 1: Lenovo Thinkpad T420s -> Burson Audio HA-160DS -> Senn HD650
  Office 2: Lenovo Thinkcentre m91 -> iBasso D10 -> Grado GR8 or Audio Engine A5 (when working late at the office)
  Home: HP DC7900 -> SPDIF -> Onkyo TX-SR502 -> Klipsch SF-2
   
  Office 1


----------



## longbowbbs

160DS and HD650's...Nice combo!


----------



## justinpow

*My Humble Computer Rig:*
  Excuse the Wiring its kind of a mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  - Intel 3820 i7 (Intel Water Cooler)
  - ASUS P9X79 PRO
  - 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3 RAM
  - Gigabyte GTX 680 OC x2 in SLI
  - OCZ ZX 850W PSU
  - Sandisk Extreme 240GB SSD X2
  - Hitachi 2TB 7200RPM HDD X2
  - LG Blu-Ray Drive
   
*Keyboard, Mouse & Input:*
   
*-* CM Storm Quick Fire Black Cherry Keys
  - Razer Lachesis
  - Razer Goliathus Control Mousepad
  - Razer Onza For Gaming
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   

   
*Audio: *
   
  - Audiolab M-DAC
  - Audiolab 8000A (8000P & 8200CD have moved to the Home Theatre Room)
  - Bose Acoustimass 5 Redline
  - Bose Quietcomfort 15
  - All Analog Cables are Cable Talk and Speaker Cables used are Van Den Hul Clearwater Series
  - Ultimate Ears Super.Fi 5EB
   

   

   
*Portable DAP's:*
   
  - iPod Nano 6G 16GB, Touch 2G 32GB, Video 5.5G 30GB, 
  - iRiver H340
  - Sony HD5
  - HTC One XL 32GB
   
  - All driven through Ultimate Ears Super.Fi 5EB (Thinking of Remoulds or Upgrade) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  - No portable amps yet sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  It's not the best but its good enough for now.


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





blisse said:


> @otherlives, do you mean like this?
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151525395362576&set=a.77781772575.101784.13848807575&type=1&theater
> If so, then damnnnnnnnnnnnn.


 
   
  No, those monitors are probably 19", they appear to be 16:10.  The 20" UXGA monitors are 4:3.  The ones I have are Dell 2007FBp's,  
   
   
  Its not that what you posted doesnt "work", as it does.  The difference is the resolutions dont mate *perfectly*.  Heres an explanation: 
   
   


> [size=12.727272033691406px]One feature that is currently unique to the 30" WQXGA monitors is the ability to function as the centerpiece and main display of a three-monitor array of complementary aspect ratios, with two [/size][size=12.727272033691406px]UXGA[/size][size=12.727272033691406px] (1600×1200) 20" monitors turned vertically on either side. The resolutions are equal, and the size of the 1600 resolution edges (if the manufacturer is honest) is within a tenth of an inch (16" vs. 15.899[/size][size=smaller]99[/size][size=12.727272033691406px]"), presenting a "picture window view" without the extreme lateral dimensions, small central panel, asymmetry, resolution differences, or dimensional difference of other three-monitor combinations. The resulting 4960×1600 composite image has a 3.1:1 aspect ratio.[/size]


----------



## otherlives

Quote: 





28980 said:


> Could you link me to those stands on ebay? Having trouble finding them :x.


 
   
  Just type in Dell monitor stands into ebay.  They are all the same, the only differences are the colors.
   
  Examples:  
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-3-Dell-1708FPb-1908FPb-P170S-P190S-LCD-LED-Monitor-Stand-/330827147578?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item4d06d5a93a
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-OEM-DELL-2007FPb-20-DELL-Monitor-Stands-Tested-/200767232702?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item2ebea8dabe


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I've always had a soft spot in my heart for that Nvidia case.


----------



## MorbidToaster

brb AMD card.
   
  Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I've always had a soft spot in my heart for that Nvidia case.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^

Sacrilege ....


----------



## asoiaf7

My headphone setup. 
   
   

  My monitor setup. Computer case is under the desk.
  Sorry for the terrible lighting.


----------



## longbowbbs

Love the Woo and Grado combo!


----------



## justinpow

Quote: 





asoiaf7 said:


> My monitor setup. Computer case is under the desk.
> Sorry for the terrible lighting.


 
  Very nice Monitor setup, what size are those monitors and are they on a special mount?


----------



## asoiaf7

Quote: 





justinpow said:


> Very nice Monitor setup, what size are those monitors and are they on a special mount?


 
  The one up top is 20 inches and I mounted it on the wall. I put a screw through the base and into a stud to hold it up. The other 3 are Asus PA248Qs and they are 24 inches. I'm just using the included stands, which are the best monitor stands I have ever used.
   
  For those interested my PC specs are: 
  Intel Core i5-3570K 
  Asus P8Z77-V
  EVGA GTX670 FTW x2
  8GB GSkill 1600
  Corsair HX 750
  Crucial M4 128GB + some hard disks
  Silverstone FT02


----------



## Aynjell

FT02B is what I use. Welcome to the club.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





asoiaf7 said:


> The one up top is 20 inches and I mounted it on the wall. I put a screw through the base and into a stud to hold it up. The other 3 are Asus PA248Qs and they are 24 inches. I'm just using the included stands, which are the best monitor stands I have ever used.
> 
> For those interested my PC specs are:
> Intel Core i5-3570K
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





aynjell said:


> FT02B is what I use. Welcome to the club.


 
   
  Hell yea! Another Silverstone FT02 user here. The case is a beast, I love it. asoiaf7, in fact, your computer specs are nearly identical to mine lol. Except I only have one EVGA GTX670FTW, and a Samsung 830 256GB instead of the Crucial. I will post a pic of my battlestation once I get a new DAC.


----------



## Draygonn

I love the FT02, elegant looks and thermal management. It was a finalist with the ATCS 840 who I was choosing a case.


----------



## justinpow

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> FT02B is what I use. Welcome to the club.


 
  Thinking of changing toa FT02B but the window is on the wrong side  can you swap the panels?


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





justinpow said:


> Thinking of changing toa FT02B but the window is on the wrong side  can you swap the panels?


 
   
  Ehh...you might be able to physically swap the panel itself, but it will do little good because on the other side all you will see is the wiring and motherboard tray. 
   
  I am used to windows on the other side too, but honestly this case is worth it without a window even. Just look at it from the perspective of "Windows are for show-offs anyway."


----------



## Herky151

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Are those the MkIII or MkII? I've been interested in both the MkIII for desktop listening and the Diva 6.1 towers so I don't need to sit at my desk to listen to some great music.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroysall.


 
  They look like the MKIII's if Im not mistaken. The easiest way to tell is the side wood panel, if not that then the woofers on the MKIII are slightly larger and cause the grills to get close to covering up the word "treble" over the knob. Otherwise, they appear very similar from the front view.


----------



## firefox580

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/dsci0461j.jpg/
  cheapo acer laptop
  foobar2000
  objective 2 amp
  200 watt car stereo in a box
  planning to build a Y2 dac
  it said there was a problem submiting to the server when i tried to embed the pic, anyone know why?


----------



## Stormfriend

My system changes by the week but I'm currently experimenting again with speaker amps: PC, HiFace EVO, Teac UD-H01, Audio Synthesis ProPassion, Jeff Rowland Model 3, HD800; running balanced throughout having stripped the end off the headphone cable and bare-wired them.  Sadly the speaker amps hum occasionally on my cruddy mains and the AC regenerator can't handle them (they go flat and boring with it in the loop), but at 2am the speed and dynamics are great.  I'm not sure the frequency response is quite right though, so I'm still playing with the set-up.
   
  I built the PC myself but can't remember what's in it, except that it has one Noctua cpu fan, no case fans, an Enermax psu with silent fan and SSDs - as normal disks make too much noise.


----------



## seekadds

New computer tower and studio monitors:
   
   

   
   

   
   

   
  Next upgrade is going to be Audiolab M-DAC to replace the Audio-GD FUN.


----------



## longbowbbs

Lovin' the Genelecs!


----------



## dolor

Is it really that smart to cover the airvents on that amplifier?


----------



## Mp0wer

Nice keyboard, just picked up a q-pad


----------



## drewTT

Here is my rig.


----------



## longbowbbs

^^
   
  Nice and clean!


----------



## nuno1959

Hi Guys
   
   since i'm ALWAYS on the look out for new/better ideas on how to set things up & after seeing quite a few VERY nice set-ups in this thread, i thought why not post mine as well ?
   
    along with my motorcycles ( k3 Suzuki GSXR1000 & a 93 Suzuki RMX250.. ) it IS a very big part of my life, & complements them NICELY in bringing me much enjoyment everyday so....check it out :
   
   http://www.flickr.com/photos/13706825@N03/sets/72157632049137806/
   
    hope it's ok to link to Flickr, since i already had the photos there & in a bigger size 
   
   cheers


----------



## longbowbbs

Very Nice nuno! Love your cable managment too. I can never make it look neat and clean....(So I close my eyes and enjoy the music!)


----------



## SladeWilson




----------



## Mp0wer




----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





sladewilson said:


>


 
   
  Ouch be careful with the paint on your HD 800. It's very fragile.


----------



## DamageInc77

I gotta find some new wallpapers....


----------



## anoxy

that's a killer table


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> I gotta find some new wallpapers....


 
   
  ... 
   
  The universe is full of?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> I gotta find some new wallpapers....


 
  www.wallbase.net has thousands of good ones


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





mp0wer said:


>


 
  How do you like the little dot with the hd 650.  I'm looking to get this exact setup soon.  '
  Very clean setup btw, looks great.


----------



## louis12345

I have the Little Dot MK III and the HD 650 too (fed by Little Dot DAC_1).
  It's IMO one of the best setups in this price range, the tubes add a little warmth to harsh digital files but the sound seems a bit dark, laid back (typical for the HD650).


----------



## broski

^ thats my current setup. lol my computer fans are white IRL


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





louis12345 said:


> I have the Little Dot MK III and the HD 650 too (fed by Little Dot DAC_1).
> It's IMO one of the best setups in this price range, the tubes add a little warmth to harsh digital files but the sound seems a bit dark, laid back (typical for the HD650).


 
  Nice setup!


----------



## jtaylor991

So on my vinyl thing what do you guys think about the stylus condition? I don't wanna let that die. Should it be OK from that one little thing? Is there a way besides a microscope for me to check it? I know it's off topic so PM or a new thread for this works fine for me.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





broski said:


> ^ thats my current setup. lol my computer fans are white IRL


 
   
  I love the keyboard, I just received my Das Mechanical Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Brown Switches today. I am loving it!!!!


----------



## broski

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I love the keyboard, I just received my Das Mechanical Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Brown Switches today. I am loving it!!!!


 
  hell yeah mang. that was my first mech keyboard. such a huge improvement over crap rubber domes ive been usin my whole life. how are the MX Browns?


----------



## asmoday

Quote: 





pwnm30rdi3 said:


> I love the keyboard, I just received my Das Mechanical Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Brown Switches today. I am loving it!!!!


 
  Congrats on the keyboard. I have been using a DAS for almost 2 years now. I dont think I could ever go back to dome keyboards again!


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





broski said:


> hell yeah mang. that was my first mech keyboard. such a huge improvement over crap rubber domes ive been usin my whole life. how are the MX Browns?


 
   
  I love the way the MX Browns sound and feel under my fingers. I would have gone with the MX Blues but I do a lot of late night typing and the last thing I need is to wake someone up, girlfriend, if they stay the night. ;D
   
  Quote: 





asmoday said:


> Congrats on the keyboard. I have been using a DAS for almost 2 years now. I dont think I could ever go back to dome keyboards again!


 
   
  Thank you! I love the DAS, it is super sleek looking. Especially with the blank keys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't think I could go back either, having this keyboard makes me want to post more. I just enjoy typing that much more!!


----------



## nuno1959

Thanks a lot Longbowbbs !
   
   i got a lot of practice when i played bass in a band years ago & took upon myself organise & sort out all the cabling in our rehearsing studio :
   there's NOTHING like stepping/tripping on cables & ruining gear to ruin your day ! 
  it does take a lot of thinking beforehand & trial & error but once you've done it then there's like a pattern to it kind of thing, no biggie..


----------



## longbowbbs

nuno1959 said:


> Thanks a lot Longbowbbs !
> 
> i got a lot of practice when i played bass in a band years ago & took upon myself organise & sort out all the cabling in our rehearsing studio :
> there's NOTHING like stepping/tripping on cables & ruining gear to ruin your day !
> it does take a lot of thinking beforehand & trial & error but once you've done it then there's like a pattern to it kind of thing, no biggie..




If only Bluetooth could handle 24/192!


----------



## Failuyr

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Failuyr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/679840/
> 
> What's the thing directly to the left of his monitor, with the glowing red led light? I saw this somewhere else and I have no idea what it is.


 
   
  Got skipped. I dont think the picture will come over, it's page 499, last post (the picture will be in a spoiler).
   
  Thanks!


----------



## jtaylor991

failuyr said:


> Got skipped. I dont think the picture will come over, it's page 499, last post (the picture will be in a spoiler).
> 
> Thanks!




Maybe an Apogee Duet? I see a big wheel and it's right by a Mac. Just a guess though....


----------



## HelIish




----------



## longbowbbs

What audio cards do you have in there?.....Sweet Rig BTW!!!


----------



## HelIish

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> What audio cards do you have in there?.....Sweet Rig BTW!!!


 
  From top to bottom.
   
  Asus Xonar Essence STX
  Asus Xonar Essence HDAV 1.3
  Asus Xonar H6
   
  I wouldnt need the HDAV if they didnt drop support for the H6 on the STX as the ST can use it. It was the only way i could get a native 5.1/7.1 connection without a receiver, all other cards that support it seem to only be PCI.


----------



## longbowbbs

Nothing like change for PC parts... Which card supplies the Coax out?


----------



## Blisse

Are those the new Noctuas? They look awesome.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> Maybe an Apogee Duet? I see a big wheel and it's right by a Mac. Just a guess though....


 
   
  That's what it looks like, thanks! I've seen them before and had no idea what they were.


----------



## ophan

Nice pics! Did you do the sleeving yourself?


----------



## HelIish

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Are those the new Noctuas? They look awesome.


 
  No, they are phanteks
   
   
  Quote: 





ophan said:


> Nice pics! Did you do the sleeving yourself?


 
  They are just sleeved extensions.


----------



## Blisse

heliish said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the new Noctuas? They look awesome.
> ...




Wow, they look amazing, and according to SPCR perform somewhat close to the Noctuas.

They're really expensive, but I'll put them in my Christmas list. 

Thanks!


----------



## cb2222

damageinc77 said:


> I gotta find some new wallpapers....




I love your desk. Where did you get it? Great style and l really like the weathered look and color.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





cb2222 said:


> I love your desk. Where did you get it? Great style and l really like the weathered look and color.


 
  I got it in Copenhagen. It's a one-of-a-kind.


----------



## cb2222

damageinc77 said:


> I got it in Copenhagen. It's a one-of-a-kind.




Damn! I have been looking for something like this. It almost looks like weathered cedar. Very nice.


----------



## DamageInc77

Quote: 





cb2222 said:


> Damn! I have been looking for something like this. It almost looks like weathered cedar. Very nice.


 
  Thank you. It's actually 100% Nordic Oak.


----------



## louis12345

Quote: 





heliish said:


> From top to bottom.
> 
> Asus Xonar Essence STX
> Asus Xonar Essence HDAV 1.3
> ...


 
   
  I found the H6 extension on eBay, I'm sure you'd still be able to find it (new).
   
  EDIT: nvm, didn't understand you were talking about a software problem.


----------



## HelIish

Quote: 





louis12345 said:


> I found the H6 extension on eBay, I'm sure you'd still be able to find it (new).
> 
> EDIT: nvm, didn't understand you were talking about a software problem.


 
  its not a software problem its hardware, the only pcie card the H6 can phsyically connect to is the HDAV 1.3
   
  See how the Essence ST has those pins at the rear, the Essence STX does not.


----------



## Bmac

This is what my office looks like currently:
   
   
   
   

   

   

  and the kitchen:


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





bmac said:


> This is what my office looks like currently:


 
   
  Superb! Benchmark DAC(?), Dynaudios, Dell IPS panel(?), and Silverstone FT02. Good taste bru.
   
  Do you find yourself using the speakers or cans more?


----------



## XxDobermanxX

nighteyeswolf said:


> Hey guys figured I'd chime in. Please forgive the poor lighting and cell camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





bmac said:


> This is what my office looks like currently:


 
  Very clean setup, looks really good.  
  What are the speakers in the kitchen?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





bmac said:


> This is what my office looks like currently:
> 
> and the kitchen:


 
  Beautiful imagery. Both setups are superb and portray a sense of comfort. I do have a few questions though; one being what is the desk used in the office? The other being what loudspeakers are the ones in the kitchen?
   
  destroysall.


----------



## Anda

Very nice and clean. Love the desk setup! Looks like AVI ADM9 in the kitchen.

http://www.avihifi.co.uk/adm9.html


----------



## StudioSound

Because I'm new here I went back through this topic to the beginning of the year, and there are some great systems here. I really like how the small form-factor systems look.
   
  I would love to have one of those, but I need a high-end system, and nothing offers enough optical/hard drive bays for me. A CD exploded inside one of my drives today, and it has been very limiting with only one connected to the system, so I definitely couldn't downgrade to a single laptop drive which is half the speed of a desktop drive.
   
   
  But I was wondering if someone could give some insight on these two builds:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/7125#post_8473759
http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/5820#post_7967758
   
  What is the reason for such monstrous cases and radiators?
  I see they are multi-GPU setups, but is it just to keep them cool, or is it to keep the system quiet? There seems to be a lot of empty space inside them both.
   
  I ask because I bought the Silverstone FT02 when so many people said it was the coolest and quietest case you can get for air cooling, and I can still hear it through the walls at night. (solid brick walls)
  I'm going to be upgrading all the 120mm fans to the new Corsair quiet editions, but I'm doubtful that it will help much. Noctuas were not available and I needed something now, along with the optical drive, and many reviews say the Corsairs are actually better.
   
  Not that I will be watercooling anyway, I was just wondering. With my luck, the system would be dead in a week if I went with watercooling.


----------



## Bmac

seekadds said:


> Superb! Benchmark DAC(?), Dynaudios, Dell IPS panel(?), and Silverstone FT02. Good taste bru.
> 
> Do you find yourself using the speakers or cans more?



Thanks! It's a DAC-1 PRE and Dell U2711.

I tend to go through spurts listening to one or the other but probably listen to the speakers more often.


----------



## Bmac

destroysall said:


> Beautiful imagery. Both setups are superb and portray a sense of comfort. I do have a few questions though; one being what is the desk used in the office? The other being what loudspeakers are the ones in the kitchen?



Thanks, the desk is the poorly named but highly functional Ikea Jerker and the kitchen speakers are indeed AVI ADM 9T's with newer RS woofers.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





bmac said:


> Thanks, the desk is the poorly named but highly functional Ikea Jerker and the kitchen speakers are indeed AVI ADM 9T's with newer RS woofers.


 
  Thanks for the reply, *Bmac*. Ikea Jerker seems to be a discontinued model as it is not on their site, which is a bummer.  The Galant and Fredrik desk look slightly similar though. Mind me asking another question, but how do the AVI ADM 9T compare to the Dynaudio monitors?
   
  destroysall.


----------



## Bmac

The Jerker has been discontinued for a few years now....too bad, it was the best desk Ikea ever made IMO and there were a ton of accessories available for them (like the outboard shelves) so you could really customize it to do whatever you needed it to. They sold a lot of them though so you may be able to find one used like I did.
   
  The Dynaudio's and the AVI's are both really good for what they are. Both will play nice and loud without noticeable compression, both have an engaging sense of immediacy and all the other benefits that come with active crossovers and amps tailored to the drive units that they're powering. The AVI's are a little less neutral but also a little more natural sounding and have better quality bass. They're also convenient in that in addition to being active they also have a DAC and pre-amp with subwoofer output built in, so you really just need to add a source and you're good to go. They also have real wood veneer which looks much better than the vinyl on the Dyn's. The downside to the AVI's is that there really is no upgrading them if you aren't happy with them, but they sound so good I can't see that being much of a concern for most.
   
  I blew a mid-woofer in one of my 9T's (the first and only time that has happened with many different speakers) and had to replace both woofers as AVI improved the woofers in the newer RS model and the originals were no longer available. It cost me almost $400 after shipping and duty but on the bright side the new woofers were noticeably better. The newest version of the RS uses the Scanspeak D2905 tweeter which is ancient but still used in many very high end designs as it's still one of the best tweeters going. It also has different electronics and a lower crossover to suit the better drivers.
   
  The BM5A's are really good for an affordable speaker. They are a little less refined than the 9T's and the bass is a little more ponderous. They do have EQ switches on the back to tailor the sound somewhat to taste and a defeatable crossover at 50 and 80Hz to use with a sub. I wish the 9T's had both these features especially the crossover since I use them with a sub I would imagine they wouldn't have blown with a crossover (though I can't say for sure as I don't know when they blew exactly and I never thought I drove them hard enough for that to happen). Compared to the 9T's before the new woofers, the BM5A's had a lot more bass. I didn't mind though since as you can see the 9T's are used in close quarters which suits them, but out in free space the BM5A's were much more full-bodied where the AVI's sounded quite thin. The 9T's definitely have more bass with the newer woofers compared to the original drivers, but I haven't listened to them out in free space with the new drivers so I can't say if they would still sound thin used in that way, but in any event a sub can always be used to augment the low end.
   
  In the end they are both good. The Dyn's sell new for $1K and they sound a lot better than many passive speakers that sell for much more (without amplification built in). The AVI's are a lot more expensive especially with the new SS tweeter, but then the sound is considerably better as you would expect and they also include DAC and pre-amp. For active speakers I also own AVI ADM40's (which have dual sub outputs and a defeatable crossover at 100HZ) which are the best speaker AVI has ever made and excellent by any standard even compared to good headphones, and have also had Dynaudio Focus 110A's (very similar to the BM5A's), and Paradigm Shift A2's.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





bmac said:


> The Jerker has been discontinued for a few years now....too bad, it was the best desk Ikea ever made IMO and there were a ton of accessories available for them (like the outboard shelves) so you could really customize it to do whatever you needed it to. They sold a lot of them though so you may be able to find one used like I did.
> 
> [...]
> 
> In the end they are both good. The Dyn's sell new for $1K and they sound a lot better than many passive speakers that sell for much more (without amplification built in). The AVI's are a lot more expensive especially with the new SS tweeter, but then the sound is considerably better as you would expect and they also include DAC and pre-amp.


 
  Why did they discontinue it?!?! There's demand for it!
   
  Maybe they can't afford and/or justify the separate production lines with the sales numbers (since this is a pretty niche hobby) but it'd be col if there was a cheaper option that removed the DAC (the sub output would be nice to leave in though of course, I don't think that takes much but maybe I'm wrong..is the crossover generally expensive?) since I couldn't justify more than $1k on monitors in the near future. If they're so considerably better I'd love to try them if it were between the two you talked about (this is all just hypothetical I'm not just randomly deciding to go save for these or anything), it's a shame that the money the DAC adds on may be enough to steer me away.


----------



## Bmac

If you talked to Ashley at AVI it might be possible to buy 2 slaves with only the amplification built in, but it probably wouldn't save you a great deal of money and you'd still need an external DAC and pre-amp. You would also lose the remote control functionality which isn't easy to replace on a budget either.


----------



## Otakusound

Hey Bmac, thanks for confirming via photograph that the FT02 can fit a Thermalright Silver Arrow sb-e, I'd been wanting to do the same but the clearance listed with the FT02 was the same number as the silver arrow gave, so I was hesitant to try. Do you get good temps with this setup and can it be made virtually silent?


----------



## Bmac

The fit is tight enough that the top of the heatsink presses into the padding on the inside of the case wall but it doesn't dent the side out.
   
  My temps are usually low-30's at most under normal conditions. I've used lots of different fan controllers and found them all disappointing, so with this setup I'm using the Asus FanXpert2 software that comes with the motherboard and it works well. Under most circumstances the only fans running are the heatsink fans (and the gpu fan). It's almost completely silent like this and because the layout is so good the temps are great too. If the case warms up at all the other fans will kick in at low RPM and even then they don't add too much noise. Unfortunately my gpu's fan is quite noisy and that tends to be louder than all the other fans combined most of the time.
   
  if I want to do benchmarking I can turn all fans to 100% via the software, and then it's really loud but I can benchmark the CPU at 100% load and the temps still never get very hot. It's all way better than my previous setups; better temps, lower noise and the fan software works better than any harware fan controllers I've used. I wish the fan profiles could be customized a little more, but I can't complain really.
   
  I replaced the stock exhaust fan with a Scythe Gentle Typhoon and it is by far the best case fan I've ever used. In my last case I had 5 Noctua's and now they're sitting in the closet. The Gentle Typhoon is way better mostly due to bigger and better bearings than any fan I know of. Everything else looks really cheap in comparison.


----------



## Otakusound

That's what I was hoping to hear, I have the ft02 without the window as well so now I know it'll fit. 

Asus Fanxpert2 has provided the same experience in my system and really is a nifty controller, though I do need to fiddle with it a bit more to get a feel for its potential. I haven't done too much benchmarking since I was waiting for a better cooler than the fairly basic CM212 evo, but even with that the idle and load temps in this case are fantastic. I also replaced the stock exhaust fan since it was the most obvious noise generator at first. Was looking at getting a gentle typhoon but it seems like the lower rpm models have possibly been discontinued, so I went for the other fan spcr recommended the noiseblocker m12-s1 and it's worked nicely, though if there's ever a low rpm scythe for sale I'll think about trying it out. 

Also so not to get too off topic, here are some crappy pics of my build!


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> Because I'm new here I went back through this topic to the beginning of the year, and there are some great systems here. I really like how the small form-factor systems look.
> 
> I would love to have one of those, but I need a high-end system, and nothing offers enough optical/hard drive bays for me. A CD exploded inside one of my drives today, and it has been very limiting with only one connected to the system, so I definitely couldn't downgrade to a single laptop drive which is half the speed of a desktop drive.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The reason for huge cases that provide lots of radiator space is the fact that you can achieve two factors that are mutually exclusive in smaller setups:
  1) Extreme quiet
  2) Very low water temperatures allowing for higher overclocks
   
  Sure there is usually a fair bit of wasted volume, but when you are working inside a high end watercooled rig it is often nice to have all that extra room to work.  The CaseLabs cases are second to none in that category, Mountain Mods *can* be nice in that regard but their motherboard trays get tight on the bottom if you are putting 2 or 3 cards on water.
   
  I've built in nearly every high end case, most multiple builds, so if you have questions about anything specific drop me a PM.
   
  The FT02 is certainly a solid case in terms of airflow, but it is nowhere near the quietest case there is.  Largely factoring into the sound of a fully aircooled case is the fans being used and at what voltages the fans are being used.  Set up a profile in your BIOS to ramp up the voltage only when needed and even the stock FT02 fans can be quiet.  Or invest a few bucks in a decent fan controller and do it manually.  
   
  For what it is worth, I have only lost 1 video card to water related death and it was because I was topping off a res while the rig was running and dropped an allen wrench on the back of the card!  It is very safe if you pay attention and skip all the fancy rotating connectors etc.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> Because I'm new here I went back through this topic to the beginning of the year, and there are some great systems here. I really like how the small form-factor systems look.
> 
> I would love to have one of those, but I need a high-end system, and nothing offers enough optical/hard drive bays for me. A CD exploded inside one of my drives today, and it has been very limiting with only one connected to the system, so I definitely couldn't downgrade to a single laptop drive which is half the speed of a desktop drive.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The reason for huge cases that provide lots of radiator space is the fact that you can achieve two factors that are mutually exclusive in smaller setups:
  1) Extreme quiet
  2) Very low water temperatures allowing for higher overclocks
   
  Sure there is usually a fair bit of wasted volume, but when you are working inside a high end watercooled rig it is often nice to have all that extra room to work.  The CaseLabs cases are second to none in that category, Mountain Mods *can* be nice in that regard but their motherboard trays get tight on the bottom if you are putting 2 or 3 cards on water.
   
  I've built in nearly every high end case, most multiple builds, so if you have questions about anything specific drop me a PM.
   
  The FT02 is certainly a solid case in terms of airflow, but it is nowhere near the quietest case there is.  Largely factoring into the sound of a fully aircooled case is the fans being used and at what voltages the fans are being used.  Set up a profile in your BIOS to ramp up the voltage only when needed and even the stock FT02 fans can be quiet.  Or invest a few bucks in a decent fan controller and do it manually.  
   
  For what it is worth, I have only lost 1 video card to water related death and it was because I was topping off a res while the rig was running and dropped an allen wrench on the back of the card!  It is very safe if you pay attention and skip all the fancy rotating connectors etc.


----------



## tool462

I should mention that my personal rig in a Mountain Mods Pinnacle 24 was originally "blacked out" completely. All black everything inside, tubing/pump mods/sleeving etc. I covered all the LEDs with tape and ended up having to take some tape off and light up the reservoir because my wife would always try to turn it on when it was already on because it was so quiet.  She had a penchant for hitting the reset switch since it is identical to the power switch and would mess up my Bitcoin mining lol


----------



## fizzix

As of right now.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





bmac said:


> The fit is tight enough that the top of the heatsink presses into the padding on the inside of the case wall but it doesn't dent the side out.
> 
> My temps are usually low-30's at most under normal conditions. I've used lots of different fan controllers and found them all disappointing, so with this setup I'm using the Asus FanXpert2 software that comes with the motherboard and it works well. Under most circumstances the only fans running are the heatsink fans (and the gpu fan). It's almost completely silent like this and because the layout is so good the temps are great too. If the case warms up at all the other fans will kick in at low RPM and even then they don't add too much noise. Unfortunately my gpu's fan is quite noisy and that tends to be louder than all the other fans combined most of the time.
> 
> ...


 
  Customize fan setting with software? That's what Speedfan is for. Better than the BIOS settings. Way better.
   
  You're also probably better off with no exhaust fan in back. As good as GTs are, I'm replacing mine with Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2. Very pricey though...


----------



## corelement

Here's my bedroom workstation setup 
   
   
*Components:*
   
  Jamo Concert 8 / D830 @ 3.3 ohms Reference bookshelf speakers. Seas Excel drivers with copper phase plug heatsinks
  Cambridge Audio Azur 840a Dual mono stereo integrated amplifier
  THX collaborated speaker cables
  Zalman HD135s Full ATX Computer enclosure with 6 low noise ventilation fans 
  AMD Phenom 2 x4 965be | 4 gb ram | Radeon HD5850 | Asus Xonar STX | Razer Abyssus mouse | Reclusa Keyboard | Samsung B2230 TN panel (got it dirt cheap new otherwise would have gotten IPS) Monitor
  Soundfoundations.in Custom Stands
  APC 600W UPS
   
   
   
   

    


   


   
   

   

   

   

   
   

   
   
  View from desk


----------



## qqexpress

Loving that view from your desk, looks amazing! The depth of that table is so short though...


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





corelement said:


> Here's my bedroom workstation setup
> 
> 
> *Components:*
> ...


 
  Very nice setup! I beg you to please share your opinions on your audio setup. It looks superb. I also am really adoring your computer case. 
   
  destroysall.


----------



## corelement

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Loving that view from your desk, looks amazing! The depth of that table is so short though...


 
   
  Thanks! I feel lucky to have such a view. Yes the table depth is pretty short, but luckily, THERE'S A PULLOUT TRAY UNDER that doubles my workspace ^.^
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Very nice setup! I beg you to please share your opinions on your audio setup. It looks superb. I also am really adoring your computer case.
> 
> destroysall.


 
  LOL don't need to beg! 
   
  um, what would you like to know? Want me to post a review on the forum somewhere?
   
  Yeah the case is pretty good, the 5850's about the biggest video card it can fit. It's not a bad performer so I have no complaints. The best part is I picked up a new piece for just 40$ off ebay. New it was 300usd!


----------



## alamakazam

Quote: 





corelement said:


> Thanks! I feel lucky to have such a view. Yes the table depth is pretty short, but luckily, THERE'S A PULLOUT TRAY UNDER that doubles my workspace ^.^
> LOL don't need to beg!
> 
> um, what would you like to know? Want me to post a review on the forum somewhere?
> ...


 
   
   
  your listening position is on the bed or in front of the bed


----------



## corelement

The d830's have a very wide off-axis soundstage, almost about 160'
  So even when I'm working at the desk or sitting on the bed, the sonic properties don't change. 
  However when I had the jamo e875 floorstanders previously, their off-axis soundstage was fairly poor.
  I had to compensate by spreading them wider and toe'ing them at a steeper angle as compared to the d830's
   
  This was my previous layout - 2011


----------



## corelement

Here, this is how my setup evolved over the last 4 years
   
  2010
   

   
   2011 prior to toe'ing them in to compensate for narrow axis.

  Post toe in
   



   
  2012


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





corelement said:


> LOL don't need to beg!
> 
> um, what would you like to know? Want me to post a review on the forum somewhere?
> 
> Yeah the case is pretty good, the 5850's about the biggest video card it can fit. It's not a bad performer so I have no complaints. The best part is I picked up a new piece for just 40$ off ebay. New it was 300usd!


 
  LOL just a figure of speech. How is in terms of sound, specifically? I've been looking for loudspeakers myself, and have considered brands like B&W, Wharfedale, KEF, and even PSB, but never really read into Jamo loudspeakers.
   
  destroysall.


----------



## corelement

Honestly, I would say avoid Jamo like the plague except the following models below
   
Pre klipsch takeover era 
  Concert 8 / D830 bookshelf  <- 3000$ priceband originally but pops up on ebay for 500$ sometimes
  Concert 11 / D870 floorstander
  D7 LCR THX sealed home theatre speakers
   
Post klipsch takeover
  Concert 803 bookshelf
  Concert 809 floorstander
  R909 open baffle floorstander
   
  As far as B&W bookshelves, other than the 805 series, I suggest not looking at any other bookshelf from them.
   
  My greatest complaint about Wharfedale is their lack of transparency in cheaper bookshelves and over-complexity in more expensive bookshelves such as their jade series.
   
Kef Q300, XQ20 and Ref 201/2 bookshelves are good. 
   
PSB I have not heard so I cannot comment.
   
You also have the option of looking at Usher BE-718.
   
Monitor Audio GX100 is also good.
   
Paradigm Studio 20
   
Harbeth bookshelves around 2500-3000 
   
Dynaudio contour and confidence
   
Yamaha Ns-1000
   
  Quad 11L
   
  Quad 12L
   
  Sonus Faber Concertino
   
  Sonus Faber Concerto
you can consider all of the above, all excellent bookshelf speakers. What exactly is your budget though? I can help you decide and stuff through chat if you have facebook or msn or skype.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My dealer swears by those Quad 12Ls. One of if not his favorite speaker under 5k.
   
  Still haven't heard them myself.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





corelement said:


> you can consider all of the above, all excellent bookshelf speakers. What exactly is your budget though? I can help you decide and stuff through chat if you have facebook or msn or skype.


 
  I initially wanted to start at around $500-$1000 for loudspeakers. I preferred floor standers more though.
   
  destroysall.


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





corelement said:


> Honestly, I would say avoid Jamo like the plague except the following models below
> 
> Pre klipsch takeover era
> Concert 8 / D830 bookshelf  <- 3000$ priceband originally but pops up on ebay for 500$ sometimes
> ...


 
  I agree with that and would add Totem Dreamcatchers to the list


----------



## corelement

A Good bookshelf is better than an average floorstander. The only thing you'd miss is the additional bass. 
   
  That being said, I think I've just found a great deal you should consider. 
   
  http://www.amazon.com/2-Way-Speaker-System-Theater-Apple/dp/B00409OZTY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
   
  Only 550 usd damn, I remember when these were 1400.
   
  This is the lower model of the pre klipsch era d830 bookshelves, the d430. It uses high quality vifa dual ring radiator tweeter and a wood fibre cone. The tweeter can go up to 40,000hz (most others do 20000) which most are not aware of. 4ohm with phase plugs. 
   
  Should give you quite neutral and nice sound, not to mention they're a unique danish design which one does not see very often. This was made in Denmark like my d830s, the present generation is made in china like almost all other speakers today. Don't expect a lot of bass though, if you're a basshead then bookshelves wont do, or you'll have to include a subwoofer. 
   
   

   
   
  The concert 803 on the other hand probably wont have as good high range extension but the 803's low freq extension and excursion is as good as a floorstander. You wont believe the sounds coming from a bookshelf speaker
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Jamo-C803-Stereo-Surround-Speakers/dp/B0010HFLHY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354390931&sr=8-5&keywords=jamo+concert
   
   
   
   



gidion27 said:


> I agree with that and would add Totem Dreamcatchers to the list


 

  Aha I had forgotten about those,
   
  I also forgot to mention ProAC EPOS and ATC but im not familiar with speakers and what price brackets their speakers are. So maybe someone else can fill in. 
   
  Hmm I think this is derailing this thread. Maybe destroysall should make a thread and we can all suggest


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





corelement said:


> A Good bookshelf is better than an average floorstander. The only thing you'd miss is the additional bass.
> 
> That being said, I think I've just found a great deal you should consider.
> 
> ...


 
  Does the D430's dynamic range (based upon the tweeter) make the loudspeaker pair bright in sound? I did hear some of the current Klipsch models and they were almost sibilant to me.
   
  ProAC are actually very nice speakers, but they crave a decent amount of space from the wall to really "work their magic". On a side note, I shall post a thread. 
   
  Destroysall.


----------



## jettero

But, I'm sure the guy find everything!


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


>


 
   
Pictures like this one make me want to get back to tower building.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Pictures like this one make me want to get back to tower building.


 
   
  With the modern mid to full size towers providing cable organization help, it really is a lot of fun.  I just built a new computer for myself a couple of months ago when my old one died, and there were many thoughtful holes and spaces in my Corsair 550D case to have a tidier computer without all the cables all over the place like I used to leave them.


----------



## elektrosteve

Nubert nuPro A-10 speaker - DSP - digital Crossover - active - 12cm driver/19mm tweeter - 52 - 22000hZ - build in USB DAC - bass/highs/mids adjusments
  Objective DAC
  FiiO E17
  Phonak PFE232
  Sennheiser PX100II not it the picture


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sweeet gennies, are those 8020's or even 8030's?


----------



## 1audioz

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> (the last two picture are little outdated, i've a different case and psu now...)


 
   
  Perfect cabling and minimalistic desktop with HAWKEN in the background. So awesome. Great to see another Dell monitor owner


----------



## tofu

pardon the mess.

the altec 511b/902 horn combo is missing from the full room pic because i sent them off to the body shop to be painted red 

*specs:*
mains: Klipsch la scalas with university woofer upgrade, altec 511b/902 squawkers, and custom ALK crossover upgrade
sub: table tuba long style (folded horn)
amp: mcintosh mc250, behringer ep4500
source: xonar essence st (looking to upgrade to the odac)
misc: furman line conditioner and dbx 223 to cross the sub


----------



## calipilot227

Loving the La Scalas  My high school band director had a pair in the band room. Quite an impressive sound, to say the very least!


----------



## OJNeg

Man I really love the La Scalas too. Defintely a loudspeaker I'd like to own in the future.
   
  That's some unfortunate room placement though!


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## tofu

ojneg said:


> Man I really love the La Scalas too. Defintely a loudspeaker I'd like to own in the future.
> 
> That's some unfortunate room placement though!




corner loaded bass bins with free standing squawkers? that's pretty much the best of both worlds.


----------



## natashaful

My Rig, Being striped down soon though it's almost 2 years old now.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





natashaful said:


> My Rig, Being striped down soon though it's almost 2 years old now.


 
   
  Lovely looking rig. What specs does it have and what temps did you get under load?


----------



## Krackatus

Excuse the clutter on the table. Pretty happy with my setup, taken long enough to amass it all. I've also got a VCM600 mixer and a pair of Ultrasone PRO900s but theyre out of shot unfortunatley.
  Also if anyones interested i'm selling the drum kit on ebay. Probably not viable unless you're in the UK though.
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tama-Superstar-Custom-Titanium-Fade-finish-/170960178888?pt=UK_Musical_Instruments_Drums_Percussions_MJ&hash=item27ce054ec8


----------



## Doppler

Quote: 





tofu said:


> pardon the mess.
> the altec 511b/902 horn combo is missing from the full room pic because i sent them off to the body shop to be painted red
> *specs:*
> mains: Klipsch la scalas with university woofer upgrade, altec 511b/902 squawkers, and custom ALK crossover upgrade
> ...


 
  What are those things on your wall?


----------



## sizzlincok

Quote: 





doppler said:


> What are those things on your wall?


 
   
  Acoustic panels, and in the corners are specifically bass traps.


----------



## tommy321

I noticed a lot of you have all kinds of cool headphone stands, I´ve never noticed such a thing in a store before (perhaps because I wasn´t looking). What kind of store am I most likely to stumble on such a thing, (except for audiophile stores, we don´t have much of those)


----------



## tofu

doppler said:


> What are those things on your wall?







sizzlincok said:


> Acoustic panels, and in the corners are specifically bass traps.




yup

well, mostly broadband absorbers; two birds one stone. roxul rockboard 40


----------



## glunteer

my current...


----------



## cb2222

glunteer said:


> my current...




How do you like your M-Audio speakers? I was happy with mine (especially considering the low price tag). I recently picked up a headroom dac/amp and the sound is even better now.


----------



## glunteer

cb2222 said:


> How do you like your M-Audio speakers? I was happy with mine (especially considering the low price tag). I recently picked up a headroom dac/amp and the sound is even better now.


----------



## cb2222

glunteer said:


> I picked up a few days ago ... I'm using with my asus xonar dx, the sounding fine




Cool...have fun! 

Where did you get your headphone stand? I don't think that I have seen one like that before.


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





cb2222 said:


> Cool...have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I did it ^^ I got a shop near here ... 
   
  I'm waiting for my stand brainwavz hp reach (http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-zirconia-headphone-stand-suitable-for-all-headphone-sizes)


----------



## Parmesan

I'm currently using a 8 year old CD-stereo system (Panasonic SA-PM03). The left speaker is sort of started glitching, or lagging so I think it's time to upgrade this system. I'm totally new to computer audio. What would be a decent setup to replace the current one with?
  Price range: around 400$.
  I would really appreciate any advice I can get!
   
  Current setup:


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





parmesan said:


> I'm currently using a 8 year old CD-stereo system (Panasonic SA-PM03). The left speaker is sort of started glitching, or lagging so I think it's time to upgrade this system. I'm totally new to computer audio. What would be a decent setup to replace the current one with?
> Price range: around 400$.
> I would really appreciate any advice I can get!
> 
> Current setup:


 
  If that is a QcK+, why are you using it with a mac? If not, than disregard i guess.


----------



## Parmesan

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> If that is a QcK+, why are you using it with a mac? If not, than disregard i guess.


 

 It's actually S&S. I was playing some games a few years ago. When I changed computer, the mousepad kind of came in handy.
  I'm not playing any games now though.


----------



## eltocliousus

Enjoying a little me time.


----------



## cssarrow

Nice Blue Snowball Microphone! I love those!
   
  Here's mine:

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Only difference now is that i use the Xonar Essence One Muses Edition & HE-500/HE-400.
   
*Tim*


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Nice Blue Snowball Microphone! I love those!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


 
  Beautiful. We got the same tower except I have the black version. Such an intense setup


----------



## anoxy

Thanks for quoting every single picture. I almost missed them all in the post right before yours...


----------



## fizzix

Thanks for the sarcasm troll, I'll make sure to refrain from quoting like that again (didn't mean to). No problem btw, I'll pm you the pics next time just to make sure.


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Nice Blue Snowball Microphone! I love those!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


 
   
  What computer case is that?


----------



## fizzix

nzxt phantom


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> Beautiful. We got the same tower except I have the black version. Such an intense setup


 
   Same Tower, Different color  NZXT Crew (however i hate them now, as they did not RMA my fan controller even though it was accepted)
   
  I tend to mode my stuff a lot to match the color scheme. i love black, red, and white. (Lexas LFA colors)
   
  My NZXT Phantom was originally red trim, i hated it so i went carbon fiber vinyl.
   

   

   

   
  The white ipod cable was too mainstream, i had to go red.
   
  Monoprice sells great cables wraps to match color schemes for cheap.
   
*Tim*


----------



## MorbidToaster

IT KEEPS HAPPENING.
   
  Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Thanks for quoting every single picture. I almost missed them all in the post right before yours...


----------



## jakarujakpala

This thread makes me want to clean my messy table and build a really nice rig. Currently my rig is, well, not that good. I don't have a monitor (last one is broken), and I use my 32" TV for temporary monitor. As for the audio section, I only have Focusrite Scarlett 212i and 1st gen KRK Rokit Powered 5". My only cans is Sennheiser HD215 that almost died. So yeah that's that.
   
  Anyway, I can't post pictures. Is it because this is my first post?


----------



## fizzix

Yeah I believe it should allow you around 15 or 20 posts? I dont remember.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





jakarujakpala said:


> This thread makes me want to clean my messy table and build a really nice rig. Currently my rig is, well, not that good. I don't have a monitor (last one is broken), and I use my 32" TV for temporary monitor. As for the audio section, I only have Focusrite Scarlett 212i and 1st gen KRK Rokit Powered 5". My only cans is Sennheiser HD215 that almost died. So yeah that's that.
> 
> Anyway, I can't post pictures. Is it because this is my first post?


 
  PC's connected to TV's have really low response time.


----------



## wrathzombie




----------



## jakarujakpala

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> PC's connected to TV's have really low response time.


 
  It's only a temporary monitor but I don't really notice the different.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 See, my old monitor was an old 1440x900 samsung monitor, so yeah, my tv was kinda an upgrade. I hope I can get a really nice led monitor next year.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





jakarujakpala said:


> It's only a temporary monitor but I don't really notice the different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, but Samsung makes really great monitor/T.V.'s
  If you could, try grabbing a 2MS response time. It helps in gaming. If budget isn't too much of an issue, 120hz monitor is way better than a 60hz one.
   
  For example, instead of buying a second graphic card for SLI or Crossfire, you will notice a lot more improvement jumping for 60hz to 120hz
   
*Tim*


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Haha, but Samsung makes really great monitor/T.V.'s
> If you could, try grabbing a 2MS response time. It helps in gaming. If budget isn't too much of an issue, 120hz monitor is way better than a 60hz one.
> 
> For example, instead of buying a second graphic card for SLI or Crossfire, you will notice a lot more improvement jumping for 60hz to 120hz
> ...


 
   
  I had to choose between a 2560x1440 IPS monitor ot 1080p TN 120hz monitor. I can see the 120hz being useful on the competitive scene, but for personal use I think I prefer the higher resolution fidelity and colour accuracy when just enjoying games. I suppose it's all preference, something to think about though.


----------



## tofu

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I had to choose between a 2560x1440 IPS monitor ot 1080p TN 120hz monitor. I can see the 120hz being useful on the competitive scene, but for personal use I think I prefer the higher resolution fidelity and colour accuracy when just enjoying games. I suppose it's all preference, something to think about though.


 

 or get the best of both worlds from overlord computer


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





tofu said:


> or get the best of both worlds from overlord computer


 
   
  I do believe 85hz is the maximum you can get at 2560x1600 on a digital signal (DVI/displayport), have they started selling the Overlord monitors? If my mind serves me right, they're Catleap/Yamakasi monitors modified to output the higher refresh rate.


----------



## jakarujakpala

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I had to choose between a 2560x1440 IPS monitor ot 1080p TN 120hz monitor. I can see the 120hz being useful on the competitive scene, but for personal use I think I prefer the higher resolution fidelity and colour accuracy when just enjoying games. I suppose it's all preference, something to think about though.


 
   
  What's your current GPU? Do you think a single 680 can run modern games on 2560*1440?
  I'm really interested in high resolution screen more than 120hz screen, but I don't think today's GPU is up for it yet (?)


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I do believe 85hz is the maximum you can get at 2560x1600 on a digital signal (DVI/displayport), have they started selling the Overlord monitors? If my mind serves me right, they're Catleap/Yamakasi monitors modified to output the higher refresh rate.


 
  Not many can run at 85.
  Quote: 





jakarujakpala said:


> What's your current GPU? Do you think a single 680 can run modern games on 2560*1440?
> I'm really interested in high resolution screen more than 120hz screen, but I don't think today's GPU is up for it yet (?)


 
  GTX 680 can run that resolution at around 30-40FPS if you're playing something like Battlefield 3 on Ultra.
  I have two overclocked GTX 680's and run it at 70FPS.
  Just a standard screen with higher than 120hz won't help with games as they have various delays through their signal path.
   
*Tim*


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





jakarujakpala said:


> What's your current GPU? Do you think a single 680 can run modern games on 2560*1440?
> I'm really interested in high resolution screen more than 120hz screen, but I don't think today's GPU is up for it yet (?)


 
   
  I'm using a single 670, I haven't found a game I can't max at 2560x1440 yet, that's without anti-aliasing which I don't need at this resolution anyway, but I tend to use none or 2-4x depending on the game.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I'm using a single 670, I haven't found a game I can't max at 2560x1440 yet, that's without anti-aliasing which I don't need at this resolution anyway, but I tend to use none or 2-4x depending on the game.


 
   
  Haven't found a game to max on at that resolution? Think again, Metro 2033.
  Nvidia does a lot worst in that section versus AMD cards.
   
*Tim*


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> Haven't found a game to max on at that resolution? Think again, Metro 2033.
> Nvidia does a lot worst in that section versus AMD cards.
> 
> *Tim*


 
   
  I can play it on Very high (max), Dx11 at 1440p, no anti-aliasing however but I don't count AA into "maxing" a game, as most of the time it can go to stupid levels. One of the best FPS I've played since STALKER, cannot wait for Last Light.


----------



## Sotone

Computer rig Page 1 From Left- Rek-O-Kut CVS14 TT for 78s and very old mono LPs; Linn Sondek LP12/Cirkus/Lingo/Trampolin/Ittok/Lyra Delos; Audio Research SP11 preamp; Nakamichi Dragon; Panasonic SV-3800 DAT; On Desk- ALO PanAM and Audeze LCD3; tc electronic passive volume control attached between RME AIO card and custom monitors.


----------



## Sotone

Computer 2ig Page 2 From Left
  Revox A77 1/4 track 3.75/7.5 ips; Revox A77 1/2 track 7.5 / 15 ips. 1 to 10 DVD/CD duplicator; Microboards PF Pro disc printer. Not seen - Sony Beta FI recorder for restoration early digital tapes.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I can play it on Very high (max), Dx11 at 1440p, no anti-aliasing however but I don't count AA into "maxing" a game, as most of the time it can go to stupid levels. One of the best FPS I've played since STALKER, cannot wait for Last Light.


 
  o. No wonder hehe. With AA on, Nvidia cards take the hardest hit and it becomes nearly unplayable. (not really the case for 670's though, but it will suffer)
   
  Have you tried Batman Arkham City MAX/Physics or Assassins Creed III. What core clock/memory clock do you have yours at? vcore?
   
  I'm around 1180Mhz core on mine. Still can maybe go higher. These cards are great, hits max overclock before suffering from cooling issues. (680 has a 30% better heatsink though)
   
*Tim*


----------



## ohhgourami

680 doesn't have a better heatsink if you got a Windforce. My 670 is maxed at 1340Mhz (+-5 since I forgot). Makes it a bargain over a 680.
   
  I want the GTX 780s to come out so I can finally get that 2560x1600 IPS monitor I've been wanting. I don't want to SLI for noise reasons...


----------



## MPX309

custom built pc, denon dm39, hp 23" monitor, tannoy murcury v1s


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> 680 doesn't have a better heatsink if you got a Windforce. My 670 is maxed at 1340Mhz (+-5 since I forgot). Makes it a bargain over a 680.
> 
> I want the GTX 780s to come out so I can finally get that 2560x1600 IPS monitor I've been wanting. I don't want to SLI for noise reasons...


 
  Interested to see the fight between the 8970 and the 780. I hope it isn't some really big win one has over the other like the 7970GHz Edition and the 680.


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





eltocliousus said:


> I had to choose between a 2560x1440 IPS monitor ot 1080p TN 120hz monitor. I can see the 120hz being useful on the competitive scene, but for personal use I think I prefer the higher resolution fidelity and colour accuracy when just enjoying games. I suppose it's all preference, something to think about though.


 
  Check TFTCentral.co.uk for color profiles if you have/get a monitor they've tested.


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





tofu said:


> or get the best of both worlds from overlord computer


 
  Their enclosures aren't exactly the prettiest.
   
  I have no idea where they custom order the Catleap 2B PCBs since those are basically dead. 2C is basically in almost every single new batch of Catleaps now which means basically no overclocking to 100Hz or higher, which is rather unfortunate as it was pretty awesome.


----------



## deftronix

Been working on a beast of a case/computer for a while now. Almost done and then will be able to able post up some workspace shots! Figured you guys would appreciate this since we are so detail oriented around here


----------



## Paul Graham

Do I see MNPCTECH goodies before me???


----------



## Scotteq

Not worthy in light of the previous poster's drool worthy rig, but I thought I would break my post virginity with a shot of my new KEF LS50's in the area I cleared out of our basement storage...
   
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Scotteq/2012-12-26_19-47-55_69.jpg
   
   
  Guess I don't yet have permissions to upload or hot link...


----------



## deftronix

Yes sir. I have a weakness for black anodized brushed aluminum. Think I spent as much on all those pieces as I did on the case itself -_-


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





scotteq said:


> Not worthy in light of the previous poster's drool worthy rig, but I thought I would break my post virginity with a shot of my new KEF LS50's in the area I cleared out of our basement storage...
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a155/Scotteq/2012-12-26_19-47-55_69.jpg
> 
> ...


 
  Sweet Kef's! Welcome aboard Scotteq!


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





mpx309 said:


> [pic]
> 
> custom built pc, denon dm39, hp 23" monitor, tannoy murcury v1s


 
  Nice DVD collection (is it?)!! Wow!


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





deftronix said:


> Yes sir. I have a weakness for black anodized brushed aluminum. Think I spent as much on all those pieces as I did on the case itself -_-


 
   
  Simply STUNNING.


----------



## Bulb




----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





bulb said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice station!  love the triple screens....BTW, What type of guitar is that?


----------



## Bulb

its an ibanez 7321, and thank you


----------



## longbowbbs

Nice guitar! I love the color....


----------



## tofu

a little update on my last post
   
  finally got my horns back!  they're a firetruck red in person, not a pale pink


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





deftronix said:


> Been working on a beast of a case/computer for a while now. Almost done and then will be able to able post up some workspace shots! Figured you guys would appreciate this since we are so detail oriented around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, I see you've purchased a Magnum case from my friend Jim who runs CaseLabs. How is it?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





damageinc77 said:


> Spoiler: cool%20desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  One of the coolest desks on head-fi imho


----------



## drez

jakarujakpala said:


> What's your current GPU? Do you think a single 680 can run modern games on 2560*1440?
> I'm really interested in high resolution screen more than 120hz screen, but I don't think today's GPU is up for it yet (?)




I have overclocked 680 and I get 50-60 fps in bf3 but I turn evrything down. SLI is way too expensive considering how little I game now, but if you want to crank settings at 2550x 1440 sli is pretty much necessary to get a smooth framerate.


----------



## Blisse

tofu said:


> a little update on my last post
> 
> finally got my horns back!  they're a firetruck red in person, not a pale pink




Sureeee. ;d

Doesn't that box thing at the bottom get in your way?


----------



## jwusoccer

Quote: 





deftronix said:


> Been working on a beast of a case/computer for a while now. Almost done and then will be able to able post up some workspace shots! Figured you guys would appreciate this since we are so detail oriented around here


 
  Wow, that looks absolutely incredible. You've got some amazing photography skills too!


----------



## Bsimmer3000

You guys have some nice setups. Makes me want to redo my tower build

Here's mine currently






http://db.tt/FHEBehHa


----------



## jtaylor991

Hey, fellow Razer user! I have a Mamba and I used to have a BlackWidow Ultimate but I sold it to a friend for $100 and it was a year or so old (got it for $130). The $100 was more useful than pretty lights teehee


----------



## tofu

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Sureeee. ;d
> Doesn't that box thing at the bottom get in your way?


 
  no but i'm considering a smaller table.  looks too cluttered!


----------



## MARK93

Tf300t cm10


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





bsimmer3000 said:


> http://db.tt/FHEBehHa


 
  I NEED a desk like yours.


----------



## MorbidToaster

sniping said:


> I NEED a desk like yours.




I was just thinking.


----------



## cssarrow

Quote: 





bsimmer3000 said:


> You guys have some nice setups. Makes me want to redo my tower build
> Here's mine currently
> 
> http://db.tt/FHEBehHa


 
  How do you manage to navigate your mouse and keyboard. You're sitting at a corner, wouldn't it be better for it to be more rounded off?
   
*Tim*


----------



## Bsimmer3000

Quote: 





cssarrow said:


> How do you manage to navigate your mouse and keyboard. You're sitting at a corner, wouldn't it be better for it to be more rounded off?
> 
> *Tim*


 
   
   
  The layout works pretty well. No different than sitting on a straight desk really. feels more natual having the desk wrap round you like it does. Makes everything comfortable to use.


----------



## Bsimmer3000

Quote: 





sniping said:


> I NEED a desk like yours.


 
   
  You wouldnt if you knew how much work went into hiding the cables lol.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





bsimmer3000 said:


> You wouldnt if you knew how much work went into hiding the cables lol.


 
  Dude, you really don't want to see the cables under my desk, it's like Medusa's living there.


----------



## alamakazam

Cleaned up for 2013


----------



## MorbidToaster

Mmmm... Harbeths.


----------



## 214324

@alamakazam
   
  Very jealous. Well, the only thing I would probably switch out is the keyboard for my Filco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I see you have a...G400?


----------



## Eves

Not all that great comparing to others


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





alamakazam said:


> Cleaned up for 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

They look like Compact 7s to me. 
   
  Also, I see you're in Houston. Planning on making it to the March Austin meet? Gonna be huge.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Nice.  I love big audio setups on a PC, make them look just amazing!
  I would post a pic of mine but it is too messy.


----------



## Zowlyfon

Quote: 





alamakazam said:


> Cleaned up for 2013


 
  What mods have you done to those lovely Fostex T50rps?


----------



## alamakazam

@HybridCore
   
  should I get a filco for non-gaming purposes? yes, g400
   
   
  @TheRH
   
  Thats a harbeth P3esr SE, using foobar at the moment
   
   
  @Zowlyfon
   
  T50RP dual entry cabling with canare cable, shure earpad and some internal acoustic modification


----------



## Paul Graham

Just a few recent "In use" shots of my lil ole corner lol...
  Oh what Im going to do once we get our own place again...


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Just a few recent "In use" shots of my lil ole corner lol...
> Oh what Im going to do once we get our own place again...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  gees that's a small desk! I must say however, you've used the space really efficiently. Looks great.


----------



## Paul Graham

Thank You AyeCee


----------



## Zowlyfon

Computer:
   
  GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 Motherboard
  Intel i5 2500k Processor
  Nvidia GTX 560ti (asus 900Mhz factory overclock, dual fans)
  Arctic Cooler
  24" + 19" monitors
  Arch Linux OS
   
  Audio:
   
  T50RP headphones (Modded)
  Arcam rPAC DAC
  Edirol MA-10A speakers.
   
  Hoping to get a proper amp soon. I use the headphone out of my speakers instead of using the rPAC built in amp.


----------



## Paul Graham

Looking good so far dude! And a fellow Devon based Head-Fi'er 
  Where abouts in Devon are you?


----------



## Zowlyfon

Outside of Plymouth.


----------



## Paul Graham

Not far from myself then.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





alamakazam said:


> Cleaned up for 2013


 
  How is this combo? Especially the MiniWatt. I've yet to see someone own one.


----------



## alamakazam

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> How is this combo? Especially the MiniWatt. I've yet to see someone own one.


 
   
  not that bad... makes me want to get a better tube amp
   
  this miniwatt is a temporary replacement for the RWA signature 30.2.... battery charger busted
   
  I am pushing a bit hard on it... just enough power


----------



## jakarujakpala

PC (not in the picture, because it's naked aka...just lying on the table without a case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
  I7 3770K currently @ stock
  G-Skill Sniper 8gb
  Noctua D14
  Super Flower Golden King 550w
  Logitech G400
  iRocks K6260
   
  Excuse me for the LED TV, it's just a temporary monitor, still looking for a budget ips display 
   
  Focusrite 212i + KRK Rokit 5 (1st gen) + Sennheiser HD215
   
  and a v-sonic GR07 currently on my ear + hippo biscuit


----------



## volly

Meet the family...Fiio E9/E17 ---> RCA pre amp out to a mighty/cute cMoy tube amp!! (Unsure if I described that correctly!)
   

  Ath CKM 500's to complete my setup (for now!?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Very proud of this setup and love the sound I hear!!


----------



## Bulb

that little tube amp is sweet looking


----------



## jakarujakpala

@volly : what keyboards is that? do you like e9 + e17 combo? I'm thinking of getting that


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





jakarujakpala said:


> @volly : what keyboards is that? do you like e9 + e17 combo? I'm thinking of getting that


 
  That's a Blackwidow Ultimate.


----------



## PanamaHat

Doing some comparisons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Current setup: Toshiba external drive --> Samsung 5 series (solid state)  --> Odac --> Fiio e17 --> Beyer COP
   
  Double dac'ing? The sound does seem to change, noticeable brighter due to the odac and better separation with the odac.
   
  Edit: Sorry about the crappy iphone quality pic, been funneling all my money into audiophile goods lately


----------



## volly

Quote: 





sniping said:


> That's a Blackwidow Ultimate.


 
  Correct a Blackwidow Utimate...as for the E9/17 combo...I really do love it!!
   
  It was my first steps in to this hobby and really is great value for money...I will look for my next dac soon but until then I'll still be enjoying the E9/17 combo!!
   
  As for the little tube amp: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12AU7-JRC4556-Valve-driven-cmoy-RA-1-headphone-amplifier-real-tube-warm-sound-/200807704603?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item2ec112681b
   
  A fellow HeadFi'er makes over here in Australia, my first ever tube amp and I believe I'm converted!! Rolled in my first tube in, got a 'Genalex Gold lion' tube and WOW!!
   

   
   
  Side note - It was unintentional that my setup colour was black/blue...just kinda happened!! But yeh...pretty neat!


----------



## volly

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Doing some comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What's your thoughts on the ODAC vs E17 Pana?!?


----------



## Kiont

Sorry for the iPhone pic, 
   
  Momentum and HDR 180 (Great for doing stuff around the house and watching movies)
  below is the O2 ODAC combo and a Fiio E07k with a 3rd gen iPod Touch


----------



## Arvan

This is my setup.
   
  24" crap monitor
   
  Intel i5 3570k @ 4,5 ghz
   
  asus maximus Gene V motherboard
   
  corsair xms 3 1600mhz ddr3 4x2 gb
   
  Nvidia GTX 470 @ 800mhz core and 1780mhz memory.
   
  Intel 330 120gb SSD
   
  WD green 2 tb storage
   
  Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cpu cooler
   
  2 front 120mm pwm fans ( inlet )
  1 top 120mm pwm fan ( outlet )
  1 back 120mm pwm fan ( outlet )
   
  Custom fan speed curve so the noise is kept very low under low load.
   
  The case is a Define R3
   
  Works like a charm, 24/7 stable.
   
  For now i run the built in sound card which sounds as good as the HRT headstreamer..I a/b compared the two. Head streamer and a nuforce udac is in a drawer for now..
  Under the table is a hook with some SRH-840s and some Superlux HD330 on it 
   
  Oh and i also run a Nexus 7 and a samsung galaxy S2


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





arvan said:


> This is my setup.
> 
> 24" crap monitor
> 
> ...


 
  I'm sorry but damn your table and your wall is so clean unless that's the effects of the flash. And kudos for that logitech mouse, I'm guessing its an mx500? I used to HS a lot of people with that beast.


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





volly said:


> What's your thoughts on the ODAC vs E17 Pana?!?


 
  The odac images and brings out the details at the edge of the soundstage better with my Beyer COP. The odac also has more highs in comparison, but the e17 is known to have rolled off highs so I may just be hearing the odac's neutrality. The timbre of certain instruments sounds more natural with the odac as well. It's a decent upgrade from the e17 and I'm sure the odac's benefits would reveal themselves further with a more transparent set up.


----------



## Malkavian

Nice thread might as well,

   

   
  Yes I made those speaker stands,yes i was too bothered to paint them both


----------



## RestoredSparda

Intel I7 2600, 16gig corsair ram, Gtx 670 FTW, 120gig Intel 520 series ssd, 27inch monitor, two 1 terra internal drives, Razer death adder mouse, Razer black widow ultimate mechanical keyboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





malkavian said:


> Nice thread might as well,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 
   
  I hope you have enough load capacity for those HD25's....


----------



## Arvan

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> I'm sorry but damn your table and your wall is so clean unless that's the effects of the flash. And kudos for that logitech mouse, I'm guessing its an mx500? I used to HS a lot of people with that beast.


 
  Well i don´t want any dirt on my walls  And yes the flash makes it look extra white, aint that pretty if you look at it close enogh  The mouse is a G400, its like a remake of the old mx500/510/5180 mouse..I dont really know what has changed though. I have had all the previous ones and except a color change..I can´t really tell the difference. Best mouse ergonomics ever and so is the quality. Aaaaand it is dirt cheap!


----------



## Malkavian

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I hope you have enough load capacity for those HD25's....


 
  LOL,I hope so,maybe I should just shove an i beam into the wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me I didn't post the specs:
 AMD athlon II x2 x240 (****ty mem. controller)
 4gb ram 800mhz kingston hyperX
 MA770 ud3 MB.
 320Gb wd & 64Gb kingston v series SSD
 Generic creative Xi Fi sound card
 NAD c326bee
 B&O S45-2 speakers
 Chord silver screen cables.


----------



## Kiont

Quote: 





malkavian said:


> Nice thread might as well,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I made those speaker stands,yes i was too bothered to paint them both


 
   
  Man I really like the look of those stands, too bad my landlord doesn't allow drilling into walls


----------



## volly

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> The odac images and brings out the details at the edge of the soundstage better with my Beyer COP. The odac also has more highs in comparison, but the e17 is known to have rolled off highs so I may just be hearing the odac's neutrality. The timbre of certain instruments sounds more natural with the odac as well. It's a decent upgrade from the e17 and I'm sure the odac's benefits would reveal themselves further with a more transparent set up.


 
  Very cool...might have a look at the odac!!


----------



## Malkavian

Quote: 





kiont said:


> Man I really like the look of those stands, too bad my landlord doesn't allow drilling into walls


 
  Just use double sided tape (the thick strong version),you dont have to use 2x4's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.I used those because they were leftover from a diffuser I was making.


----------



## YoengJyh




----------



## Vitor Teixeira

This is my home office nowadays:
   
   

   
  synology ds411 slim -
  macbook pro i7 
  mytek digital stereo 192-dsd dac 
  musical fidelity m1 hpa
  sennheiser hd800
  genelec 8020bpm
  audirvana + / amarra / bitperfect - [iTunes AIFF]


----------



## jtaylor991

Looks amazing, Vitor!!


----------



## Paul Graham

Looks like a nice office to feel very relaxed in!


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





jakarujakpala said:


> PC (not in the picture, because it's naked aka...just lying on the table without a case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  How do you like the Focusrite? I am thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## jakarujakpala

Quote: 





therh said:


> How do you like the Focusrite? I am thinking about purchasing one.


 
   
  Well it's good for it's price. Solid driver.
  The pots are not so linear in my unit, I hear a slight jump from 1 o'clock and up.
  Overall it's pretty basic 2in 2out, 2 preamps with phantom power, dac for recording, you might want the 2i4 for more outputs.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Hi Vitor,
   
  How do you like the Genelecs?! I have them on a list of potential 'computer' speakers for my office. Just debating between passives or actives. 
   
  P.S. I think I sold you an iPhone like 4 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks,
   
  Andrew


----------



## ElysiumAB

Quick shot of my work setup.
   
  Fiio E7 DAC
  Ultimate Ears Triple.fi 10
  Ultrasone HFI-780
  Ultrasone Edition 8 Palladium
  Woo Audio stand


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





elysiumab said:


> Quick shot of my work setup.
> 
> Fiio E7 DAC
> Ultimate Ears Triple.fi 10
> ...


 
  How do the 780s and Ed.8s compare sound wise? I've heard they're pretty similar despite their price differences.


----------



## ElysiumAB

I honestly haven't put on the 780s in quite some time, and certainly not since I purchased the Ed.8s... I should do a comparison soon.
   
  The reviews of the Ed.8s I've read on here were accurate. They don't blow you away in any particular facet, but across the board are very good as well as having exceptional build quality and aesthetics. If I had to guess I'd imagine they are more detailed, accurate with better highs. I'd guess the 780s have a slightly better low end and much wider sound stage. Just a guess from an amateur though.


----------



## ElysiumAB

I actually just tried them head to head for a bit.
   
  The Ed.8s are more superior than I had guessed, the 780s seemed to have some abrasiveness that on the Ed.8s is completely smooth, in addition to having a more detailed and full sound. I think the bass on the Ed.8s is accurate and punchy, but doesn't have the low rumble that the 780s do (albeit maybe a bit muddy?).
   
  I also find the Ed.8s way way more comfortable. My two cents.


----------



## deftronix

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> Ah, I see you've purchased a Magnum case from my friend Jim who runs CaseLabs. How is it?


 
   

 Jim really does make some of the best cases out there, its a pleasure to work with! On top of that, he is doing a custom one piece bezel to combine the main case and pedestal for me. Truly a great company he has started, you are lucky to have someone so innovative as a friend.
   
  Also, thanks to everyone else who commented, im on the home stretch now getting the video cards in!


----------



## airs

Caselabs build is 95% complete (still need to sleeve a few power supply cables)
  Eximus DP-1
  LCD2 R2
  AirMotiv 5 monitors


----------



## Arvan

Quote: 





airs said:


> Caselabs build is 95% complete (still need to sleeve a few power supply cables)
> Eximus DP-1
> LCD2 R2
> AirMotiv 5 monitors
> ...


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





airs said:


> Caselabs build is 95% complete (still need to sleeve a few power supply cables)
> Eximus DP-1
> LCD2 R2
> AirMotiv 5 monitors


 
   
  How do you like the AirMotiv's?


----------



## freitz

Sneak peek at mine.


----------



## airs

Quote: 





arvan said:


> What an EPIC build! What´s in there?


 
   
  Thanks!  Its taken a long time to come together.  Its super quiet, even when the CPU and videocard are working as hard as they can.  That was really important to me.
   
  Caselabs STH-10
  Asus Maximus V Extreme
  Intel 3770k
  Asus GTX 690
  2x 240GB Intel 520 SSDs (RAID-0)
  8GB G. Skill 2400MHz DDR3
  Aquaero 5 controller with LED module
  Koolance CPU380i waterblock
  Koolance GTX 690 waterblock
  Bitspower Reservoir
  Bitspower fittings, drain ports, etc
  Duralene tubing
  3x Alphacool UT-60 radiators (4x120mm)
  1x Alphacool UT-60 radiator (3x120mm)
  Quite a few Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans
  Swiftech MCP35x2 pump
  AFT USB 3.0 card reader
  External Samsung Blu-ray writer
  MDPC-X heatshrink/sleeving (black, shade 19 and color x)
   
   


therh said:


> How do you like the AirMotiv's?


 

   
  I'm really enjoying them!  Highs don't bite my ears and they have sweet mids.  The bass is good enough - I haven't felt the need for a sub.


----------



## MARK93

[/IMG] just a update on my build


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





mark93 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arvan

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Overkill power supply much?


 
  Better safe then sorry?


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





arvan said:


> Better safe then sorry?


 
  Lol, my wallet would be sorry. 
  Seriously though, that system could run off 500W.


----------



## ohhgourami

Update since I've moved...


----------



## tofu

Quote: 





arvan said:


> Better safe then sorry?


 

 actually, it's best to be in the efficiency range of your psu


----------



## MARK93

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Overkill power supply much?


 
   

 Funny thing i bought it of somebody and the deal was to great to pass up it came with a Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel case, and the build also came with a g15 keyboard and a gtx 570 superclocked gpu and a Creative X-Fi Titanium HD card with a razor death adder mouse and a alienware monitor. also it had a genuine windows 7 ultimate disk that came with it and a 1.5TB hardrive for the OS.


----------



## Arvan

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Lol, my wallet would be sorry.
> Seriously though, that system could run off 500W.


 
   
  Most definitely


----------



## neurofone

Here's my computer work desk setup:
   
  [size=small]2008 Mac Pro: 2x2.8 Ghz Quad-Core Xeon, 10GB RAM, 480GB SSD.[/size][size=small][/size]
 [size=small]Monitor: Dell U2711 27" IPS display.[/size][size=small][/size]
 [size=small]Mouse: Logitech Performance MX.[/size][size=small][/size]
 [size=small]Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohms[/size][size=small][/size]
 [size=small]Speakers: Audioengine A2[/size][size=small][/size]
 [size=small]Power supply: APC Back-UPS Pro 1500[/size][size=small][/size]
 [size=small]Mirror: ThinkGeek CHIMP Rearview monitor mirror [/size]


----------



## MrViolin

looks like I came in at 7777 posts  you guys  have neat desks lol


----------



## jasonb

It's not a desktop computer listening station, but a couch-side computer listening station:


----------



## jchu




----------



## MkElement




----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





mkelement said:


>


 
  Nice! How do you like the airmotivs?


----------



## MkElement

Quote: 





jham1496 said:


> Nice! How do you like the airmotivs?


 
  I have the 5's about 3 weeks now, and i do like it alot. Sound much better then my previous Edifier S330D 2.1 setup. And i don't think i need a sub with these speakers.


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





neurofone said:


> Here's my computer work desk setup:
> 
> [size=small]2008 Mac Pro: 2x2.8 Ghz Quad-Core Xeon, 10GB RAM, 480GB SSD.[/size][size=small][/size]
> [size=small]Monitor: Dell U2711 27" IPS display.[/size][size=small][/size]
> ...


 
  Do the stand for your A2 make any audible difference?


----------



## Amputate

That's what it used to look like last month.
  I've changed a few things now and I'm waiting for my last scraps of metal to arrive.
  Then I can put the whole thing together, and ofc, take pictures


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





amputate said:


> That's what it used to look like last month.
> I've changed a few things now and I'm waiting for my last scraps of metal to arrive.
> Then I can put the whole thing together, and ofc, take pictures


 
  sweet mama. + you're an audiophile that doesn't waste money on "gaming phones". Double win right there.


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





mkelement said:


> I have the 5's about 3 weeks now, and i do like it alot. Sound much better then my previous Edifier S330D 2.1 setup. And i don't think i need a sub with these speakers.


 
  Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





amputate said:


> That's what it used to look like last month.
> I've changed a few things now and I'm waiting for my last scraps of metal to arrive.
> Then I can put the whole thing together, and ofc, take pictures


 
  Wow, is that water cooled memory? What modules are those?


----------



## neurofone

Quote: 





jono454 said:


> Do the stand for your A2 make any audible difference?


 
   
  Well it points them up directly to my head, so I think they are better that way.  I never put them flat on the desk, so I don't know if it's an audible difference.


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





amputate said:


> That's what it used to look like last month.
> I've changed a few things now and I'm waiting for my last scraps of metal to arrive.
> Then I can put the whole thing together, and ofc, take pictures


 
  I know absolutely nothing about computers, but this just looks impressive.


----------



## TGTBATQ

My hobby before I started allowing it to share my wallet with head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  bigger picture: http://i.imgur.com/m4rim.jpg


----------



## Sniping

You guys just have crazy rigs =S


----------



## MrViolin

Quote: 





sniping said:


> You guys just have crazy rigs =S


 
  +1


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





tgtbatq said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The tubing from rad to cpu looks awfully kinked! It might just be the perspective of the photo, but just thought I'd point it out. Nice rig btw, specs?


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> The tubing from rad to cpu looks awfully kinked! It might just be the perspective of the photo, but just thought I'd point it out. Nice rig btw, specs?


 
  it's just the perspective, the tubing i'm using is quite thick period, you have to TRY to kink it.. but rest assured, there are no kinks or anything to affect optimal pressure 
   
  psu: corsair ax750
  gpu: msi 7970 with DangerDen full-cover copper block (one of the last before they went out of stock before they went out of business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  cpu: i7 3770k with koolance 380i
  ram: 16gb of samsung wonder ram (genuinely is as buttery smooth to OC as everyone made it out to be)
  mobo: asus maximus V
  rad: RX360 with 6x AP-15's in push/pull (only 3 in pull in the picture above, it was taken as I was bleeding out the system to show a friend)
  two of the red LED fans you see in the back, coolermaster sickleflows that are sleeved by me, as are all of the cables you see.
  all of my fans are controlled through my lamptron FC5.


----------



## Amputate

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Wow, is that water cooled memory? What modules are those?


 
Corsair Dominator GT
  In my current build they aren't watercooled anymore though 
  There's no real point in doing so and it raises the temperatures on other parts.
   
  If all my parts arrive and it turns out I have some extra space I might consider putting the block back on though


----------



## Draygonn

I picked up a moveable monitor arm to put the 120Hz back into rotation.

]


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I picked up a moveable monitor stand to put the 120Hz back into rotation.


 
  Do i see a trampoline???  Nice setup by the way


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I picked up a moveable monitor stand to put the 120Hz back into rotation.


 
  Are all those fans really necessary? I mean if you are going to piggy-back a high performance fan on a rad, then at least put it in push-pull. Honestly, the thermal solution on my pc are the 3 default case fans (1 in 2 ex), I have default Intel cooling, and a graphics card with a non reference cooler. (Bare in mind, I live in Australia, and it's the middle of summer) And my temperatures are all within reason, even after hours of gaming on a hot day.


----------



## Draygonn

ayecee said:


> Are all those fans really necessary? I mean if you are going to piggy-back a high performance fan on a rad, then at least put it in push-pull.


 The rad has push pull. The pull fan is behind the rad and can't be seen. What you are seeing is a shroud. It allows the push fan to get airflow to the center of the rad.




ayecee said:


> Honestly, the thermal solution on my pc are the 3 default case fans (1 in 2 ex), I have default Intel cooling, and a graphics card with a non reference cooler. (Bare in mind, I live in Australia, and it's the middle of summer) And my temperatures are all within reason, even after hours of gaming on a hot day.


I have an I7 950 and 2 GTX 480s, extremely hot running components. I wanted the challenge of getting 480s to run cool and quiet without putting them under water. It took a lot of testing to get the airflow just right. Today's components run so cool you wouldn't need all the fans but it was a fun build at the time.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> The rad has push pull. The pull fan is behind the rad and can't be seen. What you are seeing is a shroud. It allows the push fan to get airflow to the center of the rad.
> I have an I7 950 and 2 GTX 480s, extremely hot running components. I wanted the challenge of getting 480s to run cool and quiet without putting them under water. It took a lot of testing to get the airflow just right. Today's components run so cool you wouldn't need all the fans but it was a fun build at the time.


 
  Sorry, I didn't have a good enough look at your system, I didn't realise you had tri-channel ram (hence nehalem). So yeah that is reasonable I guess.


----------



## Paul Graham

Changed things around a bit,
  Rotated back to my Pro-Ject Headbox II as my main amplifier and the Audio Technica is now on Burn-In duties
  with new cables etc coming in soon.
   
  Excuse it not being entirely tidy, Its an in-use shot lol!
   
  And trying my Mogami Quad out on the HD25's properly for the first time...


----------



## Draygonn

ayecee said:


> Sorry, I didn't have a good enough look at your system, I didn't realise you had tri-channel ram (hence nehalem). So yeah that is reasonable I guess.


Some of the Fermi jokes were pretty funny.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkyfGJgcwQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## anoxy

Paul, is this the headphone stand you're using?


----------



## Paul Graham

Different badge but other than that, identical.


----------



## Greyson




----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





greyson said:


>


 
   
  Nice setup Greyson


----------



## ohhgourami

mmm Ducky Shine (2?)


----------



## Greyson

ohhgourami said:


> mmm Ducky Shine (2?)




That's correct. A pleasure to type on.


----------



## Deathdeisel

My rig with new chair. Gotta love 100% real leather. Excuse poor photos, used cell phone. 

   
   
   
  Lian Li Case
  i5 2500k
  580GTX
  Logitech G600 Mouse, Sidewinder X4 keyboard
  Running through Schiit Asgard and ODAC  Ignore the speakers, im more of a headphone guy than loudspeakers, as I dont get the opportunity to use them often.


----------



## MkElement

Quote: 





greyson said:


>


 
   
  Hi Greyson, nice and clean setup. And may i know what kind of monitor stand is? Thanks : )


----------



## Greyson

mkelement said:


> Hi Greyson, nice and clean setup. And may i know what kind of monitor stand is? Thanks : )




Sure, thanks. It's a Humanscale M8.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





greyson said:


> Sure, thanks. It's a Humanscale M8.


 
  More pictures of that painting to the right please and details of it


----------



## MkElement

Quote: 





greyson said:


> Sure, thanks. It's a Humanscale M8.


 
   
  The M8 is just beautiful !  : )


----------



## raybanner

thought i share my workstation "dirty"


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> thought i share my workstation "dirty"


 
  Nice setup. Guessing you're a graphics guy? After all, those wacoms aren't cheap.
  What's the thing for holding your tablet up called and can I get one for my nexus 7? It looks really useful.


----------



## niten

I like the KEF R300s (correct me if im wrong) on your desk.
What are you powering them with?


----------



## niten

Edit -- Accidental double post.


----------



## Greyson

fizzix said:


> More pictures of that painting to the right please and details of it




It's a 24x36 framed print of this. I bought it a few years ago from DeviantArt, I dont know if you can still get one.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





greyson said:


> It's a 24x36 framed print of this. I bought it a few years ago from DeviantArt, I dont know if you can still get one.


 
  That's so sick


----------



## Zowlyfon

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> My rig with new chair. Gotta love 100% real leather. Excuse poor photos, used cell phone.


 
  I love that chair. We have pretty similar computers too.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Just updated my setup, new audio interface (scarlett 8i6) and speakers (Adam A7X)


----------



## Amputate

Quote: 





lewisthemusician said:


> Just updated my setup, new audio interface (scarlett 8i6) and speakers (Adam A7X)


 
  Auw  are those different sized monitors? 
   
  anyway, when you have 3 or more monitors next to eachother you should consider breaking off the frame so that they can be closer together


----------



## steviiee




----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





zowlyfon said:


> I love that chair. We have pretty similar computers too.


 
  Thanks bud, its very comfy. Id love to get multiple monitors but I really dont have a need, or room for it.


----------



## lewisthemusician

Quote: 





amputate said:


> Auw  are those different sized monitors?
> 
> anyway, when you have 3 or more monitors next to eachother you should consider breaking off the frame so that they can be closer together


 
   
  2 LG LED 22" screens (Left and middle), and 1 LG LCD 21.5" (Right), and an LG 42" LED TV (top)
   
  I could break off the frame but I move them around a lot and would rather keep the cases on.


----------



## raybanner

Update


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Update


 
  What did you use for the monitor and audio equip. stands?


----------



## bedlam inside

Current config, office use only.

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## tranv117

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> What did you use for the monitor and audio equip. stands?


 
  Ditto. Interested in that monitor stand/equipment stand.


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Update


 
  Where did you get that round globe looking lamp?


----------



## raybanner

its a handmade product. i made it for myself.
   
  i'm planning to create more samples in order to offer them to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  i thought about specializing in customized wood stands for audio equipments.


----------



## 214324

New desktop. Still might change some stuff around but as of now, I like it. I need to get my desktop to look like this too (currently on my laptop I have to share with my family).
   
   

   
  Edit: and for my setup, I have it somewhere in my albums for Head-Fi. It's not that good, but it's something to use at least.
   
  Edit: found it. Huddler won't embed it.
   
  http://cdn.head-fi.org/f/f6/f6d849f6_100_2735.jpeg


----------



## FOX1201

The "Battle Station"


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





fox1201 said:


> The "Battle Station"


 
  Love it!


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> its a handmade product. i made it for myself.
> 
> i'm planning to create more samples in order to offer them to you.
> 
> ...


 
  That would be awesome!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Why am I the only one interested in what he's drinking? Great shot, too.
   
  I'm really looking very forward to preparing more tea when I get my speakers. 
   
  Quote: 





raybanner said:


>


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> its a handmade product. i made it for myself.
> 
> i'm planning to create more samples in order to offer them to you.
> 
> ...


 
  YES please...would love to have a cool looking lamp like that on my desk. Please keep us updated.


----------



## raybanner

Hey jono,

sorry for the late post. The lamp is from ikea


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Why am I the only one interested in what he's drinking? Great shot, too.
> 
> I'm really looking very forward to preparing more tea when I get my speakers.


 
  If he was up here today it would be Hot Chocolate!  -35 F Wind Chill


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> If he was up here today it would be Hot Chocolate!  -35 F Wind Chill


 
   
  Yep, same or colder tomorrow too and yesterday was brutal.
   
  Probably should go drive my car a bit to keep it alive...walking to work has it's downfalls.


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Why am I the only one interested in what he's drinking? Great shot, too.
> 
> I'm really looking very forward to preparing more tea when I get my speakers.


 
  Well, I drink tea too but as far as curiosity goes, I wasn't all that curious.


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> Hey jono,
> 
> sorry for the late post. The lamp is from ikea


 
  Oh ok thank you...I will look for it at ikea.


----------



## En_R

Been a real slob lately (girlfriend is out of town).


----------



## fizzix

wow, what a monster


----------



## daigo

Nice gear, En_R.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## Linkin

Is that a G700 I spy? Nice mech kb as well, what have you got? I've got a Filco MJ2 w/ black switches and a custom keyset from wasd keyboards.
   
  Pics of my setup
   
  http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/DSCN0089.jpg
   
  http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/h80i_2_zps7f16f596.png
   
  Old pic but it shows everything
   
  http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/DSCN0078.jpg


----------



## shuttleboi

dreaming of a better ... said:


> update.




Nice clean setup. What headphone amp is that? And where did you buy those stands underneath the Genelecs?


----------



## wallace

My current minimal set up.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

....


----------



## h2oxide




----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





h2oxide said:


>


 
   
  Impressive, Most Impressive!


----------



## AyeCee

Quote:  
  How about a close up of the computer? It looks very neat and tidy!


----------



## h2oxide

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> How about a close up of the computer? It looks very neat and tidy!


 

 Sure thing. I took these when I put it together. Excuse me if its too many in one post.


----------



## kinubic

man u guys have clean setups !! really like em! im still trying to find the proper desk for my dual monitors + speakers!


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote: 





h2oxide said:


>


 
   
   
  What size monitor is that? 27 inch? If so, I gotta sell my 24 inch dell and get me one of those bad boys.


----------



## En_R

h2oxide said:


> Sure thing. I took these when I put it together. Excuse me if its too many in one post.




Why did you take your computer outside and put it in the dirt to take pictures?


----------



## qqexpress

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20210907/#/20210907
   
  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20049538/#/00054564
   
  You guys think this would work to elevate my speakers, monitor, and laptop? I want to stick a Schiit Mjolnir + Gungnir underneath it, and also an Asus Xonar E1. So I was looking at the 6" tall legs, but I don't know if that would be too tall, and make it look ugly. =/
   
  What're your guys' opinions?


----------



## h2oxide

Dell U2410



en_r said:


> Why did you take your computer outside and put it in the dirt to take pictures?



Because I can? Natural light makes for good pictures.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





h2oxide said:


> Dell U2410
> Because I can? Natural light makes for good pictures.


 
  I think he means specifically why in the dirt lol. I had to ask the same thing, regardless, great clean setup, and good pictures non the less.


----------



## h2oxide

It's just a bit of mulch. It didn't get dirty in any way. Looking into it a bit too much


----------



## Greyson

Same thing with photos of guitars. "Here's a 2000$ instrument lying down in some dirt". It's _artsy. _


----------



## h2oxide

Quote: 





greyson said:


> Same thing with photos of guitars. "Here's a 2000$ instrument lying down in some dirt". It's _artsy. _


 
  Hah! Doesn't quite work the same with pictures of a PC though. I really only did it for the lighting outside. The one _wanky _photo is of the plant which I did more in jest then anything as I certainly don't think I'm any sort of professional-grade photographer.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





h2oxide said:


>


 
   
  That's a nice arrangement. I've been thinking of doing much the same thing with my monitors but my room is too small that it wouldn't end up using too much space. The components look like they could do with being put in a rack under that desk though.


----------



## h2oxide

Quote: 





currawong said:


> That's a nice arrangement. I've been thinking of doing much the same thing with my monitors but my room is too small that it wouldn't end up using too much space. The components look like they could do with being put in a rack under that desk though.


 

 Cheers. I've contemplated that however then I'd have far too much room on the desk and the poor components would overheat under the desk australiansummer.jpg.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





en_r said:


> Why did you take your computer outside and put it in the dirt to take pictures?


 
   
  Outdoor lighting is the best on cloudy days for shots of stuff like computers.  
   
  Murdermod TJ07's or any cases that Charles touches deserve good photos


----------



## h2oxide

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Outdoor lighting is the best on cloudy days for shots of stuff like computers.
> 
> Murdermod TJ07's or any cases that Charles touches deserve good photos


 

 Aaaah finally! Someone who knows. I've got the new murderBox on preorder (case no. 33). Can't wait until its manufactured. Starting a brand new build with all EK plex blocks and Ice dragon's _nanofluid_ (milk-looking coolant with suspended nano-particles). Cannot wait.


----------



## En_R

h2oxide said:


> Aaaah finally! Someone who knows. I've got the new murderBox on preorder (case no. 33). Can't wait until its manufactured. Starting a brand new build with all EK plex blocks and Ice dragon's _nanofluid_ (milk-looking coolant with suspended nano-particles). Cannot wait.




Oh I understand taking it outside for the natural lighting. Not so much why you put it in the dirt along with the other shrubbery (perhaps for decoration?) 

Murderbox cases have nothing new to offer next to mountainmods or caselabs. Maybe looks.


----------



## h2oxide

Quote: 





en_r said:


> Oh I understand taking it outside for the natural lighting. Not so much why you put it in the dirt along with the other shrubbery (perhaps for decoration?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Like I said its not dirt, its mulch. Didn't dirty the case at all.
   
  Exactly that sole reason. MurderBox cases are far more elegant than your typical hideous monstrosity of a boring black cube. Far too overdone and lacks anything new or unique (feature-set and in the looks dept) not to mention creativity. Just my 2c, each to their own.
   
  EDIT Also I think its worth noting mountainmods and caselabs are in a different league regardless of all these case being manufactured primarily for watercooling. There's your semi-normal sized cases (Corsair 800D, TJ07, Cosmos, etc) then there's LittleDevil's cases, MountainMods, Caselabs, XSPC etc. Comparing those against one another would be more equal.


----------



## En_R

h2oxide said:


> Like I said its not dirt, its mulch. Didn't dirty the case at all.
> 
> Exactly that sole reason. MurderBox cases are far more elegant than your typical hideous monstrosity of a boring black cube. Far too overdone and lacks anything new or unique (feature-set and in the looks dept) not to mention creativity. Just my 2c, each to their own.
> 
> EDIT Also I think its worth noting mountainmods and caselabs are in a different league regardless of all these case being manufactured primarily for watercooling. There's your semi-normal sized cases (Corsair 800D, TJ07, Cosmos, etc) then there's LittleDevil's cases, MountainMods, Caselabs, XSPC etc. Comparing those against one another would be more equal.




Oh yes those cases are quite large. There was a time I was thinking of a build involving a Caselabs magnum tx10 (had my eye on it before it even released) and a phase cooling setup, but then I lost interest in the hobby. Well that and I really didn't have time for gaming anymore =(.


----------



## dyelmodeintj

dat keyboard. Where did you get that from?


----------



## h2oxide

Quote: 





dyelmodeintj said:


> dat keyboard. Where did you get that from?


 
  Its custom. I bought a KBC Poker and this guy on a keyboard forum was manufacturing anodized aluminum housing/casing for the keyboard so I bought that and also bought a full new set of white PBT keycaps for it.


----------



## Aiml3ss

@ h2oxide
   
  How do you like your dynaudios? I've got a budget around 1.5k (ok probably 2k...) for either bookshelf or floorstanding speakers. Been looking at the new kef LS50 and various Zu Audio speakers, just wondering your thoughts?


----------



## h2oxide

Very full sounding speakers with tight, controlled, well extended bass. Sweet midrange and highs. These crave power so feed them well and you'll be rewarded. The new focus series is a real step up from the older focus however If you're budget is 1.5 you'll probably be looking at the next step down which from what I've heard, still isn't a bad choice. Renowned for great value for the price.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote: 





h2oxide said:


> Very full sounding speakers with tight, controlled, well extended bass. Sweet midrange and highs. These crave power so feed them well and you'll be rewarded. The new focus series is a real step up from the older focus however If you're budget is 1.5 you'll probably be looking at the next step down which from what I've heard, still isn't a bad choice. Renowned for great value for the price.


 
  That new Focus 160 looks gorgeous. Looks like the reviews have been stellar so far. Need to find a place to audition. Thanks for the mini review.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Are you specifically looking for passive speakers? The Emotiva Stealth 8 is $1400 for a pair and if I didn't have Harbeths on the way I'd own a pair myself.


----------



## kid vic

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20210907/#/20210907
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20049538/#/00054564
> 
> ...


 
  Those legs don't look very balanced my friend, I wouldn't put my studio monitors anywhere near those.


----------



## steven1859

They are the Swan MKIII


----------



## MorbidToaster

He's putting 4 legs on the shelf to raise his stuff a few inches. It should be no problem.
  Quote: 





kid vic said:


> Those legs don't look very balanced my friend, I wouldn't put my studio monitors anywhere near those.


----------



## Aiml3ss

morbidtoaster said:


> Are you specifically looking for passive speakers? The Emotiva Stealth 8 is $1400 for a pair and if I didn't have Harbeths on the way I'd own a pair myself.




Yes, passive speakers. Still debating between bookshelf and floor standing speakers but I don't want to go powered. Ill take a look at the stealths but from the looks of it (aesthetics matter in this case), it doesn't look nearly as class as the focus 160's nor the kef r series.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, passive speakers. Still debating between bookshelf and floor standing speakers but I don't want to go powered. Ill take a look at the stealths but from the looks of it (aesthetics matter in this case), it doesn't look nearly as class as the focus 160's nor the kef r series.


 

 First, if you can get floorstanders , I mean REAL floor standers, get them, unless you intend to use them as PC Speakers on either side of your screen.

 Two, active/passive is less of an issue than you may believe. My by now nearly 20 Years old (and once refurbished) passive speakers driven by nice tube amps have even seen off big active 3-Way ATC's (never mind most active toys) and have done so with ease.

 BUT, do not buy a toy speaker stretched into floor stander.

 They are usually worse worse than the stand-mount (I think in septic tank land they call 'em "bookshelf") versions.

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## ShiftySound

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 
  Nice mouse I have the same one and of course nice speakers.


----------



## MorbidToaster

If you're looking into the R series I think they're some of the sexiest speakers on the market right now. The woofer is sooooo great. 
   
  If you could stretch to 2k though I'd probably go with the baby Harbeths. They won't give the extension some may need though, unfortunately. 
   
  I think the Airmotiv series is one of the best speakers for the money right now, but they're aren't winning any beauty contests anytime soon. 
   
  Quote: 





aiml3ss said:


> Yes, passive speakers. Still debating between bookshelf and floor standing speakers but I don't want to go powered. Ill take a look at the stealths but from the looks of it (aesthetics matter in this case), it doesn't look nearly as class as the focus 160's nor the kef r series.


----------



## En_R

If you are looking for speakers, hunt audiogon like a madman.

A wide range of speakers can be found for very low prices, some even as low as 30% msrp. I find Audiogon sellers give me better prices than the dealers in my area 90% of the time.

For example, I have been eyeing this for awhile http://app.audiogon.com/listings/full-range-martin-logan-clx-2013-01-27-speakers-453-42.

The number of scammers are exponentially higher as well~ be warned  (Now that I think of it. The seller of these Martin Logans might be one too ).


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote: 





bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> First, if you can get floorstanders , I mean REAL floor standers, get them, unless you intend to use them as PC Speakers on either side of your screen.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's what i'm currently debating myself with right now. Do I put them besides my monitors or put floorstanding speakers in the living room? Bah! 
   
   



morbidtoaster said:


> If you're looking into the R series I think they're some of the sexiest speakers on the market right now. The woofer is sooooo great.
> 
> If you could stretch to 2k though I'd probably go with the baby Harbeths. They won't give the extension some may need though, unfortunately.
> 
> I think the Airmotiv series is one of the best speakers for the money right now, but they're aren't winning any beauty contests anytime soon.


 

   
  Any advantages of the Harbeth over the R300's? 
   
   



en_r said:


> If you are looking for speakers, hunt audiogon like a madman.
> 
> A wide range of speakers can be found for very low prices, some even as low as 30% msrp. I find Audiogon sellers give me better prices than the dealers in my area 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


 
  I bought some Onix ref 1's off of Audiogon like 4 years ago. Those speakers are now at the cabin but man oh man do they kick some serious ass. I browse audiogon everyday but no one is putting the new Kef R series on there yet. Too early I suppose.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Can't say, really. I haven't heard the R300s...I just like Harbeths.  I also think they're gorgeous. The rose nut finish they offer is stunning.
   
  Quote: 





aiml3ss said:


> Any advantages of the Harbeth over the R300's?


----------



## freitz

My Current build.
   
  I7 3930k
  RIVE
  16GB Samsung 30nm
  GTX 680
  Lots of water.


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





shiftysound said:


> Nice mouse I have the same one and of course nice speakers.


 
  As do I. I've had the mx518 for over 5 years. Of course not the same one, I believe I'm on my 12th. Great mouse and possibly the only mouse I'll ever use granted I find a new one every time I need it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

MX518 master race checking in here as well. Though I'm not sure how the heck you break your mice. Mine seems indestructible. I've had it for around 5 years with no issues.
   
  Quote: 





fizzix said:


> As do I. I've had the mx518 for over 5 years. Of course not the same one, I believe I'm on my 12th. Great mouse and possibly the only mouse I'll ever use granted I find a new one every time I need it.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Youve broken your mouse 12 times?! I have the same one as well for use with my laptop, dunno how you managed that.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> MX518 master race checking in here as well. Though I'm not sure how the heck you break your mice. Mine seems indestructible. I've had it for around 5 years with no issues.


 
   
  Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Youve broken your mouse 12 times?! I have the same one as well for use with my laptop, dunno how you managed that.


 

 Angry gamer, perhaps?


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Angry gamer, perhaps?


 
  Bingo. During high school, lots of competitive counter strike and dota. Don't worry, my current 518 has been here 2 years as I hardly game (competitively). I'm glad we all share a bond of 518 love and no other mouse will ever come between you and yours truly.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> Bingo. During high school, lots of competitive counter strike and dota. Don't worry, my current 518 has been here 2 years as I hardly game (competitively). I'm glad we all share a bond of 518 love and no other mouse will ever come between you and yours truly.


 

 Have to break the chain already. I'm a G9x user.


----------



## gibbro

All the logitech's I have owned seemed to die after about a year, several G5/7's, G9/x, 518, MX duo etc. Ive only had one razer die and that was my fault. Currently having no problems with Razer mamba, a very nice mouse I have found. After going to mechanical keyboards, I cannot go back. Cheery red or brown. Rubber dome keyboards just don't cut it, they feel "cheap and nasty" even the G15's that I have owned. Oh and stay away from the Razer mechanical kb's, the cherry blue is nasty and keys just stop working after about a year + dodgy drivers.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





gibbro said:


> Oh and stay away from the Razer mechanical kb's, the cherry blue is nasty and keys just stop working after about a year + dodgy drivers.


 
   
  Don't say anything bad about the cherry blues!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



PS. I'm just kidding.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





gibbro said:


> the cherry blue is nasty


 
  Woahhh, that's preference.


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> He's putting 4 legs on the shelf to raise his stuff a few inches. It should be no problem.


 
   
  Hm, yeah, well I dunno if I want to just use 4, I maybe buy two sets and use 6? 4 for the corners and 2 at the center.


----------



## kid vic

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> Hm, yeah, well I dunno if I want to just use 4, I maybe buy two sets and use 6? 4 for the corners and 2 at the center.


 
  6 seems like overkill, maybe put something tall under there?


----------



## gibbro

sniping said:


> Woahhh, that's preference.



 
 Yeah, but they are very loud. Good for typing i found. It's a very personal preference indeed.


----------



## hubee

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> update.


 
  Ugh, that's nice!


----------



## hubee

Quote: 





wallace said:


> My current minimal set up.


 

 Hi wallace. How well works the foams under your JPW monitors? How much bass is lost with this methode? (i'm also thinking to upgrade my desktop-monitors with such a foam... but some review says a big lost in the bass range)


----------



## awsanderson

newb here, first post and first rig, just got it all hooked up today, gonna add mini maggies soon, ok well can't figure out how to add a pic so... Sennheiser hd650's Schiit Gungnir DAC and Lyr amp


----------



## cgoodwin22

Quote: 





awsanderson said:


> newb here, first post and first rig, just got it all hooked up today, gonna add mini maggies soon, ok well can't figure out how to add a pic so... Sennheiser hd650's Schiit Gungnir DAC and Lyr amp


 
  Yeah, i'm new here also...i think you need to have a certain amount of posts before you're allowed to post pictures.


----------



## awsanderson

Ahh, well welcome to headfi, what brings you?


----------



## awsanderson

Quote: 





cgoodwin22 said:


> Yeah, i'm new here also...i think you need to have a certain amount of posts before you're allowed to post pictures.


 
  ahh, welcome to head-fi, what brings you?


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





awsanderson said:


> newb here, first post and first rig, just got it all hooked up today, gonna add *mini maggies* soon, ok well can't figure out how to add a pic so... *Sennheiser hd650's Schiit Gungnir DAC and Lyr amp*


 
   
  Pretty impressive for a newbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All I had when I came here a few years ago was an iPod Video, Bose Triports (shudder) and some Etymotic ER6i's


----------



## jeffxx

Trying to improve the aesthetics of this setup.  Just added the 2nd shelf (needs painting) and put some speakers on the desk since I think my ears need an occasional break from headphone use.


----------



## dean0

Updated!


----------



## awsanderson

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Pretty impressive for a newbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I tend to jump in headfirst when I do things


----------



## ljhodad

Just set it up yesterday, and I'm liking the sound!


----------



## DenonBeaver




----------



## Aiml3ss

@dean0

What speakers are those in the first picture?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





aiml3ss said:


> @dean0
> 
> What speakers are those in the first picture?


 

 Those are Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 loudspeakers. I've been trying to get a pair myself but like the Q Acoustics, they are indeed hard to come by in the States..


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> Those are Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 loudspeakers. I've been trying to get a pair myself but like the Q Acoustics, they are indeed hard to come by in the States..


 
   
  Aren't the 9.1 discontinued? 10.1 are easy to get in the States, but I thought the 9.1 is discontinued. Or maybe that's why you are saying they are hard to get...?


----------



## conquerator2

My rig 
   
   
  NFB 3.32 , Mini-X ,  E11 , PRO 900, PS3 

   
  HE-6


----------



## tranv117

dean0 said:


> Updated!
> Are those Polk Lsi monitors? If so what model and what are you using to power them?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> Aren't the 9.1 discontinued? 10.1 are easy to get in the States, but I thought the 9.1 is discontinued. Or maybe that's why you are saying they are hard to get...?


 

 They are, that's precisely what I am referencing though. I see that they frequently appear in Used condition on UK's eBay for great prices. I just wish it was the same for the US eBay.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





destroysall said:


> They are, that's precisely what I am referencing though. I see that they frequently appear in Used condition on UK's eBay for great prices. I just wish it was the same for the US eBay.


 
   
  Oh, okay. I thought maybe that's what you meant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they've even got the next generation coming out that follows the 10.1 called the 121...
   
  I think I like the 10.1 or 10.2...


----------



## kinubic

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


>


 
   
  this desk would be perfect for my dual monitor set up! may i know what kind it is! or anything similar to it!


----------



## Nebby

Looks like an Ikea Jerker, which is no longer made/sold. You might have some luck looking on craigslist, but they're popular enough that often times they're sold at a premium price.


----------



## whirlwind

Holy crap, I need to quit listening to music....playing games....and clean!


----------



## joehalo

My new desk from IKEA!
   

   

   

   

   
 My girlfriend doesn't keep her half clean all the time lol.


----------



## cel4145

whirlwind said:


>




Your Grados been drinking Samuel Smiths? They have good taste. LOL


----------



## kinubic

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Looks like an Ikea Jerker, which is no longer made/sold. You might have some luck looking on craigslist, but they're popular enough that often times they're sold at a premium price.


 
   


 thanks! i found a bunch locally but i really need to find those extensions to put the speakers ontop !!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I have a Jerker i could put up for sale. It has the side adjustable shelves also. I'm afraid shipping would be a fortune unless you live in the SF bay area though.


----------



## cssarrow

@ Joehalo
   
  I'm digging the colors man. Very nice setup.


----------



## kid vic

Quote: 





aaron909 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  @Aaron909 where did you get those speaker stand extension things?? My desk is almost identical to yours and I know my Mackies need to be farther apart, that looks perfect.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

They're from IKEA.. Probably came with the desk.


----------



## kinubic

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> I have a Jerker i could put up for sale. It has the side adjustable shelves also. I'm afraid shipping would be a fortune unless you live in the SF bay area though.


 

 i live in la shipping is prolly gona be a pain. shud just sell me the side shelves


----------



## Defiant00

Quote: 





denonbeaver said:


>


 
   
  Aha, good to see the Asgard and Bifrost at their new home, hope you're enjoying them!
   
  Here's what I'm now using (work laptop is right outside of the picture):


----------



## proton007

Anyone using Ikea galant?  I'm planning on getting one (160x80), and possibly get the extension as well (80x60). Are they sturdy enough?


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Anyone using Ikea galant?  I'm planning on getting one (160x80), and possibly get the extension as well (80x60). Are they sturdy enough?


 
  Bowei has one.
   
  Over at Overclock.net, it's very popular for being a ridiculously well built desk. Some people have 2-3 CRT monitors on it and it still doesn't warp or give in. They're very sturdy if you ask me. I want one really bad.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> Bowei has one.
> 
> Over at Overclock.net, it's very popular for being a ridiculously well built desk. Some people have 2-3 CRT monitors on it and it still doesn't warp or give in. They're very sturdy if you ask me. I want one really bad.


 

 Thanks for the info, I took a look at Overclock, seems like a really nice solution.


----------



## Whippler

I got one of these Galant desks, Don't like the  legs so mush as one previous similar desk that i have. can't remember the model.


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





whippler said:


> I got one of these Galant desks, Don't like the  legs so mush as one previous similar desk that i have. can't remember the model.


 

 Hey, its still better than the vika amon I have. Agreed, its cheap for a table, but its pretty wobbly, especially when typing.


----------



## alex223

Quote: 





proton007 said:


> Anyone using Ikea galant?  I'm planning on getting one (160x80), and possibly get the extension as well (80x60). Are they sturdy enough?


 
   
  You can go. I have one myself and for the last 4 years it's been pretty solid... Hope it'll last like that.


----------



## pyramid6

I think the Gallant has T-legs and A-legs.  The T-legs can be adjusted, but are probably more wobbly than the A-legs.  The table top its self is solid as heck.
   
  Edit:  I have three Galants.


----------



## SMed

Hi guys, new here. This was my set up a few months ago. I've since moved, and don't have the space at the moment for the speakers. But They were just some active Fostex PM0.5 monitors, with an active Mission 8" sub under the desk. This was using an E-MU PCI sound card.
   
  Really liked that man-cave... just regretted the wallpaper though. lol


----------



## alex223

Quote: 





pyramid6 said:


> I think the Gallant has T-legs and A-legs.  The T-legs can be adjusted, but are probably more wobbly than the A-legs.  The table top its self is solid as heck.
> 
> Edit:  I have three Galants.


 
   
  A-legs can be adjusted too...


----------



## Masterjay88

Hey guys, just updated my setup.  Went from Logitech Z-2300 and dual 23" monitors... to Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 350's and an ultrawide 29" monitor.  Loving the changes so far
   
*Old Setup:*

   
   
   
   
*New Setup:*


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





masterjay88 said:


>


 
  I must have one of those monitors. Where did you buy it? I haven't seen any of the ultra-wide's for sale yet.


----------



## drez

I know huh, I want one as well to replace my u2711. This one shouls be good for gaming as well:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6741/lg-29ea93-monitor-review-rev-125


----------



## Masterjay88

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> I must have one of those monitors. Where did you buy it? I haven't seen any of the ultra-wide's for sale yet.


 

 It's the Dell Ultrasharp U2913wm.  You can get them from dell.com, amazon, or ebay. They also have the LG version (29EA93) on Ebay or amazon as well.  Both have the same IPS panel with some feature and design changes
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-U2913WM-Exchange-Warranty/dp/B00AAZ470Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361192853&sr=8-2&keywords=29EA93
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Original-LG-29EA93-Panorama-Monitor/dp/B00AFR5HVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361192853&sr=8-1&keywords=29EA93


----------



## Tangster

I'd rather have a 16:10 aspect ratio, but the 29" format does look snazzy.


----------



## 2NE1

Very nice pictures man.


----------



## 28980

masterjay88 said:


> It's the Dell Ultrasharp U2913wm.  You can get them from dell.com, amazon, or ebay. They also have the LG version (29EA93) on Ebay or amazon as well.  Both have the same IPS panel with some feature and design changes
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-UltraSharp-U2913WM-Exchange-Warranty/dp/B00AAZ470Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1361192853&sr=8-2&keywords=29EA93
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Original-LG-29EA93-Panorama-Monitor/dp/B00AFR5HVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361192853&sr=8-1&keywords=29EA93




What's that desk?


----------



## Tangster

There was some good light today so I took photos of my whole rig. The U3011 makes the Asgard look like a Magni. 
   
   

   

   
  Some close ups of the water cooling:
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## 28980

Sideways PC case is totally hipster


----------



## swmtnbiker

Quote: 





masterjay88 said:


> Hey guys, just updated my setup.  Went from Logitech Z-2300 and dual 23" monitors... to Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 350's and an ultrawide 29" monitor.  Loving the changes so far


 
   
  Where did you get the Aston Martin?


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





tangster said:


> There was some good light today so I took photos of my whole rig. The U3011 makes the Asgard look like a Magni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'll let it pass this once, but next time you want a picture of my wife on your desktop you better ask!


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





tangster said:


> There was some good light today so I took photos of my whole rig. The U3011 makes the Asgard look like a Magni.


 
   
  Nice....
   
  Years ago I used to have the Behringer 2031A's in my home studio. Very good sound for the price.


----------



## Masterjay88

Quote: 





28980 said:


> What's that desk?


 

 it's just an ikea Fredrik desk... nothing special


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





masterjay88 said:


> it's just an ikea Fredrik desk... nothing special


 
   
  Did you build that keyboard tray yourself?


----------



## JaiSAn

Am building a WallTop at the moment, still need to purchase a Graphics Card cable............
   
  Credit goes to whoever built the uploaded pic's system, mine will be a little more compact, slightly more quieter and neater with SSDs + cable sleeves, the basic principal is the same.
   
  No matter how hard I try, my desk is always/indefinitely cluttered.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   

   
   
  @ 28980 For all information regarding Keyboards, go visit GeekhackDOTorg


----------



## smogsy

list of stuff:
 Imac 27"
 2.8GHz Extreme Edition
 8GB RAM
 2TB HDD
 HD4850 512MB
 2560x1440
 OSX Snow Leopard

 Windows 7
 I7 3770k @ 4.4ghz
 MSI Mpower
 12GB of DDR 1600mhz ram
 7970 3GB
 2x 120GB SSD
  2x 3TB
  1X 1TB
 ASUS Xonar STX
 30" 2560x1600
  1000w Cosair


 Linux Backup:
 Althon II 2.8ghz
 4GB DDR3 RAM
 1TB x4
 ATI CHIPSET
 22"inch Screen
 1650x1050

 Macbook
 Core 2 Duo 2.2
 4GB RAM
 120GB HD
 Intel X3100

 Other Stuff:
 Playstation Slim 250GB
 Pansonic Bluray 3D
  SKY HD 1TB

*Cambridge Audio DAC
 NAD BEE315 AMP
 Morduant Short mezzo 2's*
   
  Netgear DGN3700
  Virgin Media Router For 2nd BB connection
 NETGEAR 16 Gigabit Switch
 Ipod Touch 4
 1TB HD USB
 Sony Digital PhotoFrame
   
   
  since then speakers stands + akg 702s!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





jaisan said:


> Am building a WallTop at the moment, still need to purchase a Graphics Card cable............
> 
> Credit goes to whoever built the uploaded pic's system, mine will be a little more compact, slightly more quieter and neater with SSDs + cable sleeves, the basic principal is the same.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Great 'enclosure'. You win


----------



## 214324

alex223 said:


> A-legs can be adjusted too...




Meh, but it's less convenient since you need to adjust 4 legs instead of 2. At least on the regular rectangle shaped desks.

Stability is #1 though so I'd go w/ the A leg if it's more stable.


----------



## 214324

jaisan said:


> Am building a WallTop at the moment, still need to purchase a Graphics Card cable............
> 
> Credit goes to whoever built the uploaded pic's system, mine will be a little more compact, slightly more quieter and neater with SSDs + cable sleeves, the basic principal is the same.
> 
> ...




I think I saw the log for that scratch build on OCN and bit-tech.

Geekhack! Another place where they greet you with "sorry for your wallet."


----------



## Moab

Quote: 





masterjay88 said:


> Hey guys, just updated my setup.  Went from Logitech Z-2300 and dual 23" monitors... to Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 350's and an ultrawide 29" monitor.  Loving the changes so far
> 
> *Old Setup:*
> 
> ...


 
  Looks incredible and elegant!  Very clean also.


----------



## JaiSAn

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> I think I saw the log for that scratch build on OCN and bit-tech.
> 
> Geekhack! Another place where they greet you with "sorry for your wallet."


 
  Yes, as I said, credit goes to someone else, I'm merely building one for the sake of it......................................cannot understand why it all has to be contained and hidden inside a metal box.
   
  .....and Yes again, I still have two NIB IBM Model M Space Saving keyboards costing me over $600...........................................also numerous others, old and new mechanical kbds...........all neatly packed into boxes.
   
  At this very moment, I'm typing on a SIIG MiniTouch with Monterey switches, Made in Taiwan.


----------



## Moab

.


----------



## Moab

Quote: 





dean0 said:


> Updated!


 
  That is an impressive audio man cave!


----------



## AyeCee

jaisan said:


> Am building a WallTop at the moment, still need to purchase a Graphics Card cable............
> 
> Credit goes to whoever built the uploaded pic's system, mine will be a little more compact, slightly more quieter and neater with SSDs + cable sleeves, the basic principal is the same.
> 
> ...




I have the same monitor, I've had it for ages, it goes alright, don't know whether to get another or upgrade to a 29in ultra-wide. 
Also, digital blasphemy do make the best desktop wallpapers aye!


----------



## jpongin

I'm just starting to get into HiFi audio so hopefully I'll be adding more higher quality audio components to the setup.  In fact, I just ordered my first Beyerdynamics (DT880 Pro 250ohms).  Hopefully the Xonar Xense will drive them.  I do love my PC350s for both music and games, but I do have to EQ them otherwise they sound a bit LoFi (even at the custom gain setting).
   
  This rig was also featured in HardOCPs "upgrade of the day" - http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/11/15/h_reader_upgrade_day
   
  http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a210/jpongin/PC%20Build%20IV/IMG_0695.jpg
  http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a210/jpongin/PC%20Build%20IV/IMG_0679.jpg


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





dean0 said:


> Updated!


 
   
  Didn't see this post earlier. Just wanted to say nice Leap chair. I'm sure you love yours as much as I do.


----------



## pwnm30rdi3

Quote: 





smogsy said:


>


 
  I love the look of this set-up, very clean.
  I need to post pictures of my new set-up!


----------



## KiruDub

Some beautiful and original set-ups in this thread!
   
  I'm lucky enough to work from home as a graphic designer, and music production is my hobby.
   
  The room pictured below is my temporary office until a dedicated office and studio is finished this spring (*very* excited about that).
   
  I stand while I work, after I realized that I was sitting pretty much all day for a good portion of my adult life aside from my normal exercise (work, then dinner, then some TV or gaming on my PC, then sleep). Then I read a study that showed bad it is for our bodies, since we weren't designed for it... I'm 41, and want to enjoy my life in good health as long as possible. If I fall when I'm 70, i want to be able to get up and dust myself off.
   
  So after a lot of research and spit-takes when I saw the prices, I bought an Anthro Elevate desk, which is motorized to allow for infinite adjustability. This allows me to sit when I need to (since I have a trick knee that I'm in the process of rehabilitating) and stand the rest of the time.
   
  Not cheap, and I got a bunch of optional add-ons, like an integrated power bar and cable tray, width extensions, a CPU rack for my Mac, etc --- the price of a very good DAC or amp, let's put it that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 --- but it's been a help to my health problems, and I don't feel like a zombie after I finish work.
   
  Desk in it's sitting position:
   

   
   
  Desk in it's standing position:
   

   
  As far as gear, I have my 30" HP monitor on an articulated arm that is being fed by:
*My work/music Mac Pro*
  - 2008 dual 3.2ghz Xeon quad cores, 32 gig RAM, all drive bays full and the empty optical bay hard drive mod applied.
*and my gaming PC*
  i7 960 3.2ghz, Win 7 Pro 64, 6 gigs RAM, two Geforce 470s in SLI
   
  Next to the right leg of the desk you can just make out the LEDs of 2 APC UPS batteries and the huge umbilical I have going for the power, monitor and data cables (I had to buy extra long DVI cables for the desk to be able to go all the way up and still have slack).
   
  On the desktop to the right of the monitor is my old Focusrite Saffire Firewire audio interface (vertical silver box with a white face) that drives some actually OK sounding KRK Rockit 5" active near-field monitors. I recently got an RME Fireface and will be upgrading my monitors and adding a sub once the office remodel is done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I also use the audio interface to drive my HiFIman HE400s when I'm mixing down my music, and I use a Titanium HD to drive them when I game on my PC.
   
  I might get a desktop amp/DAC for giggles at some point... probably a Schiit Asgard 2 and Bifrost, since they'll match the look of my external backup hard drives perfectly (yeah, I'm a designer, I get weird about stuff like that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## 214324

@KiruDub
   
  Very nice. I need to get a desk so I can have a standing and sitting setup.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





jpongin said:


> I'm just starting to get into HiFi audio so hopefully I'll be adding more higher quality audio components to the setup.  In fact, I just ordered my first Beyerdynamics (DT880 Pro 250ohms).  Hopefully the Xonar Xense will drive them.  I do love my PC350s for both music and games, but I do have to EQ them otherwise they sound a bit LoFi (even at the custom gain setting).
> 
> This rig was also featured in HardOCPs "upgrade of the day" - http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/11/15/h_reader_upgrade_day
> 
> ...


 
   
  Goodness, that is a beefy water cooler and radiator you have going in the case.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





jpongin said:


> I'm just starting to get into HiFi audio so hopefully I'll be adding more higher quality audio components to the setup.  In fact, I just ordered my first Beyerdynamics (DT880 Pro 250ohms).  Hopefully the Xonar Xense will drive them.  I do love my PC350s for both music and games, but I do have to EQ them otherwise they sound a bit LoFi (even at the custom gain setting).
> 
> This rig was also featured in HardOCPs "upgrade of the day" - http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/11/15/h_reader_upgrade_day
> 
> ...


 

 Are those rubber domes you're typing on?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Are those rubber domes you're typing on?


 
  For a keyboard that thin, probably scissor switches.


----------



## Timmyw

Hey KiruDub,
   
  Where did you get the speakers stands you have on your desk?  I have been looking for something similar for quite some time and not been able to find anything.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





tangster said:


> For a keyboard that thin, probably scissor switches.


 

 Makes more sense to have a nice mechanical especially when he already has a 4k rig.


----------



## PanamaHat

I've done a little upgrading since last semester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Not pictured - dt770's and Odac and a whole mess of cables stemming from my usb hub


----------



## KiruDub

hybridcore said:


> @KiruDub
> 
> Very nice. I need to get a desk so I can have a standing and sitting setup.


 
  Thanks! Yeah, I used to use an Ikea Galant desk for ages; the Anthro was $$, but then I realized I drop 4 - $5K on a workstation computer every 5 or so years without batting an eye, and this is a desk that'll last pretty much forever if I take care of it.
   
  Quote: 





timmyw said:


> Hey KiruDub,
> 
> Where did you get the speakers stands you have on your desk?  I have been looking for something similar for quite some time and not been able to find anything.





  Hey, the stands I have now were a "ground score" while I was walking by a dumpster at the apt complex I used to live at.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're just MDF bookshelf speaker stands with the top platform taken off. Totally cheaply made, but... free.
   
  Here's something similar, though: http://www.wood-tech.com/catalog/31/wc_seriesmdf_wood_with_black_finish
   
  And these are stamnds I might look into once my office/studio is done: http://www.soundanchors.com/page14.html


----------



## StudioSound

ohhgourami said:


> Makes more sense to have a nice mechanical especially when he already has a 4k rig.


It could be argued that low profile scissor switches are actually better for gaming than a mechanical keyboard.

With both the scissor switches, and mechanical switches, travel to actuation is about 2mm, but with the mechanical keyboard, you have a further 2mm of travel to bottom out the keys. (and you _do_ bottom out when gaming)

When you release the keys, there is effectively _no_ travel on the scissor keyboard before the switch is reset, but with the mechanical keyboard there is 2mm of travel upwards before the switch is reset. And if you are using a light switch, or MX Blues, it's possible to lift your fingers, but not _enough_ so that you are still pressing that key, even though you are not bottoming out. I found this to be especially problematic with the MX Blues, because their reset point is separate from their activation point:


----------



## Timmyw

Quote: 





kirudub said:


> Hey, the stands I have now were a "ground score" while I was walking by a dumpster at the apt complex I used to live at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





panamahat said:


> I've done a little upgrading since last semester
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That QFR is begging you for a new set of keycaps


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





kirudub said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I used to use an Ikea Galant desk for ages; the Anthro was $$, but then I realized I drop 4 - $5K on a workstation computer every 5 or so years without batting an eye, and this is a desk that'll last pretty much forever if I take care of it.


 
  Wondering if there's an IKEA hack I can do to get the Galant so it raises high enough to be used as a standing desk...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Unfortunately I don't have that much money to spend, maybe after I finish high school, finish college, and then get a good paying job.
   
  But for now, I'll need to find some alternative.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> It could be argued that low profile scissor switches are actually better for gaming than a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> With both the scissor switches, and mechanical switches, travel to actuation is about 2mm, but with the mechanical keyboard, you have a further 2mm of travel to bottom out the keys. (and you _do_ bottom out when gaming)
> 
> When you release the keys, there is effectively _no_ travel on the scissor keyboard before the switch is reset, but with the mechanical keyboard there is 2mm of travel upwards before the switch is reset. And if you are using a light switch, or MX Blues, it's possible to lift your fingers, but not _enough_ so that you are still pressing that key, even though you are not bottoming out. I found this to be especially problematic with the MX Blues, because their reset point is separate from their activation point:


 
   
  Maybe _you_ do, but I don't bottom out much when gaming. I prefer mech switches because I know exactly when the key is pressed and released, as opposed to being able to feel the bump in the key but still not press hard enough for it to register like on membrane/scissor switches that only activate when the key is pressed down all the way.
   
  I guess if you use a lot of force normally, a capacitive based keyboard might be better for you, but I generally type pretty light and quick, so my MX blue keyboard works great for gaming.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





studiosound said:


> It could be argued that low profile scissor switches are actually better for gaming than a mechanical keyboard.
> 
> With both the scissor switches, and mechanical switches, travel to actuation is about 2mm, but with the mechanical keyboard, you have a further 2mm of travel to bottom out the keys. (and you _do_ bottom out when gaming)
> 
> When you release the keys, there is effectively _no_ travel on the scissor keyboard before the switch is reset, but with the mechanical keyboard there is 2mm of travel upwards before the switch is reset. And if you are using a light switch, or MX Blues, it's possible to lift your fingers, but not _enough_ so that you are still pressing that key, even though you are not bottoming out. I found this to be especially problematic with the MX Blues, because their reset point is separate from their activation point:


 
   
  Mechanical boards feel better in general. I'm just saying why spend 4k on a rig but cheap out on the thing you are almost always in physical contact with - your keyboard. That's equivalent to buying high-end DAC and amp for non-audiophile quality headphones.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I think this qualifies..


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Mechanical boards feel better in general. I'm just saying why spend 4k on a rig but cheap out on the thing you are almost always in physical contact with - your keyboard. That's equivalent to buying high-end DAC and amp for non-audiophile quality headphones.


 
  This.
   
  What you interact with to use your computer is a huge part in experience. Typing has been ridiculously pleasant after buying my mechanical keyboard a few years ago. This thing is built like a brick too (typing on a Filco).


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> This.
> 
> What you interact with to use your computer is a huge part in experience. Typing has been ridiculously pleasant after buying my mechanical keyboard a few years ago. This thing is built like a brick too (typing on a Filco).


 
  Keyboard, mouse and screen are all too often overlooked in builds.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Keyboard, mouse and screen are all too often overlooked in builds.


 
   
  Don't even get me started on guys who throw down 1k of GPUs then end up with a pair of garbage TN panels. But yeah, you get the point. Peripherals are VERY important.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Mechanical boards feel better in general. I'm just saying why spend 4k on a rig but cheap out on the thing you are almost always in physical contact with - your keyboard. That's equivalent to buying high-end DAC and amp for non-audiophile quality headphones.


 
  Couldn't agree more. The physical interface is probably more important than whether you get the i5 or i7 processor.  I got a QPAD mk-50 mx brown keyboard, unfortunately it had the german key layout so I have to return it  Darn those german descriptions of those international german ebay sellers...
   
  But going back to my rubber dome keyboard is awful. Not just because it feels squishy, but even the shape of the keys, the weight of the keyboard. It's all very important.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Don't even get me started on guys who throw down 1k of GPUs then end up with a pair of garbage TN panels. But yeah, you get the point. Peripherals are VERY important.


 
   
  But refresh rates!  No matter how terrible the color reproduction or viewing angles end up being!


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Keyboard, mouse and screen are all too often overlooked in builds.


 
  Agreed. Using this mechanical keyboard has made using the computer so much more of a joy. My monitors right now are terrible though.
  Quote: 





ohhgourami said:


> Don't even get me started on guys who throw down 1k of GPUs then end up with a pair of garbage TN panels. But yeah, you get the point. Peripherals are VERY important.


 
  This.
  Quote: 





daigo said:


> But refresh rates!  No matter how terrible the color reproduction or viewing angles end up being!


 
  Go find an overclockable Yamakasi Catleap. Better yet, go with VA instead. Plus, 60Hz is more than enough for most of us. There are also people like photo editors and such who need those accurate colors and viewing angles instead of higher refresh rates.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> Go find an overclockable Yamakasi Catleap. Better yet, go with VA instead. Plus, 60Hz is more than enough for most of us. There are also people like photo editors and such who need those accurate colors and viewing angles instead of higher refresh rates.


 
   
  I forgot to use my sarcasm font.  My two monitors are a Dell 2408wfp (MVA) and a HP ZR24W (IPS) so I'm definitely on the side of better color reproduction for monitors.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> Go find an overclockable Yamakasi Catleap.


 
  Easier said than done haha. Those 2B monitors are so expensive that you're just better off getting the OC Tempest/Overlord PCB.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Easier said than done haha. Those 2B monitors are so expensive that you're just better off getting the OC Tempest/Overlord PCB.


 
  I'd rather get another U3011.


----------



## WarriorSl

Quote: 





h2oxide said:


>


 
   
  Awesome, which keyboard is that?


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





warriorsl said:


> Awesome, which keyboard is that?


 
  I can't say for sure, looks like a KBT Race with an aluminum case though.


----------



## 1-MiC

Are low quality photo's even allowed here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just added these Blue Sky eXo2 monitors.


----------



## calipilot227

I've yet to see anyone get chastised for a poor quality photo. No need to apologize


----------



## StudioSound

fortunex said:


> Maybe _you_ do, but I don't bottom out much when gaming. I prefer mech switches because I know exactly when the key is pressed and released, as opposed to being able to feel the bump in the key but still not press hard enough for it to register like on membrane/scissor switches that only activate when the key is pressed down all the way.
> 
> I guess if you use a lot of force normally, a capacitive based keyboard might be better for you, but I generally type pretty light and quick, so my MX blue keyboard works great for gaming.


With most games, you are holding keys down rather than tapping them, which is a lot easier to do with a scissor switch. Membrane keyboards are just all around bad experiences.

Unless you are holding the key right at the operating point, which is where it is with a scissor switch, it takes longer to release a mechanical key - that's a fact. And with MX Blue in particular, the reset point is placed further back from the operating point, so it's possible to _mostly_ release the key, but because of that tactile bump on the upwards stroke as well as the downwards stroke, it's very easy for a key to get "stuck" on when using a light touch.

MX Blues are probably the worst keyboard for gaming, even worse than membrane.

That's not to say that mechanical keyboards aren't a lot nicer to type on, but scissor keyboards have the lowest amount of travel, which is important in gaming.



daigo said:


> But refresh rates! No matter how terrible the color reproduction or viewing angles end up being!


Are you gaming for fun, or to be competitive? If you're being competitive, you _need_ one of the new 1ms Lightboost panels or a CRT.


----------



## fizzix




----------



## Nonphixion67

fizzix said:


>




How do you have those KRK's hooked up to your pc? Im debating whether to move them from my turntable to my pc...

side note, i also use them as hat holder lol


----------



## Sniping

nonphixion67 said:


> How do you have those KRK's hooked up to your pc? Im debating whether to move them from my turntable to my pc...
> 
> side note, i also use them as hat holder lol



 
 Those aren't mine, but I do have Rokit 5's that I have hooked up straight to my computer. I have a Y splitter that combines both XLR cables from the left and right speaker into a 3.5mm that I plug into my computer.


----------



## Nonphixion67

sniping said:


> Those aren't mine, but I do have Rokit 5's that I have hooked up straight to my computer. I have a Y splitter that combines both XLR cables from the left and right speaker into a 3.5mm that I plug into my computer.




Is that safe to bypass an amp like that?


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





nonphixion67 said:


> Is that safe to bypass an amp like that?


 
  I have no idea but that's the setup that KRK sold me. 
  http://www.amazon.com/KRK-Powered-Reference-Monitors-Package/dp/B004GI0E6C/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1362626537&sr=8-7&keywords=krk+rokit+5


----------



## fizzix

I use these from my computer to the KRKs http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005HGM1D6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





nonphixion67 said:


> Is that safe to bypass an amp like that?


 
  Active speakers. The amp is built in.


----------



## metrofinale

>


 
  Where can i get speaker stands such as the ones shown in this picture?


----------



## danne

A little update.


----------



## Masterjay88

I made them myself, I will put a how to up on my website when I get some time.


----------



## metrofinale

Quote: 





masterjay88 said:


> I made them myself, I will put a how to up on my website when I get some time.


 
   
  wow, using what? can i have a link to your website please?


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





sniping said:


> Easier said than done haha. Those 2B monitors are so expensive that you're just better off getting the OC Tempest/Overlord PCB.


 
  Those are basically the only monitors that you can overclock to 100Hz + nowadays for Korean IPS monitors.


----------



## kwatch




----------



## calipilot227

Picked up a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid keyboard today (blue switches). I now understand why everyone raves about mechanical keyboards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Never going back to rubber domes.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Picked up a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid keyboard today (blue switches). I now understand why everyone raves about mechanical keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Aah nice 
   
  I ordered a qpad mk-50 with red switches.
   
  Blues are too noisy for my living environment, and I didn't like the browns that much. I thought they felt a bit cheaper than the blues. More crunchy than clicky. 
  I liked the blacks I tried in the shop, but they were a bit heavy. So reds it is!


----------



## Draygonn

Today amazon delivered a couple of relatively cheap 120Hz monitors for triple screen racing. Such fun 


calipilot227 said:


> Picked up a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid keyboard today (blue switches). I now understand why everyone raves about mechanical keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I have a Leopold tenkeyless with blacks and an Adesso numpad with blues. Couldn't be happier.




danne said:


> A little update.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I love it.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





smogsy said:


> list of stuff:
> Imac 27"
> 2.8GHz Extreme Edition
> 8GB RAM
> ...


 
   
  Nice setup.


----------



## jtaylor991

I had a Razer BlackWidow (Ultimate) mechanical keyboard for a while. I got it mostly for the backlight but I thought I might as well see what all the hype was with mechanical keyboards (I got mine shortly after it came out). It was nice. A bit loud, but I didn't care all that much. It made typing on phone calls even worse than it was though, but that wasn't a common occurrence anyway. I had it for maybe over 6 months, and a family friend bought it off me for $100 because it looked cool. Hey, $100 out of $130 I paid, and I could use the cash more than the pretty keyboard. I'm now back on a  beige however-old Logitech PS/2 keyboard and I don't really care that much. I also was switching from the mechanical to my laptop keyboard for school (and from full mouse to little red nub; it was a Lenovo X200 Thinkpad Tablet w/o touchpad or touchscreen) and I didn't notice the difference much. I guess some people appreciate it more than others; I'm not picky. Maybe someday when it makes more financial sense (even $50 is hard for me to justify at the moment) I'll try again with a better keyboard. Cheers


----------



## HelIish

Quote: 





danne said:


> A little update.


 
   
   
  I just ordered that desk last week! Paying $588(CAD) locally, authorized HM dealer to, I went with black frosted laminate for the back piece though.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





heliish said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sweet WA22!


----------



## Tony6225

Just went from this...
   

   

   

   
   
  To this....
   
   
   

   

   

   
  I'd get better monitors but i live in an apartment 8(


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





tony6225 said:


> Just went from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I dig it, and I think you could get away with something like the KRK Rokit 5's. They do not have super great extension in bass, but a great sounding speaker. I have the Rokit 8's, but I live in a house so, my neighbors do not really hear me. 
   
  Oh by the way, what software are you running on your computer?


----------



## calipilot227

Get some stands to raise the monitors off the desk, it does wonders.


----------



## Tony6225

Quote: 





therh said:


> I dig it, and I think you could get away with something like the KRK Rokit 5's. They do not have super great extension in bass, but a great sounding speaker. I have the Rokit 8's, but I live in a house so, my neighbors do not really hear me.
> 
> Oh by the way, what software are you running on your computer?


 
  Thx bro. The Rokit 5's are a tiny upgrade from the AV40's. Neither of them extend low enough for my tastes and the AV40's are less than half the price. Not to mention, I can only play low volume until I get a house for my speakers then Ill probably grab some Mackie 8's. Right now I'm just running Serato DJ and FL Studio. I'm still in the learning stages. Any advice?
    
  Quote:


calipilot227 said:


> Get some stands to raise the monitors off the desk, it does wonders.


 
   
  I'm trying to think of something cheap I can do that with. It's not even worth paying more than a couple bucks in my current situation. Might just use a couple bricks.


----------



## danne

Quote: 





heliish said:


> I just ordered that desk last week! Paying $588(CAD) locally, authorized HM dealer to, I went with black frosted laminate for the back piece though.


 
   
  Great purchase, I love the desk!
  However HM does not sell it in the EU, so I had to arrange an import from the US to Sweden, so it got a tad bit more expensive, worth it though.


----------



## kyle90

in the process of upgrading my rig. Moving it to a Caselabs SM8 case (black exterior, white interior). Still rocking the i5 2500K, but getting a second 7970. I'm gonna fully watercool it and keep with a black/white/copper theme


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





tony6225 said:


> Thx bro. The Rokit 5's are a tiny upgrade from the AV40's. Neither of them extend low enough for my tastes and the AV40's are less than half the price. Not to mention, I can only play low volume until I get a house for my speakers then Ill probably grab some Mackie 8's. Right now I'm just running Serato DJ and FL Studio. I'm still in the learning stages. Any advice?
> 
> I'm trying to think of something cheap I can do that with. It's not even worth paying more than a couple bucks in my current situation. Might just use a couple bricks.


 
  A cheapish sub could tide you over until you can get some monitors with larger drivers.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





kyle90 said:


> in the process of upgrading my rig. Moving it to a Caselabs SM8 case (black exterior, white interior). Still rocking the i5 2500K, but getting a second 7970. I'm gonna fully watercool it and keep with a black/white/copper theme


 
   
  Mmmm water.
   
  Please don't use a Corsair H50 and tell me your computer is "water cooled" though


----------



## Nebby

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Mmmm water.
> 
> Please don't use a Corsair H50 and tell me your computer is "water cooled" though


 
  It's still water cooling! The H100 series competes very well with custom water cooling, so I don't see the need to belittle commercial offerings like that


----------



## 214324

Quote: 





nebby said:


> It's still water cooling! The H100 series competes very well with custom water cooling, so I don't see the need to belittle commercial offerings like that


 
  You sir, are very funny. All-in-one cooling cannot compete with a good custom built loop.
   
  I do agree it's still water cooling, but one is just all-in-one water cooling while the other is custom.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





nebby said:


> It's still water cooling! The H100 series competes very well with custom water cooling, so I don't see the need to belittle commercial offerings like that


 
  The H100, et al don't cool your GPU, etc. They also don't look nearly as cool.


----------



## Nebby

Quote: 





hybridcore said:


> You sir, are very funny. All-in-one cooling cannot compete with a good custom built loop.
> 
> I do agree it's still water cooling, but one is just all-in-one water cooling while the other is custom.


 
  Sure, in absolute terms a custom loop will perform better but the H100 compares well especially for the price.
   
   
   
  Tangster: you're right, I totally missed the fact he was talking about cooling his gfx card.
   
  As for looks yeah, a custom setup looks much nicer but maybe it's just me but I've moved on to a simple setup that is powerful and quiet. I treat my desktop much more like a workstation than a gaming pc now...


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





nebby said:


> It's still water cooling! The H100 series competes very well with custom water cooling, so I don't see the need to belittle commercial offerings like that


 
   
  Competes very well with high end air for twice the price 
   
   
  I come from the "good old days" of watercooling, which is not very long ago.  We used to use pond pumps and Bonneville heater cores and you used to NEED water to reach a good 24/7 stable overclock.  
   
  Biggest thing that gets me is when I used to sell a lot of "custom watercooled rigs" on CraigsList and then those AIO's started being popular and people that didn't know what they were actually getting (90%) didn't want my well built and high quality stuff anymore


----------



## Nebby

Yeah, I remember building my first watercooling system with a swiftech block and a heater core. Those were fun times with the 300A.
   
  For what it's worth, the folks that don't know the difference between a custom wc rig and an all in one probably wouldn't benefit all that much from the improved cooling in the custom unit.


----------



## Sheldon N

My desktop setup...
   
   

   
   
  Antec 900 Case
  Intel 3770k CPU overclocked to 4.4GHz
  16 GB RAM
  ASRock Extreme 6 motherboard
  AMD Firepro v4900 workstation video card
  2 x 128 GB Crucial M4 SSD drives
  2 x 1 TB Western Digital Caviar Black drives
  1 x 2 TB Western Digital Caviar Black drive
  Dell U2711 27" Monitor
  Dell 2408WFP 24" Monitor
  Wacom Intuos4 graphics tablet
   
  Audio:
  iTunes/Foobar ALAC files via USB to
  Wadia 151 PowerDAC mini  DAC/Amp combo
  Dynaudio Excite x12 monitors
  Blue Jeans speaker cable


----------



## Uberbob102000

Shelden N, what do you think of that Wadia 151? I was thinking of pairing that with a pair of KEF Q300s for a PC sound system like yours.

EDIT: And now I've researched your speakers a bit and I'd love to hear impressions on those as well! (Ahh budget inflation)


----------



## Sheldon N

I really, really like both items. I'm upgrading from a Beresford/Virtue Audio/Usher S-520 setup that I really liked and used for several years for desktop music.  The Wadia 151 was a nice improvement, the Ushers really sang with it. The Dyn's throw up an amazing soundstage though, and really have a great vocal clarity and sense of space. They're probably not 3x better than the Ushers (price comparison) but they are definitely a great set of speakers. I had a severe case of upgrade-itis and some spending money, and so far I've been really pleased with the sound.


----------



## Maxvla

I have the same desk, but with a second section leading from the left to a rounded storage area. I like the left section to hold my headphone gear and assorted other stuff. Lemme see if I can dig up an old pic.

Here it is.. from about 4 years ago.


----------



## Sheldon N

Nice, cool setup!


----------



## 28980

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I have the same desk, but with a second section leading from the left to a rounded storage area. I like the left section to hold my headphone gear and assorted other stuff. Lemme see if I can dig up an old pic.
> 
> Here it is.. from about 4 years ago.
> 
> ...


 
   
  ...
   
  I really want that desk now. Its so hard for me to find a desk with a keyboard tray that can hold both my mouse and keyboard for resonably priced since I like massive micepads. Mind letting me know if that particular one is still in production?


----------



## Maxvla

It is not, as far as I'm aware. I got it about... 10-11 years ago from OfficeMax, I think. Would be surprised if it's still made.


----------



## Sheldon N

Yes, mine was an OfficeMax purchase about 8 years ago as well. It's really nice and functional, but not exactly the best build quality.


----------



## Paul Graham

Something more recent.....
   
  Whats new since my last post?
  The Playbook, New Massage/Computer chair in Ferrari Red, Beyer Hybrids, PB2, Viao Pocket, AT-HA20 & Trackpad.


----------



## longbowbbs

That chair is awesome! I want one....


----------



## Paul Graham

Haha Cheers mate!
  Im off out for 20 mins, But could you PM me reminding me to send you the link to the ebay page?! 
  Thanks Eric


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks for that, Paul!...I have a nice chair (Basic Black) but that is a great piece of furniture for the listening room.


----------



## raybanner

some OT, but this is goin to be my next "audio equipment relaxing" update
   
  4 seating positions, the ultimative relaxing chair


----------



## Timmyw

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Something more recent.....
> 
> Whats new since my last post?
> The Playbook, New Massage/Computer chair in Ferrari Red, Beyer Hybrids, PB2, Viao Pocket, AT-HA20 & Trackpad.


 
  Say..... That's a nice chair.


----------



## Somnambulist

Yeah I've seen those, look amazing... cost is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but then so are a lot of high end chairs.
  Quote: 





raybanner said:


> some OT, but this is goin to be my next "audio equipment relaxing" update
> 
> 4 seating positions, the ultimative relaxing chair


----------



## awsanderson

Quote: 





raybanner said:


> some OT, but this is goin to be my next "audio equipment relaxing" update
> 
> 4 seating positions, the ultimative relaxing chair


 
  Whats that called and where do Iget one


----------



## raybanner

http://www.varierfurniture.com/Collections/Relax/Gravity-balans-R/
   
  there you go


----------



## Somnambulist

I've seen it sold for as low as £1500  here, although it's usually around £2-2.5k - they do some other nice chairs too, although that one is their best IMO.


----------



## hotdun

Quote: 





nebby said:


> Yeah, I remember building my first watercooling system with a swiftech block and a heater core. Those were fun times with the 300A.
> 
> For what it's worth, the folks that don't know the difference between a custom wc rig and an all in one probably wouldn't benefit all that much from the improved cooling in the custom unit.


 
  +1, those were the good old days.  Nothing beats a custom WC setup.  It's way more expensive but the return is worth it.
   
   



nebby said:


> It's still water cooling! The H100 series competes very well with custom water cooling, so I don't see the need to belittle commercial offerings like that


 
  Not Really.


----------



## niten

Looks like milk, but very nice and clean build you've got there.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





niten said:


> Looks like milk, but very nice and clean build you've got there.


 
  Heh, I thought the reservoir was a glass of milk at first glance as well.


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





niten said:


> Looks like milk, but *very nice and clean build* you've got there.


 
   
  +1 this


----------



## jpongin

The MM Schiit stack finally arrived.  This is actually going to my office at work.  I plan on getting the Asgard2 / Bifrost for home use here.
   
  Project logs here: 
  http://www.hardocp.com/news/2011/11/15/h_reader_upgrade_day


----------



## Greyson




----------



## meat01

That room looks really nice Greyson!  Do your speakers need some breathing room away from the wall though?


----------



## Greyson

In an ideal situation, probably, but this is what I have room for. If I move them farther out the stereo imaging is messed up unless I move my entire setup back to compensate and I don't really have room for that without things getting cramped.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





hotdun said:


> +1, those were the good old days.  Nothing beats a custom WC setup.  It's way more expensive but the return is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hold the phone, I think I recognise this rig...  *tadzik1231?*


----------



## hotdun

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Hold the phone, I think I recognise this rig...  *tadzik1231?*


 
  Yes, from XtremeSystems, here's the original thread link:
  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?233842-Liquid-Cooling-Case-Gallery/page219
   
  P.S. - Not mine people, just a good example of how custom WC shouldn't be compared to package deals like the Corsair H100.
   
  Here's mine, not nearly as impressive as tadzik1231's build:


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





hotdun said:


> Yes, from XtremeSystems, here's the original thread link:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?233842-Liquid-Cooling-Case-Gallery/page219
> 
> P.S. - Not mine people, just a good example of how custom WC shouldn't be compared to package deals like the Corsair H100.
> ...


 
  Nice, and totally agree, custom water cooling is on a whole other level compared to the pre packaged stuff. Then again, I'd be grateful a h100, beats my stock intel cooling... (I feel sorry for my 3570k...)


----------



## fizzix

Quote: 





greyson said:


> In an ideal situation, probably, but this is what I have room for. If I move them farther out the stereo imaging is messed up unless I move my entire setup back to compensate and I don't really have room for that without things getting cramped.


 
  Yo where did that awesome painting of the samurai go? I can take it off your hands for you if desired.


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Nice, and totally agree, custom water cooling is on a whole other level compared to the pre packaged stuff. Then again, I'd be grateful a h100, beats my stock intel cooling... (I feel sorry for my 3570k...)


 
  I have a Core 2 Quad and I'm on stock cooling. I don't really shut down my computer. Every couple months or so it shuts off while I'm gone and I come back and it says over temp error, and I boot into the BIOS and watch the hardware monitor and wait for the temp to drop below *98C*.
   
Whew!! I have another cooler but I'm too lazy to put it on because it has a bracket for the back of the mobo and I'd basically have to disassemble my whole computer. (The current Intel one is just push through clips)


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





hotdun said:


> Here's mine, not nearly as impressive as tadzik1231's build:


 
   
  Awesome build bro. Like this a lot. Probably do something like this next year.


----------



## headhog




----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I have a Core 2 Quad and I'm on stock cooling. I don't really shut down my computer. Every couple months or so it shuts off while I'm gone and I come back and it says over temp error, and I boot into the BIOS and watch the hardware monitor and wait for the temp to drop below *98C*.
> 
> Whew!! I have another cooler but I'm too lazy to put it on because it has a bracket for the back of the mobo and I'd basically have to disassemble my whole computer. (The current Intel one is just push through clips)


 
  Ouch, but considering you have another cooler at your disposal I would probably make the effort to install it. My old HP lappie used to over heat on me all the time, that thing was like a furnace I sware; was the main reason I built a desktop. As long as I'm not doing anything intensive, the stock cooler is just fine to be honest, It's sitting at a solid 32c now so can't complain!


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





jtaylor991 said:


> I have a Core 2 Quad and I'm on stock cooling. I don't really shut down my computer. Every couple months or so it shuts off while I'm gone and I come back and it says over temp error, and I boot into the BIOS and watch the hardware monitor and wait for the temp to drop below *98C*.
> 
> Whew!! I have another cooler but I'm too lazy to put it on because it has a bracket for the back of the mobo and I'd basically have to disassemble my whole computer. (The current Intel one is just push through clips)


 
   
   
  There are some inexpensive coolers with pushpins that work pretty well for stock speed or mild OC:
   
   
  Such as
  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200056


----------



## jtaylor991

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> Ouch, but considering you have another cooler at your disposal I would probably make the effort to install it. My old HP lappie used to over heat on me all the time, that thing was like a furnace I sware; was the main reason I built a desktop. As long as I'm not doing anything intensive, the stock cooler is just fine to be honest, It's sitting at a solid 32c now so can't complain!


 
  Hopefully I will eventually.
  Quote: 





tool462 said:


> There are some inexpensive coolers with pushpins that work pretty well for stock speed or mild OC:
> 
> 
> Such as
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200056


 
  Thanks! That one actually looks pretty good.


----------



## rpearce1475

Nothing special, but here goes:
   

   
  Close up of the left:

  And the right:

   
   
  Best part? The view 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





rpearce1475 said:


> Nothing special, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  omg... where ?


----------



## rpearce1475

That good sir would be Bryant Denny Stadium, home of the Alabama Crimson Tide. I live in one of the fraternity houses across the street.


----------



## calipilot227

All that gear is safe in a frat house?


----------



## rpearce1475

Oh yea. My room locks up, and we have cameras just in case


----------



## rpearce1475

Double post sorry


----------



## H8rsama

Nothing fancy.
  Cant use my case on the desk cuz new tannoys came to stay  (I know I need risers)

 i7 2600k@4Ghz 24/7
  8 Gb Patriot 2133
  Hd6970 2Gb
  5.5 Tb HDs
  Asus Xonar Essence ST
  Sennheiser HD555 Moded
  DT880pro 250
  Larousse Encyclopedia (2006)


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Can I get a link to that corgi wallpaper? I have one.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## rpearce1475

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Can I get a link to that corgi wallpaper? I have one.


 

 I got it off flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/fuxoft/5285571534/ but just google "if you believe you will succeed corgi" and you should get a plethora of results in images


----------



## anoxy

Just built my first PC, mainly for gaming. Running windows 8 right now, but will probably buy another SSD and install OS X soon.


----------



## rpearce1475

How do you like Windows 8? My old dell's on its last leg and is due for an upgrade soon, but I'm a bit hesitant about making the jump from 7 to 8...


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Just built my first PC, mainly for gaming. Running windows 8 right now, but will probably buy another SSD and install OS X soon.


 
  What is that funky keyboard?


----------



## Blisse

Windows 8 feels the same as Windows 7 once you install a start menu replacement. Otherwise it's cleaner, faster, and a bit nicer in places. Only annoying part is sometimes being forced into Tiles and having to Shift+Windows to exit. I don't know, I like it. I don't feel like I'm missing anything from 7, but I haven't used it crazily yet.

Keyboard looks like a Storm QuickFire Rapid, which is Coolermaster's tenkeyless.


----------



## rpearce1475

Interesting. I'm contemplating building a big pc for home and getting a windows 8 tablet for school (primarily powerpoint notetaking) instead of just one super powered laptop.  But that's not the thread for this


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Windows 8 feels the same as Windows 7 once you install a start menu replacement. Otherwise it's cleaner, faster, and a bit nicer in places. Only annoying part is sometimes being forced into Tiles and having to Shift+Windows to exit. I don't know, I like it. I don't feel like I'm missing anything from 7, but I haven't used it crazily yet.
> 
> Keyboard looks like a Storm QuickFire Rapid, which is Coolermaster's tenkeyless.


 
  Don't need no start menu. I always used Windows key -> type to open programs anyway. Now it just shifts to the metro search instead.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> What is that funky keyboard?


 
  glorious mechanical keyboard master race. It's a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with brown cherry MX switches


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> glorious mechanical keyboard master race. It's a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with brown cherry MX switches


 
  Nice, how do you like the brown switches?


----------



## anoxy

Well it's my first mechanical keyboard so I can't really compare them to any other switches. But they feel nice. I think I'd prefer a little more resistance in blue switches though. I just heard they're really noisy so I got brown instead.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Well it's my first mechanical keyboard so I can't really compare them to any other switches. But they feel nice. I think I'd prefer a little more resistance in blue switches though. I just heard they're really noisy so I got brown instead.


 
  I also had the brown switches, but I did like the blues better. However those blues are way too loud man. Especially if you live in a studio appartment with your girlfriend. 
   
  I ended up with the reds, and quite like them. I do have to get used to the attenuation point because I still bottom out.


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





draygonn said:


>


 
   
  Niiiiiice! Damn, that's three 120hz monitors right? That means you could have 3 monitors going at 1080p / 120hz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sounds awesome. And expensive. Both for the monitors and for enough GPU power to pull that off! hehe


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> I also had the brown switches, but I did like the blues better. However those blues are way too loud man. Especially if you live in a studio appartment with your girlfriend.
> 
> I ended up with the reds, and quite like them. I do have to get used to the attenuation point because I still bottom out.


 
  Yeah I feel you. The people I live with say they don't mind, but I still feel bad clicking away in here. I'm happy with the CM Storm though....it's pretty, minimal, and functional and not $300 like some of those fancy boutique keyboards.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> I think I'd prefer a little more resistance in blue switches though.


 
  It sounds like you really really have to try the Greens.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> glorious mechanical keyboard master race. It's a CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with brown cherry MX switches


 
   
  Rockin' one with blue switches. I love it! My roommates, on the other hand, don't. Especially when I've procrastinated and end up typing a paper at 2am...


----------



## GJB1124

Quote: 





sheldon n said:


> My desktop setup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Where did you get those stands?


----------



## hotdun

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Just built my first PC, mainly for gaming. Running windows 8 right now, but will probably buy another SSD and install OS X soon.


 
  Really like the case, which one is that?


----------



## Tangster

It' s a bitfenix prodigy.


----------



## scott_d_m

Keeping things very simple these days.
   
  Pure Music
  Itunes
  Headroom Ultra Micro Dac
  Schiit Magni
  Grado HF-2
   
  Not quite a computer rig but here is a shot of the bedside rig:
   
   

   
  iPad
  Headamp Pico Amp/Dac
  Sony MDR-7520


----------



## Sheldon N

Quote: 





gjb1124 said:


> Where did you get those stands?


 
   
  Built them myself, 3/4 thick hardwood cut to size, glued and screwed together then painted black. They do the job nicely!


----------



## GJB1124

Quote: 





sheldon n said:


> Built them myself, 3/4 thick hardwood cut to size, glued and screwed together then painted black. They do the job nicely!


 
  Nice!


----------



## Solitary1




----------



## Maxvla

Almost had the all-black award coming, but that keyboard and mouse have to go!!


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





greyson said:


>


 
  What monitor mount is that?


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Almost had the all-black award coming, but that keyboard and mouse have to go!!


----------



## aras

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


>


 
   
  Nice setup. I really like those speakers. How good is Tubemagic A1 driving those speakers? Is that a quality amp?


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





aras said:


> Nice setup. I really like those speakers. How good is Tubemagic A1 driving those speakers? Is that a quality amp?


 
  Thanks.The A1 is really a find, does not get nearly enough press it deserves. It drives Wharfdale's very well in my small office, they replace a old Denon integrated amp, and blows it away. The headphone stage is more of find , pure tube (while the integrated amp is a hybrid) use with Raytheon 6AK5W tubes. It is at least as good as Little Dot MKIII (not as good as X-Can v8).


----------



## seekadds

New M-DAC came in.


----------



## qqexpress

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> New M-DAC came in.


 
  It's like impossible to get my hands on an Audiolab M-DAC. But nice setup nonethless!
   
  Btw, what stands are those for your speakers!?


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





qqexpress said:


> It's like impossible to get my hands on an Audiolab M-DAC. But nice setup nonethless!
> 
> Btw, what stands are those for your speakers!?


 
   
  Thanks! And I know, I know: I am covering the vents of my new toy. 
   
  The speaker stands are from Guitar Center. I believe they are the Musician's Gear SMS-6000 model.


----------



## jham1496

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> Thanks.The A1 is really a find, does not get nearly enough press it deserves. It drives Wharfdale's very well in my small office, they replace a old Denon integrated amp, and blows it away. The headphone stage is more of find , pure tube (while the integrated amp is a hybrid) use with Raytheon 6AK5W tubes. It is at least as good a Little Dot MKIII (not as good as X-Can v8).


 
  Agreed- the A1 is a great deal- $200 to drive my speakers and headphones.  Once you upgrade the tubes it is very good for the price!


----------



## Greyson

Quote: 





sniping said:


> What monitor mount is that?


 
   
  Sorry for the late reply, it's a Humanscale M8.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





greyson said:


> Sorry for the late reply, it's a Humanscale M8.


 
   
  Hmm very nice! Monitor mount is definitely next on my list of upgrades. This way I can keep the vents of the M-DAC free. Any suggestions for my dual-monitor setup shown above? My concerns are: I need both monitors to articulate, the space between my desk and the wall, and hopefully cheaper than those Humanscale mounts.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> Hmm very nice! Monitor mount is definitely next on my list of upgrades. This way I can keep the vents of the M-DAC free. Any suggestions for my dual-monitor setup shown above? My concerns are: I need both monitors to articulate, the space between my desk and the wall, and hopefully cheaper than those Humanscale mounts.


 
  Dell Dual monitor mount-anodized aluminium and steel.
  http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=332-1236


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Dell Dual monitor mount-anodized aluminium and steel.
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=332-1236


 
   
  I was considering that stand so I can reclaim some table space with my 2 x 24" monitors sitting on my fairly shallow L-shaped desk.  Seems well made.


----------



## Greyson

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> Hmm very nice! Monitor mount is definitely next on my list of upgrades. This way I can keep the vents of the M-DAC free. Any suggestions for my dual-monitor setup shown above? My concerns are: I need both monitors to articulate, the space between my desk and the wall, and hopefully cheaper than those Humanscale mounts.


 
   
  Well, you mentioned cost, but the M8 is really the best monitor arm on the market. It can support a load of 40lbs and still glide with ease. Humanscale makes a Crossbar accessory for the M8 for dual monitors. It also uses a proprietary spring assembly design for the lift instead of a cheaper gas cylinder so it will last longer and is more durable. The M8 Crossbar allows you to slide, tilt, pivot, and swivel each monitor so you've got a big range of adjustibility.
   
  The cost is worth it, these arms have a 10-year parts & labor warranty.


----------



## BugleBoy

My current set-up


----------



## hotdun

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> I also had the brown switches, but I did like the blues better. However those blues are way too loud man. Especially if you live in a studio appartment with your girlfriend.
> 
> I ended up with the reds, and quite like them. I do have to get used to the attenuation point because I still bottom out.


 
  O-ring dampeners help with the bottoming out and the noise.


----------



## CoryGillmore

I've posted before a couple years ago but have done upgrades since. My rig is as follows:
   
  Case- Corsair 700D
  Motherboard- Asus P67
  CPU- Intel 2600k @ Stock Clock/ Asetek Liquid Cooler system
  RAM- 16GB Corsair DDR3 @ 1600MHz w/Corsair RAM Fan
  GPU- X2 Nvidia GTX EVGA 660Ti Superclocked FTW Edition w/3GB of VRAM in SLI (Nobody needs 6GB of VRAM but I have to compensate for my small penis somehow)
  Soundcard- Creative ZxR (installed 3 days ago. LOVE this card. Powers my DT880 superbly)
  HDD- Seagate 1.5TB 7200RPM for OS/ X4 2TB Seagate drives for storage (9&1/2 TB total)
  Display- 52" Sharp Quattron LED HDTV
  Sound- Yamaha 5.1 (old and soon to be upgraded)
  Keyboard/Mouse- Razer Lycosa Keyboard and Razer Mamba Mouse
  Gamepad- Razer Onza
  Wheel- Logitech G27 (love me some sim racing)
  Main PC Headphone- Beyerdynamic DT880 and as stated above, the ZxR soundcard powers it fantastically.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CoryGillmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GPU- X2 Nvidia GTX EVGA 660Ti Superclocked FTW Edition w/3GB of VRAM in SLI (Nobody needs* 6GB of VRAM* but I have to compensate for my small penis somehow)


 
  SLI doesn't double your VRAM, so really, your small penis isn't being compensated for.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





bugleboy said:


> My current set-up


 
   
  Very nice setup!


----------



## CoryGillmore

Quote: 





ayecee said:


> SLI doesn't double your VRAM, so really, your small penis isn't being compensated for.


 

 Dammit! NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Johnnyhi

The Best gear... Totally Revolutionary.!


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> The Best gear... Totally Revolutionary.!


 
   
   As a old Apple guy, these are classic! My first Apple II, 1985.


----------



## jtaylor991

I have an old still-working PowerMac downstairs with probably like OS 8.4 or whatever (my gut is saying that for some reason). Ethernet card is dead though so there's not much to do with it...


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





corygillmore said:


> Dammit! NOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
  Yeah, you need at least two GTX Titans to compensate for every 1" below average.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Yeah, you need at least two GTX Titans to compensate for every 1" below average.


 
  Or he can just click on some of those suspicious links that we get in our emails every now and then. What?


----------



## BugleBoy

Quote: 





solitary1 said:


> Very nice setup!


 
   
  Thanks Solitary1. I have set this up for near field listening...which is how I listen to music these days.
   
  Hope to get back to a full set-up one day...when my kids have grown up and less likely to poke at anything


----------



## seekadds

Thanks everyone for the recommendations on monitor stands! I went with the Mount-it! stand, and I'm pretty happy with it so far. Desk space ftw.


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> Thanks everyone for the recommendations on monitor stands! I went with the Mount-it! stand, and I'm pretty happy with it so far. Desk space ftw.


 
   Hey how is the Genelec sound.? and how is the M-DAC.?


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Hey how is the Genelec sound.? and how is the M-DAC.?


 
   
  The Genelec's are great. I am not really an expert by any means; I bought them pretty impulsively after a quick audition. But compared to my old M-Audio speakers, the Genny's are more "polite," image better, and sound more dynamic over the frequency range. The M-Audio bx5a's had more mids, harsher highs, and in-your-face presentation. 
   
  The M-DAC is still burning in, but I'm happy with it so far. It's a perfect all-in-one solution for me since I don't have any hard-to-drive headphones at the moment. I just wish the remote could turn it on/off.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





hotdun said:


> O-ring dampeners help with the bottoming out and the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yup, I've known about those, but I can't find a place in Europe to buy them!


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think these guys will ship to Europe:
   
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





devhen said:


> I think these guys will ship to Europe:
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-switch-dampeners.html


 
  That's not the problem, the problem is import taxes, and a waiting period of about a month. Dutch customs are freaking awful.
   
  I was thinking of using those rubber bands, people use in their braces. Might work?


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> That's not the problem, the problem is import taxes, and a waiting period of about a month. Dutch customs are freaking awful.
> 
> I was thinking of using those rubber bands, people use in their braces. Might work?


 
  It works really well in fact.


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Its worth a shot.  Let us know.


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Its worth a shot.  Let us know.


 
  The problem is, I don't have braces anymore 
  Now I need to approach a kid with braces, or just randomly walk into an orthodontist clinic. In both cases I might be seen as a pedophile.


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





marleybob217 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hahaha. Well good luck. Years ago I had braces and had tons of those rubber bands sitting around. I'm sure if you find someone with braces they'll be able to give you several.


----------



## uluaz

here is my current build. there is another pic in my profile, but this pic has all the specs:


http://i.imgur.com/vlqJZHX.jpg


----------



## hotdun

devhen said:


> Hahaha. Well good luck. Years ago I had braces and had tons of those rubber bands sitting around. I'm sure if you find someone with braces they'll be able to give you several.



You've gotta be able to get those type of bands online somwhere no?


----------



## headhog

This is my rig it's currently dead at the moment there's no motherboard in the cm storm 2.I'm most proud of my speaker stands two cinder blocks which i painted black there's also two plastic cutting boards between them just for protection thanks for looking


----------



## astrallite

Revel Studio2 fronts, Gem2 rears


----------



## Marleybob217

Quote: 





astrallite said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You must be very happy


----------



## sterling1

Here's my computer system. Laptop to HT.


----------



## pallentx

I already posted this in the Full-sized headphones thread, but I guess it also qualifies here. I have a FiiO E7 behind the stand as a DAC only feeding the Little Dot I+.
  I just made the stand yesterday. Pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





pallentx said:


> I already posted this in the Full-sized headphones thread, but I guess it also qualifies here. I have a FiiO E7 behind the stand as a DAC only feeding the Little Dot I+.
> I just made the stand yesterday. Pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is that the RT or the PRO? I have the RT, love mine! Great for my studies and browsing!


----------



## pallentx

Its the RT. The Pro is nice but I don't need any special "legacy" software on my portable tablet. I'll take half the price and twice the battery life of RT. So much more capable than the iPad it replaced. A nice bonus is that you can plug in an external DAC or soundcard and Windows recognizes it and its ready to go (as long as it can function as a standard audio device and doesn't require special drivers).


----------



## 1Jimmyneutron

Beautiful rigs here.
  I've been ripping my CD's into PC's for over a decade. I don't even have a dedicated CD player anymore - haven't for years. As soon as I get a CD I rip it to WAV into my music drive, then store the physical disc away. I have several PC's around my home and all have access to my shared networked drives that contain my music. This room here is my home office. It's tweaked for 2 channel stereo playback but also does 5.1 surround quite well. This rooms DIY build HTPC is an AMD 8 core, 32 gigs RAM on a Sabertooth mobo, 128 gig SSD for OS, and a 500 gig hard drive for programs, and wrapped in a Silverstone case. It's quite overkill for just music playback. My music files are FLAC rips, or hi-rez HDtracks downloads of 24/96 and 24/192. The audio for my music rides on a dedicated USB card (separate from the system USB) and onto a Musical Fidelity V-link async converter, then to an Emotiva XDA external DAC. Cables are AudioQuest USB and XLR. The media software I use is J. River. I've tried a lot of media players but none has come close to the sound quality that J. River provides. All control is done by an ELO touchscreen monitor on my desk within easy reach. J. River runs in Theater View mode so navigation is flawless on the touchscreen. As for movies, I do have several Bluray rips of music concerts on this HTPC, and are viewed on the 2nd 55" LCD wall monitor. When playing 5.1 surround sound movies the output is thru SPDIF to my Krell Showcase preamp where it does the decoding. Amplification is by McIntosh and speakers are B&W, with MIT speaker cables. The HTPC is on the rack with the rest of the audio gear. The desktop "everyday" PC is a separate DIY build which is also an 8 core AMD on a sabertooth mobo. USB out to a Tascam DAC, then to a Little Dot mkIII headphone amp for my AKG cans and my Monster Cable Turbine Copper Pro's IEM, or the desktop CV monitors.
   
  All in all the sound is more than impressive - certainly equal to physical CD's, and even better with the HDtrack downloads.
   
  Jimmy


----------



## aras

I love you Surface setup! Can't wait for Surface 2!
   
   
  Quote: 





pallentx said:


> I already posted this in the Full-sized headphones thread, but I guess it also qualifies here. I have a FiiO E7 behind the stand as a DAC only feeding the Little Dot I+.
> I just made the stand yesterday. Pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Anda

@1Jimmyneutron: Seems like you're doing okay


----------



## Trident900fi

Lampizator DAC 4, Parrasound P/LD1100 pre-amp, Tektron TK2A3/50M mono 2A3 amplifier and T1 headphone.
   
  Provisional configuration, I'm waiting an SR-009 and Eddy Current Electra


----------



## LIJOE848

iMAC > Benchmark DAC 1USB > HD650 or Genelec 6010A.


----------



## devhen

Quote: 





trident900fi said:


> Lampizator DAC 4, Parrasound P/LD1100 pre-amp, Tektron TK2A3/50M mono 2A3 amplifier and T1 headphone.
> 
> Provisional configuration, I'm waiting an SR-009 and Eddy Current Electra


 
   
  Nice. You should post this in the "Show us your head-fi station" thread, I'm sure people will like it.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/529140/show-us-your-head-fi-station-at-its-current-state-no-old-pictures-please


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> Thanks everyone for the recommendations on monitor stands! I went with the Mount-it! stand, and I'm pretty happy with it so far. Desk space ftw.


 
  Love your setup, looks cozy. I need to pick up a pair of those monitor stands. My speaker placement is no me gusta at the moment.


----------



## Whippler

Is that a table sized mousepad? I want one


----------



## Trident900fi

Quote: 





devhen said:


> Nice. You should post this in the "Show us your head-fi station" thread, I'm sure people will like it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/529140/show-us-your-head-fi-station-at-its-current-state-no-old-pictures-please


 
  Good idee ! I use it with my computer as source


----------



## Ziilot

My setup while temporarily living abroad.


----------



## Sniping

So jealous of your keyboard.


----------



## JIGF

ziilot said:


> My setup while temporarily living abroad.


 that redhead seems familiar


----------



## loserica

Hi. I rearranged a bit the room. In these pictures you can see the following:
  iMac
  A-rt Legato (transport)
  Mhdt Lab Havana (wich has fully upgraded with good components: V-Cap CuTF, Black Gate, Auricap, Elna, WBT, Shinkoh Tantalum resistors, etc). If you want to get more information you can find on the dedicated topic: http://www.head-fi.org/t/310441/mhdt-havana-dac/2160
  eXstatA by Alex Cavalli (it is the solid-state version of this amplifier)
  STAX SR-404LE (the limited edition),
  Isotek Orion (filter)
  Audioquest Colorado (interconect)
  Audioquest NRG-5, NRG-3 (power cords)
  It is an electrostatic-headphone system which has brought me many satisfactions.


----------



## LIJOE848

An other Genelec friend I see, are those 6010A?


----------



## Ziilot

Yes, those are 6010A without subwoofer. I do miss my 8020Bs though 
   
  Quote: 





lijoe848 said:


> An other Genelec friend I see, are those 6010A?


 
   
    
  She is lovely Hayley Williams!
   
  Quote:


> *JIGF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that redhead seems familiar


----------



## Alphaleus

Sorry for the horrible picture my room has terrible lighting
   
  http://i.imgur.com/LGNfjiG.jpg


----------



## Bmac

loserica said:


> Isotek Orion (filter)


 
   
  Nice setup, but I would suggest looking at other brands of power conditioners more in line with the quality of your other components. This is what the inside of an Isotek "power conditioner" looks like:


----------



## LIJOE848

How the 8020B compare to 6010A? I liked 6010A mainly due to it's small form factor which fits on my small desk very nicely but was also considering the 8020B.


----------



## seekadds

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Love your setup, looks cozy. I need to pick up a pair of those monitor stands. My speaker placement is no me gusta at the moment.


 
   
  Thanks! If you mean the screen monitor stand, then it won't hold all 3 of yours. If you mean the speaker stands, then yea, totally a good investment.
  Quote: 





whippler said:


> Is that a table sized mousepad? I want one


 
   
  Looks like an Xtrac pads mouse pad to me. I have one too, but in my pic it's hidden behind the chair. 
   
  Quote: 





ziilot said:


> My setup while temporarily living abroad.


 
   
  So many fellow Genelec owners! Didn't know they were that popular. Nice bru.


----------



## Tangster

Night time gaming photo.


----------



## fizzix

siiiick


----------



## Headxoxote

Quote: 





tangster said:


> Night time gaming photo.


 
  Wow beautiful! What are your favorite cans? And what mouse is that?


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> siiiick


 




  Quote: 





headxoxote said:


> Wow beautiful! What are your favorite cans? And what mouse is that?


 
  For non-competitive, immersive gaming, the Denon Dxxx series and the Fostex THxxx series have no competition, for other things, I choose whatever can I feel like using. The mouse is a cheapo Microsoft Sidewinder, it needs replacing really, the middle click is starting to double click.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





seekadds said:


> Thanks! If you mean the screen monitor stand, then it won't hold all 3 of yours. If you mean the speaker stands, then yea, totally a good investment.
> 
> Looks like an Xtrac pads mouse pad to me. I have one too, but in my pic it's hidden behind the chair.
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, its an XtracPads Ripper XXL. I _really _hate running out of mousepad while gaming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





tangster said:


> Night time gaming photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Beautiful. What LEDs are you using behind your monitor? Mine are nowhere near that bright.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


>





> Beautiful. What LEDs are you using behind your monitor? Mine are nowhere near that bright.


 
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/akasa-ak-ld02-05bl-vegas-led-strip-light-60cm-blue
   
  I modded them to run on a 12V wallwart with a toggle on/off. They wouldn't be so bright if I could find a 9V supply, it's a little excessive.


----------



## Ziilot

Quote: 





lijoe848 said:


> How the 8020B compare to 6010A? I liked 6010A mainly due to it's small form factor which fits on my small desk very nicely but was also considering the 8020B.


 
  Well, I had 8020B with 5040A subwoofer so there is really nothing much to compare.But I guess the biggest difference would be in low frequencies..


----------



## jaywillin

a work in progress


----------



## Soul_Est

zowlyfon said:


> Computer:
> 
> GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 Motherboard
> Intel i5 2500k Processor
> ...



Glad to see another Archer on here nd with such an excellent setup. How did you handle the transition to systemd and do you like systemd? For me, systemd causes more problems than it solves.


----------



## fizzix

hester what kind of keyboard is that?


----------



## Whippler

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> hester what kind of keyboard is that?


 
  Looks Like CMStroem QuickFire Rapid, with cherry MX blacks, browns or blues(Dark grey case). I got the black case version that has Cherry Reds.
   
   
  Hester looks like there's a track ir in there, what games do you play with it? I got DCS: A-10 but haven't found time to play it that much.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> hester what kind of keyboard is that?


 
   
  Quote: 





whippler said:


> Looks Like CMStroem QuickFire Rapid, with cherry MX blacks, browns or blues(Dark grey case). I got the black case version that has Cherry Reds.
> 
> 
> Hester looks like there's a track ir in there, what games do you play with it? I got DCS: A-10 but haven't found time to play it that much.


 
   
  You're right it's a QuickFire Rapid with blues. Right again, I'm using TrackIR 5. I'm not much of a flight sim guy though. Been using it with Arma 3, which I also haven't found time to play.


----------



## calipilot227

I've got the same 'board, and I love it. Great bang for your buck.


----------



## fengtard

Hi all! Been a while since i've posted on this thread.. so i may as well take this opportunity to also play with my new Fuji X20!
   

  well, not much has changed, honestly! just a new stand for my Macbook Pro (early 2011) and my new Duorest chair! 
   
  more pics,


----------



## Greyson

I like your setup, fengtard.
   
  I posted earlier in the thread, here is a better, more recent picture.


----------



## Johnnyhi

>


 
  Nice Clean Setup... i like this, perhaps you could give me some tips as i have cables hanging from everywhere... getting into my desk is a mission..


----------



## Greyson

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Nice Clean Setup... i like this, perhaps you could give me some tips as i have cables hanging from everywhere... getting into my desk is a mission..


 
   
  Thanks. I use zip ties and adhesive brackets that I picked up from home depot. They look like this, and they have a sticky pad on the other side. I have them running up the backside of the desk legs and then bundled together. The speaker stands are hollow and the cables run through those and out the base.


----------



## fengtard

Thanks, Greyson! 
   
  that's a nice Embody you've got there, btw!


----------



## stevv

Quote: 





mark916 said:


> Hi all, Mark from Sacramento, Ca. I just heard about Head-FI.org today through a Tech Show, and I didn't know this site was this active. I'm in the market for some new headphones, and what a place to come learn about them all. I have sort of a interesting gear setup, and wanted to share a pic of what I'm using. Some of you Tech-Heads might have seen this mother board from Aopen from early 2000, and I happen to get my hands on one few years back. Had to replace all the board caps, but that was easy for me to do. I call this pic computer meets tube amp. This picture was taken back in 2007, but since then that Chinese tube amp transformer has burnt up, and the computer was just recently upgraded from Vista to Windows 7 32bit. it's only a Intel Pentium 4 2.8ghz 533mhz bus with 2gigs of memory. I'm currently looking for the Pentium 4 3.4 CPU for this board, it's a bit dated motherboard for nowadays, but I use it for playing music, so it does just fine. I'll have some more detailed pictures coming up soon. I just joined tonight, so sorry for such a grainy picture.


 
   
   
  So rare to see others with that motherboard.  I used it for my first ever build back in 2003.  I never got the sound from the tube to work well though =( (barely powers my grados sr80's).  Died out of the blue a couple of years back =/.  Is yours still working?
   
  Can't seem to be able to post pictures (are there minimum requirements in this forum?) I just put up my collection in my g+ album  (http://goo.gl/DsxtE)
   
  Great forum, I'd just wish I'd found it sooner.


----------



## oggdude

My current rig


----------



## astrallite

Ascend Acoustics Sierra-1 with RAAL 70-20XR tweeters.


----------



## astrallite

Velodyne DD-10 Plus


----------



## Dillan

As soon as I get all the parts in, I'll be sure to post my new PC.


----------



## weez82

Quote: 





astrallite said:


> Velodyne DD-10 Plus


 
   
  What are the speakers?


----------



## aivar1988

Nothing fancy or killer. had friend over with his mixer 
  setup: PSB Image T6, 41hz.com AMP4,  W4S DAC2, U3, kingerx psu mk2, m-audio xponent


----------



## Redrider469

Quote: 





astrallite said:


> Velodyne DD-10 Plus


 
   
  Nice! I own the VX-11, which i don't think they sell anymore, and its great. With owning one of their "budget models" and being so impressed, I would love to hear one of their higher tier ones.


----------



## Foamybrian

I posted my setup last year but had some updates done overtime. The full link to the album with all equipment specs can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/HKPQp


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> I posted my setup last year but had some updates done overtime. The full link to the album with all equipment specs can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/HKPQp


 
  I dig the desk, what is that?


----------



## Foamybrian

Quote: 





therh said:


> I dig the desk, what is that?


 
  I honestly have no idea. I've had it for about 6 years, picked it up at a local mom and pop furniture store. You can find some pretty interesting furniture if you look at stores outside of Ikea, staples, office depot and etc.


----------



## TheRH

Gotcha, I have been looking for a desk similar to that one, and have had the hardest time finding one l like.


----------



## astrallite

Quote: 





weez82 said:


> What are the speakers?


 

 Revel Studio 2.


----------



## 3X0

Still no space.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't even put my mITX on my actual desk.


----------



## oscar704

Quote: 





foamybrian said:


> I posted my setup last year but had some updates done overtime. The full link to the album with all equipment specs can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/HKPQp


 
  nice ipod chrome case! does it easily get covered by fingerprint? where did you get it


----------



## Foamybrian

Its actually a naked stock 80GB 5.5gen iPod classic. Case comes free with the purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## headhog

I gave up no more stress or worries my life is a bit more peaceful


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





headhog said:


> I gave up no more stress or worries my life is a bit more peaceful


 
  Well said... i gave up aswell... Cheers


----------



## trons

Wharfedale 9.1
  Cambridge Audio Dacmagic
  NAD C320BEE (Not pictured)
  JDS Labs O2 amp
  Sennheiser HD598(Not Pictured)
  Leopold FC700R
  Steelseries Sensei Raw
  Steelseries 4HD
   
   
  Fairly budget setup I've put together over a year, and holy **** I am so happy I did it. The sound quality is absolutely amazing for how much I have spent.


----------



## RamblinE

Best I can do with limited space. Compaq Presario CQ62, Audioengine D1 dac, Headroom Micro Amp. Topping TP21 power amp and currently Acoustic Research AR7 speakers. Not a fan of vintage but these speakers have been sounding quite balanced lately with the new preamp (the Micro Amp). I also have some British speakers floating around. 
   
  The vinyl signal chain is AT92E, Denon DP7F quartz lock direct drive, TC-754 phono pre into the Micro Amp. 
   
  Headphones used here are mostly K701s. Sometimes the K550s.


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Well said... i gave up aswell... Cheers


 
   
  Gave what up, I wonder.


----------



## Ralf Hutter

rambline said:


>




Dang dude, you get the Oscar Madison Award for the dirtiest notebook keyboard I've ever seen!


----------



## RamblinE

Quote: 





ralf hutter said:


> Dang dude, you get the Oscar Madison Award for the dirtiest notebook keyboard I've ever seen!


 
  I'll take it. I just gave up after a while. Anything that's black gets so visibly dirty so quickly.


----------



## calipilot227

Quote: 





rambline said:


> I'll take it. I just gave up after a while. Anything that's black gets so visibly dirty so quickly.


 
   
  *glances over at room full of black IKEA furniture*
   
  Yes, this is very true.


----------



## vackraord

Sorry for the mess, Im moving in a week so haven't bothered tiding up the wiring more than just making it easy to keep clean.


----------



## Moolok

Here's my humble setup.
   
  Audio: AKG K601 headphones, FiiO E07k dac, FiiO E09k headphone amp, FiiO A1 amp, Chorus Compact 662 speakers resting on The t.akustik iso-pad 5.
  PC: really old Intel E8400 etc. setup from 2008 with Windows 8.
  Accessories: Logitech K400 and M705, Benq G2411HD with Steelseries mat


----------



## Johnnyhi




----------



## Podster




----------



## Podster

Just realized I have upgraded from the Cambridge Soundwork's to using the Qinpu A3 driving Dayton bookshelf's and powered 8" sub


----------



## dolor




----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





dolor said:


>


 

 which model this mouse pad


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





glunteer said:


> which model this mouse pad


 
  Corepad gamersgear


----------



## cel4145

dolor said:


> Corepad gamersgear




I just got a new Corepad. Awesome pads


----------



## glunteer

Quote: 





dolor said:


> Corepad gamersgear


 

 thx man


----------



## Nukeshock

my new setup 
   

   
  Just got the Swans M200 MKii !


----------



## Paul Graham

Very nice indeed


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> my new setup
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Swans M200 MKii !


 
  Very nice and clean setup


----------



## Rolamoto

Quote: 





vackraord said:


> Sorry for the mess, Im moving in a week so haven't bothered tiding up the wiring more than just making it easy to keep clean.


 
   
  Where did you find that desk? I love how it looks.


----------



## Moolok

Quote: 





rolamoto said:


> Where did you find that desk? I love how it looks.


 

 I'd say from IKEA.


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





jono454 said:


> Very nice and clean setup


 
  Thanks man !


----------



## Rolamoto

Quote: 





moolok said:


> I'd say from IKEA.


 
  That was my first guess. If it is, they discontinued it (or don't offer it in the US). There's one that's close, but it doesn't have the glass desktop.
   
  Edit: Realized IKEA might not have the same products in Sweden and the USA


----------



## Nukeshock

just got a macbook pro to add to my office audio setup....why does the OS look so kidish ? it looks great on the outside....but i can use my usual softwares now  , anyone know of a foobar alternative for mac ?


----------



## dolor

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> just got a macbook pro to add to my office audio setup....why does the OS look so kidish ? it looks great on the outside....but i can use my usual softwares now  , anyone know of a foobar alternative for mac ?


 

 Don't start a war now between mac lovers and pc lovers 
   
  I use songbird, it does not have the same modification abilities like foobar but it does the job.
  I've read that decibel is a nice player too
  http://sbooth.org/Decibel/


----------



## Rolamoto

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> just got a macbook pro to add to my office audio setup....why does the OS look so kidish ? it looks great on the outside....but i can use my usual softwares now  , anyone know of a foobar alternative for mac ?


 
  I like Enqueue a lot.


----------



## jaywillin

the set up evolves , the modi is back, added the shelf on the wall, the a2's sound better there, the positioning is better, much better soundstage , imaging, 
  i need to work on some cable managment !


----------



## RamblinE

Interesting way to position speakers. I for one follow the whole 'tweeter at ear level' rule. However whatever works for you is mostly what's important. That's a cool setup. I'd love to audition the A2's as a replacement for passive speakers/power amp.


----------



## jaywillin

Quote: 





rambline said:


> Interesting way to position speakers. I for one follow the whole 'tweeter at ear level' rule. However whatever works for you is mostly what's important. That's a cool setup. I'd love to audition the A2's as a replacement for passive speakers/power amp.


 

 true, but if you notice, the speakers are facing downward, the tweeters are aimed more at my ears, than when there were on the desk, aimed up


----------



## DRUB

Update! New studio monitors.

 And... 






 Really need to get a less dirty mousepad ^__^
  
 There's also a KRK 10s under the desk. It shakes things.


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





drub said:


> And...


 
   
  Great to see a rare set of Elacs on here. I have a pair of 207As and love how crispy the JET is.
  If you're going for highend headphones at some point, make sure to try HE-500/HE-6. I think they have the same kind of 'crispness'


----------



## DRUB

Quote: 





anda said:


> Great to see a rare set of Elacs on here. I have a pair of 207As and love how crispy the JET is.
> If you're going for highend headphones at some point, make sure to try HE-500/HE-6. I think they have the same kind of 'crispness'


 
   
  They're nice and detailed indeed. Personally I prefer a little bit more low-end, which is why I bought my sub (to accompany the studio monitors). Maybe one day I'll get a Paradigm Sub-1 or 2 haha ^__^


----------



## 8chvinyl

Quote: 





drub said:


> They're nice and detailed indeed. Personally I prefer a little bit more low-end, which is why I bought my sub (to accompany the studio monitors). Maybe one day I'll get a Paradigm Sub-1 or 2 haha ^__^


 
   
  I received my Sub-1 2 weekends ago. Wow. That is all.


----------



## dennisyeoh

Quote: 





moolok said:


> Here's my humble setup.
> 
> Audio: AKG K601 headphones, FiiO E07k dac, FiiO E09k headphone amp, FiiO A1 amp, Chorus Compact 662 speakers resting on The t.akustik iso-pad 5.
> PC: really old Intel E8400 etc. setup from 2008 with Windows 8.
> Accessories: Logitech K400 and M705, Benq G2411HD with Steelseries mat


 
  how's the window 8 doing for you? are the monitor touch screen?


----------



## dennisyeoh

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> my new setup
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Swans M200 MKii !


 
  get a proper isolation pad to replace those styrofoam then it will be perfect


----------



## anoxy

I don't think that's styrofoam...


----------



## Nukeshock

LOL it is styrofaom from the same box they were shipped in i covered them with the protective cloth that the speakers were cradled in hahahahahaha the table shakes quite a far bit too =)


----------



## Moolok

Quote: 





dennisyeoh said:


> how's the window 8 doing for you? are the monitor touch screen?


 
  Coming from Vista to Windows 8 took some time getting used to but now I like it. Biggest difference for me about the UI was the missing Start menu/button. Monitor is just a regular LCD display, no touchy feely. At the picture is J.River Media Center 18 on theater view, not Windows 8 tile view.


----------



## glunteer

...


----------



## FatmanSize48

Sweet!


----------



## muzic4life




----------



## Guarneri

I switched to a silver Rotel amp since these were taken, but I don't feel like taking them again so here you go:


----------



## Jason36

Loving that setup Guarneri

Extremely tidy and clean setup


----------



## sonitus mirus

My current office rig I'm using at work.


----------



## RamblinE

Quote: 





sonitus mirus said:


> My current office rig I'm using at work.


 
  I use that amp and dac! How does the combination do with those Mad Dogs?


----------



## sonitus mirus

Quote: 





rambline said:


> I use that amp and dac! How does the combination do with those Mad Dogs?


 
   
  The Mad Dogs really seem to shine the more power you feed them. (they handle up to 3W input!)  The combo works well, and it is extremely revealing as I tend to find more artifacts/clipping when using streaming music services now then I did with my ATH-M50 cans.  
   
  Not sure how similar the Mad Dogs would be compared to the AKG K550, but I'd still recommend the Mad Dogs if you are in the US as they sound great, are superbly comfortable, can be returned if you are not satisfied with them, and you already have equipment that will work with them.


----------



## ODDEEO

SPEAKERS: Advent 5002s, TWO pairs of OHM C2s, and some crappy Yamahas from the 90s.
  HEADPHONES: 1978 AKG K240 Sextett, AKG K240 MKII (Pictures coming soon), And KOSS PRO-DJ100.
  AMPS: 1978? NIKKO NR-819, NIKKO NR-1019, MARANTZ SR-4000, And NIKKO TRM-800.
   
  PC SPECS: 
  Processor: Intel Core i3 3.30 ghz
  Ram: 8GB CORSAIR
  HDD: 500GB Western Digital
  GPU: NVIDIA GTX 550 TI
  Case: CoolerMaster HAF 912
   
   
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8369/8538435196_d0bcf5f410_b.jpg
   
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8537327249_2c6bc77df8_c.jpg
   
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8228/8537333061_25eaf54f5a_b.jpg
   
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8525/8537336323_1147d5abf8_b.jpg
   
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8510/8464072874_f94dd56c11_b.jpg


----------



## Dillan

Just built this, extremely clean, black and white with gold accents all around. Is an incredible build and I am proud to own it.


----------



## IceClass




----------



## Aiml3ss

guarneri said:


> I switched to a silver Rotel amp since these were taken, but I don't feel like taking them again so here you go:




Sweet setup! What are the silver things left and right of the monitor?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'd guess the one on the left is a NAS of some sort. The right, may be a DAC and the other, looks like a Macbook Air.


----------



## Salent

This is my simple setup
   
  Computer
  MSI-GT660R
   
  Amp
  Onkyo DS747 
   
  Speakers
  Polk Audio M2
   
  Got the amp and speakers from my dads old setup.


----------



## Math-ECU

Schiit Modi with HiFiMan EF2A
  Modest start-up...will be changing it out soon and will post my new set-up as well!


----------



## bgtrance

My setup at home.  The headphones are right above the JVC console.  I hope to pickup some D7100s and show them off with stand on top of the desk.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote: 





dolor said:


>


 
  Really nice setup! Are those U2711s?


----------



## joehalo

Quote: 





salent said:


> This is my simple setup
> 
> Computer
> MSI-GT660R
> ...


 
  Nice setup! Very clean. I like the desk and the room color.


----------



## Owndapwn

I may not have the best audio equipment, but my actual computer is probably in the top 10.
  http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Owndapwn/saved/zYj
   
  The actual computer. This is a temporary home and I hate having the computer here.
  I have a super nice L desk in the basement, but we had to redo the drywall in a few places.

   
  Amp and headphones. Headphones are BRAINWAVZ HM5's and the amp was looted from the TV when we moved it out of the basement.

   
   
  And here's my desktop.
  1993 IMB Model M is the top keyboard, Corsair M90 is the mouse.
  And then I'm just over here running Mountain Lion because I'm a bad ass and don't have to choose between Mac and PC.

   
  The wallpapers are by http://genjilim.deviantart.com/


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





math-ecu said:


> Schiit Modi with HiFiMan EF2A
> Modest start-up...will be changing it out soon and will post my new set-up as well!


 
   
  Cute setup. Remember it, for it will be the start of a great (and expensive) journey!


----------



## RamblinE

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Cute setup. Remember it, for it will be the start of a great (and expensive) journey!


 
  Yes. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Math-ECU

Starting to see that!


----------



## awolf97

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> I may not have the best audio equipment, but my actual computer is probably in the top 10.


 
  ...of what?


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





awolf97 said:


> ...of what?


 
   
  It's a thread to show off your computer rigs.
  As far as specs go, mine is likely pretty high on the list, as this is an audio forum, not a hardware forum.
   
  Perhaps the thread was only for audio equipment, or perhaps it just immediately went that direction.
  The OP wasn't specific.


----------



## RyuGTX

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> It's a thread to show off your computer rigs.
> As far as specs go, mine is likely pretty high on the list, as this is an audio forum, not a hardware forum.
> 
> Perhaps the thread was only for audio equipment, or perhaps it just immediately went that direction.
> The OP wasn't specific.


 
   
  Nice rig.
   
  I think the only thing I got you beat is the SSD. I got a Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB. 
   
  The rest of my PC probably should be updated... Currently using an i7-940, 6 GB of RAM and a GTX 560 Ti. Might go for a GTX 770 or 780.


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





ryugtx said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> I think the only thing I got you beat is the SSD. I got a Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB.
> 
> The rest of my PC probably should be updated... Currently using an i7-940, 6 GB of RAM and a GTX 560 Ti. Might go for a GTX 770 or 780.


 
   
  I would wait for the 8000 series and get an 8950 or 8970.
  nVidia has sucked since the 8800 and 9800 cards. The entire GTX name cycle has been a flop.
  With the exception of the GTX Titan, the 7000 series, dollar for dollar, is still as or more powerful, and it was released January of 2012.
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/768?vs=829
  And even with the Titan, dual 7970 GHz cost the same and is considerably more powerful.
   
  And nice SSD. The 840 Pro's weren't out when I bought mine, and the 830's were a fair amount slower.
  Wish I had waited, but that's how the computer world works, I guess.


----------



## AyeVeeN

The main reason why I do not go go Radeon / even AMD is because of how much power it drains along with driver and heat issues. My 4850 ran way too hot and loud when not overclocked in a moderately high air flow case and finding the right driver was a nightmare. Just made me want to stay away from them. I'll post my rig soon. Just upgraded to a 4770k  waiting for Maxwell so keeping my SLI'd 260 c216s as I'm waiting for a larger performance bump and Im wanting the scalability of Maxwell's SLI.

Also another factor now is that I have an ASUS VG248QE so id like to go nVidia for when Im looking to experience 3D gaming. Heard it's much more enjoyable than the 3D movies have and the like.


----------



## Owndapwn

My 7970 idles at 23-30C (Depending on ambient) and only goes up to 66C while BitCoin mining.
  As for the drivers, if you download the latest CCC package, it automatically installs the correct driver.
   
  The hottest card in recent times was the GTX 480, maxing out at up to 120C, so I'm curious where this AMD runs too hot thought comes from.


----------



## H8rsama

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> I may not have the best audio equipment, but my actual computer is probably in the top 10.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Owndapwn/saved/zYj


 
  Mine is better but it looks horrible and dirty


----------



## RyuGTX

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> I would wait for the 8000 series and get an 8950 or 8970.
> nVidia has sucked since the 8800 and 9800 cards. The entire GTX name cycle has been a flop.
> With the exception of the GTX Titan, the 7000 series, dollar for dollar, is still as or more powerful, and it was released January of 2012.
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/768?vs=829
> ...


 
   
  The real reason I am currently waiting is money and Battlefield 4. Battlefield is the main game I play so that benchmark is weighted more when I compare between cards. Anandtech's benchmarks show the GTX 770 winning in BF3, but that could change with BF4 since the consoles uses AMD graphics so it might be better optimized. Other than BF4, I'm really looking forward to titles like Watch Dogs (and crossing my fingers that Destiny gets a PC release). But I don't know of a reasonable current game or benchmark that is out right now that would be a good indicator of how the relative performance will be between nvidia versus AMD.


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





ryugtx said:


> The real reason I am currently waiting is money and Battlefield 4. Battlefield is the main game I play so that benchmark is weighted more when I compare between cards. Anandtech's benchmarks show the GTX 770 winning in BF3, but that could change with BF4 since the consoles uses AMD graphics so it might be better optimized. Other than BF4, I'm really looking forward to titles like Watch Dogs (and crossing my fingers that Destiny gets a PC release). But I don't know of a reasonable current game or benchmark that is out right now that would be a good indicator of how the relative performance will be between nvidia versus AMD.


 
   
  There really isn't a good one until a PS4 multi-platform game comes out and / or HD 8000.
  I also get up to 130fps maxed out on BF3 with my 7970, but I didn't play multiplayer on account of unapproved sources.


----------



## Ronald Lee

Quote: 





oddeeo said:


> SPEAKERS: Advent 5002s, TWO pairs of OHM C2s, and some crappy Yamahas from the 90s.
> HEADPHONES: 1978 AKG K240 Sextett, AKG K240 MKII (Pictures coming soon), And KOSS PRO-DJ100.
> AMPS: 1978? NIKKO NR-819, NIKKO NR-1019, MARANTZ SR-4000, And NIKKO TRM-800.
> 
> ...


 
   
  nice set up!


----------



## Moolok

Updated: I bought a second monitor for 5,00€. It's small (15" and 1024x768) but it's perfect for J.River Media Center 18 Theater View.


----------



## H8rsama

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> There really isn't a good one until a PS4 multi-platform game comes out and / or HD 8000.
> I also get up to 130fps maxed out on BF3 with my 7970, but I didn't play multiplayer on account of unapproved sources.


 

 I compete at BF series but i kept my 6950 flashed to 6970 for like 2 years while bf3 was on top of my competitions and NO PROBLEMS.
  Well i use to play all low helping visibility wich is why you kill first and i never went under 70fps under heavy fire or effects. I guess you wont have any problems getting a videocard now. Or are you planning waiting all this time to get a new vga. It doesnt make sense to me, tbh.
   
  I have access to this new upcoming bf4 alpha test this 17th june. ill let you know how hungry it is for fps.


----------



## Draygonn

owndapwn said:


> The hottest card in recent times was the GTX 480, maxing out at up to 120C, so I'm curious where this AMD runs too hot thought comes from.


If anyone wants to see what it takes to keep 480 SLI cool and quiet on air:


Spoiler




AXP coolers plus the fan intensive case cooling eliminates the high temps and noise. Lows 60's top card, mid 50's bottom while gaming. However, all that hot air gets dumped into the room. 4 CCFL monitors, a vacuum tube amp, and these 480s required the addition of a portable air conditioner. One winter's night my heating broke so I ran Furmark all night and got the heating fixed the next day.


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> If anyone wants to see what it takes to keep 480 SLI cool and quiet on air:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  And hey, if your stove breaks, you can put some tin foil over the shroud and fry an egg.


----------



## Blisse

draygonn said:


> .. One winter's night my heating broke so I ran Furmark all night and got the heating fixed the next day.[/SPOILER]




SO SKETCH LOL nice computer


----------



## Draygonn

...


----------



## zackzack

Quote: 





headhog said:


> I gave up no more stress or worries my life is a bit more peaceful


 
   





 I wish!


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Cute setup. Remember it, for it will be the start of a great (and expensive) journey!


 
  I'm going to have to second that motion JIGF, I started out with the EF2A w/SR60's and have now moved to this setup with 702's! The disease continues


----------



## Math-ECU

Quote: 





podster said:


> I'm going to have to second that motion JIGF, I started out with the EF2A w/SR60's and have now moved to this setup with 702's! The disease continues


 

 Looks good...I am going with an Audio-GD NFB 11.32 as my next step up from this EF2A...Maybe many more steps?  Maybe not...love HeadFi!


----------



## Nukeshock

lol owndapawn i bested you spec wise ! LOL ! , im running i7 3930k cooled with a kraken x40 and with 2 xfx double dissipation ( non black edtion) 7970 but in crossfire managed to oc them to a nice 1000mhz each .
   
  same 8gb ram , just got a 256 intel ssd installed 1.5 tb 7200rpm harddisk 
  MSI GD-65 z77


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> lol owndapawn i bested you spec wise ! LOL ! , im running i7 3930k cooled with a kraken x40 and with 2 xfx double dissipation ( non black edtion) 7970 but in crossfire managed to oc them to a nice 1000mhz each .
> 
> same 8gb ram , just got a 256 intel ssd installed 1.5 tb 7200rpm harddisk
> MSI GD-65 z77


 
   
  Nice. Clearly you know your ****. That build is balanced very well.
  Except the X40. The X60 isn't too much more and it performs a lot better.
  Actually, are you sure it's the 3930K? You have a Z77 socket motherboard.


----------



## 65535

Had to use my chair as a support to attach my Joby GorillaPod, but it's a Steelcase Leap.
   
  Running a 5 year old MacBook Pro.
  Bose Companion 3 off of a Motu Ultralite Mk3 Hybrid on Firewire
  Meier Audio Corda HA-2 from a HRT Music Streamer HD along with a Corda Cross-1
  Beyer T-70 or Senn. HD650 for headphones

   
   
  Really fond of the USBFirewire.com angled USB and Firewire cables. Also have a Belkin 7 port hub that my Keyboard and mouse receiver branch off of. I mounted the USB Hub under the bottom side of the Rain Design M-Stand with heavy duty tape, they're both the same natural ano. Al as the laptop.


----------



## Nukeshock

LOL NO!!!! =) not a 3930k ! i swear this phone, i had to enter 3930k before and save it so whenever i put in i7 it automatically puts in 3930k...., mines a 3770k  it doesnt OC to well , managed to get a stable 4.3ghz but max temp with intel burn test was 80c considering i live at the equator of the world ( room temp is around 31c)  ivybridges dont oc to well gonna delid it !, the x60 wouldnt fit in my case =( even the x40 couldnt have a push pull config ( i got 2 noctua fans) and the two fans didnt fit so i had to remove the hd tray and put in there so now front intake s providing 'new" air to the rad (intake fan -> x40 push fan -> x40 pull fan -> GPUs  , had to change the fans, cannt do any critical listening with them on so looud! hahaha


----------



## Hente

New computer & desk yay. Specs aren't exactly top notch (Pentium G2020, 4 GB RAM, 560ti, 150 gb HDD), but it sure as hell beats my 394535 year old Pentium 4 thing that I've been using for a long time.

Next step is probably going to get a framed print to go in that empty space to the right of the window, please help me choose between these two. ;A; - http://i.imgur.com/TiNdnom.jpg


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





hente said:


> New computer & desk yay. Specs aren't exactly top notch (Pentium G2020, 4 GB RAM, 560ti, 150 gb HDD), but it sure as hell beats my 394535 year old Pentium 4 thing that I've been using for a long time.
> 
> Next step is probably going to get a framed print to go in that empty space to the right of the window, please help me choose between these two. ;A; - http://i.imgur.com/TiNdnom.j


 
   
  Really nice setup !!! love the warm lights !!


----------



## Math-ECU

Sold my Modi and EF2A....This Audio-Gd NFB 11.32 sounds very sweet now with the HD650's....Will probably add in a tube amp for good measure at some point just for days that I want that kind of sound!
  Modest, I know...


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





math-ecu said:


> Sold my Modi and EF2A....This Audio-Gd NFB 11.32 sounds very sweet now witht he HD650's....Will probably add in a tube amp for good measure at some point just for days that I want that kind of sound!
> Modest, I know...


 
   
  Yes, you will love the 650 with 11.32. Congrats!


----------



## SageTheWizard

It's kinda a dump at the moment.... None the less... Here ya go..
I kinda want a headphone stand.
http://a.pomf.se/9Te7.JPG
Forgive the unfocused camera...


----------



## pallentx

Quote: 





headhog said:


> I gave up no more stress or worries my life is a bit more peaceful


 
  Don't you think that lamp is a little over-the-top?


----------



## ebteeiii




----------



## MrTechAgent

*FYI - Its socket 2011 (3930k)*

*My Pride and joy - 650*
   

* A sticker inspired by the 650's of course *

*The zx700's*

*My Mic for YouTube - AT's ATR-2500*

*The PCB goes well with the desk *

*My Rig - Go to my profile or YouTube for specs *


*Meka  Ttesports (Cherry Black) - Look at the sticker *

*Saphira by Ttesports - Love it*

*Macworld serves as a good book for hiding the wires *

*Precision test report of the STX looks good and that is all it does *


----------



## H8rsama

How's that the only thing stx is to look good


----------



## MrTechAgent

Quote: 





h8rsama said:


> How's that the only thing stx is to look good


 
  I think you are trying to explain yourself but you are really not.
  Sorry


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





mrtechagent said:


> *FYI - Its socket 2011 (3930k)*
> 
> *My Pride and joy - 650*
> 
> ...


 
  Does it Fly...?


----------



## MrTechAgent

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Does it Fly...?


 
  Does my job for sure 
  Thanks


----------



## Math-ECU

Hopefully my setup for quite some time!  Of course, running HD650s.  Audio-gd NFB-11.32 as DAC and amp when I need less tubey sound and Little Dot MKIV SE with stock and Voshkod tubes.  Loving free time right now!


----------



## Don Lehrer

I love the looks of the  Little Dot MKIV SE maybe some day I will get one to full around . I like your rig and think it sounds wonderfull do you mind sharing??


----------



## Math-ECU

Quote: 





don lehrer said:


> I love the looks of the  Little Dot MKIV SE maybe some day I will get one to full around . I like your rig and think it sounds wonderfull do you mind sharing??


 

 I just got the LD in and am working it in...I got lucky and found a guy that had it and used it for only 10 hours so its not even burned in really well yet.  Just had the Voshkods left over from a previous setup.  So far, it sounds great.  I have the Audio-gd set to Fixed and its input is via USB set to 24/96 instead of 32/192 for multiple reasons (mostly computer interface issues as I stream from my work laptop).  Feel free to get an NC meet together and I will try to haul it there so you can audition it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will probably post in another thread after I have had time to get it broken in and time to listen with all my favorite music.


----------



## Anda

Quote: 





math-ecu said:


> HD650 + Audio-gd NFB-11.32 + Little Dot MKIV SE


 
   
  Great combo!


----------



## Solitary1

Quote: 





anda said:


> Great combo!


 
  +1.


----------



## eonsend

Here's my humble little setup: 
   

   

   

   
   
  Specs are: AMD Phenom II x4 955 @ 3.2 GHz
  8 GB DDR3 1600 RAM
  120 GB Kingston SSD
  500 GB WD Black hard drive
  Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 graphics card
  700W OCZ PSU
  Thermaltake Armor A30 MicroATX Desktop case
  Acer 21.5" 1080P Monitor
  WD 2TB external HD for backups
  Seagate 640GB External Harddrive for keeping my desktop and laptop synced
   
  Audio consists of: 
   
  Fiio E10 -> line out -> NAD 7125 receiver -> Infinity RS-2 Bookshelves & Pioneer 6" sub | HD 650 & dt770 250 ohm
   
  portable setup includes Zune -> Vsonic GR06 or laptop -> Fiio e17 -> HD 650 or dt770's
   
  Apologies for the terrrible pics, bad lighting and cell phone camera.


----------



## oggdude

This is my new station setup after moving. Nothing too fancy and you can't see the HP4 amplifier.

I like the sound of the apogee and the motu uses the same AD/DA chips as some RME products. The Presonus does the job, does't seem to colour anything which makes me happy, the only down side is 20 Hz to 20kHz frequency range which i leaves me feeling i'm not hearing the full potential of the HD 650.

(Sorry about the picture quality, i only use an iPhone 4)


----------



## drewTT

First headphone setup and the rest of the rig.


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





drewtt said:


> First headphone setup and the rest of the rig.


 
   
  What speakers are those? And what are you running them off of?
   
  RH


----------



## drewTT

Quote: 





therh said:


> What speakers are those? And what are you running them off of?
> 
> RH


 

  Paradigm Signature S1s.  The amp is Parasound Halo A23.


----------



## autoteleology

eonsend said:


>


 
   
  Your case looks pretty janky in this picture. How old is it?


----------



## drez

i have upgraded my peripherals so I can pwn noobs harder. Mouse very fatiguing to use so I might go back to the sensei. Computer is 3770k with overclocked gtx680; it manages a minimum 110 fps (locked) in bf3 on low settings.


----------



## Greyson




----------



## MrTechAgent

Quote: 





drez said:


> i have upgraded my peripherals so I can pwn noobs harder. Mouse very fatiguing to use so I might go back to the sensei. Computer is 3770k with overclocked gtx680; it manages a minimum 110 fps (locked) in bf3 on low settings.


 
  Is that the Happy Hacking with Topre (I hope I spelled it right) ?
  Sweet setup 
  Nah , looks like its from  the Storm series ?


----------



## drez

mrtechagent said:


> Is that the Happy Hacking with Topre (I hope I spelled it right) ?
> Sweet setup
> Nah , looks like its from  the Storm series ?




QFR was high on my list, but this is a Chinese brand called Vortix, it feels really nice to use, has nice pbt keycaps and quality seems just as good as filco. Switches are brown. Setup seems to be treating me well apart from the mouse - I can last about 30 mins with that mouse before my arm tires and my scores drop.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Quote: 





drez said:


> QFR was high on my list, but this is a Chinese brand called Vortix, it feels really nice to use, has nice pbt keycaps and quality seems just as good as filco. Switches are brown. Setup seems to be treating me well apart from the mouse - I can last about 30 mins with that mouse before my arm tires and my scores drop.


 
  Oh.
  Cool , Enjoy listening


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Your case looks pretty janky in this picture. How old is it?


 
  The cases haven't been out all that long.  Just dirty/dusty which is usually enhanced nicely by flash.
   
  (Not my case, just commenting)


----------



## aras

Quote: 





drewtt said:


> First headphone setup and the rest of the rig.


 
   
  Those are excellent speakers! How did you decide go with parasound as amp?


----------



## drewTT

aras said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bro. I did a ton of research on amps and Parasound was always very highly thought of. The Halo series is very transparent and very good match for my speakers.


----------



## HAmmer32261

http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww141/HAmmer32261/6BB1A2F4-B734-4F7D-9097-B1FE611770EB-21960-000009C0381AB2BA_zps26bf40ca.jpg


----------



## shuttleboi

drewtt said:


> Thanks bro. I did a ton of research on amps and Parasound was always very highly thought of. The Halo series is very transparent and very good match for my speakers.




The Parasound amp is not visible in your pictures, right? I think that's an Audiolab M-Dac next to your headphones.


----------



## lightningfarron

Headpone set up:
  laptop->alo greenline USB->Fostex HP-A8->HD800

  Speaker set up(used mainly for movies and games):
  computer->HDMI->Onkyo HT-S5305->HDMI->TV


----------



## eonsend

tus-chan said:


> Your case looks pretty janky in this picture. How old is it?




It's not too old, I've had this case for maybe 2 years. It just looks jank because I need to clean the dust out of the dust filters. I've been procrastinating because it's such a pain to take apart and reassemble since it's a micro atx case. I would get a bigger case now that I'm out of college and not moving around a bunch but I don't really have space for anything bigger in my room at the moment.


----------



## Honkytime

Quote: 





eonsend said:


> It's not too old, I've had this case for maybe 2 years. It just looks jank because I need to clean the dust out of the dust filters. I've been procrastinating because it's such a pain to take apart and reassemble since it's a micro atx case. I would get a bigger case now that I'm out of college and not moving around a bunch but I don't really have space for anything bigger in my room at the moment.


 
  Five dollar can of Dust Off goes a long way :O


----------



## drewTT

shuttleboi said:


> drewtt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro. I did a ton of research on amps and Parasound was always very highly thought of. The Halo series is very transparent and very good match for my speakers.
> ...




Yes the Mdac is next to the headphones. The amp is sort of visible next to the chair to the left on a low profile stand.


----------



## bcstyle

Ok guys, thought I'd post my computer rig as I've changed my whole pc and some peripherals since last time of post.
  I decided its best to take pic of my current state for a more... natural? look~
 
   

   
  Specs
   
  CPU- Intel Core i7 3970X @4.3GHz
  MB- ASUS Rampage IV Extreme 
  CASE- Silverstone Fortress FT02B with Window 
RAM- G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL10Q-32GBXL 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3
  GPU- Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan OC 6GB X2 in sli
  HSF- Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 
  PSU- Seasonic X-850 80Plus Gold 850W
  ODD1- LG CH12LS28 12X BD-R Blu-ray DVD Combo Drive
  ODD2- Samsung BD-R
  SSD1- Samsung 830 256GB which has Win7 Ultimate 64bit OS installed
  SSD2- Intel 520 480GB
  HHD- Seagate Barracuda 2TB
  MONITOR- Dell u3014 30"
  KB- Topre Realforce 104U 
  too many mouse to list.
  Forgot to put in my dac, its Rega DAC//


----------



## Novalis

Finally gotten myself a computer set-up again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Haven't had my old gear set up for over a year now!
  Still need an optical cable from computer to DAC before I can use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The K495's are the stand-in at the moment. Not great. Lots of noise...
   

   
  Still need new keyboard, lightbulb for the lamp etc. I'll update when it's all sorted out, just got really excited over finally having a desk again!


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





novalis said:


> Finally gotten myself a computer set-up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Look into the Ducky Shine II with numpad.
  It is pricey, yes, but once you go mechanical, you won't go back.
  Also, look up what the different Cherry MX switches do.


----------



## autoteleology

What desk is that? I think I might want one...


----------



## Novalis

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> What desk is that? I think I might want one...


 
   
  The desk is Ikea, Galant I think it was. =)
   
  Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> Look into the Ducky Shine II with numpad.
> It is pricey, yes, but once you go mechanical, you won't go back.
> Also, look up what the different Cherry MX switches do.


 
   
  I'll have a look at those, but I've allready ordered some wireless logitech thing. I just want to rid the desk of as much cables as possible. =)


----------



## tony3d

Computer is a Mac Pro 12 core 3.06 gig with Nvidia gtx680 graphics card. Audioengine P4 speakers, Dayton sub 800, Topping Tp21 Tripath Amp.






[/IMG]


----------



## dean0

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Ok guys, thought I'd post my computer rig as I've changed my whole pc and some peripherals since last time of post.
> I decided its best to take pic of my current state for a more... natural? look~
> 
> 
> ...


 
  that's some epic gear you got there!


----------



## Sniping

^Really want that FK in the second pic--That's indeed some pretty sweet hardware there.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Ok guys, thought I'd post my computer rig as I've changed my whole pc and some peripherals since last time of post.
> I decided its best to take pic of my current state for a more... natural? look~
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a beast of a system you've got there. Mine is like the happy meal version of yours.
   
  CPU - i5 3570K
  GPU- x2 GTX 670 SLI
  RAM - 8GB Ripjaws
  PSU - Seasonic X650
  SSD - Intel 180GB SSD
  HDD - Samsung 500GB


----------



## plastick

NuForce uDac 2 feeding a pair of M-Audio BX5a monitors running through a Velodyne HGS-15 THX Ultra 2 15" 3000w RMS woofer. My neighbors do not like me.


----------



## bcstyle

Thanks for the kind words guys/
  @HesterDW we sure do have similarities with some parts of our rig dont we? ^^


----------



## drez

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I guess you like gaming?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys/
> @HesterDW we sure do have similarities with some parts of our rig dont we? ^^


 
  Yea we do pretty cool huh. Why did you go with a 3970X btw? That's a lot of horsepower. Do you do more than gaming on your rig?
   
   
  Quote: 





drez said:


> I guess you like gaming?


 
  Maybe too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   


plastick said:


> NuForce uDac 2 feeding a pair of M-Audio BX5a monitors running through a Velodyne HGS-15 THX Ultra 2 15" 3000w RMS woofer. My neighbors do not like me.


 

  That thing is huge! Bet it sounds as big as it looks.


----------



## Draygonn

hesterdw said:


> Spoiler


Nice setup. Love the G27.


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Yea we do pretty cool huh. Why did you go with a 3970X btw? That's a lot of horsepower. Do you do more than gaming on your rig?


 
   
  He fell victim to Intel's marketing.
  Nevermind that the 3930K is only 5% slower at half the cost.
  Or that the 2600K or 3770K (Depending on age) is pretty ******* powerful with an overclock.
  Or that a single 7990 will outperform two Titans for $600 cheaper, and you aren't stuck with some cheap nVidia card.


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





plastick said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   That's a monster. Must sound (and feel) incredible


----------



## bcstyle

@HesterDW, I do alot of designing/ 3D work along with gaming of course//
   
  @Owndapwn, You could say I fell victim to Intel's marketing, but then again i guess Im an easy prey as I fell victim to headfi for having 20 headphones when I only have a pair of ear/
  btw i cannot agree that a single 7990 will outperform titans in sli, especially titans that are OC'd


----------



## NAWilson9

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> He fell victim to Intel's marketing.
> Nevermind that the 3930K is only 5% slower at half the cost.
> Or that the 2600K or 3770K (Depending on age) is pretty ******* powerful with an overclock.
> Or that a single 7990 will outperform two Titans for $600 cheaper, and you aren't stuck with some cheap nVidia card.


 

 I'm not sure where you got your specs from but they are simply wrong. A single 7990 costs $800 and is a dual GPU card. A single Titan is $1000 and is a single GPU card. A 7990 is only slightly faster than one Titan. A 7990 can't match two Titans. ATI has crossfire issues while SLI is smooth as silk. The only reason I can see to get an ATI card is for Eyefinity. As for the 3970x, maybe he simply wanted it. Why does it matter that it provides relatively close performance at half the cost? This is Head-Fi after all. Sure, a 3770k is fine for gaming, but maybe he does video or picture editing or even computational work? Why so much hate; especially with incorrect data?
   
  EDIT: bcstyle posted before me.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:



bcstyle said:


> @HesterDW, I do alot of designing/ 3D work along with gaming of course//
> 
> @Owndapwn, You could say I fell victim to Intel's marketing, but then again i guess Im an easy prey as I fell victim to headfi for having 20 headphones when I only have a pair of ear/
> btw i cannot agree that a single 7990 will outperform titans in sli, especially titans that are OC'd


 
  Oh ok, nothing wrong with that. IMO it's only overkill if you can't afford it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   

  Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> Or that a single 7990 will outperform two Titans for $600 cheaper, and you aren't stuck with some cheap nVidia card.


 
  You're lucky you didn't just say that on Overclock.net hehe. One 7990 can beat a single Titan, true, but one 7990 beating two Titans? I wish.
    
   
  @Draygonn Thanks, I love it as well. It was a huge upgrade from my Logitech Formula Force GP.


----------



## plastick

I almost forgot to post my computer setup!
   
   

   
  Mac Mini 2011 Edition
  Intel i5 2550 VDT
  8GB DDR3 1600MHz Corsair w/ tightened timings
  Intel HD 3000
  Samsung 128GB SSD
   
  I bought this to replace my aging Q6600 w/ 8800GT box (I built it to play Crysis and quickly got bored of it). I couldn't be happier. I do most of my gaming on my 360 and Wii U. However, when needed, this little box cranks games out no problem. Gotta give credit to Apple and Intel for a solid little $500 system!


----------



## autoteleology

I find it very hard to believe you were playing Crysis at all on a Core 2 Duo and a $60 GPU.


----------



## ab initio

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> I find it very hard to believe you were playing Crysis at all on a Core 2 Duo and a $60 GPU.


 

 You clearly didn't see the massive cooling system in the background---what you don't realize is that he's OC'd to 16GHz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You can do a lot when you're system is cooled below superconducting temperature.
   
  Cheers
   
Or you could do a google search and see that a core 2 Quad and a $60 GPU exceed the minimum and recommended system specifications for Crysis


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> I find it very hard to believe you were playing Crysis at all on a Core 2 Duo and a $60 GPU.


 
  Q6600 is not even a Core 2 Duo. Also don't forget that Crysis came out in 2007. The 8800GT might be $60 now, but it was the GTX770 of 2007. In '07 I remember having a 7600GT and wanting a 8800 but it was way too expensive. Time flies.


----------



## TheOtus

Needed to do some repair for my dear PC to keep it running...
   
  The fan stopped working, and I wasn't cheap enough just to buy a new fan.
   

   
   
  New, beautiful Scythe Ashura installed!
   

   
   
  And this is what happened after that.
   

   

   
   
  Well, looks badass to me!


----------



## 65535

Hehe, outgrowing the bonnet so to speak.


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





plastick said:


> I almost forgot to post my computer setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Awww... you got the AC in front of your face...lucky


----------



## Syan25

Very nice rig!


----------



## daigo

@TheOtus
  Side window finally became useful!


----------



## TheOtus

Sure did! Or should I say that a jigsaw and black paint became useful... ^__^


----------



## reiserFS




----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


>


 
    How does audio gd sound...


----------



## jono454

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


>


 
  You have an amazing setup here. Everything looks so simple and relaxing


----------



## PanamaHat

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  Good energy flow, love the big windows too


----------



## reiserFS

Thanks, I tend to keep it minimalistic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





panamahat said:


> Good energy flow, love the big windows too


----------



## Destroysall

reiserFS,
  Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Thanks, I tend to keep it minimalistic


 
  A gorgeous room indeed; odd question, but what are the room's dimensions?


----------



## Achyllis

My gaming/derping/do-it-all rig I finished a couple months ago.
   
  The Specs:
  -Intel Core i5 Ivy Bridge 3570k - 3.4GHz Turbo to 4.2GHz (will be overclocking it soonish)
  -Cooler Master Hyper 101 CPU Cooler
  -AMD Radeon 7950 w/3GB 384-bit Dedicated Graphics Memory
  -ASUS P8Z77-V LK Motherboard
  -Cooler Master HAF 912 Mid-Tower Case
  -Intel 330 Series 180GB SSD
  -Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200rpm HDD
  -16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM (does not like being overclocked, ended up leaving at stock settings)
  -Corsair TX650W PSU (May replace with one with more wattage and one that's modular)
  -ASUS Xonar 5.1 Channel Sound Card w/Built-in Headphone Amplifier
  -Rosewill Wi-Fi Card
   
  Total investment: ~880$, received graphics card as a gift.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Thanks, I tend to keep it minimalistic


 
   
  Is all your furniture from Ikea?? Alot of that stuff looks familiar...


----------



## Ronald Lee

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Like the space of the room and the layout.


----------



## Hente

reiserfs said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This place looks extremely comfortable. 
If you printed out your posters, did you need to upscale your poster images before you got them printed out? If so, what did you do to upscale them?


----------



## reiserFS

Quote: 





hente said:


> This place looks extremely comfortable.
> If you printed out your posters, did you need to upscale your poster images before you got them printed out? If so, what did you do to upscale them?


 
  I didn't print those out, the Nanoha ones are promotional ones inlcuded in the StrikerS DVDs or from the Megami Magazine. Chaos;Head posters are also promotional.
  Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> How does audio gd sound...


 
  As good as it gets, fantastictly revealing and smooth with the HE-400. Still burning in though, might add a C2.2 amp later.
  Quote: 





destroysall said:


> reiserFS,
> A gorgeous room indeed; odd question, but what are the room's dimensions?


 
  Need to look them up, I'm not at home right now.
  Quote: 





jjinh said:


> Is all your furniture from Ikea?? Alot of that stuff looks familiar...


 
  Yup, the bed, chairs, couch and shelf are from IKEA.
  Quote: 





ronald lee said:


> Like the space of the room and the layout.


 
  Thanks!


----------



## gorb




----------



## autoteleology

My goodness, I just completely updated my room and everything looks far better than it used to.
   

   
  Gee willikers, I'm so excited.


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


>


 
  Make room for me i'm coming... i hope you like sharing...


----------



## Aaron1006

Where I spend 80% of my time at home haha.


----------



## Syan25

That looks insane!


----------



## TheOtus

syan25 said:


> That looks insane!


 
   
  It sure does... = /


----------



## spurxiii

I'm new.


----------



## sonci

several years ago...
  ahh good times... free


----------



## TheRH

Quote: 





aaron1006 said:


> Where I spend 80% of my time at home haha.


 
  Cool setup, not sure there are enough monitors though.


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





therh said:


> Cool setup, not sure there are enough monitors though.


 
   
  Technically he just has one monitor, a wall mounted TV that is probably connected to computer, a laptop and a tablet propped up


----------



## autoteleology

daigo said:


> Technically he just has one monitor, a wall mounted TV that is probably connected to computer, a laptop and a tablet propped up




How do you know that's not exactly what he meant?


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





daigo said:


> Technically he just has one monitor, a wall mounted TV that is probably connected to computer, a laptop and a tablet propped up


 

 You're forgetting the monitor right up/behind the laptop.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Q6600 is not even a Core 2 Duo. Also don't forget that Crysis came out in 2007. The 8800GT might be $60 now, but it was the GTX770 of 2007. In '07 I remember having a 7600GT and wanting a 8800 but it was way too expensive. Time flies.


 

 Don't think I could have said it better.  Until I got my GTX460 I had an 8800GT and that thing rocked compared to the 7800GT I had before it.  I could play crysis on the 7800, but the part inside the alien ship lagged like crazy, once I got the 8800 it was fine.  This was also on an AMD socket 939 I think 3800+ something or other at 2.0GHz(OC'd to 2.4GHz).


----------



## TheRH

I can tell what he has, I just meant there are a lot of screens.


----------



## cel4145

gorb said:


>




Ohh...RC-10s. Nice! What is the sub?


----------



## HPE1000

Not an amazing picture, 1st try, it was okay so I am going to roll with it. (flash/viewing angle messed with the right monitor, nothing is wrong with it, so dont say that lol)
   

   
   
  I most recently modded my razer deathadder black edition because the coating was rubbing off so I just painted it, I liked it so I bought a cooler master quickfire that I am going to paint the same color/trick out with blank keys and I will be selling my current razer blackwidow because I still hate razer after my mouse did that after 6 months of light use... It's baller though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am keeping the mouse, but replacing the keyboard to summarize)
   

   
   
  I also bought a triple monitor stand a couple days ago, it was terrible so I shipped it back today.


----------



## Aerial Wave

Quote: 





hpe1000 said:


> Not an amazing picture, 1st try, it was okay so I am going to roll with it. (flash/viewing angle messed with the right monitor, nothing is wrong with it, so dont say that lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  What kind of Graphic card are you using in your setup?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





aerial wave said:


> What kind of Graphic card are you using in your setup?


 
  Just a gtx670, I didn't want a 780 or anything because I don't play many games to begin with and I am also waiting for amds new cards.


----------



## autoteleology

> I most recently modded my Razer Deathadder Black Edition because the coating was rubbing off, so I just painted it


 
   
  How did you take apart the mouse to do this? I would like to do something similar with my Razer Naga Epic.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> How did you take apart the mouse to do this? I would like to do something similar with my Razer Naga Epic.


 
  Take all the feet off the bottom and the sticker and there were three screws, the rest is rather simple.


----------



## Sniping

What is that glossy coat you used to preserve the paint on your Deathadder?


----------



## Owndapwn

Quote: 





hpe1000 said:


> I most recently modded my razer deathadder black edition because the coating was rubbing off so I just painted it, I liked it so I bought a cooler master quickfire that I am going to paint the same color/trick out with blank keys and I will be selling my current razer blackwidow because I still hate razer after my mouse did that after 6 months of light use... It's baller though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow, I love the mouse.
  Still don't like Razer, and I would never pay for a Razer product, but this looks really nice.
  You should try it with a good mouse, like the M90 or M95. I'd love to see how it looks.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





owndapwn said:


> Wow, I love the mouse.
> Still don't like Razer, and I would never pay for a Razer product, but this looks really nice.
> You should try it with a good mouse, like the M90 or M95. I'd love to see how it looks.


 
  I don't like razer either, which is the reason I am getting rid of the keyboard and possibly the mousepad (I got the KB for like 55 dollars brand new, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it) but to say their mice are bad just seems out of line. All their audio and keyboards aren't good, but I do think the deathadder is one of the best mice out there, I was going to buy a different mouse, but nothing compels me to do so. I think razer is only good at making mice, the deathadder and naga are two amazing mice in my eyes.
   
  Quote: 





sniping said:


> What is that glossy coat you used to preserve the paint on your Deathadder?


 
  It was a krylon clear coat acrylic, I might have to redo it, I put around 6 coats on it but it isn't as hard as I would have hoped, it works, but I want something that is a little harder.


----------



## autoteleology

> Still don't like Razer, and I would never pay for a Razer product, but this looks really nice.
> You should try it with a good mouse, like the M90 or M95. I'd love to see how it looks.


 
   
  Razer doesn't make good mice? This is a new one for me.

 Let's take the Razer Naga Epic for an example here; go ahead and find me another mouse that not only has a fully functioning numerical keypad on the side, but can operate in both wired and wireless modes. Don't forget that it has to fit my hand properly, which the Naga has no problem doing because it has three different shaping attachments. I'll wait.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Razer doesn't make good mice? This is a new one for me.
> 
> Let's take the Razer Naga Epic for an example here; go ahead and find me another mouse that not only has a fully functioning numerical keypad on the side, but can operate in both wired and wireless modes. Don't forget that it has to fit my hand properly, which the Naga has no problem doing because it has three different shaping attachments. I'll wait.


 
   
  Mice and peripherals seem to be even more fanboy filled than graphics cards or CPUs.
   
  Some strictly buy one company, others strictly avoid one company, etc.
   
  I used to write reviews (roundups) and will gladly use whatever company has the best option out at the time.


----------



## Blisse

Really never has been a point in fanboying in either direction towards a company. Good companies make bad products. Bad companies make good products. Nothing is set in stone. Going to buy a monitor when I move back home in a week, I'll post pictures then :3 deciding whether to make that 3 or give my dad my 19".


----------



## HPE1000

I got my new keyboard today, I will be giving it the paint treatment within the next few weeks and I will get all black blank keycaps as well. Should look nice, I need to find a new mousepad maybe, I think the razers green looks really ugly now that I have painted the mouse..
   
  Anyone know of a musepad like the goliathus that has similar dimensions that is just black?


----------



## drez

tool462 said:


> Mice and peripherals seem to be even more fanboy filled than graphics cards or CPUs.
> 
> Some strictly buy one company, others strictly avoid one company, etc.
> 
> I used to write reviews (roundups) and will gladly use whatever company has the best option out at the time.




 Mice are pretty hit and miss, so many variables like hand size, grip, play style, button use etc. personally I cant stand most thumb buttons, but especially ambidextrous ones. 

BTW here is an update of what a mionix ensis 320 looks looks like after a month of use.


----------



## autoteleology

hpe1000 said:


> I got my new keyboard today


 
   
  Good choice! I have the Cherry MX Blue version. Works extremely well with my Naga Epic since the keypad is just on my mouse instead of on my keyboard


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Good choice! I have the Cherry MX Blue version. Works extremely well with my Naga Epic since the keypad is just on my mouse instead of on my keyboard


 
  I have the blues also, love me some mx blues, I cannot believe how much nicer it feels compared to that razer blackwidow with mx blues also, I knew it was going to good, my brother has a cm storm trigger red and it is a tank also, cooler master made a video of them running over it with a lamborghini and huge pickup truck and it worked just fine afterwards. I found out the oem on the rapid is the same as filco and that they are pretty much the same board and one of the reasons why filcos are so expensive is because lack of distributors apparently (dont quote me on that )
   
  The switches feel nicer somehow, the keycaps are 10x more rugged (the razers ones felt like the cheapest plastic ever) and it is solid with that really strong backplate on it.


----------



## Sniping

Quote: 





hpe1000 said:


> I have the blues also, love me some mx blues, I cannot believe how much nicer it feels compared to that razer blackwidow with mx blues also, I knew it was going to good, my brother has a cm storm trigger red and it is a tank also, cooler master made a video of them running over it with a lamborghini and huge pickup truck and it worked just fine afterwards. I found out the oem on the rapid is the same as filco and that they are pretty much the same board and one of the reasons why filcos are so expensive is because lack of distributors apparently (dont quote me on that )
> 
> The switches feel nicer somehow, the keycaps are 10x more rugged (the razers ones felt like the cheapest plastic ever) and it is solid with that really strong backplate on it.


 
  QFR's are great for their value but I want to point out that the keycaps on the QFR and Blackwidow are pretty much the same, even the font. They're generic thin ABS keycaps. Filco's have been as low as $100, but imo they're only really worth it if you're going to mod.


----------



## gorb

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Ohh...RC-10s. Nice! What is the sub?


 
   
  Thanks   The sub is a chrysalis bassmatrix 10.  Basically a slightly cheaper version of the velodyne dls-3750r.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Mice and peripherals seem to be even more fanboy filled than graphics cards or CPUs.
> 
> Some strictly buy one company, others strictly avoid one company, etc.
> 
> I used to write reviews (roundups) and will gladly use whatever company has the best option out at the time.


 

 This is definitely true, I seem to find that a lot of people tend to fanboy over Razer to be honest, not that it doesn't happen with other companies.  I have to say I've generally stuck to logitech, in part because of their mx500 I used long ago.  I wouldn't mind switching, but it would have to have a similar layout for back and forward buttons and probably DPI switching too, and maybe a similar shape but with more room for my pinkie, and ring fingers.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





drez said:


> Mice are pretty hit and miss, so many variables like hand size, grip, play style, button use etc. personally I cant stand most thumb buttons, but especially ambidextrous ones.
> 
> BTW here is an update of what a mionix ensis 320 looks looks like after a month of use.


 

 O.O  I've had my Func Surface 1030(classic) for like 7 years and it doesn't look that bad...and I think it cost me like $15ish.  and it came with a metal case(for LAN's I guess).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





mootaters said:


> This is definitely true, I seem to find that a lot of people tend to fanboy over Razer to be honest, not that it doesn't happen with other companies.  I have to say I've generally stuck to logitech, in part because of their mx500 I used long ago.  I wouldn't mind switching, but it would have to have a similar layout for back and forward buttons and probably DPI switching too, and maybe a similar shape but with more room for my pinkie, and ring fingers.


 
  It is true, although (I don't really think I need to say this) I am not a razer fanboy, I got the deathadder which to this day I still think is one of the best mice ever made, I then bought a razer blackwidow because it was 55 dollars, there wasn't a single mech keyboard in the price range brand new so I just had to buy it to get me into the door for mechanical keyboards. I then needed a mousepad, a big mousepad for my desk because it's glass and I didn't want my keyboard scratching it so naturally I got the goliathus.
   
  I have never recommended a razer keyboard to anyone, it's just not good value when at full msrp.
   
  I more so like to make pairs with my stuff, I am incredibly OCD when it comes to things like that, it would take far too long to describe all the things in my room that I have put far too much thought into. 
   
   
  BTW the Cooler Master Quickfire Rapid (blues) is on sale on amazon right now for 59.99 with a 15 dollar MIR, that brings it down to 44.99 after rebate, insane price even before the rebate, I got amazon to partially refund me so I am happy


----------



## MooTaters

Yeah, the deathadder has to be one of the most popular gaming mice in history.  Besides that I think the MX500 is probably the only other mouse that I can think of that gained similar popularity, and I think that was mostly for it's shape as logitech has really stuck to that same shape for some time now.
   
  I'm definitely looking to get into a mechanical keyboard, though think brown switches sound more like something I might like(can't test mechanical keyboards anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  But I currently have the logitech G510 so I kind of don't want to give up my G keys, and the only other mechanical keyboard I know of right now with G keys is the K95 from corsair, but only red switches(even though they made brown and blue switch K70's).  Funny thing is I really use my G keys more for things like keyboard shortcuts in windows that I use but not as often as something like ctrl+c(so they aren't memorized).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





mootaters said:


> Yeah, the deathadder has to be one of the most popular gaming mice in history.  Besides that I think the MX500 is probably the only other mouse that I can think of that gained similar popularity, and I think that was mostly for it's shape as logitech has really stuck to that same shape for some time now.
> 
> I'm definitely looking to get into a mechanical keyboard, though think brown switches sound more like something I might like(can't test mechanical keyboards anywhere
> 
> ...


 
  I only used copy, paste, play/pause, mute, and something else for my shortcut keys on the blackwidow so it made no sense to keep lol... 
   
  As far as what you have said, the logitech G710+ sounds like a perfect match, 6 physical G keys with 3 profiles so up to 18 macros between the profiles, it has cherry mb brown keys, it has O-Rings installed from the factory, media keys and volume wheel, numberpad, its backlit on top of that, and it comes with a wrist rest.


----------



## preproman

.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Ok guys, thought I'd post my computer rig as I've changed my whole pc and some peripherals since last time of post.
> I decided its best to take pic of my current state for a more... natural? look~
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Are you using Peerless 830986 in that speaker as a bass/midrange? 
   
  If, then I wonder how they sound with the tweeter? And how is the d' appolito designed? Is it both bass drivers playing same frequencies or second driver handling only the bass?


----------



## bcstyle

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Are you using Peerless 830986 in that speaker as a bass/midrange?
> 
> If, then I wonder how they sound with the tweeter? And how is the d' appolito designed? Is it both bass drivers playing same frequencies or second driver handling only the bass?


 
  Sorry Im not a DIYer, I bought the floorstanders being impressed after listening to them at my local shop. It's Dayens Tizo Plus if you want to check it out// http://www.dayens.rs/eng_tizo_plus.html and also the 6moons for an in-depth review.


----------



## Jonnoh




----------



## reiserFS

Classy.
  Quote: 





jonnoh said:


>


----------



## Jonnoh

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Classy.


 
   
  thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Since last post, I got all blank keycaps, the best esc key known to man(I bought three just for the heck of it, I wont use the 2 others), my mouse clear coat started rubbing off so I just removed the paint, I actually like it also, and I got dt770's, comfortable is an understatement for these headphones


----------



## autoteleology

Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## fizzix

HPE1000, I'm not sure if anyone addressed your mouse pad issue yet but I've been using the qck+ for years and wanted a full desk sized mouse pad. I went with the xtrac ripper xxl and i very much enjoy it. Yes, it does come in all black except for the logo.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





bcstyle said:


> Sorry Im not a DIYer, I bought the floorstanders being impressed after listening to them at my local shop. It's Dayens Tizo Plus if you want to check it out// http://www.dayens.rs/eng_tizo_plus.html and also the 6moons for an in-depth review.


 

 Thx for the link. They seem to use the same Peerless units which I mentioned. I'm currently using those drivers on my desktop setup, sounds pretty good. They cost 30€ each btw.
   
  http://barefootsound.com/minimain12.html these speakers cost 20000$ and they might be using those drivers for their midrange as well, expect it might be the inverted surround version, 830987. But im not sure.


----------



## romeozdistress

My speakers are M-Audio AV40s. and I also have some sennheiser hd 203s not pictured, forgot about those.
   
  System is:
  AMD phenom 2 x4
  8 gb ram
  3 tb hdd
  realtek alc888 chip


----------



## FOX1201

Sweet wallpaper, dude! Keep it metal \m/ 
   
  ....oh and nice speakers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





romeozdistress said:


> My speakers are M-Audio AV40s. and I also have some sennheiser hd 203s not pictured, forgot about those.
> 
> System is:
> AMD phenom 2 x4
> ...


----------



## romeozdistress

Quote: 





fox1201 said:


> Sweet wallpaper, dude! Keep it metal \m/
> 
> ....oh and nice speakers!


 
  Thanks man


----------



## undersys

My very minimal setup... 
 I have a set of LCD3's ... just waiting on an amp.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





hpe1000 said:


> I only used copy, paste, play/pause, mute, and something else for my shortcut keys on the blackwidow so it made no sense to keep lol...
> 
> As far as what you have said, the logitech G710+ sounds like a perfect match, 6 physical G keys with 3 profiles so up to 18 macros between the profiles, it has cherry mb brown keys, it has O-Rings installed from the factory, media keys and volume wheel, numberpad, its backlit on top of that, and it comes with a wrist rest.


 
  The more that I think about it I think I'm going to just get the K70 from corsair with MX browns.  At least when I have the cash for it, priority is getting a corsair AX760 PSU, really need to go modular and get rid of this 7 year old Thermaltake 680 watt PSU.  One thing the G keys used to be a lot more useful for was back 5-7 years ago when I had the original G15, used xfire and used some g keys for my in game chat and other binds.  Now that I use steam for chat pretty much exclusively, I don't have that problem(shift+tab is a lot easier than scroll lock+x was).


----------



## drez

Quote: 





mootaters said:


> The more that I think about it I think I'm going to just get the K70 from corsair with MX browns.  At least when I have the cash for it, priority is getting a corsair AX760 PSU, really need to go modular and get rid of this 7 year old Thermaltake 680 watt PSU.  One thing the G keys used to be a lot more useful for was back 5-7 years ago when I had the original G15, used xfire and used some g keys for my in game chat and other binds.  Now that I use steam for chat pretty much exclusively, I don't have that problem(shift+tab is a lot easier than scroll lock+x was).


 
  IMO tenkeyless is the way to go for gaming, not sure how many times I've smacked my KB with the mouse.  Even tenkeyless can be a bit too big sometimes.  Numpad is good for productivity/workstation though.


----------



## autoteleology

Even better if you have a tenkey on the side of your mouse.


----------



## pervysage

Wow, some really nice setups in here. Just from browsing around this thread, I have decided to change up my computer setup.
   
  Here is how it looks right now:
   

   
  As you can see, the desk is not so great and doesn't match everything else which is black. Also, it is pretty cramped with all the stuff on there.
   
  So in the next couple of days I'm going to get a brand new desk (a black one, that doesn't have a upper half like my current one does) and I'm going to get some monitor mounts for my 2 screens.
   
  Right now I'm pretty much using the upper half of the desk to cover all the wires coming down from the TV, so I'm going to have to hide those in the wall when I get the new desk.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





tus-chan said:


> Even better if you have a tenkey on the side of your mouse.


 
  I am leaning towards buying one of the stand alone numpads with MX blues, its 40 dollars though, which is pretty expensive for what it is in my eyes, 30 dollars would be more reasonable.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote: 





pervysage said:


> Wow, some really nice setups in here. Just from browsing around this thread, I have decided to change up my computer setup.
> 
> Here is how it looks right now:
> 
> ...


 
  Looks pretty awesome to me, keep us updated, btw running cords behind the wall isn't that bad if there is no insulation inside of it, but if there is you might need a little metal pulling rod.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





undersys said:


> > Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Soo nice and professional. Btw if you wanted you could try adding some acoustic treatment on the back wall/side walls if possible. It can make a huge difference.


----------



## dizzyorange




----------



## Jonnoh

Quote: 





dizzyorange said:


>


 
   
  at the very least you need a new chair
   
  lol


----------



## dizzyorange

jonnoh said:


> at the very least you need a new chair
> 
> lol


 

   
  believe it or not the back rest on that chair is spring loaded


----------



## undersys

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Soo nice and professional. Btw if you wanted you could try adding some acoustic treatment on the back wall/side walls if possible. It can make a huge difference.


 
  Thanks 

 Got any links to this acoustic treatment ?
  Its my house so yeah I can add what ever I want


----------



## AyeCee

Quote: 





pervysage said:


> Wow, some really nice setups in here. Just from browsing around this thread, I have decided to change up my computer setup.
> 
> Here is how it looks right now:
> 
> ...


 
  Nice, I've got pretty much the same monitor setup as you. Is that a PB278Q?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





undersys said:


> Thanks
> 
> Got any links to this acoustic treatment ?
> Its my house so yeah I can add what ever I want


 
  http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/dec09/articles/beginnersacoustics.htm
   
  I think that article gives a pretty good basic understanding on what acoustic treatment is!
   


Spoiler: Sound%20Panels






   
  They can look good too.
   
  But i'm no expert on this so if are interested, you could make a separate thread for it and ask from the guys who know more about the subject :
   
  Edit: so yeah I recommend reading through the article, so you get basic understanding what to treat, and why, and how thick panels you would need/want.


----------



## sientobente




----------



## Headzone

Finally got my Genelecs  Sounds brilliant.


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





headzone said:


> Finally got my Genelecs  Sounds brilliant


 
  is that a facebook page.?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> is that a facebook page.?


 

 no it's adult online dating service website to be honest


----------



## NightFlight

Under construction. Just playing around. Hoping acoustical isolation will be possible.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Isolation is key, but don't neglect the bass traps within the space.
   
http://www.ethanwiner.com/basstrap.html


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





nightflight said:


> Under construction. Just playing around. Hoping acoustical isolation will be possible.


 
   
  Looks like a good start for a listening room.  Just planning on a stereo set up?


----------



## pervysage

Quote: 





pervysage said:


> Wow, some really nice setups in here. Just from browsing around this thread, I have decided to change up my computer setup.
> 
> Here is how it looks right now:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well the update is complete. Got a new black desk that actually matches everything else in my room. Above is the old setup.
   
  Here are some pics of the new setup:


----------



## tool462

Looks good!  How do you like the keypad, and what types of games do you use it with?
   
  I thought about getting one when EQ Next comes out, depending what kind of button mapping I need for it.


----------



## NightFlight

sonitus mirus said:


> Isolation is key, but don't neglect the bass traps within the space.
> 
> http://www.ethanwiner.com/basstrap.html





I happen to be one person away who is a real genius in that particular field. He has his own patent on the the tech. As I understand it, acoustic energy is dispersed as heat.

I'll read your link now.


----------



## NightFlight

daigo said:


> Looks like a good start for a listening room.  Just planning on a stereo set up?




look on the left of the rack and the middle shelf.


----------



## NightFlight

daigo said:


> Looks like a good start for a listening room.  Just planning on a stereo set up?





oh, you mean vs 5.1,etc. yes. video is upstairs and I've never really 'got' the surround thing. IMHO its totally separate from 2.0 or 2.1. I've yet to meet a 5.1/7.1 amp clean enough to satisfy my listening needs when critical listening. Totally different animals they are. My Schiit is the only thing stock since I plan to sell it once I get a kit or build which does better.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





drez said:


> IMO tenkeyless is the way to go for gaming, not sure how many times I've smacked my KB with the mouse.  Even tenkeyless can be a bit too big sometimes.  Numpad is good for productivity/workstation though.


 

 Yeah, it's all personal preference.  I know people who say the LCD on G15 and G510 keyboards are stupid marketing gimmicks, but I think I'll miss mine.  It's nice for having GPU info from precision X on it, or checking CPU/RAM usage, and I most often use it for foobar2k.  Also used to use it for VOIP programs, while I do generally learn people's voices, it's nice initially when you first want to learn.  Plus ventrilo showed my ping on the screen so if I ever saw lag and was curious if it was server or something I could check.  Personally I do use the numpad a fair amount, and never smack my hand/mouse into my keyboard, though I also use what might be a higher sensitivity than most, or at least maybe higher than you(from the sounds of it).  Depending on how my first mech keyboard goes and how I like MX brown switches for regular typing, about the only way I think I'd get a tenkeyless(mx blue if I ended up hating browns for typing) would be wireless for sitting back and just chatting/surfing the web.  For me numpad is convenient, and so is having media keys, I've contemplated getting a ducky keyboard, but don't think I'd like using Fn+F keys to play/pause/skip.
   
  Anyways since I feel I've derailed this thread enough with keyboard talk, here's my rig:


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!




  Corsair 600T
  Intel C2D Wolfdale E8400 @3.4GHz
  Mushkin 4GB DDR2 800
  DFI Lanparty DK X38 T2R
  EVGA GTX 460
  Thermaltake 680w PSU(7 years old, have an upgrade picked out, just waiting for cash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  WD Caviar 640GB Black edition 32MB cache(OS drive)
 WD Caviar 1TB 5400RPM Green Drive(just for storage)
  Some NEC CD/DVD burner drive(Also 7 years old and planned upgrade...)
  Audio-GD NFB-15.32 > ATH-M50


  Edit: (more keyboard talk :x )For anyone who cares, the K70 mx brown or blue is now on pre-order from corsair.


----------



## spurxiii

mootaters said:


> Yeah, it's all personal preference.  I know people who say the LCD on G15 and G510 keyboards are stupid marketing gimmicks, but I think I'll miss mine.  It's nice for having GPU info from precision X on it, or checking CPU/RAM usage, and I most often use it for foobar2k.  Also used to use it for VOIP programs, while I do generally learn people's voices, it's nice initially when you first want to learn.  Plus ventrilo showed my ping on the screen so if I ever saw lag and was curious if it was server or something I could check.  Personally I do use the numpad a fair amount, and never smack my hand/mouse into my keyboard, though I also use what might be a higher sensitivity than most, or at least maybe higher than you(from the sounds of it).  Depending on how my first mech keyboard goes and how I like MX brown switches for regular typing, about the only way I think I'd get a tenkeyless(mx blue if I ended up hating browns for typing) would be wireless for sitting back and just chatting/surfing the web.  For me numpad is convenient, and so is having media keys, I've contemplated getting a ducky keyboard, but don't think I'd like using Fn+F keys to play/pause/skip.
> 
> Anyways since I feel I've derailed this thread enough with keyboard talk, here's my rig:
> 
> ...


how do you like the audio Gd?


----------



## Johnnyhi

Quote: 





mootaters said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Audio-GD NFB-15.32 > ATH-M50


 
   
   
  Quote: 





spurxiii said:


> how do you like the audio Gd?


 
  Same here... does it sound 2d or 3d...


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





nightflight said:


> oh, you mean vs 5.1,etc. yes. video is upstairs and I've never really 'got' the surround thing. IMHO its totally separate from 2.0 or 2.1. I've yet to meet a 5.1/7.1 amp clean enough to satisfy my listening needs when critical listening. Totally different animals they are. My Schiit is the only thing stock since I plan to sell it once I get a kit or build which does better.


 
   
  I have to agree with you.  5.1 is great for watching video for immersion, but for music, stereo 2.0 usually sounds more natural.


----------



## pervysage

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Looks good!  How do you like the keypad, and what types of games do you use it with?
> 
> I thought about getting one when EQ Next comes out, depending what kind of button mapping I need for it.


 
   
  I like it alot. I've been using it mostly for FPS games but I can see it being extremely useful in RTS or MMORPG games. The ergonomics are great. No longer get the wrist pain that I would sometimes get using my regular keyboard.
   
  It has Cherry MX browns, so the keys feel nice as well.


----------



## Headzone

Took some pictures on better lighting.. all the weird acoustic stuff im going to get rid of, until I get some real panels made.


----------



## themarkness

I've got those high brow speaker stands.  I'm quite adept at using the mini keyboard now.  I can easily stow it away and reclaim the desk with ample space to use as a normal desk.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote: 





spurxiii said:


> how do you like the audio Gd?


 
   
  Quote: 





johnnyhi said:


> Same here... does it sound 2d or 3d...


 

 I wouldn't really say it sounds 3d or 2d, just that certain songs sound so much more clear than before.  For me it wasn't a night and day difference(or at least not right away), and I think part of that was because the M50's don't gain much from amping, but at the same time I still feel it was worth it(and that there were still audible gains from it).  Some songs don't gain much if any compared to others, but I feel it brought out some of the deeper tones(doesn't sound dark to me though), and overall gave these phones more accuracy.  There are some songs where I hear things I never heard before, and that might have just been WASAPI since I play games sometimes while listening to music, but still felt that way when just plain listening without  gaming.
   
  The one downfall I saw in it was the price to send it back for repair, and after I tried using USPS I've learned my lesson.  USPS will kick your package around like it's a hacky sack, but sending through anyone else costs $100+ and I was low on cash.  Even though I waited 5-6 months for it to get back, and it never made it there...it did work when I got it back, but I had reformatted/reinstalled windows since then so I guess that was OS side issue(and I did a fair amount of troubleshooting).  But that doesn't have to do with how it sounds so I'll stop there.


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





themarkness said:


> I've got those high brow speaker stands.  I'm quite adept at using the mini keyboard now.  I can easily stow it away and reclaim the desk with ample space to use as a normal desk.


 
   
  Nice setup with the JBL Control One Plus bookshelf speakers. I have the original JBL Control One's from back in the day. Great for a positive frame of mind when it comes to thin walls and neighbors.
   
  Excellent speaker stands. I have the New Webster Collegiate edition in volatile red and harmony blue


----------



## DrWebster

Nice to see another owner of Control 1 Pluses on here, I have a pair in white. Great little speakers and I love the fact they went the extra mile and used rubber woofer surrounds, so no worries about foam rot.


----------



## babyryoga

Meh, too much audio gears for one desk. I don't think I can fit anything more except maybe one more banana hanger and one more pair of phones.


----------



## Zashoomin

babyryoga said:


> Meh, too much audio gears for one desk. I don't think I can fit anything more except maybe one more banana hanger and one more pair of phones.


 
  
 When you can't fit anymore on your desk than you know you have the right amount of gear for your desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Johnnyhi

babyryoga said:


> Meh, too much audio gears for one desk. I don't think I can fit anything more except maybe one more banana hanger and one more pair of phones.


 
 Easy solution... Bigger desk.... 
 i bet you're enjoying that peachtree and schiit gear...


----------



## pervysage

johnnyhi said:


> Easy solution... Bigger desk....
> i bet you're enjoying that peachtree and schiit gear...


 
  
 If you do decide to get a bigger desk, check out the Ikea Galant series. Lot's of different sizes and shapes to choose from.
  
 I just got one recently and am loving it.


----------



## Syan25

Im getting two galants to create my ideal audio workstation


----------



## KaHuNaZ




----------



## Sniping

Love the greenery and wood!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Dig that desk.


----------



## daerron

Doing some DAC testing on my desktop rig!


----------



## eonsend

My semi-portable work rig.



Laptop -> Fiio E17 -> JDS Labs O2 amplifier -> vsonic gr06 / beyerdynamic dt770 250 ohm


----------



## lengbayifu

you are right, Couldn't find it though, call me blind - Happy birthday by the way! thanks


----------



## cyde

series 1 Boston Acoustics A100's
 Marantz SR5600 AVR to amp speakers & headphones
 Alessandro Grado MS1i
 DIY 15" Dayton subwoofer unseen in this photo


----------



## loserica

Amp. Denon PMA-1500AE, player H.K. HD970, Rockna RD-2 (DAC), speakers: Cabasse MT3 Jersey;
 - headphone Sennheiser HD595,
 (I apologize for the summary placing of components)..
  


 ..it's my second dynamic headphone rig, with Lavry DA10, Meier Audio PREHEAD-I, Sennheiser HD650 (with Cardas);
  

  
 ... the battle: Stax SR-404 (Signature: SRS 4040-II) versus SR-404LE (with eXStatA) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 This is a headphone-rig that caused me a lot of emotion over time:
 Source: Apple iMac Transport: AR-T Legato I (Analog Research-Technology) with Audioquest Coffee (usb);
 Digital-to-analog converter: Mhdt Havana*;
 Amp: eXStatA (solid state version), by Alex Cavalli,
 Electrostatic-headphone: STAX SR-404LE (Limited Ed.);
 Cables: Power - Audioquest NRG-5, Interconect: Audioquest Colorado, Audioquest Coffee, Filter: Isotek Orion;
 *Inside Havana I installed high quality components like V-Cap CuTF (Copper Foil and teflon film capacitors), Black Gate caps, Auricap, Shinkoh Tantalum resistors, WBT conectors, K-grade B.B.PCM56P chips, etc.
  
 Thank you,


----------



## Deterministic NL

Here's a shot of my rig at work. I had to replace my Raspberry Pi because for some reason where I work they shut the network down every night briefly and everyday it was too hard to re-obtain the address or mostly had to hard reboot which caused file corruption issues sometimes. 
  
 Anyway I replaced it with a Nexus 7 (grouper) with CyanogenMod 10.1 USB ROM with Timur Kernel.  In the photo is a HiFiMeDIY Sabre USB DAC, however that has since been changed to a Nuforce UDAC2.  The rig feeds my Bottlehead SEX Amp with is hooked to Infinity Speakers (that were all the rage some years ago).  Cheap speakers that had a good write up somewhere.
  
 Generally control the rig via Logitech Media Server via computer or smart phone. 
  
 Fantastic little rig.
  
 I also have 3 Raspberry Pi computers hooked to various systems and DAC's at home.
  
 Big computer audio fan.
  
 John


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I had a similar rig with my Nexus 7 feeding a uDAC. How was your battery life on your N7?


----------



## Deterministic NL

j.pocalypse said:


> I had a similar rig with my Nexus 7 feeding a uDAC. How was your battery life on your N7?


 
  
 I use an OTG Y cable on my Nexus 7 and it charges while using the USB.  You can just barely see the cable connection in my photo in front of the DAC.
  
 I also have a new 2013 Nexus 7 (flo) and it supports USB DAC on CyanogenMod 10.2 nightly builds however the charging doesn't work.  I have opted to use the Qi wireless charging system on it while plugged into a USB DAC until somebody builds that support into the kernel.
  
 John


----------



## iandroo888

heres mine. Samson SR850's connected to an Native Instruments Audio2DJ


----------



## whoever

AK100 + Fiio E12 + Custom Art Audio Pro330


----------



## BucketInABucket

My setup with terrible lighting 
  
 Laptop specs:
  
 CPU
                Intel Core i7 3630QM @ 2.40GHz 
                Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
  
 RAM
                8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz
  
 Motherboard
                Alienware M17xR4
  
 Graphics
                Intel HD Graphics 4000
                2048MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M
  
 Hard Drive
                699GB WDC WD7500BPKT- (RAID)
  
 and the most important:
  
 Audio
                Foobar2k > CA DacMagic Plus > HD 25 Aluminium
  
 The life of a student is a merry one indeed.


----------



## Headzone

> 8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz


 
 Hmm, does 798MHz DDR equal to 1596MHz? Or did you forgot one number from there?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Definitely 798MHz according to speccy :3 I just copied the specs I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to detailed computer specs haha


----------



## Sniping

That's most likely 1600MHz.


----------



## Deterministic NL

Here's another one of my rigs at home.  Raspberry Pi feeding ODAC.  Decals on both made by my Roland GX-24 vinyl sign machine.
  
 RPi and ODAC feeding Dynaco ST70 fully restored by me and Bottlehead Extended Foreplay 3 kit, also built by me.  Speakers are 11 ohm Spendor LS3/5A.  This is the best sounding system I have I think.


----------



## glunteer

Raspberry Pi, What's that ?


----------



## JIGF

glunteer said:


> Raspberry Pi, What's that ?


 
  
 I think it's a computer you can program and do fun stuff with. I should look more closely into it, this is the second site where I have seen it today.


----------



## Whippler

glunteer said:


> Raspberry Pi, What's that ?


 
  
 It's a 25€ linux computer.


----------



## Namkung

Finally "finished" with my computer headphone setup.
 Very happy with what I've got!
  
 And to think I was using a pair of Steelseries headset only about a year ago..


----------



## Don Lehrer

Wow that looks fantastic. I really love the looks of Aluminum-grey, congrats!!!!!


----------



## BucketInABucket

I love how the whole thing just fits together. It looks awesome


----------



## Namkung

bucketinabucket said:


> I love how the whole thing just fits together. It looks awesome


 
 Haha yup. There was quite a bit of fiddling around to get to its current spot though.
 As someone with slight OCD, everything has to perfectly fit and be lined.
  
 Here's a pic of my overall computer setup since this is a COMPUTER rig thread.
 In these pics, my M-DAC / BHA-1 is on top of my table and not under. (With my CD transport being where my M-DAC/BHA-1 currently is).


----------



## BucketInABucket

Damn that rig is beautiful especially when it's lit with that lighting  the only mood lighting I have is my crappy desktop lamp haha


----------



## autoteleology

I need to get pictures of my new rig


----------



## bcollier

Quick picture of the home office computer setup:


----------



## n0str3ss

You guys make me feel poor


----------



## vackraord

Just got got my setup in order in my new apartment, I have tried keeping it minimalistic. Apple Macbook Air, Apogee Duet 2, SPL Auditor (mounted under desk), Transparent Balanced MusicLink XLR, Sennheiser HD800


----------



## Johnnyhi

vackraord said:


> Just got got my setup in order in my new apartment, I have tried keeping it minimalistic. Apple Macbook Air, Apogee Duet 2, SPL Auditor (mounted under desk), Transparent Balanced MusicLink XLR, Sennheiser HD800


 
 Nice...... that chair must feel like a rock......


----------



## n0str3ss

johnnyhi said:


> Nice...... that chair must feel like a rock......


 
 It might be good for your posture, and believing that is a setup more directioned to working, posture can do wonders to your produtivity.


----------



## Austin Morrow

vackraord said:


> Just got got my setup in order in my new apartment, I have tried keeping it minimalistic. Apple Macbook Air, Apogee Duet 2, SPL Auditor (mounted under desk), Transparent Balanced MusicLink XLR, Sennheiser HD800


 
  
 I love simple setups like these. Modern and elegant, I've always thought that the HD800 looks superb with any piece of Apple equipment.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Part of me thinks that wasn't an accident.


----------



## Moolok

New computer. Cooltek Coolcube Mini with Noctua NF-A6X25, AMD A10-6800K with Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B, Asrock FM2A85X-ITX, G.Skill Ares 8Gb DDR3-2133, Silverstone 450W 80 Plus Gold SFX fully modular PSU, Seagate 2TB Barracuda SATA3 7200RPM.





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jjsoviet

Here's my old setup before upgrading to the Schiit stack:
  

  

  

  
  
  
 Inside the rig:


----------



## javebookes

Very nice ATH ESW9's I wouldn't mind a pair of those myself!


----------



## imrazor

jjsoviet said:


> Here's my old setup before upgrading to the Schiit stack:
> 
> Inside the rig:


 
 Nice Corsair rig. I've got a 500R case + H60 cooler + TX750 myself. Makes cable management a snap. Drive cages are a pain though. Which GeForce do you have in there?
  
 How do the AV30's sound? Been thinking about getting some ... someday.


----------



## jjsoviet

imrazor said:


> Nice Corsair rig. I've got a 500R case + H60 cooler + TX750 myself. Makes cable management a snap. Drive cages are a pain though. Which GeForce do you have in there?
> 
> How do the AV30's sound? Been thinking about getting some ... someday.


 
  
 It's a GTX 680, reference cooler. Planning to upgrade once Maxwell architecture comes. 
  
 The AV30's sound pretty good actually. Good details, smooth mids, powerful bass with the boost switched on. A bit muffled though on heavier passages but overall a good deal for $99 I paid for it.


----------



## Headzone

moolok said:


> New computer. Cooltek Coolcube Mini with Noctua NF-A6X25, AMD A10-6800K with Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B, Asrock FM2A85X-ITX, G.Skill Ares 8Gb DDR3-2133, Silverstone 450W 80 Plus Gold SFX fully modular PSU, Seagate 2TB Barracuda SATA3 7200RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could you post insides of that PC? That case looks too small to fit all that in!!


----------



## Moolok

headzone said:


> moolok said:
> 
> 
> > New computer. Cooltek Coolcube Mini with Noctua NF-A6X25, AMD A10-6800K with Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B, Asrock FM2A85X-ITX, G.Skill Ares 8Gb DDR3-2133, Silverstone 450W 80 Plus Gold SFX fully modular PSU, Seagate 2TB Barracuda SATA3 7200RPM.
> ...



It's tight certainly but everything fits  Actually haven't yet installed Noctua 60x60 fan but I'll get to it tomorrow.




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Very cool. Is love to get a small form factor PC like that together.


----------



## Moolok

Thank you. Only if it were a bit quieter. It's the PSU, it has due to SFX form factor only a 80mm fan and it gets noisy after system builds up heat. I hope adding that Noctua case fan keeps things a bit cooler. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Headzone

Neat build.
  
 That processor also has a tdp of 100w, I bet it produces quite a bit of heat there.
  
 Similarly powerful i5 processors only consume one third as much power, though they have pretty weak GPU's and the price..


----------



## realityhas

jjsoviet said:


> Here's my old setup before upgrading to the Schiit stack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What screensaver do you use? Is it available on Windows 8?


----------



## jjsoviet

realityhas said:


> What screensaver do you use? Is it available on Windows 8?


 
  
 It's just a wallpaper I found


----------



## Deterministic NL

Another one of my rigs. Bottlehead Crack OTL, Sennheiser HD650's.  Source is Nexus 7, running USBROM w/ Timur kernel and HiFiMeDiy Sabre USB Dac.  Tube is Chatham 5998 and Mullard box plate CV4003 (12AU7).
  
 John


----------



## VXAce

My humble setup:

 My main computer while it was being built, about 8 weeks ago. Blurry cause it was like 3AM when I took this picture. Cable management is boring, didn't do much at all. No audio stuff (still don't have much), at the time I wasn't exactly into Hi-fi. Hi-fi conversion happened after my friend built his little thing, an got a pair of AKG Q701. That chucked me into this world.
  
 Setup as of an hour ago, very comfortable. Nice foot warmer there too. 

 Setup as of an hour ago too, used a flashlight to try and illuminate the lower PC. The higher one is the main rig (refered to as |FX), pretty little thing. The lower smaller computer (refered to as |X6 is actually all the parts that came out of the other case, and was just rebuilt into some Compaq computer I had lying around. Lower one will probably become a NAS at some point, if I can fit more HDDs into it. Otherwise it's a small, easier to bring around computer that is fairly quiet with the fans jury-rigged fans turned off. I generally use |X6 when I want a quiet computer, that delivers what I need, or I have some CPU intensive thing that needs to happen, that would just clutter up |FX. Both rigs run Windows Vista Ultimate x64 as the main OS.

 Size comparison, Big sister next to little sister. |X6 hasn't been fully "modded" yet, it's just an empty case, with 2 optical drives in it. Taken about 8 weeks ago.

 All my headphones on my headphone stand. My earbuds were somewhere, no clue where. In order from left to right: Logitech 980369-0403, AKG K240 Studio, JVC HARX300, along with my PSP and Nook. Taken a couple of weeks ago.

 My headphone hanger, made from a wire coat hanger, in like 15 minutes. Taken a couple of weeks ago.

 Last but not least, my "portable" stuff. Setup as of an hour ago. Devices from left to right: HTC Desire HD, 8GB iTouch 4th Gen (2011 ver.), 2go PC E09 Classmate. Very humble, yet capable stuff. 
  
 I don't own any external DACs or Amps yet.


----------



## n0str3ss

vxace said:


> My humble setup:
> 
> My main computer while it was being built, about 8 weeks ago. Blurry cause it was like 3AM when I took this picture. Cable management is boring, didn't do much at all. No audio stuff (still don't have much), at the time I wasn't exactly into Hi-fi. Hi-fi conversion happened after my friend built his little thing, an got a pair of AKG Q701. That chucked me into this world.
> 
> ...


 
 You sure have some nice gear hanging around there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Btw try do some cable management on that mess, even by looking at that I get scared I migh trip on one of those cables hanging around and destroy some good stuff.


----------



## Podster

themarkness said:


> I've got those high brow speaker stands.  I'm quite adept at using the mini keyboard now.  I can easily stow it away and reclaim the desk with ample space to use as a normal desk.


 
  
 I'm glad I ran up on this post Markness, I need to jump on the sale thread and post a 5.1 setup of Control One's! Matter a fact I have several items I've been meaning to put out there for a while now! By the way I think those are trick speakers stands and I've thought about picking up that lime green serpent for my AKG's


----------



## VXAce

n0str3ss said:


> You sure have some nice gear hanging around there  . Btw try do some cable management on that mess, even by looking at that I get scared I migh trip on one of those cables hanging around and destroy some good stuff.



Thanks! The cables are a work in progress, since I pull my computers out of the desk a lot.One of those pictures has my Logitech 5.1 that I put away, which was the majority of my mess. Thanks for the advice~ 

Man, typing this up on an iTouch sucks.


----------



## VXAce

podster said:


> I'm glad I ran up on this post Markness, I need to jump on the sale thread and post a 5.1 setup of Control One's! Matter a fact I have several items I've been meaning to put out there for a while now! By the way I think those are trick speakers stands and I've thought about picking up that lime green serpent for my AKG's
> :wink_face:




Lime green serpent... that made me day. Gonna go make fun of my friend's lime green serpent. Too bad it's not mine.


----------



## Cotton

I have six PCs at home, however these are the two I would say that I use the most aside from the two servers.
  
 I game, therefor I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*HTPC*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5255327
 Kill-A-Watt > (2) Redundant Filtered BBUs > Essence STX > Isolator > KRK 10S > (2) KRK Rokit 5 G2 & (2) KRK Rokit 8 G2
 Hometheater HD or ZxR cards on stand-by.
  
  
*Current look:*

  
  
 Swappable third 580 with the LSI 8-SSD raid 00:

  
  
  
  
  
*TRI-SLI TITAN Portrait/Landscape Surround*
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5427134
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1034181/g1-assassin-2-titan-rig
  
  








  
  
 More at http://www.overclock.net/g/u/103841/Cotton/photosets/1/


----------



## VXAce

Holy cow... beautiful setups... I see I'm not the only one sporting Ebm-papst fans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That thing must get LOUD though. So many fans in that second rig... thank god they are Noctuas. I have 3 ebm-papst 4212/12H inside of my main rig, and when I turn them up... I thank god that I do have noise isolation in some of my stuff. I don't even want to imagine how much those rigs cost, pretty sure I'd die of a heart attack, had a stroke looking at the pictures already.


----------



## Cotton

Thanks.
  
 All of the Notuas are mounted with the rubber pins, minus the top mounted (pull) ones on the 540. I did place a rubber grommet in between the radiator and the fan screws to reduce the vibration as much as possible. The raptors in the 540 also sit on a neoprene bedding. The rig overall runs fairly quiet. I haven't dba'd it yet but it is unnoticeable until I crank the cards to 100%, and even then it is drowned by the game sound. So when browsing the net it is pretty much dead quiet.


----------



## VXAce

Nice, my PC is loud even while it's doing nothing, I guess that's the side effect of my fans. But my PC stay nice and cool with no OCing, so I can't complain. With the fans at the minimum, It's usually toned down (without music) by all of my headphone/earbuds, with music, it's not really there. I never check how loud my rig is too, all I know is it's loud.


----------



## anoxy

Looks spensive Cotton. What monitors are you using?


----------



## Cotton

PB236Q


----------



## stang

Got sick of my Evga x58 classified not booting most of the time and giving me errors indicating no Windows installation and not recognising my SSD and disconnecting my hard drives after a restart etc so this morning I got a new 2011 motherboard and an i7 4820k. WOW. 29c on the lowest core at stock settings (3.7ghz with HT on) under 100% load using Prime95 in a room at 20c. My i7 920 at 4ghz would go to about 53c with HT off and 60c with HT on and I thought that was great. Running a custom loop with an Alphacool 280mm Monsta push pull and a Magicool 2x180mm rad push only.


----------



## realityhas

jjsoviet said:


> It's just a wallpaper I found


 
  
 Isnt that the time? 7:40 ?


----------



## iandroo888

Updated setup as of few days ago. Dayton B652's with a Lepai LP-2020A+ (thx Head-Fi!) and my custom w/c loop 3930k in Asus Rampage IV Extreme =X Samson SR850's and my DSLR equip sitting in front/below the comp case.. picture kind of dark, cant see XD 

 Dayton SUB-1000 is on its way, delivers tomorrow ! Cant wait to see how it all sounds when it comes together  

 Love the sound as it is currently. Going to try these mods (http://www.cheapaudiophile.com/speakers/) in the near future.. hopefully it makes it even nicer ! I've looked up that there are mods for the Lepai but iunoe if i understand or will be able to do all those mods... not much with a full DIY instructions XD


----------



## Headzone

Lepai's one beast of an amp for the price. Sometimes I feel like I would like to sell my system, and buy cheaper system with a T-class amp again, just to see how good performance you can really get for such little money. Just for the hobby.


----------



## iandroo888

im wondering if i got a "bad" one tho. the volume knob from 0 for maybe like the first 15-20% is kind of stiff to turn.. after that, its smooth. should i contact seller to replacement?


----------



## SonicNemesis

My rig and cans:
  

  
 Headphones


----------



## VXAce

sonicnemesis said:


> My rig and cans:
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones


 
 Nice! That's pretty much my dream setup, with multiple monitors, rather then a TV. Very beautiful pictures.


----------



## Johnnyhi

sonicnemesis said:


> My rig and cans:
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones


 
 BF3 and the stig helmet....


----------



## KaHuNaZ

iandroo888 said:


> im wondering if i got a "bad" one tho. the volume knob from 0 for maybe like the first 15-20% is kind of stiff to turn.. after that, its smooth. should i contact seller to replacement?


 
 If it is working fine, I would just let it be. The quality control on these amps are hit and miss. You might get a buggy one in return. Try pulling the knob away from the face plate a little.


----------



## VXAce

iandroo888 said:


> im wondering if i got a "bad" one tho. the volume knob from 0 for maybe like the first 15-20% is kind of stiff to turn.. after that, its smooth. should i contact seller to replacement?


 
  
 I actually had similar problems on my Squire Stratocaster, I pulled of the volume knob on it and underneath I found some plastic/tape between the knob and the pick guard that was binding up the pot/knob. I cleaned it all out and it was good to go. So I'd pull off whatever knob it is and see what's down there.


----------



## VXAce

Made an addition to my setup~ My dad had it lying around, so I thought I'd make use of it~


----------



## Johnnyhi

iandroo888 said:


> im wondering if i got a "bad" one tho. the volume knob from 0 for maybe like the first 15-20% is kind of stiff to turn.. after that, its smooth. should i contact seller to replacement?


 
 does the sound change while raising the volume.?


----------



## n0str3ss

cotton said:


> I have six PCs at home, however these are the two I would say that I use the most aside from the two servers.
> 
> I game, therefor I am.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah... If I had the money for it...


----------



## Kenjiwing

my wip build


----------



## iandroo888

tj-07 *drools*


----------



## n0str3ss

kenjiwing said:


> my wip build


 
 I simply love how clean that build looks


----------



## JIGF

iandroo888 said:


> Love the sound as it is currently. Going to try these mods (http://www.cheapaudiophile.com/speakers/) in the near future.. hopefully it makes it even nicer ! I've looked up that there are mods for the Lepai but iunoe if i understand or will be able to do all those mods... not much with a full DIY instructions XD





Do it, totally worth it.

Hey Cotton! How do you keep dust at bay in that tower behemoth?


----------



## iandroo888

its actually not too hard to clean ... i take either a can of compressed air or air compressor on one side and a vacuum hose to other .. cleans pretty well.. i thought radiators were a pain to clean but really not.. if anything, they are easier than some air cooled heatsinks 
  
 as for the mods, ill do them eventually =X dont have the time to do it now. wheres a good place to get banana plugs though ? was gonna buy these from Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003EGIE2S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A28128AMZ00PEQ) $13.59 for 6 pairs. using some RCA 16 gauge speaker wire too =X


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

Audioengine A5 + s8, playing through ODAC. 
  
 If you look carefully, you can locate the O2 amp under the monitor and the DT990 in the case on the bottom right side. 
  
 Eargasm's galore


----------



## Johnnyhi

Dracaena brauniiQuote: 





rockin_zombie said:


> Audioengine A5 + s8, playing through ODAC.
> 
> If you look carefully, you can locate the O2 amp under the monitor and the DT990 in the case on the bottom right side.
> 
> Eargasm's galore


 
  
 Nice... all you need now are some Dracaena braunii plants...


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

LOL thanks..the only reason to go with the bamboo ones were the steal price for a BNIB unit off craigslist. I must say they sound "sweet", as Audioengine claims,


----------



## n0str3ss

johnnyhi said:


> Nice... all you need now are some Dracaena braunii plants...


 
  
 Why would you hide the beyerdynamic, they look so sad downthere...


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

haha, I can assure you they are well used and well taken care of, I kept them on the table first but the box dropped once (my heart almost stopped lol), so I keep them down. Don't use headphone stands cuz dust settles pretty quickly at my workstation, close to a window.


----------



## Headzone

rockin_zombie said:


> haha, I can assure you they are well used and well taken care of, I kept them on the table first but the box dropped once (my heart almost stopped lol), so I keep them down. Don't use headphone stands cuz dust settles pretty quickly at my workstation, close to a window.


 
  
 I'd rather be worried of the floor.


----------



## Johnnyhi

headzone said:


> I'd rather be worried of the floor.


 
  
 What about a safe.... problem solved...


----------



## drewTT

New PC, new pictures of the setup.


----------



## Headzone

What's that speaker model/make? Looks pretty rad


----------



## drewTT

Paradigm S1.


----------



## Masterjay88

They look like Paradigm Signature S1's which are currently on the top of my wishlist... That is a SICK set up drewTT!  I am surprised you didn't opt for speaker stands though.  That glass desk can't be great sonically.


----------



## drewTT

masterjay88 said:


> They look like Paradigm Signature S1's which are currently on the top of my wishlist... That is a SICK set up drewTT!  I am surprised you didn't opt for speaker stands though.  That glass desk can't be great sonically.


 

 Thanks man.  I do have small speaker stands under them that tilt them up and isolate them from the desk.  Kind of hard to see in the pic.  I don't notice any odd reflections or anything with the glass desk.  I am adding some ATS acoustic wall panels later this week to tone down the room a bit.


----------



## n0str3ss

drewtt said:


> New PC, new pictures of the setup.


 
 You sure love a clean look


----------



## MajorError

New forum user, new rig...
  
  

On the desk:Under the desk:In the PC: 
Intel i5 - 3570KNofan CR-95CAsrock Z77 Extreme 6G.skill Ares Series DDR3 16Gb kitEVGA Geforce 570GTX Superclocked SLIOCZ Vertex3 120Gb SSDSamsung 840 250GB SSDLite-on iHBS212-08 Blu-ray burnerSeasonic M12-II 850WInWin Q500 case 
 In the Lyr:


----------



## 214324

drewtt said:


> New PC, new pictures of the setup.


 
 Modded RV01?


----------



## n0str3ss

hybridcore said:


> Modded RV01?


 
 It looks the same to me, but I am not quite sure...


----------



## pookeyhead

Here's my set up.
  
 Built for gaming and image/video editing.
  





  
 Intel i7 3960X running at 4.7GHz
 2x 4GB GTX670 in SLI
 Asus Rampage Extreme IV motherboard
 Corsair 650D case
 Corsair HX1050 PSU
  
 Wacom Intuos Medium tablet.
  
 Main monitor 30" Eizo Coloredge CG303W (Calibrated at hardware level with a i1 Display Pro and Color Navigator 6)
 Second screen Dell FP2007

  
 Soundcard not fitted yet but may not bother and use a Fiio E10 instead.


----------



## VXAce

pookeyhead said:


> Here's my set up.
> 
> Built for gaming and image/video editing.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice!


----------



## sonitus mirus

pookeyhead said:


> Here's my set up.
> 
> Built for gaming...


 
  
 Very nice, and certainly much better than anything I've ever owned, but after seeing Cotton's gaming rig, everything else is just a toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've been using onboard sound with an external DAC for several years now.  I always make certain that my motherboard has all of the necessary connections that I require, which is basically optical s/pdif and a nice supply of USB ports.  I've only had to resort to optical whenever a stubborn ground loop is present, and I have not had that issue in my last 3-4 PC builds that I typically perform every 12-18 months.


----------



## drez

majorerror said:


> New forum user, new rig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice  setup and CPU heatsink!  Seems odd to couple it with two reference cooled graphics cards though - they would drown out almost any CPU cooler.


----------



## VXAce

My setup changes too much...


----------



## pookeyhead

sonitus mirus said:


> Very nice, and certainly much better than anything I've ever owned, but after seeing Cotton's gaming rig, everything else is just a toy.


 
  
  
 LOL... that certainly is a monster!  I built mine for photography mainly though, hence the £2600 monitor...    it's what I do for a living....  gaming is a nice distraction from work


----------



## MajorError

drez said:


> Nice  setup and CPU heatsink!  Seems odd to couple it with two reference cooled graphics cards though - they would drown out almost any CPU cooler.


 
 I used the EVGA Precision utility to lock gpu fan speed% to temperature until 80*C where it jumps to 100%
 Believe it or not, the PSU fan is what makes all the noise.  The reference 570/580 didn't have the noise issues that the previous generation did, and the current cards are at least as quiet.


----------



## MajorError

sonitus mirus said:


> Very nice, and certainly much better than anything I've ever owned, but after seeing Cotton's gaming rig, everything else is just a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ground loops are the bane of my existence!
 The most pernicious one was in my car: plugging my phone into the aux-in and charger, and all I could hear was engine whine.  JK Audio Pureformer to the rescue!  Signal attenuation was a given, but nothing would stop me from having streaming audio during the commute!


----------



## pookeyhead

I have a similar problem with a Numark Omni mixer/USB sound device..  the phono output has an annoying level of digital noise under no signal conditions.  Doesn't really effect it in use, but it bugs me that I can't shift it.


----------



## Cotton

> Do it, totally worth it.
> 
> Hey Cotton! How do you keep dust at bay in that tower behemoth?
> Edited by JIGF - 10/7/13 at 2:13pm


 
  
 Apologies for the late reply.
  
 I use a 5 gallon electric air compressor and a high pressure nozzle to clean out every week or so. I also have decent results using 90% ethyl or isopro if I have to wipe something down.
  
 The only real dust magnet is the 800D since I leave the door off.
  
 The 540 has filters on all of it's intakes.


----------



## drewTT

hybridcore said:


> Modded RV01?


 

 Falcon Northwest Mach V


----------



## harkohark

aaron909 said:


>


 

 Hot, I need a setup like this


----------



## MajorError

cotton said:


> Apologies for the late reply.
> 
> I use a 5 gallon electric air compressor and a high pressure nozzle to clean out every week or so. I also have decent results using 90% ethyl or isopro if I have to wipe something down.
> 
> ...


 
  
 See http://www.demcifilter.com/ for your dust filter needs!  Their custom screen prices are *quite* inexpensive.
 I've purchased them for the previously-mentioned InWin Q500, as well as for my InWin a500 and Silverstone Sugo SG-01 cases.  I'll eventually get the PS3 filter, and possibly a set for my HT receiver...
  
 FYI: Their solution for non-ferrous surfaces is to cut a matching self-adhesive magnet--they're shipped stuck together, so it's easiest to just peel off the backing and mount.


----------



## painted klown

harkohark said:


> Hot, I need a setup like this



 
Me as well. I have been drooling over this desk since I first saw it. 

Anyone have a link of where to purchase one?


----------



## ComradeDylie

Yeah it looks lime Aaron has an mx518 and a saitek eclipse. Those are nice I rocked them out for several years. Moved to a k95 and roccat kone ktd. Even sicker haha


----------



## J.Pocalypse

painted klown said:


> harkohark said:
> 
> 
> > Hot, I need a setup like this
> ...




It's one of the variations of the IKEA jerker. I don't they are beingbmade anymore though.

Check your local Craig's list.

Funny story. I'm selling mine.


----------



## n0str3ss

drez said:


> Nice  setup and CPU heatsink!  Seems odd to couple it with two reference cooled graphics cards though - they would drown out almost any CPU cooler.


 
 +1


----------



## wungun

New member...greetings!!

Here's my gear...













Sent from my iPhone...


----------



## n0str3ss

You have some nice looking stuff over there...


----------



## aras

great setup Wungun!


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I love it when the audio gear clearly out shines the video.

Gotta have priorities.


----------



## drez

Very Nice setup @wungun .  The computer case is awesome.


----------



## wungun

Thanks fella's!
The chassis is just a Hammond unit...walnut sides. The real gems are the Dynaco MkIII amps. 

More pics...
















Sent from my iPhone...


----------



## Jonnoh

Just hung some new art, instead of rasterbating 
  
 No time to clean up


----------



## wungun

Nice lighting...particularly behind the TV. Very theater-ish. 
I have a ton of empty, tall walls that need some art!


Sent from my iPhone...


----------



## MajorError

wungun said:


> Nice lighting...particularly behind the TV. Very theater-ish.
> I have a ton of empty, tall walls that need some art!


 
 I'll gladly accept the nomination for Complete Pedant, but that lighting is too bright by at least half, and the rear wall isn't 50% grey.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As for needing art, Sky Image Lab has many wonderful images that can be printed in large formats...


----------



## Jonnoh

wungun said:


> Nice lighting...particularly behind the TV. Very theater-ish.
> I have a ton of empty, tall walls that need some art!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone...


 

 thanks


----------



## Somnambulist

Coming together slowly. Tilted the Opals down a bit since this pic. Aim is to eventually have an iMac rather than a Mini + monitor, although ideally I'll probably wait until they do Retina/4K iMacs... might grab a 27" 1440p screen in the meantime though and update to a newer Mini LOL. Also need to sort out cabling, room treatment, lighting and a load of other stuff... least I have the DAC and speakers I want now, although the Opals are ultra efficient or something and I've had to order a couple of 20db in line attenuators as otherwise I'm having to go heavy on the NAD's digital volume to get reasonable listening levels.


----------



## Headzone

Opals... dayummm


----------



## Cougar2465

Here is my setup ...


----------



## VXAce

cougar2465 said:


>


 
 I like it. What player is that in the first picture?


----------



## painted klown

Cougar2465, I have been considering those Alesis Monitor 1 MKII's myself.
  
 What do you think of them?


----------



## Cougar2465

vxace said:


> I like it. What player is that in the first picture?



It's an AK120 by iRiver


----------



## Cougar2465

painted klown said:


> Cougar2465, I have been considering those Alesis Monitor 1 MKII's myself.
> 
> What do you think of them?




They are great monitors - solid bass. Warmer sound than my Dynaudio focus 110a.
If you're familiar with sennheiser headphones sound, the M1 would sound like the HD650 where the Focus 110A would sound like the HD800.

I've had them for many years and have been quite happy with them - I got the Focus 110A for more hifi sound with more details.

If you don't mind using EQ, the M1 can give you good sound for a studio monitor.


----------



## painted klown

cougar2465 said:


> They are great monitors - solid bass. Warmer sound than my Dynaudio focus 110a.
> If you're familiar with sennheiser headphones sound, the M1 would sound like the HD650 where the Focus 110A would sound like the HD800.
> 
> I've had them for many years and have been quite happy with them - I got the Focus 110A for more hifi sound with more details.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info. I have an old pair of Alesis Monitor 1 passive monitors. They have one port on the back, and possibly different drivers, not 100% sure though. They sound pretty good, especially considering the price. The passive versions aren't highly detailed, but they do have good bass for their size.
  
 I have been debating either eventually getting a pair of these, or possibly a pair of KRK Rockits.
  
 Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Cougar2465

painted klown said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an old pair of Alesis Monitor 1 passive monitors. They have one port on the back, and possibly different drivers, not 100% sure though. They sound pretty good, especially considering the price. The passive versions aren't highly detailed, but they do have good bass for their size.
> 
> I have been debating either eventually getting a pair of these, or possibly a pair of KRK Rockits.
> 
> Thanks again for the info.




M1 speakers have got great price for what they are. They used to be a $1500 speakers when I got them about 10 years ago  and still going great.


----------



## Somnambulist

headzone said:


> Opals... dayummm


 
  
 I lucked out and managed to get a superb deal on them 2nd hand - an audiophile dude on a hi-fi forum was letting them go as although he loved them, he literally couldn't deal with the lack of box-swapping involved in a pro-audio type chain; he just HAD to be able to change amps, cables and experiment, so let them go. Still under warranty for another year, but they seem perfect bar the slight tweeter hiss you can hear up close, but I knew about that before I got them - in future I'd prefer to have them further apart and further away from me, but it's a bedroom set up for now so I'm just doing what I can with the space I have.


----------



## greatxiang

good info to me,I must admit i just assumed they would be 9's i didn't look closely too,thanks


----------



## drez

Setup look familiar? I had a lot of help selecting components, and based the overall build strategy largely on @ohhgourami testbench build. Enternal thanks.
Basically I spent much time and effort making previous closed case quiet, and open case just blows it away both thermally and sonically. It is silent in the truest sense of the word in that even when I put my ear next to the fans I hear nothing. It is also cheaper, vibrates less, and allows for better cable management and maintenance. Win.


----------



## VXAce

drez said:


>


 
 Now that is really cool. Amazing.


----------



## Johnnyhi

drez said:


>


 
 Looks like a hovercraft with the two fans... nice setup tho....


----------



## elvergun

I took a few pictures of my computer\music listening station...
  
  

  

  

  
  
  
 When I put all the headphones away...


----------



## Sniping

drez said:


> Setup look familiar? I had a lot of help selecting components, and based the overall build strategy largely on @ohhgourami testbench build. Enternal thanks.
> Basically I spent much time and effort making previous closed case quiet, and open case just blows it away both thermally and sonically. It is silent in the truest sense of the word in that even when I put my ear next to the fans I hear nothing. It is also cheaper, vibrates less, and allows for better cable management and maintenance. Win.


 
 Nice build, specs? I'm considering a test bench style build.


----------



## drez

vxace said:


> Now that is really cool. Amazing.



Thanks!



johnnyhi said:


> Looks like a hovercraft with the two fans... nice setup tho....



Cheers



sniping said:


> Nice build, specs? I'm considering a test bench style build.




Dimastech mini testbench
Asus p8z77-v deluxe
Ivy bridge i7 3770k
Thermalright HR02 heatsink
GTX680 VGA card
Prolimatech Mk-26 cooler
Noctua pwm fans (cant remember specific models but they were the quietest pwm models)
Corsair ax1200i psu


----------



## ohhgourami

The original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
 Except my pics aren't nearly as good.
  
 Lian Li T60 testbench
 Gigabyte Z87 UD4H
 i5-4670k delidded
 Noctua NH-D14 with 2x NF-A15 pwm fans
 GTX 670
 Prolimatech MK-26 cooler with 2x NF-S12A pwm fans
 pure ssd storage
 Rosewill SilentNight psu


----------



## VXAce

ohhgourami said:


> The original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How's the dust...? Big problem for me cause I don't have an air compressor. Still not sure a test bench build is right for me cause of that.


----------



## Sniping

vxace said:


> How's the dust...? Big problem for me cause I don't have an air compressor. Still not sure a test bench build is right for me cause of that.


 
 The bottles last quite long if you don't have a Datavac or something.


----------



## ohhgourami

vxace said:


> How's the dust...? Big problem for me cause I don't have an air compressor. Still not sure a test bench build is right for me cause of that.


 

 Not bad at all. Gotta spray everything down once ever couple months. Just lug it outside and spray; at least it's not that bulky.
  
 Occasional cleaning is a lot better than restricted airflow which causes increased noise.


----------



## VXAce

sniping said:


> The bottles last quite long if you don't have a Datavac or something.


 
  
 Hmm, I have uses for a compressor besides my PC, but yeah. I had some bottles and cleared them out a while back.
  


ohhgourami said:


> Not bad at all. Gotta spray everything down once ever couple months. Just lug it outside and spray; at least it's not that bulky.
> 
> Occasional cleaning is a lot better than restricted airflow which causes increased noise.


 
 I agree, though my main rig is dang loud either way. I guess I do have an argument for a test bench case though, even if I don't need the "test bench" usages, it just look way too cool.


----------



## Headzone

Is this test bench thing coming into fashion nowadays or what? 
  
 I just haven't seen many of them until now


----------



## ohhgourami

vxace said:


> Hmm, I have uses for a compressor besides my PC, but yeah. I had some bottles and cleared them out a while back.
> 
> I agree, though my main rig is dang loud either way. I guess I do have an argument for a test bench case though, even if I don't need the "test bench" usages, it just look way too cool.


 
  
 I chose to use a test bench since I liked the smaller size. Even smaller cases take up an excess amount of room because of silly drive bays which also get in the way of cooling. The best way to cool something is to have direct airflow, and the only way to do that is to get all the crap out of the way. Open case means perfect airflow.


headzone said:


> Is this test bench thing coming into fashion nowadays or what?
> 
> I just haven't seen many of them until now


 
  
 I was the one who tipped off drez of building a test bench set up like me since it had such effective cooling. We could have the least amount of fans necessary while still maintaining ridiculously good temps. We both wanted completely inaudible rigs for the majority of our use plus a small footprint which can stack on top our DAC and amps. This was simply the best solution.
  
 The traditional case design from a noise and cooling perspective is actually really stupid.


----------



## awsanderson

May not be the right forum for this but I'm about to get a computer built mostly as a hi-fi component when I'm not using my turn table and a little bit of internetting.  Any suggestions from people who have one or know more than me about computers (which wouldn't take much).
  
 Thanks in advance
  
 budget - under 2000$
 needs - play music, internet, have two video outs and one spdif out
 planning on using liquid cooling to help keep it quiet
 don't really want to use an all in one
  
 Questions...
 sound card?
 cd drive?      can I skip the sound card and go directly from the cd drive to a digital out to my DAC effectively using the cd drive as a transport
 anything else I need to look into or think about?


----------



## cswann1

awsanderson said:


> May not be the right forum for this but I'm about to get a computer built mostly as a hi-fi component when I'm not using my turn table and a little bit of internetting.  Any suggestions from people who have one or know more than me about computers (which wouldn't take much).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You can build this machine for considerably less.  Now if you are into gaming, then I'd say your budget is about right.  But for basic use, media, with dual monitors you don't need to spend that much.
 Liquid cooling is not more quiet. LC uses radiators that have fans.  A good (read that "large") case with air cooling is extremely quiet. The key is large, slow spinning fans, which you typically find on full-towers...not so much mid-towers (but there are exceptions)
 The only people that "need" liquid cooling are hardcore overclockers who want to milk every smidgeon of performance from a machine.   A well thought out air-cooled PC will be just as quiet for a lot less money, just pay attention to what case you get.   I'm not a fan of the test bench builds, simply because I want all my expensive components secured in the relative protection of a case.
  
 I personally wouldn't bother with a in-board sound card and go with an external DAC.  This opens up way more options.   Some of today's portable DAC/amps are very good and let you take your act on the road with a portable source (phone) and IEMs.


----------



## Sniping

If you're not gaming you can build a computer for super cheap. Lower that budget to around $750, get a nice looking case (something aluminum or from Corsair), get an i3/APU for CPU, proper motherboard with the connections you need, reliable 450W power supply (i.e. Antec earthwatts), small 64GB SSD for booting, and lots of storage hard drives, which is dirt cheap (last storage HDD sale was two days ago, $100 for 3TB Toshiba drive) and you should be good to go. Spend the extra money on a new pair of phones or something.


----------



## MajorError

sniping said:


> If you're not gaming you can build a computer for super cheap. Lower that budget to around $750, get a nice looking case (something aluminum or from Corsair), get an i3/APU for CPU, proper motherboard with the connections you need, reliable 450W power supply (i.e. Antec earthwatts), small 64GB SSD for booting, and lots of storage hard drives, which is dirt cheap (last storage HDD sale was two days ago, $100 for 3TB Toshiba drive) and you should be good to go. Spend the extra money on a new pair of phones or something.


 
 There's also the ultimate in compactness:  the Intel NUC http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/overview.html
 ~$650 on Newegg will get you an i5 model, 16Gb RAM, and a 120Gb mSATA drive.  another $34 would add wireless capability


----------



## ohhgourami

I think the Gigabyte Brix is better than the NUC.


----------



## MajorError

ohhgourami said:


> I think the Gigabyte Brix is better than the NUC.


 
 Certainly if you went for the i7 model, but that's almost $800 just to get started.
 The whole point of my suggestion was to illustrate that one could get mainstream processing power (i5) in a very small form-factor for under $700, as opposed to the previously suggested entry-level system (i3).  The other nice thing about the i5 NUC is that it has 3 video outputs (1xHDMI, 2xDP) whereas the i5 Brix only has a single HDMI, and the poster that the suggestion was meant for stated a multiple display capability.
  
 The biggest frustration in dealing with a NUC is that Intel doesn't include the AC side of the power adapter like this one.


----------



## MooTaters

cswann1 said:


> You can build this machine for considerably less.  Now if you are into gaming, then I'd say your budget is about right.  But for basic use, media, with dual monitors you don't need to spend that much.
> Liquid cooling is not more quiet. LC uses radiators that have fans.  A good (read that "large") case with air cooling is extremely quiet. The key is large, slow spinning fans, which you typically find on full-towers...not so much mid-towers (but there are exceptions)
> The only people that "need" liquid cooling are hardcore overclockers who want to milk every smidgeon of performance from a machine.   A well thought out air-cooled PC will be just as quiet for a lot less money, just pay attention to what case you get.   I'm not a fan of the test bench builds, simply because I want all my expensive components secured in the relative protection of a case.
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother with a in-board sound card and go with an external DAC.  This opens up way more options.   Some of today's portable DAC/amps are very good and let you take your act on the road with a portable source (phone) and IEMs.


 
  
 I wouldn't call the 600t quiet.  It does have large fans, but definitely not quiet, and though it's a midtower most would agree when I say it barely fits into that form factor.  That said in awsanderson's case leaving the fans on low using the built in fan controller would help.  Part of the problem is, as far as I've noticed, I'm pretty sure over time the 600t's fans really increase in volume(when first turning it on they're pretty quiet).  I'd argue something like the Fractal Define R4 would help for a silent PC much more than 600T...being that's the main idea behind it's design.  That said all that extra noise dampening material does add weight, but as long as it's not moving often that shouldn't be a problem.  Corsair also has some decent offerings in the area of silent cases(330R, and 550D).
  
 A lot of noise is created through sound reverberating off panels inside cases, so noise-damping built in on cases will help.  Also most case manufacturers include rather cheap fans so fan upgrades help, and if you notice the front of silent cases always have a front door which has noise dampening because a good chunk of noise comes from intake fans(which are usually the nearest fan to the person, but not always the case).  Another little note on noise, a lot of what causes fan noise is anything in the way of airflow.  An example being many 600T owners out there that aren't afraid of losing their warranty have found some pretty decent improvements by cutting away the mesh grill on the front intake fan(not the part with the built in fan filter that you see on the outside).  Keeping dust at bay also helps, so if you can keep your computer elevated at least a foot off the floor if you can.
  
 EDIT: Though I know users here are just as knowledgeable, checking out communities like the ones on the linustechtips forums or teksyndicate forums can also help.   Always make sure though to post what you're building for(gaming, silent, etc.) of course so people can give accurate suggestions.


----------



## MajorError

mootaters said:


> A lot of noise is created through sound reverberating off panels inside cases, so noise-damping built in on cases will help.  Also most case manufacturers include rather cheap fans so fan upgrades help, and if you notice the front of silent cases always have a front door which has noise dampening because a good chunk of noise comes from intake fans(which are usually the nearest fan to the person, but not always the case).  Another little note on noise, a lot of what causes fan noise is anything in the way of airflow.  An example being many 600T owners out there that aren't afraid of losing their warranty have found some pretty decent improvements by cutting away the mesh grill on the front intake fan(not the part with the built in fan filter that you see on the outside).  Keeping dust at bay also helps, so if you can keep your computer elevated at least a foot off the floor if you can.


 
  
 There's also the corner-case of a multi-GPU/card gaming system, and the one fan you have considerably less control over:  the PSU fan.
  
 Until I built my Ivy-Bridge i5 system, I never really had a noise issue.  I had a single 570 GTX in the prior Q6600 system on a 500w PSU, and even under load, the most-annoying fan was the northbridge cooler.  The case fans on the i5 setup are low-noise Noctua fans, and I never hear them.  The reference blowers on the pair of 570s even at maximum are comparatively quieter and much less annoying than the single 120mm PSU fan under modest load.  It's the one thing I overlooked on this first-time SLI build...
  
 I'd suggest looking at QuietPC.com for reputable "quiet supplies"


----------



## MooTaters

majorerror said:


> There's also the corner-case of a multi-GPU/card gaming system, and the one fan you have considerably less control over:  the PSU fan.
> 
> Until I built my Ivy-Bridge i5 system, I never really had a noise issue.  I had a single 570 GTX in the prior Q6600 system on a 500w PSU, and even under load, the most-annoying fan was the northbridge cooler.  The case fans on the i5 setup are low-noise Noctua fans, and I never hear them.  The reference blowers on the pair of 570s even at maximum are comparatively quieter and much less annoying than the single 120mm PSU fan under modest load.  It's the one thing I overlooked on this first-time SLI build...
> 
> I'd suggest looking at QuietPC.com for reputable "quiet supplies"


 
  
  
 That is true, GPU's get excessively loud if you don't use something like EVGA precision x to create a fan curve that doesn't allow it to get too loud.  Or buy one with an aftermarket cooler, even if GTX780/Titan stock coolers look great.  Also would say with reference to the PSU fan, as long as you don't buy the cheapest thing on the market you're probably fine(unless you're never under serious load).  That said I still have yet to upgrade from my old 680w thermaltake PSU that has I'm guessing 2 90mm fans on it(haven't measured, but they don't get loud), yes it's that old.  I have heard some good things about corsair's new silent series PSU's(which go beyond picking a quiet fan and fan curve), and I'm sure the ability to have the fan intake from the bottom might help(purely speculation though).


----------



## MajorError

mootaters said:


> Also would say with reference to the PSU fan, as long as you don't buy the cheapest thing on the market you're probably fine(unless you're never under serious load).


 
 Even with quality components, it becomes a matter of how much power is being drawn through the system.  I've used a variety of Seasonic PSUs from 350w through the current 850w which is louder by at least an order of magnitude.  Even 80+ Platinum-certified PSUs are going to get loud under load, it's just a matter of how much longer it takes for them to get there.
  
 Suffice to say, you can build a dead-silent, fanless general-purpose system, or you can build a gaming system--as you add performance, the noise floor will rise in lock-step.


----------



## ohhgourami

majorerror said:


> Certainly if you went for the i7 model, but that's almost $800 just to get started.
> The whole point of my suggestion was to illustrate that one could get mainstream processing power (i5) in a very small form-factor for under $700, as opposed to the previously suggested entry-level system (i3).  The other nice thing about the i5 NUC is that it has 3 video outputs (1xHDMI, 2xDP) whereas the i5 Brix only has a single HDMI, and the poster that the suggestion was meant for stated a multiple display capability.
> 
> The biggest frustration in dealing with a NUC is that Intel doesn't include the AC side of the power adapter like this one.


 

 That was a bit lazy on my part. I picked the Brix since I know it runs passively, while forgetting only having 1 video out. If I remember correctly, the first gen NUC had a fan.
  
 If all he needs his PC is to browse and play music, then even an i3 would suffice. The key here is to use passive cooling. If the NUC is pure passive cooling, that would be the pre-built of choice. Especially with a 2k budget, he can pack a 500gb mSATA ssd for it.
  
 If I had to build this myself, I'd probably work around this case: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Akasa_Euler_Fanless_Thin_ITX_Case


----------



## MooTaters

majorerror said:


> Even with quality components, it becomes a matter of how much power is being drawn through the system.  I've used a variety of Seasonic PSUs from 350w through the current 850w which is louder by at least an order of magnitude.  Even 80+ Platinum-certified PSUs are going to get loud under load, it's just a matter of how much longer it takes for them to get there.
> 
> Suffice to say, you can build a dead-silent, fanless general-purpose system, or you can build a gaming system--as you add performance, the noise floor will rise in lock-step.


 

 There was a reason I mentioned the new corsair RM series of PSU's.  They don't just choose a quiet fan/fan curve, they pick out components specifically to get rid of humming, coil whine, and issues of that sort.  It really surprises me though that PSU's today unless they are the cheapest of the cheap would create that much noise when mine is inaudible over all my other components.  And the Platinum cert would only apply to components and energy efficiency of them, it doesn't mean they have to make it quiet. 
  
 Like you said though you can use sites like QuietPC, and many other sites out there that review these products beyond what most of us would do to allow us to make better decisions.  I know HardwareSecrets.com has done some pretty extensive reviews of power supplies and many other products.
  
 Here's an unboxing/overview of the RM850:


----------



## MajorError

mootaters said:


> There was a reason I mentioned the new corsair RM series of PSU's.  They don't just choose a quiet fan/fan curve, they pick out components specifically to get rid of humming, coil whine, and issues of that sort.  It really surprises me though that PSU's today unless they are the cheapest of the cheap would create that much noise when mine is inaudible over all my other components.  And the Platinum cert would only apply to components and energy efficiency of them, it doesn't mean they have to make it quiet.


 
 Energy efficiency is still relevant to the noise discussion since it's a measure of how much input is lost to heat.  A low-efficiency PSU will ramp up its fan sooner and faster than one of higher efficiency.


----------



## awsanderson

Thanks for all the info, although some of it went right over my head
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I already have a stand alone DAC, a Schiit Gungnir, so can I completely skip a sound card or will I still need one, ie, without a sound card when I try to play a song what sends the info to the dac? <-----probably a noob question
 My current computer "skips" while loading some web pages and I'm told that more RAM should help with that, I was thinking around 8-16 although I don't want to get too high and cause the PSU to be louder, if that is even a real problem I don't know...   I don't do any gaming so I don't think I need something with too much RAM but is more better?   I want to build something that will last me a long time.
  
 Any recommended disc drives?  hard drives?  other components I've never heard of?


----------



## awsanderson

liquid cooling is probably out my current computer is an all in one and I have almost no noise problems, I guess I'll just need to avoid noisy components.
  
 again thanks for the info
  
 and the tolerance


----------



## ohhgourami

awsanderson said:


> Thanks for all the info, although some of it went right over my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No soundcard needed unless you need surround sound for videos.
  
 Skips/dropout sounds like a CPU limitation or jitter. You should be perfectly fine with a modern i3. Even 4gb ram would be sufficient even for most gaming so 4gb is more than enough for browsing and music. If you go with the NUC, you will need to get a power brick which runs passive so no noise there. Do you really need a disc drive? IMO, disc drives are obsolete as almost everything can be downloaded, but I can see why you might need if you play CDs. If you need the build to be as quiet as possible, SSDs are definitely the way to go. A big plus is everything feels extremely snappy!


----------



## Sniping

Yeah, restating above memory is no longer a limitation in computers and 4GB will be enough for you, anything more for what you do is simply a waste. As for the hard drives, you should just keep an eye out for the cheapest ones, don't worry about the speeds, hard drives are meant to be mass storage devices. Use a small SSD for speed. There was a 3TB Toshiba drive on sale like two days ago for $100...you should be looking for deals like those and just ordering 2 or maybe even 3 of those drives depending on how much of a storage fiend you are with your music.


----------



## awsanderson

No surround sound, only two channel.
 I do have some cd's and a disc drive but if nothing else I can just import them to my current pc move them to a external hard drive then move them to the new computer.  I rarely get new CD's
 I just looked my current PC has 450 gigs and says 229 are free...  I move stuff I rarely use to my external hard drive so storage should not be a problem
 will the mother board have the outputs I want?  If I don't use a sound card or a disc drive where will my audio and video outs come from?


----------



## ohhgourami

awsanderson said:


> No surround sound, only two channel.
> I do have some cd's and a disc drive but if nothing else I can just import them to my current pc move them to a external hard drive then move them to the new computer.  I rarely get new CD's
> I just looked my current PC has 450 gigs and says 229 are free...  I move stuff I rarely use to my external hard drive so storage should not be a problem
> will the mother board have the outputs I want?  If I don't use a sound card or a disc drive where will my audio and video outs come from?


 

 If you use that less storage, a 256gb SSD should be okay and continue using external storage. Even then, 500gb SSDs are starting to hit ~$300 which is relatively cheap.
  
 Does your DAC not have USB input?
  
 If you build around a passive ITX case, this motherboard would be a great option for you: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128615
 Has dual HDMI out and DVI plus built-in wifi.


----------



## awsanderson

DAC does have a usb and that is what I'm using now but everyone swears by SPDIF, I even had to add the usb as an option from Schiit.  Also not sure if future DAC will have USB


----------



## ohhgourami

USB is perfectly fine. Not all SPDIF implementations are good, yet not all USB implementations are good. Either way, that motherboard I linked has optical out.


----------



## MajorError

awsanderson said:


> No surround sound, only two channel.
> I do have some cd's and a disc drive but if nothing else I can just import them to my current pc move them to a external hard drive then move them to the new computer.  I rarely get new CD's
> I just looked my current PC has 450 gigs and says 229 are free...  I move stuff I rarely use to my external hard drive so storage should not be a problem
> will the mother board have the outputs I want?  If I don't use a sound card or a disc drive where will my audio and video outs come from?


 
  
 Did you get the USB option for your DAC?  If not, you'll need something to get optical or coax output from the new PC.
  
 Depending on how one goes about building a standard (ATX form-factor) PC, most of the CPUs on-offer also contain a GPU on-die so it's just a matter of having a system board that has the appropriate outputs on it.
  
 FWIW, here's a link to the Intel NUC on Newegg.  Further down the page, it also lists reasonable suggestions for the mSATA SSD hard drive and RAM.  If your existing display(s) don't accept HDMI or DisplayPort, you'd need adapters (Newegg carries DP to DVI, DP to VGA and DP to HDMI.)  There's just the matter of the power cord that I mentioned earlier.


----------



## awsanderson

yes have usb option


----------



## MooTaters

If you do go SSD you'll need to remember to turn on AHCI for it in the UEFI.  No offense, but sounds like you don't know a whole lot so it might be easier to either buy a prebuilt system, or if you know anyone who knows a fair amount about PC's and has built their own ask for their help.  That said it's never a bad thing to learn something new, just could get rather confusing unless you have a fair amount of help on hand.  There are plenty of tutorials out there on youtube, I know newegg has some(older) videos on how to go about building a PC.  A lesser known guy on youtube, Will Urbina, created this video which goes over him building a video editing rig(much more powerful than your needs), but has some tips that might help like the site he suggests for finding deals.
  
 I also backup the other's thoughts on 4GB of ram being all you'd need for music/web surfing.  On the SSD side you'd be fine unless you want to store lots of media(music, videos, etc.), but even then a 1TB HDD would probably be all you'd need.  I agree on an i3 being all you'll probably need, but don't overlook AMD's offerings, they're a bit more budget conscious of an option, and unless you were editing/rendering media or gaming you'd probably never notice the difference.  Even with gaming people still use their CPU/APU's for budget builds.
  
 Edit: Another good thing to learn would just be general maintenance.  Simple stuff mostly, like blowing out any dust every 2-3 months maybe(depending on conditions).  And more so software side things, like defraging your hard drive(not as big of an issue with SSD's), and other things of the sort...though I'm pretty sure now windows takes care of defraging for you through default settings.  Part of what slows things down for people is just is generally not taking care of the PC, keeping it updated(windows updates), and setting up malware scans.


----------



## ohhgourami

Looks like the GBT Brix is still the better option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856164006
  
 It has HDMI and Displayport-mini video outs. Runs fanless too! Load it up with a 500gb SSD and 4gb ram and it should come out to about $650 which is actually pretty cheap in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## awsanderson

ohhgourami said:


> Looks like the GBT Brix is still the better option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856164006
> 
> It has HDMI and Displayport-mini video outs. Runs fanless too! Load it up with a 500gb SSD and 4gb ram and it should come out to about $650 which is actually pretty cheap in the grand scheme of things.


 
  
 how upgradeable is the newegg?
 I didn't see a disc drive...  but for that price I can just spend the difference on a decent cd player


----------



## VXAce

mootaters said:


> No offense, but sounds like you don't know a whole lot so it might be easier to either buy a prebuilt system, or if you know anyone who knows a fair amount about PC's and has built their own ask for their help.
> 
> Edit: Another good thing to learn would just be general maintenance.  Simple stuff mostly, like blowing out any dust every 2-3 months maybe(depending on conditions).  And more so software side things, like defraging your hard drive(not as big of an issue with SSD's), and other things of the sort...though I'm pretty sure now windows takes care of defraging for you through default settings.  Part of what slows things down for people is just in generally taking care of the PC, keeping it updated(windows updates), and setting up malware scans.


 
  
 Took the words right out of my mouth. Though I'm sketchy on the SSD defrag, never done it before, and I hear it's bad for it. Though I'd recommend building a really simple PC, and make mistakes on the cheap. Then spend actual energy into a build you'd want to last. I did exactly that, and lived with the computer for 3 years, and finally took out as my main rig a couple of months ago. I can't tell you how much frustration I've had, and how much I learned from all of that.
  


awsanderson said:


> how upgradeable is the newegg?
> I didn't see a disc drive...  but for that price I can just spend the difference on a decent cd player


 
 You probably can't. It looks like it's all filled up, and not built for that. But it does look like a sweet little HTPC,  or if you want something dead silent and don't want to spend brain power on a custom build.


----------



## ohhgourami

awsanderson said:


> how upgradeable is the newegg?
> I didn't see a disc drive...  but for that price I can just spend the difference on a decent cd player


 
  
 You don't sound like someone who would want to build a PC so that's a good suggestion. So no, the Brix is not upgradeable but it should last you a long while especially if you only use it for web browsing and music. Getting an SSD would make sure it always feels fast. Seems like you haven't used a PC with an SSD; it's life changing!
  
 If you want to build something from scratch, I can easily help you list out parts to buy too.
  
 You could always get a USB DVD drive since you said you don't use discs much anyway.


----------



## awsanderson

I am going to have a guy I work with build it, mostly I just wanted a list of do's and don'ts and a parts list, things to avoid and things to get.  I realize with my limited knowledge building one is probably a bad idea... I bet it would never work.  But the guy I'm gonna have build it knows a lot about building a fast computer but knowing that wasn't really what I needed and knowing he didn't know specifics about a parts list that would suit my needs I decided to pick your brains...


----------



## VXAce

awsanderson said:


> I am going to have a guy I work with build it, mostly I just wanted a list of do's and don'ts and a parts list, things to avoid and things to get.  I realize with my limited knowledge building one is probably a bad idea... I bet it would never work.  But the guy I'm gonna have build it knows a lot about building a fast computer but knowing that wasn't really what I needed and knowing he didn't know specifics about a parts list that would suit my needs I decided to pick your brains...


 
 Well, you gotta start somewhere. 
  
 http://pcpartpicker.com/user/VXAce/saved/2zdG <-- This is actually a build I planned out a couple of weeks ago, in an attempt to have a "silent" build. Obviously it isn't perfect yet, working on that "silent" part, and that price.


----------



## Headzone

I would have a look at the price of the new G8xx Pentiums if I was going to purchase a dual-core Phenom. They tend to be more efficient; less noise.


----------



## ohhgourami

awsanderson said:


> I am going to have a guy I work with build it, mostly I just wanted a list of do's and don'ts and a parts list, things to avoid and things to get.  I realize with my limited knowledge building one is probably a bad idea... I bet it would never work.  But the guy I'm gonna have build it knows a lot about building a fast computer but knowing that wasn't really what I needed and knowing he didn't know specifics about a parts list that would suit my needs I decided to pick your brains...


 
 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Yjbq
 Plus this case: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/akeufacaform.html and add $20 for the power brick.
  
 Fast, compact, and completely silent since there's no moving parts! Easy to upgrade later down the line since you can reuse the fantastic case. Only downside is that it's a bit on the pricey side, but that's only because of the 500gb SSD.


----------



## Cougar2465

somnambulist said:


> Coming together slowly. Tilted the Opals down a bit since this pic. Aim is to eventually have an iMac rather than a Mini + monitor, although ideally I'll probably wait until they do Retina/4K iMacs... might grab a 27" 1440p screen in the meantime though and update to a newer Mini LOL. Also need to sort out cabling, room treatment, lighting and a load of other stuff... least I have the DAC and speakers I want now, although the Opals are ultra efficient or something and I've had to order a couple of 20db in line attenuators as otherwise I'm having to go heavy on the NAD's digital volume to get reasonable listening levels.


 
  
 Nice setup!
 Can you please tell me what keyboard is that? (Alloy and white keys) ... looks like an industrial grade keyboard! I like it.


----------



## VXAce

ohhgourami said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1Yjbq
> Plus this case: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/akeufacaform.html and add $20 for the power brick.
> 
> Fast, compact, and completely silent since there's no moving parts! Easy to upgrade later down the line since you can reuse the fantastic case. Only downside is that it's a bit on the pricey side, but that's only because of the 500gb SSD.


 
 Heh, not enough HDD room. But a very nice build.


----------



## 65535

It's a standard Mac Wireless keyboard and trackpad in a BulletTrain Express tray.
  
 $100 isn't cheap but it seems really cool if you're using the Mac platform and like laptop HID layouts.


----------



## ohhgourami

vxace said:


> Heh, not enough HDD room. But a very nice build.


 

 HDD would not make this build truly silent. He said he will be using an external drive anyway. Of course by using a larger case, another drive could be easily accommodated. This case would easily do that: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1333-page1.html
  
 Also has room for an optical drive. Then I'd opt for a 128gb or 256gb SSD, then get a high capacity 2.5" drive. 2.5" HDDs are quieter plus that's the only way to fit 2 drives into that case


----------



## autoteleology

Here's my upcoming parts list; I only need to get the processor and the SSD, I have everything else.
  
 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1YD6y
  
 It will be so glorious when I am finished with it.


----------



## ohhgourami

tus-chan said:


> Here's my upcoming parts list; I only need to get the processor and the SSD, I have everything else.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1YD6y
> 
> It will be so glorious when I am finished with it.


 

 All I can think about is the amount of noise it will produce... CPU cooler wise, especially at that price, you are much better off going Noctua, Thermalright, or Phanteks.
  
 But I can't think of a solution for those 7970s noise wise... Possible but could be pricey.


----------



## pdrm360




----------



## calipilot227

I use this cooler in my rig: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 (will post photos/specs later). Running it on an i5-3470, overclocked to 3.9ghz. Temps are 25c at idle, and I've yet to see it get above 35c on the Prime95 torture test. (Ambient room temp is somewhere around 18-20c). It's practically silent most of the time, and barely audible under load.
  
 I'll take some photos of my rig tomorrow. What I will say now is it's possible to build a fairly powerful and near-silent system for under $800. My total cost was around $750 (excluding peripherals, already had keyboard/mouse/monitors).


----------



## ohhgourami

calipilot227 said:


> I use this cooler in my rig: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065 (will post photos/specs later). Running it on an i5-3470, overclocked to 3.9ghz. Temps are 25c at idle, and I've yet to see it get above 35c on the Prime95 torture test. (Ambient room temp is somewhere around 18-20c). It's practically silent most of the time, and barely audible under load.
> 
> I'll take some photos of my rig tomorrow. What I will say now is it's possible to build a fairly powerful and near-silent system for under $800. My total cost was around $750 (excluding peripherals, already had keyboard/mouse/monitors).


 
 Technically an overclock but not a true overclock especially when your chip doesn't have an unlocked multiplier. The 212+ is better than the stock Intel cooler, but far from being truly inaudible.


----------



## cheuh

pdrm360 said:


>


 
  
 That's a sick setup bro. I'm so jelly....


----------



## autoteleology

ohhgourami said:


> All I can think about is the amount of noise it will produce... CPU cooler wise, especially at that price, you are much better off going Noctua, Thermalright, or Phanteks.
> 
> But I can't think of a solution for those 7970s noise wise... Possible but could be pricey.


 
  
 The noise won't bother me, my tower will be pretty far back and under my desk, and I'll have headphones on anyways. The case I've chosen is also very, very proficient at cooling and noise reduction.


----------



## Don Lehrer

pdrm360 said:


>


 
  
 That´s a dream team, I really envy your setup, would just ad the Bottlehead Crack Amp and change the HD700 for the HD800. Well I think dreaming won´t hurt me


----------



## Quartz67

My watercooled LanBox


----------



## pdrm360

don lehrer said:


> That´s a dream team, I really envy your setup, would just ad the Bottlehead Crack Amp and change the HD700 for the HD800. Well I think dreaming won´t hurt me


 
  
 The Bottlehead Crack is not a good amp for the ortho headphones, e.g. HE0500.  A better setup would be Schiit Gungnir / Mjolnir combo.


----------



## MajorError

My HTPC @ work...

In the box:

 Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
 Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B
 Asus P5G41C-M LX
 G.skill Ripjaws series DDR3 8Gb kit
 EVGA Geforce GTS250
 Turtle Beach Montego DDL
 Samsung 840 120Gb SSD
 Hitachi Deskstar 80Gb HD
 Seagate Freeagent 750Gb USB2
 WD Elements 100Gb USB
 Samsung SH-S183L DVD burner
 SeaSonic M12II 430W
 Silverstone Sugo SG-01B v1 case
  
 My only want here is a better compact 2.0 or 2.1 setup that isn't Klipsch...  Thoughts?


----------



## calipilot227

pdrm360 said:


> The Bottlehead Crack is not a good amp for the ortho headphones, e.g. HE0500.  A better setup would be Schiit Gungnir / Mjolnir combo.


 
  
 Or the Bottlehead S.E.X. Costs a lot less, and you still get to build it yourself


----------



## pdrm360

calipilot227 said:


> Or the Bottlehead S.E.X. Costs a lot less, and you still get to build it yourself


 
  
 What about the DAC?


----------



## calipilot227

What about it? You can use any DAC you'd like.
  
 I use a Schiit Modi, but you could use a Bifrost too.


----------



## pdrm360

calipilot227 said:


> What about it? You can use any DAC you'd like.
> 
> I use a Schiit Modi, but you could use a Bifrost too.


 
  
 A comparable DAC to the Gungnir.  (Gungnir/Mjolnir vs. ??/Bottlehead S.E.X.)


----------



## Sniping

pdrm360 said:


> A comparable DAC to the Gungnir.  (Gungnir/Mjolnir vs. ??/Bottlehead S.E.X.)


 
 Audio-GD DAC offerings


----------



## calipilot227

I can only speak for the Bifrost/S.E.X. combo, as that is the only configuration I've heard. It did however compare very favorably to the Mjolnir/Gungnir combo. If given the choice, I'd go for the former and save some money. But I digress.
  
 This is not the appropriate thread for discussing this. If you'd like to continue the discussion, take it to the Dedicated Source Components or Full Size Amp forum.
  
 Edit: Also, I actually preferred the Crack/Bifrost with the HD800 to the Mjolnir/Gungnir stack when I heard it at a meet.


----------



## pdrm360

sniping said:


> Audio-GD DAC offerings


 
  
 Let's do it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Audio-GD DAC > Bottlehead S.E.X.


----------



## Zashoomin

pdrm360 said:


> Let's do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I use a Resonessence Labs Concero with My SEX and it sounds wonderful.  Might want to look into that as well.


----------



## pdrm360

zashoomin said:


> I use a Resonessence Labs Concero with My SEX and it sounds wonderful.  Might want to look into that as well.


 
  
 Another great setup indeed.


----------



## jjsoviet

Forgot to post pictures of my slightly updated setup:


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Now all you have to do is change the light on the left speaker and I think you'll be set.


----------



## jjsoviet

j.pocalypse said:


> Now all you have to do is change the light on the left speaker and I think you'll be set.


 
  
 Planning to get a Swans or Audioengine speaker, which don't have lights in front.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Those Swan T200Cs are mighty sexy. But for aesthetics, with your set up, I'd go X3 and H6 sub.


----------



## jjsoviet

j.pocalypse said:


> Those Swan T200Cs are mighty sexy. But for aesthetics, with your set up, I'd go X3 and H6 sub.


 
  
  
 I'm actually leaning towards the Audioengine A2, since it's just the right size for my desk. Also for Swan I'm looking into the D1010-IV.


----------



## XRonbertX

Don't judge me to harsh, room wasn't cleaned before I took these. Thought I would post, I'm brand new to the audio scene but I've been lurking on the site for a year or so now.
  
 Receiver and speakers
 http://tinypic.com/r/2hpocjs/5
  
 Subwoofer
 http://tinypic.com/r/aka1ok/5
  
 System is...
  
 Technics SA-DX940 receiver
 2 Polk M10's
 1 Polk PSW10 Powered sub
  
 Computer I didn't both to post, it's a gaming machine, hence the Gamecom 780's on top of the speakers. Again sorry for poor quality representation lol
  
 Forgot to mention the system is hooked to my pc via optical cable.


----------



## Headzone

XRonbertX, You may try to angle the speakers a bit upwards; like this, to have the tweeter at your ear level


----------



## XRonbertX

I'll definitely give it a shot 
  
 I actually rescued this system from a family member who had the speakers in poor condition, if you look at the bottom left you'll notice one of the polk's is missing a leg and a PBR bottle cap is holding it up instead. I'm actually thinking about rearranging this desk, the real problem is I use my PC for gaming a lot so putting the monitor on top of the receiver isn't an option for me, any suggestions?


----------



## Namkung

Also posted on the other thread but here it is again!
 Picked up new speakers and had to move everything around to accommodate them.


----------



## MooTaters

vxace said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. Though I'm sketchy on the SSD defrag, never done it before, and I hear it's bad for it. Though I'd recommend building a really simple PC, and make mistakes on the cheap. Then spend actual energy into a build you'd want to last. I did exactly that, and lived with the computer for 3 years, and finally took out as my main rig a couple of months ago. I can't tell you how much frustration I've had, and how much I learned from all of that.
> 
> You probably can't. It looks like it's all filled up, and not built for that. But it does look like a sweet little HTPC,  or if you want something dead silent and don't want to spend brain power on a custom build.


 

 Yes, I've also heard SSD defraging is bad(I had planned to say that, but guess I forgot).  I'm not sure what specifically is bad about it, though I'd speculate it's might be the amount of writes you can make to it before things start to deteriorate.
  
 I'd agree also on making mistakes on the cheap though some things you could still spend decent money on, like the case, monitor(if that's important), other peripherals, and probably a PSU though for a non heavy use build it's not quite as important except for warranty and parts that last.


----------



## Masterjay88

namkung said:


> Also posted on the other thread but here it is again!
> Picked up new speakers and had to move everything around to accommodate them.


 
  
 Wow, that's a tight fit... What kind of mini towers are those?


----------



## Namkung

masterjay88 said:


> Wow, that's a tight fit... What kind of mini towers are those?


 
  
 The floor standers to the right are Neat Motive 2s and the bookshelves on the stand were part of my 15 year old Sony 'mini hi-fi' system (MD 717)


----------



## Don Lehrer

Originally Posted by *Namkung* 


  
 Also posted on the other thread but here it is again!
 Picked up new speakers and had to move everything around to accommodate them.

  
  
 Congrats you have some really good stuff there, but for me it will be something really dangerous having that so close to my bed, beacuse I have some wild nights and trow anything that is at least 1m around my bed.


----------



## vincent215

I just notice a pink keyboard


----------



## Namkung

don lehrer said:


> Originally Posted by *Namkung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha. I don't actually sleep there in the night but if I did, I'd be worried too


----------



## Sniping

vincent215 said:


> I just notice a pink keyboard


 
 Realforce <3


----------



## Cougar2465

cougar2465 said:


> Here is my setup ...




Looking for low profile speaker stand for the above setup. Atm they are on foams.
Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Headzone

cougar2465 said:


> Looking for low profile speaker stand for the above setup. Atm they are on foams.
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


 
http://www.thomann.de/gb/isoacoustics_iso_l8r130.htm
  
 These ISO acoustics tablestands look really nice, they are supposed to isolate them from vibration too. Pretty expensive though


----------



## Oklahoma

This is my current set up:


----------



## Don Lehrer

oklahoma said:


> This is my current set up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Nice set up you have there. I like how it is organized and like always cats need to sit on top and have a great view LOL


----------



## trentrosa




----------



## Paul Graham

We're moving at last just after crimbo so this will probably be the last time you see my setup looking like this.
 Excuse the mess, But what you see is a used Desk, Not a pretty one lol.
  
 I got the iPad 4 Retina so just getting it all set up 
  
 Once we're in our new place Ill have a far bigger desk, So the Cambridge Audio gear will be going elsewhere for official Hi-fi duties...
 I have a set of Fostex PM04n's coming in Purple along with some Foam stands. 
 I also plan on getting a 24 or 27" ACD for the living room as I'm thinking about getting a new Macbook for the living room so I can have a portable Mac that doubles up as a desktop.
 The iMac will then go in our bedroom.
 I still have the eMac which will be in our kitchen and finally I now have a Mac Mini 2007 C2D for my sons room.
 He's also having my old iBook sand the old Powermac will be sat under my desk for keeps sake lol...


----------



## NilsTentacles

Current state as of today. Warming up with some Shpongle in the cans.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Newest addition to my rig:

 Two almost brand new Nubert nuPro A-10 

  
 Managed to get them for $550 instead of $730 
 They sound just stellar.
 At first I thought I would miss my old subwoofer, but I'm super happy with this 2.0 setup!


----------



## scott_d_m

My new computer rig!
  
 11" Macbook Air (New)
 Pico amp/dac
 PSB M4U 1 (New)
  
 So far, I'm quite liking this. The PSB's are taking over from the Sony MDR-7520. I think the Sony's will be going up for sale soon!


----------



## Greyson




----------



## ohhgourami

greyson said:


>


 
 Nice chair.


----------



## Don Lehrer

greyson said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 I like your room, that chair looks great.


----------



## calipilot227

scott_d_m said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What are those speakers/stands in the background?


----------



## autoteleology

The only camera I have to take the picture with is garbage, but here's a general idea:


----------



## scott_d_m

calipilot227 said:


> What are those speakers/stands in the background?


 
 The speakers are Harbeth P3ES2. I'm not quite sure of the speaker stands but they're your usual metal tube stands.


----------



## danL93

scott_d_m, what's that your Macbook Air is sitting on?
 Thanks
  
 Quote:


scott_d_m said:


> My new computer rig!
> 
> 11" Macbook Air (New)
> Pico amp/dac
> ...


----------



## scott_d_m

danl93 said:


>


 
 This is actually a neat little find. It's a cutting board with sliding drawers underneath. The drawer on the right is where I keep my 1TB hard drive.
 I believe the name of it is "Chef'n"
  
http://www.chefn.com/Product.aspx?id=246


----------



## MARK916

Brought back out to update the OS from Windows XP to Windows 7. Replaced the IDE hard drive with a SSD drive. She's slow, 2 gigs of ram maxed out, but it's stable, allows me to stream from my NAS drive.
  
 Yes that is a Sovtek 6922 tube built on a mother board.  AOpen AX4B 533 Tube Motherboard to be exact "as far as I know, this was only done by the engineers at AOPEN, they made 2 types of these boards, both AMD and Intel based. I have yet to see the AMD board" Another Intel P4 based board was produced for the Japanese market, slightly different sound output capacitors on that board"
  
 Its just a pre-amp, doesn't really get hot, just nice and warm. The motherboard is a outdated Intel P4 533mhz chip

  

  

  

  
 set board.  I feed this into my 6AQ5 single ended headphone amp with NOS tubes.
  
 It was a really nice attempt at the time, the engineers went with quality capacitors, but they used the Realtek AC97 codec which isn't that great. From the tube output, it's only 2 channel, the board will do 5.1 out the optical output, but it takes a diffrent route not through the 6922 tube.
  
 The sound subsystem of the motherboard consists of:

Realtek ALC650 AC'97 codec; 
Vacuum tube (twin triode) Sovtek 6922 (Made in Russia) which can be replaced with any similar one; 
ELNA capacitors in the power circuitry of the tube; 
CARDAS copper cables between the amplifier and connectors; 
REL MultiCap capacitors in the sound section; 
VISHAY resistors.


----------



## danL93

Great discovery, looks like an awesome space saver, might but just what im after. Thanks


----------



## pervysage




----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'd love to see a shot of that computer case and the Fireflies (on) with your room lights off.


----------



## pervysage

j.pocalypse said:


> I'd love to see a shot of that computer case and the Fireflies (on) with your room lights off.


 
  





  
 Kinda difficult to get a good shot when the room is pitch black... and also because I'm just using the camera on my phone, lol. So I had a lamp on in the corner of the room.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I applaud the effort. That first one is pretty great. Thank you.


----------



## Soroid

aaron909 said:


>


 
  
 hey uh what table is that?


----------



## Soroid

tus-chan said:


> The only camera I have to take the picture with is garbage, but here's a general idea:


 
 What desk and mouse pad? 0.0


----------



## Headzone

soroid said:


> hey uh what table is that?


 
 I dunno but you could build similar system on any table, just buy some generic speaker stands and place them around your table.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

soroid said:


> hey uh what table is that?


 
 It's one of the variations of the IKEA Jerker desk, that is no longer in production. Check Craig's List.


----------



## FredrikT92

Here's my setup :


----------



## CharlesC

Don't laugh.  It sounds good to me.


----------



## lost&confused

http://postimg.org/image/wu1k789dv/
http://postimg.org/image/4l7k3rrlv/
http://postimg.org/image/hqrnnmav7/


----------



## Loenn

Phones & Speakers 
  
 http://postimg.org/gallery/98nz4eo/


----------



## brydon10

CharlesC - I know the uDAC-2 isn't the _best_ headphone amp/dac, but I also really enjoy mine (only problems I've had are clicks and pops but that's probably not my the dac)


----------



## autoteleology

soroid said:


> What desk and mouse pad? 0.0


 
  
 Some desk I bought from Goodwill, and the Razer Goliathus Extended.


----------



## CharlesC

brydon10 said:


> CharlesC - I know the uDAC-2 isn't the _best_ headphone amp/dac, but I also really enjoy mine (only problems I've had are clicks and pops but that's probably not my the dac)


 
  
 Brydon,  I get the pops and clicks too.  Have thought it might be 1) Win RT driver issues, 2) ARM processor performance issues or 3) running a USB powered device off a battery powered computer issues.  Or it could be the DAC.  Been thinking about those little Dragonflys a lot lately.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Pops and clicks out of the uDAC-2? The only thing ng that's ever came out of my uDAC (1), is music.. I thought the second time around, things were suppose to get better?


----------



## MooTaters

loenn said:


> Phones & Speakers
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/98nz4eo/


 
 Love that(those) picture(s) on the wall.


----------



## VXAce

lost&confused said:


> http://postimg.org/image/wu1k789dv/


 
 Must_fill_Sata_ports. So much empty room, feels like a waste to me.


----------



## CharlesC

j.pocalypse said:


> Pops and clicks out of the uDAC-2? The only thing ng that's ever came out of my uDAC (1), is music.. I thought the second time around, things were suppose to get better?


 
 Thinking more about this, they are probably not pops and clicks so much as dropouts.  I'm guessing these are the result of data transfer issues and tend to be far more common if I'm trying to use my Surface 2 for something in addition to listening to music.  Anyway, I'll have a microStreamer tomorrow evening and have my fingers crossed the problem goes away. Maybe the asynchronous communications will help? It's possible anyway.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Best of luck! Let us know if your problem is fixed.


----------



## Achyllis

vxace said:


> Must_fill_Sata_ports. So much empty room, feels like a waste to me.


 
 At least he didn't build it in a Corsair 900D, haha.


----------



## VXAce

achyllis said:


> At least he didn't build it in a Corsair 900D, haha.


 
 That'd be amusing though.


----------



## Paul Graham

Got this coming for my desktop system...
  

  

  
 Limited Valab USB cable in White Pine.


----------



## VXAce

paul graham said:


> Got this coming for my desktop system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That cable looks AMAZING, must cost a small fortune...


----------



## Lunatique

somnambulist said:


> Coming together slowly. Tilted the Opals down a bit since this pic. Aim is to eventually have an iMac rather than a Mini + monitor, although ideally I'll probably wait until they do Retina/4K iMacs... might grab a 27" 1440p screen in the meantime though and update to a newer Mini LOL. Also need to sort out cabling, room treatment, lighting and a load of other stuff... least I have the DAC and speakers I want now, although the Opals are ultra efficient or something and I've had to order a couple of 20db in line attenuators as otherwise I'm having to go heavy on the NAD's digital volume to get reasonable listening levels.



 


Excellent choice there. If my Klein+Hummel O 300D's ever die on me, the Opals would be very high on my list of candidates as replacement. For a pair that costs so much less than the O 300D's, it's gotten the same level of rave reviews across the board in the pro audio circle. I've yet to hear them myself, but all the reviewers I trust loved the Opals.


----------



## mrk

Sold the Xonar STX as well as the NAD C325 Bee and bought the new NAD D 3020 Hybrid amp.
  
 Beautiful sound, better than the 325, more pure, more clarity and tighter bass extension.
  
 Connected directly via async USB,  and powering Tannoy V4 floorstanders and Senn HD595. aptX Bluetooth from the Galaxy Note 3 as well 
 Since I have my PS3 plugged into the PC monitor (27" 1440P) it made sense to route the audio via this as well. No more analogue!
  
 As far as cabling goes, well it's digital so I didn't spend a fortune on it... QED 2m Performance Graphite USB interconnect, braided 5m toslink, CA thick gauge silver speaker cable + bananas:


----------



## Don Lehrer

mrk said:


>


 
 I like the picture, That looks like a great solution and a nice way of keeping things in order


----------



## mrk

Thanks! 

It really has saved so much space and the sound is purer which I'm loving


----------



## drewTT

A couple updates to the rig.
  
 Added a Woo Audio WA2 and KEF LS50 speakers.


----------



## elvergun

drewtt said:


> A couple updates to the rig.
> 
> Added a Woo Audio WA2 and KEF LS50 speakers.


 
 Very Nice!!!


----------



## drewTT

Thanks man.


----------



## Masterjay88

Hey drewTT, didn't you have the Paradigm S1's before?  What made you get rid of them?  I was thinking of getting them for my PC setup.


----------



## lightningsmerf

Sorry for the not so great image quality. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Don Lehrer

drewtt said:


> A couple updates to the rig. Added a Woo Audio WA2 and KEF LS50 speakers.


 
  
 Wow, that looks comfortable and great at the same time, me likes, specially the ilumination. I want a place like that just to enjoy music (already working on that, thanks for the ideas)
 Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Paul Graham

My 10 year old sons Christmas Present.
 Mac Mini mid 2007 1.8ghz C2D, 2gb's Ram. 
 On Lion and Have Vox installed.
  
 Will be looking for a budget DAC/Amp Combo in the new year.
 He already has my old Beyerdynamic DT311's and a pair of Denon AH-D320 Urban Ravers.
  
 Yes he's into the same hobby as me, And as he's a budding drummer he will have a drum machine and a few DAWs etc 
 to play around with and start making his own beats etc. 
  
 He even got a lovely set of Tom Tom's today as he's getting that good. 
  
 Gotta nurture talent in the young imo. and the Mac will help LOTS!


----------



## zackzack




----------



## Dillan

Showing my new silver HP cable off.



 My newly custom built black brushed aluminum with white lighting and fans/cables.


----------



## Vortaku

dillan said:


> My newly custom built black brushed aluminum with white lighting and fans/cables.


 
 what monitor is that?


----------



## ryant

Almost done with my upgrades. Next on the list is replacing the speaker amp (probably either a Parasound Zamp, or Topping TP22).


----------



## Somnambulist

Looks like the Dell 21:9 monitor - there's a few of those available now. Those cinema-esque aspect ratio feels.


----------



## Blisse

somnambulist said:


> Looks like the Dell 21:9 monitor - there's a few of those available now. Those cinema-esque aspect ratio feels.




Yeah it looks like the Dell 29" Ultrasharp. I just ordered the 27" one so I'll get to update my rig when it arrives 

The only thing I don't like about the 29" is that gaming is going to be awkward, plus it's only 1080pixels high.


----------



## daigo

blisse said:


> Yeah it looks like the Dell 29" Ultrasharp. I just ordered the 27" one so I'll get to update my rig when it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I need to see the 29" model in person to judge it.  The 1080 height would be slightly harder to get used to after using dual 24" 1920x1200 monitors for so long but it might be nice to reclaim some desk space with a wider monitor.


----------



## GaryWA

My humble little setup!


----------



## Masterjay88

daigo said:


> I need to see the 29" model in person to judge it.  The 1080 height would be slightly harder to get used to after using dual 24" 1920x1200 monitors for so long but it might be nice to reclaim some desk space with a wider monitor.


 
 I went from dual 23" monitors to the same Dell above.  I don't miss the duals at all.  I watch more movies and shows then game though.  It depends on what you need i suppose.  I am hoping they come out with a 33-35' Ultrawide with a 3840x1200 resolution


----------



## pervysage

garywa said:


> My humble little setup!


 
  
 That's a nice little setup you got there! What's the name of that surface you have under your keyboard and mouse?


----------



## GaryWA

pervysage said:


> That's a nice little setup you got there! What's the name of that surface you have under your keyboard and mouse?


 
 Thanks!
  
 It's a X-Tracs Ripper XXL.
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001


----------



## Dillan

somnambulist said:


> Looks like the Dell 21:9 monitor - there's a few of those available now. Those cinema-esque aspect ratio feels.


 

  
 Yes you are correct.  It is the 21:9 ultrasharp 29'' monitor at 2560x1080.  I have used dual/triple monitor setups for years and decided I would try just using one very wide screen instead and I have no regrets at all!  Lots of features and overall just a pleasure to use.  (For all purposes)


----------



## Headzone

drewtt said:


> A couple updates to the rig.
> 
> Added a Woo Audio WA2 and KEF LS50 speakers.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice LS50.. They have gotten some rave reviews in every mag I've seen them in.


----------



## Blisse

dillan said:


> somnambulist said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Dell 21:9 monitor - there's a few of those available now. Those cinema-esque aspect ratio feels.
> ...


 

Why not just a single 27" monitor? The resolution would still have been higher overall.


----------



## Vortaku

i use a 24 dell ips to game on with a 22 dell ips up and down(vertical) for forums and social media while gaming.
  
 i cant decide on a desk tho, i am getting a ncase m1 that will sit on the desk aswell as speaker and headphone dac and speaker amp etc. i am really hoping i dont have to give up my second monitor for headphone amps and speakers lol


----------



## 65535

blisse said:


> Why not just a single 27" monitor? The resolution would still have been higher overall.


 
 An iPad has more pixels too, having a 21:9 aspect ratio and a conservative pixel count makes for a screen that can not only display a lot of information but you can actually see all that information. Higher pixel counts don't mean much if you're going to shrink the screen dimensions to get it.
  
 Also movies look phenomenal on a screen that is closer to the native aspect ratio of the film.


----------



## drewTT

headzone said:


> Nice LS50.. They have gotten some rave reviews in every mag I've seen them in.


 
  
 Thanks.  They are excellent considering the price.
  
 http://www.kef.com/html/us/showroom/flagship_hi-fi_series/LS50/ls50/ls50/
  
 Pretty crazy to see all the positive press in the link above.  I just had to try them...


----------



## drewTT

don lehrer said:


> Wow, that looks comfortable and great at the same time, me likes, specially the ilumination. I want a place like that just to enjoy music (already working on that, thanks for the ideas)
> Merry Christmas to all


 

 Thanks Don.  Yea, a proper vibe is essential to enjoying some good tunes.


----------



## Blisse

drewtt said:


> headzone said:
> 
> 
> > Nice LS50.. They have gotten some rave reviews in every mag I've seen them in.
> ...




Oh my, I feel like selling everything I have and buying those LOL how do they measure up for you?

oh god now i'm reading up on these ... save me ;;


----------



## Dillan

65535 said:


> An iPad has more pixels too, having a 21:9 aspect ratio and a conservative pixel count makes for a screen that can not only display a lot of information but you can actually see all that information. Higher pixel counts don't mean much if you're going to shrink the screen dimensions to get it.
> 
> Also movies look phenomenal on a screen that is closer to the native aspect ratio of the film.


 

  Exactly this ^


----------



## martingl

My setup….gamut l5 speakers, pass labs 30.5, vaughan dac, woo audio head amp, seenheiser 800


----------



## daigo

martingl said:


> My setup….gamut l5 speakers, pass labs 30.5, vaughan dac, woo audio head amp, seenheiser 800
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Beautiful Kef speakers you have there.


----------



## MooTaters

Wanted to share this awesome mod by Mosquito, I wish I could do that with a spare monitor(or that I had one to do it with).
 http://hackaday.com/2013/12/31/case-modder-builds-lcd-window-causes-lsd-flashbacks/


----------



## trentrosa

garywa said:


> My humble little setup!


 
  
 Is that the Cooler Master Haf xb? You might have the same keyboard and computer case as me


----------



## goldendarko

Love my KEF LS-50's too, best speakers I auditioned at this price range bar none. Currently have it paired the Peachtree Audio NovaPre/220 combo & the Burson Conductor/Audeze LCD-2.2 headphone combo.


----------



## sonitus mirus

With the LS-50, do you use anything else for sub-bass?  For headphones, I am a big Denon D5K fan, and specs for the LS-50 are the the only thing other than money that prevents me from placing a moratorium on my search for audio goodness and simply getting these KEF speakers.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah I use a REL T-7 to fill out the low end. They produce bass well, but they are no substitute for a real subwoofer.


----------



## GaryWA

trentrosa said:


>


 
 It's the HAF X and 932's little brother, the 922. Big enough for my needs 
  
 The keyboard and mouse are a 2013 Blackwidow Ultimate and a 2013 Deathadder.


----------



## DJINFERNO806




----------



## pdrm360

pervysage said:


>


 
  
 Very nice!


----------



## pdrm360

zackzack said:


>


 
  
 What are the M50 doing next to the T1?


----------



## YoengJyh

drewtt said:


> A couple updates to the rig.
> 
> Added a Woo Audio WA2 and KEF LS50 speakers.


 
 what the ... The WA2 is solely driving the DT880? Omg god... you drive me crazy~


----------



## Headzone

pdrm360 said:


> What are the M50 doing next to the T1?


 
 Closed and open backed headphones? or just for bad_headphone -reference?


----------



## subsonic1050

Here is my setup.


----------



## pdrm360

headzone said:


> Closed and open backed headphones? or just for bad_headphone -reference?


 
  
 Just kidding, they're not on same league though.


----------



## MeZoX

my very humble setup


----------



## Vortaku

i really need to get some new speakers, my klipsch promedias went out on me


----------



## Austin Morrow

MeZoX,

That is one BIG chair. I like it.


----------



## MeZoX

lol , thanks dude , i know it looks over sized but am 6'7 and weigh about 330 pounds so i fit nicely to that chair


----------



## goldendarko

mezox said:


> lol , thanks dude , i know it looks over sized but am 6'7 and weigh about 330 pounds so i fit nicely to that chair


 
  
 Do you play football? I know some football teams that could use some O Lineman!


----------



## Austin Morrow

mezox said:


> lol , thanks dude , i know it looks over sized but am 6'7 and weigh about 330 pounds so i fit nicely to that chair




Ah, that's nice. I'll eventually upgrade my bar still to something more comfortable.


----------



## MeZoX

@goldendarko  Lol , am more of a Skyrim kinda of guy. 
  
@Austin Morrow  good luck with that bro , don't forget to share the pics when your done


----------



## cowsandcorn

I'm a function over form type person which is a thinly veiled excuse for me hating organizing wires and focusing on details for hours on end.
 Filled it pretty full with sound deadening and put low speed Gentle Typhoons on the rads, can't even tell its running from across the room haha.
 The blue painter's tape is for its sleek aesthetic value.


----------



## sonitus mirus

cowsandcorn said:


> The blue painter's tape is for its sleek aesthetic value.


 
  
 Not only does it offer an improved aesthetic value, but the electrons can sense the blue color, which calms them and allows them to be more orderly, which stabilizes the power and ultimately improves the sound quality.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

My rig


----------



## Sorrows End

I just put a new pc together right before the holidays.
  

  
  
 4770k at 4.5
 Asus Maxiumus VI Hero mb
 16g ram
 Samsung 840 pro 256g ssd
 Evga 770 GTX gpu
 AX760i psu
 H100i radiator
 Sound Blaster ZxR
 Corsair 750d case
  

  
  

  
  
 Super easy build. The case was an absolute dream to work with. Extremely quiet with the psu fan only kicking on at 70%+ load. Both psu and liquid cooler running the corsair link program to balance out speeds/noise.
  

  
  
 Running analog out from the ZxR to a nano patch volume controller and from there into a KrK10s sub and then to a pair of Bx5 D2's.
  
 The Bx5's need upgraded... I see a pair of speaker stands in my future and something bigger sitting on them...


----------



## lost&confused

Lo sorrow i built a computer few months ago just like yours 
 no water cooling yet tho
 intel 4770k
 Asus Maxiumus VI Hero mb
 Samsung 840 pro 256g ssd
 Asus 7970
 AX760i psu
 Sound Blaster ZxR
 Corsair 750d
  
 pc  has been running fine but I sometimes I have a problem when shutting down the computer.....the pc hangs on a code 05 on the motherboard  I then have to hold the power on button on the case for it to shut down properly  
 otherwise its been a good pc so far 
  
 PS and I think my problem only started when I changed soundcards from a asus stx to the creative ZXR


----------



## Sorrows End

I had issues with the first AX760i psu.
  
 Random crashes. Wouldn't start up some times.
  
 I RMA'ed it and the new one works flawlessly.


----------



## lost&confused

I've had good luck with the seasonic psu before this one , its my 1st corsair psu ..... I read a lot of good reviews about  this psu that's why I got mine  I don't use the software for the monitoring and stuff tho
 its nice and quiet , I also have them bequiet fans everywhere and the pc is dead silent 
  
  I also changed  the op amps on the Zxr 's output side  from the *LME49710NA *too the  LME49710HA + Adaptor version 2 days ago and think it sounds a bit better.... I also tried changing the JRC NJM2114D  to the

    

  

 LME49720HA   like the reviews say guru3d website but I didn't like  sound much as the stock
 you can get them from ebay


----------



## CJs06

I like these threads 
  
NZXT Source 530 Case​​ AMD FX-6350 @ 4.5GHz​​ Corsair H55 CPU Water Cooler​​ ASRock 970 Extreme 3 R2.0​​ EVGA Geforce GTX760 2GB ACX​​ 8GB GSkill DDR3-2133Mhz​​ Corsair CX750M PSU​​ 4x 1TB Hitachi HDs (Raid 0)​​ 1x 500GB Seagate OS HD​


----------



## goldendarko

Damn, thats nice.


----------



## randerson07

goldendarko said:


> Damn, thats nice.


 
 Yes it is.
  
 I wish I had a knack for cable management in my PCs as well as my audio setups, even when I try, it fails lol. If I did maybe the woman would let me keep some stuff on display rather than tucked away down stairs or in cabinets.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

randerson07 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> I wish I had a knack for cable management in my PCs as well as my audio setups, even when I try, it fails lol. If I did maybe the woman would let me keep some stuff on display rather than tucked away down stairs or in cabinets.




Cable management only takes a few minutes of thinking and preparation, maybe sometimes you'll realise you need a different length cable or you'll need to move something completely to a diffreny place but it's not that hard really!


----------



## randerson07

magical eskimo said:


> Cable management only takes a few minutes of thinking and preparation, maybe sometimes you'll realise you need a different length cable or you'll need to move something completely to a diffreny place but it's not that hard really!


 
 Your probably right, my problem is probably more to do with impatience and laziness. Also Im a cheap person, if i have a cable that's doing its job, but is the wrong length i typically will not cut it or purchase a new one, ill just cram it in there LOL.


----------



## CJs06

magical eskimo said:


> Cable management only takes a few minutes of thinking and preparation, maybe sometimes you'll realise you need a different length cable or you'll need to move something completely to a diffreny place but it's not that hard really!



^This


----------



## sonitus mirus

I really need to step up to a full tower case.  I've had my Antec 900 case for over 6 years now, and it has served me well over several semi-annual upgrades.  Stuff is just so cramped inside my case now, that cable management is like trying to fit Bob Marley's long dreadlocks between the platters of a George Foreman grill.  Trying to make it look neat and organized is just impossible.  Even a modular power supply did not help much.  A case will be my next upgrade, or it will be included with whatever else I get for my next upgrade.


----------



## CJs06

I've learned that having a quality case that allows for cable management is key. Lots of tie-downs and the right kind of cables are necessary, custom cables are the best but it can get pricey unless you do it yourself.


----------



## VXAce

Cable management really just requires planning and some patience. Nice cases help, but aren't a must. One of my rigs is actually pretty decent looking, and it doesn't have anything to tie down/hide, nor was it a modular PSU. The trade off was a couple of hours if down time and a million cable ties.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

cjs06 said:


> I've learned that having a quality case that allows for cable management is key. Lots of tie-downs and the right kind of cables are necessary, custom cables are the best but it can get pricey unless you do it yourself.


 
 If there's anything I've learned from building PCs it's that you can never have enough cable ties! 
  
 Here's a good thread at OCN if anyone needs inspiration for cable management  http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/26450
  
 Braided cable extensions aren't very expensive, they'll make it look like you have sleeved cables without you having to do any of the work  eg these http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g2/c537/list/p1/Cables-Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeved.html


----------



## zackzack

headzone said:


> Closed and open backed headphones? or just for bad_headphone -reference?


 
  
 There you go...I like the M50 for certain electronic music.


----------



## Watagump

NVM, images being lame.


----------



## FOX1201




----------



## ostewart

My modest laptop rig (havent got a desktop yet)
 Includes German Maestro GMP 400, iFi Gemini USB cable, iDAC, iTube and iCan


----------



## nighteyeswolf

Happy New Year guys, I've made some upgrades on my rig. 
  
 I now have a 27" Asus PB278q to go along with my PA248q, upgraded the fatboy PS3 to a 500gb hdd
  
 Changes to the tower: from --> to
 i5-2500k --> i5-3570k (@ 4ghz)
 MSI P67-C43 b3 --> Gigabyte Z77x-UD3H
 thermaltake TR2 750w --> OCZ Fatal1ty 750w
 MSI GTX 560ti --> SLI Evga GTX760 2gb  (for 1440p gaming)
 Corsair 120gb ForceGT SSD --> Samsung 830 250gb
_added_ Creative Titanium HD (for PS3 optical audio, and outputs via RCA to the FIIO E9 amp)
  

  

  
  
  
  
 Quote:


nighteyeswolf said:


> Hey guys figured I'd chime in. Please forgive the poor lighting and cell camera.
> 
> 
> In the pic is: Ipad 3, galaxy tab 10.1, corsair sp2500 speakers, fiio e9 amp, sennheiser hd598, 24" asus PA248Q, Logitech K800 wireless illuminated keyboard, Logitech performance MX wireless mouse, roccat Taito mousepad, fatboy PS3 40gb
> ...


----------



## balancebox




----------



## Mojo777

Here's mine.
 15" Retina MBP Pro 16gb 512gb SSD 750M
 Apple 27 Display
 HE-400
 Apogee Duet (old one I like how its sounds)
 Schiit Magni
 Saffire Pro 24 - plug my synths to
 KRK Rokits 8
 Maschine Studio


----------



## VXAce

balancebox said:


>


 
 You have to tell me where you got that profile picture. >.<


----------



## Varoudis

mojo777 said:


> Here's mine.
> Late '13 Retina MBP Pro 16gb 512gb SSD 750M
> Apple 27 Display
> HE-400
> ...


 
 Now we are playing ball!! 
  
 You got the Studio. I've got the Mk1. 
 What kind of music do you produce?
  

  

  
 The second one is a bit older during a move. (Ill take a better one)


----------



## Mojo777

varoudis said:


> Now we are playing ball!!
> 
> You got the Studio. I've got the Mk1.
> What kind of music do you produce?


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 A little bit of this and that, recently I have been spending more time producing Trap but am always drawn to making some Deep House cuts.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Can't get enough of these Nuberts


----------



## ostewart

Another pic, with modded SR60's this time


----------



## astrallite

Still working on the wire management. Pair of Dynaudio C1 Sigs sitting on an Auralex Pro Pads and some lamp stands I found at Pier 1.


----------



## skalkman

So, here is my setup.
  

 Borrowed one of those tiny Cherry 60% keyboards of a friend. (Low profile Cherry ML switches, more or less PCB mounted MX Browns cut in half.)
  

 This how it actually looks when I'm not trying to keep stuff neat. This picture also shows my main keyboard, the marvelous IBM Model M.
  

 And here is the main machine. It's based around an (now a days) ancient Intel core2quad Q8200, it gets the job done for now but it goes sweat quite a bit under a (for me) normal workload.
  
 If anyone want more info/specs on anything just ask and I'll post.


----------



## Whippler

Great cpu cooler you have there


----------



## calipilot227

Model M's are awesome. I don't think I'll ever part with mine. And that Noctua cooler is a beast!


----------



## durkk

I wonder how many head fiers are also producing music. Great rigs guys!


----------



## durkk

So here's my *temp* studio desktop setup. (house for sale, waiting to move to build proper studio again there's a mixer, midi controllers, keyboards, lots of mic's acoustic treatment etc).
  
 Intel i7-3770 @ 3.40Ghz, GigaByte z77x-d3h,
 16GB Corsair, 250 gb Samsung SSD and silent Fractal case.
  
 Audio rigin pic: RME Babyface, Focal CMS 50's, DT 770's, HD477's, Oxygen25(Audeze LCD 2's + Schiit Magni coming soon!)
  
 The tilted bottom screen is a Dell multi-touchscreen I use for my work (sound design)


----------



## jay628

Just got my Schiit Modi today to complete my basic laptop rig 


 Please don't mind the noob speakers...


----------



## VXAce

jay628 said:


> Just got my Schiit Modi today to complete my basic laptop rig
> 
> 
> Please don't mind the noob speakers...


 
 Wow. Nice setup. So clean...


----------



## jay628

Thanks. I am just hiding all the cables at the back hahaa


----------



## 1llest

Here's mine;


----------



## kid vic

astrallite said:


> Still working on the wire management. Pair of Dynaudio C1 Sigs sitting on an Auralex Pro Pads and some lamp stands I found at Pier 1.


 
 my brotha, may i suggest toe-in for your speakers? I always find that monitors like that a lot


----------



## astrallite

kid vic said:


> my brotha, may i suggest toe-in for your speakers? I always find that monitors like that a lot


 
  
 They are slightly toed-in, but I won't point them in all the way. I use room-correction software, the side of effect of room-correction is it makes on-axis very bright since the measurements are made at three points off-axis, so it's generally not a good idea to toe-in-speakers after running YPAO or Auddessy.
  
 Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Achyllis

1llest said:


> Here's mine;


 
 That looks like an awesome setup! I was actually planning on building a new rig and keeping my current one up for LAN events in case someone forgets. Everything looks like it has its place!


----------



## CJs06

Re-arranged my desktop, I'm liking the setup.


----------



## kid vic

astrallite said:


> They are slightly toed-in, but I won't point them in all the way. I use room-correction software, the side of effect of room-correction is it makes on-axis very bright since the measurements are made at three points off-axis, so it's generally not a good idea to toe-in-speakers after running YPAO or Auddessy.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.


 
 What room correction software do you use? I've considered correcting my listening room/bedroom


----------



## astrallite

kid vic said:


> What room correction software do you use? I've considered correcting my listening room/bedroom


 
  
 I use my receiver's YPAO on my speakers and Velodyne's SMS-1 on my subwoofer.


----------



## Headzone

skalkman said:


> So, here is my setup.
> 
> If anyone want more info/specs on anything just ask and I'll post.


 
 What amp are you using for the B&W 685s?


----------



## Bagobones

Headzone, he is a Swede using an Argon amp bought on HIFI klubben. Its their own brand. HIFI klubben is a Norwegian chain of shops... I can see from the pictures that this is a Scandinavian...  My desk has an old NAD and B&W combo. I got it second hand, but it was originally bought from the same chain, and just like his B&W/Aragon combo, you will find it in alot of Norwegian/Swedish homes and computer desks...
  
 http://www.hifiklubben.no/Products/argon-da2v2-digital-forsterker-61251/


----------



## kojebee

Styleaudio Carat HD1V 
Head-direct EF1
JVC VIctor HP-DX700

Prodigy Cube as a back up.


----------



## spacequeen7




----------



## GaryWA

That is a NICE setup good ma'am.


----------



## snapple10




----------



## Dillan

Beautiful systems I am seeing!


----------



## MGHMay

Hey guys, my current set-up is a HP ENVY m6 (which I bought before I joined thinking the sound card would be good as it was Beats, turns out I was robbed) - HRT MicroStreamer - Project Headbox S - AKG K550. What I was wondering though is if I could swap out the laptop for a tablet, external hard drive and some thing that allowed me to wirelessly select music through the tablet. Have any of you had any experience with this? Do you think it would work? I don't want to spend more than the 300 pounds I'd get for the laptop.


----------



## cswann1

spacequeen7 said:


>


----------



## MGHMay

spacequeen7 said:


>


 
 Woah, that is beautiful. I've always been intrigued by water cooled systems but water + electronics makes me wince. Are you not scared that if one valve breaks it's all ruined?


----------



## skalkman

headzone said:


> What amp are you using for the B&W 685s?


 
 That's an Argon DA-2. It's a 50W/channel Digital amplifier with built in DAC, with anything smaller like the little brother to the DM685, the DM686 or something like the Dali Zensor 1 then it's a killer amp for it's size and for the price paid (about $340 converted from SEK). Wouldn't recommend it for the DM685:s since they do like a bit of umph behind them and 50W is not really enough if you want to get the very best out of them, it's still a great combo if you have a smaller room or limited space (like me).
  
 [Edit: cleared up the post a bit.]
  


bagobones said:


> Headzone, he is a Swede using an Argon amp bought on HIFI klubben. Its their own brand. HIFI klubben is a Norwegian chain of shops... I can see from the pictures that this is a Scandinavian...  My desk has an old NAD and B&W combo. I got it second hand, but it was originally bought from the same chain, and just like his B&W/Aragon combo, you will find it in alot of Norwegian/Swedish homes and computer desks...
> 
> http://www.hifiklubben.no/Products/argon-da2v2-digital-forsterker-61251/


 
 Takker og bukker for innlegget ditt! 
 Yeah that's pretty much it! Though I'm using the first version of the amplifier, and as far as i can see the only thing that's new is that they swapped out the coaxial input for another toslink input (Yay, consumerism!).


----------



## spacequeen7

mghmay said:


> Woah, that is beautiful. I've always been intrigued by water cooled systems but water + electronics makes me wince. Are you not scared that if one valve breaks it's all ruined?


 
 "wince" ? ..how about some ice ..
 https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/854/dhmg.jpg
 same mobo..back up source


----------



## MGHMay

I literally made this noise. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5reDsSIiAk


----------



## cheneric

Updated


----------



## goldendarko

Mind blown....I want this


----------



## 65535

mghmay said:


> Woah, that is beautiful. I've always been intrigued by water cooled systems but water + electronics makes me wince. Are you not scared that if one valve breaks it's all ruined?


 
  
 No worries, there aren't any valves in a PC water cooling loop. The only thing would be a fill plug which could also be a valve but usually isn't.


----------



## chailee80




----------



## Destroysall

Might upgrade either to a Macintosh or a better custom built PC than what I have currently.. not sure...


----------



## Failuyr

cheneric said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really like your backgrounds man. Super clean.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Geez!  Where is the photo thread for the more unrefined computer rigs?  You guys make me so envious looking at all of these spectacular setups.  Everything I own looks a bit more utilitarian and boring.


----------



## 65535

Reinstalled my keyboard tray after a few years of using the desktop. Got a couple of medium Goliathus speeds to cover it.


----------



## MooTaters

chailee80 said:


>


 
  
 Is that one of the new AT headsets in the wild?  I've seen it in CES coverage, but didn't realize it was already out.


----------



## missleman101

Feel like my setup is pretty standard. Wish my desk was a little better but hey , what can you do....
  
  
  
  

  
  

  

  
  
 These just make the room


----------



## jono454

cheneric said:


> Updated


 
 dude are you serious?
  
 Can you shed a bit more light about your setup.
  
 Table? stand? lights underneath the table?


----------



## cheneric

jono454 said:


> dude are you serious?
> 
> Can you shed a bit more light about your setup.
> 
> Table? stand? lights underneath the table?


 
 Hi, the light is from led strips bought from amazon. The table is a DIY ikea hack with the galant table, lack shelf, and capita stands. The stand is mount it's curved triple monitor table clamp.
  
 bx5a (now using lsr305's for now) speakers.


----------



## tommp

Oww, first post.
  
 Older pic, lights on and without acoustics: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19714215/Photo%2022.1.2014%2020.00.42%20%281%29.jpg
  
 Nowadays, little dark pic but room fully acousted: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19714215/Photo%2031.1.2014%2012.37.28.jpg


----------



## vincent215

tommp said:


> Oww, first post.
> 
> Older pic, lights on and without acoustics:
> 
> ...


----------



## VXAce

Whoa, tons of nice setups recently.


----------



## VXAce

Might as update mine.
  
 What I have at home now.

  
 Was bored.

  
  
 Who says I can't be cool else where?


----------



## logicPwn

This was from a couple months ago when I put the computer together. I'll have to post a couple more pics once my CPU coolers comes in.
  
 Rockin' the PC 360s! ALC1150 haha.
  
 Forgot to post my specs:
 Intel i5-4670K (stock clock, for now...)
 MSI GTX 770 Gaming 2GB (stock clock)
 Samsung 840 120GB (OS + Programs)
 Seagate 1TB
 8GB G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1600MHz RAM


----------



## kid vic

logicpwn said:


> This was from a couple months ago when I put the computer together. I'll have to post a couple more pics once my CPU coolers comes in.
> 
> Rockin' the PC 360s! ALC1150 haha.


 
 Are your eyes not dead from being that close to a 40" tv???


----------



## logicPwn

kid vic said:


> Are your eyes not dead from being that close to a 40" tv???


 
  
 Not yet haha!
  
 It was a previous TV, I spent all the budget on computer and audio equipment (Klipsch ProMedia 2.1). I had the Sennheiser PC 360's. I will be looking into possibly the QNIX 27" soon!


----------



## chailee80

Definitely some nice rigs be shown here! Motivating me to step up and improve my one lol!


----------



## chailee80

mootaters said:


> Is that one of the new AT headsets in the wild?  I've seen it in CES coverage, but didn't realize it was already out.


 

 Yeah that's the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1. They came out here in Australia in november last year. As far as gaming headsets go they're fantastic, very comfy and sound pretty good (not as good as my grados of course!)


----------



## logicPwn

chailee80 said:


> Yeah that's the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1. They came out here in Australia in november last year. As far as gaming headsets go they're fantastic, very comfy and sound pretty good (not as good as my grados of course!)


 
  
 The ATH-ADG1 looks amazing. Have you had the chance to compare them to Senn PC 360s?


----------



## Dillan

logicpwn said:


> The ATH-ADG1 looks amazing. Have you had the chance to compare them to Senn PC 360s?


 
  
 Yea they look great!
  
 Heard good things about them too.  I use to have the 360's and they were very enjoyable..
  
 Since then I just use a desktop mic and a good pair of headphones.  If I were to go back to a headset, I would love to try the ADG1!


----------



## johnvonmacz

Just wanna share my gaming/sound station rig. I chose FiiO E10 + ATH-M50RD as my sound setup and I'm so happy! Eargasms all over my table lol


----------



## Dillan

johnvonmacz said:


> Just wanna share my gaming/sound station rig. I chose FiiO E10 + ATH-M50RD as my sound setup and I'm so happy! Eargasms all over my table lol


 
  
 Ok so we have the same case.
  
 Looks like we have the same motherboard.
  
 Have the exact say keyboard with the exact same key layout (red wasd)
  
 I own the same headphones.
  
 I think we have the same mouse too just different color.
  
 Ok then.


----------



## chailee80

logicpwn said:


> The ATH-ADG1 looks amazing. Have you had the chance to compare them to Senn PC 360s?


 

 I haven't done a side by side comparison but i did own the PC 360's for a little while. I ended up selling them because i just wasn't that impressed by the sound or comfort. From what i can remember the pc360 had that typical sennheiser 'veiled' or flat sound signature and was a little light on the bass. I would say the ADG1's have a similar 'veiled' kind of sound, they're also light on the bass and the mids sound drier. For me, where they clearly beat the pc360's is in soundstage, microphone, comfort and overall design.
 Here in australia the pc 360's are much better value for money, the adg1's cost $100 more but i wouldn't say they're $100 better. I'm not too sure if i'll end up keeping the adg1's or not, my interest may get the better of me and i might try the Beyerdynamic MMX 300's lol.


----------



## dailysmoker

aaron909 said:


> Definitely, I feel like music sounds better coming out of the headphones than the speakers. I listened to Michael Jackson's "Wanna Be Startin' Somethin'" and couldn't help but get a grin on my face from how nice it sounded lol.



 


Serious nothing beats my Floorstanding speakers when i open them up not even my Q40's hahaha


----------



## Dillan

I think the best speakers beat the best headphones.
  
 Though that is just my opinion!


----------



## music_man

my other thread went unanswered. so, I will ask what power cables are people using to their psu? most of these pics do not show the back.


----------



## VXAce

music_man said:


> my other thread went unanswered. so, I will ask what power cables are people using to their psu? most of these pics do not show the back.


 
 I'm using the ones that came with my PSU.


----------



## johnvonmacz

dillan said:


> Ok so we have the same case.
> 
> Looks like we have the same motherboard.
> 
> ...




Haha what a coincidence. Prolly same looks but different specs. My mobo is a Z87-Pro, my keyboards a CM Storm Stealth MX Brown while my mouse is just a logitech G40.


----------



## logicPwn

chailee80 said:


> I haven't done a side by side comparison but i did own the PC 360's for a little while. I ended up selling them because i just wasn't that impressed by the sound or comfort. From what i can remember the pc360 had that typical sennheiser 'veiled' or flat sound signature and was a little light on the bass. I would say the ADG1's have a similar 'veiled' kind of sound, they're also light on the bass and the mids sound drier. For me, where they clearly beat the pc360's is in soundstage, microphone, comfort and overall design.
> Here in australia the pc 360's are much better value for money, the adg1's cost $100 more but i wouldn't say they're $100 better. I'm not too sure if i'll end up keeping the adg1's or not, my interest may get the better of me and i might try the Beyerdynamic MMX 300's lol.


 
  
 Thanks for the little bit of information  I have been tempted to try the MMX 300 for quite some time but my next set will probably be the DT 770. Want some great sounding (slightly warm, anything else can be done in eq) bassy headphones.


----------



## Dillan

johnvonmacz said:


> Haha what a coincidence. Prolly same looks but different specs. My mobo is a Z87-Pro, my keyboards a CM Storm Stealth MX Brown while my mouse is just a logitech G40.


 


 Yea mobo is same looks and maker. (diff model)
  
 Keyboard is same, but I chose green switches.
  
 Case is exact same.
  
 Mouse is diff though.


----------



## durkk

vincent215 said:


>


 
 Noice.
  
 Is that printed panel/trap from GIK acoustics?


----------



## nick v

M-Audio BX8 D2 Studio Monitors
 Auralex ProPads
 Signal Cable RCA to XLR cables
 Asus Xonar Essence ST Sound Card/Headphone Amp
 Cyberpower liquid cooled Core i7 Desktop with 100GB Hi-Res and 100GB FLAC & mp3 16/44.1 music
 J River media player
 27" LG Monitor
 Sennheiser HD360Pro & Sennheiser Momentum Over-Ear Headphones
 *Patiently awaiting LH Labs Geek Out & Pulse X with femto clock upgrade + op amp upgrade + LPS + LightSpeed 2G split USB cable


----------



## Dillan

nick v said:


> M-Audio BX8 D2 Studio Monitors
> Auralex ProPads
> Signal Cable RCA to XLR cables
> Asus Xonar Essence ST Sound Card/Headphone Amp
> ...


 
  
 Good monitors, i've had the same ones.


----------



## romeozdistress

Heres my new setup. JBLLSR305s with a Presonus Audiobox USB.


----------



## moz

Sharp.


----------



## jjacq

I have two other headphones but my grados are my most used esp when I'm alone


----------



## Varoudis




----------



## AladdinSane

I'll play. Here's AladdinSane Central. Lot's of fun equipment. Not quite usual as I was paid by a client recently with a 40" Samsung and I'm having fun running Netflix, cable and extending my laptop screen to it. Usually that is for the "little" Samsung pictured.  I'll have to do some reshuffling when I decide how I want the permanent set up. Some day I'll find the right riser for my monitors but as an English Lit grad seems appropriate to use my Oxford English Dictionary set. A while back I did some upgrades to the PC and never replaced the covers (hot swappable drives, Blu-ray drive, PSU, mmemory). I just call it industrial.


----------



## jono454

Not as impressive as some of the other set ups i've seen but here's mine.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Still very impressive, and including the wallet (nice wallet by the way) was absolutely hilarious and very clever.


----------



## VXAce

jono454 said:


> Not as impressive as some of the other set ups i've seen but here's mine.


 
 Hello kitty. Win.


----------



## jono454

sonitus mirus said:


> Still very impressive, and including the wallet (nice wallet by the way) was absolutely hilarious and very clever.


 
 hahaha "sorry for your wallet"


----------



## BetaWolf

sonitus mirus said:


> Geez!  Where is the photo thread for the more unrefined computer rigs?  You guys make me so envious looking at all of these spectacular setups.  Everything I own looks a bit more utilitarian and boring.


 
 Wondering the same thing! Here is mine BTW:

  
  
 Mine is intentionally utilitarian though. Got a case with an understated design, and I don't have anything I don't need. Do not underestimate it based on how it looks 
 Missing from the pic is my NuForce Icon HDP. You can just make out the K702 on the lower right.


----------



## skalkman

Here is the latest "nightshot" of the rig.


----------



## calipilot227

IBM model M?


----------



## nick v

romeozdistress said:


> Heres my new setup. JBLLSR305s with a Presonus Audiobox USB.


 
  
 Those JBL's look great! How are you liking them so far?


----------



## romeozdistress

nick v said:


> Those JBL's look great! How are you liking them so far?


 
 I am loving them man. was kinda pissed to pay $45 for the foam though lol. i also grabbed a turntable stanton t.62, not pictured. waiting for a preamp for that.


----------



## Achyllis

calipilot227 said:


> IBM model M?


 
 Either that or a Mitsumi keyboard, look very similar to me and I have one myself.


----------



## Currawong

iMac 27", Air 11", iPad Mini Retina, WA7, Adam ARTist 3 and too much other crap.


----------



## skalkman

calipilot227 said:


> IBM model M?


 
 Yes it is!


----------



## VXAce

currawong said:


> iMac 27", Air 11", iPad Mini Retina, WA7, Adam ARTist 3 and too much other crap.


 
 There's a lot of stuff... but it looks clean. Nice


----------



## Vertigo-1

Here's what I'm rocking nowdays.


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

My new set up, the only thing I need to do now is put my speakers on some small stands to get them off the desk


----------



## undersys

My new computer rig.
 Using MPD and a custom IR repeater app/ h/w I built.
 head phones on a long cable


----------



## DeBilbao

After a few years without listening to music with headphones due to tinnitus in my right ear, and after assuming that the problem is permanent and won't go away... I've come rockin' again.
  
 During the last months I've been testing quite a few gear, and now I'm really satisfied with the following rig: the Burson Audio HA-160D is an excelent amplifier with a perfect synergy with my beloved Sennheiser HD-650, and also acts as a really convenient preamp that I'm using to listen to a Denon DVD-2910 multiformat player.
  
 Sometime in the near future I'll share my impressions with you about it, but after the Sennheiser HD 650, this Burson Audio HA-160D has been my best investment in audio so far.


----------



## Dillan

I have been thinking of getting something from Burson recently.
  
 They have a good reputation for making excellent equipment.


----------



## MeZoX

an update with my new SAMSUNG Series 9 S27B970D  and Alienware m17xr4 , speakers are Edifier s2000v by Phil Jones


----------



## Moolok

New picture of my setup.


----------



## NimnuL




----------



## Mojo777

Made some '14 updates. Going a bit hifi these days. Added the CD6004, sounds amazing, NAD 326, very meaty and clean, and the Focal 807v, which have pretty much retired my headphones.


----------



## kid vic

mojo777 said:


> Made some '14 updates. Going a bit hifi these days. Added the CD6004, sounds amazing, NAD 326, very meaty and clean, and the Focal 807v, which have pretty much retired my headphones.


 
 I know right? If it wasn't for late listening sesh's when my roommate has to sleep/study for school my headphones would get no love!


----------



## Lucky87

Here is one of my old setups in the past.. Will be updating my current setup with pictures very soon just waiting for cable management to arrive and a couple new wall art pictures. ------>  S L I D E S H O W


----------



## VXAce

lucky87 said:


> Here is one of my old setups in the past.. Will be updating my current setup with pictures very soon just waiting for cable management to arrive and a couple new wall art pictures.


 
 Nice!


----------



## Sotiris




----------



## DamageInc77

lucky87 said:


> Here is one of my old setups in the past.. Will be updating my current setup with pictures very soon just waiting for cable management to arrive and a couple new wall art pictures.


 
  
  
 I got that case too. It seems to be a love/hate thing with most people...


----------



## Folex

This is how your desk looks when you have 4 months of overwhelming stress. The desk becomes a mess and you get too lazy to set things up properly. I will say the xda-2 with the rokit 8's sound amazing. Nothing like 32 bit/192hz sound.


----------



## jaboki

nick v said:


> M-Audio BX8 D2 Studio Monitors
> Auralex ProPads
> Signal Cable RCA to XLR cables
> Asus Xonar Essence ST Sound Card/Headphone Amp
> ...


 
  
 Wow these are huge! I was looking at these on Amazon the other day and I didn't realize how big they are.


----------



## jaboki

mojo777 said:


> Made some '14 updates. Going a bit hifi these days. Added the CD6004, sounds amazing, NAD 326, very meaty and clean, and the Focal 807v, which have pretty much retired my headphones.


 
 What speaker stands are these? I want them...


----------



## Folex

If you read the guy's description it says "Focal Chorus 807v speakers"


----------



## TJ Max

folex said:


> If you read the guy's description it says "[COLOR=6A6A6A]Focal Chorus 807v speakers"[/COLOR]




If you read the guy's question, he asked about the "speaker STANDS".


----------



## Swolern

LOL, So ironic.


----------



## Folex

My bad, my mind just assumed speakers because those stands look pretty cheap.  I could have those built for like $30. You could literally go to home depot and buy a mailbox post and have them cut you 2 square pieces of wood and screw them together. Then pick whatever color paint you want and you're golden.


----------



## jay-w

damageinc77 said:


> I got that case too. It seems to be a love/hate thing with most people...


 
  
 That is a very nice desk.


----------



## jaboki

folex said:


> My bad, my mind just assumed speakers because those stands look pretty cheap.  I could have those built for like $30. You could literally go to home depot and buy a mailbox post and have them cut you 2 square pieces of wood and screw them together. Then pick whatever color paint you want and you're golden.


 
 I guess, but I don't have the tools or the know how. I just like how simple they are.


----------



## nick v

jaboki said:


> Wow these are huge! I was looking at these on Amazon the other day and I didn't realize how big they are.


 

 They're a little imposing, but I really like them. I bought them because I didn't want a sub in my PC system, but I still wanted bass that reaches down into the 40Hz range. That doesn't leave much of an option aside from going with a big speaker with a big woofer (in this price range for sure). There are likely some 6" or 7" monitors that would do the trick moving up a little in price.
  
 They're similar in size to most other 8" studio monitors (maybe just slightly above average).


----------



## Bloodoath

65535 said:


> Reinstalled my keyboard tray after a few years of using the desktop. Got a couple of medium Goliathus speeds to cover it.


 
 Steelcase Leap chair.  I'm seriously saving up to get one of those.


----------



## 65535

bloodoath said:


> Steelcase Leap chair.  I'm seriously saving up to get one of those.


 
  
 I got lucky and the vendor my moms company buys from had extra chairs in stock at a discount. It was a tough choice between the Leap and the Think chair. I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## Paul Graham

This is me for now until I get a new desk/unit/workspace built in our bedroom...


----------



## TJ Max

Here is my room in Panoramic view


----------



## Folex

Work in progress. Had my cousin for $11 build me a custom oak monitor stand so it wouldn't crush the audio card. All I need to do now is come up with better wire management and custom stands for my speakers. And looking at this picture I really need a new mouse pad, I've had that one for over 10 years.


----------



## MeZoX




----------



## Mojo777

jaboki said:


> What speaker stands are these? I want them...




Guitar center 36" stands. Forgot the brand. Filled with shot and sand. Stable for a tall stand.


----------



## Mojo777

folex said:


> My bad, my mind just assumed speakers because those stands look pretty cheap.  I could have those built for like $30. You could literally go to home depot and buy a mailbox post and have them cut you 2 square pieces of wood and screw them together. Then pick whatever color paint you want and you're golden.




This


----------



## chailee80

Had some spare time today so rearranged my room a bit.
 Marantz M-CR603 Amp
 Jamo S404 Speakers with Bowers & Wilkins MM-1 speakers sitting on top
 Yamaha YST-SW225 Subwoofer


----------



## hotdun




----------



## goldendarko

W.....T.....F is that?


----------



## Folex

Coolest computer ever.. and then only a pair of ad700's.. bahh. Don't get me wrong, the ad700's are great but to the level of that computer rig I'd expect something to match it.


----------



## hotdun

folex said:


> Coolest computer ever.. and then only a pair of ad700's.. bahh. Don't get me wrong, the ad700's are great but to the level of that computer rig I'd expect something to match it.


 
  
 Working on ATH-AD2000X or AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition....expensive....


----------



## HesterDW

hotdun said:


>


 
  
 I would also like to know what that is. It looks amazing. Custom or retail?


----------



## VXAce

goldendarko said:


> W.....T.....F is that?


 
 Magic.


----------



## Swolern

goldendarko said:


> W.....T.....F is that?


 
 Its a $300 test bench. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13121/cst-1107/MicroCool_Banchetto_101_Modular_Chassis_-_Black_Acrylic_BNC101BK.html
  


hotdun said:


> Working on ATH-AD2000X or AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition....expensive....


 
 Nice rig. By the way i see you upgrade your PC you will be doing many audio upgrades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Have you listened to the HD800 or the TH-900. My 2 favorite headphones with my PC.
  


hesterdw said:


> I would also like to know what that is. It looks amazing. Custom or retail?


 
 Is that 3 27in monitors with a 32in hdtv on top? 1080p or 2560x1440 monitors?


----------



## Swolern

Repost


----------



## VXAce

swolern said:


> Its a $300 test bench. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13121/cst-1107/MicroCool_Banchetto_101_Modular_Chassis_-_Black_Acrylic_BNC101BK.html


 
 Nice.


----------



## hotdun

hesterdw said:


> I would also like to know what that is. It looks amazing. Custom or retail?


 
  
 Custom build, here's a link to all of the components: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5514501
  
  


swolern said:


> Its a $300 test bench. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13121/cst-1107/MicroCool_Banchetto_101_Modular_Chassis_-_Black_Acrylic_BNC101BK.html
> 
> Nice rig. By the way i see you upgrade your PC you will be doing many audio upgrades
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't but I'd love to....I little bit out of my price range. Anything you recommend in the $500 range?


----------



## Swolern

hotdun said:


> Custom build, here's a link to all of the components: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5514501
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't but I'd love to....I little bit out of my price range. Anything you recommend in the $500 range?


 
 Depends on what sound signature you like.
  
 If you like HPs with a strong low-end frequencies and a full sound around the $500 mark i like the Denon D5000, TH-600.
  
 If you like HPs with a more neutral sound sig i like the HD650, HE500, 
  
 And a tad over the $500 mark ($700 used) i like the LCD2 and Beyerdynamic T1.
  
 Each headphones is different, you have to find the one(or 2 in my case) that best fits your needs and sound preference. Its a great journey to audio bliss. But so so good when you get there. Enjoy.
  
 PS dont forget about your source/dac/amp. Without a good quality source any of these great headphones will sound like crud.


----------



## HesterDW

swolern said:


> Its a $300 test bench. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13121/cst-1107/MicroCool_Banchetto_101_Modular_Chassis_-_Black_Acrylic_BNC101BK.html
> 
> Is that 3 27in monitors with a 32in hdtv on top? 1080p or 2560x1440 monitors?


 
 Thanks for that link. 
  
 3 Dell U2312HM + 1 BenQ XL2720T all 1080p.
 http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5242446
  


hotdun said:


> Custom build, here's a link to all of the components: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5514501
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't but I'd love to....I little bit out of my price range. Anything you recommend in the $500 range?


 
 Such an awesome rig. +Kudos


----------



## nick v

Wow there are some serious systems going on in here!! My rig barely holds a candle. I'm guessing these are all pretty much directed at gaming?


----------



## VXAce

nick v said:


> Wow there are some serious systems going on in here!! My rig barely holds a candle. I'm guessing these are all pretty much directed at gaming?


 
 Mine's way back. It was built for light gaming but is used mainly as a workstation/Photoshop/anything-else-I-can-think-of.
  
 Gaming lost it's appeal around the time I built it.


----------



## Swolern

Here are some pics of my little slice of tech heaven.
  
 3930K on Rampage IV Extreme with 3 GTX Titans in Tri-SLI all water cooled and overclocked.
 3 2560x1440 120Hz monitors running 4320x2560 in portrait surround 
  
 Funny thing is I dont even game that much anymore. Only some light BF4 at times(still amazing with this setup). 
 In the process of selling some Titans to fund some more audio upgrades.


----------



## Folex

Hotdun I just realized your computer looks like a time bomb.


----------



## awsanderson

going over to a friends tomorrow to assemble my new tower, parts list
  
 Asus p8z77 v pro lga 1155 intel z77 motherboard
 samsung 120 gig SSD for OS and 500 gig SSD for storage
 intel core lga 1155 i7 3770 processor
 corsair vengeance 16 gb ddr31600mhz ram
 NZXT phantom 410 tower case in white
 Corsair RM series 850 watt power supply
 Samsung blue ray drive
 VGA asus gtx 760 video card
  
 I'm excited, it will definitely be an upgrade from my HP touchsmart that is like 5 years old and barely survived a car stop sign demolition derby
  
 probably more PC than I'll ever need since all I'll do with it is play music movies and surf the web


----------



## Swolern

Awsanderson you know you don't need a dedicated graphics card for only surfing and music. You can use the 3770k integrated graphics. If there might be some gaming in your future then your rig would work out great.


----------



## awsanderson

actually did not know that, thanks


----------



## Swolern

Y





awsanderson said:


> actually did not know that, thanks


Yes you just use your hdmi or DVI output on your motherboard I/O panel. Also hate to spring this on you the day before install, but your PSU is extreme overkill. Your PC setup (minus the 760) will only pull a max of 200-250 watts from the wall. I would go with this Corsair 430w (for $19.99 after rebate) and that will cover plenty of upgrades you happen to do in the future, including a dedicated graphics card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=B8f6MqDTEeOIZ-r7UEsVTAgTj3_MKFz3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817139026&cm_sp=


I understand if want to go ahead and put your rig together and it won't hurt if you use your 800w PSU, just trying to save you some cash so you can put it towards audio.


----------



## hotdun

folex said:


> Hotdun I just realized your computer looks like a time bomb.


 
 LOL!  I never thought of that but there is a resemblance.....


----------



## awsanderson

swolern said:


> Y
> Yes you just use your hdmi or DVI output on your motherboard I/O panel. Also hate to spring this on you the day before install, but your PSU is extreme overkill. Your PC setup (minus the 760) will only pull a max of 200 watts from the wall. I would go with this Corsair 430w (for $19.99 after rebate) and that will cover plenty of upgrades you happen to do in the future, including a dedicated graphics card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=B8f6MqDTEeOIZ-r7UEsVTAgTj3_MKFz3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817139026&cm_sp=
> 
> 
> I understand if want to go ahead and put your rig together and it won't hurt if you use your 800w PSU, just trying to save you some cash so you can put it towards audio.


 
  
 extreme overkill on the PSU was by design to help keep it quiet, the fan on that psu will never come on (in theory) if I don't pull more than 400 watts-ish


----------



## Folex

There was 2 movies, I can't remember which one they are, but they both had time bombs that had liquid in them. I want to say GI Joe and I think it was a movie with Vin Diesel.  It looks a lot like your computer.


----------



## ppastudio

Music Server in Streacom FC8 chassis
  
  

 MB
  
  

 CPU
  

 System
  
  

 Heat sink tube
  
  

 Mounting on cover
  
  

 Music SSD and USB card
  
  

 OS SSD
  
  

 Pico box and SATA cable
  
  

 120W Linear PSU
  
  

 Heavy metal chassis approx 7kgs weight
  
  

 150VA(150W) power transformer
  
  

 Regulator Module
  
  

 connecting cable
  
  

"Windows Server 2012 R2" with "AudiophileOptimizer (AO) by highend-audiopc.com"


----------



## VXAce

ppastudio said:


> Heat sink tube
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting on cover


 
 Nice cooler. Aka, block of aluminum.


----------



## Headzone

Is that kind of single block of metal good for cooling the cpu? Couldn't imagine it dissipating the heat very quickly.


----------



## BucketInABucket

headzone said:


> Is that kind of single block of metal good for cooling the cpu? Couldn't imagine it dissipating the heat very quickly.


 
 I think it's a hollow metal tube. If you look really closely you can just see the outline of the edges on the piece of cloth or whatever it is covering it.


----------



## Mojo777

Further tweaking...replacing the Focals (too boomy for the room regardless of position), really like the refinement of the LS50's but lose out on sound pressure with the amp i have.


----------



## drez

bucketinabucket said:


> I think it's a hollow metal tube. If you look really closely you can just see the outline of the edges on the piece of cloth or whatever it is covering it.


 
  
 I doubt it - the white material is probably thermal tape, and the cylinder I believe is solid.  The CPU used is a low power Ivy Bridge Xeon so the cooling requirements are not the same as high power models or Haswell models.
  
 The ability for the metal block to dissipate heat is not important, it is connected to the chassis which would provide a lot of the cooling.
  
 Not sure I could live with only 64 GB of stored music though.


----------



## Folex

I know I posted pictures of this before but I just love how perfectly this stand fits around the sound card. And it constantly reminds you that its playing in 32/192khz =)


----------



## VXAce

headzone said:


> Is that kind of single block of metal good for cooling the cpu? Couldn't imagine it dissipating the heat very quickly.


 
 Yeah, it's a terrible cooler. I have my doubts on it working at all. Unless of course there is some sort of a cooling loop in it, or it transfers the heat to some actual cooler. But the volume of metal there... it's still not very efficient.


----------



## cheneric

cheneric said:


> Updated


 
 Upgraded again.
  
  
  

  
  
  
 The JBL LSR305's sound amazing. I also tried the Audioengine A5+ and the Vanatoo T1's. I returned both of those for the JBL's.


----------



## Folex

I like that, and 600/650 to match.


----------



## Seegs108

Love my Swan M10's. Great desktop audio for a great price:
  
 https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1030x640q90/822/0cqz.jpg


----------



## ppastudio

Yes!
 It is not very efficient but it works.



 I have tested many CPU,
 i7-4770 TPD84W after playing 720p video for 2hours,
 It is not more than 40 degree.
  
 The heat tube with EMI shield of CPU and vibration control of main board.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi




----------



## Folex

I'm assuming your 701's are plugged directly into the computer? If so there is a good chance you could get a fuller sound from a dedicated sound card and/or amp. I've never used the 701's but in my experience I've found anything over 32ohm, and even some 32ohm headphones benefit from some sort of amping. The 701's are 62ohm.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

folex said:


> I'm assuming your 701's are plugged directly into the computer? If so there is a good chance you could get a fuller sound from a dedicated sound card and/or amp. I've never used the 701's but in my experience I've found anything over 32ohm, and even some 32ohm headphones benefit from some sort of amping. The 701's are 62ohm.


 
 I have a Xonar DG and a receiver, although they sound better directly from the Xonar. The receiver (it's in the bottom right corner) makes them sound even brighter, I was comparing them right now. I can't afford a Magni for another year.


----------



## Folex

At 62 ohm you really aren't going to need something expensive. I'm sure FiiO E5 ($15) plugged directly into your wall will work well. It even has a bass switch if you want a little more bass.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

folex said:


> fohm you really aren't going to need something expensive. I'm sure FiiO E5 ($15) plugged directly into your wall will work well. It even has a bass switch if you want a little more bass.


 
 Pretty sure the Xonar DG comes with A better amp than the fiio
  
 I am absolutely broke for now, i prefer to get a magni because one day I would like an HD600/650. Im a jobless high school student. I owe my parents $100 for my Q701. I got these for $123 so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## VXAce

fuzziekiwi said:


> Pretty sure the Xonar DG comes with A better amp than the fiio
> 
> I am absolutely broke for now, i prefer to get a magni because one day I would like an HD600/650. Im a jobless high school student. I owe my parents $100 for my Q701. I got these for $123 so it doesn't bother me.


 
 Get a job?


----------



## Folex

hhahhaah


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

vxace said:


> Get a job?


 
 No I'm good, I'm not that desperate for audio equipment. I can wait. There is a thing called not having transportation to work, homework, and volunteer work.


----------



## dizzee




----------



## tmars78




----------



## HesterDW

dizzee said:


>


 
 That looks sick! I wish I knew the U2414h existed when I bought my U2312hm's. Couple of questions:
  
 -Are you using the Woo or Schiit with your A5's?
 -Which do you prefer more?
 -Holy crap, is that dust?!
  
 Updated setup. Next on the list now is to sell these U23's and get your monitors.


----------



## VXAce

fuzziekiwi said:


> No I'm good, I'm not that desperate for audio equipment. I can wait. There is a thing called not having transportation to work, homework, and volunteer work.


 
 Huh... :/


----------



## dizzee

hesterdw said:


> That looks sick! I wish I knew the U2414h existed when I bought my U2312hm's. Couple of questions:
> 
> -Are you using the Woo or Schiit with your A5's?
> -Which do you prefer more?
> ...


 
 heh nah im using the asus essence stx with my a5's. The dust has since been cleaned.


----------



## hakka

Sometimes I go a little bit overboard...
  
  

  

  

  
  
 The recon3d in the pic has been replaced with a ZXR.
  
 And here's a shot of my old rig:


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

hakka said:


> Sometimes I go a little bit overboard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow.
 What case is that? Looks really nice.


----------



## hakka

fuzziekiwi said:


> Wow.
> What case is that? Looks really nice.


 
  
 Corsair Graphite 600T.


----------



## elmoe

My stuff.
  
 PC is a Core i5-2500K OC'd to 4.5GHz, 8gb DDR3 G Skills, Samsung 250GB SSD, Zotac GeForce 660Ti, CM Quikfire TK keyboard, steelseries Kinzu V2 mouse, BenQ XL2411T 144Hz screen.
  
 Audio stuff is in my signature, except for the Dynaudio Audience 62 speakers and the Quad 99 monoblock amps (not in the picture, testing an Inter-M integrated stereo amp).


----------



## SunTanScanMan

As someone who has recently found interest in both PC and audio, this thread is thoroughly entertaining. 
 My small contribution:
  

  
 CPU: i7 3770K @ 4.4 GHz
 Corsair H100i w/ Noctua NF-F12 (2X) in Pull
 MB: MSI Z77A-G45
 RAM:  Corsair Vengeance 16GB (8GB X 2) @ 1600MHz
 Video:  EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SC
 HDD: Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256 GB / WD Black 1 TB HDD
 Power:  Corsair HX850
  
 Case: Corsair Obsidian 650D
 Monitor: BenQ XL2411T
 Keyboard: Das Keyboard (MX Cherry Browns)
 Mouse: Razer Deathadder Black Edition
  
*EDIT: Changed PC case  to Define R4 and fans to Noctuas*
  

 Slight update to my PC rig. The 200mm fan of my old 650D was getting very noisy and all the aftermarket alternatives were not up to par. Was in mind to change the case anyway, and finally changed to Define R4. Took me pretty much the whole day to transplant my old components to the new case. All the fans are noctua so whilst, colour matching is sacrificed, it ensures good airflow and most importantly near silence! 
  
 It's a smaller form than the 650D, but the R4 has room for more fans - one at the bottom, and because of the layout of the top fan mounts, I can add push/pull config on the H100i which was not possible with the Corsair.


----------



## BRCMRGN

One of many:


----------



## cheneric

dizzee said:


> heh nah im using the asus essence stx with my a5's. The dust has since been cleaned.


 
 Why not? Have you tried to see if it made a difference? I'm planning to hook up my active speakers to my bottlehead crack and see how it sounds.


----------



## dizzee

cheneric said:


> Why not? Have you tried to see if it made a difference? I'm planning to hook up my active speakers to my bottlehead crack and see how it sounds.



The speakers sound good enough out of the stx, if I wanted to use my bifrost I'd have to change the rcas every time. I don't think it'd be a good idea to connect active speakers to a bottle head though would it? Seeing as it's a headphone amp only.


----------



## cheneric

that's what I thought. I spoke to doc about it for my lsr305's and he said it should be fine as long as I start off with minimal volume.


----------



## Androb

Alot of cables I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Although this is my little corner.
 Anyway benq 24", one is xl2411t.
 Pc spec : i7 3770k watercooled, msi gtx680, 16gb ram and some other fun stuff ^^


----------



## SunTanScanMan

3 BenQ XL2411Ts on this page.


----------



## Androb

suntanscanman said:


> 3 BenQ XL2411Ts on this page.


Idd lol, really nice!


----------



## elmoe

Noticed it too


----------



## lord_tris

hakka said:


>


 
 Out of all the things you have, I am most interested in the fan shroud is that custom or can you buy it some where?


----------



## hakka

lord_tris said:


> Out of all the things you have, I am most interested in the fan shroud is that custom or can you buy it some where?




Its from the side fan of a coolermaster haf-x case, i dont think its available seperately.


----------



## Moolok

I did totally 180° and ditched my desktop mini-ITX setup for ultrabook(ish) laptop. It's small, lightweight and cute.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

Hi Moolok neat set up you have going there 
 Can I ask what the model name of your laptop is? I'm looking to get a laptop a few months down the line, and that one caught my eye.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Moolok

suntanscanman said:


> Hi Moolok neat set up you have going there
> Can I ask what the model name of your laptop is? I'm looking to get a laptop a few months down the line, and that one caught my eye.
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you  
It's Samsung ATIV book 9 lite. An almost ultrabook but with AMD quad-core APU-CPU. 
So when it's not the most powerful of laptops it's sufficient for my needs. What I liked was the size, weight and the fact it has an SSD drive. All my files are on an external USB 3.0 drive anyway so 120 Gb SSD is more than enough for Win 8.


----------



## lord_tris




----------



## SunTanScanMan

moolok said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmn I've had a look at the specs and I think it's a strong contender. I've recently gone back to study so something like this will be perfect for using to and fro the university. Btw do you know if the SSD can be replaced?
  
 Thanks!!
  
 Now to save up


----------



## SunTanScanMan

lord_tris said:


>


 
 That's a Corsair Air540 if I'm not mistaken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice


----------



## Moolok

suntanscanman said:


> Hmmn I've had a look at the specs and I think it's a strong contender. I've recently gone back to study so something like this will be perfect for using to and fro the university. Btw do you know if the SSD can be replaced?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Now to save up


 

 You could but you'd have to remove the whole back cover. And the drive is mSATA.


 Here's nice article about disassembling of ATIV book 9 lite.
http://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.laptopwide.com%2Fnews%2F2013%2F12%2F27%2Fhow-to-disassemble-the-samsung-ativ-book-9-lite-notebook%2F&ei=U3UkU9_lJKP8ygPBsoDQBQ&usg=AFQjCNEQGFegUJMrH-MS5K7aL527z7mNyg&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bGQ&cad=rja


----------



## SunTanScanMan

moolok said:


> You could but you'd have to remove the whole back cover. And the drive is mSATA.
> 
> 
> Here's nice article about disassembling of ATIV book 9 lite.
> http://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.laptopwide.com%2Fnews%2F2013%2F12%2F27%2Fhow-to-disassemble-the-samsung-ativ-book-9-lite-notebook%2F&ei=U3UkU9_lJKP8ygPBsoDQBQ&usg=AFQjCNEQGFegUJMrH-MS5K7aL527z7mNyg&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bGQ&cad=rja


 
 Yep nice - should be a doddle in case I decide I need a little more memory.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## PleasantSounds

The PC is hiding under the desk. It's an i7 / 12GB RAM / 10 TB HD with NVIDIA GTX 580 running Windows 7.


----------



## Androb

pleasantsounds said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice and clean!


----------



## sludgeogre




----------



## ChinBo37

I just ordered all the parts I will need for my new rig. This doesnt replace my gaming/HTPC rig which will remain hooked up to my 40 inch LCD, this will just be for my desk, listening to music, organizing music, emails, comics, torrents/seedbox, low end emulation etc.;
  
  
 - Streacom FC8 EVO fanless case
 - MSI Z87i mini ITX MOBO
 - Haswell 4770S 65w 3.1 ghz
 - 8 gb Corsair Low Pro RAM
 - Samsung 840 PRO 256gb SSD
 - PICOPSU 160W and AC adaptor
- 2 tubes of Arctic Silver
 - Windows 8.1
  
  
  
 I will just hook it up to my external HD for now but eventually I will build a NAS server. I already have an unused Asus 24" 1080p monitor and then Ill just hook it up to my Audioengine D1 via TOSLINK and I will be good to go. Completely fanless and silent.
  
 Ill post pics here when its done, I love building PCs I am stoked! This is my first fanless build so it will be a new challenge I hope.


----------



## MooTaters

hakka said:


> Sometimes I go a little bit overboard...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> ...


 
  
 I like what you did with the carbon fiber vinyl(or Di-Noc?) on the back panel, might have to do that to my white 600t.  And did you build that fan hood yourself?(you answered already)  Because my biggest gripe with the 200mm Spectre pro is how horrible the cone of the airflow is...huge dead spot in the middle and pretty much spits the air out the sides.


----------



## DamageInc77

Just ordered a third BenQ to complete achieve monitor harmony. Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## AladdinSane

Highlights of my new Digital Storm unit:
  
 Intel Core i7 4930K 3.4GHz (Overclocked to 4.2GHz) (Six-Core)
 ASUS Sabertooth X79
 32GB DDR3 2133MHz RAM
 256GB SSD (Samsung 840 Pro Series) [Boot]
 2TB Western Digital RE [Secondary]
 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 3GB
 850W Corsair RM 80+ Gold
 Hard Drive Hot Swap Bay
 ASUS Blu-Ray Player/DVD Writer (BC-12B1ST)
 Microsoft Windows 8.1 Professional (64-Bit Edition)
  
 Clean look inside. Case (Corsair Obsidian 550D) is bigger than I expected but plenty of room to play in there. Still deciding what to do for audio. Wallet must recover a bit.


----------



## vincent215

aladdinsane said:


> Highlights of my new Digital Storm unit:
> 
> Intel Core i7 4930K 3.4GHz (Overclocked to 4.2GHz) (Six-Core)
> ASUS Sabertooth X79
> ...


 
 Dont forget that you need to WC if you are going to buy an open headphone


----------



## AladdinSane

I'll consider it.


vincent215 said:


> Dont forget that you need to WC if you are going to buy an open headphone


 
 I'll consider it.


----------



## StudioSound

vincent215 said:


> Dont forget that you need to WC if you are going to buy an open headphone



 
Or buy Noctua hardware. No pump noise and it doesn't kill your PC if something goes wrong.


----------



## Nec3

I just noticed the sharp bend in the tubes. Ouch. Oh well, running dual pumps so I don't think I have any performance issues.


----------



## MooTaters

nec3 said:


> I just noticed the sharp bend in the tubes. Ouch. Oh well, running dual pumps so I don't think I have any performance issues.


 
  
 Do I see 2 fans on  that bottom rad? O.o


----------



## thievesarmy

hakka said:


> Sometimes I go a little bit overboard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 holy **** man. What are the spec's on that rig? Looks nuts


----------



## Nec3

mootaters said:


> Do I see 2 fans on  that bottom rad? O.o


 

 Yup yup, 4 fans for the bottom radiator.

 At 1.32v - 4.5ghz, idle 14 degrees celcius, 52 degrees max load
 At 1.46v - 4.8ghz, idle 22 degrees celcius, 65 degrees max load

 I took the photo in the dark because I have terrible wire management =D


----------



## MooTaters

nec3 said:


> Yup yup, 4 fans for the bottom radiator.
> 
> At 1.32v - 4.5ghz, idle 14 degrees celcius, 52 degrees max load
> At 1.46v - 4.8ghz, idle 22 degrees celcius, 65 degrees max load
> ...


 
 I should point out you're better off doing push pull with the rad between them.  Or if the top radiator doesn't have any fans move them to that if possible.


----------



## Nec3

mootaters said:


> I should point out you're better off doing push pull with the rad between them.  Or if the top radiator doesn't have any fans move them to that if possible.


 

 I would have, but unfortunately as you said, it's not possible. The front fan would obstruct the tubing


----------



## hakka

thievesarmy said:


> holy **** man. What are the spec's on that rig? Looks nuts




i7 4930k @ 4.5ghz
Rampage iv extreme black edition
64gb gskill ram
2 x evga gtx780ti superclocked graphics cards
Creative zxr soundcard
4 x crucial m4 256gb ssd
1 x crucial m500 960gb ssd
Corsair ax1200i psu
Corsair h100i cooler
Corsair 600t case


----------



## Achyllis

hakka said:


> i7 4930k @ 4.5ghz
> Rampage iv extreme black edition
> 64gb gskill ram
> 2 x evga gtx780ti superclocked graphics cards
> ...


 
 What RAID arrays do you have those SSD's in? I'm curious. If I had to guess, I would think at least 2 in RAID-0, with the others in a RAID-1 configuration.


----------



## hakka

achyllis said:


> What RAID arrays do you have those SSD's in? I'm curious. If I had to guess, I would think at least 2 in RAID-0, with the others in a RAID-1 configuration.




I'm not running any in raid at the moment, i was planning to but i've been running a 32gb ramdisk instead. My current config is:

256gb win8.1 and apps
256gb photoshop scratch
256gb steam games
256gb origin games
960gb image storage
32gb ramdisk working files

I import my photos to the ramdisk, when finished i move them to the 960gb and backup to external hdds.


----------



## dizzee

nec3 said:


> Yup yup, 4 fans for the bottom radiator.
> 
> At 1.32v - 4.5ghz, idle 14 degrees celcius, 52 degrees max load
> At 1.46v - 4.8ghz, idle 22 degrees celcius, 65 degrees max load
> ...


 
 wow those voltages are pretty high, not worried about shortening the life of your cpu?


----------



## Blisse

OH HEY another Mio :3 @Nec3

What card at minimum do you need at minimum to game at 4K? Is it really 2x R9 290? :|


----------



## skalkman

blisse said:


> OH HEY another Mio :3 @Nec3
> 
> What card at minimum do you need at minimum to game at 4K? Is it really 2x R9 290? :|


 
 1 290X should be enough, though some of those new beastly 780ti:s would probably work better (the ones with 6GB of video memory) but those are going to be a lot more expensive.
 Wouldn't recommend going crossfire as of yet, it's getting better but almost every time it's tested SLi comes out on top.


----------



## elmoe

hakka said:


> i7 4930k @ 4.5ghz
> Rampage iv extreme black edition
> 64gb gskill ram
> 2 x evga gtx780ti superclocked graphics cards
> ...


 
  
 Overkill much? 64gb of ram? You could power a small country with this rig.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

elmoe said:


> Overkill much? 64gb of ram? You could power a small country with this rig.




I barely even use up my 8gigs of ram


----------



## Folex

Start using Ramdisk and you'll see the need for 64+ gigs of ram. You can load stuff up to 4x faster then the fastest SSD in Raid-0.


----------



## elmoe

Well I only have 1 humble Samsung EVO SSD and it already loads things so fast I don't really see the need for anything faster to be honest. What kind of operation do you do that needs 6 TB/s bandwidth??


----------



## Folex

1. Tech support running multi VM with different OS' (4 second load times)
 2. Massive Video/Graphic Renders
 3. Putting your cache to Ramdisk
 4. Data Security (Able to do whatever you want and having it untraceable when you log off)
 5. Loading City Maps
 6. Video game production (Saves massive time loading up the game over and over)
  
 Just to name a few.


----------



## Nec3

dizzee said:


> wow those voltages are pretty high, not worried about shortening the life of your cpu?


 

 Not at all, for a few factors.
 a) The 8350 has 8 cores, more cores than most programs use, if one core dies, I'll just disable that core and overclock
 b) I replace my CPU every 2-5 years. My next upgrade would be along the lines of Intel *if* this CPU dies before AMD doesn't get their schiit together and deliver another good AM3+ CPU 
 c) At stock clock which is 4.0ghz, the voltage is 1.31v. I was surprised I didn't need to bump the voltage up too much.
 d) The only pieces of technology I want lasting is my watch, phone, and headphones/mics/dac/amps. 

 P.S. I found out Core Temp is measuring my North Bridge.. I used one of them laser temp measuring guns and pointed it my water block. Max temps are 55 degrees, 12-15 degrees idle with 4.8ghz settings...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Here is mine: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5656689/version/5656691
  

  

  
 My study looks a bit more organized than in the photos above now. And yes, my PC really IS that big.


----------



## stuartfang

My newest desktop!! 

 C2D, 8GB ram, 120GB SSD, 9400M


----------



## drez




----------



## Bemopti123

To all the computer experts right here, I have some questions.  I have a Velocity Micro gaming PC that I spend top $$$ back in 2009 and I believe it is time to upgrade.  It has an Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO as well an I7 2.66 hz chip, 3 GB triple channel DDR3 1600 memory and a more than decent PS.  It has terrible Vista on it. 
  
 So, I have decided that the first thing to upgrade was the OS.  I got an Windows 8 disk on the way and later, I have decided to get more memory.
  
 and this is where I am getting confused.  I have triple channel, I pretty much think it must be replaced. The maximum capacity of the MB is 16 gb.  So, will 16 GB in dual modules, I think they are dual channel memories be compatible with my MB?
  
 Moreover, I believe that I will also need to replace my outdated geForce GTX260 for something more 2014.  I am looking at some cards like the GTX 660 series.  The question I have is whether my MB will be able to handle such graphics card satisfactorily. 
  
 I would like to get some pointers of what to replace.  I really do not want to spend $1000 or something to upgrade it.  The HDD that I have there is a Velociraptor at just around 120 GB capacity as well as a Hitachi 500 GB HDD.  I do not use this computer regularly because I use other 2 Apple laptops.  I am thinking about upgrading this game setup to use it for occasional games and some work. 
  
 Thanks for any advice. 
  
 Paul from NYC.


----------



## Folex

bemopti123 said:


> To all the computer experts right here, I have some questions.  I have a Velocity Micro gaming PC that I spend top $$$ back in 2009 and I believe it is time to upgrade.  It has an Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO as well an I7 2.66 hz chip, 3 GB triple channel DDR3 1600 memory and a more than decent PS.  It has terrible Vista on it.
> 
> So, I have decided that the first thing to upgrade was the OS.  I got an Windows 8 disk on the way and later, I have decided to get more memory.
> 
> ...


 
 What are you trying to do? I got half of that system and I'm able to do everything outside of speedy video editing. It sounds like you're bored and want to buy something that you hope will entertain you.  A 2.66 i7 will be fast enough to run any audio application or play any game for the next 3 years. Unless your running a server, VM or plan to use ram disk then 8 gigs of ram is more then enough. The speed of ram is a marketing scam unless you are using a high end intragrated GPU.  Your graphic card I could see upgrading for maybe $300 and you might see a difference if you need the absolute highest settings on every game. A 240 gig SSD is a must for a "gaming" laptop. Which is enough to run an OS and maybe 3 games. The SSD I'm almost certain is the current bottleneck of the computer. Depending on what you have for audio that might be a good upgrade. I currently have a pair of Rokit 8 speakers and Modded pair of Beyer 990's with an attached microphone. They both drastically improve my gaming experience.


----------



## Bemopti123

Folex, thanks for the answers.  The fact is that I want to upgrade this machine because I want to play some of the more modern games without getting into getting the latest consoles from SONY or Microsoft.  The vista that I originally got with it was absolutely a hog.  Now, even thought the comp has few programs to load up the HDD, it barely loads properly, getting stuck in many common procedures such as browsing and the like.  I decided that the 3 GB of memory is one of the problems as well as the OS.  So, first I will do a fresh upload of from Vista to Windows 8.  Perhaps I should wait and see how the computer works after that.  I think the graphics card I have is a bottleneck. 
  
 No, I will mostly use the computer for some gaming and light work where the Apples have issues in some websites.  Most of my music files and photos are in my 2009 MBP. 
  
 My computer is a desktop. 
  
 Paul from NYC.


----------



## kraken2109

bemopti123 said:


> To all the computer experts right here, I have some questions.  I have a Velocity Micro gaming PC that I spend top $$$ back in 2009 and I believe it is time to upgrade.  It has an Intel® Desktop Board DX58SO as well an I7 2.66 hz chip, 3 GB triple channel DDR3 1600 memory and a more than decent PS.  It has terrible Vista on it.
> 
> So, I have decided that the first thing to upgrade was the OS.  I got an Windows 8 disk on the way and later, I have decided to get more memory.
> 
> ...


 
 Get 3 4GB ram sticks so you'll have 12GB in triple channel.
 GTX660 is a good option and offers double the performance of the GTX260.
 I'd be tempted to buy an aftermarket CPU cooler and overclock your CPU, you'll get more performance for very little money that way.


----------



## w3ird0l0l

my humble computer rig. IFI DAC, IFI USB using a creative t3.


----------



## MooTaters

Quote:


bemopti123 said:


> Folex, thanks for the answers.  The fact is that I want to upgrade this machine because I want to play some of the more modern games without getting into getting the latest consoles from SONY or Microsoft.  The vista that I originally got with it was absolutely a hog.  Now, even thought the comp has few programs to load up the HDD, it barely loads properly, getting stuck in many common procedures such as browsing and the like.  I decided that the 3 GB of memory is one of the problems as well as the OS.  So, first I will do a fresh upload of from Vista to Windows 8.  Perhaps I should wait and see how the computer works after that.  I think the graphics card I have is a bottleneck.
> 
> No, I will mostly use the computer for some gaming and light work where the Apples have issues in some websites.  Most of my music files and photos are in my 2009 MBP.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd agree with getting more ram and upgrading your OS, windows 8 shouldn't be nearly as much of a hog.  Look into a triple channel kit of memory somewhere around 8GB, you probably won't use that much, but it's nice to have extra and not have to worry(12GB, as suggested, won't hurt).  Also stick to around 1600MHz ram, as said iGPU's generally are the area where faster ram improves things a lot as the iGPU shares ram with the CPU.  That's not the only area where faster ram can help, some applications might take advantage of it, but not for the average user/pc gamer.  You also often have higher timings on higher clocked memory.
  
 An SSD may help with the hard drive issue, but it's not that huge of a bottleneck.  If you haven't reinstalled vista since you bought it, that could actually improve things more than you might think, I had windows 7 for maybe 2-3 years(without reinstall), and a reinstall made an easily noticeable difference to boot time for me.  You'll generally only notice big improvements on loading times of programs, or game maps, and of course boot time.  That said most SSD owners will say it's tough to go back after you've lived with one, as they still are far faster than HDD's(don't expect improved FPS though).  Windows 8.1(64 bit)'s requires 20GB, and maybe a bit more with future updates, with that much I imagine unless you're playing a lot of games which require lots of space you could easily fit more than 3 games on a 250GB SSD.
  
 To be honest depending on the game, your CPU may be more of a bottleneck than you think.  That said Direct X 12 should bring out some improvements which take a lot of load off of the CPU.  Nvidia has said they'll support DX 12 on all Fermi, Kepler, and Maxwell(just recently started being released) based GPU's.  Which means most GTX 400, 600 series cards will be supported, along with all(currently released) GTX 700 series cards.  AMD will support DX12 on all GCN architecture, just about if not all of AMD's newest cards, the R7/R9 series cards should be GCN, along with some off the 7k series if I'm not mistaken(Don't know off the top of my head).  Depending on how much you can afford I'd say at tops go for a GTX760 or 770 if you can(it's basically a 680 with faster vram), at lowest a 750Ti, don't let the numbers fool you though, the 660 would generally be better than a 750ti.  The 750ti will be better for a low power PC, or smaller case.
  
  
 Edit: We may have a better idea if we knew what games you were looking forward to.  If it were Titanfall, that game easily played on my old rig during the beta(GTX 460SE, 4gb DDR2 800, and a Core 2 Duo E8400 at 3.6GHz), but I imagine you have more than one title in mind.  Also Generally stay away from the 4GB video cards, it's just a waste of cash, the general rule to VRAM is 1GB per 128-bit of memory interface(though VRAM speed does play somewhat of a role).


----------



## VXAce

WC isn't 100% need for open headphones. Just need to plan and build carefully.


----------



## Nec3

While we're on the topic of general rigs.

 AMD GET YOUR SCHIIT TOGETHER! I'm stuck with an 8350 and intel is just zipping by...
 I'm stuck with a crosshair formula-z, and for the amount of money for that motherboard, there's no way I'm converting to intel.


----------



## dizzee

nec3 said:


> While we're on the topic of general rigs.
> 
> AMD GET YOUR SCHIIT TOGETHER! I'm stuck with an 8350 and intel is just zipping by...
> I'm stuck with a crosshair formula-z, and for the amount of money for that motherboard, there's no way I'm converting to intel.


 
 i thought amd stepped out of the desktop cpu race and were focusing on apu's?


----------



## Nec3

dizzee said:


> i thought amd stepped out of the desktop cpu race and were focusing on apu's?


 


 Yes, and they're doing quite well with their kaveri models. However it's a shame that I made the wrong choice in investing a high end board for AMD CPU's and AMD probably won't make a comeback until late next year, or possibly even 2016. Looks like I'd be upgrading to intel if that were to ever happen though....


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I chose 1155 socket i7 3770k last December, because I didn't want to change my motherboard. Now that I've saved a bit more, and looking for some decent Z77 boards, I find that most have disappeared and have been replaced with the new chip socket ones..


----------



## MooTaters

suntanscanman said:


> I chose 1155 socket i7 3770k last December, because I didn't want to change my motherboard. Now that I've saved a bit more, and looking for some decent Z77 boards, I find that most have disappeared and have been replaced with the new chip socket ones..


 

 Yup, when I picked out my parts for my haswell build a friend(new to building) was asking why I wanted to go with it as the CPU side wasn't improved by much(compared to the iGPU).  That was pretty much the reason, z77 boards are too few and far between(at least for non-used boards).


----------



## flailure

lord_tris said:


>


 
 I got that same case, and I have to say I will never get another case ever, it is very awesome,  I set mine to blow the cpu radiator up through the top with a h100i and have the video card blowing out the back through a h60 with mod
  
 as a side note, when they fail out of warranty I will probably just build my own watercooled system, I have already had one failure (the h100i) and rma under warranty
  
 the other thing though is this case is wide open, so you have to use good quality quiet fans or you hear every sound, also want to put the hard drives in the power supply side, I made my own bracket, as that side doesnt vent directly out into your ears so bad


----------



## Bemopti123

Some week and half worth of developments. 
  
 1-Got Windows 8.0 pro disk.  Installed the 64 bit.  It took a little bit but it was done.  It was much faster than Vista.  Everything else is snappier in my same hardware setup. 
 Downloaded 8.1 from the M store.  It works fine.  Fabulous interface BUT still there is a disconnect from going to the desk and then into the Windows Mobile/Metro theme?
  
 2-Got 16GBs of Corsair Vengeance memory.....Some memory incompatibility issues....Force me to take the computer to a store then, bam, dropped the computer case on the floor.....Front came detached...the convenience of these sort of LianLi cases used by Velocity.  It forced me to get a new case, a Corsair H70 case in white. 
  
 3-Took the computer to the store, had some memory settings redone, had them swap the case and I was on business.  The memory incompatibility had to do with the older 3GB munchin memory sticks being 1333 but the Corsair being 1600. 
  
 4-I cannibalized some more gear from the older LianLi case, the 120 mm fans, 3 of them and installed them on the new case.  But, there are not enough power sockets for the two extra fans.  Have not bothered getting a split power leads. 
  
 5-Bizarre incident.  When I turned on the computer one day, only the keyboard was working but the mouse pointer was nowhere to be seen.  I swapped USB ports, also other mice and nope.  I thought was one of the infamous Windows 8.1 keyboard and mouse glitch.  Nothing was resolved.  Took it back to the store.  They spent 1 day trouble shooting,  I get a call saying that both of the mouses I had were dead and even 2 more mouses they had at the store were also dead once they were connected to the computer.  They put a 5th brand new mouse and it worked.  Thus, in order to troubleshoot this mouse situation, 4 mouses somehow were dead.  It was just a bizarre coincidence.  The mouses also do not work in my MBPs.  Fortunately, I had a old wireless Logitech mouse, and it works like a champ.  The worst of it all was the Razer mouse, which was not even used that often, dead. 
  
 pS;  I decided to keep my GeForce 260 GTX for now, not that I am a heavy gamer.  In a couple of years, I will most likely get a better motherboard, a newer videocard and upgrade my PS to a more powerful model. 
  
 All in all, my setup now, after all the mishaps, is very smooth, very fast. The shut down and turn on is instantaneous.  The system runs like a champ. It is great.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

bemopti123 said:


> Some week and half worth of developments.
> 
> 1-Got Windows 8.0 pro disk.  Installed the 64 bit.  It took a little bit but it was done.  It was much faster than Vista.  Everything else is snappier in my same hardware setup.
> Downloaded 8.1 from the M store.  It works fine.  Fabulous interface BUT still there is a disconnect from going to the desk and then into the Windows Mobile/Metro theme?
> ...


 
 Dear god Vista is terrible. Don't know how you lived with it.


----------



## Koteric

fuzziekiwi said:


> Dear god Vista is terrible. Don't know how you lived with it.


 
 Terrible doesn't describe the badness that is/was Windows Vista.


----------



## mcandmar

koteric said:


> Terrible doesn't describe the badness that is/was Windows Vista.


 
  
 Oh come on it wasn't that bad. WIndows ME, now that was truly terrible in every conceivable way imaginable..


----------



## Whippler

bemopti123 said:


> Some week and half worth of developments.
> 
> 4-I cannibalized some more gear from the older LianLi case, the 120 mm fans, 3 of them and installed them on the new case.  But, there are not enough power sockets for the two extra fans.  Have not bothered getting a split power leads.


 
  
 If the fans use molex connecter you can just stack em on each other to power all of em from same cable. If they are 2-3pin small connectors, there might be open ports on the motherboard for them.


----------



## autoteleology

I really dislike my power supply, with its crappy unsleeved plastic flat ribbon cables that don't like to cooperate. Can anyone give me a recommendation for a new one (1KW+) with some better cables and/or cable modding options, or point me to where I can get some custom SeaSonic cables (XFX = rebranded SeaSonic)?


----------



## MooTaters

bemopti123 said:


> Some week and half worth of developments.
> 
> 1-Got Windows 8.0 pro disk.  Installed the 64 bit.  It took a little bit but it was done.  It was much faster than Vista.  Everything else is snappier in my same hardware setup.
> Downloaded 8.1 from the M store.  It works fine.  Fabulous interface BUT still there is a disconnect from going to the desk and then into the Windows Mobile/Metro theme?


 
 It's now "Modern UI" even though just about everyone still calls it Metro, and hopefully soon they will push out the update that gives us back a somewhat regular start menu.  If I'm not mistaken it was teased at //Build, and basically is like the vista/win 7 start menu except My Computer, Control Pannel and all the other stuff(except the shutdown, restart, etc. button/arrow over menu thing) on the right side will be like mini Modern UI tiles.  Think it's a pretty decent compromise and I might even get 8.1 pro for free when that update comes...even though I still don't like the blan colored boxy window theme(prefer the glass Aero look).


----------



## Folex

With windows 8 if you want the old school feel of 7, vista or xp download this.http://www.classicshell.net.  A wonderful program that gives the start button and menu back.


----------



## skalkman

This is my workstation at school, works well for what it's meant for.


----------



## autoteleology

Was it meant for browsing 4chan?


----------



## skalkman

tus-chan said:


> Was it meant for browsing 4chan?


 
 Well /g/ is technology and since i study computer science i think it's justifiable enough.


----------



## Szadzik

I find Windows 8.1 Start Screen much better than the old school Start Menu. Only the stuff I want there is there and categorised nicely. Takes a week or two to get used to. Then, also remember about Update 1 that gives you power option in Start Screen. Set you 8.1 to boot straight into Desktop mode and you will forget about classic Start Menu in a few days.


----------



## Moolok

szadzik said:


> I find Windows 8.1 Start Screen much better than the old school Start Menu. Only the stuff I want there is there and categorised nicely. Takes a week or two to get used to. Then, also remember about Update 1 that gives you power option in Start Screen. Set you 8.1 to boot straight into Desktop mode and you will forget about classic Start Menu in a few days.



My thoughts exactly. I skipped Windows 7 and updated from Vista straight to Windows 8.1. No regrets.


----------



## Koteric

I will probably never switch from Win 7 to Windows 8.  While I don't hate Windows 8 like some people do.  I can't find a single reason to switch.  Windows 7 is pretty perfect, and all windows 8 does is annoy me sometimes.


----------



## autoteleology

Many games and drivers do not work on Windows 8 as well. It really is just kind of a headache for no substantial benefit.


----------



## calipilot227

skalkman said:


> This is my workstation at school, works well for what it's meant for.


 
  
 Which Thinkpad is that? I picked up a T410s for a hundred bucks a couple weeks ago. Didn't realize until I got it home that it had an SSD


----------



## skalkman

calipilot227 said:


> Which Thinkpad is that? I picked up a T410s for a hundred bucks a couple weeks ago. Didn't realize until I got it home that it had an SSD


 
 That is a T61, running it with a 120GB 840 EVO for the boot drive and then an old 40GB mechanical in the ultrabay for testing and for general scratch. I get about 4 hours of battery with the stock 9cell, pretty okay for a laptop from 2007. Thinking about adding some RAM and maybe getting a new CPU.


----------



## Szadzik

koteric said:


> I will probably never switch from Win 7 to Windows 8.  While I don't hate Windows 8 like some people do.  I can't find a single reason to switch.  Windows 7 is pretty perfect, and all windows 8 does is annoy me sometimes.


 
  
 Thought the same until I used it for a while. Whoever says 8 is not better than 7 has not read about the new features in 8. Just look at SSD and USB 3.0 support and you will know why it is better.
  


tus-chan said:


> Many games and drivers do not work on Windows 8 as well. It really is just kind of a headache for no substantial benefit.


 
  
 I have a laptop (Sony and they have loads of problems with drivers usually) and a PC I put together. Neither have ANY problems with drivers. Are you sure you are not talking about driver problems for some devices from 15 years ago?


----------



## Folex

Most driver issues have nothing to do with the windows operating system. I'm a computer tech and most of the issue are x86 vs x64 based. When people update to newer computers they tend to blame it on the OS and not cpu structure.  There is an exception if a company uses terrible programmers and programs drivers specifically for an OS. This would be like a pants company only making 1 size of pants and saying hey world you need to lose weight to fit into our 1 size.


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

Need some sort of speaker stand for my airmotiv 5s, any recommendations?


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:


bjonbjonbjon said:


> Need some sort of speaker stand for my airmotiv 5s, any recommendations?


 
 Lovely setup, bjonbjonbjon! Any chance for some more pics of it? I really do like it a lot! 
  
 Also, Emotiva Pro's website has the ASM base that might serve you best → http://www.emotivapro.com/products/asm-base


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

destroysall said:


> Quote:
> Lovely setup, bjonbjonbjon! Any chance for some more pics of it? I really do like it a lot!
> 
> Also, Emotiva Pro's website has the ASM base that might serve you best → http://www.emotivapro.com/products/asm-base


 
 I'll take a picture when I get back home later, yeah I should have bought that stand along with my speakers at that point of time. It's the airmotiv 5 instead of the 5s btw, sorry for the typo.


----------



## MooTaters

folex said:


> Most driver issues have nothing to do with the windows operating system. I'm a computer tech and most of the issue are x86 vs x64 based. When people update to newer computers they tend to blame it on the OS and not cpu structure.  There is an exception if a company uses terrible programmers and programs drivers specifically for an OS. This would be like a pants company only making 1 size of pants and saying hey world you need to lose weight to fit into our 1 size.


 

 The only driver issues I remember hearing much about were unsigned drivers.
  
 -------------------------------------------------------
  
 Edit:Apologies for the rant, got a pinch hyped up.
  
 I am curious as to how many of those who like it have had to pay full price or at least "system builder OEM" price(from newegg or the like) for 8.  I haven't used it beyond on my father's PC which came with it, and in VM's.  And even though I could get it for free through my college, I honestly don't plan to install it on my PC.  At least not until they release the update teased at //Build, the one with a true(imo) desktop start menu.  And if I had to pay for it I'd surely wait for 9(or whatever they might call it).  I mean if the updates they've made say anything, it's that there are still plenty of desktop users out there that find many of the new additions pointless...as in for a regular desktop or even laptop user a GUI that was born from a mobile touch interface doesn't really belong.
  
 Not sure what was meant by USB3.0 improvements, but that's hardly a pro beyond for external storage.  I can easily run 5 VM's on an 840 evo through a USB3.0 case on windows 7, something that would be stupid painful on a regular USB2 drive.  Beyond storage, I don't know of many if anything common that uses USB3.0...maybe wireless cards.
  
 Going through IT courses, I've only heard one person say they liked Windows 8, that was a teacher, and I'm pretty sure that was because he was using it on a tablet with a keyboard dock.  Another student said specifically "you have to force yourself to use it" to learn it, using the word force as in no one there wanted to use it. /rant  Sorry for continuing the somewhat off topic subject.
  
 Edit: This all said, I could figure out windows 8 fairly well if I had to(force myself to).  That's not to say it wouldn't be an obnoxious process.  I would however not want to deal with support for it on a daily basis(helpdesk type support) as much of it isn't intuitive, and therefore difficult for the average joe who won't google it.


----------



## HesterDW




----------



## buencamino

Hi.. good day.. may i ask what do u do with multiple monitors.. iv used one for a while and it serves my purpose well.. im not saying having multiple is not as good.. just wondering how i can optimize either working on it or for personal use.. is it that messaging programs will be on another monitor while browsing on the next..? I tried having two lately and it was great.. but its because i hooked up an extension to an actual led tv deom sony which was 40".. that was great because i watch movies a lot and shows so i just play it on the big screen while im working on my primary computer screen.. but i dont get having multiple small screens.. thanks.. hope i didnt offend anyone with multiple screens i just wanted to know how to use it should i get into that configuration. Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmoe

Considering the picture, I'm thinking gaming...


----------



## Koteric

Multiple monitors will serve people differently.  I my desktop computer when I'm home I have 3 monitors.  I play a lot of different kinds of games, but when playing an MMORPG whatever it may be, I'll have the game up on my middle monitor, netflix/videos up on the right one, and chat/internet tabs on the left one.


----------



## buencamino

Oh ok.. great. Thanks.. but won't u need to exit the mmorpg in order to click on the messaging app you're using.. 

Won't it be a buzzkill if you play a game stretched in 3 displays.. you'll have a visible split in the actual game screen.. I'm guessing that configuration would work well for driving simulators.. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## HesterDW

buencamino said:


> Oh ok.. great. Thanks.. but won't u need to exit the mmorpg in order to click on the messaging app you're using..
> 
> Won't it be a buzzkill if you play a game stretched in 3 displays.. you'll have a visible split in the actual game screen.. I'm guessing that configuration would work well for driving simulators..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


 
 That's one of the reasons a lot of people don't use multiple screens. But I've gotten so used to the bars that I don't even notice them, which is hard for some people to understand. The brain is capable of getting used to more than you think though. 
  
 I used to have a single 23", but I watch A LOT of movies and shows on netflix from my bed, and 23" was much too small, especially since I don't like to wear my glasses in bed and I'm really nearsighted.

  
 So I sold the 23" and bought a 39". It was GREAT for watching movies, but up close 1920x1080 looks HORRIBLE stretched across 39". I lived with it for a couple months.

  
  
 When I finally got tired of it that's when I started looking into multimonitor setups. After getting used to a 39" it would have been impossible for me to go back to a single 23" or even 27". Now this setup gives me the same amount of screen size, with a much bigger resolution, so up close games look much better and movies still look great. For desktop of course, it's nice to be able to have multiple windows open, and portrait is great for forums, coding, word documents.
  
 Now I just need a 39" 4K monitor to replace this setup.


----------



## Koteric

buencamino said:


> Oh ok.. great. Thanks.. but won't u need to exit the mmorpg in order to click on the messaging app you're using..
> 
> Won't it be a buzzkill if you play a game stretched in 3 displays.. you'll have a visible split in the actual game screen.. I'm guessing that configuration would work well for driving simulators..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


 
  
 I play all MMOs in borderless windowed mode, so when I alt tab to whatever else I'm doing, it stays on the screen so I can still see what's going on.  If I have to wait for something/some one in the game, I just alt tab and do whatever till I notice they are ready.


----------



## VeerK

Wow, I never knew the PC community here was so strong, these are some ridiculously beautiful setups. I'll just leave this here (not shown are my two Polk R150's while I try to find an amp/T-amp/pre-amp that is compact and won't clutter my rig up) 
  

  
 PS. This is an old picture I had lying around, I velcroed all the cables out of sight and made the keyboard light up properly


----------



## SunTanScanMan

veerk said:


> Wow, I never knew the PC community here was so strong, these are some ridiculously beautiful setups. I'll just leave this here (not shown are my two Polk R150's while I try to find an amp/T-amp/pre-amp that is compact and won't clutter my rig up)
> 
> 
> 
> PS. This is an old picture I had lying around, I velcroed all the cables out of sight and made the keyboard light up properly


 
 Gotta love that thermaltake case. It's even got a headphone holder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - that's a thumbs up in my books.
 Looking at what you've got inside the case, I guess you're not looking to upgrade much in the near future


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Microsoft WMO ftw!
 My PC isn't really worth a bigger portion of this photo


----------



## Paul Graham

Monitors need better positioning but just moved in so yeh....
 Technics, Arcam and TEAC seperates underneath inside unit.
 New DAC/Amp on its way soon as the DACMagic is now in the living room on main hifi duties.


----------



## MooTaters

buencamino said:


> Oh ok.. great. Thanks.. but won't u need to exit the mmorpg in order to click on the messaging app you're using..
> 
> Won't it be a buzzkill if you play a game stretched in 3 displays.. you'll have a visible split in the actual game screen.. I'm guessing that configuration would work well for driving simulators..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


 

 Driving sims is a common use.  As for buzzkill while gaming, for racing I think it's just nice for that peripheral vision, and there are some monitors out these days with very thin bezels.  As for first person shooters, most of the action is likely in the middle so it shouldn't be too much of a problem, but I don't think it's as common for gaming as to push that resolution(1920x3 by 1080) takes a lot of power.  Another would be video editing, with all the things you might like to have open involving a video it can help to split them onto different screens.  I believe some Photographers might use it too while editing images.  A lot of just general work that revolves around PC's seems to be a reason for a multiple monitor setup.  It could help for school work instead of having to do the split windows which may not always provide enough real estate in the windows to work properly.  I don't know the use for it, but programmers might use it, System admins might too.  It's just good for general productivity, it's always nice to have more screen real estate.  Personally I've done what you had hooking up a tv for movies, and I might do it again soon. 
  
 Edit: These are just thoughts, beyond having a TV hooked up(had to face the other way to see it), I've never done a multi monitor setup.  Though the video editing bit was something from a youtuber who did a how to for building a video editing rig, and spoke about how he uses his monitors for editing.


----------



## VulturineFlame5

skalkman said:


> So, here is my setup.
> 
> 
> Borrowed one of those tiny Cherry 60% keyboards of a friend. (Low profile Cherry ML switches, more or less PCB mounted MX Browns cut in half.)
> ...


 
  
 Hey just wondering what model you have for the Bowers & Wilkins speakers.
 I'm gonna be investing in a pair very soon.
 What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## skalkman

vulturineflame5 said:


> Hey just wondering what model you have for the Bowers & Wilkins speakers.
> I'm gonna be investing in a pair very soon.
> What are your thoughts on them?


 
 Those are the DM685. 
 Crisp highs, and they can give you a real rumble if bi-wired or with some good jumpers. They preform really well in a nearfield setup like mine but when you put them on some solid stands and get some power behind them, Man do they preform. Had them pitted against a pair of $3000 Amphions and they were very close though the setup we tried them with was more suited for the Amphions. I haven't tried the newer version the DM685 S2 though they should preform just as good an maybe a little better. Though you can't go wrong with the first revision and you may even get them for a steal since the newer version is out.


----------



## autoteleology

skalkman said:


> So, here is my setup.


 
  
 I have the same PSU as you, but higher wattage... I'm looking to get aftermarket cables because the stock cables are atrocious.


----------



## autoteleology

I'm looking to get a new desk for my computer - whatcha think of this?


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I recently changed my PC case from the 650D to the Define R4. In the UK the fractal is around £40 cheaper than the corsair. 
 Yet I find the r4 to be of a much better build, and generally quieter (with aftermarket Noctua fans) and running cooler. 
  
 The main issue with the 650D is that it only has one 200mm intake. The stock 200mm fan I found to be slightly lacking, and aftermarket 200mm are few and far between, and quality of which I was not entirely happy with. 
  
 The r4 has a slightly smaller form than the corsair, but it fits more fans, and the position of the top fan vents means that the top radiator is placed slightly forward to the motherboard - meaning push-pull on the H100i is possible - Unlike in the 650D.
  
 All in all, very happy with the r4!


----------



## skalkman

tus-chan said:


> I have the same PSU as you, but higher wattage... I'm looking to get aftermarket cables because the stock cables are atrocious.


 
 Swapped that POS out for a Corsair RM650 some months ago. The XFX was loud as ****.


----------



## skalkman

suntanscanman said:


> I recently changed my PC case from the 650D to the Define R4. In the UK the fractal is around £40 cheaper than the corsair.
> Yet I find the r4 to be of a much better build, and generally quieter (with aftermarket Noctua fans) and running cooler.
> 
> The main issue with the 650D is that it only has one 200mm intake. The stock 200mm fan I found to be slightly lacking, and aftermarket 200mm are few and far between, and quality of which I was not entirely happy with.
> ...


 
 I'm running the stock Silence Series R2 fans (with another one added to the front) and the thing is basically silent. Running the fans as low as they can go of a BitFenix Recon. The loudest thing in my system when idling is my PSU (which should have some 0dB magic-mode, though i call BS on that).


----------



## SunTanScanMan

@skalkman
  Yeah the stock fans you get with the R4 are excellent. Wish it would come with more, but can't complain given the price - I already had noctuas around so replaced them. The exhaust will fit a 15mm NF-A15 pwm perfectly.
  
 I had a 120mm corsair AF120 fan (silent edition) which I'd been using as exhaust in the 650D - I now use that as the bottom intake. Unfortunately that fan is loud as hell - probably the loudest thing in my set up. One thing I've learned is how much silence is golden!!
  
 Btw I like that fan controller beneath your optical drive - does it control all the fans in your sys?
  
 Also props on the noctua cpu cooler - I think that beats a H100i and keep up with the most other radiators.


----------



## skalkman

suntanscanman said:


> Btw I like that fan controller beneath your optical drive - does it control all the fans in your sys?


 
  
 Yes, i have all of my fans (5) on separate channels. All are running as low as they can go, The Fractal's are running at 500RPM and the Noctua's at 600RPM.


----------



## VulturineFlame5

skalkman said:


> Those are the DM685.
> Crisp highs, and they can give you a real rumble if bi-wired or with some good jumpers. They preform really well in a nearfield setup like mine but when you put them on some solid stands and get some power behind them, Man do they preform. Had them pitted against a pair of $3000 Amphions and they were very close though the setup we tried them with was more suited for the Amphions. I haven't tried the newer version the DM685 S2 though they should preform just as good an maybe a little better. Though you can't go wrong with the first revision and you may even get them for a steal since the newer version is out.


 
 Awesome, thanks for the reply.
 How similar do you think this pair is?
 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bowers-and-wilkins-6-1-2-2-way-bookshelf-speakers-pair-black-ash-vinyl/1277364.p?id=1218246226126&skuId=1277364&st=685b&cp=1&lp=1
  
 They're 685B's.


----------



## skalkman

vulturineflame5 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the reply.
> How similar do you think this pair is?
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bowers-and-wilkins-6-1-2-2-way-bookshelf-speakers-pair-black-ash-vinyl/1277364.p?id=1218246226126&skuId=1277364&st=685b&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> They're 685B's.




Identical. The "B" is just indicating what colour the speakers are.


----------



## Greyson




----------



## Folex

Are these clean desk/rooms the norm? Mine always looks like a hurricane hit it.


----------



## CloudMoose

Got a new desk over the weekend so I everything is neat enough not to be ashamed of for the moment. (Room not big enough to get the whole desk in the photo). You can kind of see the desktop underneath with all the spaghetti.
  

  
 An couple old rig photos


----------



## Astropin




----------



## Fuzziekiwi




----------



## Nec3

fuzziekiwi said:


>


 

 Likin' how that Q701 stands out, very nice ;D


----------



## turo91




----------



## twizzleraddict

folex said:


> Are these clean desk/rooms the norm? Mine always looks like a hurricane hit it.


 
  
 They may be the norm for OCD/anal folks. I'm OCDish but have very little time to deal with the "hurricane-like" mess due to having a 3.5 yr old to deal with. I also get lazy and rather do stuff on my workstation vs. cleaning it up, which seems to be an annual ritual instead of weekly like some folks here.


----------



## Paul Graham

Living room "Media" Rig...
  
 Mac Mini running through my 60" Aquos.
 I use Splashtop as Touchpad/Keyboard controller. Either from my iPhone or iPad.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Bedroom Rig - 
  

  

  

  

  
  
 And my Go To MacBook...
 And yes its Which Headphone do I use this evening time again lol!...
  

  
 The Other Mac Mini is in my boys room...


----------



## autoteleology

greyson said:


>


 
  
 This is pretty awesome. Love pretty much everything here.


----------



## jackskelly

So many great pics. This thread really makes we want to get a desktop set-up again. I enjoy my MacBook Pro but it's the only computer I've had for the past 2 1/2 years or so and now I'm looking for something different.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

So, does anyone know any good keyboards and mouses under $50?


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

fuzziekiwi said:


> So, does anyone know any good keyboards and mouses under $50?


 
 WMO for life.
 http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-D66-00029-Wheel-Mouse-Optical/dp/B00006B7HB


----------



## Astropin

fuzziekiwi said:


> So, does anyone know any good keyboards and mouses under $50?


 
  
 The Logitech K740 illuminated! (keyboard)


----------



## VeerK

How are you guys orienting your desktop speakers? I'm not sure to keep my bookshelfs straight forward or curved inward at an angle.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

veerk said:


> How are you guys orienting your desktop speakers? I'm not sure to keep my bookshelfs straight forward or curved inward at an angle.


 
 Angled, of course


----------



## VeerK

tom yum goong said:


> Angled, of course


 
 Just as I thought, I noticed some set ups with the speakers straight forward, confused me if distance and orientation should be different in desks versus HT. Thanks


----------



## calipilot227

It depends on the speaker. Some can sound a bit too bright when they're toed in (my JBLs come to mind). It's best to experiment with placement and toe-in to find what works best for your setup.


----------



## MooTaters

skalkman said:


> I'm running the stock Silence Series R2 fans (with another one added to the front) and the thing is basically silent. Running the fans as low as they can go of a BitFenix Recon. The loudest thing in my system when idling is my PSU (which should have some 0dB magic-mode, though i call BS on that).


 
 Really?  I mean I don't have the RM series, but I do have an AX760 which I've never heard over anything else.  The RM series should be better silence optimized though, seeing as the fan should be hybrid where it only spins up under a certain amount of load, and internals are picked to reduce coil whine and other noise.  Don't know the orientation you have it in, mine's fan facing down.  It's in a 600t with the front fan replaced with a 200mm Spectre pro(pretty quiet, but spits air out to the side in a horrible way, very disappointing).  Can't really tell what's the loudest(on low), probably either the front or top 200mm fan, which is mostly from the grills by them causing noise from airflow over them.  Under load probably the loudest thing in my case would be the EVGA ACX cooler on my GTX770.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

mootaters said:


> It's in a 600t with the front fan replaced with a 200mm Spectre pro(pretty quiet, but spits air out to the side in a horrible way, very disappointing).


 
 As long as it sucked in a lot of air into the case, which it does much better than the stock corsair 200mm, and probably other 200mm fans out there, I didn't see it much of an issue with the Bitfenix when I had them.
  
 Its main issue for me was the build quality. I must have refunded and exchanged the fans at least 5 times over the course of a year. It would start whirring and the noise would be just unbearable for me. The last replacement did not work at all out of the box. 
  
 If they insist on selling cases with 200mm fan intakes, I think corsair should at least provide higher performing 200mm fans than the ones they currently have.


----------



## MooTaters

suntanscanman said:


> As long as it sucked in a lot of air into the case, which it does much better than the stock corsair 200mm, and probably other 200mm fans out there, I didn't see it much of an issue with the Bitfenix when I had them.
> 
> Its main issue for me was the build quality. I must have refunded and exchanged the fans at least 5 times over the course of a year. It would start whirring and the noise would be just unbearable for me. The last replacement did not work at all out of the box.
> 
> If they insist on selling cases with 200mm fan intakes, I think corsair should at least provide higher performing 200mm fans than the ones they currently have.


 

 Well I might be a bit more nit picky than most, a fan with more directional airflow should get more fresh air to parts faster.  If I recall correctly NF-F12 boxes should have a little visual of what I'm talking about.  A fan can push a lot of air but if the air doesn't move to the parts and almost stagnates then it's not doing as much.  Another good example can be fan smoke tests.
  
 Anyways I do completely agree, if they want to use very large diameter fans they should be of decent quality.  Though the only problem I had with the stock fan was how loud they are, and a sticker covering the rubber plug for the bearing was loose and would flutter making noise so I just removed it.  I guess I also didn't like that they were only 20mm thick, again nit picking, but that was part of the reason I got the spectre pro...which fits fine in the front so not much reason for a thicker fan to not be included.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

^
 nah I get the fact about the thickness of the fans. They are pretty thin. If the fan blades themselves were also solid rather than so flexible it would probably have helped with the noise and airflow too. 
  
 However, the 650D were designed with the thin fans in mind. You could fit the thicker spectre pros but the HDD trays would touch the fan, and you'd actually had to wedge them in. I didn't think much of it at the time, but obviously as the fan spins, vibrations are passed to the HDD which is spinning at 7200rpm. You can imagine the disk is not going to last long in those circumstances. One day it started clicking and knocking... I should have realised the consequences from the beginning, but too late, and had to replace what was a perfectly functioning HDD.


----------



## skalkman

mootaters said:


> Really?  I mean I don't have the RM series, but I do have an AX760 which I've never heard over anything else.  The RM series should be better silence optimized though, seeing as the fan should be hybrid where it only spins up under a certain amount of load, and internals are picked to reduce coil whine and other noise.  Don't know the orientation you have it in, mine's fan facing down.  It's in a 600t with the front fan replaced with a 200mm Spectre pro(pretty quiet, but spits air out to the side in a horrible way, very disappointing).  Can't really tell what's the loudest(on low), probably either the front or top 200mm fan, which is mostly from the grills by them causing noise from airflow over them.  Under load probably the loudest thing in my case would be the EVGA ACX cooler on my GTX770.


 
  
 Yes, the rest of the components are that quiet. The loudest thing in general is my R9 270X CUII, though i can control the fans and they are running at about 30% when idling. The thing is that I'm running a Core2Quad Q8200 and the sleep-states on that thing are rather horrible, i guess it is whats keeping my PSU from spinning down fully.
  

  
 Found this video of someone putting the Q8200 against a 3770K, just for ****s and giggles.


----------



## drez

VGA cooling in general is noisy, even suppposedly quiet coolers from asus etc. i did have a msi card which ran very quiet, but they have since changed to noiser fans in the new models. the only solution is something like mk23 from Prolimatech which can run inaudibly on my 680 (using pwm noctua nfs12a) and doesn't spin up, ever. As far as case fans, unless you need a child or pet friendly solution open case works best. If the vga and cpu cooling is inaudible, there is no noise and you save money and noise on case fans.

I never had much luck with larger fans, 12cm is a sweet spot for silent fans, save for some 200mm fans I haven't used.


----------



## kraken2109

drez said:


> VGA cooling in general is noisy, even suppposedly quiet coolers from asus etc. i did have a msi card which ran very quiet, but they have since changed to noiser fans in the new models. the only solution is something like mk23 from Prolimatech which can run inaudibly on my 680 (using pwm noctua nfs12a) and doesn't spin up, ever. As far as case fans, unless you need a child or pet friendly solution open case works best. If the vga and cpu cooling is inaudible, there is no noise and you save money and noise on case fans.
> 
> I never had much luck with larger fans, 12cm is a sweet spot for silent fans, save for some 200mm fans I haven't used.


 
 My GTX670 with an ASUS DirectCUII cooler is incredibly quiet. It idles at 30 degrees at 10% fan speed. Even at load it's amazingly cool and quiet compared with my CPU cooler (Hyper212+) which is already quieter than stock.


----------



## drez

kraken2109 said:


> My GTX670 with an ASUS DirectCUII cooler is incredibly quiet. It idles at 30 degrees at 10% fan speed. Even at load it's amazingly cool and quiet compared with my CPU cooler (Hyper212+) which is already quieter than stock.




Might be the 670 direct cuii is quieter than the 680 version or that your fan speeds have a better profile. I was pretty dissapointed with the 680 dcuii, iirc a good 3db louder than the 675 dcuii, but all the factory coolers have been noisier than my cpu cooling solution of megahalems or hr02 with a single 12cm noctua nfs12a pwm. If you can achieve adequate temps, those fans are magic. If you can peace out 4 case fans and run open case it almost covers a mk23 XD.


----------



## kraken2109

drez said:


> Might be the 670 direct cuii is quieter than the 680 version or that your fan speeds have a better profile. I was pretty dissapointed with the 680 dcuii, iirc a good 3db louder than the 675 dcuii, but all the factory coolers have been noisier than my cpu cooling solution of megahalems or hr02 with a single 12cm noctua nfs12a pwm. If you can achieve adequate temps, those fans are magic. If you can peace out 4 case fans and run open case it almost covers a mk23 XD.


 
 Perhaps it's covered up by my Antec900 which is hardly a quiet case.


----------



## MooTaters

skalkman said:


> Yes, the rest of the components are that quiet. The loudest thing in general is my R9 270X CUII, though i can control the fans and they are running at about 30% when idling. The thing is that I'm running a Core2Quad Q8200 and the sleep-states on that thing are rather horrible, i guess it is whats keeping my PSU from spinning down fully.
> 
> 
> Found this video of someone putting the Q8200 against a 3770K, just for ****s and giggles.


 
 Huh, I guess that still seems odd as I never even heard my AX760 when I had my old hardware with it, an C2D E8400 @3.6GHz, and a GTX 460.  That sucks though.  I've even purposefully switched my PSU from hybrid to normal and hear nothing...granted I don't know if powering down is required for that to take effect(I'd imagine it's not since beyond supplying power it's not hooked up to the PC in any other way).
  


drez said:


> VGA cooling in general is noisy, even suppposedly quiet coolers from asus etc. i did have a msi card which ran very quiet, but they have since changed to noiser fans in the new models. the only solution is something like mk23 from Prolimatech which can run inaudibly on my 680 (using pwm noctua nfs12a) and doesn't spin up, ever. As far as case fans, unless you need a child or pet friendly solution open case works best. If the vga and cpu cooling is inaudible, there is no noise and you save money and noise on case fans.
> 
> I never had much luck with larger fans, 12cm is a sweet spot for silent fans, save for some 200mm fans I haven't used.


 

 It's true graphics cards are generally noisy, but man this ACX cooled superclocked GTX 770 is loads more quite than my old stock cooled GTX 460...even though it gets a lot warmer.  It did suck that my first one had some fan rattling, but EVGA customer service is pretty damn good.
  
 I'm in love with my NF-D14 though, quiet and cool...though it helps that newer intel CPU's have much better stepping letting them idle a lot cooler.  It never runs at full speed though to my knowledge, I'd be surprised if the fans go past 1200rpm.  I did replace the NF-P12 with my NF-F12 and used the P12 to replace a case fan.
  
 Don't think I'd have the desk space for a testbench though(for open air).  Maybe that In Win D-Frame would work, but can't buy those new anymore if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## autoteleology

This is a single Delta Electronics 80mm fan. I have TWO 120mm Deltas in my case.


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

tus-chan said:


> This is a single Delta Electronics 80mm fan. I have TWO 120mm Deltas in my case.




 are you cutting a tree down


----------



## 65535

Just doing some weed whacking.
  
 Talk about a design that was never intended for the consumer market. Even servers don't need that kind of air flow anymore thanks to better thermal handling.


----------



## autoteleology

I have them both placed in front of my HD 7970GE in Crossfire.


----------



## satish89

Hi all, relatively new to head-fi, I was getting the impression that everyone here did nothing but zone out on high end headphones all day! Imagine my surprise when I stumbled on this thread, with some fellow gamers  pics of my setup below, my desk needs tidying I know... 

Specs of the gaming PC (the cube):
Asrock Z68 extreme7 gen3
i7 2600k OC'd to 4.2ghz
Cooler Master V6GT CPU cooler
16gb RAM
Gainward GTX770 4gb Phantom
Asus Xonar D2X
2 X 120gb Intel 520 series SSD in RAID 0
2 X 3tb hdd
Dell 27" IPS screen

Speaker wise, Audioengine A5+ for front left/right, A2 for rears, yamaha sub and an old Apple hifi for center channel, all roughly balanced with the D2X mixer.

Before you ask, the taller one is a server, my old gaming rig converted to a Ubuntu server with plex media server to stream all my stuff around the house.

And no, there isn't a desktop amp in sight, I haven't quite made that jump yet. When I'm gaming at night I'll usually be using my Sony MDR-1RBT, or the Asus vulcan headset, both lying on the side of my desk there


----------



## satish89

tus-chan said:


> This is a single Delta Electronics 80mm fan. I have TWO 120mm Deltas in my case.




  
 I used to run SLI 560 GTX ti's, and for a while I was obsessed with hunting down fans that pushed the most air into my case, as my graphics cards were burning up in every case I tried, before the corsair carbide 540 air I had an aerocool X-Predator with a massive 23cm fan on the side, which did the job reasonably well. In my travels I did read about this fan though, and considered it for a while... But I'd really rather be able to hear myself think!


----------



## Jubei

satish89 said:


> Hi all, relatively new to head-fi, I was getting the impression that everyone here did nothing but zone out on high end headphones all day! Imagine my surprise when I stumbled on this thread, with some fellow gamers  pics of my setup below, my desk needs tidying I know...
> 
> Specs of the gaming PC (the cube):
> Asrock Z68 extreme7 gen3
> ...


 
  
 What are speakers standing on?


----------



## satish89

Just some old plastic drawers, probably not the best especially considering what I read about the A5s being very picky about the surface they're on.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

satish89 said:


> Hi all, relatively new to head-fi, I was getting the impression that everyone here did nothing but zone out on high end headphones all day! Imagine my surprise when I stumbled on this thread, with some fellow gamers  pics of my setup below, my desk needs tidying I know...
> 
> Specs of the gaming PC (the cube):
> Asrock Z68 extreme7 gen3
> ...


 
 That's quite the geek corner you've got there. Very nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Which Asus notebook is that?


----------



## satish89

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's an Asus UX32VD. Neat little laptop, got it when there was the promo going where you buy a windows 7 laptop and get windows 8 upgrade for $15. It's mostly used for skype and facebook and whatnot when at home, and for photo editing and (very) light gaming when travelling.


----------



## Baird GoW

My station is finally complete! It's come a long way... When I move to my new place, I will be ordering Magnepan MMG speakers! Tell me what you think!

 My system is:

 PS Audio Power Plant P5 Power Regenerator (connected to the wall via Audio GD powercable) powers my computer (Monoprice Power Cable), Reference 10.32 (Pangea AC-9 powercable), Emotiva XPA-2 (Monoprice Power Cable), and my Subwoofer (Monoprice Power Cable).

 Foobar FLAC ASIO > Belkin F5U219 rev.9 pci USB controller > Lacie USB cable > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > HE-6 OR Yacco Solid Core Silver RCA cables > Emotiva XPA-2 > Energy RC-10 Speakers and BIC Subwoofer


----------



## autoteleology




----------



## J.Pocalypse

Just get a portable toilet, and you'll never need to leave your room.


----------



## Syan25

Ha


----------



## Failuyr

tus-chan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Do you use an AMD processor?


----------



## Androb

Just bought a new case, finished installing everything earlier on today and works like a charm now!


----------



## Folex

androb said:


> Just bought a new case, finished installing everything earlier on today and works like a charm now!


 
  
 I like that. I just wish the dvd drive had a flush front cover on it.


----------



## Androb

folex said:


> I like that. I just wish the dvd drive had a flush front cover on it.


 
 Thanks! And yea true, looks kinda off


----------



## VeerK

Small update, added Polk bookshelfs, desk cable management, custom router solution, added my 60GB phatty launch PS3 for nostalgia's sake, new heavy duty surge protector, and my old laptop as a reminder of where I started from. *Pardon the crap camera*
  
 NOT SEEN: SMSL SA-S3 on its way from China, Schiit Passive Preamp for switching purposes, and the Sennheiser HH10 to hold my 595's -- if anyone has one sell me!!!!


----------



## blades

Mine isn't very pretty.  I work at it all day long.


----------



## Folex

Why is everyone's setup so neat? Mine is a complete mess.


----------



## sonitus mirus

folex said:


> Why is everyone's setup so neat? Mine is a complete mess.


 
  
 I'm with you on this one.  If mine looked half as neat, I'd post pictures of it as well.
  
 Some of these photos have me wondering if the room is not really as neat and tidy as we see in the photos.  
  
 Reminds me of that Lowe's commercial with the dad and kids video calling mom on a business trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOBvRldJXEA


----------



## Folex

sonitus mirus said:


> I'm with you on this one.  If mine looked half as neat, I'd post pictures of it as well.
> 
> Some of these photos have me wondering if the room is not really as neat and tidy as we see in the photos.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Can't be worst then this.


----------



## sonitus mirus

Ok, just so you won't feel embarrassed, here is mine.


----------



## Folex

Damn why so many monitors ?


----------



## sonitus mirus

I only have 2 monitors, a 27" and a 23" to the right.  The little 19" LED TV on the left is hooked up to a Comcast DVR in the adjacent room, and I can use the remote by bouncing the IR signal off the door behind me.  I just use it to watch news or sports while I'm working of playing on the PC.  There is also a 32" TV that can barely be seen in the left upper edge of the photo.  That TV is currently being used with an old Xbox 360.  Also in the  photo is my Samsung Chromebook that I use to stream Google Music.


----------



## spbach




----------



## Folex

Just curious why do you own the 598's and the 600/650's ?


----------



## spbach

I started with the 598's as my first pair of audiophile grade headphones, and now I've upgraded. They don't get much use any longer.


----------



## Folex

spbach said:


> I started with the 598's as my first pair of audiophile grade headphones, and now I've upgraded. They don't get much use any longer.


 
 I've never tried the 598.. but I've owned the 555's 3 times and looking back every time they were truely trash. There is a bunch of post saying the 555's were exactly like the 595's so I could only assume the 598's were much the same. The 650's are a really nice pair of headphones that I need to get. My only issue is I've been spoiled by a nice pair of speakers that allows me to make any sound sig I want. From this I haven't used my headphones much.


----------



## spbach

They don't have much flow to the music (598), but are still great headphones imho. The 650's just fill in the gaps for me and generally have a better resolution. I'm thinking about getting a Bifrost/Lyr 2 stack with a pair of HE 560s for true reference listening.


----------



## Folex

spbach said:


> They don't have much flow to the music (598), but are still great headphones imho. The 650's just fill in the gaps for me and generally have a better resolution. I'm thinking about getting a Bifrost/Lyr 2 stack with a pair of HE 560s for true reference listening.


 
  
 I like the looks of hi-fi stuff but the weight is too much.  That is something I never understood. People wanting headphones or audio equipment that didn't color. Most people' aren't music engineers so it doesn't really matter how the music sounds so long as its enjoyable.


----------



## Lucky87

Here is another one of my old builds LANCOOL K7 (Lian Li) I built this for myself but ended up giving it to my friend for his 40th B-day.
 Custom Powder Coated Blue Metallic and Silver Metallic.

  
  


 STOCK PICTURE


----------



## Amish

My current rig. This is my second water build. I actually built this a couple of years ago. I haven't felt the need to build a new one yet. Water is cooling a Intel 2500k @ 4.7GHz


----------



## HeyWaj10

blades said:


> Mine isn't very pretty.  I work at it all day long.


 
  
 Are those EMP Tek E5Bi's? How do you like them?


----------



## Oklahoma

Just finished some work on my desk integrating the speaker wiring into the desk. I also used a spare leg from another project to add a headphone hanger. 



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nec3

oklahoma said:


> Just finished some work on my desk integrating the speaker wiring into the desk. I also used a spare leg from another project to add a headphone hanger.
> 
> -snip snip-
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk




I would like a view of those posters above your monitor ;D

Nice desk though, I like how the scanner blends in with the rest.
Or is that a fax machine, who uses a fax machine @-@


----------



## Oklahoma

Here are the posters and it is actually one of the automated paper cutters on the desk, I usually have a second monitor there but it is down at the moment. 












Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baird GoW

Moved some things around, new speakerwire, added a videogame "center", and I went a bit crazy with acoustic panels.


----------



## blades

Yes, they are the EMP bookshelf speakers.  I use 5 EMP speakers in my home theater.  I'm a big fan.  I like them a lot.


----------



## Sotiris

******* Mess.....To bored to clean it up!!!!! But when you dont have a woman , you dont care....


----------



## VXAce

folex said:


> Why is everyone's setup so neat? Mine is a complete mess.


 
 I pretend mine is neat...


----------



## Folex

sotiris said:


> ******* Mess.....To bored to clean it up!!!!! But when you dont have a woman , you dont care....


 
  
 That is more on par with how mine is. Everything you need is within arms reach and its practical. Things aren't tucked away to look "nice"


----------



## dizzyorange




----------



## VeerK

vxace said:


> I pretend mine is neat...


 
 Mine is neat because that is the way I work best. Simple and clean works wonders for my productivity and OCD haha. Also, my girlfriend on one of her cleaning sprees scares me, best to have it clean and her gaze gloss over it.


----------



## Sotiris

When you keep it clean you get anxious to keep it that way...!!!!


----------



## 65535

I just got my first desktop in 6 years. I went a little crazy. It's hard to gauge monitor size when you're used to a 15" screen.
  
 Don't mind the Bose, nothing bigger would even fit. They ain't half bad either.


----------



## Zashoomin

Not to sound mean or anything but doesn't the new Mac look like a trashcan?  Nice setup by the way


----------



## 65535

Indeed, it is the Mac Pro Trashcan Edition. Best looking trashcan I've ever seen though.
  
 Honestly I thin kit's a beautiful design, compact (you really have to see it in person to get a proper perspective), and solid. 
  
 The computer is aluminum with an aluminum outer case, the monitors have glass fronts with aluminum backs. It all feels well made and looks good. That is important for me, not for everyone but between that and OS X it works for me.


----------



## Deterministic NL

Here's one of my computer rigs.  This is what I carry with me when I travel.  
  
 Raspberry Pi
 Squeezeplug distribution
 HiFiMEDIY USB Sabre DAC
 Sony MDR-V6
  
 Plug it in next to the bed......sounds great.   Hey I have computer audio at home, why not on the road?


----------



## VXAce

deterministic nl said:


> Here's one of my computer rigs.  This is what I carry with me when I travel.
> 
> Raspberry Pi
> Squeezeplug distribution
> ...


 
 Love this, do you remote to it to control it? I imagine if you have a battery, you could run this while you move too.
  
  


folex said:


> That is more on par with how mine is. Everything you need is within arms reach and its practical. Things aren't tucked away to look "nice"


 
 Pretty much how my setup is too, there is a part of it that you can call neat, then the rest is (sadly) a jumble of wires paper, zipties, and whatever I use to most. It gets worse when the second desktop gets put to use, in parallel with the main rig... two sets of keyboards and mice on one desk... Pictures... soon?


----------



## Deterministic NL

vxace said:


> Love this, do you remote to it to control it? I imagine if you have a battery, you could run this while you move too.


 
 Correct.  I use either a web browser on another computer to control it or an Android or iPhone app.  You could run it from a battery pack or a car charger.  I never have done that.
  
 And I have a proper headphone amp as well, a Fiio E12DIY.  When I really want to rock I'll slip that in the chain.


----------



## wahsmoh




----------



## wahsmoh

65535 said:


> I just got my first desktop in 6 years. I went a little crazy. It's hard to gauge monitor size when you're used to a 15" screen.
> 
> Don't mind the Bose, nothing bigger would even fit. They ain't half bad either.


 
 Those new Mac Pros look almost like high grade aluminum trash cans


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Can we dispense with the Mac Pro to trash can cliche already?


----------



## wahsmoh

j.pocalypse said:


> Can we dispense with the Mac Pro to trash can cliche already?


 
 I definitely did not look at the above posts.. I remember looking at the Sweetwater catalog and thought the same thing


----------



## blades

j.pocalypse said:


> Can we dispense with the Mac Pro to trash can cliche already?


 
  
 Perhaps a really large beer mug?


----------



## Folex

65535 said:


>


 
 Wait that is the mac? I thought it was a bottle cooler. I was gonna ask where you got it and if it worked.


----------



## 65535

It would make a better bottle warmer, but it makes a good computer as it is.


----------



## Folex

I'd easily pay $150 for this if they would make it.  A bottle freezer


----------



## Headzone

ahh a crappy quality pic


----------



## reiserFS

Currently at my gf's place.


----------



## Paul Graham

So far I've been testing the HA50p on my MacBook.
 I found Teacs app to be a touch temperamental so I'm using Audirvana Plus.
  
 The Rig -
  
 MacBook Pro
 Teac HA50p
 Beyerdynamic Tesla T70p
  


  
  
  

 Yep that's All Along The Watchtower by David Matthews Band.
 Sounds extremely detailed, A touch more bass than I'm used to but it's not overbearing. 
 Mids are slightly forward but nice and smooth.
 Highs are crisp and snappy. 
 So far I'm very pleased I made the jump


----------



## blades

Mine is as simple as it gets.


----------



## mikroski

AIO PC i7 -> North Star 2xDSD DAC -> Woo WA7 -> ATH-W5000
  
 This PC used as music player only


----------



## PintoDave

All these Macs! I'm still sportin' a dual 2.0 G5 as my audio/visual workhorse and a PowerBook G4 Aluminum for work!


----------



## oslovian

My Office setup.
  
 Galaxy tab s 8¨¨ USB/otg connected to an audiolab m-dac/amp and Denon d7k


----------



## Nec3

I didn't really see this coming.

 A while ago, my rig was purchased at a very bad time.

 1) Most games (mainly indie games) stopped going SLI, and I found out a second card is useless for basically 50% of the things I do.
 2) AMD dropped the CPU market, I'm stuck with an AM3+ board (a very expensive one at least, so I'm not converting to intel anytime soon.)

 I upgraded to a 780ti, and have 2 660ti's lying around now... I overclocked my 8350 but it's nowhere near the performance of a 3rd gen i7


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

nvm


----------



## Folex

nec3 said:


> I didn't really see this coming.
> 
> A while ago, my rig was purchased at a very bad time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is why I've always gone with the best single graphic card I can buy. Too few games support it, let alone utilize it the way its suppose to.   
  
 I own a Phenom II X4 940 3.0 ghz that was released January 8, 2009 and I can still play almost any game on highest settings. So you should be set with the AMD cpu for 4-5 years assuming you aren't doing much more then gaming.  Heck my 8 year old work laptop can still games @ medium settings. ​


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

Graphics card matters more for games than anything else.


----------



## Nec3

folex said:


> This is why I've always gone with the best single graphic card I can buy. Too few games support it, let alone utilize it the way its suppose to.
> 
> I own a Phenom II X4 940 3.0 ghz that was released January 8, 2009 and I can still play almost any game on highest settings. So you should be set with the AMD cpu for 4-5 years assuming you aren't doing much more then gaming.  Heck my 8 year old work laptop can still games @ medium settings. ​


 


 Dude... get some watercooling and overclock that schiit!
 My dad managed to get his X4 940 to 4ghz @_@

  


fuzziekiwi said:


> Graphics card matters more for games than anything else.


 

 I wish that were the case. Many games are leaning towards high CPU, low GPU.
 HOWEVER, I do a lot of photoshop. Though I'm sad I didn't get the performance boost I wanted (most games only use 4 cores), I'm happy that my purchase will be something useful for life use.


----------



## Moolok

Here's my secondary/travelling rig:





It's Samsung NP-N210 netbook with 2Gb ram and 120gb SSD with "vanilla" Windows 7 Starter. 
Accessories are cheap Bluetooth 3.0 mouse and FiiO E10 headphone amp. Everything fits into Targus Ecosmart Spruce netbook case 10.2.
Compact, lightweight and powerful enough for my purposes.


----------



## zoan2013

Computer specs:
 In-Win MANA134 Black SEEC Steel ATX Mid Tower Case
 Rocketfish 900-Watt (1000-Watt peak) PSU
 ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
 AMD FX-8350 Black Edition Vishera 8-Core 4.0GHz CPU
 GeIL Enhance CORSA 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory
 ASUS DirectCU II R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 Radeon R9 270X 2GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card
 Acer S271HL 27" LED LCD Monitor @ 1920x1080
 Logitech K350 Black USB 2.4 GHz Wireless Ergonomic Keyboard
 Logitech M510 Wireless Mouse
 Logitech Z313 25 w 2.1 Speaker System
 Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
 ASUS DRW-24B1ST DVD RW Drive
 LG CH08LS10 BD-ROM/DVD RW Drive
 Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" TLC Internal Solid State Drive (for OS, Games, and Players)
 Seagate Barracuda 3TB Internal Drive (for music and video storage)
 Seagate FA GoFlex Desk 2TB USB3.0 External Drive (for pictures and driver files)
 Seagate Backup Plus Desk 4TB USB3.0 External Drive (for music and video backup)
 Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1TB USB3.0 Drive (to take my music to parties, etc)
 iBasso DX50
  
 Will be adding headphones and better speakers later (aka when I can afford it!)


----------



## HesterDW

moolok said:


> Here's my secondary/travelling rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I really like this. I just pulled out my Aspire One netbook, doing a clean install to set it up as a "Soundbook". Now I just need a portable amp/dac.


----------



## Moolok

hesterdw said:


> I really like this. I just pulled out my Aspire One netbook, doing a clean install to set it up as a "Soundbook". Now I just need a portable amp/dac.



Well personally I can recommend FiiO's. They are a bang-for-a-buck dac/amps. Of course there are other makers but I don't have first hand experience other than FiiO.


----------



## Draygonn

hesterdw said:


> I really like this. I just pulled out my Aspire One netbook, doing a clean install to set it up as a "Soundbook". Now I just need a portable amp/dac.


I also use an Aspire One as a music station. Makes a nice traveling companion for the vali.


----------



## autoteleology

That's the first time I've seen a quad Schiit stack


----------



## spbach

tus-chan said:


> That's the first time I've seen a quad Schiit stack


 

  
 Not mine, but from Reddit. He calls it the Schiitscraper!


----------



## RestoredSparda

spbach said:


> Not mine, but from Reddit. He calls it the Schiitscraper!




Wow......


----------



## Paul Graham

My bedroom rig is coming along now...


----------



## Paul Graham

My iMac at my parents....


----------



## Blisse

paul graham said:


> My iMac at my parents....




Are you *the* Paul Graham? Or just someone with his name o: I like the window to the kitchen


----------



## DrMickey

Aaron,
  
 Love the PSBs!. I have a pair of Alpha B1s (which, oddly enough,the PSB website no longer lists as a current Alpha speaker) driven by an NAD C356BEE integrated. Cans are the AT ATH-M50 and the AKG K701 white.
  
 Also need to comment on how neat and tidy everything looks...even the cables.


----------



## MIKELAP




----------



## Paul Graham

blisse said:


> Are you *the* Paul Graham? Or just someone with his name o: I like the window to the kitchen


 
  
 ???


----------



## Blisse

paul graham said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > Are you *the* Paul Graham? Or just someone with his name o: I like the window to the kitchen
> ...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Graham_(computer_programmer)


----------



## SunTanScanMan

mikelap said:


>


 
 Really nice. Do you ever have trouble deciding what setup you will go with each day?


----------



## MIKELAP

suntanscanman said:


> Really nice. Do you ever have trouble deciding what setup you will go with each day?


 
 Thanks , i agree it is a nice dilemma to have and to be honest i like all of those amps .


----------



## Paul Graham

Aha Not me then. 
 Im the "Other" Paul Graham lol


----------



## mdh994

Hey guys this is my rig.
https://imageshack.com/i/pdqI8dPLj
  
Pc specs:​​ Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-D3​​ Cpu: AMD Phenom II x6 @ 3.5ghz​​ Ram: 8GB Gskill ripjaw ddr3 1600mhz​​ HD: WD caviar blue 1tb​​ Gfx: Sapphire HD6970 2gb DDR5​​ Psu: Thermaltake Lightpower 700watt​​ Case: Bitfenix outlaw​ Soundcard: Asus xonar u7
 Stereo: 5.1 Panasonic SA-HT15 amp/sub. Subwoofer (260watt) with yamaha Gx-707 speakers (total cost $12)
 Headphones: Will be ATH-M50x's when they arrive this week


----------



## J.Pocalypse

mdh994 said:


> Hey guys this is my rig.
> https://imageshack.com/i/pdqI8dPLj
> 
> Pc specs:​​ Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-D3​​ Cpu: AMD Phenom II x6 @ 3.5ghz​​ Ram: 8GB Gskill ripjaw ddr3 1600mhz​​ HD: WD caviar blue 1tb​​ Gfx: Sapphire HD6970 2gb DDR5​​ Psu: Thermaltake Lightpower 700watt​​ Case: Bitfenix outlaw​ Soundcard: Asus xonar u7
> ...


 
  
 I would have thought with a desktop computer, you'd have one SSD for the OS and another ( or two ) for storage. Can't remember the last time I saw someone using a WD Blue as their only storage.


----------



## Folex

j.pocalypse said:


> I would have thought with a desktop computer, you'd have one SSD for the OS and another ( or two ) for storage. Can't remember the last time I saw someone using a WD Blue as their only storage.


 
  
 What do you need to store? No one stores anything anymore. It's all streaming. You can get any movie and/or song in the highest quality streaming.  I am using maybe 200 gigs on my desktop.  Also doesn't hurt having a 50/25 connection.
  
 And for an SSD there really is no need. Outside of loading up windows 20 seconds faster they are useless. If you need games or programs to load up faster then you'd use Ramdisk. No exaggeration its 10x faster then an SSD.


----------



## sonitus mirus

I have desktop computer with a couple of WD Black 500GB HD that are configured using RAID 0.  I know, living on the edge.  This computer is purely used for entertainment and to occasionally connect through VPN to work.
  
 If this thing dies on me, my games are all on Steam and my music is all on Google Play All Access. I can't think of anything that is critical that would be lost if this PC disappeared today.  Then again, I have been gradually moving to a remote access experience for some time.  I look for solutions that allow me to build a new PC and get it up and running without having to move files from one storage drive to another.


----------



## Folex

sonitus mirus said:


> I have desktop computer with a couple of WD Black 500GB HD that are configured using RAID 0.  I know, living on the edge.  This computer is purely used for entertainment and to occasionally connect through VPN to work.
> 
> If this thing dies on me, my games are all on Steam and my music is all on Google Play All Access. I can't think of anything that is critical that would be lost if this PC disappeared today.  Then again, I have been gradually moving to a remote access experience for some time.  I look for solutions that allow me to build a new PC and get it up and running without having to move files from one storage drive to another.


 
  
 Setup a N.etwork A.attached S.torage? Really easy to add storage too it, able to run 24/7 without restarting and able to easily setup in any config you want, raid 0, 1, 1+0, 5 etc.


----------



## sonitus mirus

A home NAS was my solution for years, but even that has to be maintained and updated to keep up with technology, and it costs money that I can spend on other things now.  Really, with the internet speed and reliability that is available today, I have no problems.  I really don't have anything I need to store locally.


----------



## kraken2109

folex said:


> What do you need to store? No one stores anything anymore. It's all streaming. You can get any movie and/or song in the highest quality streaming.  I am using maybe 200 gigs on my desktop.  Also doesn't hurt having a 50/25 connection.
> 
> And for an SSD there really is no need. Outside of loading up windows 20 seconds faster they are useless. If you need games or programs to load up faster then you'd use Ramdisk. No exaggeration its 10x faster then an SSD.


 

 wat?
 You can't stream everything. There's plenty of music and video not available for streaming. You also can't get anything like blu-ray quality from streaming. Some of us actually like owning things too. Of course there is the need for SSDs, just because you don't doesn't mean other people don't. Ramdisks are not feasible for 95% of people. To actually get any use from one you'd need 32GB ram minimum, at which point you could be getting a decent SSD for the same price and actually having some storage space.


----------



## Folex

kraken2109 said:


> wat?
> You can't stream everything. There's plenty of music and video not available for streaming. You also can't get anything like blu-ray quality from streaming. Some of us actually like owning things too. Of course there is the need for SSDs, just because you don't doesn't mean other people don't. Ramdisks are not feasible for 95% of people. To actually get any use from one you'd need 32GB ram minimum, at which point you could be getting a decent SSD for the same price and actually having some storage space.


 
  
 Ram is DIRT cheap. You can easily get 32 gigs for the cost of an SSD and then some. First you need to make sure your desktop is 100% compatible to use an SSD properly. I can't count how many times I've had people get an SSD and install it and wonder why they only getting twice the speed of their normal HDD. Then these same people have NO idea how an SSD works and they run daily defrags on it and wonder why they can't write anything to the SSD 4 months later.
  
 With Ramdisk you can set it up 2 separate ways to get 2 very different results.  You can set it up to get the absolute fastest program speed and VM speed. The VM speeds alone make it worth its weight in gold to be able to boot up windows 7, linux, mac in under 6 seconds.  Then you can setup your browser to run off ramdisk to once again get the absolute fastest speed and an extra layer of security knowing that not even the CIA/FBI could check your viewing patterns purely from your desktop.


----------



## mdh994

j.pocalypse said:


> I would have thought with a desktop computer, you'd have one SSD for the OS and another ( or two ) for storage. Can't remember the last time I saw someone using a WD Blue as their only storage.




Yea I have been considering getting one but just havnt gotten around to it, for the extra speed you get I dont really need one, my pc is plenty fast enough for me. I forgot to mention I have a 2 Tb external samsung story which i keep all my stuff on.


----------



## Ahil




----------



## mdh994

Oh wow i may be a little jelous of that setup. That is so clean.


----------



## soldiersinx

Ahil, that is a sweet setup.  What chair is that?  Looks very comfortable.


----------



## Ahil

Haha, cheers guys!

 It's a leather + suede MR2 seat that i picked up for $100. Cleaned it up and converted it to an office chair. Fully adjustable and more comfortable than all the sub $1K office chairs.


----------



## Axiomatic

Thought I'd share my desk setup. Please excuse the crappy iPhone pics...


----------



## rmullins08

Terrible Pic....yes
 Cluttered small desk...yes
 But none of that matters when I close my eyes and listen
  

  
 rMBP into Schiit Wyrd/Modi/Magni -> Grado SR325e
                                         `>Sys -> JBL LRS305


----------



## Paul Graham

Thought Ild dig the Hybrids out for a listen.
 First time Ive heard them since buying the T70p's 
 And I have to say as much as I LOVE the Tesla's,
 These Hybrids with the old 531 drivers still sound amazing! 
  
 For some reason I can't upload pics, Will sort it in a while...


----------



## SunTanScanMan

axiomatic said:


> Thought I'd share my desk setup. Please excuse the crappy iPhone pics...
> 
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> ...




What headphones do you tend to reach for gaming?


----------



## Axiomatic

suntanscanman said:


> What headphones do you tend to reach for gaming?


 
 Well my main game is CS:GO, and I usually use the AKGs because I feel like the soundstage and positioning is better. But if I'm playing a single player game I might use the Beyerdynamics for better immersion. Also, the bass is awesome for some of the more action packed games. I did use the Beyers for a while in CS:GO and there's certainly nothing wrong with them for that purpose, but I think the AKGs are just slightly better for a more competitive shooter.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

axiomatic said:


> Well my main game is CS:GO, and I usually use the AKGs because I feel like the soundstage and positioning is better. But if I'm playing a single player game I might use the Beyerdynamics for better immersion. Also, the bass is awesome for some of the more action packed games. I did use the Beyers for a while in CS:GO and there's certainly nothing wrong with them for that purpose, but I think the AKGs are just slightly better for a more competitive shooter.


 
 Cool. I dabbled in CS years ago (not GO), and battlefield - but I don't seem to be able to find the time to game anymore due to study and exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Btw I just noticed you've got two mice going. Are you testing them out or have you set them on different dpi settings (for different guns or games)? I have a previous gen razer deathadder 3.5G black version without the lights - a right little trooper, still going strong.


----------



## Axiomatic

suntanscanman said:


> Cool. I dabbled in CS years ago (not GO), and battlefield - but I don't seem to be able to find the time to game anymore due to study and exams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yea, I have a Steelseries Sensei Raw and a Razer Naga. The Naga is only for when I play MMOs, which I don' too often these days but I just keep it hooked up. The Sensei is my everyday mouse and has a handy button to toggle between 2 DPI settings. I myself use 450 for CS:GO, 1260 for just about everything else.


----------



## Androb

axiomatic said:


> Thought I'd share my desk setup. Please excuse the crappy iPhone pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! What rank on csgo? ^^


----------



## Nec3

androb said:


> Nice! What rank on csgo? ^^


 


 Nova 1, I started from nova 3, dropped to silver elite and climbing back up because of 3 ragequits in a row and stupid plays.
 Add me ;D


----------



## Androb

nec3 said:


> Nova 1, I started from nova 3, dropped to silver elite and climbing back up because of 3 ragequits in a row and stupid plays.
> Add me ;D


 
 Alright hehe I'm dmg! But I guess you're from America?


----------



## Axiomatic

androb said:


> Nice! What rank on csgo? ^^


 
 Currently a double AK, though it's possible I may go lower. *sigh* I was once a DMG.....lol. I Just started playing more MM again and I just keep getting rekt


----------



## wahsmoh

axiomatic said:


> Currently a double AK, though it's possible I may go lower. *sigh* I was once a DMG.....lol. I Just started playing more MM again and I just keep getting rekt


 
  
  


nec3 said:


> Nova 1, I started from nova 3, dropped to silver elite and climbing back up because of 3 ragequits in a row and stupid plays.
> Add me ;D


 
  
  


androb said:


> Nice! What rank on csgo? ^^


 
  
 Lets all play CS:GO some time. I am a MG elite (double AK) too. my steam username is: friscothecat 
 I use my DT880 for gaming and Alpha Dogs for music. AKG K701 is similar in that regards to sound positioning and echo location. The DT880 is relatively dry and fast sounding versus my Alpha Dog which has more punch and liquid mid range for vocals


----------



## Nec3

I'm seeing a lot of ranks but not enough usernames 
 My profile is in my signature below for whoever wants to add me, otherwise I'm currently in the Head-Fi group here:
  

 http://steamcommunity.com/groups/head-fi


----------



## mdh994

My m50x's came today, They are better then I had imagined, perfect for the music I listen to


----------



## Amish

folex said:


> What do you need to store? No one stores anything anymore. It's all streaming. You can get any movie and/or song in the highest quality streaming.  I am using maybe 200 gigs on my desktop.  Also doesn't hurt having a 50/25 connection.
> 
> And for an SSD there really is no need. Outside of loading up windows 20 seconds faster they are useless. If you need games or programs to load up faster then you'd use Ramdisk. No exaggeration its 10x faster then an SSD.


 
  
 Who uses storage? Is that a real question? I use tons of storage. music, photos, movies, games, hell I have 4TB just for storage in my main PC. Streaming off the web to watch and listen is fine but having it right on my HDD is even better. And streaming in my house doesn't work as well as running off a hard-wire.
  
 I figure I can't be the only one that uses storage.


----------



## VXAce

amish said:


> Who uses storage? Is that a real question? I use tons of storage. music, photos, movies, games, hell I have 4TB just for storage in my main PC. Streaming off the web to watch and listen is fine but having it right on my HDD is even better. And streaming in my house doesn't work as well as running off a hard-wire.
> 
> I figure I can't be the only one that uses storage.


 
 You aren't the only one. I also have a 4TB drive, and hope to build a big old NAS one day. Streaming, and being in Cali you probably understand, is utterly impossible. Internet around here is junk.
  
@Folex think you are making too many assumptions as to what others can afford/acquire, or what their needs are. Speaking for myself, the internet that I can get my hands on, is utter junk (as stated before), and does not support streaming very well. So setting up a NAS and stuffing as many HDDs as I can possible get into it, is the best solution. But it comes down to cost, a NAS an acquaintance of mine built... 12x4TB WD Reds, his pile of parts and a Norco 24 bay thing, cost him around five thousand dollars. That's a ton of money, and one heck of an investment. While there are cheaper solutions, they may not be as useful, and may end up costing more than intended. At the same time, in my main rig, I have no use for Ramdisk , but an SSD came in quite a bit of use for boot times and loading times of some intensive/large programs. 
  
 Just my own experiences~


----------



## Paul Graham

Sorry, another storage junky here...

Right now I only have around 3tb spread out over 4 drives, but it's nowhere near enough.
My internet is shocking so internal streaming or straight from drive is my only viable option, 
Especially for my home cinema needs.
I would say my collection is 50/50 music to video.

I want to build a NAS but believe they're pretty pricey?! :/


----------



## Folex

paul graham said:


> Sorry, another storage junky here...
> 
> Right now I only have around 3tb spread out over 4 drives, but it's nowhere near enough.
> My internet is shocking so internal streaming or straight from drive is my only viable option,
> ...


 
  
 Not really. You can buy a NAS for like $200-300 on the cheap end. 
  
 Edit: I have no experience with this one but its rated 4 1/2 stars out of 5. Its an empty 2 bay NAS for $163


----------



## Paul Graham

Anyway getting back on topic....

I don't have it yet but waiting on delivery of a Sony Vaio VGX-TP1 Media Centre.



Picked it up for a pinch on eBay as I wanted a windows based machine to incorperate into my home cinema system.

Once it's installed I will be able to stream from both of my macs and this.

Actually I'm still undecided wether I'll connect the TP1 via hdmi or stream via my network.
I'll also be upgrading the ram so I can run W8.

One thing I'm interested in, Is if I can upgrade the drive to the bluray from the newer model......

I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Folex

paul graham said:


> Some people also prefer to have the movie/album etc on their own drives.
> If the net goes down for whatever reason, I'm happy I have many many hours of enjoyable material
> To watch or listen to without the need for an internet connection.
> 
> And I'm sure TheOtus knows how to use google. No need to be rude.


 
  
  
 I've had drives fail more then my internet. My net goes down maybe once every 2 year and within my house I have atleast 1 hdd go down within that time.   For the longest time I had a backup Hdd with all my important stuff. I went to my aunt's house to install some programs since her internet at the time was terrible. She knocked it over and there went all my images, movies and music. So since then I've been doing everything streaming.


----------



## Folex

paul graham said:


> Anyway getting back on topic....
> 
> I don't have it yet but waiting on delivery of a Sony Vaio VGX-TP1 Media Centre.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Do you want 2 separate machines, 1 windows and 1 mac or would it have been easier to have both mac and windows on 1 device ?


----------



## Paul Graham

I learned a very long time ago to store my drives in a place where they can breath but not be accidentally knocked over or have stuff spilt on them.
Having a child does that lol.


----------



## Paul Graham

Yes I could dual boot if I wanted and I do on my iMac at my parents house, but ild rather have mine home here seperate. Plus boot camp doesn't support windows 8 yet as far I know.
My other reason is I have a collection of sony portable gear that is not recognised on a mac, same goes for the sony sonic stage software.


----------



## Folex

paul graham said:


> Yes I could dual boot if I wanted and I do on my iMac at my parents house, but ild rather have mine home here seperate. Plus boot camp doesn't support windows 8 yet as far I know.
> My other reason is I have a collection of sony portable gear that is not recognised on a mac, same goes for the sony sonic stage software.


 
  
 Boot camp is riddled with problems. I forgot the program I used on my client's computer but it works flawless with windows 8. He can do his artsy stuff on mac and then when he wants to work can log onto windows and get down to business.  When you say the sony gear isn't recognized do you mean on the mac os or the mac computer running windows ?


----------



## Paul Graham

folex said:


> Boot camp is riddled with problems. I forgot the program I used on my client's computer but it works flawless with windows 8. He can do his artsy stuff on mac and then when he wants to work can log onto windows and get down to business.  When you say the sony gear isn't recognized do you mean on the mac os or the mac computer running windows ?


 
  
 Bootcamp works for me flawlessly. 
 Sony portable devices aren't picked up by mac running OS X, Not sure about a mac running windows.
 Anyway, I love my macs but wanted to toy around with a media based windows pc that had a small form factor. 
 Being a Big Sony fan helped with the decision quite a lot LOL.


----------



## Sotiris

folex said:


> I used to watch 4 movies per week for 3 years and I never had an issue finding the video online @ 1080p. So my guess is you aren't very good at using google.
> 
> Edit: And music.. don't even get me started. There is hundreds if not thousands of websites for streaming music at high quality.





totally nonsense!


----------



## satish89

I think I'd be classified as a digital hoarder... I have a server PC next to my main gaming PC with 4 X 3tb drives in raid 5 for mass storage of things like camera raws and exported jpegs, music, movies, TV series, etc, and even then my gaming PC has 2 X 3tb drives in a windows storage pool for local storage of games and other stuff. Being in Australia and one of the lucky few to have fast cable internet I could theoretically stream all those movies and TV series yes... But the convenience of my whole family being able to share my catalogue of content over our home network just can't be beat. And yes, I could delete games I don't play and keep a lean catalogue of games on my 2 X 120gb SSD raid 0 array that I use for my OS, but it's a nice feeling to have all those games ready to play. Not sure what cloud based solution I'd use to replace the need for a dump drive for my camera raws though.


----------



## Paul Graham

satish89 said:


> I think I'd be classified as a digital hoarder... I have a server PC next to my main gaming PC with 4 X 3tb drives in raid 5 for mass storage of things like camera raws and exported jpegs, music, movies, TV series, etc, and even then my gaming PC has 2 X 3tb drives in a windows storage pool for local storage of games and other stuff. Being in Australia and one of the lucky few to have fast cable internet I could theoretically stream all those movies and TV series yes... But the convenience of my whole family being able to share my catalogue of content over our home network just can't be beat. And yes, I could delete games I don't play and keep a lean catalogue of games on my 2 X 120gb SSD raid 0 array that I use for my OS, but it's a nice feeling to have all those games ready to play. Not sure what cloud based solution I'd use to replace the need for a dump drive for my camera raws though.




And this makes total sense!


----------



## VXAce

satish89 said:


> I think I'd be classified as a digital hoarder... I have a server PC next to my main gaming PC with 4 X 3tb drives in raid 5 for mass storage of things like camera raws and exported jpegs, music, movies, TV series, etc, and even then my gaming PC has 2 X 3tb drives in a windows storage pool for local storage of games and other stuff. Being in Australia and one of the lucky few to have fast cable internet I could theoretically stream all those movies and TV series yes... But the convenience of my whole family being able to share my catalogue of content over our home network just can't be beat. And yes, I could delete games I don't play and keep a lean catalogue of games on my 2 X 120gb SSD raid 0 array that I use for my OS, but it's a nice feeling to have all those games ready to play. Not sure what cloud based solution I'd use to replace the need for a dump drive for my camera raws though.


 
 Don't forget the gigabit internet you need to realistically upload and work on all those raws.


----------



## htr2d2

I just finished an update to my home audio/video system with the addition of new monitor speakers from Monoprice. Only wish my monitor stand was a couple inches taller then I could have pushed the speakers back a bit. Not much room to work *on* the desk, but heck, it sounds great!
  
 The computer is under the desk with an access switch and a FreeNAS host in another room for storage.


----------



## sealman

Well here is my desk.
 I am currently deciding if I can live with the speakers on their sides. If it works I might move up to a triple monitor setup.
 The big question is if I really want to spend the money on 2 more 120hz monitors and the 2 780ti's it would take to run them!
 Or just 1 780ti and stay with one monitor and pocket 1k.
  
 Emotiva Airmotiv 4's, SB Omni external USB sound card. Senn Momentum On Ears with an Antlion Mod Mic.
 Comp is an i7 950, 12gb ram, 2- 250 gb ssd's and 2 tb's on platters. 2-gtx 670's sli.
 Sub is a Triska Sub I made from the Parts Express Project Showcase.


----------



## Amish

Well what you want are those tweets aiming at or at your ear level. If they are ported in the rear they may sound better pulled away from the wall a bit more too. Personally i don't like my monitors on their sides as I prefer to keep the tweets higher and I have not had any better experiences with speakers on their sides. Standing upright is best.
  
  
 But I do think your desk/setup is clean and nice looking!


----------



## Crazykiwi

I'm new here and still learning the ropes so I just have a link to my rig on Flickr.  It consists of a desktop computer that is hidden behind the console plugged into a Fiio E17 or E18 (sometimes) as a Dac.  The dac feeds a Cambridge audio system or a vintage Sony or Marantz 2220 amp where I plug in my Grado 225i or AKG K550's.  The system also feeds some other vintage amps and just for fun sometimes a Craftsmen tube amp to warm the sound a little.
  
https://www.flickr.com/photos/niley/sets/72157646454242757/


----------



## htr2d2

sealman said:


> Well here is my desk.
> I am currently deciding if I can live with the speakers on their sides. If it works I might move up to a triple monitor setup.
> The big question is if I really want to spend the money on 2 more 120hz monitors and the 2 780ti's it would take to run them!
> Or just 1 780ti and stay with one monitor and pocket 1k.
> ...


 
  
 I like it!
  
 Now, why did I not think to put my speakers sideways? Then they would have fit under the monitors. Rrr.
  
 Tell me more about the subwoofer. I pretty happy with my monitors but the bass is lacking.


----------



## sealman

htr2d2 said:


> I like it!
> 
> Now, why did I not think to put my speakers sideways? Then they would have fit under the monitors. Rrr.
> 
> Tell me more about the subwoofer. I pretty happy with my monitors but the bass is lacking.


 
  
 It is a sub that is featured on the Parts Express site.
  
http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery-home-subwoofer-projects-the-triska-sub
  
 I built it about 5 years ago and it works well for my computer. Costs about 120.00 for all the components (wood and elbow grease not included) .
 It is NOT going to rock the house but does good for its intended use. It is definitely not a one note sub which is always a good thing.
  
 The only thing I changed from the plans is the paint I used. Rustoleum Hammered Paint (copper color)  which makes it stand out a bit from the usual black finish on most subs.


----------



## Paul Graham

Once I have my shelf in place above my desk, 
 I'll be doing the same with my Fostex but will be angling them downwards instead.
 Haha I also am in need of a Sub for my monitors, The PM0.4n's are fantastic but they lack in the bass department too.


----------



## htr2d2

sealman said:


> It is a sub that is featured on the Parts Express site.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/project-gallery-home-subwoofer-projects-the-triska-sub
> 
> ...


 

 Nice. Looks like a project I may add to my to do list. Currently the Dayton 8" and 10" subs cost $20 above or below, but it would be more fun to build it.
  
 Thank you sealman.


----------



## sealman

I have built 9 or 10 DIY subs over the last 15 years. I made several smaller ones and a lot of large ones using 15's & 12's. Out of all of those the Triska was by far the most enjoyable and satisfying build that I have done to date!

As always ymmv : )


----------



## Headzone

Mounting monitors not designed to be used horizontally might disturb the midrange, at least so it reads in my speakers manual.
  
 I have tried both on my speakers and didn't notice a big difference.


----------



## mdh994

I got an upgrade , replaced my little Panasonic amp/sub with a pioneer vsx 523 650 watt amp + Yamaha Yst-sw90 subwoofer
 It is all connected: Gaming PC --> Asus u7 --> Pioneer vsx 523 --> m50x (when plugged in)


----------



## pickyear7

I envy some of these setups. Makes me want to make some upgrades to my own


----------



## Draygonn

sealman said:


> I am currently deciding if I can live with the speakers on their sides. If it works I might move up to a triple monitor setup.
> The big question is if I really want to spend the money on 2 more 120hz monitors and the 2 780ti's it would take to run them!
> Or just 1 780ti and stay with one monitor and pocket 1k.
> 
> ...


When I had triple monitors I tried the Airmotiv 4s on their sides and on the outside of the displays. Could never get them to sound right with what was happening on the screens. I downsized to a single screen and to a single 290x from two 780s. My wallet is much happier. I'm putting that Triska sub on my to-build list.


----------



## Coolzo

Haven't posted pictures here in a long while. Quite a bit has changed and unfortunately I sold off most of my headphone gear for studio gear, however this new setup is fantastic. Soon though, I will sell my DJ rig and be replacing my Soundcrafstsmen preamp with a Valhalla 2 + SYS, as well as adding an optical Modi (eventually coax Bifrost). Below you will see a more detailed description of my gear:

 Here's an overall shot. Behind the monitors are floorstanding corner bass traps. The yellow is a Project Debut Carbon turntable with acrylic platter and record weight upgrades. Right now my only headphones are (again unfortunately perhaps): my own "Coolpants" T50RP mod (similar in signature to mad dogs from my observations, however with slightly tighter bass, slightly lesser bass extension, and much much brighter (too bright with most amps, especially weaker ones) and not quite enough mids) and my trusty Sennheiser HD25-1 ii (inc cable upgrade and velour pads) 
  

  

  

 Here we have the beautiful tubes of my Manley LAB 100 series monoblocks, feeding my JBL 4312A monitors. They are 100 watts of tube power in tetrode, 50 in triode. Night and day difference compared to the 200 watt solid-state Soundcraftsmen that was powering them before. These monitors LOVE power!
  

 Furman M-8x^2 studio power conditioner, Focusrite Saffire pro 40 audio interface, vintage Soundcraftsmen DX4000 preamp. The preamp has lots of features, but it simply is too noisy and has wayyy too much gain, therefore I will be replacing it with a Valhalla 2 chained to a SYS. The interface has a nice neutral DAC, however it is quite dry and the analog section is fairly noisy during certain operations (Minecraft in particular, haha no idea why)... I will be using it as an SPDIF transport later on with a Schiit DAC.
  

 My computer mid-tower looms in the background (Fractal Design R4), while my Yamaha HS10W subwoofer takes the front.
  

 One of my two JBL 4312A vintage control monitors.
  

 The other JBL, a corner of my wall carpet covering the window, DJM-600 mixer (to be sold).


----------



## htr2d2

Coolzo,
  
 Absolutely beautiful setup. I wish I had the room for larger monitor speakers.Someday.
  
 Questions. Why the acoustic foam behind the video monitors?


----------



## Coolzo

htr2d2 said:


> Coolzo,
> 
> Absolutely beautiful setup. I wish I had the room for larger monitor speakers.Someday.
> 
> Questions. Why the acoustic foam behind the video monitors?


 
 Thank you! The JBLs were an absolute steal at $500 for the pair, and that also included my Soundcraftsmen preamp, a Soundcraftsmen tuner, a 200 watt power amp, and a 5 disc CD player on the side haha. Catch was the two hour drive to get it, but it was well worth it. 
  
 My last room was plagued by the sound of bare drywall reflections, therefore putting foam on the otherwise completely bare back wall is an attempt to remedy that. Behind the chair (not pictured) is a closet, so I can't really put foam there, plus the side walls are occupied. Soooo maybe it was a bit aesthetic too haha, but it seems to work well. Along with my bass traps it provides a simple, affordable, not too intrusive acoustic treatment solution. Of course there's always room for improvement, but didn't want to go too crazy as we are renting.


----------



## htr2d2

coolzo said:


> Thank you! The JBLs were an absolute steal at $500 for the pair, and that also included my Soundcraftsmen preamp, a Soundcraftsmen tuner, a 200 watt power amp, and a 5 disc CD player on the side haha. Catch was the two hour drive to get it, but it was well worth it.
> 
> My last room was plagued by the sound of bare drywall reflections, therefore putting foam on the otherwise completely bare back wall is an attempt to remedy that. Behind the chair (not pictured) is a closet, so I can't really put foam there, plus the side walls are occupied. Soooo maybe it was a bit aesthetic too haha, but it seems to work well. Along with my bass traps it provides a simple, affordable, not too intrusive acoustic treatment solution. Of course there's always room for improvement, but didn't want to go too crazy as we are renting.


 
 Ah. I have not had that particular problem but I am primarily a listener only.
  
 Thank you for educating me it.


----------



## Headzone

Gorgeous setup with those JBL's.


----------



## Coolzo

htr2d2 said:


> Ah. I have not had that particular problem but I am primarily a listener only.
> 
> Thank you for educating me it.


 
 Of course. it is often recommended that one put foam directly behind their speakers; in this case it is not directly behind, however placing foam in the center of the wall helps prevent subsequent reflections from being aimed right back at my ears. Audio doesn't just reflect against the wall behind the listener and then disappear; rather, the waves continuously bounce throughout room until all amplitude is lost. Sort of a basic description, but you get the idea haha. I don't claim to be an expert on acoustic treatment though, so take that into account lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


headzone said:


> Gorgeous setup with those JBL's.


 
  
 Thank you sir! They sound gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Where my other studio guys at?


----------



## hellstens

My simply system, but sound more than grate 
 One of the best HiFi system I ever had, and it is micro
 A great opening to the true Audiophile World, if you want it in a small size,
 with a Big sound.
 2 x S.M.S.L SA-S3 T-Amp 2x25w, Audinst HUD MX2 a 24/192 DAC , ProAc Responce 1SC Speaker Clone,
 Sennheiser Momentum Black (for recording) and Sennheiser HD598 headphones (for Mix/Mastering)....
  
 Now I upgrade to Bi-Wiring system


----------



## acain

Hi every one my name is Adam there are some amazing pictures here I am new to this forum. I just got into this hobby like 1 month ago. Here is a picture of my desk were I spend a lot of time.
  
 (image missing)


----------



## tmars78

Thermaltake S71 Urban
 ASRock 9900FX Extreme 9
 AMD FX8350 4.2ghz 8 core
 2 XFX R7700 in Crossfire
 Corsair RM850
 32gb Crucial Ballistix RAM
 LG Blu-ray burner
 Cooler Master Hyper T4


----------



## Nec3

tmars78 said:


> *AMD FX8350 4.2ghz 8 core*


 

 YEAHHH, +1 FOR AMD USER!


----------



## jackwess

And i still have the FX6300


----------



## Folex

jackwess said:


>


 
  
 Amd 940 user here! I'm old school


----------



## mdh994

AMD 1090T in mine
with SAPPHIRE HD 6970


----------



## Coolzo

I dare not post a picture of my computer's guts. I switched to the other guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough* Intel and Nvidia *cough*
  
 I'm a traitor


----------



## htr2d2

Nice case. What is the unit next to the right m-audio speaker? Amp?


----------



## tmars78

htr2d2 said:


> Nice case. What is the unit next to the right m-audio speaker? Amp?




Yeah. It's the Asus Xonar Essence One.


----------



## Nec3

coolzo said:


> I dare not post a picture of my computer's guts. I switched to the other guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ahahha, us AMD use don't mind at all. It's pretty obvious intel dominated the $200+ cpu market


----------



## hellstens

Maybe not the most beautiful place, but the sound.....Mmmmmm
 And have space for a whole Audiophile system on the desk is cool


----------



## Headzone

sealman said:


> Well here is my desk.
> I am currently deciding if I can live with the speakers on their sides. If it works I might move up to a triple monitor setup.
> The big question is if I really want to spend the money on 2 more 120hz monitors and the 2 780ti's it would take to run them!
> Or just 1 780ti and stay with one monitor and pocket 1k.
> ...


 
 I found this.
  
 "19. Don't put nearfield monitors on their sides (unless they are dual-concentric types) as the sound from the tweeter and bass/mid unit will move out of phase if you move even slightly from the exact centre of the sweet spot. Sideways monitors may look trendy, but they don't work nearly so well as setting them up properly." http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/sep98/articles/20tips.html


----------



## Draygonn

headzone said:


> I found this.
> 
> "19. Don't put nearfield monitors on their sides (unless they are dual-concentric types) as the sound from the tweeter and bass/mid unit will move out of phase if you move even slightly from the exact centre of the sweet spot. Sideways monitors may look trendy, but they don't work nearly so well as setting them up properly." http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/sep98/articles/20tips.html


Good to know.


----------



## Draygonn

Just built my first mITX, an EVGA Hadron. Microcenter was clearing out their ASUS Maximus VI Impact inventory so I grabbed one for $89 along with a $199 4690K and the case. Can't wait to add the Hydro watercooling kit and a gpu block. The Gelid Icy Vision was too big for the case so I had to put the reference cooler back on the 290x, way too loud.


----------



## Tony6225

Some new stuff....


----------



## mdh994

tony6225 said:


> Some new stuff....


 
 Those speakers are awesome, what are they?
  
  

 So my brother had a party on the weekend 
 good excuse to let the neighbours listen to some good music


----------



## Tony6225

mdh994 said:


> Those speakers are awesome, what are they?


 
  
 Thanks. They're Mackie MR8MK3's. I just got the pair wednesday and had a chance to crank them up over the weekend. I'm floored by how clear they sound.


----------



## jfaaz




----------



## jfaaz

jfaaz said:


>


 
  
 Well...... 28 years ago this was my computer anyway.


----------



## germanium

My current computer I just built this month. Sound system same as before. New computer draws less than half the power as old one even though CPU performance has went up by at least 30%. I did downgrade my video though as I don't need high performance video as I'm not a gamer.


----------



## linglingjr

tony6225 said:


> Some new stuff....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 That looks pretty bad ass with the massive controller right there.  We have the same mouse pad too!  Well, yours doesn't look like the colossal 18x15 inch one but still.


----------



## ya93sin

Bought it a few months ago so I'm sure it's already out of date like most PC tech:
  
PC:
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 750D
*PSU:* Corsair AX860i
*Motherboard:* Asus Z87 MAXIMUS VI FORMULA
*CPU:* Intel 4770K (@Stock)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i
*RAM:* Corsair Vengenace Pro Red 16GB (2x8GB @ 2133MHz)
*GPU:* Gainward nVidia Phantom 780Ti (factory OC)
*SSD1:* Samsung 840 Pro 256GB (OS)
*SSD2:* Samsung 840 Evo 250GB (Games)
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB (Storage)
*Backup HDD:* Seagate STDR2000201 2TB
*Case fans:* 5x Noctua NF-A14 FLX case fans, 2x Corsair AP120 Quiet radiator fans
*Fan Controller:* Lamptron CM615
  
Peripherals:
*Keyboard:* Logitech G710+ Mechanical
*Mouse:* Razer Mamba
*Mousepad:* Razer Destructor 2
*Portable DAC/AMP:* Fiio E12/18
*Microphone:* Ultradisk 4016 Pro
*Power Surge protector:* APC SurgeArrest
*Monitor:* ASUS VG236HE
*Over ear headphones:* Sennheiser Momentum over-ear
*IEMs:* Shure SE535 Limited Edition Red
*Sound system:* Corsair SP2500 (speakers behind monitor)
  
 nVidia 3D Kit
 Sony PS4
 Microsoft Surface Pro 3
  
 Still want to get an internal or external sound card and then maybe a more heavy duty pair of headphones for when I'm back at Uni.


----------



## Headzone

tony6225 said:


> Thanks. They're Mackie MR8MK3's. I just got the pair wednesday and had a chance to crank them up over the weekend. I'm floored by how clear they sound.


 
 Active technology


----------



## steve1979

headzone said:


> Active technology


 

 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BigTerminator

Picture of computer is old but still similar. Love the sound of my setup so much.


----------



## GloryUprising

This is only the tube half:


----------



## joehalo




----------



## squareznboxez




----------



## VeerK

Big update for me 




The Bat Cave Rev 2.2 (Potatoes courtesy of iPhone 6+)


----------



## acain

Thanks to everyone that posted pictures great inspiration now I need to invest in a bigger desk.


----------



## acain

Hers is a picture of my desk nothing great
 Lenovo ideapad
 An old dell laptop
 Audioengine A5+
 Audioengine A1 dac
 Nuforce HAP100 amp
 And all my headphones
 All the stands are DIY


----------



## VeerK

acain said:


> Thanks to everyone that posted pictures great inspiration now I need to invest in a bigger desk.


 
  
 Bigger is better


----------



## Place Holder

.


----------



## Place Holder

.


----------



## sonitus mirus

place holder said:


> Is that an ironing board to the right?


 
  
 Ironing board?  That looks like a high quality, ergonomic, heat resistant , folding tech bench to me.


----------



## scott hifi

MacBook Air hooked up to My Hugo via  Audioquest Adapter to get the usb to Micro... Light Harmonic Lightspeed cable and Audeze LCD-3's with Cardas Clear Cables


----------



## Whippler

scott hifi said:


> MacBook Air hooked up to My Hugo via  Audioquest Adapter to get the usb to Micro... Light Harmonic Lightspeed cable and Audeze LCD-3's with Cardas Clear Cables


 
 Why would you ever get a usb cable like that.


----------



## scott hifi

whippler said:


> Why would you ever get a usb cable like that.


 
 why not?  it sounds great!


----------



## Tablix

scott hifi said:


> why not?  it sounds great!


 
 So does my £6 USB cable from the local store, guessing yours cost a bit more


----------



## scott hifi

little bit


tablix said:


> So does my £6 USB cable from the local store, guessing yours cost a bit more


 
 little bit... i have the Cardas Clear USB, the Audioquest Pearl, Carbon, and Forest (toslink) cables they all sound a little different


----------



## Whippler

scott hifi said:


> why not?  it sounds great!


 
 - no benefits over a standard usb cable
 - not as practical as a standard cable


----------



## Whippler

scott hifi said:


> little bit
> little bit... i have the Cardas Clear USB, the Audioquest Pearl, Carbon, and Forest (toslink) cables they all sound a little different


 
 you can thank the placebo for that.


----------



## scott hifi

whippler said:


> you can thank the placebo for that.


 
 don't knock it until you try it.... its all about finding a path to make the much sound its best... i don't care if its a monoprice $1.31 cable or a $999 Lightspeed if it sounds good thats all i care about


----------



## scott hifi

2 buck chuck wine will get you drunk... but the pricier stuff won't give you a headache in the morning


----------



## acain

I am a Tool and Die maker and machinist by trade but also spent 3 years studying Electronics. I bet more then 80% of people couldn't tell the difference if I swapped out high end speaker cables and interconnects with a coat hanger.


----------



## scott hifi

acain said:


> I am a Tool and Die maker and machinist by trade but also spent 3 years studying Electronics. I bet more then 80% of people couldn't tell the difference if I swapped out high end speaker cables and interconnects with a coat hanger.


 
 thank god for the 20%!


----------



## autoteleology

> i have the Cardas Clear USB, the Audioquest Pearl, Carbon, and Forest (toslink) cables they all sound a little different


 

 I'd just love to see someone explain how TOSLINK cables could ever sound different from each other. This is a new level of audiophile madness.

 Data transmission over light is not subject to any of even the most FUDdish problems that electricity supposedly has. In fact, fiber optics are so hilariously reliable that the cables can span hundreds of miles with no problems in the signal. Such cables make up the backbone of the internet and do indeed literally bridge continents together.

 What you are claiming is simply not possible.


----------



## scott hifi

tus-chan said:


> I'd just love to see someone explain how TOSLINK cables could ever sound different from each other. This is a new level of audiophile madness.
> 
> Data transmission over light is not subject to any of even the most FUDdish problems that electricity supposedly has. In fact, fiber optics are so hilariously reliable that the cables can span hundreds of miles with no problems in the signal. Such cables make up the backbone of the internet and do indeed literally bridge continents together.
> 
> What you are claiming is simply not possible.


 
 Thats why i have a Forest PVC Audioquest one its only $19 and built very well... i sold a Vodka one once for over $600


----------



## acain

I would rather spend my money on new cans or equipment then cables.


----------



## Coolzo

Guys, let's not turn this into another cable argument. Moar pics!


----------



## Headzone

Cables are like drugs.
  
 You can enjoy them but don't tell me I should buy them.


----------



## linglingjr

coolzo said:


> Guys, let's not turn this into another cable argument. Moar pics!


 
 It's not even a cable argument.  It's claiming that one usb cable can send a bunch of 1s and 0s better than another usb cable.  It's complete nonsense.  It's a digital signal.  People claiming their magic $900 usd RCA's or headphone cables that actually carry an analog signal sound better than others are a bit more sane.  
  
 Do people that buy $100+ dollar usb cables and claim they sound different understand what it's moving from point a to point b?


----------



## drez

Can we let it go. Some member posts a photo showing his rig with an expensive usb cable and hordes of angry digital cable skeptics show up. Zzz


----------



## kraken2109

drez said:


> Can we let it go. Some member posts a photo showing his rig with an expensive usb cable and hordes of angry digital cable skeptics show up. Zzz


 
 I haven't seen anyone angry. Someone posted their setup and people are discussing it, isn't that what this thread is for?


----------



## drez

kraken2109 said:


> I haven't seen anyone angry. Someone posted their setup and people are discussing it, isn't that what this thread is for?




Nope its for posting pictures of computer rigs. Minimal discussion is tolerated, but cable discussion is just a can of worms nobody wants opened in the thread. I would recommend voicing opinion on USB cables in another thread.


----------



## scott hifi

linglingjr said:


> It's not even a cable argument.  It's claiming that one usb cable can send a bunch of 1s and 0s better than another usb cable.  It's complete nonsense.  It's a digital signal.  People claiming their magic $900 usd RCA's or headphone cables that actually carry an analog signal sound better than others are a bit more sane.
> 
> Do people that buy $100+ dollar usb cables and claim they sound different understand what it's moving from point a to point b?


 
 what kind of car do you drive?  i hope its a 87 yugo because anyone foolish enough to drive anything but a minimalist car from point a to b would be "nonsense" 
 and when you go to the grocery store and buy beer you don't buy that stuff that tastes better or is brewed at higher standard then the store brand....  
  
 if you don't like that I am running a $999 cable on my usb for DSD transfer then so be it.  if you are coming by RMAF this weekend then i would love to share the differences between my $19 Audioquest Pearl cable, My Cardas Clear USB $130 cable, my Audioquest Carbon $400 cable, and my Light Harmonic Lightspeed USB cable...


----------



## scott hifi

drez said:


> Nope its for posting pictures of computer rigs. Minimal discussion is tolerated, but cable discussion is just a can of worms nobody wants opened in the thread. I would recommend voicing opinion on USB cables in another thread.


 
 exactly what i was thinking drez 
  
 people who have to find a problem in something else that someone else enjoys and having to voice their opinion to spite them is a ugly truth of the internet


----------



## Folex

Late night testing of my 3 primary headphones. Denon 2000, Beyer 990's and MS2000's


----------



## htr2d2

folex said:


> Late night testing of my 3 primary headphones. Denon 2000, Beyer 990's and MS2000's


 
 Nice!  Now, I have headphone envy. Holding off a bit before my next pair.


----------



## penmarker

Panorama gone wrong, ignore the stitches lol.
 Just got the HiVi Swans A30 speakers. Sound really big for their size. Driven through the Aune T1 line out.
  
 DAC/Amp: Aune T1
 Headphones: JVC HA-S500 
 Goldring DR150
 Speakers: HiVi Swans A30


----------



## RingingEars

This is from last year. I need to take a more recent pic. A few things have changed


----------



## Folex

ringingears said:


> This is from last year. I need to take a more recent pic. A few things have changed


 
  
 Step 1: Turn on auto-pilot
 Step 2: Grab Coffee
 Step 3: Profit


----------



## RingingEars

folex said:


> Step 1: Turn on auto-pilot
> Step 2: Grab Coffee
> Step 3: Profit


 
 lol Yeah pretty much....


----------



## Headzone

Need better sound to get into the real effect.


----------



## Nec3

headzone said:


> Need better sound to get into the real effect.


 


 A 30" subwoofer should do it!


----------



## RingingEars

headzone said:


> Need better sound to get into the real effect.


 
 Those speakers you see behind my monitors are bigger than you think. They are the Dayton audio B652 running off a Topping TP21 amp. Cheap, but loud(no need for a sub). I need to get them on mounts so I can properly aim them.
 They look small because they're sitting behind 27" Dell monitors. The one on the desk(now two) are 24" Asus. 
 Now with said, I usually only fly(actually do everything) with headphones so I don't disturb my wife when she's on her computer. I have five in this room alone, seven total in the house. I'm kind of a computer nerd


----------



## VXAce

ringingears said:


> This is from last year. I need to take a more recent pic. A few things have changed


 
 Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooa. That's cool.


----------



## acain

Very nice set up.


----------



## RingingEars

vxace said:


> Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooa. That's cool.


 
 Thanks. I'll try to get an updated pic of it today. I now have another 24" monitor on the desk for FO flight instruments and an overhead keyboard for lights, fuel, etc...
 The wires on the proto board you see on the left is hooked to an Arduino and hooked to the network. It runs my landing gear operation and soon will run quite a bit more functions.
 I'm also tearing down the Saitek throttle to use the parts for a 737 throttle I'm building....
 It is a lot of fun


----------



## Folex

ringingears said:


> Thanks. I'll try to get an updated pic of it today. I now have another 24" monitor on the desk for FO flight instruments and an overhead keyboard for lights, fuel, etc...
> The wires on the proto board you see on the left is hooked to an Arduino and hooked to the network. It runs my landing gear operation and soon will run quite a bit more functions.
> I'm also tearing down the Saitek throttle to use the parts for a 737 throttle I'm building....
> It is a lot of fun


 
  
 Make a forum topic on this and randomly post pictures updating it. I'm not that big into flight sims but the setup you have and the updates you talk about are making me curious to see how its coming along.


----------



## RingingEars

folex said:


> Make a forum topic on this and randomly post pictures updating it. I'm not that big into flight sims but the setup you have and the updates you talk about are making me curious to see how its coming along.


 
 Will do Folex.
 Actually I have a real crappy pic I took in the dark the other day, but you can see the monitors and the overhead keyboard 

  
 And the Arduino.


----------



## Folex

ringingears said:


> Will do Folex.
> Actually I have a real crappy pic I took in the dark the other day, but you can see the monitors and the overhead keyboard
> 
> 
> And the Arduino.


 
  
 Are you a pilot yourself or looking to become one?


----------



## RingingEars

No. Just love armchair flying the 737. I plan on building a full scale cockpit little by little. My wife keeps telling me the FBI is going to be knocking on my door lol


----------



## Folex

ringingears said:


> No. Just love armchair flying the 737. I plan on building a full scale cockpit little by little. My wife keeps telling me the FBI is going to be knocking on my door lol


 
  
 As long as you don't crash the plane into buildings or important places then you should be all set.   Can you set the flight sim up to real places ?


----------



## RingingEars

Oh yeah. All the real airports, flight paths, SIDs and STARs, and also real time real weather so landing in KSFO(San Francisco) in the fog at night is a real challenge. You have to fly IFR(instrument flight rules), but yeah, very realistic. Also you can use VATSIM for ATC and talk to real people for actual full fledged flights.


----------



## RingingEars

This is what I'm going for in my buildYes that is a simulator... in a guys house... No it's not real)


----------



## WickedChicken

Here's the most recent pic of my computer setup.


----------



## htr2d2

ringingears said:


> This is from last year. I need to take a more recent pic. A few things have changed


 

 *green*with*envy*
  
 Nice simulator setup.


----------



## htr2d2

wickedchicken said:


> Here's the most recent pic of my computer setup.


 
  
 I love the desk. Did you build it or was it a DIY'r?


----------



## htr2d2

Addition to my setup posted here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/9225#post_10827292
  
 It is amazing how bad I was with the paint brush since it has been more than ten years that I painted anything. Kept over loading the brush which resulted with runs and this *hammered* paint does not respond well to attempts to feathering the paint to correct. Ignoring my blunders, it is a beautiful finish. I got the idea from post 9228, note sealman's Triska sub under his desk. I opted for a sealed sub for I could buy the cabinet unfinished from parts expressed, but the Triska probably sounds better.
  
 Thank you sealman!


----------



## WickedChicken

htr2d2 said:


> I love the desk. Did you build it or was it a DIY'r?


 
  
 DIY.  
2 Ikea Numerar Countertops 
 2 Pairs of Capita Brackets
Height Adjustable Base
  
 The base was by far the most expensive part.  If you use normal stationary Ikea Legs then the whole thing could easily be done for less than $250.
  
 One of the countertops was ripped down to about 16" deep for the upper monitor bridge.  What's not shown in this picture is that the left over bit from the ripped countertop is now used as a shelf that sits above the desk just beneath those speaker mounts holding the read sparkers for my 7.1 theater setup.


----------



## htr2d2

wickedchicken said:


> DIY.
> 2 Ikea Numerar Countertops
> 2 Pairs of Capita Brackets
> Height Adjustable Base
> ...


 
 So I have a new bookmark category. "New Desk"


----------



## WickedChicken

htr2d2 said:


> So I have a new bookmark category. "New Desk"


 

 I'm really happy with how it turned out.  I had been looking at "proper" studio desks and they alls remed like  a lot of money and included tons of built in rack space that I didn't really need.  And being in front of my computer 8-10 hours a day the other thing I wanted was the option to stand and I have yet to see any Sit2Stand studio desks.   And I'm sure such a desk would cost in the >$2k if it did exist.  
  
 The Capita Brackets put the monitor bridge at just the right height such that the iMac is at the perfect height so that I don't have to look up or down and the studio monitors are firing straight at my ears without having to be angled.


----------



## cezhunter

germanium said:


> My current computer I just built this month. Sound system same as before. New computer draws less than half the power as old one even though CPU performance has went up by at least 30%. I did downgrade my video though as I don't need high performance video as I'm not a gamer.




What speakers are those?


----------



## Headzone

cezhunter said:


> What speakers are those?


 
 Looks like 1st gen M-audio BX5's to me. More interested in the Tannoy sub, never seen them make any good subs.


----------



## Folex

Am I the only one who dislikes single-sub audio setups. I've yet to hear a single sub that I liked. I've demoed $800 sub setups in store and I still disliked them. My ears hear the 2 speakers and then I hear the sub and the 3 sounds coming together sounds mismatched and fatiguing. I currently have 2 speakers with 8' speakers w/ tweeter and sounds superior to any 2.1 setup I've heard.


----------



## RingingEars

folex said:


> Am I the only one who dislikes single-sub audio setups. I've yet to hear a single sub that I liked. I've demoed $800 sub setups in store and I still disliked them. My ears hear the 2 speakers and then I hear the sub and the 3 sounds coming together sounds mismatched and fatiguing. I currently have 2 speakers with 8' speakers w/ tweeter and sounds superior to any 2.1 setup I've heard.


 
 Depends on how it's setup ie: room placement, room treatments etc.
 If setup properly you shouldn't be able to pinpoint where the sub is in the room. You also have to make sure that the sub frequencies pick up where the main speakers leave off. 
 Easy to do with an AV receiver with a setup mic. Harder to do manually.


----------



## Headzone

folex said:


> Am I the only one who dislikes single-sub audio setups. I've yet to hear a single sub that I liked. I've demoed $800 sub setups in store and I still disliked them. My ears hear the 2 speakers and then I hear the sub and the 3 sounds coming together sounds mismatched and fatiguing. I currently have 2 speakers with 8' speakers w/ tweeter and sounds superior to any 2.1 setup I've heard.


 
 I hate single subs, but in a different way. 
  
 Two subs and more, ideally you should have 4 to have the best frequency response in a room. Single sub can't just give you a flat response in a typical room without some serious eqing, and even then multiple subs are better.
  
 But that was a different subject altogether. I'd say that a good 2.1 or 2.2 is often much better than 2.0 systems in typical conditions. In a good 2.1 setup you can't hear the sub, it just blends in to the sound, I think this is something you have yet to hear.


----------



## Folex

headzone said:


> I hate single subs, but in a different way.
> 
> Two subs and more, ideally you should have 4 to have the best frequency response in a room. Single sub can't just give you a flat response in a typical room without some serious eqing, and even then multiple subs are better.
> 
> But that was a different subject altogether. I'd say that a good 2.1 or 2.2 is often much better than 2.0 systems in typical conditions. In a good 2.1 setup you can't hear the sub, it just blends in to the sound, I think this is something you have yet to hear.


 
  
 I can completely shake my room (16x14) with my 2.0 arrangement. I'm not the biggest bass head but @ 30% volume I get all the bass I need out of my 2.0 setup.


----------



## Headzone

KRK Rokit 8. Those go pretty low though. But have you ever actually measured the frequency response in your room? Without KRK's Ergo they probably have some 10-20dB peaks here and there. Far from hi-fidelity.
  
 I've tried using a pair of 8" hifi speakers for my computer before.


----------



## Folex

headzone said:


> KRK Rokit 8. Those go pretty low though. But have you ever actually measured the frequency response in your room? Without KRK's Ergo they probably have some 10-20dB peaks here and there. Far from hi-fidelity.
> 
> I've tried using a pair of 8" hifi speakers for my computer before.


 
  
  
 I did a couple of the audio test and I could hear 25hz, not sure how accurate it is but I feel they are on par with my beyer 990's in terms of sound sig and overall sound. And honestly I think anything under 20hz is a gimmick. The same can be said for anything over 25khz.
  
 official specs on rokit's are 35hz to 35khz.


----------



## VXAce

ringingears said:


> This is what I'm going for in my buildYes that is a simulator... in a guys house... No it's not real)




 Way too cool.


----------



## inanevoyage

bigterminator said:


> Picture of computer is old but still similar. Love the sound of my setup so much.


 
  
 What a fantastic juxtaposition between the old and the new. Very cool.


----------



## discoprince

Loving this setup right now.
Fidelio X1
Audioquest Dragonfly
Fiio E12


----------



## eonsend

discoprince said:


>


 
  
 Love the simplicity, beautiful setup!


----------



## Androb

Foobar remote control on the cellphone  Using Steelseries H wireless when gaming (also listening to music 2 rooms from the pc) and it's pretty decent imo!


----------



## Nec3

androb said:


> Foobar remote control on the cellphone  Using Steelseries H wireless when gaming (also listening to music 2 rooms from the pc) and it's pretty decent imo!


 

 Not bad, are you using columns UI for your foobar theme? Since it looks like you have album art for your playlist there o_o


----------



## Androb

nec3 said:


> Not bad, are you using columns UI for your foobar theme? Since it looks like you have album art for your playlist there o_o


 
 I'm using DarkOne v4.0!


----------



## Marleybob217

My completely homemade desk:

  
  
 Had to make an adapter to get the samsung syncmaster up there:


----------



## SunTanScanMan

marleybob217 said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> My completely homemade desk:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to make an adapter to get the samsung syncmaster up there:





 Holy moly that's a great looking work space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your desk is excellent looking as well as being very functional. If it was in a store I'd definitely buy it. It's just my style.
  
 Given the drum set, I guess you don't have any neighbours to worry about. I can rarely use my speakers.


----------



## bcollier

In honor of Halloween, a couple of Phillips Hue lit shots. There are some audio pieces hidden around somewhere.


----------



## htr2d2

bcollier said:


> In honor of Halloween, a couple of Phillips Hue lit shots. There are some audio pieces hidden around somewhere.


 
 Love it! I use back lighting on my TV, but never thought to use it for my workstation or the room. Very nice and may steal the desk lighting idea when I build my new desk next year.


----------



## linglingjr

bcollier said:


> In honor of Halloween, a couple of Phillips Hue lit shots. There are some audio pieces hidden around somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Great pictures man.  I always wanted to get some ambient lighting for my monitor, something like this would be awesome.


----------



## VeerK

bcollier said:


> In honor of Halloween, a couple of Phillips Hue lit shots. There are some audio pieces hidden around somewhere.




Why you no post closeup of desk?!
Lol, very nice and clean, I imagine that room is great for watching movies with that mood lighting.


----------



## BigTerminator

I will repost my old setup just to show where I came from. And of course post my new setup. Enjoy!
  
 Old Setup: 
  
  
 New Setup:


----------



## htr2d2

bcollier said:


> In honor of Halloween, a couple of Phillips Hue lit shots. There are some audio pieces hidden around somewhere.


 
  
 Never mind. I read it again and saw "Phillips Hue." I will hit amazon to see what those are.
  
 Eek! Is this what you used?
 http://www.amazon.com/Philips-431643-Personal-Wireless-Frustration/dp/B00BSN8DN4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414873468&sr=8-1&keywords=philips+hue+led
  
 =====
 bcollier,
  
 Is the color due to paint or LEDs? Love the purplish hue. If it is the LEDs, you mind providing a link to Amazon or whatever? If not, no worries.


----------



## w3ird0l0l

bcollier said:


> In honor of Halloween, a couple of Phillips Hue lit shots. There are some audio pieces hidden around somewhere.


 
  
 you have a neat and nice room! envy your room!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I finally took a few shots of my home theaters/PC setup along with my headphone DAC/Amp (they aren't great, but it's hard to get good pictures with this type of screen space and flash.  Then with no flash I get artifacts until I find the right ISO setting.  However this will give you the idea:
  

  

  

  

  
  

  
 You can see the audio specs in my signature, but here are the PC specs:
  
 GPU: SLI ASUS GTX 660 Ti DCII 2GB @ 1215/7012
 LCD: BenQ XL2420TE (144Hz) + 22" Dell + 42" RCA 1080p
 Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme6
 Sound: SoundBlaster ZXR + Yamaha RX-V863 (LPCM) + Polk Audio Monitor 45Bs & 30s + Definitive Tech C/L/R 2002
 RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series DDR3 2133 4x4GB
 Storage: Samsung 840 Pro 128GB + 4TB Seagate Barracuda +1TB WD Black Caviar + 1TB Seagate Barracuda
 PSU: Corsair HX 750W 80+ Silver (62A)
 UPS: Cyberpower CP1200AVR (720W)
 OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate x64
 Cooling: Corsair 650D + TT Water2.0 Pro
  
  
  
 Then you have my Aune T1 and SoundMAGIC HP100:


----------



## bcollier

htr2d2 said:


> Never mind. I read it again and saw "Phillips Hue." I will hit amazon to see what those are.
> 
> Eek! Is this what you used?
> http://www.amazon.com/Philips-431643-Personal-Wireless-Frustration/dp/B00BSN8DN4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414873468&sr=8-1&keywords=philips+hue+led
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, went AWOL on the thread for a bit. The Phillips Hue kit i'm using is the one for BR30 bulbs (indoor floods), and then I bought a 4th bulb as these were replacing 4 75w bulbs in the ceiling. The original impetus was heat reduction --- I've got a lot of electronics stacked in the room, and the closet on the far wall houses the amps / video game consoles / some of the gear that runs the living room on the other side of the wall. Having another 300W rain down from the ceiling was a little nuts. This house was built in '04 and went totally nutty on the quantity of 75w incandescent floods. I'm slowly swapping them out, but the rest of the house is going on much cheaper LED bulbs, and in some cases Belkin WeMo switches for lights where timer or remote access would be useful (front of house lights, backyard, inside family room for the dogs, etc)
  
 But since I was going LED, the idea of being able to run colors and instantly switch from respectable home office to game / movie central was very appealing. Since I loved the ceiling Hue lights so much, I purchased some Hue light LED strips for behind the TV, under the desk, behind my PC monitors, and then under the small secondary wall desk at the back of the room. I keep the LEDs off for the normal office lighting scenes, but then have them as accent colors for the fun stuff -- including the orange glow in those Halloween pics. It's hard to see, because I was rightly called out for omitting a desk close up, but I also have a Razer Chroma keyboard / mouse combo with programmable colors. So they got in on the purple / orange action as well.
  
 There are definitely more cost-effective colored LED solutions out there, but the Phillips app ecosystem / api is really solid.


----------



## babyryoga

Ragnarok in! Things I need:
  
 - New desk
 - Yggdrasil


----------



## BugleBoy

My current set-up


----------



## guitargonaut

My humble set-up...


----------



## htr2d2

guitargonaut said:


> My humble set-up...


 
  
 Beautiful room. Gorgeous in fact!
  
 All you are missing is a big screen over the fireplace, though, why distract from the guitar, receiver, and tube amp.
  
 What receiver are you using? Is that scotch or bourbon?


----------



## guitargonaut

htr2d2 said:


> Beautiful room. Gorgeous in fact!
> 
> All you are missing is a big screen over the fireplace, though, why distract from the guitar, receiver, and tube amp.
> 
> What receiver are you using? Is that scotch or bourbon?


 
 Thank you!
  
 Sorry, old picture.  What you're seeing is a Marantz CD player.  I've completed the ripping of all my CDs and now use the MacBook Air as my transport.  The Vincent pre drives a Vincent amp which drives the Thiels.  The room isn't big enough for a flatscreen over the fireplace, I've been on the lookout for the perfect guitar to hang in that venerated location.
  
 Good eye on the drink, it's actually a glass of Jose Cuervo Family Reserve.  Love my tequila...


----------



## htr2d2

guitargonaut said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sorry, old picture.  What you're seeing is a Marantz CD player.  I've completed the ripping of all my CDs and now use the MacBook Air as my transport.  The Vincent pre drives a Vincent amp which drives the Thiels.  The room isn't big enough for a flatscreen over the fireplace, I've been on the lookout for the perfect guitar to hang in that venerated location.
> 
> Good eye on the drink, it's actually a glass of Jose Cuervo Family Reserve.  Love my tequila...


 

 Yeah, you probably right. Just give yourself a kink in your neck with a TV.
  
 Cheers! (raises a glass of rum)


----------



## autoteleology




----------



## linglingjr

tus-chan said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 Those are awesome looking heat sinks on the gpus.  Not all goofy and flashy, looks great!


----------



## htr2d2

linglingjr said:


> Those are awesome looking heat sinks on the gpus.  Not all goofy and flashy, looks great!


 

 Do you mean the CPU? It is huge! In fact, it seems excessive but maybe Tus-Chan is over clocking. Looks to be the Cooler Master 800 or 812. Agreed, nice GPUs in SLI.
  
 Oddly, I think his case is probably the most sexy component. Simple lines, functional, and sexy!


----------



## linglingjr

htr2d2 said:


> Do you mean the CPU? It is huge! In fact, it seems excessive but maybe Tus-Chan is over clocking. Looks to be the Cooler Master 800 or 812. Agreed, nice GPUs in SLI.
> 
> Oddly, I think his case is probably the most sexy component. Simple lines, functional, and sexy!


 
 I'm talking about the coolers on the GPU and the lack of a fan shroud.  Gigabyte always had nice looking video cards.


----------



## autoteleology

lol, thanks for the compliments guys. I'm actually trying to sell this beast on eBay (for $1,350 no less) so I am happy other people find it appealing.

 Heatsink is in fact the TPC 812. Even with random Cooler Master fans attached, it basically hits room temperature CPU temps at full load. I got it for $20 used, great deal considering it costs like $80 new.

 I like the case, especially the snap-on doors, but it's kind of huge. You can fit a small family inside it. I'm looking to go back down to mini-ITX for my next build, inside a Carbide Air 240, so I can put it on my desk and admire it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also really appreciate the metal heatsink shroud on the GPUs. I think it looks pretty sexy, it's almost up there with the fancy metal GeForce stock blower.


----------



## Lev Ahriman




----------



## acain

lev ahriman said:


>




WOW that's beautiful great set up.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I can't even figure out what I am looking at there.  You have a 5.1 setup all hitting you from the front?


----------



## PleasantSounds




----------



## BugleBoy

pleasantsounds said:


>


 
  
 Nice set-up! The speaker stands look great. Is it custom built?


----------



## linglingjr

pleasantsounds said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 Oooooh all dem desktop short cuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is it weird that never have more than 4 things on my desktop?


----------



## Androb

linglingjr said:


> Oooooh all dem desktop short cuts :eek:   Is it weird that never have more than 4 things on my desktop?



Yea you gotta call the doctor fast!!!!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

linglingjr said:


> Oooooh all dem desktop short cuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You're not the only one, my friend:

 Although on the flipside, I do tend to have at least 3 windows open at the same time (commonly Skype, 1 or 2 instances of Microsoft Word, Sticky Notes, Chrome, and iTunes).


----------



## PleasantSounds

bugleboy said:


> Nice set-up! The speaker stands look great. Is it custom built?


 
  
 These are IsoAcoustics. Needed to lift the speakers off the desktop surface. Very happy with the choice.


----------



## PleasantSounds

linglingjr said:


> Oooooh all dem desktop short cuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's all about preferences. Having plenty of screen real estate makes this more usable. I usually have 4-5 applications open, so going through the start menu to open them would drive me nuts. Some of these icons are just short term document storage.


----------



## BugleBoy

pleasantsounds said:


> These are IsoAcoustics. Needed to lift the speakers off the desktop surface. Very happy with the choice.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Checked their site. Cannot find anything for my ProAc Ref 8 signature. I have sent them a note to see if they can come up with something that fits the ProAc's.


----------



## kid vic

lev ahriman said:


>


 
 Your source stack on to of the gargoyle (?) is AMAZING, now i want to do something similar for my new setup.
 Questions: what is in that stack?
 Do you have a turntable rig?


----------



## PleasantSounds

bugleboy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Checked their site. Cannot find anything for my ProAc Ref 8 signature. I have sent them a note to see if they can come up with something that fits the ProAc's.


 
  
 Mine are L8R200, but your speakers are smaller - looks like the L8R130 may work for you. That's what is recommended for similar size speakers.


----------



## Lev Ahriman

ncsuzoso said:


> I can't even figure out what I am looking at there.  You have a 5.1 setup all hitting you from the front?


 
  
 =) No, its a 9.2 system, the 4 surround speakers are placed at the sides and back of the couch and do not show in the pictures.


----------



## Lev Ahriman

kid vic said:


> Your source stack on to of the gargoyle (?) is AMAZING, now i want to do something similar for my new setup.
> Questions: what is in that stack?
> Do you have a turntable rig?


 

 Cheers kid vic! its a Dragon not a gargoyle =)
 No I don't have a turntable rig.
 The stereo stack holds NAD M51 feeds NAD C372 + C272 that powers the 2 outside floor standing speakers in a BI-amp configuration.


----------



## kid vic

lev ahriman said:


> Cheers kid vic! its a Dragon not a gargoyle =)
> No I don't have a turntable rig.
> The stereo stack holds NAD M51 feeds NAD C372 + C272 that powers the 2 outside floor standing speakers in a BI-amp configuration.


 
 I should have guessed NAD, looks wicked and probably sounds wicked too!


----------



## Lev Ahriman

kid vic said:


> I should have guessed NAD, looks wicked and probably sounds wicked too!


 

 Oh yes, they sound real good.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

lev ahriman said:


> =) No, its a 9.2 system, the 4 surround speakers are placed at the sides and back of the couch and do not show in the pictures.


 
  
  
 That was my guess, but I figured you would have shown the rears  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Awesome setup btw.


----------



## Lev Ahriman

ncsuzoso said:


> That was my guess, but I figured you would have shown the rears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Cheers! yeah I took a wider panoramic picture including the rears but the stitching software did some strange stuff to it so I didn't upload it =)


----------



## sealman

Well I have made some large changes to my comp desk setup so figured I would post some new pics etc.
  
 Updated comp parts list: red is the new stuff.
 Emotiva Airmotiv 5's front and 4's in rear surround, Emotiva UMC200 . Senn HD570 and Xaomi Piston 2's, prescription glasses with an Antlion Mod Mic.
 Comp is an i7 950, 12gb ram, 2- 250 gb ssd's and 2 tb's on platters. GTX 980.
 Sub is a Triska Sub I made from the Parts Express Project Showcase.
  
 I also finished decorating the room with some of my other guilty pleasures.


----------



## htr2d2

sealman said:


> Well I have made some large changes to my comp desk setup so figured I would post some new pics etc.
> 
> Updated comp parts list: red is the new stuff.
> Emotiva Airmotiv 5's front and 4's in rear surround, Emotiva UMC200 . Senn HD570 and Xaomi Piston 2's, prescription glasses with an Antlion Mod Mic.
> ...


 
  
 Nice update, Sealman. Really dating yourself with the Hulk and Fantastic Four. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Grats on the HD570.


----------



## DarrenLays

Will post my specs later when in on my pc, I'm on the tablet right now


----------



## sealman

htr2d2 said:


> Nice update, Sealman. Really dating yourself with the Hulk and Fantastic Four.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lol, I got the "old school" framed posters at Hobby Lobby couple of weeks ago. And yes I am dating myself with them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
  
 As for the HD570, I actually like my Momentums better sound wise but the 570's are 250% more comfortable to wear with my glasses on than either of my Momentums (on or over ear).
 The 570's are not new as I bought them 15ish years ago. They have been packed up and only have maybe 20 hours on them in the last 8 years.


----------



## VXAce

darrenlays said:


> Will post my specs later when in on my pc, I'm on the tablet right now


 
 Nice, just nice...


----------



## DarrenLays

vxace said:


> Nice, just nice...




Here's my build log if you wanted to look! 

It's still a work in progress to some extent!

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/185034-updated-the-renewal-i7-4790k-z97-m-power-r9-290x-cryorig-r1-ultimate/


----------



## acain

darrenlays said:


> Here's my build log if you wanted to look!
> 
> It's still a work in progress to some extent!
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/185034-updated-the-renewal-i7-4790k-z97-m-power-r9-290x-cryorig-r1-ultimate/


 

 I know nothing about gaming computers but that looks amazing and very expensive.


----------



## DarrenLays

acain said:


> I know nothing about gaming computers but that looks amazing and very expensive.


 
  
  
 It's still a work in progress, I'm debating on a different case with a bigger window, to show off the hardware better, but I haven't decided which case I want since I have pretty strict criteria!
  

  
 I'll post a picture of my whole setup when my HD800's come in!


----------



## acain

darrenlays said:


> It's still a work in progress, I'm debating on a different case with a bigger window, to show off the hardware better, but I haven't decided which case I want since I have pretty strict criteria!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a picture of my whole setup when my HD800's come in!


 

 What does that kind of computer build cost anyway? I could only imagine how expensive that is.


----------



## DarrenLays

acain said:


> What does that kind of computer build cost anyway? I could only imagine how expensive that is.


 
  
  
 I think it was around $2,000, but I can't remember lol. The PC I had before was like $4,000, but I parted it out to build this PC so I could buy headphones and an amp and a new desk lol.


----------



## linglingjr

acain said:


> What does that kind of computer build cost anyway? I could only imagine how expensive that is.


 
  


acain said:


> I know nothing about gaming computers but that looks amazing and very expensive.


 
 lol it's the fancy wire management with those braided wires and LEDs.  He posted his build log...


----------



## acain

darrenlays said:


> I think it was around $2,000, but I can't remember lol. The PC I had before was like $4,000, but I parted it out to build this PC so I could buy headphones and an amp and a new desk lol.


 

 Very cool looking I could just sit there and stair at that computer and be amazed.


----------



## Mojo777

Finally got my basement office where I want it....well looking for a hp amp


----------



## Coolzo

Damn, nothing but uber nice rigs these last couple pages. I keep clicking on the pictures to take a closer look, but every time I get the "Just Deal With It" sloth gif >.< probably because this is from mobile. It's taunting me haha.


----------



## Dobber

just a mix of low cost items and stuff I had laying around.

  

  

  

 The lighting is a little wonky, Cloudy day here in Iowa today & no flash on camera.


----------



## plonter

very nice pictures guys, here is mine.. it's very modest (sorry for all the cable mess).
 the description of the parts is in my sig' below.
 I have a Grado SR80e connected to the amp (you can see by the plug) but it cannot be seen in the picture.


----------



## crf1986

Pics of when I built my system maybe a year ago.
  
 intel i7 4770k overclocked to 4.6ghz
 asus maximus vi gene mobo
 g.skill trident x 2400mhz 8gb x 4
 asus gtx 770 gpu
 corsair af120 and sp120 fans
 corsair h60 water cooler
 corsair gs700 psu
 corsair obsidian 350d case
 samsung 840evo 250gb ssd
 seagate baracuda 2tb hdd

  

  

  

  
 Only thing that has changed is my audio setup and graphics card (upgraded to a 780ti)
 Here is the new audio setup Foobar->Wyrd->Bifrost Uber->Asgard 2->HD 600 or HD 598


----------



## MooTaters

acain said:


> Very cool looking I could just sit there and stair at that computer and be amazed.


 

 Then you need to check out MDPC, they don't actually cost a million dollars, it's more a nod to the beautiful modding job some of these PC modders can do.


----------



## acain

mootaters said:


> Then you need to check out MDPC, they don't actually cost a million dollars, it's more a nod to the beautiful modding job some of these PC modders can do.


 

 I just looked those are unreal I probably couldn't  even turn one on.


----------



## DarrenLays

I got my HD800's in, here's a few pictures and also a link to my build log for my PC if you guys are interested in that stuff!    I need to get a Schiit Bifrost soon, I feel my "Fiio D3" DAC is a "bottleneck"
  
 http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/185034-updated-the-renewal-i7-4790k-z97-m-power-r9-290x-cryorig-r1-ultimate/?p=3613520
  
  
  
 Specs for those who are curious:
  
 Asus PB278Q 1440p Monitor
 Fractal Design Define R4 Case
 Intel i7 4790k
 MSI z97 M Power
 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHZ (2x8GB) + Lightbars
 MSI R9 290X Lightning
 EVGA 1000 P2 Power Supply
 Cryorig R1 Ultimate 
 Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
 5x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions + Custom yellow rings


----------



## TheDreamthinker

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Clean table you got there.
  
 Mind sharing what headphone stand that is? Looks gorgeous with the HD800.


----------



## DarrenLays

thedreamthinker said:


> Clean table you got there.
> 
> Mind sharing what headphone stand that is? Looks gorgeous with the HD800.


 
  
 It's the Woo Audio stand that's like $35 off Woo Audio's site. 
  
  
 I actually bought it from a guy used on Head-Fi for $20 and he did free 2 day shipping as well!


----------



## SunTanScanMan

@DarrenLays
 That looks great. Neat finish! Can't go wrong with the Define R4 case. I switched from the obsidian 650D and can't be happier, (namely the positive air flow).
 So I guess you fit the SSD in the backboard. Looks like you'll get great airflow. I have the same SSD, but I find I still need a mechanical drive, so just have one shelf remaining at the front.
  
 Also that's a monster power supply. Are you intending for a crossfire set up?


----------



## DarrenLays

suntanscanman said:


> @DarrenLays
> That looks great. Neat finish! Can't go wrong with the Define R4 case. I switched from the obsidian 650D and can't be happier, (namely the positive air flow).
> So I guess you fit the SSD in the backboard. Looks like you'll get great airflow. I have the same SSD, but I find I still need a mechanical drive, so just have one shelf remaining at the front.
> 
> Also that's a monster power supply. Are you intending for a crossfire set up?


 
  
  
 The SSD is actually in the 5.25 bay because I was to lazy to take out my motherboard to put it back there lol.
  
  
 The PSU is leftover from my SLI 780 + 3930k custom loop build, I just can't part with it because it's amazing.
  
 The back of the unit has a small switch that turns the fan off, regardless of how heavy of a load is on the PSU, until the unit itself hits 45° Celsius, then the fan turns on at an extremely low RPM to cool it off until it's back under 45 degrees.
  
I tested it once with my 3930k+780's heavily overclocked, and it took 30 minutes of benchmarking to turn the fan on!  Utterly amazing!
  
  
I may get Crossfire in the future, but it'll be a tight fit as the 290x lightning is a triple slot card.   I was planning on doing a custom loop in this PC as well, but it'll be a while before I do that.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

darrenlays said:


> The SSD is actually in the 5.25 bay because I was to lazy to take out my motherboard to put it back there lol.
> 
> 
> The PSU is leftover from my SLI 780 + 3930k custom loop build, I just can't part with it because it's amazing.
> ...


 

 Yeah 5.25 bay is probably most convenient. The SSD slot at the back is pretty useless IMO. How does the 290X compare to the 780?
  
 I had a AMD 7870 and was waiting for the 290X custom coolers last year. Lost my patience and switched to the EVGA 780ti Superclocked (stock cooler). I've since sold the ti to buy the W5000 and so I'm now back on the 7870. BF4 single-handedly put me off gaming lol. The 7870 still does an admirable job on that game. Does 144fps constant on low, and 100+ on medium.


----------



## DarrenLays

suntanscanman said:


> Yeah 5.25 bay is probably most convenient. The SSD slot at the back is pretty useless IMO. How does the 290X compare to the 780?
> 
> I had a AMD 7870 and was waiting for the 290X custom coolers last year. Lost my patience and switched to the EVGA 780ti SC (stock cooler). I've since sold the ti to buy the W5000 and so I'm now back on the 7870. BF4 single-handedly put me off gaming lol.


 
  
  
 Honestly I only lost a small amount of performance switching from the 3930k + two 780's to what I have now, the 290x overclocks to around 1200mhz and I still get well over 60 FPS at 1440p in the games I play, so it's totally cool with me!
  
 I reckon it's about 10-15% faster than one of my 780's, but I gained a slight boost in single-threaded performance from getting the 4790k as well, so I have almost the same performance as before, with a much smaller case. (Used to have a Corsair 900D)
  
 BTW about the storage part, I had a 2TB HDD for storage and stuff, but I put it in my mom's PC and I access it over the network now for music and stuff.
  
 I figured it'd be easier to stick it in her PC and use it over the network, that way I could take out the drive bays in my case for a tad bit better air flow.


----------



## Head Injury

> Originally Posted by *DarrenLays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Asus PB278Q 1440p Monitor
> Fractal Design Define R4 Case
> ...


 
 Nice setup, same case (sans window) and similar PSU I'm using in my new computer next weekend. I don't have all the extra fans though, hoping it stays cool enough with the sound dampening panels still installed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm using an MSI Gaming GTX 970 in it, which sets the fans to 0 RPM and dead silent until it hits a certain temperature. That plus the case, an EVGA power supply and Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler should mean a really, really quiet system when idle. You know you're an audiophile when...


----------



## SunTanScanMan

I've been out the loop on PC hardware for about 2 years, but I think a single fast GPU is still the best way to go. The RAM increase on the 290X over the 780 probably is a plus on a 1440p monitor. Though the 3GB on the 780 is still enough.
  
 I'm on the ivy bridge 3770K, overclocked to 4.4 but that is just overkill for work and study. It was on 4.6 but now I don't game as much, I should downclock it even more.
  
 Think my next build will be a silent optimised micro-ATX or mini ITX for convenience sake.
  
 EDIT: Also linustechtips is a great web/youtube site. I learned how to build my PC through his youtube guide
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Easy peasy, it was fun and you save a fortune.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

darrenlays said:


> It's the Woo Audio stand that's like $35 off Woo Audio's site.
> 
> 
> I actually bought it from a guy used on Head-Fi for $20 and he did free 2 day shipping as well!


 
  
 Nice. Thanks.


----------



## freedom01

My humble desk rig 
 Sucked many hours of my life thus far


----------



## thatBeatsguy

freedom01 said:


> My humble desk rig
> Sucked many hours of my life thus far


 
 Could you give us a more detailed rundown of your audio rig? That stack in the middle really caught my eye. That, the HD800, and its stand looks great with your MacBook, IMO.


----------



## freedom01

thatbeatsguy said:


> Could you give us a more detailed rundown of your audio rig? That stack in the middle really caught my eye. That, the HD800, and its stand looks great with your MacBook, IMO.


 

 Hi bro,
  
 That stack or rather the entire ecosystem is from the iFi.
  
 Mac w/ Audirvana Plus -> iFi mercury usb -> iFi usbpower -> iFi gemini cable -> iFi micro iDSD
  
 Haha the rack is from iFi too.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

freedom01 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> That stack or rather the entire ecosystem is from the iFi.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, a complete iFi rack? Amazing. IIRC all that costs about an HD800, if not slightly more. Great rig, man!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Just jumped from SLI 660 Ti setup to one 970.  Total cost between selling SLI setup and buying 970, $48.
  

  
 I really need a better camera.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ncsuzoso said:


> Just jumped from SLI 660 Ti setup to one 970.  Total cost between selling SLI setup and buying 970, $48.


 
 The question is -- is it worth it?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

thatbeatsguy said:


> The question is -- is it worth it?


 
  
  
 Haha, for always having 99% usage and not having to worry about SLI drivers and considering I can run it at 1.5GHz/8GHz and out run a 780 and tie a 980, yes it was worth it


----------



## Coolzo

ncsuzoso said:


> Haha, for always having 99% usage and not having to worry about SLI drivers and considering I can run it at 1.5GHz/8GHz and out run a 780 and tie a 980, yes it was worth it  :veryevil:




I'll be overclocking my 660ti today. Don't make me regret my (year ago) $200 purchase lmao


----------



## Hunter220

That ifi rack is pretty cool looking, just got my Sennheiser HD650s in a few days ago so currently building a wooden stand for my gear.  Will post pics if I can get that completed any time soon, only issue is now getting distracted listening to music and not building haha.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

coolzo said:


> I'll be overclocking my 660ti today. Don't make me regret my (year ago) $200 purchase lmao


 
  
 Haha, I had two of them!  They are still great cards if you aren't trying to run the newest games at the absolute max settings @ 1080p.  There are a few games that push past 2GB of VRAM these days, but they are far and few between.
  
 Just so I don't get my picture left out on the 2nd to last post of the last page here it is again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I was expecting someone to ask me what the hell I did to my sound card (Creative ZXR)  haha


----------



## htr2d2

ncsuzoso said:


> Just jumped from SLI 660 Ti setup to one 970.  Total cost between selling SLI setup and buying 970, $48.
> 
> I really need a better camera.


 
  
 Curious, how much for the 970? Brand is MSI but what model?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

htr2d2 said:


> Curious, how much for the 970? Brand is MSI but what model?


 
  
 $350 at NewEgg
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832
  
 They were selling out constantly, but it seems they are able to keep them in stock now.  That is the most popular model out of the lineup right now.  The Zotac cards look like the best, but they use a proprietary module called OC+ and it actually OCs worse than a bone stock NVIDIA model because they have locked the voltages lower than any other brand (this is without any BIOS flashing or anything, just stock all around).


----------



## htr2d2

ncsuzoso said:


> $350 at NewEgg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832
> 
> They were selling out constantly, but it seems they are able to keep them in stock now.  That is the most popular model out of the lineup right now.  The Zotac cards look like the best, but they use a proprietary module called OC+ and it actually OCs worse than a bone stock NVIDIA model because they have locked the voltages lower than any other brand (this is without any BIOS flashing or anything, just stock all around).


 

 Excellent. Good information and I will monitor Amazon. If a sale occurs, I will update. I generally buy every other generation, so it is time.


----------



## linglingjr

ncsuzoso said:


> I was expecting someone to ask me what the hell I did to my sound card (Creative ZXR)  haha


 
 Hahaha I just saw your first picture and the first thing that caught my eye was "What are those massive capacitors?!?" That's pretty interesting.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

ncsuzoso said:


> Haha, I had two of them!  They are still great cards if you aren't trying to run the newest games at the absolute max settings @ 1080p.  There are a few games that push past 2GB of VRAM these days, but they are far and few between.
> 
> Just so I don't get my picture left out on the 2nd to last post of the last page here it is again
> 
> ...


 
 I noticed that, too, but paid more attention to how you sold your SLI 660s for a 980. 
 Also, I see you use an ASRock mobo. Glad to see I'm not the only one using them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
*EDIT:* I just took the time to clear out my desk, so I thought it'd be a good time to post a picture of it. My room is usually never this clean and tidy, but if it is, it usually doesn't stay that way very long. Anyways, here it is:
  

  
 The actual image is pretty huge, so click if you dare. It's kinda messy still, but I didn't really have the time to clean it out completely. Can you name the IEMs (and headphone that I never use) in the image?
  


Spoiler: PC Specs:



CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 V2 @ 3.3 GHz (stock) GPU: Colorful GTX 650 Ti BOOST 2GB
 RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 16 GB (8 GB x 2)
 MB: ASRock B75 Pro3
 PSU: Antec VP 650W
 System drive: AData something 128GB SSD.
 Secondary drive: Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB
 Case: Thermaltake Urban S1


----------



## Headzone

edityed


----------



## kid vic

thatbeatsguy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Are those bioniciles??? THROWBACK


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kid vic said:


> Are those bioniciles??? THROWBACK


 
 Sadly, no, as much as I liked to own one. These are the ones that supposedly "succeeded" Bionicle, a.k.a. Hero Factory. I was pretty close to gathering the whole set, but then I met Head-Fi...


----------



## Coolzo

thatbeatsguy said:


> Sadly, no, as much as I liked to own one. These are the ones that supposedly "succeeded" Bionicle, a.k.a. Hero Factory. I was pretty close to gathering the whole set, but then I met Head-Fi...




Oh shiz, if only I had a picture of all the Bionicle sets I used to own... but nope, I had to sell them all for way too cheap. I sold them for $25 at a yard sale, a whole military-size footocker full of parts.... if only I would've pieced everything out (no pun intended).. screw my (at the time) teenage laziness


----------



## kid vic

coolzo said:


> Oh shiz, if only I had a picture of all the Bionicle sets I used to own... but nope, I had to sell them all for way too cheap. I sold them for $25 at a yard sale, a whole military-size footocker full of parts.... if only I would've pieced everything out (no pun intended).. screw my (at the time) teenage laziness


 
 Hahaha I had like 4 or 5 but I havent seen them since like grade 7...


----------



## reiserFS

Small change for my desktop setup..
 Excuse the bad picture quality, but I only have access to my phone's camera right now.


----------



## linglingjr

reiserfs said:


> Small change for my desktop setup..
> Excuse the bad picture quality, but I only have access to my phone's camera right now.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey nice Ikea chair! Not really, I've owned the same one for about a year and the fake leather is already starting to come off the bottom : (


----------



## Headzone

My setup is still a bit temporary but I won't remove it this time... Just got new speaker stands, next im going to get some better isopads and digital equalizer for the speaker setup.


----------



## genclaymore

I got my Asgard 2 in sitting near my newly gotten HE-500, with the Bi-frost uber under it.


----------



## htr2d2

headzone said:


> My setup is still a bit temporary but I won't remove it this time... Just got new speaker stands, next im going to get some better isopads and digital equalizer for the speaker setup.


 
 Headzone,
  
 What are you looking at in the way of isopads? Thanks!


----------



## Nec3

headzone said:


> My setup is still a bit temporary but I won't remove it this time... Just got new speaker stands, next im going to get some better isopads and digital equalizer for the speaker setup.


 

 Where do you put your legs...


----------



## HeyWaj10

Might be his seat...talk about some bass shakers!


----------



## Headzone

The sub is there just for testing and stuff.. I don't normally use it, the genelecs lack a hi pass filter so there is lots of phase issues.. Planning on getting dual Adam 7 subs some day (for better frequency response) to finish the setup.
  
 I love the setup so far - With acoustic treatment it sounds like a real studio on your desk..
  
  


> Headzone,
> 
> What are you looking at in the way of isopads? Thanks!


 
 Was thinking of these:
 http://www.thomann.de/fi/the_takustik_isopad_6.htm
  
 I'm not sure if they work with these speakers since they have reflex ports on the bottom, but we'll see..


----------



## hifi nub

My 750D, 3770k ivy bridge OC'd to 4.6Ghz with water cooling. EK L240 Kit. Two 140mm Noctua's in the front. Case is equipped with 750D DEMCiflex dust filter kit. Looking to get a gfx card for it soon, not on my high to-do list atm. Waiting on EK for full waterblock for 970 gfx cards.


----------



## htr2d2

headzone said:


> The sub is there just for testing and stuff.. I don't normally use it, the genelecs lack a hi pass filter so there is lots of phase issues.. Planning on getting dual Adam 7 subs some day (for better frequency response) to finish the setup.
> 
> I love the setup so far - With acoustic treatment it sounds like a real studio on your desk..
> 
> ...


 

 I couldn't find a USA retailer that has those. Too bad. Nice.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Hey hifi nub, did you slot under those fans or is there a place there they suck from I'm not aware of.  I don't have a 750D, but I have a 650D.  I've been wanting to add a cold air intake from the bottom of this case for a while.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

htr2d2 said:


> I couldn't find a USA retailer that has those. Too bad. Nice.


 
  
 In US, multiple sizes/styles:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Post-Audio-MP-5-Pair-5-X11-Monitor-Pads-Isolation-Speaker-Foam-/251748283213?pt=US_Acoustical_Treatments&hash=item3a9d5df34d
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auralex-MOPAD-Studio-Foam-Monitor-Isolation-Pad-4-Pack-For-2-Speakers-/301028154767?pt=US_Acoustical_Treatments&hash=item4616ad1d8f
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Post-Audio-MP-8-Pair-8-X12-Monitor-Pads-Isolation-Speaker-Foam-/271629678617?pt=US_Acoustical_Treatments&hash=item3f3e63f819
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-pck-Anti-Vibration-isolation-pad-rubber-cork-4x4x7-8-COMPRESSOR-SPEAKER-DRYER-/200864530104?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4757eb8
  
  
 Last one is interesting.


----------



## htr2d2

ncsuzoso said:


> In US, multiple sizes/styles:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Post-Audio-MP-5-Pair-5-X11-Monitor-Pads-Isolation-Speaker-Foam-/251748283213?pt=US_Acoustical_Treatments&hash=item3a9d5df34d
> 
> ...


 

 Nice! Thank you.


----------



## hifi nub

ncsuzoso said:


> Hey hifi nub, did you slot under those fans or is there a place there they suck from I'm not aware of.  I don't have a 750D, but I have a 650D.  I've been wanting to add a cold air intake from the bottom of this case for a while.


 
 Heya! You see those two docks at the bottom in front of the PSU? Those can get removed. Under that there are honey comb fan holes.
  

  
 Which looks like from the bottom.
  

  
 In which mine looks like with the filter.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Oh ok, on the 650D you don't get that and it's a mid-tower, so that makes some sense vs. the full tower of the 750D.


----------



## motberg

low WAF I guess... the SSD's are mounted on PPA blocks and some home-made air suspension under the board, the ATX bench is a double ply ATX board sandwich with Herbies dots between, then more Herbies to the granite slab, then more Herbies stuff to the desk base. The OS SSD has a PPA battery pack, the NOFAN thing works great with a 45W i5...The TeraDak ATX 210 was pretty much plug-and-play and has a separate 5V line out for the PPA v2 USB card. Mouse and Keyboard are on a 1 meter extension via PS/2, I usually power off the monitor while playing.

 The room is closed most the time with no outside windows, so I hope no problems with dust...


----------



## hifi nub

ncsuzoso said:


> Oh ok, on the 650D you don't get that and it's a mid-tower, so that makes some sense vs. the full tower of the 750D.


 
 You could always upgrade to the 750D, just look out for good deals on it. I grabbed mine for $149.99 at tigerdirect. No taxes as well.
  
 OH WOW.
  
 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8513332&CatId=1510
  
  Instant Savings: - $25.00  (16%) Today's Price: $13499 Less Rebate: -$25.00[size=smaller]* Ends 12/28/2014. *  See Terms.Restrictions Apply.NOTICE: Limit (1) ONE rebate per person, billing address, company, or household[/size] Final Price: $10999 * After Rebate   With free shipping!   I'd grab it if I didn't have a 750D already.


----------



## lee730

Alienware Area 51 R2


----------



## NCSUZoSo

hifi nub said:


> You could always upgrade to the 750D, just look out for good deals on it. I grabbed mine for $149.99 at tigerdirect. No taxes as well.
> 
> OH WOW.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't want a full size tower though, it's why I got a mid, the 650D.  I'm not worried enough about putting a fan on the bottom enough to change cases.


----------



## aleks123

Still have some cable management to do but pretty happy overall


----------



## senator52

What's the brown unit between your monitor and 305's?


----------



## htr2d2

aleks123 said:


> Still have some cable management to do but pretty happy overall


 
  
 Looks good. Nice and clean.


----------



## Tim-E

I believe its a pre-amp by scarlett


----------



## Coolzo

tim-e said:


> I believe its a pre-amp by scarlett





senator52 said:


> What's the brown unit between your monitor and 305's?




It's a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2? (Might be a different scarlett like 2i4 or 4i6 though, they all look real similar) Audio Interface and the monitors are JBL LSR308s



aleks123 said:


> Still have some cable management to do but pretty happy overall




Lol, I have about the same computer case (Fractal R4?), I used to have a scarlett with JBLs, and I have the same monitor too. Dang I don't feel hipster anymore  I have the same chair too


----------



## aleks123

coolzo said:


> It's a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2? (Might be a different scarlett like 2i4 or 4i6 though, they all look real similar) Audio Interface and the monitors are JBL LSR308s
> Lol, I have about the same computer case (Fractal R4?), I used to have a scarlett with JBLs, and I have the same monitor too. Dang I don't feel hipster anymore  I have the same chair too


 
 Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 with JBL LSR305's not 8's.

 Haha yeah the case is a Fractal Design Define R4, great minds must think alike!


----------



## IceClass




----------



## Draygonn

After several months of RMAs I finally got a terrific card (Vapor-X 290) but it was too long for the Hadron so I sidegraded to a Corsair 250D. Wonderful airflow, fits my HX850, and I finally have the quiet gaming I wanted when moving to mITX. 






iceclass said:


> Spoiler


Nice use of space. I'm a huge fan of the WA2, so beautiful.


----------



## Hunter220

Ice that is a beautiful setup, what speakers are those by the way?  Also what are you using to power them currently?

 Thanks!
 Hunter
  
 Quote:
  


iceclass said:


>


----------



## SunTanScanMan

draygonn said:


> After several months of RMAs I finally got a terrific card (Vapor-X 290) but it was too long for the Hadron so I sidegraded to a Corsair 250D. Wonderful airflow, fits my HX850, and I finally have the quiet gaming I wanted when moving to mITX.
> 
> Nice use of space. I'm a huge fan of the WA2, so beautiful.


 
 That 250D looks like a great package. It's definitely on the top of the list for my next build which will have a small form factor. I wasn't too sure on its looks at first, but I've definitely warmed to it. The 350D and the Air 240 are the other contenders.


----------



## turbo911

Wow, I have the same exact case, same speakers LSR305, scarlet 2i2, but different speaker pads (Auralex).
 Do you have LSR310? I want one for the lower end, as 5" don't produce enough bass.
  
 What mouse and keyboard do you have? lol
  
 Quote:


aleks123 said:


> Still have some cable management to do but pretty happy overall


----------



## BigTerminator

LSR310 is over priced. Get a Presonus T10. If you live in the states you can get one for $265.


----------



## IceClass

hunter220 said:


> Ice that is a beautiful setup, what speakers are those by the way? Also what are you using to power them currently?
> 
> Thanks!
> Hunter





Thanks, I appreciate that.

The speakers are old late 70s Mordaunt Short Festival Series 2 powered by a Toshiba System 15 mini-system stack of the same vintage with twin amps bridged into monoblocks. I'm a huge fan of the Toshiba 15.

I've been looking to upgrade the speakers for a while but to be honest I like the sound of them. They are not the most articulate speakers but they are fun and musical. That and the dimensions are pretty good with cabinets that are only six inches deep, they don't take up too much desk space. Also: They're cheap.

Finally, I've been at a loss to find replacements with decent dimensions, a good bottom end and no rear porting issues.


----------



## foshow

Happy New Year!


----------



## htr2d2

foshow said:


> Happy New Year!


 
  
 Thank you and you too!
  
 What headphone stand is that?


----------



## foshow

htr2d2 said:


> Thank you and you too!
> 
> What headphone stand is that?



 


It's from Woo Audio Model: HPS-T


----------



## htr2d2

foshow said:


> htr2d2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you and you too!
> ...


 

 Thank you!


----------



## turbo911

bigterminator said:


> LSR310 is over priced. Get a Presonus T10. If you live in the states you can get one for $265.


 

 Everywhere I've looked, the T10 is $399. The lowest of JBL LSR310 I've seen was $355. I think it is still too high and should be in $250-$300 range. Also JBL has Class D amp compare to Presonus A/B.


----------



## relaximjoking

what desk is that?


----------



## heishiro




----------



## htr2d2

heishiro said:


>


 
 Nice!
  
 Just curious. Why two laptops? I assume you are using each for a different purposes. I have two desktopswith one a general purpose and the other dedicated to Audio/Video processing.


----------



## BigTerminator

turbo911 said:


> Everywhere I've looked, the T10 is $399. The lowest of JBL LSR310 I've seen was $355. I think it is still too high and should be in $250-$300 range. Also JBL has Class D amp compare to Presonus A/B.


 
 If you live in the US send me a private message and I will let you know how to get the Presonus T10 for $265.


----------



## heishiro

htr2d2 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Just curious. Why two laptops? I assume you are using each for a different purposes. I have two desktopswith one a general purpose and the other dedicated to Audio/Video processing.


 
  
 laptop for net, movies and music, netbook for "*file*" sharing


----------



## aleks123

Some generic microsoft mouse and a logitech ultra flat keyboard


----------



## Headzone

turbo911 said:


> Everywhere I've looked, the T10 is $399. The lowest of JBL LSR310 I've seen was $355. I think it is still too high and should be in $250-$300 range. Also JBL has Class D amp compare to Presonus A/B.


 
 Yes i'm sure Class D amp is better for subwoofers.


----------



## neeet

My own design super fast rocket! That's a desktop if you want a mobile go for apple man book pro with retina the 13 inch is very compact and mobile


----------



## Voidrunner

Here's mine. 
  

  
 I use this as the family music/movies/etc system. Pretty simple. 
  
 Pioneer SP-BS21 speakers.
 Rotel RB-850 power amp.
 JAVS Dac-2 March edition for DAC/pre-amp/headphone amp duties. 
 Beyer Dynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm headphones.
 Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro edition soundcard (really want something else).
  
  
 Computer is on the floor under the desk, self-built system in a Rosewill Challenger case. Need to put together some good stands for the speakers, bring them up to ear height a little more. Also looking to replace the speakers at some point soonish. Kinda want something with a 5 or 6.5 inch woofer, just for a bit more reach into the lower end.


----------



## acain

foshow said:


> Happy New Year!



Nice set up very modern looking.


----------



## Timestretch

My biggest thing is my complete and total disregard for cable management. Generally the lights are off and all you can see is the TV or the Computer monitor, so I've been lazy with cables.


----------



## genclaymore

Took shots of my computer setup.


----------



## linglingjr

Hey! We have the same fan controller lol.  Best $15 I've ever spent.


----------



## genclaymore

I don't remember how much i paid for mine but it does it job very well.


----------



## htr2d2

timestretch said:


> My biggest thing is my complete and total disregard for cable management. Generally the lights are off and all you can see is the TV or the Computer monitor, so I've been lazy with cables.


 
  
 You are not the only one that disregards cable management. I usually invest a couple of hours on major rebuilds but it inevitably gets destroyed over time.
  
 I love your speakers. You build them yourself or ?


----------



## Timestretch

htr2d2 said:


> You are not the only one that disregards cable management. I usually invest a couple of hours on major rebuilds but it inevitably gets destroyed over time.
> 
> I love your speakers. You build them yourself or ?


 
   
 They're the "Buggtussel Amygdala."  It's really hard to find info on them these days, but they apparently retailed for around $4k in the early 2000s and they do sound neat.


----------



## htr2d2

timestretch said:


> They're the "Buggtussel Amygdala."  It's really hard to find info on them these days, but they apparently retailed for around $4k in the early 2000s and they do sound neat.


 

 They are absolutely gorgeous. I see a aviatrix DIY project in my future, but probably not until July or August. Not even close to the beauty of yours. Grats!


----------



## xdfjdkz

Here's the semi current status of mine, Valhalla 2 is gone as of today.


----------



## Hunter220

Xdfjdkz I really like the setup, but have three questions:
  
 What KEF speakers are those and how do you like them?
  
 And what did you replace the Valhalla with?  I can't see the new ones name.  Also in the same vein did you have the Valhalla 1 or 2?
  
 Quote:


xdfjdkz said:


> Here's the semi current status of mine, Valhalla 2 is gone as of today.


----------



## xdfjdkz

hunter220 said:


>


 
 They are the KEF Q100s, I enjoy them quite a bit but I only really use them for non-serious listening while doing work at home or while relaxing on the couch out of the frame.
  
 I replaced the Val 2 with an Audiolab M-DAC and it is the perfect one box solution for me thus far.


----------



## Hunter220

xdfjdkz said:


> They are the KEF Q100s, I enjoy them quite a bit but I only really use them for non-serious listening while doing work at home or while relaxing on the couch out of the frame.
> 
> I replaced the Val 2 with an Audiolab M-DAC and it is the perfect one box solution for me thus far.


 
 I thought that was what they were, I have been looking at a pair of those in Rosewood or Walnut for a while.  When you say you only use them for non-serious listening do you think they aren't up to the chops or just that you aren't using them at a professional level?
  
 That is a nice looking piece of kit, it always seems every time I come on this site I need more gear, but can't stop coming haha.  How does it do with the what look to be Senn HD800s?  I currently have HD650s and might be getting a pair of Audeze soon so trying to find a setup that won't need to be replaced too quickly.

 Thanks and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## xdfjdkz

hunter220 said:


> I thought that was what they were, I have been looking at a pair of those in Rosewood or Walnut for a while.  When you say you only use them for non-serious listening do you think they aren't up to the chops or just that you aren't using them at a professional level?
> 
> That is a nice looking piece of kit, it always seems every time I come on this site I need more gear, but can't stop coming haha.  How does it do with the what look to be Senn HD800s?  I currently have HD650s and might be getting a pair of Audeze soon so trying to find a setup that won't need to be replaced too quickly.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for all the questions!


 
 I think they are perfectly capable speakers, my set up just doesn't allow me to properly set them up as a serious listening station. A set in Walnut would be LOVELY.
  
 The M-DAC pairs very well with the HD700s,


----------



## Hunter220

That makes sense and ah couldn't tell if they were 700 or 800s.  What are you using to amp the KEFs?


----------



## xdfjdkz

hunter220 said:


> That makes sense and ah couldn't tell if they were 700 or 800s.  What are you using to amp the KEFs?


 
 I'm using a NAD304 integrated amp, it sounds nice but it is in desperate need of service. I'm on the fence about actually getting it done because it definitely needs the output relay replaced and likely needs the caps to be replaced. I may just replace it with an M-PWR or wait and get a set of 8200MBs to be able to push some serious power later on down the line.


----------



## zernan

this is more of a photographer's set-up... 
  
 I am still using my 6yr old Bose Companion 5 for my speaker and Audio Technica ATH-m50x for desktop use. I am planning and investing on some desktop audio equipment this year and looking forward to get some serious tips from this thread.
  
 iMac 27" 3.5Ghz i7 - 12TB - 32GB RAM - 4GB VRAM


----------



## thebluebulk

HP Pavilion, FiiO E10K, Koss KSC75 or Yuin PK3. on the cheap


----------



## chailee80

thebluebulk said:


> HP Pavilion, FiiO E10K, Koss KSC75 or Yuin PK3. on the cheap



How do the pk3s compare to the ksc75s?


----------



## thebluebulk

chailee80 said:


> How do the pk3s compare to the ksc75s?


 
 both sound amazing for the price. they actually have a similar sound. very open, flat maybe slightly bass heavy. be sure to buy PK3's through authorized dealer!


----------



## htr2d2

zernan said:


> this is more of a photographer's set-up...
> 
> I am still using my 6yr old Bose Companion 5 for my speaker and Audio Technica ATH-m50x for desktop use. I am planning and investing on some desktop audio equipment this year and looking forward to get some serious tips from this thread.
> 
> iMac 27" 3.5Ghz i7 - 12TB - 32GB RAM - 4GB VRAM


 
  
 Nice setup. Simple and elegant.
  
 Why is it you all have nice clean desks? Mine has a pile of junk on it at all times.


----------



## zernan

htr2d2 said:


> Nice setup. Simple and elegant.
> 
> Why is it you all have nice clean desks? Mine has a pile of junk on it at all times.


 
  
  
 Took me a long time to clean out all my mess. This table took careful planning on how to route all the external peripherals, speakers, and all the wires so that they are not visible.


----------



## htr2d2

zernan said:


> Took me a long time to clean out all my mess. This table took careful planning on how to route all the external peripherals, speakers, and all the wires so that they are not visible.


 

 Well, the time paid off. Very nice.


----------



## VXAce

thebluebulk said:


> HP Pavilion, FiiO E10K, Koss KSC75 or Yuin PK3. on the cheap


 

 E10K users unite! Just got mine yesterday. Been messing around with it, seems like it runs off my Nexus 10, running Android L.
  
 Less potato when I actually clean my desk...


----------



## mjrpayne19

First post I think...? Except maybe buying/selling gear...
 Current Audio (audiophile newb):
 KRK 8" Monitors x2
 Sony 7506's
 Beyerdynamic Custom One Pros
 UE 600vi IEM's
 Mad Dogs
 Alpha Dogs
 Bose OE's
 Audioengine D1 DAC/Amp
 Red Wine Modded AK100
 I know. Need better amp/dac setup. Especially for the AD's. You'll see where all the money has been going in short order 
  
  
 Current Rig:
  
 https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzocEIPd6kgrQXlMQlhrdEhmS3c&usp=sharing
  
 Typical black and red theme
 Cooler Master HAF X Case
 Asus Z77 MoBo
 Intel Core i7 2600K OC'ed to 4.6Ghz
 EVGA 660 SC GPU's x2
 16gig of G.Skill Ripjaws Ram
 128 SSD's for OS and Games x2
 500gig Seagate Barracuda for music
 1.5Terra WD Caviar Black for movies
 H110 AIO Watercooler for CPU
 Corsair HX850watt PSU
 Asus 27" LED 1080p Monitor
 Cheap staples desk and chair 
  
  
 Work-in-Progress Rig:
  
 https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzocEIPd6kgrYWRvb1pCcUtBdWs&usp=sharing
  
 Pics with it running are current. Build is like 4 months in. Everything done by me. Even the sleeving...all 100'+ worth *cries inside*.
 Black, gold, silver, and red theme. Wanted something different and I think it looks classy.

 Red Harbinger Cross Desk for case
 Asus Z97-WS MoBo
 Intel Core i7 4790k 4.4Ghz stock atm
 EVGA 780 ti Classified Kingpin's x2
 32gigs Corsair Dominator Platinum Ram
 EVGA 1300watt G2 PSU
 Custom sleeved extensions
 Fully Custom Watercooled. Over 3,500 just in that.
 XSPC RX480 Rad
 XSPC RX360 Rad
 Bitspower fittings for everything
 EK waterblocks for everything
 EK 150 Reservoirs x4
 D5 Pumps x2
 Primochill black onyx tubing
 Distilled water for coolant...might do Mayhems dye. We'll see
 LG Blu-ray drive
 Hot-swap Drive bays x2
 Bitfenix Touchscreen Fan Controller
 Cooler Master XtraFlo Red led fans x20 (Not available in US)
 DXRacer King series chair

 Still working on new peripherals as well like Monitor, keyboard, etc.
 I'm thinking one of the new 34" curved UWHD led screens and the new RGB series Corsair stuff. Undecided atm.
 Probably will be over 15k when all is said and done.
 Working on what SSD's and HDD to get as well. Probably one of the new PCIe SSD's and some more WD HDD for storage.


----------



## Destroysall

zernan said:


> this is more of a photographer's set-up...
> 
> I am still using my 6yr old Bose Companion 5 for my speaker and Audio Technica ATH-m50x for desktop use. I am planning and investing on some desktop audio equipment this year and looking forward to get some serious tips from this thread.
> 
> iMac 27" 3.5Ghz i7 - 12TB - 32GB RAM - 4GB VRAM


 
 Very nice!


----------



## thebluebulk

vxace said:


> E10K users unite! Just got mine yesterday. Been messing around with it, seems like it runs off my Nexus 10, running Android L.
> 
> Less potato when I actually clean my desk...


 
  
 Im jelous. i wish i could use it with my NextBook 7 (KitKat android)  but it seems to be a great little amp!


----------



## acain

thebluebulk said:


> Im jelous. i wish i could use it with my NextBook 7 (KitKat android)  but it seems to be a great little amp!


 

 I am able to use the E07K with my Samsung  and it runs off Kit Kat.


----------



## satish89

Went a little crazy over Xmas, upgraded a few peripherals.


----------



## senator52

satish89 said:


> Went a little crazy over Xmas, upgraded a few peripherals.




Where did you get that Stormtrooper?


----------



## satish89

senator52 said:


> Where did you get that Stormtrooper?


 
  
 Some friends of mine bought it for me a couple of years ago for a birthday present, I honestly have no idea where it came from. As I'm in Australia, my best guess would be Big-W or K-Mart, or Mr. Toys Toyworld or something like that.


----------



## htr2d2

satish89 said:


> Went a little crazy over Xmas, upgraded a few peripherals.


 
 Nice! and, yeah, love the storm trooper.


----------



## thebluebulk

acain said:


> I am able to use the E07K with my Samsung  and it runs off Kit Kat.


 
 if i buy the $10 app it might work with music files but not other sound like pandora or iradio. i have my sansa clip+ for music files


----------



## Silverprout

Compact...


----------



## htr2d2

silverprout said:


> Compact...


 
 Compact?!
  
 Efficient use of space! Best not to let my wife to see this post. I have her convinced I need a whole room for a man-cave.
  
 I like you monitor stands. I may be in the market for a pair. What and where?


----------



## Silverprout

htr2d2 said:


> Compact?!
> 
> Efficient use of space! Best not to let my wife to see this post. I have her convinced I need a whole room for a man-cave.
> 
> I like you monitor stands. I may be in the market for a pair. What and where?


 

 Vintage Ikea... ebay.


----------



## genclaymore

htr2d2 said:


> Compact?!
> 
> Efficient use of space! Best not to let my wife to see this post. I have her convinced I need a whole room for a man-cave.
> 
> I like you monitor stands. I may be in the market for a pair. What and where?


 
 Yea I sure if she did, the next time we see you, you be texting as you running from being hit with a steel cast Frying pan. Over the total cost of money you spent in the man-cave.


----------



## Devil Dog

senator52 said:


> Where did you get that Stormtrooper?


 
 Toys R Us. I have the same one as well as Yoda. Runs about $25.


----------



## htr2d2

genclaymore said:


> Yea I sure if she did, the next time we see you, you be texting as you running from being hit with a steel cast Frying pan. Over the total cost of money you spent in the man-cave.


 

 lol
  
 and it keeps getting more expensive. Decided to rip out the carpet. Heh.


----------



## zernan

destroysall said:


> Very nice!


 
  
 Thank you! Will be needing some DAC/AMP to add to my desktop soon. I am also hoping to get either a KRK Rokits 5 or 6 for start-up monitors later this year. My 5yr old Bose companion 5 still works for now.


----------



## Destroysall

zernan said:


> Thank you! Will be needing some DAC/AMP to add to my desktop soon. I am also hoping to get either a KRK Rokits 5 or 6 for start-up monitors later this year. My 5yr old Bose companion 5 still works for now.


 
 Schiit has got nice hardware if you ever considered investing into their products. Most of their amps now have preamps for speakers like the KRKs, so they would definitely fit nicely.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Greyson




----------



## NCSUZoSo

What is the deal with the drive on the egg crate foam?


----------



## Coolzo

Maybe it tightens the response of CD rips? :rolleyes:


----------



## htr2d2

greyson said:


>


 
 Beautiful case!


----------



## Destroysall

greyson said:


>


 
 Beautiful setup as always, Greyson!


----------



## Greyson

ncsuzoso said:


> What is the deal with the drive on the egg crate foam?


 
  
 Packing material from the BD drive, I had finished putting it together and needed to lift it off the floor a bit for the camera.
  


htr2d2 said:


> Beautiful case!


 


destroysall said:


> Beautiful setup as always, Greyson!


 
  
 Thanks. I've had my 650D for about 4 years and it's really the best case i've ever had.


----------



## amalgamist

xdfjdkz said:


> Here's the semi current status of mine, Valhalla 2 is gone as of today.


 
  
 Nice and tidy! I have the same table and just picked up some KEF speakers(LS50) myself


----------



## abvolt

looks great and the KEF Oh yeah..


----------



## hifi nub

The table is the perfect size. Down the street from me, it was gonna be picked up by the garbage man, so I grabbed it. Can't beat free.


----------



## abvolt

wow very cool ..


----------



## acain

hifi nub said:


> The table is the perfect size. Down the street from me, it was gonna be picked up by the garbage man, so I grabbed it. Can't beat free.




Free is the best.


----------



## PintoDave

I finally upgraded my rig. First major change since 2006!
  
 Biostar A870U3 motherboard
 AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (overclocked to 3.8GHz)
 16GB g.Skill DDR3 1600
 eVGA GTX 660 OC video card
  
 Also upgraded to Windows 8.1 while at it, running classic shell (can't stand the tile interface). So far no issues, feel to run more "fluid like" than windows 7 did, maybe due to the lack of Aero or the upgraded, don't really know at the moment.
  
 The motherboard is "meh", but I got it with the CPU for just $85.00, and spent another $50 on memory (8GB used from a friend, bought another 8GB), and then $30 for a Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo cooler.
  
 Definitely nice to be rollin' with a quad core now!


----------



## Amish

pintodave said:


> I finally upgraded my rig. First major change since 2006!
> 
> Biostar A870U3 motherboard
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (overclocked to 3.8GHz)
> ...


 
 This is a picture thread dude! Where be those PC pics??


----------



## amalgamist

Thinking of selling my Titan SLI for a single GPU, 980 or Titan Black?


----------



## abvolt

Just read on techpowerup the titan x is going on a big sale for like 1350. lots I know your 2 titans should still be really fine though..


----------



## viperman69

nice clean setup, I too am using an A/V receiver for my audio needs


----------



## preproman

Still under construction..


----------



## htr2d2

preproman said:


> Still under construction..


 
 I like your monitor stand. Mine are boring in comparison.


----------



## linglingjr

preproman said:


> Still under construction..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice stand for your audio equipment.  Where'd you get those legs?  I did a similar thing for my much smaller set up, all from Ikea, for like $15:


----------



## acain

linglingjr said:


> Nice stand for your audio equipment.  Where'd you get those legs?  I did a similar thing for my much smaller set up, all from Ikea, for like $15:


 
 Pluming pipe makes good legs and it is easy to paint. Nice set up


----------



## preproman

linglingjr said:


> Nice stand for your audio equipment.  Where'd you get those legs?  I did a similar thing for my much smaller set up, all from Ikea, for like $15:


 
  
 Yeah - I got them from Ikea as well.   How tall are those legs?  They look good.  I need about 6 or 7" in height to let the gear breath..  My DAC is huge.


----------



## linglingjr

preproman said:


> Yeah - I got them from Ikea as well.   How tall are those legs?  They look good.  I need about 6 or 7" in height to let the gear breath..  My DAC is huge.


 
 They'll give you almost exactly 4 inches of clearance below - the lake people amp I have is tiny. I think they have different size ones, but I can't seem to find any on their website.


----------



## Hunter220

They have 4 inch, 6 inch and 8 inch.  I use them with some rock maple blocks I planed and finished for my audio gear and computer stands.  If I have a chance I can take a picture soon though if you search for Ikea Capita legs you should be able to find some shots or places to buy them.


----------



## preproman

I have the Capita legs, the 8inch (in the pic) and the 4 inch which they replaced.  Those legs just look really think for some reason.


----------



## nbakid2000

This is actually old and no longer exists (the stereo is in my car now, and I'll post my new system), but this what I had:
 I took out the Yamaha RX-350 and hooked up the Pioneer Premier DEH-P610BT car stereo to the computer with a friend's help. It sounds fantastic and is still hooked up to my Wharfedale Diamond series tower speakers. The Pioneer is no longer in production and I wound up getting it for just over $100, brand new sealed from a dealer. It sounds amazing - very punchy, clear and crisp. It's got a really nice edge to it that I like, similar to the Yamaha. And it's a big space saver too, which is great! The DAC is the Nu-Force Icon uDac-2.


----------



## nbakid2000

Here's the new system. Basically everything the same (see previous post), except for the Yamaha R-S201. The Dell monitor will eventually get upgraded, as it's a POS. It's just there as a second screen for Spotify and other non-super important visual information. The earbuds are Miles Davis Trumpets by Monster (they sound fantastic). I use them mainly on my phone but sometimes on the Nu-Force Icon uDac-2. The big headphones are Sennheiser 558s, also used at the desk sometimes and on my iPhone 4s. Still using the Wharfedale Diamond towers (took off the front grill for you guys) for the most part though, and the vinyl I just got for the cover for $1 at a record fair.


----------



## BlackBear98

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/dkmpgf09z2gm9j1/AACSlPyYCIhl58sJpe1nmf7Ca
  
 Schiit audio Vali
 DT880 32ohm "Plan on getting the DT880 250 or 600 let me know what you think"
 AOC i2267Fw monitor
 AOC 193FWk
 CM Storm Quick Fire TK
 Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
 Cyborg R.A.T 7
 Fiio 1x 
 Sony Extra Bass Earbuds
 Mod mic
  
 Computer parts-
 Coolermaster 212 Evo
 AMD Radeon HD 7870
 i5 3470
 500w powersupply 
 Gigabyte motherboard
 WD 1T Hard drive
 WD 500Gb Hard drive
 16Gb of RAM


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

blackbear98 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/dkmpgf09z2gm9j1/AACSlPyYCIhl58sJpe1nmf7Ca
> 
> Schiit audio Vali
> DT880 32ohm "Plan on getting the DT880 250 or 600 let me know what you think"
> ...


 
 I love that computer case, which one is that?


----------



## BlackBear98

It's the sentey Gs-6011 Blade but I was discontinued so you may not be able to find it.


----------



## Narthex06

Here is my setup >>>


----------



## linglingjr

narthex06 said:


> Here is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Dang... You win the massive mouse pad competition.  
 Nice clean work space!


----------



## Draygonn

narthex06 said:


>


Nice setup. How do you like the DC-1?


----------



## Narthex06

Draygonn - The DC-1 is a great unit that really ties my system together.  I've had the unit for about a year now and I am very satisfied.
  
 I wish I had more experience with other DAC/Amps but the only other unit was a amp by Creek Audio which didn't have the power I needed.
  
 I can say that the DC-1 works well with my HiFiMAN HE-400's.  I was worried caused those types of headphones are so picky for power.
  
 I just recently stepped up to the Fostex TH600's and I am now I'm convinced I made the right purchase. These headphones are driven so nicely I can sit and listen to my music forever.
  
 I am not as happy with the display which has often stopped working (still had audio though).  I am not quite liking the headphone jacks.  My issue is that they are difficult to locate.  I'm wondering if they could have some backlit capability to help quickly find the port.  push a button and a backlight goes for 5 seconds or so...that would be nice.
  
 Other technical elements are fine.  There has been no jitter or sonic defects at all!  
  
 Maybe in the near future I will have another unit to compare against!


----------



## Vortaku

What mouse pad is that?





narthex06 said:


> Here is my setup >>>http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1297435/


----------



## nbakid2000

ASUS K53E i3 w/ SSD laptop > stock Geek Out USB cable > Geek Out 450 DAC/Amplifier > Sennheiser HD 558s.


----------



## Narthex06

Funny enough, it's not a mouse pad but a desk pad that anyone can get from any office supply chain.  I use it to protect the table from constant abuse.
  
 I'm sure it makes a great mouse pad too!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Biggest quality mouse pad I know of is the SteelSeries 63008SS QcK Heavy
  
 It's actually the one I use, haha.  I have had the pad for over 7 years now and for a cloth based pad, that is pretty impressive.  Hell, it survived college and still is kicking along with no damage from use!
  





  
 17.7" x 15.7" x 0.23"
  
  
 One day I will have a room large enough to properly house all of my audio equipment and take decent pictures of my setup, for now I have too much AV equipment/speaker for the room in my apartment...
  
 I have more money in my sound card than I do in my GPU and I never thought I'd ever say that.  ZXR was like $249.99 when it launched and I have $110 in Op-Amps housed inside along with ~$30 in Mylar Capacitors for the DC Mod.  My GTX 970 was only $325.


----------



## Failed Engineer

For those of you that bought the ikea shelves and capita legs, what are the dimensions of the shelf?  I have a massive amp and need a shelf of about 18W and 16D.  I'd love to make one with the capita legs, but the ones I've seen on the ikea website are not even close depth wise.


----------



## Hunter220

failed engineer said:


> For those of you that bought the ikea shelves and capita legs, what are the dimensions of the shelf?  I have a massive amp and need a shelf of about 18W and 16D.  I'd love to make one with the capita legs, but the ones I've seen on the ikea website are not even close depth wise.


 

 What I did is buy the legs from Ikea and then got a piece of Cherry in the size I needed at the local Woodcraft and planed it for smoothness before sealing it.  The legs from Ikea are nice but I wasn't particularly impressed with their shelves.  If doing your own isn't an option you could see if there is anyone local who could finish a piece in the necessary dimensions for you.


----------



## linglingjr

failed engineer said:


> For those of you that bought the ikea shelves and capita legs, what are the dimensions of the shelf?  I have a massive amp and need a shelf of about 18W and 16D.  I'd love to make one with the capita legs, but the ones I've seen on the ikea website are not even close depth wise.


 
 I did the same as the other guy.  I used my own piece of cheapo shelving mdf and cut it to my own dimensions that fit the amp/dac perfectly.  
  
 That's the same steelseries mouse pad I have too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it sure helps make a massive desk look a bit smaller haha.


----------



## ipaulpereira

Here's my humble production / entertainment rig. 
  
 17" Apple Mac Book Pro > Audirvana Plus >ObjectiveDAC > Mogami 2944 RCA > Prodipe RIbbon Pro 8 (active studio monitors) 
 Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 interface for production work 
 Others: Native Instruments MASCHINE mk1 / AKAI APC 40 controller 
  
  *shot on An Olympus Em-10


----------



## acain

Nice pics


----------



## ipaulpereira

ipaulpereira said:


> Here's my humble production / entertainment rig.
> 
> 17" Apple Mac Book Pro > Audirvana Plus >ObjectiveDAC > Mogami 2944 RCA > Prodipe RIbbon Pro 8 (active studio monitors)
> Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 interface for production work
> ...


 

 Thanks man!!


----------



## nbakid2000

lev ahriman said:


> Cheers kid vic! its a Dragon not a gargoyle =)


 
 Where do you get one or something like that? What are they technically called?


----------



## Lev Ahriman

nbakid2000 said:


> Where do you get one or something like that? What are they technically called?


 
  
 I don't know the technical term , I bought mine from a friend who was moving to a smaller place and didn't have the space for it.


----------



## randerson07

This used to be my setup at home....

 Head amp is hidden under the keyboard, and the cans are on the floor in to the left of the seat
  
  
  
 But a pipe burst in the wall and that room currently looks like this

  
 So Now Ive moved everything to work that didnt get wet.


 The QC2s I picked up from a thrift store for $1.99 and added an $8 set of pads.
 The AE2w were a gift and were the cans I used at work on a daily basis
 The Alessandro MS1 and the ATH-a900x were used at home. ATH for gaming mostly and MS1 for music
  
 Im powering them with a Lexicon Alpha digital interface that I grabbed at that same thrift store for $3.99, for $4 the sound it makes is fantastic. Mostly using Deezer or my ipod(the one that wasnt on the floor when the pipe burst) connected via usb to the pc then through the interface. That PC used to run a Plex Media server(that was powered on and running while the water was flowing), but the external HDD that was on the floor was under water and Im too scared to plug it in at this point to see if I can recover the movies, music, and pictures that were on it.


----------



## Coolzo

randerson07 said:


> The QC2s I picked up from a thrift store for $1.99 and added an $8 set of pads.
> The AE2w were a gift and were the cans I used at work on a daily basis
> The Alessandro MS1 and the ATH-a900x were used at home. ATH for gaming mostly and MS1 for music
> 
> Im powering them with a Lexicon Alpha digital interface that I grabbed at that same thrift store for $3.99, for $4 the sound it makes is fantastic. Mostly using Deezer or my ipod(the one that wasnt on the floor when the pipe burst) connected via usb to the pc then through the interface. That PC used to run a Plex Media server(that was powered on and running while the water was flowing), but the external HDD that was on the floor was under water and Im too scared to plug it in at this point to see if I can recover the movies, music, and pictures that were on it.




Wherever you're located, you sure have some awesome thrift shops... most amazing thing I've seen (this was at a Goodwill) is an M-Audio keystation 88es midi controller keyboard. It was $10 and I turned it around for a $25 profit at Guitar Center.


----------



## randerson07

coolzo said:


> Wherever you're located, you sure have some awesome thrift shops... most amazing thing I've seen (this was at a Goodwill) is an M-Audio keystation 88es midi controller keyboard. It was $10 and I turned it around for a $25 profit at Guitar Center.


 
 I go to a lot of thrift stores. I try to hit at least 5 each week on the way home from work. If its a good week Ill hit 1-2 shops a day. Its amazing what people donate, and I thank them every day for it. My retro video game collection is almost completely compromised of thrift store purchases.


----------



## acain

randerson07 said:


> This used to be my setup at home....
> 
> Head amp is hidden under the keyboard, and the cans are on the floor in to the left of the seat
> 
> ...


 

 Your gaming chair is pretty cool nice work.


----------



## randerson07

acain said:


> Your gaming chair is pretty cool nice work.


 
 Thanks, it works well for gaming browsing and napping lol. I need to adjust the monitor height up a few inches and pickup 3 new monitors, but I'm very satisfied with it.


----------



## acain

randerson07 said:


> Thanks, it works well for gaming browsing and napping lol. I need to adjust the monitor height up a few inches and pickup 3 new monitors, but I'm very satisfied with it.


 

 Now you just need to stain the wood or wrap it in carbon fiber film.


----------



## dablockhead

Here's what I've done at my home office:
 -Audioengine A5+
 -Cambridge Dacmagic Plus
 -Sonos Connect
 -Senns 650
 -AT M50x
 -Martin Logan sub (under the desk)
  
 Very content, and did not break the bank.


----------



## HeyWaj10

dablockhead, what desk is that/where did you get it?
  
 Very clean setup, nice!


----------



## dablockhead

Ikea. It's a dining room table. Thanks!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

coolzo said:


> randerson07 said:
> 
> 
> > The QC2s I picked up from a thrift store for $1.99 and added an $8 set of pads.
> ...


 
 Did anybody say thrift shop?


----------



## robbo0

I unfortunately don't have as much space as some of you with your sleek designs! and my 2nd desk with the TV/2nd monitor has just become a dumping site for now. No idea where my NFB-11 will go when it arrives..but we'll cross that bridge later.


----------



## acain

dablockhead said:


> Here's what I've done at my home office:
> -Audioengine A5+
> -Cambridge Dacmagic Plus
> -Sonos Connect
> ...


 

 Nice set up I have the black A5+ and the Audioengine D1 hooked up to the Nuforce HAP-100 sitting on a glass black desk. I can't stand my desk black glass is a magnet for dust I can't wait to get rid off it.


----------



## rvcjew

STX to Objective 2 or STX to TX-NR525. GPU audio for 5.1
  
 Headphones:
 ATH-M50
 AKG K7XX (In Mail)
  
 Speakers: 
 Fronts: Klipsch R-15m's
 Backs: AS-B1's
 Center: JBL Loft 20
 Sub: Dayton Sub-1200 (120w)
  
 OS: Win 7 PRO x64, WIN 8.1 PRO x64
 CPU: Intel i7 4770K @ 4.4Ghz
 Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Extreme
 Memory: 32GB(4x8GB) DDR3 Team Xtreem 2666 @ 2400 CL10 10-12-12-31
 Graphics Card(s): 2x MSI GTX 780 Twin Frozr OC 3GB
 Sound Card: ASUS Xonar Essence STX
 Monitor(s) Displays: ASUS PB278Q, HP 2311xi, 1080p tv
 Screen Resolution: 1440p, 2x 1080p
 Hard Drives:
 256GB 840 PRO SSD
 6TB RAID 1 Array (Movies, Steam)
 1.5TB HDD (Things Before Sorting/Downloads)
 3TB EXT Drive (Secure Backups)
 PSU: AX760
 Case: NZXT White Switch 810
 Cooling: Raystorm,Tank Z,D5 W\ EK Top,2x Razor GTX 780 v2,RX360PshPul
 Keyboard: RK-9000 W/MX Blue switches and Vortex Bi-color PBT double shot caps, Logitech G15 (gutted for LCD)
 Mouse: G400, Puretrak Talent


----------



## htr2d2

thatbeatsguy said:


> Did anybody say thrift shop?


 
  
 Holy batsh*t! I love the pajamas and the crazy beats.
  
 Totally made my day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whippler




----------



## rvcjew

These are some sexy rigs and desks.


----------



## WraithApe

State of the art, basically.


----------



## rvcjew

wraithape said:


> State of the art, basically.


 
 That Mech goodness.


----------



## htr2d2

wraithape said:


> State of the art, basically.


 
 Wow! A blast from the past.


----------



## acain

I can still remember when my dad brought home our first computer, it was Commodore 64.


----------



## ChinBo37

rvcjew said:


>


 
  
  
 Nice case, I have the same in the Gun Metal color.


----------



## rvcjew

chinbo37 said:


> rvcjew said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2

They made it in gun metal? Iv only seen it sold in black, and the white I have.


----------



## ChinBo37

rvcjew said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2
> 
> They made it in gun metal? Iv only seen it sold in black, and the white I have.


 
  
  
 Ya it was a special edition, came out a bit after the black and white ones


----------



## htr2d2

acain said:


> I can still remember when my dad brought home our first computer, it was Commodore 64.


 

 Simpler days. I must be getting old for I miss those days. Senility sets in and you forget just how limited those systems were in comparison to today. High-def audio and video? No way!


----------



## M Coupe

4TB External TB Raid Zero Samsung EVO SSD drives clocking faster speeds than my internal PCI-E SSDs did on my PC....not even close. 34 inch UW monitor is all kinds of good. The mighty little trash can is dead quiet, cool and fast as hell for ripping audio, movies, and the Adobe Suite. I can try to find a desktop photo later if that is required.



and


----------



## htr2d2

m coupe said:


> 4TB External TB Raid Zero Samsung EVO SSD drives clocking faster speeds than my internal PCI-E SSDs did on my PC....not even close. 34 inch UW monitor is all kinds of good. The mighty little trash can is dead quiet, cool and fast as hell for ripping audio, movies, and the Adobe Suite. I can try to find a desktop photo later if that is required.


 
 What the hell was the trash can thingy?! I got the gist but name and model? I am very curious to know more. I don't generally purchase Apple for I can build comparable for significant less, but very sexy!
  
 ===UPDATE===
 OMG! Found this. Too funny.
  
 http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/trash-can-that-looks-like-new-mac-pro-causes-a-stir-in-japan/
  
 No disrespect meant. I like your system.


----------



## linglingjr

htr2d2 said:


> What the hell was the trash can thingy?! I got the gist but name and model. I am very curious to know more. I don't generally purchase Apple for I can build comparable for significant less, but very sexy!


 
 Me too, I hate apple but have never seen/heard of that cool looking thing before.  I just googled it and the price is laughable:
 http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Mac-Pro-MD878LL-Desktop/dp/B00747Y9C2
  
 Typical overpriced "cool looking" apple product : /


----------



## thatBeatsguy

htr2d2 said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell was the trash can thingy?! I got the gist but name and model. I am very curious to know more. I don't generally purchase Apple for I can build comparable for significant less, but very sexy!


 
 The Mac Pro?


----------



## M Coupe

Wait until you price it with 12 cores Xenon.  
  
 The rig it replaced was i7 /3 GTX780s/and all custom built by me.  I still build PCs for myself and friends.  However, for my personal needs, this trashcan gets the J-O-B done.  To each his own.  I like both PC and MACs.  I am old enough to remember adding a math coprocessor to my i286. Yes, I have been building PCs for a very long time....water cooling for almost 15 years too.  No voltage to tweak or other fun with the MAC but it always works always.  I will always have room for both PC and Mac in my home.  They do different things well IMHO.


----------



## htr2d2

m coupe said:


> Wait until you price it with 12 cores Xenon.
> 
> The rig it replaced was i7 /3 GTX780s/and all custom built by me.  I still build PCs for myself and friends.  However, for my personal needs, this trashcan gets the J-O-B done.  To each his own.  I like both PC and MACs.  I am old enough to remember adding a math coprocessor to my i286. Yes, I have been building PCs for a very long time....water cooling for almost 15 years too.  No voltage to tweak or other fun with the MAC but it always works always.  I will always have room for both PC and Mac in my home.  They do different things well IMHO.


 

 Very true. I like it. I am to frugal to spend the $ for apple products but they do have style. Very nice.


----------



## primacord

Hey everyone! Here's a picture of my old config (2x EVGA 690 Signatures Quad-SLI) I redid the water cooling loop from double to single for 3x 780 Ti's. Due to an extremely slow an'v d fortunately obscure leak in the new loop I've decided to go back to a dual loop config  and give those crystal tube links a try. Not to mention how disappointed I've been with the 780 Ti's. Don't get me wrong, it's got major power but the 3 GB VRAM hold it back with all these games coming out that are so horribly optimized.
  
 So my dilemma is go for most likely 2x 980's? Or wait till whatever next gen is.
  
 Other specs include: 2x 1 TB 850 Evo Samsung RAID0, 3 TB Western Digital HDD, 32 GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Plat, Soundblaster ZxR, Intel 4960X


----------



## acain

primacord said:


> Hey everyone! Here's a picture of my old config (2x EVGA 690 Signatures Quad-SLI) I redid the water cooling loop from double to single for 3x 780 Ti's. Due to an extremely slow an'v d fortunately obscure leak in the new loop I've decided to go back to a dual loop config  and give those crystal tube links a try. Not to mention how disappointed I've been with the 780 Ti's. Don't get me wrong, it's got major power but the 3 GB VRAM hold it back with all these games coming out that are so horribly optimized.
> 
> So my dilemma is go for most likely 2x 980's? Or wait till whatever next gen is.
> 
> Other specs include: 2x 1 TB 850 Evo Samsung RAID0, 3 TB Western Digital HDD, 32 GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Plat, Soundblaster ZxR, Intel 4960X


 

 That looks like it should be on a Space Ship, it's freakin awesome looking.


----------



## htr2d2

acain said:


> That looks like it should be on a Space Ship, it's freakin awesome looking.


 

 No! With all those fans it looks like a hovercraft. 
  
 It is very nice. I am only a little envious but then I think of all the $ you spent and I just feel broke.


----------



## rvcjew

chinbo37 said:


> Ya it was a special edition, came out a bit after the black and white ones


 
 OMG that is so nice. Makes a good strike between the metal and plastic, I didn't like the white at first (black was sold out) but after making my scheme red and black I think it flows well. outside of the switch feels cheap (coming from a Haf-x full) But man everything can be easily routed and removed on this thing once you get it down to its skeleton you see its true mounting potential.
  


m coupe said:


> Wait until you price it with 12 cores Xenon.
> 
> The rig it replaced was i7 /3 GTX780s/and all custom built by me.  I still build PCs for myself and friends.  However, for my personal needs, this trashcan gets the J-O-B done.  To each his own.  I like both PC and MACs.  I am old enough to remember adding a math coprocessor to my i286. Yes, I have been building PCs for a very long time....water cooling for almost 15 years too.  No voltage to tweak or other fun with the MAC but it always works always.  I will always have room for both PC and Mac in my home.  They do different things well IMHO.


 
  
 The power of that is drool for rendering.


primacord said:


> Hey everyone! Here's a picture of my old config (2x EVGA 690 Signatures Quad-SLI) I redid the water cooling loop from double to single for 3x 780 Ti's. Due to an extremely slow an'v d fortunately obscure leak in the new loop I've decided to go back to a dual loop config  and give those crystal tube links a try. Not to mention how disappointed I've been with the 780 Ti's. Don't get me wrong, it's got major power but the 3 GB VRAM hold it back with all these games coming out that are so horribly optimized.
> 
> So my dilemma is go for most likely 2x 980's? Or wait till whatever next gen is.
> 
> Other specs include: 2x 1 TB 850 Evo Samsung RAID0, 3 TB Western Digital HDD, 32 GB 1866 Corsair Dominator Plat, Soundblaster ZxR, Intel 4960X


 
 Love it, so clean where are the wires


----------



## Mojo777

Finally cleaned up my office. I think I like how it looks now. Had to use the dampening pads in the small room with the large speakers to get it where I wanted.


----------



## randerson07

mojo777 said:


> Finally cleaned up my office. I think I like how it looks now. Had to use the dampening pads in the small room with the large speakers to get it where I wanted.


 
 Every room could use a little Clint in it


----------



## SunTanScanMan

@Mojo777 - I love the earthy/chocolatey colour scheme of your room. It must be a relaxing and pleasant place to work in. I'm always a fan of a well used wooden desk. Yours looks very distinguished.


----------



## Mojo777

suntanscanman said:


> @Mojo777
> - I love the earthy/chocolatey colour scheme of your room. It must be a relaxing and pleasant place to work in. I'm always a fan of a well used wooden desk. Yours looks very distinguished.




Appreciate it. I had the black and stainless look for years and got tired of it. That desk in particular is made from structural beams from 100yr old barns.


----------



## primacord

rvcjew said:


> OMG that is so nice. Makes a good strike between the metal and plastic, I didn't like the white at first (black was sold out) but after making my scheme red and black I think it flows well. outside of the switch feels cheap (coming from a Haf-x full) But man everything can be easily routed and removed on this thing once you get it down to its skeleton you see its true mounting potential.
> 
> 
> The power of that is drool for rendering.
> Love it, so clean where are the wires




Right here!


----------



## acain

mojo777 said:


> Finally cleaned up my office. I think I like how it looks now. Had to use the dampening pads in the small room with the large speakers to get it where I wanted.


 

 Love the color scheme of the entire room definitely a man room.


----------



## Mojo777

Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## htr2d2

mojo777 said:


> Finally cleaned up my office. I think I like how it looks now. Had to use the dampening pads in the small room with the large speakers to get it where I wanted.


 
  
 Which speakers are those and if you don't mind, clue me on the dampening pads? How do you figure out placement or even if you need them--I am slowly working on remodeling my man-cave?


----------



## Mojo777

htr2d2 said:


> Which speakers are those and if you don't mind, clue me on the dampening pads? How do you figure out placement or even if you need them--I am slowly working on remodeling my man-cave?




B&W CM9 s2 floorsstanders 

Auralex acoustics
http://www.auralex.com

They have a guide on how to place them around the room. For me it was the ear test but you can use a mic and software to test and optimize room acoustics.


----------



## rvcjew

primacord said:


> Right here!


 
 Drool, did you sleeve them yourself, mine is like below and drives are swapped so much it is pointless to tie them down at this point.
  
 OLD pic ( it's slightly cleaner now) Need some custom cables to really clean it up stock do not flex well and are thick.


----------



## ChinBo37

rvcjew said:


> OMG that is so nice. Makes a good strike between the metal and plastic, I didn't like the white at first (black was sold out) but after making my scheme red and black I think it flows well. outside of the switch feels cheap (coming from a Haf-x full) But man everything can be easily routed and removed on this thing once you get it down to its skeleton you see its true mounting potential.


 
  
 I think this is a great case for expert builders or beginners. It was my first PC build in 20 years and I appreciated the size of the case (its huge) and the routing options.


----------



## rvcjew

chinbo37 said:


> I think this is a great case for expert builders or beginners. It was my first PC build in 20 years and I appreciated the size of the case (its huge) and the routing options.


 
 Yeah its no Coolermaster tank but i'm glad everytime I have to lift it. You should post a pic of yours.


----------



## ChinBo37

rvcjew said:


> Yeah its no Coolermaster tank but i'm glad everytime I have to lift it. You should post a pic of yours.


 
  
  
 Haha ok, not used to people asking to see it. Most of my friends who come over who arent into PCs see it and say something like, "OMG is that Darth Vader's computer?"
  
  
 i3770k (never been overclocked, always wanted to get around to it but never did, might try that soon)
 gtx 680
 Case has 7 PWM fans (including the CPU fan). One on the intake, then the two angled ones pushing air up the GPU and CPU Fan, and then 3 exhaust fans (two top one back)
  
  
 Like I said my first build in 20 years, never had one problem and been using it every day since 2013. Thinking about upgrading my GPU but when I finally get around to rebuilding everything, I think I will just keep this same case I love it. Back is a mess though.


----------



## PinkyPowers

CoolerMaster HAF-X
 Corsair HX 750W
 Asus Sabertooth Z77
 Intel i5 3500K @4.5Ghz
 16GB DDR3
 nVidia GTX970 4GB
 Samsung Evo 840 250GB SSD
 WD Black 2TB
 Corsair H100 liquid cooling
 LG BluRay burner
 Razer DeathAdder mouse
 Razer Vespula pad
 Logitech K800 wireless keyboard
 Dell UltraSharp 24"
  
 As for sound...
  
 USB-in (soon to be optical) Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1 Plus with upgraded Tube and OpAmp
 Sennheiser HD600
 D1 Tube PreAmp>Logitech Z-2300 2.1 (plan on upgrading these next month


----------



## htr2d2

mojo777 said:


> B&W CM9 s2 floorsstanders
> 
> Auralex acoustics
> http://www.auralex.com
> ...


 

 bookmarked. Thank you!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

pinkypowers said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I see you didn't mention your Razer Krakens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Of course, that is, unless, they're not yours. Either way, love the setup.


----------



## RonaldJB

Head phones with motion sensors and one button could allow much better listening and intuitive tuning control.
 One could look towards individual sounds and polish it. Not to mention many directionally dynamic surround audio effects.
 Play list controls could also be added.
  
 ps. picture this pls


----------



## Namkung




----------



## PinkyPowers

Oh yes. Those are mine too. They are pretty good. I think I'll keep them around in case I ever play a game where I need to use the mic. Which still to this day has never happened.


----------



## acain

namkung said:


>


 
 Did you make the rack yourself with extruded aluminum, nice setup.


----------



## Namkung

acain said:


> Did you make the rack yourself with extruded aluminum, nice setup.


 
  
 I did NOT make that myself haha.
 Thanks.


----------



## acain

namkung said:


> I did NOT make that myself haha.
> Thanks.


 

 I have tunes of that kind of material at work in a machine shop, maybe I will have to make myself a rack.


----------



## steve1979

*Hi-Fi - *Nakamichi Dragon AV1 >  AVI DM5  >  AVI subwoofer
  
*Head-Fi - *Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2Di  >  Sennheiser HD700
  
*Portable - *Sony NWZ-A847  >  Westone UM3x


----------



## Eternal Phoenix




----------



## Whippler

Ah, rest of the old stuff (i7 960 (4GHz oc), 6Gb ram, on sabertooth X58) in my build has been swapped last night.
  

  
 to i7 5930K @4GHz, 16Gb DDR4 3000MHz, on ASUS x99 Deluxe


----------



## PinkyPowers

This is the only part of my office rig that matters...

DragonTale>DragonFly>Audio cable>Klipsch X7i


----------



## ryant

Just moved around my system a bit.


----------



## Moratorius

It glows!


----------



## Voidrunner

ryant said:


> Just moved around my system a bit.


 
  
  
 Which speakers are those, Ryant?


----------



## ryant

voidrunner said:


> Which speakers are those, Ryant?


 
 They are GR-Research Neo-2x kits with Sonicaps and vampire posts. 
 http://gr-research.com/n2x.aspx
  
 The enclosures are Dayton TWCs in Piano black
 http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-twc-050bk-050-cu-ft-2-way-curved-speaker-cabinet-gloss-black--302-721
  
 Incredible speakers but they take some work to assemble


----------



## PinkyPowers

I love your setup ryant. That must be incredible for gaming.


----------



## ryant

Thanks! I use it mostly for gaming, music, and some work. Right now i just have cheap side monitors but at some point here I want to setup nVidia Surround.


----------



## essentiale

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo777

@essantiale
  
 nice ha-1


----------



## bollinger6

essentiale said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 
  
 that is a most interesting lamp.
  
 i am assuming it displays (in order): hour, minute, penis size, current weight (in tonnes), and temperature of your hot pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 seriously though, what is it displaying?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

bollinger6 said:


> essentiale said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk
> ...


 
 LOL.
  
 In all seriousness, though:
 The 3_1 might refer to the date (March 1).
 2 and 52 could refer to the time (2:52)
 The 22 at the bottom might refer to the temperature (in degrees Celsius unless it's *really* cold there).


----------



## rmullins08

thatbeatsguy said:


> LOL.
> 
> In all seriousness, though:
> The 3_1 might refer to the date (March 1).
> ...


 
 http://www.lagute.com/us/lagute-adjustable-led-desk-lamp-with-touch-dimmer-touch-switch-12w-1.html
  
 Pretty good


----------



## bollinger6

A couple pictures of current desk setup in my side of the office.  Just got the Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ubers and Shure 1540s yesterday to much rejoicing.
  
 From left:
 Fiio E7 and Westone ADV for portable/work setup
 Shure 1540 connected to the Schiit stack
 Shure 440 used for quiet piano sessions
 Logitech G930 for gaming (wireless to avoid cat interference), sitting on this stand
 Cat-slug


----------



## PinkyPowers

bollinger6 said:


>


 
  
 Ah. Another Patrick Rothfuss fan. I love him.


----------



## acain

bollinger6 said:


> A couple pictures of current desk setup in my side of the office.  Just got the Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ubers and Shure 1540s yesterday to much rejoicing.
> 
> From left:
> Fiio E7 and Westone ADV for portable/work setup
> ...




Love the picture of the cat.


----------



## Coolzo

Did a bit of re-arranging; merged the bedroom and studio into one, sold the old JBLs to get a pair of B&Ws for the HT (currently using EPI Model 150 vintage speakers in this room with the SX-780). Using the Manley Lab 100s with a Grommes adapter as a head-amp with the Schiit Sys as preamp. It's probably overkill for my DT990s, and HD580s (I do get a bit of buzz), but they do absolute wonders for the Fostex planars (or any planar, for that matter. Borrowed various LCDs and they all pair exquisitely). Seriously considering selling all my cans for a more summit-fi planar, however...

  
 Ah yes, the 'Coolpants' and DT990-600 are both recabled with Audeze-style XLRs, courtesy of @funch

  

  

  

  

  

  
 The bedroom half. Rug blocks a window, as I absolutely despise the sound of the resonance standard window glass creates. Could I replace it with something more fancy? Maybe, but I'm not rich so...

  
 And of course, Darth Vader oversees the operation of my Pioneer (used primarily to power the EPI. Will soon be adding a pair of vintage Infinity Qa speakers as well).


----------



## acain

Your speakers must blow you away in that room, nice set up.


----------



## Coolzo

acain said:


> Your speakers must blow you away in that room, nice set up.


 
  
 Lol thanks dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They sound nice, a little on the hazy side perhaps per their vintage-ness, but from them I procure the most amazing soundstage and imaging.


----------



## babyryoga

I got a sweet poster from schiit at Can Jam.


----------



## Coolzo

Here's a close-up picture of the actual thing that does the stuff. Probably about time that I posted some:

  
 Another angle:

  
 Case: Fractal Design R4
 CPU: Intel i5 2500k @ 3.6ghz (not turbo) [would go to 4ghz but I'm too paranoid without water, because Phoenix weather]
 GPU: Gigabyte Windforce Nvidia 660ti 2GB
 RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX Black DDR3 1600
 Mobo: Gigabyte P8-P67-B3
 HDDs: Seagate Barracuda 1TB, Seagate Barracuda 300GB (old faithful), Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
 PSU: Some 500 watt from a barebone I got YEEEARS ago, Silverstone or something
 Cooling: 100% Noctua fangasm
 Audio: Firewire card > Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 > coax into Teac UD-H01 > Schiit Sys > Manley Lab 100/Pioneer SX-780


----------



## NCSUZoSo




----------



## acain

It looks like you stole it from NASA very nice even though I have no clue about computers.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Haha, thanks.  Anyone wondering about the mylar capacitors soldered to the ZXR look in my signature.


----------



## rvcjew

Damn NCSU that is a sick card mod are the bottom daughter boards off it too, they are to low for the mobo unless on risers?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Thanks!  The DC cap mod for the ZXR only affects the 5.1 analog outputs.


----------



## bretemm

Do you have the Schiit connected to the speakers? How well is it? Or what doffeence do you hear vs a receiver? 





babyryoga said:


> I got a sweet poster from schiit at Can Jam.


----------



## MrBeetroot

One of my Bali setups


----------



## kid vic

mrbeetroot said:


> One of my Bali setups


 
  
  
 Wow that looks NICE!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I like the wooden sunglasses


----------



## Hunter220

Wow that is an awesome setup, mind sharing what brand the wooden sunglasses and speakers are?


----------



## nbakid2000

nbakid2000 said:


> Here's the new system. Basically everything the same (see previous post), except for the Yamaha R-S201. The Dell monitor will eventually get upgraded, as it's a POS. It's just there as a second screen for Spotify and other non-super important visual information. The earbuds are Miles Davis Trumpets by Monster (they sound fantastic). I use them mainly on my phone but sometimes on the Nu-Force Icon uDac-2. The big headphones are Sennheiser 558s, also used at the desk sometimes and on my iPhone 4s. Still using the Wharfedale [*correction:*Sapphire] towers (took off the front grill for you guys) for the most part though, and the vinyl I just got for the cover for $1 at a record fair.


 
  
 Made a correction on the towers. They're Sapphires, not Diamonds. My friend who sold them to me told me they were Diamonds and I never climbed behind them to verify. Oops.
  
 And I made a new addition the other week to this set up:


----------



## acain

I have the same exact EQ from like the 1990's.


----------



## carewser

My rig cost under $700 Cdn for everything, it has RCA cordless rechargeable headphones, a Gateway NV53 laptop, Logitech Z-623 speakers, Logitech Z-2300 speakers and a 1 into 2 headphone jack (for both sets of Logitech speakers). It plays louder and sounds better than my $2000 sound system from the 1990's, unfortunately I can't post a picture of it yet.


----------



## kid vic

carewser said:


> Here's my rig, under $700 Cdn for everything including RCA cordless rechargeable headphones, Gateway NV53 laptop, Logitech Z-623 speakers, Logitech Z-2300 speakers and a 1 into 2 headphone jack (for both sets of Logitech speakers)


 
 your pic didnt load


----------



## carewser

Yes i know, it said I didn't have the required permissions yet to post. It still won't let me post. This is the first time i've ever had this problem on any forum in almost 20 years.


----------



## kid vic

carewser said:


> Yes i know, it said I didn't have the required permissions yet to post. It still won't let me post. This is the first time i've ever had this problem on any forum in almost 20 years.


 
 lool get posting


----------



## carewser

I give up, for some reason i can't post pictures here.


----------



## acain

carewser said:


> I give up, for some reason i can't post pictures here.


 

 Because you only have 3 posts.


----------



## kid vic

carewser said:


> I give up, for some reason i can't post pictures here.


 
 Yeah buddy, sorry but I think the minimum is 10 or 20....


----------



## linglingjr

carewser said:


> I give up, for some reason i can't post pictures here.


 
 If you want to get the required number of posts as fast as possible, you can post in these threads and contribute to their game.  It'll take no time in one of these:
  
Band Name Game
  
Music Game IX


----------



## axxman

iMac 27 early 2014, Sony HAP-S1 Kef C1, B&W P3 Headphones, Grado SR60, Sony MDR V6


----------



## Jamiee

My Daily Driver


----------



## senator52

^ Nice setup I like it.
  
 What screen is it? I've been thinking of going an ultra wide screen recently and wondering whether it's worth the effort.


----------



## Jamiee

senator52 said:


> ^ Nice setup I like it.
> 
> What screen is it? I've been thinking of going an ultra wide screen recently and wondering whether it's worth the effort.


 
  
 It's the LG 34UM95 (3440x1440 res).
  
 Only monitor I'd consider replacing it with is maybe one of the new fast IPS ultra wide gaming displays w/ G-Sync.
 But there's no rush as I love the UM95 and have no real need to change it.


----------



## mrip541

My rig is below. GTX 780 and watercooling in the MiniITX box (with a printer stacked on top because gf) under my desk.
  

  
 and I have optical running over to my Dynaudio x34s and Revel B112. Too much speaker for the space? Yup. Just the way I like it. Compromises had to be made regarding the size of the media center between my speakers...


----------



## Tablix

Love the desk setup but the table in you front room is messing with your audio, aesthetics>audio I think not


----------



## airs

Using JRiver (on the fly PCM to DSD is awesome!) -> Teac UD501 -> Teac AX501/AH501. Speakers are Ascend Sierra 2's


----------



## mrip541

tablix said:


> Love the desk setup but the table in you front room is messing with your audio, aesthetics>audio I think not


 
  
 For a long time there was no table and the tv sat on a narrow open audio component stand. I'm told the new look is more "adult" and "we need more storage." Can't win them all unfortunately.


----------



## bretemm

Does anyone use MartinLogan Speakers (bookshelf)? How do they sound with rock and indie rock?


----------



## carewser

kid vic said:


> Yeah buddy, sorry but I think the minimum is 10 or 20....


 
 I can't think of a better way of discouraging people to join than making them post numerous times before they can simply upload a picture. Life's too short people, see ya!


----------



## linglingjr

carewser said:


> I can't think of a better way of discouraging people to join than making them post numerous times before they can simply upload a picture. Life's too short people, see ya!


 
 I pointed you to two threads that would give you enough posts in a matter of hours...  This thread isn't a reason to join head-fi either way.


----------



## lostinthesauce

airs said:


> Using JRiver (on the fly PCM to DSD is awesome!) -> Teac UD501 -> Teac AX501/AH501. Speakers are Ascend Sierra 2's



Love the Dreamcast is still being used.


----------



## germanium

cezhunter said:


> What speakers are those?


 
 M-Audio BX5's & Tannoy TS10 subwoofer, all internal amps modified by me for super high resolution. Sorry took so long to answer didn't see your post till today.


----------



## Lindentwig

Really love some of these setups, and they remind me that i need to make some cosmetic changes in my studio/office


----------



## isthisit

wow some really nice setup here! I noticed that not many of you have a quasi-portable setup as in, laptop with decent bookshelf speakers or something along the line.
  
 I myself need some reference on this since I'm eyeing for this kind of setup. Cheers!


----------



## LNCPapa

airs said:


>


 
 LOL at the Jaguar CD in use there.  Mine has been packed away in the box since about a month after I bought it... the rest of that gear is awesome though!  My Dreamcast and Saturn are still hooked up in my guest room.


----------



## airs

lncpapa said:


> LOL at the Jaguar CD in use there.  Mine has been packed away in the box since about a month after I bought it... the rest of that gear is awesome though!  My Dreamcast and Saturn are still hooked up in my guest room.


 
  
 Ha, I was wondering if anyone would notice it. I tried to play a few games on it but just gave up because they are just so awful. Fun to have around though


----------



## LNCPapa

Good to know I didn't miss out on some great feature that you knew about - like the CD capabilities of the old PS1 or the 3DO FZ-1 back in the day.


----------



## DRUB

*Sorry about the potato quality* - my camera couldn't deal with light intensity coming in via the window.
  
 This is a pretty minimal set-up:
  
 Speakers: KRK VXT 6 on B&W stands.
 DAC: Emotiva Stealth DC-1
 Media source: MB Air


----------



## htr2d2

drub said:


> *Sorry about the potato quality* - my camera couldn't deal with light intensity coming in via the window.
> 
> This is a pretty minimal set-up:
> 
> ...


 
 Consideration the room dimensions and general space limitations, it a very nice setup. I keep seeing those speaker with folks setups--I need to check them out, and I been eye-balling Emotiva products for months.  Very nice!


----------



## Senes

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/11/1426416805-img-20150315-111926.jpg
 http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/11/1426416926-wp-20150316-11-29-24-pro-highres.jpg


----------



## senator52

^ What game is that?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Looks like Star Citizen


----------



## Senes

Yes, star citizen. Got to try it when it was the free week


----------



## Sorbus

drub said:


> *Sorry about the potato quality* - my camera couldn't deal with light intensity coming in via the window.
> 
> This is a pretty minimal set-up:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Loving the Dopesmoker print!


----------



## PinkyPowers

axxman said:


> iMac 27 early 2014, Sony HAP-S1 Kef C1, B&W P3 Headphones, Grado SR60, Sony MDR V6


 
  
 What speaker stands are those? And do they adjust for tilting?
  
 Also, would they work for my speakers? Emotiva Airmotiv 4S.


----------



## axxman

Thanks I am not able to send you a link, however I have more photos in the galleries area called "our desktop rigs". I made them myself out of 1/2 galvanized pipe. They are not adjustable, however I am going to think a bit, I am sure I can come up with a more adjustable design. 
 it wasnt the cheapest way to go, but I like the minimalistic result and it is stable. I saw quite a few diy designs but they were all a pvc pipe with a square wood block on top and a square wood block on the bottom not exactly what I wanted. 
  
 As far as working with your speakers, my speaker had metal brackets on the back designed to hang on a hook or crew. so I took wood blocks mounted them to a flange, and used one screw to hang the speaker. my speakers are not so heavy, 7-10lbs each. So it depends on if your speakers have something to hange them on, and the weight. I would say go up 1 size in pipe if your speakers are heavier than 10lbs. 
  
 the photos show this a bit better. I am looking at small wall mount brackets that I could mount on the speaker stands to make the speakers adjustable. 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/968934/our-desktop-rigs-community-gallery/


----------



## acain

Here is my desk set up nothing special, like the other ones here.


----------



## skyhakuu

titaniumdust said:


> Here's mine... first pic is my main custom-built gaming/audio rig, and the second is my night stand showing my favorite headphone amp and headphones.  First of all, please disregard all wires, and all traces of dust!  Second of all, yes, that is a folding banquet table from Staples for like $40.  I'll get another desk sometime, but the KRK RP5G2/10s came first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi my friend, nice system !
 i have one rp5 too, and i want to buy krk subwoofer, u can show me how u connect the rp5+sub on stx ?  i will connect on my sound blaster zxr.
 thanks.


----------



## skyhakuu

zotac 780
 i5 4670k@4.5
 8gb ddr2200
  
 akg Q701+ZxR+schiitMagni2
 krk rp5 g3
 rog swift
 rokat kone pure military+502
 manticore+g240+qck
 quick fire tk
  
  
  
 living in the farm.
 rural zone (br)


----------



## chuck8403

My corner of the room until the basement gets remodeled.


----------



## Adam Kim

Cool rig...what is powering the KEF LS 50?


----------



## htr2d2

chuck8403 said:


> My corner of the room until the basement gets remodeled.


 
  
 Nice! I have the same speakers and the lyr. Quite a collection of schitt audio equipment. Curious, why you have so many amps? Different headphones which work best with one or the other amp?


----------



## acain

chuck8403 said:


> My corner of the room until the basement gets remodeled.


 

 HOLY SCHIIT very nice set up.


----------



## chuck8403

htr2d2 said:


> Nice! I have the same speakers and the lyr. Quite a collection of schitt audio equipment. Curious, why you have so many amps? Different headphones which work best with one or the other amp?


 

 Originally started with the O2 and ODAC with the HD650. I wasn't sure it was the sound I was looking for. I bought the Lyr next and loved it. Then the HE-500s price went lower and I bought them to go with the Lyr. I got curious about the Tube sound and then bought the Valhalla. Next came the HD700s and I thought that the Asgard would go well with those. I will eventually settle on one or another. Or maybe I will set up another area for listening!


----------



## Senes

> Originally started with the O2 and ODAC with the HD650. I wasn't sure it was the sound I was looking for. I bought the Lyr next and loved it. Then the HE-500s price went lower and I bought them to go with the Lyr. I got curious about the Tube sound and then bought the Valhalla. Next came the HD700s and I thought that the Asgard would go well with those. I will eventually settle on one or another. Or maybe I will set up another area for listening!


 
  
 Nice, I was (maybe) looking to buy HD 650 + O2 + ODAC, but with your comment maybe i'll get a better amp


----------



## prot

senes said:


> Nice, I was (maybe) looking to buy HD 650 + O2 + ODAC, but with your comment maybe i'll get a better amp




The O2 + 650 combo works very well, nothing to worry about .. and you prolly cannot beat the O2 for the money. 
If you wanna spend more and/or try a smoother tube sound there are lots of options: darkvoice 336, bottlehead crack, valhalla, etc...


----------



## chuck8403

senes said:


> Nice, I was (maybe) looking to buy HD 650 + O2 + ODAC, but with your comment maybe i'll get a better amp


 

 The O2 works fine with the hd650. Good clean sound and decent power. If you want it louder, another amp would be better. I wanted to try a tube amp for the difference in sound. It suites my tastes pretty well.


----------



## DRUB

sorbus said:


> Loving the Dopesmoker print!


 
  
 Good spot! Really enjoyed the art work on the album so ended up ordering a canvas print of it. I got the art work in high res of google images. It's amazing what you can find with a bit of google-fu... 
  
 I picked up a vinyl copy of Dopesmoker recently as well. Now I just need to upgrade to a decent turntable...


----------



## htr2d2

chuck8403 said:


> My corner of the room until the basement gets remodeled.


 
 Your schiit collection is incomplete. Where is the magni and vali?


----------



## chuck8403

htr2d2 said:


> Your schiit collection is incomplete. Where is the magni and vali?


 

 lol, believe it or not, I have one of each. Magna in the bedroom and a Vali at work.


----------



## htr2d2

chuck8403 said:


> lol, believe it or not, I have one of each. Magna in the bedroom and a Vali at work.


 

 Jason should be giving you a discount. You must be their biggest fan.
  
 lol


----------



## Cotnijoe

Gunna be a fun month ahead


----------



## genclaymore

My Bifrost uber and the Gustard H10 along with my Hifiman HE-500 and Numark N-wave 360 studio monitor's.
  

 Edit: re uploaded the photo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

genclaymore said:


> My Bifrost uber and the Gustard H10 along with my Hifiman HE-500 and Numark N-wave 360 studio monitor's.


 
 That is a very neat setup...


----------



## linglingjr

genclaymore said:


> My Bifrost uber and the Gustard H10 along with my Hifiman HE-500 and Numark N-wave 360 studio monitor's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Got a little crazy there with the MS paint slash on your monitor's stand?


----------



## acain

I really like your screen saver!!!


----------



## genclaymore

linglingjr said:


> Got a little crazy there with the MS paint slash on your monitor's stand?


 
 I didn't even notice that til you bought it up. I prolly had something on the mouse and drew it across without knowing. Unless you talking about the cords that happens to be black and look like ms paint slashes.


acain said:


> I really like your screen saver!!!


 

 That's my desktop wallpaper and then S.H.I.L.D theme rainmeter skin that I downloaded.


----------



## starfly

My Modi 2 Uber + Magni 2 Uber, along with Sony MDR-7520 and JBL LSR305 monitors:
  

  
 And the internals of my build (just built it!):


----------



## BigTerminator

Is that the Dell U2515H? Supposed to get mine tomorrow. If so, how are you liking it?


----------



## starfly

bigterminator said:


> Is that the Dell U2515H? Supposed to get mine tomorrow. If so, how are you liking it?


 
 It's the U2715H. I like it so far. Am contemplating getting a 144Hz IPS panel instead though, as I also play games from time to time and the tearing drives me nuts. But don't know if it's worth the premium in price.


----------



## BigTerminator

Vsync through the game or driver should take care of the tearing. I currently am using 1080p and do not have tearing. If it is real bad for you then maybe get a 4k monitor with free sync or G sync.


----------



## muriela

Really nice.


----------



## starfly

bigterminator said:


> Vsync through the game or driver should take care of the tearing. I currently am using 1080p and do not have tearing. If it is real bad for you then maybe get a 4k monitor with free sync or G sync.


 
 Yeah I ordered a G sync monitor, the Acer XB270HU (27" 1440p IPS). Just heard a lot of bad stories about quality issues, hope I'll be one of the lucky ones to get a good panel. Just using Vsync introduces other issues, such as lag or stuttering when the framerate drops too low.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Hey guys, new-ish here, just got my desktop audio setup the way I like it so I figured I would post up some pictures. I spend equal time on my PC between listening to music and gaming.
  

  
  
  
 For headphone listening I am using a Xonar DX for a DAC, with Audioquest Evergreen 3.5mm to RCA going to a Schiit SYS "output" (reversed), then some Schiit 6" RCAs going to the Schiit Magni 2.
  
 Headphones are Audio-Technica ad900x and Audio-Technica m50x. 
  
 The other "input" of the Schiit SYS is going to the SMSL SA-50 Amp.
  
 For speakers I ditched the logitech z506 (never used the 5.1 much anyway) for a more custom setup consisting of a SMSL SA-50 Amp and sony SS-B1000. They aren't the greatest speakers but for the money they are the best I've heard and they are still rocking after 5-6 years of hard use. I got them back in 2008 for $70 and they were the rear channel speakers for my living room 5.1 setup until I upgraded everything to Klipsch back in 2011. Then they were used in conjunction with a car stereo + modded PC PSU for a bedroom radio until 2014 when they went into my closet.
  
 Microphone is an Audio-Technica AT2020USB. Its normally over my keyboard but I have it up for the picture so it doesn't block everything.


----------



## SoAmusing777

The white cord is just the USB for my phone, which is never connected there.


----------



## starfly

soamusing777 said:


> Spoiler: Quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those speakers look familiar  LSR305 right?


----------



## SoAmusing777

starfly said:


> Those speakers look familiar  LSR305 right?


 
 Lol, did you happen to look at my profile or signature?


----------



## bretemm

I'm planning on getting a Mac mini 2014 16gb ram and 250ssd, then also get a external pcie graphics card, does anyone use a external graphics card for a Mac mini? 
(I'm planning on using Adobe allot) 
Then also load allot of music on it as well


----------



## starfly

soamusing777 said:


> Lol, did you happen to look at my profile or signature?


 
 No, didn't even look. But I have the same. See my post on the previous page. Great sounding monitors for the price!


----------



## SoAmusing777

starfly said:


> No, didn't even look. But I have the same. See my post on the previous page. Great sounding monitors for the price!


 
 Ha. Nice! They sure are. I saw them in pitch perfect 2, lol. They are better than the 308's even for lower volume listening, and if you're gonna couple them with a sub, then they are a no brainer.


----------



## Oregonian

Work setup.............Yoga 2 fed into a docking station running iTunes or Pandora into a NuForce uDac2 into my vintage Pioneer SA-8800 into either my Denon MD-2000's or a sweet 2.1 Altec Lansing speaker setup with a 6" sub.  Really thumps for its' size............


----------



## J.Pocalypse

oregonian said:


> Work setup.............


 
  
  
 I have something similar going on now at home. Laptop > NuForce uDAC (v1) > RCA > Nikko 7075 > modded ATH-M50.
  
 Mixing the old with the new I think is a wonderful thing. More should do it, I think. Perfectly clean music flowing into a vintage receiver to give it a bit of flavor.
  
 .


----------



## Voidrunner

This is something you might not see every day. 

 This is my rig out in the workshop. 
  
 Laptop > Foobar2000 WASAPI > iBasso D-Zero Mk2 > Lexicon DC-2 > Audiosource Amp Two > Mirage M90iS+ Monsoon PM9 subwoofer
  
 The iBasso and Monsoon subwoofer are the only two things I actually paid full retail for. Everything else was either essentially free or eBay finds for a fraction of the original cost. I paid a 100 for the DC-2, and that was over 4 grand when new. Still runs like a top. I'm using an IR remote app on my LG G3 smartphone to control it. 
  

  

  
 Yes, my shop is an utter and complete mess. It's my creative genius at work, damn you 
  
 The AudioSource was acquired from an old job for the cost of replacing a 46 cent fuse. It runs kinda hot and since my shop also gets really toasty, I rigged up a fan to cool it. The fan is a 140mm Corsair from a watercooling rig that runs pretty quiet. Some Sorbothane feet and blammo, my amp is nice and cool even when the shop goes over 95 degrees. Even helps cool the Lexicon DC-2. 
 This setup looks like complete hammered ass but it continues to impress me when I'm actually using it to actively listen and not just as background music in the shop.


----------



## acain

voidrunner said:


> This is something you might not see every day.
> 
> 
> This is my rig out in the workshop.
> ...




Its alot nicer then my work shop I have an old sony boom box. Your setup makes your shop more manly, and it performs well and keeps the shop look going.


----------



## linglingjr

voidrunner said:


> This is something you might not see every day.
> 
> This is my rig out in the workshop.
> 
> ...


 
 Ooooh I'm jealous. I have no idea what your shop is equipped with, but the fact you actually have one >_______________________>


----------



## Voidrunner

Hahaha, thanks!
  
 The shop is where I make my living so I kinda have to have one 
 And it's just nice to be able to have some good tunes for doing so. When I work with the really noisy equipment I pop in a pair of Shure SE215s and use my G3 for music.


----------



## Wil

Laptop - > Audio Gd Ref 10.32 -> Sun Audio 2A3 -> Tannoy 15" Gold (In Lancaster cabs) 
  
 (Pardon my ugly feet!) 
  
 I'm mostly on Tidal these days, so much music to explore.


----------



## MWSVette

The home rig;


----------



## Jonathan40

I'm currently using an old Macbook, but I think it'd days are limited. Probably going to have to pick up a new Macbook Pro, as there are some recording projects coming up. For monitors, I use Event PS8 passive ones and an Alesis 150 watt stereo amp, and I also use a pair of KRK Rockit 8's. Gets the job done.


----------



## darkipod

mwsvette said:


> The home rig;


 
 Where did you get that rack? And what else is in it besides the DAC?


----------



## MWSVette

darkipod said:


> Where did you get that rack? And what else is in it besides the DAC?


 

 The rack is a discontinued product from Parasound called a Zrack.  They were made for their half width Parasound Z line of products.  The rack hold up to 5 devices.  Mine has a Emotiva DC-1, Zbreeze cooling fan, Ztuner AM/FM receiver, a R/EQ graphic equalizer and a Zcd player with a Schiit Lyr on top.
  
 They are fairly rare.  It took me a lot a searching on line to find this one.


----------



## Dimon Hell

My hobo corner. No good audio at this moment (in progress), just customized rack.


----------



## kid vic

dimon hell said:


> My hobo corner. No good audio at this moment (in progress), just customized rack.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
 I dunno man, your setup looks pretty good, what speakers are those?


----------



## Dimon Hell

Well, those are active multimedia speakers Vigoole (or K3) C2128 connected as passive to Logitech Z-2300 subwoofer.
It works, but i think if i'll use desktop amp it'll sounds better.
I've bought those speakers for 60$, and they're pretty good for money.


----------



## Wil

Source: Laptop (Jriver / Tidal - Fidelizer) 
 DAC: Audio Gd Ref 10.32 with Ifi Ipurifier 
 Amps: Almarro 318B / Sun Audio 2A3
 Speakers: Tannoy Berkeley  (Swapped out the Tannoy Lancasters ) 
 Cabling : Belden 89207 interconnects / Belden 9497 Speaker cables


----------



## JamesBr

wil said:


> Source: Laptop (Jriver / Tidal - Fidelizer)
> DAC: Audio Gd Ref 10.32 with Ifi Ipurifier
> Amps: Almarro 318B / Sun Audio 2A3
> Speakers: Tannoy Berkeley  (Swapped out the Tannoy Lancasters )
> Cabling : Belden 89207 interconnects / Belden 9497 Speaker cables


 
  
 Beautiful vintage look! I like the shelf in the back!


----------



## WildStyle-R11

My PC is there somewhere.


----------



## Destroysall

wil said:


> Source: Laptop (Jriver / Tidal - Fidelizer)
> DAC: Audio Gd Ref 10.32 with Ifi Ipurifier
> Amps: Almarro 318B / Sun Audio 2A3
> Speakers: Tannoy Berkeley  (Swapped out the Tannoy Lancasters )
> Cabling : Belden 89207 interconnects / Belden 9497 Speaker cables


 
 Wil, I have to compliment you on a marvelous looking setup. It must sound amazing!


----------



## chompchomps

Here is my humble setup. Still a student, ao not much cash for expensive rigs. 

Source - MBP w Spotify extreme, youtube

Speakers - Creative Soundblaster Gigaworks T40

Thought of improving the sound but bot sure what budget options are there to explore. DAC? Thought of buying a Bravo audio v2 but not sure if it helps at all.. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Invalidated

This is what my desktop looks like right now, trust me, it was a lot messier


----------



## jumbito78




----------



## IceClass




----------



## radosuaf

I like things simple:


----------



## Mediahound

Trying out the Audioquest Nighthawk in balanced mode with my Oppo HA-1.


----------



## labrat




----------



## DonutDeflector

labrat said:


> My "computer room" / hobby room, sorry the desk is a bit full and crowded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It would improve the look of the setup if you cleaned everything up and made it nice and neat!


----------



## labrat




----------



## sealman

Sorry about the pic quality. 
 I don't have an elaborate setup but it works for me.
 Emotiva DC-1 and Airmotiv 5's, Sennheiser 570's.
 The sub is a Triska sub I built from the Parts Express project showcase. It has an 8" driver and 2 8" passive radiators.
 My closet contains Sennheiser Momentums both on and off ear and some old Bose QC3's for airline travel.
 Thinking about buying the Senn 598's since they are down to 150.00 atm.


----------



## SunTanScanMan

@sealman

 That's sure is a great looking deskspace and room!
  
 Can I ask what application you use the Stinkyboard for? It's a very interesting piece of kit.


----------



## jumbito78

mediahound said:


> Trying out the Audioquest Nighthawk in balanced mode with my Oppo HA-1.


 
 Hello....how those sound? I´ve read they are warm and a little dark....just what I would llike in a pair of cans.


----------



## Mediahound

jumbito78 said:


> Hello....how those sound? I´ve read they are warm and a little dark....just what I would llike in a pair of cans.


 

 Check out my review of them here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audioquest-nighthawk-headphones/reviews/13684


----------



## sealman

Well atm I just use it as a push to talk button for Teamspeak and in games. I am trying to get used to it enough to use it in games as well. 

Thanks for the compliment on the desk.


----------



## VXAce

sealman said:


> Well atm I just use it as a push to talk button for Teamspeak and in games. I am trying to get used to it enough to use it in games as well.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the desk.


 
 That's a smart way to use it. I have issues with using my mouse's side button for push-to-talk somethings, screws up twitch reactions.


----------



## WildStyle-R11

sealman said:


> Well atm I just use it as a push to talk button for Teamspeak and in games. I am trying to get used to it enough to use it in games as well.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the desk.


 
  
  


vxace said:


> That's a smart way to use it. I have issues with using my mouse's side button for push-to-talk somethings, screws up twitch reactions.


 
 Being as I am an aggressive player, I have only few seconds to dish out my info and then I am already off into the enemies, trowing around 360 to avoid fire, while shooting them with my sniper Rifle.  Don't always work, but never the less great Distraction.

 But Yeah If I am giving information and run into an enemy sooner than expected I just keep it pressed as I go ARGH!  Cause no time really.

 Good option is voice enabled, if you have a half decent mic. I prefer skype to be fair, up to 5-ish people, nothing beats it.


----------



## sealman

wildstyle-r11 said:


> Good option is voice enabled, if you have a half decent mic.


 
 I can't do voice enabled as I usually have the sound playing out of my speakers.
 I use a ModMic which attaches to a pair of glasses I bought just for that purpose.
  
 Everyone in the TS channel always say they can barely hear the game at all when I am talking. And i usually have the volume pretty loud! You gotta hear those footsteps!


----------



## JamesBr

mediahound said:


> Check out my review of them here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audioquest-nighthawk-headphones/reviews/13684


 
 +1, was wondering as well! Very nice piece!


----------



## WildStyle-R11

My New CD player SA8005 on top of my not so old AMP PM8005...You know when people tell you that something sound like wow good and you don't believe them...Untill you get your hands on it and you go WOW. Cause Really SA8005 Is Amazing!


----------



## starfly

wildstyle-r11 said:


> My New CD player SA8005 on top of my not so old AMP PM8005...You know when people tell you that something sound like wow good and you don't believe them...Untill you get your hands on it and you go WOW. Cause Really SA8005 Is Amazing!


 
  
 Yeah, I've heard good things about Marantz.  Looks good too!


----------



## bretemm

Awesome,
I have the SR5009 with a 7.1 out of 7.2 setup right now, which of those 2 that you have would be better to get first? 





wildstyle-r11 said:


> My New CD player SA8005 on top of my not so old AMP PM8005...You know when people tell you that something sound like wow good and you don't believe them...Untill you get your hands on it and you go WOW. Cause Really SA8005 Is Amazing!


----------



## WildStyle-R11

bretemm said:


> Awesome,
> I have the SR5009 with a 7.1 out of 7.2 setup right now, which of those 2 that you have would be better to get first?


 

 Not quite sure what you are trying to do since both of the 8005's are purely stereo devices. If you do need one of those, Get the one you need  AMP or the CD player. I got the amp first so I can power my speakers. Passed the signal from my PC trough my Essence one to my AMP.


----------



## bretemm

Thabks, Ill get the amp first then, I like some bookshelf maetinlogan speakers as second fronts so I'll try and get that 





wildstyle-r11 said:


> Not quite sure what you are trying to do since both of the 8005's are purely stereo devices. If you do need one of those, Get the one you need  AMP or the CD player. I got the amp first so I can power my speakers. Passed the signal from my PC trough my Essence one to my AMP.


----------



## zennoukinkai

Rig I built about 5 months ago.


----------



## sonitus mirus

I have that same Fractal Design case.  It was purchased as a recommendation from a member of head-fi when I was searching for a silent PC solution, and I could not be happier with it.  I've learned my lesson.  I'd rather save on components to use inside a great case than have high-end components stuffed into a crummy case.  The case is not the place to make sacrifices.
 A good computer case is the foundation for any build, literally and figuratively.  Or, maybe just literally; I'm not that smart.  Time for a beer.


----------



## mrip541

wildstyle-r11 said:


> My PC is there somewhere.


 
  
 Holy cow. Your speakers are just the right size!


----------



## Benny-x

mrip541 said:


> Holy cow. Your speakers are just the right size!


 
 If only you hadn't said "holy cow", used the exclamation mark "!", and added the grin... That post would have been a killer. I was skimming and read it without them first and it fuuuuucking killed me! ROLF


----------



## mrip541

benny-x said:


> If only you hadn't said "holy cow", used the exclamation mark "!", and added the grin... That post would have been a killer. I was skimming and read it without them first and it fuuuuucking killed me! ROLF


 
  
 I actually considered it but thought people might take me seriously.


----------



## Benny-x

mrip541 said:


> I actually considered it but thought people might take me seriously.


 
 I read this about 3-4 years ago and I've never forgotten it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law (Poe's Law). It never fails.


----------



## sonitus mirus

benny-x said:


> I read this about 3-4 years ago and I've never forgotten it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law (Poe's Law). It never fails.


 
  
 It is time for this font to be taken seriously.  This is super important.  (see, it just doesn't work without Sartalics) 
  
 http://glennmcanally.com/sarcastic/


----------



## WildStyle-R11

mrip541 said:


> Holy cow. Your speakers are just the right size!


 

 I know right?


----------



## sonitus mirus

wildstyle-r11 said:


> My PC is there somewhere.


 
  
 There are near-field monitors, and then there are hair's breadth monitors.  Geez, I love it!  Are you sitting on a subwoofer, too?


----------



## WildStyle-R11

sonitus mirus said:


> There are near-field monitors, and then there are hair's breadth monitors.  Geez, I love it!  Are you sitting on a subwoofer, too?


 

 What are You nuts? Half the volume shakes the house on certain songs.


----------



## zennoukinkai

Yep, had an antec 900 two for my last build.... needless to say, it got quite loud, so loud I decided to go for silence this time, rather than having flashy lights and things.
 I literally can't hear this thing. I have come back home from work, sat down and switched on my computer only to find out that it got shut down.


----------



## sonitus mirus

zennoukinkai said:


> Yep, had an antec 900 two for my last build.... needless to say, it got quite loud, so loud I decided to go for silence this time, rather than having flashy lights and things.
> I literally can't hear this thing. I have come back home from work, sat down and switched on my computer only to find out that it got shut down.


 
 Ha!  Antec 900 (original) was my last case.  I thought that was a great value, but even with the fans on the lowest setting, it was noisy compared to the R5.  I won't even get into how much work it was to manage the cables and keep the dust out of the Antec.  I prefer to listen to music with speakers now in the computer room instead of with headphones.


----------



## zennoukinkai

Oh my God! THE DUST! don't get me started on that, it was horrible!
 The R5 is the best thing in terms of dust. The filters actually work, and nothing can come in from the top, its just brilliant.
 If I want to I can always put a fan on the top (Don't think I will though). 
 I've got 2 front fans, the higher one in push-pull and the lower one in push.
 One fan at the back pulling air out and my PSU shoving everything out the bottom.
 5 Months on and there's no dust on the inside. I've only had to clean out the air vents on the front panel and the front filters once (about 3 weeks ago).


----------



## JamesBr

benny-x said:


> I read this about 3-4 years ago and I've never forgotten it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law (Poe's Law). It never fails.


 
  
 Haha, I was coming here for information on sound and music systems and I learn about philosophy hehe


----------



## UntilThen




----------



## Benny-x

jamesbr said:


> Haha, I was coming here for information on sound and music systems and I learn about philosophy hehe


 
 Haha, I came here once to look up the Denon c-501 vs c-751 and then never left... Happy to see I'm doing my part to keep the hot-potato going around


----------



## sealman

Added a DC-1 and made some cheapo stands for my Airmotiv 5's.
 Putting the speakers at ear level made a *huge* difference in the width of the soundstage.


----------



## Nimzerz

sealman said:


> Sorry about the pic quality.
> I don't have an elaborate setup but it works for me.
> Emotiva DC-1 and Airmotiv 5's, Sennheiser 570's.
> The sub is a Triska sub I built from the Parts Express project showcase. It has an 8" driver and 2 8" passive radiators.
> ...


 

 Bout to build a PC, hows that case working for ya? Also, what you think of the emotivas?


----------



## sealman

The case is great in that it has lots of cooling options along with good airflow. Also has a lot of space to work with for hiding the wiring.
 The bad is that the side panels are a little flimsy though the frame is sturdy enough.
 If i had to do it over again I might go for the smaller version of this model because this takes up a lot of floor space.
  
 The Emotiva Airmotiv 5's are simply great. My search for a computer speaker is finally over after getting these. I also have the 4's and while really good the larger woofer and extra power make the 5's the sweet spot for performance and size.


----------



## acain

It's not the nicest desk but here it is, the shelf is just where I keep some headphones.


----------



## htr2d2

acain said:


> It's not the nicest desk but here it is, the shelf is just where I keep some headphones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 What are those headphone stands? I love them! Great presentation with the stands and the shelf. Very nice.


----------



## gonefishing

wil said:


> Source: Laptop (Jriver / Tidal - Fidelizer)
> DAC: Audio Gd Ref 10.32 with Ifi Ipurifier
> Amps: Almarro 318B / Sun Audio 2A3
> Speakers: Tannoy Berkeley  (Swapped out the Tannoy Lancasters )
> Cabling : Belden 89207 interconnects / Belden 9497 Speaker cables


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## acain

Quote: 





htr2d2 said:


> What are those headphone stands? I love them! Great presentation with the stands and the shelf. Very nice.


 

 I made the stands I work in a machine shop and cut them out on a CNC electric laser here is a better picture of one.


----------



## Hunter220

acain said:


> I made the stands I work in a machine shop and cut them out on a CNC electric laser here is a better picture of one.


 

 Wow those stands are beautiful! And sorry to go off topic but what do you think of the Master & Dynamic overall? And how would you compare the two?


----------



## acain

I really love both of them the MH40 have a neutral sound overall and they are detailed through out. The MH30 go deep into sub bass and has a nice rumble these are slightly on the warmer side but its well controlled. I use the MH40 more since I preffer a flat sound signature. If I am listening to hip hop or dance music I would use the MH30. The build quality is unreal there isn't any plastic on them that is visible.


----------



## htr2d2

acain said:


> I made the stands I work in a machine shop and cut them out on a CNC electric laser here is a better picture of one.


 

 Now I am thinking I need to build a cnc. Crap! My wife going to kill me.
  
 They are sleek and functional. If you every post the design, I will have to see what a local shop would charge to cut.
  
 Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## Hunter220

acain said:


> I really love both of them the MH40 have a neutral sound overall and they are detailed through out. The MH30 go deep into sub bass and has a nice rumble these are slightly on the warmer side but its well controlled. I use the MH40 more since I preffer a flat sound signature. If I am listening to hip hop or dance music I would use the MH30. The build quality is unreal there isn't any plastic on them that is visible.


 

 Thanks for that acain, I have been considering the MH40. They seem to be great sounding headphones that are also great looking and sturdy which is what I am looking for in a pair of headphones right now.


----------



## drez




----------



## Mediahound

acain said:


> I made the stands I work in a machine shop and cut them out on a CNC electric laser here is a better picture of one.


 
  
  


hunter220 said:


> Wow those stands are beautiful! And sorry to go off topic but what do you think of the Master & Dynamic overall? And how would you compare the two?


 

 Looks just like the Firestone Audio headphone stand (on Massdrop, I don't think I'm allowed to post a link to it here), or Google it:


----------



## hifi nub

Lots of goodies.


----------



## Mediahound

I decided to do a video of my current setup. Hope y'all like it:


----------



## Coolzo

Here's a trophy picture of my setup as it is right now, before I sell my speakers (GoldenEar Triton 5 towers). Buyer's remorse sucks... but It's leaching from my other hobbies (notice the lack of a real headphone rig).


----------



## hifi nub

@mediahound
I love the happy hacking kboards.

I got a 1986 ibm mechanical kboard.


----------



## Mediahound

hifi nub said:


> @mediahound
> I love the happy hacking kboards.
> 
> I got a 1986 ibm mechanical kboard.


 

 Cool. I have a few Model M's too but have been using the Happy Hacking keyboard for a few years. Still really like it.


----------



## Sab666

Home PC gaming/music rig.


----------



## Wil

Nice, those Opals look sweet!
  
 ( i am a proud owner of the Audio Gd Ref 10.32 as well  )


----------



## Zowlyfon

All your desks are so tidy :/, Ill post a picture of my new setup once my new gear arrives.


----------



## Deftone

wil said:


> Laptop - > Audio Gd Ref 10.32 -> Sun Audio 2A3 -> Tannoy 15" Gold (In Lancaster cabs)
> 
> (Pardon my ugly feet!)
> 
> I'm mostly on Tidal these days, so much music to explore.


 
 Love dedicated rooms like this


----------



## htr2d2

zowlyfon said:


> All your desks are so tidy :/, Ill post a picture of my new setup once my new gear arrives.


 

 Well, that because we clean them first before taking the photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I do, anyway.


----------



## Tablix

“If a cluttered desk is a sign of a cluttered mind, of what, then, is an empty desk a sign?” Albert Einstein  
 So no pictures of my desk


----------



## JoshMo

Current set up


----------



## Voidrunner

I've had a few additions to my setup since the last time I posted here. 
  
 Asus Xonar DX, optical out
 JAVS DAC-2 March, with a Pyramid linear power supply.
 Rotel RC-970BX pre-amp
 Rotel RB-850 power amp
 KEF C55, modified with additional bracing and dampening of the cabinets. They're put up on spikes and sitting on a granite tile with rubber feet. 
 Definitive Technology PowerField SuperCube II subwoofer. 
  
 This setup rocks my house. The sub is ridiculous and seems capable of literally cracking the beams. I never turn it up above half.


----------



## acain

Nice set up Guitar Center is having a sale on Yamaha monitors buy one get one half off I am so tempted. I already have Audioengine A5+ and Tannoy 501s but it's such a good deal.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I just upgraded my desktop near field system from the Sony bookshelf speakers to some JBL Loft 40 bookshelf speakers that I picked up for $50 on sale at Fry's. What a difference a silk dome tweeter makes! So smooth! When the synths come in on Shine On You Crazy Diamond (parts vi-ix).... wow, it just blew me away.


----------



## P4UL

Sorry i'm new to these forums so I can't post picture, but you can check out my computer rig here:
  
*Project NV-TITAN REV.04 - *http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-sponsored-project-nv-titan-rev-04-rigid-acrylic-tubing-build


----------



## Eddie Q

WOW!!!


----------



## rvcjew

Nice 


p4ul said:


> Sorry i'm new to these forums so I can't post picture, but you can check out my computer rig here:
> 
> *Project NV-TITAN REV.04 - *http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-sponsored-project-nv-titan-rev-04-rigid-acrylic-tubing-build


 
 Nice use of a STH-10, love your color scheme. I'm thinking of swapping from an ek top to the bitspower one since I use a tank z, do you know if you can get the part that goes on the top for the tube without the tube I can only find it in buying yet another tube with it?


----------



## htr2d2

p4ul said:


> Sorry i'm new to these forums so I can't post picture, but you can check out my computer rig here:
> 
> *Project NV-TITAN REV.04 - *http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-sponsored-project-nv-titan-rev-04-rigid-acrylic-tubing-build


 

 Well, that was mind blowing. Very nice setup.
  
 What did you use for the monitor stands?


----------



## LNCPapa

Yeah - feel like half a man again


----------



## riffer

htr2d2 said:


> Well, that was mind blowing. Very nice setup.
> 
> What did you use for the monitor stands?



 


I remember the days when getting a hole saw and drilling a hole in the side of your case for a fan was case modding!


----------



## htr2d2

riffer said:


> htr2d2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that was mind blowing. Very nice setup.
> ...


 

 Very true. And mod'ing was needed due to overclockig a 233 Cerleron to 800 (or was it 1000?).


----------



## LNCPapa

I don't remember a 233 ever getting anywhere close to that.  I know it was a pretty big deal for me to get my Celeron 300A to 504.


----------



## htr2d2

lncpapa said:


> I don't remember a 233 ever getting anywhere close to that.  I know it was a pretty big deal for me to get my Celeron 300A to 504.


 

 I am sure my senility is exaggerating the past. On reflection, I believe you are correct. I think the Celeron 533 overclocked was over 1000. Fond memories.


----------



## riffer

htr2d2 said:


> I am sure my senility is exaggerating the past. On reflection, I believe you are correct. I think the Celeron 533 overclocked was over 1000. Fond memories.



 


The kids today get it all handed to them. No need to hack motherboard firmware or modify traces, sockets or CPU's - it's all there in the BIOS. They have no idea what it took to get a Slot 1 733EB to run stable at 1GHz. The world is going to hell in a handbasket I say - Hell in a handbasket


----------



## htr2d2

riffer said:


> htr2d2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure my senility is exaggerating the past. On reflection, I believe you are correct. I think the Celeron 533 overclocked was over 1000. Fond memories.
> ...


 

 We are the old and gnarled farts telling they young folks how easy they got it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I still want to know what monitor stands P4UL was using. My three monitor stand from amazon are awful. The screens constantly fall forward no matter what I tighten.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Monitor-Adjustable-Screens-STAND-V003/dp/B009S7ALH8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1442768199&sr=8-4&keywords=monitor+stand+three
  
 Anyone have suggestions for better ones?.


----------



## Wil

_A quick update on the system._
  
_Source - Laptop (Connected to DAC via Ifi i-usb power with ifi gemini cable and i purifier). _
_DAC - Audio Gd Ref 10.32_
_Amp - Line Magnetic LM518ia_
_Speakers - Acoustic Zen Adagio_
_Cabling by Belden _


----------



## htr2d2

wil said:


> _A quick update on the system._
> 
> _Source - Laptop (Connected to DAC via Ifi i-usb power with ifi gemini cable and i purifier). _
> _DAC - Audio Gd Ref 10.32_
> ...


 
 Sweet! Very nice.
  
 I love those speakers. How do they sound? Sound signature? Not seeing a base. No need?


----------



## DR650SE

p4ul said:


> Sorry i'm new to these forums so I can't post picture, but you can check out my computer rig here:
> 
> *Project NV-TITAN REV.04 - *http://www.overclock.net/t/1468573/build-log-sponsored-project-nv-titan-rev-04-rigid-acrylic-tubing-build


 
  
 That's a bad ass system man!  How has your power bill gone up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I love the desk.  One day I will get my office setup.  I want a desk that's got a LOT of table surface like yours.  An L shaped desk too.


----------



## acain

All these nice set ups makes me want to upgrade.


----------



## boombastic




----------



## Coolzo

Here it is, the (temporarily) final form of my PC which has materialized as a result of selling my beloved GoldenEar Tritons (ignore the bubbles in the res, they're slowly but surely moving out):


----------



## rvcjew

Some real gorgeous setups on here.


----------



## starfly

htr2d2 said:


> We are the old and gnarled farts telling they young folks how easy they got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Humanscale makes excellent monitor stands, but you'll have to pay a pretty price for them.  We use them at my office for dual monitor setups.
  
 At home I use an Ergotron LX for a single monitor setup.  Again a bit more expensive than that VIVO stuff, but sooooo much better.


----------



## htr2d2

starfly said:


> Humanscale makes excellent monitor stands, but you'll have to pay a pretty price for them.  We use them at my office for dual monitor setups.
> 
> At home I use an Ergotron LX for a single monitor setup.  Again a bit more expensive than that VIVO stuff, but sooooo much better.


 
  
 Thank you starfly. Yeah. I will need to spend four or five times aa much but it is worth it in the end. The Hunanscale has nice stuff.


----------



## wahsmoh

wrong thread  edited


----------



## kent1146

Specs of computer in first picture.

Bottom picture shows two of my toys:
* Monitor - LG 34" 3440 * 1440 21:9 ultrawide monitor
* Headset - Sennheiser G4ME zero.

Not pictured: Audio Technica ATH-A900 w/Zalman clip-on mic. Swans M200 powered bookshelf speakers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## htr2d2

kent1146 said:


> Specs of computer in first picture.
> 
> Bottom picture shows two of my toys:
> * Monitor - LG 34" 3440 * 1440 21:9 ultrawide monitor
> ...


 
  
 I nice solid system. The monitor is awesome. The introduction of the cheap 1080p has driven the price up on the higher res monitors. Unfortunately. Nice.


----------



## linglingjr

kent1146 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome monitor and even better banana hanger turned headphone stand.


----------



## P4UL

htr2d2 said:


> Well, that was mind blowing. Very nice setup.
> 
> What did you use for the monitor stands?




Sorry for the super late reply! Here is what I ended up going with: 
http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Monitor-Stand-Standing-Curved/dp/B006FZY2XK


----------



## P4UL

It also comes with a bolt washer and plate to mount it directly to the desk. That's what I ended up doing.


----------



## P4UL

Also I forgot to add, the reason I went with this stand is because I use three 27" monitors. Most stand only hold up to three 24" monitors tops.


----------



## htr2d2

p4ul said:


> Sorry for the super late reply! Here is what I ended up going with:
> http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Monitor-Stand-Standing-Curved/dp/B006FZY2XK


 
  
  


p4ul said:


> It also comes with a bolt washer and plate to mount it directly to the desk. That's what I ended up doing.


 
  
  


p4ul said:


> Also I forgot to add, the reason I went with this stand is because I use three 27" monitors. Most stand only hold up to three 24" monitors tops.


 
  
 After my last experience with the Vivo, I would have happily paid $450+ for one of really amazing stands from the Ergo manufacturers, but the one you provided is only $100 USD. So heck, I will order one after I finish my man-cave remodel and give it a try. I can always use Amazon's return policy if dissatisfied.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## P4UL

htr2d2 said:


> After my last experience with the Vivo, I would have happily paid $450+ for one of really amazing stands from the Ergo manufacturers, but the one you provided is only $100 USD. So heck, I will order one after I finish my man-cave remodel and give it a try. I can always use Amazon's return policy if dissatisfied.
> 
> Thank you!




Oh I forgot to tell you, the stand comes with 3 swivel rotating backers for the monitors. However, to get the monitors to curve you will have to buy this as well to replace the center monitor bracket so that it sits a bit deeper.
http://m.tykesupply.com/product.?group=342&product=612


----------



## htr2d2

p4ul said:


> Oh I forgot to tell you, the stand comes with 3 swivel rotating backers for the monitors. However, to get the monitors to curve you will have to buy this as well to replace the center monitor bracket so that it sits a bit deeper.
> http://m.tykesupply.com/product.?group=342&product=612


 

 URL is bad. Mind checking it?


----------



## NiHaoMike

The PC itself:


 CPU: Core i7-3930k
 MB: DX79SI
 RAM: 16GB 1600 DDR3
 GPU: GTX 970 4GB
 Display: 50" Seiki 4K
 Cooling: 120mm Delta side panel fan with Cindy Wu sensorless DSP drive and 212 Evo with fan upgrade
 PSU: 900W (550W + 350W) Lainey Schmidt digital power system with PFC bypass
 Storage: 128GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (/, ext4) and 2x 1TB HDD RAID 0 (/bulk, ext4)
  
 The DAC/amp unit:

 DAC chip is PCM1792A, IV converter opamps are OPA1612, output driver opamps are TPA6120A2.
 Design details at https://github.com/NiHaoMike/OpenDAC-HD .


----------



## P4UL

htr2d2 said:


> URL is bad. Mind checking it?




Sorry about that, here's the correct one!
http://m.tykesupply.com/product.cgi?group=342&product=612


----------



## htr2d2

p4ul said:


> Sorry about that, here's the correct one!
> http://m.tykesupply.com/product.cgi?group=342&product=612


 

 Got it! Thank you.


----------



## htr2d2

nihaomike said:


> The PC itself:
> 
> CPU: Core i7-3930k
> MB: DX79SI
> ...


 
  
 I like it! Especially the fairy. 
  
 You got a 'how to' on the DAC assembly?


----------



## NiHaoMike

htr2d2 said:


> I like it! Especially the fairy.
> 
> You got a 'how to' on the DAC assembly?


 
 That's actually a very good friend of mine, who is a digital communications engineer and a model. She does have the nickname "DSP fairy" since she's really good with implementing DSP and other communications related logic in Verilog.
  
 On to the DAC, it's a project I did with my best friend. She's a software engineer and a model (can you tell that I really like those who are both engineers and models?), but her most unusual highlight is that audio hardware she works on magically becomes better. I only had some limited time with her before she had to go back for study, so I decided to make the best of what could end up as a once in a lifetime opportunity. In the end, I got a unique top notch DAC, she got some embedded programming experience, and both of us had a great time.


----------



## htr2d2

nihaomike said:


> That's actually a very good friend of mine, who is a digital communications engineer and a model. She does have the nickname "DSP fairy" since she's really good with implementing DSP and other communications related logic in Verilog.
> 
> On to the DAC, it's a project I did with my best friend. She's a software engineer and a model (can you tell that I really like those who are both engineers and models?), but her most unusual highlight is that audio hardware she works on magically becomes better. I only had some limited time with her before she had to go back for study, so I decided to make the best of what could end up as a once in a lifetime opportunity. In the end, I got a unique top notch DAC, she got some embedded programming experience, and both of us had a great time.


 

 You are a lucky man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <-- green with envy.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## P4UL

Okay it's finally letting me post pictures!


----------



## cuiter23

Here's my rig so far  

 Modi is gone and looking to upgrade the DAC.
  
 Focals are on sale and looking to get some bookshelf speakers. 
  
 Now back to work!


----------



## rck1984

My newest build:
  



  
  
 Using an Asus Xonar Essence STX, with a custom backplate. (about to order Schiit Magni 2 as replacement for the AMP)
  

  
 DIY Headphone-stand with my newest addition: Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro.


----------



## Eddie Q

Nice rig.


----------



## FredrikT92

p4ul said:


> Okay it's finally letting me post pictures!


 
  
 Nice Caselabs STH10(?)!
 I had a STH10 myself, but its so huge... and the funnest part is building it, not playing games, atleast for me!


----------



## P4UL

I totally agree. I love building and tweaking my rig more than actually using it!


----------



## lin0003

My first PC build, pretty average compared to some of the other stuff on here.


----------



## Letmebefrank

lin0003 said:


> My first PC build, pretty average compared to some of the other stuff on here.




Pretty nice for a first build, what are the secs? I see an asus strix, 2x 850 pros, cooler master (hyper 212?) but that's all I can really pick out.


----------



## sojs

Nice!!!


----------



## lin0003

letmebefrank said:


> Pretty nice for a first build, what are the secs? I see an asus strix, 2x 850 pros, cooler master (hyper 212?) but that's all I can really pick out.


 
 Yeah, the Strix is the GTX970, there's an i7 4790, 16gb ram and the motherboard is an MSI gaming 3.


----------



## sojs

so many cool pics...


----------



## Oklahoma

A couple quick snaps of mine now. Once I get the space cleaned up I will do some nicer ones of the entire desk space.


----------



## slair76116




----------



## htr2d2

lin0003 said:


> My first PC build, pretty average compared to some of the other stuff on here.


 
 First build? You did good. Very nice.
  
 (I may need to dust off my workstation and upgrade next year.)


----------



## Letmebefrank

letmebefrank said:


> Hey guys, new-ish here, just got my desktop audio setup the way I like it so I figured I would post up some pictures. I spend equal time on my PC between listening to music and gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Rearranged my setup, put my second monitor on a wall mount, also redid all the cable management so its all up under the desktop, nothing on the floor anymore.
  
 Added the Schiit modi 2 uber, and now have them stacked.
  
 Changed sony speakers to JBL loft 40's
  
 PC is still the same specs except windows 10 upgrade and some new SSDs.


----------



## cuiter23

slair76116 said:


>


 
  
 Nice! We have more or less a similar set up with the LS50s, Isoacoustic stands, and the HD650 
  
 Btw, just wondering are you running 1 channel only for your speakers?


----------



## slair76116

Burson conductor virtuoso into Burson Timekeeper into left right ls50.

Burson conductor virtuoso straight into hd650
Is that what you meant?


----------



## cuiter23

slair76116 said:


> Burson conductor virtuoso into *Burson Timekeeper into left right ls50.*
> 
> Burson conductor virtuoso straight into hd650
> Is that what you meant?


 
  
 Yes, I just saw 1 LS50 so was wondering if you were running them only on 1 channel.


----------



## genclaymore

Don't mind the wires, The one thing that's new in my photo's is my JBL 305's Which I enjoy very much.Well besides the Sound blaster Z.


----------



## Deftone

rck1984 said:
			
		

> DIY Headphone-stand with my newest addition: Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro.


 
  
 Great job on the stand dude!


----------



## Greyson

I need to get a stand for my D2000's.


----------



## sonitus mirus

greyson said:


> I need to get a stand for my D2000's.


 
  
 That looks really sharp.  I'd be worried about scuffing up that nice looking wood floor with the wheels of that chair.  Do you use any type of mat?


----------



## Greyson

sonitus mirus said:


> That looks really sharp.  I'd be worried about scuffing up that nice looking wood floor with the wheels of that chair.  Do you use any type of mat?


 
  
 Herman Miller makes specialized rubber wheels for use on hardwood floors, I don't care for the way floor mats look.


----------



## Benny-x

greyson said:


> Herman Miller makes specialized rubber wheels for use on hardwood floors, I don't care for the way floor mats look.


 
 I'm with you. I've never found a floor mat that worked for me. They crack, they yellow, they don't blend in, and they aren't comfortable to roll on(with the chair).
  
 Also, nice set up, very clean.


----------



## cuiter23

My "semi-portable" rig. Picture from yesterday night.


----------



## audiorrorist

Nice setups everyone.


----------



## riffer

benny-x said:


> I'm with you. I've never found a floor mat that worked for me. They crack, they yellow, they don't blend in, and they aren't comfortable to roll on(with the chair).
> 
> Also, nice set up, very clean.



 


I just hate the way they shift about over time. I'm always having to push mine back in place.

To be honest, I would keep it just to prevent damage to the floor due to spills.


----------



## Benny-x

cuiter23 said:


> My "semi-portable" rig. Picture from yesterday night.


 
 That's a pretty nice little set up. I've always wanted to try those Sony IEMs too. How do they sound with your GO? I've got a GO too and it'd give me a good idea what to expect.
  
 Then, how about that AudioQuest JitterBug, how do you find that helps the GO? Again, compared to the standard GO


----------



## Deftone

i wanted to try the the jitterbug myself but from what i have seen (measurements) it only only really works well with dragonfly


----------



## cuiter23

benny-x said:


> That's a pretty nice little set up. I've always wanted to try those Sony IEMs too. How do they sound with your GO? I've got a GO too and it'd give me a good idea what to expect.
> 
> Then, how about that AudioQuest JitterBug, how do you find that helps the GO? Again, compared to the standard GO


 
  
 Thanks! The XBA-A3's deserve my highest praise and recommendation. Personally, I think they are the best "fun" sounding IEM money can buy under $500. The soundstage is vast with very clear and accurate 3D image production. Details power through the thick and hefty bass. Especially on a decent DAC/AMP like the GO, the XBA-A3 is a joy to listen to.
  
 I can't hear any audible differences with the JitterBug. I think the GO does a great job filtering noise already. So IMO, the Jitterbug is redundant with the GO. It may be more rewarding with other portable DAC/AMPs (such as the dragonfly as someone else mentioned).
  


deftone said:


> i wanted to try the the jitterbug myself but from what i have seen (measurements) it only only really works well with dragonfly


 
  
 Even then, the improvements should only be marginal if any.


----------



## Benny-x

cuiter23 said:


> Thanks! The XBA-A3's deserve my highest praise and recommendation. Personally, I think they are the best "fun" sounding IEM money can buy under $500. The soundstage is vast with very clear and accurate 3D image production. Details power through the thick and hefty bass. Especially on a decent DAC/AMP like the GO, the XBA-A3 is a joy to listen to.
> 
> I can't hear any audible differences with the JitterBug. I think the GO does a great job filtering noise already. So IMO, the Jitterbug is redundant with the GO. It may be more rewarding with other portable DAC/AMPs (such as the dragonfly as someone else mentioned).


 
 Thanks for sharing your thoughts on them. I'll have to see if I come across a pair of XBA-A3s on my travels. Your feedback definitely hits all the right bells for me 
  
 As for the JitterBug, interesting news. The verdict is still out on that thing fir me, but AQ were geniuses in pricing it at what they did. Given the stupid expensive things us audio addicts spend money on, the AQ really seems like a throw away. If it works, awesome, if it doesn't it was "only" $50. But $50 x 100,000 units = $5M for AQ~~!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

This is my set up. It is a budget set up but some of the prices were almost too cheap to believe.
  


 These speakers are the Wharfedale 9.0s. They seem quite good considering they were £59 from my local Hi-fi store. They lack bass but I have got a very cheap solution to that. These are powered by a Pioneer A-209-R which is actually quite a lot better that they are. But it does probably get the most out of them. I paid about £140 for that amplifier.
  
 I also got have got a subwoofer. The Pioneer S-SLW500. It isn't an active subwoofer and it requires a separate amplifier to power it.
  
 My room is very small so I have got my Pioneer amplifier on another shelf. I use the remote for the volume pretty much all the time. I will try and make it clear how I have connected the subwoofer.
  
 My Pioneer amplifier doesn't have a subwoofer output at all. I first tried using the headphone out going to a very cheap amplifier from Ebay that had a low pass filter in it and a subwoofer output. As expected, the volume was far to sensitive. I then added yet another amplifier (the FiiO E5) and I now use that to control the level of bass I want.
 Now I have got the subwoofer at the volume I want it, I can use my Pioneer amplifier remote to control the volume for my speakers and soobwoofer together. Considering the soobwoofer is getting amplifier multiple times, it really doesn't sound that bad when playing with my speakers. It just adds that extra weight that my speakers don't have.
  
 I will now say what the price of this subwoofer is. £4.99 new and unused. I just couldn't believe that. Yes, I don't think many people will think it is much good but it isn't bad at all for a budget set up.
  
 Right at the bottom left of this image above is where I have the cheap amplifier and subwoofer located. This is another screenshot to show them:
  

 This amplifier really is cheap and nasty but it does do the job of just letting the bass through it. I once tried using it with my Wharfedales and the sound quality was nowhere close to my Pioneer amplifier. I could also use the bass volume dial to control the volume of the bass if I wanted but I prefer to use the E5 as it is more accurate.
  
 I bet many people on head-fi would think I could get much better sound but I think I would struggle to get any better for this price and I am also limited by the amount of space I have too. I am very pleased with it though. It just surprises me that that subwoofer can sell new and unused for that price. It feels very solid and well made too.


----------



## drewTT




----------



## sonitus mirus

drewtt said:


>


 
  
 Is everything connected?  Where are the cables?  You did an amazing job of cable management if these components are all connected as shown in the photo.  My idea of cable management is to simply not look at the rat's nest under my desk.


----------



## drewTT

Thanks.  Yeap, everything is connected.  I hate looking at cables even though most of the ones I have are pretty...lol...


----------



## Hunter220

Love the LS50s and the clean cable management, looks great!


----------



## cuiter23

drewtt said:


>


 
  
 Dope set-up!


----------



## Deftone

cuiter23 said:


> I can't hear any audible differences with the JitterBug. I think the GO does a great job filtering noise already. So IMO, the Jitterbug is redundant with the GO. It may be more rewarding with other portable DAC/AMPs (such as the dragonfly as someone else mentioned).
> 
> 
> Even then, the improvements should only be marginal if any.


 
 i noticed on another forum some guy that run the Jitterbug and regen through tests and the Jb actually made the sound worse!
  
 more noise, more jitter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the regen actually faired much better and his listening opinion was the regen made a small improvement but nothing from the Jb.


----------



## cuiter23

deftone said:


> i noticed on another forum some guy that run the Jitterbug and regen through tests and the Jb actually made the sound worse!
> 
> more noise, more jitter...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea that's not a surprise, AQ has listed that some USB DACs are incompatible with the JB. My friend has an ODAC and the JB actually distorts the sound. Luckily it works fine with my GeekOut so I have no complaints.
  
 Here is an excerpt from AudioQuest:
  
 It has come to our attention that JitterBug is incompatible with certain legacy USB microcontrollers _(the microcontroller is the device inside of your USB DAC that sends and receives data packets [and sometimes power] from the computer to your DAC)_. Primarily, the issue seems to be that some legacy USB microcontrollers fall outside of the electrical specification set forth by the USB Organization.


----------



## drez

deftone said:


> i noticed on another forum some guy that run the Jitterbug and regen through tests and the Jb actually made the sound worse!
> 
> more noise, more jitter... :basshead:  the regen actually faired much better and his listening opinion was the regen made a small improvement but nothing from the Jb.




No surprises here either. Years ago I played with usb filters, galvanic isolators, ferrite clamps. All sounded worse. I can see regen or Wyrd helping in some cases but even then there's no guarantee the signal coming out will be better than the one going in.


----------



## jologskyblues

Nice LS50 setups. They sound surprisingly good for near-field desktop configurations in my experience.
  
 Re: USB isolators
  
 A regular USB 3.0 hub solved all my USB DAC problems so I guess I'm happy with just that.


----------



## guitargonaut

Updated pic of my mid-fi rig...


----------



## Deftone

@guitargonaut
  
 niceeee, looks like its got a very executive feel.


----------



## EarDrumExplode

My rig iMac 27 inch 2015 
Pangea hp201 headphone amp and DAC
senhisser HD550 
Musical Fidelity Merlin 1 
Audioquest and cardea cables


----------



## jtaylor991

eardrumexplode said:


> My rig iMac 27 inch 2015
> Pangea hp201 headphone amp and DAC
> senhisser HD550
> Musical Fidelity Merlin 1
> Audioquest and cardea cables [pics]


 
  
 Could you post a link or upload that wallpaper (in full rez)? I love it!


----------



## EarDrumExplode

The artist name is BANKSY. go to google images and search BANSKY and all his pics show up


----------



## EarDrumExplode

The artist name is BANKSY. go to google images and search BANSKY and all his pics show up


----------



## jtaylor991

Ah, I didn't recognize that as a Banksy work. Found, thanks!


----------



## Rydell




----------



## jologskyblues

My temporary setup.


----------



## hotbeatz

If I get the yamaha hs8 do I need an amp? What would be a good set up go start making music


----------



## cuiter23

hotbeatz said:


> If I get the yamaha hs8 do I need an amp? What would be a good set up go start making music




No you dont. its a powered speaker.

I would do some more research before dropping some bills on a speaker.


----------



## uncopy87

Wow super impressed at some peoples set up. Mine is just normal Mac with normal $50 speakers. I do have a projector next to it. But I guess that's not part of the computer part.


----------



## Blze001

jologskyblues said:


> My temporary setup.


 
  
 Gotta say, I'm really digging the juxtaposition of the $1000+ equipment on the $100 Rubbermaid folding table.


----------



## mortarman




----------



## Benny-x

blze001 said:


> Gotta say, I'm really digging the juxtaposition of the $1000+ equipment on the $100 Rubbermaid folding table.


 
 That's so passe. This is the new sh!t.


----------



## notfitforpublic

benny-x said:


> That's so passe. This is the new sh!t.




It's good... Just need to upgrade to empty beer cases and pizza boxes


----------



## BigTerminator

Let me know how you like the Stealth 8's. They must be gigantic in person. Judging from the sound of the Airmotivs, this must be real nice to listen to. And how's the bass?


----------



## Benny-x

bigterminator said:


> Let me know how you like the Stealth 8's. They must be gigantic in person. Judging from the sound of the Airmotivs, this must be real nice to listen to. And how's the bass?


 
 The Stealth 8 thread on here is the best place I've found for info on them. Now there's not a ton of action there, but since these are on a 20% off sale until January there are at least 5-6 more people I know of that will be joining the fold soon. We'll see about impressions, but at least it's growing.
  
 About their size, I like big, over built stuff. Heavy components speak volumes to me. I was a little worried while the Stealths were inbound that they wouldn't be as "impressive" as I'd been imagining, however, I was very happily proven wrong. I'm 6'1'', 230, and they're not far off the size of my torso, from my nipples down. They're about 20kg/each, and if you wrap on any part of them it's just a dead sound. They're built very well and are very big. Exactly what I was looking for for a pair of desktop speakers... Haha, naw these guys are going on stands and I bet will become my gateway drug to larger, active floorstanders. 
  
 I shared my initial impressions in there a couple days ago, so I've pasted it below:


benny-x said:


> Well, I have received the Stealth 8s and holy sh!t do they ever sound good. The 2 setups I tried were far from ideal, but man are their mids ever clear, highs are smooth, and the bass is impactful, fast, and tight. These have some of the smoothest, clearest mids I've ever hear. Vocals on them were sublime, and I had no idea that was coming.
> 
> I will be trying them on my home system with a different PC source, DAC and pre-amp in several weeks, so hopefully that will answer my question about the fullness/bloom that I'd like to also be hearing in the bass. Right now they're just lacking a little plumpness that I'd like, as a bass lover, in the bass department. But I don't know if that was the DAC I had them on or what. We'll see.
> 
> Anyway, happy Stealth 8 owner, right here.


----------



## pervysage

My setup at the moment:


----------



## cuiter23

pervysage said:


> My setup at the moment:


 
  
 Truly end game set-up. Nice!
  
   P.S. Look at the IsoAcoustic stands for the LS50s, you can find them at Tom Lee or Long and McQuade


----------



## pervysage

cuiter23 said:


> P.S. Look at the IsoAcoustic stands for the LS50s, you can find them at Tom Lee or Long and McQuade


 
  
 Thanks! I really feel like I have finally reached end game after a long time and am currently very satisfied with the setup. The LS50's were recently acquired and I am loving them. Might honestly be my best investment so far ever since I started spending money on audio equipment. Always been a headphone guy and was using a pair of Klipsch bookshelves for speakers till now.
  
 As you can see, I already have the LS50's sitting on a couple of acoustic foam pads. Would the IsoAcoustic stands provide even more isolation? The LS50's are already doing pretty well as is but those stands are interesting.


----------



## cuiter23

pervysage said:


> Thanks! I really feel like I have finally reached end game after a long time and am currently very satisfied with the setup. The LS50's were recently acquired and I am loving them. Might honestly be my best investment so far ever since I started spending money on audio equipment. Always been a headphone guy and was using a pair of Klipsch bookshelves for speakers till now.
> 
> As you can see, I already have the LS50's sitting on a couple of acoustic foam pads. Would the IsoAcoustic stands provide even more isolation? The LS50's are already doing pretty well as is but those stands are interesting.


 
  
 Haha big upgrade from the klipschs for sure  
  
 They both sound good, I personally like the look of the isoacoustics and they have definitely made an improvement in sound compared to just slapping them on the desk. Since you are going the foam pad route, they should sound equally good.
  
 If you are looking to get new pads, i would stay clear from the PrimeAcoustics ones. The support which your speaker rests on is made of steel and can cause ringing when your speakers are played even at moderate volumes. I recommend Auralex, it's a much better product and costs less as well.


----------



## pervysage

cuiter23 said:


> Haha big upgrade from the klipschs for sure
> 
> They both sound good, I personally like the look of the isoacoustics and they have definitely made an improvement in sound compared to just slapping them on the desk. Since you are going the foam pad route, they should sound equally good.
> 
> If you are looking to get new pads, i would stay clear from the PrimeAcoustics ones. The support which your speaker rests on is made of steel and can cause ringing when your speakers are played even at moderate volumes. I recommend Auralex, it's a much better product and costs less as well.




The Auralex is what I am currently using under the LS50's. Although I came across an interesting YouTube video comparing Auralex Mopads to the Iso Acoustic stands. The Iso Acoustic stands sound a lot better in the video! 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=2wQ5OV40CjM


----------



## Coolzo

Quick phone snapshot, because dang it looks nice right now. "downgraded" from the Triton 5 to DefTech StudioMonitor 450. Of course, I also have much better amplification (the Emotiva Mini X instead of the Pioneer receiver). Dang these things go deeeep for their size.


----------



## cuiter23

pervysage said:


> The Auralex is what I am currently using under the LS50's. Although I came across an interesting YouTube video comparing Auralex Mopads to the Iso Acoustic stands. The Iso Acoustic stands sound a lot better in the video!
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=2wQ5OV40CjM


 
  
 It seems like the speakers with the isoacoustics have their bass slightly tamed. Either way, the LS50s will sound fantastic either way


----------



## pervysage

cuiter23 said:


> It seems like the speakers with the isoacoustics have their bass slightly tamed. Either way, the LS50s will sound fantastic either way


 
  
 *sigh* Just noticed that KEF has limited edition colors available at the moment. Seriously contemplating selling my current LS50's and switching to the matte black/blue driver LS50's (blue is my favorite color). But my brain is telling me to shut up and not waste money on a darn speaker color change


----------



## cuiter23

pervysage said:


> *sigh* Just noticed that KEF has limited edition colors available at the moment. Seriously contemplating selling my current LS50's and switching to the matte black/blue driver LS50's (blue is my favorite color). But my brain is telling me to shut up and not waste money on a darn speaker color change


 
  
 I still think the Black/Rose Gold is the most classy looking...


----------



## slex




----------



## Blze001

slex said:


>


 
  
 Is that one of those SMSL 793s? Or the other version, Tarion I think it was?
  
 I keep pondering that little thing for the office, how do you like it?


----------



## Letmebefrank

blze001 said:


> Is that one of those SMSL 793s? Or the other version, Tarion I think it was?
> 
> I keep pondering that little thing for the office, how do you like it?




Not sure about his but I have a SMSL SA-50 for my office speakers and it sounds really great, has a great build quality, and it's really powerful.


----------



## slex

blze001 said:


> Is that one of those SMSL 793s? Or the other version, Tarion I think it was?
> 
> Its SMSL sAp ll, been around 3 yrs already , using it for android box listening.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMudd

My setup with new Airmotiv 4s speakers.Totally Rock! The turntable goes back to the living room after I'm finished ripping some vinyl to high res.


----------



## saddleup

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saddleupbike/23433251096/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## Deftone

saddleup said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/saddleupbike/23433251096/in/dateposted-public/


 
  
 That really does look the biz saddle, awesome work.


----------



## saddleup

Thanks.  The black box on the right with the LCD is the PC.


----------



## Cornan

Here is two pictures of my little comfort zone!


----------



## charlie0904

so many people using LS50...


----------



## sojs

Looks very nice without any mat


----------



## Cornan

sojs said:


> Looks very nice without any mat


 
 Thanks! One of the advantages of using headphones.


----------



## sojs

I agree. Nice, neat and clean!


----------



## bigx5murf

Repurposed a busted philips htib tube amp to base my system around


----------



## G00dband

Here is my new setup (still waiting for my cables)



For now I am still using my M-Audio AV-40 (not in the pic) because Monoprice cable takes a couple of week to deliver in Canada :s

Onkyo TX-8020 stereo receiver
Ibasso D7 dac/headphone amp
Q Accoustics 2020 speakers
Yamaha YST SW012 subwoofer


----------



## Baird GoW

Don't judge too harshly I'm only a starving student.
  
   PC: ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, Intel Core i5-3570, Asus R9 290, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro.
  
 Storage Server: Basic ITX board w/ integrated processor > Dell Perc 6i Raid card > Raid 6 x 8 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm HDDs.
  
 Monitor: LG 34UM95 34" Ultra Wide Screen 3440 x 1440
  
 TV: 60" LG Plasma 60PB6650 only paid *$300* new at Micro Center... Best investment I have ever made.
  
 Audio: W8.1 > Samsung 850 Pro SSD > Recapped Belkin USB card > Schiit Wyrd > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > Hifiman He-6 or Adam A7x.
  
 Music Production: Arturia Keylab 88, Ableton Live9 w (vsts): Sylenth, Omnisphere,Massive, Zebra, Nexusm, Spire,Lush 101, Dune 2, Ace, Entire FabFilter Library, Nicky Romero Kick, Arturia Analog Lab.
  
 DJ: Traktor 2 DDJ-T1, EMU0404 to record my Audio Technica AT4033SE Microphone.


----------



## htr2d2

Very nice!


----------



## spdtdl

Maximus Xtreme VIII MB, i7 6700k overclocked @ 4.6, Corsair H100iGTX Water Cooling, LG 27MU67-B 4K Display, Mastercase Pro 5, AT-2020 USB mic


----------



## htr2d2

g00dband said:


> Here is my new setup (still waiting for my cables)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your A/V shelf sort of dismayed me. Only because it is awesome and I didn't think to do something similar. I like it! Paid way too much for mine and not nearly as functional.


----------



## Coolzo

baird gow said:


> Don't judge too harshly I'm only a starving student.




Afhfjkq "starving student", haha, I see what your financial priorities are though! Your setup is a total nerdgasm, completely jealous of that 60" plasma deal too. Deal of the century right there. Computers, audio, video, and production. My favorite things!


----------



## drewTT

New sub.  I have bass.


----------



## Destroysall

charlie0904 said:


> so many people using LS50...


 
 Makes me wonder how they sound!


----------



## vapman

I'll have to take a picture when my place is less of a wreck.
  
 Thinkpad T420 running Foobar2000 -> E-MU 0204 or 0404 USB -> Project Polaris, which either goes to any/all my headphones or a Yamaha M-4 driving quad speakers (B&W HM5 or Alesis Monitor One on top of Paradigm 7se) and a sub.
  
 I've owned many powered monitors but I keep going back to giant power amps and passive speakers.


----------



## darkipod

free1066 said:


> Maximus Xtreme VIII MB, i7 6700k overclocked @ 4.6, Corsair H100iGTX Water Cooling, LG 27MU67-B 4K Display, Mastercase Pro 5, AT-2020 USB mic


 
 What is that thing above the Mic?


----------



## spdtdl

That's the Asus OC panel. Comes with the Extreme VIII Maximus Motherboard.
  
 It allow's overclocking on the fly, displays temps & ratio's, various other things.
  
 https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessories/OC_Panel/


----------



## ryant

Updated my setup a bit
  

  
  
  
 Audio setup at the moment. Kinda sad my main speakers wont really fit on the desk now so i need to find a small set of speakers for when I don't want to use my headphones.


----------



## peterb123

Ryant,
  
 nice setup - what type of monitors and stand is this?
  
 Thanks,
 Peter


----------



## ryant

The two new monitors (middle and right) are Dell S2415h's (fantastic IPS monitors if you don't have glare issues in your room). I will eventually get a third matching monitor but didn't purchase it yet. The left monitor is an Acer H233H bmid. The stand is a Mount-it three monitor arm
 http://www.amazon.com/Mount--MI-753-Computer-Monitors-Compatible/dp/B00BDT072S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1452009608&sr=8-4&keywords=triple+monitor+stand


----------



## Bandooken

Picture of my setup! Has had some improvements since, will post updated picture soon!


----------



## Letmebefrank

Nice setups guys. Wouldn't be able to deal with the bright LEDs behind the desk personally but it definitely looks cool!


----------



## pervysage

Updated pics of my current setup.
  
 Picked up some Isoacoustics stands for the LS50's and my SVS sub. Before they were just sitting on some Auralex foam pads.


----------



## kid vic

pervysage said:


> Updated pics of my current setup.
> 
> Picked up some Isoacoustics stands for the LS50's and my SVS sub. Before they were just sitting on some Auralex foam pads.


 
 Nice setup! where in Vancouver are you located? I would love to get a mini meet or at least a small get together before i move.


----------



## Coolzo

Well, these pictures turned out worse than I anticipated, but you get the jist. Apologies also for the few visible cables >.> My setup is slowly reaching critical mass! Definitive Technology StudioMonitor 450 speakers < Rotel RB-951 power amp < Schiit Sys preamp (Fostex 50RP mod < Grommes HA-600 < Emotiva Mini X) < Focusrite Scarlett 8i6. Eventually I'd like to get a sub (maybe a Goldenear 8"), and a Bifrost Multibit perhaps! I need to augment the sparse acoustic treatment, however.
 Anyway, here you are, the audio/video content creation, server,  and gaming machine:


----------



## jologskyblues

pervysage said:


> Picked up some Isoacoustics stands for the LS50's and my SVS sub. Before they were just sitting on some Auralex foam pads.


 
  
 Really nice setup.
  
 Now I'm really convinced to replace my MoPads with IsoAcoustics stands for my LS50.
  
 I'm going to place my order now. I hope they sound as good as they look.


----------



## rvcjew

These are some sweet setups on here.
 Rearranged my setup recently, need to clean up the wires below soon. The wires are definitely more function then form atm.
  
 https://pcpartpicker.com/b/B4zMnQ


----------



## spdtdl

Indeed, those wires and my OCD would give me sleepless nights!


----------



## sterling1

Here's my current "computer" system. It's a Toshiba laptop running iTunes, with Airport Express sending 16/44.1 to Sony TA-E9000ES pre/pro. As depicted, I'm listening to iTunes Radio, Christmas music.


----------



## pervysage

jologskyblues said:


> Really nice setup.
> 
> Now I'm really convinced to replace my MoPads with IsoAcoustics stands for my LS50.
> 
> I'm going to place my order now. I hope they sound as good as they look.


 
  
  
 The IsoAcoustics are great. I got the "Aperta" stands... they have more of a thinner profile and a design that is a bit more pleasant on the eyes. The regular ones are good too, just more of a industrial design.
  
 Regular ones are a lot more adjustable though if you need them to be taller since they come with the large tubes. Aperta only comes with the small size tubes, so you can only adjust the angle pretty much.
  
  


kid vic said:


> Nice setup! where in Vancouver are you located? I would love to get a mini meet or at least a small get together before i move.


 
  
 I'm actually living in Abbotsford now, so not too far away from Vancity.


----------



## duffy1234

Quote:what tv is that ? Picture looks quite sharp 





rvcjew said:


> These are some sweet setups on here.
> Rearranged my setup recently, need to clean up the wires below soon. The wires are definitely more function then form atm.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/B4zMnQ


----------



## rvcjew

It's a un46f7100af 3d model (discontinued), and unless your on movie mode it's micro diming imo is brutal and I never use it. It mostly sees xbmc use. If you got any more questions ask away and I'll try to answer them. 

Sent from my N3 with multisystem


----------



## mtoc

this earbud cost me one buck.


----------



## rvcjew

mtoc said:


> this earbud cost me one buck.


 
 That poor case is crying for some cable management, nice rig though.


----------



## kid vic

mtoc said:


> this earbud cost me one buck.





Lol that airflow


----------



## Letmebefrank

kid vic said:


> Lol that airflow


 
 I used to think this same way, but Linus Tech Tips just did a video showing that you have to block basically 99% of the airflow to even make a difference. They crammed a t-shirt and a santa hat and a bunch of other stuff into a case and the temps didnt even go up until they started blocking fans with boxes. If you have a vessel subscription you can watch it here, otherwise you can see it on youtube in 2 days.
  
 However, I believe in cable management for ease of access and organization, if not for purely aesthetic reasons.


----------



## kid vic

letmebefrank said:


> I used to think this same way, but Linus Tech Tips just did a video showing that you have to block basically 99% of the airflow to even make a difference. They crammed a t-shirt and a santa hat and a bunch of other stuff into a case and the temps didnt even go up until they started blocking fans with boxes. If you have a vessel subscription you can watch it here, otherwise you can see it on youtube in 2 days.
> 
> However, I believe in cable management for ease of access and organization, if not for purely aesthetic reasons.




Kinda makes sense seeing as many pc overheated the other day and inside the case is very clean


----------



## rvcjew

letmebefrank said:


> I used to think this same way, but Linus Tech Tips just did a video showing that you have to block basically 99% of the airflow to even make a difference. They crammed a t-shirt and a santa hat and a bunch of other stuff into a case and the temps didnt even go up until they started blocking fans with boxes. If you have a vessel subscription you can watch it here, otherwise you can see it on youtube in 2 days.
> 
> However, I believe in cable management for ease of access and organization, if not for purely aesthetic reasons.


 
 Yeah the type of pressure your creating in the space is more important for sure.


----------



## Deftone

kid vic said:


> Lol that airflow


 
 i use a silverstone SFF case and i dont think there is any airflow lol


----------



## VXAce

g00dband said:


> Here is my new setup (still waiting for my cables)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice... that table/shelf thing is top notch. Hope you don't mind me borrowing that idea.


----------



## G00dband

vxace said:


> Nice... that table/shelf thing is top notch. Hope you don't mind me borrowing that idea.




Go ahead it's nice and it's cheap ... about $50 (2 pieces of pine, 6 concrete blocks)

Here is a pic of what it looks today


----------



## Destroysall

Here is my setup currently. It's still a bit cluttered, but that'll change over time. I will eventually get a new monitor (or two) as well as a new headphone rig. For now though, I'm happy.


----------



## rvcjew

destroysall said:


> Here is my setup currently. It's still a bit cluttered, but that'll change over time. I will eventually get a new monitor (or two) as well as a new headphone rig. For now though, I'm happy.


The beginnings of something great.


----------



## babybruno

Hi guys. New to this forum. Wanted to say hello and at the same time share my setup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## skyhakuu

Living in a farm+guesthouse inn, rustic house   in brasil .
  
  
  

  
  
  

  
  
  
  
 Bônus, xbox place, and laptop tv to play some emulators.


----------



## fuego

I envy your computers guys lol
  
 cool stuff!


----------



## krumley7882

amazing pics on this thread!  really enjoying


----------



## freitz

krumley7882 said:


> amazing pics on this thread!  really enjoying


 
 Lots of toys in this picture. Whats your setup?


----------



## krumley7882

haha.  its been slowly morphing. what I need to do is sell off old DAC/AMPS.  but i find parting to be difficult.  but alas, I only have two ears, so i will.  I use the ifi iUSB3.0 into the Marantz HD Dac1 into the MicroZOTL2.0.  Because you can put two different DACs into the ZOTL, I like to A/B switch them.  I love the ZOTL.  & so far I find the Marantz DAC to be the most pleasing, articulate, dynamic and generally 'enjoyable.'  I have been testing the Bifrost, microiDSD and now even the nano iDSD.  Different outcomes, but all sound lean compared to the Marantz. but great with their respective amps (asgard2, iCAN).


----------



## dubharmonic

27" iMac with Cinema Display, Vali and Modi 2


----------



## Coolzo

A thing happened. But yeah, I need to elevate the B&Ws a bit more still, and add about 4" thick acoustic treatment to the entire back wall... In any case, still sounds fantastic! Running off the Emotiva XPA-200 at the moment, waiting for the last of two XPA-100 monoblocks to come in. (The second 801 seems to be cowering behind the monitor)


----------



## VXAce

Compoopters?


----------



## rvcjew

How do you all keep your desk so clean all the time, please excuse my mess.I love seeing these setups people have.Got my replacement pump in and moved everything to the basement of the case this time after finding out my MOBO tray can hold drives. Sorry for crappy pictures.


----------



## VXAce

rvcjew said:


> How do you all keep your desk so clean all the time, please excuse my mess.


 
 I clean up right before I take the image, so not really, usually quite a mess.


----------



## canali

iFi micro idsd and mercury/gemini cable owners using their laptops:
 need your  help please
  
 sorry i feel stupid for asking but just got a combo pkg (mercury, gemini and micro idsd)
 recently yet don't know how to hook up the cables into the idsd....they don't seem to 
 fit unless i use one of the accessories which sort of defeats the purpose doesn't it?>
 ....are the cables instead to be used first
 with the iusb product and them into the idsd?
 yes i get the dufus award for this one, but hey it is my first computer setup and i'm a bit stumped.
 tried doing alot of googles searches, even ifi's website for setup illustrations, but to no avail.
  
 hell i'm still trying to understand usb male a, b etc.
  
 when marlon brando was saying _'the horror...the horror'_ in apocalypse now
 he must have just gotten this same delivery.
  
 pics are helpful to make this thick dude 'get it' ...thanks
  
 pls rescue me from my prison of shame


----------



## krumley7882

canali said:


> iFi micro idsd and mercury/gemini cable owners using their laptops:
> need your  help please
> 
> sorry i feel stupid for asking but just got a combo pkg (mercury, gemini and micro idsd)
> ...


 
 No way!  Totally understand.  The USB adapter on the iDSD is unique because it is not the traditional input on most modern usb DAC/Amps.  So you do have to use one of the 2 adapters provided (if using the gemini or mercury).  It was designed to be more accommodating for portable use. i.e attachment to iPhone camera adapter.


----------



## krumley7882

The input for the iDSD is usb A.  Many have usb B
  
  
  
  
  
 thread pg. 666. nice.


----------



## krumley7882

krumley7882 said:


> The input for the iDSD is usb A.  Many have usb B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 actually.  i don't even know what it is called...hahah   but the adapter must be used for most traditional A to B USB cables, including the gemini and mercury!
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## canali

krumley7882 said:


> actually.  i don't even know what it is called...hahah   but the adapter must be used for most traditional A to B USB cables, including the gemini and mercury!
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 thanks bud!
 maybe this is it.....sheesh...feel stupid, lol....like i'm playing some 'lego' game...where does part a fit into part b??
 if this is right (still have to fgure out the blue cable) then i'm a bit more liberated from my prison of shame, lol
  
 have a constant blue light on now...i'm now on iFi's site figuring that out (prob battery is charging)
 http://ifi-audio.com/wp-content/uploads/data/manual/micro%20iDSD-Manual.pdf
  
 .


----------



## krumley7882

Totally!  You got it.  I forgot how many different things come with the iDSD.  The blue cord can go directly into the iDSD without an adapter.  Its legos, for sure.
  
 The lights help tell the charge levels and the format of the music/audio.  Also, if I am running it from my computer.  I plug everything in the chain, but have the iDSD turned off.  Once you do turn it on, it is utilizing external power and charging.  Its all in the manual somewhere.  hahah trial and error.  I am using it just as a DAC "Direct" mode (underneath) into my Amp via RCA.  When I am on the go, as a stand alone dac/amp it powers all of my headphones and sounds awesome.  Enjoy friend.  Oh, if you find any new tricks it has up its sleeve, let me know


----------



## canali

sure will...thanks for your courtesy in replying....
  
 i'm now investigating usb conditioners...so many of them popping up now.
  
 among the ones out there i'm looking at the iFi *nano* iusb3.0
http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-iusb3-0/
  
 or it's bigger brother, the *micro* iusb 3.0 to add to my laptop to iDSD daisychain.
http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-iusb3-0/
  
 then there is the *uptone regen*
http://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen 
  
 now the latest 'flavour of the month' the *wryed recovery*
https://wyred4sound.com/products/digital-converters/recovery
  
 of course there are others, too.


----------



## krumley7882

Thank you.  Wow!  The NANO iUSB3.0!  I haven't seen that before.  I have the iUSB3.0 micro.  It is fantastic.  I have two separate music chains running off it because it has side outputs for music/data, and it has a third power/charging port.  Trouble!!! haha
  
 I was actually at a NC Meet today and heard the ifi Pro iCAN!  Sounded great.


----------



## canali

krumley7882 said:


> Thank you.  Wow!  The NANO iUSB3.0!  I haven't seen that before.  I have the iUSB3.0 micro.  It is fantastic.  I have two separate music chains running off it because it has side outputs for music/data, and it has a third power/charging port.  Trouble!!! haha
> 
> I was actually at a NC Meet today and heard the ifi Pro iCAN!  Sounded great.


 
 yeah it's certainly a looker, for sure!
 hear the price might be closer to US2k...vs the orig 1500.
  
 what are you chaining from your micro iusb btw?
 i'm torn between the micro and the  nano, to be frank.
  
 still trying to sort it all out..understand the science vs claims, objective vs anecdotal etc.
 so i've also started a thread on usb conditioners, hoping to get participation.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/802190/usb-conditioners-a-growing-field-anyone-else-get-confused-by-terms-and-claims#post_12434773


----------



## krumley7882

Thanks for starting that thread.  And I am running out of Macbook into iUSB3.0 (left side) into Marantz HD Dac into MicroZOTL2.0.  The Gemini is running into the micro iDSD (direct) into the MicroZOTL2.0.  The ZOTL 
  
 has 2 RCA inputs.
 .


----------



## krumley7882

hows the micro iDSD working?


----------



## sickboy192

My Low/Mid Fi Setup:
  
 Left to Right
  
 Project Carbon Debut
 Ortofon 2m Blue
 Schiit Mani
 PreSonus HP4 Headphone Amp (Soon to be replaced with either Asgard 2 or Magni 2, Cant make up my mind)
 Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 (For ripping vinyl)
 HiFiman HE 400S
 Klipsch R14M
 Polk PS108
 Denon AVR-S510BT 
  
 Not Pictured
 Beyerdynamic DT770i
 Fostex T50RP MK3


----------



## ph58

LCD2 Fazor and CHORD MOJO !


----------



## king78

Here is my little cpu, headphone setup. Really enjoying it now. Director and Asgard 2 work great together.


----------



## Coolzo

Current listening setup at the moment: Emotiva DC-1 > MAC1700 vintage receiver > Polk SDA-CRS vintage speakers

 Things have morphed yet again! This is a temporary scenario, however; the McIntosh is currently listed on eBay, and the speakers are to be used in a surround system once my Parasound amp comes in. Just trading around to find my sweet spot (the B&W 801s were awesome, totally eargasmic, but took way too much space). In the mean time, more gear to enjoy for a while! As a headphone amp, the MAC is quite detailed, but very musical at the same time. Perhaps a bit bright by some standards, but fun non the less. Quite a deep soundstage although not particularly wide. Overall a cool piece!


----------



## Mojo777

Another TT change. Still in computer audio as everything touches the OPPO HA-1 back to the Mac. Yes the butcher block is ugly as crap but it works amazing well.


----------



## bretemm

Does anyone use MartinLogan ELS? ($2500 a pair) what is a recommended amp? I have a marantz sr5009, for now it will work, but, what's a recomened amp (that dosnt cost 5k but reasonable)


----------



## TheRH

Quad Core 2.7 Ghz PC  (24" Monitor)>Media Monkey>Lexicon AI>KRK Rokit 8's


----------



## MrChiSox

My system is pretty straight forward and not nearly as impressive as many of them shown here.  Still, it keeps me entertained.  I built the PC about 5 years ago.  It's a 6 core AMD at 3.25 Ghz, 16 GB RAM and 17 TB storage.  It runs Windows 10 Pro on a 250 GB SSD.  Desktop Speakers are the Audioengine A2+ and I am using a cheap Polk Audio Sub.  It's plenty to entertain the neighbors upstairs.  My headphones aren't top tier by any means but probably better than the old Montgomery Wards Airline branded POS I had as a kid.  I own KEF M500, Sennheiser HD 598 and Audio-Technica ESW9 and run the Fiio E10K.


  
  
 As for the BIG system, It's a 300 wpc Emotiva XPA-2 Gen 2 with an Emotiva XDA-2 Gen 2 and a Marantz CD5003 CDP that has served me well.  Loudspeakers are 1970's/80's vintage KEF Reference, Models 104/2 and 105/2.  Though older they have bother been upgraded with new caps, tweeters re-worked and in the case of the 104/2 I have redone the donuts.  I do have to do the woofers on the 105/2 yet and will get to them this spring.  The small speakers on top of the 104/2 are Klipsch Pro-media that I use with the TV.


----------



## bolmeteus

Keeping it simple. intel core i5 4th Gen, 8GB DDR3 Ram, Zotac GTX960 (2GB DDR5), H81M Mobo from Gigabyte.


----------



## Baird GoW

pervysage said:


>


 
 How do those speakers sound good? no tweeters? or are they hidden
 ?


----------



## Zoom25

baird gow said:


> How do those speakers sound good? no tweeters? or are they hidden
> ?


 

 The tweeters are in the middle of the drivers - coaxial design . Kinda like with Genelec 8351 - it's a 3 way speaker.


----------



## Zoom25

The LS50 are alright. I've heard them off of both tubes and solid state gear. They can be a hit and miss for some. I'm personally more impressed with the balancing act of the two Audio GD in that picture. I wonder if they are just placed freely on the desk vertically, or somehow being mounted or docked to the desk to prevent them from tipping over.


----------



## drewTT

Brooklyn is in the house.


----------



## Benny-x

drewtt said:


> Brooklyn is in the house.


 
 Fukcing tell me about that LAMP, man! Brokklyn does look cool, though.


----------



## drewTT

benny-x said:


> Fukcing tell me about that LAMP, man! Brokklyn does look cool, though.


 

 lol...here you go...https://aerelight.com


----------



## karlgerman

MacBookPro•Esoteric D02 DAC•Gruensch CSL2se Amp-Martin Logan Summit X••••Headamp Blue Hawaii Electrostat Amp•Stax 009 Headphone


----------



## drewTT

New DAC and speakers.


----------



## Baird GoW

Moved some things around. And like usual... starving student don't be too harsh.

 PC: Lian Li PC-Z70, ASRock Z77 Extreme 3, Intel Core i5-3570, Asus R9 290, Samsung 512GB 850 Pro, Corsair H60 CPU Water Cooler, 4 Corsair AF120 Quiet Edition Fans, Tenkeyless Tactile Touch "Otaku" Keyboard, Corsair Vengeance M65 Performance
 FPS Gaming Mouse, Seagate 8TB External Hard Drive.
  
 Storage Server: Fractal Design Node 804 Case, Basic ITX board w/ integrated processor > Dell Perc 6i Raid card > Raid6 8x 1.5TB Seagate 7200rpm HDDs.
  
 Monitor: LG 34UM95 34" Ultra Wide Screen 3440 x 1440
  
 TV: 60" LG Plasma 60PB6650
  
 Audio: Samsung 850 Pro SSD > W8.1 > Foobar2000>Recapped Belkin USB card > Schiit Wyrd > Audio-GD Reference 10.32 > Hifiman He-6 on WooAudio Stand or Adam Audio A7X on PrimeAcoustic Iso Pads.
  
 Music Production: Access Virus TI, Roland TB-3, Roland VT-3, Arturia Keylab 88, Audio Technica AT4033SE Microphone.
  
 DJ: Pioneer DDJ-T1, Beyer Dynamic DT 770 Pro 80ohm
  
 Game area: Nintendo 64, Wii, Wii U with Gamecube Adapter, Play Station 2, and Xbox 360 all connected to 60” + Audiophile set up.

 I believe my cable management is pretty good for having 3x 9AWG Pangea Audio Power Cables as well as 12 USB devices 8 of which have Power Adapters as well, not including the TV, monitor, computer, game consoles, and both studio monitors.


----------



## rvcjew

That's some nice stuff there so where are you living to be starving with all that lol, seriously though nice setup. If you wanted to make your cables a little nicer you could get a Sigma from Ikea and stick your bundles in it and then the floor would be clear.


----------



## headphones1999

Using hifime u2 dac untill my bel canto dac2 will arrive (replacing my violectrick v800)>onkyo integra A925>Ramko 80 
 I was suprised myself that the ramko sounded good on my descktop while having such a short distance between them, though on high volume the bass gets moddy, but on low volume they sound gorgeous! super clean, relaxed ,smooth, deep soundstage, and *very* realistic.


----------



## Baird GoW

rvcjew said:


> That's some nice stuff there so where are you living to be starving with all that lol, seriously though nice setup. If you wanted to make your cables a little nicer you could get a Sigma from Ikea and stick your bundles in it and then the floor would be clear.



I tried I have around 13 usb devices most of which have powersuplies. Its impossible


----------



## rvcjew

baird gow said:


> I tried I have around 13 usb devices most of which have powersuplies. Its impossible


 
 Well it still looks leagues better than mine, also damn I need to clean my wall and carpet (thanks flash).


----------



## jologskyblues

rvcjew said:


> Well it still looks leagues better than mine, also damn I need to clean my wall and carpet (thanks flash).


 
 We got similar items in our setups. haha


----------



## rvcjew

Yup, folding table FTW. I netted the 1500VA UPS last black friday and could not be happier with it's performance so far. Got a lot of drives I don't want just hard crashing.


----------



## Gavin C4

rvcjew said:


> Well it still looks leagues better than mine, also damn I need to clean my wall and carpet (thanks flash).


 
 Wow that cable... Spiderman under the desk lol? Quite impressive that none of it touches the ground


----------



## rvcjew

gavin c4 said:


> Wow that cable... Spiderman under the desk lol? Quite impressive that none of it touches the ground


 
 That's what 3m zip tie spots are for


----------



## Gavin C4

^nice gonna get some zip tie to fix my cables. At least take them off the ground


----------



## rvcjew

gavin c4 said:


> ^nice gonna get some zip tie to fix my cables. At least take them off the ground


 
 If your in the US. If you need more than 100 no one can help you lol. http://www.monoprice.com/category?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052006


----------



## headphones1999

rvcjew said:


> If your in the US. If you need more than 100 no one can help you lol. http://www.monoprice.com/category?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052006


 
 no no no
 he need to use this: http://www.musicdirect.com/p-258466-shunyata-dfss-dark-field-suspension-system.aspx


----------



## rvcjew

headphones1999 said:


> no no no
> he need to use this: http://www.musicdirect.com/p-258466-shunyata-dfss-dark-field-suspension-system.aspx


 
 That seems like some snake oil that may be functional but also worthless for this application lol. It's a plastic v maybe some dampening and a bungee cord, I could see the application in a studio or movie theater only.


----------



## EDN80




----------



## Baird GoW

You guys should get ridbof your UPS though that **** kills audio sound quality.


----------



## rvcjew

baird gow said:


> You guys should get ridbof your UPS though that **** kills audio sound quality.


 
 Care to explain how so, I would think it would clean the power more than anything. My receiver is not on it and neither are my amps, just my monitor, some external docks and my PC.


----------



## jologskyblues

baird gow said:


> You guys should get ridbof your UPS though that **** kills audio sound quality.


 
 APC simulated/stepped sinewave, yes. Cyberpower pure sine wave, absolutely not. Tried and tested by yours truly.


----------



## rvcjew

jologskyblues said:


> APC simulated/stepped sinewave, yes. Cyberpower pure sine wave, absolutely not. Tried and tested by yours truly.


 
 Yes to apc is worse or pfc is worse? Or both are just bad?


----------



## jologskyblues

rvcjew said:


> Yes to apc is worse or pfc is worse? Or both are just bad?


 
 Well, for starters, my old APC already ruined 3 active PFC PSUs. Secondly, it makes my USB powered DAC sound like s**t.
  
 The Cyberpower I'm using now does not exhibit any of these issues. I hear no sound quality difference with or without it. I even have both my amp and powered subwoofer hooked up to it.


----------



## rvcjew

jologskyblues said:


> Well, for starters, my old APC already ruined 3 active PFC PSUs. Secondly, it makes my USB powered DAC sound like s**t.
> 
> The Cyberpower I'm using now does not exhibit any of these issues. I hear no sound quality difference with or without it. I even have both my amp and powered subwoofer hooked up to it.


 
 Ah ok, I thought as much since I have a ax760 PSU that's PFC I made sure to get a PFC ups as I heard it cleaned dirty power and did not fry my PSU type. I also have not noticed any change in quality but what I have noticed is I'm glad I got it as my power does fluctuate a little bit when the AC is on in my room and I have client data on my machine at times that I don't want any hard crashes.


----------



## Baird GoW

They add loads of thd. Get an oscilloscope and look for your self.that's the whole reason people get power regenerators. I even had one but my thd in my house was remarkably low already so I sold it.


----------



## Iostream

I guess it has been a while since my last update, new house, new studio, new computer setups:
  

  
 Main and mastering PC setup, recliner with wireless keyboard/mouse.  Lights usually dimmed much more, turned up for picture.  Audio chain is
 Sources: i7-4790K, 32G, 3 x 1TB Samsung Evo SSD (Dual boot Win 10/Wavelab 9/Presonus Studio 192 or Fedora 25 beta/various apps), Bluesound Node, Raspberry Pi 3/hifiberry digi+/softsqueeze, Pro-ject RPM 5.1SE, Oppo 103d
 Preamp/Headphone Amp: McIntosh C47
 Amp: McIntosh MC452
 Speakers: Focal Sopra no 2
 Sub: REL S5/SHO
 Headphones: AKG Q701
  
  

  
 Desktop/compose PC is actually 2 separate PCs, both monitors/keyboard/mouse switch between them.  Audio setup is:
 Sources: Windows 10/Cubase PC (i7-6700K, 64G DDR4, 3 x 1TB Evo 850 SSD, 1 3TB spinning disk, Steinberg UR28M), Fedora 24 PC (intel i5, 32GB DDR3, 2 x 1TB Evo 840 SSD), Raspberry Pi 2/Dragonfly 1.2/Softsqueeze
 Preamp/Headphone Amp: Oppo HA-1
 Amp: Rotel RB-1080
 Speakers: B&W N805
 Sub: REL S2
 Headphones: AKG K701 
  
 All of this is in 1 room, with the room fully treated with GIK bass traps, wall panels, cloud.


----------



## MLGrado

Here is my re-done setup.  Got a new computer desk and a new shelf.  The basic idea was to finally separate my audio equipment from the PC area.  So, I went for a super clean look over on the PC side, and put my audio rack on the other side of room, connected to the PC via an optical USB cable.  
  
  
 No speakers at this time... just pure head-fi... Hifiman HE-560 via an iFi Micro iDSD and a Icon Audio Stereo 20PP amp.  Oh, and a REGA RP3 turntable...
  
 I don't use the headphone output of the Icon Audio amp.  It is too weak for the Hifiman.  So I built a custom headphone adapter/resistor network using Vishay Mills resistors to attenuate the amp gain by around 12 db, and provide a constant 8 ohm load on the amp's output transformers.  
  
 Works EXTREMELY well.  Sounds sublime!


----------



## Greyson

jologskyblues said:


> APC simulated/stepped sinewave, yes. Cyberpower pure sine wave, absolutely not. Tried and tested by yours truly.


 
  
 Only APC's Back-UPS series use a stepped/approximated sinewave, their enterprise and professional class UPS systems are all pure sinewave. Cyberpower has several cheaper units that use stepped as well, it's very common on a cheap UPS.
  
 A good UPS (pure sinewave) will not have any negative impact on the audio coming out of your computer, and furthermore if you have an SSD in your computer you should own a UPS, or you're gambling with your data. Sudden power failure is a big concern with these drives and _will _cause data loss 9 times out of 10.


----------



## rvcjew

greyson said:


> Only APC's Back-UPS series use a stepped/approximated sinewave, their enterprise and professional class UPS systems are all pure sinewave. Cyberpower has several cheaper units that use stepped as well, it's very common on a cheap UPS.
> 
> A good UPS (pure sinewave) will not have any negative impact on the audio coming out of your computer, and furthermore if you have an SSD in your computer you should own a UPS, or you're gambling with your data. Sudden power failure is a big concern with these drives and _will _cause data loss 9 times out of 10.


 
 Yeah a good demo of this is how Dmitry killed his array lol.


----------



## Mumbles06




----------



## rvcjew

Nice desk, like the staining.


----------



## Mumbles06

rvcjew said:


> Nice desk, like the staining.


 
 Thanks!  It was a project for me and the wife last summer.  She has an identical desk on the other side of the office, but with a much different setup.  We got them from a place in North Carolina that sells solid wood furniture unfinished for cheaper that you can buy some MDF crap at a big box store, so some sand paper and a few cans of stain later and we had awesome solid desks.


----------



## Baird GoW

greyson said:


> Only APC's Back-UPS series use a stepped/approximated sinewave, their enterprise and professional class UPS systems are all pure sinewave. Cyberpower has several cheaper units that use stepped as well, it's very common on a cheap UPS.
> 
> A good UPS (pure sinewave) will not have any negative impact on the audio coming out of your computer, and furthermore if you have an SSD in your computer you should own a UPS, or you're gambling with your data. Sudden power failure is a big concern with these drives and _will_ cause data loss 9 times out of 10.




I won't lose data. I have 2 ssd one I connect once a month to clone my OS. And all of my other storage is on my raid6 8×1.5TB hdd storage server which is in a different room and on a ups. Noise from battery backup and the horrible amount of electrical noise from all 8 Hdd is the whole reason I did it in the first place. Made a huge difference.


----------



## Greyson

baird gow said:


> I won't lose data. I have 2 ssd one I connect once a month to clone my OS. And all of my other storage is on my raid6 8×1.5TB hdd storage server which is in a different room and on a ups. Noise from battery backup and the horrible amount of electrical noise from all 8 Hdd is the whole reason I did it in the first place. Made a huge difference.


 
  
 Sounds like a nice setup. I do a lot of work from home and can't afford to lose _any _data just because of a small brownout, and a good UPS shouldn't introduce any noise into your computer system. What make/model did you have?


----------



## htr2d2

Sit/stand desk with A/V workstation on the left, productivity workstation on the right, and tentacles. I may have a cable management issue.
  

 There is such a thing as speakers too large for a room. Doh!
  

 What is behind the curtain?
  

 My open source virtual data center cluster where I build services including audio and video processing, streaming, and general virtual machine storage and compute. It's a hobby.
  
 I love to hear suggestions on how I could improve things. Major limiting factor is the room is only 11 x 12 x 8. Too damn small, really.


----------



## Greyson

htr2d2 said:


> I may have a cable management issue.


 
  


htr2d2 said:


> I love to hear suggestions on how I could improve things.


----------



## rvcjew

htr2d2 said:


> I love to hear suggestions on how I could improve things.


 
 If the wires are long enough put them up under the desk with a signum or some zip ties like I said in a earlier post.
 http://www.monoprice.com/category?c_id=105&cp_id=10520&cs_id=1052006
 http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30200253/


----------



## yay101

Velcro ties are better. Reusable, joinable, no tools required ever, stick together for storage, work with other Velcro products. They are cheap also.


----------



## Greyson

Zipties tend to look better (imo) and with some adhesive mounting pads you can do a lot.


----------



## Zoom25

1) Room Treatment
  
 2) Cable management - reusable material like Velcro lets you experiment and move around equipment with ease. Also, don't bunch the power cables with the audio cables. Running them parallel is not good.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I havent seen anyone use an Ikea Signum with a glass desk yet so I will show you guys how I attached them to my desk.
  
 First I went to Lowes (any hardware store should have this stuff) and bought some #10 and #8 screws with nuts, and some galvanized metal hanging tape for plumbing pipes. I used the metal tape to create a structure to bolt the Signum to under the desk. I ran lengths of the tape around and between the glass supports under the desk and used the #10 screws to secure them in place using the existing holes for the keyboard tray that I dont use. If you dont have holes already in place you could use self tapping screws or drill an appropriate sized hole for a #10 screw. I used the #8 screws to mount the signums hanging brackets to the metal tape. You cant see the Signums from anywhere in the room unless you crouch down.
  
 Here are a few pics to help illustrate how it is set up.
  

  
 Sagging a bit under the weight of all my Schiit power supplies lol


----------



## Greyson

zoom25 said:


> 1) Room Treatment
> 
> 2) Cable management - reusable material like Velcro lets you experiment and move around equipment with ease. Also, don't bunch the power cables with the audio cables. Running them parallel is not good.


 
  
 I buy zipties in packs of 1000 for about 5 bucks, it's easy to clip it with a small pair of sidecuts if it doesn't look right. They hold tight, and they're 4mm which makes them barely noticeable.


----------



## htr2d2

Thank you! I will visit ikea for a few signums. Excellent suggestion.


----------



## wahsmoh




----------



## rvcjew

letmebefrank said:


> I havent seen anyone use an Ikea Signum with a glass desk yet so I will show you guys how I attached them to my desk.
> 
> First I went to Lowes (any hardware store should have this stuff) and bought some #10 and #8 screws with nuts, and some galvanized metal hanging tape for plumbing pipes. I used the metal tape to create a structure to bolt the Signum to under the desk. I ran lengths of the tape around and between the glass supports under the desk and used the #10 screws to secure them in place using the existing holes for the keyboard tray that I dont use. If you dont have holes already in place you could use self tapping screws or drill an appropriate sized hole for a #10 screw. I used the #8 screws to mount the signums hanging brackets to the metal tape. You cant see the Signums from anywhere in the room unless you crouch down.
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet idea.
  


wahsmoh said:


>


 
 Is that a Zalman cooler I spy? Don't see many of those anymore.


----------



## wahsmoh

rvcjew said:


> Sweet idea.
> 
> Is that a Zalman cooler I spy? Don't see many of those anymore.


 
 Oh yeah! It's a great cooler. I've had the same cooler and CPU since 2010. I've been running the i7 2600k oc'd on air cooling at 4.2ghz (stock 3.3) without  hitches for the past 6 years.


----------



## Vigrith

greyson said:


> Zipties tend to look better (imo) and with some adhesive mounting pads you can do a lot.


 
  
 Nice to see someone else enjoying the Herman Miller, that dark grey looks great, mine's white. Love it.


----------



## Coolzo

Yet another update- Tannoy Saturn S6LCR bookshelves as monitors, along with a pair of Murano Audio P200S class-D monoblocks (fully balanced, based on Bang and Olufsen IcePower modules). Cardas Clear speaker cables. Well, at the moment I'm demo'ing the larger Murano Audio P500S (250w into 8ohm instead of 100w into 8ohm), and just for the halibut a pair of Pangea AC-9 power cables (I know, I know, but hey the opportunity was there). Basically, this system is super neutral and accurate but still (IMO) very fun to listen to. The bookshelves go quite deep for their size, and with no distortion or wooliness! DAC is the same Emotiva Stealth DC-1 (I think I already shared this?) and the headphones are the Fidelio L2.


----------



## Vigrith

Standard watercooled Skylake build with a 6700k and MSI M7, good ol 970 asking for retirement though thankfully the pre-ordered 1070 should be here pretty soon.


----------



## wberghofer

Here’s what my system looks and how it works at the current time:
  

  
 That’s the view behind me when I’m sitting at my desk downstairs in my former office. The poster on the wall says something like ”One can renounce a lot of things in life, but not cats and literature“.
  
  

  
 Apple MacBook Pro with 13 inch screen and 1 TB internal harddrive, the central source for our music. The audio files are in ALAC format, iTunes is used as the playback software.


  
 Schiit Modi Uber DAC with optical connection to the MacBook, on the right hand an Apple Airport Extreme base station, establishing the WLAN for the flat. Below a few obsolete audio CDs, which are not used for playback anymore. Once they’re ripped to lossless audio they collect dust or are distributed to relatives, friends, libraries and other folks who might have a use for them.
  
  

  
 Tivoli Audio Model One, AKG K712 headphones for use in my desktop system.
  
  

  
 Front view at my desk. KRK Rokit active studio monitors, Apple iMac 27 inch, Schiit Asgard 2 headphone amp/preamp, Schiit Bifrost DAC. Located below the desk is a Yamaha EQ-550 graphic equalizer, the KRK S-10 subwoofer is placed at the left side behind me. All connections between computers, Airport Express stations and DACs are optical S/PDIF TosLink, I don’t use USB or coaxial connections for audio.
  
  

  
 Right next to my office on the same floor: My place for headphone listening. SPL Phonitor 2 headamp/preamp, Schiit Bifrost DAC, Beyerdynamic T 1 headphones, yet another Tivoli Audio Model One for optional “out of the head” mono listening. An ancient Sansui SE-7 graphic equalizer is placed below, music is received wirelessly via an Apple Airport Express. Not in the picture, nevertheless very important: A comfortable Ikea ”Poäng“ chair. 

  

  
 In a corner of the living room upstairs: Tivoli Audio Model One, Schiit Bifrost DAC, Apple Airport Express.
  
  

  
 This is my Apple iPad Air with an optional Logitech keyboard cover attached to it. The MacBook Pro “music server” downstairs in my office is remotely controlled via Apple’s “Remote” software available for iPads and iPhones.
  
  

  
 The TV console in the living room. A second pair of KRK Rokit active monitors, Schiit Modi Uber DAC, Apple Airport Express, Toshiba TV, Apple Airport Extreme base station to extend the WLAN upstairs. Below the TV: Pro-Ject tuner and preamp, Western Digital media player with two USB harddrives attached, Edision satellite receiver. The Pro-Ject boxes are used for FM radio, wireless music streaming and to control the sound volume from the TV to the active monitors. A TosLink splitter at the back of the TV is used to connect both the TV and the Airport Express to the Schiit DAC. Sat receiver, media player and TV are connected via HDMI.
  
 There’s no CD player and no DVD/Blu-Ray player anymore in our setup. Once the content has been ripped from optical media, it is stored on harddisks. In my opinion listening to music and viewing movies never has been more comfortable. I don’t see a need for surround setups, and I prefer the analytical and clear sound of active studio monitors.
  
 Werner.


----------



## rvcjew

vigrith said:


> Standard watercooled Skylake build with a 6700k and MSI M7, good ol 970 asking for retirement though thankfully the pre-ordered 1070 should be here pretty soon.


 
 I thought at firs that the white of the side panel was the wall of the room and you had cut it out and put it inside with glass over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice build though.


----------



## Coolzo

rvcjew said:


> I thought at firs that the white of the side panel was the wall of the room and you had cut it out and put it inside with glass over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ...and at first glance, I thought the WA7 was an exterior-mounted watercooling pump with an acrylic top XD


----------



## rvcjew

coolzo said:


> ...and at first glance, I thought the WA7 was an exterior-mounted watercooling pump with an acrylic top XD


 
 Oh yeah that's also a good one.


----------



## Vigrith

coolzo said:


> ...and at first glance, I thought the WA7 was an exterior-mounted watercooling pump with an acrylic top XD


 
  
 Rofl, that's actually funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 None of that fancy stuff, the thumbnail looks pretty bad, I need to buy a proper camera so I don't need to rely on pictures taken on my phone haha.


----------



## stuck limo

> Originally Posted by *wberghofer*


 
  
 What is that on the TV screen, please?


----------



## Zoom25

stuck limo said:


> What is that on the TV screen, please?


 
 True Detective?


----------



## Vigrith

zoom25 said:


> True Detective?


 
  
 Yep.


----------



## wberghofer

stuck limo said:


> What is that on the TV screen, please?




Part of the intro of “True Detective”, season one. The title song is “Far From Any Road” by The Handsome Family:


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/ZRPpCqXYoos[/VIDEO]


Werner.

P. S.: Here’s the direct YouTube link: https://youtu.be/ZRPpCqXYoos


----------



## astrallite

Dynaudio C1 MK2s during day-time, switch to HD800S during nighttime gaming.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Got the iStack in for some reviewing and listening. It's quite an attractive set!


----------



## Letmebefrank

cotnijoe said:


> Got the iStack in for some reviewing and listening. It's quite an attractive set!


 
  
 I love the way that looks! I wish someone would make a stand like that for Schiits desktop stuff, mine slides all over the place.


----------



## thebluebulk

using Media Monkey on my HP pavilion feeding FLACs to a FiiO E10K amp connected to Superlux HD562. those are MEELectronics HT-21 hanging from the document clip.


----------



## wahsmoh

Here's an update to my PC rig. I just got the GTX1080 Founder's Edition from Nvidia and somehow managed to squeeze the card into my mid-tower case with about 2cm between my SSD and graphics card.
  
 The performance of my PC is off the charts now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just ridiculous speed especially for having the i7 2600k which is almost 7 years old. Nonetheless it still beats newer CPUs in some rendering benchmarks which comes as a surprise.


----------



## crapmonster

letmebefrank said:


> I love the way that looks! I wish someone would make a stand like that for Schiits desktop stuff, mine slides all over the place.


 
 Might not be the most elegant solution, but zipties work.  Just get four of them and make a bracket of sorts out of them.


----------



## Adu

MacBook Pro 13 Mid 2012 >>> BitPerfect & iTunes >>> Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB cable >>> DAC/DAP Fiio X5 (first gen.) >>> Chord & Major 8 13 Rock tonal earphone.


----------



## koven

great speakers, what are you powering them with? 
  


astrallite said:


> Dynaudio C1 MK2s during day-time, switch to HD800S during nighttime gaming.


----------



## Letmebefrank

My updated Setup.


----------



## AirForceTeacher

New computer desk I built. Patterned after the Salamander Archetype stereo shelving units, but quite a bit cheaper to build myself. MDF top, tempered glass, 6'x2' so I can swap out posters as desired. Birch plywood shelves, 5/8" threaded galvanized steel legs (colored black with a Sharpie, of all things!). Shelf supports are large brass nuts for the color contrast with the shelves and legs. I left the plywood edges exposed intentionally for the Scandimavian look, but they might get edge banded later if I feel like a project. 

Tech info:
Computer:
-i7 5820k
-64gb ddr4
-AMD R9 380
-Samsung 840 SSD boot
-9tb storage

Monitors: LG 25UM57 and 58

Razer keyboard, Roccat mouse, also Woot!

Speakers: Kanto Yu2 (Woot! special)

Thinking about ditching the speakers because they don't have a headphone jack, and instead putting my old Yamaha CR2080 in the shelving area, with Usher V601 bookshelves. Then I can use headphones at the desk.


----------



## AirForceTeacher

Installed my old Yamaha CR-820 receiver and new (old stock) Ushers I just bought.


----------



## recca

airforceteacher said:


> Installed my old Yamaha CR-820 receiver and new (old stock) Ushers I just bought.


 
  
 Which Usher's are these?


----------



## AirForceTeacher

I own a pair of V604's, so I've been looking for deals on the others from the series - those are V601's. Eventually they will be my rear surrounds for my home theater, with the V604's and an S525 center. Then I guess I'll need to get something for the computer room again


----------



## Tadamn

letmebefrank said:


> My updated Setup.


 

 You have a magnificent setup. Where did you by the case with green lights from?


----------



## Tadamn

wahsmoh said:


> Here's an update to my PC rig. I just got the GTX1080 Founder's Edition from Nvidia and somehow managed to squeeze the card into my mid-tower case with about 2cm between my SSD and graphics card.
> 
> The performance of my PC is off the charts now..
> 
> ...


 

 What's the ATI equivalent of this card?


----------



## Tadamn

rvcjew said:


> These are some sweet setups on here.
> Rearranged my setup recently, need to clean up the wires below soon. The wires are definitely more function then form atm.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/B4zMnQ


 

 What kind of cooling strategy are you using?


----------



## rvcjew

tadamn said:


> What kind of cooling strategy are you using?


 edit:more current pics are in my sig. 
I will be changing my water block because of a user error or I will just lapp it at some point. The hardware for the most part is as follows and the rest is on the part picker link in my sig. 

Ek Supremacy Evo copper/plexi, red primoflex advanced lrt tubing, rx360 with push/pull pwm gentle typhoons 1850rpm (can prob use just push or pull for the record), and swiftech mcp655-b-se. Used to also have two 780's in the loop but not anymore with the one ti. Also used to have the naked ivy kit till 4790k.


----------



## Thenazgul

EDIT : Better picture-quality. 
  


 Computer-Build *Case :* Coolermaster Stacker 832
*Motherboard :* MSI Z97 Gaming 9 AC
*Processor : *I7-4790K 4.4Ghz
*Graphic Card :* Asus GTX980-TI Matrix 6GB
*Memory :* 4x4GB (16) Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz C8
*HDD/SSD :* Vertex 4 256GB and a couple of HDD's for Data.
*Operating System* : Windows 8.1 64-Bit

Peripherals *Monitor :* Asus PG348Q 34-inch (3440x1440, 100HZ G-Sync) + Dell 29-inch 2913WM (2560x1080) 
*Keyboard :* Corsair K95 RGB + MaxKeyboard Transparant Key-Caps Set
*Mouse :* Razer Naga Chroma (2015), Razer Naga 2012 + Molten Edition
*Mousepad :* Razer Firefly
*Music-Source* Schiit Wyrd USB-Powerhub + Schiit BiFrost Multibit DAC + Lyr 2 Amplifier (Will order Reflektor '75 tubes in a month from a other head-fi member, I do not like the stock tubes that Schiit delivers.
*Headphones :* Sennheiser HD800S (Did order DHC-cable), Shure SRH1840 Professional and a BeyerDynamic 990 Pro + 770M 
*Headphone stand:* Just Mobile Aluminium Black and Sieveking Omega (that one is not on picture yet)
*Speakers :* Logitech Z4 (Barely used)
*Microphone :* Blue Yeti Pro + Konig & Meyer 23860 Boomarm + Radius II Shockmount + sE Popfilter and a Zoom UAC-2 USB 3.0 Audio Interface
*Television :* Samsung UEH6410SS 32-inch
*Laptop :* MSI GX660 Gaming-line

*NAS :* QNAP TS-453A 8GB + 4x 4TB Seagate Drives and a Logitech K830.

*Chair:* Herman Miller- Mira 2- Full Option-Version Chair.


----------



## rvcjew

Nice rig Thenazgul.


----------



## Thenazgul

rvcjew said:


> Nice rig Thenazgul.


 
 Guess so, thanks. I am saving up a bit to move on myself in a few months. Will buy a bigger desk than. Also a stand-desk (Electric Height Adjustable). Will do something on the cable-management as well then. But yes, it is more or less complete. Maybe a second 980-ti matrix when prices keep dropping (Paid 840 euro's for it, it is now like 679). CPU has a H80i watercooler btw.


----------



## Letmebefrank

tadamn said:


> You have a magnificent setup. Where did you by the case with green lights from?




Thank you! The case is a corsair 760t in black with new bitfenix green fans and the red power/reset leds disconnected. 

I have a gtx 1070 coming on Friday. Sold my 2 970s for $430 and bought the 1070 for 450, so only paid $20 to upgrade.


----------



## pedalhead

Hi all. Couple of pics of my home office. I ditched my desktop gaming PC a couple of years ago and now use an ASUS G751 laptop, which does a pretty good job of running most things pretty well. The 24" screen is for work, and the rack holds my audio gear (Metrum Hex, DiDiT DAC212, Wells Enigma, Cary Xciter and HE1000 headphones).


----------



## Cotnijoe

Phone quality picture but wanted to share!


----------



## Thenazgul

cotnijoe said:


> Phone quality picture but wanted to share!


 

 That looks really good!


----------



## Amish

My current pc system


----------



## celcius

tadamn said:


> What's the ATI equivalent of this card?


 
 AMD doesn't have anything competitive at the moment.


----------



## octiceps

celcius said:


> AMD doesn't have anything competitive at the moment.




Ain't that the sad truth...


----------



## Deftone

amish said:


> My current pc system


 
  
 that amp is so 1950


----------



## Amish

It is! And of course since the amp came from the 50's the builder was aiming for that look.


----------



## Letmebefrank

amish said:


> My current pc system


 
  
 I have the same desk (except color: black wood and glass) and the same foot rest.


----------



## Amish

I almost bought the desk with black but got the cheri instead since it matched other wood type stuff I have. Desk is nice though. the foot rest works well too!


----------



## Letmebefrank

amish said:


> I almost bought the desk with black but got the cheri instead since it matched other wood type stuff I have. Desk is nice though. the foot rest works well too!


 
 Yeah its very sturdy and its just the right size for a home office.


----------



## vapman

Crappy laptop -> EMU 0404 USB -> bMac 3CH MK2 or Technics SUV76. One box for earbuds, one box for IEMs, and a Brainvavz hanger holding my SZ2k and soon-to-be M220.
 You don't want to see a picture.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Just upgraded my JBL Loft 40's to the Micca MB42X. The difference is staggering. The detail in the midrange and treble is so much better, they sound allot closer in signature to my HD650s. Less bass but considerably more detail. Also the soundstage is much wider. I'm using equalizer APO with *NoAudiophiles DSP correction for the MB42X*. Now I don't feel like I HAVE  to use my HD650s to enjoy music.
  
 The amp I'm using is SMSL SA50. DAC is Schiit Modi Multibit.
  
 I have some audioengine DS2 stands coming in to aim the speakers upwards towards my ears like suggested in NoAudiophiles article. I'll report back on the effectiveness of that.


----------



## superchan

upgrade system


----------



## Coolzo

superchan said:


> upgrade system




I bet those speakers are very transparent!


----------



## HeyWaj10

I don't see what you did there...


----------



## superchan

I switch the Harman Kardon SoundSticks III speakers to The ONEclassic from ONEaudio
 coincidental booth speakers are transparent
 mine headphone (AKG K 702) + Fully Balanced Dedicated DAC /  Fully Balanced HP/Pre amp (Audio-GD NFB-10)get defeated by the new speakers


----------



## sonitus mirus

> Originally Posted by *HeyWaj10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see what you did there...


 
 Clearly this thread has been derailed.


----------



## penmarker

How do the speakers sound without any poly material stuffing in it?


----------



## rvcjew

sonitus mirus said:


> Clearly this thread has been derailed.


 
 You might be right,


----------



## HeyWaj10

rvcjew said:


> You might be right,


 
  
 Oh, the horror!


----------



## Coolzo

Okay, here's a crappy cell phone picture I took the other day to put this thread back on the rails.


----------



## rvcjew

sweet.


----------



## Greyson




----------



## rvcjew

Very clean looking.


----------



## VXAce

Current setup at school, nice and cozy. Two desktops and a laptop all somehow connected to the monitor.


----------



## Letmebefrank

With the latest upgrades, Schiit Jotunheim, Modi Multibit, and the Micca MB42x speakers on audioengine DS2 stands.


----------



## superchan

penmarker said:


> How do the speakers sound without any poly material stuffing in it?


 

 the makers say : They can’t use absorption material to damp destructive sound inside the speaker nor partition structure to build an acoustic effect. Instead, we repeatedly tuned speaker enclosure dimension to enhance acoustic effect.
  
 i don't think is sound any lesser then other big brands that need external hight end Dac and power AMP to get same or  lesser result.


----------



## penmarker

superchan said:


> the makers say : They can’t use absorption material to damp destructive sound inside the speaker nor partition structure to build an acoustic effect. Instead, we repeatedly tuned speaker enclosure dimension to enhance acoustic effect.
> 
> i don't think is sound any lesser then other big brands that need external hight end Dac and power AMP to get same or  lesser result.


So the speakers sound the same or maybe better compared to other big brand speakera with external DACs and powerful amps?


----------



## superchan

penmarker said:


> So the speakers sound the same or maybe better compared to other big brand speakera with external DACs and powerful amps?


 

 well that's mine personal taste. so its subjective
 its was sale in kickstarter : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/oneaudio/oneclassic-4k-dect-wireless-speakers-that-sound-20/description
  
 it got 4 sound profile: Warm, Natural, Clarity, Dynamic


----------



## Greyson

superchan said:


> Instead, we repeatedly tuned speaker enclosure dimension to enhance acoustic effect.


 
  
 Is it not just a square acrylic box?


----------



## superchan

double post


----------



## superchan

greyson said:


> Is it not just a square acrylic box?


 
  
 well inside the speaker  there something some small parts for the electronic  pieces Acrylic for adjusting there soundbox ?


----------



## WindyCityCy

*The garage/bike shop setup is coming along nicely.  *
  

  
  
*And for a little extra kick.*


----------



## xeph11 (Dec 1, 2017)

.


----------



## xeph11 (Dec 1, 2017)

.


----------



## BucketInABucket




----------



## Vigrith

xeph11 said:


> "waiting for my speaker amp to come in" station
> 
> accidental seperate posts, whoops


 
  
 Is that a Pok3r? Miami still has a permanent spot in one of my keyboards coming up on two years now, can't wait for Miami Dolch to come up on Massdrop in 2017.


----------



## xeph11 (Dec 1, 2017)

.


----------



## VXAce

College set up.
  

  

  
 It's not much but it's mine!


----------



## VXAce

I'm just kidding. Here's the one image I had the effort to put together for my setup. Quite a bit of effort went into it... but not too much since it's supposed to change soon (for the worse if you love cable management). But to fit all I wanted on that shelf I had to make compromise on how to put my desktop and where to route cables. Most of the horror show is hidden behind that chunk of wood and under the desk. I intend to fix it, but until I do the full overhaul it's too much effort.
  
 And yes, this is a college setup, working with the space I have, which is far more than what I had before. I might have gone a little overboard.
  

  
 ITX Rig: i5-4690k with no OC (used to be a Pentium G3258@4.0GHz 1.070V)
 Cryorig C7
 8GB Corsair Vengence RAM
 MSI Twin Frozr II 650Ti Boost
 Silverstone SG-13B
 An ASRock something or another motherboard
 Corsair CX430 PSU
 Logitech G402
 Logitech G13
 Cooler Master Quick Fire Stealth
 AKG K240 Studio
 FiiO E10K
 Motorola G 2nd Gen used as a mic (which everyone complains about when I game)
  
 Laptop: Lenovo G510
 i7-4700MQ
 16GB Mushkin RAM
 120GB Intel SSD
 2TB Seagate Laptop HDD
 Vivo Laptop Stand (that can also be a monitor stand, pretty dope)
  
  
 Game on the monitor is Squad v7.5 in the Test Range.
  
 The images in the above  post are of the machine that is behind me on a separate desk, an older machine that is turning into a server soon™. The same desk used in the older battlestation I had (when I lived on a ship) found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/397869/pictures-of-your-computer-rigs-post-them-here/9960#post_12422103


----------



## BucketInABucket

vxace said:


> I'm just kidding. Here's the one image I had the effort to put together for my setup. Quite a bit of effort went into it... but not too much since it's supposed to change soon (for the worse if you love cable management). But to fit all I wanted on that shelf I had to make compromise on how to put my desktop and where to route cables. Most of the horror show is hidden behind that chunk of wood and under the desk. I intend to fix it, but until I do the full overhaul it's too much effort.
> 
> And yes, this is a college setup, working with the space I have, which is far more than what I had before. I might have gone a little overboard.
> 
> ...


 

 Quite the opposite philosophy from my tower which I made as small as possible while still retaining the possibility of water-cooling and sli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Everything else, however, is huge, so it kind of cancels out the space saved...


----------



## VXAce

bucketinabucket said:


> Quite the opposite philosophy from my tower which I made as small as possible while still retaining the possibility of water-cooling and sli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The machine was planned and built for a space much smaller than what I have now. In that situation it s quite at home. But now that I have a lot more space, I decided to move all the things I had over with me and have a little fun. 
  
 Space saved on the machine is space I could use for other things! Gotta show some love for all the figures I have. Also also as an FPS gamer, I take up a lot of space when I game, and as a ME major I take up even more room when I do work.


----------



## BucketInABucket

vxace said:


> The machine was planned and built for a space much smaller than what I have now. In that situation it s quite at home. But now that I have a lot more space, I decided to move all the things I had over with me and have a little fun.
> 
> Space saved on the machine is space I could use for other things! Gotta show some love for all the figures I have. Also also as an FPS gamer, I take up a lot of space when I game, and as a ME major I take up even more room when I do work.


 

 Hey, now it has plenty of rooms to spread its wings and fly!
  
 The space on my desk is reserved for the oversized TV and speakers and the case has been shoved into the corner. Once I get the X34P, there'll be even less space!
  
 Have some epeen btw...


----------



## JoshuaJ0

Dorm setup for now... Got a much nicer one at home


----------



## Bandooken




----------



## Thenazgul

bandooken said:


>


 
 Beautiful setup! Clean, quality products. Enjoy it!


----------



## eschell27

My messy little corner of audio heaven.


----------



## Blueshound24

bandooken said:


>


 
  
 Nice looking desk! Could you say what brand it is and where you got it?


----------



## Bandooken

blueshound24 said:


> Nice looking desk! Could you say what brand it is and where you got it?


 

I got it from my uncle when he moved out of the country I believe he got it from staples more than 10 years ago!


----------



## pervysage

Some updated pics of my computer rig area!


----------



## remastered

^ very nice. How are the LS50?


----------



## Headzone

edit


----------



## Letmebefrank

pervysage said:


> Some updated pics of my computer rig area!




Wow! How do you like the Focal Utopia?


----------



## jcn3

don't know how you all keep your desks so neat!  here's my office:


----------



## stuck limo

updated kind of:


----------



## pervysage

letmebefrank said:


> Wow! How do you like the Focal Utopia?


 
  
 It is a very special headphone! That's for sure. Really unique sound. Smaller soundstage when going up against something like the HD800, but to me it is just fine and sounds more natural. In every other department it blows the HD800 away though, as it should at the very high price tag.
  


remastered said:


> ^ very nice. How are the LS50?


 
  
 Love the LS50's. Probably some of the best money I've spent since I started buying HiFi gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like some more punch with my music so I do have them running with a SVS sub to fill in the lower frequencies. Very happy with the setup. I haven't really heard any other high-end speakers from other brands, so all I can say is they were definitely worth the asking price for the sound quality they give you. Awesome soundstage where music just fills the room all around and makes it hard to believe all that sound is coming from these two small speakers.


----------



## atarione

my computer :


----------



## Coolzo

Spooky low-res Halloween tubes


----------



## Thenazgul

Sorry for the crap-quality pictures at the moment.  I will make later some better pictures and make an album on imgur.

 I have a huge upgrade on my side as well. I decided to built another system. A high-end mini-ITX system. Did built it yesterday. Just have to do the Windows 10-updates and install the drivers. Did already install Windows 10 and performed a bios-upgrade. But I am kinda tired and I feel not that well today now so I might delay that work with a day or two.
 Most important thing is that it did boot etc. This one will run 24/7 and will run my Plex-Server and Roon-Audio-server. It will be capable of running any game you throw at it as well.

 Next month I will buy another Asus PG348Q to replace that temporarely samsung-22-inch 226bw monitor.
 I have also a regular bifrost and valhalla-2 in my mind upon end of this year.

 In a few months I gonna live on myself and then I will buy a automated stand/sit-desk in a U-shape. So then I could turn from one system to another and have a free desk for some books/reading etc. 


*Computer-Build Mini-ITX 24/7 PC : Lootcrate*

*Case :* Lian Li Q36-Black
*Motherboard : *Asus Z170l Gaming Pro (Mini-ITX)
*Processor :* I7-6700k + H100i v2
*Graphic Card :* MSI GTX1080 Gaming X
*Memory :* Kingston HyperX Savage 2133Mhz 16gb 2x 8GB)
*HDD/SSD :* Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
*Operating System : *Windows 10 64-Bit
*Power-supply* : Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550-watt




*Computer-Build Main-system : Miracle*

*Case :* Coolermaster Stacker 832
*Motherboard :* MSI Z97 Gaming 9 AC
*Processor : *I7-4790K 4.4Ghz + Corsair H80i
*Graphic Card :* Asus GTX980-TI Matrix 6GB
*Memory :* 4x4GB (16) Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz C8
*HDD/SSD :* Vertex 4 256GB and a couple of HDD's for Data.
*Operating System* : Windows 8.1 64-Bit
*Power-supply :* Coolermaster V850 
  

*Peripherals*

*Monitor :* Asus PG348Q 34-inch (3440x1440, 100HZ G-Sync) + Dell 29-inch 2913WM (2560x1080) 
*Keyboard :* Corsair K95 RGB + MaxKeyboard Transparant Key-Caps Set and K65 Rapid-Fire
*Mouse :* Razer Naga Chroma x2 (2015), Razer Naga 2012 + Molten Edition 
*Mousepad :* Razer Firefly and Corsair Polaris RGB
*Music-Source* Schiit Wyrd USB-Powerhub/Decrapifier + Schiit BiFrost Multibit DAC + Lyr 2 Amplifier. Lyr-2 has Telefunken E88CC '62 tubes.
*Audio-Cables* Highend-cables from Double Helxi.  DHC Silver Compliment 4, Single Strand Fusion RCA cables, two USB Metagenome 2 cables.
*Headphones :* Sennheiser HD800S, Shure SRH1840 Professional and a BeyerDynamic 990 Pro + 770M
*Headphone stand:* Just Mobile Aluminium Black, Sieveking Omega Makassar and Room F5 Black

*Speakers :* Logitech Z4 (Barely used)
*Microphone :* Blue Yeti Pro + Konig & Meyer 23860 Boomarm + Radius II Shockmount + sE Popfilter anda Zoom UAC-2 USB 3.0 Audio Interface
*Television :* Samsung UEH6410SS 32-inch

*Laptop :* MSI GX660 Gaming-line

*NAS :* QNAP TS-453A 8GB + 4x 4TB Seagate Drives and a Logitech K830.

*Chair:* Herman Miller- Mira 2- Full Option-Version Chair.


----------



## skalkman

Current rig. #NoCleanup


  
 Specs on the rig are:
 Intel i7 5820K
 Noctua NH D14
 Asus x99-a
 32GB of 2133mhz DDR4
 512GB Samsung 840 PRO
 Asus R9 270X (as a monitor driver)
 XFX 7850 (as main gpu at the moment)
 Corsair RM650
 FractalDesign R4
  
 have my bulk storage on a separate machine (about 10TB in total of usable space)


----------



## Tangster

DT770 headphones?


----------



## akg fanboy

skalkman said:


> Current rig. #NoCleanup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh great, you just convinced me that I need another monitor to put on top of my main one like in the picture. Nice keyboard


----------



## akg fanboy

pervysage said:


> Some updated pics of my computer rig area!


 
  
 Everyone is looking at your utopia and kefs, and I'm just staring at your embody


----------



## pervysage

akg fanboy said:


> Everyone is looking at your utopia and kefs, and I'm just staring at your embody


 
  
 It is indeed awesome. I would wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone looking for a chair.
  
 And is just so unique looking. Even after a couple years of having it I still find myself looking at it all the time like "oh, that's cool"


----------



## akg fanboy

pervysage said:


> It is indeed awesome. I would wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone looking for a chair.
> 
> And is just so unique looking. Even after a couple years of having it I still find myself looking at it all the time like "oh, that's cool"


 
 I tried the aeron before and I did not like it, but the embody looks so much cooler, ergonomic and comfortable. Why don't I have it yet? I'm only $1200 short.... akg k1000 vs pc upgrades vs embody..... Why are all my hobbies so expensive


----------



## Thenazgul

akg fanboy said:


> I tried the aeron before and I did not like it, but the embody looks so much cooler, ergonomic and comfortable. Why don't I have it yet? I'm only $1200 short.... akg k1000 vs pc upgrades vs embody..... Why are all my hobbies so expensive


 
 You could have a look at the Mirra-2 as well. It sits much better than the Aeron. <3 that chair.


----------



## skalkman

tangster said:


> DT770 headphones?


 
 Yupp, the 250Ω version.
  


akg fanboy said:


> oh great, you just convinced me that I need another monitor to put on top of my main one like in the picture. Nice keyboard


 
 GIVE IN! You can't have enough monitors.


----------



## Thenazgul

<My second PG348Q did arrive. It is on the one on the left. 

Computer-Build Mini-ITX 24/7 PC : Lootcrate

Case : Lian Li Q36-Black
Motherboard : Asus Z170l Gaming Pro (Mini-ITX)
Processor : I7-6700k + H100i v2
Graphic Card : MSI GTX1080 Gaming X
Memory : Kingston HyperX Savage 2133Mhz 16gb 2x 8GB)
HDD/SSD : Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
Operating System : Windows 10 64-Bit
Power-supply : Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550-watt

Computer-Build Main-system : Miracle

Case : Coolermaster Stacker 832
Motherboard : MSI Z97 Gaming 9 AC
Processor : I7-4790K 4.4Ghz + Corsair H80i
Graphic Card : Asus GTX980-TI Matrix 6GB
Memory : 4x4GB (16) Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz C8
HDD/SSD : Vertex 4 256GB and a couple of HDD's for Data.
Operating System : Windows 8.1 64-Bit
Power-supply : Coolermaster V850

Peripherals

Monitor : 2x Asus PG348Q 34-inch (3440x1440, 100HZ G-Sync) + 1x Dell 29-inch 2913WM (2560x1080) 
Keyboard : Corsair K95 RGB + MaxKeyboard Transparant Key-Caps Set and K65 Rapid-Fire
Mouse : Razer Naga Chroma x2 (2015), Razer Naga 2012 + Molten Edition 
Mousepad : Razer Firefly and Corsair Polaris RGB
Music-Source Schiit Wyrd USB-Powerhub/Decrapifier + Schiit BiFrost Multibit DAC + Lyr 2 Amplifier. Lyr-2 has Telefunken E88CC '62 tubes.
Audio-Cables Highend-cables from Double Helix. DHC Silver Compliment 4, Single Strand Fusion RCA cables, two USB Metagenome 2 cables.
Headphones : Sennheiser HD800S, Shure SRH1840 Professional and a BeyerDynamic 990 Pro + 770M
Headphone stand: Just Mobile Aluminium Black, Sieveking Omega Makassar and Room F5 Black
Speakers : Logitech Z4 (Barely used)
Microphone : Blue Yeti Pro + Konig & Meyer 23860 Boomarm + Radius II Shockmount + sE Popfilter anda Zoom UAC-2 USB 3.0 Audio Interface
Television : Samsung UEH6410SS 32-inch
Laptop : MSI GX660 Gaming-line
NAS : QNAP TS-453A 8GB + 4x 4TB Seagate Drives and and a Logitech K830.
Chair: Herman Miller- Mira 2- Full Option-Version Chair


 Next month a good electric relax fauteuil (will be placed in the corner so I could watch normal television). Month after a Bifrost Multibit and Valhalla 2 (for the mini-itx system) and I am done for a while. When I move on myself in a few months I will buy a electric U-shape (stand) desk that could fit both systems


----------



## WhiteKnite

Not a great photo, but here's my rig.  
 Water cooled
 3570K@4.7 ghz
 16GB Gskill RAM 
 GTX 980ti@1500mhz
 Philips 40" 4K monitor


----------



## vapman

You guys don't wanna see my PC setup. You'll all get aneyurisms seeing how many piles of earbuds from $3 to $300 are on that desk. I'm a earbud junkie and wuoldn't give it up for anything. 10 years on Head Fi and I always back back to them there earbuds. And a recabled KTX PRO 1. But I am thinking about recabling that with some big far 
  
 Desk is too messy so just get an idea non pics.
  
  
 Dell U2711 pro calibrated for photo work (1440p - > HP 520310 (1600x9000)
 ASRock BeeBox 16gb/256GB mSATA + iR remote
 Fiio E18, but want to upgrade
 E-MU many devices but don't want to upgrade from any
  
 PC production is such a pain, just let me perfect chopping samples 10 hours of a day


----------



## WhiteKnite

vapman said:


> [rule]You guys don't wanna see my PC setup. You'll all get aneyurisms seeing how many piles of earbuds from $3 to $300 are on that desk. I'm a earbud junkie and wuoldn't give it up for anything. 10 years on Head Fi and I always back back to them there earbuds. And a recabled KTX PRO 1. But I am thinking about recabling that with some big far
> 
> Desk is too messy so just get an idea non pics.
> 
> ...


 This is what I moved to take that pic lol. Usually I take better care of them and keep them wrapped up and in cases. I was doing some testing so had a mess and I didn't want to make it look like I abuse my gear haha.


----------



## jologskyblues




----------



## Thenazgul

jologskyblues said:


>


 
 Nice, I would move all those boomboxes though. I am kinda fond on my legspace


----------



## Deftone

lighting isnt good enough to get a full desk shot so heres one of the inside of the case with white led lighting.


----------



## atarione

thenazgul said:


> Nice, I would move all those boomboxes though. I am kinda fond on my legspace


 

 lol.. yeah... I'd have kicked the woofers out by now... I'm 6'2" can't have anything in the way of my legs under my desk.


----------



## muffins

Mine was a budget build just to get me started. I didn't want to spend any more than about $500, which I succeeded in. I tell you though, NZXT makes a beautiful case  My first ever build, I'm happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## atarione

muffins said:


> Mine was a budget build just to get me started. I didn't want to spend any more than about $500, which I succeeded in. I tell you though, NZXT makes a beautiful case  My first ever build, I'm happy with the way it turned out!


 
  
  
 Nice... Yeah I like NZXT my case has been a H630 for nearly 4yrs now..  It is a very nice case.. NZXT was also super to deal with... I had a mishap and the side panel of my H630 was damaged..  I contacted NZXT trying to buy a new side panel and they just sent me one for free (they didn't have stock..at the time it took awhile.. but still... super cool of them to give me a replacement for free.. it really (and I told them straight up) wasn't a warranty prob..I damaged the side panel..but still they gave me it for free.


----------



## muffins

atarione said:


> Nice... Yeah I like NZXT my case has been a H630 for nearly 4yrs now..  It is a very nice case.. NZXT was also super to deal with... I had a mishap and the side panel of my H630 was damaged..  I contacted NZXT trying to buy a new side panel and they just sent me one for free (they didn't have stock..at the time it took awhile.. but still... super cool of them to give me a replacement for free.. it really (and I told them straight up) wasn't a warranty prob..I damaged the side panel..but still they gave me it for free.




I wish they would fix their Hue+ :\ It worked amazingly when I first got it, then after a system restore it stopped working. The Cam software in particular stopped working. It refused to download the Hue plugin over several legacy versions (which NZXT doesn't offer, I had to dig to find them), resets, reinstalls, updates, etc... nothing worked. And upon checking their website, dozens and dozens and DOZENS of people with the same problem. No answer, no solution, no help. I wish their software division was as good as their PC case division.


----------



## jologskyblues

thenazgul said:


> Nice, I would move all those boomboxes though. I am kinda fond on my legspace


 

  It might not be obvious from the perspective of where the photo was taken but the table is positioned quite a bit forward and the sub is pushed back so that there is still adequate legroom for me.
  
 The positioning of the sub is like that because it is where I get the most even room bass response from my listening position.


atarione said:


> lol.. yeah... I'd have kicked the woofers out by now... I'm 6'2" can't have anything in the way of my legs under my desk.


 
 My SVS sub has a heavy steel grill in front so inadvertently kicking in the woofer is not likely to happen, rather you might break your toes instead. lol


----------



## Seamaster

atarione said:


> Nice... Yeah I like NZXT my case has been a H630 for nearly 4yrs now..  It is a very nice case.. NZXT was also super to deal with... I had a mishap and the side panel of my H630 was damaged..  I contacted NZXT trying to buy a new side panel and they just sent me one for free (they didn't have stock..at the time it took awhile.. but still... super cool of them to give me a replacement for free.. it really (and I told them straight up) wasn't a warranty prob..I damaged the side panel..but still they gave me it for free.


 

 Nice setup, I have the same TA-N77 power amp, and love that thing so I bought two to bridge them, the only thing I against them is the binding post, pain the rear for cabling . Do you still have the preamp of this series? I never like the pre.


----------



## Whippler

Here's my setup =)
  

  

  
 Asus PG287Q, 4k, 60Hz
 Asus PG279Q, 1440p, 165Hz
 Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 260
  
 i7, 5930K, @4,25GHz
 G.Skill DDR4, 3000MHz, 8x4GB
 MSI GTX1080 Gaming X
  
 Chord Mojo
 Hifiman He-1000


----------



## atarione

seamaster said:


> Nice setup, I have the same TA-N77 power amp, and love that thing so I bought two to bridge them, the only thing I against them is the binding post, pain the rear for cabling . Do you still have the preamp of this series? I never like the pre.


 
  
  
 yeah I have the matching TA-E77ESD...  I like it well enough.. I also honestly like that I have the stack of matching gear also... sometimes I just use my FiiO E09K as the preamp for the TA-N77ES however.
  
 The amp is just amazing.. ..the binding posts are indeed a pain to deal with.    I have had to changed the meter lamps TWICE... didn't work when I bought it replaced them then they burnt out again on the left side at least 2~yrs later.. replaced them again... I now generally leave the lamps off.. which kind bums me out because I like the meters... don't know what idiot at sony decided to put the lamps in series..


----------



## Seamaster

atarione said:


> yeah I have the matching TA-E77ESD...  I like it well enough.. I also honestly like that I have the stack of matching gear also... sometimes I just use my FiiO E09K as the preamp for the TA-N77ES however.
> 
> The amp is just amazing.. ..the binding posts are indeed a pain to deal with.    I have had to changed the meter lamps TWICE... didn't work when I bought it replaced them then they burnt out again on the left side at least 2~yrs later.. replaced them again... I now generally leave the lamps off.. which kind bums me out because I like the meters... don't know what idiot at sony decided to put the lamps in series..


 

 I think you can get away using TA-E77 without a preamp, there is level adjustment in the front, but be careful to turn it all the way down to start. I almost blow my ears out when I did that. They are known to burn those lights out, but so far I am very lucky...knock on the wood! I think someone on ebay selling LED kit for the amp, but not 100% sure.


----------



## atarione

seamaster said:


> I think you can get away using TA-E77 without a preamp, there is level adjustment in the front, but be careful to turn it all the way down to start. I almost blow my ears out when I did that. They are known to burn those lights out, but so far I am very lucky...knock on the wood! I think someone on ebay selling LED kit for the amp, but not 100% sure.


 

 yeah.. first time got the kit... 2nd time just bought the bulk right spec's bulbs for somewhat less for more bulbs... it isn't really the end of the world but you have to desolder the old bulbs and solder the new one's back in...   I've kinda decided to save the lamps for when I'm showing the amp to people or when I'm really in the mood for the meters / lamps..  because I don't want to mess with it again for awhile..
  
 so today I hooked a coax cable up to the coax expansion bracket I made for my computer.. super easy... and right now I'm running that to the TA-E77ESD w/ Digital Direct on... FANTASTIC.. this preamp is pretty nice if you use coax dig inputs .. (imho).


----------



## Seamaster




----------



## Thenazgul

seamaster said:


>


 
 I am jealious


----------



## MooTaters

akg fanboy said:


> I tried the aeron before and I did not like it, but the embody looks so much cooler, ergonomic and comfortable. Why don't I have it yet? I'm only $1200 short.... akg k1000 vs pc upgrades vs embody..... Why are all my hobbies so expensive


 
 It does look cool, but the back of the one I tried out is so extremely thin(width wise).  Not that it wasn't comfortable, I just think it would have bugged me.  Plus imagine that price tag after you pick whatever options you do...though I guess it has fewer options compared to the Aeron, which it seems pick just the right options and you're looking at a similar top end price.  Not sure if you saw it either, but if you are ever in the market for a HM chair, I heard they only do sales on them about 2 times out of the year. I ordered my Aeron about a week ago maybe with 15% off
  
 Anyways to each their own, I do still think the embody is a beautiful chair.  I am curious though, what didn't you like about the Aeron?  The "remaster" definitely improved things, like the 100 or so turns you have to make to fully change the tilt resistance.  I really chose it for function over form, I don't think it looks horrible, but it's not quite the art piece that the embody is either.


----------



## ph03nixh0

Foobar -> Fiio E10K -> Audio Engine A2 (Line out)
 Foobar -> Fiio E10K -> DT 880 / HD 580


----------



## Zoom25




----------



## Deftone

zoom25 said:


>


 
  
 its got a very open feel i like it.


----------



## atarione

new DV336 added to my desk ..


----------



## nassq8




----------



## Mediahound

Here's mine today, kinda messy right now:


----------



## Deftone

Ah man I'd have to have that Hugo TT on the desk with me, too nice to push to the side.


----------



## KarlMoody

Agreed. Clean setup.


----------



## Mediahound

deftone said:


> Ah man I'd have to have that Hugo TT on the desk with me, too nice to push to the side.


 

 I thought about it, but I like my desk to look as uncluttered as possible.


----------



## martyp87

Here is my office setup.
  
 Dell XPS 15 9550 w/i7 2.6GHz, 32Gb DDR4, nVidia 960m, 1TB nVME SSD > Dell Thunderbolt 3 Dock
 NEC PA322UHD monitor
 Oppo HA-1 > HD800S and Munro Egg 150 amp via balanced RCAs.
 Das Keboard 4 Ultimate
 Logitech MX Master
 Sky+ Box (optical out to Oppo)
  
 Cable management with a glass desk isn't easy...
  

  
 Mobile setup is the same laptop > Chord Mojo > Shure SE846s.


----------



## sonitus mirus

I love the crystal skull as a headphone stand.


----------



## Vasiliosn

Denon ceol carino
 i want the Focal Alphas 50 or 65 on the right and left with tall stands but these will wait !!!


----------



## Vasiliosn

mediahound said:


> Here's mine today, kinda messy right now:


 
 how the focals sound ? i will maybe buy the Alphas 50 or 65


----------



## Vasiliosn

-


----------



## Mediahound

vasiliosn said:


> how the focals sound ? i will maybe buy the Alphas 50 or 65


 

 Sound great. I prefer the CMS line though as the Alpha line is made in China and also MDF, whereas the CMS is made in France and powder-coated aluminium.


----------



## musiclvr




----------



## WhiteKnite

Made a few changes since I posted mine.


----------



## Blze001

mediahound said:


> Here's mine today, kinda messy right now:


 
  
 If you consider that "messy" you do NOT want to see my desk


----------



## slex

Almost there

The other one in the same room.

No desk. My bedsidesame room.


----------



## Vasiliosn

My new setup with the jbl arena speakers, great !!!


----------



## Letmebefrank

Well I'm moving on Saturday so I've packed up most of my office, including my headphone rig and speakers. in the mean time I'm using a CEntrance dacport slim. Heres a nice comparison shot. Makes me laugh looking at this little thing with all the adapters hanging off of it.
  
 usual rig:

  
 temp rig:

  
 (switched all my lighting from green to red so of course I had to switch mouse pads as well. got sick of the razer green)


----------



## Letmebefrank

Finally have my desk set back up in the new apartment. The movers broke both glass tops of my L-shaped desk, so I took out the 90° corner and connected the two long sides together into one 80" long desk. The top is a 24x80" sheet of plywood sanded down and painted flat black. Still need to put up some more posters and my wall mounted CD rack.


----------



## Andrew LB

whiteknite said:


> Made a few changes since I posted mine.


 
  
 Ah! Nice custom loop. I went for the easier on the eyes UV lighting with uv reactive blue coolant. Tomorrow i'm taking it apart to install an Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT, some in-line temp sensors, and a flow meter.


----------



## NCSUZoSo




----------



## AudioNerd42

Nothing too special on the desktop side some Edifier speakers and a Soundblaster ZxR soundcard. I also use a Sennheiser Game One headset.


----------



## stuck limo

mediahound said:


> Here's mine today, kinda messy right now:


 
  
 Green Day on top. What are the other CDs?


----------



## Mediahound

stuck limo said:


> Green Day on top. What are the other CDs?


 

 The new Enigma and the new Metallica, if I recall.


----------



## stuck limo

new Valhalla 2 on the desk for the Senn 600 phones.


----------



## jcn3

stuck limo said:


> new Valhalla 2 on the desk for the Senn 600 phones.


 
 nice! gotta love the hd600s!


----------



## N0sferatu

My main rig is a gaming rig and multimedia server for the house.  It hosts all my media that is shared to three other desktop slaves (office, living room, master bedroom).  
  
 It's a movie theater and one heck of a racing simulator on a 150" screen.
  
 Intel Core i7
 NVIDIA GTX 1070


----------



## Vasiliosn

I now have a center channel next rig should be a harman kardon amp or new pc setup


----------



## jcn3

n0sferatu said:


>


 
  
 those platinum series speakers are beautiful.  i have some golds but would love to upgrade to platinums!


----------



## N0sferatu

jcn3 said:


> those platinum series speakers are beautiful.  i have some golds but would love to upgrade to platinums!


 
  
  
 Thanks.  They're the PL200 towers and PL350 center.  I got them used for basically what it would have cost new for the Golds.  In short...about 50% off new price.  Local sale.  Got all the original boxes, manuals, etc.  It was a long journey to getting them but they're are simply breathtaking.  My headphone hobby has been on hold until recently because I've been building out that theater (which is a bit more pricey than headphones lol).  The PL350C is a tank (see photo below) I've listened to the Gold 300 towers before they're really nice as well.


----------



## Artemiis




----------



## conflict0102

stuck limo said:


> new Valhalla 2 on the desk for the Senn 600 phones.


 
  
 Are those the stock tubes that come with the Valhalla 2? Cause the tubes I have and the ones pictured on their website sit much lower.


----------



## stuck limo

conflict0102 said:


> Are those the stock tubes that come with the Valhalla 2? Cause the tubes I have and the ones pictured on their website sit much lower.


 
  
 These are stock tubes on risers/socket savers. https://www.tubedepot.com/products/9-pin-socket-saver
  
 I got them because I wanted to see more of the tube and I was told they were good for tube rolling.


----------



## conflict0102

stuck limo said:


> These are stock tubes on risers/socket savers. https://www.tubedepot.com/products/9-pin-socket-saver
> 
> I got them because I wanted to see more of the tube and I was told they were good for tube rolling.




OK thanks, so all four of them are on the same style 9 pin socket savers right?


----------



## stuck limo

conflict0102 said:


> OK thanks, so all four of them are on the same style 9 pin socket savers right?


 
  
 Yes, they're all the same style. They're really cool, I like the look much better.
  
 You can view the setup here: http://imgur.com/a/YrnU6
  
 Tip: put the tubes and the socket savers together BEFORE dropping them into the Valhalla 2. That will save LOTS of time and effort. I didn't think about that before I did mine.


----------



## learn2route

My humble setup


----------



## Thenazgul

learn2route said:


> My humble setup


 
 I like it. I would advise to try Tidal Hifi (Masters). It sounds so much better compared to Spotify. Oh and replace that ugly mouse-pad for something more fancy ;P. Razer Firefly or something .


----------



## vapman

SB Ti HD PCIe not pictured obviously.


----------



## learn2route

thenazgul said:


> I like it. I would advise to try Tidal Hifi (Masters). It sounds so much better compared to Spotify. Oh and replace that ugly mouse-pad for something more fancy ;P. Razer Firefly or something .


 
 Thanks for the suggestion.  Will try it out.  
  
 Regarding the mouse pad, totally agree with you. It is on my To-do list but it has the least priority ATM.


----------



## NemanVtc

[/IMG]


----------



## NemanVtc




----------



## Letmebefrank

nemanvtc said:


> [/IMG]




Love these new tempered glass cases.


----------



## musiclvr

learn2route said:


> My humble setup



Very nice set up!


----------



## billbishere




----------



## KarlMoody

vapman said:


> SB Ti HD PCIe not pictured obviously.


 
 What keyboard is that? I've never seen anything similar..how is it?


----------



## reiserFS

Asrock Deskmini 110 STX -> OS X 10.11.6 -> Audirvana Plus -> HD-DAC1 -> LCD-2 Rev 2


----------



## conflict0102

nemanvtc said:


> [attach]1812030[/attach][/quote]
> 
> 
> Which In Win Case is that?


----------



## NemanVtc

conflict0102 said:


> Which In Win Case is that?


Inwin 805


----------



## xcom

Old as desk -> Linux Server -> Network -> Desktop -> iFI nano iDSD/micro iCan -> Schiit SYS > Corsair SP2500 Speakers and HE-400i
 There is also a pi with a ol el cheapo DAC running MusicBox.


----------



## HansPeter

My Rig or at least the internals, i have to make some room for a decent photo of the rest.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Updated set-up!


----------



## Vasiliosn

nice, cool looking system you have over there !


----------



## BucketInABucket

vasiliosn said:


> nice, cool looking system you have over there !


 

 Thank you, I love it!


----------



## lewdogg

n0sferatu said:


> Thanks.  They're the PL200 towers and PL350 center.  I got them used for basically what it would have cost new for the Golds.  In short...about 50% off new price.  Local sale.  Got all the original boxes, manuals, etc.  It was a long journey to getting them but they're are simply breathtaking.  My headphone hobby has been on hold until recently because I've been building out that theater (which is a bit more pricey than headphones lol).  The PL350C is a tank (see photo below) I've listened to the Gold 300 towers before they're really nice as well.


 
  
 Seaton SubM...love it! I have an HP. Tried a lot of subs before the SubM. It's expensive, but not much can compete with the Seatons and JTRs, unless of course you DIY.
  
 Great setup!


----------



## N0sferatu

lewdogg said:


> Seaton SubM...love it! I have an HP. Tried a lot of subs before the SubM. It's expensive, but not much can compete with the Seatons and JTRs, unless of course you DIY.
> 
> Great setup!


 
  
 More like nothing compares except for a JTR or DIY.  Most people have no idea what good bass feels like.  Notice I said feel (not heard).


----------



## pofdstudios

The Woo WA7 and WA7tp in the house!


----------



## MLGrado

Seamaster, 
  
 Is the McIntosh one of their latest digital DAC/preamps?  
  
 Curious how well you like it.  I am looking at one, or its 'sister' Wadia equivalent
  
 Thanks!
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


seamaster said:


>


----------



## MLGrado

Okay so jcn3, I LOVE YOUR AVATAR.
  
  
 Ever hang around the GQ on VolQuest?  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


jcn3 said:


> nice! gotta love the hd600s!


----------



## Seamaster

Quote: 





mlgrado said:


>


 
 I wrote:
  
 After a brown taste from my first McIntosh experience with a MA6900 integrated amp years ago, I decided give a Mac second try, because I, somehow ended up with a D150 DAC totally by an accident. 50 hours into this thing so far as 12/10/2016, I would like to say: it was a great accident! The D150 may not be the most detailed DAC ever in the price range, but it definitely makes music flow. The best part, it is tonally correct, to me. It does string instruments beautifully with delicious decay. The headphone output is not junk like the one in MA6900, is is actually pretty good, it drives my Shure SE846 beautifully but have trouble push my HD800 to full potential. I have almost no complaints on DAC performance. If really nick pick on it, the vocal can be a hair more forward that would be more attractive, to me, YMMV. My digital setup is still in progress, I think i will extract more performance out of D150 when everything is done.
  
 I was looking at Wadia DAC too, some review mentioned they are being too dry. D-150 sounds more analog than digital in my setup.


----------



## MooTaters

xcom said:


> Old as desk -> Linux Server -> Network -> Desktop -> iFI nano iDSD/micro iCan -> Schiit SYS > Corsair SP2500 Speakers and HE-400i
> 
> 
> There is also a pi with a ol el cheapo DAC running MusicBox.



 


DIY Desk chair mat?


----------



## xcom

seamaster said:


> I wrote:
> 
> After a brown taste from my first McIntosh experience with a MA6900 integrated amp years ago, I decided give a Mac second try, because I, somehow ended up with a D150 DAC totally by an accident. 50 hours into this thing so far as 12/10/2016, I would like to say: it was a great accident! The D150 may not be the most detailed DAC ever in the price range, but it definitely makes music flow. The best part, it is tonally correct, to me. It does string instruments beautifully with delicious decay. The headphone output is not junk like the one in MA6900, is is actually pretty good, it drives my Shure SE846 beautifully but have trouble push my HD800 to full potential. I have almost no complaints on DAC performance. If really nick pick on it, the vocal can be a hair more forward that would be more attractive, to me, YMMV. My digital setup is still in progress, I think i will extract more performance out of D150 when everything is done.
> 
> I was looking at Wadia DAC too, some review mentioned they are being too dry. D-150 sounds more analog than digital in my setup.


 
  
 No. You can buy it from Office Depot: Mountain Bamboo Deluxe Roll-Up Chair


----------



## nick v

Office system at work
  

  
 Fostex PM0.4n Studio Monitors
 Pinnacle SubSonic Powered Subwoofer (Behind the display monitors)
 Sennheiser Momentum Headphones
 LH Labs Geek Out 720
 JRiver Media Center or Tidal


----------



## xcom

nick v said:


> Office system at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice and clean!


----------



## Oregonian

nick v said:


> Office system at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice setup!  Have you tried the subwoofer on the floor?


----------



## nick v

oregonian said:


> Nice setup!  Have you tried the subwoofer on the floor?


 

 Yes, it's just a small sub with dual opposing 6.5" woofers and there seemed to be issues with blending when it was on the floor. It seems to blend better with the Fostex monitors up on the desk. I don't have measurements to substantiate, just my ears.

 Why do you ask?


----------



## Podster

Well since my office rig runs through my docked laptop I'm going to call this my computer rig
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My 500GB LaCie HDD feeds into my docking station which is USB out to my HRT MS II RCA'd into my Jolida FX-10 via Spelz anti-cable, FX-10 banana out to my Dayton Sib-80 feeding Dayton B652's


----------



## Coolzo

podster said:


> Well since my office rig runs through my docked laptop I'm going to call this my computer rig:rolleyes:
> 
> My 500GB LaCie HDD feeds into my docking station which is USB out to my HRT MS II RCA'd into my Jolida FX-10 via Spelz anti-cable, FX-10 banana out to my Dayton Sib-80 feeding Dayton B652's:wink_face:




Looks like a lab of some sort. Needs even MOAR mad scientisty tubes, and a Nixie clock


----------



## Oregonian

nick v said:


> Yes, it's just a small sub with dual opposing 6.5" woofers and there seemed to be issues with blending when it was on the floor. It seems to blend better with the Fostex monitors up on the desk. I don't have measurements to substantiate, just my ears.
> 
> *Why do you ask?*


 
  
 Just because most folks "recommend" putting it on the floor............when I had a pic up of one of my head fi stations my sub (from a CA 2.1 system) was, like yours, behind my monitors on the desk and a couple folks commented.  After reading up on subwoofer placement it supported their point...............and though on a carpeted floor the sound of my down firing sub was not as prominent it did seem to "fill" the room better.  I put a square board under the sub and it did help make it more clear and sound like it hit harder. 
  
 That said, whatever sounds best to your ears is what matters.


----------



## jologskyblues

I miss my old HRT MSII. Seller's remorse.


----------



## Thenazgul

After 3 months waiting my relaxfauteuil (electric) finally did arrive.


----------



## RAFA

Not yet finished,but...


----------



## sciman111

Work in progress.


----------



## xcom

sciman111 said:


> Work in progress.


 
  
 Nice.
 What speaker are those?


----------



## sciman111

Nothing special they are the Edifier R1280t.  
  
 Since I do most of my critical listening through my DT800's or HD 800 I didn't spend to much on my desktop speakers.  I mostly just use them to watch YouTube videos.


----------



## nick v

Current Home Computer Setup:
  
 M-Audio BX8-D2 (Soon to be upgraded to Adam A7X, Event 2030 or stretch budget for new Dynaudio LYD 48)
 Auralex Propad Speaker Isolation
 Cambridge DACMagic +
 LH Labs Geek LPS
 LH Labs Lightspeed 2G split USB cable
 Yulong P18 Power Conditioner
 GIK Acoustics Tri-Traps x2, 242 panels x2, ArtPanel x1
 SignalCable Analog Two Balanced XLR cables
 JRiver Media Center


----------



## jcn3

nick v said:


> Current Home Computer Setup:
> 
> M-Audio BX8-D2 (Soon to be upgraded to Adam A7X, Event 2030 or stretch budget for new Dynaudio LYD 48)
> Auralex Propad Speaker Isolation
> ...


 
 nice, clean set up!  i must admit, i wonder how everyone keeps stuff so neat!


----------



## derzemel

karlmoody said:


> What keyboard is that? I've never seen anything similar..how is it?


 
 That is a Kinesis Advantage Ergonomic mechanical keyboard. I have used one and it takes some time to get used to it but afterwards it is very comfortable, especially in long typing sessions. These keyboards are made for typists only so gaming is fairly difficult on them.
 There are also the ergonomic ones made by Maltron (similar to Kinesis), but both are pretty expensive.


----------



## ryant

Minor update to my system. I still have the T50rp and Vali combo but they are not at my desk at the moment. I typically use my speakers or pinnacle P1's while computing.


----------



## JR1911

Just got a new desk yesterday (Ikea Fredde). Still need a new keyboard and mouse. The dac is Marantz HD-DAC1 and the speakers Genelec 8020B.


----------



## watchdog507

Here's the current rig. WA5-LE, V281, Mytek Brooklyn, HP notebook and a host of Lavricables and Moon Audio cables running Tidal


----------



## stuck limo




----------



## musiclvr

stuck limo said:


>



Looks relaxing


----------



## Energy

What a lovely and chill looking system.


----------



## stuck limo

New desktop setup. Went to new laptop, a new monitor mount, and new Rockville APM6 studio monitors. Thinking about a bigger desk too, maybe.


----------



## sterling1

​My laptop is connected to home theatre pre/pro via Airport Express, which allows Airport wireless function.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Here is my new gaming rig update:
  
 http://www.overclock.net/t/1620761/christmas-upgrades-complete


----------



## Mojo777

Really like the LG 5k for the MacBook. Actually stunning


----------



## kid vic

mojo777 said:


> Really like the LG 5k for the MacBook. Actually stunning


 
  
  
 Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't diffursers supposed to go directly behind the speakers?


----------



## cuiter23 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## xcom

@cutier23 Very nice and clean!


----------



## Letmebefrank

cuiter23 said:


>



Looks great! Loving the KEF speakers. If you don't mind me asking, what stand are you using for your iMac?


----------



## cuiter23

xcom said:


> @cutier23 Very nice and clean!


Thank you!



Letmebefrank said:


> Looks great! Loving the KEF speakers. If you don't mind me asking, what stand are you using for your iMac?



Thanks  I'm not sure if I am able to post any links but they are from Amazon. They have a lot of different types of monitor stands. These ones in particular are from Sevenfans (27.5x9.5inch). I've looked around and these seem to provide the most clearance as my Burson is quite tall.


----------



## Letmebefrank

cuiter23 said:


> Thanks  I'm not sure if I am able to post any links but they are from Amazon. They have a lot of different types of monitor stands. These ones in particular are from Sevenfans (27.5x9.5inch). I've looked around and these seem to provide the most clearance as my Burson is quite tall.



Thank you! One more question; are the legs actually embedded into the glass or are they glued to the glass? I had a monitor stand similar to that and the legs were just glued to the bottom of the glass and eventually broke loose causing my monitors to fall over and scratched the screen of my nice asus monitor


----------



## sonitus mirus

Letmebefrank said:


> Thank you! One more question; are the legs actually embedded into the glass or are they glued to the glass? I had a monitor stand similar to that and the legs were just glued to the bottom of the glass and eventually broke loose causing my monitors to fall over and scratched the screen of my nice asus monitor



The legs are embedded into the glass.  There are 2 versions, with the black glass making it easier to see how the legs are connected.  The first reviewer has a couple of close shots of the side of the clear glass version. 

https://www.amazon.com/SevenFanS-Computer-Monitors-Computers-Adjustable-27-5/dp/B01MS80HGE


----------



## Letmebefrank

sonitus mirus said:


> The legs are embedded into the glass.  There are 2 versions, with the black glass making it easier to see how the legs are connected.  The first reviewer has a couple of close shots of the side of the clear glass version.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SevenFanS-Computer-Monitors-Computers-Adjustable-27-5/dp/B01MS80HGE



Thank you!


----------



## cuiter23

sonitus mirus said:


> The legs are embedded into the glass.  There are 2 versions, with the black glass making it easier to see how the legs are connected.  The first reviewer has a couple of close shots of the side of the clear glass version.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SevenFanS-Computer-Monitors-Computers-Adjustable-27-5/dp/B01MS80HGE



Thanks!


----------



## JDominic

Sorry for asking this novice question, but can one upload an image/photo directly from his/her computer into this thread cos when I clicked on 'image', the window popup is asking for an 'url'?
When clicking on others' images, I can see "https://cdn.head-fi.org/..." - are those supposed to be the ones I'm referring to with a direct upload or must all images be uploaded to a 3rd party server first??

thanks


----------



## kid vic

JDominic said:


> Sorry for asking this novice question, but can one upload an image/photo directly from his/her computer into this thread cos when I clicked on 'image', the window popup is asking for an 'url'?
> When clicking on others' images, I can see "https://cdn.head-fi.org/..." - are those supposed to be the ones I'm referring to with a direct upload or must all images be uploaded to a 3rd party server first??
> 
> thanks



Beside "post reply" it says "upload a file", click that


----------



## JDominic

kid vic, thanks for the help & suggestion... but I do not have/see that option on my end <maybe because my account is still new & I do not have that privilege at this time... the only reason I can think of>
So, I guess my only other option is to manually put in those pictures in by using Flickr or Photobucket(?)

thanks again


----------



## JDominic (May 8, 2017)

testing...


----------



## kid vic

JDominic said:


> testing...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Success


----------



## Letmebefrank

Well I solved my monitor height problem by upgrading my monitors to 2x Dell UltraSharp U2515Hx at 2560x1440. If you haven't experienced WQHD monitors in person, I highly recommend it. Also, the color is just incredible on these monitors.


----------



## Vasiliosn

Wow very nice setup must sounding great with the speakers on the stands up there


----------



## Vasiliosn

.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Vasiliosn said:


> Wow very nice setup must sounding great with the speakers on the stands up there



Thank you, yes it sounds much better than the setup at my last apartment with them on my desk angled upwards at me. I find the Soundstage to be incredibly more wide and deep with the tweeters mounted 1 foot above my ears and angled inward.


----------



## Vasiliosn (May 18, 2017)

[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At the end i end up with the focals i tryed makie, rokit 5g3 and these where my last choise are the 50's paired with the scarlett 2i2 2nd gen.
Can i ask something any body knows if there is any software to add some dsp modes with out using any softer creating tool of the sound interface jast to add some effects ?

Thank you


----------



## spiralsunbeam (May 22, 2017)

Dragonfly 1.2 and Grado 225i with diy cups, pads, cable.


----------



## sonitus mirus

spiralsunbeam said:


> Dragonfly 1.2 and Grado 225i with diy cups, pads, cable.



Nice work on the headphones.


----------



## Sterling2 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## penmarker

Sterling2 said:


>


Total shot in the dark here, do you like Sony?


----------



## Sterling2

penmarker said:


> Total shot in the dark here, do you like Sony?


Yes, my attempt to post a picture in bounds with the forum's new format seems to have taken on a dimension not expected or desired. I did not have such an issue before this forum was re-done.


----------



## Whazzzup (May 29, 2017)




----------



## taxman2

2 mini pc's - intel skylake i5. Rest is in my signature.


----------



## Vasiliosn

dope


----------



## Podster

Bypassing my PC today and direct feeding the FX-10 with my Opus#1


----------



## Whippler




----------



## PleasantSounds

Recently I have updated several components of my desktop rig where most of the listening takes place:


 
I think I'm done with upgrades for a while...


----------



## Thenazgul

Whazzzup said:


>



Very nice equipment


----------



## Thenazgul (Jun 8, 2017)

It was a bit sailing of course. Decided to upgrade my mainframe computer. New high-end case (Phanteks Enthoo Elite (around 920 euro's only, weights 33 kg without hardware), fans, radiator and a 1080ti evga ftw3 to top it of. It is one big RGB Rainbow s how. Back to saving for the speakers now


----------



## Letmebefrank

Upgraded to a 1080 ti and did a bit of cable management.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

My fully watercooled mini ITX machine (Intel i7 3770 CPU+ GTX 1070 GPU) using Ncase M1 case:




 

As audio I use a very small cheap, but great combo, the USB DAC is M-Audio Micro DAC paired with Eytmotic EK-5 with custom tips, very clean, balanced monitoring sound. The Beyerdanmic DT-770 M (modded) in background is just rarely used.


Some internal shots from the mini itx machine, every millimeter counts. Very silent and cool setup (CPU OC'ed at 4.1 Ghz peak 54°C and GPU OC'ed at 2.0 Ghz peak 42°C):


----------



## Letmebefrank

h1f1add1cted said:


> My fully watercooled mini ITX machine (Intel i7 3770 CPU+ GTX 1070 GPU) using Ncase M1 case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to do a mini itx build. Yours looks great!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yeah thanks, but it was a pain, I do not recommend this for water cooling beginners, it's very tough job, you need nerves of steel.  Start with a air cooled mini ITX build, even this can be a real challenge, but it's great with such a small form factor to have such powerful hardware under the hood, like the new AMD Ryzen with 8 core and 16 threads, paried with a Nvida GTX 1080 Ti = amazing.


----------



## Energy (Jul 27, 2017)

Downsized from a gaming PC to a laptop just so I can fit my audio equipment on the table as a "stack" setup.

*Computer:* MacBook Pro 2013 (with SSD)

*Speakers:* Adam A7X Limited Edition Black
*Subwoofer:* SVS SB-1000 Piano White _(sitting on Auralex SubDude-II)_

*Wall Power Outlet: *MS Audio Rhodium Receptacle 20A
*Power Cable:* Signal Cables MagicPower
*Power Distributor:* MS Audio 4 (rhodium plated)
*Power Supply:* UpTone Audio LPS-1 & iFi iPower 9V
*USB Cable: *iFi Mercury
*USB Signal Conditioner: *UpTone Audio ISO REGEN
*Digital To Digital Converter:* Singxer SU-1
*Digital To Analog Converter:* Metrum Acoustics Pavane Level 3
*Amplifier:* AMB Laboratories BETA 22 (build log: http://www.amb.org/forum/beta-22-build-log-by-energy-t2777.html)
*Headphones: *Focal Utopia

Other than making a new headphone cable and mounting up acoustic panels, not too sure if this setup will change much the next couple years.


----------



## Vasiliosn

Farnsworth said:


> Well, I just finished cleaning up my dorm room so I thought i would snap a few pics of my desk setup.
> 
> It consist of:
> '09 Macbook Pro → uDac → Yamaha CR-620 → J Sound Lab Headphone → K702 or ESW9
> ...



do you get eny fatigue with the desk set up ?


----------



## project86

This is what I'm using currently:



The Zenion music server runs Euphony OS which I use to run Roon Server. It's a totally fanless design based on a low TDP Skylake i3 (they now use Kaby Lake going forward), with a quick SSD for Roon database and an 8TB NAS in the other room for library storage. 

The Zenion is powered by the massive Keces P8 linear PSU seen in the pic. It serves music to a SOtM sMS-200 which is fed by a Wyred 4 Sound PS-1 linear power supply (not pictured). USB out from the SOtM goes to the Matrix X-SPDIF 2 DDC, which is also powered by the Keces PSU (it has dual outputs). From there, signal goes out via AES or coaxial or IIS over HDMI to any number of DACs and amps and headphones.

I can't tell you how nice it is to have a dedicated computer for running Roon. I can leave it on 24/7 and it's completely silent - my usual desktop rig is a quiet SFF build but still makes _some_ noise, enough to bug me at night. Plus I don't get weird about multi-tasking.... I can stress my regular PC all I want and not worry about CPU cycles or any other factor impacting my sound quality.


----------



## stuck limo

Energy said:


> Downsized from a gaming PC to a laptop just so I can fit my audio equipment on the table as a "stack" setup.
> 
> *Computer:* MacBook Pro 2013 (with SSD)
> 
> ...



Impressions on the Adam A7X? I'm looking for either that or the Adam A77X as my next speakers.


----------



## Energy (Jul 27, 2017)

stuck limo said:


> Impressions on the Adam A7X? I'm looking for either that or the Adam A77X as my next speakers.



They are very good in my opinion. Transducer is very revealing but resolving with a flat frequency all the way up to 50KHz. The full range woofer extends down to 42Hz. Everything down there is still pronounced but fades off slowly the lower it gets. Due to this reason, I recommend pairing it with a with dedicated subwoofer instead of using an A77X. The reason for this is because even though the A77X has separate woofers for the mid-range and bass, it's sub only digs down to 38Hz. It would be better to use something else like an affordable SVS subwoofer that can go lower to 18-24Hz. The SVS brand subwoofers have built in DSP to help the quasi-anechoic frequency response in the lower frequencies. For example, this prevents typical fall off frequencies around 10-20Hz from sounding less loud than 30-40Hz. Because of this, you get subwoofer with a flatter frequency response thus more accurate for sound reproduction which correlates to better mixing for DJ's, Producers, or Mastering Engineers.

The DSP in short is pretty much built in hardware and software equalization. No need for a computer program unless want to calibrate your frequency response (speaker/sub) from your listening position using a calibration microphone and EQ software to a flatter frequency response. A high end speaker or studio monitor can produce flat frequency, but where you sit may not be getting a flat response which is why everything including speakers and headphones should be calibrated (equalized). Our room sizes are different. The things we put inside the room can change the frequency response of where we sit. Our ear pinna and canal can also do the same when the headphones are put on (kinda like furniture). The slight difference in seal or angling of the headphone cushion also can. Everything is unique, thus why it needs to be calibrated/equalized.

It is recommended to have a sealed subwoofer for accurate bass reproduction. Ported subwoofers are too boomy for music reproduction and better for home theaters. Ports work fine for mid-range or full range woofers as those don't carry out too much air compared to the lower frequencies thus why the A7X has them.

I upgraded to these from the Emotiva AirMotiv 6S and Stealth 8, but these are vastly superior for a small bump in price. I would recommend running balanced XLR's.
If you have a decent mid-field room size, then I don't see A77X being too bad. It's just in order to have superior sound quality and frequency extensions I think it is better to have individualized parts that perform/measure better rather than using an all in one unit.


----------



## stuck limo

Energy said:


> They are very good in my opinion. Transducer is very revealing but resolving with a flat frequency all the way up to 50KHz. The full range woofer extends down to 42Hz. Everything down there is still pronounced but fades off slowly the lower it gets. Due to this reason, I recommend pairing it with a with dedicated subwoofer instead of using an A77X. The reason for this is because even though the A77X has separate woofers for the mid-range and bass, it's sub only digs down to 38Hz. It would be better to use something else like an affordable SVS subwoofer that can go lower to 18-24Hz. The SVS brand subwoofers have built in DSP to help the quasi-anechoic frequency response in the lower frequencies. For example, this prevents typical fall off frequencies around 10-20Hz from sounding less loud than 30-40Hz. Because of this, you get subwoofer with a flatter frequency response thus more accurate for sound reproduction which correlates to better mixing for DJ's, Producers, or Mastering Engineers.
> 
> The DSP in short is pretty much built in hardware and software equalization. No need for a computer program unless want to calibrate your frequency response (speaker/sub) from your listening position using a calibration microphone and EQ software to a flatter frequency response. A high end speaker or studio monitor can produce flat frequency, but where you sit may not be getting a flat response which is why everything including speakers and headphones should be calibrated (equalized). Our room sizes are different. The things we put inside the room can change the frequency response of where we sit. Our ear pinna and canal can also do the same when the headphones are put on (kinda like furniture). The slight difference in seal or angling of the headphone cushion also can. Everything is unique, thus why it needs to be calibrated/equalized.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that honest review. I do think the bass will be fine on the A77X (and most likely the A7X) and if I need a woofer, I'll get one eventually. Not sure that's a necessity for me. But definitely I see at least one of these in near-ish future.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Finished my custom loop!


----------



## Energy

That looks fantastic! Would love to use something like that for DSD encoding.


----------



## WoodyLuvr




----------



## Hyp0xia (Aug 8, 2017)

*PC SPECS
CPU:* Intel Core i7-7700K
*Motherboard:* ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9S
*RAM:* 32GB (2 x 16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400MHz CL14 1.2V
*Video:* Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X (Pascal)
*Boot Drive:* Intel 730 Series 480GB
*Storage Drive:* Samsung 850 EVO 1TB M.2
*PSU:* Corsair SF600
*Case:* NCASE M1 V5 (silver)
*Side Intake:* Cougar Vortex HDB 120mm (black)
*Rear Exhaust:* Noctua NF-A9 FLX

*PERIPHERALS, ETC.
Desk:* Ikea Galant w/ T-legs
*Monitor:* LG 34UM88C-P
*Monitor Arm:* Ergotron MX
*Keyboard:* Magicforce 82 w/ Cherry MX Browns
*Wrist Rest:* Royal Glam resin and ebony
*Mouse:* Cooler Master Storm Spawn
*Mouse Pad:* Corsair MM300 Extended
*DAC/Amp:* Schiit Jotunheim w/ balanced DAC module (possibly to be replaced by a Schiit Gungnir Multibit and an OTL tube amp in the near future)
*Headphone du Jour:* ZMF Atticus in padauk, though I also really enjoy my Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro and have an Eikon in camphor on the way
*Speakers:* Micca MB42X
*Speaker Amp:* Topping PA3 in silver (not hooked up when I took the photo)


----------



## Baird GoW (Aug 12, 2017)

Moved from CA to AK. This is my 8'x10' room for the next 2 years till I move back.





























PC:
CPU - i5 6600k @ 4.0ghz
GPU - EVGA 1080TI FTW3
Mobo - Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
SSD – Samsung EVO 960 M.2 NvMe
RAM - Corsair Vengence 16GB
PSU – Corsair HX750W
HSF – Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
CASE - Raijintek Styx

Video:
Monitor – Acer Predator X34 3440x1440 Gsync
TV – Samsung 65” KS8500 4k SUHD Quantum Dot

Audio:
DAC/Amp/Preamp - Audio GD Reference 10.32
Headphones - Hifiman HE-6 Custom Modded
Speakers – Adam A7X
Mic – Audio Technica AT4033
Mic input – Roland VT-3 (hidden in photo, in drawer)
Acid – Roland TB-3
Synth – Access Virus TI
Keyboard – AKAI MPK25

Laptop:
Razer Blade UHD 1TB w/ GTX1060

DJ:
CD Player - 2x CDJ-2000NXS2
Mixer - DJM-900NXS2
Effects - RMX – 1000
Heaphones - Ultrasone Pro 900

Gun:
Sig Sauer P226 MK25


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Instead of pics, I made a video explaining the system and then whipped up a blog page to outline all of the hardware in it.  The blog page has a link to the vid:

http://www.jvpvideoproductions.com/index.php/gaming-rig/


----------



## CycleMotion (Sep 1, 2017)

Music Bee Player (FLAC) - Meridian Explorer2 DAC - M-Audio BX8 D2 speakers

Headphones: Audio Technica MSR7, Sony MDR-1A, PreSonus HD7


----------



## xivlia

very nice indeed! :O


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Excuse the bad photo quality and cheap keyboard (it works)


----------



## MooTaters

Energy said:


> Downsized from a gaming PC to a laptop just so I can fit my audio equipment on the table as a "stack" setup.



Double subwoofers all the way across the floor oh my god!...sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Protek67

Working on the audio portion now, these pic's are a little old.


----------



## J-Fly

My Mac Mini is hidden in here somewhere


----------



## Gonzbull (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's a pic of my setup. Gets a lot of use besides listening. Walls need a paint.


----------



## Left Channel (Sep 3, 2017)

^^^ Wow those last few are amazing! A much more modest setup here...

i7 laptop → UpTone Audio USB REGEN → Schiit Audio Modi 2U → Schiit Audio Magni 2U → Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ω.

Speakers not shown because I'm in the process of replacing them with what I hope are a pair with better mids: Genelec M030 monitors.

The PonoPlayer stopped by to say hi (res), wearing Westone UM Pro30 IEMs. That Kickstarter seems like ages ago.





*Edit: *I've been asked about the DT 770 Pro. That is the standard 250 Ω model. 
I replaced the stock gray earpads with angled oval versions from Brainwavz.


----------



## Vasiliosn

[/IMG]


----------



## Energy

MooTaters said:


> Double subwoofers all the way across the floor oh my god!...sorry, couldn't resist.



Trust me! Stereo bass is a must have! Definitely becomes much harder to localize them and the music ends up sounding more full and punchy from many listening places.


----------



## MooTaters (Sep 5, 2017)

Energy said:


> Trust me! Stereo bass is a must have! Definitely becomes much harder to localize them and the music ends up sounding more full and punchy from many listening places.


Oh, I'm not knocking it.  I just saw them, thought basically what I posted, and realized just how much it sounded like double rainbow.  So I couldn't help but post it.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Sep 8, 2017)

Here's my vintage stereo system consisting of my Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 playing my digital music collection with XMMS, Pioneer SA-520 tube amp rated at 65 watts per channel I bought around 1980, Optimus 10 band Graphic Equalizer I purchased in 1995, Jensen Model 4 speakers I got as a birthday gift 45 years ago and Koss PRO4AAT headphones I just got today. The X61 doesn't normally sit there and is just for the shot.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Trihexagonal said:


> Here's my vintage stereo system consisting of my Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 playing my digital music collection with XMMS, Pioneer SA-520 tube amp rated at 65 watts per channel I bought around 1980, Optimus 10 band Graphic Equalizer I purchased in 1995, Jensen Model 4 speakers I got as a birthday gift 45 years ago and Koss PRO4AAT headphones I just got today. The X61 doesn't normally sit there and is just for the shot.



Nice setup. I love Robin Trower. I really dig vintage equipment. The sa-520 is a good amp but it isn't a tube amp, it's solid state. If it was tube it would've melted your EQ a long time ago.


----------



## Trihexagonal

Letmebefrank said:


> The sa-520 is a good amp but it isn't a tube amp, it's solid state. If it was tube it would've melted your EQ a long time ago.




I was sure it was, but this video seems to show that you're right. It's packed in too tight for me to pull it out so I'll have to trust the video to be right.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Trihexagonal said:


> I was sure it was, but this video seems to show that you're right. It's packed in too tight for me to pull it out so I'll have to trust the video to be right.




It's all good man. You enjoy it and that's what matters the most.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Sep 8, 2017)

Letmebefrank said:


> I love Robin Trower.



BTW, I saw Robin Trower live when he was doing his For Earth Below tour. He played warm-up for Foghat and blew them away.

It was one of the best concerts I've seen.


----------



## Coolzo

Not my entire computer rig, but I took this aesthetic picture the other day and had to share it


----------



## hakka

I'd like to think I'm finished upgrading for a while.


----------



## stuck limo

Left Channel said:


> ^^^ Wow those last few are amazing! A much more modest setup here...
> 
> i7 laptop → UpTone Audio USB REGEN → Schiit Audio Modi 2U → Schiit Audio Magni 2U → Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ω.
> 
> ...



What is the Soma FM thing? Is that a sticker?


----------



## Left Channel

stuck limo said:


> What is the Soma FM thing? Is that a sticker?



Yes that's a sticker, leaning up against some equipment. They sent it to me for being a supporter. 





SomaFM [ https://somafm.com/ ] is a group of 30 internet radio stations. I've been listening to the most popular one, _Groove Salad, _since maybe 2001. _Lush _is similar but with female vocals. Their stations cover a wide range of music, and some of that was discussed in this thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/anyone-like-soma-fm.507615/

I also listen to higher bit rate stations like those on the Audiophile Stream Network, but for some reason SomaFM still sounds really good after all this time. I'm also a supporter of the local Jazz station, KCSM, which has an amazing vinyl collection, but I wish they'd up their bit rates. 

Maybe if I donated more they'd all upgrade instead of sending me more stickers.


----------



## stuck limo

Left Channel said:


> Yes that's a sticker, leaning up against some equipment. They sent it to me for being a supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always really enjoyed their PopTron, IndiePopRocks and Underground 80s stations. I see they now have a Funk and Yacht rock stations! AWESOME!


----------



## Letmebefrank

New desk from Ikea! Its 6" deeper than my old desk so I can finally stretch out my legs!


----------



## claud W




----------



## Cougar2465

Cougar2465 said:


> Here is my setup ...



Less is more they said.

My set up as per today.
Less gear more sound


----------



## h1f1add1cted




----------



## Protek67 (Oct 22, 2017)

Latest update to my setup, it's always in progress.  Right now I am testing different seating locations.  I have a cheap monitor arm on the way for the 27" acer and will need to mod it to accept vesa.  From there I feel I can find my final setup.  Also compared to my post a few pages ago I actually have some head-fi equipment pictured. edit: neither the tube amp, power amp or speakers are hooked up in the second picture.


----------



## kid vic

Protek67 said:


> Latest update to my setup, it's always in progress.  Right now I am testing different seating locations.  I have a cheap monitor arm on the way for the 27" acer and will need to mod it to accept vesa.  From there I feel I can find my final setup.  Also compared to my post a few pages ago I actually have some head-fi equipment pictured.



How big is that LG monitor?


----------



## Protek67

Cougar2465 said:


> Less is more they said.
> 
> My set up as per today.
> Less gear more sound



Damn, I can tell where your priorities are lmao! current and previous images!  I'm settling down on the niche enthusiast game and attempting to put money away but trust me when I say that I would seek what you have to no end.  That HiFi bug though!!!!


----------



## Protek67

kid vic said:


> How big is that LG monitor?


 Uhhhh, 32 or 34 inch? it's 2560x1080 not the 1440 version.  Either way the vertical size is the same as the 27" Acer which is my main display (though it is 1440p which I run 1080 except for gaming).  I come from a custom PC and gaming genre and have just now touched into the hifi genre.  I first got a pair of Sennheiser HD465's 10+ years ago and it opened my eyes, got a pair of klipsch floor standing speakers 5-7 years ago and followed that with a denon and fill out to 5.1  I didn't get into headfi until the last few month's due to my blind friend wanting speakers and finally living outside of an apartment, so now I can give that to him (previously he got complaint's on cheap PC speakers being to loud).  So now I have decided to learn about stereo HiFi and that lead me straight to can's.  I have a schiit stack siting here that I will hook up for him but have wanted to compare it to my setup because HEADFI! lol.  But this audiosource amp will probably go to him if I decide to upgrade my own poweramp/speaker combo however I have been trying to cut back on spending so I may just find a compact class-T amp for him hopefully with a remote.  At any rate it is a hell of an experience and I am in the phase of learning to experience what I have rather than finding new gear to tittleate my nurbs.  Even if that means listening to mp3's or non-hifi streams.


----------



## dantesan (Nov 4, 2017)

Built this one about 6 months ago. Just upgraded with fish. Using a Cablemod <tm> UV/RGB combo magnet strip. Monitor is on a floating Ergotron articulating arm that swivels to portrait mode. Used a Phillips refurbished soundbar on the desk. I use headphones for more serious listening. I gave away my powered monitors a few years ago. They take up too much space.


----------



## Amish




----------



## watchdog507 (Oct 25, 2017)

Amish said:


>


Hi,

I love that baby blue retro tube device!  What is it?  I found some images on the WWW more importantly where can I get one?  That would pass with my wife!


----------



## Amish

watchdog507 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love that baby blue retro tube device!  What is it?  I found some images on the WWW more importantly where can I get one?  That would pass with my wife!



Thanks. Its a Magnavox 8802 stereo tube amp push/pull 6V6 custom build. It came out of a 50's console. It is not something you can buy but you can certainly make one to look this way. Mine was built by a guy by the name of Dave Ricciardi.


----------



## watchdog507

Amish said:


> Thanks. Its a Magnavox 8802 stereo tube amp push/pull 6V6 custom build. It came out of a 50's console. It is not something you can buy but you can certainly make one to look this way. Mine was built by a guy by the name of Dave Ricciardi.


I’ve done some digging but I can’t find him can you PM me contact details I might commission something if he’s interested


----------



## Amish

watchdog507 said:


> I’ve done some digging but I can’t find him can you PM me contact details I might commission something if he’s interested



He has done a couple different amps that I have seen. Both Magnavox. I will reach out to him and ask if I can send you his contact info. He is not doing this as a business as far as I know. I think for him it is just a hobby. Let me see if I can get a hold of him.


----------



## watchdog507

Amish said:


> He has done a couple different amps that I have seen. Both Magnavox. I will reach out to him and ask if I can send you his contact info. He is not doing this as a business as far as I know. I think for him it is just a hobby. Let me see if I can get a hold of him.


I had a project in mind it may or may not appeal to him


----------



## Amish

watchdog507 said:


> I had a project in mind it may or may not appeal to him



Well I sent him and email so we will see what he says. I didn't say what you wanted. I just informed him that you might be interested in commissioning an amp build. I figure if he says its ok then you two can discuss it and see where it leads.


----------



## koven

Amish said:


>



Wow a TAD-150, don't see those often, very special unit, wish I didn't sell mine.


----------



## Amish

koven said:


> Wow a TAD-150, don't see those often, very special unit, wish I didn't sell mine.



I read that a lot. People say they sold it but wish they hadn't. It is a great unit thanks. Mine is the signature version.


----------



## Sterling2

Here's my little rig: Toshiba Satellite laptop running iTunes, output to Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD, to Sony TA-E9000ES Control Amplifier and TA-N9000ES Power Amp, feeding JBL L100 speakers and JBL B380 sub.


----------



## Amish

Nice Sterling2!


----------



## Hyp0xia (Nov 23, 2017)

Made some changes to my setup…












*Case:* NCASE M1
*Intake Fan:* Cougar Vortex HDB 120mm
*Exhaust Fan:* Noctua NF-A9 FLX
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-7700K
*HSF:* Noctua NH-U9S
*Mobo:* ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming
*RAM:* 32GB (2 x 16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400MHZ DDR4 CL14 1.2V
*Video:* Nvidia Titan X Pascal
*Boot Drive:* Intel 730 Series 480GB
*Storage Drive:* Samsung 850 EVO 1TB (M.2)
*PSU:* Corsair SF600







*Desk:* IKEA Galant
*Monitor:* LG 34UM88C-P
*Monitor Arm:* Ergotron MX
*DAC:* Schiit Gungnir Multibit
*USB Cable* (PC to DAC)*:* Tripp Lite U023-006
*Headphone Amp:* beyerdynamic A20
*Headphones:* beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro
*Speaker Amp:* Micca OriGain A250
*RCA Cables: *AmazonBasics PBH-20216
*Speakers:* Micca MB42X
*Speaker Wire:* Micca SW-14-2M-P
*Microphone:* Samson Meteor Mic
*Keyboard:* Ducky Shine 3
*Wrist Rest:* Ducky leather wrist rest
*Mouse:* Cooler Master Xornet II
*Mouse Mat:* Corsair MM300 Extended
*Surge Protector:* Belkin BP108000-06


----------



## sonitus mirus

Everyone has such clean and tidy rooms.  My office is a mess with cables and gadgets all over the room.  The music sounds great, though.

The speakers and DAC.  The source, a separate laptop, is barely in the photo off to the right on its own little stand.



 



The muscle behind the scenes:


----------



## dantesan

sonitus mirus said:


> Everyone has such clean and tidy rooms.  My office is a mess with cables and gadgets all over the room.  The music sounds great, though.
> 
> The speakers and DAC.  The source, a separate laptop, is barely in the photo off to the right on its own little stand.
> 
> ...




I think you’ll find that most of us took the pictures either right after we installed all the gear or right after cleaning.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Hyp0xia said:


> Made some changes to my setup…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do those little Micca speakers sound? Look like a prime candidate for my desk to be honest


----------



## Hyp0xia

Oscar-HiFi said:


> How do those little Micca speakers sound? Look like a prime candidate for my desk to be honest



Aside from the fact that they're plugged into the second set of RCA outs on a Schiit Gungnir Multibit, they're not exactly audiophile material, but I like them. I'm mostly a headphone guy, but the Miccas are fine when I need a short break from headphones. They're pretty small, so that's the main reason I went with the Miccas. There's also a powered version of them, the PB42X. For the money, both of them, powered or passive, beat just about anything you'll pick up off an endcap at your local electronics retailer. You just have to have realistic expectations.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Hyp0xia said:


> Aside from the fact that they're plugged into the second set of RCA outs on a Schiit Gungnir Multibit, they're not exactly audiophile material, but I like them. I'm mostly a headphone guy, but the Miccas are fine when I need a short break from headphones. They're pretty small, so that's the main reason I went with the Miccas. There's also a powered version of them, the PB42X. For the money, both of them, powered or passive, beat just about anything you'll pick up off an endcap at your local electronics retailer. You just have to have realistic expectations.



Yeah I understand  They would also be for when I want a break from headphones, and the size looks perfect for a desktop solution. Thanks


----------



## Letmebefrank

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Yeah I understand  They would also be for when I want a break from headphones, and the size looks perfect for a desktop solution. Thanks



I also use the Micca MB42X, powered by a SMSL SA-50, for when I don't feel like wearing headphones at my desk. They sound great for the price & size. I also have a Dayton sub-800 for the low-end, and for < $250 it's a great sounding setup.


----------



## Left Channel

Oscar-HiFi said:


> How do those little Micca speakers sound? Look like a prime candidate for my desk to be honest



I have the latest (Mk III) and they are an amazing value. I love their clarity, but they do need a subwoofer.


----------



## Hyp0xia

Left Channel said:


> I have the latest (Mk III) and they are an amazing value. I love their clarity, but they do need a subwoofer.



I don't even use mine with a subwoofer. If you're listening to a lot of music on them or watching action movies, then I would probably agree, but I typically save any serious listening for my headphones and watch movies on my home theater setup. The MB42Xs mostly play YouTube videos and some non-competitive gaming, so I think the need for a subwoofer depends on use case. No speakers built into your monitor will ever come anywhere close to the MB42X, so they serve their purpose with or without a subwoofer, I think.


----------



## Letmebefrank (Nov 24, 2017)

Hyp0xia said:


> I don't even use mine with a subwoofer. If you're listening to a lot of music on them or watching action movies, then I would probably agree, but I typically save any serious listening for my headphones and watch movies on my home theater setup. The MB42Xs mostly play YouTube videos and some non-competitive gaming, so I think the need for a subwoofer depends on use case. No speakers built into your monitor will ever come anywhere close to the MB42X, so they serve their purpose with or without a subwoofer, I think.



I spent a decent amount of time tweaking the crossover and volume on the sub to mesh with the Miccas. The bass isn't any louder than with just the Miccas, it just goes much lower.


----------



## Left Channel (Nov 25, 2017)

Hyp0xia said:


> I don't even use mine with a subwoofer. If you're listening to a lot of music on them or watching action movies, then I would probably agree, but I typically save any serious listening for my headphones and watch movies on my home theater setup. The MB42Xs mostly play YouTube videos and some non-competitive gaming, so I think the need for a subwoofer depends on use case. No speakers built into your monitor will ever come anywhere close to the MB42X, so they serve their purpose with or without a subwoofer, I think.





Letmebefrank said:


> I spent a decent amount of time tweaking the crossover and volume on the sub to mesh with the Miccas. The bass isn't any louder than with just the Miccas, it just goes much lower.



Agreed, the Micca MB42X speakers are great for news, talk, and YouTube in ways that many music speakers are not, while still performing well with music too. A subwoofer enriches the sound, but they don't need much from it. I mostly use headphones too, of course. That's why I'm hear. I mean, here.


----------



## davidland

apatN said:


> I never fully understood having a bling PC. Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's a shot of my FreeBSD powered Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio that serves solely as the music source to my vintage stereo:


----------



## Mellowship

My rig. Not quite high end as most posted here, just a humble budget solution, with the FiiO x3ii as DAC, my DIY amp and the ATH-M50.


----------



## Dawnrazor




----------



## stuck limo

Trihexagonal said:


> Here's a shot of my FreeBSD powered Thinkpad X61 with 4:3 screen ratio that serves solely as the music source to my vintage stereo:



Fantastic! I love Uriah Heep!


----------



## PlanBSTI

Currently Bravura X-Fi> Lepy 2020a > Pioneer sp-bs22-lr

Picking Fulla 2 soon hopefully. 

Fulla 2 > Lepy > SP-BS22

Entry setup nothing special.


----------



## Letmebefrank

PlanBSTI said:


> Currently Bravura X-Fi> Lepy 2020a > Pioneer sp-bs22-lr
> 
> Picking Fulla 2 soon hopefully.
> 
> ...



I like it, simple and functional. Really like the Porsche wallpaper too.


----------



## MooTaters

PlanBSTI said:


> Currently Bravura X-Fi> Lepy 2020a > Pioneer sp-bs22-lr
> 
> Picking Fulla 2 soon hopefully.
> 
> ...


Image broken for anyone else?


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Apple - iMac
Chord Electronics - Mojo
AudioQuest - Black Pearl Standard To Micro USB Cable
AudioQuest - Toslink Mini Adapter
AudioQuest - Forest Optical
AudioQuest - Evergreen Audio Interconnect
Logitech - x530 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers
Compacts Discs Imported To Waveform Audio File Format


----------



## penmarker

That stack of CDs is making me nervous. You might want to get some more CD racks.
Just looking out for ya buddy


----------



## jasonho




----------



## Audman71 (Jan 5, 2018)

Technically this is my dad's setup, but I use it frequently:


----------



## kid vic

Asus VN289 on a stand
Dynaudio BM6's on Marble stands
Beresford Caiman DAC
Wireless Logitech mouse and Trackpad
 
Bitfenix Pandora case
8GB DDR3 ram
AMD FX4100
Kingston 120GB SSD
1TB seagate HDD
Thermaltake cooler

Pictures of headphones and component rack coming soon


----------



## hakka

Just finished this one:


----------



## Letmebefrank

hakka said:


> Just finished this one:



Looks great, what case? I see corsair 780t and a rog badge but I don't remember them doing a case together.


----------



## hakka

Letmebefrank said:


> Looks great, what case? I see corsair 780t and a rog badge but I don't remember them doing a case together.



Its a Corsair Graphite 780t, the ROG badge is an add on, i think i got it with a graphics card or motherboard.


----------



## Letmebefrank

hakka said:


> Its a Corsair Graphite 780t, the ROG badge is an add on, i think i got it with a graphics card or motherboard.


 Cool, nice placement, looks stock. That's a great case as well, almost bought one but settled on the 760t instead.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I recently made a psu shroud for my 760t, I think it does wonders for the looks.


----------



## hakka

That looks good, i’ve been thinking about adding a shroud.


----------



## Letmebefrank

hakka said:


> That looks good, i’ve been thinking about adding a shroud.



Thanks it was super easy to make. Hardest part was doing the carbon fiber wrap without screwing it up.


----------



## Dawnrazor

Here is the Cics memory player which is basically a custom built computer that replaces most of windows and only plays music.  The clicking is my amp turning on when it senses the computer.  All navigation and volume control is controled by the scroll wheel:


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

penmarker said:


> That stack of CDs is making me nervous. You might want to get some more CD racks.
> Just looking out for ya buddy



They all fell down a few days ago.


----------



## stuck limo

Kind of the same but re-arranged room and new Adam A77x:


----------



## Vasiliosn (Feb 7, 2018)

stuck limo said:


> Kind of the same but re-arranged room and new Adam A77x:


What bro ! this is dope! how is the sound ?


----------



## stuck limo (Feb 8, 2018)

Vasiliosn said:


> What bro ! this is dope! how is the sound ?



For the Adam A77x:

TL;DR: Amazing. Everyone should own or at least listen to these. You'll never think about sound the same way again. 

Don't use these for music reproduction, but I like good sound and hearing as close to what's on the master tape as possible. I enjoy hearing the mixes themselves and peering into the technical side of the music.

Got these on Thursday. They came out of the box pretty bright and very forward, and also fatiguing.... essentially the complete opposite of what they were supposed to sound like (laid back, neutral, easy on the ears). I ran these for about 5 days now non-stop 24 hours, with all different types of music and white noise and low tones, etc. Eventually around 24 hours they started mellowing out, and by now they've relaxed even more. I don't know if they'll get more broken in or not, but one can hope.

Feeding the monitors with a Geek Out 2A Signature Edition DAC (balanced) and some other USB purifier snake oil/not snake oil (YMMV). They sound great. Listening to Bill Evans Live at the Vanguard sounds like you're there. Other music takes on a whole new dimension. You can hear "into" the mix, and these speakers have a LOT of soundstage and depth. Listening to my favorite music on these has been a brand new experience. My buddy's jaw was on the floor when he heard these. You can hear where everything sits in the mix amazingly well.

We had to play with the settings on the monitors....these came out of the box VERY bassy. The bass will rattle your room but it's extremely tight. We had it at 0 and even then it was too much. We experimented and ended up moving the bass down about 1 and the tweeter up about half or a full 1 to get some more vocals and midrange action. It seemed to work, and the music sounded much better and more balanced. You can adjust the high shelf, low shelf, and tweeter.

These sound great for everything so far, but ESPECIALLY electronic music, jazz and orchestral music. Vocals are present, but don't really "project" unless you mess with the tweeter and even then, it completely depends on how the album was mixed. You can certainly get more vocal presence, but these are pretty dependent on the mix itself. Everything has its own space and dimension, and the imaging is outstanding. Details are insane on these. If it's in the mix, you can hear it. You can hear things you've never heard before. You'll hear things as you've never heard before. You'll know a song, then find out a tone or something sounds completely different than the "colored" sound you've actually been hearing on other speakers.

Cost was $2,500, which may or may not seem like a lot, but considering it's literally an entire stereo system in one, it's really not that much, especially since most hardcore-ish audiophiles probably have somewhere between 3 grand and 5 grand in equipment, at least. I'm thinking about maybe downsizing some stereo equipment/setups and always wanted these, so it works out for me.

I may return these and try to get them on the used market; undetermined at this point.

I had them out in the living room and they did really well for movies as well. I had them about 8 feet away, and I did think the imaging didn't seem as tight, but it may because I wasn't used to them for movies. Listening to these, about 5 feet seems to be the real sweet distance.

Brought them back to the bedroom, and will experiment with different placements. Realized in the new location, the reflection off the side wall was insane, so found an old blanket not being used and nailed it in. Instant fix. Ugly, but essentially free and works perfectly. The reflection and vibration is gone and things tightened up considerably.

So if you're looking at really versatile, amazing sounding speakers at a decent price for either mixing or just regular listening (and want to get rid of the stereo components), definitely consider auditioning these. I'd really like to hear the s5h monitors, but those start at 5 grand a pair. (and no one around here has any to audition) Those really supposedly take you into the mixing console itself (which is kind of what I wanted these to do, but they don't).


----------



## 5genez

Moved into an apartment around 9 years ago..   Was forced (painfully) to pack up my drums and sit on my hands.  Started with a simple computer system playing from out the sound card. Then discovered the DacMagic.
And, from there things kept evolving.  

Then one day an idea came to me.  I pictured my drum rack being taken out of storage and being put to good use... 

Here is what came of it. 





​


----------



## draytonklammer

My current setup.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Feb 20, 2018)

My new setup.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

penmarker said:


> That stack of CDs is making me nervous. You might want to get some more CD racks.
> Just looking out for ya buddy



Bought a new cd rack. Ikea - Billy


----------



## Paladin79 (Apr 1, 2018)

Part of my steampunk oriented equipment. The Cabinet is new as well, dual NuForce amps for balanced output,


----------



## Oklahoma

Same computer new stand and equipment setup.


----------



## Paladin79

Here is my end result. My computer is off to the left of the computer hutch in the only spot available for it so I custom made a 14 foot USB cable. Basically in the cabinet I have five amps, a dac,Echo device, switchbox, and turntable. I have pre-amps out to two speaker systems on top of the computer hutch. I have the ability to have three headphones and the two speaker sets going at once. My next project will be a dual switch arrangement for testing four sets of headphone cables by switching them in and out of an amp/headphone circuit. I am always curious to know if people can really tell much difference between ofc, litz wire, occ copper wire, and silver wire.


----------



## jmsilva22 (Apr 2, 2018)

DIY desk, monitor stand and Maschine stand.


----------



## Paladin79

Very nice!


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Don't understand why the blacks in my pictures keep doing this when going from RAW to JPEG or PNG.


----------



## Elecroestatico

NCSUZoSo said:


> Don't understand why the blacks in my pictures keep doing this when going from RAW to JPEG or PNG.


what software do you use to do the conversion to jpeg? or the conversion is done in the camera?


----------



## Baird GoW

GEAR: PICTURES TAKEN WITH SONY A7Sii

*PC:*
Case- Raijintek Styx
Mobo- Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5
CPU- i5 6600k OC'd to 5ghz
GPU- EVGA 1080ti FTW3
M.2 SSD- 1TB Samsung 960 EVO
RAM- 16GB DDR4 Corsair Dominator
PSU- Corsair HX750w
Capture Card- Elgato HD60PRO (Used for streaming with A7Sii 
Lighting- NZXT HUE+

*2nd PC:*
8TB raid 6 server for Plex

*Monitors:*
Main- Acer Predator X34
Secondary- Viotech GN24C

*TV:*
Samsung 55" KS8500 4K

*Audio gear:*
DAC/AMP- Audio-GD Reference 10.32
Headphones- HiFiMAN HE-6 self modded
Speakers- Adam Audio A7X
Mic- Audio Technica 4033 Special Edition

*Peripherals/ on Desk:*
Keyboard- Corsair K67 RGB
Mouse- Corsair M65 RGB
Elgato Stream Deck
Notti
Gear S3 Frontier
Samsung Galaxy S8 on Charger

*DJ Equipment:*
2x Pioneer CDJ2000 Nexus 2s
Pioneer DJM 900 Nexus 2
Pioneer RMX1000

*Lighting:*
4 Phillips HUE lightbulbs
2 Phillips HUE lightstrip
1 Phillips HUE Bloom
1 Nanoleaf Aurora

*Other:*
Nintendo Switch and Elgato HD60S
13" Ipad Pro velcroed to the wall next to my bed
Sony AS7ii
Razer Blade Pro 2017
Sig Sauer p226 mk25


----------



## jmsilva22

Baird GoW said:


> GEAR: PICTURES TAKEN WITH SONY A7Sii
> 
> *PC:*
> Case- Raijintek Styx
> ...



Damn... 0_0 That's crazy.


----------



## koven

Is that a dorm room..?


----------



## Baird GoW

koven said:


> Is that a dorm room..?


I live at a fire station, yes it is.


----------



## dualsyste (Apr 18, 2018)

Speakers: KEF LS50W connected via Lavricables dual head USB cable and Surface Dock
Computer: Surface Book 2
Totoros: Limited Edition from Ghibli Museum


----------



## skwoodwiva (Apr 20, 2018)

Andrew LB said:


> Ah! Nice custom loop. I went for the easier on the eyes UV lighting with uv reactive blue coolant. Tomorrow i'm taking it apart to install an Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT, some in-line temp sensors, and a flow meter.


!
Banned for a week from SS!
Look what I do not talking to them! Cathartic...


----------



## kid vic

dualsyste said:


> Speakers: KEF LS50W connected via Lavricables dual head USB cable and Surface Dock
> Computer: Surface Book 2
> Totoros: Limited Edition from Ghibli Museum



I got a chance to see the real Murakami painting while its hear in Vancouver! the whole exhibit is cool too


----------



## dualsyste

kid vic said:


> I got a chance to see the real Murakami painting while its hear in Vancouver! the whole exhibit is cool too



Murakami is one of my idols, very unique dude. I picked up this cloth from the recent Doraemon exhibit in Tokyo (20+ artists doing their take on Doraemon). Not a cheap buy (~$100USD) but I feel like it was a bargain!


----------



## fun4lyf

noremedy said:


> Well, thought it might be a good idea for us all to post pictures of our computer rigs! Numerous threads have been created for portable rigs, home rigs - now its computer audio's turn!
> 
> My rig is up and coming: This is the basic starting point for me. - By this time next year I plan to have a pair of Grado RS-1's and perhaps an amplifier of slightly higher quality than the Pico (very good for its size though - supreme DAC!)
> 
> Anyway on with the pictures!



No computer setup is finished until this plays on full audio... test ur bass here babes


----------



## JayceOoi

dualsyste said:


> Speakers: KEF LS50W connected via Lavricables dual head USB cable and Surface Dock
> Computer: Surface Book 2
> Totoros: Limited Edition from Ghibli Museum


Nice. My desk can't be this clean.


----------



## riffrafff

JayceOoi said:


> Nice. My desk can't be this clean.



"A clean desk is a sign of a cluttered desk drawer." -- Mark Twain


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Thenazgul said:


> After 3 months waiting my relaxfauteuil (electric) finally did arrive.



Thanks. Now I feel like less of an idiot for having two desks in my living room. It seems I never have enough flat space for all the equipment...


----------



## slex




----------



## NCSUZoSo (May 2, 2018)

Full Size: https://www1.picturepush.com/photo/...-shot-door-open-lights-on-bottom-front-sm.png







Full Size: https://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/15989155/img/MSI-GTX-1070-Armor/15238272672370425416578.jpg









Full Size: https://www1.picturepush.com/photo/...070-Armor/1070-with-pump-spinning-blue-sm.png







Full Size: https://www1.picturepush.com/photo/...1070-Armor/Finished-Build-with-DAC-Legion.png


Screen Grab of the NZXT CAM software, this controls my Kraken X62 280mm AIO radiator/pump, NZXT Grid+ V3, and my NZXT Hue+.




Full Size: https://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/15989157/img/MSI-GTX-1070-Armor/CAM-Software-Screen-Grab.jpg


----------



## townes

That's my desktop rig:
Input:
- PC (water cooled, very silent, Asus Z170 board, CaseLabs case, JCAT USB card) --> DAC USB input
- Auralice Aries --> DAC XLR input

DAC: Crane Song Solaris Quantum
Excellent DAC, has two balanced outputs!

Output:
- XLR (variable) --> Genelec 8341
- XLR (fixed) --> Violectric 281 --> Sennheiser HD 800S

Genelec speakers are calibrated (GLM 3) 

Software:
- Roon
- foobar2000

What else:
- Silverstone monitor riser (which is a perfect fit for the Solaris DAC and the Eizo screen)
- Audio Exklusive base to provide further isolation for the speakers from the desk
- Power: Furman PS-8RE III


----------



## senator52

Very nice setup! That tower is enormous, how do you like it? 

I've been pondering a CaseLabs/Watercooled build, just to experiment with watercooling more than anything.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Added some new toys.


----------



## townes

senator52 said:


> Very nice setup! That tower is enormous, how do you like it?
> 
> I've been pondering a CaseLabs/Watercooled build, just to experiment with watercooling more than anything.


It's a CaseLab Merlin SM8 case. The desk dimension are 175cm x 100cm. So it fits nicely under the desk. It's not my first watercooled PC. I used Lian Li cases before. But with Lian Li cases I always got stuck with something, i.e. typically a few mm or cm too less space for the radiators or fans I wanted. Options to attach radiators (fans and reservoir) are also much better in a CaseLab than in a Lian Li case. My conclusion was, the bigger the case, the bigger radiators I could use. With big radiators, you can select radiators, which have a low number of fins per cm. This again means, you can use fans, which don't have to create a high static pressure, i.e.: silent, slowly turning fans (I have Noctua NF-F12 PWM, normally turning with ca 400rpm)


----------



## Drty LilBits (May 8, 2018)

Hyp0xia said:


> Made some changes to my setup…
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice setup! How do you like that Meteor Mic? I was looking at that recently but I was afraid to pull the trigger because I am not sure if it will pick up too much background noise when in game. Most specifically key presses and mouse clicks. I'm too into boom arms as I feel like it would just be a distraction from the screen for me or something.


----------



## Hyp0xia

Drty LilBits said:


> Nice setup! How do you like that Meteor Mic? I was looking at that recently but I was afraid to pull the trigger because I am not sure if it will pick up too much background noise when in game. Most specifically key presses and mouse clicks. I'm too into boom arms as I feel like it would just be a distraction from the screen for me or something.



I love my Samson Meteor Mic. You have to have realistic expectations though. If you're doing a lot of typing on a mechanical keyboard while using it and you're not using push to talk, there will be some noise transferred to the mic. My wide mouse mat beneath my keyboard dampens some of it and I only use my mic maybe once a month, so a mic arm solution was overkill for me. You could always get a Meteor Mic and a mic arm later if you end up needing one. It does have the appropriate threading on the base for that. There's also a hardware mute button on the mic. Clarity of the Meteor Mic is great for the price. I've received compliments.


----------



## Drty LilBits

Hyp0xia said:


> I love my Samson Meteor Mic. You have to have realistic expectations though. If you're doing a lot of typing on a mechanical keyboard while using it and you're not using push to talk, there will be some noise transferred to the mic. My wide mouse mat beneath my keyboard dampens some of it and I only use my mic maybe once a month, so a mic arm solution was overkill for me. You could always get a Meteor Mic and a mic arm later if you end up needing one. It does have the appropriate threading on the base for that. There's also a hardware mute button on the mic. Clarity of the Meteor Mic is great for the price. I've received compliments.




Yea the mute switch is the main thing I like about it. Thats not something you see on many mics and its more convenient to me than having to open a program to mute. I don't generally use PTT though so that's why I asked. I may just do what you said and grab it and maybe I'll learn to use Ptt until I feel the need for an arm. Thanks for the info and happy gaming.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## music_man

Most of you folks have me beat for cool stuff. I have very powerful, silent, small footprint. No pic it is just a metal box about 1.5cu feet. I see a lot of you are into home recording. I back that 100%. Today almost anyone can make music which is a wonderful thing.


----------



## mbritt

iMac - Roon or iTunes lossless/AIFF - Eitr to Modi Multibit - Peachtree MusicBox - Axiom Audio M3Ti's.  Also Audeze EL-8's and Mad Dog 3.2 headphones.  Custom made speaker stands from salvaged red oak and cork with blutac holding speakers and Eitr & ModiMulti.  I find myself spending a lot of time in my office listening to music with this set up.  Couldn't be happier.  Although after editing that photo, I realize that I should probably spend some time dusting under my amp


----------



## MeZoX




----------



## WhiteKnite

Some updates to my rig


----------



## Podster

Great job on that box @WhiteKnite and I would love to race our Monitors


----------



## Sniperpr5

My current setup...


----------



## aidarin (Jul 8, 2018)

*My modest old setup 2012))*

ASUS Maximus V Extreme (Modded BIOS) 
Core i7 3770k (4.7 Ghz), Corsair Hydro H100i 
Corsair Vengeance Pro 32Gb 
ASUS ROG Matrix GTX 980ti 
HDD (8 TB) SSD Vector150 (250GB) 
Windows 7 x64 Pro, Dell Ultrasharp 2k


----------



## Endless_Chris

Sniperpr5 said:


> My current setup...


loving the vibes off this setup. Kudos man


----------



## Marmite (Jul 16, 2018)

My PC was built specifically as the heart of my AV setup.

Intel i5 8400 on a quality ASRock Fatal1ty MB linked to a Pioneer VSX-329 amp which drive my Pioneer FS52 speakers.

There is also a Topping D3 and cheapo Samsung DVD player that never gets used as everything is on my PC.


----------



## wazzupi

Endless_Chris said:


> loving the vibes off this setup. Kudos man


Until you realize he has a 50 inch screen 1 foot from his face but amazing vibes indeed


----------



## Sterling2

Here's my latest, laptop which runs iTunes from usb DAC, Airplay, and usb to S/PDIF, is in left lower corner on foot stool.


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor (Jul 16, 2018)

Here's my current setup, which is basically Project Carbon feeding an old Onkyo Integra A-817XD amp.




And here's the Onkyo i mentioned above, it barely appears on the picture.




I love this thing <3
The headphones i have are these two, Creative Aurvana Live! 2 and JVC Ésnsy HA-SR85S:


----------



## Sniperpr5

wazzupi said:


> Until you realize he has a 50 inch screen 1 foot from his face but amazing vibes indeed



Who says I sit 1’ from the screen  . With the pixel density of 4k that really doesn’t matter anyways. When you get used to working with the screen real estate it’s fantastic. Usually I’m kicked back in my chair while using the pc. I don’t work there 8 hours a day. Everyone has a preference, this is mine.


----------



## wazzupi

Sniperpr5 said:


> Who says I sit 1’ from the screen  . With the pixel density of 4k that really doesn’t matter anyways. When you get used to working with the screen real estate it’s fantastic. Usually I’m kicked back in my chair while using the pc. I don’t work there 8 hours a day. Everyone has a preference, this is mine.


I know i was joking really, i just find it funny for myself because i sit up to my desk but i could tell you sit back, anyway awesome setup !


----------



## Endless_Chris

wazzupi said:


> Until you realize he has a 50 inch screen 1 foot from his face but amazing vibes indeed


 Lmao facts, my point was to the layout of the space. You can tell this room is his baby


----------



## wazzupi

Endless_Chris said:


> Lmao facts, my point was to the layout of the space. You can tell this room is his baby


Yep !


----------



## phandrew




----------



## king78

My setup. Got all I need. Arcam Rcube LCD-2, HD-650, Mackbook Pro


----------



## king78




----------



## mattveksler (Aug 7, 2018)

Lian Li DK05X desk, ASRock Z370 SLI board, and Asus Essence STX II card with dual outputs to Koss ESP950 and Audioengine N22 / Martin Logan LX16 speakers. Not in photo: QNAP TS853A NAS, Sennheiser HD800S, Audeze LCD-3, foobar2000, and future Schiit amp and better quality speaker interconnects (ETA 2 days).

8/7/18 update: Ripped out the Audioengine N22 and cheapo cables (stripped one and found out they're CCA in a colored jacket, not OFC), replaced with Schiit Ragnarok and Canare 4S11 interconnects.


----------



## Fotopaul

My office. Main setup Sony UDA-1 coupled with a pair of Sony SS-HA1. Gaming audio for xbox Sound Blaster X7 (with MixAmp Pro TR for xbox chat) coupled with a pair of Philips Fidelio X2HR


----------



## metsat (Jul 27, 2018)

Keep it simple and uncluttered . My Sennheiser HD600 and O2 + ODAC Combo RevB to the left. My Mac mini to the right. That's about it.

Not in photo: Shure SRH-1540, Sennheiser Momentum 2, Sennheiser Momentum and Sony MDR-7506.


----------



## Zenvota (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## headhuan

great you are! It helps me a lot


----------



## Oklahoma

Just redid the desk so new setup.


----------



## jmsilva22

[url=https://ibb.co/nwLqap]
	


[url=https://ibb.co/emN8T9]
	
[/URL][/URL]


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ChevyMonsenhor said:


> Here's my current setup, which is basically Project Carbon feeding an old Onkyo Integra A-817XD amp.



The best thing in those pics was the IBM Model M


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

gimmeheadroom said:


> The best thing in those pics was the IBM Model M



Best keyboard ever! 
I tried like 10 keyboards before i landed on the Model M, i love it!


----------



## Zenvota




----------



## jeycam

Had to quickly shoot something but I'm quite happy with the result, so I thought I'd share it here:
 

Overall a very minimalistic setup of last year's 15" MacBook Pro, Schiit Jotunheim with DAC module and Audeze LCD-2 Classic with custom balanced cable.


----------



## Voxata

Game time gents!


----------



## jologskyblues




----------



## eschell27




----------



## theveterans

jologskyblues said:


>



Are you  Mr. Bungle from TPC?


----------



## jologskyblues

theveterans said:


> Are you  Mr. Bungle from TPC?



Yes I am.


----------



## theveterans

Very nice desk station sir!


----------



## jasonb

Acer Chromebook R11, a Topping NX4DSD, and either my Q701, HD650, or HM5.


----------



## Wil

PC running Roon - > Ultra Rendu w/ LPS 
Denafrips Terminator DAC
Kinki EX-M1 Amp
Technics 1210 M5G, Ifi iPhono 2
Harbeth SHL5 Plus in Tiger ebony


----------



## GuyForkes

Wil said:


> PC running Roon - > Ultra Rendu w/ LPS
> Denafrips Terminator DAC
> Kinki EX-M1 Amp
> Technics 1210 M5G, Ifi iPhono 2
> Harbeth SHL5 Plus in Tiger ebony



Wow nice! Especially that Coltrane poster


----------



## KcMsterpce

I like to keep it clean. Also, my case isn't all that special... functional, though.

Cooler master HAF X
Asus Maximus X Apex, i7-8700k, 32GB RAM, GTX 1080TI, 1TB Samsung 970 EVO M.2 NVMe (OS install), 1TB 960 EVO M.2 NVMe, 2x 1TB 960 EVO 3.5" SSDs in RAID0






My monitor, keyboard, and mouse. Not picture: SoundblasterX G5 USB soundcard.


----------



## navydragon

Here's My setup with my custom DIY Transparent LCD Side panel


----------



## gimmeheadroom

KcMsterpce said:


> I like to keep it clean. Also, my case isn't all that special... functional, though.
> 
> Cooler master HAF X
> Asus Maximus X Apex, i7-8700k, 32GB RAM, GTX 1080TI, 1TB Samsung 970 EVO M.2 NVMe (OS install), 1TB 960 EVO M.2 NVMe, 2x 1TB 960 EVO 3.5" SSDs in RAID0



Wow! Serious coolage!


----------



## Wedge

Haven't been around here in a while, but started coming back due to some recent purchases, figured I post an update.  Rig has undergone several iterations, right now looking for a new DAC, haven't made any decisions yet.  Same original case as probably first posted here many years ago... but the guts just recently gave out so I had to rebuild to AMD Ryzen 7 2700X and Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti.  Current Audio is Audioquest Jitterbug, Straight Wire USB, Schiit Bifrost (old original one),Straighwire Expressivo RCA, Apex Peak/Volcano, Straight Wire Expressivo RCA, First Watt F6 (which I just bought off the FS Forum), Audioquest CV-8, KEF LS 50.


----------



## PlanBSTI

Gotten a free receiver from a family friend. Yamaha RX-V870. A "small" upgrade from Lepy LP2020a I suppose.


----------



## BusyPooping

KcMsterpce said:


> Functional


That is always my thought when I see someone using a noctua cpu cooler.  It’s the same with me.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My current Setup  

Feliks Echo + S1000DB from Edifier


----------



## alexzogh

Rig on the right is for work, left is for play. Just out of the photo is all of the headphones... I'll try and update with a photo.


----------



## Spawn300Z

Hello, 

I had to respond to the Noctua Cooler Functional comment.  Just upgrade the Fan then Functional turns into Style.


 
I
've been on here a while but I don't think I ever posted my actual computer setup.  Here you go.



 

 

 

 

 

 
 '
*Computer Setups*

Case:  N-Case M1 V5
Motherboard: Asus Rog Strix Z270i Gaming Mini ITX
CPU:  Intel i7 7700K Kaby Lake 4.2 GHZ
CPU Cooler:  Noctua NH-C14 with Corsair ML140 Pro LED Fan
Memory:  Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 32GB (2 x 16) DDR4 3000MHz C16 Video Card:  Asus Rog Strix GeForce GTX 1080 TI 11GB
Storage 1:  Samsung 950 Pro 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Storage 2:  Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Power Supply:  Corsair SF 600 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular SFX Power Supply
Keyboard:  Corsair K70 RGB Rapid-fire
Keyboard 2: Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard
Mouse: Logitech G903 Lightspeed Wireless Gaming Mouth


27-inch iMac
CPU: 3.4 GHz Intel Core i7
Memory: 32GB Corsair Vengeance (4 x 8) DDR3
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680MX 2048 MB
Storage: 3TB Fusion Drive
Keyboard: Apple Magic Keyboard 2 with Numeric Keypad – Space Grey
Mouse: Apple Magic Trackpad 2 – Space Grey
DVD Drive: Apple USB SuperDrive


*Audio Setup*

Integrated Amplifier: Bel Canto C5i 
Speakers: Mark & Daniel Maximus Mini+
Speaker Stands: Custom Made from Apple iMac Stands
Subwoofer: Velodyne MiniVee 8
Headphone Amplifier: Oppo HA-1
Headphones: Audeze LCD X, Focal Elears, AKG K-712 Pro, Shure SRH1540, Oppo PM-3, Phillips Fidelio X2, Bose QC 35 & Sony WH-1000XM2
Microphone Boom Arm: Rode PSA1 Swivel Mount 
Microphone: Shure PG42-USB
USB Hub: Findway 4 Port USB Switch Hub


----------



## Zhanming057 (Nov 1, 2018)

Spawn300Z said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had to respond to the Noctua Cooler Functional comment.  Just upgrade the Fan then Functional turns into Style.
> 
> ...



A fellow Ncase M1 user (and with the C14)!

Here's my office rig with the C14. This is an older photo and I've since replaced the GPU with a Vega FE. Currently running it with a X99 ITX board and a 12-core v4 Xeon.


----------



## Spawn300Z

Nice


----------



## Deftone

Love those Ncase builds nice work


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zhanming057 said:


> A fellow Ncase M1 user (and with the C14)!
> 
> Here's my office rig with the C14. This is an older photo and I've since replaced the GPU with a Vega FE. Currently running it with a X99 ITX board and a 12-core v4 Xeon.



I love small cases  

They make everything large seem huge in comparison  

Also, I need to carry my PC, so I can feel the need for a smaller something something


----------



## hakka

We need a clean one after that post on the previous page.


----------



## penmarker

my printer's gonna run out of ink on that one.


----------



## PointyFox

That computer is taking up a lot of desk space.


----------



## kid vic

hakka said:


> We need a clean one after that post on the previous page.



I'm a strong proponent of "All black everything" and also room treatment. You have brightened (by way of darkening)  my day.


----------



## Neeshac

Here is mine. I just built it a few months ago.


----------



## Marmite

PointyFox said:


> That computer is taking up a lot of desk space.



I can never work out why people do that either...


----------



## hakka

PointyFox said:


> That computer is taking up a lot of desk space.



It's a good thing I have a huge desk.


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

I kept finding little defects around my brand new chassis so i had to send it back to the store.
Good thing i had this old boy here, a Chieftec from 2007, it still does its job rather well!


----------



## psikey (Nov 5, 2018)

My i7/1080Ti rig with KEF LSX speakers. Wireless gaming keyboard & mouse from leather sofa. One Monitor 27" 1440p 165Hz G-sync, other a 4K HDR free-sync.

Originally had an old Sony 5.1 DTS system but needed music perfection as a priority so just replaced with the LSX speakers.


----------



## Deftone

PointyFox said:


> That computer is taking up a lot of desk space.



It looks nice on that desk and black is my favourite colour


----------



## HiFiRebel

Work station and play station, all in one  

Older photo





More recent photos:


----------



## pretzel06

Some ryzen build  just ignore those noctua fans


----------



## Fawzay

My Rig! still in progress thou...


----------



## kid vic

Fawzay said:


> My Rig! still in progress thou...



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Fawzay

kid vic said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


oh dayum gotta reupload lol!
and yes still in progress....


----------



## Marmite

Fawzay said:


> oh dayum gotta reupload lol!
> and yes still in progress....



Are your eyes located on the side of your head?!

Just kidding - looks groovy.


----------



## Deftone

looks like unicorn vomit all over your room


----------



## WoodyLuvr

*UV Siamese 2








*


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Deftone said:


> looks like unicorn vomit all over your room


How do you know what "unicorn vomit" looks like?!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Feliks Audio Echo  

Amazing midrange Tube AMP, with a gentle sound and with a PreAMP function  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/feliks-echo-resounding-success.html


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> Feliks Audio Echo
> 
> Amazing midrange Tube AMP, with a gentle sound and with a PreAMP function
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/feliks-echo-resounding-success.html



Small form factor vacuum tube powered pc, very interesting. Does it use an intel or amd processor?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> Small form factor vacuum tube powered pc, very interesting. Does it use an intel or amd processor?



It is not a PC, it is a Tube AMP, you place it *next* to your PC, on the table


----------



## kid vic

Dobrescu George said:


> It is not a PC, it is a Tube AMP, you place it *next* to your PC, on the table



So why did you post it here? This is a thread for pictures of computers


----------



## Dobrescu George

kid vic said:


> So why did you post it here? This is a thread for pictures of computers



As I read it, computer setups 

Because it goes well with a computer  

My PC is almost ready, and it is also worth posting here tho


----------



## jmsilva22

Dobrescu George said:


> As I read it, computer setups
> 
> Because it goes well with a computer
> 
> My PC is almost ready, and it is also worth posting here tho



This also goes well with a computer. But this is a Computer *Rig* thread. smh


----------



## Dobrescu George

jmsilva22 said:


> This also goes well with a computer. But this is a Computer *Rig* thread. smh



*sigh* 

I'm also a computer builder. 

*siiiiiiigh* 

This is how my current build looks like. 

I think I shared this image, so bonus, some close-ups


----------



## Zenvota

New thread time! Pictures of your mouse!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zenvota said:


> New thread time! Pictures of your mouse!



I actually think there is a mouse thread on Head-Fi already (?) 

I am using G502 from logitech, would recommend it for the wheel and for the large number of buttons


----------



## jmsilva22 (Dec 18, 2018)

Dobrescu George said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm also a computer builder.
> 
> ...




That Black/Red PC belongs in my setup.


----------



## Marmite

Dobrescu George said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm also a computer builder.
> 
> ...



There's a thing with valves sticking out of it obstructing the view of your computer...


----------



## Fawzay

Dobrescu George said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm also a computer builder.
> 
> ...



the first picture: are you using the Ifi xdsd or xcan?


----------



## kid vic

Dobrescu George said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm also a computer builder.
> 
> ...



Thanks for understanding the purpose of this thread and posting something relevant! Sure is a nice pc you've displayed in this pc display section! Cool head-fi peripherals!


----------



## Dobrescu George

jmsilva22 said:


> That Black/Red PC belongs in my setup.



You should try to auto contrast your image, it looks much more alive, as it was a really good pic to begin with, but a bit dark  



Marmite said:


> There's a thing with valves sticking out of it obstructing the view of your computer...



I don't mind it  

When they are working, they alsi light in an orange glow, it is quite magical actually, complimets the RGB of the case fairly well 



Fawzay said:


> the first picture: are you using the Ifi xdsd or xcan?



xDSD, I also wrote a review about it. 

xCan is still on the way to me  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2018/12/ifi-xdsd-dac-amp-review-prodigy.html



kid vic said:


> Thanks for understanding the purpose of this thread and posting something relevant! Sure is a nice pc you've displayed in this pc display section! Cool head-fi peripherals!



Thank you, I was actually under the impression, this thread is more about PC / setups, not actually only PCs  

To be honest, I built a few really complicated builds in the past, my thing is to make great hardware work well in small cases. For example, here I'm having 1080TI, 8700K at 4.8GHz, Corsair H55 Water cooling with EK Vardar Furious fans, 32GB G.Skill RAM, and 1 TB of SSD space


----------



## Kukuk

I won't pass on the chance to post my rig in every thread I can. 











Rocking a Threadripper 2950x@4Ghz, 32GB of DDR4-3000 in quad channel, GTX 1080ti, 480GB Intel 730 SSD, 6TB HDD. It's quite a beast.

As an aside, it's quite a trip browsing through the early pages of this thread. It's funny to see how aesthetics have changed.


----------



## Zenvota

Kukuk said:


> I won't pass on the chance to post my rig in every thread I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That second cpu fan isn't pushing air into heatsink is it?


----------



## Kukuk

Nah, it's in a push-pull config, so it's pushing it out the back. It works amazingly well, actually. Just using the extra fan drops temps about 5c.


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Zenvota

Kukuk said:


> Nah, it's in a push-pull config, so it's pushing it out the back. It works amazingly well, actually. Just using the extra fan drops temps about 5c.



Heh k good, optical illusion then xD


----------



## HiFiRebel

darmanastartes said:


>


Do you sit on the subwoofer?


----------



## HiFiRebel

My PC in party mode


----------



## jmsilva22

Kukuk said:


> Rocking a Threadripper 2950x@4Ghz, 32GB of DDR4-3000 in quad channel, GTX 1080ti, 480GB Intel 730 SSD, 6TB HDD. It's quite a beast.
> 
> As an aside, it's quite a trip browsing through the early pages of this thread. It's funny to see how aesthetics have changed.



Nice. I used to do custom builds for sale many years ago and due to personal reasons quit the business right around the time before liquid cooling got mainstream. I haven't build a PC since. I'm using a mid-tier laptop for now but I'm planning to build me a good Mini-ITX computer next year.


----------



## justrest

HiFiRebel said:


> My PC in party mode



I thought it was a club for a second.


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## SonyFan121

Very limited space at the moment so no room for additional amps or speakers, HP Touch Smart has speakers built in though so that's handy. I've had the HP Touch Smart for nearly 10 years now and it's never failed me. I've never upgraded any of it's parts and it's still fast, even running Windows 10. Great computer. The headphones pictured are Sony MDR7510.


----------



## listen4joy (Feb 8, 2019)

Pc Specs
Thermal Paste-  Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut 
Case- Fractal Design Meshify C
Cpu-Intel Core i7-8700K
Mobo- ASUS ROG Strix Z370-F
Cooling-  Corsair Hydro H115i
PSU- CORSAIR AX1200i 
RAM- CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB 3000MHZ 15CL
Sound Card- Schiit Bifrost 
GPU- GeForce GT 1030 (waiting for navi)
Monitor- Dell S2417DG
Speakers- Eris Presonus 4.5
Mouse- Razer Deathadder Elite


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

Got a new, all glass chassis 




Just waiting on my RTX2070 now.


----------



## Voxata

Ram goes in slots 2&4 by default, my man.


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

Voxata said:


> Ram goes in slots 2&4 by default, my man.


I get better OC in 1&3


----------



## Voxata

ChevyMonsenhor said:


> I get better OC in 1&3


Never heard of that before in my life, but I love it.


----------



## koven

Just finished my 9900K / 2080Ti build this week. Was planning to wait another year or so but the Evolv X case lured me in!


----------



## Zenvota

koven said:


> Just finished my 9900K / 2080Ti build this week. Was planning to wait another year or so but the Evolv X case lured me in!



Remember when this was amazing? 

 

Overlcocking 1.6ghz athlons to 2.4ghz using a thermalright copper block with a vantec tornado cranking the northbridge from 133mhz to 200mhz to use ddr1-400 2-2-2-5

2002 called they said our crap sucks give us that sweet sweet 2019 hardware.


----------



## ferenc

Here is my rig. An 18 core iMac Pro, Holo Audio Spring 2 KTE DAC, different active studio monitors (a PMC Result6 at the moment) and a Roger Mayer 456 so called Tape Simulator as a 1 input preamp. It sounds bloody good using the DAC and Hqlpayer volume control directly to the speakers, but sounds extremely lively, meaty and juicy, with the tape simulator.  

I know it adds distortions and such, but I really like it this way, using Hqplayer DSD512 upconversion and direct no volume control processing to the DAC. It is a kind of magic.


----------



## Deftone

koven said:


> Just finished my 9900K / 2080Ti build this week. Was planning to wait another year or so but the Evolv X case lured me in!



Thats a lot of power just to run Roblox.


----------



## koven

Deftone said:


> Thats a lot of power just to run Roblox.



To be honest I barely play games these days but when I have time it's nice to know I can.


----------



## Zenvota (Feb 17, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Thats a lot of power just to run Roblox.





koven said:


> To be honest I barely play games these days but when I have time it's nice to know I can.



You can do some pretty intense video rendering too xD madvrs superssampling+motion smoothing is really great, best looking images I've come across super sharp and no soapy.


----------



## Deftone

Zenvota said:


> You can do some pretty intense video rendering too xD madvrs superssampling+motion smoothing is really great, best looking images I've come across super sharp and no soapy.



Is there anywhere to look at MadVR recommended settings for a 1080Ti?


----------



## Zenvota

Deftone said:


> Is there anywhere to look at MadVR recommended settings for a 1080Ti?



Depends on what youre doing.  1080p, 1080p to 4k upscaling, or 4k.

I use

Chroma: NGU Sharp, Low to High(probably high in your case for the 1080ti)

Image Downscaling: SSIM 1D 100%(2D 100% for 1080ti). Linear light, anti_ringing/bloating

Image Upscaling: NGU Sharp
-luma doubling, High
-doubling, always supersampling
downscaling algo, use image downscaling settings

Upscaling Refinement
-crispen edges 2.0
-enhance detail 4.0
-anti ringing
-refine only once

Smooth motion on display at 60hz

You could probably play with quadrupling and refining after every step.


----------



## Deftone

Zenvota said:


> Depends on what youre doing.  1080p, 1080p to 4k upscaling, or 4k.
> 
> I use
> 
> ...



Thanks ill give it a go


----------



## Leonarfd

Under the table is a custom built mid tower with silenced case and carefully picked parts. The build is practially not making any sound when not doing heavy stuff, and even when gaming I cant hear noise when having open headphones on the head.


----------



## Deftone

Leonarfd said:


> Under the table is a custom built mid tower with silenced case and carefully picked parts. The build is practially not making any sound when not doing heavy stuff, and even when gaming I cant hear noise when having open headphones on the head.



Im thinking about trying to silence my build in the future but its going to be difficult with the beast 1080Ti running at 2GHz and 8700k @ 5.1GHz.

Maybe sound dampening foam...


----------



## nvfan (Feb 23, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Im thinking about trying to silence my build in the future but its going to be difficult with the beast 1080Ti running at 2GHz and 8700k @ 5.1GHz.
> 
> Maybe sound dampening foam...



This is the setup I am running and it's basically close to 0 db while surfing the net, and pretty quiet during gaming:

Cryorig C7 CU CPU cooler running at custom fan profile (curve goes from 20% pwn below 60C to 50% pwm once above 70C)
8700K delidded with liquid metal
2080 Ti - fan speed max 45%, Power Target 85%.
600W Seasonic Fanless PSU

I am using a 4K Gsync 60hz monitor so the CPU requirements aren't that high, and turning down the power target helps keep the GPU cool. I have this all in a small mini ITX case (Silverstone Sugo 13).


----------



## hakka




----------



## PointyFox

nvfan said:


> This is the setup I am running and it's basically close to 0 db while surfing the net, and pretty quiet during gaming:
> 
> Cryorig C7 CU CPU cooler running at custom fan profile (curve goes from 20% pwn below 60C to 50% pwm once above 70C)
> 8700K delidded with liquid metal
> ...



0 dB? So it doesn't make any noise? How do your fans not make noise if they're running at 20%? FYI the ticking of a watch is about 10 dB.


----------



## nvfan (Feb 24, 2019)

PointyFox said:


> 0 dB? So it doesn't make any noise? How do your fans not make noise if they're running at 20%? FYI the ticking of a watch is about 10 dB.



I have the PC inside of an AV cabinet. That removes pretty much any last vestige of noise. It's only ever slightly above ambient noise when gaming.


----------



## PointyFox

nvfan said:


> I have the PC inside of an AV cabinet. That removes pretty much any last vestige of noise. It's only ever slightly above ambient noise when gaming.



Ambient noise is typically 45 dB for a room with central air, 40 dB for a very quiet urban room, and 30 dB for a very quiet rural room. That would put the computer's noise at no less than 30 dB.


----------



## nvfan (Feb 25, 2019)

PointyFox said:


> Ambient noise is typically 45 dB for a room with central air, 40 dB for a very quiet urban room, and 30 dB for a very quiet rural room. That would put the computer's noise at no less than 30 dB.



For gaming yes its slightly above ambient, but for the third time it's actually below ambient while idle.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Feb 24, 2019)

I've dealt with the whole noise issue with the purchase of a secondary rig that fits into one of the shelves of my desk. Not having much in the way of capital to use and tired of the drone of my regular rig (which it just wasn't practical to try to silence--it's already fairly quiet just not _s_ilent when you don't want _any _other sounds during concentrated listening) about a year ago I got one of those Beelink M1 mini-PC's w/a Celeron N3450 and 8Gb RAM Win10 Home. It is utterly silent w/no fans although I've added a _very _quiet AC Infinity Multi Fan SP-3 that sits underneath it and can be switched on when the CPU temps start getting up into the 60's. They claim noise of 18 dBA--and real world when you're sitting at the desk, as it's on a shelf sort of at the back, it's just a barely audible, unobtrusive whoosh).

The Beelink is certainly not as robust as my main Core i7 rig but, running Audirvana Plus for Win10 and employing lots of USB connections and a 4-port hub, it performs pretty well and the utter silence that it runs at makes up for any performance/speed issues, mostly when trying to open up too many apps. The 8Gb RAM really helps with a lower performance CPU but it runs Audivana, Tidal, Spotify just fine.

I've got the ability to connect a nano iDSD Black Label (main DAC), Meridian Explorer2, FiiO Q1Mk2 and Schiit Modi2U/Magni2U into its USB chain and it's surprising how versatile the set up is. All on the cheap for the most part. Although it isn't much to look at it's got lots of utility, pretty good sound and can be run either dead silent or near silent.


----------



## PointyFox

nvfan said:


> For gaming yes its slightly above ambient, but for the third time it's actually below ambient while idle.



So what is this fan that runs nearly inaudibly?


----------



## koven

All done after some finishing touches, everything is RGB but I think I actually prefer it off!


----------



## Zenvota

koven said:


> All done after some finishing touches, everything is RGB but I think I actually prefer it off!



vn...  im gettin jealous of the rtxs... wuts the true gaming bracket?  Is that a cutout to show off an rgb power supply?  i like phanteks too xD


----------



## koven

Zenvota said:


> vn...  im gettin jealous of the rtxs... wuts the true gaming bracket?  Is that a cutout to show off an rgb power supply?  i like phanteks too xD



It is a support bracket to prevent GPU sag, it came w/ the MSI card. And yeah the Evolv X has a PSU cutout, it was a lovely case to build in, great cable management setup behind the scene.


----------



## Zenvota

koven said:


> It is a support bracket to prevent GPU sag, it came w/ the MSI card. And yeah the Evolv X has a PSU cutout, it was a lovely case to build in, great cable management setup behind the scene.



hah i had assumed as much, bout damn time Dx i like the cutout, used to have to use a dremel and wire led strips ourselves for nice showey little stuff and now its all built in xD

yes phanteks are wonderful, my enthoo primo is full to the brim and it's still easy to manage. hmm.. 6 hdds, 2 ssds, bdp, 280mm aio w/4 fans, 360 aio with 6 fans, 140 aio with 2 fans, 2 gtx780s with 90mm fans on the ram/mosfets(the nzxt water brackets), 2 front 140 fans.  and all the easily detachable dust filters make it all so simple to clean regularly.  I'm dreading the tear down when I upgrade cpu/gpu and move all the old stuff and hdds to a custom nas though


----------



## Marmite

koven said:


> All done after some finishing touches, everything is RGB but I think I actually prefer it off!



Totally!

I really don't understand why people want a lightshow going on next to their monitor. Its more distracting than a bit of fan noise.


----------



## Deftone

My components are RGB too but i prefer to leave them all off apart from the GPU glowing through the smoked glass.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Marmite said:


> Totally!
> 
> I really don't understand why people want a lightshow going on next to their monitor. Its more distracting than a bit of fan noise.


We're on head-fi, so it is easy to explain why noise is inherently bad, but about the light show, imagine that they want more light and color in their life!


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

This isn't my official at-home listening rig but being a student soon, I am using this laptop for some of my audiophile quality listening.


----------



## freesole

hakka said:


>


Geez, that is a solid looking setup.


----------



## freesole




----------



## Nukeshock (Mar 21, 2019)

My setup just moved but priorities HAHA been awhile but its how my setup usually looks like (Don't mind the mess)
Audio:RHA DACAMP L1 (Connected by USB but to my PCs DAC-UP output for less noise) powers my SHURE SRH-1840 and DIY personalised ASG-2.5 IEMs
But used as a DAC only when switching to my Speaker's Amp Onkyo -9070 with a modded  housing for better cooling
PC: i7 9700K, Asus Strix OC Edition 2080Ti, 32GB DDR4 corsair Vengeance RAM, Two 1TB Samsung EVO 850 SSDs + Three 1TB WD HDD,
Cooling using Corsair H80i V2  liquid cooler !
Display: Asus ROG PG279, 27Inch, 165Hz, 1440P Resolution, IPS with GSync on
Mouse: Logitech G903, on top of the Razer Firefly mouspad
Keyboard: Logitech G512 mechanical


----------



## Zenvota

Nukeshock said:


> Onkyo -9070 with a modded housing for better cooling


oo id be curious to see better photos of that, did you ground it too? 

What speakers are those?



Nukeshock said:


> i7 9700K, 2080Ti


----------



## HiFiRebel

Added those beautiful speakers to my system


----------



## HiFiRebel

Some of the systems here are so beautiful and clean. I'm such a geek at heart. Love them. Keep them coming people


----------



## king78

My new CPU setup


----------



## Deftone

HiFiRebel said:


> Added those beautiful speakers to my system



I see that potted plant everywhere, does it have magic powers or something?


----------



## Zenvota

Deftone said:


> I see that potted plant everywhere, does it have magic powers or something?


Good grass is always great for music (・。・)


----------



## HiFiRebel

Deftone said:


> I see that potted plant everywhere, does it have magic powers or something?


Yes, it does. The greenery has a magical power. Power of tranquillity. Power of life.


----------



## maxtreme

Zorlac said:


> New Core i7 rig already in the planning stages, but here is my current:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty neat! Does the linksys radio interfere at all?


----------



## maxtreme

Mandrakespain said:


> Mine looks more or less like this now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! Is that a TC1100?


----------



## Nukeshock

Zenvota said:


> oo id be curious to see better photos of that, did you ground it too?
> 
> What speakers are those?




Yep but not sure what you mean Im using a dedicated PSU for the Amp to prevent those whining noise, cuz when before I did that when connected to the DACAMPL1 by its line out Id hear the whining noise now with this PSU connected to the wall socket provides 3 outlets my amp and desktop are connected to it. Id really recommend Motherboards that have dedicated DAC usb outputs, mines from Gigabyte and when it gets connected by a normal USB3.0 or 2.0 you can hear that background hiss but when connected to the what Gigabyte is calling "DAC-UP" there is totally no background hissing at all and it seems that it automatically disables the motherboards built in Audio DAC and all and even maxes out the DACs output to 32bit 192000Hz, though somehow when I checked my Dolby Atmos surround feature for 7.1 gets turned on when its the DAC switches to the MiniXLR or LineOut outputs while maintaining the 32Bit19200Hz quality, But when I plug my SRH-1840, ASG2,5 and FITEAR TG334 it only gives me the option to have the 7.1 surround and downgrade the output to 16bit48000Hz or No Surround and 32bit192000hz. 
True I do spend alot on my hardware, but the i7 9700k and Asus Strix OC edition 2080Ti where very recent upgrades from a i7 7700k + MSI gamingX GTX1080. 
Cuz I play games more now and Im seeing in alot of game Audio codes that their bitrates are incredibly high for example shadow of the tomb raider supports the Dolby Atmos 7.1 but when I looked at the audio from the game files their in WAV and with BitRates of like 600-1000 !  So it looks like not only are games seeming to provide better surround but better quality to the audio files they put in. Im just frustrated I can only get the games best audio quality from my speakers and not my SRH-1840 cuz the soundstage on the 1840 is incredible and its unfortunate I cant experience it ;/ 
For my Speakers they are actually DIYed the housing was from carlson Audio ( Got them second hand from a guy selling it but with busted drivers) went and got 4 dynamic drivers and two tweeters, removed the old busted drivers and just wired up the new ones but I forgot what brand they were


----------



## Deftone (Apr 9, 2019)

Time to clean out the little beast, Ive had this rig for about a year and easily the best pc i have ever built and owned.



*Intel i7 8700k - 5.0GHz
Asus Strix Z370i Motherboard
16GB Gskill Trident Z DDR4 - 4266MHz
Nvidia Geforce GTX1080Ti EVGA FTW3 - stock
1TB Samsung EVO 860 - game drive
250GB Samsung EVO 860 - OS drive
EVGA 650W powersupply
*
Phanteks Evolv Mini ITX case
5x 140mm bequiet! silent wings 3 keeping it all cool.

Running all modern games on max settings at 2560x1440 and getting around 90-130fps

Really enjoying SEKIRO at the moment!


----------



## Hofy

Deftone said:


> Time to clean out the little beast, Ive had this rig for about a year and easily the best pc i have ever built and owned.
> 
> 
> *Intel i7 8700k - 5.0GHz
> ...



Nice system but that case is HUGE for an m-ITX only.


----------



## Deftone

Hofy said:


> Nice system but that case is HUGE for an m-ITX only.



I used to have a mini itx system i5/960 in a silverstone SG13 but once i wanted to upgrade to a 8700k and 1080Ti i knew it wasnt going to fit. the phanteks is just a bit smaller than a mid tower.


----------



## Spawn300Z

You just have to be patient. I fit a Asues 1080Ti into an NCase M5.


----------



## Nukeshock

Hofy said:


> Nice system but that case is HUGE for an m-ITX only.


Haha unfortunately the big case is a necessity :/ I'd prefer a smaller form factor but two major factors prevent that one is that this Asus Strix OC-Edition RTX 2080Ti is HUGE couldn't find a itx case big enough and those that could can barely fit it causing the GPU fans to be suffocated and that since my CPU is Overclocked I have to use a Liquid cooling system and No itx case is gonna let me have that and the huge GPU without at best constraining the space alot which would cause alot of overheating problems :/ So far only this ATX Case atleast gives me enough space for airflow and ALOT of fans even then on load I can feel really hot air from my exhaust fans even then sometimes when I take the side panel off I'm greeted by a flash of hot air and that's all from the GOU cuz my Liquid cooling radiator is venting directly out and not in the case ! 
Small price to pay to play games on max settings maintaning atleast 120FPS @ 1440p Resolution !


----------



## Deftone

Spawn300Z said:


> You just have to be patient. I fit a Asues 1080Ti into an NCase M5.



I couldnt get a 280 radiator in a SG13 no matter how patient lol.


----------



## deanorthk

Spawn300Z said:


> You just have to be patient. I fit a Asues 1080Ti into an NCase M5.


Ha, that brings back memories.. Damned that Ncase was a marvel, I onec had two of them, one silver, one black, and 1080Ti inside too. But since I live in a hot place, it have used watercooling, custom, with radiators under the desktop


----------



## Spawn300Z

I was going to use water cooling then decided to go air cooled. I went with the Noctua NH-C14 with Corsair ML140 Pro LED Fan.  It seems to do the trick and really quite witch was my goal.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

My Audeze LCD's tied to a 2018 MacBook Pro 15. I would like to get the Mac Pro someday.


----------



## Zenvota

The Socialist Nerd said:


> My Audeze LCD's tied to a 2018 MacBook Pro 15. I would like to get the Mac Pro someday.


Oh! Is that Vanguard: Saga of Heroes?!

just kidding


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Zenvota said:


> Oh! Is that Vanguard: Saga of Heroes?!
> 
> just kidding



LoL ... I am rather curious if any folks here built music-based computer which aren't gaming oriented?


----------



## Dawnrazor

The Socialist Nerd said:


> LoL ... I am rather curious if any folks here built music-based computer which aren't gaming oriented?


I built a cmp2 box and did all the software tweaks and some of the hardware like a separate psu for the HDD IIRC.  

The main site may trigger some warnings presumably because of the remote code so I am linking to a forum that talks about it:

https://www.audioasylum.com/messages/pcaudio/27041/cmp-the-open-source-high-end-memory-player

Its software has been safe for me and well it is intended for PCs that are not connected to the internet...

Here is what it looks like in action.  Very low power low process zero graphics no email, all it does is play audio:



Though that vid doesnt show the coolest thing.  All the selections and vc is done from the mouse scroll wheel.  no moving the mouse around.  

if you think software and os settings make no difference do this project and learn


----------



## wizzman121

Loving my SMSL SU-8 and Jot running on my R7 tower.  I use this to listen to my ~1500 digital albums on my PC.


----------



## Dobrescu George

The Socialist Nerd said:


> LoL ... I am rather curious if any folks here built music-based computer which aren't gaming oriented?



I made my PC computer both gaming and workstation oriented, I'd say this works well for music


----------



## Dawnrazor

Dobrescu George said:


> I made my PC computer both gaming and workstation oriented, I'd say this works well for music


no doubt it works well, but is it the best it can sound?  

What audio optimizing have you done?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dawnrazor said:


> no doubt it works well, but is it the best it can sound?
> 
> What audio optimizing have you done?



It is complicated when it comes to software, even my windows install is customized, and for work purposes, so can't really show much from that. 

As for hardware, none, and none is needed. The PSU of a PC will always be noisy, if you can isolate it from the listening setup by using an optical cable, or galvanic isolated USB. That's pretty much all I would recommend for customizing a PC for audio... 

There are tons of software tricks, LOTS.


----------



## Dawnrazor

Dobrescu George said:


> It is complicated when it comes to software, even my windows install is customized, and for work purposes, so can't really show much from that.
> 
> As for hardware, none, and none is needed. The PSU of a PC will always be noisy, if you can isolate it from the listening setup by using an optical cable, or galvanic isolated USB. That's pretty much all I would recommend for customizing a PC for audio...
> 
> There are tons of software tricks, LOTS.


This is why it needs to be dedicated to audio only.  Work config is very different than what is needed for audio.  If you dedicate it is possible these days to run the (fanless) pc off a linear psu.

Agree about isolating the dac though optical and usb don't seem to be a panacea, and software and windows settings all affect it.  My preferred method to get the dac outside the computer is ethernet (not dlna) and even then the computer makes a huge difference in the sound.  

Focusrite has a good guide to get most of the improvements you can get and if you just threw in the os and attached a usb dac and loaded a player and think it sounds great, it can be better and this guide is great:

https://support.focusrite.com/hc/en-gb/articles/207355205-Optimising-your-PC-for-Audio-on-Windows-10


----------



## Zenvota

Ive always been curious about this, but for my uses with loudspeaker emulation I've got several other programs running, ooyh, eqapo, voicemeter, and mpc/madvr for movies, so focused more on gaming specs, fast and stable power, then usb isolation and regeneration after the pc.  I dont know that pc end software and hardware audio tweaks would be beneficial.


----------



## Dawnrazor

Zenvota said:


> Ive always been curious about this, but for my uses with loudspeaker emulation I've got several other programs running, ooyh, eqapo, voicemeter, and mpc/madvr for movies, so focused more on gaming specs, fast and stable power, then usb isolation and regeneration after the pc.  I dont know that pc end software and hardware audio tweaks would be beneficial.


I think it would be.  You can try the link I posted from focusrite.  Its all undoable stuff if it affects the non audio parts.  But best to just get a computer for audio.  Some philes are using a tricked out pc to feed the toned down audio pc.  

If you are into gaming specs you may be over clocking.  If your mobo lets you try under clocking and under volting and see how that changes the sound.

Also some players just sound better IME.  Try hysolid and see what you think.  

Warning: you may find yourself doing registry hacks for better sound one day


----------



## Dawnrazor

Dawnrazor said:


> I think it would be.  You can try the link I posted from focusrite.  Its all undoable stuff if it affects the non audio parts.  But best to just get a computer for audio.  Some philes are using a tricked out pc to feed the toned down audio pc.
> 
> If you are into gaming specs you may be over clocking.  If your mobo lets you try under clocking and under volting and see how that changes the sound.
> 
> ...


forgot to mention that I bought a new pc to run my audio and it sounded terrible.  Then I did the tweaks in that link and it sounded much better....Said another way, you could come to my great sounding system and in a few minutes make it sound terrible.


----------



## Marmite

Dawnrazor said:


> This is why it needs to be dedicated to audio only.  Work config is very different than what is needed for audio.  If you dedicate it is possible these days to run the (fanless) pc off a linear psu.
> 
> Agree about isolating the dac though optical and usb don't seem to be a panacea, and software and windows settings all affect it.  My preferred method to get the dac outside the computer is ethernet (not dlna) and even then the computer makes a huge difference in the sound.
> 
> ...



The biggest single thing I did that improved audio quality from my PC was to run everything through WASAPI rather than the Windows mixer. Not even mentioned on the Focusrite page.


----------



## freesole

Marmite said:


> The biggest single thing I did that improved audio quality from my PC was to run everything through WASAPI rather than the Windows mixer. Not even mentioned on the Focusrite page.



How did you do this and what improvements did you hear? Any drawbacks?


----------



## Dawnrazor

Marmite said:


> The biggest single thing I did that improved audio quality from my PC was to run everything through WASAPI rather than the Windows mixer. Not even mentioned on the Focusrite page.


Of course not. They are a pro audio company.   All Pro interfaces  use ASIO.  Which IMHO is better than WASAPI.  But yes I agree kmixer is bad.  ASIO was invented by Steinberg to get the computer to sound good...


----------



## Marmite

freesole said:


> How did you do this and what improvements did you hear? Any drawbacks?



I use Music Bee as my music player. You can route through WASAPI in the Player settings. You can also enable this if you use VLC and some other media players.

I suggest you A/B it. For me the difference was easily heard. The top end became less splashy and the bottom end became more controlled.


----------



## Zenvota

Dawnrazor said:


> I think it would be.  You can try the link I posted from focusrite.  Its all undoable stuff if it affects the non audio parts.  But best to just get a computer for audio.  Some philes are using a tricked out pc to feed the toned down audio pc.
> 
> If you are into gaming specs you may be over clocking.  If your mobo lets you try under clocking and under volting and see how that changes the sound.
> 
> ...





Dawnrazor said:


> forgot to mention that I bought a new pc to run my audio and it sounded terrible.  Then I did the tweaks in that link and it sounded much better....Said another way, you could come to my great sounding system and in a few minutes make it sound terrible.



I dont do any overclocking to keep temps at a nice range but alot of these components ramp themselves up pretty fast anyway, and I need that power ;] when I say gaming pc I just mean a giant efficient power supply(1200w 95% efficient) with stable power, a big gpu for video rendering(4k upscaling frame blending supersampling, sometimes motion interpolation for stupid 12fps cgi animes...), and a powerful cpu for all the audio processes, decoding(7.1 lossless mixes), realtime binaural rendering(out of your head), equalization(equalizer apo), and duplication(voicemeter) to a tactile transducer system.

The fidelity with a good dac and amp(Audio-GD), digital conditioning(uptone iso regen, uptone ultracap lps, quadrapole ac and dc cabling), and power conditioning(topaz ultra-isolator) is staggering, without any pc related optimizations, but I am curious if theres anything I could do to improve the performance of OOYH on that end, Ill read through that guide.


----------



## Dawnrazor

Zenvota said:


> I dont do any overclocking to keep temps at a nice range but alot of these components ramp themselves up pretty fast anyway, and I need that power ;] when I say gaming pc I just mean a giant efficient power supply(1200w 95% efficient) with stable power, a big gpu for video rendering(4k upscaling frame blending supersampling, sometimes motion interpolation for stupid 12fps cgi animes...), and a powerful cpu for all the audio processes, decoding(7.1 lossless mixes), realtime binaural rendering(out of your head), equalization(equalizer apo), and duplication(voicemeter) to a tactile transducer system.
> 
> The fidelity with a good dac and amp(Audio-GD), digital conditioning(uptone iso regen, uptone ultracap lps, quadrapole ac and dc cabling), and power conditioning(topaz ultra-isolator) is staggering, without any pc related optimizations, but I am curious if theres anything I could do to improve the performance of OOYH on that end, Ill read through that guide.


I get it man.  I was once doing real time digital crossovers and no way you can have a system related issue then...

There are usb settings that can really help so yeah check out that guide.  And there are others 2 out there.  The idea is to do something!  I bet OOYH will work great with some of those settings.  I wanted to do OOYH but he never came out with ASIO last I checked.  Not sure I could do it now anyhow....

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

The revised version with my temporary PC (Fractal Design) and iPad switched through an Onkyo receiver that I got today. Works flawlessly and sounds good but still need to find a solid headphone amp to run from the back.


----------



## kid vic

Dawnrazor said:


> This is why it needs to be dedicated to audio only.  Work config is very different than what is needed for audio.  If you dedicate it is possible these days to run the (fanless) pc off a linear psu.
> 
> Agree about isolating the dac though optical and usb don't seem to be a panacea, and software and windows settings all affect it.  My preferred method to get the dac outside the computer is ethernet (not dlna) and even then the computer makes a huge difference in the sound.
> 
> ...



I did most of the stuff in this link and it did in some ways improve the sound (better seperation and a slight detail increase) but it also made it more unforgiving and slightly jagged/sharp in the treble region. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Dawnrazor

kid vic said:


> I did most of the stuff in this link and it did in some ways improve the sound (better seperation and a slight detail increase) but it also made it more unforgiving and slightly jagged/sharp in the treble region. Interesting to say the least.


Cool that you tried it an yes those settings will change the sound.  Can you try turning off the internet connections and anitvirus and seeing what that does to the sound?  Also things like blutooth and even turning off the display all have impacts.


----------



## kid vic

Dawnrazor said:


> Cool that you tried it an yes those settings will change the sound.  Can you try turning off the internet connections and anitvirus and seeing what that does to the sound?  Also things like blutooth and even turning off the display all have impacts.



I dont think my mobo does bluetooth, I'm not chuffed enough to want to turn anti-virus off and a stream from online more often than not so internet will definitely stay on.


----------



## Dawnrazor

kid vic said:


> I dont think my mobo does bluetooth, I'm not chuffed enough to want to turn anti-virus off and a stream from online more often than not so internet will definitely stay on.


It was more just a test than a longterm solution.  Trying to see where the treble issues are.  There may be internet/ router settings and or antivirus, etc.   

The idea is that setting impact the sound and finding out which ones could allow some solutions.


----------



## lcasadonte

My newly assembled mobile rig (minus the utopias + tia fourtes).  Intel Nuc I5, Cradlepoint cellular router/hotspot, chord h2 and a microrendu.  Audio bliss everywhere.


----------



## kid vic

Dawnrazor said:


> It was more just a test than a longterm solution.  Trying to see where the treble issues are.  There may be internet/ router settings and or antivirus, etc.
> 
> The idea is that setting impact the sound and finding out which ones could allow some solutions.



The treble of this dac has always been a little rough for me and it is an older dac as well so more than likely it is the culprit.


----------



## Mojo777




----------



## nvfan

Still trying to find my near-field end-game, but I think I'm getting close...still trying to debate diamond tweeter vs coaxial


----------



## freesole

nvfan said:


> Still trying to find my near-field end-game, but I think I'm getting close...still trying to debate diamond tweeter vs coaxial


Nice looking studio setup. I know next to nothing about sound treatment but did you find that it made a big difference in your room?


----------



## nvfan

freesole said:


> Nice looking studio setup. I know next to nothing about sound treatment but did you find that it made a big difference in your room?



It helps alot with backwall reflections. The benefit is there but subtle, it's not as much of an improvement compared to say, running digital correction like with DiracLive.


----------



## Rudiarius (Apr 30, 2019)

Still managing wires and being attacked by the cat
Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro's
Fender FXA6's in red
Cambridge Audio SX60's
SMSL A8 via usb

PC:
Intel 8100 I3
Gtx 1070
250gb Corsair SSD
750w Corsair PSU


----------



## Xherion

Hi all,

New member here, been looking at your awesome setups.

Just did mine too, but struggling to post pics.


----------



## MN8372

Mojo777 said:


>


Is that an RSeat RS1 rig?  Looks very nice.  I’ve got a Sim Lab P1 rig which is great but was a pain to put together and is matched with a relatively cheap OMP TRS-E seat which doesn’t look that great..


----------



## RestlessZombi

hakka said:


>




This looks like something from Joshua Valour's Channel


----------



## Mikooki

Wishing I had gone with a corner desk everyday but it's cozy.


----------



## king78

My setup years in the making


----------



## Deftone

Mikooki said:


> Wishing I had gone with a corner desk everyday but it's cozy.



Nice, does indeed look cozy. I hate the look of overly tidy and empty desks it has no life to it, I think "organised mess" is the saying.


----------



## Pepito

My dream setup, Chord Hugo 2 with an Uptone ISO Regen/LPS 1.2 and Sonore DC-4 cable + Curious USB cable. Listening to the chain on a set of Empire Ears Legend X and PW Audio 1960's. Extra, super special, custom hand-built Lego stand and a Crane stand for my laptop. Running DSD512 through a Macbook Pro and BitPerfect + iTunes.

It is the best sounding setup that I have owned. Resolving, transparent, and musical, it is everything I ever wanted out of a transportable rig. I don't really have that many words to say as I have been lost in the music since I've assembled everything a few days ago. I have been trying to recreate the feeling of being at (((Stereo))) in Montreal, an after-hours club that has North America's best sound system (as touted by many international artists that have played there), while at the comfort of my own desk. The club itself is the best in Canada by far as it caters to the underground techno and house that the Europeans are known for. It's really an experience that cannot be described with words and one that needs to be experienced for themselves. Anyways, enjoy the pics and music! I threw in a mix by Pan-Pot @ Stereo from 2013, it's a 6 hour mix and I was there for 4 of it, this rig brings me right back to that dance floor and disco ball.

PS. Also biggest disco ball in NA


----------



## Mojo777

MN8372 said:


> Is that an RSeat RS1 rig?  Looks very nice.  I’ve got a Sim Lab P1 rig which is great but was a pain to put together and is matched with a relatively cheap OMP TRS-E seat which doesn’t look that great..


 It is. I am thinking about going SimLab as I just got my DD1 and the RS1 flexes a bit.


----------



## MN8372

Mojo777 said:


> It is. I am thinking about going SimLab as I just got my DD1 and the RS1 flexes a bit.


No flex at all with the P1 running a Simracingbay OSW Mige.  It’s awesome.  Apologies for the off topic comment!


----------



## Scrum92

https://imgur.com/a/fCAIwji


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Command central, as it were.  The first photo is the desk, two sets of keyboard and mice: one of the gaming PC, and the other for my Mac laptop that you see on the left.  The laptop has two CalDigit T-Bolt 3 docks connected to it, and those docks are connected to:

3 4K displays
keyboard and mouse
network
Schiit Modi Multi
The desk is also a corner Uplift so I can work while standing if I want.  I don't PC game while standing; that's way too awkward and uncomfortable.


 

A shot of the iPad that's controlling my Mackie DL32R mixer.


 

A very bad photo, due to the window behind it blowing everything out.  But: the Senn HD820 cans on top of the Senn HDV820 amp.  The Mackie is on the floor below everything running point for all things audio in and out for both PC and Mac.


 

And another bad photo, again due to the same window blowing everything the F out.  But here's the gaming beast sitting behind a Mackie MR524 monitor that I use for surround sound.  I've got five of those monitors placed around the desk, along with the sub on the floor to accompany everything.  When I'm playing single player campaign games where timely audio location isn't as important, I'll opt for the full-on surround sound for the sake of immersion.  Elsewise I'm using the aforementioned Senn cans.


 

I can go into deets of the system of folks want, but the link in my signature has all the pertinent info.  Interior photos of the PC can also be done if wanted, but... it's... messy.   I don't worry too much about cable management because it actually doesn't affect anything.  But if folks want to see, I'll crack the case open and try to take a few.


----------



## Jason Van Patten

What the hell.  This will likely generate some comments due to cable organization and whatnot.  It's why I generally don't take interior shots of the rig.

The motherboard and parts, along with a lot of the cooling.  Due to the bad angle, you can't really see the big 480mm radiator up top; it's got a push/pull fan set up, and is only used for the CPU (and VRMs).  Lower left: you'll note the two GPUs and under them the Sound Blaster ZxR.



 

A random shot of the two water cooling res/pump combos from EK.  One handles the CPU (and VRMs).  The other the two GPUs.


 

Top side: you can see the fans for the CPU rad on the left, and one of the two GPU rads on the right.  Each in a push/pull config.


 

And finally: the rat's nest.  This would have been a lot cleaner had CaseLabs set the power supply mount closer in-board towards the center of the case vs having it all the way out towards the door.  They did what they did so that when the PS fan kicks in, it's immediately exhausted out of the case.  I get it, I just don't like it.  Most of the cables are coming from the other side of the wall there; to me it would make way more sense to have the PS further inside the case.  That said, you can see the full cooling setup for the GPUs.  It's vastly over-engineered, there's no such thing as "too much cooling" for your PC parts.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Jason Van Patten said:


> What the hell.  This will likely generate some comments due to cable organization and whatnot.  It's why I generally don't take interior shots of the rig.
> 
> The motherboard and parts, along with a lot of the cooling.  Due to the bad angle, you can't really see the big 480mm radiator up top; it's got a push/pull fan set up, and is only used for the CPU (and VRMs).  Lower left: you'll note the two GPUs and under them the Sound Blaster ZxR.
> 
> ...



I would assume that makes a lot of noise tho man  

I mean, I've got like 2-3 of those fans and they're noisy AF when I'm rendering Youtube videos


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Dobrescu George said:


> I would assume that makes a lot of noise tho man



Doesn't make barely any sound at all.  The key that you learn pretty quickly with a big water cooling set up is that fan speed doesn't actually matter.  It doesn't cool things any faster or any better than slower fan speeds.  I have them spinning at a constant rate, somewhere between 600-650RPMs.  All of them.  Niiiiiice and quiet.

The loudest thing in my rig are the two 4TB HDDs.


----------



## Deftone (May 5, 2019)

Jason Van Patten said:


> Doesn't make barely any sound at all.  The key that you learn pretty quickly with a big water cooling set up is that fan speed doesn't actually matter.  It doesn't cool things any faster or any better than slower fan speeds.  I have them spinning at a constant rate, somewhere between 600-650RPMs.  All of them.  Niiiiiice and quiet.
> 
> The loudest thing in my rig are the two 4TB HDDs.



Same here on my EVGA CLC280 i was testing fan speeds and just settled on 650RPM constant with BeQuiet silent wings 3 fans. I find anything below 700RPM is inaudible from my desk.


----------



## G8torbyte (May 5, 2019)

PC/audio station:




Too many headphones now hang on the side so no point in having a side window anymore.  Nearby is a flat screen 4K TV and I use the TEAC amp to run a pair of Q100 KEF speakers on either side. The TV is connected by HDMI to one of the nVidia ports so it can be used as an extra monitor.  I recently acquired the Sendy Audio Aiva's and enjoying them on the RME ADI-2 DAC.

Setup build notes: X99 platform and DIY mini-ITX NAS Build


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Deftone said:


> Same here on my EVGA CLC280 i was testing fan speeds and just settled on 650RPM constant with BeQuiet silent wings 3 fans. I find anything below 700RPM is inaudible from my desk.



Exactly.  I have 24(!) radiator fans in the rig.  Eight of them are 140mm vs 120mm, and those are spinning even slower than the 120s.  There's a teeny hum coming from the rig with the two EK pumps.  A small HDD whine from the two drives, and every so often one of the GPUs coils starts hooooooowwwwling when I put it under load.  But fan noise isn't a thing.


----------



## HiFiRebel

G8torbyte said:


> PC/audio station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a bigger desk


----------



## Jason Van Patten

HiFiRebel said:


> You need a bigger desk



Yeah, that looks a bit... cozy. 

Cheap alternatives to purchasing actual desks: get two inexpensive filing cabinets that are half-height, along with a solid core door.  Set door on top of filing cabinets and, voila: instant desk.  Cheap.  And lots of space.


----------



## kid vic

Jason Van Patten said:


> Command central, as it were.  The first photo is the desk, two sets of keyboard and mice: one of the gaming PC, and the other for my Mac laptop that you see on the left.  The laptop has two CalDigit T-Bolt 3 docks connected to it, and those docks are connected to:
> 
> 3 4K displays
> keyboard and mouse
> ...




Nice Mackies, shame your strangling them against the wall and behind monitors.


----------



## Jason Van Patten

kid vic said:


> Nice Mackies, shame your strangling them against the wall and behind monitors.



They're not being "strangled" at all.  In fact they're performing quite well in their positions.  Kinda a silly thing to say, really.


----------



## kid vic (May 8, 2019)

Jason Van Patten said:


> They're not being "strangled" at all.  In fact they're performing quite well in their positions.  Kinda a silly thing to say, really.



Not in the slightest, its pretty well acknowledged by every speaker manufacturer that speakers perform better away from walls and without things in front of them. I'm not sure if you are insulted or confused by my statement but I'll give you a few links:



https://www.presonus.com/learn/technical-articles/studio-monitor-placement
https://ehomerecordingstudio.com/studio-monitor-positioning/
https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/studio-monitor-placement-5-tips-for-optimal-sound/
https://www.soundonsound.com/techniques/monitor-placement



I am going to assume you took um-bridge with the delivery and that either you haven't previously read/seen the links above or that your application is less about hi-fi or studio use so you've never had to look into speaker placement but I was really just trying to pass on some knowledge that I had hoped you would find useful. Generally thats what we all aim to do on these forums. Anyways, no harm no foul.


----------



## lcasadonte

lcasadonte said:


> My newly assembled mobile rig (minus the utopias + tia fourtes).  Intel Nuc I5, Cradlepoint cellular router/hotspot, chord h2 and a microrendu.  Audio bliss everywhere.


I'm getting a real world try out of this system right now traveling throughout ireland.  Not the utopia's of course but using my tia fourtes.  Each of the devices does the voltage conversion so i only needed the pin conversion.  I set the router up in bridge mode and connect it at each location.  Has worked extremely well.  I have roon working with tidal and the internet.  Pretty cool!


----------



## johnnyyukon

run TRRS male to female cable from mac mini to mic/headphone splitter, then to Numark basic 2 channel mixer.  One channel for Mini, one for PS4.

For mini, use Audio HiJack to run iZotope 8 for my tunes, in real time.  Tried dozens of audio plugins, but iZotope is the S**T.


JVC HZ1000s died, 2nd pair, well cheap crap plastic hinges snapped when I sneezed, so sporting V-Moda Crossfade LP2s (M100s, meh, not for dis basshead).  Plus about 3 Sennheisers, but these are my favs.

Got Some Paradigms with Sony receiver (Sony amp die hard fan), Bose Companion 2 computer speakers when not trying to shake the house.


----------



## Double C

....


----------



## Amish

My desk is a mess but here it is....


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

That's too impressive sir!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Amish said:


> My desk is a mess but here it is....


----------



## Dobrescu George

Amish said:


> My desk is a mess but here it is....



ah , you still have those XB-700 from Sony LMAO. I want them for that heavenly comfort tho


----------



## HAWKEYE7

It's pretty old school, but it works well for me.


----------



## Amish

Dobrescu George said:


> ah , you still have those XB-700 from Sony LMAO. I want them for that heavenly comfort tho



lol yup. the good ol XB-700. Super comfy and super warm if its hot. lol There was a time (back when these released) that I thought they sounded petty good. I've long since moved on but I can't let them go. lol


----------



## Mawrchi

lcasadonte said:


> My newly assembled mobile rig (minus the utopias + tia fourtes).  Intel Nuc I5, Cradlepoint cellular router/hotspot, chord h2 and a microrendu.  Audio bliss everywhere.



That's an interesting Hugo 2 case. Mind sharing the brand?


----------



## Kukuk

Amish said:


> lol yup. the good ol XB-700. Super comfy and super warm if its hot. lol There was a time (back when these released) that I thought they sounded petty good. I've long since moved on but I can't let them go. lol



Are you me?

I still have my original XB700s. I sold them once, and they made their way back into my collection. They're a little worn and weathered, but I don't think they sound terrible. Particularly surprising is how clean the bass is with a proper amp behind them. You can basically EQ unlimited bass into them without turning them into a trainwreck.

What's the specs on the PC? It always catches my interest when I see a PC with two sets of DIMM slots.


----------



## Amish (Jul 3, 2019)

@Kukuk

Specs for the PC:

 Intel Core i7 7800X @ 4.7GHz / Corsair Hydro Series H115i 280mm / MSI Gaming M7 ACK X299 / CORSAIR Vengeance LED 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3466 / EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 iCX / Intel 535 Series 2.5" 480GB SATA // WD Blue 1TB SSD // Radeon R7 240GB SSD // Seagate 1TB, and 4TB storage HDDs / Creative Sound Blaster ZX / Corsair HX1000i / Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 case / Windows 10


I have a second rig in the same room that I use as a dedicated VR station. It uses the same case and has the following specs:

Intel Core i5 6600K @ 4.6GHz / Corsair Hydo Series H110iGTX / MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M5 / CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3000 / EVGA GTX 1080 FE / WD Blue 3D NAND 500GB SATA III 6 Gb/s M.2 2280 SSD / Corsair TX850 / Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 / Win 10


Yeah with some EQ those XB-700's can sound better. I always enjoyed them for the bass and using an EQ to bring out the mids and tame the highs works pretty well. Still, I can get great bass from my other headphones which all sound so much better.


----------



## lcasadonte (Jul 3, 2019)

Mawrchi said:


> That's an interesting Hugo 2 case. Mind sharing the brand?


I love the case.  Its a dignis.  When I bought it moon audio didn't carry it.  Here's a link to moon-audios site for convenience:   https://www.moon-audio.com/dignis-chord-hugo2-case.html


----------



## Kukuk

Amish said:


> @Kukuk
> 
> Specs for the PC:
> 
> ...



Very nice, I've heard good things about the X299 platform. Back when it was first announced I remember people were up in arms, saying how it made no sense, stupid product, etc. But once it released, and people got their hands on it, it was pretty much nothing but praise. Especially the CPUs, as they are for the most part high-thread counts with high clock speeds.

I went X399/Threadripper, and I like it, but it's somewhat disappointing for gaming. Even at 1440p it was a bit of a step down from my old 4790k. I'm super excited to see what Zen2 Threadripper is going to bring.


----------



## Amish

Kukuk said:


> Very nice, I've heard good things about the X299 platform. Back when it was first announced I remember people were up in arms, saying how it made no sense, stupid product, etc. But once it released, and people got their hands on it, it was pretty much nothing but praise. Especially the CPUs, as they are for the most part high-thread counts with high clock speeds.
> 
> I went X399/Threadripper, and I like it, but it's somewhat disappointing for gaming. Even at 1440p it was a bit of a step down from my old 4790k. I'm super excited to see what Zen2 Threadripper is going to bring.



I haven't played around with AMD in years. I really like Intel chips. The threadrippers are great chips though. I think the last AMD cpu I ran was back when the AMD AXIA batch chips were going strong.


----------



## Kukuk

I avoided AMD for years. They just released stinker after stinker, but they finally got it right with Ryzen. They still have some catching up to do with clock speed, but it looks like Zen2 is making a strong push in the right direction.

I'm hoping the Zen2 Threadripper chips can do at least 4.5Ghz. That would be a solid bump up from the 4Ghz I have on my 2950x. Combined with the higher IPC, I think it would be a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Amish

Agreed. One of the reasons I have stuck with Intel all these years is the overclocking potential. I have three chips that will hit 5GHz. Though temps are always an issue so I usually keep them at 4.5-4.7GHz.


----------



## Marmite

Kukuk said:


> Very nice, I've heard good things about the X299 platform. Back when it was first announced I remember people were up in arms, saying how it made no sense, stupid product, etc. But once it released, and people got their hands on it, it was pretty much nothing but praise. Especially the CPUs, as they are for the most part high-thread counts with high clock speeds.
> 
> I went X399/Threadripper, and I like it, but it's somewhat disappointing for gaming. Even at 1440p it was a bit of a step down from my old 4790k. I'm super excited to see what Zen2 Threadripper is going to bring.



I've given up with AMD. Even with great specs on paper, Intel + Nvidia always works better for me and without the issues AMD gear always seem to have.

All my new company workstation PCs will be Intel moving forward as I take on new staff and gradually replace the poor performing AMD machines.


----------



## Voxata (Jul 4, 2019)

AMD has worked perfect with (avoiding bulldozer series chips anyways) Ryzen especially as a workstation, HTPC/etc. AMD falls very short when it comes to high refresh rate gaming though. With a 240hz monitor I am dropping settings in certain games to get the highest FPS possible for smooth competitive level play. With Ryzen I struggle to get the frames up, seeing at times a 30-40% deficit vs my Intel PC. I notice a lot of reviewers just crank everything to Ultra in their reviews and base the entire CPU performance off of that. I've got both a Ryzen 1700 (3.8) & i7 9700K (5.0) running 3600Mhz ram and a 1080Ti for my testing. I play games like Hunt: Showdown, Apex Legends, PUBG, COD:Zombies and Dirt Rally - many more really.

With the Intel price cuts and a Microcenter nearby I figured now was a good time to build a sweet small form factor HT/Lan PC. I was able to buy an i5 9400F which is a cool running six core for $105. I took the bet Ryzen 3 wouldn't be much better at gaming than previous gens. Love the competition though and I do enjoy my Ryzen rigs even though they'll never function as main rig.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

Voxata said:


> AMD has worked perfect with (avoiding bulldozer series chips anyways) Ryzen especially as a workstation, HTPC/etc. AMD falls very short when it comes to high refresh rate gaming though. With a 240hz monitor I am dropping settings in certain games to get the highest FPS possible for smooth competitive level play. With Ryzen I struggle to get the frames up, seeing at times a 30-40% deficit vs my Intel PC. I notice a lot of reviewers just crank everything to Ultra in their reviews and base the entire CPU performance off of that. I've got both a Ryzen 1700 (3.8) & i7 9700K (5.0) running 3600Mhz ram and a 1080Ti for my testing. I play games like Hunt: Showdown, Apex Legends, PUBG, COD:Zombies and Dirt Rally - many more really.
> 
> With the Intel price cuts and a Microcenter nearby I figured now was a good time to build a sweet small form factor HT/Lan PC. I was able to buy an i5 9400F which is a cool running six core for $105. I took the bet Ryzen 3 wouldn't be much better at gaming than previous gens. Love the competition though and I do enjoy my Ryzen rigs even though they'll never function as main rig.



If you are seeing a 30-40% drop in your frame rates due to AMD then it's a configuration issue by far. I never have seen that using my Ryzen 5 1600 chip and in fact I am getting much better performance than anything I own by Intel.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

HAWKEYE7 said:


> It's pretty old school, but it works well for me.


What lays upon your tuner with those tubes?


----------



## Voxata (Jul 4, 2019)

The Socialist Nerd said:


> If you are seeing a 30-40% drop in your frame rates due to AMD then it's a configuration issue by far. I never have seen that using my Ryzen 5 1600 chip and in fact I am getting much better performance than anything I own by Intel.


You... are kidding right? May depend on the games you play as well. Like I said, when dropping settings to chase monitor refresh rate is where I see issues. I don't really play much single player stuff (at least not after the first playthrough) and I'm on a 1080p 240hz panel. There is no configuration issue though, I wish so I could get a better performance from my 1700. Both systems are stable in 24h Prime, OCCT, Realbench and Cinebench. Both do not exceed 65C during gaming. My Ryzen is not as capable of lowering graphic setting to gain higher FPS in many games vs Intel. Here are some examples others have uploaded, some are at high settings. As you lower them, the gap becomes larger. Some games if I max out the sliders the performance gets pretty close. There is no way I'm playing a game at 80FPS though. 

 Fortnite (not a fan but... hey)
 BF
 GTAV
 - PUBG
 - CSGO


----------



## Deftone

Amish said:


> Agreed. One of the reasons I have stuck with Intel all these years is the overclocking potential. I have three chips that will hit 5GHz. Though temps are always an issue so I usually keep them at 4.5-4.7GHz.



Delid baby, my 8700k hits 65c max at 5.1ghz.


----------



## Amish

Deftone said:


> Delid baby, my 8700k hits 65c max at 5.1ghz.


Thats damn good under load. What cooling are you running? Water I assume? Custom loop?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Anyone into MCIntosh AMPs?


----------



## Deftone

Amish said:


> Thats damn good under load. What cooling are you running? Water I assume? Custom loop?



Nothing special just a EVGA Clc280, it was putting liquid metal on the cpu that dropped temps by 23c.


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> Anyone into MCIntosh AMPs?



I didnt know mcintosh made pcs george


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> I didnt know mcintosh made pcs george



There's also a PC and a DAC feeding it lol  

I can't quite grasp all of the setup in one photo  

--- 

Good question about PCs, I have 8700K + 1080TI, anything worthy to upgrade to, or not yet?


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> Good question about PCs, I have* 8700K + 1080TI*, anything worthy to upgrade to, or not yet?



I have the same 8700k / 1080Ti / 16gb DDR4 4266mhz and i dont feel like theres anything out there right now thats worth it, 1080Ti does really well on my 1440p 144hz display, Ultra settings 90-160fps depending on the game.

Maybe when the RTX 3080Ti comes out i might consider it.


----------



## Amish

Yeah I don't feel the need to upgrade from my 1080ti and I play at 4k. The 2080ti would be an upgrade but not a big enough performance boost to justify the cost. I'll hold out for another year unless nvidia release something that would give me a huge boost.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Deftone said:


> I have the same 8700k / 1080Ti / 16gb DDR4 4266mhz and i dont feel like theres anything out there right now thats worth it, 1080Ti does really well on my 1440p 144hz display, Ultra settings 90-160fps depending on the game.
> 
> Maybe when the RTX 3080Ti comes out i might consider it.



This has been my impression as well. 



Amish said:


> Yeah I don't feel the need to upgrade from my 1080ti and I play at 4k. The 2080ti would be an upgrade but not a big enough performance boost to justify the cost. I'll hold out for another year unless nvidia release something that would give me a huge boost.



I also play at 4K and I also don't really see 2080ti as worth the investment in any way. It is too little of an upgrade to be worth the effort somehow. 

Maybe for rendering, a new CPU, but 9700K is too hot and I probably wouldn't feel much of a difference anyhow except for maybe 10% - 15% quicker render times.


----------



## drewTT

Current simple setup.  Need some headphones.


----------



## knivek

drewTT said:


> Current simple setup.  Need some headphones.



Some badass cable management there dude.


----------



## kid vic

drewTT said:


> Current simple setup.  Need some headphones.



Comes to head-fi, doesn't have headphones.


----------



## Podster

kid vic said:


> Comes to head-fi, doesn't have headphones.



Beautiful setup regardless but based on how clean he keeps that thing he probably has his cans tucked away


----------



## Spawn300Z

kid vic said:


> Comes to head-fi, doesn't have headphones.


Maby because he's looking for advice and opions on what to get.


----------



## drewTT

lol...I should have said new headphones...I've had plenty in the past...currently most interested in the Clears or maybe even the Utopias.


----------



## kid vic

Spawn300Z said:


> Maby because he's looking for advice and opions on what to get.



My post was 100% a joke. 

They have been on head-fi about as long as I have so I doubt that they don't have anything, plus the speaker source combo is pretty high end.


----------



## Lucky87

Here a quick picture of my new 100 inch wide WORK STATION (Left Side) where I work 1% and the GAMING SIDE (Right Side) I play 99% picture coming soon..  I still have allot to do paint walls etc..


----------



## wilk0076

Been a while since I posted in this thread back in 2011.  Still using the same headphones!


----------



## Sonic Defender

wilk0076 said:


> Been a while since I posted in this thread back in 2011.  Still using the same headphones!


Love it. Using a Q5s through a laptop now with the AM3D module with my Edition X V2 and a 4.4mm cable. Quite yummy.


----------



## ttol

My little gaming and music corner.


----------



## bedlam inside

Love the clean look! Wish I could do that with my gear! lol


----------



## cryptout

This is my little listening setup.


----------



## Pete7874

I think this thread needs a bump.


----------



## Zenvota

/\ Nice and tidy

\/ Not so much...


----------



## Zenvota

and if you think thats a hodgepodgey mess...


----------



## eggyhustles

Philharmonic AA monitors
Integra DTR 6.5
Asus essence Stx


----------



## MisterMoJo

eggyhustles said:


> Philharmonic AA monitors
> Integra DTR 6.5
> Asus essence Stx


You forgot to mention the flavor of the lolipop!


----------



## lcasadonte

I thought I would share my current project which is audio and video driven.  I am putting together a server which could run any audio/video backbone and store the data.  A quick summary of the parts and cost would be as follows: 

SUPERMICRO X9DRi-F mb w/2 intel xeon cpu's 190 
64g ram 104 
Rosewill case 110 
12 4tb wd red at 90 per 
2 adaptec asr71605 70/per card 
1000w corsair ps 200 
2 1tb samsung evo ssd's 88/per ssd 
misc cables, wires connectors, ssd case $40 
extra gpu nobrand $50

Grand Total $2000. So far.

I've got the 2 raid cards with 6 drives each formatted for raid level 6.  I have wound up with 28tb of usable space and have set the server up to be a hyper v server under windows 2016.  I have an msdn license and wanted to play in the ms server eco system from a learning/professional side of things (I do a lot with Microsoft good or bad).  

I've got 2 sans digital nas drives that will handle daily access.  They are 18tb each raid level 5.  One is remote.

A couple of questions:

1)  I'm having trouble with some heat in the case and am planning on trying out some cpu coolers this weekend and may upgrade the fans in the case.  Any other suggestions?

2)  Since I'm using windows server backup software licensing is expensive.  I'm thinking of spinning up a hyper v vm to run just backup software to get around the server costs.  What software are you guys using to keep your stuff in sync?


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 3, 2020)

I liked ZFS since the Solaris days and I still run it on SPARC servers.

I don't like Windows for a server and I can't see putting any money in that. My music server box is a Fujitsu office server (almost silent) running low-end XEONs and FreeBSD with ZFS mirror root. I like ZFS a lot better than hardware raid. The management features are great.

I don't know if you're planning to just server music and video or whether you're doing editing or transcoding but your setup is huge overkill for a media server unless you're serving a big number of clients (hundreds).

For backups I use rsync to a Linux box. Since the data lives on ZFS, I have the Linux backups on XFS and JFS. I figure between one of the three filesystems something has to survive no matter what 

Supermicro makes nice chassis. Why don't you ask them about cooling?


----------



## Zenvota

MisterMoJo said:


> You forgot to mention the flavor of the lolipop!


God, I hope it's not banana.


----------



## MisterMoJo

I was going to post a minions banana gif but it doesn't seem to be working for me right now....


----------



## jcn3

desktop system hoping to be a main system . . . .


----------



## lcasadonte

gimmeheadroom said:


> I liked ZFS since the Solaris days and I still run it on SPARC servers.
> 
> I don't like Windows for a server and I can't see putting any money in that. My music server box is a Fujitsu office server (almost silent) running low-end XEONs and FreeBSD with ZFS mirror root. I like ZFS a lot better than hardware raid. The management features are great.
> 
> ...


I understand a lot of folks don't like windows but some of us have to use it for a living.  Having said that the 2 smaller boxes are both linux based.  I also have removeable drives with the data backed up.  I hope to eventually use this server to replace much of another simpler server I built which would include video and home automation.  Its overkill but using used parts allowed me to do this inexpensively and I am intentionally playing with enterprise type gear.  Is there any cross platform backup/syncronization recommendations you might have other than rsync?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

lcasadonte said:


> I understand a lot of folks don't like windows but some of us have to use it for a living.  Having said that the 2 smaller boxes are both linux based.  I also have removeable drives with the data backed up.  I hope to eventually use this server to replace much of another simpler server I built which would include video and home automation.  Its overkill but using used parts allowed me to do this inexpensively and I am intentionally playing with enterprise type gear.  Is there any cross platform backup/syncronization recommendations you might have other than rsync?



I'm sorry, it's one of the reasons I don't use Windows for servers. If you run some flavor of UNIX or Linux they all talk to each other and get along pretty well. If you don't you have to get out the crowbar and cutting torch. I did read there might be a few ports of rsync to one of the UNIX environments on Windows but I have no idea if they're good or maintained and don't know if they cost anything.

WinSCP can be used to some degree to sync remote file trees. If you set up ftp servers or SAMBA shares you might be able to pipe stuff back and forth around your LAN.


----------



## lcasadonte

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm sorry, it's one of the reasons I don't use Windows for servers. If you run some flavor of UNIX or Linux they all talk to each other and get along pretty well. If you don't you have to get out the crowbar and cutting torch. I did read there might be a few ports of rsync to one of the UNIX environments on Windows but I have no idea if they're good or maintained and don't know if they cost anything.
> 
> WinSCP can be used to some degree to sync remote file trees. If you set up ftp servers or SAMBA shares you might be able to pipe stuff back and forth around your LAN.


Thanks, dumb question but has there ever been a gui created for rsync to create and maintain the jobs?


----------



## eggyhustles

MisterMoJo said:


> You forgot to mention the flavor of the lolipop!



It was pineapple IIRC. 

Nasty, but it was a thc pop so it had me on another planet lol


----------



## gimmeheadroom

lcasadonte said:


> Thanks, dumb question but has there ever been a gui created for rsync to create and maintain the jobs?



I don't know but I guess the answer would probably be yes if the Windows ports of rsync are maintained, and especially if they're sold.

I don't know to run jobs automagically under Windows but if you do that would be a way you could run backups on schedule. The actually rsync commands are not complicated, I can help with that part.


----------



## lcasadonte

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't know but I guess the answer would probably be yes if the Windows ports of rsync are maintained, and especially if they're sold.
> 
> I don't know to run jobs automagically under Windows but if you do that would be a way you could run backups on schedule. The actually rsync commands are not complicated, I can help with that part.


Thanks I am experimenting with software right now.  File name lengths were an issue and just in case anyone else finds this link, windows explorer under windows server 2016, will not copy long file names even though you can see them.  Utilities like rsync will.


----------



## jsmonet

not that it's 1:1 with rsync, but if you're replicating directories with the odd complication here and there, isn't that what robocopy is for? make a couple folders with some trash data in them and mess with robocopy till it provides the desired results, then point it at the real directories. 

once you have the robocopy job all set, drop the text of the command into a ps1 file and point the task scheduler at it. 

caveat: I do nix and nix accessories, so windowsing is not my preferred modality. 

rsync gui sounds like a useful thing until you realize ~99% of your rsync'ing is going to go something like
rsync -aq --exclude trashfolders /mnt/sourcefolder /mnt/destinationfolder 
with a possible use for throwing -u (ignores files if the destination folder's copy is newer), and something like --delete which deletes files at the destination that don't exist at the source. Since it's not -too much- more involved than that for most uses, that just gets copypasta'd into some crontab and left for eternity.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I would use -rvt on windows boxes btw. The timestamps on Windows filesystems are totally whacked. I took a while to settle on the right options, if not, you copy everything every time.


----------



## interweb-tech (Feb 16, 2020)

StarTech.com 12U Server Rack 4POSTRACK12U Black
2x StarTech.com 1U Adjustable Mounting Depth Vented Rack Mount Shelf
CyberPower OR1500LCDRM1U 1U Rackmount UPS System
NORCO 4U Rack Mount 24 x Hot-Swappable SATA/SAS 6G Drive Bays Server Rack mount RPC-4224
EVGA Supernova 850 G3, 80 Plus Gold 850W Modular Power Supply 220-G3-0850-X1
ASRock EP2C612 WS Motherboard
2x Intel Xeon E5-2690 v3 12-Core Haswell Processor 2.6GHz LGA-2011-3 CPU
2x Intel LGA 2011-3 Cooling Fan/Heatsink
8x Crucial 8GB Single DDR4 2133 MT/s (PC4-2133) CL15 SR x4 ECC Registered DIMM CT8G4RFS4213 (64GB)
4x Samsung 970 EVO 1TB - NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 SSD (MZ-V7E1T0BW)
4x QNINE M.2 NVME SSD to PCIe adapter
LSI Logic LSI00244 SAS 9201-16i 16-Port 6Gb/s SAS/SATA Controller Card
4x 10Gtek Internal Mini SAS SFF-8087 Cable, 0.5 Meter
1x NORCO Computer Parallel (reverse breakout) Cable (C-SFF8087-4S)
2x Gigabit network adapters bonding to a single interface
Unraid OS Pro 6.x
SanDisk 64GB Cruzer Fit USB Flash Drive (SDCZ33)
4x 1TB in RAID1 2TB Cache Pool
2x 8TB parity
15x 8TB array @120TB

Dockers running Plex Media Server, Tautulli, NetData, DiskSpeed, Krusader

Office audio station featuring Dell Inspiron 15 7570 ~> PS Audio LANRover ~> Audio-gd R-28 ~> JBL LSR-308. Also available is a small selection of headphones/IEMs featuring: ZMF Aeolus Bubinga LTD ~ Sennheiser HD 800 ~ Audeze LCD-XC ~ Audeze LCD-X ~ Focal Elegia ~ Fostex TH-X00 PH ~ Sennheiser HD 6XX
64 Audio U12t ~ Noble  Kaiser 10 ~ 64 Audio U4-SE ~ Fearless Audio S6Rui


----------



## lcasadonte

jsmonet said:


> not that it's 1:1 with rsync, but if you're replicating directories with the odd complication here and there, isn't that what robocopy is for? make a couple folders with some trash data in them and mess with robocopy till it provides the desired results, then point it at the real directories.
> 
> once you have the robocopy job all set, drop the text of the command into a ps1 file and point the task scheduler at it.
> 
> ...


robocopy didn't copy all the files.  I did do that and used a utility to format the commands and automate scheduling.  I did alter the commands but never got it to include all the files all the time so i gave up.  Thanks,


----------



## Strat1117

Simplicity - iMac, Burson Conducror SL, Sennheiser HD600.


----------



## SupperTime

The computer is a 10 year old HP, but it still runs, it's right out of frame, nothing special,

But this rig. Absolutely silent and sexy sounding. 
Rme adi-2 dac 
U18t from 64 audio


----------



## kenammo

My simple and solid build, for music storage and playback.  Windows 10 64 bit. i7-9700KF @ 3.60GHz. 16GB RAM. 500GB SSD M.2 System Drive. 12TB SATA File Storage Drives.  My beast runs cool, is incredibly fast and quiet.  The new *EVGA Nu Audio Pro* is a match made in heaven for my new *Sony MDR-Z1R* cans.


----------



## stuck limo (Mar 9, 2020)

LH Labs Revive > Light Harmonic 10G usb > LH Labs Pulse SE (custom modded) > Straightwire Encore II XLR / AQ Water RCA > SPL Phonitor XE or Schiit Valhalla 2 into Phonitor XE.

I have an iFi AC iPurifier in the all + Furman PST-8D power conditioner powering everything. Along with AQ Monsoon and NRG-z3 power cords.

Headphone stand is a custom build by a friend.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I have to like a setup where the headphones dwarf the source 

Looking good!


----------



## Vindication

My office/gaming room. 

Future addition is definitely an MScaler and maybe a dedicated set of headphones for music.


----------



## jasonb

A cheap HP Windows 10 laptop running Amazon Music HD --> JDS Labs ODAC --> Schiit Magni 2 Uber --> Focal Elear with Utopia pads. All next to a reclining chair for maximum comfort. Not an overly expensive setup, and kind of basic, but it sounds great and does the job for me.


----------



## kenammo

An updated photo, including my latest addition: SPL Phonitor xe with DAC.





Simple, but sounds incredible to these ears!


----------



## Sonic Defender

I owned an SPL Auditor and really liked it so I can only imagine how nice the Phonitor Xe is. Sweet setup and nice spirits there on the desk!


----------



## F208Frank

Nice!


----------



## MisterMoJo

kenammo said:


> An updated photo, including my latest addition: SPL Phonitor xe with DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple, but sounds incredible to these ears!


I see some Alice in Chains on that screen.  Nice!  You have good taste!


----------



## Mediahound

My current setup:


----------



## kenammo

MisterMoJo said:


> I see some Alice in Chains on that screen.  Nice!  You have good taste!



Thanks! I do love me some AIC. I'm surprised you can make out the album art, given my iPhone photo (lack of) quality.


----------



## tmb821

hp stream, fiio k3, schiit magni heresy, akg k240s. Basic, but moveable between my semi and home.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Apr 26, 2020)

Posted a pic in the COVID-19 setups thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...lation-quarantine-set-up.927934/post-15524848


----------



## Oregonian

gimmeheadroom said:


> Posted a pic in the COVID-19 setups thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sho...lation-quarantine-set-up.927934/post-15524848


Is that a mini Yamaha CD player I spy on the left side of the desk?  Looks like the one I have................


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Apr 27, 2020)

Oregonian said:


> Is that a mini Yamaha CD player I spy on the left side of the desk?  Looks like the one I have................



Yeah it's a ministack from almost 20 years ago. The CD drawer now jams and some of the RCA jacks in the back self-destructed and are probably borderline fire-hazard/GFI test fodder. It was a nice little system in its day but lately it is losing its charm fast. And I have bitter memories since the guy at at the store I bought it from promised me he would get the minidisc deck that goes with the system but after months of BSing me he never came through. I carried the two boxes (I think 28 Kg total or maybe it was 28 pounds, I blocked it out because of the pain) about 5 miles on a 100 degree day from the shop to my apartment. Agony...

Despite my bitterness the old bucket of bolts sounds good... I will eventually replace it but it was not high on the list since I am not here in home office #2 very often. I hate rear ported speakers and the walls behind my desk are not happy, but the Crusaders sound good over Tidal hifi... it can always be worse


----------



## phandrew

Did an upgrade to my last setup which i posted here a few years ago. Covid-19 inpulse buying


----------



## G8torbyte

phandrew said:


> Did an upgrade to my last setup which i posted here a few years ago. Covid-19 inpulse buying


Those KEF speakers look sweet.  I was lucky to get a pair of Q100's just before they were discontinued a couple years ago.  The coaxial Uni-Q drivers are nice.


----------



## InstantSilence

is Kef good....id love to get into 2 channel but idk where to start. i dont mind buying used, i enjoy Electronic music mostly..for 1 to 2k...what speakers to get?


----------



## phandrew

InstantSilence said:


> is Kef good....id love to get into 2 channel but idk where to start. i dont mind buying used, i enjoy Electronic music mostly..for 1 to 2k...what speakers to get?



If you can send me a list of songs through PM so i can have a listen and give you my opinion.

I think the Q350 might be the best option has it retains the KEF sound but is the warmest of the lineup.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

My current fully balanced setup:

- Intel NUC with SSD only storage (Volumio as OS) with a 7" touch screen display (addons: iFi Audio iDefender + iFi Audio iPurifier2)
- RME ADI-2 Pro FS R Black Edition as DAC/AMP combo (with dual TRS to 4-Pin XLR adapter for headphones)
- Nobsound XLR balanced switch (for my active studio monitors and my STAX energizer) for XLR line-out of RME ADI-2 Pro FS R Black Edition
- Stax SRD-7 MK2 with XLR input (currently not on the photo because of maintenance work)

*TL;DR*

This tiny magic box is insane, endless clean output power, DSP is next level and lovley user interface.


----------



## Mr. B

Work from home setup (the laptop isn't usually there blocking the speaker).  There's an old Yamaha sub under the desk.


----------



## Zurv (Jun 28, 2020)

Elac Vela BS 403.2 powered by a Schiit stack.










> Desktop PC:
> Nvidia SLI Titan RTX, 30" 4k Dell OLED UP3017Q
> I9-10980XE @ 5.0GHZ (18 core), EVGA x299 Dark
> 64gigs DDR4 3600mhz, Corsair 1600 watt PSU
> ...


----------



## pofofo

Posted this in the Headfi station thread, but I guess its fitting here as well.


----------



## rvalero




----------



## bfin3




----------



## ivanrocks321




----------



## beardz

PC --> AURALiC Ark MX+ (USB) --> AURALiC Taurus MK2 (as a preamp) --> NAD 310 --> Monitor Audio Bronze BX2. Will probably replace the Aeon cases with proper speaker stands down the line...


----------



## jologskyblues

beardz said:


> PC --> AURALiC Ark MX+ (USB) --> AURALiC Taurus MK2 (as a preamp) --> NAD 310 --> Monitor Audio Bronze BX2. Will probably replace the Aeon cases with proper speaker stands down the line...



Classic desktop audio setup there. Brings me back to I used to have the NAD C325BEE driving Monitor Audio BR2 speakers.


----------



## cuiter23




----------



## kid vic

cuiter23 said:


>


Another Vancouverite! Very nice


----------



## cuiter23

kid vic said:


> Another Vancouverite! Very nice



Cheers bro!


----------



## interweb-tech




----------



## Hddad70 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## KPzypher




----------



## beardz

Hddad70 said:


>


Given your profile picture... That's dedication, right there.


----------



## Hddad70

beardz said:


> Given your profile picture... That's dedication, right there.


Lol, thanks. Two of my favorite things, audio and photography.


----------



## shonky2

KPzypher said:


>


Sweet! That liquid cooling setup is amazing!


----------



## interweb-tech




----------



## wmischke

My first ever "computer rig". . . It was about 6 months ago, I guess, that I found myself beginning to develop an interest in this hobby


----------



## gimmeheadroom

wmischke said:


> My first ever "computer rig". . . It was about 6 months ago, I guess, that I found myself beginning to develop an interest in this hobby



HP 12C on the note pad?


----------



## Anatman

Late September's lazy morning in Norway.


----------



## wmischke (Sep 18, 2020)

"gimmeheadroom: HP 12C on the note pad?"

You already know!  Still working from home. . . would be screwed without my HP 12C. . .


----------



## Unomelodica

Watercooled open case goodness


----------



## Unomelodica

music end


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Unomelodica said:


> Watercooled open case goodness



Top o' the world, Ma! Top o' the world...

Extremely cool space!


----------



## kid vic

Unomelodica said:


> Watercooled open case goodness


Stacking records on a Barcelona that probably costs as much as many TOTL headphones, I approve


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## gleanfont

Redcarmoose said:


>


Thanks for sharing, i like them...cool man!


----------



## N0sferatu (Sep 25, 2020)

Unomelodica said:


> Watercooled open case goodness




I recognize that case...just finished putting together one myself...

I tell you not the easiest case to build and I've built my fair share of stuff throughout the years.  Very unique end result though.  

Just awaiting the stupid RTX 3080...


----------



## Paul Graham




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Dobber

Current conditions.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Dobber said:


> Current conditions.



Are those original Realistic Pro 60s or some reissue? Those were my first great personal headphones in 1982. Amazing!


----------



## Dobber

those are Pro 60's My first pair of good headphones. Bought these '82 or '83 I threw them on the other day, still good.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Sep 29, 2020)

Dobber said:


> those are Pro 60's My first pair of good headphones. Bought these '82 or '83 I threw them on the other day, still good.



Haha. So cool. My Mom got me the Pro 60s for Christmas in 1982. In today’s money 1982s $79 is about $215....so it was a big deal.


----------



## Elseis66

drewTT said:


> Current simple setup.  Need some headphones.


uuuh Love that lamp... care to share the name and model?


----------



## interweb-tech




----------



## beardz

autoteleology said:


>


I know this is years old at this point... but this looks like an exceptionally well-planned Sub/PC placement IMO.
P.S.Am I the only one that browses through the entirety of old threads after subbing? Just trying to catch up


----------



## Elseis66

Nope, you are not the only one!


----------



## N0sferatu

Computer rig...the impossible...an RTX 3080


----------



## Kukuk

I'm pretty jel; I kinda want a 3080, but I'm fine slumming it with my 2080ti for now. I actually kinda feel bad for the people that sold off their 2080ti for cheap thinking they'd get a 3080 at launch.


----------



## N0sferatu

Kukuk said:


> I'm pretty jel; I kinda want a 3080, but I'm fine slumming it with my 2080ti for now. I actually kinda feel bad for the people that sold off their 2080ti for cheap thinking they'd get a 3080 at launch.



Agreed.  I'd be happy with a 2080 Ti.  I was rocking a build from 2013 with a 1070 as only upgrade between now and then.  I love flight simulator and that was the catalyst to upgrade.  Would have been happy with 2080 Super or Ti but when 3080 better for less money makes no sense to go with those cards.


----------



## interweb-tech

Intel NUC10i7FNH1, i7, 32GB, 500GB NVMe
TeddyNUC Linear Ultra Low Noise PSU for NUC

Serving as Roon ROCK for the network.


----------



## drewTT

Updated setup.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud

drewTT said:


> Updated setup.



May I ask what headphone stand is that ?


----------



## drewTT

Duncan_McCloud said:


> May I ask what headphone stand is that ?



ROOMs Audio. Fits the curve of HD800s perfectly.


----------



## audiobomber (Oct 31, 2020)

This system is end game for me. Any further upgrades will cost more than I care to spend. You can't tell from the photo but the IsoAcoustics stands tilt the monitors down to the listening seat. 
Details here: https://audiophilestyle.com/profile/4137-audiobomber/?tab=field_core_pfield_3


----------



## spykez

Headphones are Audioquest Nighthawk and the Dan Clark Aeon Flow Open X. Speakers are Focal Chorus 605. Amp is a Peachtree Audio Decco 2, which somehow, that FiiO M11 to the left of it sounds better......blows my mind. 

Inside the beast to the left




i7 8700K
16GB DDR4 memory
GTX 1080ti

Also runs my 16TB plex media server.


----------



## szore




----------



## N0sferatu

Did some juggling of stuff in my office.  Moved the PC and moved some speakers/sub around into here from other rooms.  Fun little office setup.    

Schitt Magni Heresey
Topping D30
Hifiman Arya
Vanatoo Transparent One Encore
Definitive Technology Supercube II
AMD Ryzen 9 3800X
NVIDIA Geforce RTX 3080


----------



## szore

N0sferatu said:


> Did some juggling of stuff in my office.  Moved the PC and moved some speakers/sub around into here from other rooms.  Fun little office setup.
> 
> Schitt Magni Heresey
> Topping D30
> ...


thats so sexy!


----------



## mahesh




----------



## G8torbyte

G8torbyte said:


> PC/audio station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After seeing all the beautiful setups here it inspired me to clean up my mess of a desk (see original post above) to something more organized.  Moved the PC to the floor to make room for the KEF speakers.  I got a little "creative" and retained my old Soundblaster SBx in the PC to run the front L/R speaker line-out to a TEAC amp to power the speakers.  I removed the Logitech PC surround speakers except for the subwoofer and center channel so it can round out a 3.1 arrangement with the KEFs.


----------



## Spawn300Z




----------



## Benny-x

drewTT said:


> Updated setup.


Very clean set-up. 

Now, how well does that $1000 Dyson lamp work?


----------



## tmb821




----------



## Pete7874




----------



## PointyFox

Pete7874 said:


>



 I think one of your speakers might be possessed.


----------



## Voxata

Edit


----------



## Podster

Some absolutely amazing computer based rigs in here  So this is my minimalist meager work at home setup, I'll take one from Wayne and Garth I'm not worthy compared to some of these beauties but it's palpable


----------



## PointyFox

Podster said:


> Some absolutely amazing computer based rigs in here  So this is my minimalist meager work at home setup, I'll take one from Wayne and Garth I'm not worthy compared to some of these beauties but it's palpable


Superlux HD668B


----------



## Podster

PointyFox said:


> Superlux HD668B



Yessir, in my opinion they are the Vandersteen 2c of Headphones  At least for over ear like the Porta Pros are for on ear Both deliver far beyond their meager price tags


----------



## PointyFox

Podster said:


> Yessir, in my opinion they are the Vandersteen 2c of Headphones  At least for over ear like the Porta Pros are for on ear Both deliver far beyond their meager price tags


I agree. The only reason I don't still own them is that my head is too big, even after straightening the headband wires and bending the wings upward.


----------



## stuck limo

PointyFox said:


> I think one of your speakers might be possessed.





If this happens to your speaker, maybe run.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner

Nothing real fancy here: 'Pimped' Asus EOne DAC, M2Tech Marley HPA and the good ol' Sennheiser HD800.


----------



## Mojo777




----------



## interweb-tech

Mojo777 said:


>



Nice JBLs! I had those for a couple years until I replaced them with a pair of ADAM Audio T8V. I went from people saying "that's too much bass for near field listening" to "what are you crazy?"


----------



## Mojo777

Ha - I’ve got the JBL sub under my keyboard. Never enough.


----------



## drews




----------



## Podster (Apr 30, 2021)

Mojo777 said:


> Ha - I’ve got the JBL sub under my keyboard. Never enough.


Love your driving setup 

Your drawings on the wall reminded me of another bad collection habit I've had since like 12 years old and this is a culled down version  





Not too mention I have them all over room (Man Cave)!! My Father-In-Law is an alright Chap, he usually gives me ones he buys out of the Smithsonian's collection on the top shelf here


----------



## Voxata




----------



## wmischke

Finally decided on a spot for the NEO iDSD.  For now, mostly playing through audioengine HD3 (pictured), and headphone listening from 4.4mm port.  Also kanto sub6 (not pictured) under the desk.


----------



## piglet

Podster said:


> Some absolutely amazing computer based rigs in here  So this is my minimalist meager work at home setup, I'll take one from Wayne and Garth I'm not worthy compared to some of these beauties but it's palpable


I really like the smaller simpler setups.


----------



## piglet

interweb-tech said:


> Intel NUC10i7FNH1, i7, 32GB, 500GB NVMe
> TeddyNUC Linear Ultra Low Noise PSU for NUC
> 
> Serving as Roon ROCK for the network.


I'm wondering what that metal cylinder is?

I've seen this in other people's systems as well. I'm sure everyone here knows what it is but me, however if I don't ask I will never know…


----------



## interweb-tech

piglet said:


> I'm wondering what that metal cylinder is?
> 
> I've seen this in other people's systems as well. I'm sure everyone here knows what it is but me, however if I don't ask I will never know…


It's sold as a door stopper on Amazon. I spotted it on John Darko youtube channel where he uses them for vibration dampening. They are pretty heavy for their size, @2 lbs.


----------



## PointyFox

Why?


----------



## Leonarfd

PointyFox said:


> Why?


Makes plugging in headphones in and out more easy without moving the DAC or Amps around.


----------



## G8torbyte

piglet said:


> I really like the smaller simpler setups.


Superlux 668B's are my go-to's for gaming


----------



## Voxata

G8torbyte said:


> Superlux 668B's are my go-to's for gaming


I really like the HE-6


----------



## Dynamo5561




----------



## piglet

interweb-tech said:


> It's sold as a door stopper on Amazon. I spotted it on John Darko youtube channel where he uses them for vibration dampening. They are pretty heavy for their size, @2 lbs.


Thank you for solving the mystery. I imagined it was some mysterious audiophile product perhaps radiating some electromagnetic signal or something.


----------



## Leonarfd

Got a fairly silent built gaming PC with a 2080ti and a i7 under the desk with no RGB LEDs to distract ect. And the LG CX 48 is a dream to game on or to use in productive tasks. 
Only thing I have on my list to fix is getting some better cable management, thats why I hide the underside of the desk here


----------



## Voxata

Leonarfd said:


> Got a fairly silent built gaming PC with a 2080ti and a i7 under the desk with no RGB LEDs to distract ect. And the LG CX 48 is a dream to game on or to use in productive tasks.
> Only thing I have on my list to fix is getting some better cable management, thats why I hide the underside of the desk here


Really nice setup!


----------



## Podster

Well a tube amp.............NOT! But it does make a sweet night light and for an inexpensive Solid State she plays iem's well enough for the price


----------



## alexzogh

Just finished a new build





yes, I'm in my 50's but still love my RGB like I'm 10. Wife says it's an eyesore.


----------



## BobSmith8901

alexzogh said:


> Just finished a new build
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm in my 50's but still love my RGB like I'm 10. Wife says it's an eyesore.


Wow, should be on the cover of something--more pics if you get the time!


----------



## NYanakiev

Here is my new WFH setup.
It is pretty good fun!


----------



## Podster

alexzogh said:


> Just finished a new build
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I'm in my 50's but still love my RGB like I'm 10. Wife says it's an eyesore.


Lovely, I always remind mine there are far worse (like having two or three cars in disrepair in the driveway) hobbies


----------



## jcn3

NYanakiev said:


> Here is my new WFH setup.
> It is pretty good fun!



yep -- that's about as good as a system (especially for a desktop) can get!  sweet!


----------



## audiobomber (Jul 12, 2021)

audiobomber said:


> This system is end game for me. Any further upgrades will cost more than I care to spend. You can't tell from the photo but the IsoAcoustics stands tilt the monitors down to the listening seat.
> Details here: https://audiophilestyle.com/profile/4137-audiobomber/?tab=field_core_pfield_3


The above is my main system. Below is my newly finished desktop system, Schiit Modius, Asgard 2, Hafler HA15, Jordan JX92S single driver speakers, Grado GH4. Not showing is the 50W vintage Meitner power amp and Dayton 8" sub, tucked in the corner between the desk and credenza. A Raspberry Pi 3B+ and Schiit Eitr and hidden under the credenza. And lots of tweaks.


----------



## DamageInc77

Sold my previous DAC stack and Lake People amp setup for a fully integrated one-box solution. Loving it.


----------



## OceanRanger

I recently built a mechanical keyboard. It is super solid. And there is something very satisfying about typing on a keyboard with tactile mechanical switches. It takes me back to the 80s / 90s. It was also a surprise to me that there are forums where folks go as deep on keyboard mods and switches as this forum goes on headphones, amps, etc.


----------



## mammal

OceanRanger said:


> It was also a surprise to me that there are forums where folks go as deep on keyboard mods and switches as this forum goes on headphones, amps, etc.


And their coworkers hate them equally as they hate us, when we bring our open backs to work.


----------



## OceanRanger (Jul 24, 2021)

mammal said:


> And their coworkers hate them equally as they hate us, when we bring our open backs to work.


haha....I had to replace the switches in my first build because they drove my wife nuts. the current iteration has silent switches. I still haven't made the leap to closed backs at work.


----------



## penmarker

Some of the programmers in my old company had clicky clacky mechanical keyboards. There’s no subtle way to tell them to use normal keyboards, so we just, lived with it. It was terrible.


----------



## Alfred Oz

Here's my ducky mini with brown switches.


----------



## stersa (Aug 10, 2021)

Summer Time….










best

Sisco


----------



## Vindication

Updated PC build.


----------



## larsv

New DAC / HP-amp


----------



## sonitus mirus

larsv said:


> New DAC / HP-amp



Great unit, one of the best purchases I've made, audio or otherwise. 

I prefer the amber-colored meter in my darker room with 20% LCD brightness.  Don't forget to use the dual horizontal meter for the left and right channels, found under the Options - Display section in the SETUP menu.  Not sure why that is not the default value out of the box, but with it enabled, you can see the input signal separate from whatever processing or volume attenuation done within the DAC.

An example of where this function is practical to use can be shown from playing a hot track like this one in the screen capture below of "Live at P.J.'s" from Beastie Boys _Check Your Head (2009 Remastered Edition Bonus Disc).  _You can see where the outer, thinner horizontal bars for the left and right channels were both clipping and shown in red when I captured this photo.  There is no way to fully repair this track as this is part of the actual recording.  It's live, and it was the bonus material, so they probably were limited on what could be done.  Using this meter, I was able to track down a Red Hot Chili Peppers version of _Californication_ with my streaming services that did not have any clipping to save as my favorite, as even the CDs that I had were clipping.  It was the FLAC 44.1kHz 16bit DMD Album version from Qobuz.
_



_


----------



## Silver Wolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Here's where I waste too much time....All the time!






Up there on the wall, yeah that's me for those interested.. Howdy there .. I'm SilverWolf..... Well my partners etching of my persona from a very long time ago not long after wet met (30 odd years of bliss and she still rocks my world  every day).
















edit: Gets a bit dark under there but I forgot a pic of *Minerva *(the PC)


----------



## G8torbyte

sonitus mirus said:


> Great unit, one of the best purchases I've made, audio or otherwise.
> 
> I prefer the amber-colored meter in my darker room with 20% LCD brightness.  Don't forget to use the dual horizontal meter for the left and right channels, found under the Options - Display section in the SETUP menu.  Not sure why that is not the default value out of the box, but with it enabled, you can see the input signal separate from whatever processing or volume attenuation done within the DAC.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the display tip on the RME.  I've had it over three years and still learning the vast array of features.


----------



## rebuk




----------



## OceanRanger

A perfect match...


----------



## Silver Wolf (Oct 5, 2021)

Silver Wolf said:


> Here's where I waste too much time....All the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just chilling-out and thought I'd have a couple of drinks and a virtual concert lol.... Good thing my studio is proofed and treated, when wife came in she said "OMG that's loud!", I said no I think the artist's name correct pronunciation is Kloud! lol.






Don't drink 'n listen kiddies wooohooooo... Not too shabby for desk-top audio


----------



## Podster

Senn. 6XX fed by FX-Audio DAC X6MKII fed by my laptop via USB, seems to do "In a Pinch"


----------



## Terco

Elac UB52
Audeze LCD5
Audeze LCD X
Topping A90/D90
Denafrips Ares 2
SMSL SA300
Schiit Lokius.


----------



## bfin3




----------



## beardz (Nov 19, 2021)

I know an enthusiast when I see one... and I’m not blind yet. That’s a damn nice setup! Maybe lose the cabinet and printer, and get those 1266’s some proper stand...


----------



## beardz

Love the minimalist vibes here, by the way (PC non-withstanding). What amp are you using? Hard to tell when it’s all matte black...


----------



## beardz

Sorry to spam, but the more I look at it, the more questions I have... . Is that a Herman Miller chair? Did you really mount your microphone on an arm, even though it’s basically at table height? Also, what kind of madlad mounts their camera on an arm???


----------



## beardz (Nov 19, 2021)

That’s not even mentioning the PC (kinda). Well, that’s the setup I’m aiming for now... what are the specs, by the way? I think I posted my desk here a few months ago, but it kind of... pales in comparison


----------



## bfin3

PC
5900x
32Gb 4000MHZ
MSI 3090
2tb sabrent drive
Dark Hero motherboard

Innuos zenith SE-Wavelight-CFA3-1266 TC and P10 for power. 

The printer makes a night and day difference in the soundstage and imaging! embody chair, vari desk, mic is on the arm to save real estate, camera on the arm is easier to adjust and more versatile, the TCs hang under the desk so there's no pressure on the headband! Cable management could be better though


----------



## sonitus mirus

bfin3 said:


> PC
> 5900x
> 32Gb 4000MHZ
> MSI 3090
> ...


Rats would proclaim my cable management to be messy.  That PC looks fantastic.  I’m configured for silent operation and all my components are behind panels with sound dampening material.


----------



## Lucky87




----------



## bfin3

sonitus mirus said:


> Rats would proclaim my cable management to be messy.  That PC looks fantastic.  I’m configured for silent operation and all my components are behind panels with sound dampening material.



I'll be going that route with my next build. I had noctua fans before but went with the lian lis this time for the cosmetics. They are substantially louder. For my next built I'm going to do a black htpc style case with one of the giant alphacool radiators externally for some quiet operation. This was fun to build though.


----------



## EarG (Nov 21, 2021)

My ALL-YOU-CAN-DO rig


----------



## EarG

Updated Look: Moved around stuff coz I installed an active backplate on my 3090 (GPU)

View attachment _DSC1356.jpg


----------



## Voxata

EarG said:


> Updated Look: Moved around stuff coz I installed an active backplate on my 3090 (GPU)



Nice! How're the junction temps with the BP? I'm assuming you are mining during non gaming time having installed that. I had a modified TUF that would sit low 80s when mining. I'm now running a hacked up strix 3080 to fit in an nCase M1 which is performing incredibly well. Solely for gaming now since it's LHR and I sold my FHR card for a killing. Enough to almost fund FHR 3070 and LHR 3080 Strix entirely so had to take it!


----------



## EarG

Hi Vox*,

Haven't benched or done anything crazy (yet), and no mining either, in the future perhaps.  At idle, I'm "cool" with the result:


----------



## Prelim (Dec 27, 2021)

*System*:
- MSI Z490 Gaming Plus
- Intel 10600K @ 5.0Ghz all cores, with Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme Rev. B + Phanteks PH-F140HP2 + Grizzly Kryonaut thermal paste (one fan only due to RAM height)
- Crucial Ballistix Gaming 32GB Kit 3200 16-18-18-36 @ 4000Mhz 17-21-21-44
- Zotac 1660 Super @ 2100/8000Mhz
- Nvme WD Blue SN550 1TB + HDD WD Blue 4TB
- Seasonic X-650 KM3
- Silverstone TJ07 homemodded

*Peripherals*:
- Monitor HP 2510i (TN Panel) + Ewent EW1510 Arm
- Keyboard Custom GH60 Rev.C (SPRIT acrylic 5mm plate, Gateron Linjars lubed with krytox 205g0/106 mix, GMK caps) / Custom DIY acrylic wristrest / Custom ZAP OG coiled cable
- Mouse Razer Deathadder V2 / Zowie G-TF Speed mousepad
- Audio Speakers Alexis M1 Active 520USB / Equator foams
- Chair Herman Miller Areon (fully loaded version)


----------



## Pete7874




----------



## Volote

Not as sick as EarG's, but here's mine. Was thinking of making everything white, but the multi colors make me giggle.

Gigabyte Z690 Aero G DDR4
i7-12700K
32GB RAM
3070
1TB m.2 with another 8TB on 3 other drives

Monitor: G9
Keyboard: Everest Max
Mouse: Razer Basilisk

To the left of my desk is a tangle of crap that is my work laptop with a SoundBlaster X3 and PC38X. Great for zero hassle work and conference calls!

and finally my chair which is pretty self explanatory 

I plan on getting a 2nd table for all the upcoming Dac/Amps I'll be accumulating over the year..... and headphones... and other stuff...


----------



## Trihexagonal

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p6
Lenovo Thinkpad T400
Intel Core2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4GHz
8GB PC3-8500 RAM
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200RPM
Switchable Graphics with Intel GMA 4500MHD and ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
14.1" 1280x800 (WXGA) with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio
CD-RW/DVD


----------



## Voxata

EarG said:


> Hi Vox*,
> 
> Haven't benched or done anything crazy (yet), and no mining either, in the future perhaps.  At idle, I'm "cool" with the result:



Man I'm going to need to see that thing loaded to 99% utilization with an RTX heavy title. No DLSS will give you the biggest load.


----------



## deanorthk

EarG said:


> Hi Vox*,
> 
> Haven't benched or done anything crazy (yet), and no mining either, in the future perhaps.  At idle, I'm "cool" with the result:


Hum, I think I have an issue with the 3090FE, it's WC too, with the EKWB wb. temp are great, but I got a GPU Hot spot temperature at 105° C, and I can't find why, I carrefully placed the pads but I may have done something wrong. Memory and temperature are in the 35/70 at load :/
My rig is a mini itx in a very small itx case with two 240mm radiator.


----------



## Voxata

deanorthk said:


> Hum, I think I have an issue with the 3090FE, it's WC too, with the EKWB wb. temp are great, but I got a GPU Hot spot temperature at 105° C, and I can't find why, I carrefully placed the pads but I may have done something wrong. Memory and temperature are in the 35/70 at load :/
> My rig is a mini itx in a very small itx case with two 240mm radiator.


Are you using the backplate? The EK pads I don't think are that good. My friend has an EK block for his 3080 Strixx and his hotspot hits the same temp. You may try undervolting/clocking the card. I do this and while my core temps are higher since it's on air I run about 55-65C core / 75-85C junction range. I'm running a deshroud with bommon exhaust in ncase m1. Using Noctua 120mm SP fans.


----------



## deanorthk

Voxata said:


> Are you using the backplate? The EK pads I don't think are that good. My friend has an EK block for his 3080 Strixx and his hotspot hits the same temp. You may try undervolting/clocking the card. I do this and while my core temps are higher since it's on air I run about 55-65C core / 75-85C junction range. I'm running a deshroud with bommon exhaust in ncase m1. Using Noctua 120mm SP fans.


Same here, Ncase M1 with noctua fan, EK with backplate yes. I have to run the fan at max speed to keep the core temp below 80°C.


----------



## Voxata

GPU core temps are 80C? Whew. Have more pictures of your build?

I also use an AV cooling fan under my nCase M1 that extracts bottom exhaust hot air from GPU. Helps quite a bit actually. Turns on automatically as PC gets warm and pulls the hot air right out from accumulating.


----------



## Spawn300Z

deanorthk said:


> Same here, Ncase M1 with noctua fan, EK with backplate yes. I have to run the fan at max speed to keep the core temp below 80°C.


I use the same case. Love the size and form factor.


----------



## Voxata

Spawn300Z said:


> I use the same case. Love the size and form factor.


Nice! Share some pics.


----------



## Spawn300Z

Here you go.


----------



## Voxata

What a beautiful rig! What are your specs and temps loaded? Glad you are enjoying the M1. I was really sad to see it discontinued. 

I'll get as photos of mine later, externally it looks like any M1 aside from a custom color changing automotive paint however inside is a hackjob of making stuff fit via the dremel


----------



## Spawn300Z

Yeah the video card was a chore to get in.

I had mine for a while. Will have to rebuild soon.

Computer Setups
Case:  N-Case M1 V5
Motherboard: Asus Rog Strix Z270i Gaming Mini ITX
CPU:  Intel i7 7700K Kaby Lake 4.2 GHZ
CPU Cooler:  Noctua NH-C14 with Corsair ML140 Pro LED Fan
Memory:  Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 32GB (2 x 16) DDR4 3000MHz C16 Video Card:  Asus Rog Strix GeForce GTX 1080 TI 11GB
Storage 1:  Samsung 950 Pro 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Storage 2:  Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Power Supply:  Corsair SF 600 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular SFX Power Supply
Keyboard:  Corsair K70 RGB Rapid-fire
Mouse: Logitech G903 Lightspeed Wireless Gaming Mouth


----------



## Voxata

Hey that is an awesome kit! If it works fine just stick with it for a while longer. I've been battling heat in my build and have had to go to great lengths to get things in check in my case.


----------



## Spawn300Z

Voxata said:


> Hey that is an awesome kit! If it works fine just stick with it for a while longer. I've been battling heat in my build and have had to go to great lengths to get things in check in my case.


What are your specs


----------



## indstri

rebuk said:


>



Nice!  LG OLED or another panel?


----------



## Vindication

much more to come


----------



## DTgill (Jul 1, 2022)

I just found this thread and thought I would add some of my own goodness...

The center of my music world all 11,223 FLAC files, songs of various genres and all the goodness they contain.





AMD 5900X
Noctua NH-D15
EVGA RTX 3080 TI FTW3 Ultra Hybrid
Gigabyte b550 Aorus Master
32GB Crucial Ballistic  DDR4 3600
TEAMGROUP MP34 4TB NVME
2x 14TB WD140EDFZ HD
Several Noctua browns (LOVE EM')
Corsair RM850x
Alienware ‎AW3420DW

​


----------



## alexzogh




----------



## Voxata

Spawn300Z said:


> What are your specs


I'm running a 5950X, 32GB 3600 @ C14, 3080 Strixx in my M1.


----------



## deanorthk

Spawn300Z said:


> I use the same case. Love the size and form factor.


It's a marvel of a case. I have been using one for a long time, with a RTX FE 3090 inside, watercooled (custom), with two 240mm rad. That case allow even the most crazy build


----------



## Voxata

deanorthk said:


> It's a marvel of a case. I have been using one for a long time, with a RTX FE 3090 inside, watercooled (custom), with two 240mm rad. That case allow even the most crazy build


Yeah, shame it was discontinued. I use side intake bottom exhaust with an AC infinity bottom/pull side exhaust flipped upside down on the bottom. Helps make sure the hot air doesn't sit around. My CPU runs at roughly 75C under a Dark Rock TF with single core spike/gaming loads, much lower with core distributed. Ryzen core boost is ruthless for temps so it is tuned. GPU sits at 65-70C tops, overclocked with the bottom exhaust setup which I consider pretty impressive given everything else. Fans are not aggressive at all, noise is my enemy so I had to find a balance there. I really wanted to stay away from water, I've gone that route before but I wanted a set it and forget it (aside from dusting) experience.


----------



## Mediahound

Here's mine today after some recent changes:


----------



## penmarker

Love your monitor and keyboard. Recently picked up the Magic Trackpad too for my Mac mini M1 but still getting used to it.


----------



## Hofy

Pete7874 said:


>


KEF Q 150??


----------



## atarione

Here is my PC .. soon upgrading but Ryzen 5 3600 / 16GB DDR 4 3200 / RTX3070 / 1TB SP NVMe SSD  (and a 1TB samsung EVO850) and Seasonic X750 powersupply and then all the vintage audio I could manage to stack up on my desk?

Audio: DAC(S):: FSA BlackKey  (i should probably upgrade this.. meh) optical out from realtek audio to a FiiO D03K as well as well as a Steinberg UR22mkII DAW  
Receivers ::  Pioneer SX3-600 and SX-450 
Pre::  Sony TA-E77ESD 
Amp(s) Sony TA-N77ES.. and also a little class D Nobsound NS-4G Pro 
Speakers JBL L1's / Yamaha NS-344 / NHT Super Zero's (+ passive NHT SW1) MK SX-7 and Realistic Minimus 7 's


----------



## Pete7874 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hofy said:


> KEF Q 150??


Yes.

Also recently upgraded my sub...


----------



## shwnwllms

I need to get a more recent photo but if you look closely there’s an M1 mini under the LG 5K2K (for HQPlayer / Roon Server)


----------



## moufouchou

3570k delid @ 4.7 1.25v WC’ed
16gb ddr3 cas9 1600mhz corsair
256g ssd +3T hdd 
550w be quiet psu 
And… rtx 3070!
All in a micro atx box

New on old is just fine for me, handling large series of raw 20Mb files from my olympus omd emI in Adobe, playing « old » games (the last I played is ME andromeda) with heavy mods in 4x4k qualité… (dsr factor x4)


----------



## Trihexagonal

Lenovo Thinkpad W520 running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p12




The Elder Scrolls - Oblivion
Razer Death Adder Gaming Mouse
Altec-Lansing 221 Speakers
Logitech illuminated Keyboard​
Lenovo Thinkpad W520
Intel Quad Core i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz
8 GB RAM PC3-10600
Hitachi Travelstar 500GB HDD @ 7200 RPM
Nvidia Quadro 1000M
15.6" TFT display with 1920x1080 (FHD) resolution with LED backlight
Intel HD Audio with a CX20585 codec
Serial UltraBay Enhanced DVD Burner II 
5-in-1 MultiCard Reader
720p Integrated camera (Taped over)
UltraNav (TrackPoint / Touchpad combo)
USB 3.0
170W AC adapter


----------



## Strat1117

moufouchou said:


> 3570k delid @ 4.7 1.25v WC’ed
> 16gb ddr3 cas9 1600mhz corsair
> 256g ssd +3T hdd
> 550w be quiet psu
> ...


Wow - You guys like computers almost as much as us old guys like stereo equipment!! 😜


----------



## moufouchou

Strat1117 said:


> Wow - You guys like computers almost as much as us old guys like stereo equipment!! 😜


I used to be a « computer victim « but I almost totaly lost this passion with time (im 35yo) and this old gear is enough for me!
I hope I will keep the passion for music at least…


----------



## Strat1117

moufouchou said:


> I used to be a « computer victim « but I almost totaly lost this passion with time (im 35yo) and this old gear is enough for me!
> I hope I will keep the passion for music at least…


I’m almost 63, and I’ve been a serious music lover since I first heard DSOM and Europe ‘72  in 1973, nearly 50 years ago (although I was listening to Beatles records long before that). The audio bug naturally followed when I first heard a real top notch rig (Denon Tt w/ black widow tonearm, GAS electronics, and Dahlquist speakers) in college in 1978.  And both of my sons (34 and 30), having grown up in a house with good music playing all the time have also been serious music lovers since they were small. We even have a very active thread between the three of us, the primary subject of which is new (or old) music we’ve discovered.

So, it doesn’t go away, at least not for me, although from time to time the focus changes. You’re on a long, strange trip - enjoy the ride!


----------



## Trihexagonal

I'm 65 and like Win 7 era Thinkpads. I don't run a farm like I used to and haven't bought over in 2 years.

 I put Win 7 back on one yesterday and am selling it to a guy tonight at a profit of 60% after 4 years use.

I can't see the screen like I used to and if I don't keep typing I'll lose the ability to do so. 
I can still build, Admin and run FreeBSD and Linux desktops though.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Sep 18, 2022)

I got a new box since after trying to live with my fanless Lenovo with 4G of RAM I could not. The Lenovo M75t mini tower is nothing to look at and there are some annoyances but it runs like a scalded cat. Ryzen 7 5750 8 cores/16 threads. I can transcode a 590M album in WAV to FLAC in about 10,2 seconds elapsed even on a bitlocker filesystem (not sure where the crypto overhead goes whether it's done by the drive or the AMD CPU...)


----------



## mattveksler

Autonomous standing desk frame and $50 hollow-core tabletop from Ikea

PC - Thermaltake Tower 100 case, Ryzen 5700X, RTX 3080, BeQuiet fans - completely silent unless I'm playing games and then it doesn't matter

Right side of desk (work, Discord, too hot to run the big gear) - Schiit Hel and Audeze LCD-2 with headset cable

Left side of desk (more audio drugs please) - Denafrips Ares II (USB from PC, optical from Wiim Mini, soon to be replaced by AudioGD R28), Mjolnir-modded Stax SRM-727A, Schiit Ragnarok 2 (mostly on speaker amp duty these days) and Schiit Folkvangr

Headphones: Stax SR-007 Mk2,  Audeze LCD-4, Koss ESP950 with Stax cable adapter (not fancy but I'm sentimental about it, my first truly hi-fi headphones)

Corners: JBL Studio 580 towers powered by Ragnarok 2


----------



## PiccoloNamek (Dec 2, 2022)

The case is a Cooler Master HAF700 EVO. The CPU is an AMD Ryzen 5950x with a Cooler Master MasterLiquid PL360 FLUX Series 360mm cooler. The motherboard is an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero with 32GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum DD4 RAM. And most importantly, a ZOTAC RTX 4080 GPU powered by a Seasonic PRIME 1000 Titanium SSR-1000TR 1000W PSU.

https://valid.x86.fr/k9rri9


----------



## Voxata

PiccoloNamek said:


> The case is a Master Cooler HAF700 EVO. The CPU is an AMD Ryzen 5950x with a Cooler Master MasterLiquid PL360 FLUX Series 360mm cooler. The motherboard is an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero with 32GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum DD4 RAM. And most importantly, a ZOTAC RTX 4080 GPU powered by a Seasonic PRIME 1000 Titanium SSR-1000TR 1000W PSU.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/k9rri9


Interesting, I didn't know many 4080s sold


----------



## Leonarfd

PiccoloNamek said:


> The case is a Cooler Master HAF700 EVO. The CPU is an AMD Ryzen 5950x with a Cooler Master MasterLiquid PL360 FLUX Series 360mm cooler. The motherboard is an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero with 32GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum DD4 RAM. And most importantly, a ZOTAC RTX 4080 GPU powered by a Seasonic PRIME 1000 Titanium SSR-1000TR 1000W PSU.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/k9rri9


Looks neat, RGB is fun and all. My case is silenced and tucked under the desk so no RBGs, also more suited in the living room  Need a mancave apparently.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Dec 17, 2022)

Bought me a Lenovo P360 Ultra for my bedroom workstation.





Specs are here:





Shown in my bedroom workdesk. List of equipments are on my sig.


----------



## spykez

System:
- AMD 5900x w/Noctua D15 Chomrax
- XFX Radeon 6900 XT MERC
- 16GB of some stupid RGB corsair memory. At least I could download their even worse trash software to disable that garbage.
- Samsung 500GB/1TB NVME drives for games
- Samsung 250gb SSD Boot Drive
- Random Mix of 24TB worth of mechanical drives for my plex server.

The focusrite I was using as a dac for the the KRKs until I found something I liked better. I used my FiiO M11 in DAC mode for my headphones.

Fiio K7 now runs both the headphones and speakers


----------



## interweb-tech

Been a while since I shared the main PC setup aka music system. The biggest changes are the 2022 laptop and a NUC Roon server (moved off the old laptop). The unRaid server has been upgraded and expanded (ongoing). Yes its all massive overkill 




Dell G15 5520: 12th Generation Intel Core i7-12700H (Alder Lake) 2.3GHz, 32 GB Dual-Channel DDR5, 4800 MHz, WD_BLACK 1TB SN850 NVMe SSD, Gen4 PCIe. Operates as the Roon client; USB out to Audio-gd DI-20HE/Audio-gd R-27 which serves as the headphone amp and preamp for the ADAM Audio T8V powered speakers.
On the right,  the rack o' cans 'n' cables can be seen.





Intel NUC10i7FNH1, Intel Core i7-10710U, 32GB, 500GB NVMe (Roon ROCK) +TeddyNUC LPS houses the Roon server and its data





Where the music lives: 174TB Unraid Server (also Plex for movies/TV)

Unraid OS Pro 6.x
2x 12TB parity
10x 8TB, 1x 10TB, 7x 12TB = @174TB array 
SanDisk 64GB Cruzer Fit USB Flash Drive (SDCZ33)
StarTech 12U Adjustable Depth Open Frame 4 Post Server Rack with Casters/Levelers and Cable Management Hooks 4POSTRACK12U Black
2x StarTech 1U Adjustable Mounting Depth Vented Rack Mount Shelf
CyberPower OR1500LCDRM1U 1U Rackmount Smart App LCD UPS System
NORCO 4U Rack Mount 24 x Hot-Swappable SATA/SAS 6G Drive Bays Server Rack mount RPC-4224
EVGA Supernova 850 G3, 80 Plus Gold 850W Modular Power Supply 220-G3-0850-X1
Gigabyte W480 VISION W Motherboard
10th Generation Intel® Core™ i9-10850K Processor (10 cores, 20 threads, 20M Cache, up to 5.20 GHz, PassMark 23344)
Noctua NH-L9x65, Premium Low-Profile CPU Cooler (65mm, Brown)
4x 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB Memory Module DDR4 4000 MHz (64GB)
4x Samsung 970 EVO 1TB - NVMe PCIe M.2 2280 SSD (MZ-V7E1T0BW) (2 on mobo, 2 in PCI-E slots/adapters)
2x QNINE M.2 NVME SSD to PCIe adapter
2x M.2 Heatsink NVME Cooler
LSI Logic LSI00244 SAS 9201-16i 16-Port 6Gb/s SAS/SATA Controller Card
4x 10Gtek Internal Mini SAS SFF-8087 Cable, 0.5 Meter
1x NORCO Computer Parallel (reverse breakout) Cable (C-SFF8087-4S)
2x Gigabit network adapters bonding to a single interface


----------



## atarione

got myself a "new to me" thinkpad X380 YOGA because I wanted a laptop but not enough to buy a new one for $$$ this one is in pretty good shape and was under $200 so worked for me..    Tired my Senn HD6XX headphones with it and it was not so good ....but with my little FSA FireEye Mini that I almost forgot I had it sounds pretty good with the Senn headphones...  








one small downside is this thing is a bit of a finger print magnet... but oh well.    Really did sound quite good with the little headphone amp.


----------



## kingoftown1 (Dec 23, 2022)

Let's get some low quality pics in here! This computer does dual duty as an audio server/htpc, and is a constantly evolving project.  It's not the prettiest, but the sound continues to surprise me.




*"Nenon v3" unregulated linear power supply*

Furutech NCF IEC & Booster Brace
SR Purple fuse
Hypex softstart
500VA Toroidy Supreme Audio Grade v2 transformer
Saligny "Power" rectifier
Mundorf HC caps w/ Vcap ODAM bypasses
Hammond chokes
Neotech OCC copper/PTFE & Mundorf Angelique wiring throughout
Furutech Nano Liquid at all connection points
Isoacoustics footers
4 pole Speakon DC output w/ aggregate 9awg Neotech PTFE OCC copper wiring, with Flexo Anti-Stat EMI shielding
Umbilical cable & chassis ground connected to a diy ground box






*PC*

Z590 ITX build w/ 11600
HDPlex 800w DC-ATX converter
Streacom FC9 fanless chassis
All power cables DIY w/ Neotech OCC copper in PTFE, some with Anti-Stat shielding.  Duelund Ag JDM bypass cap on the EPS cable
16gb Apacer ECC Industrial RAM
JCat USB XE, powered by Plixir Elite BDC (also powers library SATA SSD)
Elfidelity filters
Samsung 980 pro OS (this runs HOT, and being right above the chipset it needed the extra ugly heatpipe treatment to stay in the low 40 degree range, as opposed to the mid 60s)
3M EMI treatment throughout


----------



## neyurt

My all-air franenstein built.   i7-8080k + 1080 Ti Mini ITx build


----------



## Pesado

Gaming/audio/fun station all in one


----------



## listen4joy

My new PC for 2023!

Specs
------
CPU- Intel 13900k
CPU Cooler-Corsair iCUE H100i ELITE
Mobo- Gigabyte Z790 Aorus Master
RAM- Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DDR5 64GB (2x32GB) 5600MHz
GPU-Amd Sapphire 7900xtx
PSU-Corsair HX1200 1200W PSU
SOUND CARD -Sound BlasterX AE-5 Plus
SSD NVME-SAMSUNG 980 PRO 2GB
Mouse- Razer Deathadder Elite
Monitor- Dell S2417DG  
Case- Lian li Lancool 3
keyboard- Razer Blackwidow V3
OS - Windows 10 Pro 64bit
Speakers- Kanto YU4


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Top notch components...congratulations! Will give you more miles for sure.


----------



## Shawnb

This is my baby


----------



## It Hz

Shawnb said:


> This is my baby


So far, I count 26 fans. Are you sure that's enough? 

Cool build, I'm in the process building a water-cooled rig from scratch but it's only got 8 fans 

 No pics yet but here is the link to the thread

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/assembling-my-first-dac-headphone-amp-system-need-advice.966078/

I'm a big fan of water cooling. What are you running for hardware?


----------



## Trihexagonal

My computer desk featuring mostly vintage equipment:










​
Lenovo Thinkpad W520 running FreeBSD 13.1 featuring Valeria Konrad, MS Trackball Optical Mouse, Fosi tubeamp preamp, Realistic Pro-25 headphones, wifi.


----------



## Shawnb

It Hz said:


> So far, I count 26 fans. Are you sure that's enough?
> 
> Cool build, I'm in the process building a water-cooled rig from scratch but it's only got 8 fans  No pics yet but here is the link to the thread
> 
> ...



65 fans, 7 radiators and 6 pumps.

Got a 12900k and a 3090KPE in there


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Tuesday at 4:56 PM)

Small Update. My LG OLED 4K monitor came (LG 32EP950) along with Polk Audio's Magnifi Mini AX


----------



## gimmeheadroom

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Small Update. My LG OLED 4K monitor came (LG 32EP950) along with Polk Audio's Magnifi Mini AX


Maybe if you move the cat out of the way we could see your monitor better


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

MEOW!  Hard to capture the monitor's OLED blacks when the sun is shining from the window....


----------

